# Biken im Deister [Teil 3]



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## McNim (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema ist die Fortsetzung von hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211477



Abend auch,

finde, dass das folgende Video Stark an den Deister erinnert. Könnte von der Strecke und von der Umgebung mal gut hinkommen. Wollen wir sowas nicht auch mal drehen. Ist nicht so ein extrem Video, mal was mit bissel Flow 

Marius

http://www.freecaster.tv/1000006_1006971


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (30. November 2009)

hey, was ist denn hier los. 
was war denn nun am wochenende los ?
wer ist wo und wann gefahren. 
macht mal meldung !!!


----------



## feldbirne (30. November 2009)

ich bin sonntag gefahren... wie die strecken heissen weiss ich nicht, messenkamp-kreuzbuche-heisterburg über den wall und dann an der teufelsbrücke und dem meisenhaus vorbei richtung bad nenndorf... vllt kennt ja jemand die strecke..


----------



## taifun (30. November 2009)

ey,nun haben wir schon Teil 3.... und das schon bei Beitrag 5413.??

Gerade wieder mit quen vom Nightride zurück... 
Es wird nun aber kalt im Wald


----------



## Quen (30. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> ey,nun haben wir schon Teil 3.... und das schon bei Beitrag 5413.??
> 
> Gerade wieder mit quen vom Nightride zurück...
> Es wird nun aber kalt im Wald


Das war mal echt frisch. Klimaerwärmung, wo bist du?! 

MI wieder NR ...


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. November 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Klimaerwärmung, wo bist du?!



klimaerwärmung ?
ich will endlich winter und powder, viel powder


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. November 2009)

Oh je, am Sonntagnachmittag nen Autounfall!
Was für ne Kacke!
Ich hoffe die Bikes sind heile geblieben, achso und ihr natürlich auch! Zu Dritt mit 3 Rädern in dem Auto is ja für alle nich soooviel Platz!
Ich weiß das, weil ich schon mal mit 5 Leuten in nem Polo mit 70 Sachen in nen Straßengraben geflogen bin!
Ich hatte dann sone altmodische eckige Lautsprecherbox von der Heckablage in meinem Kopf stecken, aber sonst ist nicht viel passiert. 

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## matzinski (1. Dezember 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hey, was ist denn hier los.
> was war denn nun am wochenende los ?
> wer ist wo und wann gefahren.
> macht mal meldung !!!


Ich war am W. mit Stefan64, WeisstSchonWer, Paskull und noch einem Freund von mir unterwegs. Typische Frühschichtrunde: BB, GB, Egestorf, Nordmannsturn, Römer, Ü30, Nienstedter-Pass-Trail, Laube, Grab und zurück. Am Grab haben wir noch Evel beim Photoshooting gesehen. Zusammen 40 WP-Punkte für Team 4  ...und wo wart ihr?


----------



## Phil81 (1. Dezember 2009)

@hoerman 

Nen Snowride wär schon fett. Obwohl den ersten haben Homer und ich ja schon beim BR hinter uns gebracht.


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Dezember 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> ...und wo wart ihr?



im bett bzw. nicht biken,  da krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (1. Dezember 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> im bett bzw. nicht biken,  da krank


Hmmm, das is ja Mist. Gute Besserung !


----------



## taifun (1. Dezember 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> klimaerwärmung ?
> ich will endlich winter und powder, viel powder



Ist schon klar....nur kommt dann wieder sowas heraus



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> im bett bzw. nicht biken,  da krank



krank,weil nicht Biken,gelle..


----------



## foxi (1. Dezember 2009)

Moin

Vorsicht beim Raketentrail, ein dummsack Stöckerleger war dort unterwegs, habs gröbste Weggeschaft - vorne im ersten teil liegt noch nen bischen


----------



## chris2305 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand nochmal nen Link zu einem Helmhalter für den Chinakracher??
Danke.
Welcher passt den am besten??


----------



## schappi (1. Dezember 2009)

schau mal hier
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Helm--und-Stirnhalterung-inkl--Zubehoer.html
Die haben auch den Lupine Tesla Helmhalter


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Dezember 2009)

frag mal roudy oder taifun. 
ich glaub roudy hat einen halter von sigma genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (1. Dezember 2009)

Roudy,Roudy,HuHu!!

Oder baut der schon???? Wird ne spannende Zeit


----------



## taifun (1. Dezember 2009)

Morgen ca 18:00 Uhr WK Nightride


----------



## stefan64 (1. Dezember 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> schau mal hier
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Helm--und-Stirnhalterung-inkl--Zubehoer.html
> Die haben auch den Lupine Tesla Helmhalter



Apropos bike-components.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18407_Nipack-Verlaengerungskabel-fuer-Helmhalter.html
Wollten wir nicht ne Sammelbestellung für das Verlängerungskabel machen.
Ich könnte so ein Teil schon gut gebrauchen.


----------



## chris2305 (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd zwei nehmen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe auch einen Sigma Halter benutzt. Ob das aufm Trail hält wird Donnerstag erforscht


----------



## chris2305 (1. Dezember 2009)

Welcher von Sigma?


----------



## exto (1. Dezember 2009)

Schei**e, Kaufrausch-Alarm 

NÃ¤xtes Projekt is auf'm Weg... (Kann die Dose mal nach 18 Jahren in den (vorÃ¼bergehenden) Ruhestand). Will ja bei den 48 Stunden von 2010 nur mit modernstem High-Tech Material an den Start gehen...

Halt mich mal einer auf, sonst bestell ich den hier auch noch...

... die Farbe... ... und wenn's nur zum "an die Wand hÃ¤ngen" ist 

Man beachte die Preise. Wer schon immer von nem 140er HT getrÃ¤umt hat und jetzt noch zÃ¶gert, will's in Wirklichkeit gar nicht 

Edit sagt: Der GBP-Kurs liegt im Mom bei 1,108â¬ fÃ¼r eins !!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> .
> 
> Halt mich mal einer auf, sonst bestell ich den hier auch noch...



mach doch


----------



## exto (1. Dezember 2009)

Aaaah, er spricht wieder mit mir  Dachte schon, du wärst sauer auf mich, weil ich nu in Lofer solo starte. ch gehe übrigens davon aus, dass ich dich - wenn du denen Haxen in den Griff kriegst - noch zum mitziehen überreden kann...

Schööööne, laaaange Trainingseinheit 

Haste mal gegoogelt, was ich dir geschickt hab?


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Aaaah, er spricht wieder mit mir  Dachte schon, du wärst sauer auf mich, weil ich nu in Lofer solo starte. ch gehe übrigens davon aus, dass ich dich - wenn du denen Haxen in den Griff kriegst - noch zum mitziehen überreden kann...
> 
> Schööööne, laaaange Trainingseinheit
> 
> Haste mal gegoogelt, was ich dir geschickt hab?



ich überlege , ... zögere aber noch ein wenig  

deine pn hab ich mir ausgedruckt. mal sehen, was der doc 
( wenn ich denn mal langsam nen termin machen würde ) dazu sagen wird. 
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Dezember 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Welcher von Sigma?



Dieser


----------



## chris2305 (2. Dezember 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Dieser



Und dann einfach rum und hÃ¤lt??

WÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich ne Alternative gegen die 26,-â¬ LÃ¶sung

Das Verl. Kabel passt wahrscheinlich auch noch???


----------



## Gerry1420 (2. Dezember 2009)

Moin, ich würd mich ganz gerne zu nem NightRide anschliessen. Kenne mich im Deister allerdings wenig bis gar nicht aus, treibe mich mehr im hildesheimer Raum und Ith rum. Wann geht mal wieder was, wo kann man Euch treffen und wie viele KM / HM reißt Ihr bei so'ner Runde ungefähr?

Gruß,
Gerry


----------



## taifun (2. Dezember 2009)

Gerry1420 schrieb:


> Moin, ich würd mich ganz gerne zu nem NightRide anschliessen. Kenne mich im Deister allerdings wenig bis gar nicht aus, treibe mich mehr im hildesheimer Raum und Ith rum. Wann geht mal wieder was, wo kann man Euch treffen und wie viele KM / HM reißt Ihr bei so'ner Runde ungefähr?
> 
> Gruß,
> Gerry



Heute ca. 18:00 Uhr Waldkater in Wennigsen.Ca 2h !

@quen: Bleibt dabei?


----------



## schappi (2. Dezember 2009)

Gerry1420 schrieb:


> Moin, ich würd mich ganz gerne zu nem NightRide anschliessen. Kenne mich im Deister allerdings wenig bis gar nicht aus, treibe mich mehr im hildesheimer Raum und Ith rum. Wann geht mal wieder was, wo kann man Euch treffen und wie viele KM / HM reißt Ihr bei so'ner Runde ungefähr?
> 
> Gruß,
> Gerry



Donnerstag 19:00 Uhr Besucherbergwerk Barsinghausen.
Ja 2h, 20km, 600hm


----------



## herkulars (2. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Schei**e, Kaufrausch-Alarm
> 
> Näxtes Projekt is auf'm Weg... (Kann die Dose mal nach 18 Jahren in den (vorübergehenden) Ruhestand). Will ja bei den 48 Stunden von 2010 nur mit modernstem High-Tech Material an den Start gehen...
> 
> ...



 Erst das Ragley und jetzt kommst Du auch noch mit nem Inbred an! Welche Größe hast Du geordert? 20"? Wenn ja möchte ich gerne mal Probesitzen um zu checken, ob mir das 456 auch passen könnte.


----------



## Quen (2. Dezember 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Heute ca. 18:00 Uhr Waldkater in Wennigsen.Ca 2h !
> 
> @quen: Bleibt dabei?


Hab' "Hals" - gucke mal wie sich das über'n Tag entwickelt.


----------



## taifun (2. Dezember 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Hab' "Hals" - gucke mal wie sich das über'n Tag entwickelt.


Wieso? I)ch habe doch auch einen


----------



## Gerry1420 (2. Dezember 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Heute ca. 18:00 Uhr Waldkater in Wennigsen.Ca 2h !
> 
> @quen: Bleibt dabei?



Ok - cool! Dann bin ich nachher dabei. 

Gruß,
Gerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (2. Dezember 2009)

Gerry1420 schrieb:


> Ok - cool! Dann bin ich nachher dabei.
> 
> Gruß,
> Gerry


Hals geht, ich versuche es daher mal.

Aber heute bitte viel bergauf - ist so kalt!


----------



## exto (2. Dezember 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Erst das Ragley und jetzt kommst Du auch noch mit nem Inbred an! Welche Größe hast Du geordert? 20"? Wenn ja möchte ich gerne mal Probesitzen um zu checken, ob mir das 456 auch passen könnte.



Sind beide 20". Sowohl das Ragley als auchdas Inbred kann man aber von der Geometrie her nicht direkt mit dem 456 vergleichen. 

Aber, probesitzen geht immer...

Das Ragley steht übrigens grad im Büro neben mir. Hat die Dame von GLS eben abgeliefert. Geiles Orange und daneben liegt ein geiler knallblauer Hope Steuersatz, der nur noch auf die Montage wartet....


----------



## Paskull (2. Dezember 2009)

Kann bitte mal jemand Deisterfreun.de mit dem neuen Teil verlinken.
Muss so oft klicken bis zu den neuen Posts.


----------



## herkulars (2. Dezember 2009)

> Das Ragley steht übrigens grad im Büro neben mir. Hat die Dame von GLS eben abgeliefert. Geiles Orange und daneben liegt ein geiler knallblauer Hope Steuersatz, der nur noch auf die Montage wartet....



 Klingt lecker! Was wirst Du noch dran bauen? Pike hattest Du gesagt? Und dann 2-fach mit KeFü oder auch Singlespeed? Halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## matzinski (2. Dezember 2009)

Axel, bis du jetzt nur noch am Sabbern, Kaufen und Basteln oder wird das ein oder andere deiner Bikes auch noch mal bewegt, hä?


----------



## exto (3. Dezember 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Klingt lecker! Was wirst Du noch dran bauen? Pike hattest Du gesagt? Und dann 2-fach mit KeFü oder auch Singlespeed? Halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden!



Na ja, erst mal nen bunten mix aus Teilen, die noch im Keller liegen und "Geliehenem" von den anderen Bikes:

Vorbau/Lenker: Syntace Superforce/Lowrider vom Cheetah (das krigt dann was fetteres)
Laufräder für'n Winter auch erst mal die vom Cheetah. Hab noch 'n Ringlé/SOS Hinterrad, daas kriegt dann für's Frühjahr noch n passendes Vorderrad und "gemäßigte" Bereifung (FA oder sowas). Soll ja n Touren-Enduro werden.
Antrieb erst mal XT 36 Zähne vorn/ 11-23 mit geilem Campa-Schaltwerk hinten.
Wenn das Inbred aufgebaut ist, wird auch das Ragley zum Singlespeeder, weil dann das Exzenterlager aus'm Cannondale übrig ist.
Bremsen werden die Juicy 7 aus'm Cheetah ,dafür gibt's dann auch was fetteres (The One/Saint/Code oder sowas).
Sattelstütze und Sattel leihe ich mir erst mal aus'm Cannondale (Shannon/Flite). Später mal seh'n, Thompson vieleicht. N Paar Flites hab ich noch auf Vorrat.
Klingt kompliziert, isses aber nicht. Wenn der Sommer anfängt, hab ich alles auf der Reihe und trotzdem immer zwei, drei Hobel am laufen...

In der 2. Hälfte 2010 dann vieleicht noch aus'm Cannondale nen Tourer für die geplante Thailand/Laos/Vietnam-Tour 2011/12 und aus dem Dackelschneider nen Pompino SSP-Crosser basteln...

Dann is aber Schluss. Hab ich Maren versprochen 



matzinski schrieb:


> Axel, bis du jetzt nur noch am Sabbern, Kaufen und Basteln oder wird das ein oder andere deiner Bikes auch noch mal bewegt, hä?



Hmmm...

Parallel zu meinem Abkacken im WP sammeln sich die Überstunden auf meinem Arbeitszeitkonto an. Erst war meine Cheffin krank, seit gestern hab ich zwei neue Teamleiterinnen, die ich einarbeiten muss. Dass ich den ganzen "normalen" Wahnsinn auch noch hinkriegen muss ist da nur noch ne Randnotiz Heute Frühstück um 20:45h. Hab im Moment mein geringstes Wintergewicht seit dem Winter vor meiner Konfirmation. Is sicher ne gute Grundlage, wenn's wieder losgehen kann. Wenn ich zwischendurch mal 5 Minuten Zeit hab, schließ ich mein Büro ab und kauf mir nen Fahrrad. Besser als flennen, glaub mir 

Nächste Woche starte ich wieder durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerry1420 (3. Dezember 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Heute ca. 18:00 Uhr Waldkater in Wennigsen.Ca 2h !
> 
> @quen: Bleibt dabei?



Moin, danke für's mitschleppen gestern! 




schappi schrieb:


> Donnerstag 19:00 Uhr Besucherbergwerk Barsinghausen.
> Ja 2h, 20km, 600hm



Hallo Schappi,
danke für das Angebot. Heut passt's leider nicht. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.


Gruß,
Gerry


----------



## matzinski (3. Dezember 2009)

... ich hab's schon immer gesagt: Die beste Arbeit taugt nix. Dachte schon, du wärst auch grippifiziert.


----------



## chris2305 (3. Dezember 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ich würd zwei nehmen



Hat sich erledigt mit der Verlängerung. Hoffe es hat noch niemand bestellt.
Wenn ja einfach Meldung machen


----------



## taifun (3. Dezember 2009)

Gerry1420 schrieb:


> Moin, danke für's mitschleppen gestern!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immer wieder gerne....sorry,wenn wir ab und zu zu schnell waren


----------



## Janemann (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Deisterfreunde!
Einige Seiten zuvor habe ich geschrieben das ich nen Freeride/Downhill Bike suche... am Samstag ist es soweit, dann kann ich es abholen;-)
Nun meine Frage; Bin ja absoluter Neuling in sachen Deister, würde in Springe starten, hab gehört vom Anna-Turm geht eine oder mehrere Strecken weg, eventuell könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen wo mann ne Menge spass haben kann. Habe von nem bekannten gehört das es immer wieder ärger mit der Forstverwaltung und Co gegeben haben soll, muss ich auf irgendetwas achten ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen? 
Danke und schönen Gruss, Jan


----------



## Frolewe (3. Dezember 2009)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs? Wir radeln zu zweit 15:30 BB los Richtung GB/Deister - Lampen sind dabei...


----------



## schappi (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jenfa
die Hose die ich gestern meinte findest du hier:
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...&sid=5ad737f2aa494ed9a9b26b3bdcd01abca6c10228
Hier 
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...&sid=5ad737f2aa494ed9a9b26b3bdcd01abca6c10228
und hier
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...&sid=5ad737f2aa494ed9a9b26b3bdcd01abca6c10228

Die Hosen haben alle einen Dehnbund, der sich auch an schlanke Hüften anpasst

Die haben auch Handschuhe die sich zum Biken eignen:
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...&sid=5ad737f2aa494ed9a9b26b3bdcd01abca6c10228 auch Handschuhe, 

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...&sid=5ad737f2aa494ed9a9b26b3bdcd01abca6c10228
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...&sid=5ad737f2aa494ed9a9b26b3bdcd01abca6c10228


Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Brook (4. Dezember 2009)

Schappi, fährst du die Hose schon ... super geniale Idee wie ich finde 

Wasserdicht und warm für den Winter? Und die Kniepads, sind die dabei und würden Sie bei einem "Impact" wohl helfen ... also, wie verrutschsicher sitzen sie?


----------



## schappi (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre seit einiger zeit die hier in oliv:
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...&sid=5ad737f2aa494ed9a9b26b3bdcd01abca6c10228

Sieht gut aus,Passt optimal, da vorgeknickter Schnitt im Knie, und der Flexbund. Das Material ist das gleiche wie bei den Platzangst Freeridehosen und hat schon einige Stürze überstanden.
Ich bin mit der Hose top zufrieden, die Atmungsaktivität und das Klima sind gut.
Du kannst in die Tasche über dem Knie diesen Protektor einschieben:
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...&sid=5ad737f2aa494ed9a9b26b3bdcd01abca6c10228

Ob der was bringt weiß ich nicht, da ich immer meine 661 unterziehe. Da das Polster aber in der Hose ist kann die ganze Hose beim Sturz verrutschen man müsste es mal ausprobieren.

Ich trage die Hose übrigens mit diesen Hosenträgern:
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...&sid=5ad737f2aa494ed9a9b26b3bdcd01abca6c10228
Genial, endlich rutscht mir die Hose nicht mehr nach unten, daß Shirt bleibt in der Hose und sitzt vernünftig, die Nieren bleiben bedeckt

Wenn du etwas für richtig kaltes Wetter zum biken bis -15° haben willst nimm die:
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...&sid=5ad737f2aa494ed9a9b26b3bdcd01abca6c10228
oder die hier
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...&sid=5ad737f2aa494ed9a9b26b3bdcd01abca6c10228


----------



## herkulars (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre seit Anfang diesen Jahres ne Shorts von ES und kann auch nur gutes Berichten. Das Material ist strapazierfähig und trotzdem einigermaßen leicht, das Design ist ziemlich ansprechend und der Preis ist fast unschlagbar.

Die Polster würde ich aber nicht als Protektorenersatz sehen. Wie schappi schon richtig vermutet werden sie bei einem Sturz eher verrutschen als dass sie schützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (4. Dezember 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> Schappi, fährst du die Hose schon ... super geniale Idee wie ich finde
> 
> Wasserdicht und warm für den Winter? Und die Kniepads, sind die dabei und würden Sie bei einem "Impact" wohl helfen ... also, wie verrutschsicher sitzen sie?



Hey Brook

wie läufts denn so in Koblenz?
schon ein Torque FR Dropzone bestellt?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Brook (4. Dezember 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hey Brook
> 
> wie läufts denn so in Koblenz?
> schon ein Torque FR Dropzone bestellt?
> ...



Ich hoffe es bleibt für mich eins übrig 

Am Wochenende ist erst mal Boppard geplant - keine Frage, ich geb mir allergrößte Mühe die Ecke hier zu rocken


----------



## Phil81 (4. Dezember 2009)

Falls wer Bock hat wir starten morgen wieder um 11:00 in Egestorf am Bahnhof.


----------



## _Sync_ (4. Dezember 2009)

Meine Bahn würde erst um 11:01 da sein...


----------



## Flame-Blade (5. Dezember 2009)

War seit einigen Wochen heute mal wieder fahren...das is ja krass was die mit dem Fahrnweg angestellt haben.


----------



## exto (5. Dezember 2009)

So, jetzt hat mich zwar auch ne Erkältung erwischt, aber dafür sieht mein Piglet jetzt schon beinahe wie'n Fahrrad aus.

Bin aber noch keinen Meter gefahren weil so nützliche Kleinigkeiten wie Sattelklemme und Schaltzug noch fehlen. (Hab ich vergessen )

Vielleicht gibt's morgen 'n Bildchen...


----------



## Scott865 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,gibts morgen ne Nikolaus-frühschicht oder fällt die flach?


----------



## stefan64 (5. Dezember 2009)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Hallo,gibts morgen ne Nikolaus-frühschicht oder fällt die flach?



Die Frühschicht fährt morgen mit dem Zug in den Deister und mit dem Bike zurück.
Abfahrt ist um 8:46 Uhr Bahnhof Empelde (letzter Wagen).


----------



## herkulars (5. Dezember 2009)

> aber dafür sieht mein Piglet jetzt schon beinahe wie'n Fahrrad aus.



Zeigäääääääääääääääähn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (6. Dezember 2009)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Hallo,gibts morgen ne Nikolaus-frühschicht oder fällt die flach?



Frühschicht fällt heute doch aus.
Hoffentlich schaust du hier noch rein.
Sorry.


----------



## Scott865 (6. Dezember 2009)

Morgen,ja hab ich nochmal glück gehabt,wollt grad klamotten überwerfen.Dann bis zum nächsten mal.macht nix


----------



## exto (6. Dezember 2009)

So, wie angekündigt, schon mal  Fotos vom fast fertigen Ferkelchen...


----------



## Jennfa (6. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Ferkel Axel!  

Wir waren heut Vormittag ein bisserl drüben im Ostdeister und haben uns im Matsch gesuhlt. Schlammiger geht jetzt aber wirklich mal nicht mehr aufm Barbie (hoffe ich). Nach der ersten fluchenden Abfahrt ohne gescheite Hinterradbremse (ja muss ich mal wieder entlüften) wars dann aber auch schon wieder ganz lustig . 
Nicht lustig ist aber dass wir über den Winter wahrscheinlich auf den Barbie verzichten müssen da sie von der Kreuzung her angefangen haben beim Trail alles abzuholzen. Die werden sich wohl von oben nach ganz unten durcharbeiten. Es sind auf jeden Fall bis nach unten Bäume markiert. Den ersten Teil Grab kann man auch nicht mehr fahren, man muss jetzt halt früher in die Trails einsteigen oder zwischendurch Forstweg fahren. Der Teil gaaaanz oben ist nämlich noch ok. Naja mal schauen wieviele Trails es im Ostdeister bald noch gibt  .

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## lakekeman (6. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> vom fast fertigen Ferkelchen...



Gratulation 
Vielleicht können wir das fertige Arbeitstier ja bald mal bestaunen wenn du dich wieder im Deister rumtreibst


----------



## s.walle_o (6. Dezember 2009)

hallo zusammen... ich wollts eigentlich gestern schon berichten aber wie Jennfa schon gesagt hat wird der grabweg wohl komplett platt gemacht... fotos habe ich gemacht. man sieht schön wie sie mit schwerem gerät im wald stehn und die bäume wegreißen...
die fotos folgen warscheinlich morgen (quali ist nicht die beste da sie mitm handy gemacht worden)

bin mal gespannt wie das endet und warauf das alles hinauslaufen soll 

naja den unteren teil (vom dropland an) bin ich gestern nochmal zum abschluss gefahran... war warscheinlich das letzte mal... da wurden teils auch schon bäume gefällt und wie schon gesagt auch makiert 

...wir hätten uns am liebsten echt einmal ausgekotzt bei einem der leute aber naja... hätt ja nix dran geändert :S

mal schaun wies weitergeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (6. Dezember 2009)

Klar wir der Hobel im Deister ausgeführt. Dafür isser ja gebaut 

Das mit dem Bäume fällen ist der Gang der Dinge. Damit verdienen die Jungs ihr Geld. Also schön friedlich bleiben...

Müssen wir halt mal mit Bollerwagen und Bierchen in den Wald, wenn die Saison vorbei ist...


----------



## schappi (6. Dezember 2009)

Klasse Exto,
gefällt mir gut dein Neues.
Muss ich unbedingt mal probefahren.
welche Rahmengöße?
52cm?

Gruß
Achappi


----------



## exto (6. Dezember 2009)

20"

sind 51,8 cm, oder?


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Dezember 2009)

s.walle_o schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt wie das endet und warauf das alles hinauslaufen soll



same procedure as every year 

dann wird´s halt noch schöner wieder aufgebaut, und/oder es werden 10 neue trails entstehen. 

also locker bleiben 

alles wird gut


----------



## Jennfa (6. Dezember 2009)

Sind halt Waldarbeiten dagegen kann man ja leider nix sagen ...die machen nur ihre Arbeit! Ob da evtl. auch absichtlich Bäume in Trailnähe gefällt wurden, wer weiß...keine Ahnung! Generell ist es einfach sehr schade um den Trail!


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Dezember 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Sind halt Waldarbeiten dagegen kann man ja leider nix sagen ...die machen halt ihre Arbeit! Trotzdem schade!



naja, nix sagen ?
ich weiss nicht. 
die art und weise "wie" sie ihre arbeit machen , darüber kann man streiten. 

das hat mit naturverträglichkeit zur zeit rein garnix mehr zu tun. 
das ist eher die holzhackermethode nach dem motto :
"wir schei§§en auf den umwelt-und naturschutz" 

aber die bösen biker machen den waldboden kaputt


----------



## Jennfa (6. Dezember 2009)

Die Argumentation dass wir da was zerstören zieht ja eh schon lange nicht mehr. Aber in die sturen Köpfe mancher Leute kriegt man das halt nicht rein!


----------



## herkulars (6. Dezember 2009)

> So, wie angekündigt, schon mal Fotos vom fast fertigen Ferkelchen...



Tolles Schweinchen! Der Campa-Gnubbel sieht lustig aus, passt aber zum Erscheinungsbild. Sag bescheid wenn's rollt, das muss ich mir auch live ansehen!


----------



## Paskull (6. Dezember 2009)

Ist nicht bald diese Diskussionsrunde angesetzt? 
Also bezüglich biken im Deister? 
Da können Bilder von umweltverträgliche Holzabbau sicher nicht schaden. Das "Bikereifen machen Bäume kaputt" Argument damit auszuhebeln sollte nicht ganz so schwer sein


----------



## Hitzi (6. Dezember 2009)

Wer hat denn Interesse an einem spontanen City Nightride?

Start: Montag, zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr? Eilenriede/Maschteiche/Kanal.....
Flache Etappe max 2,5 Std.

Start: Eisstadion!

Alternativ auch am Dienstag oder beide Tage ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epinephrin (7. Dezember 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Interesse an einem spontanen City Nightride?
> 
> Start: Montag, zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr? Eilenriede/Maschteiche/Kanal.....
> Flache Etappe max 2,5 Std.
> ...



Coole Idee! Heute, 18 h? Bin geneigt. War aber faul, habe aktuell kaum Kondition. Bereit?


----------



## Hitzi (7. Dezember 2009)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Coole Idee! Heute, 18 h? Bin geneigt. War aber faul, habe aktuell kaum Kondition. Bereit?



Ein Konditionswunder bin ich derzeit auch nicht....... Passt also, oder? 

Locker abrollen


----------



## fjolnir (7. Dezember 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Ist nicht bald diese Diskussionsrunde angesetzt?
> Also bezüglich biken im Deister?
> Da können Bilder von umweltverträgliche Holzabbau sicher nicht schaden. Das "Bikereifen machen Bäume kaputt" Argument damit auszuhebeln sollte nicht ganz so schwer sein



ich habe heute in der zeitung gelesen,dass die diskussionsrunde wohl am 14.12. im Regionshaus (keine ahnung wo das ist^^) stattfindet


----------



## Torben. (7. Dezember 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dann wird´s halt noch schöner wieder aufgebaut, und/oder es werden 10 neue trails entstehen.
> 
> also locker bleiben
> 
> alles wird gut



ich habe ganz ehrlich lieber 2 richtig gute Trails mit big jumps verspielten Anligern etc. so wies 2007 beim Grabweg der fall war  als 10 Trails die sich ohne Sprung oder ähnliches den Berg runter ziehen was allerdings auch mal ganz schön zu fahren ist 



fjolnir schrieb:


> ich habe heute in der zeitung gelesen,dass die diskussionsrunde wohl am 14.12. im Regionshaus (keine ahnung wo das ist^^) stattfindet



in welcher Zeitung und in welchem Teil war denn der Artikel?


----------



## fjolnir (7. Dezember 2009)

SN in dem teil bad nenndorf usw. glaube ich. zeitung ist jetzt im müll und ich habe den artikel hier ausgeschnitten für den politikunterricht liegen. sorry


----------



## Torben. (7. Dezember 2009)

fjolnir schrieb:


> SN in dem teil bad nenndorf usw. glaube ich. zeitung ist jetzt im müll und ich habe den artikel hier ausgeschnitten für den politikunterricht liegen. sorry



die zeitung hab ich nicht 
da du den artikel noch hast kanste nen bild uppen für meine sammlung ?


----------



## fjolnir (7. Dezember 2009)

okay ich werds versuchen. habe ein wenig geduld


----------



## njoerd (7. Dezember 2009)

fjolnir schrieb:


> okay ich werds versuchen. habe ein wenig geduld


----------



## Torben. (7. Dezember 2009)

bestens vielen dank 
das ist das größte zeitungsartikelfoto das ich je gesehn habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fjolnir (7. Dezember 2009)

wenn du es kleiner brauchst guck in mein fotoalbum . mein bruder wollts nur unbedingt nochmal hier reinstellen xD


----------



## njoerd (7. Dezember 2009)

ja ist schon ok  ich hab ihm gezeigt wie man bilder in foren postet


----------



## Torben. (7. Dezember 2009)

kleiner ne die größe ist genau richtig


----------



## Frolewe (7. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man das so liest...

"... zwischen Mountainbikern, die abseits ausgeschilderter Wege im Deister fahren, Waldbesitzern und Spaziergängern."

Was kennzeichnet einen ausgeschilderten Weg? Und wieso dürfen Spaziergänger querfeldein, Biker aber nicht - Probleme können ja nur entstehen, wenn man sich trifft... ? Oder sollten Spaziergänger diejenigen sein, die auf ausgeschilderten Wegen nicht zur Seite gehen, wenn Fahrzeuge (Fahrräder) kommen?

Letztens hat mir jemand erzählt, es sei sogar auf den offiziellen Waldwegen verboten, nachts mit Funzel (ok, mit LED power... ;-) )zu fahren, da man die Tiere störe... Da hat ihn wohl im Deister jemand angehalten und versucht, des Feldes zu verweisen...


----------



## njoerd (7. Dezember 2009)

also wir waren am wochenende wieder unterwegs und alles war total friedlich, aber hin und wieder trifft man schon den ein oder anderen älteren herren, der mal ein stock auf den weg legt oder einfach nur voll rummotzt.
aber alleine die mtbiker sollten nicht etwas einsehen, weil wir benutzen ja auch mit die trampelpfade die von wanderern entstanden sind, und mal ganz von den holzfällerpanzern abgesehen.


----------



## taifun (7. Dezember 2009)

Frolewe schrieb:


> Letztens hat mir jemand erzählt, es sei sogar auf den offiziellen Waldwegen verboten, nachts mit Funzel (ok, mit LED power... ;-) )zu fahren, da man die Tiere störe... Da hat ihn wohl im Deister jemand angehalten und versucht, des Feldes zu verweisen...



Einzelheiten Bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fjolnir (7. Dezember 2009)

also ich fande den roten passat, der vollbeladen (!!) mit mind. 30 sachen über die waldautobahn gepest ist, am besten


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Dezember 2009)

Torben. schrieb:


> ich habe ganz ehrlich lieber 2 richtig gute Trails mit big jumps verspielten Anligern etc. so wies 2007 beim Grabweg der fall war  als 10 Trails die sich ohne Sprung oder ähnliches den Berg runter ziehen was allerdings auch mal ganz schön zu fahren ist



es soll aber kein bikepark im deister werden. 

dafür kannst du in den harz oder ins sauerland fahren.
und wenn alle 1000 biker nur auf den 2 wegen fahren, wie oft willst du dann dort runterfahren ?
soll es dann da eine ampel geben , die den verkehr regelt ?

gerade die vielfalt der bikewege im deister ist das , was ihn für alle biker so interessant macht. 

es gibt genug biker, die keine lust haben big jumps o.ä. zu machen 
( geschweige überhaupt so ein bike besitzen, mit dem sowas möglich wäre),
sondern  lieber auf den "normalen" bikewegen ihr vergnügen suchen bzw. sich austoben und ihre fahrtechnik verbessern wollen.

da der mountainbikesport ein sehr breit gefächerter sport ist, 
(tourenbiker, cross-country-fahrer, marathonisti, endurofahrer, freerider, downhiller ), findet jeder biker im deister den für seine vorlieben richtigen bikeweg. 

und da ich auch nicht jeden tag das gleiche esse, benutze ich auch je nach geschmack, die speziellen wege dazu.


----------



## njoerd (7. Dezember 2009)

ja klar hoerman du hast recht, aber wenn da ein oder 2 strecken sind, davon gehen die jetzigen ja nicht flöten, denn die wanderer zb trampeln ja weiterhin alles platt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=44156


----------



## Madeba (7. Dezember 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...gerade die vielfalt der bikewege im deister ist das , was ihn für alle biker so interessant macht.
> 
> es gibt genug biker, die keine lust haben big jumps o.ä. zu machen
> ( geschweige überhaupt so ein bike besitzen, mit dem sowas möglich wäre),
> ...



madeba sagt DANKE für den nützlichen Beitrag   

(in anderen Foren gibt es einen "Danke"-Button


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Dezember 2009)

njoerd schrieb:


> ... denn die wanderer zb trampeln ja weiterhin alles platt



soso, die wanderer 
fast alle wege die wir benutzen sind "ehemalige" trampelpfade, die von wanderern angelegt wurden. 
und wanderer machen keine bikewege kaputt. 
der wald ist schliesslich ein allgemeingut, und jeder erholungssuchende 
hat ein recht darauf, die gewünschte erholung im wald auch zu finden. 

und wenn ein wanderer sich diese erholung auf dem trampelpfad holt, bremse ich , sage guten tag und fahre langsam an ihm vorbei.


----------



## firefighter76 (7. Dezember 2009)

fjolnir schrieb:


> also ich fande den roten passat, der vollbeladen (!!) mit mind. 30 sachen über die waldautobahn gepest ist, am besten



dann hast du es noch nicht erlebt wenn ein 40tonner mit 80 sachen durch den deister ballert die bremsen auch nicht für biker mußt du zusehen das du vom weg runterkommst


----------



## Madeba (7. Dezember 2009)

njoerd schrieb:


> ... aber hin und wieder trifft man schon den ein oder anderen _älteren herren_, der mal ein stock auf den weg legt ...


definiere "älter" , weißt Du etwa mehr als andere ? Hast Du mal jemanden erwischt ?


----------



## njoerd (7. Dezember 2009)

@hoerman, ja das meine ich ja das die wege von wanderern sind ud wietehrin bestehen werden, ob da nun ein paar dh-fr strecken hinkommen oder nicht, ja ich fahre selber auch gerne mal einen wanderweg und bremse aber auch für wanderer, einfach schon darum damit die mich nicht anmaueln können und nicht iwelche sachen erzählen können, von wegen mtbiker sind die waldchaoten³

@firefighter, was bitte? ein 40tonner mit 80 sachen  alter schwede, nicht schlecht , der förster hatte den einen tag mit seinem dicken jeep auch einen affenzahn drauf, zuglück waren wir in der kurve bei der wallmanhütte in der hütte, sonst hätte der uns glatt platt gemacht.


----------



## Madeba (7. Dezember 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> dann hast du es noch nicht erlebt wenn ein 40tonner mit 80 sachen durch den deister ballert die bremsen auch nicht für biker mußt du zusehen das du vom weg runterkommst


solche Behauptungen und Übertreibungen bringen uns auch nicht weiter... 
zeig mir einen Weg im Deister, wo das möglich sein soll...

Biker rasen ja auch immer alle mit >50 den Kammweg runter


----------



## njoerd (7. Dezember 2009)

ja also mit den stöckern nicht, aber ich hab mal gesehen, das ein wanderer mit seinen dicken boots gegen einen kleine rampe getreten hat, und da ist es mir nicht fern, das sie auch einfach mal stöcker auf die wege legen, weil ich denke mal nicht das der förster die trails abläuft um uns dort stöcke auf den weg zu legen.
ich schätze die leute die sich aufregen einfach mal um das rentenalter.
soll hier kein gerücht sein oder soetwas, hab einfahc mal die gedanken frei gelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (7. Dezember 2009)

......


----------



## njoerd (7. Dezember 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> Biker rasen ja auch immer alle mit >50 den Kammweg runter




klar da kann man dir nicht wiedersprechen, aber ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, das die biker bremsen wenn sie an anderen personen auf dem weg vorbei fahren, und das habe ich bei den waldmaschinen, ob förster oder lkw oder harvester noch nicht ganz so mitbekommen...


----------



## herkulars (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann man noch dran erinnern, als ich klein war, so fünf oder sechs Jahre alt, da wurden ganz andere Dinge im Deister veranstaltet. Da spazierst Du lustig durch den Wald und hinter der nächsten Kurve steht ein britischer Panzer im Unterholz. Das muss irgendwann Mitte der 80er gewesen sein. Kann sich da sonst noch jemand dran erinnern?


----------



## Madeba (7. Dezember 2009)

njoerd schrieb:


> klar da kann man dir nicht wiedersprechen, aber ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, das die biker bremsen wenn sie an anderen personen auf dem weg vorbei fahren, und das habe ich bei den waldmaschinen, ob förster oder lkw oder harvester noch nicht ganz so mitbekommen...



mein Post war ironisch gemeint ---> ""


----------



## Janemann (7. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute, brauch mal eure Hilfe; Wo ist der Grabweg? 
Und andere Trails wo gibts die, bin neu hier in der Gegend...Damit ich nicht den ganzen Deister abklappern muss würde ich mich über ne Antwort oder ne Mail sehr Freuen!
Danke und Gruss, Jan


----------



## firefighter76 (7. Dezember 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> solche Behauptungen und Übertreibungen bringen uns auch nicht weiter...
> zeig mir einen Weg im Deister, wo das möglich sein soll...
> 
> Biker rasen ja auch immer alle mit >50 den Kammweg runter



das ist keine übertreibung und es gibt genügend strecken wo das möglich ist mit einem rallyauto fahr ich dir da sogar noch schneller


----------



## firefighter76 (7. Dezember 2009)

Janemann schrieb:


> Hey Leute, brauch mal eure Hilfe; Wo ist der Grabweg?
> Und andere Trails wo gibts die, bin neu hier in der Gegend...Damit ich nicht den ganzen Deister abklappern muss würde ich mich über ne Antwort oder ne Mail sehr Freuen!
> Danke und Gruss, Jan



grabweg ist nicht zu übersehen ist gerade holzerntezohne wie andere trails auch


----------



## fjolnir (7. Dezember 2009)

@Janemann
fahr mal in westdeister, da haben ses mit der holzrodung noch net so dicke ^^


----------



## Quen (7. Dezember 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> solche Behauptungen und Übertreibungen bringen uns auch nicht weiter...
> zeig mir einen Weg im Deister, wo das möglich sein soll...
> 
> Biker rasen ja auch immer alle mit >50 den Kammweg runter



Alex und ich haben es kürzlich erst erlebt auf dem Hauptweg hoch vom Waldkater - von hinten kam mit ordentlich Schmackes ein LKW den Berg hinauf.

Der ist bergauf sicher keine 80 km/h gefahren, aber

a) hat es ihn herzlich wenig interessiert, dass wir auch auf dem Weg unterwegs waren
b) hatte der schätzungsweise 50 km/h drauf

Eine ähnliche Begegnung hatten wir auf dem Weg unterhalb des Annaturms Richtung Nienstedter Pass - gemeint ist der Weg, der erstmal so "ausgebaut" wurde, dass die LKW noch besser, schneller, ... das Holz abtransportieren können.

M.E. ist es zumindest nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass man sich mit etwas nachdenken auch angemessener Verhalten könnte (ja, wir Mountainbiker machen auch nicht immer alles richtig).

Ich persönlich finde das oben beschriebene Verhalten grenzwertig, in vielen Situation unverantwortlich und verdammt gefährlich. Aber vielleicht muss auch erst etwas passieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janemann (7. Dezember 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> grabweg ist nicht zu übersehen ist gerade holzerntezohne wie andere trails auch



Ja klar, den Deister klapper ich mal eben in ner halben Stunde ab, da werde ich den bestimmt nicht übersehen


----------



## Frolewe (7. Dezember 2009)

Von Springe hoch zur Hütte haben mich im Sommer 2 THW-Laster fast vom Weg geschubst - bremsen konnten die nicht. Die Laster waren so alt, die hätten nicht wieder anfahren können... ;-) Was der Fahrer nicht besorgt hat, haben dann die Abgase erledigt: weiterfahren für mich unmöglich.

Wäre dasschön, würden alle aufeinander und auf den Wald Rücksicht nehmen und sich gegenseitig tolerieren...

Details zu dem Menschen "gegen nachts mit Beleuchtung fahren" hab ich weiter nicht... Muss mal nachfragen.


----------



## exto (8. Dezember 2009)

Janemann schrieb:


> Ja klar, den Deister klapper ich mal eben in ner halben Stunde ab, da werde ich den bestimmt nicht übersehen



Ok, du bist neu im Deister und im Forum, deshalb kannst du's nicht wissen:

Es wird dir bestimmt niemand im *öffentlichen* Thread und warscheinlich auch nicht per PM erklären, wo die ganzen Trails liegen. Wenn du kurz nachdenkst, kommst du sicher drauf, warum 

Klink dich doch einfach mal ein, wenn sich hier n Trüppchen verabredet, oder treib dich am WE am Annaturm rum. Da kannst du einfach mal n Paar der  Biker anquatschen, die da vorbei kommen. Manche wohnen da fast und kriegen sogar Püschel in ihren Eiskaffee... 



Frolewe schrieb:


> Details zu dem Menschen "gegen nachts mit Beleuchtung fahren" hab ich weiter nicht... Muss mal nachfragen.



Ich sach's nich gern, aber ist tatsächlich verboten (Niedersächsisches Waldgesetz). Das gilt aber nicht nur für Radfahrer...


----------



## Scott865 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hab da mal ne frage.treibt sich wer von euch am 14.12. im regionshaus zur der biker-diskussion rum??


----------



## Jennfa (8. Dezember 2009)

Ist es denn tatsächlich verboten?  Hat da jemand den Absatz parat? Ich hab das Verbot nicht gefunden, nur eine Erklärung dass nicht gehaftet wird.

@ scott: Beim runden Tisch sind soweit ich weiß Deisterfreunde vertreten .


----------



## matzinski (8. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ich sach's nich gern, aber ist tatsächlich verboten (Niedersächsisches Waldgesetz). Das gilt aber nicht nur für Radfahrer...



Jetzt wollt ich's mal genau wissen und habe nachgeschaut. Im Waldgesetz http://www.recht-niedersachsen.de/79100/nwaldlg.htm habe ich nirgends eine Stelle gefunden, die besagt, dass der Wald nachts nicht beleuchtet  werden darf. Welcher Paragraph sagt das aus? siehe dazu S e c h s t e r    T e i l - Betreten der freien Landschaft: hier steht auch nirgends, dass das Betreten an bestimmte Tages- und Nachtzeiten gebunden ist. Lediglich im §30 habe ich einen Haftungsausschluss für die Waldbesitzer gefunden, wenn der Wald in der Nachtzeit betreten wird. D.h. aber nicht dass das Betreten dann verboten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (8. Dezember 2009)

Genau den Teil habe ich auch gefunden...


----------



## Quen (8. Dezember 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Jetzt wollt ich's mal genau wissen und habe nachgeschaut. Im Waldgesetz http://www.recht-niedersachsen.de/79100/nwaldlg.htm habe ich nirgends eine Stelle gefunden, die besagt, dass der Wald nachts nicht beleuchtet  werden darf. Welcher Paragraph sagt das aus? siehe dazu S e c h s t e r    T e i l - Betreten der freien Landschaft: hier steht auch nirgends, dass das Betreten an bestimmte Tages- und Nachtzeiten gebunden ist. Lediglich im §30 habe ich einen Haftungsausschluss für die Waldbesitzer gefunden, wenn der Wald in der Nachtzeit betreten wird. D.h. aber nicht dass das Betreten dann verboten ist.


... und von *Befahren* ist schon drei Mal nicht die Rede ...


----------



## Madeba (8. Dezember 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Alex und ich haben es kürzlich erst erlebt auf dem Hauptweg hoch vom Waldkater - von hinten kam mit ordentlich Schmackes ein LKW den Berg hinauf.
> 
> Der ist bergauf sicher keine 80 km/h gefahren, aber
> 
> ...


ich bin etwas verwirrt.... wie konnte er Euch denn bei dem Tempo überholen ???  



Quen schrieb:


> Eine ähnliche Begegnung hatten wir auf dem Weg unterhalb des Annaturms Richtung Nienstedter Pass
> ...
> Ich persönlich finde das oben beschriebene Verhalten grenzwertig, in vielen Situation unverantwortlich und verdammt gefährlich. Aber vielleicht muss auch erst etwas passieren...



genau, es muß etwas passieren ! 

Und zwar: Kennzeichen und Uhrzeit merken. Außerdem möglichst genau die Gegend, wo es passiert ist. Alles zusammen dem zuständigen Revierförster mitteilen.

(Das Ihr mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen seid, interressiert in diesem Falle übrigens niemanden )

Da die Anzahl der an der Holzabfuhr beteiligten Speditionen sehr übersichtlich sein dürfte, ist der mit seinem LKW zum letzten Mal so schnell da lang gefahren.


*vor einiger Zeit wurden wir im Schweineberg von einer unmittelbar vor uns (rd.10m) auf den Weg fallenden Baumkrone überrascht. Keine Absperr- und Sicherungsmaßnahmen. Für den privaten Holzeinschläger war das die letzte Ernte in diesem Revier...


----------



## Bogeyman (8. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich sach's nich gern, aber ist tatsächlich verboten (Niedersächsisches Waldgesetz). Das gilt aber nicht nur für Radfahrer...



mmhhhhh hast Du da genaue Angaben? Habe leider auch nichts gefunden... dazu wäre interessant ob dies nur an die Lichtverhältnisse oder an eine Uhrzeit gebunden ist.
Mit nach 20-21Uhr Fahrverbot könnte ich ja noch leben, aber wenn es z.B. heißt Dunkel = Fahrverbot, dann wäre das ja schon vor 17Uhr und das geht mal garnicht.


----------



## roofrockrider (8. Dezember 2009)

Bei Stenger-bike.de gibts es gerade den Big Hit Rahmen 2007 für 699
Falls es wen interessiert


----------



## Paskull (8. Dezember 2009)

@Herkulars Ja Tommys im Wald kenne ich auch noch. Die haben uns immer Süßkram geschenkt.

@ Diskussion Es gibt verschiedene Gruppen, die Waldbesitzer mögen die Freerider/ Dh´ler nicht weil Sie Trails bauen. 
Die Fußgänger ärgern sich über die CC und Tourenfahrer die mit Highspeed die Waldautobahnen "runterdonnern und nichtmal eine Klingel haben" Zitat eines Älteren Herren am Bahnhof Egestorf.


----------



## chris2305 (8. Dezember 2009)

Lustig.
Jeden Winter die gleichen Diskussionen.......


----------



## exto (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich such mal, wenn ich Zeit habe, nach der Quelle.

Meiner Erinnerung nach gelten die Regelungen des Betretens der freien Landschaft from dusk till dawn...


----------



## exto (8. Dezember 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Jetzt wollt ich's mal genau wissen und habe nachgeschaut. Im Waldgesetz http://www.recht-niedersachsen.de/79100/nwaldlg.htm habe ich nirgends eine Stelle gefunden, die besagt, dass der Wald nachts nicht beleuchtet  werden darf. Welcher Paragraph sagt das aus? siehe dazu S e c h s t e r    T e i l - Betreten der freien Landschaft: hier steht auch nirgends, dass das Betreten an bestimmte Tages- und Nachtzeiten gebunden ist. *Lediglich im §30 habe ich einen Haftungsausschluss für die Waldbesitzer gefunden, wenn der Wald in der Nachtzeit betreten wird. *D.h. aber nicht dass das Betreten dann verboten ist.



Hast Recht, Matze:

§30 Abs. 4 S.a.)


----------



## Quen (8. Dezember 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> ich bin etwas verwirrt.... wie konnte er Euch denn bei dem Tempo überholen ???


Alex hat wieder gebummelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (8. Dezember 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Alex hat wieder gebummelt...



häh...ich gebummelt...kann nicht sein.Ging nur mit dem 44er Blatt nicht schneller

Noch mal zum Betreten im Dunkeln...es steht nur was vom Haftungsausschluß da.


§ 30
Haftung

1
Wer von den Betretensrechten nach den §§ 23 bis 28 Gebrauch macht, handelt auf eigene Gefahr. 
2
Die
Waldbesitzenden und sonstigen Grundbesitzenden haften insbesondere nicht für
1. natur- oder waldtypische Gefahren durch Bäume,
2. natur- oder waldtypische Gefahren durch den Zustand von Wegen,
3. aus der Bewirtschaftung der Flächen entstehende typische Gefahren,
4. Gefahren, die dadurch entstehen, dass
a) Wald in der Zeit von eineinhalb Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang bis eineinhalb Stunden vor
Sonnenaufgang (Nachtzeit) außerhalb von tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen (§ 25 Abs. 1 Satz 2)
begangen wird,
b) die freie Landschaft in der Nachtzeit (Buchstabe a) mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft außerhalb von
Radwegen oder von Fahrwegen (§ 25 Abs. 2 Satz 2) befahren wird


----------



## Frolewe (8. Dezember 2009)

Seit wann reagieren Fußgänger auf Klingeln??

Wenn man übrigens das Thema "Haftung" liest, fällt einem auf, dass der Waldbesitzer nur nicht für Gefahren haftet, die durch das Befahren der freien Landschaft entstehen - verboten sein kann es demnach nicht... ,-)


----------



## matzinski (8. Dezember 2009)

Frolewe schrieb:


> Wenn man übrigens das Thema "Haftung" liest, fällt einem auf, dass der Waldbesitzer nur nicht für Gefahren haftet, die durch das Befahren der freien Landschaft entstehen - verboten sein kann es demnach nicht... ,-)


 Wer lesen kann, ist immer im Vorteil. Hier steht alles drin: http://www.recht-niedersachsen.de/79100/nwaldlg.htm.


----------



## Bogeyman (8. Dezember 2009)

Ok, also ist das befahren von Trails die keine öffentlichen Wege sind in der Dunkelheit verboten. Wenn ich allerdings mit Flakscheinwerfer im Dunkeln auf Trails und Wegen die in der TK25 verzeichnet sind rumkurve kann mir also keiner was? Das hört sich doch schon besser an... für meine Hausrunde reicht das


----------



## feldbirne (8. Dezember 2009)

Frolewe schrieb:


> Seit wann reagieren Fußgänger auf Klingeln??
> 
> Wenn man übrigens das Thema "Haftung" liest, fällt einem auf, dass der Waldbesitzer nur nicht für Gefahren haftet, die durch das Befahren der freien Landschaft entstehen - verboten sein kann es demnach nicht... ,-)




also ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das die fußgänger einem eher aus dem weg gehen wenn man klingelt als wenn man ruft... wenn man "vorsicht" oder "aus dem weg" ruft sind die immer gleich angepisst und bleiben trotzig stehen, wenn man aber schon aus der ferne klingelt sind die immer ganz erschrocken und gehen zur seite...

dann noch nen freundliches danke beim vorbeifahren und alle sind glücklich..


----------



## Quen (9. Dezember 2009)

feldbirne schrieb:


> also ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das die fußgänger einem eher aus dem weg gehen wenn man klingelt als wenn man ruft... wenn man "vorsicht" oder "aus dem weg" ruft sind die immer gleich angepisst und bleiben trotzig stehen, wenn man aber schon aus der ferne klingelt sind die immer ganz erschrocken und gehen zur seite...
> 
> dann noch nen freundliches danke beim vorbeifahren und alle sind glücklich..


Ein recht freundliches (und nicht bestimmendes) "Vorsicht bitte" und "Dankeschön" kommt meistens gut an.

Klar, es gibt immer welche, die ein Klingel haben möchten... vor vielen Jahren bin ich mal mit der "Billy"-Klingel gefahren - die war den meisten auch nicht recht.


----------



## Scott865 (9. Dezember 2009)

Hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht wen man ruft dann sind die Leute eher bereit aus dem Weg zugehen.Mit ner Klingel verhalten sich die Wanderer eher wie ein Reh im Scheinwerferlicht,also stehen bleiben und erstma schaun was das war.
Aber mein Fazit ist,man kann klingeln und rufen aber motzen tun sie trotzdem.


----------



## Jennfa (9. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man in gemäßigtem Tempo an den Leuten vorbeifährt und danke sagt sind sie so gut wie immer nett. Es kommt extrem seltem vor dass sich jemand beschwert, meine Erfahrung. Schließlich ist der Weg ja für alle da und es wird wohl kaum jemand erwarten dass man absteigt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Dezember 2009)

so ... , 
nachdem ich noch ein bißchen bike über hatte, hier nun das neueste projekt. 
mal schauen, ob´s mir genauso viel spaß macht, wie dem anderen verrückten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (9. Dezember 2009)

Welcome to the real stuff !!!


----------



## schappi (9. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Welcome to the real stuff !!!




Wenn Gott gewollt hätte, daß wir mit Singlespeedern fahren, hätte er uns nicht die Gangschaltung erfinden lassen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Madeba (9. Dezember 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn Gott gewollt hätte, daß wir mit Singlespeedern fahren, hätte er uns nicht die Gangschaltung erfinden lassen
> Gruß
> Schappi



Wenn Gott gewollt hätte, das wir im Dunkeln radeln, hätten wir Augen wie Eulen

manchmal muß man der Evolution eben ein bißchen nachhelfen


----------



## schappi (9. Dezember 2009)

Genau!
und was war zuerst da? das Fahrrad ohne Schaltung
 oder das mit Schaltung?


----------



## chris2305 (9. Dezember 2009)

Das ganze Leben ist ein Quiz......


----------



## _Sync_ (9. Dezember 2009)

DAS hier Schappi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (9. Dezember 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so ... ,
> nachdem ich noch ein bißchen bike über hatte, hier nun das neueste projekt.
> mal schauen, ob´s mir genauso viel spaß macht, wie dem anderen verrückten




Seh' ich das richtig? Hast jetzt 32/15 als Übersetzung?

Ich würd am Anfang vielleicht die "Kleinen Berge" in der Umgebung anpeilen, oder den Westdeister. Der Osten ist velleicht erst mal ein bisschen happig...

Wie sieht's denn aus? Ich hab grad mal nachgesehen: Auf der Lofer-Startliste steht bisher immer noch nur 1x "deisterfreun.de - Eingang - Abteilung"  14 Startplätze sind noch frei...


----------



## _Sync_ (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin immernoch am überlegen ob ich nicht auch ein Inbred kaufen soll 

Oder das bestehende Hardtail aufrüsten, aber womit mache ich dann die Stadt unsicher?


----------



## Jennfa (9. Dezember 2009)

@ hoerman: da hat er dich also doch noch infiziert ! Viel Spaß damit ! Ich bin gespannt auf die ersten Berichte!


----------



## Torben. (9. Dezember 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dafür kannst du in den harz oder ins sauerland fahren.
> 
> gerade die vielfalt der bikewege im deister ist das , was ihn für alle biker so interessant macht.



für den harz und das sauerland fehlen mir leider die möglichkeiten 

die vielfalt der wege will ich auch auf keinen fal missen müssen 
ich fände es aber nicht schlecht wenn auf den wegen ein paar mehr sprunge stehn würden mit chickenways. immer nur springen will ich auch nicht


----------



## firefighter76 (9. Dezember 2009)

hej hoerman da fehlt was an deinem reaction


----------



## feldbirne (9. Dezember 2009)

Torben. schrieb:


> für den harz und das sauerland fehlen mir leider die möglichkeiten
> 
> die vielfalt der wege will ich auch auf keinen fal missen müssen
> ich fände es aber nicht schlecht wenn auf den wegen ein paar mehr sprunge stehn würden mit chickenways. immer nur springen will ich auch nicht




ausserdem wäre es doch schön wenn man strecken hätte wo auch anfänger das springen lernen können... 

gut wäre es auch wenn man die trails so legen kann, das sie schön lang und vielfältig sind. wenns legal und organisiert wäre gäbe es fast unbegrenzte möglichkeiten und würde vllt auch mehr biker in den deister ziehen...

dieses ewige versteckspiel is doch voll kacke...


----------



## chris2305 (9. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht auch mehr  Biker??? Wie viele denn noch


----------



## feldbirne (9. Dezember 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch mehr  Biker??? Wie viele denn noch



also auf den trails rund um nordmannsturm, fernsehturm, heisterburg wo ich meistens unterwegs bin, kann ich nicht sagen das es da überfüllt ist...



in einem sollte man sich im klaren sein, wenn endschieden wird das der deister legal biketauglich gemacht wird und auch nen park kommt, wird sich das wie ein lauffeuer rumsprechen. trailkarten wären die folge um möglichst viele in den deister zu locken! dann geht es nämlich nur noch ums geschäfft!

wenn es euch jetzt schon zu voll ist, ma schauen wie es dann wird...

"das eine was man will, das andere was man hat... "


----------



## chris2305 (9. Dezember 2009)

feldbirne schrieb:


> also auf den trails rund um nordmannsturm, fernsehturm, heisterburg wo ich meistens unterwegs bin, kann ich nicht sagen das es da überfüllt ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Gott!!!!


----------



## Jennfa (9. Dezember 2009)

OMG am Wochenende soll es schneien ! Irgendwie bin ich in Gedanken noch im Herbst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (9. Dezember 2009)

Dann müssen wir halt nen Snowride organisieren.

Rakete mit 20 cm Pulverschnee hat den mühsamen Bergaufkampf letztes Jahr jedenfalls mehr als wettgemacht...

Letztes Jahr war der erste Snowride schon im November. Da war's so kalt, dass Niggels das Wasser so fett auf der Kette gefroren war, dass die nicht mehr durchs Schaltwerk gepasst hat...


----------



## rigger (9. Dezember 2009)

@exto weißt du was für ne steuerrohrlänge das Inbred hat?

gruß Nils


----------



## Jennfa (10. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt ich hab noch Fotos mit Schnee vom letzten November gefunden , ist ganz in Vergessenheit geraten!


----------



## taifun (10. Dezember 2009)

feldbirne schrieb:


> in einem sollte man sich im klaren sein, wenn endschieden wird das der deister legal biketauglich gemacht wird und auch nen park kommt, wird sich das wie ein lauffeuer rumsprechen. trailkarten wären die folge um möglichst viele in den deister zu locken! dann geht es nämlich nur noch ums geschäfft!
> 
> wenn es euch jetzt schon zu voll ist, ma schauen wie es dann wird...
> 
> "das eine was man will, das andere was man hat... "



Ich glaube hier wird einiges falsch verstanden....wer nicht genau informiert ist,sollte nicht neues in die Welt setzen


----------



## chris2305 (10. Dezember 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier wird einiges falsch verstanden....wer nicht genau informiert ist,sollte nicht neues in die Welt setzen



Deswegen Oh Gott!

Danke


----------



## exto (10. Dezember 2009)

rigger schrieb:


> @exto weißt du was für ne steuerrohrlänge das Inbred hat?
> 
> gruß Nils



105 mm für alle Rahmengrößen...

PS: Ich seh' grad, dass auf der selben Seite etwas weiter unten 120mm für den 20" Rahmen angegeben sind. 

Guggst du hier


----------



## feldbirne (10. Dezember 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier wird einiges falsch verstanden....wer nicht genau informiert ist,sollte nicht neues in die Welt setzen



was hab ich denn falsch verstanden? ich wollte keine falschen gerüchte in die welt setzen, sorry.

aber für mich sieht es so aus, oder warum stand in dem fragebogen wieviel kohle man im deister lässt? bei "1000" bikern is das ne ganz schöne menge. und da kann keiner sagen das es dabei nicht ums geschäfft geht...

ich lasse mich jedoch auch gern eines besseren belehren.
und jetzt bitte eine bessere antwort als nur ein dummes "oh gott"...


----------



## chris2305 (10. Dezember 2009)

Das war nicht dumm.....


Hast doch Sorry gesagt und jetzt ist auch gut


----------



## rigger (10. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> 105 mm für alle Rahmengrößen...
> 
> PS: Ich seh' grad, dass auf der selben Seite etwas weiter unten 120mm für den 20" Rahmen angegeben sind.
> 
> Guggst du hier




Hi 

Ich wollte mir evtl ein 456 in Chocolate brown kaufen oder ein NS Surge, das ist nur teurer und nnur noch in blau erhältlich.

Gruß Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (10. Dezember 2009)

rigger schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich wollte mir evtl ein 456 in Chocolate brown kaufen oder ein NS Surge, das ist nur teurer und nnur noch in blau erhältlich.
> 
> Gruß Nils



Die Steuerrohrlänge eines blauen 456 in 18" ist auch 105 mm.
Hab ich am Objekt selber nachgemessen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Dezember 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Die Steuerrohrlänge eines blauen 456 in 18" ist auch 105 mm.
> Hab ich am Objekt selber nachgemessen.







sieht schick aus


----------



## stefan64 (10. Dezember 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sieht schick aus



Hast mich erwischt.
In echt ist das Blau noch einen Ticken dunkler.
Gabel wird ne Pike von Roseversand.
Die haben die neulich, wie hier gepostet, tatsächlich für 150 Tacken rausgehauen und da musste ich einfach zuschlagen.
Ob ich vor Weihnachten noch ne Probefahrt hinkriege, wird sich zeigen.
Ich hab noch nicht alle Teile zusammen.


----------



## rigger (10. Dezember 2009)

Sieht schick aus , wie ist die Reifenfreiheit hinten?

Ok dann weiß ich bescheid! 

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich eins in 18" Schokoladen braun bestellen, dann passen ja auch Gabeln mit relativ kurzem schaft rein...


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Dezember 2009)

@ stefan

was fehlt denn noch ausser laufradsatz , kurbel und bremsen.

ne schalte kommt doch nicht ans bike, oder ?


----------



## rigger (10. Dezember 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hast mich erwischt.
> In echt ist das Blau noch einen Ticken dunkler.
> Gabel wird ne Pike von Roseversand.
> Die haben die neulich, wie hier gepostet, tatsächlich für 150 Tacken rausgehauen und da musste ich einfach zuschlagen.
> ...



Welche Pike denn, die Dual Air, die haben die im moment noch für 249,- da.
bin auch stark am überlegen wegen der Gabel, hätte aber gerne U-turn gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (10. Dezember 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ne schalte kommt doch nicht ans bike, oder ?



fängst Du jetzt auch schon an zu spinnen ?


----------



## chris2305 (10. Dezember 2009)

anfangen??


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Dezember 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> fängst Du jetzt auch schon an zu spinnen ?



gott bewahre, nein !!!

nur so´n stahlbock ist doch nach exto´s aussage quasi dafür gemacht. 
und monsterwade stephan trau ich das auch zu


----------



## exto (10. Dezember 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nur so´n stahlbock ist doch nach exto´s aussage quasi dafür gemacht.
> und monsterwade stephan trau ich das auch zu



WORD 

Glückwunsch Stefan !!!

Gute Entscheidung. Lass uns den Deister mit Low-Budget Stahl bevölkern 

Mein On One is noch in der Post. Ist aber auch erst am 4.12. im Container in GB gelandet. Welcher Weihnachtsmann hat denn deins gebracht? GLS?


Simplify your life...


----------



## stefan64 (10. Dezember 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ stefan
> 
> was fehlt denn noch ausser laufradsatz , kurbel und bremsen.
> 
> ne schalte kommt doch nicht ans bike, oder ?



Es fehlen fürs erste noch Laufradsatz, Umwerfer, Sattelstütze und evtl. die vordere Bremsscheibe oder ein passender Adapter für 203mm.
Das sehe ich erst, wenn ich eine Steckachsennabe habe.
Da es für alle Lebenslagen ausgelegt sein soll, werde ich nicht auf Schaltung verzichten.
Single-Speed ist für mich eh gestorben, da ich seit meinem kleinen Test beim Deisterkreisel Probleme mit dem Knie habe.
Außerdem hätte ich dann einen Rahmen mit anderen Ausfallenden genommen.



rigger schrieb:


> Welche Pike denn, die Dual Air, die haben die im moment noch für 249,- da.
> bin auch stark am überlegen wegen der Gabel, hätte aber gerne U-turn gehabt.



Die Pike ist ne 409 Coil in Silber mit schwarzer Brücke, mit U-Turn (95...140), Poplock Option und 20mm Steckachse.


----------



## matzinski (10. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> WORD
> 
> Glückwunsch Stefan !!!
> 
> ...


He, he, so'n Rahmen ist vieleicht ja auch für mich 'ne "Günstig"-Alternative, wenn mein Schluchti mal durchbricht, wie deins. Den Dämpfer bräucht ich ja dann nicht mehr. Den könnte ich für 150 Hühner verschachern und mir so ein Eisen dafür holen.  Super Notfallplan  Schick isser ja


----------



## stefan64 (10. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> WORD
> 
> Glückwunsch Stefan !!!
> 
> ...



Ich weiss es nicht, wer der Weihnachtsmann war. 
Ich hab das Paket nicht entgegengenommen und beim Auspacken hat mich der Inhalt mehr interessiert als die Verpackung.
Auf der Rechnung stehts auch nicht drauf.

Bezahlt hab ich jedenfalls mit PayPal.
Vielleicht ging es ja deswegen schneller.
Bestellt hab ich am 3.12. und am 8.12. war das Paket da.
Das nenn ich mal ne Lieferzeit.


----------



## exto (10. Dezember 2009)

Hab auch am 3. bestellt und mit Visa bezahlt. Allerdings ein Inbred zum Singlespeeden 

Die waren da noch auf See und sind erst am 4. im Container bei On One angekommen. Kann also eigentlich noch nicht mal theoretisch scon in der Nähe sein.

Willst du so richtig mit vollem Schaltgerödel aufbauen oder in Sparversion (1x9)?


----------



## stefan64 (11. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Willst du so richtig mit vollem Schaltgerödel aufbauen oder in Sparversion (1x9)?



Volles Schaltgerödel.
Soll ja auch alpentauglich sein.



rigger schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus , wie ist die Reifenfreiheit hinten?



Reifenfreiheit kann ich noch nicht sagen.
Zumindest die Sitzstreben sehen so aus, als wenn man nen richtig dicken Schlappen fahren könnte.


----------



## herkulars (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass das 456 hinten mit 2.5er Reifen klarkommt. Ich kann mich nur nicht mehr erinnern, woher ich das habe. 2.4er passen auf jeden Fall passen, siehe hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (11. Dezember 2009)

Die übliche Freitagsfrage! Wer fährt am Wochenende wann und wo?


----------



## exto (11. Dezember 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass das 456 hinten mit 2.5er Reifen klarkommt. Ich kann mich nur nicht mehr erinnern, woher ich das habe. 2.4er passen auf jeden Fall passen, siehe hier.



Schön finde ich diesen Kommentar:

*
Homerphobic:*

_Nice ladies bike...did you put that together for your mom?_


----------



## herkulars (11. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Schön finde ich diesen Kommentar:
> 
> *
> Homerphobic:*
> ...



Ja, vorallem weil er danach moniert, das das Ti 456 ganze 400g leichter als sein Stahl-Inbred ist und damit viiiieeel zu leicht 

Wann kann man denn das orangene blaue Schweinchen mal bewundern?


----------



## exto (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd's je gern erst mal selbst bewundern...

Sattelklemme fehlt immer noch Ich hab so viel Sch**** im Keller rumfliegen, aber ne 30,0er Klemme ist nirgends in Sicht...


----------



## stefan64 (11. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ich würd's je gern erst mal selbst bewundern...
> 
> Sattelklemme fehlt immer noch Ich hab so viel Sch**** im Keller rumfliegen, aber ne 30,0er Klemme ist nirgends in Sicht...



Ne 30,0er Klemme ist aber auch schon ein bisschen exotisch.
Die meisten sind doch 28,6 ; 31,8 oder 34,9.
Was nimmt man eigentlich für einen Umwerfer.
Geht ein 28,6er oder muß man mit Spacern arbeiten


----------



## schappi (11. Dezember 2009)

Exto ist doch gegen all diesen verweichlichen Schaltungskram!
Glaubst du da, daß er eine Umwerfer montiert?
1x9 ist doch genug und schon ein Kompromiss


----------



## matzinski (11. Dezember 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ne 30,0er Klemme ist aber auch schon ein bisschen exotisch.
> ...


wahrscheinlich amerikanisches Standardrohrmaß im Sanitärbereich.


----------



## herkulars (11. Dezember 2009)

Sanitärbereich? Das ist doch die Lösung! Mach einfach ne Schlauchschelle dran. Die gibt's in allen möglichen und unmöglichen Größen.
Zum Verstellen mußt Du dann halt den Schraubendreher auspacken, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.


----------



## _Sync_ (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch erst seit kurzem ne SSP Sattelklemme... 

Inbusschlüssel inner Tasche und gut is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (11. Dezember 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ne 30,0er Klemme ist aber auch schon ein bisschen exotisch.
> Die meisten sind doch 28,6 ; 31,8 oder 34,9.
> Was nimmt man eigentlich für einen Umwerfer.
> Geht ein 28,6er oder muß man mit Spacern arbeiten



:hüstel:

Schappi hat schon richtig vermutet. Ich hab keine Ahnung!

Alpentauglich heißt 32/11-34, deistertauglich: 36/11-23


----------



## chris2305 (11. Dezember 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ne 30,0er Klemme ist aber auch schon ein bisschen exotisch.
> Die meisten sind doch 28,6 ; 31,8 oder 34,9.
> Was nimmt man eigentlich für einen Umwerfer.
> Geht ein 28,6er oder muß man mit Spacern arbeiten



Passt das Ding??

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40540


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Dezember 2009)

ja


----------



## exto (11. Dezember 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Sanitärbereich? Das ist doch die Lösung! Mach einfach ne Schlauchschelle dran. Die gibt's in allen möglichen und unmöglichen Größen.
> Zum Verstellen mußt Du dann halt den Schraubendreher auspacken, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.



Das is ma ne Spitzenidee  

Auf die einfachsten Sachen kommt man nicht. Gleich morgen mal im Baumarkt vorbei, der Keller gibt sogar das im Mom nicht her...

 Das behalt ich mal im Auge für ein *echtes* Low-Budget-Bike


----------



## rigger (11. Dezember 2009)

@Stefan was für ne Sattelstützenlänge braucht man bei dem 456, ich bin 1,76 groß reichen da 350mm?

Gruß Nils


----------



## Jennfa (11. Dezember 2009)

Also wir fahren morgen hier in der Gegend und Sonntag dann mal gucken. Mir reicht morgen aber auch der normale Helm und Knieschützer. Die Trailauswahl ist ja eh begrenzt und es wird seeeeeehr kalt...das Bike kommt mir momentan eh schon so schwer genug vor bergauf, als wenn ständig wer hinten ziehen würde!!! Ich würde sowas wie Feggendorfer-Heisterburg/Rakete/Ü30...vorschlagen. Teerweg fand ich vor ein paar Tagen grenzwertig glitschig, wobei es manche Leute immernoch schaffen da irgendwie heile durchzukommen...ist mir aber leider immernoch ein Rätsel wie bei dem Glitsch! 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (11. Dezember 2009)

rigger schrieb:


> @Stefan was für ne Sattelstützenlänge braucht man bei dem 456, ich bin 1,76 groß reichen da 350mm?
> 
> Gruß Nils



Ich bin auch 1,76 m.
Da ich aber immer sehr hoch sitze, brauche ich wie immer ne 400mm Stütze.
Die läßt sich ja bei dem Rahmen bis zum Tretlager versenken


----------



## matzinski (11. Dezember 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Sanitärbereich? Das ist doch die Lösung! Mach einfach ne Schlauchschelle dran. Die gibt's in allen möglichen und unmöglichen Größen.
> Zum Verstellen mußt Du dann halt den Schraubendreher auspacken, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.


 ich will ja hier nicht unken, aber ich fürchte, die Klemmkraft wird nicht ausreichen.


----------



## rigger (11. Dezember 2009)

@Stefan  THX

Auf den deister hätte ich auch mal wieder bock...


----------



## gloshabigur (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leutz,
im Deister beginnt so langsam die Wintersport-Saison:




(Aufnahme von heute morgen, ca. 09:15)

Die Trails sind schon glitschig und rutschig. Hat trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht. 

Greetz an alle Unerschrockenen, die sich nicht abschrecken lassen,
Michael


----------



## Jennfa (12. Dezember 2009)

Ganz oben hat es bei unserer Tour heute auch geschneit. Auf dem Weg nach Hause wars dann eher so ein nieseln. Der Wald hatte heute so was mystisches, total nebelig und dann noch Schneeflocken ...irgendwie schön auch wenns schon sehr matschig ist und es langsam ziemlich kalt wird! Man muss es ja schließlich auch ausnutzen bevor es wieder glatt wird und man die Wege nicht mehr hoch kommt !


----------



## taifun (12. Dezember 2009)

Wart ihr im gleiche Deister?
Quen und ich waren heute morgen  knapp 3h unterwegs,oben unten drüben und so...da haben wir nix von Schnee mitbekommen.
Nur Schlamm,zerfurchte Trails von schweren Gerät und ein Wildschwein ist uns begegnet


----------



## Quen (12. Dezember 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wart ihr im gleiche Deister?
> Quen und ich waren heute morgen  knapp 3h unterwegs,oben unten drüben und so...da haben wir nix von Schnee mitbekommen.
> Nur Schlamm,zerfurchte Trails von schweren Gerät und ein Wildschwein ist uns begegnet



Zwischenduch erschien es mir eher, als wenn wir nicht im Deister sind...


----------



## taifun (12. Dezember 2009)

Genau,es gab ne Menge neues zu sehen..

Steht heute in der neuen Bike zum Thema Chinaböller







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jennfa (12. Dezember 2009)

Das Wildschwein haben wir nicht getroffen , sind aber auch erst um halb 12 los .


----------



## gloshabigur (12. Dezember 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wart ihr im gleichen Deister? ...



Gibt es noch einen? 

Es hatte so gegen 9:00 Uhr angefangen zu schneien. Nicht wirklich stark; aber es blieb ein bisschen was liegen. Schöne Winterstimmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (12. Dezember 2009)

Ja wir sind alle böse, ich will hoffen das meine Lampe noch vor Weihnachten ankommt... 

Hätte ich das Geld über hätt ich mir auch ne Tesla gekauft.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Dezember 2009)

wer ist heute unterwegs? Ich fahre ab 10:30 BBW mit Hund und muss um 12:30 wieder zuhause sein


----------



## Phil81 (13. Dezember 2009)

Ganz schön Winterlich im Harz


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Dezember 2009)

Mit wem wartse denn da? Ist wenigstens alles gefroren oder ist es matschig?


----------



## Phil81 (13. Dezember 2009)

Habe heute mal ne Einsiedler Tour mit meinem alten Kumpel 301 gemacht 

Ist eigendlich fast alles gefrohren bzw unter einer dicken Schneeschicht. Hochfahren ist teilweise fast unmöglich da noch keine Loipen oder Spuren gelaufen sind. Aber Bikewandern macht eh am meisten Spass.


----------



## feldbirne (13. Dezember 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Habe heute mal ne Einsiedler Tour mit meinem alten Kumpel 301 gemacht
> 
> Ist eigendlich fast alles gefrohren bzw unter einer dicken Schneeschicht. Hochfahren ist teilweise fast unmöglich da noch keine Loipen oder Spuren gelaufen sind. Aber Bikewandern macht eh am meisten Spass.



hochfahren ging doch noch... runter war schlimm. das hohe laub mit dem schnee drauf, da konnte man nicht sehen was drunter is... bin heute mehr geflogen als gefahren...


----------



## Quen (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich war heute mal (traininings-) faul und habe mit *4 Eimern Wasser* mein Commencal vom Deister-Dreck der letzten Fahrten befreit... schön ist das nicht!


----------



## taifun (13. Dezember 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal (traininings-) faul und habe mit *4 Eimern Wasser* mein Commencal vom Deister-Dreck der letzten Fahrten befreit... schön ist das nicht!



Was,das es nun sauber ist oder das wieder weißt,was Du fährst
Meins habe gestern noch gewaschen,danach sah der Hof aus wie im Deister


----------



## Quen (13. Dezember 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Was,das es nun sauber ist oder das wieder weißt,was Du fährst
> Meins habe gestern noch gewaschen,danach sah der Hof aus wie im Deister


Schön ist vor allen Dingen nicht, dass es MI wieder so aussehen wird.

Aber was soll man sonntags sonst machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sync_ (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich habs endlich mal geschafft meinen Gabelschaft abzusägen, schieb das schon nen Jahr vor mir her. 
So lange könnte putzen nicht warten


----------



## roofrockrider (14. Dezember 2009)

*Wer möchte seine Fox Feder 550x2.8 gegen meine neue 450x2.8 tauschen?*
Ich bin einfach zu schwer bitte per PN melden


----------



## schappi (14. Dezember 2009)

Die sch,,, Foxfedern sind im Augenblick auch nirgends aufzutreiben!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Dezember 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ganz schön Winterlich im Harz


 
Ich hoffe, du hast davon was mitgebracht.
Dann hört die Matscherei im Deister auf


----------



## matzinski (14. Dezember 2009)

Bisher ist im Deister wenig Schnee angekommen. Am Sonntag war es richtig schlammig, überall knietiefe Soße in den Fahrspuren der Harvester. Stefan und ich sind in Winninghsn. gestartet und erstmal Teufelskammer und den unteren Teil vom Klotrail bis Waldrand. Das ging noch. Beim wieder rauf fahren konnten wir aber schon nicht mehr aufs kleine Ritzel schalten. Also erstmal Inst. und Dreck rauskratzen. Leider war das Zueg schon gefroren, also nicht so einfach. Danach sind wir den Fernsehturmtrail runter und wollten die Zahnfee fahren. Hier waren leider die Sägen am Werk, die Zahnfee war einmal. Also alternativ Day After. Die Anreise dorthin war leider völlig zerfurcht vom Holztransport mit knietiefem Schlamm. Als letztes hatten wir uns die Besichtigung des Grabwegs vorgenommen. Im mittleren Teil sind Grab und Barbie leider Geschichte, dafür aber oben und unten bisher verschont geblieben. 

Arsc*kalt war es außerdem. Das i-Tüpfelchen war, dass mir Stefan bestimmt 10-mal erzählt hat, wie warm seine Füße sind. Meine waren nass und KALT . 

Was uns nicht tötet, ... 

 was schreib' ich für'n Quatsch. Wir sind natürlich erst Fernsehturm, dann Teufelskammer gefahren.


----------



## blumully (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte eigentlich auch am Sonntag fahren, habe mir fast gedacht, dass es eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht werden würde. 
Aber nach Deinen Beschreibungen bin ich mir sicher, dass es für mich die richtige Entscheidung war, den Gang in die Fitnessbude mit anschließendem Saunagang zu wählen. 

Lieber Gott, lass den Boden gefrieren damit wieder gefahren werden kann !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feldbirne (14. Dezember 2009)

kennt jemand zufällig nen trick wie man sich überwindet steile abhänge zu fahren? ich merke immer öfter was ich für ne mimi bin. z.b. heisterburg wall. da ist ein stück wo eine lücke im wall ist. es geht vllt nur 2 meter oder so runter, aber wenn ich davor stehe ******** ich mir fast ein obwohl ich weiss das ich mich einfach nur rollen lassen muss...
ich fahre erst seit ca nem jahr... gibts da nen trick seinen schweinehund zu überwinden?


----------



## stefan64 (14. Dezember 2009)

feldbirne schrieb:


> kennt jemand zufällig nen trick wie man sich überwindet steile abhänge zu fahren? ich merke immer öfter was ich für ne mimi bin. z.b. heisterburg wall. da ist ein stück wo eine lücke im wall ist. es geht vllt nur 2 meter oder so runter, aber wenn ich davor stehe ******** ich mir fast ein obwohl ich weiss das ich mich einfach nur rollen lassen muss...
> ich fahre erst seit ca nem jahr... gibts da nen trick seinen schweinehund zu überwinden?



Arsch nach ganz hinten und durch.
Fang erstmal mit etwas leichteren Steilhängen an und taste dich langsam an die ganz steilen Dinger ran.
Hilfreich ist auch, wenn du nen etwas erfahrenen Biker vor dir hast, der dir zeigt, wie einfach es eigentlich ist.

So sprach der Schlauschnacker, der sich auch nicht alles traut.


----------



## stefan64 (14. Dezember 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Bisher ist im Deister wenig Schnee angekommen. Am Sonntag war es richtig schlammig, überall knietiefe Soße in den Fahrspuren der Harvester. Stefan und ich sind in Winninghsn. gestartet und erstmal Teufelskammer und den unteren Teil vom Klotrail bis Waldrand. Das ging noch. Beim wieder rauf fahren konnten wir aber schon nicht mehr aufs kleine Ritzel schalten. Also erstmal Inst. und Dreck rauskratzen. Leider war das Zueg schon gefroren, also nicht so einfach. Danach sind wir den Fernsehturmtrail runter und wollten die Zahnfee fahren. Hier waren leider die Sägen am Werk, die Zahnfee war einmal. Also alternativ Day After. Die Anreise dorthin war leider völlig zerfurcht vom Holztransport mit knietiefem Schlamm. Als letztes hatten wir uns die Besichtigung des Grabwegs vorgenommen. Im mittleren Teil sind Grab und Barbie leider Geschichte, dafür aber oben und unten bisher verschont geblieben.
> 
> Arsc*kalt war es außerdem. Das i-Tüpfelchen war, dass mir Stefan bestimmt 10-mal erzählt hat, wie warm seine Füße sind. Meine waren nass und KALT .
> 
> ...



Und ich hab noch nie soviel Bodenproben aus dem Deister mit nach Hause gebracht.
Normalerweise fällt der Dreck ja größtenteils wieder runter, aber gestern ist er direkt am Bike festgefroren.
Wenn alle tausend Mountainbiker jeden Sonntag soviel Dreck nach Hannover schleppen, dann liegt der Deisterkamm bald auf 0 m über NN.


Apropos 1000 Mountainbiker, war heute nicht der Runde Tisch?
Schappi und Taxi, erzählt doch mal.


----------



## feldbirne (14. Dezember 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Arsch nach ganz hinten und durch.
> Fang erstmal mit etwas leichteren Steilhängen an und taste dich langsam an die ganz steilen Dinger ran.
> Hilfreich ist auch, wenn du nen etwas erfahrenen Biker vor dir hast, der dir zeigt, wie einfach es eigentlich ist.
> 
> So sprach der Schlauschnacker, der sich auch nicht alles traut.



ja das versuch ich auch immer... nen erfahrenen biker dabei zu haben, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. wollte mich ja schon längst hier ma ner gruppe angeschlossen haben, aber die fahren immer nur bbw oder wk los... ich komme aus messenkamp und wenn ich erst rüberfahren muss bin ich ja schon ko wenn die erst los fahren... 

bei allem was ich mich jetzt getraut hab, endete es immer mit nem faceplant... leider kenne ich auch keine strecke die gut für anfänger ist... entweder zu kleine jumps oder so oder gleich die ganz grossen...


----------



## schappi (14. Dezember 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Apropos 1000 Mountainbiker, war heute nicht der Runde Tisch?
> Schappi und Taxi, erzählt doch mal.



Freitag beim ST.
Das würde den Rahmen hier sprengen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (14. Dezember 2009)

feldbirne schrieb:


> kennt jemand zufällig nen trick wie man sich überwindet steile abhänge zu fahren? ich merke immer öfter was ich für ne mimi bin. z.b. heisterburg wall. da ist ein stück wo eine lücke im wall ist. es geht vllt nur 2 meter oder so runter, aber wenn ich davor stehe ******** ich mir fast ein obwohl ich weiss das ich mich einfach nur rollen lassen muss...
> ich fahre erst seit ca nem jahr... gibts da nen trick seinen schweinehund zu überwinden?


Dann schnack ich auch mal schlau: Guck dahin, wo du hinwillst, und nicht dahin, wo du nicht hinwillst. Soll heissen, wenn du durch die Senke willst, schau dir beim Durchfahren nicht den tiefsten Punkt der Senke an, sondern fixiere eher den Ausgang aus der Situation. Dann kommst du da auch durch. Ist genau wie mit den Wurzeln: Wenn du Sie dir anschaust, während du drüber fährst, liegst du auf der Nase. Es ist besser den Trail ca. 3-5 m vor dir zu scannen, nicht den Bereich, den du gerade befährst.

Außerdem braucht man fürs erste Mal "Trauen" auch einen guten Tag. Der wird schon irgendwann kommen. Wenn man's dann einmal gemacht hat, geht's auch, wenn die Bedingungen nicht so gut sind. Und tröste dich: Auch die, die schon länger dabei sind, trauen sich nicht alles.


----------



## exto (14. Dezember 2009)

Komm halt mal mit in's Dropland. Da gibt's (fast) alle Kaliber und du kannst dich rantasten...


----------



## Scott865 (15. Dezember 2009)

@feldbirne

auf jeden fall erstmal klein anfangen und nicht drüber nachdenken,was du fahren willst.am besten ist es wenn du den hang mit nem Trail(vorweg)den kennst verbindest und dann kommt es quasi von allein.


----------



## bastis (15. Dezember 2009)

moin moin, also harz sieht ja sau geil aus, liegt oben echt schon so fett schnee? wow... weiss wer wie es im moment im harz ausssieht? ist es gefrohren oder ist es matschig? wir überlegen ob wir auch eine tour in den harz machen, fährt die bimmelbahn noch bis nach oben?


----------



## nst (15. Dezember 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> liegt oben echt schon so fett schnee?


nee, das Foto ist vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (15. Dezember 2009)

nst schrieb:


> nee, das Foto ist vom letzten Jahr.



schade, weis den wer wie es dort aussieht? also aktuell von der cam sieht es schon beschneit aus..


----------



## Phil81 (15. Dezember 2009)

Mach dir die Mühe und lies dir meine Beiden Beiträge durch dann weißt du wie es da aussieht. Das Bild ist vom Sonntag 10:15


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Dezember 2009)

feldbirne schrieb:


> kennt jemand zufällig nen trick wie man sich überwindet steile abhänge zu fahren? ich merke immer öfter was ich für ne mimi bin. z.b. heisterburg wall. da ist ein stück wo eine lücke im wall ist. es geht vllt nur 2 meter oder so runter, aber wenn ich davor stehe ******** ich mir fast ein obwohl ich weiss das ich mich einfach nur rollen lassen muss...
> ich fahre erst seit ca nem jahr... gibts da nen trick seinen schweinehund zu überwinden?


Das Stück ist schon nicht ohne. Popo nach hinten, Bremse vorn auf!!



stefan64 schrieb:


> Arsch nach ganz hinten und durch.
> Fang erstmal mit etwas leichteren Steilhängen an und taste dich langsam an die ganz steilen Dinger ran.
> Hilfreich ist auch, wenn du nen etwas erfahrenen Biker vor dir hast, der dir zeigt, wie einfach es eigentlich ist.
> 
> So sprach der Schlauschnacker, der sich auch nicht alles traut.


 
Jaja, der sich nicht alles traut. Ich sag nur "Männertest" mit ´nem Hardtail 

Dropland ist auch mein Tip. Da haben wir 2007 alle angefangen. Es gibt/gab 5 Linien, wo du dich Stück für Stück steigern kannst.



schappi schrieb:


> Freitag beim ST.
> Das würde den Rahmen hier sprengen.
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
Uups vergessen, mal sehen ob ich das hinkriege.


----------



## feldbirne (15. Dezember 2009)

das klingt doch schon mal ermunternd.. danke für die tips. dropland werd ich auf jedenfall mal versuchen, wenn ich es denn ma finde..
ansonsten werd ich mich gern ma einer gruppe hier anschliessen, allerdings erst im nächsten jahr. jetzt braucht mein bike erst ma ne wartung. vorallem die bremsen...


----------



## matzinski (15. Dezember 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Jaja, der sich nicht alles traut. Ich sag nur "Männertest" mit ´nem Hardtail


... so entstehen Legenden, Märchen und Sagen


----------



## bastis (15. Dezember 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Mach dir die Mühe und lies dir meine Beiden Beiträge durch dann weißt du wie es da aussieht. Das Bild ist vom Sonntag 10:15



Na es war ja eine frage, gelesen habe ich schon ich hatte nur auf der aussage von der antwort auf meiner frage geantwortet, oder gefragt... freundlichkeit ueber alles wa


----------



## exto (15. Dezember 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... so entstehen Legenden, Märchen und Sagen



 Stimmt

Die Stelle ist eigentlich eher geeignet, den Östrogenspiegel während des Prämenstruellen Syndroms zu testen. Ansonsten eigentlich gaaaanz easy

EDIT sagt übrigens, dass die restlichen Teile für mein Schweinchen die Woche noch kommen. Dann würd ichgern mal am Sonntag gucken, was mit'm Hardtail so alles geht. Stefan, dein Inselbomber auch fertig? Wer hat sonst Lust?


----------



## Surtre (15. Dezember 2009)

Nochmal zum Thema Schnee:
So sah es am Sonntag Richtung Laube aus:



Der Barbie war aufgrund der offiziellen Stöckchenleger größtenteils nur noch mit viel Fantasie zu erahnen. (Abgesägte Stämme gaaanz zufällig in regelmäßigen Abständen fein säuberlich in Haufen zu drei bis vier Stämmen quer auf den Trail gestapelt, dazwischen knietiefe Reifenspuren)
Anscheinend werden die Stöckchen knapp, denn jetzt versperren auch Stahlträger die Trails:


----------



## Torben. (15. Dezember 2009)

feldbirne schrieb:


> das klingt doch schon mal ermunternd.. danke für die tips. dropland werd ich auf jedenfall mal versuchen, wenn ich es denn ma finde..
> ansonsten werd ich mich gern ma einer gruppe hier anschliessen, allerdings erst im nächsten jahr. jetzt braucht mein bike erst ma ne wartung. vorallem die bremsen...



Guck doch mal aner der bmx vorbei da hast du kleine bis mitelgroße sprünge zurzeit entsteht ein etwas größerer 



Surtre schrieb:


> Anscheinend werden die Stöckchen knapp, denn jetzt versperren auch Stahlträger die Trails:



auf welchen trail ist das denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (15. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> Die Stelle ist eigentlich eher geeignet, den Östrogenspiegel während des Prämenstruellen Syndroms zu testen. Ansonsten eigentlich gaaaanz easy
> 
> EDIT sagt übrigens, dass die restlichen Teile für mein Schweinchen die Woche noch kommen. Dann würd ichgern mal am Sonntag gucken, was mit'm Hardtail so alles geht. Stefan, dein Inselbomber auch fertig? Wer hat sonst Lust?


ich, Sonntag paßt. Übrigens, der Vorteil eines Hardtails ist, dass sich keine Hinterbauschrauben lösen können.


----------



## matzinski (15. Dezember 2009)

Torben. schrieb:


> auf welchen trail ist das denn ?


Grab.


----------



## Basche (15. Dezember 2009)

Was war denn nun bei diesem runden Tisch los? Gibt es da eine Tendenz??


----------



## stefan64 (15. Dezember 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Jaja, der sich nicht alles traut. Ich sag nur "Männertest" mit ´nem Hardtail





matzinski schrieb:


> ... so entstehen Legenden, Märchen und Sagen



Muss ich Matze leider zustimmen.
Männertest steht bei mir immer noch auf der ToDo-Liste.



exto schrieb:


> Stefan, dein Inselbomber auch fertig?



Das Stahlross ist ab morgen fahrbereit.

Hat zwar noch nicht die endgültige Konfiguration, aber fürs Erste wirds gehen.

Also ich bin Sonntag dabei.


----------



## Frolewe (15. Dezember 2009)

Gibt's Ort / Zeit für Sonntag, wo man jemanden trifft? Wollte um die Mittagszeit in den Deister...


----------



## Scott865 (15. Dezember 2009)

Also bei der Frühschicht bin ich auch wieder dabei.Von wo startet ihr BB oder fahrt ihr mit dem Zug in Deister?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (16. Dezember 2009)

Der aktuellen Trailsituation zu Folge währe Westdeister (also BBW) sicher nicht schlecht, oder? Die Herren Frühaufsteher sind immer dermaßen früh, dass die Anreise mit dem Zug für mich Lichtpflicht auf der Fahrt zum Bahnhof heißen würde. Werd wohl lieber mit'm Auto kommen. Auch weil die Zugbegleiter immer Schnappatmung bekommen, wenn man nach der Sclammschlacht ihr Gefährt entert.

Also Vorschlag: 10:00h BBW?

Übrigens, liebe deisterfreun.de-Duisburg 2009-Racer:

Maren, Wibke und ich kommen grad aus'm TAK. Sehr geile Kleinkunstlocation, Chrunchy X-Mas von der Hebebühne, Vino, Essen und Stimmung waren 1a.

Die Mädels haben mir aufgetragen, euch noch mal gaaanz herzlich für den gelungenen Abend zu danken!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Dezember 2009)

aus der calenberger zeitung :

interessant ist , das die tourer "nur" die wanderwege nutzen, und die freerider keine rücksicht auf die natur nehmen


----------



## Madeba (16. Dezember 2009)

Surtre schrieb:


>


Hat da einer Schutt abgeladen ? Sooo tief sind die Stahl-Schrottpreise doch noch garnicht gefallen...
Oder sind die Dinger dafür gedacht, die Rampen ein wenig stabiler auszuführen ?
Oder wird da jetzt eine Steilwand gebaut ?

Liegt das Ding in Fahrtrichtung vor oder hinter der Böschung ? (also, ich meine in der "üblichen" Fahrtrichtung )

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Madeba (16. Dezember 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> interessant ist , das die tourer "nur" die wanderwege nutzen, und die freerider keine rücksicht auf die natur nehmen


muß ich mir jetzt auch ein "spezielles Bike" kaufen, wenn ich die Trails fahren will ?  Oder geht das auch mit meinem Tourenrennfreeridestadtdownhiller ?


----------



## Phil81 (16. Dezember 2009)

nur wenn du ein sogenannter freerider sein willst  alle anderen dürfen fahren wie sie wollen. Man gut das ich keiner bin.

Ach ist die Welt der Medien herlich einfach.


----------



## chris2305 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ja. Musst du


----------



## Surtre (16. Dezember 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> Liegt das Ding in Fahrtrichtung vor oder hinter der Böschung ? (also, ich meine in der "üblichen" Fahrtrichtung )


Dahinter, man fährt also bergab darauf zu. 
Das Teil ist von oben aber einigermaßen gut zu erkennen.


----------



## Jennfa (16. Dezember 2009)

Naja das Schubladendenken zeigt nur mal wieder wie wenig sich manche Schreiberlinge mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen...schwarz/weiß Denken halt. So langsam sollte man doch mal mitbekommen haben dass sehr viele verschiedene Fahrer die Wege Abseits nutzen. Die Konflikte finden doch entweder zwischen Forstwegrasern und Fußgängern statt oder zwischen Trailnutzern und Förstern etc. Ich dachte dieses Vorurteil der Umweltzerstörung könnte man spätestens angesichts der momentanen Totalverwüstung im Deister durch Maschinen endlich mal fallen lassen. Wer weiß wo er den Spruch aufgegriffen hat ("...und dabei wenig Rücksicht auf die Natur nehmen."). Naja bin mal gespannt wo das im Januar alles hinführt, langsam muss was passieren!!!

Achja, der Deister ist oben schön weiß und der Boden genial hart! Das Wochenende kann kommen. Ich muss nur noch einen Weg finden meine Füße warm zu halten, das klappt noch nicht so gut.


----------



## herkulars (16. Dezember 2009)

> Ich muss nur noch einen Weg finden meine Füße warm zu halten



Bergauf nen höheren Gang fahren, dann wird Dir wärmer 

Spaß beiseite, dicke Skisocken und Wanderstiefel sollen ganz gut gehen. Ich habe dahingehend allerdings auch noch keine Erfahrung machen können. Vielleicht kommt das ja am Sonntag.


----------



## Phil81 (16. Dezember 2009)

Kann ich nur Empfelen!

Wanderstiefel und Sealskins und das Frieren hat ein Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (16. Dezember 2009)

Das mit dem höheren Gang bringt leider nix, der Rest meines Körpers dampft bergauf nämlich so schon ! Es sind tatsächlich nur die Zehen die immer kälter werden bis sie irgendwann schmerzen. Komischerweise kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern letztes Jahr dieses Problem gehabt zu haben. Keine Ahnung was ich da für Socken an hatte! Hab mir schon zwei paar Socken angezogen. War wahrscheinlich nicht gerade toll weil die Füße dann gegen das Leder drücken. 
Besser wären wahrscheinlich ein paar gescheite Socken. Wanderschuhe sind mir momentan leider zu teuer , irgendwann besorg ich mir aber auch noch welche. Muss so ein Frauending sein, Moritz hatte in den 5/10 Schuhen total die warmen Füße. Die Sealskinz klingen ja mal richtig gut, sind aber total teuer . Ich meine ich hatte irgendwo noch Skisocken, ich geh mal suchen...ansonsten muss ich mir wirklich mal ein paar gescheite kaufen (nach Weihnachten ). Danke für die Tipps .


----------



## Tilman (16. Dezember 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> aus der calenberger zeitung :
> 
> interessant ist , das die tourer "nur" die wanderwege nutzen, und die freerider keine rücksicht auf die natur nehmen


 
Ich hatte während der Sitzung nicht das Gefühl, daß im Laufe der Diskussion sich ein Schubladendenken entwickelt hätte, das bestimmte Interessentengruppen auf bestimmte Wege hätte verbannen wollen. Und wenn eine Situation "schwieriger" ist, muß das umsomehr eine Herausforderung sein, eine Lösung zu finden. Aber in der Zeitung ist bekanntermaßen der Platz knapp und die Info wird entsprechend zu Lasten der Details zusammengeschnürt.


----------



## exto (16. Dezember 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> ...ansonsten muss ich mir wirklich mal ein paar gescheite kaufen (nach Weihnachten ). Danke für die Tipps .



Socken aus *Merino*wolle  Das Zeug ist der Hammer!!! Nicht ganz billig, wärmt aber auch noch effektiv, wenns feucht ist. Beim Kurbeln entsteht Körperwärme und dadurch Schweiß. Auch wenn's nicht viel ist (da braucht's keine klassischen Schweißmauken), sorgt das auf Dauer für kalte Füße. Merino stellt das zuverlässig ab. 

Die Dinger gibt's im Outdoor-Laden, online z.B. bei Globetrotter...

Übrigens: Das zweite Brit-Pop-Schätzchen ist heute angekommen, die restlichen Teile fürs erste auch. Ab jetzt gibt's Stahlgewitter im Deister...


----------



## firefighter76 (16. Dezember 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur Empfelen!
> 
> Wanderstiefel und Sealskins und das Frieren hat ein Ende



kann ich mich nur anschliesen habe letztes jahr für die trecking stiefel nen 100er bezahlt ansonsten BW wintersocken aus wolle auch sehr warm


----------



## Tracer (17. Dezember 2009)

hallo deister biker!
vor +/-6 jahre war ich das letzte mal in dem deister.
bis dahin war ich nur 2 mal da und ich erinnere mich nur an sehr geile trails w.z.b. dem grenzweg (heiss er so?)!
nach so lange zeit möchte ich gern wieder dem deister unter die stollen nehmen! 
leider habe ich 0 ortskenntnisse.
hat jemand lust hat am samstag dem 26 oder sonntag 27.12 mich und noch ein paar andere verrückte biker aus hamburg die schöne trails deister zu zeigen?
das gelände darf sowohl bergauf so wie gergab anspruchvoll sein, nur keine north shore trails oder monster sprünge!
ok, dann bis bald!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Evel Knievel (17. Dezember 2009)

Sonntag den 27. hab ich wahrscheinlich Zeit, kanns aber noch nicht versprechen.

@ Feldbirne
Beim runterfahren von Steilhängen muß man beachten das man mit dem Arsch erst nach unten geht und wenn das nicht mehr reicht weiter nach hinten!
Die meisten haben den Arsch zuuu weit hinten, dadurch sind die Arme zu sehr durchgestreckt und du kannst nicht mehr lenken oder noch schlimmer, du kommst nicht mehr richtig an die Bremse. Bei sehr steilen Abfahrten muß man nämlich auch vorne bremsen, nur eben dosiert!
Ich kann dir das aber gern mal zeigen wenn wir uns mal im Deister treffen. Kostet am Anfang manchmal etwas Überwindung, aber manchmal wundert man sich wie einfach es dann doch war!

Grüße!


----------



## stefan64 (17. Dezember 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> ich, Sonntag paßt.



Bei mir paßt Sonntag auch.
Mein neuer Hobel ist startklar und Sonntags hab ich eh ne Dauergenehmigung.

Wie stellst du dir das denn mit der Anreise vor.
Bahnfahren ist ja wohl das vernünftigste.
Fragt sich nur, welchen Zug wir nehmen.

Mach mal nen Vorschlag.


----------



## matzinski (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin für die frühe Variante. S-Bahnfahren mit 9:00 Ankunft vor Ort. Dann fahren wir schon einmal Rakete und können Exto (und andere Nachzügler) um 10:00 am BBW auflesen (hätten wir zusammen schon 8 WP's . Zurück würde ich auch am Liebsten mit der S-Bahn fahren. Über die Felder ist immer so a....kalt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Dezember 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Muss ich Matze leider zustimmen.
> Männertest steht bei mir immer noch auf der ToDo-Liste.
> Das Stahlross ist ab morgen fahrbereit.
> 
> ...


Ihr habt mich also veräppelt 
 Und ich dachte Ihr habt mich lieb 

Ich bin dann extra auch mit meinem HT dahion, was meint Ihr warum ich so lange nicht geschrieben habe?
Mit zwei Gipsarmen....



stefan64 schrieb:


> Bei mir paßt Sonntag auch.
> Mein neuer Hobel ist startklar und Sonntags hab ich eh ne Dauergenehmigung.
> 
> Wie stellst du dir das denn mit der Anreise vor.
> ...


 
Ha - da schubs ich den M...test runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (18. Dezember 2009)

@Stefan oder Matzinski

Von wo aus fahrt ihr los bzw. wo steigt ihr aus.


----------



## matzinski (18. Dezember 2009)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @Stefan oder Matzinski
> 
> Von wo aus fahrt ihr los bzw. wo steigt ihr aus.


Einsteigen Empelde 8:40 letzter Wagen. Aussteigen schaumermal, denke mal Barsinghausen.


----------



## exto (18. Dezember 2009)

Ihr Lieben, wie sieht's denn bei euch mit der Schneehöhe aus?

Hier koffert's gad ordentlich und das soll biss einschl. Sonntag auch mit eher steigender Tendenz so weiter gehen.

Ich sag mal, wenn *richtig* Schnee liegt, bleib ich lieber hier in OWL und drehe ne Runde um's Haus. Hab nämlich nicht sooo richtig Lust 120 km über verschneite Autobahnen mit schreckensstarren Sommerreifenbenutzern zu fahren um dann den Deister raufzuschieben .


----------



## matzinski (18. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ihr Lieben, wie sieht's denn bei euch mit der Schneehöhe aus?
> 
> Hier koffert's gad ordentlich und das soll biss einschl. Sonntag auch mit eher steigender Tendenz so weiter gehen.
> 
> Ich sag mal, wenn *richtig* Schnee liegt, bleib ich lieber hier in OWL und drehe ne Runde um's Haus. Hab nämlich nicht sooo richtig Lust 120 km über verschneite Autobahnen mit schreckensstarren Sommerreifenbenutzern zu fahren um dann den Deister raufzuschieben .


Hier schneit es auch ordentlich. Warten wir mal bis morgen abend ab.


----------



## Jennfa (18. Dezember 2009)

Hier liegt schon richtig schön Schnee und es schneit noch ordentlich. Sonntag solls ja auch nochmal schneien. Sonntag wird definitiv ein richtig schöner Snowride . Aber ich habs ja auch nicht weit, einfach aus der Haustür ein paar Meter dann ab in den Wald. Das Gute beim schieben wäre aber auch, dass meine Füße warm bleiben . 
Die Snowboardsocken von Falke verhindern anscheinend Schweißfüße, aber der Schuh wird vorn so kalt, dass das immernoch durch geht . Ich werde mal Andys Tipp befolgen und mal warme Einlagen besorgen. Das mit den Wanderschuhen bzw. Arbeitsschuhen werde ich nochmal überdenken. Ich hab ein bisschen angst, dass die nicht so dollen Grip auf meinen Pedalen haben wie die 5/10 und wer weiß ob ich da nicht immernoch kalte Füße habe . Wenn nix anderes hilft werde ich das wohl in erwägung ziehen müssen, mal schauen. Ich werde erstmal die günstigeren Alternativen durchgehen (sockenmäßig). Boah das nervt mich richtig !

 Grüße
Jenna


----------



## schappi (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich mache am Samstag eine kleien Wanderung hoch zum Annaturm um die Schneelage zu erkunden. Werde dann am Samstag abend hier posten wie es aussieht und ob es sich Sonntag lohnt. Ich hoffe auf guites Wetter und viele Fussgänger, die die "*Fahrwege*" schön planieren und festtreten auf denen wir dann Sonntag bergauffahren. Dann können wir auf "*tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen*" nett bergab fahren ohne die Fussgänger auf den "*Fahrwegen*" zu belästigen

Hier noch einmal für alle stillen Mitleser der Auszug aus dem Niedersächsischen Waldgesetz:
*Betreten der freien Landschaft
§ 23
Recht zum Betreten
(1) Jeder Mensch darf die freie Landschaft (§ 2 Abs. 1) betreten und sich dort erholen.
(2) Nicht betreten werden dürfen
1. Waldkulturen, Walddickungen, Waldbaumschulen sowie Flächen, auf denen Holz eingeschlagen wird,
2. Äcker in der Zeit vom Beginn ihrer Bestellung bis zum Ende der Ernte und
3. Wiesen während der Aufwuchszeit und Weiden während der Aufwuchs- oder Weidezeit.
(3) Betreten im Sinne dieses Gesetzes ist das Begehen, das Fahren in den Fällen des § 25 Abs. 1 und das
Reiten.
§ 24
Begehen
Das Begehen schließt das Skilaufen, das nicht durch Motorkraft oder Zugtiere bewirkte Schlittenfahren
und das Benutzen von Krankenfahrstühlen ohne Motorkraft ein.
§ 25
Fahren
(1) 1Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf
tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. 2Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit
Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten
Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege,
Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§ 37).(2) 1Außerhalb von Fahrwegen ist das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen sowie mit von Zugtieren gezogenen
Fuhrwerken oder Schlitten nicht gestattet. 2Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von
zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können. 3Das Fahren mit den
in Satz 1 genannten Fahrzeugen auf Fahrwegen wird durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (18. Dezember 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich mache am Samstag eine kleien Wanderung hoch zum Annaturm um die Schneelage zu erkunden. Werde dann am samstag abend hier posten wie es aussieht und ob es sicht Sonntag lohnt.



Dann treffen wir uns ja werde mit quen schon mal morgen per Bike die Lage erkunden


----------



## Madeba (18. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Hab nämlich nicht sooo richtig Lust 120 km über verschneite Autobahnen mit schreckensstarren Sommerreifenbenutzern zu fahren ...



bleibt doch noch die Bahn. Über *dreckverkrustet-im-Abteil-hocken* musst Du Dir ja bei dem Wetter keine Gedanken machen.

Ich schon eher: ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich den Dreckpanzer vom letzten WE vom Bike bekomme, ohne den Hof mit einer Eisfläche zu verschönern. Und so, wie das Bike jetzt aussieht, bezeichne sogar ich es als "unfahrbar"  (es ist also *wirklich *schlimm !) , von den abgefahrenen Sommerschluffen mal abgesehen.

btw: hat von Euch schon mal jemand sein Bike in der Badewanne gesäubert ? Gab's da großen Ärger mit den Mitbewohnern ?



exto schrieb:


> ...um dann den Deister raufzuschieben .


tststs...


----------



## matzinski (18. Dezember 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> btw: hat von Euch schon mal jemand sein Bike in der Badewanne gesäubert ? Gab's da großen Ärger mit den Mitbewohnern ?


Mit einem ganz bestimmten Mitbewohner bekomme ich dann ganz bestimmt Ärger, wenn ich das machen würde. Rate mal mit welchem.


----------



## blumully (18. Dezember 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> btw: hat von Euch schon mal jemand sein Bike in der Badewanne gesäubert ? Gab's da großen Ärger mit den Mitbewohnern ?
> 
> 
> tststs...





Das kommt auf Deine Mitbewohner(in) an. Also ich habe das schon mal gemacht - und danach wird es dann im Wohnzimmer abgetupft und gewartet. Allerdings kennt meine Frau das auch nicht anders. Bei uns waren die Räder meistens sowieso im Haus. 
Wie groß ist denn Deine Dusche? Wenn die breit genug ist, würde ich das Bike eher senkrecht in die Dusche stellen.


----------



## _Sync_ (18. Dezember 2009)

> Ich werde erstmal die günstigeren Alternativen durchgehen (sockenmäßig). Boah das nervt mich richtig



Ich würde dich da mal in die Richtung von Icebreaker lenken, sehr geiles Zeug! 
Ich hab lange Unterhosen aus dem 200er Material von denen, in den Alpen hab ich sie zwar nicht gebraucht aber warmhalten tut der Kram auf jedenfall!

Socken haben die auch, schau einfach mal bei Bluesky vorbei, da solltest du aufjedenfall was finden was dir gefällt!


PS: Sonderlich günstig ist's aber auch nicht...


----------



## feldbirne (18. Dezember 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> bleibt doch noch die Bahn. Über *dreckverkrustet-im-Abteil-hocken* musst Du Dir ja bei dem Wetter keine Gedanken machen.
> 
> Ich schon eher: ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich den Dreckpanzer vom letzten WE vom Bike bekomme, ohne den Hof mit einer Eisfläche zu verschönern. Und so, wie das Bike jetzt aussieht, bezeichne sogar ich es als "unfahrbar"  (es ist also *wirklich *schlimm !) , von den abgefahrenen Sommerschluffen mal abgesehen.
> 
> ...



kannste nicht unterwegs in einer autowaschanlage vorbei fahren? vorsichtig geht das auch mit nem hochdruckreiniger...


----------



## Madeba (18. Dezember 2009)

feldbirne schrieb:


> ...hochdruckreiniger...)


 NIEMALS !


----------



## gloshabigur (18. Dezember 2009)

kurzer Status heute 10:30: viel Schnee und -10 Grad


----------



## taifun (19. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem meinem Trainingspartner es heute morgen zu kalt war,bin ich allein los.
Bei -17 Grad,Warm gefüttert mit 3 paar Socken in  Diadora Polar Winterschuhen,3 Trickots und warmen Handschuhen.
Das Fahren war easy,leichter Pulverschnee,also keine wirkliches einsinken in tiefere Löcher.Das einzige wo man aufpassen muß,sind die zugefroreren Pfützen unter dem Schnee,welche manchmal nicht erkennbar sind.Dann wird es sehr rutschig.
Ansonsten gut bergauf fahren möglich,schnell bergab ging nicht,da mir die Bremse eingefroren war!!! Das kenne auch noch nicht! 
Schaltwerk ging dann auch zeitweise nicht,aber das ist nicht so tragisch gewesen.Singelspeeder halt dann.

Allen morgen viel Spaß

PS.war lustig gestern







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## feldbirne (19. Dezember 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Nachdem meinem Trainingspartner es heute morgen zu kalt war,bin ich allein los.
> Bei -17 Grad,Warm gefüttert mit 3 paar Socken in  Diadora Polar Winterschuhen,3 Trickots und warmen Handschuhen.
> Das Fahren war easy,leichter Pulverschnee,also keine wirkliches einsinken in tiefere Löcher.Das einzige wo man aufpassen muß,sind die zugefroreren Pfützen unter dem Schnee,welche manchmal nicht erkennbar sind.Dann wird es sehr rutschig.
> Ansonsten gut bergauf fahren möglich,schnell bergab ging nicht,da mir die Bremse eingefroren war!!! Das kenne auch noch nicht!
> ...



respekt, bei diesen temperaturen zu fahren!...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (19. Dezember 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Nachdem meinem Trainingspartner es heute morgen zu kalt war,bin ich allein los.


ich konnte auch keinen zweiten Dummen finden  und war alleine im Süntel unterwegs: hier sind ALLE Wege fahrbar ! 

Fast alle Hauptwege waren gespurt, aber auch sonst ließ es sich im ca 10cm hohen weichen Pulver gut fahren. Etwas schlechter war es auf den Haupteinfallwegen zum Süntelturm, wo die Wanderer ihre Spuren hinterlassen haben. Auf Trails habe ich heute verzichtet, die knapp zwei Stunden bei -16°C haben mir auch so gereicht.

Außer meinen Füßen ist auch nichts eingefroren, aber auch nur weil ich nicht schneller als 15km/h gefahren bin. Berghoch wars ok, bergrunter viel zu kalt. Für morgen müsste es also ein paar Grad wärmer werden, dann würde ich wohl wieder fahren. hoerman, Chris ?

irgendwann lerne ich es auch nochmal, hier große Bilder anzuzeigen


----------



## chris2305 (19. Dezember 2009)

Denke ja wenn aber nicht Deister.Die Anreise dauert dann zu lange und mit dem -auto zum Biken kommt nicht in die Tüte.

Sage wenn noch Bescheid, mal hören was die anderen beiden sagen.


----------



## schappi (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann nach meinem Scoutíng zum Annaturm die Berichte von Taifun und Madeba nur bestätigen!
Hauptwege durch Wanderer gutb verdichtet, Trails Jungfräulichn mit dünner Pulverschneeauflage. Die Schneehöhe auf den Trails ist nioedriger als im Flachland, da die Hälfte des Schnees in den Baumkronen hängen geblieben ist.
Morgen 10:00 Uhr BBW! Zieht euch warm an!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (19. Dezember 2009)

Hier ziehen grad die dicken Wolken auf und die ersten Flocken kommen runter.

Ich bleibe morgen definitiv hier und drehe ne Runde um Vlotho. Auch n Paar nette kleine Flowtrails da. Außerdem schnell wieder zu Hause, wenn's richtig kalt wird.

Bin heute morgen um halb fünf bei minus 18° nach nem kleinen Umtrunk mit Kollegen von ner Kneipe zum Büro marschiert, um mich da auf die Isomatte zu hauen, da is mir schon heftig das Blech weggeflogen vor Kälte...


----------



## schappi (19. Dezember 2009)

Merkwürdig,
hier ist sternenklarer Himmel und vor Sonntag 13:00 Uhr sind keine Niederschläge vorhergesagt.http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html


----------



## roofrockrider (19. Dezember 2009)

Das wichtigste sind, wie ich heute bei der Tour festgestellt habe,  dicke Handschuhe und warme Schuhe.
Auf der Hinfahrt waren die Füße kalt und ab Annaturm ist die kälte von den Füßen in die Finger gewandert als dann warme Füße und kalte Pfoten obwohl ich dicke IXS Goretex Motorradhandschuhe an hatte.
Oberteil hat ein Funktionshemd und 2 Windstopperjacken übereinander gereicht.

*suche einen Pitch Rahmen in Größe M technisch in Ordnung und eine Fox Feder 550x2.8 
biete Fox Feder 450x2.8 und Vivid Feder 500x2.75 beide neu.*

bitte per PN


----------



## njoerd (19. Dezember 2009)

wie waren heut auch im deister ...
kalt aber nett 

einmal beim stollen hochschieben



 




und dann am fernmeldeturm vorm trail


----------



## tom de la zett (19. Dezember 2009)

njoerd schrieb:


> wie waren heut auch im deister ...
> kalt aber nett
> 
> einmal beim stollen hochschieben
> ...



Sieht nett aus, aber... Trinkflasche am Rahmen  Wo gibt es denn die Akku-Tausieder dafür?

PS: Viele Grüße von La Palma


----------



## feldbirne (19. Dezember 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus, aber... Trinkflasche am Rahmen  Wo gibt es denn die Akku-Tausieder dafür?
> 
> PS: Viele Grüße von La Palma




hochprozentiger gefriert nicht so schnell^^...XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (19. Dezember 2009)

Bin raus für morgen


----------



## gloshabigur (19. Dezember 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> irgendwann lerne ich es auch nochmal, hier große Bilder anzuzeigen



ganz einfach:
Bilder ins eigene Fotoalbum auf mtb-news.de hochladen. Zu jedem Bild wird ein Link angezeigt, mit dem das Bild in einen Beitrag eingebunden werden kann. Den Rest macht dann die Forumssoftware.


----------



## njoerd (19. Dezember 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus, aber... Trinkflasche am Rahmen  Wo gibt es denn die Akku-Tausieder dafür?
> 
> PS: Viele Grüße von La Palma




ja das ist die von meinem bruder 
er ist in apelern gestartet mit sehr heißem tee  die flasche war fast wabbelich weich 
dann in feggendorf wo er mich aufgegabelt hat war es noch lau warm 
dann am fernmeldeturm war die öffnung nicht mehr benutzbar und bei bike infection war dann alles gefroren und er hats vor die heitung gestellt 






gloshabigur schrieb:


> ganz einfach:
> Bilder ins eigene Fotoalbum auf mtb-news.de hochladen. Zu jedem Bild wird ein Link angezeigt, mit dem das Bild in einen Beitrag eingebunden werden kann. Den Rest macht dann das Forum.



oder bei einem bildhoster (zb imageshack.us) hochladen und dann den link für foren kopieren und in deinen beitraqg kopieren


----------



## exto (19. Dezember 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Merkwürdig,
> hier ist sternenklarer Himmel und vor Sonntag 13:00 Uhr sind keine Niederschläge vorhergesagt.http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html



Es hat sich von Südwesten her zugezogen. Im Moment kommt nix mehr runter und es gibt Wolkenlücken. Dein Kachelmann sagt, es geht bei uns morgen um sieben los...


----------



## fjolnir (19. Dezember 2009)

njoerd schrieb:


> ja das ist die von meinem bruder
> er ist in apelern gestartet mit sehr heißem tee  die flasche war fast wabbelich weich
> dann in feggendorf wo er mich aufgegabelt hat war es noch lau warm
> dann am fernmeldeturm war die öffnung nicht mehr benutzbar und bei bike infection war dann alles gefroren und er hats vor die heitung gestellt



jaja es war schon geil . erst war es heißer tee, dann wurde es eistee


----------



## 1Tintin (19. Dezember 2009)

Tach,
biken is mir zu Kalt, wollte morgen mit den Kidz rodeln.
Kann man schon irgendwo im Deister gut rodeln? Bantorfer Höhe??

Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (19. Dezember 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Tach,
> biken is mir zu Kalt, wollte morgen mit den Kidz rodeln.
> Kann man schon irgendwo im Deister gut rodeln? Bantorfer Höhe??
> 
> Tintin




also ich habe überall schlittenspuren gesehen, und auch leute die gerodelt sind, und schnee ist auch genug da. eigentlich brauchst dir nur einen kleinen berg suchen 

wir waren jetzt nicht am nienstädter parkplatz aber den berg da runter kann man bestimmt auch fahren, also als ich klein war kann ich mich nocih daran erinnern das ich da mal mit meinen eltern war.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. Dezember 2009)

Wir sind früher zum Rodeln immer von Springe aus die Jägerallee bis zu dem Parkplatz unterhalb der Laube hochgefahren. Das ist der höchste Punkt im deister, den du mit dem Auto erreichen darfst. Von der Laube zum Parkplatz kann man prima den hauptweg runterrodeln. (trails abseits der Fahrwege darf ja nicht mit dem Schlitten, sondern nur mit dem Fahrrad oder zu Fuß benutzen    . )


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Dezember 2009)

das kannst du dort aber z. zt noch vergessen. 
ich war dort gestern mit tanja und mirka. 
es schauen noch zuviele steine raus, die rodeln unmöglich machen


----------



## blumully (20. Dezember 2009)

Also mir ist das ehrlich gesagt zu kalt um zu biken. Ein paar Grad weniger unter Null und ich komme mit aber für diese Temperaturen habe ich auch nicht die richtigen Klamotten zum Anziehen.
Mir reicht es, mit den Hunden zweimal am Tag für eine Stunde rauszugehen.


----------



## Scott865 (20. Dezember 2009)

@ Stefan
Mich hats auf ner Eisfläche zerlegt.Deswegen wirds heut nix.


----------



## Quen (20. Dezember 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Also mir ist das ehrlich gesagt zu kalt um zu biken. Ein paar Grad weniger unter Null und ich komme mit aber für diese Temperaturen habe ich auch nicht die richtigen Klamotten zum Anziehen.
> Mir reicht es, mit den Hunden zweimal am Tag für eine Stunde rauszugehen.




Für mich ist _diese_ Kälte auch nichts. Aber Respekt an diejenigen, die bei der Kälte (und dem entstehenden Fahrtwind) trotzdem aufs Rad steigen. 

Mir haben die 2 Std. bei 96 gestern schon genügt...


----------



## gloshabigur (20. Dezember 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> .. Mir haben die 2 Std. bei 96 gestern schon genügt...



... und das bestimmt nicht nur wegen der Kälte


----------



## Quen (20. Dezember 2009)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> ... und das bestimmt nicht nur wegen der Kälte


Ja, der Spielverlauf hat die Stimmung nicht unbedingt erhalten... guter Start in die Winterpause.

Aber: Fußball ist nicht alles...


----------



## Hitzi (20. Dezember 2009)

zuerst wurde ich wegen meiner Skihose im Stadion belächelt aber spätestens zur Halbzeit wurde ich beneidet 
Uns ist doch glatt der Schaum im Bier festgefroren 

Der Spielverlauf ist mal fürn Ar......


----------



## schappi (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,
muss mich für mein Fehlen heute morgen entschuldigen. Da sich gestern Abend niemand gemeldet hatte habe ich befürchtet heute Morgen alleine zu sein, nachdem mich dann noch heute Morgen um 3:30 Uhr meine Tochter aus dem Bett geschmissen hatte da sie bei -15° auf dem Weetzener Bahnhof gestrandet war da die S-Bahn verspätete war, der Nachtbus (hier offizielle Beschwerde an Regiobus. Pebbles ihr seid ein Saftladen 30 Leute bei -15° morgens um halb Vier auf einem Bahnhof hängen zu lassen). Ich habe dann neben meiner Tochter noch 3 weitere Leute eingeladen und vor dem Erfrieren gerettet.
Naja, heute Morgen habe ich dann verschlafen und dann mit meinet Familie gemütlich gefrühstückt, war AUCH SEHR NETT. Wie war es denn heute?
Wer war alles da?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (20. Dezember 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Naja, heute Morgen habe ich dann verschlafen und dann mit meinet Familie gemütlich gefrühstückt, war AUCH SEHR NETT.


Vermutlich sogar NETTer 

Ich werde mich wohl morgen mal zu einer kleinen Schneetour in den Benther Berg trauen - soll ja etwas milder werden.


----------



## matzinski (20. Dezember 2009)

So, für die Daheimgebliebenen ein Bild der aktuellen Lage am Einstieg zur Rakete:





Wer heute nicht unterwegs war, hat echt was verpaßt. Wir sind zweimal den Raketentrail runter und die Bedingungen waren der Traum. Bester Pulverschnee mit Supergrip. Die Temperatur war mit 5 Lagen (U-Hemd, kurzes Racetrickot, langes Wintertrickot, Fleecetroyer und gefütterte Winterstopperjacke) angenehm, so dass man nicht geschwitzt hat.  Gute Handschuhe und Neoprenfrömse über die Schuhe waren heute allerdings ein Muss. Zum Schluß wurde es mit Gegenwind auf dem Weg von Empelde nach Wettbergen allerdings nochmal richtig schattig. 

Hier noch ein Fotto von Stefans neuem Trailschweinchen


----------



## Jennfa (20. Dezember 2009)

Nicht schlecht Männers ! Matze auch noch ohne Handschuhe auf dem Bild ! Mir hats schon gereicht als ich mir die ausziehen musste um meinen Schnürsenkel neu zu binden! Der Wind hatte es ja echt in sich, aber ich war in voller Snowboardmontur unterwegs (naja ohne Board ), also schön warm eingepackt für nen Spaziergang. 





Anfang der Woche gibts dann nen snowride wenn es nicht mehr ganz so eisig ist .

Grüße Jenna


----------



## schappi (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich wäre für Montag später Nachmittag!
Mehr dazu in der IG


----------



## taifun (20. Dezember 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Aber Respekt an diejenigen, die bei der Kälte (und dem entstehenden Fahrtwind) trotzdem aufs Rad steigen.
> (



Danke 
War heute Morgen auch für leichte Tour unterwegs,alle die nicht fuhren,haben doch irgendwie etwas vom Winterspaß Snowbiken verpaßt


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab heute festgestellt, dass man fürs Biken bei diesen Temperaturen kein Vermögen für Ausrüstung ausgeben muss.
Schuhe: Engelbert Strauss
Troyer: Engelbert Strauss
Unterhemd: Engelbert Strauss
Jacke: Engelbert Strauss
Hose: Engelbert Strauss
Ich hab noch nicht mal viel geschwitzt  und sogar bei dem fiesen Wind war mir noch ziemlich warm.


----------



## exto (20. Dezember 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Fotto von Stefans neuem Trailschweinchen



Stefan, erzähl mal wie's war...

Ganz schön tief vornerum,die Britpopper mit dem 120er Steuerrohr, oder. An die Sitzposition muss ich mich erst noch gewöhnen. Bergab isses geil. Viel Druck auf'm Vorderrad. Beim "Meter machen" is kurz/tief aber etwas ungewohnt...


----------



## taifun (20. Dezember 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich hab heute festgestellt, dass man fürs Biken bei diesen Temperaturen kein Vermögen für Ausrüstung ausgeben muss.
> Schuhe: Engelbert Strauss
> Troyer: Engelbert Strauss
> Unterhemd: Engelbert Strauss
> ...



Hast mit denen Sponsorvertrag? 
So dick brauchst dich aber gar nicht einpacken.Mehr bewegen dann  wird immer warm


----------



## Fh4n (20. Dezember 2009)

Bzgl. unseres Deister-Förster-MTBler Problems sollten wir uns evtl. mal an die DIMB wenden? Ich wäre gerne dazu bereit eine Präsentationsmappe zu erstellen. Hattet ihr schon zu ihnen Kontakt aufgenommen?

Deister heute bei knappen -15°C:
http://philippgerken.de/2009/12/20/schneegestober-2/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. Dezember 2009)

Wie siehts mit dem Sponsoring aus? Fährst du mittlerweile ein Torque bzw. Liteville 901?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (20. Dezember 2009)

alter wars geil heute. schon lange nicht mehr so viel spaß gehabt im deister.


----------



## stefan64 (20. Dezember 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Stefan, erzähl mal wie's war...
> 
> Ganz schön tief vornerum,die Britpopper mit dem 120er Steuerrohr, oder. An die Sitzposition muss ich mich erst noch gewöhnen. Bergab isses geil. Viel Druck auf'm Vorderrad. Beim "Meter machen" is kurz/tief aber etwas ungewohnt...



Ich kann so richtig noch garnix zum Trailverhalten sagen, weil meine neue Pike nach nur 3 Betriebsstunden den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Sieht so aus, als wenn genau das hier passiert ist:



velocifer schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> da zur Zeit keine Woche vergeht, in der nicht irgendjemand Federwegs- oder Lockoutprobleme mit seiner ROCK SHOX Gabel hat, haben Sharky und ich uns dazu entschloßen ein kleines "know how" und Selbsthilfeprogram anzufertigen.
> Der größte Teil des Textes kommt von Sharky (vielen Dank an dieser Stelle) der kleinere Teil sowie die Grafiken von mir. Viel Spaß beim Lesen, Verstehen und Reparieren eurer Gabeln.
> ...




Genauso hat sich meine Pike angefühlt.
Federweg war maximal 4 cm.
Hab die Gabel schon ausgebaut und schick sie morgen zum Service.

Bergauf fährt sich das neue Stahlross recht gut, auch wenn man zu faul ist, den Federweg auf 95 mm zu reduzieren.

Im Flachen find ich die aufrechte Sitzposition auch recht gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Bergab konnte man das Potential des Bikes trotz "Starrgabel" schon erahnen.

Hoffe die Gabel ist schnell wieder da, damit der Spaß beginnen kann.


----------



## tom de la zett (21. Dezember 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> So, für die Daheimgebliebenen ein Bild der aktuellen Lage am Einstieg zur Rakete:



Hey Stefan,
schicke Handschuhe hat du da an.  Hab ich zu viel versprochen? Oder waren sie dir immer noch zu warm? Kann demnächst wieder welche importieren.


----------



## Fh4n (21. Dezember 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit dem Sponsoring aus? Fährst du mittlerweile ein Torque bzw. Liteville 901?



Nee, ich werde erstmal weiterhin für Canfield Brothers fahren.


----------



## blumully (21. Dezember 2009)

Fährt jemand von Euch die nächsten Tage tagsüber oder auch vormittags?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (21. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben heute noch nen Snowride dazwischen geschoben. Bergauf gehts wenns schon plattgefahren ist, im "tieferen" Schnee hoch fahren ist aber sowas von grausam. Da vermisse ich das leichte LV richtig (liegt ja wieder geschlachtet hier rum ). Aber die geilen Fahrten auf der Rakete im Schnee lassen einen den antrengenden Anstieg schnell vergessen. Einfach genial ! 

Ich bin ab morgen Nachmittag in NRW bei meiner Familie. Am Wochenende bin ich mit Hund wieder zurück und muss dann am Sonntag unbedingt wieder fahren! Bis dahin wünsche ich allen ein schönes Fest mit ihren Familien und tolle Biketeile unterm Baum .

Grüße Jenna


----------



## njoerd (21. Dezember 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von Euch die nächsten Tage tagsüber oder auch vormittags?




Hey, also mein Bruder und ich haben ab Mittwoch Schulferien und sind ab dann den ganzen Tag einsatzfähig, wir sind mehr die Freerider und fahren keine Touren, also wenn du Bock hast das wir zusammen fahren, dann meld dich doch 

beste Grüße


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich war heute spontan im Wald.
Muddy Mary "wühlt" sich auch durch Schnee, aber irgendwie ist das nicht meine Wetter 

Am Annaturm habe ich zwei Studentinnen getroffen, jetzt befragt die Uni die Waldnutzer.

An der Laube kam ich mit einer zweiten Gruppe Studenten ins Gespräch, da kam ein PKW von der Jägeralle hoch.

Herr N. von den Landesforsten. Er brachte neues Co2 in den Wald, damit die Bäume was zum binden haben
Wir hatten den Eindruck, dass er
 A: Nicht glücklich  schaute => Radler und Studies mit Fragebogen in seinem Wald
B: Auf dem verschneiten Weg nicht mal Ansatzweise in angemessenem Tempo bergauf an uns vorbeifuhr! (hätte er gebremst, wäre er aber auch nicht wieder losgekommen)

Wie wars im Süntel?


----------



## chris2305 (21. Dezember 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wie wars im Süntel?



Schöne 2 Stunden im Schneetreiben mit 23,22 km und 695 hm (bitte Sören)

Danke Jungs


----------



## schappi (21. Dezember 2009)

Süntel war geil, aber stellenweise bergauf auch recht anstrengend mit den 3 Bergziegen
Im Süntel lieg auch mehr schnee als im Deister. Der Rodeltip!


----------



## Hitzi (21. Dezember 2009)

Habe heute spontan ein Runde um den Kronsberg gedreht 

Bis zum Doppel Platten war noch alles O.K. 





Danke an den Kollegen aus dem Hedwigsweg 

Dein Bike muss runter von der Straße 

zu Hause habe ich erst einmal den X9 Trigger zerlegt um einen einen neuen Schaltzug zu montieren.

Seitdem kriege ich ihn nicht mehr zusammen  

Morgen ein neuer Versuch


----------



## chris2305 (22. Dezember 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Süntel war geil, aber stellenweise bergauf auch recht anstrengend mit den 3 Bergziegen
> Im Süntel lieg auch mehr schnee als im Deister. Der Rodeltip!



Das waren doch drei Rehe die wir gesehen haben


----------



## 4mate (22. Dezember 2009)

@Hitzi:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=230884

http://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=47538&highlight=shifter

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130339

http://www.sicklines.com/tech/howto/sram-x9-shifter-rebuild/


----------



## stefan64 (22. Dezember 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Hey Stefan,
> schicke Handschuhe hat du da an.  Hab ich zu viel versprochen? Oder waren sie dir immer noch zu warm? Kann demnächst wieder welche importieren.



Hi Tobias,
die Handschuhe sind zwar recht warm, aber nach ner langen Trailabfahrt bei -9 Grad hatte ich trotzdem kalte Finger.

Wenn du wieder am Polarkreis verweilst, kannst du ja mal schauen, ob es da noch wärmere Handschuhe gibt.


----------



## Madeba (22. Dezember 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Schöne 2 Stunden im Schneetreiben mit 23,22 km und 695 hm


Mann, war ich gestern platt (bin es eigentlich immer noch ).

Auf dem Rückweg bin ich noch in eine ca. 400m lange und 40cm hohe Schneewehe geraten. Wenn ich nicht schon überkreuz geschaut hätte, wäre mir bestimmt nicht erst 50m vor dem Ende aufgefallen, das der Acker nebendran komplett Schneefrei und locker fahrbar war. 

Auf den letzten km nach Hause (natürlich Gegenwind) bin ich dann nur noch im Standgas gefahren, ich war total blau (aber nicht gefroren). Meine Nachmittagstour hätte ich doch besser ausgelassen.

So hatte ich gestern insgesamt 51km/950hm bei 4:30h Fahrzeit. Heute Nacht um halb vier hat mein Körper sich dann zurückgeholt, was er brauchte: Kühlschrank geplündert. 

Danke nochmal für das Care-Paket, Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (22. Dezember 2009)

Moin
@hitzi..........Schön, das du wieder am Radeln bist und das gröbste überstanden hast  Falls du am 29. lust hast auf ne kleine Jahresabschlusstour im Deister mit Glühweinchen und co, dann melde dich bei mir!
@all.......Klasse Bilder hier vom Winterbiken und wie ihr dem Wetter trotzt Da kann man neidisch werden ,bin selber momentan noch(wieder) mit ordentlicher Rüsselseuche für Ausfahrten lahmgelegt hoffentlich bleibt noch nen bischen Schnee übrig


----------



## Hitzi (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann eben nur auf den Wegen bleiben.
Trails sind noch etwas problematisch bzw. scheue ich noch etwas.
Nach dem Rat(d)schlag vom Arzt soll ich die Schulter mind. für 6 Monate nicht überbelasten.

Aber ne lockere Runde um den Kronsberg ist sicher drin............ 

@ 4mate: Thanxs für die links....... habe allerdings noch keine richtige zeit gefunden..... wird wohl eine Nachtschicht werden 

@Foxi: Hört sich doch gut an...... mal abwarten was unser Nachwuchs macht


----------



## schappi (22. Dezember 2009)

Vom Schnee in die WÃ¤rme.
am 13.2.2010 findet wieder Biken im Bergwerk statt.
Da mÃ¼ssen wir uns langsam zu melden.
Wer hat Lust 2010 mitzumachen?
*Anmeldung zur Rad Tour zum Mittepunkt der Erde geht es hier lang:
http://www.sc-impuls.de/biketour.htm*Am 13. Februar 2010 veranstalten wir zum 8. Mal eine Bikertour im BrÃ¼gman-Schacht in Sondershausen. In einer Tiefe von 680 Meter bis 750 Meter wird eine Strecke, Rundkurs von 10,5 km, die stark profiliert ist, angeboten. Diese kann nach LeistungsvermÃ¶gen bis 13:00 Uhr befahren werden. Hierbei werden wir alle SehenswÃ¼rdigkeiten die das Erlebnisbergwerk zu bieten hat anfahren. Aber auch fÃ¼r den Besucher bislang verborgene Tiefen werden wir ergrÃ¼nden. Auch wenn ein GroÃteil der Strecke beleuchtet ist, so ist fÃ¼r die finsteren Strecken eine verstÃ¤rkte Beleuchtung am Rad erforderlich. 

Die Teilnahme ist limitiert. Meldeschluss ist der 31.01.2010. 

Veranstalter: sc imÂ·puls erfurt e.V. 
Termin: 13. Februar 2010 
Meldeanschrift: sc im.puls erfurt e.V.
SchÃ¼tzenstr. 4
99096 Erfurt
Tel. 0361/ 7443655
Fax. 0361/ 7443654
e-mail: [email protected]

Teilnahme: Die Tour findet im SondershÃ¤user âBrÃ¼gman-Schachtâ in einer Tiefe von 680 bis 750 Meter statt. Gefahren wird auf einem Rundkurs mit einer LÃ¤nge von 10,5 km und einer HÃ¶hendifferenz von 350 Meter. Die Radtour bietet jedem Teilnehmer die MÃ¶glichkeit entsprechend dem persÃ¶nlichen LeistungsvermÃ¶gen das Tempo zu wÃ¤hlen.


----------



## Scott-y (22. Dezember 2009)

So schön wars letztes Jahr


 

 

 
Aber auch so





[/url] 

 




 Ich bin wieder dabei


----------



## matzinski (22. Dezember 2009)

ich mach auch mit. Der Link für die Anmeldung scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren. Ich probiers morgen nochmal.

Jetzt geht's doch, bin angemeldet.


----------



## Ladys-MTB (22. Dezember 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Jetzt geht's doch, bin angemeldet.



konnte man sehen, wieviele bereits angemeldet sind??

Ich möchte noch wissen wo man übernachten kann!


----------



## firefighter76 (22. Dezember 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> So schön wars letztes Jahr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn du nicht radfahren kannst  duck und weg


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Dezember 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> konnte man sehen, wieviele bereits angemeldet sind??
> 
> Ich möchte noch wissen wo man übernachten kann!



Direkt gegenüber ist ein "Hotel" das war aber durch und durch billich!
Ich bin diesmal nicht dabei, empfehle _*sehr *_warme Klamotten für oben .
Eine Stunde bei -7°C im Wind stehen fühlte sich in kurzen Hosen doof an.

Falls jemand noch Licht braucht -> PN


----------



## Quen (23. Dezember 2009)

Bei meiner heutigen Schnee- und Eistour durch die umliegenden Wälder (exkl. Deister) habe ich eine interessante Brückenkonstruktion entdeckt, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.

Die Brücke erfordert sicher im Trockenen schon ausreichend Konzentration, so dass ich im vereisten Zustand verweigert habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Dezember 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Die Brücke erfordert sicher im Trockenen schon ausreichend Konzentration, so dass ich im vereisten Zustand verweigert habe...



feigling


----------



## chris2305 (23. Dezember 2009)

Nachwuchs.

Man war ich artig dieses Jahr!

Euch allen frohe Weihnachten schon mal!!


----------



## taifun (23. Dezember 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Bei meiner heutigen Schnee- und Eistour durch die umliegenden Wälder (exkl. Deister) habe ich eine interessante Brückenkonstruktion entdeckt, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.
> 
> Die Brücke erfordert sicher im Trockenen schon ausreichend Konzentration, so dass ich im vereisten Zustand verweigert habe...



Du Weichei Ich kenne die und fuhr da immer rüber!!!


----------



## schappi (23. Dezember 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Nachwuchs.
> 
> Man war ich artig dieses Jahr!
> 
> Euch allen frohe Weihnachten schon mal!!



Schööön!
Sind das 170mm Kurbeln?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (23. Dezember 2009)

Quen schrieb:


>


Mit der richtigen Bereifung gibt's da kein Problem 





Ich sach nur: Duro 3.0 oder Nokian Gazza...


----------



## Quen (23. Dezember 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Du Weichei Ich kenne die und fuhr da immer rüber!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (23. Dezember 2009)

Quen schrieb:


>



 Dachte Du bist heute weg?


----------



## schappi (23. Dezember 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Du Weichei Ich kenne die und fuhr da immer rüber!!!



Ja, Opa Alex!



Vereist, Nachts und mit verbundenen Augen!


----------



## herkulars (23. Dezember 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Nachwuchs.



 Top! Jetzt sind's schon zwei im Deister.


----------



## chris2305 (23. Dezember 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Schööön!
> Sind das 170mm Kurbeln?
> Gruß
> Schappi



müssten 175 sein.
FSA Afterburner


----------



## feldbirne (23. Dezember 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Nachwuchs.
> 
> Man war ich artig dieses Jahr!
> 
> Euch allen frohe Weihnachten schon mal!!



ach, gib doch zu... der trecker is für dich^^...XD


----------



## exto (23. Dezember 2009)

schönes Teil, Chris 

Ich hab mir auch heute schon den Weihnachtsmann gemacht: Vor 10 Minuten ist mein On One - Frosch fertig geworden. 

Fotos gibt's zu Weihnachten...


----------



## Quen (23. Dezember 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja, Opa Alex!
> 
> 
> 
> Vereist, Nachts und mit verbundenen Augen!


... und auf dem Vorderrad ... 

@Alex: sind heute Nachmittag gefahren! Deswegen konnte ich heute Vormittag auch noch Punkte sammeln.


----------



## taifun (23. Dezember 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja, Opa Alex!
> 
> 
> 
> Vereist, Nachts und mit verbundenen Augen!



Ich glaube,das ist eher dein alter


----------



## tom de la zett (23. Dezember 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Tobias,
> die Handschuhe sind zwar recht warm, aber nach ner langen Trailabfahrt bei -9 Grad hatte ich trotzdem kalte Finger.
> 
> Wenn du wieder am Polarkreis verweilst, kannst du ja mal schauen, ob es da noch wärmere Handschuhe gibt.



yupp mach ich, wobei das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis wohl nicht mehr zu unterbieten ist 
FROHE WEIHNACHTEN


----------



## taifun (24. Dezember 2009)

*WÜNSCHE ALLEN FROHE WEIHNACHTEN​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (24. Dezember 2009)

So, erst mal ein erstes Foto vom Frosch:





Leider nur 'n Handypic. Die neue Kamera liegt noch bei Saturn 

Ich bin nach der ersten Probefahrt absolut begeistert! Ich fahre jetzt seit 20 Jahren Mountain-Bike und hatte noch NIE ein Rad, dass auf Anhieb wie angegossen gepasst hat. Bis heute...


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. Dezember 2009)

die Sattelüberhöung ist ja mal nicht schlecht, ne Menge Druck auf's Vorderrad, was ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen 

ist schon was für das Wochenende geplant? und wie siehts überhaupt aus im Wald? Falls dort Eisplatten lauern, könnten wir doch mal ne  GA1 Kanalrunde starten.


----------



## fjolnir (25. Dezember 2009)

auf den stink normalen waldwegen ist z.T. so viel eis, dass man gar nicht mehr absteigen kann bevor man wegrutscht, aber sonst ist nur die pkw spur verreist (westdeister).


----------



## exto (25. Dezember 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> die Sattelüberhöung ist ja mal nicht schlecht, ne Menge Druck auf's Vorderrad, was ?



Das ist für meine Verhältnisse noch moderat. Hab halt nen komischen Körper und schlechte Angewohnheiten...



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ist schon was für das Wochenende geplant? und wie siehts überhaupt aus im Wald? Falls dort Eisplatten lauern, könnten wir doch mal ne  GA1 Kanalrunde starten.



Vergiss es  Hab ich gestern probiert. Wo nicht alles komplett weggetaut ist, hast du auch am Kanal spiegelblanke Eisreliefs, an denen du, wenn du grad aufgetitscht bist, prima die Anatomie der gefrorenen Hundepfotenabdrücke, Wintersiefelsohlen und Trekkingradreifen studieren kannst, sie sich da letzte Woche getümmelt haben. Mit n bisschen Glück ist das alles morgen verschwunden...

Ach so: Von mir auch fröhliche Weihnachten an alle!!!


----------



## matzinski (25. Dezember 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten euch allen
> 
> ist schon was für das Wochenende geplant? und wie siehts überhaupt aus im Wald? Falls dort Eisplatten lauern, könnten wir doch mal ne  GA1 Kanalrunde starten.



Fröhliche Weihnachten

Ich würd' wohl morgen früh im Deister ein kleines Ründchen drehen wollen. Es wird bestimmt noch ziemlich eisig zum Hochfahren sein, aber die Trails runter müssten doch eigentlich gehen. Eine Kanalrunde erscheint mir wegen überfrierendem Regen / Glatteis zu gefährlich. Man kann auf den Wegen im Flachland kaum richtig zu Fuss gehen. 10:00 BBW ?


----------



## exto (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich war auch grad unterwegs. Flachlandrunden sind tatsächlich noch n Eiertanz. Ansonsten: GEIL!!! Endlich wieder *mein* Wetter


----------



## Madeba (25. Dezember 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich würd' wohl morgen früh im Deister ein kleines Ründchen drehen wollen. Es wird bestimmt noch ziemlich eisig zum Hochfahren sein, aber die Trails runter müssten doch eigentlich gehen.


dann mach doch mal bitte Meldung über den Wasserstand auf den Trails im Westen. Du schaffst doch bestimmt, alle abzufahren ? 

Ich wollte nächste Woche eine ausgedehnte Trailtour rd. um den Nordmannsturm fahren...

Gestern vormittag war im Süntel ab 200müNN alles noch ordentlich fahrbar. Sulzig, aber nicht nass. In Fahrspuren teilweise fest, aber nur ganz wenig Eis


----------



## njoerd (25. Dezember 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> dann mach doch mal bitte Meldung über den Wasserstand auf den Trails im Westen.



sind gestern heisterburg gefahren und das hat ziemlich bock gemacht, sind wir auf der waldautobahn aber mehr gerutscht als gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Dezember 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> 10:00 BBW ?



soo frühhh??? morgens soll es noch regnen und gegen Mittag isses trocken. Wie wärs mit Start um 11.00? dann kann ich noch in Ruhe Reifen umziehen


----------



## matzinski (25. Dezember 2009)

sorry, ich bin morgen früh leider doch nicht am Start. Sonntag ist ebenfalls ein Alternativprogramm geplant. Für mich geht's erst Mo oder Di wieder innen Wald. Ich hab' noch Urlaub.

@madeba:Trailtour um den Nordmannsturn klingt gut. Vieleicht schließ ich mich an. Wann willst du los?


----------



## Phil81 (26. Dezember 2009)

Moin! Also von Touren am Kanal rate ich ohne Spikes noch dringend ab. Am Stichkanal hat es heute morgen teilweise 2 cm Eis auf dem Wegen gehabt.


----------



## Madeba (26. Dezember 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> @madeba:Trailtour um den Nordmannsturn klingt gut. Vieleicht schließ ich mich an. Wann willst du los?



Mo, Di oder Mi, je nach Wetterlage. Start gegen 10 Uhr am Paß.


----------



## Hitzi (26. Dezember 2009)

Frohes rest fest :d


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Dezember 2009)

Fahrradfahren macht im Moment nicht so richtig viel Spaß  Die Forstwege sind so vereist, daß man sich nur am Rand hochhangeln kann, Die Trails sind durch die Verdichtung des Schnees auf der Linie auch vereist. Auf dem unteren Teil des RT siehts deshalb so aus: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das helle auf dem Bild ist blitzeblankes Eis. Da kann man teilweise nur im Laufradstyle abfahren.   Ich schlage deshalb vor die Snowrides in den Süntel zu verlegen, damit unsere Trails schneller wieder abtauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (26. Dezember 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich schlage deshalb vor die _*Snowrides in den Süntel* _zu verlegen, damit unsere Trails schneller wieder abtauen.


     




Ihr traut Euch ja doch nicht raus aus dem Deister... 

aber wenn Ihr mal jemanden braucht, der Euch den Weg zeigt... 


...
Tante Edit war heute noch im Süntel unterwegs: Snowrides kannste vergessen ! Oben auf dem Plateau geht es zwar leidlich, aber raufkommen ist nicht ohne ! Und runter erstmal 
Wer Spikes hat, sollte die Gelegenheit nutzen...


----------



## Jennfa (27. Dezember 2009)

Soooo, wieder da und unsere Funzeln sind auch angekommen !!! Jetzt wollte ich unbedingt wieder fahren nach dem ganzen Essen und Glühwein, habe aber leider beim Spaziergang mit dem Hund im Wald auch feststellen müssen, dass sehr viele Wege noch vereist sind . Mal schauen, wir werden morgen wohl versuchen ne Runde zu fahren. Naja der Hund ist vom Deister so begeistert, dass ich sonst halt ein paar Tage ausgedehnte Spaziergänge mache . Dann bin ich mal gezwungen auch andere Muskelgruppen zu benutzen .

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Janemann (27. Dezember 2009)

War heute auch unterwegs im Deister, schlitternde Fußgänger gabs ne Menge. Bergauf war teilweise garnicht möglich, überall Eis -hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht...nur das Eis muss wech...


----------



## njoerd (27. Dezember 2009)

Janemann schrieb:


> War heute auch unterwegs im Deister, schlitternde Fußgänger gabs ne Menge. Bergauf war teilweise garnicht möglich, überall Eis -hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht...nur das Eis muss wech...




 ja, auf dem bike ist man aber auch nicht schlecht gerutscht oben auf dem kammweg, waldrand war dafür abe rganz frei


----------



## taifun (27. Dezember 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> beim Spaziergang mit dem Hund im Wald auch feststellen müssen, dass sehr viele Wege noch vereist sind . Mal schauen, wir werden morgen wohl versuchen ne Runde zu fahren. Naja der Hund ist vom Deister so begeistert, dass ich sonst halt ein paar Tage ausgedehnte Spaziergänge mache .
> 
> Grüße Jenna



Seit wann habt ihr einen Hund?? Was ?


----------



## Jennfa (27. Dezember 2009)

Leider nur ein paar Tage, dann will ihn meine Mutter wieder zurück . Ist der Familienhund den ich leider nicht mitnehmen konnte im Studium...zu wenig Platz und ne leichte Hundeallergie . Wir hatten damals auch zwei Hunde und sie zu trennen wäre gar nicht gegangen! Sehr schade, vor allem weil sie relativ gut auf mich hört und ne ganz liebe verspielte ist.


----------



## taifun (27. Dezember 2009)

Kann das gut verstehen.. Meiner ist ja auch so !


----------



## matzinski (27. Dezember 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Soooo, wieder da und unsere Funzeln sind auch angekommen !!! Jetzt wollte ich unbedingt wieder fahren nach dem ganzen Essen und Glühwein, habe aber leider beim Spaziergang mit dem Hund im Wald auch feststellen müssen, dass sehr viele Wege noch vereist sind . Mal schauen, wir werden morgen wohl versuchen ne Runde zu fahren. Naja der Hund ist vom Deister so begeistert, dass ich sonst halt ein paar Tage ausgedehnte Spaziergänge mache . Dann bin ich mal gezwungen auch andere Muskelgruppen zu benutzen .
> 
> Grüße Jenna


Wenn ihr fahrt, wann wollt' ihr starten ? Morgens, nachmittags, NR ?


----------



## Jennfa (28. Dezember 2009)

Vormittags war geplant da Moritz danach wieder weg muss...ich guck mal morgen früh nochmal hier rein, dann kann ich genaueres sagen.


----------



## Jennfa (28. Dezember 2009)

Buhuuu, mein Arm schmerzt immernoch. Ich hab mir über Weihnachten wieder mal irgendeine Sehne entzündet, keine Ahnung wie!? Im Wald liegt aber eh immernoch viel Eis...Biken wird vertagt. Ich gehe nachher erstmal joggen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (28. Dezember 2009)

Spontan-NR heut' abend? siehe IG


----------



## Skyjet (28. Dezember 2009)

Moin....würd ich ja gerne, habe aber nicht die geeignete Funzel.
Wie sieht´s morgen vormittag aus? Wetter soll ganz gut werden!


----------



## matzinski (28. Dezember 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> Mo, Di oder Mi, je nach Wetterlage. Start gegen 10 Uhr am Paß.





Skyjet schrieb:


> Moin....würd ich ja gerne, habe aber nicht die geeignete Funzel.
> Wie sieht´s morgen vormittag aus? Wetter soll ganz gut werden!



Morgen früh würde mir passen. Start 9:10 BBW oder 10:00 am Paß, je nachdem wer mitwill.  Spontan-NR fällt wohl leider aus


----------



## Madeba (28. Dezember 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen früh würde mir passen. Start 9:10 BBW oder 10:00 am Paß, je nachdem wer mitwill.


wie ist denn die Lage auf den Trails im Westen ? War heute nachmittag jemand unterwegs ?


----------



## Skyjet (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin gestern mal den Weg vom Waldkater hoch zum Pass gelaufen. Der Weg hoch ist immer noch extrem vereist. Die Trails gehen eigentlich...nur an wenigen Passagen ist noch Eis anzufinden.


----------



## Skyjet (28. Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht´s aus mit 10:00 Uhr BBW???


----------



## Skyjet (28. Dezember 2009)

09:00 ist doch etwas frühhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Madeba (28. Dezember 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen früh würde mir passen. Start 9:10 BBW oder 10:00 am Paß, je nachdem wer mitwill.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es im Deister nicht besser aussieht als im Süntel, und aus dem komme ich gerade:

auf allen Wegen (die ich heute gesehen habe) von rechts nach links blankes Eis. Ich bin für morgen raus, das macht keinen Spaß mehr. Die Trails sind frei, aber man kommt nicht hin. 

Der Weserradweg ist frei, dann drehe ich eben dort morgen die Kurbeln 

Wie sieht's eigentlich in den kleinen Bergen aus ?


----------



## matzinski (28. Dezember 2009)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s aus mit 10:00 Uhr BBW???


ok, dann 10:15 BBW. Die S-Bahn kommt erst 10:07 in Basche an. Vieleicht fahr ich auch über BB und GB, schaumermal. Dann kommt aber auch die selbe Zeit raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (28. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich nicht verpenne bin ich auch am BBW. Ich suche mir noch ne Bahn raus.


----------



## Skyjet (28. Dezember 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht verpenne bin ich auch am BBW. Ich suche mir noch ne Bahn raus.



1015 BBW geht klar. Kommen zu zweit. Gute Nacht


----------



## Scott-y (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich war seit September nicht mehr im Deister.... hoffentlich weiß ich noch wie es geht


----------



## Scott-y (29. Dezember 2009)

So alle wieder da und keine Verluste. Regeneration  und Rakete  sind fahrbar nur das hinkommen ist teilweise sehr EISIG.  Der Kammweg um den Fernsehturm,  Kreuzbuche und Abzweig Teufelsbrücke ist spiegelglatt, die armen Fußgänger!  Heute haben sich auch zwei genau vor unserer Nase auf den ,,Allerwertesten" gelegt. Nichts passiert und einer von uns hat auch noch beim aufstehen geholfen.
 Ich war mit Spikes unterwegs, Ist nicht immer notwendig aber lässt in einigen Fällen den Puls weiter unten. Lustig ist das man zwar überall fahren kann, aber wehe man steigt mal ab


----------



## matzinski (29. Dezember 2009)

Kurze Lagebeschreibung: Man kommt fast überall fahrend hoch. Rechts und links der Forstwege ist eigentlich überwiegend ein ca. 10 cm breiter, fahrbarer Streifen entweder abgetaut oder verharscht. Regenerationstrail ist praktisch eisfrei. Rakete ist soweit eisfrei, dass man es gut laufen lassen kann. Wenn man die Anlieger gut ausnutzt und auf den vereisten Stellen nicht lenkt oder bremst, kommt man gut runter . Nein, im Ernst, beide Trails sind gut und mit Spaß fahrbar. Gestürzt bin ich auch nicht .

...leider suppt aus meiner Gabel jetzt das Öl raus.  Vereiste Standrohre vertragen die Dichtungen anscheinend nicht.


----------



## schappi (29. Dezember 2009)

Geh zu Leo. ATB kann Service für Fox Gabeln machen. Die haben die Ersatzteile da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (29. Dezember 2009)

P.S.  Der Stöckchenleger treibt sein Unwesen auf dem unteren Teil des Regenerationstrail das letzte steile Stück existiert praktisch nicht mehr.


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Dezember 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> P.S.  Der Stöckchenleger treibt sein Unwesen auf dem unteren Teil des Regenerationstrail das letzte steile Stück existiert praktisch nicht mehr.



und... habt ihr aufgeräumt, oder alles liegen gelassen und seid einfach weitergefahren ?


----------



## Jennfa (29. Dezember 2009)

Naja es soll jetzt ja eh erstmal tagelang schneien, dann hat sich das mit dem Eis auch erledigt !


----------



## matzinski (29. Dezember 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Geh zu Leo. ATB kann Service für Fox Gabeln machen. Die haben die Ersatzteile da


Ich gehe doch mal davon aus, dass das ein Garantiefall ist. Die Forke werde ich wohl zu Canyon einschicken müssen.



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und... habt ihr aufgeräumt, oder alles liegen gelassen und seid einfach weitergefahren ?


Natürlich liegenlassen. Bunnyhop und dröber. Der Stöckchenleger hat sich doch so viel Mühe gegeben.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Dezember 2009)

Matze, schick die Gabel lieber gleich zu Toxoholics. Wenn das über Canyon läuft, dauert das ewig. Ich spreche da leider aus Erfahrung.
Die Stöckchen auf dem Regenerationstrail (wenn das die von neulich sind) sind gut zum Rüberhüpfen. Die können da ruhig liegen bleiben


----------



## Barbie SHG (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab meine Fox-Gabel auch gleich zu Toxoholics geschickt.
Vorher per Mail angefragt und dann mit Bikerechnung hingeschickt.
Hat keine Woche gedauert


----------



## bastis (29. Dezember 2009)

hat wer plan, sigma kalmit??? habe heute aufm trail meine halterung dafür verloren, schei** dinger bringen gar nix und helm halterung ist genauso schmal weil man schon auf der strasse angst haben muss das die lampe aus der halterung fällt hat wer eine idee?


----------



## Moritzdh (29. Dezember 2009)

hallo zusammen, wollte mal eben ne vermisstenanzeige aufgeben! ich war vor kp 2-4 wochen bei euch im deister zum DH fahren und habe oben aufm parkplatz geparkt (von springe aus hoch) und seit dem ich dort war find ich meinen leat brace net wieder. jertzt hab ich die vemutung nachdem ich alle orte durchkämmt habe das ich den da vll vergessen/verloren hab als ich mich aufn rückweg mitm auto gemacht habe. vielleicht hat ja einer was gefunden und ist so nett mir des dingen auszuhändigen! wär echt klasse. vll ließe sicha uch über nen finderlohn sprechen.
weil bin nicht scharf drauf mir nen neuen zu besorgen!

danke cheers moritz

(hab an dem tag auch noch mit jem. gesprochen wegn anna turm... der is wohl auch hier im forum . war der typ mit dem lahar (carbon bike)...)

in beiden fällen am besten mal ne e-mail schreiben


----------



## Quen (29. Dezember 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> hat wer plan, sigma kalmit??? habe heute aufm trail meine halterung dafür verloren, schei** dinger bringen gar nix und helm halterung ist genauso schmal weil man schon auf der strasse angst haben muss das die lampe aus der halterung fällt hat wer eine idee?


Neu investieren 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489


----------



## bastis (29. Dezember 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Neu investieren
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489



ja sehe ich auch so, scheiss auf die lampe... lieber was vernünftiges mit vernünftiger halterung und vernünftigem licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (29. Dezember 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> ja sehe ich auch so, scheiss auf die lampe... lieber was vernünftiges mit vernünftiger halterung und vernünftigem licht


Musst dich dann nur ab Bestellung 6-8 Wochen gedulden... aber für den Preis lohnt es sich.


----------



## njoerd (29. Dezember 2009)

zzt haben die lagerbestandunterdenkung, da darf man richtig lange warten


----------



## Quen (30. Dezember 2009)

njoerd schrieb:


> zzt haben die lagerbestandunterdenkung, da darf man richtig lange warten


Wohl dem, der schon hat...


----------



## Fattire (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe die Hope 4 Led ist einfach phänomenal das Teil!


----------



## chris2305 (30. Dezember 2009)

Fattire schrieb:


> Ich habe die Hope 4 Led ist einfach phänomenal das Teil!



für den Preis, sollte das auch so sein!


----------



## njoerd (30. Dezember 2009)

am 26.11. bestellt, am 20.12 oder so kamen die adapter für die steckdose ^^ und heute haben wir eine neue tracking number bekommen und ein shipment date. ich hoffe sie ist in 2 wochen da


----------



## Fattire (30. Dezember 2009)

Es lohnt sich aber irgendwie funktioniert alles was Hope Baut super Naben, Bremsen, Steuersätze alles echt top Qualität und Langlebig.


----------



## schappi (30. Dezember 2009)

Absolut!
die Hope Vision 4 ist super, aber halt ca 300 Euronen
Den China Böller bekommst du für 55 Tacken, wenn du da 2 von nimmst hast du mehr Licht auf den Trail.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Fattire (30. Dezember 2009)

Und wie lange,
Wartezeit bis sie bei dir ist?
Macht sie Licht aufm Trail?
hält sie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (30. Dezember 2009)

Wartezeit ist genannt.
Licht macht Sie wohl ausreichend, vor allem 2!

Klar gibt es hellere Sachen fÃ¼r 300,-â¬ +++++

HÃ¤lt Sie?? Das bleibt abzuwarten..

Muss dann denke ich jeder fÃ¼r sich entscheiden was er braucht, bzw. wie oft er fÃ¤hrt.


----------



## schappi (30. Dezember 2009)

Wartezeit ca 6.8 wochen.
Licht auf dem Trail ist sehr gut(12 W LED) (wie Lupine Tesla, ist ja auch ne Kopie davon)
Bisher haben ca 10 Leute von uns eine davon, noch keiner hat Probleme gehabt. Verarbeitung ist gut.
Als Helmlampe sehr gut.
Ideale Kombie Vision 4 an Lenker, Chinaböller auf den Helm
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Madeba (30. Dezember 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Hält Sie?? Das bleibt abzuwarten..



hängt auch davon ab, ob man ein anständiges Verlängerungskabel hat...


----------



## Fattire (30. Dezember 2009)

meine Hope habe ich mir als Endurancepack ( zwei Accus) geholt habe so die möglichkeit 4 Stunden mit voller Helligkeit zu fahren oder 72 Stunden mit Sparfuktion aber die ist schon so hell das es mir auf dem CC- Bike völlig reicht auf dem DH sieh es dann wohl anders aus.


----------



## taifun (30. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand aktuellen Stand,wie vereist oder auch nicht es im Wald ist
(Trail,Forstwege)
quen und ich wollten morgen vormittag noch eine Jahresabschlußrunde drehen


----------



## chris2305 (30. Dezember 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> hängt auch davon ab, ob man ein anständiges Verlängerungskabel hat...



Ja,ja....
War Original Sigma!!! Stromsparmodus
Ich jetzt hab keins mehr. 
So läuft sie aber gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (30. Dezember 2009)

Schnee mit ner Schicht Eis drunter, auf dem Schnee hätte man sicher fahren können, aber hier gabs gerade Eisregen und der UPS Wagen musste bei uns die steile Straße hochgezogen werden. Könnte also morgen wieder sehr glatt im Deister werden, auf jeden Fall auf den Forststraßen zum hoch fahren. Ich bin nachher nochmal mit dem Hund im Wald, dann kann ich genaueres sagen .


----------



## Quen (30. Dezember 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Hat jemand aktuellen Stand,wie vereist oder auch nicht es im Wald ist
> (Trail,Forstwege)
> quen und ich wollten morgen vormittag noch eine Jahresabschlußrunde drehen


Lass uns mal abwarten was über Nacht noch an Schnee fällt und wie eisig (kalt) es morgen früh ist.

Alternativ könnten wir uns auch zwischen Lemmie und dem Gehrdener Berg treffen und fahren dann im GB - was hältst du hiervon?

Hinsichtlich Eis(frei) sollte dies die entspannteste Möglichkeit sein...


----------



## taifun (30. Dezember 2009)

Kälte sollte nicht das Problem sein...weichei.  Ich sehe hier ein ganz anderes!
Nach dem ich mit dem kleinen Gassi war,mußte doch feststellen,das aufgrund des shit Regens auf den Schnee hier alles derartig eisig ist,das man kaum laufen kann.Meine Einfahrt ist die reinste Schlittschuhbahn 
Das heißt,die Anfahrt zum Wald-Deister oder GB könnte schon problematisch sein.


----------



## Quen (30. Dezember 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Kälte sollte nicht das Problem sein...weichei.  Ich sehe hier ein ganz anderes!
> Nach dem ich mit dem kleinen Gassi war,mußte doch feststellen,das aufgrund des shit Regens auf den Schnee hier alles derartig eisig ist,das man kaum laufen kann.Meine Einfahrt ist die reinste Schlittschuhbahn
> Das heißt,die Anfahrt zum Wald-Deister oder GB könnte schon problematisch sein.


Warten wir mal ab, ich schlafe morgen erstmal aus. D.h. vor 11 Uhr ist Treffen wohl eh nicht angesagt.


----------



## taifun (30. Dezember 2009)

ok.dann sehen wir mal morgen wie es ist.....


----------



## Evel Knievel (31. Dezember 2009)

@ MoritzDH
Wir haben oben am Grab miteinander gequatscht. Ich werd mal die Augen offenhalten wegen deiner Genickklemme!
Wenn du mal was nettes fahren willst, meld dich mal wieder hier!
Grüße!!!


----------



## Jennfa (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!! Möge 2010 ein geniales Bikejahr werden !!! 

Viele Grüße Jenna


----------



## taifun (31. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
nachdem wir uns heute entschieden haben nicht zu Biken,war ich mit dem Hund im Wald.
Lage ist so,sehr eisig unter dem jetzt fallenden Schnee auf den Forstwegen.
Trails nicht so stark vereist,zumindest richtung Bredenbeck,sondern nur hart gefrorender Schnee.Aber außerhalb des Waldes sind alle Wege sehr glatt.

*Happy New Year Allen *​


----------



## exto (31. Dezember 2009)

Dann spar' ich mir mal den Wald, setz mir 'n Hut auf und rolle mal zwei Stunden an der Weser lang. Da war vor dem Schnee das Eis schon weg, sollte also gehen...

Ich wünsch euch allen nen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (31. Dezember 2009)

Komme gerad aus dem Deister! Wollte eigentlich den Grabweg runter, aber da haben die GRÜNEN ja ganze arbeit geleistet! 
WO IST UNSER TRAIL GEBLIEBEN??????
Der ist ja völlig hin.
Vom fahren her ging es aber, nur durch die dicke Schnee/ Eis schicht muß man viel treten.
War aber trotzdem ok.

WÜNSCHE ALLE EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH INS JAHR 2010!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (31. Dezember 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> *Happy New Year Allen *​



Who the heck is "Allen"?
I don't know this guy.

Ein Frohes Neues Jahr an die Deisterfreunde,
die stillen Mitleser, Horst vom Forst, Herrn Nüsser, Herrn Schäfer, Herrn Noltemeier und Herrn Schickhaus
Möge das Jahr 2010 ein friedliches werden und wir uns am Runden Tisch besser kennen lernen. Ich bin ja immer noch optimistisch, daß wir einen Kompromis finden (unter erwachsenen Menschen, die alle den Wald und die Natur lieben sollte das eigentlich möglich sein)

Guten Rutsch 
wünscht 
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe gerade eine kleine Schlittenwanderung mit Kind und Hund rund um den N.-Pass unternommen. Wir sind den Ü30 raufgelaufen und den Kammweg zum Pass wieder runtergerodelt. Es ist alles tief verschneit. Das Eis auf den Hauptwegen ist so vom Schnee bedeckt, dass es schon wieder nicht mehr rutschig ist. Morgen werden wir mal zum Nordmannsturm rauf, den Kater ausführen und die Lage dort checken. Wenn das so weiter schneit, haben wir bald 25 - 30 cm am Deisterkamm. Samstag oder Sonntag werde ich auf jeden Fall einen Snowride probieren. Sonst noch jemand Lust ?

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und eine nette Feier heut' abend.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch und ein verletzungsfreies Jahr 2010. 
vlt. finden sich ja ein paar Bekloppte für einen Neujahrs Snowride


----------



## Surtre (31. Dezember 2009)

Auch von uns einen guten Rutsch!


Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> vlt. finden sich ja ein paar Bekloppte für einen Neujahrs Snowride


Wir wollten gegen 10Uhr entspannt im Wennigser Raum fahren und die obligatorischen Neujahrsbilder der Bikes machen.


----------



## Phil81 (31. Dezember 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch und ein verletzungsfreies Jahr 2010.
> vlt. finden sich ja ein paar Bekloppte für einen Neujahrs Snowride



Sag wann und wo habe um 11:00 Feierabend


----------



## Quen (31. Dezember 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Moin,
> nachdem wir uns heute entschieden haben nicht zu Biken,war ich mit dem Hund im Wald.
> Lage ist so,sehr eisig unter dem jetzt fallenden Schnee auf den Forstwegen.
> Trails nicht so stark vereist,zumindest richtung Bredenbeck,sondern nur hart gefrorender Schnee.Aber außerhalb des Waldes sind alle Wege sehr glatt.
> ...


Da wir heute morgen nicht gefahren sind, ich dem nicht mehr aufhörenden Schneefall aber nicht widerstehen konnte, bin ich eben noch 1 1/2 Stunden durch den Gehrdener Berg und ein paar umliegende Wege gefahren.

Musste auch zwingend meine heute Mittag erworbenen Neopren-Überschuhe von BOC (Kauftipp!) ausprobieren. Zusammen mit meinen (ebenfalls fast) neuen Specialized SubZero-Handschuhen (Kauftipp!) war's auch mollig warm.

Im GB ist die Lage gut, alles recht gut fahrbar, fast schon zuviel Schnee.  Stellenweise ist es auch dort unter dem Schnee etwas vereist, aber alles mit einem MTB locker fahrbar... Spaß gemacht hat es auch!  Bin gespannt wie es erst morgen aussieht - es hört ja gar nicht mehr auf zu schneien...

Anbei noch zwei Bilder:









Auch von mir einen guten Start in das neue Jahr!


----------



## tom de la zett (31. Dezember 2009)

Auch von der Hannover-Fraktion allen die besten Wünsche für das nächste Jahr.
Sind nochmal übern Benther (hier war es nur glatt am "Rodelhang" zum Flak-Gipfel, außerdem war ein Stockleger am Trail zur B65 runter aktiv und wir haben gleich aufgeräumt), Gehrdener und Vörier Berg ne Runde gefahren. Alles problemlos mit etwas Profil machbar.

Am Gehrdener ging es dann aber los mit dem Schneefall, jeder Meter wurde schwerer und dann noch der fiese Ostwind direkt von vorn  Morgen nehm ich lieber die Skier


----------



## blumully (31. Dezember 2009)

*Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Start und ein gutes Jahr für 2010 !!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Dezember 2009)

So!
Haken an 2009 gemacht und ab nach 2010 

Guten Rutsch allen da draußen, kommt heil rüber damit wir auch nächstes Jahr wieder lustige Fahrradtouren machen können.

Und jetzt ab auf Party ( die Kinder sind bei Omma)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010 

Und natürlich schleiße ich mich den Vorschreibern mit alle Wünschen an 

Der "Vogel" ist noch drin 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Dezember 2009)

@phil: dann lass uns mal 13:15 BBW anpeilen.


----------



## Scott865 (1. Januar 2010)

Wünsche allen ein erfolgreiches und verletzungsfreies Jahr 2010.

@Matzinski am Sonntag wäre ich mit dabei wenn ich nicht wieder vorher auf ner Eisfläche abgehe.


----------



## Phil81 (1. Januar 2010)

War nach der Arbeit schonmal kurz auf dem Benther. 13:00 wird mir mit An und Abreise für mich heute zu spät.

Liegt Ja ordentlich Schnee


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Januar 2010)

ich bin für heute raus. Daniel hat sich beim Böllern die Augen verletzt  Wir müssen nochmal zur Kontrolle in die Augenklinik. Das Jahr fängt schon gut an


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir allen ein gutes Neues Jahr!

Phil, ich weiß jetzt, womit wir den Rob-J Trail rocken: DAMIT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (1. Januar 2010)

Uhh mit zwei dicken Kindern drauf muss man aber ganz schön Anbremsen und den Hinter hochreissen... Sonst kommen wir um dir kurven nicht rum. Du gehst nach Hinten ich werd so schnell Seekrank

Geiler Hobel


----------



## Surtre (1. Januar 2010)

Wir wünschen allen ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr.
Wir waren heute schon mal im Deister spielen:



Es war anstrengend, aber spaßig...


----------



## Quen (1. Januar 2010)

Ich habe meine obligatorische Neujahrsrunde durch den Benther Berg gedreht.

Nachdem im Gehrdener Berg gestern schon jede Menge Schnee lag und über Nacht ja auch noch einiges runter kam, war es heute im Benther Berg schon ganz ordentlich. 

Insbesondere oben war es stellenweise soviel, dass es schon fast Tiefschnee-Biken war...  Einmal habe ich sogar einen querliegenden Baumstamm übersehen und hab' erstmal einen Abflug hingelegt. 













Ich vermute (bzw. befürchte) mal, dass es im Deister fast unfahrbar sein dürfte?! 

Edit: die Bilder sind von "unten", oben sieht es etwas anders aus...


----------



## Hitzi (1. Januar 2010)

Die Neujahrsrunde am Kronsberg lief unter erschwerten Bedingungen eigentlich ganz gut.....









Mit Blick durch die Brille sieht es dann so aus..........





Allen ein gesundes Neues Jahr 2010 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## taifun (1. Januar 2010)

Nachdem Quen heute allein losgezogen ist!!!( Sonst traut er sich bei kälte auch nicht raus) sind wir im Deister mit dem Snowdog unterwegs gewesen.
Schnee ist recht locker,Forstwege einigermaßen fest-wo Leute schon gelaufen sind.Trails noch recht pulversiert mit Neuschnee.
Unser kleiner ist gar nicht mehr aus den Schnee rauszubekommen..







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Er mag Schneebälle fangen...

Morgen gehts aber auch wieder aufs Rad....Snowride

PS:Mag kein Schnee mehr Schaufeln


----------



## exto (1. Januar 2010)

Jungs, habt ihr 'n Schutzblech-Laden überfallen?


----------



## Quen (1. Januar 2010)

@ Alex:

a) schau mal im Vereinsforum
b) hatte keine Rückmeldung von dir gestern, daher heute alleine 
c) Kälte ging, aber ja, sonst bin ich ein Frostköttel 


@ exto:

Lieber Schutzblech als nasser Arsch!


----------



## taifun (1. Januar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> @ Alex:
> 
> a) schau mal im Vereinsforum
> b) hatte keine Rückmeldung von dir gestern, daher heute alleine
> ...



zu a) schon getan
zu b) hatte noch Besuch über Nacht,und mußte menge Schnee schaufeln
zu c) stimmt


@exto: Ich nicht...


----------



## orbita-fx (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues an alle Gravity-Piloten....!! Neue Saison, neues Glück


----------



## firefighter76 (1. Januar 2010)

ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes und gesundes neues jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Januar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Mag kein Schnee mehr Schaufeln



Da hast Du deinen Hund wohl nicht richtig erzogen 







ich bin Sonntag für nen Snowride zu haben. Matze? wann wolltest Du los?


----------



## Scott-y (2. Januar 2010)

Ich treffe mich morgen zu einer entspannten Runde Wunstorf-Kammweg-Springe-Wunstorf( GPS-Kopie aus dem Netz) Für Frühaufsteher:  9.00 Uhr Wunstorf, Geschwindigkeit= was die Wege zulassen, Pausen nicht geplant, Tourende=  bis 14Uhr soll das gegessen sein


----------



## matzinski (2. Januar 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> ...
> @Matzinski am Sonntag wäre ich mit dabei wenn ich nicht wieder vorher auf ner Eisfläche abgehe.





Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ...
> ich bin Sonntag für nen Snowride zu haben. Matze? wann wolltest Du los?


Frohes Neues !!!
Ich habe Sonntag ein sehr knappes Zeitfenster, will aber trotzdem los. Bis 13:00muss die Nummer durch sein. Deshalb werde ich die S-Bahn um 8:46 in Empelde entern und um 9:07 in Barsingh. ankommen. Man könnte also 9:15 am BBW starten. Zurück muss ich die S-Bahn um 11:51 schaffen. Für einen lockeren Snowride sollte die Zeit aber reichen.


----------



## Scott865 (2. Januar 2010)

Ok bin dabei,steige schon Linden/Fischerhof zu.Letzte Waggon?!


----------



## matzinski (2. Januar 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Ok bin dabei,steige schon Linden/Fischerhof zu.Letzte Waggon?!


yep


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Januar 2010)

morgen 12.00 uhr bbw. 
wollen mit evil den rt fahren. ( versuchen  )


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Januar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> morgen 12.00 uhr bbw.
> wollen mit evil den rt fahren. ( versuchen  )



Das klingt natürlich verlockender als 9.15  ich glaub mal ich nehme diese Gruppe


----------



## matzinski (2. Januar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> morgen 12.00 uhr bbw.
> wollen mit evil den rt fahren. ( versuchen  )





Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Das klingt natürlich verlockender als 9.15  ich glaub mal ich nehme diese Gruppe


Vieleicht sieht man sich dann noch. Wir starten um ca. 14:00 nochmal mit Hund und Schlitten am Pass.


----------



## blumully (2. Januar 2010)

Ich bin um 12:00 Uhr auch mit dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Januar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> morgen 12.00 uhr bbw.
> wollen mit evil den rt fahren. ( versuchen  )



Ich speicher das mal und schaue morgen früh, was noch so von oben kam.


----------



## firefighter76 (2. Januar 2010)

12 uhr klingt gut wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Hitzi (2. Januar 2010)

Von oben seit ca. 16 Uhr

gute 9 cm (das Lineal beginnt nicht bei "0" sondern hat noch eine ca. 1 cm breite Kunststoffkante)




Und in den letzten Tagen

gute 15 cm





Dann wünsche ich mal viel Spaß im Deister 

Ich werde eine Runde um den Block drehen 

Und es kommt immer noch geschnitten von oben


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Januar 2010)

http://www.skiclubspringe.de/index.php/schneereport

+ ca. 10 cm von 19.00 - 22.00 uhr


----------



## Evel Knievel (2. Januar 2010)

12:15 am BBW. Es kommen noch Leute mit der S-Bahn!


----------



## firefighter76 (2. Januar 2010)

ist ok brauche warscheinlich auch ne stunde bis zu euch rüber bei dem wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (3. Januar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> http://www.skiclubspringe.de/index.php/schneereport
> 
> + ca. 10 cm von 19.00 - 22.00 uhr



Sören, danke für den Link. Dann wohl morgen mal mit den Brettern nicht in den Harz sondern auf nach Köllnischfeld


----------



## firefighter76 (3. Januar 2010)

wie schaut es den bei euch aus wie ist das wetter nicht das ich umsonst rüber fahre


----------



## Scott865 (3. Januar 2010)

@ Matzinski
Hab 40 min in Barsinghausen gewartet.Bin dann wieder nach Hause.

An alle anderen viel Spaß beim fahren.Man kann verhältnismäßig gut fahren aber man muß nicht.Mit Skiern oder nem Schlitten machts mehr Spaß.


----------



## blumully (3. Januar 2010)

Wir sind eingeschneit !?! 
Der Radweg nach Barsinghausen ist nicht geräumt!
Ihr bin somit Heute nicht mit dabei.

Viel Spaß wünsche ich Euch !!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Januar 2010)

ich mach mich jetzt auf den weg. 
bis um 12.15 uhr am bbw 

hoerman


----------



## schappi (3. Januar 2010)

Zum Biken im Bergwerk:
wer kommt jetzt alles mit und wollen wir alle zusammen in einer Pension übernachten?
Meldet Euch dazu einmal.
Es ist ratsam zu Übernachten und Morgen ganz früh da zu sein, da dann die Warteschlange vor dem Förderkorb noch kurz ist un man nicht eine Stunde in der Kälte stehen muss.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (3. Januar 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @ Matzinski
> Hab 40 min in Barsinghausen gewartet.Bin dann wieder nach Hause.
> 
> An alle anderen viel Spaß beim fahren.Man kann verhältnismäßig gut fahren aber man muß nicht.Mit Skiern oder nem Schlitten machts mehr Spaß.


Sorry Steffen, wir haben die S-Bahn um 5 min verpaßt . Wir sind im Schnee nicht schnell genug nach Empelde gekommen. Sind dann 'ne BB-Runde gefahren (2:24, 180 hm, 24,81 km). Schick mir mal deine Handynummer als PM. Dann kann man das nächste Mal telefonieren.


----------



## Scott865 (3. Januar 2010)

Hab ich mir fast gedacht.War auch aufm weg zur Bahn nur am rum eiern.Hatte nur nicht mehr aufm Schirm ob du Empelde oder Egestorf meintest.


----------



## matzinski (3. Januar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Zum Biken im Bergwerk:
> wer kommt jetzt alles mit und wollen wir alle zusammen in einer Pension übernachten?
> Meldet Euch dazu einmal.
> Es ist ratsam zu Übernachten und Morgen ganz früh da zu sein, da dann die Warteschlange vor dem Förderkorb noch kurz ist un man nicht eine Stunde in der Kälte stehen muss.
> ...


Ich bin dabei und dafür (fürs Übernachten zusammen in einer Pension). Am besten wäre, wenn in der Nähe auch irgendeine Gastrononie zu finden wäre. Die Gegend scheint mir aber ziemlich tot zu sein. Über das Netz findet sich irgendwie nicht viel. 

Vieleicht ist das hier was: http://www.pension-am-schacht.de/

oder Übernachtung auf der Burg Grossfurra: http://www.burg-grossfurra.de.  Mein Favorit


----------



## schappi (3. Januar 2010)

In der Pension am Schacht waren wir letztes Mal auch. die ist in Sichtweite des Bergwerks und OK.
Wer will denn jetzt alles übernachten?
Bitte Melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (3. Januar 2010)

nein wir waren da http://www.sondershausen.de/tourismus/gastgeber/hot_04pensglueckauf.php


----------



## schappi (3. Januar 2010)

Hast recht!
So, welche nehmen wir denn?


----------



## Quen (3. Januar 2010)

Kleiner Schneereport aus Gehrden:

auf der Dachterasse 23cm (gestern Abend 18cm), im Gehrdener Berg (oder auch heute: Idiotenhügel  ) im Gegensatz zum Silvestertag auf den Trails nicht mehr fahrbar. Hauptwege gehen noch, allerdings nur auf dem ~40cm breiten Trampelpfad.

Besonders nervig waren heute nur die Spaziergänger, die scheinbar noch nie einen MTBiker im Schnee gesehen haben und teils absolut keinen Platz gemacht haben, so dass man durch den Tiefschnee fahren musste (und kaum noch voran kommt).  Vielleicht waren viele auch mit Hund, Schlitten, Kind, Oma + Opa und einem herumeiernden MTBiker überfordert... 

Hab' ich schon erwähnt das ich wieder trockene Trails will?


----------



## Scott-y (3. Januar 2010)

Ich bin um´s Meer , da die Wege hinter Wunstorf nicht mehr zu erkennen waren. Aber das war auch nicht die beste 2. Wahl. Im Uhrzeigersinn bis Winzlar, dann hat mein Mitfahrer kapituliert. Keine Spuren, nur Schnee, Schnee und noch mal Schnee. Geradeaus fahren war schon echt eine Herausforderung. Wir sind auf Asphalt um´s Meer weiter.


----------



## matzinski (3. Januar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Hast recht!
> So, welche nehmen wir denn?


Lass uns die Pension am Schacht nehmen. Die hat 'ne Kneipe drin. 

... oder doch lieber die Burg ? Die ist max 5 km von Sondershausen entfernt.


----------



## Madeba (3. Januar 2010)

im Süntel ist es auch sehr bescheiden. Heute habe ich zum ersten Mal mein Bike auf dem Rücken getragen, damit ich überhaupt auf das Plateau komme.

Alle aufwärts üblicherweise in Frage kommenden Wege waren durch Schlitten-, Trecker-, Ski- und Fußspuren bis zur Unfahrbarkeit aufgewühlt. 

Unter 3% Steigung ging es dann leidlich, nachdem ich Pi x Daumen den Luftdruck gesenkt hatte, etwas besser. (War übrigens des Guten zuviel: zu Hause hatte ich <0.5bar gemessen  - trotzdem super-Grip im Schnee, war auf den letzten Asphalt-Metern zurück aber ein ganz schönes geeier - aufpumpen ging wg. eingefrorener Pumpe nicht )

Selbst runter war es eine (an)spannende Angelegenheit. Meine Arme und Schultern... 

Aber irgendwie hat es trotzdem Spaß gemacht


----------



## blumully (3. Januar 2010)

Danke an den Shuttle-Service, der mich abgeholt hat (und bei mir vor der Haustür im Schnee stecken geblieben ist).  
War eine recht Schneereiche aber auch lustige Fahrt heute.
Allerdings fahre ich persönlich lieber, wenn nicht ganz so viel Schnee liegt. Dann hat das ganze auch eher etwas mit Radfahren zu tun. Heute war es eher eine Schneewanderung !
Dafür braucht man beim Stürzen nichts zu befürchten - man landet stets weich. 
Ein Sturz, weil ich in die Klickies nicht reinkam  (Eis unterm Schuh) und einer, weil ich nicht mehr rauskam (eingefroren).


----------



## chris2305 (3. Januar 2010)

War heute auch im Süntel!!!

Aber nicht mit dem Bike!!!


----------



## tom de la zett (3. Januar 2010)

ihr Verrückten 
Hab heute kurz das Rad versucht, dann aber die Langlauflatten genommen und ab nach Springe. Die seltene Gelegenheit einer gespurten Loipe dort wollte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. Am coolsten war aber die Abfahrt vom Steinbruch runter immer am Hang lang bis zum Wanderparkplatz Jägerallee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Januar 2010)

blumully schrieb:


> Danke an den Shuttle-Service, der mich abgeholt hat (und bei mir vor der Haustür im Schnee stecken geblieben ist).
> War eine recht Schneereiche aber auch lustige Fahrt heute.
> Allerdings fahre ich persönlich lieber, wenn nicht ganz so viel Schnee liegt. Dann hat das ganze auch eher etwas mit Radfahren zu tun. Heute war es eher eine Schneewanderung !
> Dafür braucht man beim Stürzen nichts zu befürchten - man landet stets weich.
> Ein Sturz, weil ich in die Klickies nicht reinkam  (Eis unterm Schuh) und einer, weil ich nicht mehr rauskam (eingefroren).



Irgendwie war es aber trotzdem ein Erlebnis.
Hatte nicht viel mit radeln zu tun, aber wir können davon lange zehren und bei jeden Stammtisch Biker-Latein auftischen. 
Mein Vorteil war das leichte Hardtail, dass rauf und runter leicht zu bewegen war. Bei Schneetiefe bis knapp 26" nicht von Nachteil
Sehenswert war Evels Nosedive-to-Fullface-Goofy-Schneeengel. Aber 2,5h für 10km muss ich nicht öfter haben.
Bis die Tage


----------



## schappi (4. Januar 2010)

Tom,
du hast die beste Wahl von allen getroffen.
Ich wusste garnicht, daß es im Deister eine gespurte Loipe gibt.
Ist die vom Schiklub Springe?

Wir haben gestern bei uns im Dorf mit der Jugendfeuerwehr eine "Schlittentour" hinter Treckern gemacht. Jeweils 7 Schlitten an einem langen Seil hinter 2 Trecker und ab die wilde Luzi durch die Feldmark. Die Kinder haben es genossen. Anschließend heißen Kakao im Fackelschein- nett da haben die Kinder noch lange was zu erzählen.

Wie sieht das mit einer Dienstag Abendrunde aus?
Hat das Sinn?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Januar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich wusste garnicht, daß es im Deister eine gespurte Loipe gibt.
> Ist die vom Schiklub Springe?



ja, schaust du hier :

http://www.skiclubspringe.de/index.php/skigebiet/loipen





schappi schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit einer Dienstag Abendrunde aus?
> Hat das Sinn?
> Gruß
> Schappi


zt. wohl eher nicht


----------



## Madeba (4. Januar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit einer Dienstag Abendrunde aus?
> Hat das Sinn?


vielleicht Mittwoch an der Bergschmiede ? Dann kommen wir zumindest anständig rauf...


----------



## chris2305 (4. Januar 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> vielleicht Mittwoch an der Bergschmiede ? Dann kommen wir zumindest anständig rauf...



Aber auch im Sü ist doch vieles nicht fahrbar. Wo wolltest du denn lang?


----------



## Madeba (4. Januar 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Aber auch im Sü ist doch vieles nicht fahrbar. Wo wolltest du denn lang?


die Straße zur Eule rauf und weiter zum Turm (in der dann frischen Fahrspur der Turmbewirtung), runter geht immer irgendwas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (4. Januar 2010)

Das könnte klappen. Wird aber ar...kalt.!!!

Nach meiner Krankheit letzte Woche denke ich lasse ich das wohl lieber, aber mal schauen, wenn genug kommen...


----------



## matzinski (4. Januar 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> die Straße zur Eule rauf und weiter zum Turm (in der dann frischen Fahrspur der Turmbewirtung), runter geht immer irgendwas...


Das selbe gilt bestimmt auch für den Deister. Ich denke mal, die Asphaltstraße zum Annaturm rauf dürfte auch fahrbar sein, zumindestens eine ausreichend breite Reifenspur. Runter könnte man Ü30 oder Frankweg probieren.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Januar 2010)

Weil die Trails überhaupt nicht gespurt sind, ist ein Abfahrt durch Tiefschnee im Moment nur die zweitbeste Lösung. Die schmalen Spuren auf den Forstautobahnen sind jetzt schon ziemlich trailig und fahrtechnisch durchaus anspruchsvoll. 
In Sondershausen würde ich gern in der Herrberge vom letzten Mal übernachten. Das Startgeld ist bezahlt.


----------



## matzinski (4. Januar 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Weil die Trails überhaupt nicht gespurt sind, ist ein Abfahrt durch Tiefschnee im Moment nur die zweitbeste Lösung.


irgendwer muß mit dem Spuren der Trails ja mal anfangen


----------



## lakekeman (4. Januar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> irgendwer muß mit dem Spuren der Trails ja mal anfangen



Das haben wir heute versucht, mit Fahren hatte das allerdings kaum was zu tun  Irgendwie müssen wir mal nen paar Fußgänger durchlocken, dann läuft das wieder


----------



## Phil81 (4. Januar 2010)

Aufm Trail hochschieben dann hat man seine Spur  Kann man überhaupt fahren auf Trails die nicht viel gefälle haben? Die MM ist aber nen Super Winterreifen


----------



## Jennfa (4. Januar 2010)

Wenn das mal reichen würde...am besten wäre es den Trail mit nem Schieber zu räumen . Einige Spuren sind ja schon da, aber der Schnee ist so verdammt tief dass man ständig stecken bleibt zumal der RT nicht genug Gefälle hat bei so tiefem Schnee. Neulich war es ja noch ganz lustig, aber inzwischen geht nix mehr richtig außer gespurte Forststraße. Naja wenigstens findet der Hund es ganz toll! Ich werde jetzt mal öfters ne Schlittenwanderung machen und mal mein snowboard rausholen und nach Springe fahren. Irgendwie muss man den Schnee ja mal ausnutzen, ist ja auch ganz schön...bloß zuviel zum anständigen Biken .


----------



## schappi (4. Januar 2010)

Wenn man genug Gefälle braucht, dann wäre der Grenzweg das Richtige!
Wer traut sich?


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Januar 2010)

den rt kannst du voll vergessen. 
sind dort gestern gewesen. 
1/3 hoch gefahren, 2/3 geschoben 
1/3 runter gefahren, 2/3 geschoben  

bei 40 cm tiefschnee macht biken keinen spaß 

eike hat fotos gemacht. er oder ich stellen die bilder heute abend rein.

fahrbar könnte z.zt. nur der st sein. 
das gefälle sollte zum fahren ausreichen


----------



## Jimmy (4. Januar 2010)

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß;-)
War hier im Wiehen am Samstag auch los, der Hang muss nur steil genug sein, dann rollt es von alleine und man kann "Tiefschnee-Ski-mäßig" schöne Kurven in den Schnee ziehen. Grip war im tiefen Schnee selbst mit Fatal Berts ziemlich gut, ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen!
Aber bergauf doch lieber ausgetrampelte breite Wege, habe versucht einen Trail hochzufahren, wo vor mir vielleicht 10 Fußgänger waren, das waren die anstrengendesten Meter meiner letzten Jahre glaube ich.

Achso, wer es sich angucken will: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvsgkUAFQnQ"]YouTube- snowride[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (4. Januar 2010)

Beim ST ist mehr Schnee auch besser dann kann man einfach Schuss runter braten


----------



## matzinski (4. Januar 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Wenn das mal reichen würde...am besten wäre es den Trail mit nem Schieber zu räumen . Einige Spuren sind ja schon da, aber der Schnee ist so verdammt tief dass man ständig stecken bleibt zumal der RT nicht genug Gefälle hat bei so tiefem Schnee. Neulich war es ja noch ganz lustig, aber inzwischen geht nix mehr richtig außer gespurte Forststraße. Naja wenigstens findet der Hund es ganz toll! Ich werde jetzt mal öfters ne Schlittenwanderung machen und mal mein snowboard rausholen und nach Springe fahren. Irgendwie muss man den Schnee ja mal ausnutzen, ist ja auch ganz schön...bloß zuviel zum anständigen Biken .


Mach doch besser eine Schneeschuhwanderung immer den RT rauf und runter, alles schön platttreten.  Zwei ausgediente Tennisschläger und los geht's. Damit kannst du dann auch gleich Trailpflegebonuspunkte bei hoerman bekommen


----------



## Jennfa (4. Januar 2010)




----------



## schappi (4. Januar 2010)

noch bessser: Kannst du nicht mit dem Snowboard den RT runter? das gibt doch bestimmt eine gute Präparation


----------



## Hitzi (4. Januar 2010)

Selbst am Kronsberg waren einige Wege heute nicht fahrbar.
Und steil ist es hier nun wirklich nicht


----------



## Phil81 (4. Januar 2010)

Schafft man es denn noch zum Gipfelkreuz um ins Tal blicken zu können


----------



## Madeba (4. Januar 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> ...hier im Wiehen ... im tiefen Schnee ...


wie,was - tiefer Schnee 
da ist ja der Schnellspanner vorne noch sichtbar, der Schnee soll tief sein ?


----------



## matzinski (4. Januar 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> ...
> War hier im Wiehen am Samstag auch los
> ...


Das sieht ja auch nach ein paar ganz netten Trails aus bei Euch, oder täuscht das? Der erste Teil des Films wirkt fast so wie der Heisterburgwall im Deister.


----------



## Jimmy (4. Januar 2010)

Definitiv ein paar ganz nette Trails. Der Wall ist allerdings längst nicht so extrem wie bei euch, ist halt der Wiehenkamm. Haben aber noch ein paar andere schöne Trails, allerdings etwas kürzer als eure. Ich guide euch gerne mal. Insgesamt bekommt man eine schöne Runde zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (4. Januar 2010)




----------



## matzinski (4. Januar 2010)

da kommen wir doch gerne mal drauf zurück  - wenn's getaut hat


----------



## exto (4. Januar 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Definitiv ein paar ganz nette Trails. Der Wall ist allerdings längst nicht so extrem wie bei euch, ist halt der Wiehenkamm. Haben aber noch ein paar andere schöne Trails, allerdings etwas kürzer als eure. Ich guide euch gerne mal. Insgesamt bekommt man eine schöne Runde zusammen!



Ja, da simmer dabeiiii 

Man muss nur halt hin und wieder etwas treten auf den Trails. Aber schön sind se allemal...


----------



## Hitzi (4. Januar 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Schafft man es denn noch zum Gipfelkreuz um ins Tal blicken zu können


Man schafft nur den Berg mit Gipfelkreuz. Und auch nur von der Rückseite (Wülferode). Von vorne (Kronsberg) kommt man wegen den Schlitten-Rasern nicht hoch 

Den Ikea Berg schaffe ich derzeit nicht. Einbruch in die dicke Schneemenge


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Januar 2010)

Paul und ich haben heute ein bisschen alternative Sportarten gemacht. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d5mwbeMvlo"]YouTube- Schnee1[/ame].



Ohne Berg wird man aber einfach nicht schnell genug


----------



## schappi (5. Januar 2010)

Wird Zeit das die Schule wieder losgeht

Ist aber ne coole Idee, nur der Auslauf ist ein bischen kurz, wenn du schneller wirst knallst du in die Bank, oder?
Gruß
Schappi

P:S.:
ich suche immer noch jemanden, der mit mir den Grenzweg im Schnee fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (5. Januar 2010)

Macht wohl wenig Sinn da man auf der anderen Seite nicht wieder hoch kommt und unten einfach drin stecken bleiben wird. Ansonsten sehe ich da kein Problem


----------



## matzinski (5. Januar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> P:S.:
> ich suche immer noch jemanden, der mit mir den Grenzweg im Schnee fährt.


Wenn du den Grenzweg dann auch fährst (so verstehe ich das mal), bin ich dabei. Wie sieht es So aus ? 



Phil81 schrieb:


> Macht wohl wenig Sinn da man auf der anderen Seite nicht wieder hoch kommt und unten einfach drin stecken bleiben wird. Ansonsten sehe ich da kein Problem


Vieleicht muss man nur aufs Bremsen verzichten


----------



## schappi (5. Januar 2010)

Ich habe Bock das auszuprobieren
samstag oder sonntag.


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2010)

hier ein paar shoots vom snowride letzten sonntag :


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Januar 2010)

Sören, hast du jetzt 3 Gabeln für das VP Free?


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Sören, hast du jetzt 3 Gabeln für das VP Free?



nein, nur noch die boxxer team. 
alle anderen sind wech


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Januar 2010)

Ok.


----------



## matzinski (5. Januar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich habe Bock das auszuprobieren
> samstag oder sonntag.


Natürlich Sonntag


----------



## Phil81 (5. Januar 2010)

Also ich wär dabei um es auf einen Versuch ankommen zu lassen.

Kann aber nicht vor 12:00


----------



## Fliewatüüt (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo Deisterfreunde.

Will morgen vormittag über den Süllberg in den Deister. Kommt man von Bredenbeck oder Steinkrug über den Kammweg hoch zum Annaturm oder sieht das schlecht aus? 

Gruß Fliewatüüt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (5. Januar 2010)

Schaffst du den Zug, der um 10:55 Uhr in Lemmie ist?
Oder kommst du mit dem Zug der um 11:55 In Lemmie ist, dann können wir zusammen hochfahren und Matze 45min später and der Wöltjebuche treffen.
Ich will das jetzt probieren!


----------



## matzinski (5. Januar 2010)

Ich meinte eigentlich Sonntag morgens (ihr kennt' mich doch, kopfschüttel), also eher so bis spätestens 11:00 Antreten an der Wöltjebuche.  Ab mittags ist der Schnee nicht mehr so schön pulvrig


----------



## taifun (5. Januar 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterfreunde.
> 
> Will morgen vormittag über den Süllberg in den Deister. Kommt man von Bredenbeck oder Steinkrug über den Kammweg hoch zum Annaturm oder sieht das schlecht aus?
> 
> Gruß Fliewatüüt



Wenn gerne schiebst,dann ja.Sind von den Kids mit Schlitten schon sehr glatt gemacht die Wege rauf.Oder teilweise noch dick Schnee drauf


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Januar 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterfreunde.
> 
> Will morgen vormittag über den Süllberg in den Deister. Kommt man von Bredenbeck oder Steinkrug über den Kammweg hoch zum Annaturm oder sieht das schlecht aus?
> 
> Gruß Fliewatüüt



Ab Bredenbeck geht nix. Da liegt zwar genug Schnee, der aber rodelfest ist. Wenn dann ab Bredenbeck nach links Richtung Ruheforst (also fast Steinkrug) und dann über "Schwarzer Weg" weiter, da waren nur Forstarbeiter. Bis Taternpfahl sollte gehen dann wandern bis Laube, ab da wieder radeln.


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2010)

werde morgen gg. 13.00 uhr wohl mal nen kleinen ritt wagen. 
mal schauen wie weit ich komme  ...

es sei denn, die ski für meine tochter kommen morgen , dann geh ich  skifahren


----------



## Fliewatüüt (6. Januar 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ab Bredenbeck geht nix. Da liegt zwar genug Schnee, der aber rodelfest ist. Wenn dann ab Bredenbeck nach links Richtung Ruheforst (also fast Steinkrug) und dann über "Schwarzer Weg" weiter, da waren nur Forstarbeiter. Bis Taternpfahl sollte gehen dann wandern bis Laube, ab da wieder radeln.



Danke, wir werden es mal probieren. 

Gruß Fliewatüüt


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2010)

der Polenzweg in wennigser Mark ist von Schnee geräumt!
Der Staatswald hat ordentlich zu sein, da wird sogar Schnee geschoben!
 Im Landschaftsschutzgebiet!
Die Wennigser Märker regen sich heute in der Zeitung darüber auf, das der Polenzweg geräumt und sauglatt ist(wg dem unter dem Schee befindlichen Eis) und der Weg zum Friedhol ist immer noch unter Schnee.
Also alsd Auffahrt zum Kamm den Polenzweg in Wennigser Mark nehmen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2010)

planänderung, ski für mirka sind gekommen . 

mach daher heute einen auf skilehrer


----------



## Fliewatüüt (6. Januar 2010)

Wir haben es vom Steinkrug aus probiert, ist auch dabei geblieben. Nach ca. einem Kilometer haben wir die Lust verloren, ging gar nicht. War aber trotzdem schön. 

Gruß Fliewatüüt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (6. Januar 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Wir haben es vom Steinkrug aus probiert, ist auch dabei geblieben. Nach ca. einem Kilometer haben wir die Lust verloren, ging gar nicht. War aber trotzdem schön.
> 
> Gruß Fliewatüüt


Falls du etwas länger fahren möchtest, kann ich den Gehrdener Berg und Benther Berg empfehlen. Auch mehr als genug Schnee, aber die meisten Wege sind fahrbar.

Tipp: nicht zur Spaziergänger-Rush Hour!


----------



## Ladys-MTB (6. Januar 2010)

Viele Gruesse aus Teneriffa...Bildchen der Touren mit Ralf aus dem Anagagebirge und vom Teide siehe mein Album! 
Nach 2 Sightseeingtouren mit dem Auto haben wir heute Erholungstag, liegen schoen in der Sonne bei 25 Grand auf der Terrasse!!! Sonnenbrandgefahr! Morgen machen wir ne lockere Tour und dann hat uns am Samstag die Heimat wieder, Hannover im Schnee!! BRRRRRRR 
Die Thea und der Uwe


----------



## Jennfa (6. Januar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> planänderung, ski für mirka sind gekommen .
> 
> mach daher heute einen auf skilehrer




Das ist die beste Idee bei den momentanen Bedingungen und dem was uns zum Wochenende hin noch erwartet . 

@Thea: schöne Bilder  *neidischsei*. Viel Spaß noch und bring etwas Sonne mit, dann ist es hier im Schnee auch ganz schön .


----------



## Jimmy (6. Januar 2010)

@hoerman: Warst du in Springe?
Wie ist die Piste im Steinbruch? Lohnen 40 Minuten Anfahrt? Hatte überlegt mal nen Nachmittag hinzufahren. Oder soll ich gleich wieder nach Willingen?


----------



## Brook (6. Januar 2010)

Werd auch am WE mal wieder im Deister unterwegs sein ... stellt sich mir nur die Frage, soll ich lieber mit den noch in Wennigsen stehenden Snowscoots in den Wald oder doch das Bike probieren. Von der Wennigser Mark aus scheints ja zu klappen, gelle 

Freu mich schon riesig


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> @hoerman: Warst du in Springe?
> Wie ist die Piste im Steinbruch? Lohnen 40 Minuten Anfahrt? Hatte überlegt mal nen Nachmittag hinzufahren. Oder soll ich gleich wieder nach Willingen?



wenn willingen nicht viel weiter ist, fahr nach willingen. 
die piste ist max. 600 m lang. 
aus hannover oder näherer umgebung zum einrutschen ganz okay, extra aus b.o. dafür herzukommen, lohnt nicht .

@ jimmy 
hab grad mal auf die skikarte in willingen geschaut. wie voll ist es denn dort. lohnt es sich in der woche mal dorthin zu fahren?
bzw. lohnen die pisten überhaupt, oder sind die pisten dort eher langweilig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. Januar 2010)

Hitzi ist Vater geworden!
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Sohn!




Von Schappi


----------



## exto (7. Januar 2010)

Ich schließ' mich auch hier noch mal den Glückwünschen an: Kids sind das Beste, was man im Leben auf die Reihe kriegen kann 

Ach so: Ich bin dann mal weg (fast). Wer Lust hat, sich ein bisschen schönes Wetter und ein Paar Eindrücke von Thailand und Laos in den deutschen Winter zu holen: Einfach mal auf Facebook kucken...

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Ladys-MTB (7. Januar 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ach so: Ich bin dann mal weg (fast). Wer Lust hat, sich ein bisschen schönes Wetter und ein Paar Eindrücke von Thailand und Laos in den deutschen Winter zu holen: Einfach mal auf Facebook kucken...
> 
> Bis bald im Wald


 
...ja, raus aus dem Winter rein in die Sonne, gaaanz viel Spass und Erholung....

@ Hitzi: Von mir auch Glueckwuensche zum Sohnemann, es sind immer wieder kleine Wunder....

...es gruesst Lady


----------



## firefighter76 (7. Januar 2010)

ja hitzi auch von mir alles gute zur geburt eures sohnes


----------



## foxi (8. Januar 2010)

@Hitzi...jaaaau von mir auch alles gute und Herzlichen Glückwunsch, lass ihn weit pinkeln


----------



## kippi (8. Januar 2010)

Hitzi mein Lieber,

alles gute zum Nachwuchs.
Schaff Dir nen Terminkalender an, damits mit dem biken dann noch klappt.
Die kleinen sind wunderbar, doch Zeit hab ich keine mehr )
......oder waren es doch die prioritäten??  

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## Jennfa (8. Januar 2010)

Da das mit dem Biken momentan ja ein bisserl mau aussieht (bei mir auf jeden Fall), wollte ich mal fragen ob am Sonntag vielleicht Interesse an einer Hunderunde ohne Bike im Deister besteht ? Frank, Andy...natürlich auch alle Anderen -auch ohne Hund- dürfen sich angesprochen fühlen . 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## schappi (8. Januar 2010)

Das ist ne gute Idee!
aber mal schauen wie sich die Verkehrs und Schneeverhältnisse Morgen  http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html  wenn Sturm mit 80km/h Böen und Schneefall beginnen. Matze lass uns das mit dem Grenzweg auf nächste Woche verschieben. Ich befürchte , das wir am Sonntag garnicht in den Deister kommen.
Die Unwetterzentrale hat schon eine Vorwarnung für Warnstufe Rot für unsere Gegend ausgegeben. http://www.unwetterzentrale.de/uwz/niedersachsenindex.html


----------



## matzinski (8. Januar 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Da das mit dem Biken momentan ja ein bisserl mau aussieht (bei mir auf jeden Fall), wollte ich mal fragen ob am Sonntag vielleicht Interesse an einer Hunderunde ohne Bike im Deister besteht ? Frank, Andy...natürlich auch alle Anderen -auch ohne Hund- dürfen sich angesprochen fühlen .
> 
> Grüße Jenna


Eine Hunderunde ist eine feine Idee. Das haben wir letztes Wochenende auch schon im Deister und im Benther gemacht. Ich würde dann aber für den frühen Nachmittag plädieren, also Start ca. ab 13:30. 



schappi schrieb:


> Das ist ne gute Idee!
> aber mal schauen wie sich die Verkehrs und Schneeverhältnisse Morgen  http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html  wenn Sturm mit 80km/h Böen und Schneefall beginnen. Matze lass uns das mit dem Grenzweg auf nächste Woche verschieben. Ich befürchte , das wir am Sonntag garnicht in den Deister kommen.
> Die Unwetterzentrale hat schon eine Vorwarnung für Warnstufe Rot für unsere Gegend ausgegeben. http://www.unwetterzentrale.de/uwz/niedersachsenindex.html


Ich denke mal das richtig schlechte Wetter ist morgen. Sonntag wird's wohl schon wieder besser sein. Aber ich bin auch nicht so richtig motiviert. Die ganze Woche zur Arbeit und zurück per Bike ist bei den aktuellen Straßenverhältnissen harter Tobak. Da könnte ich mir Sonntag mal 'ne Pause gönnen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Januar 2010)

zuerst mal meine allerbesten Glückwünsche an Hitzi und seinen Nachwuchs. Kinder sind wirklich etwas unheimlich schönes. 

Am Sonntag würden wir sehr gern ne Hunderunde im Deister drehen. So lange man sich noch zu Fuß durch die Schneemassen bewegen kann, sind wir dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumully (8. Januar 2010)

Von mir kommen auch ein paar Glückwünsche zum Nachwuchs.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem neuen Hobby und auch noch etwas Zeit zum Biken.

Für Sonntag sagen wir auch vorläufig zu.


----------



## taifun (8. Januar 2010)

Wir groß soll die Runde den werden? 
Meiner hat doch so kurze Beine....

Und wo?


----------



## Jennfa (8. Januar 2010)

Ach die mit den kurzen Beinen sind doch meistens die schnellsten . Zur Not kann man ja auch fast immer irgendwo abkürzen. 13:30 klingt gut, treffen am BBW oder gleich oben am Wald bei Rakete? Oder auch ganz wo anders?


----------



## Jimmy (8. Januar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ jimmy
> hab grad mal auf die skikarte in willingen geschaut. wie voll ist es denn dort. lohnt es sich in der woche mal dorthin zu fahren?
> bzw. lohnen die pisten überhaupt, oder sind die pisten dort eher langweilig ?



hi,
in der Woche geht super, wo jetzt keine Ferien mehr sind. Mein Tipp: vormittagskarte bis 13 Uhr, und pünktlich um kurz nach 8 morgens da sein.
Wenn es noch genug schneit und der Köhlerhagenlift noch öffnet (gute Piste aber noch keine Kanonen) kann man alle Lifte miteinander verbinden. Sag mal bescheid wann du fährst, ich würde auch nochmal mitkommen 
Super ist auch Flutlichtfahren am Sonnenlift in Willingen.
Pisten sind insgesamt länger als z.B. in Winterberg und meiner Ansicht nach auch spannender. Lohnt sich für einen bzw 1/2 Tag definitiv.


----------



## Madeba (8. Januar 2010)

mal kurz OT:

war heute mit dem Bike zum Süntelturm, die Wege ab Bergschmiede sind relativ gut befahrbar. Ich konnte komplett rauf fahren und habe nur etwa 10min länger als üblich gebraucht. Die Fußgänger haben ganze Arbeit geleistet.

Allerdings ist der Süntelturm morgen wegen des angekündigten Untergang des Abendlandes geschlossen.

Bei der Abfahrt habe ich mir dann noch einen fulminanten Bauchklatscher in den Tiefschnee geleistet: 20m vor Ende der Abfahrt nochmal einen schönen Slide in den Schnee ziehen, und plötzlich bekommen die Reifen tierischen Grip... 

Als sich die Staubwolke legte, habe ich mich erstmal umgeschaut, zum Glück waren keine Zeugen anwesend


----------



## Hitzi (9. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Glückwünsche 

Eine neue Liebe wurde geboren 

Pinkeln überstanden  Baby ist zu Hause und ab dann ging es los und es läßt uns im Moment auch nicht los 

Noch können wir.......... 

Bis die Tage im Wald.............


----------



## matzinski (9. Januar 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ach die mit den kurzen Beinen sind doch meistens die schnellsten . Zur Not kann man ja auch fast immer irgendwo abkürzen. 13:30 klingt gut, treffen am BBW oder gleich oben am Wald bei Rakete? Oder auch ganz wo anders?


Treffen am BBW oder oberhalb Sportplatz am Ausgang Rakete finde ich ok. Beides können wir gut mit dem Auto anfahren. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Januar 2010)

Sportplatz am Ausgang RT u 13:30 ist der beste Treffpunkt. Neue Hunde im eigenen Revier kennenlernen ist für Janosch nicht so toll. Ich will schließlich nicht dauernd "eigentlich isser ja ganz lieb" sagen müssen


----------



## bastis (9. Januar 2010)

Kann mir hier wer sagen wie diese teile heissen die bei der scheibenbremse zwischen fahrad und bremskörper geschraubt sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (9. Januar 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Sportplatz am Ausgang RT u 13:30 ist der beste Treffpunkt. Neue Hunde im eigenen Revier kennenlernen ist für Janosch nicht so toll. Ich will schließlich nicht dauernd "eigentlich isser ja ganz lieb" sagen müssen



Das könnte dann auch meiner sein


----------



## taifun (9. Januar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> Kann mir hier wer sagen wie diese teile heissen die bei der scheibenbremse zwischen fahrad und bremskörper geschraubt sind?


Bremssattel??


----------



## bastis (9. Januar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Bremssattel??



nee dieses verbindungsstück, was aussieht wie eine brücke.. ich koimme net drauf ....


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Januar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> nee dieses verbindungsstück, was aussieht wie eine brücke.. ich koimme net drauf ....




a d a p t e r


----------



## bastis (9. Januar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> a d a p t e r



jawohl, perfekt danke danke


----------



## Jennfa (9. Januar 2010)

Klingt gut, dann treffen wir uns am Ausgang RT. Mal gucken ob wir uns die 2km durch die Straßen sparen und auch das Auto oben abstellen damit unsere Hündin noch genug Power hat wenn sie auf die ganzen Rüden trifft  und an der Leine gehen ist ja auch sooooo langweilig . So, jetzt gehts raus in den Sturm, hoffentlich fällt mir kein Ast auf den Kopf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (9. Januar 2010)

Dann bis morgen. Ich gehe jetzt auch raus in den Blizzard. Es fängt gerade richtig gut an zu schneien.


----------



## Madeba (9. Januar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> ...Blizzard...


irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, das Daisy einen Bogen um Bad Münder macht. Der Schnee kommt, wenn überhaupt, nur von den Dächern und Bäumen geweht. Das was heute auf dem Hof liegt, fehlt auf dem Dach.

Im Süntel kam bis heute nachmittag auch nur sehr wenig dazu, und nur einige, harmlose Verwehungen. Wenn irgendwelche Spinner mit Ihren Quads nicht alle Wege im Wald umgepflügt hätten, wäre das Biken bedeutend angenehmer gewesen.

Der Turm hatte übrigens tatsächlich zu. Ich hab mich vorsichtshalber selbst davon überzeugt 




es ist im Moment einfach traumhaft im Wald:


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Januar 2010)

auf den skipisten in springe waren auch beste bedingungen . 

mirka konnte garnicht genug bekommen vom schussfahren 
nur das bremsen und kurvenfahren muß noch besser werden  
kurven waren doof und beim bremsen musste papa die tochter auffangen. 

egal, morgen erstmal skikurs und dann klappt das schon von ganz alleine. 
( der apfel fällt nicht weit vom stamm  )


----------



## taifun (9. Januar 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Klingt gut, dann treffen wir uns am Ausgang RT. Mal gucken ob wir uns die 2km durch die Straßen sparen und auch das Auto oben abstellen damit unsere Hündin noch genug Power hat wenn sie auf die ganzen Rüden trifft  und an der Leine gehen ist ja auch sooooo langweilig . So, jetzt gehts raus in den Sturm, hoffentlich fällt mir kein Ast auf den Kopf!


Wie lange ist den geplant zu laufen? Und wo am besten parken?


----------



## Scott865 (10. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube "Daisy" ist nur ne Erfindung der Medien.War gestern im Weserbergland unterwegs da war auch nur das übliche los.Bloß der Wind lässt die gefühlten Temperaturen steigen(bzw. sinken)


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. Januar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Wie lange ist den geplant zu laufen? Und wo am besten parken?



Parkplatz ist oberhalb vom Sportplatz am Ausgang von Rakete. Wir treffen uns um 13:30 und könnten ja zum nordmannsturm laufen. Wie lange und wie weit können wir ja noch vor Ort klären.


----------



## taifun (10. Januar 2010)

hm,das wird für meinen zu weit sein bei den Bedingungen im moment.
Er ist ja erst 1 Jahr alt und sein Bauch hängt nur im Schnee.
Da klinge ihn mal aus...,sollte aber bei weniger oder auch nächstes WE 
noch mal Treffen ausmachen.
Euch viel Spaß....


PS:Ich hasse mittlerweile Schneeschaufeln


----------



## Paskull (10. Januar 2010)

Taifun verpass ihm Stelzen


----------



## Scott-y (10. Januar 2010)

Oder nehm einen Schlitten mit Körbchen mit


----------



## exto (10. Januar 2010)

Ihr habt Sorgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (12. Januar 2010)

Wasn hier los?
Alle beim Schifahren?
Heute Abend wollen Quen und ich eine Runde drehen.
Interesse?
Mehr in der IG
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (12. Januar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Heute Abend wollen Quen und ich eine Runde drehen. Interesse ?
> Schappi


... wird auch mal wieder Zeit  Ich bin nicht motiviert.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Januar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Wasn hier los?
> Alle beim Schifahren?
> Heute Abend wollen Quen und ich eine Runde drehen.
> Interesse?
> ...


 

Bei mir reichts nur für die Rolle


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Januar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Wasn hier los?
> Alle beim Schifahren?
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



na klar 

bessere bedingungen wirst du so schnell nicht wieder bekommen. 
das muss man dann auch mal ausnutzen. 
zumal mirka schon richtig toll skilaufen kann .
2 tage üben und sie fährt mir fast weg 
muss sie schon dauernd bremsen, sonst würde sie die ganze nacht skifahren. 

donnerstag wollen wir beide mal den steinbruch versuchen.


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Januar 2010)

WP-News: Das erste Mal liegt das schaumburger Deisterfreun.de Dream-Team im internen Vergleich vorne. Aktuell ganze 3 Punkte


----------



## schappi (13. Januar 2010)

Das müssen wir ändern, ich habe meine Einheiten der letzten 3 Tage nicht eigetragen!


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Januar 2010)

Tolle Ausrede


----------



## schappi (13. Januar 2010)

Hier Liebe Grüße von Exto, der gerade in Laos (ja das in Süd Ost Asien) biken ist:

Viele Gruesse aus einem 64 mBit/s Internetcafe in Vientiane. Morgen geht's weiter in's Inland, dann wird die Kommunikation wohl noch etwas schleppender. Gruess die Jungs von mir!!!

Axel


----------



## taifun (13. Januar 2010)

Fährt wer am Sa??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (13. Januar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Fährt wer am Sa??


Ja, ich. Aber wohl im GB und/oder BB.


----------



## firefighter76 (13. Januar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Fährt wer am Sa??



ja ich für ne woche in die wüste lieber warm und sand als kalt und schnee


----------



## Madeba (13. Januar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Fährt wer am Sa??



Ja, ich. Aber im Süntel


----------



## schappi (14. Januar 2010)

Winterzauber

Viel SpaÃ beim Lesen, wenn Ihr meint, dass wir in Norddeutschland jetzt viel Schnee haben, das Tagebuch eines Deutschen, der nach Finland zog...

08. Dezember 18:00 Uhr

Es hat angefangen zu schneien. Der erste Schnee in diesem Jahr.  Meine Frau und ich haben unsere Cocktails genommen und stundenlang am Fenster gesessen und zugesehen, wie riesige, weiÃe Flocken vom Himmel herunter schweben. Es sah aus wie im MÃ¤rchen. So romantisch - wir fÃ¼hlten uns wie frisch verheiratet. Ich liebe Schnee.

09. Dezember

Als wir wach wurden, hatte eine riesige, wunderschÃ¶ne Decke aus weiÃem Schnee jeden Zentimeter der Landschaft zugedeckt. Was fÃ¼r ein phantastischer Anblick ! Kann es einen schÃ¶neren Platz auf der Welt geben? Hierher zu ziehen war die beste Idee, die ich je in meinem Leben hatte. Habe zum ersten Mal seit Jahren wieder Schnee geschaufelt und fÃ¼hle mich wie ein kleiner Junge. Habe die Einfahrt und den BÃ¼rgesteig frei geschaufelt. Heute Nachmittag kam der Schnee-pflug vorbei und hat den BÃ¼rgersteig und die Einfahrt wieder zugeschoben, also holte ich die Schaufel wieder raus. Was fÃ¼r ein tolles Leben !

12. Dezember

Die Sonne hat unseren ganzen schÃ¶nen Schnee geschmolzen. Was fÃ¼r eine EnttÃ¤uschung. Mein Nachbar sagt, daÃ ich mir keine Sorgen machen soll, wir werden definitiv eine weiÃe Weihnacht haben. Kein Schnee zu Weihnachten wÃ¤re schrecklich ! Bob sagt, daÃ wir bis zum Jahresende so viel Schnee haben werden, daÃ ich nie wieder Schnee sehen will.

Ich glaube nicht, daÃ das mÃ¶glich ist. Bob ist sehr nett - ich bin froh, daÃ er unser Nachbar ist.

14. Dezember

Schnee, wundervoller Schnee ! 30 cm letzte Nacht. Die Temperatur ist auf -20 Grad gesunken. Die KÃ¤lte lÃ¤Ãt alles glitzern. Der Wind nahm mir den Atem, aber ich habe mich beim schaufeln aufgewÃ¤rmt.  DAS ist das Leben! Der Schneepflug kam heute Nachmittag zurÃ¼ck und hat alles wieder zugeschoben. Mir war nicht klar, daÃ ich soviel wÃ¼rde schaufeln mÃ¼ssen, aber so komme ich wieder in Form.  WÃ¼nschte ich wÃ¼rde nicht so Pusten und Schnaufen.

15. Dezember

60 cm Vorhersage. Habe meinen Kombi verscheuert und einen Jeep gekauft. Und Winterreifen fÃ¼r das Auto meiner Frau und zwei Extra-Schaufeln.  Habe den KÃ¼hlschrank aufgefÃ¼llt. Meine Frau will einen Holzofen, falls der Strom ausfÃ¤llt. Das ist lÃ¤cherlich - schlieÃlich sind wir nicht in Alaska.

16. Dezember

Eissturm heute morgen. Bin in der Einfahrt auf den Arsch gefallen, als ich Salz streuen wollte. Tut hÃ¶llisch weh. Meine Frau hat eine Stunde gelacht. Das finde ich ziemlich grausam.

17. Dezember

Immer noch weit unter Null. Die StraÃen sind zu vereist, um irgendwohin zu kommen. Der Strom war 5 Stunden weg. MuÃte mich in Decken wickeln, um nicht zu erfrieren. Kein Fernseher. Nichts zu tun, als meine Frau anzustarren und zu versuchen, sie zu irritieren.  Glaube, wir hÃ¤tten einen Holzofen kaufen sollen, wÃ¼rde das aber nie zugeben. Ich hasse es, wenn sie recht hat ! Ich hasse es, in meinem eigenen Wohnzimmer zu erfrieren !

20. Dezember

Der Strom ist wieder da, aber noch mal 40 cm von dem verdammten Zeug letzte Nacht ! Noch mehr schaufeln. Hat den ganzen Tag gedauert. Der beschissene Schneepflug kam zweimal vorbei.  Habe versucht eines der Nachbarskinder zum schaufeln zu Ã¼berreden.  Aber die sagen, sie hÃ¤tten keine Zeit, weil sie Hockey spielen mÃ¼ssen. Ich glaube, daÃ die lÃ¼gen.

Wollte eine SchneefrÃ¤se im Baumarkt kaufen. Die hatten keine mehr.

Kriegen erst im MÃ¤rz wieder welche rein. Ich glaube, daÃ die lÃ¼gen.  Bob sagt, daÃ ich schaufeln muÃ oder die Stadt macht es und schickt mir die Rechnung. Ich glaube, daÃ er lÃ¼gt.

22. Dezember

Bob hatte recht mit weiÃer Weihnacht, weil heute Nacht noch mal 30 cm von dem weiÃen Zeug gefallen ist und es ist so kalt, daÃ es bis August nicht schmelzen wird. Es hat 45 Minuten gedauert, bis ich fertig angezogen war zum Schaufeln und dann muÃte ich pinkeln.  Als ich mich schlieÃlich ausgezogen, gepinkelt und wieder angezogen hatte, war ich zu mÃ¼de zum Schaufeln. Habe versucht, fÃ¼r den Rest des Winters Bob anzuheuern, der eine SchneefrÃ¤se an seinem Lastwagen hat, aber er sagt, daÃ er zu viel zu tun hat. Ich glaube, daÃ der Wichser lÃ¼gt.

23. Dezember

Nur 10 cm Schnee heute. Und es hat sich auf 0 Grad erwÃ¤rmt. Meine Frau wollte, daÃ ich heute das Haus dekoriere. Ist die bekloppt ?

Ichhabe keine Zeit - ich muÃ SCHAUFELN !!!! Warum hat sie es mir nicht schon vor einem Monat gesagt ? Sie sagt, sie hat, aber ich

glaube, daÃ sie lÃ¼gt.

24. Dezember

20 Zentimeter. Der Schnee ist vom Schneepflug so fest zusammen geschoben, daÃ ich die Schaufel abgebrochen habe. Dachte, ich kriege einen Herzanfall.

Falls ich jemals den Arsch kriege, der den Schneepflug fÃ¤hrt, ziehe ich ihn an seinen Eiern durch den Schnee.

Ich weiÃ genau, daÃ er sich hinter der Ecke versteckt und wartet, bisich mit dem Schaufeln fertig bin. Und dann kommt er mit 150 km/h die StraÃe runtergerast und wirft tonnenweise Schnee auf die Stelle, wo ich gerade war. Heute Nacht wollte meine Frau mit mir Weihnachts-lieder singen und Geschenke auspacken, aber ich hatte keine Zeit.  MuÃte nach dem Schneepflug Ausschau halten.

25. Dezember

Frohe Weihnachten. 60 cm mehr von der !*?#@S.  Eingeschneit. Der Gedanke an Schneeschaufeln lÃ¤Ãt mein Blut kochen, Gott, ich hasse Schnee ! Dann kam der Schneepflugfahrer vor bei und hat nach einer Spende gefragt. Ich habâ ihm meine Schaufel Ã¼ber den Kopf gezogen. Meine Frau sagt, daÃ ich schlechte Manieren habe. Ich glaube, daÃ sie eine Idiotin ist. Wenn ich mir noch ein mal Wolfgang Petry anhÃ¶ren muÃ, werde ich sie umbringen.

26. Dezember

Immer noch eingeschneit. Warum um alles in der Welt sind wir hier her gezogen ? Es war alles IHRE Idee. Sie geht mir echt auf die Ner-ven.

27. Dezember

Die Temperatur ist auf -30 Grad gefallen und die Wasserrohre sind eingefroren.

28. Dezember

Es hat sich auf -5 Grad erwÃ¤rmt. Immer noch eingeschneit. DIE ALTE MACHT MICH VERRÃCKT!!!

29. Dezember

Noch mal 30 Zentimeter. Bob sagt, daÃ ich das Dach frei schaufeln muÃ, oder es wird einstÃ¼rzen. Das ist das dÃ¤mlichste, was ich je gehÃ¶rt habe. FÃ¼r wie blÃ¶d hÃ¤lt der mich eigentlich?

30. Dezember

Das Dach ist eingestÃ¼rzt. Der Schneepflugfahrer verklagt mich auf 50.000 DM Schmerzensgeld. Meine Frau ist zu ihrer Mutter gefahren.  25 Zentimeter vorhergesagt.

31. Dezember

Habe den Rest vom Haus angesteckt. Nie mehr schaufeln.

08. Januar

Mir geht es gut. Ich mag die kleinen Pillen, die sie mir dauernd geben. Warum bin ich an das Bett gefesselt?


----------



## rigger (14. Januar 2010)




----------



## bicicletta (14. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (14. Januar 2010)

hahaha ich schmeiß mich wech


----------



## fjolnir (14. Januar 2010)

haha das ist echt gut


----------



## MichiP (15. Januar 2010)

Morgen,
ich versuche hier noch mal mein GlÃ¼ck im "kleinen" Rahmen Infos zu einer Safety Jacket zu bekommen.

Gibt es in/um Hannover wo man mal verschiedene Modelle anprobieren kann.
Habt Ihr aus *eigener* Erfahrung den ein oder anderen Ratschlag was man sich evtl. mal zur Anprobe bestellen sollte. Mein Rahmen liegt so bei 100-200â¬.

Danke und GruÃ

Michele


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Januar 2010)

ATB müsste verschiedene Jacken da haben. Keha Sports am Steintor auch, da aber lieber nur anprobieren 
Zu empfehlen ist das 661 Pressure Suit oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Evel Knievel (15. Januar 2010)

Die neuen Modelle von O-Neal sind auch sehr gut!


----------



## schappi (15. Januar 2010)

sind O-Neil und 661nicht baugleich?

Ansonsten Bike infecition Barsnghausen Hohenbostel Evels Nachbar, der hat auch was da.


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (15. Januar 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> Morgen,
> ich versuche hier noch mal mein Glück im "kleinen" Rahmen Infos zu einer Safety Jacket zu bekommen.
> 
> Gibt es in/um Hannover wo man mal verschiedene Modelle anprobieren kann.
> ...


 
Hi,
ich habe das Armor-Jacket von Race Face und bin sehr zufrieden.
(kann aber keinen Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern aufstellen)
Eine Größentabelle findest Du, bei Bedarf, auf der Homepage / oder bei Fragen : gerne per PM.
Gruß, Dirk


----------



## MichiP (15. Januar 2010)

Hi,

vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge.

Ich habe jetzt mal man höre und staune bei Neckermann (auf Rechnung )

die O Neal Madass Protector Jacke und die Dainese Gladiator Evo Shield 
bestellt.

Wenn diese nicht passen werd ich mal die oben genannten Läden Anrufen und fragen was sie auf Lager haben.

Auf der Liste würden noch sixsixone EVO Pressure Suit (zur Zeit nicht lieferbar) und IXS Battle Jacket EVO Protektorenjacke (teurer als geplant stehen)

Weitere Erfahrungsberichter gerne willkommen.

gruß

Michele


----------



## Phil81 (15. Januar 2010)

Jo die Pressure Suit ist echt Super. Hat mir im Sommer einmal den Arschgerettet.


----------



## schappi (15. Januar 2010)

Ich wusste garnicht, daß das so weit runterreicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Januar 2010)

@MichiP: Das 661 Pressuresuit müsste bei www.chainreactioncycles.com verfügbar sein.


----------



## Phil81 (16. Januar 2010)

Auch zu empfelen ist der Evoc Protectorenrucksack. Fahre eigendlich bis auf Park (eh nicht so mein Ding) immer nur mit Abgetrennter Rückenplatte + Rucksack.

Das Teil bietet auch wesentlich mehr Platz als ein Deuter Attack


----------



## MichiP (16. Januar 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @MichiP: Das 661 Pressuresuit müsste bei www.chainreactioncycles.com verfügbar sein.



Hab ich schon erspäht aber wie ist es mit Rückgabe bei nicht gefallen?
Fernabgabegesetzt gilt so was auch auf der Insel???



Phil81 schrieb:


> Auch zu empfelen ist der Evoc Protectorenrucksack. Fahre eigendlich bis auf Park (eh nicht so mein Ding) immer nur mit Abgetrennter Rückenplatte + Rucksack.
> 
> Das Teil bietet auch wesentlich mehr Platz als ein Deuter Attack



Steht für die "normale" Tour auch auf meiner Wunschliste.
Viele sagen das er weniger gut belüftet ist!?! Stimmt das? 
Wie halten den die Riemen für die Protektoren?


Gruß

Michele


----------



## Phil81 (16. Januar 2010)

Das er nicht so gut wie ein "normaler" Rucksack belüftet ist, ist klar da man ja einen durchgängige Rückenplatte hat.

Ist jedoch kein Problem. Habe den Rucksack jetzt ein Jahr im Einsatz. Riemen sitzen fest und der Rucksack wabelt auch nicht wenn er voll ist wie z.B. mein alter Apex.

Schön ist dadurch das der Rucksack recht hochbaut kann man beim tragen das Unterohr schön drauf ablegen. Nur sollte man im Brillenfach dann keine Brille haben 

Und schützen tut er auch was ich leider schon testen musste.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Januar 2010)

Tja, zurÃ¼ckschicken ist bei CRC tatsÃ¤chlich ein bisschen problematisch.
Bei Bikemailorder ist das Pressure Suit aber auch verfÃ¼gbar. Und ab 50â¬ kann man kostenlos zurÃ¼ckschicken.


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Januar 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Tja, zurückschicken ist bei CRC tatsächlich ein bisschen problematisch.



hab ich nicht festgestellt. 
bin 100 % zufreiden mit crc. 

aber back to topic:

ich fahre die IMPACT ARMOUR weste von dainese. 
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...331&cid=091118150459&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1

hat mir auch schon geholfen  . 
hat mMn den vorteil, dass man ellenbogenschützer auch mal separat auf einer endurotour tragen kann. 
fahre die jacke/weste bei 1,80 und z.zt 90kg in gr. L


----------



## Scott865 (16. Januar 2010)

Fährt irgendwer morgen.


----------



## MichiP (16. Januar 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Das er nicht so gut wie ein "normaler" Rucksack belüftet ist, ist klar da man ja einen durchgängige Rückenplatte hat.
> 
> Ist jedoch kein Problem. Habe den Rucksack jetzt ein Jahr im Einsatz. Riemen sitzen fest und der Rucksack wabelt auch nicht wenn er voll ist wie z.B. mein alter Apex.
> 
> ...



Hörst sich ja so weit sehr gut an. Das mit der Belüftung muss man dann halt so hin nehmen



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Tja, zurückschicken ist bei CRC tatsächlich ein bisschen problematisch.
> Bei Bikemailorder ist das Pressure Suit aber auch verfügbar. Und ab 50 kann man kostenlos zurückschicken.



Mich würde die neue Evo Pressure Suit 2010 Interessieren die gibt es aber irgendwie nirgends sofort. Kritikpunkt wäre hier das vielleicht zu kurze Rückenteil???



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hab ich nicht festgestellt.
> bin 100 % zufreiden mit crc.
> 
> aber back to topic:
> ...



Gewicht komm ich auch hin verteilt sich los mehr oder weniger auf 186 cm. Mal schauen was die Bestellte Dainese in XL so "sagt"

vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge


Gruß

Michele


----------



## matzinski (16. Januar 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Fährt irgendwer morgen.


Stefan, weisstschonwer und ich. Anreise mit S-Bahn (die um kurz nach 10:00 in Basche ist). Wir steigen in Empelde zu - diesmal wirklich . Letzter Wagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Januar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...bei 1,80 und z.zt 90kg in gr. L



81 bei 1,88 
Ich bin heute mal spontan raus. So richtig erfolgreich war das nicht!
Ab Taternpfahl ging es nicht fahrend weiter und auf schieben hatte ich keinen Bock.
Also 2h rund um die Bredenbecker Dorfeiche.
Immerhin 20 km mit 400Hm.


----------



## Quen (16. Januar 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 81 bei 1,88
> Ich bin heute mal spontan raus. So richtig erfolgreich war das nicht!
> Ab Taternpfahl ging es nicht fahrend weiter und auf schieben hatte ich keinen Bock.
> Also 2h rund um die Bredenbecker Dorfeiche.
> Immerhin 20 km mit 400Hm.


Deswegen bleibe ich zur Zeit gleich im Gehrdener und/oder Benther Berg.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Januar 2010)

Ich würde gern morgen wieder einen Hundespaziergang machen. Treffen um 13:30 BBW. Wer hat Lust ?


----------



## matzinski (16. Januar 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich würde gern morgen wieder einen Hundespaziergang machen. Treffen um 13:30 BBW. Wer hat Lust ?


Lust hätten wir schon, sind aber nachmittags bereits auf der alten Bult zum Hundegang verabredet. Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit Biken aus? Egestorf kurz nach 10:00 ?


----------



## blumully (17. Januar 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich würde gern morgen wieder einen Hundespaziergang machen. Treffen um 13:30 BBW. Wer hat Lust ?



Wir kommen mit. Treffen bei Dir oder oben am Parkplatz?


----------



## Jennfa (17. Januar 2010)

Schade dass wir nicht mit konnten. Ich bin heut erst aus Mainz zurück und der Hund ist gerade am kränkeln. Nächstes mal gern wieder .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. Januar 2010)

Hoffentlich erholt sich die Hundedame schnell wieder


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Januar 2010)

Die Termine für die Challenge4mtb sind raus 


18.04. Warm Up Marathon Hellental
25.04. Kami-Cup Barntrup
15.05. Race To Sky Boffzen
22.05. Kollerbeck
30.05. Dassel
19.06. Bergsprint Bad Driburg
21.08. Downhill Merxhausen
29.08. 3 Stunden von Detmold
18.09. 8 Stunden Rennen Barntrup


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Januar 2010)

*21.8. *


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Januar 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> *21.8. *




blöder termin  

könnte mit pds kollidieren 

der rest passt aber


----------



## Phil81 (17. Januar 2010)

21.08 

Da ich zu der Zeit leider keinen Urlaub habe wird bei mir PDS eh nichts.

Dafür aber ende Juli dann kan man auch gleich den Worldcup in Champery mitnehmen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Januar 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> 21.08
> 
> 
> 
> Dafür aber ende Juli dann kan man auch gleich den Worldcup in Champery mitnehmen.



viel spaß !
da kommt keiner von uns auf dem rad heile runter


----------



## Fh4n (18. Januar 2010)

Wir hatten uns gestern trotz des Tauwetters in den Deister gewagt - MIT Rad! Mit ERSCHRECKEN  mussten wir feststellen, dass seit dem Schneefall niemand mehr den Mögebiertrail gefahren ist?! Erstbefahrung, war bei dem Sulzschnee eher semi. :/


----------



## Phil81 (18. Januar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> viel spaß !
> da kommt keiner von uns auf dem rad heile runter



Ich wollt da auch eher zuschauen als Mitfahren.


----------



## Madeba (18. Januar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Die Termine für die Challenge4mtb sind raus...


und Höxter ist nicht mehr dabei


----------



## chris2305 (18. Januar 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> und Höxter ist nicht mehr dabei



Soll jetzt im 2 jahres Ryhtmus kommen im Wechsel mit Race to Sky. (kommt auch so, siehe extra fred)

Mal abwarten. Schade isses auf alle Fälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (18. Januar 2010)

@ Matzinski
Sorry mir ist gestern was dazwischen gekommen.War den ganzen Tag nicht am PC.


----------



## Quen (18. Januar 2010)

War heute jmd im Wald?

Wie siehts dort aus, noch/wieder alles vereist oder fahrbar?


----------



## Hitzi (18. Januar 2010)

Ich war zwar nur im Stadtwald der LH aber mit Bike oder Kinderwagen geht nix 

Am Freitag war im Süntel der Untergrund schon schlecht........... ich könnte den Wald im Moment nicht empfehlen.

Erst wennes wieder friert


----------



## chris2305 (18. Januar 2010)

Das Rollkommando fand den Untergrund gut!


----------



## Madeba (18. Januar 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Das Rollkommando fand den Untergrund gut!




Wir hätten rauf tatsächlich in der zweiten Rechtskurve geradeaus fahren sollen, da ging es Samstag Nachmittag sehr gut.
Dafür sind mir später ca. 6cm tiefe, weiche Treckerspuren aber so richtig auf den Zeiger gegangen. Selbst beim Schieben haben die genervt 

Ich war so fertig, daß ich mir am Turm leichtsinnigerweise gleich einen doppelten Frankfurter bestellt habe. Das mache ich *NIE !* wieder 
Handbreit geschnitten, ich tippe mal auf >2000kcal.


----------



## taifun (18. Januar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> War heute jmd im Wald?
> 
> Wie siehts dort aus, noch/wieder alles vereist oder fahrbar?



Der ist gerade jetzt unpassierbar


----------



## Madeba (19. Januar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Wie siehts dort aus, noch/wieder alles vereist oder fahrbar?


mach mal bitte Meldung, wenn GB und BB wieder anständig befahrbar sind


----------



## foxi (19. Januar 2010)

Selbst hier im flachen Ländle geht rein gar-nichts im Gelände...ist wie auf Pattex fahren der Pappschnee. Wenns 2Tage noch weiter so taut dann könnts wieder losgehen
Weiss jemand wie der Rundweg ums Steinhudermeer z.Zt. beschaffen ist?


----------



## schappi (19. Januar 2010)

foxi schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wie der Rundweg ums Steinhudermeer z.Zt. beschaffen ist?



Bist du jetzt so verzweifelt, daß du die Touri-Avus um das Meer fahren willst?
Boah ey, Alter da muss man ja sehr verzweifelt sein!
gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (19. Januar 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> mach mal bitte Meldung, wenn GB und BB wieder anständig befahrbar sind


Werde es wohl erst frühestens SA versuchen... gebe dann aber ne Meldung.


----------



## Der Dicke Mann (19. Januar 2010)

Runde ums Steinhuder Meer am Samstag:
Vor Winzlar Schneewehen ca. 1m hoch. 1km tragen. Außerdem Moorweg unfahrbar! Dazwischen alles i.O..

Das war aber vor dem Tauwetter! Der Moorweg könnte jetzt gehen, bei den Wehen wage ich das zu bezweifeln!


----------



## kai_sl (19. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute ... mal was ganz anderes!

Zunächst mal: ich les nun schon ne ganze zeitlang in eurem forum.
vielen dank für ne reihe lustiger, interessanter und informativer beiträge.
macht wirklich spaß euch auf diese weise auf euren touren zu begleiten-
ich hoff, ich kann das demnächst bald auch mal im real life ...
ich freu mich schon, bei ein wenig besseren bedingungen, die eine oder andere runde mit euch zu drehen.

was mich betrifft: ich fahr jetzt jetzt seit ca. 1 jahr mb, radl schon geraume zeit so ca. 6-8000km pro jahr+ hab letztes jahr n geführten alpencross mitgemacht, bin also noch n greenhorn  

jetzt zu meiner frage: habt ihr erfahrungen mit geführten harztouren (auch über mehrere Tage)
es gibt da den einen oder anderen anbieter- ich versprech mir davon, n paar schöne mb-touren durch den harz kennen zu lernen. 
könnt ihr mir viell. einen tipp geben? 
jede menge dank meinerseits ist euch sicher


----------



## schappi (20. Januar 2010)

Der Karsten Kliebsch mit Harz Aktiv in Goslar ist gut und nett. Habe in der Vergangenheit schon einige Touren mit ihm gemacht. Hier der Link zu seiner Homepage
http://www.harzaktiv.net/frameset.htm
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MichiP (20. Januar 2010)

Kann noch Trailtech empfehlen.

drück mich

da bekommst Du auf den Touren auch noch ein Techniktraining.

Werden im Mai dort einen Endurokurs besuchen.

Die Traildays stehen unter Event.

gruß

Michele



ps: die ersten "Ergebnisse" von der Protektorenjackensuche für die die es Interessiert.

klich mich auch


----------



## foxi (20. Januar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt so verzweifelt, daß du die Touri-Avus um das Meer fahren willst?
> Boah ey, Alter da muss man ja sehr verzweifelt sein!
> gruß
> Schappi




man ja, ich net - Hey ich wollt doch  ne schöne Frau dort auf schön gekehrten Wegen ausführen. 




Okay hast mich doch erwischt, denke im Winter hat die Runde ohne Touri rummel auch ihre Reize also so rein Landschaftlich und mit sehle baumeln lassen am einsamen Strand. -ist mal was anderes

@D.D.Mann: thanks, für die Info, da werde ich mir das Vorhaben noch etwas aufsparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (20. Januar 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> Hey Leute ... mal was ganz anderes!
> 
> Zunächst mal: ich les nun schon ne ganze zeitlang in eurem forum.
> vielen dank für ne reihe lustiger, interessanter und informativer beiträge.
> ...



guckst du hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=433613

dort wurde das thema gerade durchgekaut


----------



## KTMBasti (20. Januar 2010)

@ kai sl : Fährst Du Himmelfahrt bei mir mit !!!  Lies: "Biker aus dem Ostkreis Hannover,Burgdorf,Lehrte,Uetze,Celle......

Gruß   KTMBasti


----------



## schappi (22. Januar 2010)

Unser lieber Hoerman ist heute 41 Jahre alt geworden!
Happy Birthday alter Sack.


----------



## taxifolia (22. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute und immer 1 bar Druck im Reifen zum Geburtstag "Hörmi".



Bist kein alter Sack-  nur Sack 


( Will jemand heute nachmittag ne Runde drehen, hoffentlich finde ich mein bike noch ??? )  

taxi


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (22. Januar 2010)

schon E I N U N D V I E R Z I G ?  ...  

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH UND ALLES GUTE !!! 

Gruß, Dirk


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. Januar 2010)

41
alles gute zum Geburtstag Hörminator

Gruß Tom


----------



## stefan64 (22. Januar 2010)

Sören, auch von mir:


----------



## Brook (22. Januar 2010)

Unglaublich ... aber wünschenswert ... ich in dem Alter und immer noch soooo bikebegeistert GEIL!

Also auch von mir: HERZLICHSTEN ZUM GEBURTSTAG!


----------



## Jennfa (22. Januar 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!! Ich habe gehört: je älter man wird, desto verrücktere Sachen stellt man an . Weiter so...





Grüße Jenna


----------



## Madeba (22. Januar 2010)

Moin Sören,

auch von mir alles Gute, alter Senior !



Na denn Prost !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Januar 2010)

Alles Gute, Sören!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Januar 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> Moin Sören,
> 
> auch von mir alles Gute, alter Senior !
> 
> ...



Von uns 4en auch einen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch auf diesem Wege.
JETZT kannst du deinen Zivi beantragen.

Auf dem Foto oben hat er erkannt, dass in den Bechern Doppelherz und nicht Rotwein ist 

Weitermachen! Einige hier zeigen ja, dass 41 nicht das Ende ist


----------



## matzinski (22. Januar 2010)

Ich schliesse mich mit den guten Wünschen mal an. Glückwünsche auch von mir. Willkommen bei den Senioren.


----------



## taifun (22. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir an dieser Stelle:
*Alles Gute, Hals und Beinbruch dieses Jahr*


----------



## blumully (22. Januar 2010)

Herzliche Glückwünsche !!! Lass Dir ein paar Teile fürs Bike schenken!


----------



## Skyjet (22. Januar 2010)

Moin moin,

wer ist denn morgen alles im verschneiten Deister? Wollen morgen um 11.15 Uhr ab BBW losfahren.

lg`s


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Januar 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> wer ist denn morgen alles im verschneiten Deister? Wollen morgen um 11.15 Uhr ab BBW losfahren.
> 
> lg`s



Schnee?
Rechne eher mit Eis!


----------



## kai_sl (22. Januar 2010)

@hoerman:
ich kenn dich nicht ... dennoch *herzlichen glückwunsch!!*
und 41?? ... was sagt das schon!  


@schappi/MichiP/Downhillfaller/KTMBasti:

habt vielen dank für eure tipps und anregungen ... 
damit kann ich schon mal ne menge anfangen.

ich freu mich schon auf eine reihe spannender 
touren im deister+ im harz, viell. ja zusammen mit euch.
es wird zeit, wieder ein paar riefen in den waldboden
zu fräsen  

apropos: KTMBasti hatte ne kombinierte cc- und 
bikepark-tour vorgeschlagen. leider packt mein radl keine bikeparks.

wie sehen denn eure touren aus- hab ich mit meinem cc-bike ne chance,
oder seid ihr eher downhill-mäßig unterwegs?

übrigens: im lauf des jahres will ich aufrüsten- mir schwebt ein 
canyon all-moutain vor (für alpencross + herbere trails). 
bin ich da auf der richtigen spur oder empfehlt ihr etwas 
anderes? mir ist n gutes preis-/leistungsverhältnis wichtig.


----------



## Scott865 (23. Januar 2010)

@Matzinski 

Sonntag morgen steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (23. Januar 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> ... übrigens: im lauf des jahres will ich aufrüsten- mir schwebt ein
> canyon all-moutain vor (für alpencross + herbere trails).
> bin ich da auf der richtigen spur oder empfehlt ihr etwas
> anderes? mir ist n gutes preis-/leistungsverhältnis wichtig.


 Kann ich uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen, ich hab's nicht bereut.  Du solltest aber vieleicht jetzt schon bestellen, damit du es im Sommer auch bekommst.  Und zahl' erst bei Lieferung - wenn du dein Geld noch hast, fällt das Warten nicht so schwer. 



Scott865 schrieb:


> @Matzinski
> 
> Sonntag morgen steht?


Hmm, wie ist denn die Lage ? Lohnt sich ein Versuch im Deister oder ist jeder Bikeversuch aussichtslos ? Lust hätt' ich wohl, aber ich bin noch unentschlossen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. Januar 2010)

Erstmal einen herzlichen nachträglichen Glückwunsch an den ollen Hörminator. Nun gehts stramm auf die 50 zu 

@ kai:
Canyon AMs zerbrechen gerne mal auf den Deistertrails 







viele von uns fahren, auch auf langen Touren, deshalb Enduros, z.B. Canyon Torque Alpinist oder Votec V-SX, Cube Frizz, Cheetah Mountain Spirit, Specialized Enduro usw.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. Januar 2010)

Ich würde auch gern morgen fahren. Wer weiß wo es auch evtl. Spaß macht?


----------



## matzinski (23. Januar 2010)

Wenn man überwiegend Deistertrails, Bikepark und Mittelgebirgstouren mit hohem Trailanteil machen möchte, ist ein leichter Freerider vieleicht tatsächlich die bessere Wahl. Einen Alpencross würde ich mit so einem Eisen aber nicht in Angriff nehmen. 
Außerdem: Extos Canyon ist bisher das Einzige, welches durchgebrochen ist. Samy zähl' ich mal nicht mit. Ich denke, dass war eindeutig ein grober Fahrfehler und das Bike war danach auch nur ein bischen verbogen, oder?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Januar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wenn man überwiegend Deistertrails, Bikepark und Mittelgebirgstouren mit hohem Trailanteil machen möchte, ist ein leichter Freerider vieleicht tatsächlich die bessere Wahl. Einen Alpencross würde ich mit so einem Eisen aber nicht in Angriff nehmen.
> Außerdem: Extos Canyon ist bisher das Einzige, welches durchgebrochen ist. Samy zähl' ich mal nicht mit. Ich denke, dass war eindeutig ein grober Fahrfehler und das Bike war danach auch nur ein bischen verbogen, oder?


 
Das Torque oder das speci Enduro gibts auch in leicht.
Ein zweiter LRS reicht ggf. schon

Draßen -6°C im Keller +8°C...also Rolle bis Mittagsschlafende


----------



## Scott865 (23. Januar 2010)

@Matzinski

Weiß nicht wie es im Deister aussieht.Auf Feldwegen liegt teilweise noch so ein Schnee-Eis-Mix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. Januar 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> @hoerman:
> ich kenn dich nicht ... dennoch *herzlichen glückwunsch!!*
> und 41?? ... was sagt das schon!
> 
> ...



Wir fahren Touren. Aber Forstautobahnen nur bergauf, bergab geht es immer auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen.
Also wir nehmen jeden mit, bei uns fahren auch Leute mit HT mit und 100mm CC Bike, die warten dann oben , dafür warten dann die mit den Enduros unten auf die. Wir warten immer auf den Letzten.

An Bike bist du mit einem Canyon Nerve AM oder dem Torque ES gut bedient. Was beim Bike entscheidend ist ist die Geometrie, Je steiler und verblockter man bergab fahren möchte, desto kürzer das Oberrohr und flacher der Lenkwinkel.
Ich habe beides. ein AM und ein Torque und ich fahre im Deister fast nur noch das Torque. jenseits der 50 muss man Jugendlichkeit mit Federweg ausgleichen.
Darum ist der Hoerminator auch schon bei 200mm (wie soll das erst in 10 Jahren sein?)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Januar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wenn man überwiegend Deistertrails, Bikepark und Mittelgebirgstouren mit hohem Trailanteil machen möchte, ist ein leichter Freerider vieleicht tatsächlich die bessere Wahl. *Einen Alpencross würde ich mit so einem Eisen aber nicht in Angriff nehmen.*



also ich würde sofort mit meinem cube fritzz nen alpen-x machen. 
so schwer sind die bikes nun auch wieder nicht. 
2000 hm sind überhaupt kein thema mit dem fritzz am tag. 
(frag mal dhf und barbie dazu . unsere harztouren gingen immer an die 1600 - 2000 hm, und das war mit dem fritzz überhaupt kein problem)

außerdem hat man mit dem federweg einfach mehr spaß beim trailheizen. 

als eierlegende wollmilchsau käme aber evtl. auch das cube stereo mit 140 mm federweg in frage. 

das 3. oder 4. bike kommt dann  von ganz allein 



p.s. 

@ all :     *danke für die glückwünsche  
*


----------



## matzinski (23. Januar 2010)

...auf 'ner Harztour hast aber auch keine 7 - 9 kg Gepäck auf dem Rücken


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Januar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> ...auf 'ner Harztour hast aber auch keine 7 - 9 kg Gepäck auf dem Rücken




rucksack - deuter attack  ca. 2,2 kg
trinkblase 3 liter ---------ca. 3,0 kg
essen -------------------ca. 0,5kg
bekleidung --------------ca. 1,0 kg
------------------------------------
                                    =  6,7 kg

edith :

aber bevor das hier in einen glaubenskrieg ausartet, 
schneller ist man mit einem leichteren bike sicherlich bergauf. 

daher auch mein tip: cube stereo.  
damit ist man im deister bestens dabei, und der alpen-x ist quasi gemacht für das bike.


----------



## matzinski (23. Januar 2010)

jeder wie er mag.



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> daher auch mein tip: cube stereo.
> damit ist man im deister bestens dabei, und der alpen-x ist quasi gemacht für das bike.



da sind wir also doch wieder beim AM 


wie siehts denn nun aus das Geläuf? Kann man im Deister fahren oder nicht? Homer, geh' doch mal vor die Tür und berichte.


----------



## Jennfa (23. Januar 2010)

Wir haben heute lang geschlafen und uns dann nach dem Mittag aufs Bike begeben. Heute war ich irgendwie auch total motiviert und dachte ich versuche es mal. Moritz war neulich schon kurz unterwegs und heute war es wohl noch besser. Von uns aus nach dem Bullerbach hoch zur Kreuzbuche ging super und der Kammweg ging auch gut zu fahren. Alles wieder fahrbar da anscheinend wieder viele Fahrzeuge unterwegs waren. Nur das letzte Stück zum RT musste man kurz schieben. Der Schnee ist überall so hart gefroren dass man erstaunlich gut hoch und runter fahren kann. Der obere Teil vom RT ist noch etwas nervig, aber je mehr der gefahren wird desto besser gehts. Ab der Mitte ist der Trail bombig, wir sind den dann gleich nochmal gefahren weils so genial war . 
Ich sah zwar aus wie ein Clown mit meinen Snowboardhandschuhen und der Goggle mit dem normalen Helm, aber dafür war mir mal richtig warm . Sogar an den Füßen!!! Es bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass in den nächsten Tagen nur wenig Schnee runter kommt, dann sollte es weiter gut gehen.


----------



## taxifolia (23. Januar 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gern morgen fahren. Wer weiß wo es auch evtl. Spaß macht?



Im Deister-wo sonst !

Schlage vor, wir treffen uns bei Dir BBW  um 10 00 Uhr c.t. ( oder ist das zu  früh ?  sonst 11:00 Uhr). Eisen- Matze hat da schon vier Stunden biken hinter sich 

Wege sind zwar vereist, aber griffig- wie jenfa schon schrieb. 

taxi


----------



## matzinski (23. Januar 2010)

Hey Taxi, ich dachte du hättest das Biken schon aufgegeben. Wenn die Bedingungen doch so gut sind, dann ist das abgemacht: 10:00 ct am BBW.  Bei der Eiseskälte schlaf' ich die 4 Std aber lieber aus und komme mit der S-Bahn . Wer ist noch dabei ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. Januar 2010)

10.00 ist grenzwertig aber OK.


----------



## stefan64 (23. Januar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hey Taxi, ich dachte du hättest das Biken schon aufgegeben. Wenn die Bedingungen doch so gut sind, dann ist das abgemacht: 10:00 ct am BBW.  Bei der Eiseskälte schlaf' ich die 4 Std aber lieber aus und komme mit der S-Bahn . Wer ist noch dabei ?









   Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (23. Januar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hey Taxi, ich dachte du hättest das Biken schon aufgegeben. Wenn die Bedingungen doch so gut sind, dann ist das abgemacht: 10:00 ct am BBW.  Bei der Eiseskälte schlaf' ich die 4 Std aber lieber aus und komme mit der S-Bahn . Wer ist noch dabei ?


 Wenn ich komme, fährst du dann wieder mit dem Bike?


----------



## matzinski (23. Januar 2010)

ich glaube nicht. Außerdem hab' ich noch 3 Std Vorsprung. Vieleicht der Rückweg


----------



## Scott-y (23. Januar 2010)

Was sind schon 3h ! Ein bisschen bummeln bei der Anreise .   Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Scott865 (23. Januar 2010)

@ Matzinski 
welche Bahn nehmt ihr dann.Wieder 8:47 vom Empelde?


----------



## matzinski (23. Januar 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @ Matzinski
> welche Bahn nehmt ihr dann.Wieder 8:47 vom Empelde?


Neeee, 9:47


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Januar 2010)

@ jennfa
Schade, wir haben uns heute irgendwie verpasst. Ich bin mit Eike den Raketentrail 4 mal gefahren. Bei jedem mal wurde es etwas schneller. 
Als wir die Straße hochgeschoben haben konnten wir euch auch hören.
Da das son Bock gemacht hat, machen wir das morgen noch mal. Ich treff mich mit 4 bis 5 Leuten um 11 Uhr am Ende vom RT. Vllt will ja jemand mitkommen. Wir machen aber keine Tour, sondern fahren nur Rakete hoch und runter.
Grüße!


----------



## Scott865 (23. Januar 2010)

aber von Empelde und letzte Waggon


----------



## kai_sl (23. Januar 2010)

@matzinski/Homer_Simplon/roudy/

das ist schon so ne sache mit dem alpencross ... du fährst ja nicht einfach über n 
paar berge, du hast dabei auch jede menge zT. total verblockter trails, bei denen 
du denkst: jetzt mal 160mm federweg würd grad reichen, aber dann kommst du an 
eine 3/4h-dauernde schiebepassage oder sollst deine kiste n steilen hang hochschleppen 

... ist ein wenig die quadratur des kreises: ein plus an reserve ist verlockend, 
aber wenn du an die uphill-passagen denkst, verfluchst du jedes zusätzliche halbe kilo.  

andererseits, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich mit meiner cc-krücke in den alpen zwar einige 
mordsmäßige stunts hingelegt hab (weil ich keine große ahnung hatte  *grins), dieses 
wackere radl die torturen aber ganz beachtlich durchgehalten hat ...mein ich: unter 13kg 
gewicht zu bleiben bei nem federweg von 150mm, das könnte ne angemessene kombination sein. 
das leichteste torque wiegt 13,4 ... könnte auch noch gehen, alpinist: 13,85

und canyon allm.: mann, homer, wasn kapitaler crash, kann gut nachvollziehen, dass sich 
einem bei sonem anblick einige zweifel über die qualität seines bikes aufdrängen ...
wär natürlich gut zu wissen, obs sichs hier um eine systematische schwäche des bikes 
handelt, oder ein einzelfall ist.
wie auch immer ... macht mich nachdenklich


@Schappi:

finds gut, dass ganz unterschiedliche leute mitfahren ... + nochmal thema am/torque: 
eigentlich will ich ja auch mehr federweg, weil ausgerechnet das, was was ich am 
wenigsten kann (harte trails mit blöcken drin), mir auch am meisten spaß macht, pervers  


@hoerman:
die cubes sehen schon klasse aus, haben ja auch ne menge lob bekommen; was ich mich 
frag, ist, ob die position des dämpfers so direkt im spritzbereich des hinterrads, 
sich irgendwie auswirkt (oder sieht das auf den fotos nur so aus?) ...

und: viell. ist n AM im deister wirklich nicht die optimale wahl, aber da ich im 
sommer wieder n alpencross mach, werd ich mich wohl wirklich auf die anforderungen 
in diesem bereich konzentrieren (erstmal 1 bike besorgen + dann weitersehen)  

wie auch immer: wenns wieder n bisserl weniger eisig ist, werd ich euch 
mit meinem quasi-noname cc konfrontieren, um diesen vielen worten taten folgen
zu lassen  * grins


euch allen: vielen dank für eure gedanken und viel spaß auf den bikes


----------



## matzinski (24. Januar 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> aber von Empelde und letzte Waggon


yep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampa_Nolo (24. Januar 2010)

So Bubn jetzt mal Tacheles,

wie sehen denn die Wege im Deister aus. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man da super fahren kann.
Hier sind min. 5 cm gefrorener Schnee, doch in langen Strecken auch blankes Eis. Anderweil auch schöne Schneewehen, die mehr an verlockte Trails erinneren, wenn Du über eine rüber bist, dann bremst die nächste dich aus. Oder meine zarten 90 kg zerstören die schöne Wehe, das hilft aber auch nicht wirklich. Wenns keine Schneewehe ist, verblocken Autospuren die Wege, was auch wieder Trial mäßig rüberkommt. Und dann gibts noch kilometerlange Treckerspuren, gegen die ist das gehuppel mit den Engel auf der Waschmaschine nix.

Und jetzt Ihr
Gruss Kampa Nolo

ps: wenn bei Euch das besser ist, dann sagt wann und wo am nächsten WE - hier sind Spikes die erste Wahl.


----------



## lakekeman (24. Januar 2010)

Lies doch einfach mal die letzten 1-2 Seiten, da steht doch alles


----------



## schappi (24. Januar 2010)

@ Kai SL das Canyon AM mit dem Rahmenbruch war ein absoluter Einzelfall (war ein Materialfehler 1:10.000)
Ich fahre den gleichen Rahmen seit 2005, Matze fährt den auch Auch im Canyon Forum ist das der 1. Fall gewesen. Also mach dir keinen Kopp der Canyon AM Rahmen ist absolut Haltbar und von der Geo her Spitze.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (24. Januar 2010)

Kampa_Nolo schrieb:


> So Bubn jetzt mal Tacheles,
> 
> wie sehen denn die Wege im Deister aus. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man da super fahren kann.
> Hier sind min. 5 cm gefrorener Schnee, doch in langen Strecken auch blankes Eis. Anderweil auch schöne Schneewehen, die mehr an verlockte Trails erinneren, wenn Du über eine rüber bist, dann bremst die nächste dich aus. Oder meine zarten 90 kg zerstören die schöne Wehe, das hilft aber auch nicht wirklich. Wenns keine Schneewehe ist, verblocken Autospuren die Wege, was auch wieder Trial mäßig rüberkommt. Und dann gibts noch kilometerlange Treckerspuren, gegen die ist das gehuppel mit den Engel auf der Waschmaschine nix.
> ...


----------



## Kampa_Nolo (24. Januar 2010)

So in etwa hatte ich mir das vorgestellt.
+
Ich habe weder die Zeit, noch Lust den ganzen Fred zu lesen. Die letzten Posts handelten von ne WE-Ausfahrt, kann sein, dass ich beim Querlesen die Passagen zu Reifen und Eis und etc. überlesen habe, was solls.
+
Hut ab Schappi.


----------



## firefighter76 (24. Januar 2010)

moin jungs 
von mir auch alles gute zum geburtstag hoerman 

habe ja nicht viel verpasst in meiner abwesen heit außer schee und kälte 
werde gleich mal meine wp punkte nachtragen die ich bei 30° unter der sonne ägyptens gemacht habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Januar 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Lies doch einfach mal die letzten 1-2 Seiten, da steht doch alles





Kampa_Nolo schrieb:


> Ich habe weder die Zeit, noch Lust den ganzen Fred zu lesen.




wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. Januar 2010)

die Runde heute war mega anstrengend aber einigermaßen vernünftig zu fahren. RT von ganz oben solltet ihr euch lieber nicht antun, das ist noch anstrengender als der Uphill !   von der Hütte aus ist es aber super zu fahren.


----------



## Kampa_Nolo (24. Januar 2010)

Danke Hoermann, und noch alles Gute nachträglich.
Also ums Steinhuder Meer geht net so gut, ja, hab ich gelesen.
Treckerspuren - hab ich auch gelesen.
Ist aber nur ein kleiner Auszug und umschreibt die Lage im Deister wohl kaum. Hier ist es so glatt, da funzt es nicht ohne Spikes.


----------



## schappi (24. Januar 2010)

Kampa_Nolo schrieb:


> . Hier ist es so glatt, da funzt es nicht ohne Spikes.



Wo ist denn Hier?
das schönst Bundesland muss ja wohl Niedersachsen sein.


----------



## Kampa_Nolo (24. Januar 2010)

Ja Schappi,

hier ist auf Hälfte zwischen Deister und Harz, für die, die sich nicht entscheiden können


----------



## matzinski (24. Januar 2010)

@kai_sl: Eine klitze Kleinigkeit hab' ich noch auf Lager bzgl. Alpen-X und Canyon Torque. Jetzt nich' lachen, aber an das Bike kannst du keinen Flaschenhalter schrauben. Das bedeutet, daß du dein Getränk AUCH noch im Rucksack schleppen must, wenn du mit dem Torque unterwegs bist.  Im Deister oder auf Tagestouren fahre ich eigentlich immer mit Trinkrucki, aber beim Alp-X gehört für mich das Getränk ans Bike.

Achso und fahrtechnisch war heute eigentlich alles tippitoppi. Wie Homer ja schon geschrieben hat, war der obere Teil von RT noch nicht wirklich fahrbar, ab Hütte war's aber klasse. ... bischen schattig vieleicht.


----------



## taifun (24. Januar 2010)

Da ja zur nächsten Woche wieder Schnee:kotz: angesagt ist,
dürfte das noch vorhandene Eis wieder bedeckt sein und am SA ist 
Snowride angesagt...schon Pläne??

@firefighter: willkommen in der kälte
@quen: das andere ausfahren??


----------



## schappi (24. Januar 2010)

taifun quen 
habe ich heute morgen einen von euch zwischen Gehrden und Lemmie auf der Schwucke gesehen?


----------



## Quen (24. Januar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> taifun quen
> habe ich heute morgen einen von euch zwischen Gehrden und Lemmie auf der Schwucke gesehen?


Rennrad?

Nee, ich war im warmen Bett.


----------



## firefighter76 (24. Januar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Da ja zur nächsten Woche wieder Schnee:kotz: angesagt ist,
> dürfte das noch vorhandene Eis wieder bedeckt sein und am SA ist
> Snowride angesagt...schon Pläne??
> 
> ...



ja danke alex war nen schock als ich hier aus dem flieger stieg von +30° nach -6°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (24. Januar 2010)

Ich war auf der Runde mit Matze, Stefan, Homer+ Hund,Taxi+ Hund und Scott865 dabei. Nach 2x RT wars auch gut.Ich konnte es nicht lassen und bin vom Fuchsbachtal noch mal zum Kamm hoch. Der Weg von der Kreuzbuche in Richtung Heisterburg-Teufelsbrücke ist fahrbar aber etwas Wind und Eisbruch. Auf dem Weg dahin habe ich vom Kammweg zum Regenerations-Trail geschaut da waren gleich 2 größere Kaliber am Anfang übern Weg.
 P.S. Taxi hatte wegen konditioneller Unpässlichkeit bei Zeiten die Segel gestrichen. Der Hund war besser aufgestellt.


----------



## Kalles (24. Januar 2010)

Moin od. Malzeit 
Leider gibt es auch unter den Radlern noch einige , die meinen einen super Deal gemacht zu haben , indem sie einfach RÃ¤der klauen. Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, das man mit geklauten RÃ¤dern glÃ¼cklich wird u. beim Radeln vor Freude Pippi aus den Augen quillt.

Ich bin jetzt auf eure Hilfe angewiesen, denn man hat mir ein Stumpjumper FSR Pro Carbon Gr.XL u. ein Epic Fsr Marathon Carbon Gr.L, Farbe Carbon silver, geklaut. Der Stumpi hat die Farbe Carbon/schwarz mit goldene Streifen u. braune Felgen. Das Rad stammt aus dem Modelljahr 2009 u. trÃ¤gt die Rahmen Nr.STQ48C0021. Das Epic von 2009 hat die Rahmen Nr. STAB38C0737.
Der Verkaufspreis liegt jeweils bei 4799,-â¬.
Da der Stumpi ein sehr groÃes Rad ist, fÃ¼r Fahrer ab 1,9m GrÃ¶Ãe, mÃ¼Ãte es schnell auffallen, auch das Epic, welches in der Farbe u. AusfÃ¼hrung sehr selten ist.
Fotos von den RÃ¤dern sind auf Kalles Bikertreff zu sehen.
Sachdienliche Hinweise nehmen wir gerne entgegen, es wird nicht euer Schaden sein, also Augen auf. 

Meine Tel. Nr. 01753726047

GruÃ Kalles 
__________________


----------



## taifun (24. Januar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> taifun quen
> habe ich heute morgen einen von euch zwischen Gehrden und Lemmie auf der Schwucke gesehen?



Nö,seit Juni kein RR mehr gefahren...


----------



## Fh4n (24. Januar 2010)

Ich war heute mal wieder oberhalb von Wennigsen unterwegs. Im Gegensatz zu den Wochen vorher war es heute doch schon fast Sommer! Noch ein zwei Grad wärmer und man hat noch mehr Spass.


----------



## Jennfa (24. Januar 2010)

Ach dann waren das eure Bikespuren auf denen wir heute gewandert sind . Wir waren heute mit dem Hund drüben und haben uns das ganze mal angeguckt...Mögebier sieht mal richtig fahrbar aus und Teile von Barbie und Grab auch (was davon noch übrig ist halt ). Wir werden die Tage auf jeden Fall rüber fahren, hoffentlich kommt jetzt nicht zuviel Neuschnee!!!


----------



## Scott865 (25. Januar 2010)

Also die Frühschicht gestern war ja mal wieder richtig genial.Die Bergauf-passagen waren sogar fast angenehm zufahren,bis auf das hängen bleiben in den Fahrspuren.Runter auf dem RT (ab der Hütte)hat richtig Spaß gemacht,hätt ich nicht gedacht mit dem ganzen Schnee und Eis und am Ende waren sogar zwei kleine Sprünge drin.


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Januar 2010)

aufruf zum mitmachen !!

wenn schon eine info über den deister erscheinen soll, dann doch wohl auch mit ein paar anregungen zum biken, oder  .

also alle schön an angegebene adresse schreiben :


----------



## Kalles (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

wie schon in meinem anderen Beitrag hier geschrieben, sind uns zwei Räder direkt aus dem Laden geklaut worden.

Wir bitten euch die Augen aufzuhalten, falls die Bikes irgendwo auftauchen oder zu einem "superPreis " angeboten werden.

hier sind noch  Bilder der gestohlenen Fahrräder:


geklaute Bikes
Schon mal vielen Dank fürs Augen aufhalten.

www.radsport-schriewer.de

Kalle


----------



## taifun (25. Januar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> aufruf zum mitmachen !!
> 
> wenn schon eine info über den deister erscheinen soll, dann doch wohl auch mit ein paar anregungen zum biken, oder  .
> 
> also alle schön an angegebene adresse schreiben :



Aber doch bitte nicht die Trails....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Januar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> aufruf zum mitmachen !!
> 
> wenn schon eine info über den deister erscheinen soll, dann doch wohl auch mit ein paar anregungen zum biken, oder  .
> 
> also alle schön an angegebene adresse schreiben :



Da müssen Herr Forst doch alle Hutschnüre platzen.
200.000 Besucher pro Jahr, das sind entweder 550 jeden Tag oder falls die alle am Wochenende kommen fast 2000 pro Samstag/Sonntag.

Die ziehen dann in Horden durch den Wald, treten alles platt, lassen Ihren Müll überall rumliegen, latschen durchs Unterholz, pinkeln und k... überall hin und wer ist dann gewesen...?

Zudem ist doch bei 2000 Wanderern/Tag gar kein Platz mehr auf den Forstwegen oder?
Wo sollen den die Radler dann hin?

Als Bälle flach halten


----------



## matzinski (25. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, ich schreib' da mal hin, dass der Deister das langweiligste Flecken Erde ist und dass ein Besuch nicht wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Quen (25. Januar 2010)

Finde den Deister auch voll öde. Besonders im Sommer, schlimm hier.

Fahrt lieber nach NRW oder in den Harz!


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Januar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Aber doch bitte nicht die Trails....



naja, barbie,- grab und co. sind ja keine geheimnisse mehr. 

und je mehr biker in den wald kommen, desto größer wird der druck auf die region, anreinerstädte, jäger usw, endlich etwas in unserem sinne zu tun. 

oder seh ich das falsch ?


----------



## matzinski (25. Januar 2010)

Sören, das ist ja wohl nicht dein Ernst, dass du im Deisteranzeiger eine Beschreibung der schönsten Trails des Deisters lesen möchtest, am besten noch mit Lageplan und GPS-Daten


----------



## Madeba (25. Januar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...oder seh ich das falsch ?


ich seh das mal so, das Du dringend frische Luft brauchst 

Wie siehts aus? Ich habe morgen Urlaub und werde die Sonne im Süntel auf dem Bike ausgiebig geniessen. 

Sonst noch jemand ohne Fahrschein ?
(Frührentner, Freiberufler, Arbeitslose, Studenten und alle anderen, die auch am Vormittag Zeit haben  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (25. Januar 2010)

Kurzer Einwurf: Wenn man mit GPS etwas firm ist, findet man im Inet auf die Schnelle mehrere Deister-Trails samt GPS-Daten. Check GPSies und Bikemap. Na, wer wars?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Januar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> naja, barbie,- grab und co. sind ja keine geheimnisse mehr.
> und je mehr biker in den wald kommen, desto größer wird der druck auf die region, anreinerstädte, jäger usw, endlich etwas in unserem sinne zu tun.
> oder seh ich das falsch ?



JEIN...der Druck steigt sicher ein wenig, aber wollen wir wirklich Wartemarken ziehen müssen?


----------



## exto (25. Januar 2010)

Tach Mädels,

bei all dem Winterfrust, der im und um den Deister im Moment herscht, muss ich schnell mal n Paar Grüße von der warmen Seite der Welt loswerden. Während bei euch offensichtlich immer noch (oder wieder) Schippen angesagt ist, sieht mein abendliches Programm zur Zeit etwa so aus:





Das war jedenfalls Vorgestern in Pak Beng in der Volksrepublik Laos  Da haben wir einen Zwischenstop auf unserer Mekongtour eingelegt. Laos war einfach nur geil: Thailand meets DDR  Der offizielle Name von Laos lautet übrigens "Lao PDR", wobei PDR eigentlich "Peoples Democratic Republic" heißt. In Wirklichkeit heißt es allerdings "Please Don't Rush", und die Laoten nehmen das sehr, sehr ernst...

"War", deshalb, weil wir inzwischen wieder in Thailand angekommen sind, in Chiang Mai. Hier gewöhnen wir uns erst mal ein Paar Tage wieder an ein wenigstens etwas normales Leben, um uns dann ein Motorrad zu mieten und über's Wochenende zum Raggaefestival nach Pai zu fahren. Wird sicher geil 

Im Moment geht hier grad ein leckeres Tropengewitter runter, aber die  Bar, in der ich sitze, hat ein funktionierendes WiFi, es hat 23° und in ner halben Stunde ist alles wieder gut.

Also: Ärgert euch nicht! Es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten. Seht zu, dass ihr den Schnee wegkriegt, ich bin nämlich heiß auf'n Deister...

Liebe Grüße übrigens auch von Maren...



PS.: Hoermchen, ich hoffe, du hast meine SMS fristgerecht gekriegt (war etwas abenteuerlich), ansonsten, du weißt schon: Glückwunsch........alter Sack................laberfasel usw.


----------



## Madeba (25. Januar 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> JEIN...der Druck steigt sicher ein wenig, aber wollen wir wirklich Wartemarken ziehen müssen?


So weit wird es kaum kommen. Schließlich gibt es keinen Lift.


----------



## Madeba (25. Januar 2010)

exto schrieb:


> ...Winterfrust...


Hä ? Versteh ich nich... Ist doch alles fahrbar


----------



## matzinski (25. Januar 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> ich seh das mal so, das Du dringend frische Luft brauchst
> 
> Wie siehts aus? Ich habe morgen Urlaub und werde die Sonne im Süntel auf dem Bike ausgiebig geniessen.
> 
> ...


Mist, leider gehöre ich zu keiner der o. g. Gruppen dazu. Bin deshalb morgen früh definitiv raus.


----------



## matzinski (25. Januar 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Also: Ärgert euch nicht! Es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten. Seht zu, dass ihr den Schnee wegkriegt, ich bin nämlich heiß auf'n Deister...


 ... wird auch Zeit, dass du wieder ein paar WP's beisteuerst. Die haben wir dringend nötig.


----------



## taifun (26. Januar 2010)

Komme gerade aus Hopital....falle erst mal wieder aus...kein Biken so schnell.Montag wahrscheinlich OP. Keine WP Punkte


----------



## Quen (26. Januar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus Hopital....falle erst mal wieder aus...kein Biken so schnell.Montag wahrscheinlich OP. Keine WP Punkte


Sche*ss auf den WP!

Komme dann im KH mal vorbei!


----------



## firefighter76 (26. Januar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus Hopital....falle erst mal wieder aus...kein Biken so schnell.Montag wahrscheinlich OP. Keine WP Punkte



was haste den angestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (26. Januar 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> was haste den angestellt



Nichts.... alles so wie immer.Weißt du doch..bin immer so lieb

Da darf dann mal auf die Schlachtbank....wird was raus oder auch wieder wo anders hingemacht und dann soll es gut sein.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Januar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Nichts.... alles so wie immer.Weißt du doch..bin immer so lieb
> 
> Da darf dann mal auf die Schlachtbank....wird was raus oder auch wieder wo anders hingemacht und dann soll es gut sein.



Uups - nicht klein kriegen lassen.
Komm wieder auf die Beine .

[[wird was raus oder auch wieder wo anders hingemacht]]

Hauptsache nicht Nase in den Sitzbereich ode rFüße ins Gesicht


----------



## Phil81 (27. Januar 2010)

@ Taifun gute Besserung


----------



## Phil81 (27. Januar 2010)

Zurück aus dem "Trainingslager"







Fahrer Schotti


----------



## matzinski (28. Januar 2010)

ich will solche Fotos zur Zeit nicht sehen. weg damit. Das ist ja nur noch deprimierend.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Januar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> ich will solche Fotos zur Zeit nicht sehen. weg damit. Das ist ja nur noch deprimierend.



RECHTS Mousetaste "Fotos blockieren" hilft


----------



## Phil81 (28. Januar 2010)

Welcher Shop macht den in Hannover nen Service für ne Totem inclusive Dichtungstausch? Und was muss man für sowas berappen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Januar 2010)

phil81 schrieb:


> welcher shop macht den in hannover nen service für ne totem inclusive dichtungstausch? Und was muss man für sowas berappen?




atb


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Januar 2010)

Wurde sie auf La Palma so genommen? Oder hast du den sowieso schon nötigen Dichtungswechsel bis nach La Palma aufgeschoben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (28. Januar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> ich will solche Fotos zur Zeit nicht sehen. weg damit. Das ist ja nur noch deprimierend.


ist Dir da zuviel weiß und blau drauf ? Kann doch auch ganz schön sein:

























da sind sogar -12°C auf dem Bike ganz gut zu ertragen


----------



## Phil81 (28. Januar 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wurde sie auf La Palma so genommen? Oder hast du den sowieso schon nötigen Dichtungswechsel bis nach La Palma aufgeschoben?


Beides 

Jetzt sind beide Dichtungen hin. Und die Sifft jetzt mal richtig. Will bei der Gelegenheit gleich die neuen 2010 Dichtungen einbauen lassen. Die sollen etwas besser sein. 

Hammerschmidt muss auch zum Service da hat ein relativ dicker Brocken die Zugführung zerstört und sämtliche Schrauben sammt Gewinde rausgerissen.  Allerdings kann bei der Gelegenheit auch mal der Bashguard ausgetauscht werden. Carbon hält irgendwie nichts aus.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Januar 2010)

Scheint ein erfolgreicher Urlaub gewesen zu sein. Da muss ich auch mal hin!


----------



## Jennfa (28. Januar 2010)

@ madeba : Das sehe ich auch so, je weiter man hoch fährt/geht, desto schöner sieht der Deister (oder auch der Süntel ) momentan aus ! Wenn dazu noch die Sonne scheint !


----------



## fjolnir (28. Januar 2010)

nabend,
weiß einer von euch welche helmhalterung von sigma für die magicshine p7 lampe passt?


----------



## Dease (28. Januar 2010)

@fjolnir: Der Helmhalter der Tesla Lupine passt auf jeden Fall. Nur das Verlängerungskabel nicht.
Der Helmhalter der Sigma Evo X / Mirage soll auch noch passen. Hier steht etwas dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=441907


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (28. Januar 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Zurück aus dem "Trainingslager"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo ist denn das? Palma de Mallorca oder La Palma Kanarische Inseln?

Liegen in den Bergen da noch Schneefetzen rum?

Wie hoch ist die höchste Erhebung auf La Palma?

Gibts da MTB Infastruktur und präparierte Trails?

Gruß Martin


----------



## fjolnir (28. Januar 2010)

ok danke


----------



## matzinski (29. Januar 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> @ madeba : Das sehe ich auch so, je weiter man hoch fährt/geht, desto schöner sieht der Deister (oder auch der Süntel ) momentan aus ! Wenn dazu noch die Sonne scheint !


ja, wennnnnnn !


----------



## Phil81 (29. Januar 2010)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das? Palma de Mallorca oder La Palma Kanarische Inseln?
> 
> Liegen in den Bergen da noch Schneefetzen rum?
> 
> ...



La Palma Kanarische Inseln

1. Nö und wenn nur wenig
2. Roque de los Muchachos 2426m
3 Zum Glück nicht. 
Es gibt zur Zeit 2 Läden die Shutteln und Guiden. Gebaute MTB Trails hat es da nicht. Braucht es auch gar nicht da die Wanderwege dort wenn man technische Trails mag reichen.


----------



## Jennfa (29. Januar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> ja, wennnnnnn !



Ja ich gebe zu, dass das momentan selten der Fall ist . Ich war gerade mit Hund im Wald und musste feststellen dass mein Bike wohl erstmal wieder ne Pause macht .


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Januar 2010)

Trotz des suboptimalen Wetters läßt sich nicht leugnen, dass 2010 begonnen hat.
  Auch wenn man unter dem Schnee wenig davon sieht.

  Eventplanung läuft in der IG. Aber ich habe mal Interesse an dem was Ihr sonst so mit dem MTB plant.

  Ich will 2010:

  Endlich mal Ith, Süntel, Benther, Gehrdener, Deister, kleiner Deister, Wiehen, Bückeberge, Teuto und den Harz befahren.
  Ziel ist dabei mindestens je 2 Touren mit gesamt mindestens 100 km zu fahren
  Bsp: Zuhause  Rinteln  Retour // Wittekindsweg 

  Zudem werde ich  auch zu Trainingszwecken  auch mal die kleine im Kinderhänger chauffieren (ich hoffe sie will das)


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Januar 2010)

Was ist denn bei euch im Deister heute morgen los gewesen ?

Mein Navi meldete: L401-Nienstädter Pass-*Fähre ausser Betrieb* 





Seit ihr schon im Schnee versunken und braucht jetzt Fähren


----------



## chris2305 (29. Januar 2010)

Neuer Termin Merxhausen:
17. und 18.07.2010 !!!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Januar 2010)

Sehr gut, da kommen wir grade richtig warmgefahren aus den Alpen zurück...


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Januar 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Sehr gut, da kommen wir grade richtig warmgefahren aus den Alpen zurück...



hab ich letztes jahr in merxhausen auch gedacht, .....

und dann kam gleich beim 2.ten run der baum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (29. Januar 2010)

Du warst in den Alpen also ausschließlich oberhalb der Baumgrenze unterwegs?


----------



## 1Tintin (29. Januar 2010)

Merxhausen:
17. und 18.07.2010 !!!  war das letztes Jahr nicht im August???
Das is ja mitten in den Ferien, Sch... da wollen wir in den Urlaub.

Merxhausen: Das ist eins meiner Ziele, freu mich schon drauf wenn endlich der Schnee wech is.


Tintin


----------



## Scott865 (30. Januar 2010)

@ Matzinski 
Fahrt ihr morgen wieder?
Wenn ja wann und gehts wieder von Empelde los??


----------



## Madeba (30. Januar 2010)

Heute mittag habe ich kapituliert. Oben im Wald liegen 20-25cm trockener Neuschnee. Und darunter das Eis. Da ging aber auch gar nix 

Hoffentlich sind heute viele Wanderer unterwegs, die ein paar Pfade in den Schnee trampeln. Morgen gibts dann den nächsten Anlauf


----------



## matzinski (30. Januar 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @ Matzinski
> Fahrt ihr morgen wieder?
> Wenn ja wann und gehts wieder von Empelde los??


Versuch macht klug. 9:47 Empelde, bin dabei, wer noch?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Januar 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> Heute mittag habe ich kapituliert. Oben im Wald liegen 20-25cm trockener Neuschnee. Und darunter das Eis. Da ging aber auch gar nix
> 
> Hoffentlich sind heute viele Wanderer unterwegs, die ein paar Pfade in den Schnee trampeln. Morgen gibts dann den nächsten Anlauf



Ich war auch draußen. Am Waldrand war alles ok, aber ab ca. 150 Hm wurde der verharschte angefrorene Schnee zu tief. Wer Hauptwege nach oben findet, die geräumt sind wird bergab mit Grip ohne Ende belohnt.
Nach 2h rollen am Waldrand hats mir dann auch gereicht.


----------



## Jennfa (30. Januar 2010)

Also bei uns hier weiter oben ist noch alles dicht . Am Anfang noch Fußgängerspuren und dann...nix...unberührte Schneedecke mit einzelnen Spuren von mir mit Hund .  Vielleicht gibt es noch andere Wege die besser gehen, aber ich denke es sieht eher schlecht aus. Drücke euch aber die Daumen .


----------



## Skyjet (30. Januar 2010)

Neues Schneetief im Anmarsch.....Gute Reise


----------



## Madeba (30. Januar 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ... aber *ab ca. 150 Hm *wurde der verharschte angefrorene Schnee zu tief ....


hmmm. Wenn ich (im Wald) *unter *150hm kommen möchte, muß ich aber ziemlich weit radeln 

und verharscht und angefroren ist hier leider nix. Könnte hoermans Geläuf sein, der hats doch gerne gepudert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (30. Januar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Versuch macht klug. 9:47 Empelde, bin dabei, wer noch?


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Januar 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> Könnte hoermans Geläuf sein, der hats doch gerne gepudert



war heute auch wieder ein traum  
so geile pistenbedingungen hatte es in springe schon lange nicht mehr.  konnten auf der waldpiste sogar noch tiefschnee fahren  

und morgen um 14.00 uhr ist riesenslalom angesagt .


----------



## Madeba (30. Januar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Versuch macht klug. 9:47 Empelde, bin dabei, wer noch?


Reisende soll man ja nicht aufhalten, aber









sagt nachher nicht, Euch hätte keiner gewarnt


----------



## njoerd (30. Januar 2010)

wo sind die bilder aufgenommen?  wir wollten morgen rakete testen


----------



## Scott865 (31. Januar 2010)

ok ich versuch morgen pünktlich zu sein,kann aber nix versprechen,da hat sich noch´ne kleine party gestern eingeschlichen.


----------



## chris2305 (31. Januar 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> wo sind die bilder aufgenommen?  wir wollten morgen rakete testen



Süntel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Januar 2010)

Wart ihr heute mit dem Radl unterwegs? Ich war mit Janosch zu Fuß aufm RT unterwegs. oberhalb der steilen Wurzelpassage sieht man gar nichts mehr von der Spur. Letzten Sonntag waren da große Teile schon wieder abgetaut und trocken .


----------



## matzinski (31. Januar 2010)

yep, wir waren heute mit dem Bike im Deister. Wir sind in der Autospur zum Annaturm rauf. Die Strecke war zu 95 % fahrbar. Dann sind wir den Kammweg bis zur Laube rüber. Auch alles fahrbar, da Fußgänger einen 30 cm Streifen schön platt getrammpelt haben. Von dort sind wir erst Forstweg dann über Mögebier und ganz unten Barbie abgefahren. Der Mögebiertrail ging erstaunlich gut. Das war ein Snowride vom Feinsten. Nochmal rauf wollten wir aber nicht und sind dann schön gemütlich über die Felder nach Hause gegondelt.


----------



## Brook (31. Januar 2010)

Nicht das einer von euch denkt, nur weil ich nicht mehr gesehen werde, ich wäre faul .... NEIN .... für die, die es noch nicht wissen - ich bin in Koblenz und zwar regelmässig im Schnee unterwegs.

Heute war wieder ein TRAUM,  höre ja immer / sehe die Bilder wie genial es wohl im Deister sein muss ... hab´s jedoch heute auch hier mal wieder richtig genossen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Februar 2010)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Kurzer Einwurf: Wenn man mit GPS etwas firm ist, findet man im Inet auf die Schnelle mehrere Deister-Trails samt GPS-Daten. Check GPSies und Bikemap. Na, wer wars?


Die Schweizer?

Einige veröffentlichen Ihre Trails schon jetzt:
http://www.wirfahrenfahrrad.de/index.php?go=gps


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Februar 2010)

Hier sagen im Moment ein paar Leute ab. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand von euch Lust!? Sonst bin ich da der einzige in grün-weiß...


----------



## schappi (3. Februar 2010)

Einen ganzen Tag ohne Post?
Seid ihr alle beim Schneeschippen gewesen?
Oder habt ihr die Winterdepression?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Februar 2010)

Mit Winterdepression hält es sich im Moment in Grenzen. Schnee und Sonne und Schulausfall wegen "Schneechaos" 
Ich geh jetzt Fahrradfahren


----------



## chris2305 (3. Februar 2010)

Schei... Schüler (Ihr Glücklichen)

Alles Punkte fürs Team


----------



## njoerd (3. Februar 2010)

toll und im landkreis schaumburg muss man zur schule gehen, ... jetzt sitz ich hier und langweile mich


----------



## matzinski (3. Februar 2010)

dafür seit ihr dann schlauer als die restlichen Niedersachsen (oder gehört Schaumburg schon zu NRW? ). 

Schappi, Homer, da wir keine Schüler im WP-Team haben, müssen jetzt die Selbstständigen ran. Ihr könnt' heute abend weiterarbeiten. Jetzt heißt es Punkte machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (3. Februar 2010)

nee das gehört noch zu niedersachsen 
hab heut auch noch lange schule, das hätte sich richtig gelohnt


----------



## chris2305 (3. Februar 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> nee das gehört noch zu niedersachsen



Aber gerade so noch.....


----------



## taifun (3. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Einen ganzen Tag ohne Post?
> Oder habt ihr die Winterdepression?
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Stimmt Schappi,richtig ruhig hier!

Nun war ich 3 Tage im Krankenhaus und habe hier nichts versäumt
Danke,es geht mir soweit gut.Op gut verlaufen


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. Februar 2010)

Ich bin zur Zeit 2 mal die Woche am Laufen. Gestern hab ich schon 100 min am Stück geschafft.
Oben aufm Kammweg waren an der Heisterburg die Schneewehen teilweise auf Kniehöhe. Ich hab dann sone Art Hürdenlauf über die Wellen gemacht, is aber echt anstrengend!
So langsam würd ich aber auch mal gerne wieder nen Trail fahren, so schön das weiße Zeug ist, reicht's mir jetzt aber auch!
Gute Besserung Taifun!!!


----------



## matzinski (3. Februar 2010)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich bin zur Zeit 2 mal die Woche am Laufen. Gestern hab ich schon 100 min am Stück geschafft.
> Oben aufm Kammweg waren an der Heisterburg die Schneewehen teilweise auf Kniehöhe. Ich hab dann sone Art Hürdenlauf über die Wellen gemacht, is aber echt anstrengend!
> So langsam würd ich aber auch mal gerne wieder nen Trail fahren, so schön das weiße Zeug ist, reicht's mir jetzt aber auch!
> Gute Besserung Taifun!!!


Beim ersten Überfliegen deines Posts hab' ich gelesen, du hättest schon 100 m am Stück geschafft. Nicht schlecht


----------



## njoerd (3. Februar 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Aber gerade so noch.....



haha  das geht noch voll klar 


Bei uns sind es 3°C und die sonne scheint, ich glaub ich fahr mal um den block und heiße den sommer willkommen


----------



## exto (3. Februar 2010)

... bei uns isses schon dunkel aber immer noch 30 Grad ;-) Ich geh' gleich in's Bett, weil's mir zu warm is...

Sonntag bin ich wieder in good old G. Dann is Schluss mit lustich. Ich freu mich auf euch Maedels...

PS: Evel, bei dem Gedanken, dass du durch'n Deister joggst, hab ich herzlich lachen muessen. Ich trink 'n Sam Song auf dich...


----------



## Jennfa (3. Februar 2010)

Ach ja der Schnee. So schön es auch heute bei Sonnenschein im Deister auch aussah...es reicht langsam!!! Wir waren heute mal schneeschieben mit den Bikes ab Waldkater. Hoch motiviert durch die Sonne und den blauen Himmel konnte ich nicht anders und musste irgendwie auch mal wieder mit dem Bike raus und Hundi durfte heut mal Zuhause bleiben! Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit jeden Tag 1-2 Stunden im Deister rumgewandert bin musste das Bike an dem wahrscheinlich vom Schnee her schlechtesten Tag überhaupt wieder raus. Bergauf fast nur schieben, keine Spur und gefühlt nen halben Meter Schnee...oben angekommen die Erkenntnis dass auch Mögebier nicht so lustig wird, war es aber doch irgendwie. Lag vielleicht auch daran dass ich in Moritz Spur gefahren bin . Jetzt ist der Trail etwas gespurt und die Tage vielleicht auch der Weg hoch und dann sollte es wieder gehen. Es ist unglaublich wie VIEL Schnee da oben liegt! 

Exto, du hast alles richtig gemacht ! 









Viele Grüße
Jenna


----------



## Bwana (3. Februar 2010)

moin moin,

ich bin vor ein paar wochen durch den deister gewandert (wollte eigentlich biken... hab aber in eile beim rad ins auto packen den sattel+stütze vergessen...ohhhhhhhhhh) und entsetzt feststellen müssen, dass ganz schön viele trails total verblockt von umgefallenen bäumen und sträuchern sind 
weis jemand der regelmäßiger da ist, welche trails befahrbar sind? wollte nicht alle "abwandern"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (3. Februar 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Viele Grüße
> Jenna


Das Foto rockt!


----------



## Jennfa (3. Februar 2010)

Mir ist im nachhinein erst aufgefallen, dass ich auf dem Foto oben drüber dadurch aktionmäßig eher etwas untergehe !



taifun schrieb:


> Stimmt Schappi,richtig ruhig hier!
> 
> Nun war ich 3 Tage im Krankenhaus und habe hier nichts versäumt
> Danke,es geht mir soweit gut.Op gut verlaufen



Willkommen zurück !


----------



## Phil81 (3. Februar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> atb



Habs nun selber gemacht war mir zu teuer für nen bischen Öl gepansche und zwei neue dichtungen reindrücken.

Dauert ja nicht wirklich lange

Die 2010 Staubdichtungen sehen schonmal besser aus, sitzen aber verdammt stramm.


----------



## lakekeman (3. Februar 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Die 2010 Staubdichtungen sehen schonmal besser aus, sitzen aber verdammt stramm.



Kann ich bestätigen, die hatte ich auch nach Merxhausen verbaut, sind echte Performance-Killer


----------



## Phil81 (4. Februar 2010)

Dafür hat man dann nach ner Woche nicht den halben Vulkan im Tauchrohr.
Da war unten richtig zäher Schlamm drin.

Einen Tot stribt man wohl immer


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Februar 2010)

ohne worte :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6798876&postcount=1


die darauf folgende diskussion ist klasse. 
so langsam brodelt es .

aus dem gleichen fred :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6800412&postcount=41


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (4. Februar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ohne worte :
> aus dem gleichen fred :
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6800412&postcount=41


----------



## schappi (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo Jennfa,
ich brauche für das Biken im Bergwerk.
Meine Sigmas als Reservelampen zurück.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jennfa (4. Februar 2010)

Nochmal danke fürs leihen, wollte dich auch schon fragen wann du sie wieder haben willst. Ich hab ja jetzt auch die DX ein wenig im Wald getestet . --> PN

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Madeba (4. Februar 2010)

was machen die kleinen Berge ? Geht da biketechnisch irgendwas ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Februar 2010)

*für den fall , dass ihr morgen abend zeit und lust auf action habt, könnt ihr gerne teilnehmen
(leider nicht mit dem bike, sondern mit ski ):

Nachtslalom für jedermann *
Datum: 05.02.2010 
Zeit: 19:00 Uhr
 Ort: Waldpiste
Siegerehrung: 30 min nach dem Rennen
Preise: alle Teilnehmer erhalten Urkunden
Teilnahmeberechtigung:alle Altersklassen
Anmeldung 1 Stunde vor Start vor Ort  
Startgeld: 3 Schüler und Jugend; 5 Erwachsene 
Startnummerausgabe: 30min vor dem Start


----------



## Flame-Blade (5. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht es denn grade im Deister aus?
Sind zufällig 1-2 Trails wenigstens annähernd fahrbar?
Da ich grad das Radel wieder fertig gemacht habe würd ich gerne Sonntag ne Runde drehen...


----------



## njoerd (5. Februar 2010)

wir haben gestern abend versucht von feggendorf aus zur rakete zu kommen und mussten das ganze abbrechen, weil es zu anstrengend war zu fahren 

ps hab heut auch schulfrei


----------



## Flame-Blade (5. Februar 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> wir haben gestern abend versucht von feggendorf aus zur rakete zu kommen und mussten das ganze abbrechen, weil es zu anstrengend war zu fahren
> 
> ps hab heut auch schulfrei



Faule Schüler...und ich sitze hier und lerne wie ein blöder 

Dann muss es bis Sonntag wohl noch ein wenig abtauen


----------



## njoerd (5. Februar 2010)

> Faule Schüler...und ich sitze hier und lerne wie ein blöder


stimmt ja garnicht  


wir haben uns überlegt mit ein paar leuten ein paar runden zu veruschen damit man es ein bisschen frei fährt, 
heut werd ich mit meinem bruder wohl mal versuchen von der anderen seite auf die rakete zu kommen


----------



## matzinski (6. Februar 2010)

Na Frühschicht, morgen jemand Lust ? 

Ich war heute schon ein bischen zu Fuß im Deister unterwegs. So schlimm sah es irgendwie nicht aus. Der Schnee war angetaut, ist aber jetzt wieder knochenhart gefroren. Das könnte gehen (bzw. fahren ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (6. Februar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Na Frühschicht, morgen jemand Lust ?
> 
> Ich war heute schon ein bischen zu Fuß im Deister unterwegs. So schlimm sah es irgendwie nicht aus. Der Schnee war angetaut, ist aber jetzt wieder knochenhart gefroren. Das könnte gehen (bzw. fahren ).



Bin dabei.
Wie wäre es, wenn wir uns bei leichtem Ostwind hinschieben lassen und mit der Bahn zurückfahren?


----------



## matzinski (6. Februar 2010)

ok, einverstanden. Treffpunkt wo und wann ?


----------



## Madeba (6. Februar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Der Schnee war angetaut, ist aber jetzt wieder knochenhart gefroren. Das könnte gehen (bzw. fahren ).



In Fahrspuren gehts gut, wenn sie nicht komplett vereist sind. Wenn die getrampelten Spuren breit genug ist, fährts auch. Neben der Spur: keine Chance, außer bei Gefälle >10%. Und dann sollten da möglichst auch keine einzelnen Fußspuren sein. So war es heute zumindest hier.

Aber Spaß hats gemacht    ,das war die erste > 1000hm-Schnee-Tour dieses Jahr


----------



## matzinski (6. Februar 2010)

Treffpunkt Benther Berg Kammweg 9:30 (an der Bank)


----------



## Scott865 (6. Februar 2010)

Bin dabei.Die Bank?Ist das da wo sich die Wege kreuzen?oder da wo die Abfahrt mit den 2 kleinen Sprüngen ist,einmal am Start und am Ziel?


----------



## matzinski (7. Februar 2010)

wenn du auf dem Kammweg aus Richtung Hannover kommst, geht an der Bank ein Weg links runter.  Wir werden uns da schon irgendwie treffen. So gross ist der BB ja auch nicht.


----------



## Scott865 (7. Februar 2010)

@matzinski und stefan

Aua aber war lustig!


----------



## matzinski (8. Februar 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @matzinski und stefan
> 
> Aua aber war lustig!


, stimmt !!

@jenna, moritz, wie wars bei euch gestern ?


----------



## Jennfa (8. Februar 2010)

Sehr müßig, vor allem bergauf ...da wäre ne Tour mit einigermaßen fahrbaren Bodenbelägen vielleicht doch die bessere Wahl gewesen. Die Trekkerspur hoch war nicht so angenehm. Mögebier war auch nerviger als neulich. Wenn man nicht in der Schienenspur eingehakt war konnte man ganz schnell über den Lenker hopsen , konnte ich aber immer rechtzeitig verhindern...naja Moritz hatte wohl mehr Spaß  und auch mehr Beinkraft . Ich werde mal versuchen wieder mehr Strecke zu machen bis die Trails wieder bock machen , ach und kalt war es auch !

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (8. Februar 2010)

Das ihr bergauf auf der Route nicht so viel Spass haben werdet, hatten wir uns schon gedacht . Wenn man tatsächlich fahrend zum Kammweg kommen will, bleibt nur die Teerstrasse zum Annaturm rauf. Die ist geräumt und komplett bis oben fahrbar. Auf dem Kammweg kann man dann auch auf einem ca. 30 cm Streifen rüber zur Laube fahren.


----------



## Jennfa (8. Februar 2010)

Das klingt gut, wird nächstes mal angepeilt .


----------



## taifun (8. Februar 2010)

Da hier nix los ist
Zur Unterhaltung:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424552


----------



## taxifolia (8. Februar 2010)

@ alle Interessierten:

Heute fand der runde Tisch, 2. Treffen, unter Leitung der Region in Hannover statt, die Veranstaltung dauerte 2 Stunden, von den Deisterfreunden waren 4 anwesend, die Auflistung der anderen Teilnehmer erspare ich mir.  

Nachdem die Waldeigentümer Ihren Standpunkt nochmals in epischer Breite und z.T. kecker Diktion erläutert haben und eine Vertreterin der Stadt Springe über den Fortgang der MTB Streckenplanung im Springer Wald berichtet hat, wurde seitens der Region 3 Strecken als Diskussionsgrundlage eingebracht, die allerdings nicht der Rede Wert waren- zu einfach, flach und zu langweilig, was unsererseits auch so gesagt wurde. 


Es wurde - mal wieder - unsere Berechtigung zum Befahren allein der  Forstautobahnen behauptet  ( ich kann es nicht mehr hören ), es soll beim  nächsten Mal ( in 4- 6 Wochen) endlich ein unbefangener Jurist des Landwirtschaftsministeriums erläutern, wer wo warum fahren darf und wer wann für was haftet- na endlich. 
(Vielleicht wird man dann einsehen, dass das Befahren des Waldes auf Trails und Spazierwegen nicht illegal ist. )

Es wird einen Ortstermin geben, damit man sich gemeinsam bestehende, interessante Strecken ansehen kann. 

Auf dem Boden der Staatsforsten könnten ggf. Pilotstrecken eingerichtet werden, um die Akzeptanz durch die  Biker zu prüfen. 


Wenn ich das Protokoll habe, werde ich es bei den deisterfreunden einstellen.



Die Preisgabe unserer Ansicht zum Fahren-Dürfen auf bestehenden Wegen, d.h. allen Wegen und Pfaden, die auch Spaziergänger benutzen dürfen, steht für mich nicht zur Disposition.
Es geht allein darum, die Trails so zu kanalisieren und zu planen, dass die Waldeigner damit leben können-das werden sie ohnehin müssen-, ihre Ansprechpartner haben und bestehende Trails- aus Unkenntnis der rechtlichen Umstände- nicht zerstören.
Der Deal wird nicht sein: Drei langweilige, geduldete Trails gegen das Versprechgen, gar nicht mehr woanders zu fahren. 


taxi


----------



## el Lingo (8. Februar 2010)

Hi Deisterfreunde, ich brauche mal einen Bericht zum aktuellen Streckenzustand Deister (Grabweg und Ladies), möchte langsam mal mein neues Fahrwerk abstimmen. Gerne auch per PN ;-)


----------



## blumully (9. Februar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Da hier nix los ist
> Zur Unterhaltung:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424552



Wenn das zur Pflicht wird, höre ich mit dem Biken auf !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Februar 2010)

Mittlerweile schaff ich schon mehr als 100 Meter. Bin am Sonntag von mir zu hause bis zum Nordmannsturm gelaufen und über Rakete wieder zurück. Müssten knapp 20 km gewesen sein in 2 Stunden 20. 
Am Einstieg von der Rakete bin ich teilweise bis zu den Knien in Schnee eingebrochen, und so kurze Beine hab ich jetzt auch nicht!
Die einzige Spur die ich gefunden hab war die eines Rehs. In dieser Spur laufen funzt aber auch nicht, wenn man Schuhgröße 44 hat. Rehe haben doch ziemlich kleine Füße.
Heute bin ich nur 70 min gelaufen, nuuur!
Ich kotze, wann gibt's eeendlich wieder Schlamm!!!!!


----------



## matzinski (9. Februar 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Hi Deisterfreunde, ich brauche mal einen Bericht zum aktuellen Streckenzustand Deister (Grabweg und Ladies), möchte langsam mal mein neues Fahrwerk abstimmen. Gerne auch per PN ;-)


Der Grabweg ist im mittleren Teil planiert, außerdem tief verschneit. Ladies ist ebenfalls tief verschneit. Sonntag war noch keine Fahrspur zu erkennen. Schätze, du musst auf Tauwetter warten.


----------



## chris2305 (9. Februar 2010)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Mittlerweile schaff ich schon mehr als 100 Meter. Bin am Sonntag von mir zu hause bis zum Nordmannsturm gelaufen und über Rakete wieder zurück. Müssten knapp 20 km gewesen sein in 2 Stunden 20.
> Am Einstieg von der Rakete bin ich teilweise bis zu den Knien in Schnee eingebrochen, und so kurze Beine hab ich jetzt auch nicht!
> Die einzige Spur die ich gefunden hab war die eines Rehs. In dieser Spur laufen funzt aber auch nicht, wenn man Schuhgröße 44 hat. Rehe haben doch ziemlich kleine Füße.
> Heute bin ich nur 70 min gelaufen, nuuur!
> Ich kotze, wann gibt's eeendlich wieder Schlamm!!!!!



Du bist auch nicht ganz so schlank wie ein Reh!!!
Die Behaarung kann ich nicht beurteilen


----------



## taifun (9. Februar 2010)

Moin,
habe mich heute auch mal mit Hund wieder nach Op in den Wald getraut.
Bin bis zum Tatarnpfahl und zurück marschiert.

Die Hauptwege unten am Waldrand sind derartig vereist,das man kaum richtig laufen kann.

Weiter nach oben hin Richtung unterer Kammweg,geht es einigermaßen in Trampelspur,oben ist eine breite Fahrspur,aber vereinzelt vereist.
Mit Hund und zu Fuß okay,so bin ich knapp 12km gelaufen.

Wer mit dem Bike zur Zeit rein möchte,dem empfehle nur Spikes,damit sollte es gut gehen.

Will endlich Tauwetter


----------



## lakekeman (9. Februar 2010)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Am Einstieg von der Rakete bin ich teilweise bis zu den Knien in Schnee eingebrochen, und so kurze Beine hab ich jetzt auch nicht!
> Die einzige Spur die ich gefunden hab war die eines Rehs. In dieser Spur laufen funzt aber auch nicht, wenn man Schuhgröße 44 hat. Rehe haben doch ziemlich kleine Füße.



Ach dann waren das deine Riesenmauken, war echt schwer dadrin zu gehen bei der Schrittlänge  War aber weiterhin die einzige Spur, dementsprechend unlustig war es mit dem Bike runter heute


----------



## njoerd (9. Februar 2010)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Am Einstieg von der Rakete bin ich teilweise bis zu den Knien in Schnee eingebrochen, und so kurze Beine hab ich jetzt auch nicht!
> Die einzige Spur die ich gefunden hab war die eines Rehs.



wenn du jetzt nochmal rakete rennst, dann solltest du von meinem bruder und mir je eine spur am unteren ende der rakete finden  
waren am freitag da, das hochkommen hat aber so wenig spass gemacht, das ich oben angekommen schon garkeine lust mehr auf die abfahrt hatte, und die war dann auch noch ziemlich schei§§e auf gut deutsch gesagt 

am 23.2. sollen es +6°C werden, fetter sommer oder was?


----------



## fjolnir (9. Februar 2010)

janis soll ich getränke kalt stellen?


----------



## njoerd (9. Februar 2010)

fjolnir schrieb:


> janis soll ich getränke kalt stellen?



ja bitte!


----------



## exto (9. Februar 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> War aber weiterhin die einzige Spur, dementsprechend unlustig war es mit dem Bike runter heute



Gibst es aber auch nicht auf, oder?


----------



## lakekeman (9. Februar 2010)

Hast ja recht, bringt mich irgendwie auch nicht weiter. Aber bergauf ging es wenigstens grandios heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (9. Februar 2010)

sind die trails im deister im moment befahrbar ? 

greez


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Februar 2010)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> sind die trails im deister im moment befahrbar ?
> 
> greez




kommt auf die wahl des fortbewegungsmittel an. 
mit skiern --> ja
mit bike  .    --> nein


----------



## Fh4n (9. Februar 2010)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Mittlerweile schaff ich schon mehr als 100 Meter. Bin am Sonntag von mir zu hause bis zum Nordmannsturm gelaufen und über Rakete wieder zurück. Müssten knapp 20 km gewesen sein in 2 Stunden 20.
> Am Einstieg von der Rakete bin ich teilweise bis zu den Knien in Schnee eingebrochen, und so kurze Beine hab ich jetzt auch nicht!
> Die einzige Spur die ich gefunden hab war die eines Rehs. In dieser Spur laufen funzt aber auch nicht, wenn man Schuhgröße 44 hat. Rehe haben doch ziemlich kleine Füße.
> Heute bin ich nur 70 min gelaufen, nuuur!
> Ich kotze, wann gibt's eeendlich wieder Schlamm!!!!!



Auf die Moccastube aufm Mögebiertrail freue ich mich auch schon. Schön  tretlagertief durch die Pfützen heizen.

Wir waren gestern trotzdem mitm Radl unterwegs und haben auch ein bisschen gebuddelt.  
http://philippgerken.de/2010/02/09/into-deep-schnee/


----------



## --->freak<--- (9. Februar 2010)

wie viel schnee liegtn da ?


----------



## matzinski (9. Februar 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Hast ja recht, bringt mich irgendwie auch nicht weiter. Aber bergauf ging es wenigstens grandios heute


Teerstraße Annaturm ?



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> kommt auf die wahl des fortbewegungsmittel an.
> mit skiern --> ja
> mit bike  .    --> nein


 zu 90% richtig 



--->freak<--- schrieb:


> wie viel schnee liegtn da ?


viel, sehr viel


----------



## Fh4n (9. Februar 2010)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> wie viel schnee liegtn da ?



Genug!  Im und oberhalb vom Dropland teilweise knietief.


----------



## Madeba (10. Februar 2010)

Nachtschicht gefällig ? --> IG !


----------



## Flame-Blade (10. Februar 2010)

Hachja...ihr wartet bis der Deister irgendwann wieder ein klein wenig befahrbar ist und ich hab mein Ticket nach Rio gebucht.

Evil,dir schick ich dann im März ein paar Fotos xD


----------



## tom de la zett (10. Februar 2010)

moin, Wahl des Sportgerätes habe ich zur Zeit nicht. Am Polarkreis machen nur LL-Skier Sinn. Das geht dafür aber wenigstens richtig gut.  
Und da die Abende lang sind, gab es hier einige Diskussionen:

- habt ihr mal Spikereifen versucht auf eisigen Waldwegen (Tiefschnee lassen wir mal außen vor)? Welche und was waren eure Erfahrungen damit. 
- wie heißt diese China-Böller Lampe nochmal und wo gab es die günstig

Man sieht sich im Wald - bald. Der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt. Im Mai....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (10. Februar 2010)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864


----------



## tom de la zett (10. Februar 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864



Kiitos!


----------



## Phil81 (10. Februar 2010)

Hab neulich mal die Nokian Freddies getestet







Geht schon gut  Bei dem vielen Schnee bringt das aber einen zur Zeit auch nicht voran


----------



## taifun (11. Februar 2010)

Moin,
ich bin heute vormittag mal wieder  knapp 2,5 h mit dem Hund durch den Deister gewalkt.
Also,ich muß sagen,es sieht für Norddeutsches Wintergebiet super aus.






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Nur an Biken ist dort nicht zu denken(auch nicht mit Spikes),Schnee ist teilweise noch Knietief und von einer Fahrspur 
ist gar nichts zu sehen.
Unter dem Schnee ist an vielen Stellen dickes Eis.Ich glaube bald,vor April wird das noch nicht alles weg sein!!

Man sollte zur Zeit dann eher an Strassentraining denken,als ans Gelände..leider.


----------



## Quen (11. Februar 2010)

Ich könnte :kotz:!

Schönes und (vermutlich) verdammt schnelles neues Bike und so ein Mistwetter!

Vom Hausbau will ich gar nicht erst anfangen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Februar 2010)

was heißt hier mistwetter  

gott sei dank können wir das wetter nicht ändern  

ihr müsst halt das beste daraus machen . 

wir (jimmy und ich ) waren heute in willingen und haben einen 

total geilen skitag gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (11. Februar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> was heißt hier mistwetter
> 
> gott sei dank können wir das wetter nicht ändern
> 
> ...



genau, ich hatte heut' z.B. einen totaaaal geilen Arbeitstag bei  konstant 20 Grad.


----------



## kai_sl (11. Februar 2010)

@taifun: klasse fotos ... wunderschön, danke dafür !!
          ...   und wenn man jetzt noch biken könnte ...


----------



## schappi (11. Februar 2010)

Wer am Samstag bei 28°C einen Nightrride im Bergwerk machen will bitte melden!
Die FreienRadikale haben mich angesprochen, daß zum Biken im Bergwerk bei denen einer ausgefallen ist und jetzt sind noch ein Startplatz und ein Einzelzimmer in der Pension frei.
Mitfahrgelegenheit ist vorhanden Treffen ist am Freitag um 17.OO Uhr Die Veranstaltung geht am Samstag Moregn um 8:00 Uhr im Bergwerk Sondershausen los.

Interessenten bitte melden allse weitere dann per PN


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Februar 2010)

nabend allerseits. 

grad mit dem straßenbahnfahrer telefoniert ( in seiner pause ) . 
evil und ich wollen am samstag mal locker ne forstwegstour versuchen. 
treffen um 11.00 uhr bbw oder um 12.00 nienstedter. 
ich wollte gg. 11.00 uhr in springe los, und über jägerallee, laube, kammweg evil entgegenfahren. 

mitstreiter , die nicht auf 28°C unter tage stehen, sind gerne gesehen .


----------



## firefighter76 (12. Februar 2010)

würde ja gerne mal wieder radeln muß aber leider arbeiten


----------



## taifun (12. Februar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nabend allerseits.
> 
> grad mit dem straßenbahnfahrer telefoniert ( in seiner pause ) .
> evil und ich wollen am samstag mal locker ne forstwegstour versuchen.
> ...



Da hast Dir ja was vorgenommen und schon wieder Neuschnee.
Glaube nicht,das Du den geplanten Weg fahren kannst und nicht in 1h


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Februar 2010)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/572835]
	
[/URL]

ndz 12/02/2010


----------



## Phil81 (12. Februar 2010)

Na da bin ich ja mal auf die Teststrecken gespannt. 
Das Wort Halde ist ja wieder in dem Artikel


----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2010)

Keiner hat Lust morgen mit ins Bergwerk zu kommen?
es fallen nur 25â¬ fÃ¼r Ãbernachtung an!

GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## stefan64 (12. Februar 2010)

Zitat: "Freerider" und "Downhiller" haben häufiger Konflikte mit Spaziergängern als Tourenfahrer

Das seh ich mal ganz anders.
Mit Fußgängern hat man nur Streß, wenn man den Schotter runterbrettert.
Ich kennen keinen Freerider, der sowas macht.
Wär man ja auch schön blöd, wenn man die schwer erarbeiteten Höhenmeter sinnlos vernichtet.
Und auf den Trails gibt es auch nicht soviele Wanderer.
Und selbst wenn, schauen die gerne mal zu, was wir da so machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (12. Februar 2010)

> "Freerider" und "Downhiller" haben häufiger Konflikte mit Spaziergängern als Tourenfahrer


Ich gehe jetzt mal zu Gunsten des Redakteurs davon aus, dass das aus dem Ergebnis der Umfrage kommt.


----------



## Fh4n (12. Februar 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt mal zu Gunsten des Redakteurs davon aus, dass das aus dem Ergebnis der Umfrage kommt.



Ich war auch am letzten Montag mit am "runden Tisch". Es wurde im Nachhinein mal wieder einiges durcheinandergewürfelt, wo wir schon versucht hatten, es so zu beleuchten wie es wirklich ist - bzgl. dem Gefährden der Fußgänger.
Ich bin auch auf das Pilotprojekt gespannt. Gucken wir mal, wie weit die Pächter und Förster gehen.


----------



## exto (12. Februar 2010)

Tja, da bestätigt sich mal wieder meine Meinung, dass das eigentliche Problem die Elite-Journalisten der First-Class-Gazetten in der Gegend um den Deister sind.

Seit der Dilletantenstadel ein festes Autorenteam hat, tummeln sich die übrig gebliebenen Pulitzer-Preis-Anwärter bei den regionalen Käseblättern, die wegen des pöööösen www keine Moneten mehr für *echte* Schreiber haben...

Kann man nix machen, außer abwarten. In 10 Jahren hat sich entweder auch der Rest der Bevölkerung dem Web zugewandt und das Papier ist mausetot, oder die Brüder wachen endlich auf und bieten wieder Qualität...


----------



## herkulars (12. Februar 2010)

Da fällt mir gerade ein: War diese Umfrage öffentlich und kann man die Ergebnisse irgendwo einsehen?


----------



## 1Tintin (12. Februar 2010)

Ich will Flühling,

ich bin ja froh das ich grad son SpinningKurs vom Verein mitmache, da kann man sich wenigsten ein bissl bewegen, aber die Bergabfahrten sind da nicht so klasse.
Habt Ihr schon mal versucht mit nem (T)omahawk zu jumpen?

Aber die Kidz gewöhnen sich an mich, soviel war der Alte noch nie zuhause.

also, Ich freu mich schon auf euch, wenn der Schnee wech is.

"und immer ne Handbreit schnee unterm Gummi"

Bis denne


----------



## schappi (13. Februar 2010)

Du hättes ja mit ins bergwerk kommen können. Bei 28C hatten wir eine Menge Spass.

Matze wird hier demnächst Bilder posten.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Fh4n (13. Februar 2010)




----------



## matzinski (13. Februar 2010)

sooo, hier sind die Fotos, die halbwegs was geworden sind.  sch...Kamera


----------



## exto (13. Februar 2010)

Sieht auf jeden Fall kuscheliger aus, als meine Tiefschnee-Tour heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (13. Februar 2010)

Wie man auf den Bildern sehen konnte, bin ich Wiederholungstäter. Ich habe mir wieder ein Salz-Tattoo machen lassen.


----------



## firefighter76 (13. Februar 2010)

habt ihr wenigstens genug salz mitgebracht um die trails eis und schnee frei zu halten für den rest des winters bitte bitte ich will wieder richtig biken ich setz mich schon immer mal so aufs bike um das nicht ganz zu verlernen nicht das ich im frühjahr erstmal stützräder brauche


----------



## stefan64 (14. Februar 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> habt ihr wenigstens genug salz mitgebracht um die trails eis und schnee frei zu halten für den rest des winters bitte bitte ich will wieder richtig biken ich setz mich schon immer mal so aufs bike um das nicht ganz zu verlernen nicht das ich im frühjahr erstmal stützräder brauche



Die wollten 20 für nen kleinen Sack Streusalz haben.
Die wissen mittlerweile auch, was Marktwirtschaft heißt.

Aber an unseren Bikes ist soviel Salz hängengeblieben, da reicht es bestimmt, wenn man damit einmal durch den Deister fährt, um die Wege zu räumen.

Die Packung war mit 25 allerdings noch teurer und man mußte sich das ganze Salz auch noch mühselig selbst einsammeln.


----------



## njoerd (14. Februar 2010)

ich hab gehört es wird schon gründünger als salz imitat verkauft, da darin auch salz enthalten ist, das wäre doch was für die trails, lassen den schnee schmelzen und machen alles schön grün...


----------



## schappi (14. Februar 2010)

Ja ,
wie kriegen wir das Salz von den Bikes ab bei dem Wetter?
Durch Snowride?
Das Salz aus der Lunge kommt ja langsam durch abhusten wieder raus.

Scotty,
was hat deine Liebste zu den Salztatoos gesagt?
Hat sie sehr mit dir geschimpft?
Vorschlag:
Nächstes Mal machen wir dir Intiempiercings, das lenkt ihre Aufmersamkeit von den Salztattoos ab.
Ich habe  noch irgendwo  eine Lochzange, und son paar Schlüsselringe oder V2A Schlossschrauben gibt es ja beinahe überall


----------



## taifun (14. Februar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nabend allerseits.
> 
> 
> evil und ich wollen am samstag mal locker ne forstwegstour versuchen.
> ...



Wie war den eigentlich euer Versuch??? Lagebericht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (14. Februar 2010)

Abgebrochen!
Bin am unteren Teil der Rakete gewesen, aber da war einfach zuviel nachts runtergekommen.
Deswegen war ich heute schon wieder 15 km joggen. Ich hab von der blöden Rennerei aber langsam richtig die Faxen dicke, obwohl es immer besser geht.
Ich hab noch nie so wenig Fahrrad geputzt im Winter, kann man wenigstens Wasser sparen.
Trotzdem, mir reicht das jetzt mit dem weißen Mist!!!!!!!!


----------



## blumully (15. Februar 2010)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie so wenig Fahrrad geputzt im Winter, kann man wenigstens Wasser sparen.
> Trotzdem, mir reicht das jetzt mit dem weißen Mist!!!!!!!!



Ich hätte da auch noch ein Bike, das geputz werden könnte !!!
Wenn Du also etwas Abwechslung suchst, darfst Du gerne an meinem Bike rumputzen. Ich würde mich auch mit einem Kekspaket erkenntlich zeigen.


----------



## matzinski (15. Februar 2010)

Heute HAZ Hannoverteil :


----------



## Power-Valve (15. Februar 2010)

Ich hab auch noch nen paar aus dem Salz...


































Mehr Fotos von den "anderen" Gruenen findet ihr hier:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=146095&id=250504929076&l=cbd37dcd29

Viele Gruesse
Uwe


----------



## Flame-Blade (15. Februar 2010)

Na da bin ich ja mal auf die vorgeschlagenen Strecken gespannt xD


----------



## taifun (15. Februar 2010)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Abgebrochen!
> Bin am unteren Teil der Rakete gewesen, aber da war einfach zuviel nachts runtergekommen.



Das hatte ich mir schon gedacht



Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Trotzdem, mir reicht das jetzt mit dem weißen Mist!!!!!!!!



Mir auch:kotz: wem noch?? ...bis das aus dem Wald raus ist,wird es noch dauern


----------



## Quen (15. Februar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Das hatte ich mir schon gedacht
> 
> 
> 
> Mir auch:kotz: wem noch?? ...bis das aus dem Wald raus ist,wird es noch dauern


Hier, hier, ICH, ICH, ICH ... 

Hach, freue ich mich schon auf die erste Frühjahrsrunde...


----------



## schappi (15. Februar 2010)

Es gibt einen Termin für den nächsten Stammtisch!
Schaut mal in die IG
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Februar 2010)

ja, der schnee muss weg !

frühling, sonne, trockenheit, .....


----------



## Madeba (15. Februar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Mir auch:kotz: wem noch?? ...


von so ein bißchen festem Wasser lasst Ihr Euch ins Bockshorn jagen ? Ich dachte immer, Schönwetterbiker gibt es nur am Rande der Tiefebene 

Leider habe ich z.Zt zu viel Schnott in der Nase, aber spätestens Mittwoch gehts wieder aufi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Februar 2010)

ihr jammerlappen , 

es ist lt. kalender/jahreszeit  winter , und zu winter gehört schnee und kälte !!!

ihr seid nur durch die ausbleibenden winter der letzten jahre verweichlicht .

denkt doch mal an eure kindheit zurück, da waren solche winter gang und gebe. 

also hört auf zu jammern, und seit froh, dass man wetter nicht ändern kann !!!


----------



## Quen (15. Februar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> denkt doch mal an eure kindheit zurück, da waren solche winter gang und gebe.


Wenn man ehrlich ist, ist ein _solcher_ Winter aber schon eine absolute Ausnahme. Kälte okay (wenns nicht gerade -17 Grad sind  ), Schnee okay, aber bitte keine ~3 Monate am Stück.

Ich will trockene, staubige Trails... meinetwegen auch siffige, matschige, aber nicht mehr diese weisse Pampe.

Wenn ich daran denke, dass in gut zwei Monaten die Saison startet, wird mir ganz schlecht.


----------



## Brook (15. Februar 2010)

Leute, stellt euch nicht so an ... hätte ich mein Bike nicht in Koblenz - es wäre die letzten Tage ein Traum gewesen. Klar, auf den Trails geht nicht viel, mit uphill ist auch nicht überall so genial - aber mehr und sicherer Fahrtechnik üben geht wohl kaum! Und ich finds immer noch unfassbar schön auf dem Kamm, endlich mal wirklich ruhe, keine Waldarbeiter, kein Forstauto von hinten ... sauber, weiss, clean ... ich find Winter gut, geniesse den Pulverschnee solange wir Ihn haben - der Matsch kommt von alleine ... dann erst mal lange MATSCH und erst dann irgendwann wieder staubige Trails ;-)


----------



## matzinski (15. Februar 2010)

also ich finde auch, dass ihr auf hören solltet zu wimmern. Wenn man biken will, dann kann man das auch bei Schnee. Wir waren bisher jeden Sonntag wenigstens 2 - 3 Std unterwegs. Mit der richtigen Einstellung und Ausrüstung macht das sogar richtig Laune. So eine tolle Winterstimmung bekommt ihr im Deister so schnell nicht wieder geboten. Die Frühschicht hatte in diesem Winter jedenfalls reichlich Spass.  

...ich fühl mich auch ganz gut auf die Saison vorbereitet, könnt vieleicht noch ein paar Gramm abnehmen.


----------



## kai_sl (15. Februar 2010)

hey Power-Valve,

klasse Fotos  

+ nett, mal n paar von Euch Deister-Fröschen in Eurer Tracht kennenzulernen


----------



## Madeba (16. Februar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ihr jammerlappen ,
> 
> ...


ach ja, der hoerminator....


wie viele Touren bist Du dieses Jahr doch gleich gefahren ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Februar 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> ach ja, der hoerminator....
> 
> 
> wie viele Touren bist Du dieses Jahr doch gleich gefahren ?



wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil (siehe signatur ) 
[@madeba: da du es wohl nicht lesen kannst , nur für dich :  1 !! (in worten -> eine  !!)] 

aber ich beschwere mich auch nicht 
ich nehm das wetter wie es ist, und geh dafür halt skifahren.


----------



## Power-Valve (16. Februar 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> hey Power-Valve,
> 
> klasse Fotos
> 
> + nett, mal n paar von Euch Deister-Fröschen in Eurer Tracht kennenzulernen



Ja gerne... Matze hat die restlichen Fotos in original Aufloesung.


----------



## schappi (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo Freie Radikale

einige von euch interessierten sich für die Helmlampen, die alle Deisterfreunde im Bergwerk benutzten. Hier der link zu Chinaböller: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (16. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Freie Radikale
> 
> einige von euch interessierten sich für die Helmlampen, die alle Deisterfreunde im Bergwerk benutzten. Hier der link zu Chinaböller: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489



Da werden wir wohl auch mal ne Sammelbestellung anleiern... 

Gruss 
Uwe


----------



## Flame-Blade (16. Februar 2010)

Na, heute ist es doch mal vergleichsweise warm...vllt hält das ja bis zum WE durch und man kann ein wenig besser fahren...


----------



## chris2305 (16. Februar 2010)

Heute im Süntel!!


----------



## stefan64 (16. Februar 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Da werden wir wohl auch mal ne Sammelbestellung anleiern...
> 
> Gruss
> Uwe



Hi Uwe,
besser jeder bestellt für sich, weil ihr sonst Zoll bezahlen müßt.

Und nicht vergessen, gleich nen Poweradapter mitbestellen.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3529
Den kann man auch als Sammelbestellung bestellen, weil der meist eh seperat geliefert wird.


----------



## Power-Valve (16. Februar 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> besser jeder bestellt für sich, weil ihr sonst Zoll bezahlen müßt.
> 
> Und nicht vergessen, gleich nen Poweradapter mitbestellen.
> ...



Moin Stefan

Mal schauen... weisst du wo der Zollfreibetrag zur Zeit liegt? Haben sie doch letztes Jahr erst erhoeht...

Danke fuer den Tipp!

Gruss Uwe


----------



## fjolnir (16. Februar 2010)

fun corner in hameln müsste die lampen auch da haben, cheffe hat se vor ca. 3 wochen bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (16. Februar 2010)

@power-valve:

Geschenkpäckchen aus einem Drittland, deren Empfänger und/oder Versender eine Firma ist, sind nur einfuhrabgabenfrei (Zoll- und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer), wenn ihr Warenwert nicht höher als 22 Euro ist. Mit Wirkung vom 1. Dezember 2008 erhöht sich die Höchstgrenze für die *zollfreie Einfuhr von Kleinsendungen auf 150 Euro je Sendung*, für die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bleibt es bei der bisherigen Wertgrenze von 22 Euro.

Die oft genannte Wertgrenze von 430,- gilt nur im Reiseverkehr.


----------



## Power-Valve (16. Februar 2010)

fjolnir schrieb:


> fun corner in hameln müsste die lampen auch da haben, cheffe hat se vor ca. 3 wochen bestellt



Nur nen paar oder richtig viele?

Auf jeden Fall interessant. Ist halt ne Preisfrage. Wer das Risiko des Bestellens auf der anderen Seite der Welt nicht eingehen will, ist da bestimmt gut bedient.

Ich geb das mal weiter...


----------



## Power-Valve (16. Februar 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> @power-valve:
> 
> Geschenkpäckchen aus einem Drittland, deren Empfänger und/oder Versender eine Firma ist, sind nur einfuhrabgabenfrei (Zoll- und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer), wenn ihr Warenwert nicht höher als 22 Euro ist. Mit Wirkung vom 1. Dezember 2008 erhöht sich die Höchstgrenze für die *zollfreie Einfuhr von Kleinsendungen auf 150 Euro je Sendung*, für die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bleibt es bei der bisherigen Wertgrenze von 22 Euro.
> 
> Die oft genannte Wertgrenze von 430,- gilt nur im Reiseverkehr.



na dann koennte man zumindest jew. 2 zusammen bestellen... Da der Versand gratis ist, ist einzeln bestellen ja kein Thema.


----------



## stefan64 (16. Februar 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Moin Stefan
> 
> Mal schauen... weisst du wo der Zollfreibetrag zur Zeit liegt? Haben sie doch letztes Jahr erst erhoeht...
> 
> ...



Der Zollfreibetrag liegt meines Wissens bei 150.
Kannst also max. 2 Lampen ohne Zoll bestellen.
Würd ich aber trotzdem nicht machen, weil der Versand ja umsonst ist, egal wieviele Lampen du als Einzelbestellung bestellst.
Und wenn unterwegs mal eine Lampe verschütt geht, ist der Schaden auch geringer.

Wenn du Pech hast, will Vater Staat statt Zoll noch MWSt. haben.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (16. Februar 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> @power-valve:
> 
> Geschenkpäckchen aus einem Drittland, deren Empfänger und/oder Versender eine Firma ist, sind nur einfuhrabgabenfrei (Zoll- und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer), wenn ihr Warenwert nicht höher als 22 Euro ist. Mit Wirkung vom 1. Dezember 2008 erhöht sich die Höchstgrenze für die *zollfreie Einfuhr von Kleinsendungen auf 150 Euro je Sendung*, für die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bleibt es bei der bisherigen Wertgrenze von 22 Euro.
> 
> Die oft genannte Wertgrenze von 430,- gilt nur im Reiseverkehr.



Das hier ist richtig!

Mit dem Zoll ist aber auch kein Problem. Ich war der Einzige, bei dem der Zoll das Paket einkassiert hat und wir haben hier richtig viele bestellt.
Mein Paket ging nach Hameln zum Zoll. Habe die Kaufunterlagen von der paypal Zahlung rübergefaxt. Habe dann glaube ich etwa 10 Euro gezahlt und dann die Lampe zugeschickt bekommen.
Also immer noch günstig eine Lampe gekauft!


----------



## fjolnir (16. Februar 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Nur nen paar oder richtig viele?
> 
> Auf jeden Fall interessant. Ist halt ne Preisfrage. Wer das Risiko des Bestellens auf der anderen Seite der Welt nicht eingehen will, ist da bestimmt gut bedient.
> 
> Ich geb das mal weiter...



ich glaube die haben erstmal 10 stück bestellt um zu gucken, wie das geschäft läuft. verkaufspreis war ca 80-90 euro die rede, bin mir aber nicht sicher !


----------



## chris2305 (17. Februar 2010)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Das hier ist richtig!
> 
> Mit dem Zoll ist aber auch kein Problem. Ich war der Einzige, bei dem der Zoll das Paket einkassiert hat und wir haben hier richtig viele bestellt.
> Mein Paket ging nach Hameln zum Zoll. Habe die Kaufunterlagen von der paypal Zahlung rÃ¼bergefaxt. Habe dann glaube ich etwa 10 Euro gezahlt und dann die Lampe zugeschickt bekommen.
> Also immer noch gÃ¼nstig eine Lampe gekauft!



Nee, musste auch Zoll(Einfuhrsteuer 19%) abdrÃ¼cken und habe 2 Lampen bestellt. LÃ¤uft in Hameln beim Zoll aber reibungslos.

Na muss Herr.. im FC mal wieder ein paar komische Sachen verkaufen..
Denke der offiz. Handel mit den Lampen in Deutschland lÃ¤uft nicht?????

Wenn ihr die Lampen so einzeln bestellt kostet sie nicht mal 60 â¬


----------



## Madeba (17. Februar 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Heute im Süntel!!



wo bist Du langgefahren ?
Evtl. mache ich heute früher Schluß und nutze die letzten Sonnenstrahlen


----------



## chris2305 (17. Februar 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> wo bist Du langgefahren ?
> Evtl. mache ich heute früher Schluß und nutze die letzten Sonnenstrahlen



Louis Hadler Weg,erst geht es gut, wird aber irgendwann schwer, bzw. unmöglich, dann unterhalb der Eule. Das ging so einigermaßen. Denke Straße geht wohl am besten.
Wenn es die Tage bei mir passt wollte ich mal Heuerweg, Kl. Sü. und dann Web zur Schmiede testen, sollte aber besser gehen. Warst du da schon?


----------



## Phil81 (17. Februar 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> @power-valve:
> 
> GeschenkpÃ¤ckchen aus einem Drittland, deren EmpfÃ¤nger und/oder Versender eine Firma ist, sind nur einfuhrabgabenfrei (Zoll- und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer), wenn ihr Warenwert nicht hÃ¶her als 22 Euro ist. Mit Wirkung vom 1. Dezember 2008 erhÃ¶ht sich die HÃ¶chstgrenze fÃ¼r die *zollfreie Einfuhr von Kleinsendungen auf 150 Euro je Sendung*, fÃ¼r die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bleibt es bei der bisherigen Wertgrenze von 22 Euro.
> 
> Die oft genannte Wertgrenze von 430,-â¬ gilt nur im Reiseverkehr.



Wenn dein Packet rausgefischt wird aber auch bei einer Lampe nicht der Zoll sondern die Einfuhsteuer von 19 % fÃ¤llig und zwar auf die gesamt Summe inclusive Versandkosten.

Zoll ist nicht daselbe wie Einfuhrsteuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (17. Februar 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Louis Hadler Weg,erst geht es gut, wird aber irgendwann schwer, bzw. unmöglich,


das hört sich verlockend an 



chris2305 schrieb:


> ...Heuerweg, Kl. Sü. und dann zur Schmiede... Warst du da schon?


*Noch* nicht  Ich mache dann mal Meldung...


----------



## chris2305 (17. Februar 2010)

@madeba

Oder heute NR??


----------



## Madeba (17. Februar 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> @madeba
> 
> Oder heute NR??



nicht *oder*, wenn dann *auch*.  Ich fahre gegen 16 Uhr bei mir ab. Schick mir Deine Nummer per PM, wenn was geht rufe ich an.

Ich sehe gerade, lt. Regenradar ist was im Anmarsch. Aber sehr langsam, das könnte sich heute Abend gerade so ausgehen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Februar 2010)

so, kommen gerade vom snowride zurück. 
die waldwege sind alle geschoben, und daher gut fahrbar.

unglaublich , was für massen an schnee im deister liegen . 
daher sind die trails z. zt. nicht fahrbar.

in der sonne war es heute echt traumhaft. 
(nur die meckerei von steffen wg. dem schnee war nervig )

normalerweise hängen die bikes mit dem sattel an der stange . heute nicht


----------



## matzinski (17. Februar 2010)

Steffen sieht ja aus als wenn er sich an seinem Eiskaffee verschluckt hat ( oder gab es etwa keinen?) 

Steffen lach doch mal. Es wird schon irgendwann wieder Frühling werden. Wenigstens musstest heute nicht die ganze Strecke laufen, oder?


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Februar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so, kommen gerade vom snowride zurück.
> 
> unglaublich , was für massen an schnee im deister liegen .
> 
> ...



Warum liegt Steffen denn im Schnee , oder hast du beim Foto machen auf der Seite gelegen ?

Ach, der Barbie SHG hat heute  "*Schnapszahlengeburtstag"   *


----------



## Devuse (17. Februar 2010)

mmh....ist denn überhaupt im deister irgendein trail so einigermaßen befahrbar?


----------



## taifun (17. Februar 2010)

Nun mal ehrlich...wieviel ist gefahren und wieviel geschoben worden??

Wollte es am Sa nach meiner Krankheit auch wieder versuchen


----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Nun mal ehrlich...wieviel ist gefahren und wieviel geschoben worden??
> 
> Wollte es am Sa nach meiner Krankheit auch wieder versuchen



Taifun
habe gerade mit Hoerman telefoniert.
Das ist kein Bikerlatein, die Forststassen sind alle geschoben worden. Entweder damit die Jäger mit dem Auto bis zu ihren Hochsitzen kommen, oder weil die Förster hier mitlesen und das Gejammer nicht mehr ertragen konnten.
Also wieder beste Bikebedingungen!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (17. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Taifun
> habe gerade mit Hoerman telefoniert.
> Das ist kein Bikerlatein, die Forststassen sind alle geschoben worden. Entweder damit die Jäger mit dem Auto bis zu ihren Hochsitzen kommen, oder weil die Förster hier mitlesen und das Gejammer nicht mehr ertragen konnten.
> Also wieder beste Bikebedingungen!
> ...


Na dann weiß ich nun, wie ich Freitag den frühen Feierabend nutze. 

Edit: weiß jmd, wie es zur Zeit am Mittellandkanal aussieht? Gut fahrbar oder Eis pur?


----------



## taifun (17. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Taifun
> habe gerade mit Hoerman telefoniert.
> Das ist kein Bikerlatein, die Forststassen sind alle geschoben worden. Entweder damit die Jäger mit dem Auto bis zu ihren Hochsitzen kommen, oder weil die Förster hier mitlesen und das Gejammer nicht mehr ertragen konnten.
> Also wieder beste Bikebedingungen!
> ...



Da nehme ich dich beim Wort
Aber mit sicherheit nicht von uns aus hier,eher vom WK aus oder?



Quen schrieb:


> Na dann weiß ich nun, wie ich Freitag den frühen Feierabend nutze.



Mach mal den Scout für SA



Quen schrieb:


> Edit: weiß jmd, wie es zur Zeit am Mittellandkanal aussieht? Gut fahrbar oder Eis pur?



Die Schiffe liegen noch fest...


----------



## Phil81 (17. Februar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Na dann weiß ich nun, wie ich Freitag den frühen Feierabend nutze.
> 
> Edit: weiß jmd, wie es zur Zeit am Mittellandkanal aussieht? Gut fahrbar oder Eis pur?



Eis pur gehe da Laufen


----------



## Quen (17. Februar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Mach mal den Scout für SA


Muss erst noch checken ob SA Deister oder Küche kaufen aufm Programm steht... 


Phil81 schrieb:


> Eis pur gehe da Laufen


Danke!


----------



## taifun (17. Februar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Muss erst noch checken ob SA Deister oder Küche kaufen aufm Programm steht...
> 
> Danke!



Morgens D und nachmittags K...

Muß nachmittags auch nach B sachen schauen


----------



## Quen (17. Februar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Morgens D und nachmittags K...
> 
> Muß nachmittags auch nach B sachen schauen


Nee, nachmittags H96.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (17. Februar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> weiß jmd, wie es zur Zeit am Mittellandkanal aussieht? Gut fahrbar oder Eis pur?



den mittellandkanal und weser haben wir hier ja auch.
war die letzten beiden wochenenden mal ne runde durch die weserwiesen joggen, und denke das dauert mindestens noch 2 wochen bis man den normalen untergrund wieder sieht.

wir haben hier eis auf den wegen und ne festgetrampelte schneeschicht darüber. das hält sich bei plusgraden ganz schön lange.


und, ist der ruhrbike-marathon nun auch in deinem rennkalender?


----------



## Quen (17. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> und, ist der ruhrbike-marathon nun auch in deinem rennkalender?


Hört sich gut an, danke für den Tipp. 

Ist natürlich recht weit weg, eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr mehr im Umkreis unterwegs sein. Aber vllt lässt sich ja Alex zu ner Fahrgemeinschaft überzeugen...!? 

Edit: ich sehe gerade, dass ist ja in der Heimat meiner Mutter! Das spricht natürlich dafür, dort mitzufahren. 

Edit 2: ich habe dort sogar schon mal einen "Bike-Urlaub" gemacht, dass dortige Revier ist traumhaft!


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Februar 2010)

wäre dann natürlich praktisch wenn ihr in minden nen zwischenstop machen könntet.

aber hast recht, ist echt immer ne strecke bis ins sauerland zu düsen.
hier im umkreis gibts halt nur die challenge 4 mtb.

bei euch aus richtung hannover ist der harz ja wenigstens noch etwas näher. von mir aus minden sind es immer einige kilometer, egal wohin ich fahre.


----------



## Quen (17. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wäre dann natürlich praktisch wenn ihr in minden nen zwischenstop machen könntet.
> 
> aber hast recht, ist echt immer ne strecke bis ins sauerland zu düsen.
> hier im umkreis gibts halt nur die challenge 4 mtb.
> ...


Wir haben ja einige Überschneidungen - wenn es vom Weg passt, können wir uns gerne bei dem ein oder anderen Rennen zusammen schließen.

Also: Ruhrbike fahr ich mit, da hab ich richtig Lust drauf und kann es mit einem WE dort verbinden. 

Edit  : bin angemeldet!  Aaalex?


----------



## exto (17. Februar 2010)

Heh, Barbie:

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf !!!!!!

Schnapszahl? Kann ja nur 33 heißen, oder? 

Steffen, pass auf, dass hier nich zu viele Bilder von deinem Pulcro auftauchen. Ich weiß woste woohnz!!! Und bei dem Hobel könnt' ich glatt n kriminelles Kameradenschwein werden


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Februar 2010)

Alles gute, Barbie!

Steffen, hast du die Kiste neu? D.h. jetzt 2 Pulchros?


----------



## chris2305 (17. Februar 2010)

So wie er auf dem Foto guckt, könnte ma meinen Steffen musste wieder laufen.....

Süntel war heute wieder nett, danke Markus. Hauptwege gut fahrbar#

Der Onkel gefällt mir immer besser, war so bergab schon richtig nett

Fotos Markus??


----------



## Evel Knievel (17. Februar 2010)

Ne, ich hab nur ein Pulcro. Mein Kumpel, der die mal gebaut hat, ist ja jetzt Australier.

Sorry, das ich so zerknittert gucke, aber das war keine Absicht. War schon ziemlich geil heute, 30 km in knapp 3 Stunden zusammenbekommen. Mit der Sonne war echt nett.
Bei einer Abfahrt hab ich sogar knapp über 40 km/h geschafft, da kam schon echtes DH-Feeling auf!
Das beste sind aber die ungläubigen Gesichter von den Fußgängern!

Wenn es morgen aber regnen sollte, oder tauen, können sich die Bedingungen aber komplett ändern. Ich wollt aber am Freitag auch fahren wenn's geht.

@ Taifun
Wir haben nicht geschoben! 

@ Barbie
Alles Gute!!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Februar 2010)

Barbie!
Alte Felge!

Auch von mir


----------



## Madeba (18. Februar 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Süntel war heute wieder nett, danke Markus. Hauptwege gut fahrbar#
> 
> Der Onkel gefällt mir immer besser, war so bergab schon richtig nett
> 
> Fotos Markus??


bevor hier Gerüchte in die Welt gesetzt werden: *ich bin nicht nett !* 

Aber der NR war klasse:




obwohl ich nach meiner Extra-Runde vorher ganz schön Quark in den Beinen hatte. Auf dem Weg, den ich mir für aufi ausgesucht hatte, gingen von fünf Kurbelumdrehungen zwei ins Leere. Ich werde den Tachogeber mal hinten dranschrauben 


und das passiert, wenn man zum Bremsen 200mm gefrorenen Schnee statt 200mm Scheiben benutzt:





*Super*-Bremsleistung, kein Fading, keine quitschenden Scheiben, keine stinkenden Beläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (18. Februar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Also: Ruhrbike fahr ich mit, da hab ich richtig Lust drauf und kann es mit einem WE dort verbinden.
> 
> Edit  : bin angemeldet!  Aaalex?



Das kann ich zur Zeit noch nicht sagen.
Muß erst mal sehen,wie meine Promotiontermie nächste Zeit aussehen


----------



## Barbie SHG (18. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Glückwünsche, leider hängt mein Geschenk noch in der "Liteville-Kontrollstelle" fest.
Wird wohl 1 Woche verspätet erscheinen


Weiteres:
Ich werde im August mit 2 Mitstreitern an einen Alpencross (mit Gepäcktransfer und Hotelübernachtung) teilnehmen.
Werden 6 Etappen, ca. 8000HM und 370KM werden.
(Ich weiß, ist eher ein AlpX Light, da Gepäcktransport und Hotel)

Wenn noch jemand Interesse hat mitzukommen, schickt mir ne PN (dann gibts auch die Tourinfos)


----------



## chris2305 (18. Februar 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> bevor hier Gerüchte in die Welt gesetzt werden: *ich bin nicht nett !*
> 
> 
> > Habe ja auch gesagt Süntel war nett


----------



## Madeba (18. Februar 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Madeba schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bevor hier Gerüchte in die Welt gesetzt werden: *ich bin nicht nett !*
> ...



ich habe mich ja auch hierauf bezogen: 


chris2305 schrieb:


> Süntel war heute wieder nett, danke Markus...
> Der Onkel gefällt mir immer besser...



es weiß doch nicht jeder, wer mit "Onkel" gemeint ist


----------



## schappi (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute!

die Rückmeldungen zum nächsten Stammtisch sind noch recht mau.
es gibt 3 Termine zur Abstimmung und eine super Location .
Bitte schaut in die IG und meldet euch.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (18. Februar 2010)

Ich will meine Frau mitbringen, der muß ich das noch schonend beibringen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich die Vision morgen ab 14-15 Uhr eine Fahrradtour ab zuhause zu machen.
Das Hardtail steht auf der Rolle => Endurotime 

2h + Annaturm mehr Plan habe ich noch nicht.


----------



## Quen (19. Februar 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich die Vision morgen ab 14-15 Uhr eine Fahrradtour ab zuhause zu machen.
> Das Hardtail steht auf der Rolle => Endurotime
> 
> 2h + Annaturm mehr Plan habe ich noch nicht.


Roudy, ich wollte auch fahren.

Ich könnte über Lemmie/Sorsum Richtung Bredenbeck fahren - Treffen bei Knigge um 14:30 Uhr?

Fahre allerdings HT! 

Gruß


----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo Quen,
hast du das neue Schluchti schon ausprobiert?
Wie fährt es sich?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (19. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Quen,
> hast du das neue Schluchti schon ausprobiert?
> Wie fährt es sich?
> Gruß
> Schappi


Nee, zu große Angst das ich bei dem Eis wegrutsche und es gleich kaputt mache...  Warte daher auf besseres Wetter und fahre so lange noch HT!

Edit: gefahren bin ich bisher nur vom Büro, über den Flur, weiter durchs Wohnzimmer bis in die Küche. Zählt das auch?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Februar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Roudy, ich wollte auch fahren.
> Ich könnte über Lemmie/Sorsum Richtung Bredenbeck fahren - Treffen bei Knigge um 14:30 Uhr?
> Fahre allerdings HT!
> Gruß


 
Hm...das wäre dann 16:9 (nicht Bildformat, aber Kilos)
Ich sage mal ja und schaue, ob ich das HT Fit kriege.
Albert oder Fat Albert hinten sollte passen.


----------



## taifun (19. Februar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Nee, zu große Angst das ich bei dem Eis wegrutsche und es gleich kaputt mache...  Warte daher auf besseres Wetter und fahre so lange noch HT!
> 
> Edit: gefahren bin ich bisher nur vom Büro, über den Flur, weiter durchs Wohnzimmer bis in die Küche. Zählt das auch?



NEIN....

Morgen D oder ??


----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Edit: gefahren bin ich bisher nur vom Büro, über den Flur, weiter durchs Wohnzimmer bis in die Küche. Zählt das auch?



Das ist ja Mountainbikequälerei!
Gerade die Schluchtis sind da besonderst sensibel!
Die brauchen artgerechte Haltung im Wald!
wenn du das noch einmal machst sage ich das Herrn Arnold!


----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo Janisj,
wieder aus dem Bastelkeller aufgetaucht?
Ich habe gesehen, daß du eine neue Lampe gebaut hast mit 14 LEDs und Optiken:




Willst du damit die Lufthansa Maschinen am Waldkater landen lassen.
Berichte doch mal über die Lampe. Das sieht spannend aus.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Quen (19. Februar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> NEIN....
> 
> Morgen D oder ??


D kannste getrost vergessen. 

Ich war heute mit Roudy unterwegs. Sowohl in der Bredenbecker Ecke, als auch Rund um den Waldkater kommt man kaum voran. Soviel Schnee ist es dort zwar eigentlich gar nicht mehr, aber die Konsistenz lässt einen kaum die Spur halten. War mehr als anstrengend und hat so nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht.

Haben uns dann ein paar besser fahrbare Wege, außerhalb des Deisters, gesucht.  So sind für mich immerhin 50,5 km zusammengekommen.

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Ritzel (19. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> ...
> Gerade die Schluchtis sind da besonderst sensibel!...


 
 ... In der Tat (??!.) : 

 DIE aggressive Wohnzimmerluft, im Besonderen zur Winterzeit, sorgt an Fahrrädern  (u.a. auch Mountainbikes) für eine schleichende Materialermüdung...  
Eine plötzliche Luftveränderung bringt dann das Übel, meist in Form eines Rohrbruchs, an den Tag ... 






...oder ?


----------



## Quen (19. Februar 2010)

Dr. Ritzel schrieb:


> ... In der Tat (??!.) :
> 
> DIE aggressive Wohnzimmerluft, im Besonderen zur Winterzeit, sorgt an Fahrrädern  (u.a. auch Mountainbikes) für eine schleichende Materialermüdung...
> Eine plötzliche Luftveränderung bringt dann das Übel, meist in Form eines Rohrbruchs, an den Tag ...
> ...


Ich fahre ja erst damit draußen, wenn die Temperaturen den jetzigen im Wohnzimmer entsprechen...


----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2010)

Gswb!


----------



## taifun (19. Februar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> D kannste getrost vergessen.
> 
> Ich war heute mit Roudy unterwegs. Sowohl in der Bredenbecker Ecke, als auch Rund um den Waldkater kommt man kaum voran. Soviel Schnee ist es dort zwar eigentlich gar nicht mehr, aber die Konsistenz lässt einen kaum die Spur halten. War mehr als anstrengend und hat so nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht.
> 
> ...



Also,was fahren wir morgen??


----------



## Quen (19. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Gswb!






taifun schrieb:


> Also,was fahren wir morgen??


Gute Frage.

Feldwege kann man auch fast alle vergessen, m.E. gehen nur Radwege, und selbst die sind teils überflutet.

Ich schlage mal 10 Uhr treffen in Holtensen, Ecke Holz-Müller, vor. Dann habe ich bereits ein paar km mehr als du (  ) und wir können in verschiedene Richtungen starten... oder wollen wir das RR nehmen und zur Marienburg?


----------



## fjolnir (19. Februar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> D kannste getrost vergessen.
> 
> Ich war heute mit Roudy unterwegs. Sowohl in der Bredenbecker Ecke, als auch Rund um den Waldkater kommt man kaum voran. Soviel Schnee ist es dort zwar eigentlich gar nicht mehr, aber die Konsistenz lässt einen kaum die Spur halten. War mehr als anstrengend und hat so nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht.
> 
> ...



moin, wurden bei euch die forstwege freigeschoben? wir überlegen auch loszufahren und bei uns wurden die forstautobahnen geschoben


----------



## 1Tintin (19. Februar 2010)

Hi,
endlich wieder fahren ;-), war heute mit dem HT als Asphalt-Cowboy únterwegs, wobei ich feststellen musste das die Strassen besser mit nem Fully zu fahren sind, bei den ganzen Schlaglöchern.Ich  hab mich dann für die Slalomvariante um die Schlaglöcher herum entschieden.

Hoffentlich ist auch der Deister bald wieder relativ normal befahrbar.

Bis denne

Tintin


----------



## taifun (19. Februar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Gute Frage.
> 
> Feldwege kann man auch fast alle vergessen, m.E. gehen nur Radwege, und selbst die sind teils überflutet.
> 
> Ich schlage mal 10 Uhr treffen in Holtensen, Ecke Holz-Müller, vor. Dann habe ich bereits ein paar km mehr als du (  ) und wir können in verschiedene Richtungen starten... oder wollen wir das RR nehmen und zur Marienburg?



Das ist nur 1 km von mir

Also,RR habe echt keine Möge drauf...außerdem stehen beide sauber im Keller.Das Winterrad soll eh verkauft werden.
HT und Radwege...auch  nicht wirklich. Habe da aber  schon eine Idee....
Muß um 12:00 Uhr wieder zuhause sein


----------



## matzinski (19. Februar 2010)

Janisj, mit deiner neuen Lampe könntest du vieleicht die Deistertrails auftauen. Das wär' doch mal 'ne sinnvolle Massnahme.


----------



## Quen (19. Februar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Das ist nur 1 km von mir
> 
> Also,RR habe echt keine Möge drauf...außerdem stehen beide sauber im Keller.Das Winterrad soll eh verkauft werden.
> HT und Radwege...auch  nicht wirklich. Habe da aber  schon eine Idee....
> Muß um 12:00 Uhr wieder zuhause sein


Ich bleibe aber auf jeden Fall offroad morgen... glaub mir, Radweg ist momentan das einzig vernünftige - traurig, aber wahr.  Aber hauptsache wieder fahren, fahren, fahren! 



fjolnir schrieb:


> moin, wurden bei euch die forstwege freigeschoben? wir überlegen auch loszufahren und bei uns wurden die forstautobahnen geschoben


Nee, nach geschoben sah das nicht aus. Wie gesagt, fahren macht so auch keinen Spaß, und wir sind noch nicht mal besonders weit raufgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (19. Februar 2010)

Komme dann übers Feld um 10:00 Uhr.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Februar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> ...Nee, nach geschoben sah das nicht aus. Wie gesagt, fahren macht so auch keinen Spaß, und wir sind noch nicht mal besonders weit raufgefahren.


 
Die Wege sind so feucht, da muss mal einer wischen 
...Nicht mal besonders weit rauf ...der höchste Punkt war am Steinkrug die Kuppe auf dem Radweg nach Völksen 
Wald geht von Bredenbeck-Wennigsen-Steinkrug absolut nicht.
Bis zu 30 cm hoch liegt die Pampe noch auf dem Weg mit der Konsistenz von aufgeweichtem Zwieback.

Danke an Quen für die Begleitung, allein wäre ich shon nach 100 Metern wieder auf die Rolle gegangen.


----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


>



Gehrdener Schön Wetter Biker= GSWB


----------



## Quen (19. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Gehrdener Schön Wetter Biker= GSWB


 S.o. - war ja heute fleißig.

Spätestens in DU & Co. würde sich das eh rächen...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Februar 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4704


----------



## taifun (19. Februar 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Nicht mal besonders weit rauf ...der höchste Punkt war am Steinkrug die Kuppe auf dem Radweg nach Völksen
> Wald geht von Bredenbeck-Wennigsen-Steinkrug absolut nicht.
> Bis zu 30 cm hoch liegt die Pampe noch auf dem Weg mit der Konsistenz von aufgeweichtem Zwieback.



Das habe mir  nach dem vielen Schnee und häufigen Gassi gehen mit Hund mir schon fast gedacht
Hoffe friert erst wieder,wenn es langsam weggetaut ist.Dann werden die wege wenigstens fahrbar.


----------



## Scott865 (20. Februar 2010)

morgen frühschicht??wann und wo ist startpunkt??

soll auch richtig sommerlich werden +3 grad und heiter.


----------



## matzinski (20. Februar 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4704


 ha, ich hab's doch gewusst, dass ich den Kerl in Blau schon mal vorher gesehn hatte. Das war Schneidi aus dem Zugspitzstreifen. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIvrPY-jIwE"]YouTube- Extreme Einrad-Abfahrt Zugspitze[/ame]


----------



## matzinski (20. Februar 2010)

die deisterfreun.de sind aber auf diesem Video: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5ARqZYDPuY"]YouTube- 8. Bikertour zum Mittelpunkt der Erde - Sondershausen[/ame]  (siehe 3:20, 4:20 und 5:40 ) ich könnt' schon wieder. 

...die RADikalen sind auch drauf 



Scott865 schrieb:


> morgen frühschicht??wann und wo ist startpunkt??
> 
> soll auch richtig sommerlich werden +3 grad und heiter.


wie wär's mit 9:00 an DER Bank im BB ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (20. Februar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> die deisterfreun.de sind aber auf diesem Video: YouTube- 8. Bikertour zum Mittelpunkt der Erde - Sondershausen  (siehe 3:20, 4:20 und 5:40 ) ich könnt' schon wieder.
> 
> ...die RADikalen sind auch drauf



Ich hab mich an den quietschenden Bremsen wiedererkannt



matzinski schrieb:


> wie wär's mit 9:00 an DER Bank im BB ?



Hab auch ne Freigabe, aber wir treffen uns besser woanders. 
Bin gestern am Benther gewesen. Die Pampe macht rauf überhaupt keinen Spaß.
Ich würde den Parkplatz beim Hotel Benther Berg vorschlagen. Der ist gut über die Straße zu erreichen und wer unbedingt rauffahren will, kann dies ja trotzdem machen.
Bin dann im Deister auch noch oben auf dem Kammweg gewesen. 
Ich würde sagen, die einzige Möglichkeit zum rauffahren ist über Straße bis zum Nienstedter Pass und dann beim Polenzstein den Teerweg rauf zum Kammweg (so wie es die Dackelschneider im Sommer machen). 
Hilft nix, weil ich nämlich den Bierweg beim runterfahren inspiziert habe. 
Selbst auf der Abfahrt bin ich ständig mit den Reifen eingebrochen und ich bin wie ein besoffener Schlangenlinien gefahren. 
Rauf geht das definitiv nicht.


----------



## Mirro (20. Februar 2010)

Moin moin,
war grad mit dem Rad im Deister unterwegs.
Die Forstwege bei Wennigsen/Wennigser Mark sind geräumt worden und der angetaute Schnee zum Teil wieder angefrohren.
Bin super hoch gekommen bis auf vereinzelte Rutscher. Reifen greifen gut (ohne Spikes). War am Annaturm und wieder runter.
Alles in allem macht es seid langem mal wieder richtig Spass im Deister.  Also im Wennigser Raum uneingeschränktes Bikervergnügen (ausgenommen die Tails). Hoffe nur es Schneit jetzt nicht zu stark.

Also man sieht sich im Wald

Mirko


----------



## lakekeman (20. Februar 2010)

Mirro schrieb:


> uneingeschränktes Bikervergnügen (ausgenommen die Tails)



 Das ist aber nun mal wirklich ein Wiederspruch in sich


----------



## Fh4n (20. Februar 2010)

Jasper, Hilde und ich waren heute im Deister. Mögebiertrail ist unfahrbar:
Erster Tag mit Jaspers neuem Radl auf den ersten 3m Trail.
http://s5b.directupload.net/images/100220/9z5up866.jpg

Der Schnee ist teilweise so tief, dass man einbricht und knietief in der Mocca steht. Waren heute am Benther Berg. Da gehts morgen auch um 12h hin.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. Februar 2010)

Lakekeman: Angekommen!


----------



## lakekeman (20. Februar 2010)

Ja dann lüfte mal das Geheimnis  Los los los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (20. Februar 2010)

Hier bei uns war auch einiges geräumt, man kam gut auf den Kammweg. War ne nette Runde mit dem Versuch den mittleren RT einigermaßen runterzukommen. Ging auch alles ohne Spikes auch wenns stellenweise ziemlich glatt war auf den Forstwegen. Boah ich freu mich schon sooooooo auf die Trails!!!


----------



## matzinski (20. Februar 2010)

@scott, stefan: ok dann sagen wir mal 9:00 Hotel Benther Berg.




Fh4n schrieb:


> Jasper, Hilde und ich waren heute im Deister. Mögebiertrail ist unfahrbar:
> Erster Tag mit Jaspers neuem Radl auf den ersten 3m Trail.
> http://s5b.directupload.net/images/100220/9z5up866.jpg
> 
> Der Schnee ist teilweise so tief, dass man einbricht und knietief in der Mocca steht. Waren heute am Benther Berg. Da gehts morgen auch um 12h hin.



he, he, genau an der gleichen Stelle am Mögebier hab' ich vor 2 Wochen auch 'nen Köpper gemacht.


----------



## taifun (20. Februar 2010)

Nach meiner Operationsbedingten Pause :cry: ,sind Quen und ich heute morgen durch vereiste Feldwege und den Benther geradelt 

 -War dort seit eineinhalb Jahren nicht mehr(früher Homerevier).
Sind dort trotzdem ertaunlich gut durchgekommen,auch den steilsten Weg zum ehemaligen Aussichtsturm hoch ohne Probleme.
(Nur am Rand fahren,sonst ist alles Eis).

Würde echt langsam Zeit nach langer Pause wieder aufs Bike zu kommen


----------



## Mirro (20. Februar 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Das ist aber nun mal wirklich ein Wiederspruch in sich



Ja stimmt, da hast du recht.
Wenn man allerdings mit 30-40 Kmh die Forstwege runterheizt is das Nervenkitzel genug. Nur sollte man vorausschauend fahren, da bremsen nur bedingt möglich is. Aber bei diesem Wetter sind zum Glück nich all zu viele Wanderer unterwegs.

Mirko


----------



## Scott865 (21. Februar 2010)

Ok,9uhr!ihr müsst mir 10 min.Karenzzeit geben.


----------



## schappi (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
für alle die den Winter zum Basteln benutzen. Hier ein Link zu einem Shop wo es gute Titanteile zu vernünftigen Preisen gibt. Die fertigen auch nach Maß: http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/shop/index.php?cat=c35_Schrauben.html
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (21. Februar 2010)

"Vernünftig" ist in diesem Zusammenhang immer so ne Sache...

Ist schon geil, wenn man sein Rad so konsequent aufbaut. Allerdings (nur mal so als Beispiel):

Bremsscheibenbefestigung vorn und hinten in Titan/blau (wär geil für mein Schweinchen): 95,40


----------



## Quen (21. Februar 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Bremsscheibenbefestigung vorn und hinten in Titan/blau (wär geil für mein Schweinchen): 95,40


In der Tat. Wer's günstiger haben möchte, bestellt hier: http://www.torontocycles.com/

Habe dort bereits mehrfach bestellt - sehr gute Preise, rekordverdächtige Lieferzeit.


----------



## stefan64 (21. Februar 2010)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Jasper, Hilde und ich waren heute im Deister. Mögebiertrail ist unfahrbar:
> Erster Tag mit Jaspers neuem Radl auf den ersten 3m Trail.
> http://s5b.directupload.net/images/100220/9z5up866.jpg
> 
> Der Schnee ist teilweise so tief, dass man einbricht und knietief in der Mocca steht. Waren heute am Benther Berg. Da gehts morgen auch um 12h hin.



Unfahrbar war er heute nicht.
Bis zu der Stelle, wo ihr den Trail nach links verlassen habt, war es tatsächlich nicht so prickelnd, ließ sich aber trotzdem dank eurer Spuren teilweise fahren. 
Ab da kommen aber noch Teilstücke, die richtig Spaß gemacht haben. 
Wenn man durch die Gräben durch ist, kann man z.B. bis zum Stollen ins eins durchfahren.


----------



## Fh4n (21. Februar 2010)

Klingt gut! 
Wir sind heute ab zum Benther Berg ausgewichen. Schön den Schnee weggeräumt und wir sind den ganzen Tag nur auf Waldboden gefahren - tat das gut!



stefan64 schrieb:


> Unfahrbar war er heute nicht.
> Bis zu der Stelle, wo ihr den Trail nach links verlassen habt, war es tatsächlich nicht so prickelnd, ließ sich aber trotzdem dank eurer Spuren teilweise fahren.
> Ab da kommen aber noch Teilstücke, die richtig Spaß gemacht haben.
> Wenn man durch die Gräben durch ist, kann man z.B. bis zum Stollen ins eins durchfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (21. Februar 2010)

Das wird so genial wenn der Boden auf den Trails wieder durchblitzt, waaaah ich kann es kaum erwarten. Es taut endlich richtig und morgen soll es den ganzen Tag regnen. Ausnahmsweise freu ich mich darüber ja mal so richtig . Der olle Schnee soll endlich weggespült werden.


----------



## fjolnir (21. Februar 2010)

dann hoffen wir mal, dass es oben nicht schneit


----------



## chris2305 (22. Februar 2010)

http://www.ndz.de/portal/lokales/sp...adt-erwaegt-Pilotprojekt-im-_arid,218645.html


----------



## schappi (22. Februar 2010)

SPRINGE
Teststrecken fÃ¼r Mountainbiker: Stadt erwÃ¤gt Pilotprojekt im Deister
Springe (mf). Nach den GesprÃ¤chen bei der Region Hannover Ã¼ber Mountainbike-Strecken im Deister (NDZ berichtete) plant die Stadt Springe offenbar ein Pilotprojekt. Auf dem Gebiet des Stadtforstes sollen drei Routen mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden ausgewiesen werden.

Mountainbike fahren im Deister: Die Radsportler wÃ¼nschen sich eigene Strecken. Die Stadt will nun mit einem Pilotprojekt auf sie zugehen. Forstchef Bernd Gallas spricht zurÃ¼ckhaltend von einem âTestlaufâ. Bei GesprÃ¤chen mit dem Radsportverein Team Springe habe man drei potenziell geeignete Strecken ausgeguckt. Alle verlaufen durch den Deister, teilweise fÃ¼hre der Weg durch den Talkessel, sagt Gallas, der gleichzeitig vor zu groÃer Euphorie warnt. TatsÃ¤chlich entschieden sei noch nichts, in KÃ¼rze solle es aber eine zweite GesprÃ¤chsrunde mit betroffenen JagdpÃ¤chtern und Mountainbikern geben.

Den verstÃ¤ndlichen Wunsch der Radsportler, auch GelÃ¤nde auÃerhalb ausgewiesener Wege befahren zu dÃ¼rfen, sieht Gallas kritisch. Schon aus haftungsrechtlichen GrÃ¼nden wÃ¤re dies problematisch, meint er. Die jetzt fÃ¼r den Testlauf ins Visier genommenen Routen befÃ¤nden sich denn auch alle auf befestigten Wegen.

Gallas macht keinen Hehl daraus, dass er eine LÃ¶sung fÃ¼r den gesamten Deister dem Springer Alleingang vorziehen wÃ¼rde. Das vergleichsweise kleine eigene Forstgebiet kÃ¶nne ambitionierte Mountainbike-Fans auf Dauer kaum ausreichen.

FÃ¼r den Deister insgesamt ist aber â anders als es unlÃ¤ngst den Anschein hatte â offenbar doch noch keine LÃ¶sung in Sicht. Die Vielzahl betroffener Waldbesitzer und die unterschiedlichen Interessenlagen machen eine Einigung offenbar schwer.


----------



## Flame-Blade (22. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> SPRINGE
> Die jetzt für den Testlauf ins Visier genommenen Routen befänden sich denn auch alle auf befestigten Wegen.



Haben die denn gar nicht zugehört?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Februar 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Haben die denn gar nicht zugehört?


Was hast du gegen befestigte Trails? 
Kein Modder, keine Pampe, Northshores wackeln nicht mehr und Anlieger dürfen abgestützt werden. 

Aber: Reden ist nicht sagen *und hören nicht verstehen*


----------



## Fh4n (22. Februar 2010)

Was habt ihr denn?
Dann werden einfach die befestigten Wege umgegraben!  Ein Anruf und der Bagger steht da, wo wir ihn als Erstes brauchen ...


----------



## Torben. (22. Februar 2010)

Kein modder und keine pampe wäre schade!


----------



## exto (22. Februar 2010)

Torben. schrieb:


> Kein modder und keine pampe wäre schade!



Genau!

Das sähe dann so aus, wie auf Hoerman's Lieblingsrun in WiBe  Aber schöööön flowig, stimmt's Hoermchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (22. Februar 2010)

http://dirt.mpora.com/news/made-exclusive-steve-peat-and-josh-bryceland.html

Ahhhhh, ich will sofort wieder Trails und Waldboden sehen !!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Februar 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> http://dirt.mpora.com/news/made-exclusive-steve-peat-and-josh-bryceland.html



120 kehren


----------



## schappi (22. Februar 2010)

Leute ist das wahr?
ich habe gehört, daß heute vor dem Amtsgericht Wennigsen ein Biker gegen einen Bußgeldbescheid der Klosterforst geklagt hat und die Klage gewonnen hat, weil das Amtsgericht Wennigsen bestätigt hat, daß das Barbiegrab ein "tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg" ist und es daher nach dem Niedersächsischem Waldgesetz erlaubt ist dort zu fahren?
Ist das richtig?
Der Mann muss ja einen bombige Anwalt gehabt haben!
Gegen die mächtige Klosterkammer zu gewinnen.

Wer weiß etwas darüber?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
der Sommer kommt bestimmt!
Baggy Shorts zum Biken fÃ¼r 32,90â¬http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...el Short</PageName><newsletter>1</newsletter>


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Leute ist das wahr?
> ich habe gehört, daß heute vor dem Amtsgericht Wennigsen ein Biker gegen einen Bußgeldbescheid der Klosterforst geklagt hat und die Klage gewonnen hat, weil das Amtsgericht Wennigsen bestätigt hat, daß das Barbiegrab ein "tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg" ist und es daher nach dem Niedersächsischem Waldgesetz erlaubt ist dort zu fahren?
> Ist das richtig?
> Der Mann muss ja einen bombige Anwalt gehabt haben!
> ...



Gerüchteküche oder ?


----------



## Torben. (22. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Leute ist das wahr?
> ich habe gehört, daß heute vor dem Amtsgericht Wennigsen ein Biker gegen einen Bußgeldbescheid der Klosterforst geklagt hat und die Klage gewonnen hat, weil das Amtsgericht Wennigsen bestätigt hat, daß das Barbiegrab ein "tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg" ist und es daher nach dem Niedersächsischem Waldgesetz erlaubt ist dort zu fahren?
> Ist das richtig?
> Der Mann muss ja einen bombige Anwalt gehabt haben!
> ...



das ist ein grund zum feiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Februar 2010)

Torben. schrieb:


> Das ist ein Grund zum Feiern



Abwarten, ich denke, es wäre ein Schritt und es verändert die Verhandlungsposition. Mehr noch nicht.

Freuen würde mich, wenn der Radfahrer nicht dafür zur Kasse gebeten wird, dass er sich in der Natur fortbewegt hat.


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Februar 2010)

deisterfreun.de goes facebook :

http://www.facebook.com/pages/deisterfreunde/311182317759?ref=mf


----------



## exto (22. Februar 2010)

Hmmmm....

hab mal gegoogelt, aber beim Amtsgericht Wennigsen

a) unter "Entscheidungen" nur Zivilsachen gefunden und die
b) auch nur bis einschl. 18.02.

wär ja mal interessant. Besonders die Urteilsbegründung würde ich gern mal lesen


----------



## exto (22. Februar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> deisterfreun.de goes facebook :
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/deisterfreunde/311182317759?ref=mf



ja, da simmer dabeiiii, dat is priiiima.....


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Februar 2010)

exto schrieb:


> ja, da simmer dabeiiii, dat is priiiima.....



Dabei...mal sehen zu was das führt.


----------



## Torben. (22. Februar 2010)

wenn was gefunden wird bezüglich des urteils bitte reinstellen!


----------



## taifun (22. Februar 2010)

exto schrieb:


> ja, da simmer dabeiiii, dat is priiiima.....



jo,auch dabei.....


----------



## exto (22. Februar 2010)

War denn niemand dabei, im AG? Sowas ist doch öffentlich?


----------



## Phil81 (23. Februar 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> http://dirt.mpora.com/news/made-exclusive-steve-peat-and-josh-bryceland.html
> 
> Ahhhhh, ich will sofort wieder Trails und Waldboden sehen !!!



Ein Super Film absolut nur zu empfelen. Besonders die WC Szenen aus Schladming sind der Hammer  Schade das aus Champery nichts dabei war

@hoerman Aber wo stellen wir das weisse spinner Sofa hin?


----------



## chris2305 (23. Februar 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> @hoerman Aber wo stellen wir das weisse spinner Sofa hin?



Frag doch mal Herrn Hiller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. Februar 2010)

Hier die Pressemeldung zu dem Gerücht, das keins istsondern Wahrheit:


----------



## wasser 8 (23. Februar 2010)

guten morgen 
ich habe mal ne frage kann man im deister schon wieder fahren ????????


----------



## herkulars (23. Februar 2010)

> Verbotsschilder stelle die Klosterforst nicht auf



Bisher nicht. Möglicherweise wird das Urteil die Klosterforst jedoch dazu verleiten genau das zu tun.


----------



## schappi (23. Februar 2010)

Nun Ja ,
wer lesen kann ist in dieser Welt im Vorteil.
Daher lohnt es sich das Niedersächsische Waldgesetz zu lesen den im §31 steht das mit den Verboten und sperren, und das ist nicht so einfach und bedarf der Benehmigung der Aufsichtsbehörde:
§ 31
Verbote und Sperren
(1) 1Waldbesitzende und sonstige Grundbesitzende dürfen die Ausübung der Betretensrechte nach den
§§ 23 bis 28 schriftlich, durch Zeichen oder in dringenden Fällen mündlich verbieten sowie durch Zäune,
Sperren oder sonstige Hindernisse verhindern oder wesentlich erschweren, soweit dies erforderlich ist
1. zur Abwehr von Gefahren für Leib und Leben,
2. zur Brandverhütung,
3. zum Schutz der Waldbesitzenden, sonstiger Grundbesitzender oder anderer Personen vor Schäden oder
unzumutbaren Belästigungen, insbesondere bei übermäßig häufiger Benutzung,
4. zur Vermeidung von erheblichen verbotswidrigen Abfallablagerungen an Badeteichen und Grillplätzen,
5. zur ordnungsgemäßen land- oder forstwirtschaftlichen Nutzung der Grundstücke,
6. zum Schutz der besonders geschützten Arten von wild lebenden Tieren und wild wachsenden Pflanzen
sowie von Wild, das während des ganzen Jahres mit der Jagd zu verschonen ist,
7. wegen ständiger erheblicher Beunruhigung des Wildes durch Besucherinnen und Besucher sowie
8. zur Bejagung des Schalenwildes
a) durch Treib-, Drück-, oder Stöberjagden oder
b) durch andere Formen der Bejagung, wenn jagdrechtliche Abschusspflichten ohne die Sperrung nicht
mehr zu erfüllen sind.
2Zäune, Sperren oder sonstige Hindernisse dürfen auch errichtet werden, soweit dies erforderlich ist, um Schäden
durch Wild auf Straßen und Nachbargrundstücken zu verhüten; diese Sperranlagen sind so zu gestalten, dass die
Ausübung der Betretensrechte soweit möglich gewährleistet bleibt, zumindest durch begehbare oder
überschreitbare Vorrichtungen auf den vorhandenen Wegen.(2) Die Errichtung von Gehegen für wild lebende Tiere zum Zweck der Jagdausübung (Jagdgehege) ist
in der freien Landschaft unzulässig.
(3) 1Verbote, Zäune, Sperren und sonstige Hindernisse, die auf Absatz 1 Satz 1 Nrn. 6 bis 8 und Satz 2
gestützt werden, bedürfen bei Privatwald der Genehmigung der Waldbehörde. 2Die Genehmigung ist zu erteilen,
soweit die Voraussetzungen des Absatzes 1 vorliegen.
(4) 1Sind Verbote, Zäune, Sperren und sonstige Hindernisse mit Absatz 1 nicht vereinbar, so kann die
Waldbehörde die zur Wiederherstellung eines rechtmäßigen Zustandes erforderlichen Anordnungen treffen. 2Die
Anordnungen gelten auch gegenüber den Rechtsnachfolgerinnen und Rechtsnachfolgern.


----------



## Flame-Blade (23. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube ich weiß wer der besagte Biker ist...sehr schön das er Einspruch eingelegt hat


----------



## Edith L. (23. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> ...., weil das Amtsgericht Wennigsen bestätigt hat, daß das Barbiegrab ein "tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg" ist und es daher nach dem Niedersächsischem Waldgesetz erlaubt ist dort zu fahren?
> Ist das richtig?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Diese Annahme dürfte falsch sein! 

Das Gericht hat wohl eher einen nicht vermeidbaren Irrtum des Bikers angenommen, insoweit, als dass dieser nach den Umständen davon ausging, sich auf einem öffentlichen Weg bzw auf einem geduldeten illegalen Weg zu bewegen!

Nicht festgestellt worden ist, dass es sich um einen öffentlichen Weg handelt! Das Gegenteil dürfte der Fall sein! Wäre es ein offizieller Weg, wäre schon an dieser Stelle der Freispruch erfolgt und nicht über die Irrtumsproblematik!

Problem ist, dass das ja nun in der Presse steht und hier zu dem öffentlich kommuniziert wurde, daher habt ihr jetzt alle Kenntnis davon, dass das Fahren dort illegal ist!


----------



## matzinski (23. Februar 2010)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Diese Annahme dürfte falsch sein!
> 
> Das Gericht hat wohl eher einen nicht vermeidbaren Irrtum des Bikers angenommen, insoweit, als dass dieser nach den Umständen davon ausging, sich auf einem öffentlichen Weg bzw auf einem geduldeten illegalen Weg zu bewegen!
> 
> ...


Ich lese prinzipiell keine Zeitungen und Forenbeiträge 

...man sollte vieleicht erstmal eine schriftl. Urteilsbegründung abwarten. Dann wissen wir was "erlaubt" ist und was nicht ("Illegal" hört sich immer so nach "Verbrechen" an. Dabei fahren wir doch bloß mit dem MTB ).


----------



## schappi (23. Februar 2010)

Warten wir einmal auf die schriftliche Urteilsbegründung.
Das ist ja jetzt nur mit den Worten des Journalisten wiedergegeben worden.


----------



## el Lingo (23. Februar 2010)

Wie ist der aktuelle Trail-Zustand, wann wird der Schnee weg sein? Ich muss echt mal wieder auf´s Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (23. Februar 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wie ist der aktuelle Trail-Zustand, wann wird der Schnee weg sein? Ich muss echt mal wieder auf´s Bike.



Der Waldboden war am Sonntag noch nicht zu erkennen und das wird glaube ich auch noch nen paar Tage dauern.
Aber auch wenn der Schnee weg ist, stehen erstmal ne Menge Aufräumarbeiten an.
Da sind zum einen die ganzen Baumstämme und die dazugehörenden Harvesterspuren, die die Waldarbeiter im Herbst auf die Trails verteilt haben und zum anderen sind durch die Schneelast viele große Zweige abgebrochen und versperren zumindest in den höheren Lagen die Wege.


----------



## schappi (23. Februar 2010)

Kann man nicht den Annaturm überreden eine Webcam aufzustellen?


----------



## matzinski (23. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Kann man nicht den Annaturm überreden eine Webcam aufzustellen?


Du kannst doch von deinem Bürofenster aus rübergucken. Da brauchst du doch bloss 'ne WebCam mit entsprechendem Zoom. Vieleicht gibt es sowas ja günstig bei dx in Fernost.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Februar 2010)

Endlich: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=590490&highlight=fox 180mm single crown (runterscrollen)


----------



## taxifolia (23. Februar 2010)

Edith L. schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Problem ist, dass das ja nun in der Presse steht und hier zu dem öffentlich kommuniziert wurde, daher habt ihr jetzt alle Kenntnis davon, dass das Fahren dort illegal ist!.....



Nöö, hat Matze ja schon gesagt, dasss wir alle nur die Zeit und FAZ lesen und da stands nicht drin-ätsch.
Zum Glück gilt für die örtliche Presse kein Zwangsabonnement wie vielleicht mal für die Prawda oder den Stürmer. Was da drin steht ist also nicht als bekannt vorauszusetzen.

Der Weg ist außerdem immer noch da und es wurden keine Verbotsmaßnahmen getroffen, die dem Forst erlaubt sind, kuckst Du § 31 NWadLG.
Also kann man sagen: Solange der Weg da ist und als solcher erkennbar und keine zulässigen Verbotsmaßnahmen bestehen, ist das Befahren ---ERLAUBT.
Ich fahr jedenfalls wieder- wenn ich hochkomme


taxi


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Februar 2010)

Genau!!!
Wenn nächste Woche der Schnee weg ist, werden die tatsächlichen öffentlichen Wege wieder ordentlich gerockt!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (23. Februar 2010)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Genau!!!
> Wenn nächste Woche der Schnee weg ist, werden die tatsächlichen öffentlichen Wege wieder ordentlich gerockt!!!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Februar 2010)

passt richtig gut in den deister 

aus dem thread
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=395802
*Die GrauZonenBiker | Das Comic zum Pedalieren  *


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2010)

sauber!


----------



## schappi (24. Februar 2010)

Hey Mud'Doc hat wieder neue Comics gemacht, der ist aber auch gut:


Das erinnert mich dran, daß wir noch das Rücktrittrennen machen müssen


----------



## schappi (24. Februar 2010)

Und er ist für Roudy und alle anderen jungen Väter:


----------



## schappi (24. Februar 2010)

Für Evel:


----------



## schappi (24. Februar 2010)

der passt für Exto wie Faust auf's Auge


----------



## schappi (24. Februar 2010)

Flatter august hat es mal wieder auf den Punkt gebracht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6873164&postcount=1431


----------



## schappi (24. Februar 2010)

Jetzt ist auch noch der Nabu aufgewacht:


----------



## herkulars (24. Februar 2010)

Jetzt wird es langsam lächerlich. Hat sich die gute Frau Owens in letzter Zeit mal den Deister angesehen? Naja, vielleicht fahren die Harvester ja alle mit Biodiesel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (24. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Jetzt ist auch noch der Nabu aufgewacht:



Bitte helft mir dabei lieb und artig zu bleiben - sonst platzt mir irgendwann doch noch mal der Kragen.

Ich bin lieb, artig, Umweltschützer, hab mehrere Bikes und kein Auto und mich bringen solche Artikel nicht aus der Ruhe .... hoffentlich nicht


----------



## Jennfa (24. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht sollte ihr jemand mal ein Bild von einer der kleinen niedlichen Trails schicken die durch den Wald gehen und dann im Vergleich dazu ne Harvesterspur! Im Schnee erkennt man übrigens deutlich jede Menge Wildspuren auf den Trails...die scheinen sich also ganz wohl zu fühlen in unserem Revier . Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass ich neulich sogar Dachsspuren gesehen hab !


----------



## Jimmy (24. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht sollte der Dame mal jemand erklären, dass diese Wege durchaus auch zum Freeride und Downhillfahren gedacht sind?


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. Februar 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte der Dame mal jemand erklären, dass diese Wege durchaus auch zum Freeride und Downhillfahren gedacht sind?



*Vielleicht solltet ihr der Dame Mountainbiken an sich erklären? *

Anscheinend ist es selbst für "Naturschützer" heutzutage undenkbar, das junge Leute (alte Säcke erst recht - wir hatten im Kriege ja nichts -) sich bar jedweder  öelgespeister Motorkraft durch den Wald bewegen. 

Darüberhinaus, wer HOLZPLANTAGEN als Landschaftsschutzgebiete ausweist und im Selbigen lautstark die "Natur" verteidigt, sollte sein offenbar gestörtes Verhältnis zur Natur mal frei von aller Obrigskeitspropaganda überdenken.


----------



## Madeba (24. Februar 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> ... Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass ich neulich sogar *Dachsspuren *gesehen hab !


achso ! *mithandvordenkopfklatsch*

ich hab mich auch schon gewundert, wer oder was allüberall solche Spuren hinterlässt. Die Dachse, die kleinen Racker.


----------



## Quen (24. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Jetzt ist auch noch der Nabu aufgewacht:


*Ohne Worte!*

Aber mal was anderes: wer hat am Freitag gegen 14:30 Uhr Bock auf ne lockere CC-Runde?

Wenns die Bodenverhältnisse zulassen im/am Deister, ansonsten GB, BB oder was sonst so auf dem Weg liegt.

Ach ja... Nabu!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Februar 2010)

Mich erschreckt inzwischen nix mehr.
exto hat es oft genug auf den Punkt gebracht, wenn - so wie so oft - nix los ist, darf sich jeder zu einer Sache äußern; sich aus dem was er verstanden zu haben meint oder gehört haben will seinen Reim basteln, jemanden von der Presse anrufen Ihm was diktieren und drauf hoffen, dass der das so auch verstanden hat und druckt.

Dann hinsetzten, drauf hoffen, dass jetzt wo man es in die Presse gebracht hat alles besser wird und später jammern, man hat es besser gewußt.

Ich rufe dazu auf dem NABU beizutreten und einen Mehrheitsbeschluss herbei zu führen, dass radfahren im Deister aktiver Umweltschutz ist.

Die "Schutzgemeinschaft deutscher Wald" diskutiert in Kürze über "*Zu viel Wild im Wald"* mit anschließender lösungsorientoierter Diskussion.
Hotel Hennies in Altwarmbüchen - Eintritt frei - 12.03.10 10:00Uhr


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Februar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> schaut euch die dame doch mal an.
> so blass wie sie ausschaut, war fr. owens schon lange nicht mehr an der frischen luft.
> 
> http://www.nabu-barsinghausen.de/index.php/10-jaehriges-jubilaeum-?start=2


 
Die haben eine Umfrage laufen: http://www.nabu-barsinghausen.de/index.php/umfrage

Nur zur Info, da nicht MTB spezifisch


----------



## Edith L. (24. Februar 2010)

Was für ne Veranstaltung ist der NABU eigentlich? 

Wer den Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres 2010 erklärt, hat sich zum Thema Natur- und Landschaftsschutz sowieso jegliche Kompetenz selbst abgesprochen!

Öffentliche Födermittel, Spenden, die Verleihung der Gemeinützigkeit und die Anerkennung als Verein nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz sind diesem "Klub" abzusprechen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (24. Februar 2010)

Ich sage dazu nichts mehr.

Das wird langsam zur Farce.....laßt uns fahren wo wir wollen ohne diese Sesselpupser zu beachten.


----------



## Edith L. (24. Februar 2010)

Ich geh dann mal vögeln!


----------



## taifun (24. Februar 2010)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal vögeln!



Viel Spassssssss.....


----------



## Quen (24. Februar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Viel Spassssssss.....



Was ist nun mit morgen (IG)?


----------



## --->freak<--- (24. Februar 2010)

sind die trails im deister jetz mitlerweile etwas abgetaut ? ich will biken ! ...


----------



## Jennfa (24. Februar 2010)

Die Trails hier bei uns in Barsinghausen sind alle noch nicht so dolle..wobei wir es schon ein paar Mal wieder versucht haben (mittlere RT, untere Teil FT). Ist aber noch sehr ernüchternd. Weiter oben liegt noch sehr viel Schnee...Forstwege gehen schon einige, aber auch nicht alle! Ich denke am Waldkater sieht es nicht besser aus, wobei da ja eh dann aufgeräumt werden müsste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Februar 2010)

Für alle Jetzt- oder irgendwann-mal-nächste-Saison-Totem-Fahrer: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=447795

Vielleicht kann man aus diesem Forum tatsächlich sowas rausholen, auch wenn man selber keine Ahnung hat


----------



## exto (24. Februar 2010)

Jetzt willstes aber wirklich wissen, oder?


----------



## Fh4n (24. Februar 2010)

Ich bin überings dafür anstelle vom Radln am Vatertag noch ein bisschen Extra-Radau zu machen. Am Besten mischen wir uns unter die Halbstarken, die die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich, die heutige unnütze Jugend, lenken und wieder mit Gefängnisbussen abtransportiert werden!


----------



## Scott865 (25. Februar 2010)

was für eine *******!!was ist den Umweltfreundlicher als Radfahren(abgesehen von der Produktion)die dinger fressen keinen Sprit(also kein co2),und zwei Reifen a 2,5(max.) machen doch nix kaputt und was zerstört ein Biker wen er mal unsanft vom bike fliegt???Na klar so´ne quietschende Bremse ist ist schon 10mal schlimmer als ein Harvester der ne komplett neue Lichtung in den Wald fräst bzw. den Waldboden um pflügt.
Am besten ist es jedem Honk der sich dem "Pseudo-Naturschutz" verschrieben hat ein Schild in die Hand zudrücken mit der Aufschrift "DAGEGEN"

Welche Begründungen sprechen gegen Mountainbiker und für Wanderer??
Warum ist der Wald nicht für alle da?


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Februar 2010)

deisteranzeiger 25/02/10

zum besseren verständnis bzw. verdeutlichung  des artikels ist zu sagen, 
dass hr. hölscher pächter des gebietes ist, indem die nagelbretter gefunden wurden !! 
 ( dies aber nur rein zur info )


----------



## Jennfa (25. Februar 2010)

"...vier von Hunden gewildert". Da bin ich ja froh, dass mein Hund die Rehe heute nur kurz angebellt hat . Was für ein Morgen: Sonne, Regenbogen, Rehe die beim spazieren neben einem herlaufen ohne sich von mir und dem Hund (trotz Bellen) stören zu lassen. Da hab ich gar keine Lust mich wieder über so einen blöden Artikel aufzuregen .
Ist übrigens seit heut morgen super glatt bei uns auf den Forstwegen...aber man kann im Wald schon überall Waldboden sehen ...es wird so langsam!


----------



## taifun (25. Februar 2010)

Ich betone nochmal,das ganze wird jetzt schon zum Komödienstadl...


----------



## bestmove (25. Februar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> deisteranzeiger 25/02/10
> 
> zum besseren verständnis bzw. verdeutlichung  des artikels ist zu sagen,
> dass hr. hölscher pächter des gebietes ist, indem die nagelbretter gefunden wurden !!
> ( dies aber nur rein zur info )



Mal eben nen halben Hektar Buchen platt machen damit man seinen Mordgelüsten besser nachgehen kann. Im Nachgang nochmal auf die Mountainbiker drauf hauen. Diese alten verbohrten Drecksäcke, wenn ich sowas lese wachsen mir echt bunte Federn!


----------



## herkulars (25. Februar 2010)

> Göbelstuben


 
Da ist der Name wohl Programm?

Mir scheint fast, es ist schon Sommer:
Jeder, der sonst nix zu sagen hat, kommt aus seinem Loch gekrochen und blubbert Unverständliches in das Diktiergerät eines Reporters der lokalen Presse. Die druckt es auch noch bereitwillig ab, weil ja sonst nichts los ist. Dieser Umstand ist besser bekannt als Sommerloch.


----------



## 1Tintin (25. Februar 2010)

Hi Leuts,

vielleicht helfen die vom Nabu uns ja, denn wir fliegen ja auch, mal hoch, mal weit, und mal auf die Schnauze.

Ausserdem haben die ne Kuh ermordet um sich nen Kuhfellstuhl zu basteln (Siehe Bild / links). Wer spielt den die E Gitarre von denen?

Also mir sind die nicht ganz geheuer!


TERMINE 2010:

Gibt es schon Termine wie z.B. für den DK oder für das DH Rennen in  Merxhausen? Muss mal langsam das Jahr planen.

Tschöö

Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (25. Februar 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> TERMINE 2010:
> 
> Gibt es schon Termine wie z.B. für den DK oder für das DH Rennen in  Merxhausen? Muss mal langsam das Jahr planen.
> 
> ...



´Merxhausen ist 17.07. und 18.07. 

DK keine Ahnung?


----------



## könni__ (25. Februar 2010)

WOW! die knallen jetzt sogar Waldtauben ab? und die drei Waschbären waren bestimmt auch echte Killer. Die könnten das Taubenschießen doch mal im Fernsehen demonstrieren so als aktiver Naturschutz evtl. treffen die ja auch noch den einen oder anderen Hund. Das mit den Buchen ist auch Klasse die Waldwiese dann aber bitte eben und das Gras bitte nicht zu hoch sonst sieht man die Beute so schlecht Vielleicht spendiert ja noch einer eine Futterkrippe damit das Treffen nicht so schwierig ist!


----------



## Edith L. (25. Februar 2010)

So geringe Abschußzahlen? 
Kommen die Jäger damit etwa nicht ihrem hegerischen Ziel entgegen für einen gesunden Wildbestand zu sorgen oder geht es wieder nur um das Heranzüchten von Trophäen auf der Grundlage eines Geseztes, welches immer noch Grundzüge des Reichsjagdgesetzes von 1934, und damit nazionalsozialistischer Zeit trägt?

Durch Überbestände an Wild kommt es zu erheblichen Verbiß an Bäumen, was die Forstwirtschaft erheblich schädigt! 

Jeder kennt sicherlich diese Anfütterungsstellen, wo das arglose Wild aus der Deckung tritt nur um von dem bewaffneten Recken aus dem 20 Meter entfernten Hochsitz ins Nirvana befödert zu werden.

Tierruhezonen in denen Hochsitze stehen, führen diese ad adsurdum! 

Dann heisßt es: "Das Tier hatte ein faire Chance!" 

Großes Kino der wohlbehüteten Oberschicht!

Ich bin für die Wiederansiedlung von Großräubern im Deister, wie etwa Luchs und Wolf!
Letzter hat natürlich schlechte Karten, da der vom Korn benebelte Schütze das streng geschützte Tier, wie in solchen Fällen üblich, nicht vom Schäferhund unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Flame-Blade (25. Februar 2010)

51 Füchse erschoßen...ihr habt meinen größten Respekt liebe Jäger!
Hauptsache die schöne Wiese hilft euch dabei die Quote noch ein wenig heraufzuschrauben.

Wie wäre es wenn gleich ein Trail durch die Wiese gezimmert wird sobald diese fertig ist? xD

Saubande...mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein


----------



## Edith L. (25. Februar 2010)

Auch den Waidmännern ist entgegenzurufen: 

Der Wald gehört Euch nicht allein!


----------



## exto (25. Februar 2010)

Ich verteh' das nicht ganz. Helft mir mal:

Herr Gallas ist der Stadtförster, also der Vertreter und Angestellte der öffentlichen Körperschaft (Stadt Springe), der der Jagdgenossenschaft dessen Vorsitzender er ist, die Jagdrechte verpachtet.

Setzt der sich jetzt allein mit sich selbst im Kreis um einen Tisch um die Höhe der Jagtpachten mit sich selbst zu verhandeln?

Wie gesagt, ich bin verwirrt...


----------



## Edith L. (25. Februar 2010)

Das klingt nach Interessenkonflikt!


----------



## exto (25. Februar 2010)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Dann heisßt es: "Das Tier hatte ein faire Chance!"



Jetz übertreib es mal nicht! Immerhin ist den Herrenmenschen ja (im Gegensatz zu ihren Kameraden in weiten Teilen der USA) der Gebrauch automatischer Waffen untersagt. Das ist doch schon ein wichtiger Schritt zur Chancengleichheit...


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. Februar 2010)

Wo die braunen Hirsche röhrten


> von Uwe Neumärker
> *
> Nur mit Sondergenehmigung zu betreten.*
> 
> Hitler-Intimus Hermann Göring trug viele Hüte: Reichsmarschall, Luftwaffenchef - und "Reichsjägermeister". Am liebsten pirschte der prunksüchtige Waidmann durch die Rominter Heide in Ostpreußen, wo er sich den "Reichsjägerhof" bauen ließ. .............


 

Ist der Treueeid auf den Reichsjägermeister - auf den viele der heute noch zelebrierten "Jagdbräuche" zurückgehen - eigendlich noch obligatorisch?

Ja, ja, die deutsche Jägerschaft, hoffendlich müssen wir nicht irgendwann in den niedersächsischen Propagandamedien lesen:
 "_Aus dem Deisterhauptquartier wird gemeldet, daß unser  Vorsitzender B. Gallas heute nachmittag in seinem Befehlsstand im Bonker vierwilderndehunde, bis zum letzten Atemzug gegen den Mountainismus kämpfend, für Deister-Deutschland gefallen ist_."

Heil und Schuß, und fette Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (25. Februar 2010)

Naturschutz? Eine gute Sache, da sollte jeder mit dabei sein. Aber ausgerechnet die Biker im Deister wieder als die Rowdies darzustellen, ist der blanke Hohn. Wer es nicht verstehen will ...













Ich geh' weiter Biken und freue mich nach einer schönen (aber leider viel zu langen Wintersaison) wieder auf staubtrocke Trails.

LG,
Michael


----------



## Quen (25. Februar 2010)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Naturschutz? Eine gute Sache, da sollte jeder mit dabei sein. Aber ausgerechnet die Biker im Deister wieder als die Rowdies darzustellen, ist der blanke Hohn. Wer es nicht verstehen will ...


100% Zustimmung! Die Bilder hatte ich versucht den Winter über zu verdrängen... bin gespannt was zum Vorschein kommt, wenn der Schnee weg ist. 

Ich habe für mich entschieden (vorerst) keinen dieser "Berichte" mehr zu lesen. Man ärgert sich ja doch nur unnötig...

Zudem sind wir _Montenbeiker_ seit eh und je die Bösen. Ich habe zwar die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben, dass sich durch den lobenswerten Einsatz am Runden Tisch der Region mal etwas ändert, all zu große Chancen sehe ich leider nicht.

Ich für meinen Teil werde mir jedenfalls meinen Sport von den Wichtigtuern nicht vermiesen, geschweige denn verbieten, lassen!

Ride on!


----------



## Scott865 (25. Februar 2010)

Hab mich mal ein bisschen schlau gemacht,wegen interesse wie der Wildbestand im Deister überhaupt ist.Leider gibt es da nix fundiertes, nur nen ganzen arschvoll Abschusszahlen.

Auszug aus dem Jahresbericht der Jägerschaft Hannover-Land e.V.:

Schaper erläuterte sodann die Strecke für das Jagdjahr *2008/2009* und gab die Ergebnisse aus den 94 Revieren bekannt: 
 Rehwild - *1.074*, Rotwild - *22*, Schwarzwild - *515*, Feldhasen -* 684*, Füchse - *540*, Waschbären - *20*, erstmalig *5* Marderhunde, Ringeltauben - *1.188*, Graugänse - *190*, Stockenten - *714*, Rabenkrähen - *812*, Elstern - *306*. 
 Insgesamt waren *311* Rehwildtrophäen ausgestellt. Für die von ihnen erlegten Böcke erhielten Adolf K., Gehrden, eine *goldene*, Hansjörg D., Langenhagen, eine *silberne* und Dr. Dirk L., Hiddestorf, eine *bronzene* Medaille. 

Desweiteren ein Auszug der ALF (Animal Liberation Front):

Jagd bedeutet immer Gewalt gegen fühlende Lebewesen, ob bei Gesellschaftsjagden oder alleine auf dem Hochsitz. Die rund 300.000 Jäger in Deutschland töten jedes Jahr mehr als sechs Millionen Tiere.

Ich mag den vergleich zur NS-zeit nicht ziehen aber ca. 6.000.000 Tiere pro Jahr,jedes Jahr!!Im Geschichtsunterricht ist immer mal wieder das Wort Holocaust gefallen.Ich frag mich jetzt wie man das nennen soll,also "nachhaltiger Tierbestandsschutz" fällt mir da nicht als erstes ein.


----------



## Madeba (25. Februar 2010)

wenn ich die letzten Seiten...  ...so durchlese, beschleicht mich...  ...immer mehr das Gefühl, das Euch...  ...frische Luft fehlt.

Geht's raus und fahrt's Fahrrad !


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Februar 2010)

*Strophe 1 
*
Hast du etwas getan was sonst keiner tut? 
Hast du hohe Schuhe oder gar einen Hut? 
Oder hast du etwa ein zu kurzes Kleid getragen, 
ohne vorher deinen Nachbarn um Erlaubnis zu fragen?
Jetzt wirst du natürlich mit Verachtung gestraft, 
bist eine Schande für die ganze Nachbarschaft. 
Du weißt noch nicht einmal genau wie sie heißen, 
während sie sich über dich schon ihre Mäuler zerreißen.
*Chorus 
*
Lass die Leute reden und hör ihnen nicht zu. 
Die meisten Leute haben ja nichts Besseres zu tun. 
Lass die Leute reden bei Tag und auch bei Nacht. 
Lass die Leute reden, das haben die immer schon gemacht.
*Strophe 2 
*
Du hast doch sicherlich ne Bank überfallen. 
Wie könntest du sonst deine Miete bezahlen? 
Und du darfst nie mehr in die Vereinigten Staaten, 
denn du bist die Geliebte von Osama bin Laden.
Rasierst du täglich deinen Damenbart? 
Oder hast du im Garten ein Paar Leichen verscharrt? 
Die Nachbarn ham da sowas angedeutet, 
also wunder dich nicht, wenn bald die Kripo bei dir läutet.
*Chorus 
*
Lass die Leute reden und hör einfach nicht hin, 
die meisten Leute haben ja gar nichts Böses im Sinn. 
Es ist ihr eintöniges Leben was sie quält 
und der Tag wird interessanter, wenn man Märchen erzählt.
*Bridge 
*
Und wahrscheinlich ist ihnen das nicht mal peinlich. 
Es fehlt ihnen jede Einsicht 
und wiedermal zeigt sich sie sind kleinlich, unvermeindlich fremdenfeindlich
*Strophe 3 
*
Hast du gehört und sag mal wusstest du schon, 
nämlich: Du verdienst dein Geld mit Prostitution. 
Du sollst ja meistens vor dem Busbahnhof stehen, 
der Kollege eines Schwagers hat dich neulich gesehen.
*Chorus 
*
Lass die Leute reden und lächle einfach mild, 
Die meisten Leute haben ihre Bildung aus der Bild. 
Und die besteht nun mal, wer wüsste das nicht, 
aus: Angst, Hass, Titten und dem Wetterbericht!
Lass die Leute reden denn wie das immer ist, 
solang die Leute reden, machen sie nichts Schlimmeres. 
Und ein wenig Heuchelei kannst du dir durchaus leisten, 
Bleib höflich und sag nichts. 
Das ärgert sie am meisten


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. Februar 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute haben ihren ***Dung aus der Bild.



Wenn schon Zitate, dann bitte korrekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (25. Februar 2010)

Mal was anderes... an dieser Stelle, da es hier wohl die meisten aus Hannover anspricht:

ich möchte in Kürze bei einem lokalen Fachbetrieb etwas schwarz eloxieren lassen. Mindestauftragswert liegt jedoch mit 48 EUR netto für meine paar Kleinteile etwas zu hoch...

Möchte von euch auch jmd etwas schwarz eloxieren lassen und kann mir die Teile kurzfristig (in Gehrden) zur Verfügung stellen?

Ich gehe davon aus, dass man für die 48 EUR schon einiges eloxiert bekommt, so dass möglicherweise nur mit Kosten i.H.v. ~20-30 EUR zu rechnen sein dürfte.

Bei Interesse bitte PN!


----------



## herkulars (25. Februar 2010)

> Naturschutz? Eine gute Sache, da sollte jeder mit dabei sein.



Sehr gute Idee! Wie wär's mal mit einer öffentlichen Aktion, bei der jeder den Naturschutz im Deister hautnah miterleben darf? So eine Art Tag der offenen Tür.

Programm:

Pogo-Party: Bäume umschubsen mit dem Harvester für Jedermann.
Taubenschießen
Neu 2010: Tierfutter-Spendenautomat direkt am Hochsitz!
Die Bikerfalle: Lustiges Gesellschaftsspiel, bei dem jede(r) Teilnehmer(in) mit möglichst gut versteckten Fallen möglichst viele Biker erledigen muss.
SUV-Rallye auf den Wanderwegen


----------



## njoerd (25. Februar 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee! Wie wär's mal mit einer öffentlichen Aktion, bei der jeder den Naturschutz im Deister hautnah miterleben darf? So eine Art Tag der offenen Tür.
> 
> Programm:
> 
> ...




find ich auch 
bin bei dem treiben dabei


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Februar 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee! Wie wär's mal mit einer öffentlichen Aktion, bei der jeder den Naturschutz im Deister hautnah miterleben darf? So eine Art Tag der offenen Tür.
> 
> 
> Programm:
> ...


 
Die Idee hatte SUBARU schon (http://www.subaru.de/jagd/sites/jagdreisen-saupark.php)


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Februar 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die Idee hatte SUBARU schon (http://www.subaru.de/jagd/sites/jagdreisen-saupark.php)




sehr interessant in diesem zusammenhang diese textzeilen :

"Im Kleinen Deister kommen Rotwild, Schwarzwild und Rehwild vor. Das *Rotwild hat einen *â*Rominter Einschlag*â, denn zu Beginn des 20. Jahrhunderts sind mehrere Hirsche und auch Kahlwild aus Rominten hier eingekreuzt worden, so dass das Wild recht stark wird. *Das Schwarzwild kommt in sehr groÃer Zahl vor*, *findet es doch besonders in den landwirtschaftlich intensiv genutzten FlÃ¤chen ideale Lebensbedingungen*. Auch die WÃ¤lder mit Ihren wunderschÃ¶nen weitrÃ¤umigen BuchenbestÃ¤nden bieten neben *ausreichend Mast* auch hervorragende EinstÃ¤nde in den zahlreichen VerjÃ¼ngungsflÃ¤chen.             Der âSauparkâ (Mauerpark) im Kleinen Deister beherbergt in seinen ca. 1.600 Hektar die Schalenwildarten Dam-, Muffel- und Schwarzwild und vereinzelt auch Rehwild. SchaufÃ¼tte-rungen und viele WiesenflÃ¤chen sollen den Besuchern die MÃ¶glichkeit bieten, Wild zu beo-bachten. *Die dafÃ¼r notwendige hÃ¶here Wilddichte, insbesondere an Schwarzwild, wird im Winter im Rahmen mehrerer GÃ¤stejagden bewirtschaftet.*"


rominten ???  
da war doch was . (danke flatter august )
jetzt weiÃ ich auch, warum das rotwild so "braun" gefÃ¤rbt ist 

fÃ¤rbt das beim verzehr des "braunwildes" eigentlich ab


----------



## exto (25. Februar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *Die dafür notwendige höhere Wilddichte, insbesondere an Schwarzwild, wird im Winter im Rahmen mehrerer Gästejagden bewirtschaftet.*"



Auch da werden wieder Parallelitäten deutlich:

Die sprachlichen Eigenarten in der Darstellung bestimmter Tätigkeiten hatten wir in sehr ähnlicher Form auch schon mal 

Ich bin ja an sich ein echt friedlicher Mensch, aber manchmal kommt auch in mir der Wunsch hoch, bestimmte Interessengruppen mal ordentlich zu "bewirtschaften"...


----------



## gloshabigur (25. Februar 2010)

*Auch aus dem Artikel "Einzeljagd auf Muffelwidder zur Brunft" von Subaru, dem "Auto fÃ¼rs Revier":*

Jagdangebot:
Wir bieten eine 3-tÃ¤gige Einzeljagd auf Widder mit 6 PirschgÃ¤ngen in diesem berÃ¼hmten Forstamt an. 

Normalpreis: â¬ 1.349,00 pro JÃ¤ger
Sonderpreis fÃ¼r Subaru Kunden: â¬ 1259,00 pro JÃ¤ger (Nur Ã¼ber Abrufschein "Sonderpreise")

Ja so ist das mit dem Naturschutz. Mit dem SUV in den Kleinen Deister, mÃ¶glichst bis zum Hochsitz. Dann eine schicke Einzeljagd mit mehreren PirschgÃ¤ngen.

*(!AUF DER PIRSCH ABER AUF DEN BEFESTIGTEN WEGEN BLEBEN!)*
Beim Verlassen der Wege leidet doch der Wald so stark.


Nee nee nee, kopfschÃ¼ttel.


----------



## Scott865 (25. Februar 2010)

schön wärs wenn in dem "Angebot" noch ein Maschinengewehr und ein paar Handgranaten im Preis mit drin wären.Damit es auch richtig Spaß macht und man spart sich den Harvester danach.


----------



## schappi (25. Februar 2010)

So der Termin für den nächsten Stammtisch steht.
Er wird hier stattfinden:




Schaut mal in die IG


----------



## exto (25. Februar 2010)

Legst du dich dann vor'm Kamin auf's Bärenfell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (25. Februar 2010)

Das hättest du wohl gern, und dann noch nackich machen, was?


----------



## stefan64 (25. Februar 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Legst du dich dann vor'm Kamin auf's Bärenfell?



Aber bitte im Deisterfreun.de-Stringtanga


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Februar 2010)

hier der bericht aus der ndz.

interessant die begründung zur anlage der umstrittenen wiese. 
da möchte es sich wohl ein gewisser jagdpächter etwas einfacher beim töten machen :

*je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr kommt mir da die galle hoch. 
5000m² gesunder waldbestand müssen gefällt werden, 3000 euro verjubelt werden, damit die jäger es einfacher beim jagen haben ???*

das stinkt doch zum himmel . 

wo ist denn hier der  n a b u  ??????????


----------



## Flame-Blade (26. Februar 2010)

Wenigstens nennen sie es in dem Artikel beim Namen...

Ich sehs schon kommen...Große Wiese und 20 Hochstühle drumherrum


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. Februar 2010)

Mein Gott, ich wußte garnicht auf was unsere Naturfreunde alles ballern! Die nehmen ja alles vor die Büchse was Gliedmaßen zur Fortbewegung hat.

Wahrscheinlich werden für die älteren Mitglieder, die ohne Rollator nicht mehr in den Wald kommen, extra sogennante Igel-Treibjagden im Vereinsheim des " Predator-Springe e.V." veranstaltet.
Da die Igel aber zu schnell sind werden die Gliedmaßen auf einer Seite entfernt, Mit diesem Handicap ist das Wild nur noch in der Lage im Kreis zu laufen. So ist es besser im stehenden Anschlag zur Strecke zu bringen.

Für die Ü-90-Mitglieder die nicht mehr in der Lage sind eine Knarre zu halten gibt es Schnecken-Bingo.
Für jeden Treffer darf zu zünftiger Blasmusik eine Nacktschnecke mit dem Pizzaroller halbiert werden.
Waidmanns Heil!!!

Ein Tip an alle Jagdpächter!!! Mich diesen Sommer nicht auf das Thema Umwelt oder Wild ansprechen!!!!!

Quen: Hier ist alles politisch korrekt. Du weißt welcher Gott dich heimsucht falls du was löschst!


----------



## chris2305 (26. Februar 2010)

Die Igel fahren dann wie bei "Werner" im kleinen Wagen vor und schieben sich mit Bügeleisen voran.


----------



## Quen (26. Februar 2010)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Quen: Hier ist alles politisch korrekt. Du weißt welcher Gott dich heimsucht falls du was löschst!


Und vermutlich werde ich mit Forstarbeiten nicht unter 5 Jahren bestraft... 

Roudy, Taifun und ich haben gestern eine Runde durch den Gehrdener Berg gedreht. Die Wege sind teils frei, teils noch mit Schnee bedeckt. In jedem Fall sind sie dermaßen tief, dass man abends auf jeden Fall weiß, was man geleistet hat.

Warum ich euch das erzähle? Weil ein Singletrail mit Ästen zugelegt war und - welch Wunder - in 10 m Luftlinie entfernt jemand mit der Kettensäge hantiert hat (~18 Uhr)...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Februar 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Auch da werden wieder Parallelitäten deutlich:
> 
> Die sprachlichen Eigenarten in der Darstellung bestimmter Tätigkeiten hatten wir in sehr ähnlicher Form auch schon mal
> 
> Ich bin ja an sich ein echt friedlicher Mensch, aber manchmal kommt auch in mir der Wunsch hoch, bestimmte Interessengruppen mal ordentlich zu "bewirtschaften"...


 
Heute heißt das Wildtiermanagement! 



Quen schrieb:


> Und vermutlich werde ich mit Forstarbeiten nicht unter 5 Jahren bestraft...
> 
> Roudy, Taifun und ich haben gestern eine Runde durch den Gehrdener Berg gedreht. Die Wege sind teils frei, teils noch mit Schnee bedeckt. In jedem Fall sind sie dermaßen tief, dass man abends auf jeden Fall weiß, was man geleistet hat.
> 
> Warum ich euch das erzähle? Weil ein Singletrail mit Ästen zugelegt war und - welch Wunder - in 10 m Luftlinie entfernt jemand mit der Kettensäge hantiert hat (~18 Uhr)...


 
YES, das waren die ersten 2 Trails dieses Jahr und mit der Treppenabfahrt am Restaurant kam der Spaß wieder. Zuhause habe ich mich aber voll im A**** gefühlt. GA1 sollte es werden, aber Kraft wars dann! Besonders Arme und Schulter fühlen sich an wie nach dem Eisen drücken.
Es war alle dabei: 2-3 Pamptracks, sulziger Schnee der schon schieben unsinnig machte, vereister Schnee auf dem Eiskunstlauf möglich war. Quen hats versucht => 0.5 P
An den Stellen wo der Schnee weg war, waren die Wege teilweise 5cm tief modderig.


----------



## matzinski (26. Februar 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...
> Es war alle dabei: 2-3 Pamptracks, sulziger Schnee der schon schieben unsinnig machte, vereister Schnee auf dem Eiskunstlauf möglich war. Quen hats versucht => 0.5 P
> An den Stellen wo der Schnee weg war, waren die Wege teilweise 5cm tief modderig.
> ...


Supi, da freu' ich mich ja schon auf die sonntägliche Frühschicht. Endlich wieder Bedingungen für Männer . Für die nächsten Wochen ist dann auch erstmal wieder Hardtail angesagt. Die Gabel vom AM ist beim Service, soll 15 - 20 Werktage dauern .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (26. Februar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Roudy, Taifun und ich haben gestern eine Runde durch den Gehrdener Berg gedreht. Die Wege sind teils frei, teils noch mit Schnee bedeckt. In jedem Fall sind sie dermaßen tief, dass man abends auf jeden Fall weiß, was man geleistet hat.



Genau......und auch Fels getroffen,quen was macht das Bein??


----------



## Phil81 (26. Februar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wo ist denn hier der  n a b u  ??????????



Der Ballert vermutlich munter mit 

Jetzt ist aber auch denke ich mal raus aus welcher richtung das Nagelbrett kam und an wen man sich wenden kann wenn im besagten Bereich erneut Fallen auftauchen sollten.


----------



## matzinski (26. Februar 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Der Ballert vermutlich munter mit
> 
> Jetzt ist aber auch denke ich mal raus aus welcher richtung das Nagelbrett kam und an wen man sich wenden kann wenn im besagten Bereich erneut Fallen auftauchen sollten.


Hinreichende Indizien und Vermutungen bringen leider gar nix. Man müsste die Fallensteller schon dabei erwischen, nur wie?


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Februar 2010)

ich würde mich freuen, wenn die angelegte wiese irgendwann mal so aussehen sollte  :


----------



## Phil81 (26. Februar 2010)

Mit den Bergen wirds schwer aber ne schöne rinne kriegen wir da schon reingefrässt


----------



## Quen (26. Februar 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Genau......und auch Fels getroffen,quen was macht das Bein??


Da fehlt nun ein bißchen Haut... 
Tut noch weh, aber Radfahren sollte spätestens Sonntag wieder drin sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Februar 2010)

DLZ


http://www.deister-leine-zeitung.de...f-der-Jagd-durchs-Unterholz-_arid,219866.html


----------



## Madeba (26. Februar 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> DLZ...



Frederic Haendel ?? Der ist doch schon seit 250 Jahren Dünger


----------



## Quen (26. Februar 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> Frederic Haendel ?? Der ist doch schon seit 250 Jahren Dünger


Eigentlich wollte ich ja nichts mehr lesen...

Der Bericht ist doch okay.

Er spricht doch nur das aus, was viele von uns sowieso denken. Ist doch nur gut, wenn mal - wenn auch nur in der Lokalpresse - deutlich ausgesprochen wird, dass wir nicht wie die letzten Idioten querfeldein fahren...


----------



## herkulars (26. Februar 2010)

> Ist doch nur gut, wenn mal - wenn auch nur in der Lokalpresse - deutlich ausgesprochen wird, dass wir nicht wie die letzten Idioten querfeldein fahren...



Ist der Artikel denn auch gedruckt worden oder nur online erschienen? Ich glaube kaum, dass diejenigen, die es zu überzeugen gilt, Artikel im Internet lesen. Vorallem denke ich dabei an Hinz&Kunz Deisterrandbewohner, Altersklasse 50+


----------



## roofrockrider (26. Februar 2010)

kurzer Bericht über die Bodenbeschaffenheiten im Deister von heute:

Bierweg vereist zu ca 50% im Uphill fahrbar.
Kammweg stark vereist kaum fahrbar.
Ü30 Trail 50cm Schnee, obereTeil nicht fahrbar, unterer Teil ab Stollen fast schneefrei

Fazit:macht noch nicht so richtig Bock und in den Klickschuhen hab ich mir einen richtig NASSEN geholt

Aber der Hammer war der Feldweg zwischen Wennigsen und der Mark der war so weich das ich dachte ich fahre mit 2 Plattfüßen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Februar 2010)

Lakekeman, jetzt gehts aber los, was? (Beitrag 3019) Glückwunsch, dass es dein Rad in den Porn Thread geschafft hat!
Haut er sich da nen Elka rein... Titanfeder? Hinterreifen Intense-Kautschuk?


----------



## exto (26. Februar 2010)

Prahler 

Is schön geworden


----------



## lakekeman (26. Februar 2010)

Prahler? Ich hab das Pic nur auf PN Anfrage hochgeladen, weiss der Geier was die Leute dann damit machen.


----------



## Jennfa (26. Februar 2010)




----------



## exto (27. Februar 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> weiss der Geier was die Leute dann damit machen.



Ich glaub', manches davon will ich lieber nicht wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (27. Februar 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Ist der Artikel denn auch gedruckt worden oder nur online erschienen? Ich glaube kaum, dass diejenigen, die es zu überzeugen gilt, Artikel im Internet lesen. Vorallem denke ich dabei an Hinz&Kunz Deisterrandbewohner, Altersklasse 50+



ja der artikel wurde gedrucktich hab ihn soebeninder zeitung entdeckt


----------



## Phil81 (27. Februar 2010)

Umso trauriger. Zeigt ja nur was man von der Zeitung zu halten hat.

Heute schlagen wir drauf.. Morgen ist dann wieder alles nicht so schlimm... 
Und morgen gibts wieder hiebe...

Sorry einfach nur Konzeptloses rumgehetze

Käseblatt


----------



## Quen (27. Februar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Mal was anderes... an dieser Stelle, da es hier wohl die meisten aus Hannover anspricht:
> 
> ich möchte in Kürze bei einem lokalen Fachbetrieb etwas schwarz eloxieren lassen. Mindestauftragswert liegt jedoch mit 48 EUR netto für meine paar Kleinteile etwas zu hoch...
> 
> ...


Niemand? 

Gönnt euren Rädern doch mal etwas! 

Bei Interesse bitte PN!


----------



## Hitzi (27. Februar 2010)

Mach mal Vorschläge was man verbessern sollte/könnte????


----------



## Frolewe (27. Februar 2010)

Also ich war Donnerstag am Benther unterwegs. Die Hauptwege blankes Eis, mit Spikes (hatte einer drauf) bekommt man wenigstens Traktion, aber das Vorderrad wackelt trotzdem... Wo kein Eis, da ist Schlamm, dass ich dachte, meine Bremse blockiert - oder alter Schnee, durch den man auch nicht beser vorankommt. So lahm war ich noch nie mit so viel Kraft unterwegs... Und ein Crash auf dem Eis hat mir die GPS-Halterung geknackt und zwei Finger grün und blau gefärbt. So schnell konnte ich den Lenker gar nicht loslassen... 

Spaß hat das nicht gemacht - und kälter werden soll es auch wieder... :-(


----------



## Jennfa (27. Februar 2010)

So, zurück zum Thema . Von uns aus über Bullerbachtal (mittlerweile eher Fluss!), dann Kreuzbuche, Taufe zum Kammweg ging gut zu fahren. Es mussten wenn dann nur wenige Schritte wegen stellenweiser Glätte geschoben werden. RT ist wieder sichtbar und super fahrbar, liegt halt auf dem Weg dahin vom Kamm aus noch sehr viel Schnee. Auf FT liegt im unteren Teil nix mehr, oben auch nur wenig. Es war aber seeeeehr schwierig das nächste Stück nach dem Einstieg zu finden aufgrund von Forstarbeiten. Etwas Gehölz konnte entfernt werden. Im mittleren Teil geht gaaaaaar nix mehr. Da liegt alles voll Holz, Stämme und zwischendrin ein paar Monstertruckspuren! Da könnte man nur noch mit professioneller Trialkunst durchkommen, schade. Da werde ich mir in der Woche wenn ich mit Hund und Bike unterwegs bin mal nen anderen Weg suchen müssen . Es geht auf jeden Fall langsam wieder los...ich freu mich!!! 

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## Madeba (27. Februar 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Es geht auf jeden Fall langsam wieder los...ich freu mich!!!


Meine Waschmaschine freut sich nicht 

die letzten 10 Wochen nur auf trockenem Schnee gefahren und jetzt das - pfui deibel


----------



## Scott865 (27. Februar 2010)

Wie stehts den morgen mit der Frühschicht aus.wann und wo trefft ihr euch??


----------



## nordish (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich hier mal in den Thread reingelesen. Wollte so in nächster Zeit, wenn das Wetter besser wird, im Deister biken. War bis jetzt noch nie da. Ich hab jetzt schon viel über die vielen Trails, wie bspw. Ladies Only, Farnweg, Grabweg, ... gehört. Ich weiß, dass hier nicht gesagt wird, wo die genau sind. Versteh ich auch. Aber könnt ihr mir vll. sagen, wo ich am besten von Hannover aus hinfahren und parken kann, um die Trails selber zu erkundigen? Ist dieser Annaturm eine gute Ausgangsbasis zur Erkundung?
Für eure Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. Februar 2010)

Am besten verabredest du dich hier mit jemanden von uns. Einer ist immer unterwegs und wir nehmen Gäste immer gerne mit.
Guter Ausgangspunkte sind Barsinghausen Besucherbergwerk (Hinterkampstr)
Oder Wennigsen Waldkater (Hülsebrinkstr).
Im Augenblick muss erst der Schnee schmelzen und dann noch die Feuchtigkeit in den Boden ziehen. Die 50cm tiefen Spuren in 30m Abständen der "Naturnahen Waldbewirtschaftung" die durch 20 Tonnen schwere Maschinen verursacht wurden müssen an einigen Stellen auch wieder aufgefüllt werden. Damit einige tatsächliche öffentliche Wege wieder passierbar werden.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Quen (27. Februar 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Mach mal Vorschläge was man verbessern sollte/könnte????



Sich bei verschiedenen Eloxalfarben am Rad auf eine einigen.  Bsp. wären Einstellrädchen von der Gabel/dem Dämpfer.

Und wenn man mehrere Räder hat, kommen da schnell ein paar Kleinteile zusammen.


----------



## nordish (27. Februar 2010)

Danke Schappi. Da habe ich ja schon mal einen Anhaltspunkt. Ich werde mich dann hier im Forum melden, wenn ich in Hannover bin. Würde mich freuen, dann ein paar nette Leute zum biken kennenzulernen...


----------



## matzinski (27. Februar 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Wie stehts den morgen mit der Frühschicht aus.wann und wo trefft ihr euch??


9:00 Bank im BB. Stefan, weisstschonwer, wie sieht's mit euch aus?


----------



## Quen (27. Februar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> 9:00 Bank im BB. Stefan, weisstschonwer, wie sieht's mit euch aus?


Fahrt ihr, trotz des oben stehenden Deister-Zustandberichtes, in den Deister oder ist etwas anderes geplant?


----------



## Scott865 (27. Februar 2010)

Gebongt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (27. Februar 2010)

Gebongt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Februar 2010)

nordish schrieb:


> Danke Schappi. Da habe ich ja schon mal einen Anhaltspunkt. Ich werde mich dann hier im Forum melden, wenn ich in Hannover bin. Würde mich freuen, dann ein paar nette Leute zum biken kennenzulernen...



Du wirst vor netten Leuten, die auch Torques artgerecht bewegen können den Wald nicht mehr sehen .
Ich stehe auch zur Verfügung.

Morgen weiß ich nur, dass Frühschicht nix für mich ist (ist ja zu 98% so). Gefühlt würde ich morgen mit dem HT eher Radwege Richtung kleine Berge oder sogar Marienburg nehmen. 
Enduro nur wenn Jenfa Recht hat und der RT wirklich schon zu befahren ist. Ich habe den lehmigen Modder vom Donnerstag nur mühsam abbekommen.
Dann aber nicht vor 10-11 Uhr


----------



## Quen (27. Februar 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> mit dem HT eher Radwege Richtung kleine Berge
> 
> ...
> 
> nicht vor 10-11 Uhr


Für
- Radwege
- HT
- Ri kl. Berge
- 10 Uhr
könnte ich mich begeistern.


----------



## matzinski (27. Februar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr, trotz des oben stehenden Deister-Zustandberichtes, in den Deister oder ist etwas anderes geplant?


Deister, was sonst?


----------



## stefan64 (27. Februar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Deister, was sonst?



Ich freu mich schon auf den Rückweg.
Soll ja zum nachmittag hin recht böig werden.


----------



## matzinski (27. Februar 2010)

morgen hab' ich auch ein grosses Blatt

@quen: 9:30 Gehrden könnte passen. Los, raff dich auf. Wir nehmen dich mit.


----------



## Quen (27. Februar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> morgen hab' ich auch ein grosses Blatt
> 
> @quen: 9:30 Gehrden könnte passen. Los, raff dich auf. Wir nehmen dich mit.


Danke  Aber auf Wald kann ich zur Zeit nicht, letzter DO im GB hat gereicht. 

Ich fahre morgen flach.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (27. Februar 2010)

So, die Schaumburger Liteville-Gäng ist frei 

Bei der Arbeit (naja eher Spaß!) :




UND FERTIG:


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (27. Februar 2010)

Hier ist mein GEILES Teil :


----------



## firefighter76 (27. Februar 2010)

ich brauch ein anderes rad hier fährt ja bald jeder 2. ein liteville  aber schön geräumige garage mein neit ist dem eigentümer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (27. Februar 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ich brauch ein anderes rad hier fährt ja bald jeder 2. ein liteville  aber schön geräumige garage mein neit ist dem eigentümer



Bist du Wahnsinnig, dein Liteville so zu beleidigen???


----------



## Madeba (27. Februar 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ich brauch ein anderes rad ...



wolle tausche ?


----------



## firefighter76 (27. Februar 2010)

war doch nur nen schertz hat doch bald ersten geb. das kleine nur seine sch.... dre... gabel treibt mich in den wahnsinn hällt immer nur nen halben trail  naja nach 3 erfolglosen reperatur versuchen hab ich ja anspruch auf ne neue hehe


----------



## firefighter76 (27. Februar 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> wolle tausche ?



nöööööööööö


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Februar 2010)

@ liteville-gäng :

herzlichen glückwunsch zu den edlen teilen 

endlich mal wieder gute nachrichten hier im forum .


wann werden denn die pferde das erste mal artgerecht ausgeführt ?


welchen federweg habt ihr denn gewählt ?


----------



## taifun (28. Februar 2010)

Darf bei den schönen Wetter nicht Biken
Bin in Essen auf der Bike Messe

Demnächst habe aber wieder Zeit,irgendwann

Wünsche viel Spaß heute


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Februar 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Deister, was sonst?



wo wollt ihr fahren? ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Februar 2010)

So ein Schei§§. jetzt wollte ich mal, dann kriege ich zweimal hintereinander einen richtig üblen chainsuck  ohne Werkzeug keine Chance das Teil wieder rauszukriegen. Bis auf ein bisschen fahren, basteln, rollen, schieben und wieder basteln nix gewesen


----------



## stefan64 (28. Februar 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> wo wollt ihr fahren? ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei



Hi Homer,
hätt ja heute fast geklappt mit der Frühschicht.
Schade.
Wir haben heute den Frankweg versucht.
Oberer Teil hatte noch mind. 20cm weichen Schnee und es liegt sehr viel Geäst im Weg. Da sind wir auf den Hauptweg ausgewichen , aber fahren war da auch nur teilweise möglich.
Im Mittelteil liegt nur noch wenig Schnee, aber dafür Unmengen an abgebrochenen Ästen. Wir wären ja schonmal mit dem Aufräumen angefangen, aber wir haben den Trail nicht gefunden.
In der Halfpipe konnte man die ersten beiden Rinnen fahren, der Rest hatte noch zuviel Schnee.
Ganz unten bei den Wurzeln war der Waldboden dann komplett sichtbar und es kam Trailspaß auf.
Insgesamt haben wir bergauf garnicht und bergab teilweise schieben müssen.
Und so matschig war es heute auch nicht.
Benther und Gehrdener sind übrigens fast schnee- und eisfrei. Die Trails sind hier alle fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (28. Februar 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> So ein Schei§§. jetzt wollte ich mal, dann kriege ich zweimal hintereinander einen richtig üblen chainsuck  ohne Werkzeug keine Chance das Teil wieder rauszukriegen. Bis auf ein bisschen fahren, basteln, rollen, schieben und wieder basteln nix gewesen


Ja, schöner Mist. Hat es wenigstens für EINEN WP gereicht? Ist irgendwas verbogen oder noch alles heil.


----------



## roofrockrider (28. Februar 2010)

Ich habe heute ein Biketool im Deister gefunden. Der Verlierer kann sich gerne per PN melden.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Februar 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Für
> - Radwege
> - HT
> - Ri kl. Berge
> ...



Habs nicht geschafft 
Wir hatten Schulparty und als ich um 12 aufgewacht bin, war der Tag fast durch. Bin dann Bierweg - Kammweg gefahren.



stefan64 schrieb:


> ...
> Wir haben heute den Frankweg versucht.
> Oberer Teil hatte noch mind. 20cm weichen Schnee und es liegt sehr viel Geäst im Weg. Da sind wir auf den Hauptweg ausgewichen , aber fahren war da auch nur teilweise möglich.
> Im Mittelteil liegt nur noch wenig Schnee, aber dafür Unmengen an abgebrochenen Ästen. Wir wären ja schonmal mit dem Aufräumen angefangen, aber wir haben den Trail nicht gefunden.
> ...



Der Deister bietet zur Zeit echt alle Wetterlagen:
Bierweg bis 380 Hm frei, dann Kamm zum Annaturm Schnee und Eis. Farn und der Nebenweg soweit ok.

Das Grab ist Geschichte, da liegen jetzt die toten Bäume drauf. Barbie habe ich auch nur unten wiedergefunden 
Ab Laube bis Wöltjebuche = Glatteis & Windbruchreste
Ab Wöltjebuche bis Taternpfahl 40cm tief Schnee. Da war selbst schieben extrem mühsam, ab da ging selbst bergab nur schieben bis an den Waldrand.

ERGO: Fahren im Deister geht jetzt definitiv los, einige Ecken sind schon fest und schnell.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Februar 2010)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> So, die Schaumburger Liteville-Gäng ist frei
> 
> Bei der Arbeit (naja eher Spaß!) :
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch  Aber ein Aufbauthread hätte mich gefreut 
4x schwarz
3x mit ner 36er
3-4x Fat Albert

So viel Individualität hätte ich euch nicht zugetraut.
Hffentlich könnt Ihr die Dinger auseinanderhalten

Jetzt aber raus mit den Dingern in den Wald


----------



## Fh4n (28. Februar 2010)

Der mittlere Part vom Farnweg ab der Holzhütte wurde etwas verlegt. Wir haben von unten bis zur Hütte alles aufgeräumt, teilweise repariert und "ergänzt". Take a look!


----------



## Phil81 (28. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (28. Februar 2010)

Farnweg ist verdammt flowig geworden es lohnt sich mal vorbeizuschauen


----------



## Jennfa (28. Februar 2010)

Im nachhinein sehr schade dass ich das Bike nicht dabei hatte! Sieht nach Spaß aus !


----------



## jemiza (1. März 2010)

die sonne scheint, der schnee schmilzt....

die saison beginnt, ich freu mich!!!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Glückwunsch  Aber ein Aufbauthread hätte mich gefreut
> 4x schwarz
> 3x mit ner 36er
> 3-4x Fat Albert
> ...



Stimmt nicht ganz:
4xschwarz stimmt, habe eigentlich RAW gestellt, ist aber erst Mitte April lieferbar und so lange wollte ich nicht mehr warten 
1xFox36 160mm
2xFox32 150mm
1xSpezi 160mm

jeder hat einen anderen LRS mit verschiednen Naben und einen anderen Sattel 
Reifenwahl: ist halt Winter bzw.ab heute Frühling


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. März 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz:
> 4xschwarz stimmt, habe eigentlich RAW gestellt, ist aber erst Mitte April lieferbar und so lange wollte ich nicht mehr warten
> 1xFox36 160mm
> 2xFox32 150mm
> ...


 
Ooops...dann sinds doch die Augen 
Trotzdem Glückwunsch hoch 4


----------



## taifun (1. März 2010)

Werde morgen mal was schönes ausfahren.....









[/URL][/IMG]

Passendes Deisterfreunde Design


----------



## Quen (1. März 2010)

Nimm doch das!








Sollte ich es morgen doch schaffen, melde ich mich nochmal. Oder fährst du auf jeden Fall tagsüber?

Was ist sonst mit MI?


----------



## taifun (1. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Nimm doch das!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö´,das hebe mir für DU auf
Wenn hinbekomme,wollte ca ab 16-17 Uhr fahren ...können ja noch Tele..


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. März 2010)

Mal was anderes:
Handy, Festnetz, Firma, div. Mailadressen, Twitter, Threads, IG, PN, Facebook, StayFriends, Xing, OpenBC, ICQ.
Mir werden das langsam zu viele Kommunikationswege.
Ich merke, dass immer öfter mal was durchrutscht.

Kennt Ihr das?

Ach so, Fax, Postbrief und pers. treffen habe ich vergessen


----------



## taifun (1. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> Handy, Festnetz, Firma, div. Mailadressen, Twitter, Threads, IG, PN, Facebook, StayFriends, Xing, OpenBC, ICQ.
> Mir werden das langsam zu viele Kommunikationswege.
> Ich merke, dass immer öfter mal was durchrutscht.
> ...



Buschtrommel nicht zu vergessen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (1. März 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Werde morgen mal was schönes ausfahren.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wer hat den die bremsleitung an der gabel außenrum gelegt das geht ja mal garnicht


----------



## chris2305 (2. März 2010)

Do = NR => IG


----------



## Barbie SHG (2. März 2010)

Da bastelt Team 3 fast komplett mal ein WE an den neuen Bikes und schon ist Team 4 wieder vorne.


----------



## exto (2. März 2010)

Ich würd ja mal empfehlen, an deinem Höhenmesser zu basteln  Oder warst du dieses Jahr schon in den Alpen? Wollte ich dich letztes Jahr schon mal fragen...


----------



## lakekeman (2. März 2010)

Mache Meldung: Rakete ab ganz oben genialst fahrbar 
Schockierend: Stöckchenleger wieder unterwegs, die sind ja schnell wieder bei der Sache 
Habe allerdings fast alles beseitigen können. So 2-3 dickere Bäume liegen noch quer, also vorsicht


----------



## chris2305 (2. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ich würd ja mal empfehlen, an deinem Höhenmesser zu basteln  Oder warst du dieses Jahr schon in den Alpen? Wollte ich dich letztes Jahr schon mal fragen...



Also, ich habe nach 103 km auch schon 2300 hm. Huch! Ist doch normal, oder nicht???..

Schön das die Trails wohl so langsam wieder frei werden!


----------



## Frolewe (2. März 2010)

Wie messt Ihr denn Eure Höhenmeter - nur bergauf oder nur bergab oder etwa die Summe, weil beides irgendwie Spaß macht?


----------



## exto (2. März 2010)

War mehr ne Anspieling auf die Tatsache, dass Barbie mir letztes Jahr den HM-Meistertitel weggeschnappt hat


----------



## exto (2. März 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Mache Meldung: Rakete ab ganz oben genialst fahrbar
> Schockierend: Stöckchenleger wieder unterwegs, die sind ja schnell wieder bei der Sache
> Habe allerdings fast alles beseitigen können. So 2-3 dickere Bäume liegen noch quer, also vorsicht



Dreh'n wir denn Sonntag mal ne Runde? Muss meinem Schweinchen noch den Deister zeigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (2. März 2010)

Sonntag wäre nett.
Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird.
Der Winter schlägt zurück.


----------



## lakekeman (2. März 2010)

Leider nein, Sonntag feiert Oma den 80.
Am Samstag werden wir aber definitiv unterwegs sein, also wenn es da auch passt bei dir, werd ich mir das Schwein mal anschauen


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. März 2010)

sonntag wär okay. 
samstag ist doof, da abends stammtisch.


----------



## Phil81 (2. März 2010)

Als wenn du dann Sonntag fit wärst 

Sonntag wär ich aber dabei. Samstag ginge auch allerdings wollt ich dann um 15:30 das Drama im fast letzten Akt sehen.


----------



## chris2305 (2. März 2010)

Mein  Jimbo kennt den Deister auch noch nicht, könnte sich dann ja mit dem Schwein im Schlamm suhlen, Samstag ist Taufe


----------



## Barbie SHG (2. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ich würd ja mal empfehlen, an deinem Höhenmesser zu basteln  Oder warst du dieses Jahr schon in den Alpen? Wollte ich dich letztes Jahr schon mal fragen...



Wie?? Pro Tour im SChnitt 800-1200HM. Ohne Alpen. Mein Höhenmesser zeigt eher weniger an. Ich war letztes Jahr bei dem schönen Sommer viel unterwegs. War auch Rekord für mich.
Dieses Jahr hast Du doch schon doppelt soviel...
War im Schnee nur in den heimischen Rehburger Hills unterweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (2. März 2010)

Frolewe schrieb:


> Wie messt Ihr denn Eure Höhenmeter - nur bergauf oder nur bergab oder etwa die Summe, weil beides irgendwie Spaß macht?



Nur nach oben!


----------



## Phil81 (2. März 2010)

Nur nach unten


----------



## Madeba (3. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> War mehr ne Anspieling auf die Tatsache, dass Barbie mir letztes Jahr den HM-Meistertitel weggeschnappt hat


gibts auch sowas wie den HM-Wintermeister ? 
(gestern abend habe ich mir aber ordentlich den Schnitt versaut: 46km bei nur 300hm  )

Sonntag könnte mir auch gut passen, mal sehen wie die Samstagstour wird...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. März 2010)

Wenn, dann Sonntag.
Aber nicht erst ab 15 Uhr!


----------



## Quen (3. März 2010)

Ich bin SA verhindert (erst Küche, dann 96  ), aber SO möchte ich auch nutzen.

Allerdings eher für ne CC-Runde - wenn alles klappt dann starr und mit der neuen Disc. 

Wer kommt mit? 10 Uhr Waldkater schwebt mir vor...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. März 2010)

Wie siehts denn im Moment im Deister bodenmäßig aus? Ist es eine einzige Pampe, oder gehts so einigermaßen? (z.B. auf dem Raketentrail)

Evtl. Würde ich dann Sonntag auch kommen. Z.B. 10 oder 11 Uhr BBW.


----------



## fjolnir (3. März 2010)

raketentrail war am wochenende ab der hütte erste sahne, über den teerweg zum einstieg kommt man nicht wirklich, weil da noch schnee lag.
wie es es jetzt ist kann ich dir nicht sagen


----------



## chris2305 (3. März 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Mache Meldung: Rakete ab ganz oben genialst fahrbar
> Schockierend: Stöckchenleger wieder unterwegs, die sind ja schnell wieder bei der Sache
> Habe allerdings fast alles beseitigen können. So 2-3 dickere Bäume liegen noch quer, also vorsicht



Siehe hier


----------



## taifun (3. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich bin SA verhindert (erst Küche, dann 96  ), aber SO möchte ich auch nutzen.
> 
> Allerdings eher für ne CC-Runde - wenn alles klappt dann starr und mit der neuen Disc.
> 
> Wer kommt mit? 10 Uhr Waldkater schwebt mir vor...



Würde gerne,komme aber erst spät die Nacht von Promo zurück....


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. März 2010)

Hm, dann gibts wohl keine Ausrede mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sync_ (3. März 2010)

Wenns Wetter wieder halbwegs passt wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## Quen (3. März 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Würde gerne,komme aber erst spät die Nacht von Promo zurück....


Und, wo ist das Problem? Start ist doch erst um 10 Uhr 

Morgen 17:30 Uhr WK mit 2x DX?


----------



## sundancer (3. März 2010)

Ist am Samstag wer im Deister im bereich Wennigsen unterwegs und hat Lust auf ne lockere Freeridetour udn kann mir mal ein paar gute Trails zeigen?

War lange nicht mehr im Deister unterwegs.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. März 2010)

Klingt so, als wenn die Mehrheit Sonntag draußen ist.

By the way: Wir können alles außer hochdeutsch
Kenn wahrscheinlich schon jeder, nur ich habe es eben erst geschafft danach zu suchen.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88OGXLFpeMw"]YouTube- Oettinger spricht Englisch [/ame]


----------



## exto (3. März 2010)

Also mein Vorschlag:  So 11:00h BBW

Rakete - Farn - Ü30 - Rakete ?

... so zum wieder eingewöhnen...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Also mein Vorschlag:  So 11:00h BBW
> 
> Rakete - Farn - Ü30 - Rakete ?
> 
> ... so zum wieder eingewöhnen...



Zeit & Ort 
Dazu "No Country for old man"? Je nach Schneelage.
Oberhalb von 300Hm sinds noch bis zu 40cm übereinander!


----------



## exto (3. März 2010)

Roudy, wenn du das sagst, isses für mich gebongt. Sind wir eigentlich letztes Jahr - abgesehen von Rennen - überhaupt mal zusammen gefahren?


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. März 2010)

nicht bbw  
können wir uns nicht am nienstedter treffen ???


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Roudy, wenn du das sagst, isses für mich gebongt. Sind wir eigentlich letztes Jahr - abgesehen von Rennen - überhaupt mal zusammen gefahren?


1-2x schon....aber....du fehlst mir
Ich dachte gestern noch, wenn exto da ist, must du hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. März 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nicht bbw
> können wir uns nicht am nienstedter treffen ???



Für uns 5 Autominuten Unterschied => BBW


----------



## chris2305 (3. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Für uns 5 Autominuten Unterschied => BBW


Bitte nienstedter. Finde ich auch besser


----------



## taifun (3. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Und, wo ist das Problem? Start ist doch erst um 10 Uhr


Da aber am Montag wieder sehr früh los muß und dann für 8Tage unterwegs bin und Bikes checken muß.



Quen schrieb:


> Morgen 17:30 Uhr WK mit 2x DX?


Kann noch nicht genau zusagen


----------



## Jennfa (3. März 2010)

Schade, würd auch gern mal wieder ne Runde mit euch drehen! Uns bleibt nur Samstag, mal gucken wanns los geht! Ich denke wir fahren von hier aus rüber!?
Ich hab heute mal einen auf Querfeldeinwanderer gemacht hoch zum Funkturm, boah sind die überall durch den Wald gefahren , naja so ergeben sich halt neue Möglichkeiten ! 

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## Madeba (3. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Für uns 5 Autominuten Unterschied => BBW


und Unterschied für mich (falls es jemanden interessiert )

BBW -> Anreise Auto
Nienstedter -> Anreise Bike, also Nienstedter 

ansonsten komme ich Euch entgegen. Sonst noch jemand ? Start 11 Uhr Parkplatz, gemeinsames Treffen Einstieg Rakete ?


----------



## exto (3. März 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Schade, würd auch gern mal wieder ne Runde mit euch drehen! Uns bleibt nur Samstag, mal gucken wanns los geht! Ich denke wir fahren von hier aus rüber!?
> Ich hab heute mal einen auf Querfeldeinwanderer gemacht hoch zum Funkturm, boah sind die überall durch den Wald gefahren , naja so ergeben sich halt neue Möglichkeiten !
> 
> Grüßele Jenna



Wenn die Schwiegeromma 80 wird, gibt's halt kein entrinnen  Es geht ja jetzt erst los. Ich hab die Faxen dermaßen satt, von dem Gerolle auf Straßen und Feldwegen, dass ich an den nächsten Wochenenden sicher erst mal öfter im Deister auftauchen werde.

Übrigens: Nienstedter is mir auch recht. Ich komme ausnahmsweise mit'm Auto, da is das Jacke wie Hose...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn die Schwiegeromma 80 wird, gibt's halt kein entrinnen  Es geht ja jetzt erst los. Ich hab die Faxen dermaßen satt, von dem Gerolle auf Straßen und Feldwegen, dass ich an den nächsten Wochenenden sicher erst mal öfter im Deister auftauchen werde.
> 
> Übrigens: Nienstedter is mir auch recht. Ich komme ausnahmsweise mit'm Auto, da is das Jacke wie Hose...



Dann jetzt aber mit Brief & Siegel:
11:00 Nienstedter


----------



## chris2305 (4. März 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> und Unterschied für mich (falls es jemanden interessiert )
> 
> BBW -> Anreise Auto
> Nienstedter -> Anreise Bike, also Nienstedter
> ...



Ich reise dann auch per Bike an!
mehr dazu heute abend


----------



## herkulars (4. März 2010)

Sonntag, 11h Nienstedter bin ich auch mal mit dabei. Schätze, ich erkenne Euch an Rudelbildung und Trikots?


----------



## Phil81 (4. März 2010)

Da ich per Bahn anreise werde ich 11:00 am Nienstetter nicht schaffen. Komme dann irgendwie nach. Oder wir machen 11:30 draus. gibt ja auch Leute die erst zum Nienstetter hochtreten müssen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. März 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Da ich per Bahn anreise werde ich 11:00 am Nienstetter nicht schaffen. Komme dann irgendwie nach. Oder wir machen 11:30 draus. gibt ja auch Leute die erst zum Nienstetter hochtreten müssen.


 
Dann eher 10:30 
Nachtrag 13:53:01 => wenn nicht alle so früh da sind, würde ich 1-2x Ü30 fahren bis wir komplett sind


----------



## Madeba (4. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Dann eher 10:30


----------



## chris2305 (4. März 2010)

aber dann nicht mehr viel früher, sonst muss ich ja bald um 8 Uhr los

10.30.Uhr


----------



## matzinski (4. März 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> aber dann nicht mehr viel früher, sonst muss ich ja bald um 8 Uhr los
> 
> 10.30.Uhr


Supi, ihr nähert euch ja langsam den Uhrzeiten an, die auch für die Frühschicht akzeptabel sind. Da könnten wir glatt überlegen uns auch einzufinden. Schaumermal


----------



## wasser 8 (4. März 2010)

hallo,
wie sieht das im deister mit den trails aus 
sind die befahrbar oder er nicht


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. März 2010)

komme gerade aus dem deister wieder 

- steingarten : schneefrei 
- sat            : schneereste und äste im weg 
- farnweg      : sehr gut befahrbar
- ü30           : sollte befahrbar sein ( war zwar nicht da, aber die hänge richtung norden sind so gut wie schneefrei )
- frankweg    : dito 

kammweg ist eis- und schneefrei 
taternpfahl bis wöltjebuche noch nicht befahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. März 2010)

Dann bin ich auch eher für 10:30 am Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass.

@Phil: 9:41 Fischerhof -> 10:03 oder so Egesdorf -> gemütlich hochtreten -> 10:30 Pass. ok?


----------



## taifun (4. März 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> komme gerade aus dem deister wieder
> 
> - steingarten : schneefrei
> - sat            : schneereste und äste im weg
> ...



Das ist doch schon mal super
Nur leider habe diesen Monat nicht sehr viel Zeit zum Biken im Deister.
Werde aber MTB auf Trailer haben und zwischendurch versuchen was zu tun...
@quen:was machen die Blessuren?


----------



## Quen (4. März 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> @quen:was machen die Blessuren?


Sieht nicht schön aus, tut saumäßig weh wenn man gegen kommt, aber fahren geht super... 

Btw: ist denn schon Frühling? 









Neben dieser schicken Brücke habe ich auch ein paar nette Singletrails entdeckt.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. März 2010)

sieht gut aus. perfect für ne schöne cc runde.


----------



## taifun (4. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Sieht nicht schön aus, tut saumäßig weh wenn man gegen kommt, aber fahren geht super...
> 
> Btw: ist denn schon Frühling?
> 
> ...



Kenne ich schon lange...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. März 2010)

Mal wieder was statistisches zum Wochenende:
Der Thread "Biken im Deister" besteht seit 4 Jahren: 15.500 Beiträge, 550.000 mal gelesen, ca. 500 Biker die aktiv schreiben/schrieben!!!

Guts Nächtle!
Bis Samstag (Da kommt das Sams)
Und Sonntag... (Reime weiter!)


----------



## matzinski (5. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mal wieder was statistisches zum Wochenende:
> Der Thread "Biken im Deister" besteht seit 4 Jahren: 15.500 Beiträge, 550.000 mal gelesen, ca. 500 Biker die aktiv schreiben/schrieben!!!
> 
> Guts Nächtle!
> ...


... da kommt die Sonne und beleuchtet den frisch gefallenen Schnee.


----------



## herkulars (5. März 2010)

> da kommt die Sonne und beleuchtet den frisch gefallenen Schnee.


 
So schlimm wird's schon nicht werden. Solange nicht wieder 30cm liegen sollte man doch prima fahren können.


----------



## Jennfa (5. März 2010)

Ich bete dass heute Abend kaum Schnee fällt, es war doch gestern so schön im Wald , aber auch wieder ziemlich  bergab. Aber alles ist besser als nochmal Schnee!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. März 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... da kommt die Sonne und beleuchtet den frisch gefallenen Schnee.


 
Reimt sich nur bedingt oder?

Gestern Abend auf dem nach Hause Weg dachte ich:" Getz isser da, der...na wie hiess er noch. Ach ja...Frühling".
Da ist mir doch um 18 Uhr an der B217 ein Rennradler in kurzer Hose begegnet. BEI 2,5°C 

Heute morgen habe ich bei strahlender Morgensonne und -6°C im kurzen Hemd die Autos freigekratzt. Doof, aber so bleibt uns am So wenigstens eine Moddertour erspart. Ich freue mich.


----------



## matzinski (5. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Reimt sich nur bedingt oder?
> 
> Gestern Abend auf dem nach Hause Weg dachte ich:" Getz isser da, der...na wie hiess er noch. Ach ja...Frühling".
> Da ist mir doch um 18 Uhr an der B217 ein Rennradler in kurzer Hose begegnet. BEI 2,5°C
> ...


"Samstag, da kommt das Sams..." reimt sich natürlich viel besser. Hallo?


----------



## taifun (5. März 2010)

Schnee,Schnee.... hier in HH schneit es heftig.
Wie siehts zuhause aus?


----------



## Quen (5. März 2010)

Wie es aussieht?

So sieht es aus: :kotz:


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. März 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Schnee,Schnee.... hier in HH schneit es heftig.
> Wie siehts zuhause aus?


dito

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe2ZQv38Hbw"]YouTube- Erster Schnee Bredenbeck 007[/ame]


----------



## stefan64 (5. März 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... da kommt die Sonne und beleuchtet den frisch gefallenen Schnee.



... und die Frühschicht hat den Deister wieder ganz für sich allein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2010)

sehr weiss draußen, und dabei wars heute morgen/mittag noch so schön.

blauer himmel, keine wolken. hätte ich mich, bis auf die temperaturen, glatt dran gewöhnen können.


naja, ich geh jetzt in den keller und mache frustbasteln.
irgendwann muss die rennmaschine ja fertig werden.


----------



## taifun (5. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> dito
> 
> Erster Schnee Bredenbeck 007[/url]



Das hast du geklaut....


----------



## chris2305 (5. März 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> ... und die Frühschicht hat den Deister wieder ganz für sich allein



Bist du sicher???


----------



## wasser 8 (5. März 2010)

glaubt ihr das man trotzdem morgen fahren kann 
einigermasen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. März 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> glaubt ihr das man trotzdem morgen fahren kann
> einigermasen



ja
Der Schiebeanteil wird vorhanden sein, aber hauptsache fahren


----------



## stefan64 (5. März 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Bist du sicher???



Sicher nicht, aber wir haben da in den letzten Wochen so unsere Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Quen (5. März 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> naja, ich geh jetzt in den keller und mache frustbasteln.
> irgendwann muss die rennmaschine ja fertig werden.


So habe ich das auch gemacht.

Nun ist das Hardtail ein Rigid und hat Disc bekommen.
Morgen folgt dann hoffentlich das Tubeless-Kit - sofern das ohne Kompressor klappt bei den FRM-Felgen. 

Oh man, gestern habe ich noch von der "gefühlten Frühlingsrunde" geschwärmt, und nun das...


----------



## Madeba (5. März 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> ... und die Frühschicht hat den Deister wieder ganz für sich allein



das könnte Dir so passen


----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> So habe ich das auch gemacht.
> 
> Nun ist das Hardtail ein Rigid und hat Disc bekommen.
> Morgen folgt dann hoffentlich das Tubeless-Kit - sofern das ohne Kompressor klappt bei den FRM-Felgen.
> ...



mit den frm xmd sollte das auch ohne kompressor klappen.

habe meine alpine heute montiert. ging alles ohne probleme und nur mit standpumpe.


----------



## Madeba (5. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Dann eher 10:30
> Nachtrag 13:53:01 => wenn nicht alle so früh da sind, würde ich 1-2x Ü30 fahren bis wir komplett sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (6. März 2010)

ich habe gerade 15cm Neuschnee vom Hof geschaufelt...

darf ich trotzdem davon ausgehen, das es bei 10.30 Uhr morgen früh bleibt ? Das Wetter wird ja traumhaft 

ich frage nur deshalb, weil "unser" Schnee sich bei Belastung sofort in eine sehr feste, glatte Schicht wandelt. Dadurch _könnten_ sich unsere Spuren, die wir morgen ziehen, einige Tage länger auf den Trails halten.

Nicht, das mir das was ausmachen würde  aber jammert nachher nicht rum 

So, und jetzt gehts ab aufs Bike und in den Wald  , ich kann vom Snowbiken garnicht genug bekommen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. März 2010)

Morgen 10:30 am Pass! Ich komm mit Phil.


----------



## chris2305 (6. März 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> ich habe gerade 15cm Neuschnee vom Hof geschaufelt...
> 
> darf ich trotzdem davon ausgehen, das es bei 10.30 Uhr morgen früh bleibt ? Das Wetter wird ja traumhaft
> 
> ...



Mach mal Meldung wie es so ging! Dann Entscheidung


----------



## exto (6. März 2010)

Ich bin da! Selbst wenn's Schei$$e regnet...


----------



## herkulars (6. März 2010)

Ich bin auch da. Wetter für morgen soll eigentlich auch ganz gut werden.


----------



## exto (6. März 2010)

Ich war grad mal draußen. Das wird morgen nass, dreckig, schmerzhaft und materialmordend. Kurzform: GEIL

Hach, ich freu mich wie blöde...

Endlich mal wieder n bisschen rocken. Hab die Mühle grad noch'n bisschen fitt gemacht. Is ja noch nicht wirklich viel gelaufen, aber Streusalz ist ARSC*


----------



## Jennfa (6. März 2010)

So wir waren ja heute auch mal wieder unterwegs  und haben uns nicht abschrecken lassen. Wobei der Anblick des tiefen Schnees am Waldkater kein schöner war! Was solls, waren ja eh mit voller Montur unterwegs und bereit hoch zu schieben . Die ersten 100m sind wir noch gefahren, aber bergauf geht dann nicht wirklich was. Die Hauptwege sind alle voll mit Tiefschnee und einigen wenigen Fußspuren, vielleicht gehts morgen ja schon besser. Ich wünsche es euch. Wir sind dann 2 x Farn gefahren und haben den Trail hochgeschoben um schonmal ne Spur zu machen. Da kamen uns auch schon zwei andere Biker entgegen. Wir sind einmal ein ganzes Stück von weiter oben gefahren und einmal den letzten Teil ab Hütte und haben nochmal 2 Biker getroffen. Der Trail ist relativ schnell und macht richtig bock in dem Pulverschnee, vor allem wenn schon ein paar Spuren drin sind!

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## njoerd (6. März 2010)

ach ihr habt die spuren gemacht 
vielen danke dafür, hat richtig bock gemacht, 
wir sind zu 2t auch noch 2 mal runter gefahren.


----------



## Jennfa (6. März 2010)

Bitteschön 

Nur so zur Info (da ich gerade nochmal hier bei uns im Wald war) mMn liegt hier weniger Schnee und im Bullerbachtal ist der Schnee auch schon gut plattgefahren. Ich habe allerdings k.A. ob das bis zum Kammweg hoch auch so aussieht. RT lässt sich sicherlich auch gut fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (6. März 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Mach mal Meldung wie es so ging! Dann Entscheidung


wo kein Altschnee oder Eis mehr unter dem frischen Schnee liegt, ist es auch bei 10-15cm Schnee kein Problem zu fahren, selbst wenn es etwas steiler (rauf ) wird.

Wo viele Fuß- oder auch Bikespuren sind, ist es schon schwerer, geradeaus zu fahren, aber Oberkörpertraining hat ja noch niemandem geschadet. 

Und eine Spur in den unberührten Schnee zu ziehen...  

Ich warte erstmal ab, wie und ob ich morgen aus dem Bett gekrochen komme. Evtl. muß ich doch mit dem Auto anreisen  die 3,5h und 38km heute haben nicht nur im Schnee ihre Spuren hinterlassen


----------



## Madeba (6. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ich war grad mal draußen. Das wird morgen nass, dreckig, schmerzhaft und materialmordend. Kurzform: GEIL


ich fürchte, ich muß Dich enttäuschen. Zumindest was *dreckig* betrifft. Im Süntel ist oberhalb 200m alles weiß und gefroren  



exto schrieb:


> Hach, ich freu mich wie blöde...


geht mir genauso


----------



## taifun (6. März 2010)

@quen 10:30 WK oder bei mir ...für nur kurze Runde,wirklich kurz


----------



## Quen (6. März 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> @quen 10:30 WK oder bei mir ...für nur kurze Runde,wirklich kurz


Wird nix, bekomme bis dahin wohl kein Rad einsatzfähig.

Nur das RR ist aktuell fahrbereit - und, naja, das lassen wir wohl lieber.


----------



## taifun (6. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Wird nix, bekomme bis dahin wohl kein Rad einsatzfähig.
> 
> Nur das RR ist aktuell fahrbereit - und, naja, das lassen wir wohl lieber.



Wieso? was ist mit dem Commancal,Canyon-neu und nicht einsatzbereit


----------



## Quen (6. März 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Wieso? was ist mit dem Commancal,Canyon-neu und nicht einsatzbereit


Commencal wird aktuell umgebaut, vom Canyon sind einige Teile zum eloxieren, daher nicht komplett.

Davon abgesehen nervt mich der Schnee eh tierisch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (7. März 2010)

@ matzinski und Stefan64

Ich muß Heute ausfallen lassen,hab mir ne Magen-Darm Grippe eingefangen.Also viel Spaß in der weißen Seuche.


----------



## matzinski (7. März 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @ matzinski und Stefan64
> 
> Ich muß Heute ausfallen lassen,hab mir ne Magen-Darm Grippe eingefangen.Also viel Spaß in der weißen Seuche.


Hab' mich schon gewundert, warum du gestern nicht beim Stammtisch warst. Da wünsch' ich mal gute Besserung. Ich bin heute morgen auch nur 'ne Einradrunde mit Hund gefahren und werde jetzt noch mal 'ne 1/2 Std Kacheln zählen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. März 2010)

ich :kotz:

kennt einer einen guten sportarzt in hannover ?

vllt. auch , wo man schnell einen termin bekommt ?


----------



## taifun (7. März 2010)

Was hast den jetzt wieder gemacht? Immer noch das Knie?

War heute morgen kurz unterwegs und Wahr  einigermaßen fahrbar,nur liegen teilweise Bäume auf einigen Trails und eine menge nuer Bäche gibt es auch







[/URL][/IMG]

Morgen geht es wieder für 8 Tage los....


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. März 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Was hast den jetzt wieder gemacht? Immer noch das Knie?



der verfi...te oberschenkel  
das knie ist soweit i.o.


----------



## schappi (7. März 2010)

Hoerman
schau mal hier rein:
http://www.schnabel-web.de/
Dr. Schnabel Facharzt für Orthopädie und Sportmedizin.
Meine Tochter war da neulich und war sehr angetan, wenn du sagst, daß du Schmerzen hast kommst du sofort dran.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (7. März 2010)

Hey Leute 
wir war es heute im Deister?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## chris2305 (7. März 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> wir war es heute im Deister?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Schööön! !!!!!!


----------



## tom de la zett (7. März 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich :kotz:
> 
> kennt einer einen guten sportarzt in hannover ?
> 
> vllt. auch , wo man schnell einen termin bekommt ?



Doc Leonhard(t), Südstadt Mendelsohnstr.. Legt wert drauf, dass man möglichst schnell wieder in Action ist und macht nur, was wirklich nötig ist. Zumindest meine Erfahrung


----------



## exto (7. März 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> wir war es heute im Deister?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich bin begeistert!!! Das Wetter war 1a, die Kondition zwar noch mittelmäßig, aber das Schweinchen hat mich umgehau'n. Das Ding hämmert die Trails runter, dass es ne helle Freude ist.  Bergauf marschierts auch ganz ordentlich. Die seltsame Geometrie funktioniert bestens. Das da vorher noch keiner drauf gekommen ist... Alte Männer auf billigen Fahrrädern scheinen ne gute Mischung zu machen, stimmts Stefan? 

Will jemand meinen Cheetah-Rahmen kaufen? 

Sören, tut mir leid, dass du's nicht richtig genießen konntest. Jetzt mach aber mal wirklich was. Sonst tagt das Deisterfreun.de - Gericht...
... und da gibt's keinen Verteidiger!

Lars: Sauber durchgezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (7. März 2010)

Super Tag. Endlich mal wieder richtig platt am Sonntag aufs Sofa fallen.


Achja an dieser Stelle auch noch mal meinen Herzlichen Dank an die Forstmenschen für das Zerstören des Farnweges. 

Der neue Trails ist ja mal um Welten besser endlich nicht mehr soviel getrete. Obwohl es natürlich schade um die schönen blanken Wurzel ist. Aber die kommen da bestimmt auch recht flott durch.


----------



## Quen (7. März 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Morgen geht es wieder für 8 Tage los....


Mecker nicht!  D.h., nä. WE fällt komplett flach?

Sorry, habe mein Rad erst heute Vormittag fertig bekommen und bin daher erst nach dem Mittagessen gefahren.

Trotz Schnee hat es mit der nun starren Kiste richtig Spaß gemacht. 





So, und nun kann wirklich Frühling werden!


----------



## chris2305 (7. März 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> wir war es heute im Deister?
> Gruß
> Schappi



So  jetzt mal nicht vom Handy
War ein super tag heute, fast zu warm berghoch!
Wie Exto werde wohl auch ich viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike haben, wenn ich bedenke das das die erste richtige Fahrt mit Trails war.

Fazit: nette Leute, geiles Wetter, was wollen wir mehr.
P.S. Nur Sattelstütze war nervig, aber ich arbeite dran


----------



## Phil81 (7. März 2010)

Achja noch mal vielen Dank für das Warten wärend meiner Not OP und an Sören für das Spenderorgan 

Ohne Op hätte ich auch nicht fahren können. Mehr als 3 km sollte ein Schatwerk eigendlich halten.


----------



## Madeba (7. März 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> hey leute
> wir war es heute im deister?


laß mich überlegen...
.
.
.
so:


----------



## Jennfa (7. März 2010)

Das Wetter war ja heute mal GENIAL! Da wäre ich auch gern im Wald gewesen . Welche Trails seid ihr denn gefahren bzw. welche konnte man einigermaßen fahren?

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## Madeba (7. März 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Welche Trails seid ihr denn gefahren bzw. welche konnte man einigermaßen fahren?


Ü30, Farn ab Studentenweg, Farn ab Hütte, Ü30

außerdem noch Tiefschneesurfen vom Kammweg bis Einstieg Farn


----------



## schappi (7. März 2010)

Jenna 
denkt bitte an die e-mail!
ich habe Moritz meine Karte gegeben.


----------



## Jennfa (7. März 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> Ü30, Farn ab Studentenweg, Farn ab Hütte, Ü30
> 
> außerdem noch Tiefschneesurfen vom Kammweg bis Einstieg Farn



Alles klari, danke ! Klingt nach Spaß!!! 

@schappi: Mail iss raus!

@hoerman: krieg mal dein Bein unter Kontrolle, so kann das ja mit dir nicht weitergehen! Der Arzt hier ist mir total sympathisch gewesen die paar Male wo ich mit nem Bruch und anderen Sportverletzungen da war hat er das immer gut gelöst! Ich bin da immer so hingefahren, da der in der Nähe war. Ich würde aber bei längerer Anfahrt vorher mal durchrufen. Viel Glück!!! Ich hoffe dir kann endlich geholfen werden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (7. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Mecker nicht!  D.h., nä. WE fällt komplett flach?
> 
> Sorry, habe mein Rad erst heute Vormittag fertig bekommen und bin daher erst nach dem Mittagessen gefahren.
> 
> ...



Sauber
Die Starrgabel mit Scheibenbremse und ohne Cantisockel gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.
Das wäre auch noch was für meinen roten Flitzer.
Aber wo soll ich die in 1 Zoll und ohne Federgabelgeometrie herkriegen.
Ich glaube, sowas gibts leider garnicht


----------



## Quen (7. März 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Sauber
> Die Starrgabel mit Scheibenbremse und ohne Cantisockel gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.
> Das wäre auch noch was für meinen roten Flitzer.
> Aber wo soll ich die in 1 Zoll und ohne Federgabelgeometrie herkriegen.
> Ich glaube, sowas gibts leider garnicht


Doch, doch, die RC31 gibts in 420er und 440er Länge (habe ich), 1" sollte es auch geben wenn ich jetzt nicht komplett daneben liege.

Notfalls im Classic-Basar mal ein Gesuch aufgeben! Die etwas älteren Pace gabs auf jeden Fall in 1", kann natürlich sein das die da noch nicht RC31 hießen.

Hatte am Commencal schon mal eine RC31, aber im Zustand geistiger Umnachtung habe ich die mal verkauft... Fährt sich ungewohnt, aber in Verbindung mit den 2,25er Nobby Nic ganz spaßig! Und geht vor allen Dingen gut ab!


----------



## fjolnir (7. März 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Das Wetter war ja heute mal GENIAL! Da wäre ich auch gern im Wald gewesen . Welche Trails seid ihr denn gefahren bzw. welche konnte man einigermaßen fahren?
> 
> Grüßele Jenna



wir sind den heisterburgtrail gefahren. auf dem wall war keine spur aber ging ordentlich zu fahren. das wetter war richtig spitze.
wer (stereo,rotwild,specialized,..) hat an der mooshütte eine rast eingelegt?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. März 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> Ü30, Farn ab Studentenweg, Farn ab Hütte, Ü30 außerdem noch Tiefschneesurfen vom Kammweg bis Einstieg Farn



Das Tiefschneesurfen war cool. Ich habe die HAC Daten mal ausgelesen = immerhin Tempo 20!

Ich war dabei...und es war geil...
Hier ein paar Impressionen.

23km / 800Hm in 3h.
Das glaub keiner, hat aber geschlaucht wie das 3-fache.


----------



## Scott865 (7. März 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hab' mich schon gewundert, warum du gestern nicht beim Stammtisch warst. Da wünsch' ich mal gute Besserung. Ich bin heute morgen auch nur 'ne Einradrunde mit Hund gefahren und werde jetzt noch mal 'ne 1/2 Std Kacheln zählen.


Ja wollt auch mal rumkommen aber gestern ging gar nix,ausser ich Flur auf Flur ab.Danke


----------



## herkulars (8. März 2010)

> Lars: Sauber durchgezogen



Sobald ich wieder regelmäßig auf dem Bike sitze bleibe ich auch dran. 

Schön war's mit Euch, allerbestes Wetter und nette Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (8. März 2010)

Phil,
auf den Photos hast du eine schwarze Hose an, ist die von Strauss?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (8. März 2010)

Ja ist die Regenhose. Sitz aber eher nicht so toll da mir die Beine zu kurz sind. Mit Protectoren schieben sie die Beine immer hoch so das Schnee in den Schuh fällt.


----------



## chris2305 (8. März 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ja ist die Regenhose. Sitz aber eher nicht so toll da mir die Beine zu kurz sind. Mit Protectoren schieben sie die Beine immer hoch so das Schnee in den Schuh fällt.



Das ist weil der Lenker so breit ist, dann rutscht alles hoch

Hast du nicht gesehen,das das bei `Johann auch so war bei der "Lenker-Probefahrt":


----------



## Phil81 (9. März 2010)

Das wird es sein! Das werde ich doch gleich mal testen in dem ich heute mal das andere Rad mit kurzem 710er Fixie Lenker nehme. 

Scheint gerade so schön die Sonne


----------



## Phil81 (9. März 2010)

Kurzer Trail Report:

Mögebier: Oben durfte ich die erste Linie seit dem Neuschnee reinzimmer  Bis auf die Senken alles Fahrbar gewesen.

Die Tierchen im Wald scheinen aber unsere Trails zu lieben. Man brauchte eigendlich nur den Reh spuren folgen. 

Unten dann im Auslauf zum Barbie hatte wohl jemand langeweile und hat einiges an Holz hingeworfen. Ist aber jetzt bis auf Äste über die man rüber kann alles wieder frei.

Farnweg  der untere Teil dürfte ab morgen vermuttlich nur noch mit Spikes befahrbarsein. Schön festgefahren worden am Sonntag.

Schnee taut überall auch schon ganz gut weg.

Hosen Report:

War wieder der breite Lenker aber ander Knie Schnoner. Mit den 661 Kyle irgendwas rutscht die Hose zwar immernoch hoch aber nicht mehr so viel. 

Also für grosse Leute nur bedingt zu empfelen das Teil.


----------



## Simmel (9. März 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Kurzer Trail Report:
> 
> Mögebier: Oben durfte ich die erste Linie seit dem Neuschnee reinzimmer  Bis auf die Senken alles Fahrbar gewesen.
> 
> ...




...Du hast nicht zufällig Verwandte in Wolfsburg?!


----------



## Phil81 (9. März 2010)

Nö ausser mir wurden welche verschwiegen


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. März 2010)

Inn gifhorn?


----------



## schappi (9. März 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Kurzer Trail Report:
> 
> Mögebier: Oben durfte ich die erste Linie seit dem Neuschnee reinzimmer  Bis auf die Senken alles Fahrbar gewesen.
> 
> ...



Welche Größe hast du genommen?. Die gibt es in Normal, untersetzt und in lang und schlank (90er und 100er Größen)


----------



## Phil81 (9. März 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Welche Größe hast du genommen?. Die gibt es in Normal, untersetzt und in lang und schlank (90er und 100er Größen)



Genau!

Habe 94


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (9. März 2010)

Lange Beine und schlank ist leider meist eine schlechte Kombi bei Hosen ...ich hatte mir die auch mal angeguckt aber die werden mit der Länge immer breiter! Die Männerhosen sind dann eh zu riesig für mich bei Hosenlänge 36 . Noch ein Grund warum der Sommer viel toller ist !
Ich bleib bei Maloja in Knielang und zieh im Winter immer ne enge gore drunter! ich glaub ich muss mal wieder zu Saikls die neue Kollektion antesten und mir endlich mal ne gescheite Hose besorgen ! Gibbet die neuen Sachen da denn schon ?


----------



## blumully (9. März 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Lange Beine und schlank ist leider meist eine schlechte Kombi bei Hosen ...ich hatte mir die auch mal angeguckt aber die werden mit der Länge immer breiter! Die Männerhosen sind dann eh zu riesig für mich bei Hosenlänge 36 . Noch ein Grund warum der Sommer viel toller ist !
> Ich bleib bei Maloja in Knielang und zieh im Winter immer ne enge gore drunter! ich glaub ich muss mal wieder zu Saikls die neue Kollektion antesten und mir endlich mal ne gescheite Hose besorgen ! Gibbet die neuen Sachen da denn schon ?



Wenn Du eine vernünftige und stylische Hose willst, dann geh zu Spacejunks. Maßgeschneidert, beste Verarbeitung, hält ewig !!!


----------



## Jennfa (9. März 2010)

Das erzählt Phil auch immer, der kauft da ja auch seine Hosen. Ist in Planung als nächste lange Hose, da die ja schon (natürlich gerechtfertigt) etwas teurer sind . Meine momentane lange Hose ist inzwischen so kurz dass ich die nur noch knielang trage und den unteren Teil abzippe , ganz abgesehen davon dass sie nicht so dolle sitzt und auseinanderfällt. Ich bin aber jetzt erstmal auf Sommer fixiert und hab da schon ne ganz bestimmte shorts im Auge...und NEIN die ist nicht pink oder rosa !


----------



## matzinski (10. März 2010)

ooch schade


----------



## wasser 8 (10. März 2010)

glaubt ihr das man sonntag schon wieder einiger massen ohne schnee fahren kann ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## schappi (10. März 2010)

Nee!!


----------



## Jennfa (10. März 2010)

Erstmal gucken was ab Freitag wieder so an weißem Zeux runter kommt !


----------



## Madeba (10. März 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> glaubt ihr das man sonntag schon wieder einiger massen ohne schnee fahren kann ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


ich kann ohne Schnee garnicht mehr fahren 

nicht auszudenken, was das für blaue Flecken gibt, wenn ich wieder direkt auf den Trails abrolle...


----------



## Hitzi (10. März 2010)

warnt dich deine Weste vorher nicht?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (11. März 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> warnt dich deine Weste vorher nicht?????



Die ist für uns, damit wir sein Rollen im dunkeln besser sehen


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. März 2010)

*@ HOMER :

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag "Alter Sack" !!!


Ich wünsch Dir Alles Gute ; viel Gesundheit und immer eine handbreit Erde unter den Trails . ( oder soll ich lieber "Tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg" schreiben )


lass es heute ordentlich krachen; wir seh´n uns im Wald
*


----------



## matzinski (11. März 2010)

Ich schließe mich mit besten Wünschen an. Alles Gute !!


----------



## Jennfa (11. März 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute lieber Homer 

! Feier schön 

! Hoffentlich können wir es bald wieder richtig krachen lassen auf den Trails !

Genieße den Tag!

_Viele Grüße Jenna_


----------



## schappi (11. März 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Die ist für uns, damit wir sein Rollen im dunkeln besser sehen



Genau,
die ist dafür, daß wir nicht über ihn rüberfahren wenn er beim NR quer über dem Trail liegt
Ausserdem hilft die im Wald nicht für ein jagbares Tier gehalten(Wildschweine tragen nur äußerst selten Warnwesten) zu werden und trägt damit zur allgemeinen Gesundheit des Trägers bei.Es sind ja in Deustchland schon Biker von Jägern angeschossen worden


----------



## schappi (11. März 2010)

Homer,
alles Gute zu deinem 42ten und weiterhin einen schönen Dänemarkurlaub
von
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (11. März 2010)

Auch von mir Happy Birthday an Homer.


----------



## Phil81 (11. März 2010)

Alles gute auch von mir


----------



## taxifolia (11. März 2010)

Homer, möge der tatsächlich öffentliche Weg immer bei Dir ( möglicht unter Dir ) sein- Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Übrigens sucht uns das Deisterwild schon in der Innenstadt heim, vorgestern tobte gegen 17 Uhr ein Wildschwein vor der Post in Barsinghausen rum, hab es selbst gesehen.
Um 22 Uhr hat meine Frau es dann auch gesehen, ist ihr beim ASB Basche ins stehende Auto gerannt. 

taxi


----------



## exto (11. März 2010)

Sofort verklagen, den Schwarzkittel. Wird dann warscheinlich zu nem längeren Aufenthalt auf der neu zu rodenden Wildwiese im Springer Forst verurteilt (Höchststrafe) 

Homer, auch von mir herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum 24. Geburtstag !!!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. März 2010)

Alles Gute, Homer!

Endlich fertig:


----------



## blumully (11. März 2010)

Homer - Herzliche Glückwünsche !!!


----------



## lakekeman (11. März 2010)

Gratulation an Homer 

Gratulation an Samy 

Hat ja ganz schön gedauert  So nen Trailbike stell ich mir irgendwann auch nochmal hin, immer völlig overbiked rumturnen bringts ja auch nich


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. März 2010)

Jo, getestet wirds am 28.3. in den Harburger Bergen bei der Enduro Challenge. Wer hat noch Lust? 

Lakekeman, was ist denn mit deinem 301? Bau das doch wieder auf.


----------



## lakekeman (11. März 2010)

Tja ich "musste" es damals leider verkaufen sonst würde hier jetzt kein 901 stehen. Ich arbeite dran.


----------



## chris2305 (11. März 2010)

Schönes Ding so ein Stereo, gefällt dem Hoerman bestimmt auch!!
Enduro Challenge hört sich doch eher nach Canyon an, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (11. März 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Schönes Ding so ein Stereo, gefällt dem Hoerman bestimmt auch!!




aber sicher doch!!!
sieht sehr sehr schick aus.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. März 2010)

Enduro Challenge ist ein von IBC Usern organisiertes "Rennen". (Eher Spaß-Fahrt glaube ich, von CC-Rädern bis DHler alles vertreten.)

Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=445487

Ist denke ich ganz lustig, mal einen neuen Wald kennenzulernen.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2010)

danke für den tip mit der edc.

da hab ich noch nichts vor. mal sehen wie weit das von hier weg ist ...


----------



## njoerd (11. März 2010)

heyy 
welche trails sind zzt befahrbar? 
sind schon welche vereist?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. März 2010)

k star: Wär schön, wenn noch mehr mitfahren würden!

njoerd: Hoch gehts eher mühsam, runter meistens ganz gut, wenn auch ein bisschen rutschiger als sonst. (Stand von Sonntag.)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. März 2010)

Homer...Alte Felge 
Auch von den 4 Ds alles Gute


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. März 2010)

Homer, alles Gute!!!!!

War heute 1 mal Rakete fahren, war sehr geil!!!
Das weiße Zeug nervt trotzdem!


----------



## firefighter76 (11. März 2010)

alles gute zum geburtstag homer


----------



## Phil81 (11. März 2010)

Johan schöne Kiste  

Aber ist die nicht etwas zu filigran für dich. Mal sehen wann du den Rahmen klein gekriegt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (12. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Homer.

@matzinski und stefan64

wie stehts Sonntag mit der Frühschicht?


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. März 2010)

von mir auch  nachträglich alles Gute Homer du alter "Schmierfink" 

Und Samy kann man dann wohl auch gratulieren


----------



## matzinski (12. März 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> [email protected] und stefan64
> 
> wie stehts Sonntag mit der Frühschicht?


Ich muss das Wochenende leider aussetzen, bin mit Fichtenmoped und Axt unterwegs .


----------



## 1Tintin (12. März 2010)

Homer altes junges Haus,
wünsche Dir auch noch alles jute zum Geburtstach.

Bald gehts wieder los!!

Tintin


----------



## exto (12. März 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> So nen Trailbike stell ich mir irgendwann auch nochmal hin, immer völlig overbiked rumturnen bringts ja auch nich



Nach der Testfahrt am letzten Sonntag könnte ich da was empfehlen... 






Macht RICHTIG Spass und kostet nicht die Welt. Stefans Bomber ist (Rahmen) noch mal nen Hunterter billiger zu haben.
Wir können ja demnächst mal ne Probefahrt arrangieren...


----------



## Barbie SHG (12. März 2010)

Hey Homer, "*junger* Mann" alles Gute nachträglich  zum 42th.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (12. März 2010)

> Endlich fertig:



Stimmt garnicht! Umwerfer fehlt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. März 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Stimmt garnicht! Umwerfer fehlt.



das stereo ,sowie alle anderen dtc-modelle von cube (sting/fritzz) haben einen e-type umwerfer


----------



## lakekeman (12. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Nach der Testfahrt am letzten Sonntag könnte ich da was empfehlen...
> Macht RICHTIG Spass und kostet nicht die Welt. Stefans Bomber ist (Rahmen) noch mal nen Hunterter billiger zu haben.
> Wir können ja demnächst mal ne Probefahrt arrangieren...



Ich finde diese "Enduro-Hardtails" ja echt cool, aber für mich ist das leider nix. Ich brauche nicht unnötig viel FW, aber ganz ohne komme ich nicht klar . Dummerweise wird es dann gleich deutlich teurer


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. März 2010)

Nee, das 09er Stereo ist für einen normalen Umwerfer ausgelegt. (Downpull?) Auf dem Rahmen steht auch hpc drauf, nicht dtc, falls das was zu bedeuten hat.

Ich werde das Stereo erstmal 1-fach fahren mit 32er KB. Exto machts vor und am Nerve brauchte ich auch nie aufs kleine schalten. Wenns auf Dauer nicht klappt, kommt halt noch ein kleines KB + Umwerfer dran.

Phil, das Stereo wird nur für gemäßigte Sachen eingesetzt. Für alles andere hab ich noch das Tork. Muss halt nur aufpassen, dass ich auch immer das richtige Rad nehme...


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. März 2010)

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Dual-Trail-Control_id_32525_.htm

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/HPC_id_32704_.htm

hpc ??????

das steht für carbon bei cube , und du hast doch die alu-version


----------



## Jennfa (12. März 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich werde das Stereo erstmal 1-fach fahren mit 32er KB. Exto machts vor und am Nerve brauchte ich auch nie aufs kleine schalten.



...ach ihr seid echt zu beneiden, nie aufs Kleine ! Solche Beine hätte ich auch gern!

Glückwunsch zum Rad, so ein leichteres Zweitbike ist schon was feines !


----------



## rigger (12. März 2010)

@exto wie kommt man denn an so ein On-one ran wenn man keine Kreditkarte hat?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. März 2010)

Ups sorry. hpa steht drauf. High performance aluminium. nicht hpc.


----------



## Jimmy (12. März 2010)

Hi,
ist morgen jemand für ne Trailrunde zu haben?
Alternativ würde ich auch hier guiden, wenn wer Lust hat!


----------



## lakekeman (12. März 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Nee, das 09er Stereo ist für einen normalen Umwerfer ausgelegt



Also wenn ich mir deine Schüssel einfach mal angucke, finde ich da keine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für nen normalen Umwerfer  , da bleibt nur E-Type. Oder die ist zu gut versteckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. März 2010)

Tja, da musst du wohl noch genauer gucken.  Der Umwerfer wird an dem Rohrstückchen befestigt, wo das untere Ende vom Dämpfer drinsteckt. Finde ich ziemlich gut gelöst.


----------



## lakekeman (12. März 2010)

Ok, das war wohl nicht ersichtlich  Dachte das wäre nur die Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. März 2010)

die 2007 und 2008er modelle von cube konnten damals nur mit dem e-type gefahren werden. 
haben´s dann  wohl 2009 geändert.


----------



## herkulars (12. März 2010)

> das stereo ,sowie alle anderen dtc-modelle von cube (sting/fritzz) haben einen e-type umwerfer


Ja wie jetzt, und e-type Umwerfer sind unsichtbar oder was? 

Ein Freund von mir fährt auch das 09er Stereo. Achte darauf, dass die Zugführung zum Umwerfer durch den Rahmen (von unten) immer gut gefettet ist. In dem kleinen Löchlein sammelt sich gerne Feuchtigkeit und die nagt dann lustig am Zug rum.

Beim Uncle Jimbo hat sich Rose übrigens was gaaanz lustiges ausgedacht: E-type direkt am Rahmen montiert. Also die Tretlagerklemmung von dem Umwerfer abschrauben und den Rest direkt an den Rahmen spaxen.


----------



## exto (12. März 2010)

rigger schrieb:


> @exto wie kommt man denn an so ein On-one ran wenn man keine Kreditkarte hat?



ööööhmmm ???

Keine Ahnung  Ruf am besten mal direkt an. Die sind ganz lässig und helfen dir bestimmt weiter...

Edit fragt: Hast du nicht n Kumpel oder so, der ne Karte hat? Kohle überweisen, Karte benutzen. Mach ich auf der Arbeit oft...


----------



## Phil81 (12. März 2010)

Oder ne Prepaid Visa besorgen. Die Funktioniert ähnlich wie beim Handy aufladen und ausgeben.

http://www.visa.de/privat/prepaid/main.jsp

Obs das auch von MasterCard gibt weis ich jetzt leider nicht


----------



## taifun (12. März 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Auch von mir Happy Birthday an Homer.



Alles Gute nachträglich auch von mir Homer

Bin nicht immer online auf Promo-Tour.

Allen Spaß im Deister


----------



## stefan64 (13. März 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @matzinski und stefan64
> 
> wie stehts Sonntag mit der Frühschicht?




Ich bin dabei.
Wann und wo wollen wir uns denn treffen?


----------



## wasser 8 (13. März 2010)

hallo liegt im deister noch viel schnee oder er schlamschlacht??????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (13. März 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Bin nicht immer online auf Promo-Tour...


mit ELEKTRO-FAHRRÄDERN !!!    ....was man nicht alles für Kohle macht  

aber sie fahren sich ganz nett, ich habe es heute in Bremen testen können. Angeblich hat er auch ein E-Fully im Angebot  - Schlepplifte und Shuttle-Transporte waren gestern 

Sag Bescheid, wenn Du das Ding die Deister-Trails raufknüppelst


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,
vielen Dank für die lieben Geburtstagswünsche. 1 Woche Hundetraining in Dänemark waren auch ziemlich anstrengend und so einsam, wie man es sonst wohl nur im Hochgebirge oberhalb von 3000m kennt. Ich freu mich schon wieder auf den Wald und den Modder.


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. März 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> vielen Dank für die lieben Geburtstagswünsche. 1 Woche Hundetraining in Dänemark waren auch ziemlich anstrengend und so einsam, wie man es sonst wohl nur im Hochgebirge oberhalb von 3000m kennt. Ich freu mich schon wieder auf den Wald und den Modder.



Süß, meine Tochter hätte gerne den 2. von rechts


----------



## Scott865 (14. März 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei.
> Wann und wo wollen wir uns denn treffen?


Sorry hab gestern nicht mehr reingeschaut.


----------



## schappi (14. März 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Süß, meine Tochter hätte gerne den 2. von rechts



DHF 
zeig deiner Tochter mal diese Seite:http://www.retriever-and-friends.org/index.php?content_id=20
Da kann sie sich einen Welpen ausuchen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. März 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> DHF
> zeig deiner Tochter mal diese Seite:http://www.retriever-and-friends.org/index.php?content_id=20
> Da kann sie sich einen Welpen ausuchen.
> Gruß
> Schappi



ich hab zu ihr gesagt: wir haben eine Katze !
Antwort Tochter: nicht mehr lange  und dann lag sie so vor meinen Füßen :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. März 2010)

Braucht noch jemand was von bike-components?
Nur wenn es nicht eilig ist denn:

Ich bestelle das Ritchey V5 trallalla für 59,-
Liefertermin unbekannt


----------



## schappi (15. März 2010)

Ja ich,
ich brauche metallische Bremsbeläge für die Avid Code 2 Satz. Kannst du die für mich mit bestellen?
Habe im Augenblik die organischen drauf und bin darnocht begeistert, da nehme ich lieber das Quietschen in Kauf.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jennfa (15. März 2010)

So, hier wie versprochen der *Link *zu den 2 Bildern von den beiden Downhillern auf dem Farn gestern . Das Zweite ist leider nicht ganz scharrrrf, aber für mal eben nebenbei abgedrückt find ich das Erste ganz gut.

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (15. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Braucht noch jemand was von bike-components?
> Nur wenn es nicht eilig ist denn:
> 
> Ich bestelle das Ritchey V5 trallalla für 59,-
> Liefertermin unbekannt



Hatte ich auch schon vor 14 Tagen bestellt............Mal sehen, wann du es bekommst
Ich habe es schon wieder abbestellt


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. März 2010)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon vor 14 Tagen bestellt............Mal sehen, wann du es bekommst
> Ich habe es schon wieder abbestellt


 
Ich dachte, du fährst XTR?
Liefertermin ist egal, wenn ich es in DU habe, reicht das.
Da will ich ja, so wir Ihr SPD fahren.
Bis dahin fahre ich meine Eggbeater noch auf.


----------



## stefan64 (15. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Braucht noch jemand was von bike-components?
> Nur wenn es nicht eilig ist denn:
> 
> Ich bestelle das Ritchey V5 trallalla für 59,-
> Liefertermin unbekannt



Ja, ich hätte immer noch gerne ein Verlängerungskabel für den Chinaböller.
Aber wie es aussieht, gibt es das bei denen nicht mehr.

Kannst du mir stattdessen diesen Artikel mitbestellen:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17439_Helmhalterung-fuer-Powerled-Black.html

Hat auch noch Zeit bis Duisburg.


----------



## Quen (15. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du fährst XTR?
> Liefertermin ist egal, wenn ich es in DU habe, reicht das.
> Da will ich ja, so wir Ihr SPD fahren.
> Bis dahin fahre ich meine Eggbeater noch auf.


Wieso steigst du um von den Eggbeatern?

Gruß
Sebastian (der überzeugter XTR-Fahrer ist  )


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (15. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du fährst XTR?
> Liefertermin ist egal, wenn ich es in DU habe, reicht das.
> Da will ich ja, so wir Ihr SPD fahren.
> Bis dahin fahre ich meine Eggbeater noch auf.



Ja, fahre XTR. 
Haben mich bei dem Preis und dem Gewicht aber auch angesprochen.
Brauchte aber noch andere Teile wichtiger, so dass ich alles komplett storniert hatte.


----------



## exto (15. März 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte immer noch gerne ein Verlängerungskabel für den Chinaböller.
> Aber wie es aussieht, gibt es das bei denen nicht mehr.



Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, passt die Kabelage der Sigma EVO / EVO X. Die sollte zu kriegen sei...


----------



## chris2305 (15. März 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte immer noch gerne ein Verlängerungskabel für den Chinaböller.
> Aber wie es aussieht, gibt es das bei denen nicht mehr.
> 
> Kannst du mir stattdessen diesen Artikel mitbestellen:
> ...



Der Halter von der Karma passt auch gut, kann man wunderbar verschrauben und dann hält das Bombe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (15. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, passt die Kabelage der Sigma EVO / EVO X. Die sollte zu kriegen sei...


wenn Du Dich mit Wackelkontakten rumärgern willst, passt das Kabel 

Gelle, Chris ?


----------



## chris2305 (15. März 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> wenn Du Dich mit Wackelkontakten rumärgern willst, passt das Kabel
> 
> Gelle, Chris ?



Da fällt mir ein, ich hätte da noch ein Kabel


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Wieso steigst du um von den Eggbeatern?
> 
> Gruß
> Sebastian (der überzeugter XTR-Fahrer ist  )


 
Hauptgrund ist sicher Duisbrug. Die anderen drei starten in SPD.
Vernünftig warmfahren auf der Rolle und im Notfall (siehe 2009) Räder tauschen wäre suboptimal.

Weitere Gründe:

Cleats doppelt so teuer, bei halber Lebensdauer
Ein Paar Schuhe für Spinning mit SPD und eins für Eggis sind mir jetzt dann doch mal zu umständlich
Nochmal 36gr. gespaart (288 zu 252)
Eggis sind schon leicht ausgeleiert und neue Federn kosten soviel wie das V5
Ein paar mal bin ich beim hüpfen oder unkoordinierten Antritten aus dem Pedal geflutscht **hui war das unangenehm **
CU


----------



## Quen (15. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hauptgrund ist sicher Duisbrug. Die anderen drei starten in SPD.
> Vernünftig warmfahren auf der Rolle und im Notfall (siehe 2009) Räder tauschen wäre suboptimal.
> 
> Weitere Gründe:
> ...


Und Shimano-SPD-Pedale willst du nicht fahren?

Ich hatte schon zahlreiche Shimano SPD, waren immer problemlos. 1x hatte ich welche von Ritchey, die Lager waren sehr schnell hinüber. Keine Ahnung wie haltbar heute die Ritchey sind, aber Shimano ist da rundum sorglos.

Gruß!


----------



## matzinski (15. März 2010)

ich fahre auch nur noch Shimano-SPD Pedalen, die halten definitiv am längsten durch. Alles andere ist im Vergleich Schrott. Wenn man nicht auf jedes Gramm schaut, kann man sogar die günstigsten nehmen. Die Billigdinger sind bezgl. Haltbarkeit und Funktion genauso wie ein XT oder XTR Pedal, nur halt ein paar Gramm schwerer .


----------



## taifun (15. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hauptgrund ist sicher Duisbrug. Die anderen drei starten in SPD.
> Vernünftig warmfahren auf der Rolle und im Notfall (siehe 2009) Räder tauschen wäre suboptimal.
> 
> Weitere Gründe:
> ...



Rudi,alles relativ
Deine genannten Probleme sind bei mir nicht vorhanden oder auch noch nicht aufgetreten.Eggs zu wechseln in Du ist kein Problem!

PS.Mal bis Do zu hause.Will da Biken gehen,wenn es das Wetter zuläßt


----------



## Quen (15. März 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Rudi,alles relativ
> Deine genannten Probleme sind bei mir nicht vorhanden oder auch noch nicht aufgetreten.Eggs zu wechseln in Du ist kein Problem!
> 
> PS.Mal bis Do zu hause.Will da Biken gehen,wenn es das Wetter zuläßt


Morgen sollte ich 17:30 WK schaffen, MI ebenso, aber da kannst du ja nicht. Wer möchte sonst MI ab WK eine Runde drehen? Alternativ auch bei Knigge gegen 17:30 - Roudy?


----------



## Power-Valve (16. März 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Freie Radikale
> 
> einige von euch interessierten sich für die Helmlampen, die alle Deisterfreunde im Bergwerk benutzten. Hier der link zu Chinaböller: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489



Hatte erstmal zwei bestellt... Heute sind sie angekommen, konnte sie so bei der Post abholen. Kein Zoll, keine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer ;-)
Lieferzeit ca. 3 Wochen.
Feine Sache, das!

Viele Gruesse
Uwe


----------



## Skyjet (17. März 2010)

Moin...haben zwar erst Halbzeit bis zum Wochenende.  Aber wollte trotzdem mal in die
Runde fragen, wer am Sonntag "früh" Bock auf ne kleine Deister Tour hat?
Muss doch mein neues Spielzeug ausprobieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (17. März 2010)

Bitte gebt mal wieder einen Zustandsbericht der Trails ab! Schnee, Bäume quer???


----------



## matzinski (17. März 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Moin...haben zwar erst Halbzeit bis zum Wochenende.  Aber wollte trotzdem mal in die
> Runde fragen, wer am Sonntag "früh" Bock auf ne kleine Deister Tour hat?
> Muss doch mein neues Spielzeug ausprobieren....


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Frühschicht wieder unterwegs ist. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Mein AM ist wieder komplett und muss dringend artgerecht bewegt werden . 

Vorschlag zum Treffpunkt: So 9:15 Benther Berg, oben am Fundament. Entweder du schließt dich an oder wir sammeln dich später im Deister ein.


----------



## Skyjet (17. März 2010)

Das hört sich doch nach nem Plan an. Würde mich am Deister euch anschließen.  BW oder Waldkater?
Lg


----------



## Scott865 (17. März 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Frühschicht wieder unterwegs ist
> 
> Vorschlag zum Treffpunkt: So 9:15 Benther Berg, oben am Fundament.



Da bin ich dabei.Fundament klingt auch gut.

Ach hab mich entschieden,welcher neue Drahtesel es sein darf,wird zu 80% das Speci Enduro sein.Hab mir ein paar Probefahrten gegönnt und das war einfach,vom gefühl her das BESTE!!!


----------



## matzinski (17. März 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch nach nem Plan an. Würde mich am Deister euch anschließen.  BW oder Waldkater?
> Lg


Warten wir mal ab, wer noch mitwill und entscheiden dann.



Scott865 schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei.Fundament klingt auch gut.
> 
> Ach hab mich entschieden,welcher neue Drahtesel es sein darf,wird zu 80% das Speci Enduro sein.Hab mir ein paar Probefahrten gegönnt und das war einfach,vom gefühl her das BESTE!!!




Schau mal in die IG in den Tauschen/Verkaufen/Verschenken-Thread, letzter Kommentar von Evil. Vieleicht ist das was für dich


----------



## Skyjet (17. März 2010)

Hab mich auch für das Enduro entschieden. Will's am WE mal im Gelände testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (17. März 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Frühschicht wieder unterwegs ist. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Mein AM ist wieder komplett und muss dringend artgerecht bewegt werden .
> 
> Vorschlag zum Treffpunkt: So 9:15 Benther Berg, oben am Fundament. Entweder du schließt dich an oder wir sammeln dich später im Deister ein.


 
Moin Matze 

brrrr. 9:15 BB... hatte auch gerade ueberlegt, aber... Mal schauen wie die Geburtstagsparty am Vorabend so laeuft.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## stefan64 (17. März 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Frühschicht wieder unterwegs ist. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Mein AM ist wieder komplett und muss dringend artgerecht bewegt werden .
> 
> Vorschlag zum Treffpunkt: So 9:15 Benther Berg, oben am Fundament. Entweder du schließt dich an oder wir sammeln dich später im Deister ein.



Endlich mal wieder ne richtige Frühschicht, nachdem ich zwei Sonntage die Soloschicht gefahren bin


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (17. März 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei.Fundament klingt auch gut.
> 
> Ach hab mich entschieden,welcher neue Drahtesel es sein darf,wird zu 80% das Speci Enduro sein.Hab mir ein paar Probefahrten gegönnt und das war einfach,vom gefühl her das BESTE!!!



Hab mich auch für das Enduro entschieden. Will's am WE mal im Gelände testen. 


Hey, da habe ich doch etwas für EUCH :





Will ich gerade verkaufen! 
Biete ich gerade bei ebay an :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270545621098&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:DE:1123

Vielleicht wäre das etwas für euch. Dann natürlich gerne auch ohne ebay.
Ist wirklich ein geiles RAD!
Meldet euch doch wenn ihr Interesse habt

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. März 2010)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Hab mich auch für das Enduro entschieden. Will's am WE mal im Gelände testen.
> 
> 
> Hey, da habe ich doch etwas für EUCH :
> ...



versuchs doch mal hier 

http://www.fahrrad.de/recycle/fahrrad-spenden_1424.html


----------



## jemiza (17. März 2010)

hey,

ich bin auf der suche nach den 5050 von crankbrothers. hat jemand von euch ein paar rumfliegen die er loswerden will?
vielen dank.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. März 2010)

So, dieses Jahr gehts rund:

http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/cups/german-downhill-cup/winterberg-GDC-2010

22.-23.05.2010 iXS DH Winterberg
25.-26.09.2010 iXS DH Thale

@jemiza: Schreib mal Phil81 wegen der Pedalen an.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (17. März 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> versuchs doch mal hier
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/recycle/fahrrad-spenden_1424.html



Arsc#

Wenn es nicht so viele böse Menschen geben würde, hätte ich es schon verkauft.
Letzten Sonntag wollte es ein ganz hartnäckiger Käufer abholen.
Zig mails und sms, dass er es ganz sicher haben will.
Seit Sonntag ist Funkstille.....


----------



## chris2305 (17. März 2010)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Arsc#
> 
> Wenn es nicht so viele böse Menschen geben würde, hätte ich es schon verkauft.
> Letzten Sonntag wollte es ein ganz hartnäckiger Käufer abholen.
> ...



Stand der Wagen mit dem Blaulicht vor der Tür???
Nicht das der Angst bekommen hat


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. März 2010)

der steht jetzt bestimmt auf der Fahndungsliste auf Platz 1 
noch vor dem bin im Laden oder wie der Knilch noch heisst 

und der böse Hörminator auf Platz 2


----------



## schappi (17. März 2010)

Apropos Lucky Luke,
stimmt es daß ein neues Verkehrschild eingeführt werden soll:


Daß vor Katholischen Kirchen warnen soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (17. März 2010)

so wiederlich sowas auch ist ....


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (17. März 2010)

Selten bei den letzten 4 Beiträgen so gelacht


----------



## Scott865 (17. März 2010)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Hab mich auch für das Enduro entschieden. Will's am WE mal im Gelände testen.



Auch wieder Carbon??das neue Enduro.


----------



## tom de la zett (18. März 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Moin Matze
> 
> brrrr. 9:15 BB... hatte auch gerade ueberlegt, aber... Mal schauen wie die Geburtstagsparty am Vorabend so laeuft.
> 
> Gruss Uwe



Moin Jungs, will auch mal wieder das Radl entstauben. Mal sehen... 9.15 ist mir aber (bekanntlich) 97,5%ig zu früh


----------



## matzinski (18. März 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Moin Matze
> 
> brrrr. 9:15 BB... hatte auch gerade ueberlegt, aber... Mal schauen wie die Geburtstagsparty am Vorabend so laeuft.
> 
> Gruss Uwe


das wird dann ja 'ne ökumenische Radtour .     



tom de la zett schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, will auch mal wieder das Radl entstauben. Mal sehen... 9.15 ist mir aber (bekanntlich) 97,5%ig zu früh


 Wir können auch auf 9:16 verschieben


----------



## Quen (18. März 2010)

Kurzer Zwischenstand aus'm Deister: rund um den Annaturm liegt noch Schnee, zwischen Laube und Taternpfahl (das liegt ja schon etwas tiefer), ebenfalls noch Schnee der zudem recht bescheiden zu befahren ist - besonders zu dritt mit nur zwei Leuchten. 

Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem!


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. März 2010)

dafür sind die "töw" (tatsächlich öffentliche wege) schneefrei. 

farn, frank und mögebier sind klasse zu fahren  

und ein wenig modder gehört zu einem guten biketag ja dazu


----------



## matzinski (18. März 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dafür sind die "töw" (tatsächlich öffentliche wege) schneefrei.
> 
> farn, frank und mögebier sind klasse zu fahren
> 
> und ein wenig modder gehört zu einem guten biketag ja dazu


supi, dann müssen wir die töw's am So alle fahren . Freu mich schon auf den Dreck. ... und Schutzbleche sind ab So verboten wegen Frühlingsanfang .


----------



## Scott865 (18. März 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... und Schutzbleche sind ab So verboten wegen Frühlingsanfang .



pack die Schutzbleche nicht zu weit weg,soll Sonntag regnen.

@stefan64:

sorry hatte letzten Samsatg kurz vor 8 uhr mal reingeschaut danach nicht wieder,dachte nicht das du fährst(hätt ich besser wissen müssen),deswegen hab ich Sonntag Matratzrenhorchdienst übernommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (18. März 2010)

Ich bin heute nochmal zw. 17/17:30 Uhr ab WK unterwegs.

Wer Bock auf ne CC-Runde hat, soll sich melden! 

Das Wetter...


----------



## bastis (18. März 2010)

Das wetter ist ja mal richtig geil heute! wie siehts im deister aus was kann man fahren? steht der ladys? fahrenweg geht habe ich gehört! hm.. was sagt ihr?


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. März 2010)

schaut mal in die IG . 
es gab ein wenig ärger


----------



## Torben. (18. März 2010)

Kanst du in der ... ig mal Berichten nur kurz ?


----------



## njoerd (18. März 2010)

waren heut auf dem farnweg. der geht hammermäßig ab 
traumhafter waldboden 

wer war eigentlich der votec fahrer den wir (blaues slayer + schwarzes stereo) vorhin getroffen haben?


----------



## el Lingo (18. März 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> waren heut auf dem farnweg. der geht hammermäßig ab
> traumhafter waldboden
> 
> wer war eigentlich der votec fahrer den wir (blaues slayer + schwarzes stereo) vorhin getroffen haben?



Wie sieht der Farnweg aktuell aus? Erstes Stück bis Laube, dann weiter runter. Was ist dazu gekommen bzw. verändert worden? Ich war ewig nicht mehr im Deister...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (18. März 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wie sieht der Farnweg aktuell aus? Erstes Stück bis Laube, dann weiter runter. Was ist dazu gekommen bzw. verändert worden? Ich war ewig nicht mehr im Deister...



das kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen, da ich noch nicht all zu lange mtb fahre (hab zum matschwetter, kurz vorm schnee angefangen) vll hilft da jemand anders weiter 
wie sieht das eigentlich bei euch mit freeride touren aus? wird das hier auf besprochen? habe nämlich nicht so das touren radl 
würde nämlich gern mal wieder mit ein paar leutne mehr fahren, als meinem bruder  der würde dann bestimmt aber auch mitkommen 



habe heute aber auch einen zwischenfall mit dem förster gehabt. ...
als wir auf dem oberen teil vom farnweg waren, kam der förster auf dem forstweg, hat gehupt, fenster runter und meinte wir dürfen da nicht  fahren, also auf dem trail. wir sind dann auch runter vom trail, aber wie verhällt man sich  da am besten. anmaulen wollte ich ihn nun nicht gleich. er meinte auch noch  er wolle uns anzeigen, wenn wir den trail nicht verlassen. ...


----------



## Mirro (18. März 2010)

Der Votecfahrer war ich.

Farnweg is super fahrbar gewesen heute.


Mirko


----------



## exto (18. März 2010)

Liebe Mitleser vom NABU,

die Meinungsfreiheit ist ein hohes Gut. Gerade wir in Deutschland sollten wissen, dass es nicht selbstverständlich ist, sie zu genießen. Wenn es dem Einen oder der Anderen von ihnen nicht gefällt, was andere öffentlich über sie denken, sind sie herzlich eingeladen, ihre Ansichten hier mit uns zu diskutieren. Sich der Diskussion zu stellen anstatt von der eigenen abweichende Meinungen still und heimlich "beseitigen" zu lassen kann ein guter Weg sein, seinen Standpunkt konstruktiv zu vertreten.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Jennfa (18. März 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> wie sieht das eigentlich bei euch mit freeride touren aus? wird das hier auf besprochen? habe nämlich nicht so das touren radl
> würde nämlich gern mal wieder mit ein paar leutne mehr fahren, als meinem bruder  der würde dann bestimmt aber auch mitkommen
> 
> 
> ...



Nett grüßen und weiter fahren . Am Sonntag um 12 am Waldkater trifft man oft viele nette Leute die mit schwerem Gerät unterwegs sind. Einfach mal vorbeischauen. Die Saison geht ja jetzt wieder richtig los .


----------



## exto (18. März 2010)

@njoerd:

Wenn der Weg auf dem du gefahren bist, nicht als ein für Radfahrer verbotener gekennzeichnet war, muss er wohl "tatsächlich öffentlich" gewesen sein. Der Mensch, der zumindest wie ein Förster aussah, hat sich sicher vertan. 

Übrigens sind nicht alle, die in grünen Klamotten und dicken SUV's im Wald rumfahren auch Förster. Da gibt's noch Jäger, Holzsammler, Möchtegernwaldschützer u.s.w. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, muss ein Förster einen Dienstausweis tragen, den  er dir auf Verlangen vorzeigt.

Alle anderen kannst du freundlich ignorieren, auf ne Tasse Kaffee im Annaturm einladen, oder was immer du auch mit irgend einem x-beliebigen Menschen auf der Straße tun würdest.

Seid mal ruhig alle n bisschen selbstbewusster, lest euch die entsprechenden Vorschriften in Niedersächsischen Waldgesetz durch und bleibt locker


----------



## taifun (18. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich bin heute nochmal zw. 17/17:30 Uhr ab WK unterwegs.
> 
> Wer Bock auf ne CC-Runde hat, soll sich melden!
> 
> Das Wetter...



und ich bin nur unterwegs...habt ihr es gut


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. März 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte immer noch gerne ein Verlängerungskabel für den Chinaböller.
> Aber wie es aussieht, gibt es das bei denen nicht mehr.
> 
> Kannst du mir stattdessen diesen Artikel mitbestellen:
> ...





schappi schrieb:


> Ja ich,
> ich brauche metallische Bremsbeläge für die Avid Code 2 Satz. Kannst du die für mich mit bestellen?
> Habe im Augenblik die organischen drauf und bin garnicht begeistert, da nehme ich lieber das Quietschen in Kauf.
> Gruß
> Schappi


Ärlädicht!


----------



## stefan64 (18. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ärlädicht!



Sehr gut.
Danke.


----------



## Quen (19. März 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> und ich bin nur unterwegs...habt ihr es gut


Wann biste zurück?


----------



## Madeba (19. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Liebe Mitleser vom NABU,
> 
> die Meinungsfreiheit ist ein hohes Gut. Gerade wir in Deutschland sollten wissen, dass es nicht selbstverständlich ist, sie zu genießen. Wenn es dem Einen oder der Anderen von ihnen nicht gefällt, was andere öffentlich über sie denken, sind sie herzlich eingeladen, ihre Ansichten hier mit uns zu diskutieren. Sich der Diskussion zu stellen anstatt von der eigenen abweichende Meinungen still und heimlich "beseitigen" zu lassen kann ein guter Weg sein, seinen Standpunkt konstruktiv zu vertreten.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald


Du hast, mit allem was Du schreibst, Recht. Wie fast immer.

Trotzdem: als vor ein paar Wochen die Diskussion über und gegen den NABU und seine Mitglieder über den Monitor flimmerte, war mein erster Gedanke: "wie kann man nur einen sch*** von sich geben ?". Und damit war nicht der Zeitungsartikel oder der NABU gemeint.

Im Artikel stand (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) doch nur, das der NABU gegen die Ausweisung von MTB-Strecken im Deister ist. Wegen Naturschutz und so...  Auch der NABU hat ein Recht auf eine eigene Meinung. Darüber kann und muß man sich streiten, aber bitte nicht mit unsachlichen Kommentaren, die ausschließlich auf persönliche Beleidigung abzielen.

( Dazu gehört mMn auch der an anderer Stelle und in einem anderen Zusammenhang immer wieder gerne formulierte Ausdruck "Waldnazis".  )

Einige Kommentare, die darauf folgten, waren wieder einmal ein gutes Beispiel dafür, das man das, was man gerade geschrieben hat, noch einmal reflektieren sollte, bevor man den "Antworten"-Button drückt. 

Wir Biker verlangen immer wieder von anderen, das sie uns mit Respekt begegnen. Aber dann solche Kommentare von sich geben, und sich anschließend wundern, das der Wind immer nur von vorne kommt. 

Natürlich sind bei Konflikten (die eigentlich keine sind) immer die anderen Schuld. 

von nix kommt eben nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (19. März 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> Du hast, mit allem was Du schreibst, Recht. Wie fast immer.
> 
> Trotzdem: als vor ein paar Wochen die Diskussion über und gegen den NABU und seine Mitglieder über den Monitor flimmerte, war mein erster Gedanke: "wie kann man nur einen sch*** von sich geben ?". Und damit war nicht der Zeitungsartikel oder der NABU gemeint.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank. Ich hatte seit gestern überlegt was ich dazu schreiben könnte und hätte es besser nicht sagen können. Manchmal ist Schweigen doch Gold!

P.S: Du kannst aus deinem Raumschiff ruhig morgens grüßen wenn du an mir vorbeifährst!!


----------



## Madeba (19. März 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> wenn du an mir vorbeifährst!!


... es muß heißen: "vorbeifliegst" . 

Außerdem fliege ich damit immer an der Grenze zur Verschiebung von Raum und Zeit, da kann ich schonmal jemanden übersehen, der am Straßenrand rumlungert...


----------



## chris2305 (19. März 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> ... es muß heißen: "vorbeifliegst" .
> 
> Außerdem fliege ich damit immer an der Grenze zur Verschiebung von Raum und Zeit, da kann ich schonmal jemanden übersehen, der am Straßenrand rumlungert...



Habe nicht gelungert, sondern bin dir mit KFZ begegnet!!

Wie heißt das DinG??  U.S.S. Enterprise??


----------



## Madeba (19. März 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Habe nicht gelungert, sondern bin dir mit KFZ begegnet!!


Du willst uns damit sagen, daß Du die 50m  mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fährst ?


----------



## chris2305 (19. März 2010)

FUC*-You Hotline!! (Bereitschaft)
Da muss ich leider nen Auto mitnehmen, sonst würde ich lieber mein Cube Town bewegen!


----------



## schappi (19. März 2010)

Madeba
Du hast absolut recht.
Ein Forum ist ein öffentlicher Raum, in dem auch Regeln des Respekts gelten müssen. Den Respekt, den man sich von anderen einfordert muss man ihnen auch entgegenbringen. Auch wenn mann nach Monaten ohnen biken noch so testosterongeschwängert ist, sollte immer das hier gelten: 


Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. März 2010)

ihr tut alle so, als wenn wir etwas falsch gemacht hätten und daher die bösen sind . 

es ist *niemand* beleidigt worden !!!
also braucht man sich auch für nix entschuldigen.

wenn der nabu meint, seine meinung öffentlich in der presse zusagen,  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6874452&postcount=1026  ist das sein gutes recht. 
mein gutes recht ist, diese meinung nicht zu teilen, und eine eigene zu haben. 
wenn dann der nabu kommt und von umweltzerstörung durch biker und deren pfade spricht, ist es mein gutes recht zu behaupten, dass diese person schon länger nicht mehr  im wald waren. 
denn wenn sie es getan hätten, wären ihnen die immensen zerstörungen von fauna und flora durch den einschlag der holzverarbeitenden gewerbe auffallen müssen !!!


----------



## Madeba (19. März 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ihr tut alle so, als wenn wir etwas falsch gemacht hätten und daher die bösen sind .
> 
> es ist *niemand* beleidigt worden !!!
> also braucht man sich auch für nix entschuldigen.
> ...


warum wusste ich, das Du Dir den Schuh anziehst ? 

so, wie Du es jetzt geschrieben hast, ist es sachlich, mehr oder weniger unemotional und absolut ok.

Ich habe jetzt keine Lust, den ganzen Müll von vor ein paar Wochen nochmal zu lesen, und irgendwelche Posts rauszupicken. Mir ist die Diskussion seinerzeit als teilweise hirnloses Gesabbel mit absolut ungerechtfertigten persönlichen Herabwürdigungen einzelner Personen oder Gruppen in Erinnerung geblieben, ohne das ich das jetzt einem einzelnen oder mehreren Usern zuordnen kann und möchte.

Und genau dieser Eindruck bleibt auch in den Köpfen der "anderen", in Deinen Augen "Bösen", erhalten. Nur eben nicht auf eine Person bezogen, sondern auf *die* Biker.

So wird ohne Not Beton angerührt, den Schappi & Co. später wieder mühsam auseinanderbröseln müssen. Also cool down


----------



## Quen (19. März 2010)

Meine Meinung:







Ich denke auch, cool down. Einfach *fahren *und alles wird gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (19. März 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> warum wusste ich, das Du Dir den Schuh anziehst ?
> ...



weil ich zur zeit einfach zuviel zeit habe  
und diese dazu leider nicht biketechnisch nutzen kann


----------



## chris2305 (19. März 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> weil ich zur zeit einfach zuviel zeit habe
> und diese dazu leider nicht biketechnisch nutzen kann



wer weiß, wer weiß!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alles wird gut


----------



## exto (19. März 2010)

Ich wär' ja nicht ich, wenn ich sagen würde "du hast Recht". Also ringe ich mir mal ein "du hast nicht ganz Unrecht" ab.

Sachlichkeit und Problemorientierung ist sicher in Auseinandersetzungen immer wichtig. Ich halte es allerdings für absolut legitim, auch mal ein bisschen persönlich zu werden. Wer sich in die Öffentlichkeit stellt, lässt immer auch ein bisschen die Hosen runter.

Als Herbert Wehner und Franz Josef Strauß noch MdB's waren, konnte man die schwarz-weiß-live-Übertragungen aus dem Bundestag noch als Unterhaltungsprogramm ansehen. Heute wird in trauter Eintracht und jahrelangen lähmenden "Sacherörterungen" politisch völlig korrekt um den heißen Brei geredet.

Egal. mir war wichtig, mit freundlichen Worten auszudrücken, was ich von Pappnasen (ooops, tschuldigung!) halte, die nach dem Motto "petzen statt auseinandersetzen" agieren...

"Waldnazi" find ich übrigens auch sche$$e. Ich würde "Lobbyfascho" vorziehen. Das ist irgendwie umfassender


----------



## schappi (19. März 2010)

Ich gaube auch mich erinnern zu können, daß das Wort Waldnazi im Zusammenhang mit Fallenstellern und "Stöckchenlegern" gefallen ist und nicht im Zusammenhang mit Naturschützern, wo es völlig unangebracht wäre.
Ich bin wirklich dafür, daß wir diesen Frühjahr eine kleine Radtour im Wald organisieren zu der wir Umweltschützer und Journalisten einladen und eine kleine Waldbegehung machen um einmal zu sehen wie es wirklich im Wald ausieht und wie so eine "Dachsspur" aussieht.


Hier sieht man ja sehr deutlich welche Unweltzerstörungen die agressiven Reifen der Geländefahrräder im Wald hinterlassen.
Die Spur des Harvesters ist unter der Moutainbikespur ja kaum noch zu erkennen.

gruß
Schappi


----------



## Madeba (19. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Als Herbert Wehner und Franz Josef Strauß noch MdB's waren, ...


Die haben sich auch Nasenspitze an Nasenspitze  gegenüber gestanden, als sie sich gefetzt haben. Ohne einen zwischengeschalteten Provinz-Postillen-Filter... 

ich vermisse den Unterhaltungswert der beiden übrigens auch.... irgendwie...


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. März 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> ich vermisse den Unterhaltungswert der beiden übrigens auch.... irgendwie...




dem kann geholfen werden : 

hier bitte 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhjnCPYdkk0&feature=related"]YouTube- CSU best of Franz Josef Strauss ( er lebe ewig)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvfyjLj0IVY&feature=related"]YouTube- StrauÃ teilt aus - Teil 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEMOS1m6UgI"]YouTube- Wehner versus StrauÃ: "Herr StrauÃ und seine MitstrÃ¤uÃe"[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (19. März 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dem kann geholfen werden :
> 
> hier bitte


oh mann, werd' bloß wieder gesund. Das ist ja nicht zum aushalten mir Dir


----------



## exto (19. März 2010)

Quatsch, bisschen Nachhilfe in sachlicher Kritiktechnik schadet nie, auch wenn's OT ist...

Hoermchen, wenn du grad nix besseres vor hast, find doch mal raus, ob's nen Clip von Reich - Ranicki's überaus sachlicher Kritik an Martin Walser gibt...


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Quatsch, bisschen Nachhilfe in sachlicher Kritiktechnik schadet nie, auch wenn's OT ist...
> 
> Hoermchen, wenn du grad nix besseres vor hast, find doch mal raus, ob's nen Clip von Reich - Ranicki's überaus sachlicher Kritik an Martin Walser gibt...




sorry exötchen, 

selbst nach ca. 30 minütiger recherche bin ich zu keinem zufriedenstellenden ergebnis in form von bewegenden bildern gekommen. 

aneinandergereite buchstaben die dadurch wörter und texte ergeben , kann ich natürlich liefern :

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/kultur/897/506081/text/
http://www.welt.de/die-welt/kultur/article6796860/Als-Martin-Walsers-Albtraeume-wahr-wurden.html


----------



## Scott865 (19. März 2010)

War heut im Deister.Auf der Wennigser Seite siehts schon recht angenehm aus.nur kurz unterm Annaturm gibts noch Schnee.Aufm Kammweg runter zum Taternpfahl liegen noch ein paar Schneeplatten,nix wildes.
Auf der Springer Seite ist alles aufgeweicht,ist zwar fahrbar aber schön ist was anderes.Trails sind wir nicht gefahren dafür hat die Zeit nicht gereicht.

Aber von Wennigsen hoch zur Laube haben sie einen Teil des Weges neu geschottert und die Harvester haben auch ganze Arbeit geleistet,ist echt ein Trauerspiel.
Ein paar kleinere Trails(weiß die Namen nicht,falls es welche gibt) sind am Einstieg total zugelegt mit Stämmen.Sieht teilweise nach Kraterlandschaft aus.

Was mir sehr markant aufgefallen ist das sie nur die kompletten Bäume umgemacht haben und die die den Winter nicht am Stück überlebt haben stehen noch.Naja wer weiß wofür es gut ist.


----------



## schappi (19. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Quatsch, bisschen Nachhilfe in sachlicher Kritiktechnik schadet nie, auch wenn's OT ist...
> 
> Hoermchen, wenn du grad nix besseres vor hast, find doch mal raus, ob's nen Clip von Reich - Ranicki's überaus sachlicher Kritik an Martin Walser gibt...



Das ist doch alles milde verglichen mit dem hier: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n2kcLAYQBs&NR=1"]YouTube- Klaus Kinski dreht vÃ¶llig durch[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ4feWhLGuE&feature=related"]YouTube- Klaus Kinski und das scheiÃ Gesindel[/ame]
Kennt ihr Die ?[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ihUOxkdNPc&feature=related"]YouTube- Fernseh-Skandal im NDR[/ame]
Hier noch mal Ranicki:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZsya5bzhhs"]YouTube- Marcel Reich-Ranicki im RTL-Interview Ã¼ber den Deutschen Fernsehpreis[/ame]


----------



## 1Tintin (19. März 2010)

Wollte morgen früh / Vormittag in den Deister. 

E N D L I C H !!!!

Ist Ü30 und Rakete schon Schneefrei??

Fährt noch wer??

Tintin


----------



## fjolnir (19. März 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Wollte morgen früh / Vormittag in den Deister.
> 
> E N D L I C H !!!!
> 
> ...


rakete ist frei und über den Ü30 trail hat schon irgendwer etwas gesagt (baumstämme blockieren trail,etc)


----------



## taifun (19. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Wann biste zurück?



Am 31.03....so lange on tour


Habt euch doch alle lieb,nicht gegenseitig anfeinden,das hilft nur den anderen


----------



## Quen (19. März 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Am 31.03....so lange on tour
> 
> 
> Habt euch doch alle lieb,nicht gegenseitig anfeinden,das hilft nur den anderen


Oha, das ist diesmal aber echt lange. 

Dann haste aber erstmal ein paar Tage wieder Zeit, oder? Habe nach Ostern ne Woche Urlaub, da können wir erstmal wieder fleißig fahren.


----------



## taifun (19. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Oha, das ist diesmal aber echt lange.
> 
> Dann haste aber erstmal ein paar Tage wieder Zeit, oder? Habe nach Ostern ne Woche Urlaub, da können wir erstmal wieder fleißig fahren.



Du sagst es...

Das halte mal für einen guten Plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (20. März 2010)

hej jungs was geht den morgen so wetter geht ja so


----------



## schappi (20. März 2010)

http://sites.google.com/site/vor1978/
Schau euch das mal an, eigentlich dürften wir alle nicht mehr leben!.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. März 2010)

ich würde gern morgen auch mal wieder Fahrrad fahren. Wann und wo fährt die Frühschicht?


----------



## stefan64 (20. März 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich würde gern morgen auch mal wieder Fahrrad fahren. Wann und wo fährt die Frühschicht?



Hi Homer,
die Frühschicht trifft sich morgen um 9:16 Uhr am Benther Berg (oben am Fundament).
Da es auf der Annaturmseite ein paar neue Sachen gibt, werden wir wohl da fahren.
Wir könnten dich um 10:15 Uhr am Waldkater aufsammeln.


----------



## matzinski (20. März 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Homer,
> die Frühschicht trifft sich morgen um 9:16 Uhr am Benther Berg (oben am Fundament).
> Da es auf der Annaturmseite ein paar neue Sachen gibt, werden wir wohl da fahren.
> Wir könnten dich um 10:15 Uhr am Waldkater aufsammeln.


skyjet, Stefan hat entschieden.  also Treff am WK 10:15


----------



## exto (20. März 2010)

HÄHÄ! da können das Hoermchen und ich aber früher, diesmal!

09:00 ab B.O. dann Weser/Kanal bis Haste, dann über Deister und Süntel nach Hameln.

Ich denke, wir werden so gegen 12:00 im Westdeister aufschlagen. Zwischen 13 und 14:00 büschen mampen im Annaturm. Mal seh'n, vielleicht fährt man sich ja über'n Weg...

Ach so, falls ihr uns nicht erkennt, weil wir schon zu dreckich sind, wenn wir im Deister ankommen: Wir sind die Typen mit den MÄNNERFAHRRÄDERN


----------



## matzinski (20. März 2010)

Du Witzbold, Start ist natürlich um 8:30 bei mir zu Hause. Wer ist hier also früher, hää? 

... aber super, kannste dein Punktekonto ein wenig frisieren. Da fehlen ja noch ein paar. Ihr könnt' Schappi und Homer eigentlich gleich mitnehmen


----------



## 1Tintin (20. März 2010)

Hey,
das tat mal wieder so richtig gut im Deister zu kreisen und Trailen.
War zwar alleine Unterwegs, aber hat trotzdem spass gemacht! ;-)

Tintin


----------



## Mirro (20. März 2010)

Moin moin,
war heute im Deister unterwegs. Auf der Forstautobahn neben dem oberen Teil des Farnweges lag ein Motorola Handy.
Also wenn jemand seines vermisst kann er/sie sich bei mir melden.


Mirko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (20. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> HÄHÄ! da können das Hoermchen und ich aber früher, diesmal!
> 
> 09:00 ab B.O. dann Weser/Kanal bis Haste, dann über Deister und Süntel nach Hameln.
> 
> ...



Na dann mal viel Spaß morgen 
Ausserhalb des Waldes war das heute ja Modder vom Feinsten 

Ich glaube ihr seid schneller wenn ihr durch den Kanal schwimmt!
Wenn ihr Lust auf'n Kaffee (und/oder einen Gartenschlauch ) habt, ruft kurz vorher an, dann mach ich die Verpflegungsstation am Kanal


----------



## tom de la zett (20. März 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Homer,
> die Frühschicht trifft sich morgen um 9:16 Uhr am Benther Berg (oben am Fundament).
> Da es auf der Annaturmseite ein paar neue Sachen gibt, werden wir wohl da fahren.
> Wir könnten dich um 10:15 Uhr am Waldkater aufsammeln.



oha ! 9.16 Uhr Das senkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich nicht mitkomme auf ca. 97,2%, vor allem bei der Wettervorhersage... Wieso habt ihr alle nur solche Schlafprobleme?


----------



## Skyjet (20. März 2010)

@ Matzinski: Roger That....Morgen 10:00 Uhr Waldkater.

Waren heute auch schon unterwegs. Teerweg geht ganz gut; nur etrwas muddy.
Rakete fast schon perfekt....bis auf die glitschigen Stellen. Aber wäre ja auch langweilig, so ganz ohne Matsch


----------



## Skyjet (20. März 2010)

ähhh.....10:15 meinte ich


----------



## Madeba (20. März 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ausserhalb des Waldes war das heute ja Modder vom Feinsten


nicht nur ausserhalb 



exto schrieb:


> 09:00 ab B.O. dann Weser/Kanal bis Haste, dann über Deister und Süntel nach Hameln.


wenn Ihr E1 fahren wollt, würde ich den Schlenker am Süntelturm vorbei weglassen. Da oben liegt auf einem ganzen Stück noch eine amtliche, blitzeblanke Eisschicht. Also unten an der Kreuzung nicht rechts zum Turm rauf, sondern weiter geradeaus (an der Mörderpfütze am rechten Wegrand vorbei), an der nächsten Kreuzung immer noch geradeaus. Ab der zweiten Kreuzung seid Ihr dann wieder auf dem E1.



exto schrieb:


> ...das Hoermchen... ...mit den MÄNNERFAHRRÄDERN.


 schon wieder gesund oder was ?


----------



## matzinski (21. März 2010)

http://www.wetteronline.de/radar.htm

das Schweinewetter ist gleich durchgezogen. Dann kommt die Sonne raus.  Also auf geht's Männers. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (21. März 2010)

Hab was anderes gelesen.Werd einfach mal alles anziehen was da ist und Schutzbleche dran basteln.Falls es nicht mehr von oben nass ist,wird es auf jedenfall von unter noch nass sein.
mhh,klingt irgendwie philosopisch!?!

also bis gleich


----------



## Phil81 (21. März 2010)

Die Sendung mit der Maus erklärt gerade die Forstwirtschaft.


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (21. März 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> http://www.wetteronline.de/radar.htm
> 
> das Schweinewetter ist gleich durchgezogen. Dann kommt die Sonne raus.  Also auf geht's Männers. .


 

... gleich durchgezogen  ... sind ja auch nur ein p a a r MILLIMETER auf DEM Radar ...    /

Apropos "erklärt" : Ich glaube  Ernie & Bert erklärten mal, vor geraumer Zeit, die Begriffe "gleich" und "jetzt" ... oder war es doch "nach" und "fern"  oder gar "hier" und "da" ...  ...


----------



## MasterAss (21. März 2010)

Moin zusammen,

vielleicht habt ihr es schon gesehen, mir ist leider aufgrund eigener Faulheit ein Missgeschick bei meinem Nerve ES Rahmen passiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451297

Schappi hat mir den Tipp gegeben, dass auÃer Exto noch Sami sein Nerve geschrottet hat (wohl nicht absichtlich  ) und dort evtl. noch ein Hinterbau bzw. eine Sitzstrebe vorhanden sein kÃ¶nnte!

Wer also diese fÃ¼r nen fairen Preis loswerden will: Einfach bei mir melden. Canyon will fÃ¼r die Strebe 99â¬ haben!

Mal was anderes: Ich hatte eigentlich vor den Rahmen neuzupulvern, allerdings plagen mich Haltbarkeitsbedenken! ExtoÂ´s Geschichte kenne ich, wie kam es bei Sami dazu?

LG


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. März 2010)

Hi,

es gibt Personen in diesem Forum, die meinen, mein Rahmen sei durch einen groben Fahrfehler zerstört worden. Das ist natürlich Quatsch.  

Nein, im Ernst, ich bin quasi stumpf in einen steilen Gegenhang (Step Up) gefahren, weil ich nach einer vergeigten Landung noch zu weit über dem Lenker hing und das Gewicht noch nicht nach hinten verlagert hatte, als der Gegenhang kam. Tja, blöd gelaufen, was solls.

Den Rahmen habe ich noch hier, den Hinterbau oder die Sitzstrebe oder was auch immer kannst du gerne haben. Oder auch den ganzen Rahmen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. März 2010)

An die Frühschicht: Wie sind die Bodenverhältnissse? Schlammschlacht oder akzeptabel?


----------



## matzinski (21. März 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> An die Frühschicht: Wie sind die Bodenverhältnissse? Schlammschlacht oder akzeptabel?


Voll akzeptable Schlammschlacht


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. März 2010)

ok


----------



## matzinski (21. März 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> ok


Im Ernst, war super heute. Wir hatten zum Teil zwar auch leicht erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit aber es war gut mal wieder richtige braune Deistererde unter den Stollen zu haben nach all dem Schnee, lecker


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. März 2010)

boah , ich bin kaputt. 

exto und ich sind heute ab bad oeynhausen an der weser bis porta. 
von dort am kanal bis haste. dann über bad nenndorf in den deister. 
nach pause am annaturm sind wir über springe an der  b 217 nach hameln ausgerollt. 

6,5 h fahrtzeit
115 km 
850 hm. 

aber ssp macht spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (21. März 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> boah , ich bin kaputt.
> 
> exto und ich sind heute ab bad oeynhausen an der weser bis porta.
> von dort am kanal bis haste. dann über bad nenndorf in den deister.
> ...



ihr seit doch  war doch bestes deisterwetter heute


----------



## exto (21. März 2010)

Hoermchen, ich bin stolz auf dich. Die erste richtige Eingang - Ausfahrt und dann gleich ne richtige, fette Runde. 

Du warst echt tapfer 

Wie lebt sich's denn mit trockenen Füßen? Fühlt sich ungewohnt an, oder?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. März 2010)

Wer von den Freiberuflern, Schülern, Studenten, Ex-Studenten, und allgemein Flexiblen hat Lust, Dienstag oder Mittwoch ne Runde zu drehen? Ich wollte mal das Stereo ausprobieren.


----------



## njoerd (21. März 2010)

wann und wo?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. März 2010)

Vorschlag: Dienstag, 11:10 Uhr, Besucherbergwerk Barsinghausen.
Ich meld mich aber nochmal.


----------



## Paskull (21. März 2010)

Dienstag Vormittag klingt gut


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. März 2010)

Sehr gut, wir können uns dann ja schon in der S-Bahn treffen. 10:33 Gleis 1 Hbf.


----------



## njoerd (21. März 2010)

was soll das für eine tour werden? mit viel höhenmetern? oder mehr so freeride?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. März 2010)

"All Mountain", wenn du so willst. Mit dem leichten Rad, mal wieder mit normalem Helm und ohne Protektoren. Bin schon ganz aufgeregt, ob ich das noch kann. 
Km und Hm so viele wie es Spaß macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (22. März 2010)

Unserem Geburtstagskind Roudy alles gute zu seinem heutigen Ehrentag alles Gute und immer eine Handbreit Trail unter den Rädern.


----------



## schappi (22. März 2010)

Hallo Roudy alter Sack!
Alles Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Wünscht Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (22. März 2010)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## matzinski (22. März 2010)

Hallo Roudy , herzliche Glückwünsche und einen Gabentisch randvoll mit schickem neuen Spielzeug wünsch' ich dir (wozu hat man sonst Geburtstag  )


----------



## stefan64 (22. März 2010)

Von mir auch einen Herzlichsten an unser Geburtstagskind.


----------



## momme (22. März 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ob das hier schon mal Thema war; habe gerade bei der HAZ-Online gesehen, dass eine neue Broschüre namens "Deister-Spass" erschienen ist: http://www.deister-spass.de/ 

Wunder über Wunder: Mountainbiken kommt da nicht drin vor. Wie auch? Hat ja weder was mit Deister, noch mit Spass zu tun!

-Spekulationsmodus-: Die Autorennamen kamen mir auch ein wenig bekannt vor; standen die nicht auch schon unter einigen von den bestens recherchierten Artikeln der rund-um-den-Deister-Zeitungen?

Abhilfe schafft die Sonne, der Wald und positives Denken!

Momme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (22. März 2010)

Glückwunsch Roudy!!! Genieß den Tag, die Sonne scheint heut nur für dich !

Viele Grüße
Jenna


----------



## exto (22. März 2010)

Heh Roudy, ich schließ mich den Glückwünschen mal zwanglos an. Genieß den Tag (Vielleicht mal ne besonders knifflige Statistik erstellen) und den wiedergekommenen Frühling...


----------



## 1Tintin (22. März 2010)

Hallo Roudy,
auch von mir die allerbesten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag.

Tintin


----------



## Quen (22. März 2010)

momme schrieb:


> Wie auch? Hat ja weder was mit Deister, noch mit Spass zu tun!




Wer möchte mich denn morgen - bevor es ab MI richtig warm wird - bei einer geschmeidigen CC-Runde durch den Deister begleiten?

Treffpunkt 17:15 Uhr am WK!

---

Roudy, alles Gute zum Geburstag!


----------



## blumully (22. März 2010)

Hallo Roudy. Von mir auch herzliche Glückwünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag !!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. März 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute "Teamchef" zum Geburtstag !
Ich hoffe du hast dir ein paar fette Schläuche für 24h-Duisburg schenken lassen ​


----------



## taifun (22. März 2010)

Auch von Alles Gute Roudy


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. März 2010)

Alles Gute, Roudy!

Morgen um 11:10 Uhr am BBW, falls noch jemand dazu kommen möchte.


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. März 2010)

Roudy, Meister der Rolle, alles Gute zum Geburtstag

Gruß Tom


----------



## Hitzi (22. März 2010)

Glückwünsche auch von mir.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (22. März 2010)

Noch schnell vor Toreschluss, auch von mir Beste Wünsche zum Ehrentag!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. März 2010)

* Danke *​


----------



## taxifolia (23. März 2010)

Leider nur nachträglich: Alles Gute zum 34. Geburtstag roudy-oder bist Du etwa älter ??

taxi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. März 2010)

Ich schließe mich mit meinen Glückwünschen den nachträglichen Zuspätkommern an.


----------



## taxifolia (23. März 2010)

....Trittbrettfahrer.......

taxi


----------



## Quen (23. März 2010)

So, nachdem ich es mir heute erst im Gehrdener Berg ordentlich gegeben habe, bin ich doch noch kurz in den Deister rüber. 

Das Barbie ist definitiv Geschichte.  Lediglich das letzte Drittel ist noch in Ordnung.

Ach ja, geiles Wetter!


----------



## jemiza (23. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich es mir heute erst im Gehrdener Berg ordentlich gegeben habe, bin ich doch noch kurz in den Deister rüber.
> 
> Das Barbie ist definitiv Geschichte.  Lediglich das letzte Drittel ist noch in Ordnung.
> 
> Ach ja, geiles Wetter!



liegt noch irgendwo schnee? wie sind die bodenverhältnisse? wir beginnen morgen die saison und ich freu mich total drauf


----------



## Dease (23. März 2010)

jemiza schrieb:


> liegt noch irgendwo schnee? wie sind die bodenverhältnisse? wir beginnen morgen die saison und ich freu mich total drauf


War heute alles schneefrei. Die Trails sind auch überwiegend trocken. Nur ein paar matschige Stellen.


----------



## Quen (23. März 2010)

jemiza schrieb:


> liegt noch irgendwo schnee? wie sind die bodenverhältnisse? wir beginnen morgen die saison und ich freu mich total drauf


Ich habe heute keine Schneeecke mehr gefunden, denke das wars nun auch gänzlich für den Deister. 

Viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (23. März 2010)

Wenn Du Schnee suchst, dann findest Du am Passparkplatz noch ein paar zusammen geschobene braune Schneehaufen!


----------



## jemiza (23. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich habe heute keine Schneeecke mehr gefunden, denke das wars nun auch gänzlich für den Deister.
> 
> Viel Spaß morgen!



den werden wir hoffentlich haben. vielen dank!


----------



## 1Tintin (23. März 2010)

Hallo,
werde am Donnerstag ne Feierabendrunde machen, Start ca. 16:15 am Sportplatz in Basche (ende Rakete).
Kommt jemand mit??


_Jemiza: Das nenn ich Zufall: bin auch aus Neustadt und hab auch ein Pitch._


----------



## taifun (23. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich es mir heute erst im Gehrdener Berg ordentlich gegeben habe, bin ich doch noch kurz in den Deister rüber.
> 
> Das Barbie ist definitiv Geschichte.  Lediglich das letzte Drittel ist noch in Ordnung.
> 
> Ach ja, geiles Wetter!



uahha... und alles ohne deinen Trainingspartner

will auch wieder fahrn...ab April Woche frei


----------



## Quen (23. März 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> uahha... und alles ohne deinen Trainingspartner
> 
> will auch wieder fahrn...ab April Woche frei


Kommst du unterwegs auch mal zum fahren oder ist das utopisch?


----------



## taifun (23. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Kommst du unterwegs auch mal zum fahren oder ist das utopisch?


Fahren ist nur mit dem Trailer realistisch....biken eher weniger,keine Zeit.Zeig dir mal,wenn zuhause bin Termin und Zeitplan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (23. März 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Fahren ist nur mit dem Trailer realistisch....biken eher weniger,keine Zeit.Zeig dir mal,wenn zuhause bin Termin und Zeitplan




Naja, schlecht für dich, gut für mich!


----------



## taifun (23. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Naja, schlecht für dich, gut für mich!



Du weißt,ich beiße gerne hart...


----------



## Berrrnd (23. März 2010)

wie nett ihr doch zueinander seid. 

das mit dem urlaub hört sich gut an.
habe die woche nach ostern frei.

@ Quen
jetzt am wochenende würde bei mir nur sonntag passen.
muss samstag morgen meinem vater beim bäume fällen helfen.


bin heute an weser und werre mal nach bad oeynhausen zu meinen eltern.
auf dem rückweg dann auch nen kleinen abstecher durch den wald.
und ja, sofort war das dauergrinsen wieder da.


----------



## jemiza (23. März 2010)

kann mir einer mal schnell die adresse vom parkplatz am bbw geben? ich bin da noch nie mit dem auto hingefahren.
ich danke euch.


----------



## Quen (24. März 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wie nett ihr doch zueinander seid.
> 
> das mit dem urlaub hört sich gut an.
> habe die woche nach ostern frei.
> ...


Sonntag würde mir auch passen! Wetter soll zwar nicht so gut werden, aber zum fahren sollte es reichen. 

Gruß


----------



## Scott-y (24. März 2010)

jemiza schrieb:


> kann mir einer mal schnell die adresse vom parkplatz am bbw geben? ich bin da noch nie mit dem auto hingefahren.
> ich danke euch.


 Das ist die ,,Hinterkamp Straße,,  . Zu finden auch ohne Karte, nur nach den Schilder Besucherberkwerk( BBW) oder POLIZEI oder Feuerwehr  von da aus dann zur Freilicht Bühne fahren genau da wo die Fußballplätze sind bist du richtig


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. März 2010)

Der Frühling ist jetzt auch im Deister ganz angekommen. Bis auf ein paar Matschlöcher ist alles trocken und alle Trails (die, die nicht zerstört wurden) sind gut befahrbar.

Als erste richtige Frühjahrstour haben wir es heute auf 1230hm und 82km gebracht! Mit so einem leichten Rad ist das alles kein Problem!

@Barbie SHG: Sorry, dass ich vorhin so schnell weg war. Hatte nicht richtig mitbekommen, dass du dich schon verabschieden wolltest.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. März 2010)

82 km?  habt ihr alle 33 Trails befahren? ich kann leider erst am Samstag nachmittag oder Sonntag, also dann, wenn das schöne Wetter wieder vorbei ist


----------



## Torben. (24. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Das Barbie ist definitiv Geschichte.  Lediglich das letzte Drittel ist noch in Ordnung.
> 
> Ach ja, geiles Wetter!



das ganz obere stück mit den drei sprüngen ist das auch zerstört?


----------



## Quen (24. März 2010)

Torben. schrieb:


> das ganz obere stück mit den drei sprüngen ist das auch zerstört?


Das Stück bin ich nicht gefahren, da ich starr unterwegs war. Vom Wegesrand sah das aber soweit noch gut aus. Aber das mittlere, also der Hauptteil, ist vollkommen hinüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (24. März 2010)

Bitte eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Zustände:
Grabweg?
Barbie?
Mögebier?
Farnweg?
Ladies Only?
Wie steht es mit den Trails Richtung Nordmann Turm, was gibt es da zur Auswahl?

Bin am Wochenende mit ein paar Freunden da und muss als Guide fungieren...


----------



## Jennfa (24. März 2010)

Barbie ist schon länger platt, aber das Stück ganz oben ist fahrbar, allerdings liegt in der Nähe des ersten großen Sprungs ein Baum quer und die Landung ist zerstört...


----------



## njoerd (24. März 2010)

der vom nordmannsturm kommend, zum nienst. platz war vor ca 3 wochen noch mit umgewehten tannen dicht.


----------



## wasser 8 (24. März 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Bitte eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Zustände:
> Grabweg?
> Barbie?
> Mögebier?
> ...


 farneg ist gut
und klein lang hagen


----------



## 1Tintin (25. März 2010)

Hallo,
wie bereits gesagt:

Trainingsrunde

Heute! Roundabout 16:15 in Basche oben am Parkplatz vom Sportplatz!

Tintin


----------



## herkulars (25. März 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> der vom nordmannsturm kommend, zum nienst. platz war vor ca 3 wochen noch mit umgewehten tannen dicht.



Sonntag lag nur noch ein Baum quer, sah aber recht frisch aus. Ansonsten freie Bahn.


----------



## matzinski (25. März 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie bereits gesagt:
> 
> Trainingsrunde
> ...


Musst du nicht arbeiten (Neid)? Ich wär ja gern dabei, aber leider, leider... Die Pflicht ruft.  und das bei DEM Wetter.


----------



## Quen (25. März 2010)

Ich dreh' gleich noch ne Feierabendrunde im BB. 

Für mehr fehlt mir heute - trotz des Wetters - die Motivation...


----------



## Jennfa (25. März 2010)

Wer fährt denn wann/wie/was/wo dieses Wochenende? So langsam müssten doch mal ALLE aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen zum biken ! Vielleicht finden sich dieses Jahr ja auch mal ein paar neue weibliche Mitfahrer!? Ich gebe die Hoffnung ja nicht auf, auch wenn es so natürlich schön iss mit euch Jungs .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (25. März 2010)

Mein Weibchen möchte demnächst mal eine Schnupper-Tour mitfahren. Natürlich nur bei Sonne und warmen Temperaturen. 

Wie siehst Sonntag mit der Frühschicht aus?
Grüßle aus dem Schwabenländle....


----------



## matzinski (25. März 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Mein Weibchen möchte demnächst mal eine Schnupper-Tour mitfahren. Natürlich nur bei Sonne und warmen Temperaturen.
> 
> Wie siehst Sonntag mit der Frühschicht aus?
> Grüßle aus dem Schwabenländle....


yep, dabei


----------



## Torben. (25. März 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Barbie ist schon länger platt, aber das Stück ganz oben ist fahrbar, allerdings liegt in der Nähe des ersten großen Sprungs ein Baum quer und die Landung ist zerstört...



die landung brauch ich nicht den spring ich eh immer zu weit


----------



## Quen (25. März 2010)

Wer kam mir denn vorhin gegen 17:30 Uhr am BB im Deisterfreunde-Trikot entgegen?


----------



## tom de la zett (25. März 2010)

könnte Stefan gewesen sein...


----------



## exto (25. März 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn wann/wie/was/wo dieses Wochenende? So langsam müssten doch mal ALLE aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen zum biken ! Vielleicht finden sich dieses Jahr ja auch mal ein paar neue weibliche Mitfahrer!? Ich gebe die Hoffnung ja nicht auf, auch wenn es so natürlich schön iss mit euch Jungs .



Ich würd' Sonntag gern rüber kommen (auch wenn ich kein Mädel bin). Nehmt ihr mich trotzdem mit? 

Vielleicht ein mal lang drüber, über den großen Hügel von West nach Ost. Bin dieses Jahr noch gar nicht Rakete gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (25. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Wer kam mir denn vorhin gegen 17:30 Uhr am BB im Deisterfreunde-Trikot entgegen?





tom de la zett schrieb:


> könnte Stefan gewesen sein...



So isses.


----------



## matzinski (25. März 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> So isses.


Punkte, Punkte, Punkte ...  sauber, Stefan


----------



## taifun (25. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Für mehr fehlt mir heute - trotz des Wetters - die Motivation...



ändert sich wieder,wenn nächste Woche wieder da bin


----------



## 1Tintin (25. März 2010)

Hey,
die Trails Ü30; der Richtung N.Pass vom Nordmannsturm kommend (hater auch nen Namen) und Rakete sind super Fahrbar, der Boden ist echt Klasse.
Danke denen, die die Bäume aus dem Weg geräumt haben, die waren am Samstag noch da.

Tintin


----------



## jemiza (25. März 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hey,
> die Trails Ü30; der Richtung N.Pass vom Nordmannsturm kommend (hater auch nen Namen) und Rakete sind super Fahrbar, der Boden ist echt Klasse.
> Danke denen, die die Bäume aus dem Weg geräumt haben, die waren am Samstag noch da.
> 
> Tintin



wir hatten da gestern auch reichlich spaß. ich kannte rakete bisher noch nicht, nur den namen...
geiler trail!


----------



## Scott865 (26. März 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> yep, dabei



Sonntag wie immer?9.15uhr und Fundament?


----------



## Skyjet (26. März 2010)

Moin....wollte gleich ne runde fahren. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Scott865 (26. März 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Moin....wollte gleich ne runde fahren. Wer ist dabei?


Morgen,wann und wo ist bei dir gleich??


----------



## Skyjet (26. März 2010)

Moin.... 1110 Uhr bbw? Früher schaffe ich Net???


----------



## Scott865 (26. März 2010)

was war nochmal bbw?Uhrzeit passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (26. März 2010)

bbw=besucherberkwerk barsinghausen hinterkampstr.


----------



## Scott865 (26. März 2010)

Ha,ich wusste es war irgendwas mit Barsinghausen.Danke.

Also 11.10 uhr,bis dann


----------



## Jennfa (26. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ich würd' Sonntag gern rüber kommen (auch wenn ich kein Mädel bin). Nehmt ihr mich trotzdem mit?
> 
> Vielleicht ein mal lang drüber, über den großen Hügel von West nach Ost. Bin dieses Jahr noch gar nicht Rakete gefahren...



Ausnahmsweise , aber nur wenn du dir nen Zopf machst ! Sowas wie Rakete, Farn, Mögebier...macht mir momentan am meisten spaß. Wenn ich den Rückweg von Ost nach West nicht mehr schaffen sollte lass ich mich einfach von meinem Chauffeur abholen. Der ist eh schon ne Zeit lang außer Gefecht und wird es mit seiner Schulter wohl auch noch länger bleiben . 
Sonntag klingt gut, Uhrzeit egal!

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. März 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ausnahmsweise ... Der ist eh schon ne Zeit lang außer Gefecht und wird es mit seiner Schulter wohl auch noch länger bleiben .
> Grüßele Jenna


 
uups  von radfahren?
Auf jeden Fall auch gute Besserung von mir

---

Nochwas...wenn der Regen heute nachmittag ausbleibt will ich ab 15 Uhr radeln.
Je nachdem, wer mitkommt mit Hardtail (3/50/1000) oder Fully (epic-ride).


----------



## matzinski (26. März 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Sonntag wie immer?9.15uhr und Fundament?


spricht nix dagegen. So sei es.


Jennfa schrieb:


> Ausnahmsweise , aber nur wenn du dir nen Zopf machst ! Sowas wie Rakete, Farn, Mögebier...macht mir momentan am meisten spaß. Wenn ich den Rückweg von Ost nach West nicht mehr schaffen sollte lass ich mich einfach von meinem Chauffeur abholen. Der ist eh schon ne Zeit lang außer Gefecht und wird es mit seiner Schulter wohl auch noch länger bleiben .
> Sonntag klingt gut, Uhrzeit egal!
> 
> Grüßele Jenna


Wollt' ihr vieleicht mit der Frühschicht fusionieren  oder ist euch das zu zeitig? Ich würd' nämlich auch gern mal wieder Rakete fahren. Danach Richtung Ost bewegen würd auch gut passen. 

achja, und gute Besserung für den Chauffeur, wird schon wieder, muss ja.


----------



## stefan64 (26. März 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> spricht nix dagegen. So sei es.
> Wollt' ihr vieleicht mit der Frühschicht fusionieren  oder ist euch das zu zeitig? Ich würd' nämlich auch gern mal wieder Rakete fahren. Danach Richtung Ost bewegen würd auch gut passen.
> 
> achja, und gute Besserung für den Chauffeur, wird schon wieder, muss ja.



Zum Fusionieren  am Sonntag wäre doch 11:00 BBW optimal.


----------



## matzinski (26. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Nochwas...wenn der Regen heute nachmittag ausbleibt will ich ab 15 Uhr radeln.
> Je nachdem, wer mitkommt mit Hardtail (3/50/1000) oder Fully (epic-ride).


Roudy, poste doch mal, wie du ohne Boot klargekommen bist. 



stefan64 schrieb:


> Zum Fusionieren  am Sonntag wäre doch 11:00 BBW optimal.


----------



## Jennfa (26. März 2010)

Klingt gut, wie gesagt die Uhrzeit wäre mir egal . Freu mich schon mal wieder in geselliger Runde zu fahren. 



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> uups  von radfahren?



Ist noch ne Verletzung vom letzten Spätsommer...einige Stürze auf die Schulter, die jetzt in Form von Dauerschmerzen ziemlichen Ärger macht. Es steht leider noch nicht fest was es ist, wir warten noch auf die Ergebnisse. 

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. März 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ist noch ne Verletzung ..., die jetzt in Form von Dauerschmerzen ziemlichen Ärger macht. Es steht leider noch nicht fest was es ist, wir warten noch auf die Ergebnisse.
> 
> Grüßele Jenna




das kenne ich. mein arztmarathon geht am 31/03 los 

waren heute (evel/alex/fabi) auf dem farn/frank und klein langenhagen unterwegs. 
waren muss man ja jetzt leider sagen, super bedingungen. schön abgetrocknete trails mit klasse bodenhaftung. ging mit megaspeed zu fahren.
haben dann auch scott 856 o.s.ä. und seine truppe getroffen. 

roudy haben wir an der laube getroffen. kurz danach ging aber der regen los. mal schauen, ob er´s trocken nach hause geschafft hat. 

sehen uns im wald 

hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (26. März 2010)

11:00h BBW würde mir auch gut passen. Bzw. 11:05h, wenn ich mit der Bahn komme...

Jenna, wenn du's schaffst, mir'n Zopf zu machen, geb' ich einen aus


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. März 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...
> roudy haben wir an der laube getroffen. kurz danach ging aber der regen los. mal schauen, ob er´s trocken nach hause geschafft hat.
> 
> sehen uns im wald
> ...



Ob Ihrs glaub oder nicht, ich habe es fast trocken nach Hause geschafft.
Allerdings bin ich auch nur 1h gefahren. Aber mit 19 km und 455Hm 

Ab Laube bin ich mit Evel,Alex+Fabi Richtung Anna gefahren. Zwischen Laube und Anna fiel die Temperatur um 3°C ! und der Wind wurde heftig. Ich bin dann Kette rechts den Kamm runter gefahren und nur leicht feucht zuhause angekommen. Danach ging es richtig los.

Gruß Roudy


----------



## Scott-y (27. März 2010)

Ich Habe es am Kanal gestern wieder mal zu einer ehrenwürdigen Bruchlandung geschafft. Ich wollte um eine Pfütze drumrum , schön an der Seite lang. Dabei hielt ich, daß was ich gesehen habe, für einen Pfad , war aber ein 7cm breiter Rasenkantstein. An dem wollte mein Vorderrad nicht hoch, ergo ....Rolle links....stimmt nicht war ja nur ne halbe Rolle. Der einzige Trost, ich bin um die Pfütze noch rum. So konnte ich noch ne Weile liegen bleiben und mich im meinem Scherz und Dreck suhlen. Ergebnis: Knie und Ellenbogen aufgeschürft und eine schöne Rippenprellung 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Scott-y (27. März 2010)

P.S. das waren meine letzten WP Punkte


----------



## Scott865 (27. März 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Zum Fusionieren  am Sonntag wäre doch 11:00 BBW optimal.


Skyjet und ich waren gestern unterwegs.War super Wetter,endlich mal wieder ohne Jacke fahren.
Haben dabei den "121212" kennengelernt,der sich am Sonntag vielleicht mit einhaken wollte.

Sind Teerweg gefahren und wollten dann Rakete als Abschluß nehmen,haben uns dann doch für Frankweg entschieden und sind dabei auf den Bautrupp gestoßen,also die halfpipe ist jetzt leicht verändert und lässt ungewohnt aber super fahren.

@Scott-y

mir ist gestern fast das selbe passiert,wollte mein Vorderrad umsetzen auf der Waldautobahn und hab ne Fahrrinne übersehen jetzt sieht mein Ellenbogen so aus wie dein Knie.
War nich der Tag für Scottbikes wie es scheint.


----------



## Scott865 (27. März 2010)

Nicht vergessen heut Nacht wird die Uhr 1 Stunde vor gestellt.Also wird die Frühschicht vom Gefühl her noch früher gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (27. März 2010)

Moin,

wir sind zu zweit morgen gegen mittag am Annaturm und würden uns gerne bei euch einklinken. Würde mich freuen, wenn das irgendwie klappen könnte, Uhrzeit flexibel.


----------



## matzinski (27. März 2010)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir sind zu zweit morgen gegen mittag am Annaturm und würden uns gerne bei euch einklinken. Würde mich freuen, wenn das irgendwie klappen könnte, Uhrzeit flexibel.


Da werden wir gegen mittag wohl nicht sein. Wenn wir dort überhaupt vorbeikommen, dann eher später. Wenn ihr mit uns biken wollt, wäre es besser ihr findet euch um kurz nach 11:00 am BBW ein.



Scott-y schrieb:


> P.S. das waren meine letzten WP Punkte


Mann, Mann, Mann, du machst Sachen (kopfschüttel). Ich hoffe, du spekulierst nicht auf den Sturzpokal, wenn du den WP jetzt nicht mehr gewinnen kannst. Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung.


----------



## nippelspanner (27. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> 11:00h BBW würde mir auch gut passen. Bzw. 11:05h, wenn ich mit der Bahn komme...
> 
> Jenna, wenn du's schaffst, mir'n Zopf zu machen, geb' ich einen aus



Cauw und ich sind wohl auch dabei.


----------



## exto (27. März 2010)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Cauw und ich sind wohl auch dabei.



Alles klar. Ich nehme an, ihr fahrt dann mit'm Auto. Falls nicht: Ich nehm den Zug um 09:55 ab B.O. Und bin um 10:50 in Basche. Was ist denn mit dem Rest der deisterfreun.de-Truppe?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (27. März 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Da werden wir gegen mittag wohl nicht sein. Wenn wir dort überhaupt vorbeikommen, dann eher später. Wenn ihr mit uns biken wollt, wäre es besser ihr findet euch um kurz nach 11:00 am BBW ein.



Naja, sooo flexibel sind wir dann doch nicht, fahren um 11.00 in Bad Münder los und kommen dann halt von der anderen Seite hoch, Basche wäre mit dem Auto ein Riesenumweg für uns.

Evtl. fährt man sich ja trotzdem über den Weg...


----------



## Skyjet (27. März 2010)

@ Frühschicht:

Bin leider raus für morgen. Muss mit Frauchen Brunchen gehen :-(

Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß. Hoffentlich regnet es morgen ordentlich; dann brauche ich auch kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben ;-)

lg


----------



## janisj (27. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Alles klar. Ich nehme an, ihr fahrt dann mit'm Auto. Falls nicht: Ich nehm den Zug um 09:55 ab B.O. Und bin um 10:50 in Basche. Was ist denn mit dem Rest der deisterfreun.de-Truppe?



Falls die Welt nicht untergeht werde auch im BBW um 11:00 sein.

j


----------



## Scott865 (28. März 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> @ Frühschicht:
> 
> Bin leider raus für morgen. Muss mit Frauchen Brunchen gehen :-(
> 
> ...


Polier lieber dein Spezi


----------



## Skyjet (28. März 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Polier lieber dein Spezi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. März 2010)

Alle, die heute nicht in Hamburg waren, haben echt was verpasst. Feine Trails (wenn auch kurz), gutes Wetter, viele nette Biker. Was will man mehr? 
Fotos sollen wohl hier online gestellt werden: http://mtbisokay.de/
Hier die Ergebnisse: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/4/4/8/_/medium/Bild10.png


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (29. März 2010)

hey, hier ist ja garnix los. 

ihr wart doch gestern mit ca. 15 leuten unterwegs als wir euch getroffen haben. 

viele kannte ich noch garnicht. 
was seit ihr alles gefahren ?

p.s.   wer war denn derjenige, der mit dem dicken silbernen gerät mit doppelbrücke unterwegs war ?
        hatten uns am parkplatz an der laube kurz gesehen.


----------



## taxifolia (29. März 2010)

Bin ich müde.....doofe Sommerzeit.

Seht mal bei der IG rein, gibt was Neues.

taxi


----------



## Jennfa (29. März 2010)

Ich war so platt und konnte mich nur mit Mühe die letzten Meter nach Hause schleppen und aufs Sofa schmeißen ;P. Danke allen für die tolle Runde und besonders denen die mit zurück gefahren sind und mich motiviert haben . Waren geniale Trails unter den Reifen gestern (Frank,untere Teil Ladies, Grab, Farn kurzes Stück Ü30 und Rakete)!!!

Bis bald im Wald 
Jenna


----------



## janisj (29. März 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ich war so platt und konnte mich nur mit Mühe die letzten Meter nach Hause schleppen und aufs Sofa schmeißen ;P. Danke allen für die tolle Runde und besonders denen die mit zurück gefahren sind und mich motiviert haben . Waren geniale Trails unter den Reifen gestern (Frank,untere Teil Ladies, Grab, Farn kurzes Stück Ü30 und Rakete)!!!
> 
> Bis bald im Wald
> Jenna



Und ich war noch platter. Dank Jennfa  (die mir ihr letztes Brötchen gespendet hat) habe ich überhaupt Kraft gefunden und bis zum Auto geschafft! (Die Annaturmpommesbude war ja  zu und ohne was zu essen kommt man ja bekannter weise nicht weit). Insgesamt haben wir so um 27 km/ 1160hm zusammen geschafft!

janisj


----------



## matzinski (29. März 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ich war so platt und konnte mich nur mit Mühe die letzten Meter nach Hause schleppen und aufs Sofa schmeißen ;P. Danke allen für die tolle Runde und besonders denen die mit zurück gefahren sind und mich motiviert haben . Waren geniale Trails unter den Reifen gestern (Frank,untere Teil Ladies, Grab, Farn kurzes Stück Ü30 und Rakete)!!!
> 
> Bis bald im Wald
> Jenna





janisj schrieb:


> Und ich war noch platter. Dank Jennfa  (die mir ihr letztes Brötchen gespendet hat) habe ich überhaupt Kraft gefunden und bis zum Auto geschafft! (Die Annaturmpommesbude war ja  zu und ohne was zu essen kommt man ja bekannter weise nicht weit). Insgesamt haben wir so um 27 km/ 1160hm zusammen geschafft!
> 
> janisj


Die Frühschicht hatte 4,5/70/1200 auf der Uhr (... aber ich hatte ja auch meine Spochtfrikadelle)


----------



## taxifolia (29. März 2010)

Wieso war denn der Annaturm zu ??? 


taxi


----------



## matzinski (29. März 2010)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Wieso war denn der Annaturm zu ???
> 
> 
> taxi


wg. Wasserrohrbruch


----------



## Scott865 (29. März 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht hatte 4,5/70/1200 auf der Uhr


Die Winter-frühschichten bringen richtig was.Waren gestern noch 2std. schwimmen und danach Radel sauber gemacht.Plus angrillen.


----------



## Janemann (29. März 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hey, hier ist ja garnix los.
> 
> ihr wart doch gestern mit ca. 15 leuten unterwegs als wir euch getroffen haben.
> 
> ...



Hallo Hoerman, das war meine Wenigkeit, hatte mich der netten Gruppe angeschlossen! Haben mir erst einmal einen Überblick gegeben was so alles geht...Vielen dank nochmal! 
Gruss, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. März 2010)

Ich war grad nochmal für ´ne schnelle Runde draußen.
1,5h - 23km - aber 720 Hm
Langsam wird es wieder Sport.
Für Grundlagen hätte es heute nicht gereicht, aber so habe ich viele Anstiege reingepackt.

Das Gewicht macht mir nur "Sorgen" 77,5 statt 85 im Winter.

Eindrücke:


Der Bärlauch fängt an zu blühen und zu duften
An der Jägeralle liegt immer noch Schnee
Barbie sieht böse gerupft aus => Vorteil: In den nächsten 30 Jahre sehen wir dort keine Motorsäge mehr.
Bis die Tage. Über Ostern werde ich wohl nur joggen gehen.


----------



## taifun (29. März 2010)

Ab Mittwoch kann auch wieder 1 Woche fahren..
@quen : Mi Do ?


----------



## exto (29. März 2010)

Janemann schrieb:


> Hallo Hoerman, das war meine Wenigkeit, hatte mich der netten Gruppe angeschlossen! Haben mir erst einmal einen Überblick gegeben was so alles geht...Vielen dank nochmal!
> Gruss, Jan



Keine Ursache 

Damit das hier nicht untergeht: 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Jenna!!!
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Niggels !!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. März 2010)

Beide heute?
Auch von mir -lichen Glückwunsch.
Ihr jungen Hüpfers


----------



## firefighter76 (29. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Beide heute?
> Auch von mir -lichen Glückwunsch.
> Ihr jungen Hüpfers



auch von mir an die u20er und u30er alls gute


----------



## janisj (30. März 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Beide heute?
> Auch von mir -lichen Glückwunsch.
> Ihr jungen Hüpfers



Schließe mich gerne an, Alles gute Jenna und Niggels!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumully (30. März 2010)

Auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche zu Eurem Geburtstag !


----------



## matzinski (30. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Damit das hier nicht untergeht:
> 
> ...


yep, schließe mich an. Alles Gute.


----------



## Jennfa (30. März 2010)

Daaaaaaaankeschön . Wieder ein paar Bikesachen eingeheimst die eingeweiht werden müssen !


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. März 2010)

aus der ndz vom 26/03/10


----------



## taxifolia (30. März 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Jennfa und Niggels - Ich hoffe ihr werdet nie so alt, wie mancher hier im Forum aussieht.

taxi


----------



## Quen (30. März 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Ab Mittwoch kann auch wieder 1 Woche fahren..
> @quen : Mi Do ?


Geht klar!

Jeweils 17:30 Uhr am WK?

Gruß


----------



## Brook (30. März 2010)

Zuerst auch von mir die liebsten Glückwünsche, bin mir jetzt jedoch nicht gaaaanz sicher ob noch rechtzeitig oder eben notfalls "nachträglich". Hoffentlich wird auch das noch akzeptiert 

Ansonsten, HAMMER genial cooler Bericht und vor allem endlich ein Urteil in die richtige Richtung! Wennigsen sag ich nur, find ich gut


----------



## matzinski (30. März 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> aus der ndz vom 26/03/10


...Fahrerklub, dem mehrere Hundert heimische Biker angehören ...
...gefährliche Fallen...  

klingt irgendwie nach Invasion. So entstehen Mythen und Sagen von mordenden und brandschatzenden Banden, die über den heimischen Wald herfallen. Ich glaub' wir müssen echt mehr für unser Image tun. Fullface ist ab sofort verboten 

...wenigstens sieht der abgebildete Biker recht harmlos aus


----------



## exto (30. März 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich glaub' wir müssen echt mehr für unser Image tun.



Na komm. Zumindest die, die den Wald auch mal betreten sollten inzwischen aber nen positiven Eindruck gewonnen haben.

Auch die Anderen sind zu kriegen: Ich hatte Sonntag in Haste am Bahnhof n sehr nettes Gespräch mit einem Trüppchen zunächst sehr skeptischer "Best Ager", die im Laufe des Gesprächs immer interessierter wurden, Hintergründe unseres Treibens zu erfahren. Einziger Kritikpunkt kam von den anwesenden Damen: Man solle den Ehegatten gefälligst keine Flausen in den Kopf setzen. So dreckig gäb's nämlich ganz sicher keinen Zugang zu den gemeinsamen Gemächern


----------



## matzinski (30. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Na komm. Zumindest die, die den Wald auch mal betreten sollten inzwischen aber nen positiven Eindruck gewonnen haben.
> 
> Auch die Anderen sind zu kriegen: Ich hatte Sonntag in Haste am Bahnhof n sehr nettes Gespräch mit einem Trüppchen zunächst sehr skeptischer "Best Ager", die im Laufe des Gesprächs immer interessierter wurden, Hintergründe unseres Treibens zu erfahren. Einziger Kritikpunkt kam von den anwesenden Damen: Man solle den Ehegatten gefälligst keine Flausen in den Kopf setzen. So dreckig gäb's nämlich ganz sicher keinen Zugang zu den gemeinsamen Gemächern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (30. März 2010)

> "Best Ager"



Wenn man so richtig böse sein möchte könnte man sagen, das Problem stirbt mit der Zeit aus.
Aber wir sind ja schließlich nicht böse.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. März 2010)




----------



## schappi (30. März 2010)

Hallo Janfa Hallo Niggels,
alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag!(nachträglich)
Bin ein wenig im Stess zur Zeit ein neues Großes Projekt in Ägypten und heute meine 1. Vorlesung(als Gastdozent) an der HAW in Hamburg gehalten.
Darum komme ich erst jetzt dazu hier rein zu schauen.
Und immer dran denken:
*Wir sind die Guten!*
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (30. März 2010)

Auch von mir nachträglich Alles Gute


----------



## bastis (30. März 2010)

guten aben mal an die deister freunde!

war dieses jahr noch nicht im deister, und wollte einmal fragen was dort im moment befahrbar ist an trails oder ob es etwas neues gibt dort? nach den geschichten von letzten jahr !

habe vor ein paar wochen schon einmal gefragt aba habe dieses forum dann nicht mehr verfolgt! 

aba donnestag spätestens am donnerstag soll es mal wieder hoch gehen und ich habe keine lust da zu stehen und es ist immer noch alles platt!

vielen dank und liebe grüsse


----------



## Scott865 (31. März 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Wenn man so richtig böse sein möchte könnte man sagen, das Problem stirbt mit der Zeit aus.
> Aber wir sind ja schließlich nicht böse.


 sind ja nur noch geschätze 20 jahre bis vielleicht mal ruhe einkehrt

@bastis

Am we war das was wir geschafft haben gut fahrbar(Farn-Frank-Ladys-Grab oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Torben. (31. März 2010)

rakete ist auch fahr bar und der trail an der weggabel vom funkturm zum fuchsbachtal auch


----------



## bastis (31. März 2010)

wie siehts aus mit ladys


----------



## janisj (31. März 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> wie siehts aus mit ladys



Wir haben hier einige hübsche..... könnte auch mehr sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (31. März 2010)

janisj schrieb:


> Wir haben hier einige hübsche..... könnte auch mehr sein


----------



## bastis (31. März 2010)

janisj schrieb:


> Wir haben hier einige hübsche..... könnte auch mehr sein



ja ok, das ist gut und ladys only?


----------



## janisj (31. März 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ja ok, das ist gut und ladys only?



Dann muss du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=206


----------



## exto (31. März 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ja ok, das ist gut und ladys only?



Oben Schrott, unten ok...


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. April 2010)

janisj schrieb:


> Dann muss du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=206


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. April 2010)

deisterfreun.de werden verein. 
nach langen überlegungen , auch im hinblick auf die von der region hannover ausgewiesenen strecken im deister, wollen die deisterfreun.de nun einen schritt weiter gehen, und den deisterfreun.de e.v. gründen. 
dazu laden wir alle deisterfreun.de/innen am 18/04 um 18.00 in die bantdorfer höhe ein.
zur wahl des 1. vorsitzenden stellt sich c. boltze . ( weitere vorschläge werden gerne noch angenommen ).
zur wahl des 2. vorsitzenden stellt sich a. werner , 
zur wahl des kassenwartes r. dinse zur verfügung. 

um zahlreiches erscheinen am 18/04/10 wird gebeten

mfg. 
s. hohmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (1. April 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...deisterfreun.de werden verein...


Es geschehen Zeichen und Wunder  

BTW: Osterfrühschicht ist verlegt auf morgen bei Topwetter. Treffpunkte 9:00 am Fundament und 10:00 Waldkater.


----------



## Skyjet (1. April 2010)

Hört sich gut an.


----------



## chris2305 (1. April 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> deisterfreun.de werden verein.
> nach langen überlegungen , auch im hinblick auf die von der region hannover ausgewiesenen strecken im deister, wollen die deisterfreun.de nun einen schritt weiter gehen, und den deisterfreun.de e.v. gründen.
> dazu laden wir alle deisterfreun.de/innen am 18/04 um 18.00 in die bantdorfer höhe ein.
> zur wahl des 1. vorsitzenden stellt sich c. boltze zur verfügung. ( weitere vorschläge werden gerne noch angenommen ).
> ...



Pressewart wäre dann auch der 2.Vorsitzende, der kann so schön schreiben......


----------



## lakekeman (1. April 2010)

lalelu


----------



## Power-Valve (1. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> BTW: Osterfrühschicht ist verlegt auf morgen bei Topwetter. Treffpunkte 9:00 am Fundament und 10:00 Waldkater.


 
Und wem die Osterfruehschicht am Karfreitag zu frueh ist, haengt sich bei uns dran: Start 11 Uhr auch am Benther Berg, allerdings am Parkplatz am Jaegerheim. (Waldrand zw. Badenstedt und Lenthe)

Siehe auch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6993215&postcount=997

Viele Gruesse und nen schoenen ersten April!
Uwe


----------



## Phil81 (1. April 2010)

Jemand noch Lust morgen nach Thale mitzukommen?


----------



## jemiza (1. April 2010)

habt ihr auch probleme mit dem forum? bei mir ist die seite schief. das ist etwas komisch. diesen effekt hab ich noch nirgendwo gesehn,außer er war mit absicht so programiert... aber hier wird das ja nicht der fall sein


----------



## lakekeman (1. April 2010)

Kipp den Kopf etwas zur Seite dann ist alles wieder grade  Das ist mit Absicht so


----------



## Phil81 (1. April 2010)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt das dass nicht nur bei mir so ist


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. April 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> deisterfreun.de werden verein.
> nach langen überlegungen , auch im hinblick auf die von der region hannover ausgewiesenen strecken im deister, wollen die deisterfreun.de nun einen schritt weiter gehen, und den deisterfreun.de e.v. gründen.
> dazu laden wir alle deisterfreun.de/innen am 18/04 um 18.00 in die bantdorfer höhe ein.
> zur wahl des 1. vorsitzenden stellt sich c. boltze . ( weitere vorschläge werden gerne noch angenommen ).
> ...



der termin muss leider aufgrund einer veranstaltungsüberschneidung in der bantdorfer höhe am 18/04/2010 auf 19.00 uhr verlegt werden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (1. April 2010)

Keiner achtet auf das Datum heute?


----------



## matzinski (1. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> BTW: Osterfrühschicht ist verlegt auf morgen bei Topwetter. Treffpunkte 9:00 am Fundament und 10:00 Waldkater.


 <- ist kein Aprilscherz


----------



## taifun (1. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> <- ist kein Aprilscherz



Meinte auch etwas anderes


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. April 2010)

Hallo und hallali,
ich habe mich nach langem zähen ringen dazu entschlossen das Bike gegen die Büchse einzutauschen. Meine körperliche Fülle und die Tatsache das ich euch immer wieder nur aufhalte haben meinen Entschluss gefestigt. Ich werde mir eine kleine jagt an der schnepfenflucht pachten und möchte euch als ex- Kollegen herzlich bitten den raketentrail in Zukunft zu meiden. Waidmanns dank


----------



## schappi (1. April 2010)

DU Verräter DU!!!
Und was ist wenn wir das nicht machen? Hä?
Legst du dann Nagelbretten in den Wald?

Das ist mal wieder typisch!
erst nen fetten Geländewagen kaufen, damit man damit in den Deister fahren kann.
und dann ne Knarre und ne Jagd!!


----------



## matzinski (1. April 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo und hallali,
> ich habe mich nach langem zähen ringen dazu entschlossen das Bike gegen die Büchse einzutauschen. Meine körperliche Fülle und die Tatsache das ich euch immer wieder nur aufhalte haben meinen Entschluss gefestigt. Ich werde mir eine kleine jagt an der schnepfenflucht pachten und möchte euch als ex- Kollegen herzlich bitten den raketentrail in Zukunft zu meiden. Waidmanns dank


Dann brauchste ja eigentlich dein V-SX nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. April 2010)

Moritz, wie gehts deiner Schulter? Jenna, der kommt auch mal nen Tag alleine zu Hause klar  Morgen Thale!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. April 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> DU Verräter DU!!!
> Und was ist wenn wir das nicht machen? Hä?
> Legst du dann Nagelbretten in den Wald?
> 
> ...



nach dem Jagthund und dem Geländewagen war das der nächste logische Schritt. Nagelbretter wären mir zu profan. Ich würde die Wurzeln mit Schmierseife einstreichen und den Waldboden nur auf dem trail bewässern und umgraben


----------



## lakekeman (1. April 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Moritz, wie gehts deiner Schulter? Jenna, der kommt auch mal nen Tag alleine zu Hause klar  Morgen Thale!



Nicht gut, muss noch mindestens 1 Monat pausieren  Sonst wär ich sicher gern dabei. Sind morgen aber eh schon verabredet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (1. April 2010)

Hi,
wir waren heute bei dem top Aprilwetter im Westdeister unterwegs.
Als wir Rakete gefahren sind, mussten wir feststellen, dass am oberen Teil jede Menge Bäume von der Forstwirtschaft markiert waren. 
Also Leute noch schnell noch mal fahren bevor nichts mehr geht.


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. April 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo und hallali,
> ich habe mich nach langem zähen ringen dazu entschlossen das Bike gegen die Büchse einzutauschen. Meine körperliche Fülle und die Tatsache das ich euch immer wieder nur aufhalte haben meinen Entschluss gefestigt. Ich werde mir eine kleine jagt an der schnepfenflucht pachten und möchte euch als ex- Kollegen herzlich bitten den raketentrail in Zukunft zu meiden. Waidmanns dank



Gute Idee,

ich habe auch lieber ein paar Bunny's um mich herum 
Bin dabei!
Weidmanns Heil


----------



## Jennfa (1. April 2010)

Kaum kann man mal bis zum Abend nicht ins Forum gucken (hatte schon Entzugserscheinungen), geht hier die Post ab! Hier gabs aber jede Menge Clown zum Frühstück . 



janisj schrieb:


> Dann muss du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=206



 

@Homer: Wird Janosch dann jetzt auf Biker angesetzt . Das funzt doch mit nem lieben Labbi nieeeee .

Viel Spaß in Thale Jungs, da muss ich auch noch hin. Die Feiertage sind schon ziemlich verplant, vielleicht schaffe ich es morgen wenigstens kurz aufs Radl. 

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## Scott865 (2. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> BTW: Osterfrühschicht ist verlegt auf morgen bei Topwetter. Treffpunkte 9:00 am Fundament und 10:00 Waldkater.


Ich muß Feiertagsmäßig absagen aber euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Scott-y (2. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> BTW: Osterfrühschicht ist verlegt auf morgen bei Topwetter. Treffpunkte 9:00 am Fundament und 10:00 Waldkater.


Ich warte am Waltkater. 1000    Heute bin ich mehr Uphill eingerichtet , das Rad für  die andere Richtung ist kaputt.


----------



## matzinski (2. April 2010)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich warte am Waltkater. 1000    Heute bin ich mehr Uphill eingerichtet , das Rad für  die andere Richtung ist kaputt.


Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie du wieder runter kommst, wenn dein Bike nur nach oben fährt  bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (2. April 2010)

Moinsen....

muss auch leider bei diesem geilen Wetter absagen. Aber später wollt ich noch mal los. Wer fährt denn heute noch.....


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. April 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> deisterfreun.de werden verein.
> nach langen überlegungen , auch im hinblick auf die von der region hannover ausgewiesenen strecken im deister, wollen die deisterfreun.de nun einen schritt weiter gehen, und den deisterfreun.de e.v. gründen.
> dazu laden wir alle deisterfreun.de/innen am 18/04 um 18.00 in die bantdorfer höhe ein.
> zur wahl des 1. vorsitzenden stellt sich c. boltze . ( weitere vorschläge werden gerne noch angenommen ).
> ...




die veranstaltung muss leider aufgrund des gestriegen datums abgesagt werden. 

wir ( die deisterfreun.de ) bleiben was wir sind 

kein verein    (exto wird das sehr begrüßen )


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. April 2010)

Ich war heute mit meinem Jagdhund an meiner jagd an der Schnepfenflucht unterwegs um den wildbestand zu zählen. Leider sind alle Schnepfen geflüchtet und ich hab auch sonst nur Spuren von Rotwild, Wildsau und diversen Schwalben gefunden. Da die Biester ziemlich zäh, bzw. mager sind, wird das wohl nix mit der Jägerei.


----------



## Hamster30Plus (2. April 2010)

Das die Schnepfen heut morgen schon gefluechtet sind lag an meiner Unwissenheit wie attraktiv der Trail auch fuer Allterrainbikes wie nen Kettler Alu-City-Bike mit 27er Shimano Deore Schaltung ist. Natuerlich um halb Acht heut Morgen den Berg herunter, da ich in Wennigsen noch was vergessen, denn ohne Moos gibt's an den Tuermen und Huetten im Deister nichts. Und jetzt bin ich im Moment in Lauenau um dann spaeter ueber Bad Muender und Springe zurueck zu fahren, vielleicht sieht man den einen oder anderen deisterfreun.de Fahrer. Auf ein rotes Kettler Alu-City-Bike achten.


----------



## matzinski (2. April 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Ich muß Feiertagsmäßig absagen aber euch viel Spaß.





Skyjet schrieb:


> Moinsen....
> 
> muss auch leider bei diesem geilen Wetter absagen. Aber später wollt ich noch mal los. Wer fährt denn heute noch.....


Muss euch ein bischen ärgern. Mir ist grad danach  Ihr habt 'nen Supi-Biketag bei Kaiserwetter verpasst.


----------



## Scott-y (2. April 2010)

Matze, Stefan, Christian und meine Herrlichkeit haben den Wald verschönert mit unserer Anwesenheit.Wir haben schön unsere Farben vertreten. Wegelagerer ohne und mit Bike´s gegrüßt und einem halb verhungerten Biker meine Banane gespendet und  Stefan hat einem geräuschgeplagten Downhiller die letzte Ölung gegeben.


----------



## taifun (2. April 2010)

quen und ich waren heute morgen auch im Deister unterwegs.
Ich war seit fast 5 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad und im Deister,ich muß sagen es sieht ja fürchterlich am Barbie aus


----------



## chris2305 (2. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Muss euch ein bischen ärgern. Mir ist grad danach  Ihr habt 'nen Supi-Biketag bei Kaiserwetter verpasst.



Und was gab es leckeres am Turm?? Ihr habt mich bestimmt nicht erkannt


----------



## Quen (2. April 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> quen und ich waren heute morgen auch im Deister unterwegs.
> Ich war seit fast 5 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad und im Deister,ich muß sagen es sieht ja fürchterlich am Barbie aus


... ich bin vorhin nochmal hoch. Hatte dann 59km.

Wie siehts mit morgen aus? Gleiche Zeit, gleiche Stelle?


----------



## taifun (2. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> ... ich bin vorhin nochmal hoch. Hatte dann 59km.
> 
> Wie siehts mit morgen aus? Gleiche Zeit, gleiche Stelle?



Morgen schaffe doch nicht,habe zu viel zu tun.Eine Menge liegengeblieben in der Zeit wo unterwegs war,das muß erst mal erledigen.
Aber Di,Mi,Do,Fr,Sa,So.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (2. April 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Ich muß Feiertagsmäßig absagen aber euch viel Spaß.



fährst Du Sonntag?


----------



## Skyjet (2. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Muss euch ein bischen ärgern. Mir ist grad danach  Ihr habt 'nen Supi-Biketag bei Kaiserwetter verpasst.


Matze, vielen Dank für dein Beileid....Wetter war ja echt der Knaller!!! Was seid ihr alles gefahren?

@ Frühschicht & Co: Wie sieht es bei euch morgen früh aus? Irgendwer dabei? z.B. 10:15 WK oder 10:00 BBW?


----------



## Phil81 (2. April 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> die veranstaltung muss leider aufgrund des gestriegen datums abgesagt werden.
> 
> wir ( die deisterfreun.de ) bleiben was wir sind
> 
> kein verein    (exto wird das sehr begrüßen )



Da hätte ich auch leider mein Shirt abgeben müssen. 
Aber das hatten wir ja schon


----------



## exto (2. April 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Da hätte ich auch leider mein Shirt abgeben müssen.
> Aber das hatten wir ja schon



Hmmm...

Dann hätten wir ja schon fast ne eigene Altkleiderkammer aufmachen können...


----------



## matzinski (2. April 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Und was gab es leckeres am Turm?? Ihr habt mich bestimmt nicht erkannt


Doch, DICH haben wir erkannt, bzw. dein Bike. Aber ihr wart ja auch eingemummelt wie im tiefsten Winter . Da waren ausser 4 Augenpaaren und roten Nasen nicht viel zu sehen. Wer waren deine 3 Mitstreiter? Am Turm gab's 'nen Pott Kaffee und Mohnkuchendoping, lecker.  



Skyjet schrieb:


> Matze, vielen Dank für dein Beileid....Wetter war ja echt der Knaller!!! Was seid ihr alles gefahren?
> 
> @ Frühschicht & Co: Wie sieht es bei euch morgen früh aus? Irgendwer dabei? z.B. 10:15 WK oder 10:00 BBW?


Ich war BB, GB, WK, Farn, oberer Teil Barbie, dann Mögebier, Annaturm, Frankweg.  Ich bin dann noch Farn ab Laube und zurück in die Heimat. Am Farn hatte ich noch einen Snakebite am Vorderrad. Ich war nur mit 80 mm Federweg und dem Harten unterwegs. Das hatte ich im Eifer des Gefechts wohl irgendwie vergessen  Die neue Line des Farn läd aber auch zum Heizen ein . Stefan und Mario sind noch mal rauf. Am WK hab' ich noch Sören getroffen. 
Für das weitere Wochenende bin ich außer ein, zwei Einradrunden mit Hund leider raus. Hab' keine Genehmigung


----------



## chris2305 (2. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Doch, DICH haben wir erkannt, bzw. dein Bike. Aber ihr wart ja auch eingemummelt wie im tiefsten Winter . Da waren ausser 4 Augenpaaren und roten Nasen nicht viel zu sehen. Wer waren deine 3 Mitstreiter? Am Turm gab's 'nen Pott Kaffee und Mohnkuchendoping, lecker.



Kennst du nicht, der Cheffe von der Weserbikeland Site z.B. 
Hatten nach Farn noch Ü-30, war sehr sehr nett und nicht wirklich matschig
So dicke war das nun auch nicht!


----------



## Skyjet (2. April 2010)

Naja, muss halt auch mal sein! Werde um 09:50 Uhr ab WK losfahren, falls es nicht in strömen regnet.
Also wer Bock hat.....bis gleich


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. April 2010)

haben heute auch ne nette runde gedreht. 
farn/ü30/teerweg/römer/frank und rest farn .

jetzt bin ich aber auch ein wenig platt


----------



## Skyjet (2. April 2010)

09:50 BBW....nicht WK....gut's nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (2. April 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Kennst du nicht, der Cheffe von der Weserbikeland Site z.B.
> Hatten nach Farn noch Ü-30, war sehr sehr nett und nicht wirklich matschig
> So dicke war das nun auch nicht!



ich war im Süntel, zu Fuß  mit Famlie von der Bergschmiede zum Süntelturm mit lecker Kuchen  und zurück. 
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt nur 3-4 Bergradsportler gesehen und die hatten alle Schutzbleche dran 
Aber das soll sich ja morgen ändern, oder ?


----------



## matzinski (2. April 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> haben heute auch ne nette runde gedreht.
> farn/ü30/teerweg/römer/frank und rest farn .
> 
> jetzt bin ich aber auch ein wenig platt


und, hat die Einrenknummer geholfen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> und, hat die Einrenknummer geholfen?



noch nicht so ganz  

fühlte sich aber schon ein wenig besser an. 

step by step . 

hätte aber langsam auch mal wieder bock auf ne schnelle runde mit dem leichten rad


----------



## matzinski (2. April 2010)

Hört sich ja schon mal nicht schlecht an. Mir hat es heute auf jeden Fall mal wieder echt Spass gemacht das Harte zu fahren  Das lag aber sicher auch daran, dass es wieder halbwegs trocken war.


----------



## chris2305 (3. April 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ich war im Süntel, zu Fuß  mit Famlie von der Bergschmiede zum Süntelturm mit lecker Kuchen  und zurück.
> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt nur 3-4 Bergradsportler gesehen und die hatten alle Schutzbleche dran
> Aber das soll sich ja morgen ändern, oder ?



Kann sein, ich schaffe das heute nicht.
Im Deister war gestern wieder Wandertag und am besten waren die Wanderer auf dem Farnweg, ähm töW, mit dem Spruch huch da kommen ja noch welche.....
Kuchen lecker gelle, hast ja imernoch ein Stückchen gut...


----------



## Scott865 (3. April 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> fährst Du Sonntag?


Nee bin für morgen voll ausgebucht.Da passt nix mehr zwischen.

@matzinski
Wetter war echt genial,saß bei Kaffee und Kuchen und hab die ganze Zeit ausm Fenster geschaut und mich geärgert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (3. April 2010)

Warte gerade am wennigser Bhf. uff'm Zug. Hab ne kleine runde gedreht. Hatte dann ein kleines Rendezvous mit nem "Hobby Waldarbeiter". Er rief mir nur Nettigkeiten zu wie waldroudy oder so. Ließ ich natürlich nicht auf mir sitzen und fragte den guten Herrn der gerade wieder mit seiner stiehl mit 130db wieder ansetzen wollte, ob dem Herrn Hirsch oder der Frau Wildschwein das Geräusch einer kettensäge zusagen würde. Oder er mit seinem 3,5t Gespann den waldboden etwa auch etwas Gutes tun würde. 

Diese Mongos.......


----------



## herkulars (3. April 2010)

Gestern auch eine super Runde im Deister gedreht und folgendes entdeckt:





Ist aber alles korrekt. Man ist ja gefahren und hat keinen Fuß in die Wildruhezone gesetzt.


----------



## gloshabigur (3. April 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


>





Das Foto hat das Zeug, 'n echter Klassiker zu werden.


----------



## Basche (4. April 2010)

Super Bild! Ab damit in die DLZ.....





gloshabigur schrieb:


> Das Foto hat das Zeug, 'n echter Klassiker zu werden.


----------



## Basche (4. April 2010)

..... oder man muss daraus folgern: betreten ist eben nicht gleich befahren. Super, dann ist das ja geklärt!





Basche schrieb:


> Super Bild! Ab damit in die DLZ.....


----------



## Madeba (4. April 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ich war im Süntel, zu Fuß  mit Famlie von der Bergschmiede zum Süntelturm mit lecker Kuchen  und zurück.
> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt nur 3-4 Bergradsportler gesehen und die hatten alle Schutzbleche dran
> Aber das soll sich ja morgen ändern, oder ?


hat sich auch (ähm... von einigen Schutzblechen mal abgesehen ). Aber das war nur zusätzlicher Ballast, damit es nicht zu leicht wird.  Gebraucht haben wir sie nicht wirklich, 98% der 120km / 2720hm waren staubtrocken. 

Und immerhin sieben sind durchgefahren 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hätte aber langsam auch mal wieder bock auf ne schnelle runde mit dem leichten rad



Du Drückeberger ! Jetzt auf einmal...


----------



## taifun (4. April 2010)

*FROHE OSTERN*​


----------



## schappi (4. April 2010)

Frohe Ostern allen Deisterfreunden!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. April 2010)

Frohe Ostern euch allen,
Wer fühlt sich langsam und schlapp genug um morgen ne Runde mit mir zu fahren?


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. April 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern euch allen,
> Wer fühlt sich langsam und schlapp genug um morgen ne Runde mit mir zu fahren?




langsam und schlapp wäre ich, nur keine zeit. 
bin ab 15.30 uhr am pferdeturm, um den 3.ten sieg der indians gg. die wölfchen aus freiburg zu feiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (4. April 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern euch allen,
> Wer fühlt sich langsam und schlapp genug um morgen ne Runde mit mir zu fahren?



Wann und wo starten?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. April 2010)

Der Osterhase war bei mir:




Wiegt genau 300g weniger als der Fox DHX 4 mit 450er Feder.

Schappi, an deinem Dämpfer bin ich zu Testzwecken aber trotzdem interessiert.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. April 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> Wann und wo starten?



entspannte Endurotour ist angesagt, Start um 12.15 am BBW.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (4. April 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> entspannte Endurotour ist angesagt, Start um 12.15 am BBW.



OK, das schaffe ich... bin dabei...


----------



## chris2305 (4. April 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Der Osterhase war bei mir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sollte ich auch wieder zur Schule gehen wenn der Osterhase sowas bringt.
Musst aber echt artig gewesen sein


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. April 2010)

Naja der Osterhase ist ein von Alutech gesponserter Teamfahrer, der den Dämpfer grade nicht braucht und ihn mir mal zum Ausprobieren gegeben hat.  Der Dämpfer lag zwischen 2 Boxxern, Carbon Sattelstütze und Hope Nabe im Regal. das fällt gar nicht auf, wenn der fehlt 

Hat noch jemand zufällig eine Totem Solo Air mir 1 1/8" Schaft, die er mir im Tausch gegen meine Totem Coil leihen würde? Ich möchte mal ausprobieren, ob sich ein Gewichtstuning mit Luftfederelementen am Torque lohnt.


----------



## Slidger (4. April 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> OK, das schaffe ich... bin dabei...



Ich bin auch dabei, juhu, über ein Jahr nach meinem Kreuzbandriss gehts wieder in den Deister..


Bis bald im Wald


----------



## exto (4. April 2010)

"Tag der Arbeit"

E1 - Tour am 1. Mai.

Start am Bahnhof Haste (09:00h) - E1 über Deister, Süntel, Hameln, Extertal, Burg Sternberg, Lemgo - gemeinsam zurück mit der DB

Prima Gelegenheit (nichht nur) für die Duisburg-Fraktion zum Kilometer und Höhenmeter sammeln...

Wer hat Lust?


----------



## Hamster30Plus (5. April 2010)

1. Mai, Christi Himmelfahrt und Pfingsten duerfte der Deister fuer ein paar 
Benutzergruppen wieder Sperrzone sein, besonders rund um Kreuzbuche.
Als Radfahrer wuerde ich entweder sehr frueh Morgens los fahren oder
den Bereich insgesamt konsequent meiden oder wann anders fahren.
Ein paar Tage danach sollte auch noch der Bereich gemieden werden,
wenn man keinen Platten Schlauch haben will.

Klein Ausblick aus der Wetterkueche: fuer Mittwoch, den 07. April werden
fuer die Region Hannover knappe 20 Grad vorher gesagt und am Abend
die eine oder andere kleinere Dusche von oben, Teilweise mit Spezialeffekten.

(Angaben ohne Gewaehr, haette eh nichts zu verlieren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (5. April 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern euch allen,
> Wer fühlt sich langsam und schlapp genug um morgen ne Runde mit mir zu fahren?



oh, ich fühle mich dermassen langsam, schlapp deprimiert und alt genug, um mit Dir zu fahren.
Bedauerlicherweise muss ich jetzt ins Kino mit der Familie.

taxi


----------



## blumully (5. April 2010)

Ich melde mich nach der Winterpause und nach abgeschlossener Erkältung auch wieder zurück. Habe heute mal ein bisschen Luft auf die Reifen gebracht und bei einer Profefahrt festgestellt, dass die Bremsen leider nur viel quietschen aber nicht das machen, was sie eigentlich sollen. Auf jeden Fall bin ich fürs nächste Wochenende wieder mit dabei!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. April 2010)

Wer kommt morgen mit ne Runde radeln?
Ob Torque oder Stereo ist mir egal.


----------



## Phil81 (5. April 2010)

Werd morgen nach der Arbeit nen bischen im Wald rumstreunern


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. April 2010)

D.h. ab wann?


----------



## Jennfa (5. April 2010)

blumully schrieb:


> Ich melde mich nach der Winterpause und nach abgeschlossener Erkältung auch wieder zurück. Habe heute mal ein bisschen Luft auf die Reifen gebracht und bei einer Profefahrt festgestellt, dass die Bremsen leider nur viel quietschen aber nicht das machen, was sie eigentlich sollen. Auf jeden Fall bin ich fürs nächste Wochenende wieder mit dabei!



 

Hey Homer, wir waren heute Nachmittag mit Hund im Wald und haben euch noch hinterhergerufen (ihr seid gerade aus Richtung Walhalla gekommen) .

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (5. April 2010)

Hamster30Plus schrieb:


> 1. Mai, Christi Himmelfahrt und Pfingsten duerfte der Deister fuer ein paar
> Benutzergruppen wieder Sperrzone sein,
> Ein paar Tage danach sollte auch noch der Bereich gemieden werden,
> wenn man keinen Platten Schlauch haben will.



Klingt ja fast wie eine Warnung

@quen: Morgen geht klar. Noch wer Intresse morgen 10:00 Uhr an bekannter Stelle!


----------



## herkulars (5. April 2010)

Wir haben heute Mittag den oberen Teil Farnweg freigeräumt. Da war wieder ein Stöckchenleger am Werk. Hat auch genug Munition da, immerhin ist der Wald dort ja auch etwas lichter geworden und er Kleinkram ist liegengeblieben.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. April 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Hey Homer, wir waren heute Nachmittag mit Hund im Wald und haben euch noch hinterhergerufen (ihr seid gerade aus Richtung Walhalla gekommen) .
> 
> Grüßele Jenna



Wir haben keine Klingel und grüßen auch keine Spaziergänger außerdem werden uns eigentlich nur Beschimpfungen hinterhergerufen und wir wurden von juristischer Seite aus gewarnt anzuhalten, weil man sonst immer unsere Personalien feststellen will. 

vielleicht war ich aber auch zu kaputt um was von meiner Umwelt mitzukriegen


----------



## Jennfa (5. April 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wir haben keine Klingel und grüßen auch keine Spaziergänger außerdem werden uns eigentlich nur Beschimpfungen hinterhergerufen und wir wurden von juristischer Seite aus gewarnt anzuhalten, weil man sonst immer unsere Personalien feststellen will.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. April 2010)

war heute auch ne kleine runde drehen. ca.4,5h 

@quen, taifun
wenn ihr mittwoch oder den rest der woche auch fahrt bin ich dabei. habe ja urlaub.
kann dann auch ruhig etwas länger werden.

morgen wird bei mir leider nichts. muss vormittags erst was erledigen.


----------



## Quen (5. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> war heute auch ne kleine runde drehen. ca.4,5h
> 
> @quen, taifun
> wenn ihr mittwoch oder den rest der woche auch fahrt bin ich dabei. habe ja urlaub.
> ...


Hey,

haben wir geplant. Sollten uns morgen Abend hier nochmal abstimmen.

Gruß


----------



## Phil81 (5. April 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> D.h. ab wann?



Werd die Bahn um 15:11 nehmen


----------



## Slidger (5. April 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wir haben keine Klingel und grüßen auch keine Spaziergänger außerdem werden uns eigentlich nur Beschimpfungen hinterhergerufen und wir wurden von juristischer Seite aus gewarnt anzuhalten, weil man sonst immer unsere Personalien feststellen will.
> 
> vielleicht war ich aber auch zu kaputt um was von meiner Umwelt mitzukriegen



Also wir konnten auch nicht auf jeden reagieren der uns angefeuert hat!
War schon schön zu sehen wie wir angefeuert wurden als wir den Wanderweg runter die Treppe genommen haben.

Jaja... Fussgängers, sowas geht!!

Da fahr ich stundenlang im Wald und hab jetzt doch Kopfschmerzen




Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## herkulars (5. April 2010)

> Da fahr ich stundenlang im Wald und hab jetzt doch Kopfschmerzen



Zu wenig getrunken?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. April 2010)

quen, taifun: Morgen 10:00 Waldkater? Ich komme um 10:00 am Bahnhof an. Bin dementsprechend kurz danach am WK. Ich hoffe ihr lest das hier noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamster30Plus (5. April 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Klingt ja fast wie eine Warnung
> ...



Fast immer bei schoenen Wetter im Deister sind alkoholiserte Gruppen 
unterwegs die meinen zu muessen, so Glasflaschen einfach weg 
schmeissen zu muessen. 

Den Rest, u.a. liegen gebliebene Scherben usw., 
brauch ich ja dann nicht zu erwaehnen.

Barsinghausen wird bestimmt die Tage wieder so eine Verbotszone (rund 
um die Kreuzbuche) aussprechen und das dann in der lokalen Presse 
bekannt geben.


----------



## Flame-Blade (6. April 2010)

So,Deistersaison beginnt für mich dieses Wochenende nach überstandenem Brasilienurlaub.Ich hoffe hier grünt bald auch alles so wie da drüben


----------



## Quen (6. April 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> quen, taifun: Morgen 10:00 Waldkater? Ich komme um 10:00 am Bahnhof an. Bin dementsprechend kurz danach am WK. Ich hoffe ihr lest das hier noch.


Gelesen!

Hoffe du fährst nicht mit dem schweren Gerät. Wir sind heute eher auf Höhenmeter und Grundlage aus... 

Gruß


----------



## Jennfa (6. April 2010)

Mir fehlt das Grün hier auch schon total, wobei ich glaub sooooo schön wie auf dem Bild hab ich den Deister selbst im Sommer nicht in Erinnerung  !


----------



## Berrrnd (6. April 2010)

@ quen
wann und wo wollen wir uns morgen treffen?

wie viele km habt ihr heute gemacht?


----------



## Quen (6. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> @ quen
> wann und wo wollen wir uns morgen treffen?
> 
> wie viele km habt ihr heute gemacht?


Alex kann frühestens ab 16 Uhr. Ich wäre - bei *dem* Wetter - aber schon eher für ne Runde zu haben. 10 Uhr?

Entweder Waldkater oder wir treffen uns in (30989) Gehrden - dann könnten wir gemeinsam rüber zum Deister und den Gehrdener Berg noch mitnehmen. Musst du sagen wie es für dich von der Anreise am besten ist.

Ich hatte heute etwas über 60km - aua!


----------



## Flame-Blade (6. April 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Mir fehlt das Grün hier auch schon total, wobei ich glaub sooooo schön wie auf dem Bild hab ich den Deister selbst im Sommer nicht in Erinnerung  !



Dann warten wir mal die nächsten Sommer ab.Dank globaler Erwärmung haben wir hier ja auch bald Tropenklima


----------



## taifun (6. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Alex kann frühestens ab 16 Uhr. Ich wäre - bei *dem* Wetter - aber schon eher für ne Runde zu haben. 10 Uhr?
> 
> Entweder Waldkater oder wir treffen uns in (30989) Gehrden - dann könnten wir gemeinsam rüber zum Deister und den Gehrdener Berg noch mitnehmen. Musst du sagen wie es für dich von der Anreise am besten ist.
> 
> Ich hatte heute etwas über 60km - aua!



Dann bist aber später ausgepowert...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. April 2010)

60km stimmen nicht ganz. Bei mir waren es am Ende 97 km und ca. 2100hm  Stereo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (6. April 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> 60km stimmen nicht ganz. Bei mir waren es am Ende 97 km und ca. 2100hm  Stereo


----------



## Jennfa (6. April 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> 60km stimmen nicht ganz. Bei mir waren es am Ende 97 km und ca. 2100hm  Stereo



Du machst mir angst !


----------



## Dease (6. April 2010)

Das Tempo dabei macht einem, wenn man es live erlebt, noch mehr Angst!
Ich sag nur fehlender Umwerfer!


----------



## Berrrnd (6. April 2010)

@ quen

sorry für die späte rückmeldung. war noch bei meinen eltern ...

10 uhr können wir machen.
wir können aber auch später ne runde drehen und alex um 16 uhr einsammeln. mir ists egal!
von der anreise her ist es egal wo wir starten. müsstest mir nur noch eine genaue adresse/straßennamen zum navi füttern geben.



ich stelle mir meinen wecker mal auf 7.30 uhr und gucke hier dann noch mal rein.


----------



## Hamster30Plus (6. April 2010)

bisschen OT: die kiddies von ner bmx szene haben in hannover mal wieder aerger:

http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Stadt/Uebersicht/BMX-Fahrer-in-Hannover-stellen-sich-quer


----------



## chris2305 (7. April 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> 60km stimmen nicht ganz. Bei mir waren es am Ende 97 km und ca. 2100hm  Stereo



Wann ist wieder Schule ???
Schon für Rennen gemeldet??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. April 2010)

Schule ist seit heute wieder. An Rennen sind mehrere geplant dieses Jahr. (Merxhausen, evtl. Thale, mal sehen, ob in Braunlage noch was geht.) Und ordentlich Bikeparkbesuche! 
Bergauf? Mal sehen, vielleicht spontan 8h Bantrup oder so.


----------



## herkulars (7. April 2010)

> Bergauf? Mal sehen, vielleicht spontan 8h Bantrup oder so.



Dann aber mit Torque und in Ritterrüstung + Fullface. Der Rest des Feldes soll ja auch noch ne Chance haben.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. April 2010)

Na klar  Wollte Niggels nicht mit dem RMX mitkommen? dann machen wir eine eigene Klasse auf mit Rädern ab 170mm Federweg.


----------



## Quen (7. April 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> 60km stimmen nicht ganz. Bei mir waren es am Ende 97 km und ca. 2100hm  Stereo


Heute "nur" 74km Deistertrails. 

Geiles Wetter. 

Ach ja, erste Fahrt mit dem Lux!


----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Heute "nur" 74km Deistertrails.
> 
> Geiles Wetter.
> 
> Ach ja, erste Fahrt mit dem Lux!



böse deistertrails. 
erste fahrt im deister und gleich die erste bodenprobe.

nach dem duschen musste ich leider feststellen dass die farbe nicht alles nur dreck ist. meine arme und mein besicht sind ganz schön rot.

schön wars.


----------



## taifun (7. April 2010)

Bin nachden wir uns getrennt haben,noch ordentlich mit roudy gefahren.

Außerden haben wir festgestellt,das heute mehr Holzhackerbuben als Biker im Deister waren und auch noch in Wildschongebieten ....erschreckend


----------



## schappi (7. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Ach ja, erste Fahrt mit dem Lux!


Und?
Wie fährt es sich????

@ Kstar:
ein echter Deisterfreund erkennt jeden Trail am Geschmack!
Und besser auf dem weichen Deisterboden als in DU auf der Harten Treppe
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## chris2305 (7. April 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Und?
> Wie fährt es sich????
> 
> 
> Schappi



Bestimmt wie ein Wiesel!!!


----------



## Quen (7. April 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Und?
> Wie fährt es sich????


Dafür das ich von den gestrigen 60km schwere Beine hatte, ging die heute etwas längere Runde erstaunlich gut.
Ich vermute mal, dass mein Lux seinen Anteil daran hatte.

Macht Spaß die Kiste.  Muss allerdings Dämpfer und Gabel noch besser abstimmen. Da mache ich mich morgen mal dran.



chris2305 schrieb:


> Bestimmt wie ein Wiesel!!!


----------



## Madeba (8. April 2010)

OT: vielleicht von Interesse ? Ist ja nicht nur zum Laufen zu gebrauchen...

Herzfrequenzorientiertes Training


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2010)

nabend allerseits , 

weiß jemand, wie der grenzweg zur zeit ausschaut ?

wollte den evtl. am samstag mal unter die naturzerstörenden gemeingefährlichen reifenstollen nehmen .


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (8. April 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...weiß jemand, wie der grenzweg zur zeit ausschaut...


 
Hallo Sören ,
bitte morgen abend  (in der Pause)  mal "kurz" um Aufklärung  bzgl. Grenzweg und Co 

Bis denne,
greetings Dirk


----------



## matzinski (8. April 2010)

Grenzweg ist 'ne gute Idee . Bis auf die Schlammsuhle ganz unten sollte der doch fahrbar sein nach den ganzen sonnigen Tagen. Wird am So. gleich ausprobiert.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (8. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Grenzweg ist 'ne gute Idee . Bis auf die Schlammsuhle ganz unten sollte der doch fahrbar sein nach den ganzen sonnigen Tagen. Wird am So. gleich ausprobiert.



au fein, mein "neues" ist schon auf dem Weg...


----------



## stefan64 (8. April 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> au fein, mein "neues" ist schon auf dem Weg...



Haste dir den grünen Grashüpfer nochmal bestellt?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (8. April 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Haste dir den grünen Grashüpfer nochmal bestellt?


nee, hat eher was von 'nem Dendrobates Intermedius


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2010)

und wat is nu mit dem grenzweg


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. April 2010)

Halli Hallo

Guckt mal hier: http://bikeparx-harz.de/downhillcup.php Das wär doch was, zumindest teilweise.

Phil, was geht Sonntag?


----------



## Phil81 (9. April 2010)

Johan alles gute noch Nachträglich zum Geburtstag!

Jetzt kann es ja dann auch richtig losgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (9. April 2010)

Hab Dienst bis um 11:00 und danach Bereitschaft.

Wird wohl auf Deister hinauslaufen


----------



## stefan64 (9. April 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> nee, hat eher was von 'nem Dendrobates Intermedius



Also orange mit schwarzen Tupfen.
Das wird den Bazis ja schön in den Augen brennen.


----------



## chris2305 (9. April 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Johan alles gute noch Nachträglich zum Geburtstag!
> 
> Jetzt kann es ja dann auch richtig losgehen




Da schließ ich mich mal an.

Alles Gute nachträglich
Was hast du bekommen?? Nen Lenker zum Probefahren???


----------



## matzinski (9. April 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> au fein, mein "neues" ist schon auf dem Weg...


dat is ja'n Ding, schon? Muss ich ja Sonntag 'ne Sonnenbrille aufsetzen.


stefan64 schrieb:


> Also orange mit schwarzen Tupfen.
> Das wird den Bazis ja schön in den Augen brennen.


Schätze, die Voralpenbewohner bekommen eher das grüne zu sehen, gell?


hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und wat is nu mit dem grenzweg


probiers aus. vieleicht machst du ja die Erstbefahrung 2010


----------



## Jennfa (9. April 2010)

*Alles Gute nachträglich zur Volljährigkeit Johann*  !!! 

http://bikeparx-harz.de/downhillcup.php , klingt gut. Nach einer intensiven Beratung mit meinem Trainer werde ich mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen  . Wär ja mal was! Da kann man ja fast nicht nein sagen.

*Die Wertung der Frauen wird nicht unterteilt (ab 16 Jahren)...* *püh*!
*Maximal 50 Fahrer... *da muss man sich das ja mal schnell überlegen, wenn nicht schon alle Plätze weg sind !

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## schappi (9. April 2010)

Johann 
alles Gute zur Volljährigkeit!!
Jetzt darfst du ja alleine Auto fahren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (9. April 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> *Alles Gute nachträglich zur Volljährigkeit Johann*  !!!




dito   

fahr aber mit dem auto ein wenig rücksichtsvoller und langsamer als mit deinem bike 

sören


----------



## Barbie SHG (9. April 2010)

Johann, alles Gute nachträglich zur Volljährigkeit
Gruß Tom


----------



## lakekeman (9. April 2010)

Auch von mir 
Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag Johann ! 
Mach weiter so


----------



## Phil81 (9. April 2010)

Wer wär denn Sonntag um 12:00 im Deister dabei?


----------



## taifun (9. April 2010)

Auch von mir noch Alles Gute Johann,denk dran nun werden Dummheiten hart bestraft


----------



## Scott865 (9. April 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> nee, hat eher was von 'nem Dendrobates Intermedius


Hä,was willst du mit nem 20 mm Frosch
bin ich mal gespannt.

@Frühschicht 
Bleibt Sonntag alles wie immer?!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. April 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche! 
Jetzt gehts richtig rund 

@taifun: Bis 21 kann ich nach Ermessen des Richters noch nach Jugendstrafrecht bestraft werden 

Jenna, ich hab mich grade für Hahnenklee (12. Juni) und Schulenberg (7. August) angemeldet. Braunlage geht nicht, da sind wir noch in den Alpen.

Sonntag bin ich dabei!


----------



## matzinski (9. April 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @Frühschicht
> Bleibt Sonntag alles wie immer?!


jawoll, 9:15 Fundament, geht klar


----------



## stefan64 (9. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> jawoll, 9:15 Fundament, geht klar


----------



## heyho (9. April 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wer wär denn Sonntag um 12:00 im Deister dabei?



Ich wär auch mal wieder dabei und würde noch einen Kumpel (Tobi, falls ihr den kennt) mitbringen.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niggels (9. April 2010)

Ich hätte auch richtig lust, wenn da das Abi nicht wäre :/


----------



## lakekeman (9. April 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wer wär denn Sonntag um 12:00 im Deister dabei?



Waldkater?
Wir würden uns anschliessen... Jenna muss fleissig trainieren für die Titelverteidigung  Ich darf zwar noch keine Trails fahren aber nebenher aufm Forstweg runter macht ja auch mächtig Spaß


----------



## Epinephrin (9. April 2010)

Heftig oder Flow?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. April 2010)

Auch wenns bei Facebook war.
Ich bin Samstag dabei!
Komme mit Taifun.
Abfahrt zuhause 10:15

Glückwunsch Samy


----------



## 1Tintin (9. April 2010)

Tach,
wir sind morgen auch Unterwegs, morgen ab 10:30 am Nienst. Pass.

man sieht sich

Tintin


----------



## Phil81 (9. April 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Waldkater?
> Wir würden uns anschliessen... Jenna muss fleissig trainieren für die Titelverteidigung  Ich darf zwar noch keine Trails fahren aber nebenher aufm Forstweg runter macht ja auch mächtig Spaß


 Ginge klar


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. April 2010)

Phil, ich hol dich Sonntag um 11 in Empelde ab! Dann um 11:30 oder so am Waldkater.


----------



## Phil81 (9. April 2010)

Auto oder wie?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. April 2010)

Klaro!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (9. April 2010)

War heute am Farnweg unterwegs. Beim Hochschieben haben uns schon zwei Förster überholt. Türlich mit Jeep und 4x4 Subarus. Während wir uns auf dem Farnweg vergüngt haben, sind ständig unterschiedliche Förster auf den Hauptwegen unterwegs gewesen. Sah nach Patroulliefahrten aus.  

Als wir aufm Farnweg ein paar Fotos geschossen haben, kam ein Förster zu Fuß zu uns und bat (sehr nett und höflich) uns doch nicht so laut zu sein. "Die ursprünglichen Waldbewohner bräuchten ihre Ruhe."

Süß und amüsant zugleich. ABER: Respektvoller Umgang!


----------



## njoerd (9. April 2010)

sowas hätte ich von dem förster auch gern gehört, anstatt uns zu drohen uns anzuzeigen ...


----------



## matzinski (9. April 2010)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Als wir aufm Farnweg ein paar Fotos geschossen haben, kam ein Förster zu Fuß zu uns und bat (sehr nett und höflich) uns doch nicht so laut zu sein. "Die ursprünglichen Waldbewohner bräuchten ihre Ruhe."
> 
> Süß und amüsant zugleich. ABER: Respektvoller Umgang!


Das hört sich doch mal nach "Good Vibrations" an


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Auch wenns bei Facebook war.
> Ich bin Samstag dabei!
> Komme mit Taifun.
> Abfahrt zuhause 10:15
> ...




okay, sind gg. 11.00 uhr unten am laubeparkplatz. 

bis nachher  


p.s.    K L A S S E N E R H A L T


----------



## Skyjet (10. April 2010)

sind auch heute im Deister @ 1400 bbw....sind ja mal wieder richtig viele unterwegs....sehr schön

@ Frühschicht: Vielleicht bin ich auch morgen dabei; stehe noch in Verhandlung


----------



## Jennfa (10. April 2010)

Ich bin höchstwahrscheinlich so ab 15Uhr mit Conny für ne Mädelsrunde im Deister, vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. April 2010)

Morgen 12 Uhr Waldkater geht klar? Von mir aus auch schon 11:30, kommt jemand mit der Bahn?


----------



## lakekeman (10. April 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Morgen 12 Uhr Waldkater geht klar?



Also wir werden da sein.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. April 2010)

am Bielstein gab es heute einen ziemlich üblen Unfall mit viel tatütata und ner furiosen Rettungsaktion.  Die Forst wird das sicher als "sowas von saugefährlichem Halsbrechersport, der verboten gehört" ausschlachten. Heute fuhren die Forstleute deshalb auch im Westdeister durch die Gegend um alle behelmten Hasardeure die dort auf töWs unterwegs waren zum Sofasport zu bekehren. Zum genauen Hergang sollten sich allerdings die direkt Beteiligten zu Wort melden, weil ich von der Sache nur aus zweiter Hand erfahren habe. 
Ich wünsche dem verunfallten Deisterfreund jedenfalls alles Gute und gute und schnelle Genesung. Kopf hoch


----------



## wasser 8 (10. April 2010)

Fh4n schrieb:


> War heute am Farnweg unterwegs. Beim Hochschieben haben uns schon zwei Förster überholt. Türlich mit Jeep und 4x4 Subarus. Während wir uns auf dem Farnweg vergüngt haben, sind ständig unterschiedliche Förster auf den Hauptwegen unterwegs gewesen. Sah nach Patroulliefahrten aus.
> 
> Als wir aufm Farnweg ein paar Fotos geschossen haben, kam ein Förster zu Fuß zu uns und bat (sehr nett und höflich) uns doch nicht so laut zu sein. "Die ursprünglichen Waldbewohner bräuchten ihre Ruhe."
> 
> Süß und amüsant zugleich. ABER: Respektvoller Umgang!


ja uns hat auch ein förster angesprochen oberrer teil farn er hätte "gehört das er sehr schön zu fahren würde"
naja nach na ellen langen diskusionhat er uns dan doch ohne anzeige gehen lassen also in den nächsten tagen sollte man lieber aufpassen
und das mit dem respekt voller umgang naja ich glaube das müssen die auch noch mal lernen aber es ist nun mal auch ihr job


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> naja nach na ellen langen diskusionhat er uns dan doch ohne anzeige gehen lassen ...



Mach net Panik sondern rück doch mal mit Informationen raus anstatt hier immer nur "blablablub" zu machen ... Was, warum, wieso usw.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. April 2010)

homer_simplon schrieb:


> am bielstein gab es heute einen ziemlich üblen unfall mit viel tatütata und ner furiosen rettungsaktion.  die forst wird das sicher als "sowas von saugefährlichem halsbrechersport, der verboten gehört" ausschlachten. Heute fuhren die forstleute deshalb auch im westdeister durch die gegend um alle behelmten hasardeure die dort auf töws unterwegs waren zum sofasport zu bekehren. Zum genauen hergang sollten sich allerdings die direkt beteiligten zu wort melden, weil ich von der sache nur aus zweiter hand erfahren habe.
> Ich wünsche dem verunfallten deisterfreund jedenfalls alles gute und gute und schnelle genesung. Kopf hoch



=> ig


----------



## fjolnir (10. April 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> am Bielstein gab es heute einen ziemlich üblen Unfall mit viel tatütata und ner furiosen Rettungsaktion.  Die Forst wird das sicher als "sowas von saugefährlichem Halsbrechersport, der verboten gehört" ausschlachten. Heute fuhren die Forstleute deshalb auch im Westdeister durch die Gegend um alle behelmten Hasardeure die dort auf töWs unterwegs waren zum Sofasport zu bekehren. Zum genauen Hergang sollten sich allerdings die direkt Beteiligten zu Wort melden, weil ich von der Sache nur aus zweiter Hand erfahren habe.
> Ich wünsche dem verunfallten Deisterfreund jedenfalls alles Gute und gute und schnelle Genesung. Kopf hoch


karfreitag gabs am heisterburgtrail auch einen unfall mit rettungswagen etc.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. April 2010)

Grenzweg ist komplett trocken fahrbar.
Laube und Steingarten ebenfalls.


----------



## Scott865 (11. April 2010)

@Frühschicht

Ich falle heute aus hab mir gestern abend noch ganz schlimm dicken kopf eingefangen.also viel spaß


----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2010)

Moin, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es "nur" Unfälle im Sinne Unachtsamkeit waren und keine gezielten Aktionen gegen DH + Freeridler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (11. April 2010)

Ganz "normale" Unfälle. Allerdings habe ich es auch nur aus zweiter Hand.


----------



## chris2305 (11. April 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ganz "normale" Unfälle. Allerdings habe ich es auch nur aus zweiter Hand.



so ist es richtig


----------



## firefighter76 (11. April 2010)

huhu ich komme auch um 11:30-12:00 zum waldkater bitte warten


----------



## Phil81 (11. April 2010)

Keine Sorge da ich noch Maloche wird Johans sehr optimistisches 11:30 eh nicht zu schaffen sein.


----------



## firefighter76 (11. April 2010)

ok bis gleich


----------



## matzinski (11. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Grenzweg ist komplett trocken fahrbar.
> Laube und Steingarten ebenfalls.


Komisch  heut morgen war er nass, aber trotzdem gut fahrbar. Hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht.  



Scott865 schrieb:


> @Frühschicht
> 
> Ich falle heute aus hab mir gestern abend noch ganz schlimm dicken kopf eingefangen.also viel spaß


Dafür gibt es Aspirin und viel frische Luft. Gilt also nicht als Ausrede


----------



## 1Tintin (11. April 2010)

Tach,
also so was hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt,
gestern hat uns beim Bergaufradeln nähe Wasserräder ein silberner Pick up mit einem Affenzahn überholt ohne zu Hupen ode so, wir sind fast vom Rad gefallen. Vor der Kurve  
(Ausstieg Ladys Only) hat er nur kurz gehupt, und ist weiter gedonnert.
Da soll sich noch mal einer über uns beschweren.

Bis bald im Wald

Tintin


----------



## Quen (11. April 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Tach,
> also so was hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt,
> gestern hat uns beim Bergaufradeln nähe Wasserräder ein silberner Pick up mit einem Affenzahn überholt ohne zu Hupen ode so, wir sind fast vom Rad gefallen. Vor der Kurve
> (Ausstieg Ladys Only) hat er nur kurz gehupt, und ist weiter gedonnert.
> ...


Ich glaub' der kam uns MI auch entgegen.

Generell ist mir aufgefallen, dass motorisiert häufig recht unangemessen gefahren wird.

Sei's drum, nobody is perfect.


----------



## Scott865 (11. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es Aspirin und viel frische Luft. Gilt also nicht als Ausrede


Nee das hätte heute gar keinen Wert gehabt.:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (12. April 2010)

geschenk taifun = IG


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. April 2010)

anbei die presseberichte aus 

deisteranzeiger : 




neue deister zeitung :


----------



## Phil81 (12. April 2010)

Was ist da los?

Zwei fast wertungsfreie Artikel eurer Käseblätter...

ich staune


----------



## Jennfa (12. April 2010)

Das war ja ne ganz schön krasse action da im Wald, der arme Alex . 

" Die Polizei prüft jetzt ob der Wennigser da überhaupt fahren durfte."

Naja Verbotsschilder stehen da ja nicht und ein eindeutiges Gesetz gibt es da auch nicht, welches aussagt wo nicht gefahren werden darf...woher soll man dann genau wissen wo man fahren "darf" und wo nicht. Dann sollen die mal ermitteln, was handfestes gibt es da ja eh nicht!


----------



## chris2305 (12. April 2010)

....besser nix


----------



## Madeba (12. April 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> ....besser nix



dann schließe ich mich dem mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. April 2010)

Je mehr wir hier mutmaßen, desto mehr Steilvorlagen bekommen die Schreiber aus der 2. Reihe!!

Nur mal aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen am Rande:
Wäre an der Stelle ein Forstarbeiter gestürzt, wäre dann das Bäumefällen im Deister gefährdet?
Wäre ein 70 jähriger Wanderer dort gestürzt, würde dann wandern verboten?


----------



## 1Tintin (12. April 2010)

Erstmal gute Besserung an Alex,

und jetzt weiss ich wohl auch, warum der Pick up so an uns vorbei gerast ist.

Tintin


----------



## Berrrnd (12. April 2010)

von mir auch gute besserung! 


was wird jetzt aus dem team für duisburg?


----------



## chris2305 (12. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> was wird jetzt aus dem team für duisburg?



Sorry, ich glaube wir(oder Er)haben/hat jetzt doch andere Sorgen, oder???


----------



## Torben. (12. April 2010)

gute besserung an den verunglückten


----------



## Berrrnd (12. April 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich glaube wir(oder Er)haben/hat jetzt doch andere Sorgen, oder???



ist mir schon klar! sollte auch bestimmt nicht so rüberkommen als wenn es für mich nur duisburg gibt.
die frage war auch eher an dich, quen und schappi gerichtet.

es ist immer schlimm wenn jemandem was passiert, aber das schlimmst wäre, wenn jetzt alle den kopf in den sand stecken und das rad in die ecke stellen.


----------



## Quen (12. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ist mir schon klar! sollte auch bestimmt nicht so rüberkommen als wenn es für mich nur duisburg gibt.
> die frage war auch eher an dich, quen und schappi gerichtet.
> 
> es ist immer schlimm wenn jemandem was passiert, aber das schlimmst wäre, wenn jetzt alle den kopf in den sand stecken und das rad in die ecke stellen.


Den Kopf steckt keiner in den Sand.

Wir sehen erstmal zu das Alex wieder auf die Beine kommt! Und so wie ich ihn kenne, wird er das auch gut hinbekommen. 

DU schieben mir mal nach hinten - vorher gilt es wichtigere Dinge in den Vordergrund zu stellen.


----------



## exto (12. April 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> " Die Polizei prüft jetzt ob der Wennigser da überhaupt fahren durfte."



Wie witzisch 

Hab ich jetzt damals im Politikunterricht nicht aufgepasst, oder war's der Schreiberling, bzw. der Pressesprecher der Rennleitung, der den erbaulichen Unterricht verschnarcht hat?

Ist es in unserer schönen Republik nicht zumindest seit '49 so, dass wir eine Gewaltenteilung haben? Oder sind aus kostensparenden Erwägungen aufgrund der angespannten Haushaltslage (Rekordneuverschuldung usw.) jetzt Exekutive und Judikative fusioniert (so wie Karstadt und Quelle in ihrem Erfolgskonzept)?



Wär doch mal was, oder?

Irgendwie muss ja die Kostenlawine, die durch den Einsatz von (wie man munkelt) ca. 50 Rettungsvollprofis wieder reingeholt werden. Besonders vor dem Hintergrund, dass sicher schon (auf Betreiben des örtlichen "Nutzfahrzeughändlerfeuerwehrehrenmitgliedes") ernsthaft über die Anschaffung eines Pinzgauers, wenn nicht gar eines Bergepanzers diskutiert wird. 

Klärt mich doch mal auf: Entscheidet in Springe die Polizei über solche Tatbestände, während sich in Wennigsen das Amtsgericht mit derlei Fragen beschäftigt? is ja schließlich n anderer Landkreis, oder? Ich blick da nich mehr durch...


----------



## Fh4n (12. April 2010)

Ich schätze eher, dass die hiesigen Rettungskräfte noch nicht im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen sind. "Achja, es gibt ja MTBler". "Mist, jetzt müssen demnächst noch für solche Einsätze ausgebildet werden."

Ich sehs schon vor Augen. Bergwacht auf staatlich finanzierten MTBs, weil die Polizei nicht schnell genug am Unglücksort sein kann. Demnach wird die Rennleitung dann für deine "Exekutive meets Judikative" abgestellt.


----------



## schappi (12. April 2010)

Ich werde mal die Anschaffung einer Schleifkorbtrage und die Ausbildung der Wennigser Feuerwehr in Offroadrettung anleiern.
Gruß
Schappi

Tut mir leid das ich mich in letzter Zeit so rar mache, aber ich habe gut zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (12. April 2010)

Also aus eigener Erfahrung kan ich berichten, dass der Rettungseinsatz  durch die zuständige Gemeinde berechnet wird. 

Also wäre die Anschaffung (Finanzierung) von speziellem Bergungsequipment gesichert!

Aber wollen wir hoffen, dass die so etwas nicht brauchen! Denn Stürze mit schweren Verletzungen braucht man nicht!


----------



## firefighter76 (12. April 2010)

wäre ja gerne dabei gewesen bei dem rettungsdebakel also wir üben immer wieder solche extremsituationen 
@exto: ist noch der selbe landkreis (region hannover) und selber brandabschnitt der abschnittsleiter wohnt in bredenbeck


----------



## Madeba (12. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Wir sehen erstmal zu das Alex wieder auf die Beine kommt! Und so wie ich ihn kenne, wird er das auch gut hinbekommen.


wenn Alex jetzt schon wieder voll belasten darf und soll, würde ich mir für DU keine Sorgen machen... 

...außer, das er Euch dort abkocht


----------



## Berrrnd (12. April 2010)

kann mir mal irgendwer sagen was alex genau hat? per pn!

oben im zeitungsbericht steht ja nur was von nem bruch.


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. April 2010)

also ich muss hier mal eine lanze für die ffw brechen. 

sicherlich sieht auf dem ersten blick die aktion stümperhaft aus. 

aber die feuerwehrleute hatten auch eine völlig falsche meldung durch die rettungsleitstelle erhalten. 

die zuerst am unfallort eintreffende sanitäterin hatte extra die wehr aus dem nachbarort angefordert, da diese eine schleifkorbtrage hat. die leitstelle hat aber die wehr aus springe angepiept. 

diese haben eine meldung bekommen mit höhenrettung. 

da das gelände sehr steinig ist, und der verunfallte starke schmerzen bei schon kleinster bewegung hatte, war der abtransport nicht einfach. 
erst das herbeigeholte thw hatte eine solche trage, und konnte dann den biker bergen. 

die anwesenden helfer hatten den patienten immer in beobachtung, und ohne bewegung des beines waren auch keine schmerzen vorhanden, sodaß in ruhe über die bevorstehende bergung nachgedacht werden konnte.

ich wünsche mir zwar keine wiederholung solch einer aktion, aber bin mir sehr sicher, dass die rettungskräfte beim nächsten einsatz die bergung perfekt meistern werden. 

auch waren die feuerwehrleute sehr hilfsbereit, und haben netterweise das bike vom opfer mitgenommen, sodass wir unsere tour fortsetzen konnten. 

ich möchte mich hiermit nochmal ausdrücklich bei allen beteiligten für die bergung bedanken. 

da ich viele der helfer persönlich kenne, weiss ich auch, dass seit dieser bergung über die anschaffung solch einer trage nachgedacht wird.  


hoerman


----------



## firefighter76 (12. April 2010)

hat einer raab seinen sturz gesehen der sieht ja auch gut aus


----------



## janisj (12. April 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> hat einer raab seinen sturz gesehen der sieht ja auch gut aus



Der hat ja nicht kapiert und nach dem ersten Sturz nochmal den Sturz genossen (2 Sturze gleiche Stelle). Danach kam Amnesie und Kurzzeitgedechnissverlust.


----------



## Scott-y (12. April 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> hat einer raab seinen sturz gesehen der sieht ja auch gut aus


 Ich habe die Zeitlupe richtig genossen.


----------



## firefighter76 (13. April 2010)

dem ist ja das CUBE bike auch gleich zweimal auf den kopf geknallt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwermetall (13. April 2010)

Raab ist hier ein wenig im falschen Thema,
aber wenn wir schon mal dabei sind 

Bisher dachte ich immer, dass die Show eine abgekartete Sache ist,
aber Raab hat bei seinem Sturz ein ziemlichen Anfängerfehler gemacht und blieb beim Überfahren des Hindernisses einfach im Sattel sitzen 
Hier wurde mit Sicherheit nichts vorher abgesprochen.
Wenngleich er mich genau hierbei ein wenig enttäuscht hat,
überzeugt er doch sonst mit einer guten Allgemeinfitness.
Aber Respekt für seinen Kampfgeist, sich die Nummer nochmal zu geben.


----------



## matzinski (13. April 2010)

wenn die Show abgekartet wäre, dann hätten sie dem Raab niemals ein Bike gegeben, es sie denn, die wollten unbedingt die 2 Millionen loswerden. Eins hat man ganz klar gesehen: der Raab kann nix auf dem Bike. Er kam ja schon am Anfang mit der Schaltung nicht zurecht.  Der hat vorher noch nie auf 'nem MTB gesessen.


----------



## Power-Valve (13. April 2010)

gibt es das Raab Ding irgendwo im Netz? So Aerger, leider verpasst. Normal schlage ich mich nicht gerade drum den zu gucken...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. April 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> gibt es das Raab Ding irgendwo im Netz? So Aerger, leider verpasst. Normal schlage ich mich nicht gerade drum den zu gucken...
> 
> Gruss Uwe


 
Der Link steht im Beitrag auf des Forums Startseite


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. April 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> gibt es das Raab Ding irgendwo im Netz? So Aerger, leider verpasst. Normal schlage ich mich nicht gerade drum den zu gucken...
> 
> Gruss Uwe



http://www.myspass.de/myspass/shows/tvshows/schlag-den-raab/Der-Sturz--/1682/


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. April 2010)

Ihr könnt ja mal den Raab in den Deister einladen zum Fahrtechnikkurs 
Und gebt ihm dann kein Bike von Hörman, das steht auch überall nur C..E drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lissey (13. April 2010)

hey 
ich bin gerade dabei so langsam mit freeride/downhill anzufangen und wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand ein paar strecken sagen kann oder mich eventuell auch mal mitnehmen könnte. wohne direkt am deister bei springe.
bin noch absoulute anfängerin und habe auch noch keine richtige ausrüstung würde das aber gerne mal probieren und eventuell dann auch richtig machen

lg lissey


----------



## Quen (13. April 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> wenn Alex jetzt schon wieder voll belasten darf und soll, würde ich mir für DU keine Sorgen machen...
> 
> ...außer, das er Euch dort abkocht


Na wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben.

Wieder fit werden darf er ja, aber...


----------



## Quen (13. April 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> hey
> ich bin gerade dabei so langsam mit freeride/downhill anzufangen und wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand ein paar strecken sagen kann oder mich eventuell auch mal mitnehmen könnte. wohne direkt am deister bei springe.
> bin noch absoulute anfängerin und habe auch noch keine richtige ausrüstung würde das aber gerne mal probieren und eventuell dann auch richtig machen
> 
> lg lissey


Hi,

genaue (Weg-) Beschreibungen zu Strecken wirst du hier nicht finden.

Am besten schließt du dich mal ein paar Leuten an - Treffpunkte werden hier im Thread genannt.

Was für eine Ausrüstung hast du denn? Helm und Handschuhe sind minimum und bereits bei einem leichten Sturz, der schnell mal passieren kann, absolut erforderlich. Notfalls ausleihen!

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren (du wirst dann eh bei unserem Sport bleiben)! 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Phil81 (13. April 2010)

Habe Freitag ziemlich zeitig Feierabend 

Hat jemand Lust/Zeit so gegen 13:00 etwas durch den Deister zu eiern?


----------



## lissey (13. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> genaue (Weg-) Beschreibungen zu Strecken wirst du hier nicht finden.
> 
> ...




Hey Sebastian
also ich hab nur ein normalen Fahrradhelm und normale Fahrradhandschuhe, und ein Bulls MTB.

Gruß Lisa


----------



## Quen (13. April 2010)

... das ist ausreichend fuern anfang!

gruss


lissey schrieb:


> Hey Sebastian
> also ich hab nur ein normalen Fahrradhelm und normale Fahrradhandschuhe, und ein Bulls MTB.
> 
> Gruß Lisa


----------



## Slidger (13. April 2010)

Hey Lisa,

das ist doch schon das genau richtige!
Wie sieht es mit einem Flaschenhalter aus?
Was zu trinken wirst du mit Sicherheit auch brauchen.

MfG

Bernd



Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## lissey (13. April 2010)

Slidger schrieb:


> Hey Lisa,
> 
> das ist doch schon das genau richtige!
> Wie sieht es mit einem Flaschenhalter aus?
> ...



Hey
also ich glaub ich hab einen aber weiß ich jetzt so spontan gerade nicht aber das sollte ja nicht das problem sein =))
Gruß Lisa


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. April 2010)

Exto, Sören, Quen usw.: Wer fährt denn von euch Sonntag den Lönskrug Marathon mit? Wenn ich da nicht alleine bin, hätte ich ja evtl. Lust dazu.


----------



## chris2305 (13. April 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Exto, Sören, Quen usw.: Wer fährt denn von euch Sonntag den Lönskrug Marathon mit? Wenn ich da nicht alleine bin, hätte ich ja evtl. Lust dazu.


Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. April 2010)

Kuhl, fahrt ihr Sonntag morgen los oder schon Samstag?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. April 2010)

ich auch.

und da roudy sein marathon nicht ausführen will, muss ich das wohl übernehmen.
habe zwar mein bike zusammen, aber die testfahrt morgen muss ich mal noch abwarten. irgendwie ungewohnt mit federung.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. April 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> Hey
> also ich glaub ich hab einen aber weiß ich jetzt so spontan gerade nicht aber das sollte ja nicht das problem sein =))
> Gruß Lisa



Freeride/Downhill <-> Bulls MTB <-> Flaschenhalter 
Wir nehmen dich trotzdem gern mit 
Wie lange fährst du das Bulls schon?
Wie lang sind die Touren die du fuhrst in Std?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich auch.
> 
> und da roudy sein marathon nicht ausführen will, muss ich das wohl übernehmen.
> habe zwar mein bike zusammen, aber die testfahrt morgen muss ich mal noch abwarten. irgendwie ungewohnt mit federung.



Bei mir kribbelt es irgendwie noch nicht 
Und eine 40km Fahrradtour kann ich auch zuhause machen.
Falls mir die Decke noch auf den Kopf fällt, könnte ich mir auch Support: Fotos& Flaschen vorstellen.

Damit das Kribbeln doch mal wieder kommt, werde ich morgen wohl fahren.
Start so 17:30 - 18:00 entweder "Oberschenkel-Regeneration" oder "Rennsimulation für die Merxhausener" -> Entscheidung morgen Nachmittag


----------



## Berrrnd (13. April 2010)

dann pass auf das es dich nicht doch noch erwischt.
je näher es kommt, umso schlimmer wirds.


----------



## chris2305 (13. April 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Kuhl, fahrt ihr Sonntag morgen los oder schon Samstag?



Sonntag morgen, für uns ist die Anreise ja nicht so schlimm


----------



## exto (13. April 2010)

Ich komm jedenfalls nicht mit.

1. Will ich übers WE nach Utrecht
2. Ist Hellental kein Singlespeedrevier
3. Hab ich keinen Flaschenhalter (falls ich mal Durst kriege)

;-)


----------



## lissey (13. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Freeride/Downhill <-> Bulls MTB <-> Flaschenhalter
> Wir nehmen dich trotzdem gern mit
> Wie lange fährst du das Bulls schon?
> Wie lang sind die Touren die du fuhrst in Std?



Das Bulls fahre ich schon seid 4 oder 5 Jahren ist aber noch gut
also so richtige touren bin ich noch nie groß gefahren, vor zwei jahren mal in den bergen 4 stunden am stück.


----------



## chris2305 (13. April 2010)

Roudy:
Rennsupport wäre ja mal was ganz neues.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (13. April 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Exto, Sören, Quen usw.: Wer fährt denn von euch Sonntag den Lönskrug Marathon mit? Wenn ich da nicht alleine bin, hätte ich ja evtl. Lust dazu.



Ich wollte da auch mitfahren. Jetzt muss ich arbeiten :kotz:


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> dann pass auf das es dich nicht doch noch erwischt.
> je näher es kommt, umso schlimmer wirds.



Ist jetzt mein 16. MTB-Rennjahr und das 30. Wettkampjahr, da hat man(n) das langsam im Urin


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Falls mir die Decke noch auf den Kopf fällt, könnte ich mir auch Support: Fotos& Flaschen vorstellen.
> 
> Damit das Kribbeln doch mal wieder kommt, werde ich morgen wohl fahren.
> Start so 17:30 - 18:00 entweder "Oberschenkel-Regeneration" oder "Rennsimulation für die Merxhausener" -> Entscheidung morgen Nachmittag



falls wir sonntag keine tour im deister machen wollen, sag bescheid, überlegt nach merxhausen zu fahren, hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. April 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> falls wir sonntag keine tour im deister machen wollen, sag bescheid, überlegt nach merxhausen zu fahren, hatte ich auch schon.



wozu ? Willst du auch Fotos machen 
Ich hab noch irgendwie gar keine Lust auf 2 Std. Rennerei


----------



## Berrrnd (13. April 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> wozu ? Willst du auch Fotos machen
> Ich hab noch irgendwie gar keine Lust auf 2 Std. Rennerei



die schnellen schaffens in knapp über 1,5std.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. April 2010)

Vielleicht mal Enduro in den Bückebergen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (13. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal Enduro in den Bückebergen?



da war ich dieses Jahr glaube ich noch gar nicht, dann lieber ins Madeba-Land


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. April 2010)

bü-berg oder madeba-land  

da reichen doch die hardtails für


----------



## chris2305 (14. April 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bü-berg oder madeba-land
> 
> da reichen doch die hardtails für



Wärst doch froh wenn du zur Zeit Hardtail fahren könntest,oder??

Das klingt doch sehr abwertend


----------



## Skyjet (14. April 2010)

Moin,
irgendwer Lust am Freitag gegen Mittag (ca. 12:00) im Deister zu cruisen?


----------



## schappi (14. April 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bü-berg oder madeba-land
> 
> da reichen doch die hardtails für



Hoerman, Hoerman,
manchmal reflektierst du deine Worte nicht und wunderst dich dann warum deine Mitmenschen emotional reagieren
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (14. April 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Habe Freitag ziemlich zeitig Feierabend
> 
> Hat jemand Lust/Zeit so gegen 13:00 etwas durch den Deister zu eiern?





Skyjet schrieb:


> Moin,
> irgendwer Lust am Freitag gegen Mittag (ca. 12:00) im Deister zu cruisen?



...macht 5  Vermittlungsgebühr


----------



## Quen (14. April 2010)

ich!

fahr mit, da geht way fuer dich!



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Exto, Sören, Quen usw.: Wer fährt denn von euch Sonntag den Lönskrug Marathon mit? Wenn ich da nicht alleine bin, hätte ich ja evtl. Lust dazu.


----------



## paul.lahner (14. April 2010)

moin,

nochmal ein
 kommentar zum rettungsdebakel....

war vor ort ein rtw oder ktw?
auf jedem rtw sollte eine schaufeltrage sein,damit kann schon sehr gut transportiert werden,ohne den patienten zu bewegen.
und zur analgesie kann auch schon mal ein notarzt nachgefordert werden.
also ist vom rettungsdienst evtl nicht alles rund gelaufen...

und geborgen werden die toten...


----------



## Skyjet (14. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> ...macht 5  Vermittlungsgebühr


 

 lade dich auf nen Raider am Annaturm ein....


----------



## Jennfa (14. April 2010)

Ich bin Freitag etwas später im Deister unterwegs, wahrscheinlich mit Conny . Also ne Mädelsrunde, was aber niemanden ausschließen soll. Wir sind halt sehr spaßig und gemütlich unterwegs . 

@ Lissey: Wir können dich auch gern mal mitnehmen, wahrscheinlich wäre dann ein Start ab Waldkater sinnvoll für alle, auch von den Trails her gut zu erreichen wenn du noch nicht so die Kondition hast. 

Ich hab gestern erstmal meine neue Maloja-Cord-Freeridehose auf einer "CC"-Runde eingeweiht . Ja, ich will Konditionsmäßig dieses Jahr mal angreifen . Die Runde am Wochenende hatte aber teilweise auch echt ein Tempo drauf und das obwohl ich mich schon echt ganz fit fühle *puh*.  

Ach ist die neue Hose bequem, ok und toll sieht sie auch noch aus und passt endlich mal zum Trikot. Hoerman ich mach dir noch Konkurrenz....jetzt müssten Helm und Handschuhe noch braun sein, mist .

Viele Grüße
Jenna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (14. April 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> lade dich auf nen Raider am Annaturm ein....


Raider heißt jetzt TWIX


----------



## exto (14. April 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman, Hoerman,
> manchmal reflektierst du deine Worte nicht und wunderst dich dann warum deine Mitmenschen emotional reagieren
> Gruß
> Schappi



Bitte unbedingt (!) so lassen!!!


----------



## Skyjet (14. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Raider heißt jetzt TWIX


 
Stimmt da war ja was....das waren noch Zeiten als Twix nach raider hieß 

@ Jenna: Wann seid ihr denn im Deister unterwegs? Zieh mir mit dem Kajalstift die Augenlieder nach und rasier mir die Beine und dann kann´s  los gehen


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. April 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman, Hoerman,
> manchmal reflektierst du deine Worte nicht und wunderst dich dann warum deine Mitmenschen emotional reagieren
> Gruß
> Schappi



moin moin, großer meister , 

die worte sind sehr wohl mit bedacht ausgewählt worden. 
die genannten gebiete laden zum touren fahren ein. 
da ich die z. zt. leider nicht fahren kann ( der oberschenkel ) , sind z. zt. nur gemütliche trailtouren drin. 

und trailmäßig müssen diese gebiete erst aufgebaut werden


----------



## Phil81 (14. April 2010)

Wär dann auch dabei!

Gemütlich ist das auch mit ner Pause am ATurm?


----------



## Skyjet (14. April 2010)

Wann und Wo? Könnte um 12:00 am bbw oder 12:20 WK sein


----------



## Madeba (14. April 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und trailmäßig müssen diese gebiete erst aufgebaut werden


hier wir nix gebaut, die Natur ist immer noch der beste Baumeister 

je später der Sommer, desto spannender und "prickelnder" die Trails


----------



## herkulars (14. April 2010)

> je später der Sommer, desto spannender und "prickelnder" die Trails



Stehen dann die Brennnesseln so hoch oder wie?


----------



## Scott865 (14. April 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Wann und Wo? Könnte um 12:00 am bbw oder 12:20 WK sein


wäre auch mit von der partie muß ich aber noch mit meinem Chef abklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (14. April 2010)

wer hat bock auf bb heute?

17 uhr am hotel


----------



## schappi (14. April 2010)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> nochmal ein
> kommentar zum rettungsdebakel....
> ...



Hallo Paul

Das Gelände war für Spielzeug wie Schaufeltrage oder Vakuummatratze nicht gemacht: ca 45 grad Steigung und sehr steinig. Da hält es niemand mit Trage mehr auf den Beinen. Da hilft nur eine Schleifkorbtrage.

Zur Ehrenrettung des DRK: die haben der Leitstelle gesagt eine ganz bestimmte Feuerwehr die eine Schleifkorbtrage besitzt zu alarmieren, Hat die Leitstelle nicht gemacht, sondern die nach Alarmplan zuständige Wehr in Springe zu einer "Höhenrettung" alarmiert. Die dann vor Ort feststellte, daß sie eine Schleifkorbtrage benötigen, worauf hin dann das THW alarmiert wurde.
gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> wer hat bock auf bb heute?
> 17 uhr am hotel


 
Ich komme erst gegen 17:30 vor die Tür und werde dann ´ne CC Runde drehen.


----------



## Quen (14. April 2010)

ist mir heute  leider zu spaet 

gruss



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich komme erst gegen 17:30 vor die Tür und werde dann ´ne CC Runde drehen.


----------



## matzinski (14. April 2010)

Trainingsstand `10: 59h - 7660Km - 8.100Hm 

Roudy, du wirst auch immer schneller, 7660Km in 59h, und dann auch noch 8100 hm. Kann man da auf den töw nicht wegen Geschwindigkeitsübertretung belangt werden?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Trainingsstand `10: 59h - 7660Km - 8.100Hm
> 
> Roudy, du wirst auch immer schneller, 7660Km in 59h, und dann auch noch 8100 hm. Kann man da auf den töw nicht wegen Geschwindigkeitsübertretung belangt werden?


 
Oops, das war einen meiner geheimen Nebenstatistiken: Wie viele h / km / hm wohnt mein Rad im Auto auf dem Weg zum radeln. 

Worauf Ihr alle so achtet! 
Das war ein Tipppfeler [eine 6 zuviel]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (14. April 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Stehen dann die Brennnesseln so hoch oder wie?


noch höher , werden nur von den Disteln überragt. 

Auf so einer Tour wirst Du Dir trotzdem wünschen, die teuren, Langarm- und -bein-Bike-Klamotten zu Hause gelassen zu haben, da die von den Brombeeren zerfleddert werden. 

Hach, was freu ich mich drauf...


----------



## lissey (14. April 2010)

tag alle zusammen =))
ich hab ne frage und zwar weiß ich nicht wie groß das bike sein muss.
ich bin 1,82 groß =))
weil manchmal steht da was von 17" oder auch mal M und ich weiß nicht was ich da nehemen soll


----------



## matzinski (14. April 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> tag alle zusammen =))
> ich hab ne frage und zwar weiß ich nicht wie groß das bike sein muss.
> ich bin 1,82 groß =))
> weil manchmal steht da was von 17" oder auch mal M und ich weiß nicht was ich da nehemen soll


Das ist nicht ganz so einfach. Wärst du ein Mann, würd' ich spontan mal 20" oder Größe L sagen. 18" oder M könnte auch passen - vor allem, wenn du ein abfahrtsorientiertes Bike kaufen möchtest. Aber: Frauen haben leider meist kürzere Arme im Verhältnis zur Beinlänge als Männer (nicht lachen, stimmt wirklich und soll auch so sein ). Daher muss hier manchmal ein Bike mit spezieller Frauengeometrie gewählt werden. Bei diesen Rahmen ist meist das Verhältnis von Oberrohrlänge zu Sitzrohrlänge kleiner, so dass frau nicht so gestreckt auf dem Bock sitzen muss. 

Ich fürchte da hilft nur ausprobieren bzw. eine vernünftige Beratung beim Fachhändler.


----------



## schappi (14. April 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> tag alle zusammen =))
> ich hab ne frage und zwar weiß ich nicht wie groß das bike sein muss.
> ich bin 1,82 groß =))
> weil manchmal steht da was von 17" oder auch mal M und ich weiß nicht was ich da nehemen soll



Hallo Lissey,
was soll es denn für ein Bike werden?
Stell das mal rein hier dann könnne wir dir anhand der Rahmengeometrie sagen, welche Größe du brauchst. Schreib hier noch mal welche Beinlänge du hast.
Die Rahmen werden nach der Sitzrohlänge einegteilt. Deine Position auf dem Bike ist aber viel mehr von Sitzwinkel, Steuerrohrlänge und Oberrohlänge abhängig
Wenn du in Springe wohnst, dann kannst du dich auch mal mit Hoerman treffen, der so ziemlich jedes Bike zwischen Carbonhardtail bis Downhiller in Größe M sein Eigen nennt. Vieleicht lässt er dich ja mal probefahren
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## lissey (14. April 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Lissey,
> was soll es denn für ein Bike werden?
> Stell das mal rein hier dann könnne wir dir anhand der Rahmengeometrie sagen, welche Größe du brauchst. Schreib hier noch mal welche Beinlänge du hast.
> Die Rahmen werden nach der Sitzrohlänge einegteilt. Deine Position auf dem Bike ist aber viel mehr von Sitzwinkel, Steuerrohrlänge und Oberrohlänge abhängig
> ...



also ein genaues bike habe ich noch nicht aber im kopf habe ich mal kona stinky 
meine beine sind bis zum hüftknochen 1,12m lang =))


----------



## herkulars (14. April 2010)

Das ist leider genau das falsche Maß. Du brauchst die Innenlänge, auch Schrittlänge genannt. Hier z.B. wird erklärt, wie Du die Schrittlänge messen kannst.

Wie Schappi schon richtig geschrieben hat, probier am besten ein paar Bikes aus. Nur von der reinen Größenangabe hat man noch nicht immer den richtigen Wohlfühlfaktor auf dem Rad.


----------



## exto (14. April 2010)

Du musst die Schrittlänge INNEN messen. Am besten so:

Wasserwaage zwischen die Beine in den Schritt klemmen. Waagerecht halten, dann mit nem Maßband den Abstand vom Boden zur Oberkante der Wasserwaage messen. 

Wie matze schon sagte, als Frau wirst du n bisschen andere Maße haben, als wir Männer. Da das Bike dann schnell zu lang wird, lieber n bisschen kleiner. Das Stinky gibt's z.B. in 17"


----------



## exto (14. April 2010)

He Lars, DAS is mal ne nette Beschreibung. Besonders der Satz hier gefällt mir:

_"Haben Sie eine Person Ihres Vertrauens in Ihrer Nähe *(vergessen Sie nicht, Sie sind immer noch nackt...)*, dann lassen Sie sich beim Ablesen helfen."_


----------



## lissey (14. April 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Das ist leider genau das falsche Maß. Du brauchst die Innenlänge, auch Schrittlänge genannt. Hier z.B. wird erklärt, wie Du die Schrittlänge messen kannst.
> 
> Wie Schappi schon richtig geschrieben hat, probier am besten ein paar Bikes aus. Nur von der reinen Größenangabe hat man noch nicht immer den richtigen Wohlfühlfaktor auf dem Rad.



alles klar und wo kann man sich solche bikes holen die man testen kann?


----------



## Dease (14. April 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Wie Schappi schon richtig geschrieben hat, probier am besten ein paar Bikes aus. Nur von der reinen Größenangabe hat man noch nicht immer den richtigen Wohlfühlfaktor auf dem Rad.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich habe letztes Jahr auf der Suche nach nem neuen Fully 7 versch. Bikes probegefahren, bis ich mein Wohlfühlbike gefunden habe. 

Auf meinem urspünglichen Favoriten saß ich übrigens nicht so angenehm. 

Man sitzt tatsächlich auf jedem Bike anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lissey (14. April 2010)

ja und wo kann ich solche bikes probefahren?
oder woher bekomm ich welche?


----------



## Dease (14. April 2010)

Schau einfach mal in einem Bikeladen vorbei z.B. ATB oder Cycles in Hannover, Bunny-Hopp oder Fun Corner in Hameln oder Bike Infection in Barsinghausen. Die haben auch alle ne Website bzw. zum Teil auch nen Onlineshop. 
Da kannst Du Dir die Adressen heraussuchen bzw. schon mal ne Vorauswahl anhand der geführten Marken treffen.


----------



## schappi (14. April 2010)

Also hier im Forum sind ja Freerider sehr weit verbreitet und die Rahmengröße M ist auch sehr verbreitet. Das Kona Stnky ist glaube ich nicht so gut für den deister, da bergauf sehr schwer zu treten,
Also ich habe ein Canyon Torque in M Homer hat ein Votec Enduro in M, Jenfa hat ein  Cheeta und ist genauso groß wie du, Hoerman hat ein Cube Fritz in M..Die könntest du alle mal probefahren


----------



## lissey (14. April 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Also hier im Forum sind ja Freerider sehr weit verbreitet und die Rahmengröße M ist auch sehr verbreitet. Das Kona Stnky ist glaube ich nicht so gut für den deister, da bergauf sehr schwer zu treten,
> Also ich habe ein Canyon Torque in M Homer hat ein Votec Enduro in M, Jenfa hat ein  Cheeta und ist genauso groß wie du, Hoerman hat ein Cube Fritz in M..Die könntest du alle mal probefahren



das wäre coool


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. April 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Also hier im Forum sind ja Freerider sehr weit verbreitet und die Rahmengröße M ist auch sehr verbreitet. Das Kona Stnky ist glaube ich nicht so gut für den deister, da bergauf sehr schwer zu treten,
> Also ich habe ein Canyon Torque in M Homer hat ein Votec Enduro in M, Jenfa hat ein  Cheeta und ist genauso groß wie du, Hoerman hat ein Cube Fritz in M..Die könntest du alle mal probefahren




das problem ist nur, das die bikes der männer auch auf deren gewicht abgestimmt sind  

und unter 90 kg ist da leider nix zu machen


----------



## Jennfa (14. April 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Also hier im Forum sind ja Freerider sehr weit verbreitet und die Rahmengröße M ist auch sehr verbreitet. Das Kona Stnky ist glaube ich nicht so gut für den deister, da bergauf sehr schwer zu treten,
> Also ich habe ein Canyon Torque in M Homer hat ein Votec Enduro in M, Jenfa hat ein  Cheeta und ist genauso groß wie du, Hoerman hat ein Cube Fritz in M..Die könntest du alle mal probefahren



Hehe, das Kona hat sich die Conny gerade gekauft und ich denke sie wird trotz des etwas höheren Gewichts ihre Freude daran haben . Das Bike dürfte so im Gewichtsbereich meines Cheetahs sein, das wird schon . Conny war auf jeden Fall von beiden meinen Bikes bergab begeistert und ich denke das wird beim Kona genauso laufen .

Wir haben uns schon kurzgeschlossen und werden demnächst mal Probefahrten durchführen ! Größe passt ja gut, da ähnlich wie bei mir!

2010 wird das Jahr der Mädels, genial !


----------



## Basche (14. April 2010)

Achtung! Es wurden wieder Nagelbretter im Wald gefunden. Diesmal im Bereich zw. Funkturm und Barsinghausen. 

2010 wird das Jahr der Mädels, genial ![/QUOTE]


----------



## könni__ (14. April 2010)

@ lissey für den Deister wäre vielleicht ein Specialized Enduro sl nicht schlecht. Die gibt es gerade sehr günstig in Hameln bei bunny hop für 1799,- statt 3599,- Das bike ist vergleichsweise leicht man kommt damit also auch den Berg rauf ;-) und hat Spaß bergab.


----------



## firefighter76 (14. April 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das problem ist nur, das die bikes der männer auch auf deren gewicht abgestimmt sind
> 
> und unter 90 kg ist da leider nix zu machen



hast du immer noch nicht abgespeckt  ich komme meinem idealgewicht immer näher  momentan 86kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (14. April 2010)

Siehste Lissey,hab doch gesagt hier wird dir geholfen.Denke eine Damenriege ist eher von Vorteil um dir die Trails zu zeigen ;-)

edit:Na sowas,da entdeckt man bei Jennfa doch tatsächlich noch ein Foto von sich aus Merxhausen in bester Schräglage ;-)


----------



## Phil81 (14. April 2010)

Basche schrieb:


> Achtung! Es wurden wieder Nagelbretter im Wald gefunden. Diesmal im Bereich zw. Funkturm und Barsinghausen.
> 
> 2010 wird das Jahr der Mädels, genial !


[/QUOTE]

Und zur anzeige gebracht?


----------



## JOGA72 (14. April 2010)

wurden nur vernichtet


----------



## JOGA72 (14. April 2010)

wir werden den Weg am WE noch einmal checken


----------



## kai_sl (15. April 2010)

hey kollegen ;-)
ich brauch mal wieder eure geballte fachkompetenz!!
ich steh kurz bevor, mir n enduro zu kaufen ...
leider hat das modell, dass ich mir ausgekuckt hab, ne 3er-kurbel.
die brauch ich aber nicht für die geplanten ausritte im deister.
ich will das 44er-Kettenblatt demontieren und statt dessen n
bashguard + ne schaltbare 2fach-kettenführung montieren.
übrigens: mein radl wird auch ne iscg05-aufnahme haben.

*die preisfrage nun:  was empfehlt ihr für eine kettenführung?*

wenn ihr schon dabei seid ... *
wie siehts aus mit ner höhenverstellbaren sattelstütze 
(remote vom lenker erwünscht!)?*

habt ihr erfahrungswerte?

bin gespannt auf eure tipps!  ;-)


----------



## chris2305 (15. April 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> übrigens: mein radl wird auch ne iscg05-aufnahme haben.
> 
> *die preisfrage nun:  was empfehlt ihr für eine kettenführung?*
> 
> ...



Brauchst du nicht, hätte noch ne Joplin zu verkaufen, ohne Remote


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (15. April 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> hey kollegen ;-)
> ich brauch mal wieder eure geballte fachkompetenz!!
> ich steh kurz bevor, mir n enduro zu kaufen ...
> leider hat das modell, dass ich mir ausgekuckt hab, ne 3er-kurbel.
> ...


Tausch die 3-fach Kurbel am besten gleich gegen die SLX 2-fach Kurbel mit Bashguard. Die hat dann auch gleich ein 36er Blatt statt 32. Außerdem hat das Teil Pedalgewindeeinsätze aus Stahl. Als Kettenführung reicht der NC-17 - Stinger Tensioner. Das Teil funktioniert 1A. 
siehe http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-SLX-Kurbel-mit-Bashguard-FC-M665::11869.html
und http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ner-ISCG05-BSA-ISCG-5530-5531-5532::2664.html bzw. 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...nger-Tensioner-E-Type-ISCG05-5533::15337.html wenn du einen E-Type Umwerfer hast.

Die 3-fach Kurbel kannst du dann im Bikemarkt verhökern. Für 'ne neue 3- fach Kurbel findest du bestimmt Abnehmer


----------



## exto (15. April 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> hey kollegen ;-)
> ich brauch mal wieder eure geballte fachkompetenz!!
> ich steh kurz bevor, mir n enduro zu kaufen ...
> leider hat das modell, dass ich mir ausgekuckt hab, ne 3er-kurbel.
> ...



Thema Kettenführung: Da gibt's n ganz klaren Favoriten: NC 17 Stinger. Die ist leicht, preiswert und funktioniert tadellos. BTW: Ich hätte da noch eine in ISCG 05 zu verkaufen...

Thema Sattelstütze: Da wird's schon schwieriger. Die Dinger sind im Prinzip die geilste Idee seit Jahren! Allerdings ist mir noch keine untergekommen, die ihren Wahnsinnspreis auch wert war. Ich selbst hab die Maverick (Vorgängerin der Joplin). Funktioniert ganz gut, braucht aber viel und aufwändige Wartung, ist echt schwer und der Klemmmechanismus für den Sattel ist nicht der Hammer. Im Moment hab ich kein Bike, wo sie reinpasst. Bevor ich mir überlege, was neues in der Richtung zu kaufen, wert ich mal abwarten, was Syntace so auf dem markt bringt. Das wird zwar noch teurer, sollte dann aber auch funktionieren.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. April 2010)

könni schrieb:


> @ lissey für den Deister wäre vielleicht ein Specialized Enduro sl nicht schlecht. Die gibt es gerade sehr günstig in Hameln bei bunny hop für 1799,- statt 3599,- Das bike ist vergleichsweise leicht man kommt damit also auch den Berg rauf ;-) und hat Spaß bergab.


Kann ich nur  [ breit grinsend] bestätigen 


firefighter76 schrieb:


> hast du immer noch nicht abgespeckt  ich komme meinem idealgewicht immer näher  momentan 86kg


77 



JOGA72 schrieb:


> wurden nur vernichtet


Habe ich (gelbe Regenjacke) euch an der Rakete getroffen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. April 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> hey kollegen ;-)
> ich brauch mal wieder eure geballte fachkompetenz!!
> ich steh kurz bevor, mir n enduro zu kaufen ...
> leider hat das modell, dass ich mir ausgekuckt hab, ne 3er-kurbel.
> ...


 
Ich staune 
Wieder einer infiziert 

Alle Tipps hast du schon => SLX 2-fach, keine Teleskopstütze.
Was wird es denn? Das Speci?


----------



## schappi (15. April 2010)

Schau dir mal die Kindshock I950 an: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...telstuetze-385-mm-mit-Remote-Modell-2010.html
Hat 125mm Verstellbereich und keine Kröpfung der Sattelstütze.(ist für ein Enduro wichtig wegen des meistens flachen Sitzwinkels Die I900 hat eine beträchtliche Kröpfung ist daher mehr für CC geeignet (oder wenn der rahmen zu kurz ist)
Die CB Joplins haben 100mm verstellbereich und sind nicht Zuverlässiger als die Kindshock.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## lakekeman (15. April 2010)

Bezüglich Kefü: Ich fand die Stinger mies, ist wieder geflogen.
Es gibt da 2 deutlich ausgereiftere, aber auch teurere Alternativen:

G-Junkies Zweig
http://www.g-junkies.de/zweig.html

Gamut Dual Ring
http://www.gamutusa.com/dual_ring.html

Werde wohl demnächst auch zuschlagen müssen, wenn Syntace nicht in die Puschen kommt.


----------



## janisj (15. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Thema Sattelstütze: Da wird's schon schwieriger. Die Dinger sind im Prinzip die geilste Idee seit Jahren! Allerdings ist mir noch keine untergekommen, die ihren Wahnsinnspreis auch wert war. Ich selbst hab die Maverick (Vorgängerin der Joplin). Funktioniert ganz gut, braucht aber viel und aufwändige Wartung, ist echt schwer und der Klemmmechanismus für den Sattel ist nicht der Hammer. Im Moment hab ich kein Bike, wo sie reinpasst. Bevor ich mir überlege, was neues in der Richtung zu kaufen, wert ich mal abwarten, was Syntace so auf dem markt bringt. Das wird zwar noch teurer, sollte dann aber auch funktionieren.



Nimm Gravity Dropper, der funktioniert tadellos und braucht keine Wartung ( da mechanisch). 

jj


----------



## Surtre (15. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Thema Kettenführung: ... NC 17 Stinger. Die ist [leicht], preiswert und funktioniert tadellos. ...


Das kann ich nach zwei Jahren Einsatz an zwei Rädern bestätigen.


----------



## Phil81 (15. April 2010)

Hammerschmidt


----------



## matzinski (15. April 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Bezüglich Kefü: Ich fand die Stinger mies, ist wieder geflogen.
> Es gibt da 2 deutlich ausgereiftere, aber auch teurere Alternativen:
> 
> G-Junkies Zweig
> ...


Die G-Junkies Zweig sieht sehr gut/ausgereift aus, optisch 1+. Aber was kostet das Teil? Und welchen Vorteil hat das Ding gegenüber der NC 17 ? Die NC 17 funktioniert absolut fehlerfrei, läßt sich super schalten. Die Kette hat sich bei mir noch NIE verabschiedet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladys-MTB (15. April 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> 2010 wird das Jahr der Mädels, genial !


 
...Mädels, ja die Fraktion braucht Verstärkung!!! 

Wann plant ihr zu fahren??? ...wenns zeitlich passt würd mich evt. einreihen!!!


----------



## lakekeman (15. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die G-Junkies Zweig sieht sehr gut/ausgereift aus, optisch 1+. Aber was kostet das Teil? Und welchen Vorteil hat das Ding gegenüber der NC 17 ? Die NC 17 funktioniert absolut fehlerfrei, läßt sich super schalten. Die Kette hat sich bei mir noch NIE verabschiedet.



Bei mir hat die Kette immer vor der Rolle an der Grundplatte der Stinger geschliffen - auf dem kleinen Blatt bei den leichtesten 2-3 Gängen. War mir zu nervig beim Hochtreten. Ist auch klar wenn man sich die Stinger anguckt. Da hält nichts die Kette von der Grundplatte fern wenn die Kette schräg nach hinten läuft.
Bei den beiden gezeigten Führungen ist die Rolle so konstruiert, dass eine Lippe die Kette von der Grundplatte abhält.
Ordentlich geführt hat die Stinger bei mir auch, da gab es nix zu meckern.


----------



## 1Tintin (15. April 2010)

Hi,
wollte morgen nachmittag ca. 15:30 ne Runde drehen, und im Ü-30 ein wenig an der Sprungtechnik feilen.

Start: wohl in Barsinghausen am Sportplatz oder auch Nienst.Pass.

Hat noch wer interesse?

Tintin


----------



## herkulars (15. April 2010)

War für die KeFü nicht ISCG05 gefordert? Dann wird die ZweiG nix, gibt's offenbar nur als BBmount.


----------



## matzinski (15. April 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Bei mir hat die Kette immer vor der Rolle an der Grundplatte der Stinger geschliffen - auf dem kleinen Blatt bei den leichtesten 2-3 Gängen. War mir zu nervig beim Hochtreten. Ist auch klar wenn man sich die Stinger anguckt. Da hält nichts die Kette von der Grundplatte fern wenn die Kette schräg nach hinten läuft.
> Bei den beiden gezeigten Führungen ist die Rolle so konstruiert, dass eine Lippe die Kette von der Grundplatte abhält.
> Ordentlich geführt hat die Stinger bei mir auch, da gab es nix zu meckern.


Ok, verstehe. Das hätte mich auch genervt. Ggf. hättest du das mit einem dünnen Distanzring am Kurbellager ausgleichen können, so dass die Kettenlinie auch in den kleinsten Gängen um die Grundplatte herumgeführt wird. Bei mir (mit SLX-Kurbel) passt das auch ohne Distanzring super, kein Schleifen. 

EDIT: ich habe die Stinger mit ISCG Aufnahme und Aufnahme für E-Type Umwerfer verbaut.


----------



## lakekeman (15. April 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> War für die KeFü nicht ISCG05 gefordert? Dann wird die ZweiG nix, gibt's offenbar nur als BBmount.



Von "gefordert" habe ich nix gelesen, nur dass das Bike so eine Aufnahme hat. Spricht ja nix dagegen trotzdem eine Tretlagerklemmung zu verwenden, wenn man denn möchte.



matzinski schrieb:


> Bei mir (mit SLX-Kurbel) passt das auch ohne Distanzring super, kein Schleifen.



Schaue ich mir gerne mal bei dir an, ich hatte das Problem an allen 3 Bikes.


----------



## Skyjet (15. April 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte morgen nachmittag ca. 15:30 ne Runde drehen, und im Ü-30 ein wenig an der Sprungtechnik feilen.
> 
> Start: wohl in Barsinghausen am Sportplatz oder auch Nienst.Pass.
> ...


 
Moin....Phil81 & Scott856 & Jenna & Conny wollten morgen fahren. Ich wollte ab 12:00 BBW starten. Mal gucken, ob Scott856 auch frei bekommt. Man könnte sich dann treffen, oder so???


----------



## lissey (15. April 2010)

alles klar danke für die tipps ich werde dann nächste woche mal nach hannover fahren und mal schaun was dann herauskommt


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. April 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte morgen nachmittag ca. 15:30 ne Runde drehen, und im Ü-30 ein wenig an der Sprungtechnik feilen.
> 
> Start: wohl in Barsinghausen am Sportplatz oder auch Nienst.Pass.
> ...


 
Dazu eignet sich die BMX-Bahn wesentlich besser.

=> Wer war die junge Dame, die mir gg. 18 Uhr zwischen Laube und Taternpfahl entgegenkam?
schwarzes Hardtail und ohne Helm tztztz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (15. April 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> alles klar danke für die tipps ich werde dann nächste woche mal nach hannover fahren und mal schaun was dann herauskommt



Du solltest auch noch mal in Hameln bei Bunnyhop und Fun Corner schauen die haben beide sehr gute Auswahl.


----------



## Skyjet (15. April 2010)

so nen Mist....ich hoffe, diese sch...ß Aschewolke verhindert morgen nicht meinen Auflug zum Deister??? Norddeutschlands Luftraum wird vielleicht auch gesperrt!   So sitze ich hier in Stuttgart fest.


----------



## Hamster30Plus (15. April 2010)

Tja, ein paar Stunden mehr Opfern, sich in naechsten Nachtzug oder fruehen ICE Quetschen und schon ist man auch ohne Flugzeug am Ziel.


----------



## Hamster30Plus (15. April 2010)

Ich hab auch mal eine Frage, mein Kettler hat den harten Winter nicht ueberstanden und nun bin ich ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fahrrad, bei mir gibt es allerdings eine finanzielle Einschraenkung, max. 300 Euro und da ich 27 Gaenge verwoehnt war, am besten wieder mit entsprechender Shimano Deore Schaltung. Was fuer Tipps haettet Ihr auf Lager?


----------



## zoomie (15. April 2010)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> ...Mädels, ja die Fraktion braucht Verstärkung!!!
> 
> Wann plant ihr zu fahren??? ...wenns zeitlich passt würd mich evt. einreihen!!!



Hallo zusammen 

Starte mit Jenna morgen 15Uhr am Sportplatz zur 'gemütlich spaßigen Mädelsrunde' - was natürlich immer noch nieMANNden ausschließt 

@schappi   Das Kona ist echt 'ne Ansage bergauf - aber bergab total perfekt..für mich..


----------



## Quen (15. April 2010)

Herrliches Wetter! 

Wollte eigentlich nur Feldwege fahren und die Beine ein wenig ausschütteln, bin dann aber doch im Deister gelandet. 

Habe die Gelegenheit genutzt, von der kleinen blauen Forstmaschine ein paar Bilder zu machen - wollte ich schon längst mal gemacht haben.





























Irgendwo auf den Bilder soll sich sogar ein Lux versteckt haben... 

Naja, mir fällt dazu nichts mehr ein, oder doch... *scheiß Mountainbiker!* 

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (15. April 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Schaue ich mir gerne mal bei dir an, ich hatte das Problem an allen 3 Bikes.



Hmmm...

ich hab die Stinger schon in allen Versionen an allen möglichen Bikes gehabt. Das Problem hatte ich auch nie. Ich hab den Ausleger aber auch immer ganz an's Tretlagergehäuse gesetzt und den Distanzring *davor*.

Weil ich im Moment das Schalten vorn aufgegeben hab und am Schweinchen ne Carbocage mit oberer Führung montiert habe, hab ich noch je eine Stinger mit ISCG 05 und eine für Tretlagermontage rumliegen. Wenn also jemand Interesse hat...


----------



## firefighter76 (15. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 77
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Tintin (15. April 2010)

Hi,
starte morgen mit "DarkwingDuck" in Basche ne Endurorunde am Sportplatz um 15:15 Uhr.

Tintin


----------



## lakekeman (15. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> ich hab die Stinger schon in allen Versionen an allen möglichen Bikes gehabt. Das Problem hatte ich auch nie. Ich hab den Ausleger aber auch immer ganz an's Tretlagergehäuse gesetzt und den Distanzring *davor*.



Dann hast du es dir ja schon selbst beantwortet, du montierst extra falsch um die gewünschte Funktion (bzw. kein Schleifen) zu bekommen.  Die von mir gezeigten Führungen darf man korrekt montieren und sie funktionieren dann auch so


----------



## matzinski (15. April 2010)

Hamster30Plus schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal eine Frage, mein Kettler hat den harten Winter nicht ueberstanden und nun bin ich ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fahrrad, bei mir gibt es allerdings eine finanzielle Einschraenkung, max. 300 Euro und da ich 27 Gaenge verwoehnt war, am besten wieder mit entsprechender Shimano Deore Schaltung. Was fuer Tipps haettet Ihr auf Lager?


Klau eins.  Nein, im Ernst. Für 300 Euronen kriegst du nicht mal ein anständiges Singlespeed, und du willst gleich 27 Gänge  Schätze, du wirst auch auf den Gebrauchtmarkt für den Kurs nix anständiges finden. Ich denke du musst mindestens das Doppelte investieren.



exto schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> ... Ich hab den Ausleger aber auch immer ganz an's Tretlagergehäuse gesetzt und den Distanzring *davor*. ...


Dit mein ich ja.


----------



## fjolnir (15. April 2010)

@ quen
hättest ja mal aufpassen müssen mit deinen reifen,dass du nicht so viel zerstörst 
war die kiste nahe der kreuzbuche? wir haben son ding auch letztens aufgespürt.
P.S.: foto nr. 3,4 sind genial


----------



## Jennfa (15. April 2010)

Wie Conny schon gesagt hat fahren wir morgen ab 15 Uhr, aber Waldkater, ne gemütliche Runde mit den -für uns- schweren Bikes , freu mich schon darauf das neue Bike zu bestaunen ! 

@ quen, das Bike wirkt auf den Bildern tatsächlich ganz schön winzig, das müssen ja Monstertrucks gewesen sein die da durch den Wald gefahren sind!


----------



## Hamster30Plus (15. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Klau eins.  Nein, im Ernst. Für 300 Euronen kriegst du nicht mal ein anständiges Singlespeed, und du willst gleich 27 Gänge  Schätze, du wirst auch auf den Gebrauchtmarkt für den Kurs nix anständiges finden. Ich denke du musst mindestens das Doppelte investieren. Dit mein ich ja.



Hab ich mir schon gedacht, der oertliche Fahrradfritze in Wennigsen hat welche vom Mainstream Vertrieb (Kettler usw.) aber in den halt gewohnten Preislagen die fuer mich unerreichbar sind.

Scheiss Hartz IV Teufelskreislauf 

Und in meinem kaputten Kettler ist irgendwo der Teufel im Detail, das heisst es muesste irgendwo im Rahmen einen Haarnadelriss geben, denn es Eiert, dazu ist der Rahmen schon so weit verzogen, das das Hinterrad sich nicht mehr unter dem Schutzblech bewegen laesst. Die Felge hat nur eine minimale Bordsteinfahrer Acht.

Knappe Zehn Jahre alt ist das Fahrrad auch schon.


----------



## Hitzi (15. April 2010)

Hallo aus Mallorca.......

20 Grad, Sonne mit wenigen Wolken....

Ein paar Trails und sonst ist alles nett 

Die Tour von heute......

Grüße von Stefan und Hitzi


----------



## matzinski (15. April 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Dann hast du es dir ja schon selbst beantwortet, du montierst extra falsch um die gewünschte Funktion (bzw. kein Schleifen) zu bekommen.  Die von mir gezeigten Führungen darf man korrekt montieren und sie funktionieren dann auch so


Kopfschüttel, da gibt es kein falsch und kein richtig. Was nicht paßt, wird eben passend gemacht.  Aber wie schon gesagt: am AM passt das Teil auch ohne Distanzring.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (15. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Kopfschüttel, da gibt es kein falsch und kein richtig.



 Wenn du meinst


----------



## schappi (15. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Herrliches Wetter!
> 
> Wollte eigentlich nur Feldwege fahren und die Beine ein wenig ausschütteln, bin dann aber doch im Deister gelandet.
> 
> ...



Quen,
die Bilder musst du unbedingt in die Canyon Galerie stellen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Berrrnd (15. April 2010)

das canyon ist etwas doppeldeutig.


----------



## taxifolia (16. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> ..., hab ich noch je eine Stinger mit ISCG 05 und eine für Tretlagermontage rumliegen. Wenn also jemand Interesse hat...



Mit der ollen Octalink - Kurbel geht das ja nicht  Tretlagermontage), richtig . Wenn doch: her damit. 


Finden sich noch Interessente heute nachmittag ab Barsinghausen Sortplatz oder BBW ??

Wollte  HT fahren ( was die Abfahrten nicht ausschließt) , muss mich erst wieder an ´s Fahren gewöhnen. 

taxi


----------



## matzinski (16. April 2010)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Mit der ollen Octalink - Kurbel geht das ja nicht  Tretlagermontage), richtig . Wenn doch: her damit.
> 
> 
> Finden sich noch Interessente heute nachmittag ab Barsinghausen Sortplatz oder BBW ??
> ...


Das geht auch mit Octalink. Dann brauchst du aber das Lager für die E-Type Umwerfermontage bzw. in 73er Baubreite. Dann montierst du auf der Tretlagerseite den Stinger und auf der anderen Seite einen Distanzring in der Dicke (73 - 68 - Stinger) mm. 

EDIT Mit einer Ausnahme: Wenn dein Bike eine Tretlagergehäusebreite von 73 mm (US-Maß) hat, dann wird's wohl nicht gehen. Die meisten haben aber 68 mm.


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. April 2010)

die pööhsen mountainbiker sollen aber nicht vorverurteilt werden  

aber wir schleppen  auch werkzeug und 2 kg schwere schilder kilometerweit durch den wald 


deisteranzeiger 16/04/10 teil 1:




deisteranzeiger 16/04/10 teil 2:


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. April 2010)

Aha 
Wo ist das Wolfstal?
Wo ist der Waldkindergarten?

Alle Schilder, die mir in ´10 aufgefallen sind, hingen da wo sie hingehören.

Ich tippe auf Aprilscherz vom NABU oder B.U.N.D. ggf. noch die Geocacher oder Nacktwanderer.


----------



## Brook (16. April 2010)

Junge junge junge ... was ist nur bei Euch am Deister schon wieder los?!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. April 2010)

das können doch gar keine unvernünftigen biker gewesen sein!

denn die hätten sicher die bretter benutzt, um daraus schanzen, northshore, .... zu bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sn00by (16. April 2010)

Hey Mädels und Jungs,

ich bin noch sehr neu hier und da ich am Wochenende auf dem Geschmack des Bikens gekommen bin, mein Bruder und ich waren im Hegau bei Singen unterwegs, möchte ich mir nun auch was schönes zulegen. Das scheint mein Sport zu sein, und bissel Kilos werde ich damit bestimmt auch los. 

Nun habe ich zwei Bikes in die engere Auswahl genommen, das Scott Genius bin ich auch probegefahren. 

Nun ist die Frage, was von beiden zu halten ist

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/serious-mt-cataract-am-pro/19185.html

^^ Das hat ne komplette XT Ausstattung, was ja für sich sprechen würde bei dem Preis, aber ich kann mit dem Hertsteller nichts anfgangen und da ihr hier ja doch alle sehr gut bescheid wisst, wollte ich mal nachfragen. 

das Zweite in meiner Auswahl:
http://www.profirad.de/scott-genius-fahrrad-2009-auslauf-211920-p-12483.html?language=de

DAs bin ich eben auch schon Probegefahren, vor allem der Remote Lockout hat mir gefallen, das war sehr praktisch.

Weiß noch nicht ganz, ob ich meine Frage hier richtig gestellt habe, aber ich werde einfach mal die Resonanz abwarten...


Vllt noch wozu ich das Bike brauche... Ich möchte damit FAhrrad fahren  Quatsch, soll Richtung Deister gehen und an Wochenenden auch gern mal Richtung Bodensee. Sowohl CC als auch knackige TRails, die technisch mit der Zeit anspruchsvoller werden sollen. 

Danke schonmal für die Antworten..

Grüße Der Sn00by


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. April 2010)

Cube Stereo - für den deister die eierlegende wollmilchsau


----------



## Sn00by (16. April 2010)

Das bin ich am WE gefahren, war ein Traum, deswegen bin ich auch ein bissel verwöhnt gewesen  Liegt aber nicht im Budget.


----------



## chris2305 (16. April 2010)

Wie hoch ist dein Budget?


----------



## Sn00by (16. April 2010)

Wollte grundsätzlich nicht mehr als 1800 ausgeben, wenn ich für 100-200 Euro mehr allerdings das Übermodell finde, bin ich bereit meine Höchsgrenze soweit hochzusetzen. Muss allerdings noch 3-5 Wochen warten, bis das GEld zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## taxifolia (16. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Das geht auch mit Octalink. Dann brauchst du aber das Lager für die E-Type Umwerfermontage bzw. in 73er Baubreite. Dann montierst du auf der Tretlagerseite den Stinger und auf der anderen Seite einen Distanzring in der Dicke (73 - 68 - Stinger) mm.
> 
> EDIT Mit einer Ausnahme: Wenn dein Bike eine Tretlagergehäusebreite von 73 mm (US-Maß) hat, dann wird's wohl nicht gehen. Die meisten haben aber 68 mm.



Was Du alles weißt - wow. 

Also Kühlschrank auf, Elefant rein, Kühlschrank zu- schon fertig

Na ja immerhin geht´s irgendwie. Gibt es nicht eine einfachere Möglichkeit ? Streng Dich mal an, Matze.

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladys-MTB (16. April 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Starte mit Jenna morgen 15Uhr am Sportplatz zur 'gemütlich spaßigen Mädelsrunde' - was natürlich immer noch nieMANNden ausschließt
> 
> @schappi Das Kona ist echt 'ne Ansage bergauf - aber bergab total perfekt..für mich..


 
Wenn ich glück hab, schaffe ich es doch noch, kann mir jemand per PN ne Mob.Nr. schicken, dann kann ich mich kurz melden per sms...das wär echt genial!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. April 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Das bin ich am WE gefahren, war ein Traum, deswegen bin ich auch ein bissel verwöhnt gewesen  Liegt aber nicht im Budget.



das 2009er modell bekommst du aber für ca. 1900 euro. 

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/Cube-Stereo-K18-2009_detail_3371.html?utm_source=googleBase&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleBaseDE&campaign=googleBaseDE/Cube%20Stereo%20K18%20%202009

http://shop.radsport-prandl.de/prod..._MTB-Cube-Stereo-K18-black-anodized-2009.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a11018/stereo-the-one-2009.html?mfid=41

http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...-K18-2009/~kid299/~tplprodukt_1/~prid1468.htm


----------



## Sn00by (16. April 2010)

Wow, stark! Nu kann ich es noch weniger erwarten, dass das nötige Kleingeld aufs Konto kommt.  

Danke schonmal für die Links, ich werd nun mal zur Arbeit fahren! 

Bis später


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. April 2010)

Schappi, wolltest du nicht eine Totem haben? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456536


----------



## matzinski (16. April 2010)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Was Du alles weißt - wow.
> 
> Also Kühlschrank auf, Elefant rein, Kühlschrank zu- schon fertig
> 
> ...


Doch, die gibt es. Du bringst das Bike und 'ne volle Kiste Bier bei mir zu Haus' vorbei und holst das Bike und die leere Kiste Bier eine Woche später wieder bei mir ab und bezahlst die benötgten Teile


----------



## exto (16. April 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Hey Mädels und Jungs,
> 
> ich bin noch sehr neu hier und da ich am Wochenende auf dem Geschmack des Bikens gekommen bin, mein Bruder und ich waren im Hegau bei Singen unterwegs, möchte ich mir nun auch was schönes zulegen. Das scheint mein Sport zu sein, und bissel Kilos werde ich damit bestimmt auch los.
> 
> ...



Hi Snooby,

Das Serious scheint irgendwie ne Art Hausmarke von Fahrrad.de zu sein. Der Rahmen ist mit Sicherheit ein eingekauftes Taiwan-Produkt. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist das der Gleiche, der auch beim Poison Curare oder bei GMP zum Einsatz kommt. 
Das Ding ist relativ einfach gestrickt, aber funktioniert tadellos, ist vielseitig einsetzbar und günstig. Wenn man sich die Teileliste ansieht, sind sowohl beim Serious als auch beim Scott ein Paar Teile verbaut, mit denen du wenig bis gar keine dauerhafte Freude haben wirst. 
Wenn du nicht für jeden Furz auf ne Werkstatt angewiesen bist, sondern dir zutraust, Routinearbeiten (notfalls mit Unterstützung von hier) selbst zu machen, guck mal bei Poison selbst. Da sind durchweg hochwertige Teile zu nem Top-Preis zusammengeschraubt...


----------



## Skyjet (16. April 2010)

puhhh...trotz langer Fahrtzeit mit dem Auddo, doch endlich in good old Deisterland angekommen!

@ Frühschicht: Wer fährt Sonntag früh? Macht doch mal Vorschläge. Mein Vorschlag: 1000 Uhr Fußballplatz oberhalb BBW.


----------



## matzinski (16. April 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> puhhh...trotz langer Fahrtzeit mit dem Auddo, doch endlich in good old Deisterland angekommen!
> 
> @ Frühschicht: Wer fährt Sonntag früh? Macht doch mal Vorschläge. Mein Vorschlag: 1000 Uhr Fußballplatz oberhalb BBW.


Sagen wir 10:15. Das könnte klappen. Dann müßten wir uns aber auch schon um 9:00 statt 9:15 am Fundament im BB treffen. Von mir aus gerne


----------



## tom de la zett (16. April 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Hallo aus Mallorca.......
> 
> 20 Grad, Sonne mit wenigen Wolken....
> 
> ...



nit schleecht. Wann wollt ihr denn wieder heimkommen... und wie...  ??? Bucht schon mal Fähr- und Bahnticket. Ich war heute im letzten Flieger, der in Frankfurt noch gelandet ist


----------



## lissey (16. April 2010)

hab gestern beim biken einen einfachen und kurzen trail gefunden ganz in meiner nähe, da war ich doch überrascht was für ein spaß das wirklich macht.
hab auch meine ersten kleinen sprüunge gemacht =))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (16. April 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> hab gestern beim biken einen einfachen und kurzen trail gefunden ganz in meiner nähe, da war ich doch überrascht was für ein spaß das wirklich macht.
> hab auch meine ersten kleinen sprüunge gemacht =))




Sehr löblich...aber nicht gleich übertreiben am Anfang


----------



## Skyjet (16. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Sagen wir 10:15. Das könnte klappen. Dann müßten wir uns aber auch schon um 9:00 statt 9:15 am Fundament im BB treffen. Von mir aus gerne




1015....bolzplatz oberhalb bbw...alles klar


----------



## Sn00by (16. April 2010)

Mit dem Cube Stereo würde ich aber nichts falsch machen, hm? Auf was muss ich denn noch achten, außer dass die Schaltkomponenten passen, die GAbel und der Dämpfe ok sind?


----------



## matzinski (16. April 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Mit dem Cube Stereo würde ich aber nichts falsch machen, hm? Auf was muss ich denn noch achten, außer dass die Schaltkomponenten passen, die GAbel und der Dämpfe ok sind?


Nur um die Verwirrung zu steigern: Das Bike wäre dann vieleicht auch was für dich  Das hab' ich selbst, allerdings vom letzen Jahr, und kann es nur empfehlen. WeisstSchonWer hat das 2010er (also genau dieses) letzte Woche bekommen. Ich konnte keine Mogelparts dran finden. Bis auf den Sattel null Tuningpotetial, wenn man von der Dreifachkurbel mal absieht. 

Worauf mußt du achten: Blätter einfach den Thread mal ein paar Seiten zurück. Wir hatten das Thema gerade Mitte der Woche als das richtige Bike für lissey gesucht wurde.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. April 2010)

Zu dem Kurs gibts lt. Evel auch das Speci Enduro in Hameln


----------



## stefan64 (16. April 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> nit schleecht. Wann wollt ihr denn wieder heimkommen... und wie...  ??? Bucht schon mal Fähr- und Bahnticket. Ich war heute im letzten Flieger, der in Frankfurt noch gelandet ist



Kein Problem.
Wir machen einfach Stuntzi´s "The Snake"-light.
In ca. drei Monaten sehen wir uns dann wieder.


----------



## Sn00by (16. April 2010)

WOw, danke für die Resonanz. Man Merkt, dass es eine sehr offene Community ist. Da fühlt man sich gleich wohl. 

DAs Canyon hab ich auf jeden Fall mit in die engere Auswahl genommen, schade nur, dass ich es nicht Probefahren kann. Wobei, 14 Tage Rückgaberecht bestünde ja zur not auch. Wenn man auf etwas wartet, dann kann es ja sooooo wahnsinnig lang sein. 

Ich suche mal die Seiten, die du meintest. Dankeschön.


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. April 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7048489&postcount=1860


das bike und den post meinte roudy


----------



## könni__ (16. April 2010)

@ sn00by Das Genius von Scott kommt einer Eierlegendenwollmilchsau schon recht nahe. Die Rahmen und Dämpfertechnik ist den anderen in punkto Variabilität überlegen du kannst vom Lenker aus den Federweg einstellen (0mm, 90mm, 150mm) das ist bei dem Auf und ab im Deister gar nicht schlecht. Zudem ist der Scottrahmen sehr leicht nur solltest du das Bike  wirklich Probefahren da die Genius keine 0815 Geometrie haben. (z.b. in Hameln ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sn00by (16. April 2010)

Das Genius fuhr ich bereits Probe, ebenso das Cube Stereo, beide gefiehlen sehr gut, wobei das Genius noch positiver in Erinnerung war.


----------



## kai_sl (16. April 2010)

servus kollegen,

habt vielen dank für eure haufenweisen tipps zum thema kettenführung und sattelstütze.
da ist ne menge entscheidungsförderndes potential enthalten ;-)
mein enduro (übrigens: canyon torque alpinist) tritt ja nun langsam den weg in meine richtung an ...
was noch fehlt sind ua. auch *respektable pedalen *... clicks kommen ja nicht in frage ...
in welche richtung gehen eigentlich diesbezüglich eure vorstellungen?
*many thx für eure zeilen !!*


----------



## Phil81 (17. April 2010)

Wellgo MG1 preiswert und leicht.


----------



## MichiP (17. April 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> servus kollegen,
> 
> habt vielen dank für eure haufenweisen tipps zum thema kettenführung und sattelstütze.
> da ist ne menge entscheidungsförderndes potential enthalten ;-)
> ...




Immer wieder gern genommen: NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro

oder wenn Du eine Gelddruckmaschine Dein Eigen nennst:

Reset Pedal 1 mit Titanachse


----------



## lakekeman (17. April 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> servus kollegen,
> 
> habt vielen dank für eure haufenweisen tipps zum thema kettenführung und sattelstütze.
> da ist ne menge entscheidungsförderndes potential enthalten ;-)
> ...



Ich fahre im Moment Superstar und würde die auch wieder kaufen.
Leicht, realtiv günstig und vor allem sehr schön flach.
Grip ist gigantisch, die Madenschrauben sind deutlich länger als z.B. bei den Shimano DX die ich vorher hatte.

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=127
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=129

Die Teile gibt es von unterschiedlichsten Firmen gelabelt (z.B. auch NukeProof, Alutech), sind aber hier am günstigsten.
Achja - der Lack platz gerne ab, aber meine Pedale sehen eh immer aus wie Sau.


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. April 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> servus kollegen,
> 
> habt vielen dank für eure haufenweisen tipps zum thema kettenführung und sattelstütze.
> da ist ne menge entscheidungsförderndes potential enthalten ;-)
> ...



Sudpin III S-Pro

hab ich am free und bin super zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (17. April 2010)

> NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro


----------



## G0NZ0 (17. April 2010)

Also die Pedalen von Moshcore sind auch super, schön flach, leicht und stabil. Der Preis ist auch unschlagbar.

 Kann ich nur empfehlen!! 

Link: http://www.moshcore.com/products/product_info.php?info=p93_Moshcore-X-Light-Pedals.html


----------



## atrailsnail (17. April 2010)

Fährt jemand von euch aus dem Raum nördliches Hannover am 25.04. nach Bad Harzburg und kann mich - und mein Bike - mitnehmen? Ich werde die Deisterfreun.de- Farben vertreten. Und / oder nach dem 3 Runden-Rennen mit zurück nehmen? (Wahrscheinlich muss ich nicht bis zur Siegerehrung warten  )
Roudy, wär das nicht ne interessante Alternative zu Hellental? 
Ich komme aus Neustadt a.R. und mit der Bahn problemlos nach Hannover, habe aber keine Lust, ganz allein per Bahn hin und zurück zu fahren (meine Frau braucht das Auto) ... Fahrtkostenbeteiligung ist selbstverständlich.
Jörg.


----------



## janisj (17. April 2010)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Also die Pedalen von Moshcore sind auch super, schön flach, leicht und stabil. Der Preis ist auch unschlagbar.
> 
> Kann ich nur empfehlen!!
> 
> Link: http://www.moshcore.com/products/product_info.php?info=p93_Moshcore-X-Light-Pedals.html



Die sind die gleiche was bei Superstar, nur Schriftzug ist halt anders 

jj

Fahre selbst ( endlich) die NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro und bin absolut begeistert


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. April 2010)

ich habe seit neuestem diese http://www.rider-store.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2281 Pedale dran. genialer Grip, konkave Form und die Pins lassen sich mit nem Sechskantschlüssel wechseln. Schienenbeinprotektoren sind da Pflicht


----------



## matzinski (17. April 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> servus kollegen,
> 
> habt vielen dank für eure haufenweisen tipps zum thema kettenführung und sattelstütze.
> da ist ne menge entscheidungsförderndes potential enthalten ;-)
> ...


Ich glaub', ich würd' auch ein Torque mit clickies fahren . Flats hab' ich nur an meinem Muni. 

Steffen, wat is mit dir morgen 9:00 am Fundament? Bist du am Start?


----------



## Flame-Blade (17. April 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wellgo MG1 preiswert und leicht.




Und brechen weg...nie wieder!


----------



## firefighter76 (17. April 2010)

habe die hier seit ca 10 jahren im einsatz bei jedem wetter sind nicht kaputt zu kriegen http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../Point-Alien-Pedal::435.html2-Pedal::435.html


----------



## Skyjet (17. April 2010)

@ Scott856: Digger wat los....bist morgen früh 1015 bolzplatz bbw dabei????

Und wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## Epinephrin (17. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Sagen wir 10:15. Das könnte klappen. Dann müßten wir uns aber auch schon um 9:00 statt 9:15 am Fundament im BB treffen. Von mir aus gerne



Fährt nu wer am sonntach? Warum nich 11 h, am bbw direkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (17. April 2010)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Fährt nu wer am sonntach? Warum nich 11 h, am bbw direkt?


weil's zu spät is  wir essen zeitich. 


Skyjet schrieb:


> @ Scott856: Digger wat los....bist morgen früh 1015 bolzplatz bbw dabei????
> 
> Und wer kommt noch mit?




weisstschonwer is auch dabei


----------



## Skyjet (17. April 2010)




----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. April 2010)

Viel Spaß und Glück denen, die morgen in den solling fahren
Ich habe zwar nochmal ´ne Runde gedreht, 2 / 40 / 1000 aber das Kribbeln kam nicht 
Werde morgen ausschlafen und gegen mittag ´ne Fahrradtour machen


----------



## Epinephrin (17. April 2010)

Werde morgen auch gegen Mittag `ne Tour machen - muß ja nich zeitig beim Essen sein.


----------



## chris2305 (18. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und Glück denen, die morgen in den solling fahren
> QUOTE]
> 
> Danke. Ich werde alle anfeuern, da ich mal wieder vereiterte Mandeln habe.
> ...


----------



## blumully (18. April 2010)

Fährt jemand heute am Nachmittag?


----------



## Quen (18. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und Glück denen, die morgen in den solling fahren
> Ich habe zwar nochmal ´ne Runde gedreht, 2 / 40 / 1000 aber das Kribbeln kam nicht
> Werde morgen ausschlafen und gegen mittag ´ne Fahrradtour machen


Erst jetzt gelesen, dennoch besten Dank, Roudy!

Das Rennen verlief für Johann, Kai und mich soweit ganz gut. Ich denke wir haben alle eine vernünftige Zeit erzielt.

Schade das Chris auf Grund der Krankheit nicht antreten konnte. 

Nochmals ein riesen Respekt an Johann, bei dem einige (insbesondere mir zwischenzeitig) dumm geguckt haben dürften, als er sie leichtfüßig am Berg hat stehen lassen. 

Nicht auszudenken, was er mit einer CC-Waffe und etwas zu trinken (!) erreicht hätte. Aber der 3. Platz in der AK ist auch schon sehr fett! 

Grüße


----------



## lissey (18. April 2010)

hey
also ich geh nächste woche mal nach hameln in funcorner und wollte mal fragen was ich als anfänger dringend brauche, was ich mir anschaffen sollte.

Lg Lissey


----------



## Dease (18. April 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> hey
> also ich geh nächste woche mal nach hameln in funcorner und wollte mal fragen was ich als anfänger dringend brauche, was ich mir anschaffen sollte.
> 
> Lg Lissey



Helm, Handschuhe, Brille. Eine dünne Regenjacke für den Rucksack ist auch nicht verkehrt.

Bei Trailtouren oder Freeridetouren ggf. noch Protektoren (Knie, Ellenbogen und ggf. Brust-, Schulter- u. Rückenpanzer). Wenn Du Plattformpedale und keine Klickies fährst, dann solltest Du über Schienbeinprotektoren nachdenken. Gibt sonst immer so häßliche Spuren am Schienbein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lissey (18. April 2010)

vielen dank =))


----------



## chris2305 (18. April 2010)

Ja Quen da kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Alles gute Zeiten denke ich.
Habe ca 350 Fotos gemacht, hier mal Johan, Mensch wenn der mein Elite genommen hätte!!!!





Netter Drift!!!!
Kai und Quen, von euch Bilder folgen


----------



## Quen (18. April 2010)

Sehr geiles Bild! 

Na da bin ich mal gespannt!

Habe mir auf dem Rückweg erstmal ne Pizza gegönnt.


----------



## chris2305 (18. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Bild!



Hier du


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. April 2010)

Jo, sehr gut getroffen, Chris


----------



## Barbie SHG (18. April 2010)

Wir haben heute das tolle Wetter genutzt und heute unsere neuen MKs mal außerhalb des Deisters ausgeführt.
Es durften aber auch noch 2 Cubebikes mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (18. April 2010)

Jemand Zeit und Lust morgen gegen 17:00 ein bischen im Deister zu fahren?


----------



## taifun (18. April 2010)

Ja,ich.....

Geniale Fotos.Besonders die Strümpfe beim Biker vor Quen

Hoffe ihr habt unsere Farben würdig vertreten.
Melde mich aus dem reich der Kranken....IG.


----------



## Dease (18. April 2010)

Hi Samy!

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Podestplatz!


----------



## Berrrnd (18. April 2010)

so, ich bin dann auch endlich zu hause.
war noch fussball gucken und bei meinen eltern.

war echt nen super rennsonntag.

@ quen
deine zeit ist echt super!

@ samy
glückwunsch zum dritten platz in der ak.


ic bin in meiner ak 6. geworden.
in der challenge wertung wohl auf dem 2. platz. der erste hat mich ganz 15min abgehängt.
ich hoffe der hat mal nen schlechten tag.


----------



## chris2305 (18. April 2010)




----------



## Berrrnd (18. April 2010)

das muss in der ersten runde gewesen sein.

in der zweiten war ich meistens alleine unterwegs.
entweder waren die anderen zu langsam oder sind als d-zug an mir vorbei.


----------



## chris2305 (18. April 2010)




----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. April 2010)

Gut schaut Ihr aus in grün-weiß 
Glückwunsch allen dreien 

Samy düpiert die Weltelite, ich habe das schon 2009 im Bergwerk erlebt. tztz diese Jugend.

Unsere töw-Tour heute war auch lustig.
PS: hinten hatte ich wirklich nur 0.8!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. April 2010)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Wir haben heute das tolle Wetter genutzt und heute unsere neuen MKs mal außerhalb des Deisters ausgeführt.
> Es durften aber auch noch 2 Cubebikes mitkommen



Ich dachte die heißen LVs 
Aber mit aufs Foto durften die Würfelräder nicht, da seid Ihr eigen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. April 2010)

@Schappi, exto, hoerman und alle anderen: Schöne Grüße vom Dino aus Bremen! Er ist 3 Runden (insgesamt 60km) in 2:44h gefahren.

Edit: Die Ergebnisse sind hier online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (18. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Aber mit aufs Foto durften die Würfelräder nicht, da seid Ihr eigen


----------



## lissey (18. April 2010)

@quen oder auch die anderen,
wollte mal fragen ob ich das nächste mal oder so wenn so ein rennen ist auch mal mitfahren kann zum zuschauen wenn sich jemand mit mir hinstellt und schaut =))
würde da gerne mal mitkommen


----------



## chris2305 (18. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich dachte die heißen LVs
> Aber mit aufs Foto durften die Würfelräder nicht, da seid Ihr eigen



Ist das etwa im Süntel??


----------



## Berrrnd (18. April 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> @quen oder auch die anderen,
> wollte mal fragen ob ich das nächste mal oder so wenn so ein rennen ist auch mal mitfahren kann zum zuschauen wenn sich jemand mit mir hinstellt und schaut =))
> würde da gerne mal mitkommen



auf http://www.challenge4mtb.de/rennen.htm kannst du die rennen sehen bei denen einige deisterfreun.de am start sein werden.

als specktakuläres highlight würde ich jetzt mal merxhausen ansehen.
jedes rennen dieser rennserie geht eigentlich über mehrere runde, sodass du die fahrer nicht nur am start und dann erst wieder im ziel siehst.

andere rennen sind im harz oder im sauerland.


----------



## Dease (18. April 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ist das etwa im Süntel??



Das Foto ist am Idaturm, oberhalb von Bad Eilsen, entstanden.


----------



## Ladys-MTB (18. April 2010)

...war heute ne geniale Tour im Deister...Danke Conny, dass ich mitfahren durfte...
...schlafe heute mit dem Grinsen ein!!!! Das schreit nach Wiederholung, Lissey würde sich sicher auch über sone Tour freuen....oder??
...mein Eddie ist so genial!!!!!


----------



## Madeba (18. April 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> @quen oder auch die anderen,
> wollte mal fragen ob ich das nächste mal oder so wenn so ein rennen ist auch mal mitfahren kann zum zuschauen wenn sich jemand mit mir hinstellt und schaut =))
> würde da gerne mal mitkommen



da würde ich Dir ganz dringend den Kami-Cup am nächsten WE in Barntrup  ans Herz legen. Leider bin ich dieses Jahr nicht dabei


----------



## Grandslam (19. April 2010)

hi bin neu hier

hab mal nen thread aufgemacht

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7062588#post7062588

happy trails


----------



## zoomie (19. April 2010)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> ...war heute ne geniale Tour im Deister...Danke Conny, dass ich mitfahren durfte...
> ...schlafe heute mit dem Grinsen ein!!!! Das schreit nach Wiederholung, Lissey würde sich sicher auch über sone Tour freuen....oder??
> ...mein Eddie ist so genial!!!!!



Moin       ..danke, daß ich mitfahren durfte..  ..wie süß..  Wer mit mir hoch schleicht und bei den Abfahrten so ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht hat wie Du gestern - ist immer herzlich willkommen. Außerdem, Du weißt - runter bin ich schneller . Mit Lissey stehen wir auch schon in Verhandlung bezüglich einem Termin. 
LG  Conny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (19. April 2010)

Gestern Herrn Timberjack getroffen:







Interessant fand ich, dass das Arbeitsgerät mit ausgefahrenem Sägeschwert abgestellt wurde. Wenn da nun ein Rehkitzlein an der Kette hängen bleibt...


----------



## schappi (19. April 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> @quen oder auch die anderen,
> wollte mal fragen ob ich das nächste mal oder so wenn so ein rennen ist auch mal mitfahren kann zum zuschauen wenn sich jemand mit mir hinstellt und schaut =))
> würde da gerne mal mitkommen



Hallo Lissey,

die beiden größten Rennevents der Deisterfreunde werdeen dieses Jahr das 24h Rennen in Duisburg am 7.+8. August http://www.24h-duisburg.de/content.php?folder=124 und das Downhillrennen in Merxhausen sein (das hat übrigens bei den Damen Jennfa letztes Jahr gewonnen)
Nach Duisburg fahren wir mit einer großen Truppe: drei 4er Teams, ein 2er Team und ein Einzelstarter (ja Exto fährt das 24h-Rennen wie letztes Jahr alleine und mit einem Bike ohne Schaltung) sowie mehrere Betreuer.





Da kannst du wenn du deinen Schlafsack und eine Luftmatratze mitbringst bestimmt mitfahren.

Hier Bilder vom DH in Merxhausen:











Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. April 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Lissey,
> 
> die beiden größten Rennevents der Deisterfreunde werdeen dieses Jahr das 24h Rennen in Duisburg am 7.+8. August http://www.24h-duisburg.de/content.php?folder=124 und das Downhillrennen in Merxhausen sein (das hat übrigens bei den Damen Jennfa letztes Jahr gewonnen)
> Nach Duisburg fahren wir mit einer großen Truppe: drei 4er Teams, ein 2er Team und ein Einzelstarter (ja Exto fährt das 24h-Rennen wie letztes Jahr alleine und mit einem Bike ohne Schaltung) sowie mehrere Betreuer.http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/435507
> ...


 
Falls du "gut" fotografieren kannst und/oder physiotherapeutische Kenntnisse hast würden wir dich sogar auf Händen tragen und auf Kissen betten. 
Helfer(innen) sind gerade in Duisburg immer willkommen.
Deine   für Kost unhd Logis teilen sich dann üblicherweise die Fahrer.

Aber...erstmal langsam anfangen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. April 2010)

Mal was allgemeines an alle, die am WE gefahren sind und heute arbeiten müssen/dürfen.

Wie motiviert Ihr euch heute euren Job so professionell zu machen wie es die Kunden verdienen?
Mir fehlt es heute an professionalität, ich würde lieber biken gehen


----------



## chris2305 (19. April 2010)

ja, und gesund sein möchte ich auch

Motivation???

Den Onkel durch den Trail zu hetzen, ja. Der Elise die Sporen zu geben auch, aber Job??

Aber es muss ja sein


----------



## matzinski (19. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mal was allgemeines an alle, die am WE gefahren sind und heute arbeiten müssen/dürfen.
> 
> Wie motiviert Ihr euch heute euren Job so professionell zu machen wie es die Kunden verdienen?
> Mir fehlt es heute an professionalität, ich würde lieber biken gehen


Ich tröste mich damit, dass gestern ein ganz besonders geiler Biketag war. Persönliche Highlights: Heisterburgwall und Rakete in pfurztrockenem Zustand. Mann war'n wir schnell . Biken könnt' ich aber auch schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2010)

um die arbeit führt ja leider kein weg dran vorbei, aber das nächste wochenende kommt bestimmt.

samstag gehts zum sks marathon nach sundern/hagen und sonntag, wenn ich nicht total fertig bin, zum kami-cup punkte sammeln.


----------



## Ladys-MTB (19. April 2010)

...oh ja, auf Duisburg freu ich mich auch schon! 
Die FreienRADikale-Hannover fahren mit 4 Teams:
2er; 2 x 4er (1 Frauen- und 1 Männerteam), ein 8er Team und
zahlreiche "Servicekräfte" =)))...Das wird bestimmt genial!!!


----------



## Hamster30Plus (19. April 2010)

Seid Gluecklich das Ihr Arbeit habt und nicht im Hartz IV Teufelskreislauf steckt.
Wie waere es denn mal ein Monat Hartz IV zu simulieren, da ist dann nichts mit
Biken im Deister usw.... Ich wuerd gerne tauschen, aber geht nu leider nicht.


----------



## Quen (19. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> um die arbeit führt ja leider kein weg dran vorbei, aber das nächste wochenende kommt bestimmt.
> 
> samstag gehts zum sks marathon nach sundern/hagen und sonntag, wenn ich nicht total fertig bin, zum kami-cup punkte sammeln.



wenn du es richtig machst, bist du sonntag total fertig 

wann sind fuer gewoehnlich die ergebnisse der c4mtb online?

gruss


----------



## chris2305 (19. April 2010)

Immer unterschiedlich, meist dauert es aber nicht lange. Kann auch sein, dass er erst noch nächsten Sonntag abwartet

Hast Challenge den 4. Platz gemacht = 70 P


----------



## taifun (19. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> physiotherapeutische Kenntnisse hast würden wir dich sogar auf Händen tragen und auf Kissen betten.
> Helfer(innen) sind gerade in Duisburg immer willkommen.
> Deine   für Kost unhd Logis teilen sich dann üblicherweise die Fahrer.
> 
> Aber...erstmal langsam anfangen



Würden mir jetzt gerade gut stehen...



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mir fehlt es heute an professionalität, ich würde lieber biken gehen



Mir auch...lass uns radfahrn...heute Abend Parkplatz?



Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> ...oh ja, auf Duisburg freu ich mich auch schon!



Ich eigenlich auch,aber sehe es zur Zeit sehr verschwommen dort zu fahren



k_star schrieb:


> um die arbeit führt ja leider kein weg dran vorbei,



Würde ich auch gerne machen


----------



## Madeba (19. April 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> ...Würde ich auch gerne machen



Du sollst doch nicht jammern !


----------



## Quen (19. April 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Immer unterschiedlich, meist dauert es aber nicht lange. Kann auch sein, dass er erst noch nächsten Sonntag abwartet
> 
> Hast Challenge den 4. Platz gemacht = 70 P




woher weisst du das?

btw: cooles bild vom zieleinlauf


----------



## chris2305 (19. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> woher weisst du das?
> 
> btw: cooles bild vom zieleinlauf



Den 4. Platz???
Anhand der Startnummern, bis Nummer 139 sind Challenge Teilnehmer.
Für die Gesamtwertung solltest du dann wissen, dass Thimo Kuhnert wohl eh wieder nicht alle Rennen fahren wird.(War letztes Jahr so)
Also Ziel für das Jahr: TOP 3!!!!


----------



## Ladys-MTB (19. April 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Ich eigentlich auch,aber sehe es zur Zeit sehr verschwommen dort zu fahren ....


 
..mensch Alex, du musst da jetzt durch und andere Prioritäten setzen....
... jammern hilft ja nix!!!! Du wirst schneller wieder auf dem Bike sitzen als du denkst!!! Warte mal den Rehaerfolg ab!!! Wenn du wegen Reha mit allem drum und dran ne Frage hast, meld dich mal per PN ich schick dir dann meine Tel.Nr.....sonst fett-die-Daumen-gedrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (19. April 2010)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> ..mensch Alex, du musst da jetzt durch und andere Prioritäten setzen....
> ... jammern hilft ja nix!!!!



Danke Thea für Angebot,ich komme mal darauf zurück.
Tue ich ja auch nicht so wirklich.Wer mich genauer kennt,weiß wie es gemeint ist
Erst gesund,Job,Frau,Babay DUis.....! Biken

@quen: 4 Platz...dann hat sich unser Geheimtraining ja gelohnt;-) Super!


----------



## lissey (19. April 2010)

danke für die vielen rückmeldungen =))
werde mich da mal umsehen auf den seiten


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> wenn du es richtig machst, bist du sonntag total fertig
> 
> wann sind fuer gewoehnlich die ergebnisse der c4mtb online?
> 
> gruss



viel mehr ging gestern nicht, aber heute bin ich trotzdem nicht fertig.


----------



## Quen (19. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> viel mehr ging gestern nicht, aber heute bin ich trotzdem nicht fertig.


Geht mir heute auch so. Bin aber dennoch der festen Überzeugung, dass es gestern 100% waren. 

Bin heute trotzdem nicht gefahren und habe den kranken Alex (und seinen aufsässigen Hund ) besucht. Morgen drehe ich aber ne Runde - das Lux habe ich gestern noch einsatzfähig gemacht.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. April 2010)

Wer hat Lust auf ne feierabendrunde am Mittwoch. Als treffpunkt würde ich Bike infection in hohenbostel um 19:00 vorschlagen.


----------



## Quen (19. April 2010)

Wer hat Bock auf ne entspannte CC-Runde am morgigen DI?

1730 Uhr WK?

Roudy, ...?

Soll zwar etwas kälter werden, aber die Sonne soll sich ja auch ein paar Stunden blicken lassen.


----------



## fjolnir (19. April 2010)

@ homer :mist ich hätte lust kann aber leider nicht, da ich n fußballspiel habe -.-... wie wäre es donnerstag?? da fällt training aus


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Wer hat Bock auf ne entspannte CC-Runde am morgigen DI?



definiere mal "entspannte runde"


----------



## Quen (19. April 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> definiere mal "entspannte runde"


... von 1730 bis 1900 im Deister fahren, dabei gerne so um die 750-1000 HM. 

Ach ja, und keine wilden Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (19. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Ach ja, und keine wilden Trails.



das ist klar  , ich frag nur wegen meinem oberschenkel . 
würd mich morgen nachmittag nochmal melden ob ich dabei bin. 
will evtl. von 12.00 - 15.00 uhr  eine trailtour machen. 
falls doch nicht, bin ich wohl dabei.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> ... von 17-30 bis 19-00 im Deister fahren, dabei gerne so um die 750-1000 HM.
> 
> Ach ja, und keine wilden Trails.



1:30h 1000Hm respect
Das fällt aber nicht mehr unter Beine ausschütteln oder?

Wenn Hals und Husten es zulassen, bin ich da!


----------



## chris2305 (20. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 1:30h 1000Hm respect
> Das fällt aber nicht mehr unter Beine ausschütteln oder?
> 
> Wenn Hals und Husten es zulassen, bin ich da!



Denke auch das das eher unter Rennen fällt, wäre zumindest schneller als Sonntag


----------



## Quen (20. April 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Denke auch das das eher unter Rennen fällt, wäre zumindest schneller als Sonntag



spassvoegel.

da kommt ja noch hin- und rueckfahrt hinzu 

mein nacken zickt aber auch grad rum...


----------



## 1Tintin (20. April 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust auf ne feierabendrunde am Mittwoch. Als treffpunkt würde ich Bike infection in hohenbostel um 19:00 vorschlagen.



Hallo, wir machen Mittwoch ne Feierabenrunde aber so um 16:15 ab Basche / Sportplatz!

Tintin


----------



## Quen (20. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> spassvoegel.
> 
> da kommt ja noch hin- und rueckfahrt hinzu
> 
> mein nacken zickt aber auch grad rum...


bei mir isses besser.

Locker (!) 1730 ab wk? wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> bei mir isses besser.
> 
> Locker (!) 1730 ab wk? wer ist noch dabei?


 
Ich huste grüne Plocken - also bitte locker!
Hoffentlich bleibt es trocken, sonst muss ich noch Reifen wechseln


----------



## Quen (20. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich huste grüne Plocken - also bitte locker!
> Hoffentlich bleibt es trocken, sonst muss ich noch Reifen wechseln




geht klar


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. April 2010)

komme grad aus dem wald wieder  

mir reichts für heute. euch viel spaß


----------



## Quen (20. April 2010)

roudy, mein nacken schmerzt nunn wieder. ich fahre daher doch nicht  sorryy


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2010)

wer ist am sonntag beim kami-cup dabei?


----------



## Quen (20. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wer ist am sonntag beim kami-cup dabei?



Chris


----------



## chris2305 (20. April 2010)

Stimmt!
du kneifst ja und sonst bin ich bei der Challenge raus......


----------



## Quen (20. April 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> du kneifst ja und sonst bin ich bei der Challenge raus......


Nee, ich mache mir ein schönes (?) WE in Leverkusen (96).

Naja, und es gibt ja noch genug CC und MA in der C4MTB.  Und wehe du holst mehr als 70 P.


----------



## chris2305 (20. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Nee, ich mache mir ein schönes (?) WE in Leverkusen (96).
> 
> Naja, und es gibt ja noch genug CC und MA in der C4MTB.  Und wehe du holst mehr als 70 P.



Mal gucken, kenne das ja auch nicht. Aber ich kann die Familie mitnehmen

Hoffentlich wird es kein 8 zu 0 in Levekusen


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2010)

ihr fahrt doch eh in anderen klassen.

habe wohl auch schon 80P.
sonntag muss ich fahren, da der erste aus meiner ak auch am start ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (20. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ihr fahrt doch eh in anderen klassen.
> 
> habe wohl auch schon 80P.
> sonntag muss ich fahren, da der erste aus meiner ak auch am start ist.



nee wir sind eine klasse.

es werden doch eh nur 5 rennen gewertet. oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2010)

sorry, hatte grade samy im kopf.

5 von 10 rennen werden gewertet.
das 10. rennen wird wohl am 23.10. stattfinden. steht aber noch nicht auf der c4mtb seite.

der führende in meiner ak hat mich in hellental schon ordentlich abgehängt, darum will ich mal sehen wie es auf einer nicht tempobolzer strecke klappt.


----------



## blumully (20. April 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo, wir machen Mittwoch ne Feierabenrunde aber so um 16:15 ab Basche / Sportplatz!
> 
> Tintin





Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust auf ne feierabendrunde am Mittwoch. Als treffpunkt würde ich Bike infection in hohenbostel um 19:00 vorschlagen.



Die Feierabendrunde mit Homer wird auf Donnerstag verlegt!
Treffpunkt BBW!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. April 2010)

Pauls Tork wurde heute versendet. Zieht euch schonmal warm an!


----------



## Phil81 (20. April 2010)

Wurd ja auch mal langsam Zeit das die Karre ankommt. Wann kann man das ding den bestaunen?

Dann haste ja jetzt auch nen Ersatzschaltauge und wir müssen nicht im Sommer Basteln


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. April 2010)

Korrekt! Am WE wirds wohl noch nichts wegen Konfirmation meines Bruders. Aber vielleicht kommt Paul ja alleine, mal sehen.


----------



## exto (20. April 2010)

Konfirmation is n gutes Stichwort. Muss ich am Sonntag auch hin. Deshalb fällt Cami-Cup für mich aus.

da ich aber schon letztes WE bike-abstinent war, würde ich gern den Samstag für ne nette Deister-Session nutzen. Mein Trainingsplan und -zustand sprechen von ner gemütlichen Trailtour ohne Speedanfälle. Wer hat Lust?


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> ... ner *gemütlichen Trailtour* ohne Speedanfälle. Wer hat Lust?



da wär ich dabei


----------



## Madeba (21. April 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Mal gucken, kenne das ja auch nicht. Aber ich kann die Familie mitnehmen


versuche am Start die Innenbahn zu bekommen. Dann auf den ersten 20m *ALLES !* geben, damit Du vorne bist und bleibst. Überholen ist (fair) fast unmöglich. Danach musst Du nur noch tretentretentretentreten 

2:24min sind zu toppen, die haben letztes Jahr für 70 Punkte gereicht, für eine Sekunde weniger gabs 10 Punkte mehr... (aber frag mal den hoerminator, wieviel sieben Sekunden sein können  )

...und wunder Dich nicht, wenn Dir im Ziel die Lunge in Fetzen aus dem Hals hängt und Du glaubst, gleich einen Herzkasper zu bekommen, das vergeht nach einer halben Stunde wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (21. April 2010)

Kingt ja ganz nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## Skyjet (21. April 2010)

Moin aus dem Schwabenländle....habe gestern mal eine Feierabendrunde hier im örtlichen Wald gedreht und auch prompt nen netten Trail gefunden. Nur gut, dass ich nen GPS dabei hatte, sonst hätte ich mich komplett verfahren.

Am Samstag gehts in den Bikepark in Albstadt....soll sehr gut sein.....ansonsten viele Grüßle

PS: Freue mich aber doch wieder auf den schönen Deister...ist alles etwas kleiner und überschaulicher.

@ Matze: Unbedingt wieder Frühschichteln am übernächsten WE!!!


----------



## stefan64 (21. April 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> @ Matze: Unbedingt wieder Frühschichteln am übernächsten WE!!!



Die Ascheopfer sind heute auch wieder zurückgekommen.


----------



## matzinski (21. April 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Die Ascheopfer sind heute auch wieder zurückgekommen.


 Wie? mit Bus? schwimmend? zu Fuß? oder doch mit Flugzeug?


----------



## Quen (21. April 2010)

wer faehrt in boffzen mit?

bin noch am ueberlegen ob der weg fuer 24 km lohnt...


----------



## Skyjet (21. April 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Die Ascheopfer sind heute auch wieder zurückgekommen.


 

Oder mit dem Radel? Ist ja nicht so weit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (21. April 2010)

Ne, wir sind dann doch nicht mit dem Bike zurück.
Stattdessen haben wir vier Tage "No-Flight-Party" gemacht und sind heute nacht mit dem Flieger nach Hannover.
War insgesamt recht lustig.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> wer faehrt in boffzen mit?
> 
> bin noch am ueberlegen ob der weg fuer 24 km lohnt...



ich natürlich. 
bin auch schon angemeldet, da xc ja genau mein fall ist.


----------



## afausl (21. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> da ich aber schon letztes WE bike-abstinent war, würde ich gern den Samstag für ne nette Deister-Session nutzen. Mein Trainingsplan und -zustand sprechen von ner gemütlichen Trailtour ohne Speedanfälle. Wer hat Lust?



Langfristige Planung ist ja eigentlich nicht mein Ding, aber gemütliche Trailtour am Sa hört sich gut an. Wär ich auch dabei.


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. April 2010)

afausl schrieb:


> Langfristige Planung ist ja eigentlich nicht mein Ding, aber gemütliche Trailtour am Sa hört sich gut an. Wär ich auch dabei.




treffpunkt nienstedter pass um 11.00 uhr ???


----------



## Quen (21. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich natürlich.
> bin auch schon angemeldet, da xc ja genau mein fall ist.


War klar.

Habe mich soeben auch angemeldet. Dassel habe ich in dem Zuge auch gleich erledigt.

Kollerbeck fährst du auch, oder? Da melde ich mich auch noch an.


----------



## taifun (21. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> War klar.
> 
> Habe mich soeben auch angemeldet. Dassel habe ich in dem Zuge auch gleich erledigt.
> 
> Kollerbeck fährst du auch, oder? Da melde ich mich auch noch an.



Du wirst mir unheimlich mein Freund!

War aber klar....eimal Racer immer Racer..auch nach soooo langer Pause


----------



## chris2305 (21. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> War klar.
> 
> Habe mich soeben auch angemeldet. Dassel habe ich in dem Zuge auch gleich erledigt.
> 
> Kollerbeck fÃ¤hrst du auch, oder? Da melde ich mich auch noch an.



Viel SpaÃ dabei, vor allem Kollerbeck kannst du richtig Gas geben!! (Schei.. wÃ¤re ich da gerne dabei)
Danach ne Curry mit Pommes fÃ¼r 2,80â¬ und ein Alkfreies Weizen, alles da!!

In Dassel bin ich dann auch wieder dabei.


----------



## janisj (21. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Konfirmation is n gutes Stichwort. Muss ich am Sonntag auch hin. Deshalb fällt Cami-Cup für mich aus.
> 
> da ich aber schon letztes WE bike-abstinent war, würde ich gern den Samstag für ne nette Deister-Session nutzen. Mein Trainingsplan und -zustand sprechen von ner gemütlichen *Trailtour ohne Speedanfälle*. Wer hat Lust?



Bin auch dabei, sag nur wann, wo und warum ...... soll echt warm und sonnig sein.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. April 2010)

wir haben am Samstag Konfirmation. ich würde deshalb gern am Sonntag nicht so früh fahren. Ist 12.00 WK noch eine aktuelle Option ? Donnerstag Abend wollen wir gegen 18.30 vom BBW aus starten


----------



## afausl (21. April 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> treffpunkt nienstedter pass um 11.00 uhr ???



Passt mir auf jeden Fall, notfalls auch früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> War klar.
> 
> Habe mich soeben auch angemeldet. Dassel habe ich in dem Zuge auch gleich erledigt.
> 
> Kollerbeck fährst du auch, oder? Da melde ich mich auch noch an.



ich bin bei allen rennen, außer (ich mags hier gar nicht erwähnen) merxhausen, dabei.

mit dassel habe ich noch eine rechnung offen.
da wurde ich im letzten jahr schon in der zweiten runde von den führenden eingeholt. 
war davor 2 woche auf malle und habe dann am wochenende einfach mein rad ins auto geschmissen ....


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. April 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> treffpunkt nienstedter pass um 11.00 uhr ???





afausl schrieb:


> Passt mir auf jeden Fall, notfalls auch früher.



Von mir aus auch 



k_star schrieb:


> ich bin bei allen rennen, außer (ich mags hier gar nicht erwähnen) merxhausen, dabei.
> 
> mit dassel habe ich noch eine rechnung offen.
> da wurde ich im letzten jahr schon in der zweiten runde von den führenden eingeholt.
> war davor 2 woche auf malle und habe dann am wochenende einfach mein rad ins auto geschmissen ....



Du weiß gar nicht, was du in Merxhausen verpaßt 
Machs doch wie Firefighter ´09, komm einfach mit 

In Dassel bin ich auch dabei, neben Merxhausen und DU´10 meine einzigen Termine.
In Dassel will ich eigentlich von Anfang (bis auf den ersten Anstieg) an voll fahren ohne taktieren etc.
Bin dabei durchaus bereit den Pacemaker für euch Challenge(r) zu machen.


----------



## exto (21. April 2010)

Von mir aus auch gern um 10:00h am Pass. Was ist denn mit der inzwischen sehr zahlreichen Damenfraktion? Auch alle mit irgendwelchen religiösen Kulthandlungen beschäftigt? ;-)


----------



## lakekeman (22. April 2010)

Schade, wir können am Samstag leider nicht  Werden dann Sonntag ne gemütliche Trailtour bei hoffentlich 25° machen


----------



## zoomie (22. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Von mir aus auch gern um 10:00h am Pass. Was ist denn mit der inzwischen sehr zahlreichen Damenfraktion? Auch alle mit irgendwelchen religiösen Kulthandlungen beschäftigt? ;-)



Ich würd ja total gerne - habe aber leider mal wieder Bereitschaftsdienst für's Krankenhaus  und bin somit raus dieses Wochenende. Ansonsten super gerne nächstes Mal  


Nochmal 'ne andere Frage - hat jemand von euch mal bei Unity-bikes.de etwas bestellt und auch bekommen? Hab vor 2 Wochen dort fiveten Schuhe bestellt per Vorkasse. Telefonisch hat man immer 'ne computeranimierte Stimme am Ohr (die auch nicht unbedingt vertrauenserweckend ist) die einem nichts bringt und auf e-mails wird nicht reagiert..


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. April 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Schade, wir können am Samstag leider nicht  Werden dann Sonntag ne gemütliche Trailtour bei hoffentlich 25° machen



Weil ihr, wie man weiß, auch gern etwas länger schlaft, schließe ich mich an. Wann und wo?


----------



## Power-Valve (22. April 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Nochmal 'ne andere Frage - hat jemand von euch mal bei *Unity-bikes.de* etwas bestellt und auch bekommen? Hab vor 2 Wochen dort fiveten Schuhe bestellt per Vorkasse. Telefonisch hat man immer 'ne computeranimierte Stimme am Ohr (die auch nicht unbedingt vertrauenserweckend ist) die einem nichts bringt und auf e-mails wird nicht reagiert..



schau mal: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393780

Gruss Uwe


----------



## zoomie (22. April 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> schau mal: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393780
> 
> Gruss Uwe


 
Ach Du je.....    Da freu ich mich aber..   

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe 
LG  Conny


----------



## Quen (22. April 2010)

RC Gehrden olé... 





Fährt jemand heute ne lockere CC-Runde im D?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (22. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


>



Warum kann nicht der Hannoveraner OB mal auf die herrliche MTB Region Deister hinweisen??


----------



## taifun (22. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> RC Gehrden olé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennfa (22. April 2010)

Samstag wirds, wenn überhaupt, ne spontane Runde nachmittags. Sonntag klingt gut ! Meinetwegen auch 11Uhr WK, oder? Ich muss nur erst meine Nase wieder freikriegen, die zickt seit heute morgen ziemlich rum, dabei bin ich gestern Abend noch ne längere Runde gefahren . Wehe ich kann deswegen am Wochenende nicht fahren, jetzt endlich wo es wieder so warm wird !


----------



## schappi (22. April 2010)

Zwei Ingenieurstudenten schlendern Ã¼ber den Campus. Da sagt der eine: "Woher hast du so ein tolles Fahrrad?" Darauf der Andere: "Als ich gestern ganz in Gedanken versunken spazieren ging, fuhr ein hÃ¼bsches MÃ¤dchen mit diesem Fahrrad. Als sie mich sah, warf sie das Rad zur Seite, riss sich die Kleider vom Leib und schrie: "Nimm dir was du willst!". Der erste Student nickte zustimmend: "Gute Wahl, die Kleider hÃ¤tten vermutlich nicht gepasst!" 



und noch einerâ¦

Ein einsamer Beduine trottet auf seinem Kamel durch die WÃ¼ste. Es ist unertrÃ¤glich heiÃ!
Da sieht er einen Fahrradfahrer, der mit einem Affenzahn durch die WÃ¼ste saust, und dem es dabei offensichtlich ganz gut zu gehen scheint.
Der Beduine hÃ¤lt den Radfahrer an und fragt ihn, wie er trotz dieser Hitze so radeln kÃ¶nne.
Nicht trotz der Hitze, sondern wegen der Hitze! antwortet der Radler, denn der Fahrtwind verschaffe ihm die notwendige KÃ¼hlung!
Das leuchtet dem Beduinen ein! Er bedankt sich, verabschiedet sich von dem Fahrradfahrer und steigt wieder auf sein Kamel, das er nun zu HÃ¶chstleistungen antreibt, damit der Fahrtwind ihm und seinem Reittier die notwendige KÃ¼hlung verschaffe. 
Das Kamel galoppiert so schnell es nur kann, und dem Beduinen ist der Fahrtwind tatsÃ¤chlich angenehm! Nach ca. einer Stunde bricht das Kamel ohne Vorwarnung tot unter dem Beduinen zusammen!
Er steigt ab, lÃ¤uft um das Kamel, begutachtet es, und stellt fachmÃ¤nnisch die Todesursache fest: Erfroren!


----------



## Ladys-MTB (22. April 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> . Wehe ich kann deswegen am Wochenende nicht fahren, jetzt endlich wo es wieder so warm wird !


 
...bin am Wochenende mit den FreienRADikalen zum RR-Rennen in Göttingen...
...wir müssen unbedingt ne Mädelstour biken, hat Conny von letztem Sonntag erzählt???
AAAAAAHHHH...mein Adrenalinausstoss hielt bis Dienstagmittag!!!!
...und davon will ich mehr!!!!


----------



## Jennfa (22. April 2010)

Hab ich schon von gehört   !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (22. April 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Zwei Ingenieurstudenten schlendern über den Campus. ...






Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> AAAAAAHHHH...mein Adrenalinausstoss hielt bis Dienstagmittag!!!!
> ...und davon will ich mehr!!!!


ich glaube, ich muss auch mal mit euch Mädels biken gehen


----------



## Jimmy (23. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Von mir aus auch gern um 10:00h am Pass.




Wir kommen wahrscheinlich auch, vielleicht fahren wir vorher schon ein kleines Ründchen, können nicht sonderlich lange. Was plant ihr?


----------



## exto (23. April 2010)

Hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht. Wahrscheinlich so die üblichen Verdächtigen 

Bei dem Wetter hab ich auf jeden Fall Lust auf das erste 2010er-Weizen am Annaturm


----------



## Jennfa (23. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter hab ich auf jeden Fall Lust auf das erste 2010er-Weizen am Annaturm



...ah wieso müssen kranke Leute immer arbeiten gehen und MICH anstecken...ich könnte heulen. Ich will auch dieses Wochenende meine erste Curry am Annaturm essen!


----------



## matzinski (23. April 2010)

Frage an die Frührider (supi Wortkreation, Stefan): Wer ist So 9:00 am Fundament?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (23. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frage an die Frührider (supi Wortkreation, Stefan): Wer ist So 9:00 am Fundament?


ich


----------



## Scott865 (23. April 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> ich


ich auch.

@matzinski 
würd es dir heut passen,mit der bremse?
morgen ist voll ausgebucht!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht. Wahrscheinlich so die üblichen Verdächtigen
> 
> Bei dem Wetter hab ich auf jeden Fall Lust auf das erste 2010er-Weizen am Annaturm


 
Ü30-Frank-ANNA-Frank-Farn-Grenz-Steing.


----------



## Phil81 (23. April 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> ...ah wieso müssen kranke Leute immer arbeiten gehen und MICH anstecken...ich könnte heulen. Ich will auch dieses Wochenende meine erste Curry am Annaturm essen!



Hab ich heute schon erledigt 

Fahrt ihr Sonntag?


----------



## Jennfa (23. April 2010)

Bei mir stehts noch in den Sternen, ich hoffe mich bis dahin auskuriert zu haben. Meistens schaffe ich das relativ schnell (ganz viiiiiiiel schlafen ). Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Moritz auf jeden Fall fährt. Homer wollte doch auch am Sonntag ab Waldkater, oder? Also 11Uhr oder 12Uhr Waldkater am Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (23. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ü30-Frank-ANNA-Frank-Farn-Grenz-Steing.




kommst du direkt , oder zum pass ?


----------



## stefan64 (23. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frage an die Frührider (supi Wortkreation, Stefan): Wer ist So 9:00 am Fundament?



Ich auch.
Um 14:15 muß ich aber spätestens zurück sein.


----------



## Phil81 (23. April 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Bei mir stehts noch in den Sternen, ich hoffe mich bis dahin auskuriert zu haben. Meistens schaffe ich das relativ schnell (ganz viiiiiiiel schlafen ). Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Moritz auf jeden Fall fährt. Homer wollte doch auch am Sonntag ab Waldkater, oder? Also 11Uhr oder 12Uhr Waldkater am Sonntag?



Mir egal geht beides


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. April 2010)

Ich fahr Sonntag  mit blumully um 11:15 vom bbw zum Waldkater. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## matzinski (23. April 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> ich auch.
> 
> @matzinski
> würd es dir heut passen,mit der bremse?
> morgen ist voll ausgebucht!


 yep, passt



stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> Um 14:15 muß ich aber spätestens zurück sein.


yep, passt auch


----------



## lakekeman (23. April 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Mir egal geht beides



Also ich würde auch um 12 am Waldkater sein.



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich fahr Sonntag  mit blumully um 11:15 vom bbw zum Waldkater. Wer ist dabei?



Treffen dann am Waldkater?


----------



## Reaper1010 (23. April 2010)

Fährt jemand Montag? 
mfg


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. April 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch um 12 am Waldkater sein.
> 
> 
> 
> Treffen dann am Waldkater?



jau... fährst du mit dem Auto?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. April 2010)

@Reaper: Nein. Muss zur Schule. Du nicht? 

@lakekeman: Ist der Dämpfer eigentlich angekommen? 

@lakekeman und Phil: An Pauls DHX5 Air lässt sich der Bottom Out Knopf nicht drehen. Wir haben ihn dann mal abgeschraubt, darunter ist auch nix zum drehen. Und wir habens schon mit mittelgrober Gewalt versucht. Gibts da einen Trick?

Übrigens: Die MZ 66 im Tork Playzone wiegt 3200g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (23. April 2010)

Ja, der ist da, kannst ihn auch schon zurück haben. Tests alle durchgeführt 
Mit Bottom Out Knopf meinst du die Volumeneinstellung des Piggy? Die solltest du nur verstellen, wenn minimum Luft im Piggy ist. Am besten mit nem Inbus in eines der Löcher und dann als Hebel benutzen.

@homer
Muss ich mal sehen, warscheinlich ja. Wenn nicht melde ich mich nochmal und fahre dann mit euch rüber.


----------



## exto (23. April 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Die MZ 66 im Tork Playzone wiegt 3200g



Ach du Sch....


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. April 2010)

Naja, die wird gegen eine lyrik 2-Step getauscht. Das spart schonmal 700g.
Dann noch die 2ply Maxxis Minion mit je 1200g gegen MM mit je 1000g getauscht und schon sinds insgesamt 1100g weniger.
16850g (Herstellerangabe) - 1100g + 400g Pedale = 16150g = 16,15kg. mal sehen ob das klappt.

@lakekeman: Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## firefighter76 (24. April 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch um 12 am Waldkater sein.
> 
> 
> 
> Treffen dann am Waldkater?



ich versuche auch um 12 am waldkater zu sein


----------



## chris2305 (24. April 2010)

Suche harte Feder (blau) für Lyrik U-Turn.
hat die noch jemand rumliegen????


----------



## janisj (24. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> würde ich gern den Samstag für ne nette Deister-Session nutzen. Mein Trainingsplan und -zustand sprechen von ner *gemütlichen Trailtour* ohne Speedanfälle. Wer hat Lust?



So, da haben wir uns ganz gemütlich Heute kaputtgefahren... 48 km/1500hm. Was sind wir nun da Alles gefahren: Ü30, Teerweg, xxxxWeg (steil und rutschig), xxxWeg2, Frankweg, Farnweg, Sattelitentrail, Staintrail, Ü30... 
Aber es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (24. April 2010)

Hach ja...

Schöööön war's!!!

Teerweg und Dornröschen sind sehr nach meinem Geschmack geworden. Noch zwei weitere Premieren waren für mich Satellit und Steingarten. Roudy, du wolltest es ja wissen:

Satellitentrail bekommt von mir ne 1- ich hab mich zwar in der ersten Spitzkehre kurz abgerollt, war aber n technisches Problemchen. Dann gings flüssig runter. Musste außer zum wieder aufsteigen in der besagten Kehre keinen Fuß absetzen. Geil!

Steingarten war auch sehr nett. Würd ich ne glatte 2 für geben. Oben n bisschen viel Geröll zwischendurch, aber auch ganz flüssig zu fahren. Das Steinfeld in der Mitte is geil! Unten wird's n bisschen unspektakulär. Wenn da die Kurven n bisschen größeren Radius hätten gäb's n bisschen mehr Tempo-Thrill.

Auf'm Rückweg zum Pass war'n wir alle n bisschen platt und haben zwischendurch komische Geräusche gemacht...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Hach ja...
> 
> Schöööön war's!!!
> 
> ...



Dann werde ich wohl weiter üben. Den Rumpelteil in der Mitte kann man klasse flowig am Hang entlang umfahren.
-------------------------
Nochwas zu gestern.
Dieses Bild bot sich uns auf einem Trail 









Der Blitz soll dich beim Scheizzen treffen 
Falls sich sich das mit dem Ableben nicht vorher von selbst erledigt hat. So rot wie die Kacke war


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2010)

Da scheint es, dass die Abneigung gegen friedliche Rad-Sportler eine neue Dimension erreicht hat. Traurig traurig und zum Grösstenteil ganz schön peinlich für den Täter.


----------



## stefan64 (25. April 2010)

Ich könnt mich schlapplachen.
Ich seh ihn vor mir, wie er da beim Kacken hockt, ich angefahren komme und er mit runtergelassener Hose ins Unterholz verchwindet.


----------



## taifun (25. April 2010)

Bäh....wie pervers ist das den:kotz::kotz:
Wer kommt den auf so ne Idee.....der gehört ins Exil gesteckt


----------



## Quen (25. April 2010)

ich habe angst... was fuer kranke gestalten laufen da rum?!


----------



## Skyjet (25. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Dann werde ich wohl weiter üben. Den Rumpelteil in der Mitte kann man klasse flowig am Hang entlang umfahren.
> -------------------------
> Nochwas zu gestern.
> Dieses Bild bot sich uns auf einem Trail
> ...




Ist doch auch nen nettes Foto für die örtliche Presse...

"Phantom-*******r sabotiert Kacktrail"


----------



## nippelspanner (25. April 2010)

DAS ist ja der absolute Hammer! *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Scott-y (25. April 2010)

Ist mir aber lieber als ein Nagelbrett, den Haufen kann man sehen und wahrscheinlich auch riechen.


----------



## janisj (25. April 2010)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ist mir aber lieber als ein Nagelbrett, den Haufen kann man sehen und wahrscheinlich auch riechen.


Gestern war das echt Ecklig, hab fast daneben :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. April 2010)

Man gut das ich nicht mit janosch dort war. Der hätte sich über das "festmal" gefreut. DAS wäre dann eklig!!


----------



## tobone (25. April 2010)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Wir haben heute das tolle Wetter genutzt und heute unsere neuen MKs mal außerhalb des Deisters ausgeführt.
> Es durften aber auch noch 2 Cubebikes mitkommen



Sieht aus wie 3x L und 1x XL. Darf ich mal fragen wie groß ihr seid?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Barbie SHG (25. April 2010)

XL: Der Schlanke rechts, ist genau 190cm
Ansonsten hast Du richtig (Rahmengr.) getippt. 
Die anderen sind alle über 180cm


----------



## tobone (25. April 2010)

Bin ca. 189. Was würdest du empfehlen. Ist von euch jemand der ein L fährt ähnlich groß?


----------



## Torben. (25. April 2010)

wo ist denn das häufchen nicht da sman da aus unachtsamkeit durchfährt


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. April 2010)

Torben. schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Häufchen? nicht das man da aus Unachtsamkeit durchfährt.



A. haben wir es beseitigt und 
B. kannst du sowas nicht übersehen

Augen auf der Scheizzer geht um.


----------



## Barbie SHG (25. April 2010)

tobone schrieb:


> Bin ca. 189. Was würdest du empfehlen. Ist von euch jemand der ein L fährt ähnlich groß?



Schau mal hier:

http://www.mountainbike-page.de/

Da ist ne ausführliche Liteville Rahmentabelle.


----------



## Tilman (25. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Da scheint es, dass die Abneigung gegen friedliche Rad-Sportler eine neue Dimension erreicht hat. Traurig traurig und zum Grösstenteil ganz schön peinlich für den Täter.



Mal ganz im Ernst, ich hoffe, Ihr habt die Sch.... noch nicht entsorgt. Das Zeug ist voll von DNA (zwar auch vom Fraß, aber die Human-DNA kommt vom Kacker, es sei denn er ist Kannibale...)! Und wenn es Fremd-Sch... ist, dann macht der Spender das einmal und nicht wieder.

Nicht, daß man nun einen Speicheltest o.ä. veranstaltet, aber man müßte doch irgendwie damit so richtig Unruhe in den Kneipen der Umgebung stiften können, wo nicht nur getrunken, sondern auch gesch.... wird.


----------



## Phil81 (25. April 2010)

Und wer wertet die aus? Die DIMB Forensiker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (25. April 2010)

tobone schrieb:


> Bin ca. 189. Was würdest du empfehlen. Ist von euch jemand der ein L fährt ähnlich groß?



habe einen der 3 L-Rahmen mit 185cm und 92cm Schrittlänge. Hast du eher einen langen Hals (Oberkörper) oder lange Beine 
Mit meiner Schrittlänge ist dann bei L auch fast das Ende erreicht.
Am besten du testest mal kurz beide


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. April 2010)

Hilfe 
Hat einer von euch schon mal ´ne 36 TALAS R aufgemacht und wieder zusammengebaut?
Seit dem WE fehlen mir rd. 20mm Federweg!


----------



## firefighter76 (25. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hilfe
> Hat einer von euch schon mal ´ne 36 TALAS R aufgemacht und wieder zusammengebaut?
> Seit dem WE fehlen mir rd. 20mm Federweg!



ausbauen mitbringen und dann schauen wir mal


----------



## Slidger (25. April 2010)

Mal was anderes,

ich bin heute mein erstes Rennen gefahren...
Bad Harzburg, schönes Ding, erst mal nur die Jedermannrunde, aber als Debut sollte das reichen.

Mal sehn, vielleicht dann demnächst in Altenau...

Aber bis dahin, fleissig trainieren im Deister.

Und was ist denn hier im Deister los, Nagelbretter, Sch****haufen und quergelegte Bäume, was kommt denn dann als nächstes?
Als immer Augen auf beim DH!!

MfG

Bernd


----------



## Tilman (26. April 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Und wer wertet die aus? Die DIMB Forensiker?



Die Durchführung von Speichel- oder sonstigen Tests habe ich nicht befürwortet, also gibts auch nix auszuwerten.

Ich habe von "Unruhe stiften" geschrieben, nicht mehr. In einer Gesellschaft, in der Bildungspolitiker von CO2-freien Städten reden oder andere Politiker von genfreiem Saatgut, kurzum, wo naturwissenschaftliche Grundkenntnisse in die Tonne gekloppt werden, reicht der Fakt, daß man durch die Sch... DNA-Beweise hat und die wohlmöglich bei der Kripo liegen, allemal für Unruhe aus. Nur darum geht's.


----------



## matzinski (26. April 2010)

Tilman schrieb:


> Die Durchführung von Speichel- oder sonstigen Tests habe ich nicht befürwortet, also gibts auch nix auszuwerten.
> 
> Ich habe von "Unruhe stiften" geschrieben, nicht mehr. In einer Gesellschaft, in der Bildungspolitiker von CO2-freien Städten reden oder andere Politiker von genfreiem Saatgut, kurzum, wo naturwissenschaftliche Grundkenntnisse in die Tonne gekloppt werden, reicht der Fakt, daß man durch die Sch... DNA-Beweise hat und die wohlmöglich bei der Kripo liegen, allemal für Unruhe aus. Nur darum geht's.


 Stelle mir gerade vor, wie ein Trupp Mountainbiker in Basche auf der Wache 'ne Anzeige wegen illegalem Hinhocken auf dem töw macht und 'nen Sch...haufen zur Beweisaufnahme auf den Tresen knallt. Ich weiß nicht wie die Uhren bei euch in Rödelheim ticken, aber ich wüsst jetzt nicht wer da dann verhaftet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (26. April 2010)

Man sollte dem Täter mal eine gute Anleitung angedeihen lassen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccuopQV3tbU"]YouTube- How to Shit in the Woods[/nomedia]


Und zum Mitnehmen:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/How-Shit-Woods-Second-Environmentally/dp/0898156270"]http://www.amazon.de/How-Shit-Woods-Second-Environmentally/dp/0898156270[/ame]


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. April 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Stelle mir gerade vor, wie ein Trupp Mountainbiker in Basche auf der Wache 'ne Anzeige wegen illegalem Hinhocken auf dem töw macht und 'nen Sch...haufen zur Beweisaufnahme auf den Tresen knallt. Ich weiß nicht wie die Uhren bei euch in Rödelheim ticken, aber ich wüsst jetzt nicht wer da dann verhaftet wird.


 
Hätte er wenigstens auf den Klotrail gekackt 
Aber nein.

Mehr belustigt hat meine eine Begebenheit 2h später, als ich nach Hause gefahren bin.
Etwa in der Mitte zwischen Laube und Annaturm stokelte ein Mann Mitte 50 im Sakko und Jeans aus dem Unterholz auf den Kammweg und machte sich die Hose zu.
Wenige Sekunden später folgte (s)eine Frau mit hochgeschobenem Rock. Während sie auf dem Weg noch ihren Schlüpper richtete und den Rock in Falten legte zuppelte er weiter an seinem Reißverschluss rum.
Pipi nur eine Fussminute vor dem Annaturm? 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Sex-Vorbereitung-Varianten-Basiswissen-Draussen/dp/3866860161/ref=pd_sim_eb_2"]Sex: Vorbereitung - Technik - Varianten. Basiswissen für Draussen: Amazon.de: Dr. Rose & Buck Tilton: Bücher[/ame]


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. April 2010)

omg  

das wird ja immer schlimmer im deister . 

- erst die stöckchenleger
- dann der nagelbrettleger
- dann die nacktwanderer
- jetzt die trailschei$$er
- und nun auch noch die waldfi..er  



ist der deister noch sicher genug, um dort mit dem mountainbike fahren zu können


----------



## taifun (26. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hätte er wenigstens auf den Klotrail gekackt
> Aber nein.
> 
> Mehr belustigt hat meine eine Begebenheit 2h später, als ich nach Hause gefahren bin.
> ...



Was ihr so erlebt,wenn man nicht mit kann ist schon bemerkenswert


----------



## hülemüll (26. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Dann werde ich wohl weiter üben. Den Rumpelteil in der Mitte kann man klasse flowig am Hang entlang umfahren.
> -------------------------
> Nochwas zu gestern.
> Dieses Bild bot sich uns auf einem Trail
> ...



http://board.raidrush.ws/showthread.php?t=671570  vielleicht lagen die Gutscheine irgendwo aus und wir haben es nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## marcx (26. April 2010)

Oha.. 

Ich melde mich mal zurück aus der Winterpause. Hab gestern zum Saisoneinstieg den Deister überquert auf dem Weg von Laatzen nach Bergkirchen 

Mir sind zwar auf der Tour diverse merkwürdige wie auch nette Menschen übern Weg gelaufen (Gruß an die 3 mir unbekannten Biker vom Annaturm falls sie hier mitlesen), aber sowas wie Trail********r? 

Ich dachte die ältere, freundliche Wandergruppe im Walterbachtal wäre schon was besonderes.. Die hatten mich am Traileinstieg beim Frühstück überrascht und nach dem Weg gefragt. Ein Paar Minuten später hab ich sie dann eingeholt und wohl ne Menge Erstaunen ausgelöst.

Rentner 1: "Huch, ein Fahrrad - auf diesem Weg!?!"
 Rentner 2: "Deswegen kannte der den Weg! Viel Spass noch und nicht hinfallen!"

Ich hab auf jeden Fall meine über den Winter etwas eingeschlafene Lust am biken wiedergewonnen - Exkremente hin oder her


----------



## exto (26. April 2010)

Leute, macht ma halblang!

Die Tiere schei**en doch auch zu Hunderten in den Wald, so what? War vielleicht n Brennesselphobiker oder jemand mit Kontaktallergie. Der Trail war auf jeden Fall garantiert allergenfrei 

Und, wenn Mittfünfziger-Pärchen nach'm vögeln aus dem Gebüsch krauchen halte ich auch das für ein eher positives Anzeichen dafür, dass alles doch nicht so schlimm ist, wie viele immer meinen. Revival von "make love, not war"!


----------



## lissey (26. April 2010)

da bin ich einmal ne woche krank und komm hier nicht rein und dann muss man sowas lesen =))
also immer schön alle aufpassen =))


----------



## tobone (26. April 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> habe einen der 3 L-Rahmen mit 185cm und 92cm Schrittlänge. Hast du eher einen langen Hals (Oberkörper) oder lange Beine
> Mit meiner Schrittlänge ist dann bei L auch fast das Ende erreicht.
> Am besten du testest mal kurz beide



Meine Schrittlänge liegt glaube ich so bei 89-90. Mir kommt halt das oberrohr am 301 recht lang vor. Soll ja auch noch wendig bleiben. Bei meinem aktuellen Scott ist das Oberrohr gerade mal 60 lang. Hat zwar eine andere Geometrie aber trotzdem. Ich will halt nicht so ein langes Bike. Aber es soll halt auch keins sein auf dem man gleich Rücken hat. So wie es aussieht fahren aber die meisten in meiner Größe wohl sogar XL .


----------



## Barbie SHG (26. April 2010)

tobone schrieb:


> Meine Schrittlänge liegt glaube ich so bei 89-90. Mir kommt halt das oberrohr am 301 recht lang vor. Soll ja auch noch wendig bleiben. Bei meinem aktuellen Scott ist das Oberrohr gerade mal 60 lang. Hat zwar eine andere Geometrie aber trotzdem. Ich will halt nicht so ein langes Bike. Aber es soll halt auch keins sein auf dem man gleich Rücken hat. So wie es aussieht fahren aber die meisten in meiner Größe wohl sogar XL .



Wenn Du nie ne absenkbare Sattelstütze fahren willst, nimm halt das L.
Müsste auch klappen. SChaut die Sattelstütze halt sehr lang raus.
Beim XL ist halt das Sitzrohr 3cm länger.
Hab noch nen Ghost in XL. Das LV ist wesentlich länger. Aber top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (26. April 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Was ihr so erlebt,wenn man nicht mit kann ist schon bemerkenswert



das habe ich auch gerade gedacht, als ich hier auf dem Bett der JHB die letzten vier Seite gelesen habe 

mir sind Stoffwechselprodukte auf dem Trails auch lieber als Heimwerkerprodukte.

Aber nicht nur im Wald ist die Kacke am dampfen, ich bin heute mit dem Lieger durch Frankfurt/M. gefahren  

Zum 1.Mai: bleibt es dabei ? Die 630km der letzten drei Tour-Tage haben zwar schon gewissen Spuren hinterlassen, aber im Moment würde ich sagen, das ich dabei bin. Morgen sinds ja "nur" noch 250km, aber ich muß noch durchs Ederbergland und dann noch die zermürbende Dauerhügelkette von Warburg bis Steinheim


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (27. April 2010)

tobone schrieb:


> Meine Schrittlänge liegt glaube ich so bei 89-90. Mir kommt halt das oberrohr am 301 recht lang vor. Soll ja auch noch wendig bleiben. Bei meinem aktuellen Scott ist das Oberrohr gerade mal 60 lang. Hat zwar eine andere Geometrie aber trotzdem. Ich will halt nicht so ein langes Bike. Aber es soll halt auch keins sein auf dem man gleich Rücken hat. So wie es aussieht fahren aber die meisten in meiner Größe wohl sogar XL .



Ich fahre auch eines der 301 mk8. Habe bei 1,85 cm und SL 90 cm auch grösse L. Bin vorher schon Ein MK3 auch in L gefahren. 
Wenn du Enduro fahren willst, nimm das L. Wenn du eher schnell und CC oder Marathon fahren willst, solltest du ein XL nehmen. 
Kannst gerne mal ne Runde auf meinem Bike drehen wenn du willst.


----------



## blumully (27. April 2010)

Ich bin erstmal für die nächsten Tage raus, da ich meine undichte Gabel eingeschickt habe. Mal sehen, wie lange das dauert.


----------



## lakekeman (27. April 2010)

blumully schrieb:


> Ich bin erstmal für die nächsten Tage raus, da ich meine undichte Gabel eingeschickt habe. Mal sehen, wie lange das dauert.



Neeiinn, wie konntest du das nur machen  
Bei Sport Import rechne nicht mit weniger als 2-3 Wochen...


----------



## Phil81 (27. April 2010)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch eines der 301 mk8. Habe bei 1,85 cm und SL 90 cm auch grösse L. Bin vorher schon Ein MK3 auch in L gefahren.
> Wenn du Enduro fahren willst, nimm das L. Wenn du eher schnell und CC oder Marathon fahren willst, solltest du ein XL nehmen.
> Kannst gerne mal ne Runde auf meinem Bike drehen wenn du willst.



Hab das 301 in XL. Taugt mir auch zum EnduroCCFreerideLightDH fahren.
Der unterschied ist jetzt nicht so gewaltig. Mir war das 301 bei ähnlicher Körpergrösse in L und einer 160 mm Gabel etwas zu Kompakt. Am besten du testet beide Rahmen mal kannst auch gerne auf meinem XL mal Platz nehmen.


----------



## exto (27. April 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> Zum 1.Mai: bleibt es dabei ?



Jep!

Also noch mal zur Erinnerung:

*Tag der Arbeit - Tour​*
01. Mai 09:00h Treffpunkt Bahnhof Haste.

E1 über B. Nenndorf - Deister - Springe - B. Münder - Süntel - Hameln - Extertal (Bösingfeld) - Burg Sternberg nach Lemgo.

ca 120 km, 2000 HM

Rückfahrt entweder von Lemgo über Bielefeld oder von Lage über Herford mit der guten, alten DB.

Das Tempo wird moderat sein (angepeilt ist maximal ein 15er Schnitt). Sind schließlich Singlespeeder an Bord. Da wird nicht gehetzt.

Wer sich das nicht komplett zutraut: Von Hameln gibt's ne passable Öffi-Anbindung in alle Richtungen.

Wer Lust hat, einfach um 09:00h da sein...


----------



## lissey (27. April 2010)

ich werde diese woche mal ein paar mtb-geschäfte abklappern
und wollte deshalb mal fragen was ich als erstes equipment unbedingt benötige
so ein paar grundlegende dinge außer ein bike??


----------



## Skyjet (27. April 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> ich werde diese woche mal ein paar mtb-geschÃ¤fte abklappern
> und wollte deshalb mal fragen was ich als erstes equipment unbedingt benÃ¶tige
> so ein paar grundlegende dinge auÃer ein bike??


 

- Knie-Protektoren (ca. 40,00â¬)
- Ellenbogen-Protektoren (ca. 60,00â¬)
- Bike Handschuhe (30,00â¬)
- Helm (ca. 150,00â¬ wenns nen besseres Modell sein soll)
- eventuell noch gute Bikeschuhe mit Klicksystem oder auch ohne (abhÃ¤ngig, welche Pedals du fÃ¤hrst) - sollten aber optimaler Weise   Ã¼ber die FuÃgelenke reichen (80,00â¬)

AbhÃ¤ngig von dem was du fahren mÃ¶chtest: 
*Enduro - Freeride - Downhill*
- Full Face-Helm (150,00â¬ - 250,00â¬)
- eventuell RÃ¼cken-Protektor (gibt es auch in Form eines Rucksacks) (80,00â¬ - 100,00â¬)

Das wÃ¤ren eigentlich schon die wichtigsten....

Hoffe, dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben! Die Preise sollen dir nur ein gewissen Ãberblick geben, was kostenmÃ¤Ãig auf dich zu kommen wird. Viel SpaÃ....Bike-Klamotten einkaufen macht nÃ¤mlich richtig SpaÃ


----------



## lissey (27. April 2010)

vielen dank werde das auf jeden fall berücksichtigen =))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (27. April 2010)

Also zum Anfang Knie und Ellbogen Protektoren???
Lasst sie doch erstmal anfangen


----------



## lissey (27. April 2010)

was empfiehlst duu??
warte auf mehrere antworten


----------



## Quen (27. April 2010)

Ich würde auch sagen, locker anfangen. Dein Rad ist ja vorerst auch ein "normales".

Basic:
- Helm (ein normaler, kein Fullface)
- Handschuhe

Hilfreich, da es das Biken angenehmer machen:
- Radschuhe (ggf. für Klickpedale) oder zumindest sportlich-festes Schuhwerk (für Bärentatze-Pedale)
- Radklamotten: Hose mit Einsatz, ggf. Short drüber, Trikot, also kurzum: Funktionswäsche! Bloß nicht in Baumwollklamotten totschwitzen
- Radbrille

Protektoren und so einen Kram kannst du dir kaufen, wenn du sicher bist das du mehr Trails, Sprünge, etc. fahren willst.

Ach ja, Flasche (und Halter). Oder einen Camelbak, muss man am besten probieren was einem besser gefällt.

Gruß

---

Ach ja, wer will morgen mit mir ne CC-Runde drehen?

Wollte um 17:15 Uhr am WK los! Dann nicht rasen, aber zumindest ohne Pausen ein paar HM machen.

Roudy, Sören?


----------



## lissey (27. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen, locker anfangen. Dein Rad ist ja vorerst auch ein "normales".
> 
> Basic:
> - Helm (ein normaler, kein Fullface)
> ...




was verstehst du unter radklamotten?
also ich besitze eine enge radhose und so ein radtrikot


----------



## Quen (27. April 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> was verstehst du unter radklamotten?
> also ich besitze eine enge radhose und so ein radtrikot


Genau sowas. Ist doch dann schon ausreichend für die ersten (sportlichen) Touren.

Geh' am besten mal mit den Mädels auf Tour und alles andere ergibt sich. Klamotten und Zubehör kann man sich gut nach und nach kaufen.

Mein Tipp wären noch Klickpedale, wobei einige von den abfahrtsorientierten Bikern lieber mit normalen Pedale fahren - ist aber auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## lissey (27. April 2010)

alles klar vielen dank =))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (27. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Ach ja, wer will morgen mit mir ne CC-Runde drehen?
> 
> Wollte um 17:15 Uhr am WK los! Dann nicht rasen, aber zumindest ohne Pausen ein paar HM machen.
> 
> Roudy, Sören?



hört sich gut an. 
muss nur abwarten, was mein steissbein dazu sagt 
hab mich vorhin schön abgelegt, und beim sturz mit dem steissbein auf den einzigen stein gefallen, der dort im umkreis von 2 m lag. auahhh 

mal schauen, wann der schmerz nachlässt


----------



## Flame-Blade (27. April 2010)

Klickpedale? Lasst sie doch erstmal ein paar Mal die Trails abfahren bevor hier große Investitionen getätigt werden.Grade beim Downhill/Freeride wofür sie sich interessiert ist es ganz gut den Fuß schnell absetzen zu können.

Hatte dir ja schon gesagt...Helm,Handschuhe,sportliche Klamotten und vllt ein paar Knieschoner vom Inline-Skaten oder so.


----------



## lakekeman (27. April 2010)

Ich würde auch von Pedalen und Protektoren abraten.
Erstmal eine Zeit lang fahren und sehen in welche Richtung du dich orientierst. So kann man viel Kohle sparen (was ich verpasst habe ).

Wichtig finde ich noch eine Brille, Wind+Dreck+Staub im Auge ist nicht gut. Kann ja auch erstmal irgendeine Sonnenbrille sein.


----------



## lissey (27. April 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Klickpedale? Lasst sie doch erstmal ein paar Mal die Trails abfahren bevor hier große Investitionen getätigt werden.Grade beim Downhill/Freeride wofür sie sich interessiert ist es ganz gut den Fuß schnell absetzen zu können.
> 
> Hatte dir ja schon gesagt...Helm,Handschuhe,sportliche Klamotten und vllt ein paar Knieschoner vom Inline-Skaten oder so.




sportliche klamotten = radhose und trikot? oder einfach ne sporthose und ein t-shirt?


----------



## Jennfa (27. April 2010)

Also erstmal ruhig angehen , sonst kommen da schnell unnötige Kosten zusammen . Ich hab hier noch so gut wie neue Handschuhe rumliegen...kurze Finger und Lange die ich dir geben kann...so nen älteren Rucksack hab ich auch noch in klein den ich nie benutze usw. Da kriegen wir schon einiges für umsonst oder erstmal geliehen zusammen . Shoppen macht zwar spaß, aber ich denke soooviel wolltest du ja jetzt noch nicht investieren .
Die Tipps sind alle gut und nett gemeint, aber da du noch gar nicht richtig gefahren bist würde ich erstmal schauen was dir so spaß macht .
Ich bin grad noch etwas am kränkeln...spät. Freitag sitze ich aber wieder auf dem Rad. Dann können wir mit Conny zusammen mal ne Runde am Waldkater drehen und ich bring mal ein bisschen Zeux mit. Helm und Goggle hab ich auch noch eine übrig .

Achso was ganz wichtig ist *wenn * du bergauf fahren möchtest ist ne gepolsterte Hose zum drunterziehen. Da kannste dann einfach ne lässige knielange Sporthose drüberziehen. Dazu dann irgendein T-shirt und ein paar Sport/Turnschuhe oder Skaterschuhe womit du eingermaßen fest auf deinen Pedalen stehst. Wenn du nen passenden Helm hast ist auch gut, aber ich bringe meinen mal mit. 

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## lissey (27. April 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Also erstmal ruhig angehen , sonst kommen da schnell unnötige Kosten zusammen . Ich hab hier noch so gut wie neue Handschuhe rumliegen...kurze Finger und Lange die ich dir geben kann...so nen älteren Rucksack hab ich auch noch in klein den ich nie benutze usw. Da kriegen wir schon einiges für umsonst oder erstmal geliehen zusammen . Shoppen macht zwar spaß, aber ich denke soooviel wolltest du ja jetzt noch nicht investieren .
> Die Tipps sind alle gut und nett gemeint, aber da du noch gar nicht richtig gefahren bist würde ich erstmal schauen was dir so spaß macht .
> Ich bin grad noch etwas am kränkeln...spät. Freitag sitze ich aber wieder auf dem Rad. Dann können wir mit Conny zusammen mal ne Runde am Waldkater drehen und ich bring mal ein bisschen Zeux mit. Helm und Goggle hab ich auch noch eine übrig .
> 
> ...



alles klar das hört sich gut an =)) dankeschöön jetzt schon,
und freitag hört sich gut an, wäre dabei so eine einsteigerrunde zu dritt oder so dann könnt ihr mir was zeigen und ich kann auch mal eure bikes testen oder so =)
musst mir nur noch sagen wo und wie ich da hinkomme und was mitbringen und so =))


----------



## Jennfa (27. April 2010)

Ich denke auch dass so eine Einsteigerrunde das Beste ist. Da zeigen wir dir dann mal ein paar Sachen und du kannst dich auf unsere Bikes setzen . Ich schreib dir nachher mal ne Mail mit Wegbeschreibung usw. . Du kommst doch bestimmt mit der Bahn nach Wennigsen, oder?


----------



## lissey (27. April 2010)

dankeschööön


----------



## Focus09 (27. April 2010)

Ich wollte mal allgemein fragen wer, wann und wo ihr hier so fahrt?

Ich habe mir letzten (Spät)Sommer ein Hardtail gegönn und bin auch schon einige mal im Deister gewesen und begeistert. War jetzt schon einige mal dort auf den Forstwegen und Trails mit einem Freund aus Celle und mit meinem Vater  unterwegs

Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wie ihr so fahr ob z.B. auch unter der Woche oder nur am Wochenende und würd gerne mal bei der einen oder anderen Tour mitmachen

Wie kommt man eig. in die Interessengmeinschaft rein?

PS: Bin 14

Carl


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. April 2010)

Hi Carl,

ist der Freund aus Celle (Nienhagen) Fabian? Sag mal hier Bescheid, wenn du fahren willst. Dann zeig ich euch noch ein paar Trails. Fabian kennt ja schon 1 oder 2.

Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus09 (27. April 2010)

Genau


----------



## feldbirne (27. April 2010)

so... bin auch ma wieder im forum..
hab mich am we ma ner gruppe angeschlossen um ein paar neue trails kennenzulernen...
is echt toll in einer gruppe zu fahren, da traut man sich gleich viel mehr... bin meinen ersten double gesprungen... hab mich noch nie so oft überschlagen^^

oh man... ich liebe diesen sport. hoffe ich schaffe es ma mich hier einer gruppe anzuschliessen und dann ab dafür..


----------



## stefan64 (27. April 2010)

Deisterfreun.de auf Abwegen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Leute, das hat mal richtig Bock gemacht. 
Ist nen bisschen wie Kartfahren im Gelände.  


Wie wir da so über die Trails gescheppert sind, ist mir ne Eingebung gekommen:
Wir leihen uns Sonntags früh mit 10 Mann jeder mal so ein Teil aus und knallen damit den Grenzweg hoch.

Danach haben die MTB Hasser mit Sicherheit ein neues Feindbild und wir hatten zudem noch nen Mordsgaudi.
Die Deisterfreun.de Trikots sollten wir in dem Fall natürlich zuhause lassen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Ach ja, wer will morgen mit mir ne CC-Runde drehen?
> 
> Wollte um 17:15 Uhr am WK los! Dann nicht rasen, aber zumindest ohne Pausen ein paar HM machen.
> 
> Roudy, Sören?



Klingt gut. Auch wenn 17:15 knapp werden kann.
Momentan huste ich noch, poste morgen früh nochmal ob ich fit bin.


----------



## Quen (28. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Auch wenn 17:15 knapp werden kann.
> Momentan huste ich noch, poste morgen früh nochmal ob ich fit bin.



uuund?

ich bin um 1715 dort und habe fuer den fall das du es erst etwas spaeter schaffst das handy dabei

sören?

gruss


----------



## taifun (28. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> __________________
> RC Gehrden | 18.04. - Warm-up-Marathon Hellental | 15.05. - Race To Sky Boffzen | 22.05. - XC Rennen Kollerbeck | 30.05. - Schaeferwerk MTB-Cup Dassel | 06.06. - TrengaDE MTB Marathon in Clausthal-Zellerfeld | 13.06. - 47. Bürgerpreis der Stadt Gehrden | 19.06. - 7. Iburg Bergsprint | 26.06.- 23. Nacht von Himmelsthür | 03.07. - Ruhrbike-Marathon | 01.08. - 12. Steinhuder Radrennen "Rund um die Friedenseiche" | 07.-08. August - 24 Stunden von Duisburg | 29.08. - 3 Stunden von Detmold | 18.09. - 8 Stunden von Barntrup
> 
> gruss



Da hast Dir jetzt aber doch einiges vorgenommen....würde auch einiges davon Fahren können.Vor allen mein Lieblingsrennen Steinhude.
Himmelsthür kannst dir schenken,fahr da lieber Borsum!


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2010)

mal gut dass du meinen kalender noch nicht gesehen hast.


----------



## Skyjet (28. April 2010)

@ Earlyshift: Wie sieht´s bei euch aus am WE?


----------



## taifun (28. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> mal gut dass du meinen kalender noch nicht gesehen hast.


Bei quen hat das aber andere Gründe,der wollte vor nicht langer Zeit ganz mit Biken aufhören.....aber jetzt ist gut so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lissey (28. April 2010)

am freitag mach ich meine erste "tour" freu mich schon
wird bestimmt klasse =))
danke mädels =))


----------



## Quen (28. April 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Bei quen hat das aber andere Gründe,der wollte vor nicht langer Zeit ganz mit Biken aufhören.....aber jetzt ist gut so


Stimmt doch gar nicht! 

Bin heute ne schöne CC-Runde mit Roudy gefahren: 67km/3:27h/1201HM
Haben zum Ende noch ne extra Runde für dich, Alex, dran gehängt. 

Ach ja, die Früh- bzw. Spätschicht haben wir auch noch getroffen!

Gruß


----------



## taifun (28. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Haben zum Ende noch ne extra Runde für dich, Alex, dran gehängt.
> 
> 
> Gruß



Super....Danke


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. April 2010)

Bei mir 53/2:45/1040


----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

Abend, wollen morgen ne kleine tour machen, und ich frage mich ob sich die situation mit den förstern im moment etwas entspannt hat? wenn nicht hier fragen wo dann!


----------



## matzinski (29. April 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> @ Earlyshift: Wie sieht´s bei euch aus am WE?


Ich bin am Wochenende definitiv nicht am Start . Muss mich um den deisterfreun.de-Nachwuchs  kümmern. Vieleicht schaff' ich Samstag 'ne kleine Muni-Runde im BB. Sonntag wird's dann auch eher eine Familienradtour werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> Abend, wollen morgen ne kleine tour machen, und ich frage mich ob sich die situation mit den förstern im moment etwas entspannt hat? wenn nicht hier fragen wo dann!


 
Hai,

spät gefragt - früh gefahren.
An einem Arbeitstag wirst du im Wald nicht alleine sein. Wenn dich das nicht stört und du zu allen nett und freundlich bist, geht es problemlos.
Gestern Abend hatten wir den Eindruck, dass die Herren von der Forstwirtschaft sehr intensiv an vielen Stellen mit der Ernte beschäftigt sind. Äste, Baumstämme und Harvesterspuren sind also überall zu finden.

Viel Spaß im Wald


----------



## Janemann (29. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> Abend, wollen morgen ne kleine tour machen, und ich frage mich ob sich die situation mit den förstern im moment etwas entspannt hat? wenn nicht hier fragen wo dann!




Bin heute auch mit nem Kumpel unterwegs...Eventuell sieht mann sich ja!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. April 2010)

*Hier mal was positives über Förster!*

Heute am 29.04.1785 vor genau 225 Jahren wurde ein Förster geboren, ohne den es dieses Forum und unsere Naherholungsbetätigung wohl so nicht geben würde.

Karl Drais

Danke Herr Forstmeister Drais


----------



## Ladys-MTB (29. April 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> am freitag mach ich meine erste "tour" freu mich schon
> wird bestimmt klasse =))
> danke mädels =))


 
Hi Lissey!
Nen Helm hab ich auch noch, wenn du Bedarf hast...Freitag kann ich leider nicht, wenn überhaupt am Sonntag, aber das kann ich noch nicht absehen! Für mich wäre es auch einfacher vom Parkplatz Waldkater (Wennigsen) aus zu starten...aber schau erstmal, wann die anderen sich treffen!! Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## matzinski (29. April 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> *Hier mal was positives über Förster!*
> 
> Heute am 29.04.1785 vor genau 225 Jahren wurde ein Förster geboren, ohne den es dieses Forum und unsere Naherholungsbetätigung wohl so nicht geben würde.
> 
> ...


Tja, ohne Herrn Drais gäbe es heute vieleicht nur Einräder als Pedaliervehikel - ein Rad reicht ja auch eigentlich


----------



## lissey (29. April 2010)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> Hi Lissey!
> Nen Helm hab ich auch noch, wenn du Bedarf hast...Freitag kann ich leider nicht, wenn überhaupt am Sonntag, aber das kann ich noch nicht absehen! Für mich wäre es auch einfacher vom Parkplatz Waldkater (Wennigsen) aus zu starten...aber schau erstmal, wann die anderen sich treffen!! Viel Spaß euch!



hey ja können wir ja dann mal schaun
ich fahr erst mal morgen und dann sehen wir weiter =))


----------



## Quen (29. April 2010)

Wer wäre morgen ab 1430 WK für ne CC-Runde zu haben?

Roudy, Sören?

Gruß


----------



## lissey (29. April 2010)

hab mal ne frage ihr sprecht hier alle von cc runden und sowas
was ist eig eine cc runde???


----------



## Quen (29. April 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage ihr sprecht hier alle von cc runden und sowas
> was ist eig eine cc runde???


Nee, nur die wenigsten sprechen hier von CC-Runden (oder fahren CC). 

CC steht für Cross Country, also eher zügig bergauf und bergab. Die meisten hier sind aber eher "abfahrtsorientiert" unterwegs (Freeride, All Mountain, Downhill) und haben in erster Linie Spaß an technischen Abfahren. Richtig?


----------



## Focus09 (29. April 2010)

Cross Coutry

Also eher gemäßigt fahren auf Waldwegen und leichten Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fjolnir (29. April 2010)

cc = cross country
heißt soviel wie waldwege fahren; evtl. bisschen trail anteil
alternativ : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross_Country_(Mountainbike)


----------



## Quen (29. April 2010)

Focus09 schrieb:


> Cross Coutry
> 
> Also eher gemäßigt fahren auf Waldwegen und leichten Trails


Gemäßigt?! Kommt drauf an was man draus macht...


----------



## Focus09 (29. April 2010)

Stimmt aber eig. gibt es im Deister zu schöne Trails um auf befestigten (Wald)Wegen zu fahren


----------



## lissey (29. April 2010)

dankeschöööön =)))


----------



## Madeba (29. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> ...01. Mai 09:00h Treffpunkt Bahnhof Haste...
> ...
> Wer Lust hat, einfach um 09:00h da sein...



*grummel* 

Vernunft geht vor Lust. Meine letzte Etappe am Dienstag war wohl doch etwas heftig, meine Knie protestieren seitdem leise vor sich hin. Ich bin also besser doch nicht dabei.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2010)

und dann gibt es noch die ganz verrückten, die ohne federung die trails im deister befahren.
dies mögen die trails aber nicht, und werfen einen deshalb vom rad.

quen weiss was ich meine. 


der artikel bei wikipedia sollte dringend mal überarbeitet werden!


----------



## schappi (29. April 2010)

Lissey
Also für Quen ist eine CC Runde 1200hm in weniger als 3h:dann war das gut. Mit Quen fahren Ist nur für Vollblutracer und Masochisten empfehlenwert  Inscha Allah!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (29. April 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Lissey
> Also für Quen ist eine CC Runde 1200hm in weniger als 3h:dann war das gut. Mit Quen fahren Ist nur für Vollblutracer und Masochisten empfehlenwert  Inscha Allah!
> Gruß
> Schappi



Also für mich,wenn ich wieder gesund bin



Quen schrieb:


> Gemäßigt?! Kommt drauf an was man draus macht...



kannst du doch gar  nicht....!!


----------



## lissey (29. April 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Lissey
> Also für Quen ist eine CC Runde 1200hm in weniger als 3h:dann war das gut. Mit Quen fahren Ist nur für Vollblutracer und Masochisten empfehlenwert  Inscha Allah!
> Gruß
> Schappi



oha das hört sich interessant an aber ich bin keins von beiden =))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (29. April 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Lissey
> Also für Quen ist eine CC Runde 1200hm in weniger als 3h:dann war das gut. Mit Quen fahren Ist nur für Vollblutracer und Masochisten empfehlenwert  Inscha Allah!
> Gruß
> Schappi


Unsinn! Vollblutracer hängen mich volle Kanne ab!


----------



## firefighter76 (29. April 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Lissey
> Also für Quen ist eine CC Runde 1200hm in weniger als 3h:dann war das gut. Mit Quen fahren Ist nur für Vollblutracer und Masochisten empfehlenwert  Inscha Allah!
> Gruß
> Schappi



für mich auch unter der woche wenn nicht immer so früh gestartet würde


----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2010)

jetzt hör mal auf zu weinen! 

letzte woche in sundern/hagen hast du was verpasst.
super wetter, super strecke und meine zeit erst.

55km, >1200hm
letztes jahr: 3h03min
dieses jahr: 2h32min

man hatte ich ein grinsen im gesicht als ich auf die uhr im ziel geschaut habe.

und da geht noch was!


----------



## taifun (29. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Unsinn! Vollblutracer hängen mich volle Kanne ab!


wer den?


----------



## Quen (29. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> letzte woche in sundern/hagen hast du was verpasst.
> super wetter, super strecke und meine zeit erst.


Habe die Ergebnisliste schon studiert. 



taifun schrieb:


> wer den?


Die ganzen $%§& in der Ergebnisliste vor mir.


----------



## chris2305 (29. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Unsinn! Vollblutracer hängen mich volle Kanne ab!



Auch du musst doch wissen....

Es gibt immer einen der schneller ist!!! (Leider)

Masochist???? Wir fahren doch alle nur gerne Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (30. April 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> @ Earlyshift: Wie sieht´s bei euch aus am WE?


Alles wie gehabt.Sontags morgens ab BB.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. April 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Lissey
> Also für Quen ist eine CC Runde 1200hm in weniger als 3h:dann war das gut. Mit Quen fahren Ist nur für Vollblutracer und Masochisten empfehlenwert  Inscha Allah!
> Gruß Schappi


 
Klingt abschreckend, ist aber das Gegenteil. Für mich ist es beim hinterherfahren interessant zu sehen, was auch ohne 160mm und FF geht 
Naja, 3h sinds letztens nur geworden weil ich mit quasi-Lungenentzündung und zu viel Ballast dabei war.



Quen schrieb:


> Unsinn! Vollblutracer hängen mich volle Kanne ab!


 
Voll (Eigen-)Blut 
yo, quen fährt wie Flasche lährrr 



chris2305 schrieb:


> Auch du musst doch wissen....
> Es gibt immer einen der schneller ist!!! (Leider)
> Masochist???? Wir fahren doch alle nur gerne Rad


einen? - hunderte!

Aber am Ende geht es doch meistens darum gemeinsam Fahrrad zu fahren.
Inzwischen kennen sich die meisten hier gut genug, damit sich die Gruppen so finden das jeder was davon hat. 
Und der Deister-Grundsatz "gemeinsam losfahren, gemeinsam ankommen" hilft, dass das so bleibt


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Wer wäre morgen ab 1430 WK für ne CC-Runde zu haben?
> 
> Roudy, Sören?
> 
> Gruß



ich bin raus , für´s gesamte WE 

bin froh, wenn die schwellung am steissbein i-wann mal weg sein sollte , 
und ich wieder schmerzfrei hosen tragen und sitzen mit anlehnen kann .

laufen ging auch schonmal besser  

daher ist an biken grad nicht wirklich zu denken


----------



## Vokkar (30. April 2010)

Hididdelyho Bikerinhos,

sach ma fahrt Ihr auch in der Woche abends Touren? 
Ich bin in der Woche arbeitstechnisch in Hannover geerdert und suche ne flotte Trainingsgruppe vorzugsweise für Mo, Di oder Do abends so ab 18 Uhr. Evtl. fährt der ein oder andere ja auch Grundlage mit dem RR auf der Strasse, da wäre ich auch gerne dabei.

Also wenn Ihr was wisst...
Würde mich freuen.

mit sportivem Gruß
vom Vokkar


----------



## Quen (30. April 2010)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Hididdelyho Bikerinhos,
> 
> sach ma fahrt Ihr auch in der Woche abends Touren?
> Ich bin in der Woche arbeitstechnisch in Hannover geerdert und suche ne flotte Trainingsgruppe vorzugsweise für Mo, Di oder Do abends so ab 18 Uhr. Evtl. fährt der ein oder andere ja auch Grundlage mit dem RR auf der Strasse, da wäre ich auch gerne dabei.
> ...



ich!

gerne cc im deister oder rr, ggf mit meinem verein. di und do 18 uhr ab 30989 gehrden gehts da los


----------



## taifun (30. April 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich bin raus , für´s gesamte WE
> 
> bin froh, wenn die schwellung am steissbein i-wann mal weg sein sollte ,
> und ich wieder schmerzfrei hosen tragen und sitzen mit anlehnen kann .
> ...



Willkommen im Club,Gute Besserung


----------



## Vokkar (30. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> ich!
> 
> gerne cc im deister oder rr, ggf mit meinem verein. di und do 18 uhr ab 30989 gehrden gehts da los


 
Ja prima das!
Donnerstag würde passen (hoffentlich), wo ist denn der Treffpkt. + welches Rad muss ich mitbringen (cc o. rr)?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Wer wäre morgen ab 1430 WK für ne CC-Runde zu haben?
> 
> Roudy, Sören?
> 
> Gruß


 
Bin zwar Fit, aber für dieses WE nicht planbar.
D.h. je nachdem wo ich eine Lücke finde steige ich spontan auf.


----------



## exto (30. April 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich bin raus , für´s gesamte WE




Nachdem ja sonst auch alle gekniffen haben, fahre ich also morgen alleine?


----------



## taifun (30. April 2010)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Ja prima das!
> Donnerstag würde passen (hoffentlich), wo ist denn der Treffpkt. + welches Rad muss ich mitbringen (cc o. rr)?



Unsere aktuellen Trainingszeiten sind Dienstag und Donnerstag jeweils 18:00 Uhr und am "Radland" Dammtor 3 in Gehrden.

Dort ist RR angebracht.Erschreck dich nicht über das Tempo das dort gefahren wird. 30er Schnitt ist langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (30. April 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Unsere aktuellen Trainingszeiten sind Dienstag und Donnerstag jeweils 18:00 Uhr und am "Radland" Dammtor 3 in Gehrden.
> 
> Dort ist RR angebracht.Erschreck dich nicht über das Tempo das dort gefahren wird. 30er Schnitt ist langsam


Er hat bereits ne PN von mir. Habe zur Zeit auch (noch) keinen Bock auf den Stress beim RCG, daher habe ich Deister vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Phil81 (30. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Nachdem ja sonst auch alle gekniffen haben, fahre ich also morgen alleine?



Treffen uns um 10:00 am Waldkater. Es kann dir also geholfen werden


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. April 2010)

Um 11 sind wir dann auch nochmal da und holen Moritz ab.


----------



## lakekeman (30. April 2010)




----------



## taifun (30. April 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Er hat bereits ne PN von mir. Habe zur Zeit auch (noch) keinen Bock auf den Stress beim RCG, daher habe ich Deister vorgeschlagen.


Wenn du Steinhude und Gehrden fahren willst,solltest es aber mal wieder tun da siehst dann,was noch weh tut


----------



## Quen (30. April 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Wenn du Steinhude und Gehrden fahren willst,solltest es aber mal wieder tun da siehst dann,was noch weh tut


Das kann ruhig weh tun - die Rennen sehe ich mal als Training an, insbesondere Gehrden. Wobei ich dort bei Nässe auch verweigern würde...


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (30. April 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> ...Dort ist RR angebracht.Erschreck dich nicht über das Tempo das dort gefahren wird. 30er Schnitt ist langsam


 
 ... und das bei Gegenwind  mit Windstärke 9


----------



## taifun (30. April 2010)

Dr. Ritzel schrieb:


> ... und das bei Gegenwind  mit Windstärke 9


nee....fahr mal mit.quen und ich wissen wie es da rennt...


----------



## exto (30. April 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Treffen uns um 10:00 am Waldkater. Es kann dir also geholfen werden



Hmmm...

Ich wollte eigentlich richtig fett Kilometer mit'm Singlespeeder reißen. Aber wenn der Höerminator nicht kann und sonst keiner will...

...ich hab wenig Lust, 8-9 Stunden allein durch die Lande zu juckeln. Wie is'n morgen bei euch die Kleiderordnung? Leichter Ausgehanzug oder volles Ornat und fette Karre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (30. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich richtig fett Kilometer mit'm Singlespeeder reißen. Aber wenn der Höerminator nicht kann und sonst keiner will...
> 
> ...ich hab wenig Lust, 8-9 Stunden allein durch die Lande zu juckeln. Wie is'n morgen bei euch die Kleiderordnung? Leichter Ausgehanzug oder volles Ornat und fette Karre?



Ich kann leider am Samstag nicht, sonst wäre ich bei Deiner "Quälertour" dabei. 
Also neuen Termin festlegen wenn der Hörminator wieder fit ist


----------



## Phil81 (30. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich richtig fett Kilometer mit'm Singlespeeder reißen. Aber wenn der Höerminator nicht kann und sonst keiner will...
> 
> ...ich hab wenig Lust, 8-9 Stunden allein durch die Lande zu juckeln. Wie is'n morgen bei euch die Kleiderordnung? Leichter Ausgehanzug oder volles Ornat und fette Karre?



Wie immer


----------



## exto (30. April 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wie immer



Also egal ;-)

Ich bin aber erst n Paar Minuten nach zehn da, weil meine Bahn erst um 58 ankommt...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. April 2010)

exto:

Hat jemand mal schnell einen kreativen Tipp, wie man am besten ohne das passende Werkzeug einen Gabelkonus auf den Gabelschaft bekommt?

Danke!


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2010)

gabelkonus schlitzen und dann gehts ohne werkzeug.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. April 2010)

Danke, hat sich grad erledigt. Mit nem heißen Herd, nem Stahlrohr und nem Hammer ist das kein Problem 

Jetzt machen wir noch schnell Pauls Karre fertig und dann gehts morgen rund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lissey (30. April 2010)

heute meine erste große strecke gefahren war richtig geil
danke jenna und conny hat echt spaß gemacht =))


----------



## Jennfa (30. April 2010)

Jau, fands auch toll!  Schreit nach einer Wiederholung! Schade, dass Thea keine Zeit hatte. So ne Mädelsrunde macht richtig bock! Ich hab heute wieder mal richtig Lust aufs Springen bekommen !


----------



## Jennfa (30. April 2010)

Was ist morgen eigentlich mit dem Bereich Kreuzbuche, eher meiden??? Wir Mädels wollten  morgen Richtung Heisterburg fahren...wohl besser nicht?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. April 2010)

Ich glaube da ist eher am vatertag Action angesagt. Kreuzbuche sollte im Gegensatz zu Kreuzberg morgen kein Problem sein. Ich würde morgen auch gern fahren. Wann wollt ihr los?


----------



## Jennfa (1. Mai 2010)

Um 11 Uhr am Sportplatz oben.


----------



## MichiP (1. Mai 2010)

Moin,

ich wollte mal fragen ob dieses Jahr wieder der Deisterkreisel statt findet?

Wenn ja ist Termin mäßig schon was geplant?

Gibt es eigentlich Interesse an einen Anfänger Drop/Sprungkurs? Ich wäre der erste der sich anmelden würde Sprich würde sich jemand "opfern" dieses von Grund auf zu vermitteln?Da ich mit 40 auch schon schwer hören kann und schlecht sehe sollte der/diejenigen eine Gewisse innere Ruhe mitbringen
Habe in meinen direkten Umkreis niemanden der es wirklich kann und ich würde dieses Jahr gerne da mit anfangen.

Größtes Problem ist das ich immer eine gewisse Vorlaufzeit brauche um mich zeitlich mit der Familie ab zu sprechen.

Nächster freier Wochenendtermin wäre Pfingsten, in der Woche bin ich"regelmäßig" immer Dienstag mit einen Kumpel im Deister (ca. 17.15h )


Gruß

Michele


----------



## Basche (1. Mai 2010)

Guck mal hier: www.bike-infection.de





MichiP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen ob dieses Jahr wieder der Deisterkreisel statt findet?
> 
> ...


----------



## MichiP (1. Mai 2010)

Basche schrieb:


> Guck mal hier: www.bike-infection.de



Hi,

danke für den Tipp.

Hab letztes Jahr einen Fahrtechnikkurs im Harz durch geführt (Basic 1&2) und werde dort kommendes WE einen Endurokurs durchführen.

Ich suche eigentlich eher was auf privater Ebene mit netten Leuten die Lust haben ihr Können weiter zu geben bzw. spezielles Interesse an Drop und Sprungtechnik auf Anfängerniveau haben.
Theoretisch weis ich wie es geht aber wirklich mal ein paar Stunden üben und die richtige Technik vermittelt zu bekommen und die gemachten Fehler gleich zu verbessern ist mein eigentliches anliegen.

gruß

Michele


----------



## Ladys-MTB (1. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Jau, fands auch toll!  Schreit nach einer Wiederholung! Schade, dass Thea keine Zeit hatte. So ne Mädelsrunde macht richtig bock! Ich hab heute wieder mal richtig Lust aufs Springen bekommen !


 

...ich kann mir das sooo gut vorstellen!!!
Heute haben wir ne Garten-Party. da wird es bestimmt spät...
und morgen werden wir nach dem Ausschlafen und Frühstück zunächst aufräumen....da wirds leider nix...aber euch doppelt Spaß....nächsten Freitag muss ich schauen wie lang ich arbeiten muss, Samstag bin ich sehr wahrscheinlich in Verden zu einem Mädels-Mini-Rad-Schrauberkurs (Räder, Speichen, Schaltung einstellen, Umgang mit Werkzeug, best practice halt...) aber Sonntag kann ich auf jeden Fall...komme was da wolle, da bin ich dabei...

@ lissey: hab leider deine PN erst heute gelesen, sorry!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Mai 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für den Tipp.
> 
> ...



können wir gerne machen. 
hab das so auch gelernt. 
hab erst letzte woche mit chris, roudy und ebi auf dem ü 30 ne jump-übungssession gemacht. 
dort kann man sich langsam rantasten. 
gerne auch mal unter der woche.

v.g. 

hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (1. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> können wir gerne machen.
> hab das so auch gelernt.
> hab erst letzte woche mit chris, roudy und ebi auf dem ü 30 ne jump-übungssession gemacht.
> dort kann man sich langsam rantasten.
> ...


stimmt, da kann man gut lernen. Vielleicht sollte der hoerminator Jump coach werden. Ich fand es echt gut


----------



## MichiP (1. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> können wir gerne machen.
> hab das so auch gelernt.
> hab erst letzte woche mit chris, roudy und ebi auf dem ü 30 ne jump-übungssession gemacht.
> dort kann man sich langsam rantasten.
> ...



Super

nach Himmelfahrt bin ich Zeittechnisch wieder flexibler und würde dann gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück greifen.
Würde dann evtl. noch einen Kumpel mit bringen.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

gruß

Michele


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Mai 2010)

gerne, 

und exto macht dann den fahrtechnikkursus für unsere frauen


----------



## Jennfa (1. Mai 2010)

Äheem *räusper*, also unsere Frauen haben schon einen Coach , MICH! Und es läuft so gut, dass schon die ersten kleinen Sprünge gemacht wurden. In so einer Frauengruppe lernen Frauen einfach am schnellsten, hätte ich vorher auch nicht gedacht, dass das soviel ausmacht . Alle sind so motiviert und haben total spaß dabei und es macht richtig bock den Mädels was zu zeigen und zu erklären . 
Ich weiß halt noch genau welche Stellen schwierig sind und was einem am meisten Angst macht. So lang ist das bei mir ja auch noch nicht her. Linienwahl bespechen und vorfahren bzw. hinterherfahren hilft da schon viel. Dazu kommt, dass die Bedingungen momentan ideal sind. Wenns regnet und matschig wird kommt dann noch die Bremstechnik zum Einsatz .
Allerdings brauche ICH dann mal nen Sprungcoach für die größeren Sachen, da mein ehemaliger Coach aufgrund von Schulterproblemen diese Saison wohl kaum springen wird . Also Hoerman, dein Typ ist diesen Sommer gefragt . 

Allen viel spaß auf den Trails heute, vielleicht sieht man sich ja!


----------



## taifun (1. Mai 2010)

Ist auch jemand bereit mich wieder anzutrainieren? Mir fehlt gerade auch etwas


----------



## Quen (1. Mai 2010)

mache ich gerne


----------



## Skyjet (1. Mai 2010)

Wie sieht´s bei euch in der Woche aus? Fährt irgendwer, irgenwo, irgendwann im Deister?

@Scott856: Wie sieht´s bei dir aus?

Gruß


----------



## Hamster30Plus (1. Mai 2010)

Ich suche aktuelle Grosshaendler Kataloge von epple Bike Parts, E. Wiener Bike Parts und Hartje, am besten mit beiliegenden Preislisten.

Benoetige die Kataloge nur fuer den eigenen Bedarf um Ersatzteile heraus zu suchen und EK-Preise zur Hand zu haben, 
zwecks EndK-Preise vergleichen zu koennen.

(EK-Einkauf, EndK-Endkunden) Anschrift bitte per Email bzw. PM/PN anfragen. Vielen Dank.

Ps. Fuer jeden Katalog wuerd ich Zehn Euro ueberweisen. Bitte bei Bankverbindung nicht vergessen! Vielen Dank.

Mit freundlichen Gruessen
Hamster30Plus


----------



## Jennfa (1. Mai 2010)

Und weil es heute mit den Mädels (und den Jungs natürlich auch ) so genial war und wir doch stetig wachsen ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (1. Mai 2010)

Jetzt werdet  ihr aber separatistisch ;-)

Hab heute Nachmittag noch nach euch Ausschau gehalten (bin noch Teerweg, Dornröschen und Rakete gefahren), konnte aber keine holde Weiblichkeit erspähen...


----------



## Jennfa (1. Mai 2010)

jahaaaaaaaa !


----------



## 1Tintin (1. Mai 2010)

Hallöle,
fahren morgen ab Basche Sportplatz oben  um 10:45 ne Runde.

Tintin


----------



## zoomie (1. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Und weil es heute mit den Mädels (und den Jungs natürlich auch ) so genial war und wir doch stetig wachsen ...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=500




 Da bin ich dabei!

Danke Jungs, danke Mädels - hatte super viel Spaß heute mit euch!

@ Jenna: Riesig großes Kompliment an Dich! Du bist wirklich der perfekte Coach. Nie hätte ich gedacht, daß ich nach einer Woche fully fahren anfangen würde zu springen - geschweige denn meine 'Angstsachen' wie steile Passagen zu fahren! Dankeschön..
Deine Lieblingsschülerin


----------



## Jennfa (2. Mai 2010)

*rotwerd* . Ist aber auch echt ne tolle Gruppe !


----------



## Scott865 (2. Mai 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s bei euch in der Woche aus? Fährt irgendwer, irgenwo, irgendwann im Deister?
> 
> @Scott856: Wie sieht´s bei dir aus?
> 
> Gruß


also heute auf jeden.nächste woche weiß ich noch nicht hundert pro,gib mal bescheid wann du los willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (2. Mai 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> also heute auf jeden.nächste woche weiß ich noch nicht hundert pro,gib mal bescheid wann du los willst.



Bist wahrscheinlich schon unterwegs? Wollte vielleicht später ne Tour machen....


----------



## 1Tintin (2. Mai 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> fahren morgen ab Basche Sportplatz oben  um 10:45 ne Runde.
> 
> Tintin



Fahren heute erst um 11:15 los

Basche Sportplatz 

Tintin


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Mai 2010)

hallo Mädels, die Tour mit euch, vor allem das gefahrene Tempo, war klasse. Das sollten wir öfter machen, dann bin ich am nächsten Tag auch noch zu gebrauchen. Heute haben wir Klo, Römer, Ü-30 gefahren und Daniel hat rausgefunden warum meine Pedale "Meathook" heißen.


----------



## blumully (2. Mai 2010)

Spitze, aber da müssen alle mal durch. Es tut noch mehr weh, wenn nicht die Wade sondern das Schienenbein abgehobelt wird.


----------



## taifun (2. Mai 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> hallo Mädels, die Tour mit euch, vor allem das gefahrene Tempo, war klasse. Das sollten wir öfter machen, dann bin ich am nächsten Tag auch noch zu gebrauchen. Heute haben wir Klo, Römer, Ü-30 gefahren und Daniel hat rausgefunden warum meine Pedale "Meathook" heißen.



wollen wir tauschen?






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Barbie SHG (2. Mai 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> wollen wir tauschen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann ich noch toppen


----------



## njoerd (2. Mai 2010)

alle 3 verletzungen sind an diesem wochenende passiert?


----------



## chris2305 (2. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute, jetzt ist mal gut mit Ekelbildern


----------



## taifun (2. Mai 2010)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Das kann ich noch toppen



Dein Knochen war aber noch heile oder.. +Schrauben und Nagel!


----------



## Sn00by (2. Mai 2010)

Moin zusammen,

bin mit meiner Bike-Suche noch nicht wirklich weitergekommen.
Muss Euch als Fachfrauen und -Männer mal befragen....

Ist es sinnvoll, mit einem HArdtail einzusteigen, und wenn man dann bissel "besser" drauf ist, eventuell umzusatteln? (Umsatteln, ein tolles Wortspiel) So wie ich das hier rausgelesen habe, haben viele von Euch ja auch noch eins im Keller stehen 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Was sollte ich ausgeben? Ein HT ist ja idR günstiger, kommt man mit 1200 bis 1300 schon sehr gut aus? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2010)

es kommt drauf an wo der weg hingehen soll.
mehr abfahrtsorientiert oder mehr cc.

fÃ¼r 1200-1300â¬ bekommst du schon ein schickes cc hardtail.


----------



## Sn00by (2. Mai 2010)

Es soll sowohl bergauf als auch ab gehen, zum Beispiel im Hausgebirge  Deswegen ja auch dieser Fred hier 

Also richtung All-Mountain würde ich sagen...


----------



## Dease (2. Mai 2010)

Mit nem HT beginnen, fördert die Fahrtechnik, weil das Fahrwerk nicht alles wegbügelt.
Aber Fully macht schon deutlich mehr Spaß bergrunter. Kommt halt darauf an, wo es mal hingehen soll.


----------



## Dease (2. Mai 2010)

Zu langsam gewesen!

Also bei All Mounain und wenn Du richtig Trails heizen willst, dann hol Dir nen Fully.


----------



## taifun (2. Mai 2010)

Lies hier mal.Das könnte Dir helfen bei der Entscheidung.

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/expertentipps/kaufberatung/fully-vs-hardtail.35211.2.htm

http://www.rabe-bike.de/454.html

Dort stehen die Unterschiede gut beschrieben.Am besten,du gehtst auch mal zu deinem Bikehändler und probierst mal beides aus.


----------



## Sn00by (2. Mai 2010)

Oh mann, wie schnell einem hier immer geholfen wird. 
in der Theorie, wenn ich nicht unbedingt waaaaahsinnig schnell den Berg runter will, kann ich das aber auch, die Technik vorrausgesetzt, mit nem HT gut tun ja ?  Ich werd wohl nächste Woche nochmal lsoziehen und ein bissel was probefahren.


----------



## taifun (2. Mai 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Oh mann, wie schnell einem hier immer geholfen wird.
> in der Theorie, wenn ich nicht unbedingt waaaaahsinnig schnell den Berg runter will, kann ich das aber auch, die Technik vorrausgesetzt, mit nem HT gut tun ja ?  Ich werd wohl nächste Woche nochmal lsoziehen und ein bissel was probefahren.



Ja genau.Wenn du irgendwann gut bist,kannst mit guter Technik genauso schnell sein wie mit einem Fully.Ein Fully verzeiht Fahrfehler leichter,da vieles durch die Federung ausgeglichen wird.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Mai 2010)

Falls du dich zuerst für ein Hardtail entscheiden solltest und dir dabei noch nicht im Klaren darüber bist, ob es eher Richtung CC oder eher Richtung Enduro/FR gehen soll, würde ich kein Rad mit normaler CC Geometrie nehmen. Damit ist man nämlich wirklich sehr auf CC beschränkt.

Ein Hardtail mit einer etwas aufrechteren Sitzposition, das auch für längere Gabeln (z.B. 140mm) zugelassen ist, wäre da praktisch.
Solche Räder sind leider nicht so einfach zu finden wie HTs mit "0815" CC Geo.
Guck mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6190976&postcount=5167
und hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=439660&highlight=inbred&page=6


----------



## könni__ (2. Mai 2010)

An alle die heute am ü30 gebuddelt haben. Ist ein echt geiler Trail geworden.   !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (2. Mai 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Dein Knochen war aber noch heile oder.. +Schrauben und Nagel!



Die eine Schraube hat meinen Körper schon wieder verlassen.
Bin wieder Metalfrei...

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls eine schnelle Genesung


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Mai 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> bin mit meiner Bike-Suche noch nicht wirklich weitergekommen.
> Muss Euch als Fachfrauen und -Männer mal befragen....
> ...





SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Falls du dich zuerst für ein Hardtail entscheiden solltest und dir dabei noch nicht im Klaren darüber bist, ob es eher Richtung CC oder eher Richtung Enduro/FR gehen soll, würde ich kein Rad mit normaler CC Geometrie nehmen. Damit ist man nämlich wirklich sehr auf CC beschränkt.
> 
> Ein Hardtail mit einer etwas aufrechteren Sitzposition, das auch für längere Gabeln (z.B. 140mm) zugelassen ist, wäre da praktisch.
> Solche Räder sind leider nicht so einfach zu finden wie HTs mit "0815" CC Geo.
> ...



Mit einem Hardtail einzusteigen kann sinnvoll sein! 
Beachte Samys Tipp!!!!!
Offen ist, ob du nach 1300,- für ein HT im Frühjahr - im Herbst schon wieder 2000,- für ein AM Fully hast 
DU WIRST Blut lecken und mehr als ein Rad brauchen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Mai 2010)

Meine Frau sagt, ich fahre Dienstag CC
17:30 - 18:00 los---ca. 3h
Wer ausser Quen noch?
Alex? - Immerhin ist schon Mai
Flo?
Sonst noch Duisburger?


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Mai 2010)

das wird ja immer mehr zum versehrtenfred  

ich komme auch grad aus dem kkh. 

nachdem sich noch ne schürfwunde entzündet  und ein roter streifen gebildet hat, dachte ich, dann kann ich meinen rücken auch gleich mal röntgen lassen . 

fehler  

der doc wollte mich gleich verhaften, was ich aber gegen ein autogramm grad noch verhindern konnte . 

hab mir wohl den 5.ten lendenwirbel an - oder gebrochen + ne blutvergiftung eingefangen. 
seit der untersuchung tut der rücken auch schon wieder schei$$e weh. 
naja, der doc wird die bilder morgen seinem chef vorlegen, und mich danach anrufen. 
dann sehen wir weiter. 

euch einen schönen wochenanfang 

hoerman


----------



## firefighter76 (2. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Meine Frau sagt, ich fahre Dienstag CC
> 17:30 - 18:00 los---ca. 3h
> Wer ausser Quen noch?
> Alex? - Immerhin ist schon Mai
> ...



klingt gut wollte auch schon fragen kann aber erst ab 18:30 habe spätschicht  wenn euch das nicht zu spät ist


----------



## zoomie (3. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das wird ja immer mehr zum versehrtenfred
> 
> ich komme auch grad aus dem kkh.
> 
> ...




 Ach Du je.... Da haste aber fast nix ausgelassen!  

All unseren kranken Opfern gute Besserung! 
Laßt euch gut pflegen und kommt schnell wieder auf die Beine, bzw auf's Rad..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (3. Mai 2010)

Mensch, dass abrupte Ablegen genießen anscheinend mehrere von euch. Habe mich gestern auch zwei mal hingelegt. Sogar dort, wo man sich eigentlich nie langlegen würde??? - Ende Rakete. 

Mal ne Frage an euch. Mit wieviel Druck im Reifen fahrt ihr in aller Regel? Habe gestern mal auf 1,8bar reduziert und schon leg ich mich 2 Mal hintereinander hin??? Ist das schon zu wenig. Ich fahre nen Tubeless Reifen 2,3" 

PS: Ich wollte die Woche auch fahren, wer möchte mit? Zeit ist mir eigentlich egal


----------



## lakekeman (3. Mai 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Es soll sowohl bergauf als auch ab gehen, zum Beispiel im Hausgebirge  Deswegen ja auch dieser Fred hier
> 
> Also richtung All-Mountain würde ich sagen...



Ich würde ein ordentliches Touren/AM Fully empfehlen, 130-140mm Federweg und ausgewogene Geometrie. Damit kannst du praktisch alles machen und hast sowohl bergauf als auch bergab sicherlich ne Menge Spaß.

Die allgemeine Tendenz zeigt, dass du wenn du "nur" ein Hardtail kaufst, relativ schnell ein zweites Bike kaufen willst


----------



## firefighter76 (3. Mai 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Mensch, dass abrupte Ablegen genießen anscheinend mehrere von euch. Habe mich gestern auch zwei mal hingelegt. Sogar dort, wo man sich eigentlich nie langlegen würde??? - Ende Rakete.
> 
> Mal ne Frage an euch. Mit wieviel Druck im Reifen fahrt ihr in aller Regel? Habe gestern mal auf 1,8bar reduziert und schon leg ich mich 2 Mal hintereinander hin??? Ist das schon zu wenig. Ich fahre nen Tubeless Reifen 2,3"
> 
> PS: Ich wollte die Woche auch fahren, wer möchte mit? Zeit ist mir eigentlich egal



hi die meisten fahren hier mit wenieger luftdruck ich selber fahre vorne 1.8bar und hinten 2bar mit 2.35er MM bei 85kg das reicht volkommen entsprechend breite felgen vorrausgesetzt 
wenn die felgen zu schmal sind wirds schwammig 
ansonnsten kann dir bestimmt unser reifen fachmann schappi noch weiter helfen


----------



## firefighter76 (3. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das wird ja immer mehr zum versehrtenfred
> 
> ich komme auch grad aus dem kkh.
> 
> ...



hej was machst du den für sachen liegt das am jahrgang, dann sollte roudy wohl besser zu hause bleiben  
na dann mal gute besserung und nicht das hier noch einer ausfällt für DU
achso ihr werdet dann in zukunft in watte eingepackt und bekommt noch stützräder ans bike damit hier keiner mehr umfällt


----------



## Skyjet (3. Mai 2010)

Danke Firefighter.....werde Schappi mal fragen. Aber mit meinen 76kg liege ich da ja gar nicht so schlecht. Hinten vielleicht ein bissl wenig. Werde mal auf 2,0bar erhöhen und weiter testen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Mai 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Danke Firefighter.....werde Schappi mal fragen. Aber mit meinen 76kg liege ich da ja gar nicht so schlecht. Hinten vielleicht ein bissl wenig. Werde mal auf 2,0bar erhöhen und weiter testen.


 
Luft im Reifen wird überbewertet!
Was für Reifen fährst du? Noch die Original Spezi-Dinger?

Meine Selbsttests: MuddyMary 2,5&2,35 geht mit Latexschlauch auch unter 1Bar. FuriousFred reagiert bei 0,2 zu wenig mit Totalausfall.
Je leichter der Reifen desto wichtiger der Druck. Conti ...King nie unter 1,5Bar.

Zum Thema Reifendruck und Stürzen sagte Oma immer:"Wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann ist die Badehose schuld"


----------



## Skyjet (3. Mai 2010)

ja noch die original Spezi Dinger. Hab schon von mehreren gehört, dass die nicht der Bringer sind. 

Naja, man selbst ist doch nie Schuld, wenn dann doch das Material


----------



## Quen (3. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Meine Frau sagt, ich fahre Dienstag CC
> 17:30 - 18:00 los---ca. 3h
> Wer ausser Quen noch?
> Alex? - Immerhin ist schon Mai
> ...


Roudy, wie wär's wenn wir uns um 17:30 Uhr bei Knigge treffen?



firefighter76 schrieb:


> klingt gut wollte auch schon fragen kann aber erst ab 18:30 habe spätschicht  wenn euch das nicht zu spät ist


... und dich um 18:30 Uhr dann aufgabeln - in Bredenbeck oder am Waldkater, oder?

Gruß
Sebastian

---

Edit: Sören, gute Besserung!


----------



## 1Tintin (3. Mai 2010)

könni schrieb:


> An alle die heute am ü30 gebuddelt haben. Ist ein echt geiler Trail geworden.   !




Tach,

ich möchte mich da anschliessen, ist echt genial geworden.
Macht richtig Spass.

Dankee

Tintin


----------



## Jennfa (3. Mai 2010)

Mensch Hoermi, was machste denn da wieder. Hab ich was verpasst und du bist gestürzt oder wie kommt das mit dem Rücken? Du wirst ja dieses Jahr nicht verschont .

Bei vernünftigen Reifen mit passenden Felgen kannste den Druck schon stark reduzieren. Mit MMs in 2,35 kannste hier im Deister nix falsch machen. Ich finde da geht der FA sogar auch noch ganz gut. Man muss halt immer nen Kompromiss finden. Bei zu wenig Druck riskierst du halt Durchschläge (auch nicht immer schlimm). Das hängt natürlich auch vom Fahrergewicht ab. Musste mal ein bisschen rumprobieren was dir passt. Deine Felge sollte schon für die Reifenbreite passend sein, wurde ja auch schon geschrieben. Bei zuviel Druck haste halt wieder *deutlich *schlechteren Grip. Naja ist ein Thema mit sehr viel Potential . 1,8 klingt doch schon gut, bei den MMs geht das und sogar noch weniger locker (ok ich bin auch megaleicht)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (3. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das wird ja immer mehr zum versehrtenfred
> 
> ich komme auch grad aus dem kkh.
> 
> ...


da wünsch ich mal gute Besserung, Mr. Danger Seeker 



Skyjet schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Ich wollte die Woche auch fahren, wer möchte mit? Zeit ist mir eigentlich egal


Ich wollte am Mittwoch wieder nach der Arbeit los. Vieleicht können wir ab 18:30 im Deister noch einen Treffpunkt vereinbaren. Wie sieht es mit dir aus, Stefan - dabei?


----------



## Skyjet (3. Mai 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Mittwoch wieder nach der Arbeit los. Vieleicht können wir ab 18:30 im Deister noch einen Treffpunkt vereinbaren. Wie sieht es mit dir aus, Stefan - dabei?



Ja gerne....


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Mai 2010)

moin, moin, 

gott sei dank entwarnung. 

der doc hat grad angerufen. 
sein chef meint, das es sich um eine alte "kriegsverletzung" handelt, und das knochenstück , was auf dem röntgenbild zu sehen war , nicht vom sturz kommt. 
daher ist es wohl nur eine prellung der lendenwirbel.   

bin jetzt aber am überlegen, mir noch eine 2.te meinung einzuholen .


aber nun zum reifenthema  :

fahre auf dem hardtail  ( speedking 2,1 / raceking 2,2)  2,2bar / 2,2bar.

auf dem enduro und dh-ler (mm 2,5)  1,5bar/1,8bar

bin den dh-ler mit rainking 2,5 auch schon mit 0,8 - 1,2 bar gefahren. 

1,5 - 1,8 sind mMn ein guter kompromiss im deister . 

da ich keine lust habe, je nach wind und wetter meine reifen zu wechseln, fahr ich den mm als ganzjahresreifen 

alternativ wäre der etwas leichtere fa oder maxxis highroller  für den deister zu empfehlen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Mai 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> ja noch die original Spezi Dinger. Hab schon von mehreren gehört, dass die nicht der Bringer sind.
> 
> Naja, man selbst ist doch nie Schuld, wenn dann doch das Material


 
Weg damit und geeignetes kaufen. FA, MM, oder auch Rubberqueen oder was von Maxxis.
Ich glaube, wir sollte aufm Ü30 mal ein Reifentestwochenende machen.



Quen schrieb:


> Roudy, wie wär's wenn wir uns um 17:30 Uhr bei Knigge treffen?
> ... und dich um 18:30 Uhr dann aufgabeln - in Bredenbeck oder am Waldkater, oder?
> Gruß
> Sebastian
> ...


----------



## Neartheabyss (3. Mai 2010)

ole


----------



## matzinski (3. Mai 2010)

Zur Reifen- bzw. Luftdruckfrage: Auf dem AM fahre ich noch die Originalbereifung Fat Albert front und Nobby Nic hinten in 2,4'' und in der evo-Ausführung (die sind erfreulicherweise überraschend langlebig). Empfohlener Luftdruck von mir (79 kg) sind 1,8 bar vorne und 2,1 bar hinten. Trotz ausreichend breiter Felge werden die Dinger mit weniger Luftdruck m.E zu schwammig und verlieren spürbar an Seitenhalt. Auch Ventilabrisse können auftreten, weil der Reifen anfängt zu "wandern". Bei tubeless wäre das natürlich kein Thema.

Auf meinem Hardtail ist vorne Nobby Nic und hinten Racing Ralph (auch beides evo) in 2,25'' drauf. Empfohlener Luftdruck: 1,9 bar vorne und min. 2,3 bar hinten. Der RR ist besonders empfindlich für zu wenig Luft, da die Karkasse wenig Eigensteifigkeit hat. Unter 2,3 bar hinten schmiert der RR in schnellen Kurven gern mal weg. 

Alle diese Reifen kann ich (mit dem richtigen Luftdruck) weiterempfehlen. Die sind ihr Geld wert. 



Neartheabyss schrieb:


> ole


finde ich gut. lasst die töw wie sie sind. So gefallen sie mir am besten.


----------



## taifun (3. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Meine Frau sagt, ich fahre Dienstag CC
> 17:30 - 18:00 los---ca. 3h
> Wer ausser Quen noch?
> Alex? - Immerhin ist schon Mai
> ...



Klar,was wollen wir fahren?
Zur Zeit hänge gerade durch,komme doch nicht so in Schwung wie ich wollte.Habe das Bein schon zu viel beansprucht

Will aber diesen Monat noch auf dem Rad sitzen,auch wenn nicht laufen kann.



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sein chef meint, das es sich um eine alte "kriegsverletzung" handelt, und das knochenstück , was auf dem röntgenbild zu sehen war , nicht vom sturz kommt.
> daher ist es wohl nur eine prellung der lendenwirbel.
> 
> bin jetzt aber am überlegen, mir noch eine 2.te meinung einzuholen .


Solltest Du ruhig tun,geh mal zu Spezialisten und lass es noch mal checken.
Gute Besserung.

PS: Wir sollten mal demnächst Verletzten-Stammtisch einführen


----------



## schappi (3. Mai 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> ja noch die original Spezi Dinger. Hab schon von mehreren gehört, dass die nicht der Bringer sind.
> 
> Naja, man selbst ist doch nie Schuld, wenn dann doch das Material



1,8 bar bei 75 kg ist masse genug.
Die Spezi Reifen sind es denen es an Grip mangelt. Die haben eine sch.. Mischung drauf. Sattle mal um auf FA rundrum.
Was für Felgen hast du?
Für 2,4er Reifen sollten es schon 21mm Felgenmaulweite (innen gemessen ) sein sonst wires bei niedrigen Grücken leicht schwammig. wenn beien Felgen nur 19 mm breit sind solltest du auf 2,25er Reifen wechseln oder vorne 1,8 und hinten 2,2 bar fahren
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Skyjet (3. Mai 2010)

Danke euch für die vielen Ratschläge... Die felgen haben 26mm breite; sollte also kein prob sein auf 2,4" umzusatteln. FA hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (3. Mai 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Danke euch für die vielen Ratschläge... Die felgen haben 26mm breite; sollte also kein prob sein auf 2,4" umzusatteln. FA hört sich gut an



26mm wird die Außenbreite sein, innen sind sie dann sicher schmaler als die "üblichen" 21mm. Nicht ganz so optimal für 2,4er Schlappen.


----------



## Skyjet (3. Mai 2010)

hmm...hab sie innen auch nicht gemessen. 26mm ist die Amgabe vom Hersteller. Beziehen sich die Herstellerangaben auf "Innen" oder "Außen"?

Gruß


----------



## Skyjet (3. Mai 2010)

Wollte gleich noch zum Nienstedter Pass; kommt wer mit? Von dort aus Ü30 testen....


----------



## lakekeman (3. Mai 2010)

Unterschiedlich je nach Hersteller, DT Swiss gibt die Außenbreite an.


----------



## Jennfa (3. Mai 2010)

Wir Mädels hampeln da auch irgendwo rum...vielleicht sieht man sich ja . Ich hoffe die fette Regenfront wandert noch weiter runter !


----------



## matzinski (3. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Wir Mädels hampeln da auch irgendwo rum...vielleicht sieht man sich ja . Ich hoffe die fette Regenfront wandert noch weiter runter !


Das sieht nicht so aus  Mein Tip: ab 18:00 schüttet es im D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (3. Mai 2010)

Nicht ganz....war schon gegen 1700 naß....daher blieb ich auch daheim


----------



## Quen (3. Mai 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Nicht ganz....war schon gegen 1700 naß....daher blieb ich auch daheim


Mich hat es volle Kanne im Benther Berg erwischt.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2010)

Ebenso pitschnass ... kleiner Ausritt in der Masch = Mann mit Maus (Hund) war nass bis auf die Knochen


----------



## exto (3. Mai 2010)

Der Hoerminator zerbröselt... 

Ging's dem Toerminator im Film nicht genauso? Alter, mach keinen Scheiß, sondern lieber mal n bisschen halblang!

Sonntag hab ich mir im Steingarten Alex' Bonebraker-Stelle mal *ganz* aus der Nähe angesehen. Bzw. abgeschmeckt, wie Schappi sagen würde  Ein ansonsten von mir sehr geschätzter Mitfahrer hatte sich die nette Stelle für'n kleines Päuschen ausgeguckt und die Sache mit der Anhalterei ist ab 45° Hangneigung irgendwie n bisschen knifflig  Is aber nur'n bisschen Tapete ab. Wächst alles zügig nach...

Zum Thema Hardtail oder Fully sag ich mal nix. Da hab ich etwas abweichende Meinungen...

... obwohl: Vorbau und Lenker fehlen noch, dann hab ich das Cheetah auch wieder am laufen. Auf den schnelleren Trails (z.B. Farn, Frank, Ü30) geht das Hardtail-Rocken ganz schön derbe in die Oberschenkel. Dafür bin ich auf den steilen kniffligen Trails noch nie mit so viel Spass unterwegs gewesen, wie mit dem Schweinchen. Ein einzelnes reicht eben irgendwie doch nicht...


----------



## Quen (3. Mai 2010)

Vllt ist es aber auch ein wenig übertrieben, den ganzen Einsteigern gleich ein Fully, am besten noch mit 120+ mm Federweg, anzupreisen.

Die schon länger fahren, haben alle mal mit einem Hardtail, oftmals sogar Starr, angefangen. M.E. ist die Gefahr recht groß, dass man sich bei Einstieg mit einem Fully, gleich die Fahrtechnik versaut bzw. sich gar nicht erst eine vernünftige aufbaut.

Gewiss, ein Fully macht Spaß, bergauf geht alles noch etwas einfacher, aber das muss doch gar nicht der Anspruch sein - schon gar nicht zu Anfang.

Ich empfehle ganz klar ein ausgewogenes Hardtail mit 80 - 100mm Federweg vorne. Damit hat man bergab schon Spaß, muss aber dennoch auf die Linie achten, baut sich so eine Fahrtechnik auf und kann überall (rauf und runter) vernünftig reinschnuppern und später immer noch das Rad entsprechend auf-/umrüsten. Und mal ehrlich, wer hat wirklich nur ein Rad?!  Über kurz oder lang kommt eh das zweite, das dritte...


----------



## matzinski (3. Mai 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Vllt ist es aber auch ein wenig übertrieben, den ganzen Einsteigern gleich ein Fully, am besten noch mit 120+ mm Federweg, anzupreisen.
> 
> Die schon länger fahren, haben alle mal mit einem Hardtail, oftmals sogar Starr, angefangen. M.E. ist die Gefahr recht groß, dass man sich bei Einstieg mit einem Fully, gleich die Fahrtechnik versaut bzw. sich gar nicht erst eine vernünftige aufbaut.
> 
> ...


Das unterschreib' ich zu 100%. Allerdings kommt bei mir das Hardtail immer seltener zum Einsatz - ausreichend Federweg macht eben schon richtig Bock


----------



## lissey (3. Mai 2010)

so war heute shoppen und hab mir beinprotektoren zugelegt und nen ffhelm =))
nun kann es losgehn =))


----------



## lakekeman (3. Mai 2010)

Naja, das ist aber nun ein bischen albern was ihr da rausposaunt 
120mm übertrieben, Fahrtechnik versauten, kein Anspruch ... ohje.
Ihr müsst es wissen 

Jemandem der sich ein Bike (merke: EIN) als AM Bike kaufen möchte ein Hardtail zu empfehlen.. naja ihr merkt es selbst, oder nicht


----------



## firefighter76 (3. Mai 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Roudy, wie wär's wenn wir uns um 17:30 Uhr bei Knigge treffen?
> 
> 
> ... und dich um 18:30 Uhr dann aufgabeln - in Bredenbeck oder am Waldkater, oder?
> ...



klingt gut bin dann so gegen 18.30 bredenbeck sportplatzparkplatz 
hofentlich regnet es nicht so wie heute 
dann bekommt mein scott ja mal den deister unter die räder


----------



## Quen (3. Mai 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> klingt gut bin dann so gegen 18.30 bredenbeck sportplatzparkplatz
> hofentlich regnet es nicht so wie heute
> dann bekommt mein scott ja mal den deister unter die räder


Geht klar! Morgen soll die Sonne scheinen. 

Bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (3. Mai 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ihr müsst es wissen



Alte Männer, eben...


----------



## taifun (3. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Sonntag hab ich mir im Steingarten Alex' Bonebraker-Stelle mal *ganz* aus der Nähe angesehen. Bzw. abgeschmeckt, wie Schappi sagen würde  Ein ansonsten von mir sehr geschätzter Mitfahrer hatte sich die nette Stelle für'n kleines Päuschen ausgeguckt und die Sache mit der Anhalterei ist ab 45° Hangneigung irgendwie n bisschen knifflig  Is aber nur'n bisschen Tapete ab. Wächst alles zügig nach...



Da weißt Du jetzt bescheid,wo es passiert ist Ideal für Bergung nicht wahr


----------



## Jennfa (3. Mai 2010)

Zwei verrückte Hühner haben sich tatsächlich bei Starkregen in den Deister gewagt . Deine Prognose war schon nicht schlecht Matze, es kam aber schon um 17 Uhr runter als wir starten wollten...da sah es allerdings noch harmlos aus. 2 Stunden später sind wir klatschnass (es gab wirklich keine trockene Stelle mehr) reißende Bäche (ehemals als Trails bekannt) durchgefahren, weil bei Anhalten Erfrierungen drohten ;P. Keine Ahnung warum wir uns das angetan haben, keiner wollte umdrehen...also Augen zu und durch! Und irgendwie wars doch ganz witzig  .
Conny hat jetzt ihre erste nasse Trailfahrt hinter sich und hat sich richtig gut geschlagen ! Jetzt brauche ich erstmal wieder SONNE!


----------



## 1Tintin (3. Mai 2010)

Moin,
zum Thema Reifen:
wollte mur die Muddy Mary von Schwalbe bestellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich die 2,35er oder 2,5er werden sollen. Sollten für Deister + Bikepark dienen.
Eigentlich dachte ich an vorne die Gooey Gluey und hinten Triple Compound. 
Wäre das was ne gut kombination???
ne Idee wo es die am günstigsten gibt??

Tintin


----------



## firefighter76 (3. Mai 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Moin,
> zum Thema Reifen:
> wollte mur die Muddy Mary von Schwalbe bestellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich die 2,35er oder 2,5er werden sollen. Sollten für Deister + Bikepark dienen.
> Eigentlich dachte ich an vorne die Gooey Gluey und hinten Triple Compound.
> ...



fahre die kombi in 2.35 reicht volkommen die MM bauen ja auch recht breit


----------



## njoerd (3. Mai 2010)

hab 2.5 performance drauf, und mein bruder 2.35, die 2.5er werfen besser den dreck ab, aber performance ist nicht so der brüller.


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Mai 2010)

habt ihr mal bei maxxis geschaut ?

der highroller oder der minion sind auch sehr griffig im deister .


----------



## Jennfa (3. Mai 2010)

Also Connys Hardtail versauert jetzt in der Ecke seit sie ihr Kona hat . Es zeigt sich bei Anfängern doch relativ schnell was die wollen. So lange überlegt doch keiner. Das haben wir in der Vergangenheit doch auch gesehen. Ein paar Ausfahrten mit dem Hardtail und zack musste oft ein Bike mit Federweg her. Die Konditionstiere die gern Strecke machen merken das doch auch schon vorher und fragen nicht nach Bikes mit mehr Federweg. Fahrtechnik kommt doch mit der Zeit, egal ob mit Hardtail oder Fully...zudem fahren Anfänger mMn meist doch gehemmter als mit Federweg. Das gleicht sich dann wieder aus .


----------



## Sn00by (3. Mai 2010)

Tja, dann muss ich wohl doch ein wenig länger sparen und das Fully muss es werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sn00by (3. Mai 2010)

Hey zusammen, was ist denn davon zu halten?
lhttp://www.sportorder.de/shop/products/9e83c856cf7d4aaa3d2bc601a1b223fb.html

kann man damit was anfangen ? Von den Komponenten siehts auf den ersten Blick recht gut aus... oder?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (3. Mai 2010)

Na, wenn du dich nicht zwischen hardtail oder fully entscheiden kannst, nimm ein specialized epic! 
Da hast du beides! Das kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung versprechen


----------



## stefan64 (3. Mai 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Mittwoch wieder nach der Arbeit los. Vieleicht können wir ab 18:30 im Deister noch einen Treffpunkt vereinbaren. Wie sieht es mit dir aus, Stefan - dabei?



Sorry, aber für diesen Mittwoch gibt es bei mir definitiv keine Genehmigung.
Geht nicht ein anderer Tag?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Mai 2010)

@1Tintin: Für den Bikepark kann ich den Muddy Mary leider nicht empfehlen. Nimm da lieber was mit Doppelkarkasse bzw. was robustes (z.B. auch von Conti -> Rainking, Kaiser)


----------



## matzinski (3. Mai 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber für diesen Mittwoch gibt es bei mir definitiv keine Genehmigung.
> Geht nicht ein anderer Tag?


vieleicht ganz kurzfristig morgen. (kann ich aber erst morgen früh sagen). Donnerstag und Freitag geht definitiv nicht.


----------



## matzinski (3. Mai 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Hey zusammen, was ist denn davon zu halten?
> lhttp://www.sportorder.de/shop/products/9e83c856cf7d4aaa3d2bc601a1b223fb.html
> 
> kann man damit was anfangen ? Von den Komponenten siehts auf den ersten Blick recht gut aus... oder?


Das Teil funktioniert sicher, aber es hat auch 'ne Menge Tuningpotential: z.B. Gabel und Dämpfer, Kurbel, größere Bremsscheiben + Adapter (sieht auf dem Foto aus wie 180/160er Kombi, für'n AM zu klein). Wenn die Ansprüche steigen, geht das dann auch schnell ins Geld. Ich würde lieber noch 4 bis 500 Euronen drauflegen - das rechnet sich langfristig gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (3. Mai 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Moin,
> zum Thema Reifen:
> wollte mur die Muddy Mary von Schwalbe bestellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich die 2,35er oder 2,5er werden sollen. Sollten für Deister + Bikepark dienen.
> Eigentlich dachte ich an vorne die Gooey Gluey und hinten Triple Compound.
> ...



2,35er Marys sind so breit wie 2,5er von anderen Herstellern. Reicht also locker, ist aber Geschmacksache.
GG Front TC Rear ist die richtige Kombo.

Für Park ist so eine Sache, je nach Fahrweise/Strecke/Gewicht mögen da die 1-plys ausreichen, im Normalfall aber nicht. Insofern ist es schwierig einen Satz Reifen für Deister+Parks zu haben.


----------



## toschi (3. Mai 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Hey zusammen, was ist denn davon zu halten?...


Hattest Du nicht mal von einem Budget von max. 1800 Euro gesprochen?
Es gibt hier ja viele Empfehlungen, vielleicht sollte ein Wettbewerb gestartet werden, wer das meiste für max. 1800 Euro rausholt.
Würde mich echt neugierig machen wer hier was empfiehlt, ohne Scheizz 
Aber nix gebrauchtes und nur gewerblich...
Du müsstest nur noch ein paar Körpermasse angeben, für die Rahmengröße versteht sich 

@all
Ich hoffe ich schaffs auch bald mal wieder mit Euch zu fahren, hänge zwar noch hinterher aber das wird schon, nächste Woche gehts nach Albstadt und dann in die Eifel, danach sollte ich mithalten können


----------



## Scott865 (3. Mai 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Naja, das ist aber nun ein bischen albern was ihr da rausposaunt
> 120mm übertrieben, Fahrtechnik versauten, kein Anspruch ... ohje.
> Ihr müsst es wissen
> 
> Jemandem der sich ein Bike (merke: EIN) als AM Bike kaufen möchte ein Hardtail zu empfehlen.. naja ihr merkt es selbst, oder nicht


Naja man merk recht schnell beim HT was einem fehlt(!!)
und das kann man dann wunderbar in die nächste anschaffung fließen lassen und fahrtechnik beim fully(ob nun 120 oder mehr) kann nich schaden.Federweg bügelt nicht alles Fahrfehler weg


----------



## Skyjet (4. Mai 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> vieleicht ganz kurzfristig morgen. (kann ich aber erst morgen früh sagen). Donnerstag und Freitag geht definitiv nicht.



Moin Matze, Stefan. Ich werde heute fahren. Wie sieht´s mit dir aus Stefan? Zeit ist mir egal - hab Urlaub


----------



## Madeba (4. Mai 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... größere Bremsscheiben + Adapter (sieht auf dem Foto aus wie 180/160er Kombi, für'n AM zu klein). ...



mein Fully hat auch nur 100mm und besagte Bremsscheibenkombi. Bisher war ich aber immer noch der limitierende Faktor beim Biken, trotz meines Gewichtes...


----------



## könni__ (4. Mai 2010)

@ snooby mach nicht den Fehler und kauf dein bike nur nach den Komponenten. Erstens sind z.b. die Unterschiede in der Praxis marginal. und Zweitens laufen Schaltwerk und Co. unter Verschleißteile.  Den Rahmen von dem Bike was du da aus gesucht hast ist ein alter bekannter. Der sieht mir nach einem Focus Bud aus. Der ist sicherlich Stabil und hat auch gute Fahreigenschaften das heißt in Verbindung mit dem Dämpfer wird er auch nicht wippen. Es ist ein typisches Teilemonster  durchschnittlicher Rahmen und XT. Im Vergleich mit  den vorher beschriebenen Cube, Specialized oder gar einem Scott Genius können solche Fahrwerke nur schwer mithalten. Meine Empfehlung nimm ein Genius das ist leicht genug und hat ein variables Fahrwerk bzw, wenn es schwerer bergab gehen soll ein Specialized Enduro Expert SL (gibt´s für 1799,-) in Hameln ;-)


----------



## matzinski (4. Mai 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Moin Matze, Stefan. Ich werde heute fahren. Wie sieht´s mit dir aus Stefan? Zeit ist mir egal - hab Urlaub


Wir (Stefan und ich) fahren jetzt auch heute, können aber erst 17:00 in Linden starten und wären daher erst ab ca. 18:15 bis 18:30 am Deisterrand.


----------



## schappi (4. Mai 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> hmm...hab sie innen auch nicht gemessen. 26mm ist die Amgabe vom Hersteller. Beziehen sich die Herstellerangaben auf "Innen" oder "Außen"?
> 
> Gruß



Die Felgenmaulweite bezieht sich auf das Innenmaß. das ist nach ETRTO genormt und geht in 2 mm Schritten aufwärts und endet immer mit einer ungeraden Zahl also 17mm, 19mm, 21mm, 23mm, usw..
Wenn die Felgenmaulweite im Vergleich zur Reifenberite zu schmal ist, erhällst du eine "Rollbalgcharakteristik" und der Reifen fährt sich bei niedrigen Drücken schwammig. (braucht Drücke über 2.5bar) für Racer OK aber für grip auf Wurzeln oder im weichen Gelände der Tod.
MTB Reifen im weichen Boden übertragen ihre Kraft nicht durch Adhäsion wie auf der Strasse sondern durch Kraftschluss. DH je mehr Profilklötze im Kraftschluss desto höher die übertragbaren kräfte. Ganz einfach: A=F/p (Fläche = Radlast durch Druck) je kleiner der Druck desto größer die Aufstandsfläche des Reifen. Daher nimmt duch der Rollwiderstand eines MTB Reifens im Gelände mit dem (innen) Druck ab, (anders als auf der Strasse) da im Gelände die Bodenverformungsarbeit um den Faktor 10 höher ist als die Walkarbeit des Reifen. Die Bodenverformungsarbeit ist aber  direkt proportional dem Innnendruck des Reifens (siehe Formel oben) d. h. je weicher der Boden, desto niedriger der Druck.
Auf nassen Wurzeln gibt es wieder einen anderen Gripmechanismuß, der etwas mit Dämpfung zu tun hat, aber das erzähle ich euch morgen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jennfa (4. Mai 2010)

Hey Toschi, schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören ! Wird mal wieder Zeit, dass du in den Deister kommst . Hier hat sich einiges getan !

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Skyjet (4. Mai 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Felgenmaulweite bezieht sich auf das Innenmaß. das ist nach ETRTO genormt und geht in 2 mm Schritten aufwärts und endet immer mit einer ungeraden Zahl also 17mm, 19mm, 21mm, 23mm, usw..
> Wenn die Felgenmaulweite im Vergleich zur Reifenberite zu schmal ist, erhällst du eine "Rollbalgcharakteristik" und der Reifen fährt sich bei niedrigen Drücken schwammig. (braucht Drücke über 2.5bar) für Racer OK aber für grip auf Wurzeln oder im weichen Gelände der Tod.
> MTB Reifen im weichen Boden übertragen ihre Kraft nicht durch Adhäsion wie auf der Strasse sondern durch Kraftschluss. DH je mehr Profilklötze im Kraftschluss desto höher die übertragbaren kräfte. Ganz einfach: A=F/p (Fläche = Radlast durch Druck) je kleiner der Druck desto größer die Aufstandsfläche des Reifen. Daher nimmt duch der Rollwiderstand eines MTB Reifens im Gelände mit dem (innen) Druck ab, (anders als auf der Strasse) da im Gelände die Bodenverformungsarbeit um den Faktor 10 höher ist als die Walkarbeit des Reifen. Die Bodenverformungsarbeit ist aber  direkt proportional dem Innnendruck des Reifens (siehe Formel oben) d. h. je weicher der Boden, desto niedriger der Druck.
> Auf nassen Wurzeln gibt es wieder einen anderen Gripmechanismuß, der etwas mit Dämpfung zu tun hat, aber das erzähle ich euch morgen.
> ...




Schappi....so langsam bekomme ich Angst vor dir  Vielen Dank für die sehr ausführliche Erklärung. Schon sehr wissenschaftlich... Ich empfand den Reifen bei 1,6bar schon sehr schwammig beim Kurven fahren. Ich habe den Druck jetzt erstmal auf 1,9 vorne und 2,1 hinten erhöht. 

Weiß jemand von euch welches Felgenmaulmaß die DT Swiss E440S haben? Möchte den Reifen nicht extra abziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (4. Mai 2010)

Morgen wer um 17:00 im Wald?


----------



## Skyjet (4. Mai 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wir (Stefan und ich) fahren jetzt auch heute, können aber erst 17:00 in Linden starten und wären daher erst ab ca. 18:15 bis 18:30 am Deisterrand.



Matze...werde etwas früher im Deister sein. Muss heute Abend noch zum Tanzkurs   .....leider Befehl!

Aber ich schicke dir mal meine hdy nummer. Meldet euch wenn ihr am Deister seid.

Gruß


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Mai 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Moin,
> zum Thema Reifen:
> wollte mur die Muddy Mary von Schwalbe bestellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich die 2,35er oder 2,5er werden sollen. Sollten für Deister + Bikepark dienen.
> Eigentlich dachte ich an vorne die Gooey Gluey und hinten Triple Compound.
> ...


Vergiss Goofy Gluey  außer dir ist der Rollwiderstand bergauf zu gering 
Ich fahre MM vor 2,5 und hinten 2,35 beide in Triple und hatte nie das Gefühl, das mir vorn Grip fehlt. 
Zum Bikepark fehlt mir die Erfahrung. Ich würde aber für die ersten Versuche nicht noch extra Bikeparkreifen kaufen.



Phil81 schrieb:


> Morgen wer um 17:00 im Wald?


Wir  aber auf HT und Forstautobahn.

Gruß


----------



## nippelspanner (4. Mai 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Moin,
> zum Thema Reifen:
> wollte mur die Muddy Mary von Schwalbe bestellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich die 2,35er oder 2,5er werden sollen. Sollten für Deister + Bikepark dienen.
> Eigentlich dachte ich an vorne die Gooey Gluey und hinten Triple Compound.
> ...



MM in 2.5" und Hui-Buh-Mischung: DAS ist ein Männerreifen! 
Wennze danach Racing Ralph montierst, meinze Du fliechst!


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2010)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Wennze danach Racing Ralph montierst, meinze Du fliechst!


 
Dito, habe diese drauf und kann nur sagen, mit etwas mehr Speed habe ich gerechnet aber nicht damit  ... die Haltbarkeit ist dabei natürlich


----------



## bastis (4. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dito, habe diese drauf und kann nur sagen, mit etwas mehr Speed habe ich gerechnet aber nicht damit  ... die Haltbarkeit ist dabei natürlich



muhaha flicken aufn frank weg .. micha


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> muhaha flicken aufn frank weg .. micha


 
Ja, bin grad am raussuchen was wohl besser passt und Grip mit DSS verbindet.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Mai 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Moin,
> zum Thema Reifen:
> wollte mur die Muddy Mary von Schwalbe bestellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich die 2,35er oder 2,5er werden sollen. Sollten für Deister + Bikepark dienen.
> Eigentlich dachte ich an vorne die Gooey Gluey und hinten Triple Compound.
> ...



http://www.bike-components.de/produ...y-Gluey-SnakeSkin-Faltreifen-Modell-2010.html


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Mai 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Morgen wer um 17:00 im Wald?



Ich könnte um 18:00. Wär das ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (4. Mai 2010)

Ich würd auch gern morgen fahren, da meine Schuhe etc. noch nicht trocken sind von gestern und das heute für mich nix wird. Ich könnte auch erst später, so gegen 6 am Sportplatz würde mir auch passen, dann so 2 Stunden fahren. Vorher wird zu knapp, da ich nicht weiß wie lang ich genau arbeite. Conny wäre sicherlich auch dabei .


----------



## Skyjet (4. Mai 2010)

Wäre morgen auch dabei....1700 oder 1800?


----------



## Jimmy (4. Mai 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Moin,
> zum Thema Reifen:
> wollte mur die Muddy Mary von Schwalbe bestellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich die 2,35er oder 2,5er werden sollen. Sollten für Deister + Bikepark dienen.
> Eigentlich dachte ich an vorne die Gooey Gluey und hinten Triple Compound.
> ...



Hi,
2,35 reicht zumindest im Pitch meiner Ansicht nach locker aus. Zudem bauen die auch quasi so breit wie 2,5er Maxxis und sind vom Rollwiederstand noch erträglich. Gooey Gluey ist eine Wucht, 3C reicht aber eigentlich bei normalem Einsatz locker aus.


----------



## Phil81 (4. Mai 2010)

Gut dann treffen wir uns um 18:00 am Sportplatz und ich gurk vorher schonmal die Rakete ab


----------



## schappi (4. Mai 2010)

Schaut mal in die IG!


----------



## Jennfa (4. Mai 2010)

Alles klari !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (4. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ich würd auch gern morgen fahren, da meine Schuhe etc. noch nicht trocken sind von gestern und das heute für mich nix wird. Ich könnte auch erst später, so gegen 6 am Sportplatz würde mir auch passen, dann so 2 Stunden fahren. Vorher wird zu knapp, da ich nicht weiß wie lang ich genau arbeite. Conny wäre sicherlich auch dabei .



Schön, daß DEINE SCHUHE auch noch nicht trocken sind  
Leider hab ich ab morgen bis Montag Bereitschaftsdienst und bin somit raus - allerdings zum vorletzten Mal  hehehe..

Euch viel Spaß!!!

Liebe Grüße
Conny


----------



## Jennfa (4. Mai 2010)

Och schade, ich dachte erst am Donnerstag . Naja wir fahren ja noch oft genug . Nächste Woche gehts dann wieder richtig los!
Siehste, das mit den Schuhen hatte ich doch noch so daher gesagt. Ich hab gehofft sie trocknen doch mal etwas schneller. Naja irgendwas müssen die fiveten halt nicht können wenn sie sonst so genial sind .


----------



## Phil81 (4. Mai 2010)

Für Leute die nasse Schuhe hassen:






Klick

Hbae ich jetzt den Winter im Einsatz gehabt. Komplett klatsch nasse Schuhe sind in nur 8 h Trocken


----------



## lissey (4. Mai 2010)

krass was es alles gibt heutzutage =))
aber trocknet schnell =))


----------



## Jennfa (4. Mai 2010)

Geil und noch nicht mal teuer!!! Und ich hab die ganze Zeit Zewas gewechselt und auf die Heizung etc.! Sowas brauch ich auch !


----------



## harmstommy (4. Mai 2010)

Mein Tipp für nasse Schuhe: Zeitungspapier reinstopfen. Nimmt viel Feuchtigkeit auf und kostet nix! 



Phil81 schrieb:


> Für Leute die nasse Schuhe hassen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lissey (4. Mai 2010)

hab mal ne frage an euch =))
woher weiß ich wie groß ein fully sein muss also ob 15" oder 16"?
ich selber bin 1,82m groß


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Mai 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage an euch =))
> woher weiß ich wie groß ein fully sein muss also ob 15" oder 16"?
> ich selber bin 1,82m groß



bei deiner größe brauchst du 18" oder 19" . 

ich selbst bin 1,80 groß und fahre 18" bikes. 

du wolltest ja sowieso mal vorbeischauen bei mir und probesitzen/fahren. 

das angebot steht immer noch.


----------



## lakekeman (4. Mai 2010)

Such dir das Bike bloss nicht nach der Rahmengröße=Sitzrohrlänge aus.
Grade als Mädel sollte man hauptsächlich auf die Oberrohrlänge schauen, und da gibt es je nach Hersteller enorme Unterschiede bei vermeintlich gleicher Rahmengröße.
Aber dazu kann dir Jenna ja so ziemlich alles berichten, schliesslich habt ihr fast eine Größe


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Mai 2010)

@Phil: Der Bericht der Enduro Cahllenge in Hamburg ist hier online.
@all: Der ist lesens- und besonders sehenswert! Jenna, guck dir mal die Fotos an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (4. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du wolltest ja sowieso mal vorbeischauen bei mir und probesitzen



Ein Schelm,wer böses denkt..


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2010)

schweinkram hier!

sind ja alles riesen hier.


----------



## Praeriebaer (4. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend in die Runde!

Bin neu in Barsinghausen und hab fast nichts außer mein Hard-Tail und mein Laptop hier^^


----------



## Jennfa (4. Mai 2010)

Bei mir war das Oberrohr sehr wichtig, da ich nicht soooo lange Arme habe im Verhältnis gesehen zu den Beinen. Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass du auch sehr lange Beine hast...also kürzeren Oberkörper? Mir gefallen halt die kürzeren Rahmen immer besser und ich fühle mich auch wohler. Mein erstes Bike hatte ich mir auch etwas zu groß gekauft. Ein bisserl was kann man noch mit dem Vorbau machen. Bei dir wird es zwischen M oder L pendeln und da kannste wohl nur probesitzen. Das ist bei jedem Rahmen anders. Bestes Beispiel sind meine Rahmen. Beide M Rahmen die ich vor kurzen noch mit gleichem Vorbau gefahren bin, aber man sitzt so unterschiedlich. Man merkt halt dass das Oberrohr beim LV länger ist. Auf dem Cheetah finde ich es angenehmer und nicht so gestreckt. Ist auch immer geschmackssache, aber da hast du jetzt noch nicht so direkte Vergleichswerte. Auf dem LV passte das auf den ersten Blick bei dir auch ganz gut, da hätte ich dir jetzt nicht zu nem L-Rahmen geraten...schwierig! Wir müssen dich mal auf Hoermans Bikes setzen, dann haben wir ein paar Vergleichswerte .


----------



## lissey (4. Mai 2010)

ja also meine beine sind länger als der rest vom körper =))
aber ich geh morgen zu hoermann und sitz probe =))


----------



## 1Tintin (4. Mai 2010)

Hi,
morgen 18:00 Uhr Sportplatz Basche passt, bin dabei.
(am Sportplatz oben? ende Rakete???

Tintin


----------



## exto (4. Mai 2010)

Praeriebaer schrieb:


> Guten Abend in die Runde!
> 
> Bin neu in Barsinghausen und hab fast nichts außer mein Hard-Tail und mein Laptop hier^^



Damit hast du doch fast schon alles, was du so brauchst


----------



## Praeriebaer (4. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Damit hast du doch fast schon alles, was du so brauchst



das war was ich hier verkünden wollte, macht aber mehr Spaß mit mehr Leuten also schreibt wenn ihr das auch so seht.


----------



## Quen (4. Mai 2010)

Praeriebaer schrieb:


> das war was ich hier verkünden wollte, macht aber mehr Spaß mit mehr Leuten also schreibt wenn ihr das auch so seht.



hi,

faehrst du cc oder...?

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (4. Mai 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> ja also meine beine sind länger als der rest vom körper =))
> aber ich geh morgen zu hoermann und sitz probe =))



Sehr gut, dann kannste mal alle Bikekategorien durchprobieren  ! Viel Spaß!


----------



## Praeriebaer (4. Mai 2010)

alles mal probieren, weite sprünge werd ich aber vermeiden, denn ich will nicht unbedingt im krankenhaus landen

am allerliebsten wald.


----------



## njoerd (4. Mai 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> ja also meine beine sind länger als der rest vom körper =))
> aber ich geh morgen zu hoermann und sitz probe =))



in hohenbostel gibts ein fahrradladen (Bike Infection), der hat von hardtail all mountain, enduro freeride und downhill bikes, die kannst du dann auch nochmal probe sitzen.


----------



## Phil81 (4. Mai 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> Mein Tipp für nasse Schuhe: Zeitungspapier reinstopfen. Nimmt viel Feuchtigkeit auf und kostet nix!



Stimmt wenn man viel Zeit hat und die Schuhe am nächsten Tag nicht braucht


----------



## Madeba (5. Mai 2010)

*erledigt*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Mai 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Für Leute die nasse Schuhe hassen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quasi ein Arbeitstag und der Strom kommt vom AG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (5. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Quasi ein Arbeitstag und der Strom kommt vom AG



kommt er ja bei dir eh


----------



## taifun (5. Mai 2010)

Praeriebaer schrieb:


> alles mal probieren, weite sprünge werd ich aber vermeiden, denn ich will nicht unbedingt im krankenhaus landen
> 
> am allerliebsten wald.



Dazu müßt gar nicht springen...das geht auch so verdammt schnell....


----------



## Praeriebaer (5. Mai 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Dazu müßt gar nicht springen...das geht auch so verdammt schnell....



oh ja, wahre worte, aber erstens will ich zur arbeit gehn können und zweitens sieht mein Arbeitgeber es gerne, wenn ich Sport mache, weil er denkt, dass dies gut für die Gesunderhaltung wäre. Also was soll ich tun?


----------



## taifun (5. Mai 2010)

Praeriebaer schrieb:


> oh ja, wahre worte, aber erstens will ich zur arbeit gehn können und zweitens sieht mein Arbeitgeber es gerne, wenn ich Sport mache, weil er denkt, dass dies gut für die Gesunderhaltung wäre. Also was soll ich tun?



Ganz einfach,Biken gehen..... 

PS: Auf Krücken kannst auch zur Arbeit gehen..


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Mai 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> kommt er ja bei dir eh


Auch bin Phil...hat sogar die gleiche Farbe.



taifun schrieb:


> Ganz einfach,Biken gehen.....
> 
> PS: Auf Krücken kannst auch zur Arbeit gehen..


Zur Not eben mit E-Bike!


----------



## lissey (5. Mai 2010)

so war heute probesitzen =))
und ich bin dank eines netten mannes um einiges schlauer =))
und werde sobald ich geld habe mich auf den weg machen und mir ein bike kaufen =))
vielen dank hoermi =))


----------



## chris2305 (5. Mai 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> so war heute probesitzen =))
> und ich bin dank eines netten mannes um einiges schlauer =))
> und werde sobald ich geld habe mich auf den weg machen und mir ein bike kaufen =))
> vielen dank hoermi =))


Ja, der hoerman ist ein hilfsbereiter Geselle


----------



## Praeriebaer (5. Mai 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ja, der hoerman ist ein hilfsbereiter Geselle



und sogar so selbstlos, dass er eine Dame auf seine Räder lässt


----------



## Madeba (5. Mai 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> ...und ich bin dank eines *netten mannes *um einiges schlauer...


wer war denn außer...


lissey schrieb:


> hoermi...


...sonst noch da ?


----------



## lissey (5. Mai 2010)

niemand =)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (5. Mai 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ja, der hoerman ist ein hilfsbereiter Geselle


Genau,der schleift seine Freunde auch aus dem Wald...


----------



## Jennfa (5. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön Lisa , dann können wir ja bald auf ein neues Bike hoffen !?
War wieder mal sehr schön mit allen im Wald, Dornröschen jagd mir noch ziemlichen Respekt ein ("da komme ich nie ganz runter"), aber Phil und Moritz hatten Spaß...das lässt hoffen, dass es mir irgendwann auch mal so geht (auch wenn ich mir das heute nicht vorstellen konnte!). Ist halt steil, ok...aber sowas von rutschig obwohl es so harmlos aussieht! Meine Knie waren weich nach der Abfahrt! Der Fullface hätte vielleicht an einer Stelle etwas motiviert, aber sonst ist das einfach nur Überwindung und gaaaaaanz viel Übung. Ich hoffe der Trail wird wieder etwas trockener! 

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## exto (5. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> ("da komme ich nie ganz runter")



Schätzelein, das seh' ich aber ganz anders 

Weißt du, warum ich Dornröschen so hammergeil finde? Is n Trail für Blender wie mich: Alles viiiel einfacher als es aussieht. Das Ding wird erst irgendwo zwischen den Augen und dem Kopf schwer.

BTW: Mal n Riesen-Kompliment an die Erbauer. Nahezu Perfekt!


----------



## Phil81 (5. Mai 2010)

Eben der ist mal richtig fett


----------



## Skyjet (5. Mai 2010)

Augen zu und runter....
Hat aber wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Mai 2010)

apropos reifen :

@ tintin - nimm lieber maxxis oder conti , keinen schwalbe 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460417


----------



## Praeriebaer (5. Mai 2010)

wieso keinen schwalbe? 

Ich frag weil ich schwalbe drauf hab sind die grundsätzlich schlechter?


----------



## exto (5. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> apropos reifen :
> 
> @ tintin - nimm lieber maxxis oder conti , keinen schwalbe
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460417



Hab ich auch grad gelesen. Mal wieder der Hammer, oder?

Wie wär's denn mal mit nem "deisterfreun.de-schwalbe-boykott-2010"?

Andere Mütter sollen ja auch schöne Töchter haben...


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Andere Mütter sollen ja auch schöne Töchter haben...



ich denke du bist vergeben!?

ich bin übrigends single. 


darf ich denn meine 2 sätze racing ralph noch aufbrauchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Praeriebaer (5. Mai 2010)

Praeriebaer schrieb:


> wieso keinen schwalbe?
> 
> Ich frag weil ich schwalbe drauf hab sind die grundsätzlich schlechter?



so nun hab ichs auch gelesen naja was solls nun fahr ich die Dinger eben erst recht zu Brei, Hauptsache meine Felgen halte


----------



## chris2305 (6. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich bin übrigends single.



Du hast doch Bikes!!!! Die meckern nie!!!


----------



## Phil81 (6. Mai 2010)

Aber ich mich den Bikes


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. Mai 2010)

Stimmt gestern aufm DR waren die reifen schuld, oder die bremsen oder der Vorbau, oder oder oder ...


----------



## 1Tintin (6. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> apropos reifen :
> 
> @ tintin - nimm lieber maxxis oder conti , keinen schwalbe
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460417



Na super, nu ist zu spät hab mir die MM GG in 2,5 und 2,35 bestellt,
hab mir aber auch ne Trashpant bestellt, dann kann ja nicht mehr soviel passieren .

_Dornröschen war mir gestern zu feucht, das mag ich nicht wenn man grad erst kennegelernt hat._

Tintin


----------



## chris2305 (6. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Sehr schön Lisa , viel Übung. Ich hoffe der Trail wird wieder etwas trockener!
> 
> Grüßele Jenna



Trocken muss man den aber auch noch üben, zumindest habe ich da meine Bodenprobe durch. 
Und den Respekt sollte man nie verlieren. Dann kann man/Frau noch mit viel mehr Bock ÜBEN.
Fahrt mal in den nächsten 2 Wochen alles schön ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (6. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> ...
> Wie wär's denn mal mit nem "deisterfreun.de-schwalbe-boykott-2010"?
> ...


Dagegen. Dann kann ich nur noch mit meinem Stadtbike in den Deister. Nur da sind Maxxis statt Schwalbe drauf


----------



## exto (6. Mai 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Dagegen. Dann kann ich nur noch mit meinem Stadtbike in den Deister. Nur da sind Maxxis statt Schwalbe drauf



Geht mir genau so 

Wir könnten doch alle Biker aus Hannover zusammentrommeln und auf'm Bahnhofsvorplatz publikumswirksam alle vorhandenen Schwalbe-Reifen mit großem TamTam durch nen Schredder jagen. Wir müssten allerdings nen konkurrierenden Hersteller als Sponsor gewinnen, der für jeden geschredderten Schwalbe einen entsprechenden Ersatz springen lässt. Aus lokalpatriotischen Gründen käme ich da spontan mal auf Conti...


----------



## lissey (6. Mai 2010)

hey ihr =))
wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch nen alten rucksack hat, wo man auch nen ffhelm dran machen kann, den er für wenig geld (eventuell auch kostenlos) los werden will.
am besten mit h2o.
lg lissey


----------



## toschi (6. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> ...Aus lokalpatriotischen Gründen käme ich da spontan mal auf Conti...


Du willst LKW Reifen aufziehen


----------



## herkulars (6. Mai 2010)

> Aus lokalpatriotischen Gründen käme ich da spontan mal auf Conti...



Schlechte Idee. Bei Conti in Stöcken gehen nach und nach alle Lichter aus. Da is bald nix mehr mit lokaler Produktion.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> . Aus lokalpatriotischen Gründen käme ich da spontan mal auf Conti...



schwalbe entschuldigt sich


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. Mai 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Schlechte Idee. Bei Conti in Stöcken gehen nach und nach alle Lichter aus. Da is bald nix mehr mit lokaler Produktion.



dafür kommen die ja auch aus Korbach im Sauerland, noch


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Mai 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> hey ihr =))
> wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch nen alten rucksack hat, wo man auch nen ffhelm dran machen kann, den er für wenig geld (eventuell auch kostenlos) los werden will.
> am besten mit h2o.
> lg lissey


 

Hätte ´nen Deuter Attack in Gelb.
Hast du ggf. bei Hoerman gesehen.
Mir ist er etwas zu klein - kostenlos geht nicht aber für 65,- statt 99,- wäre er deiner.

Gruß


----------



## Ladys-MTB (7. Mai 2010)

@ lissey: wenn du roudys deuter attack nicht nehmen willst, würde ich interesse anmelden!!! 
vorausgesetzt er vertickt ihn auch an mich für 65 mücken! 
LG


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Mai 2010)

Für alle die an Fahrtechniktraining interessiert sind, bietet Bike Infection am 22.05. und 29.05. Trainingskurse an. http://www.bike-infection.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Ritzel (7. Mai 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> hey ihr =))
> wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch nen alten rucksack hat, wo man auch nen ffhelm dran machen kann, den er für wenig geld (eventuell auch kostenlos) los werden will.
> am besten mit h2o.
> lg lissey


 
Hi, 
habe einen alten MULE oder einen HAWG, jeweils von Camelback, im
Angebot... und evtl. eine 3 L Trinkblase.
Alles kostenlos !


----------



## lissey (7. Mai 2010)

super ritzel
mit ffhelm platz??


----------



## lissey (7. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hätte ´nen Deuter Attack in Gelb.
> Hast du ggf. bei Hoerman gesehen.
> Mir ist er etwas zu klein - kostenlos geht nicht aber für 65,- statt 99,- wäre er deiner.
> 
> Gruß




muss absagen, du kannst ihn ladys-mtb verkaufen ich habe jetzt einen =))
trotzdem danke für das angebot


----------



## Scott865 (8. Mai 2010)

Wann startet ihr Sonntag 9.00 oder 9.15uhr??


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (8. Mai 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Wann startet ihr Sonntag 9.00 oder 9.15uhr??


ich werd'  erstmal heute früh eine Runde drehen, weil ich vielleicht am Sonntag Nachmittag schon wieder nach München muss. Wenn nicht dann bin ich am Sonntag auch am Start...


----------



## Skyjet (8. Mai 2010)

Homer, Phil und ich wollten am Sonntag auch fahren. Aber erst gegen 1100 Uhr. Wie sieht´s bei dir aus Scott?


----------



## Barbie SHG (8. Mai 2010)

Falls jemand am So. Lust auf ne Tour hat,
wir fahren um 12:02 vom Bahnhof Lindhorst nach Minden.
Von dor über die Berge an der A2 bis zum Süntel und dann über die BB zürück nach Lindhorst.
Sind ca. 62KM und 1400HM bei lockerem Tempo mit Pause auf dem Klippenturm eingeplant.


----------



## matzinski (8. Mai 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Wann startet ihr Sonntag 9.00 oder 9.15uhr??


Ich bin diesen Sonntag nicht am Start - und voraussichtlich auch nächsten So nicht.


----------



## Scott865 (8. Mai 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Homer, Phil und ich wollten am Sonntag auch fahren. Aber erst gegen 1100 Uhr. Wie sieht´s bei dir aus Scott?


wollt fahren,wo trefft ihr euch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (8. Mai 2010)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Falls jemand am So. Lust auf ne Tour hat,
> wir fahren um 12:02 vom Bahnhof Lindhorst nach Minden.
> Von dor über die Berge an der A2 bis zum Süntel und dann über die BB zürück nach Lindhorst.
> Sind ca. 62KM und 1400HM bei lockerem Tempo mit Pause auf dem Klippenturm eingeplant.



Wenn ihr auch nen alten Mann auf nem billigen Fahrrad mitnehmt, könnte ich mich dafür erwärmen. 

Wenn ich's schaffe, bin ich um 12:20 in MI am Bahnsteig. Wenn ich nicht da bin, bitte nicht warten...


----------



## Sn00by (8. Mai 2010)

Sorry, dass ich so lange nichts von mir hören ließ, vielen Dank für die Zahlreichen Antworten. Bin mit meinem Bruder letzte Woche nochmal im Bikeladen gewesen, hab dort ein Stevens Glide probegefahren. Das 2009 Modell könnt ich für 1400 haben in kompletter SLX Ausstattung mit Foxdämpfer vorn. Fuhr sich sehr gut, und ich fühlte mich wohl. Bin danach noch einbissel mit dem Stereo von meinem Bruder durch die Eilenriede gedüst, fühlte mich auf dem Stevens aber sicherer. Kann sowas sein ?  

Ich hoffe, dass das nötige Kleingeld bald da ist, es juckt schon in den Fingern und Füßen, will endlich los.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Mai 2010)

ich bin für morgen raus (Muttertagsausflug)


----------



## Grandslam (8. Mai 2010)

hallo

will morgen mit meim session 88 zum ersten mal den deister erkunden
werde morgen gegen elf irgndwo wo da sein wenns gleichgesinnte gibt
bitte melden
mfg


----------



## Skyjet (8. Mai 2010)

Werde morgen um 1100 Uhr beim BBW Sportplatz eintreffen. 

@ Scott: Bist du auch dabei?

@Phil81: Wie sieht´s bei dir aus? 

PS: Wird zwar schwer morgen, da jetzt erst einmal ein wenig Hannover gerockt wird......KLASSENERHALT


----------



## taifun (8. Mai 2010)

Grandslam schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> 
> werde morgen gegen elf irgndwo wo da sein
> mfg



Wo ist den das genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (8. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn ihr auch nen alten Mann auf nem billigen Fahrrad mitnehmt, könnte ich mich dafür erwärmen.



Na klar!
Die Schaumburger-Liteviller nehmen mich ja auch immer mit! 
Wird bestimmt ne nette Tour Morgen.


----------



## Barbie SHG (8. Mai 2010)

*Klassenerhalt!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  




exto schrieb:


> Wenn ihr auch nen alten Mann auf nem billigen Fahrrad mitnehmt, könnte ich mich dafür erwärmen.
> 
> Wenn ich's schaffe, bin ich um 12:20 in MI am Bahnsteig. Wenn ich nicht da bin, bitte nicht warten...



Na dann kann ich ja meinen HM Vorsprung gar nicht ausbauen

Ok, so machen wir das.
Falls bei uns irgendwas dazwischen kommen sollte schicke ich Dir ne SMS.
Wir sind schon heute durch die BB gerollt, deshalb bitte moderates Tempo


----------



## taifun (8. Mai 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Bin mit meinem Bruder letzte Woche nochmal im Bikeladen gewesen, hab dort ein Stevens Glide probegefahren.
> Ich hoffe, dass das nötige Kleingeld bald da ist, es juckt schon in den Fingern und Füßen, will endlich los.



Schöne Grüße an Felix.....


----------



## Sn00by (8. Mai 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße an Felix.....



Hoooeh? Wer ist denn Felix?


----------



## taifun (8. Mai 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Hoooeh? Wer ist denn Felix?



Der Besitzer .... vom shop


----------



## Sn00by (8. Mai 2010)

Von welchem?  wenn der shop "bikeladen" heisst, dann war ich da nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Mai 2010)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Ok, so machen wir das.
> Falls bei uns irgendwas dazwischen kommen sollte schicke ich Dir ne SMS.
> Wir sind schon heute durch die BB gerollt, deshalb bitte moderates Tempo



schreib es bitte auch hier im thread falls ihr nicht fahrt, bzw. wenn sich was ändert.
vielleicht komme ich auch mit.  nicht auf mich warten!

ist die tour irgendwie starrgabel-untauglich?


----------



## Grandslam (8. Mai 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Wo ist den das genau?




genau das weis ich noch nicht da ich mich nicht auskenne 
was mich nicht davon abhält euern schönen berg zu besuchen
mfg


----------



## exto (8. Mai 2010)

Grandslam schrieb:


> genau das weis ich noch nicht da ich mich nicht auskenne
> was mich nicht davon abhält euern schönen berg zu besuchen
> mfg



Dann hast du bestimmt gute Chancen, wenn du dich um 12:00h am Waldkater in Wennigsen rumtreibst. Da findest du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit immer n Paar Jungs mit dicken Moppeds...

@Barbie: langsam ist gut. Ich war auch schon heute unterwegs...


----------



## Grandslam (8. Mai 2010)

ok danke hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (8. Mai 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Von welchem?  wenn der shop "bikeladen" heisst, dann war ich da nicht.



Nö,heißt er nicht


----------



## Sn00by (8. Mai 2010)

Hey, du verwirrst mich ;D Woher weißt du denn, in welchem Laden ich war ?


----------



## taifun (8. Mai 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Hey, du verwirrst mich ;D Woher weißt du denn, in welchem Laden ich war ?



Was bist du den gefahren? daher


----------



## Sn00by (8. Mai 2010)

Ich bin das Stevens gefahren, ja ok. Und das hat nur einer in Hannover?  Na gut, dann weißt du vllt wo ich war  Ist das ein guter Laden, Beratung schien sehr kompetent zu sein.


----------



## Scott865 (8. Mai 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Werde morgen um 1100 Uhr beim BBW Sportplatz eintreffen.
> 
> @ Scott: Bist du auch dabei?
> PS: Wird zwar schwer morgen, da jetzt erst einmal ein wenig Hannover gerockt wird......KLASSENERHALT


Bin dabei.werd aber 11.15uhr erst da sein.


----------



## Barbie SHG (9. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> schreib es bitte auch hier im thread falls ihr nicht fahrt, bzw. wenn sich was ändert.
> vielleicht komme ich auch mit.  nicht auf mich warten!
> 
> ist die tour irgendwie starrgabel-untauglich?



Hi,
wir fahren. Beine wollen zwar nicht, wird aber keine Rücksicht drauf genommen
Die Tour ist Starrgabeltauglich (würde ich sagen). Wenn Du natürlich mit nem leichten Renner ankommst, kannst Du uns ja etwas Gepäck abnehmen


----------



## 1Tintin (9. Mai 2010)

Allen viel spass heut beim Biken..... ,ich habe Rücken.

Tintin


----------



## Quen (9. Mai 2010)

Roudy, bist du die Tage für eine CC-Runde im Deister zu haben? Sonst noch jemand?

Evtl. morgen oder DI (je nach Wetterlage)?


----------



## taifun (9. Mai 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Ist das ein guter Laden, Beratung schien sehr kompetent zu sein.



Jo,ist sie....! Da bist Du  gut aufgehoben.
Die fahren auch alle Rennen,sind schon sehr oft gegeneinander gefahren

@quen: Was los? Nicht im Wald heute? Kaputt von gestern


PS:Vergesst Euer Mütter heute nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn ihr auch nen alten Mann auf nem billigen Fahrrad mitnehmt, könnte ich mich dafür erwärmen.
> 
> Wenn ich's schaffe, bin ich um 12:20 in MI am Bahnsteig. Wenn ich nicht da bin, bitte nicht warten...



ich komme auch mit, bin auch alt und klapprig 
also passt das schon mit dir


----------



## Quen (9. Mai 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> @quen: Was los? Nicht im Wald heute? Kaputt von gestern


Ein wenig...  Aber es hat sich gelohnt! 

Fahre vllt nachher noch ne lockere Runde im BB...


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Mai 2010)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir fahren. Beine wollen zwar nicht, wird aber keine Rücksicht drauf genommen
> Die Tour ist Starrgabeltauglich (würde ich sagen). Wenn Du natürlich mit nem leichten Renner ankommst, kannst Du uns ja etwas Gepäck abnehmen



muss leider absagen.
wir hatten hier heute nacht noch ein kleines problem mit einem alten druckregler in der wasserleitung. der wollte wohl irgendwie nicht mehr so richtig.
bin glücklicherweise noch in den keller, dachte was plätschert denn da so, und schon stand ich im nassen.
wasser abgedreht und erst mal den keller wieder trocken gelegt.
nun bin ich nur noch genervt, da wir bis morgen kein fließendes wasser mehr haben.

euch jedenfalls viel spaß.


----------



## Skyjet (9. Mai 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> wollt fahren,wo trefft ihr euch??



Digger...wo warst denn heute MOrgen? Doch länger gestern gewesen?


----------



## firefighter76 (9. Mai 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Roudy, bist du die Tage für eine CC-Runde im Deister zu haben? Sonst noch jemand?
> 
> Evtl. morgen oder DI (je nach Wetterlage)?



dienstag klingt gut kann ich auch schon früher als letzte woche


----------



## exto (9. Mai 2010)

Puh, jetzt bin ich aber leicht angeknockt. 102 km Eingangradeln mit den Schaumburgern...

Aber so langsam kommt die Form. Ich dachte schon, das wird dieses Jahr nix.

Hoermi, wie sieht's denn bei dir aus? Wieder fitt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (9. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> muss leider absagen.
> wir hatten hier heute nacht noch ein kleines problem mit einem alten druckregler in der wasserleitung. der wollte wohl irgendwie nicht mehr so richtig.
> bin glücklicherweise noch in den keller, dachte was plätschert denn da so, und schon stand ich im nassen.
> wasser abgedreht und erst mal den keller wieder trocken gelegt.
> ...



Ich hoffe Du hast alles wieder hinbekommen.
Hast ne nette Tour verpasst. Bin jetzt total platt.
Waren bei mir zwar nicht ganz so viele KMs wie beim Eingangradler
aber immerhin 80 KM (inkl. Fahrt zum BHF)und knappe 1500HMs.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Mai 2010)

ja, wäre gerne dabei gewesen.

morgen kommt endlich der klemptner und gepariert das grade. der notdienst war zwar da, aber die sind ja nur bis zur wasseruhr zuständig. gemacht hätte er es trotzdem, aber nen passendes stück rohr hatte er leider nicht dabei.

um kurz nach 11 rief auch noch der fussballtrainer an und ich habe leider abnommen. eigentlich spiele ich ja nicht mehr ....
einfach ein wochenende zum vergessen.

glücklicherweise kommt ja jetzt nur ne 3 tage woche. dann fehlt nur noch trockenes wetter ...


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Puh, jetzt bin ich aber leicht angeknockt. 102 km Eingangradeln mit den Schaumburgern...
> 
> Aber so langsam kommt die Form. Ich dachte schon, das wird dieses Jahr nix.
> 
> Hoermi, wie sieht's denn bei dir aus? Wieder fitt?



borr bin ich im Arsch, von wegen gemütliche Runde und 60km.
Mit 2 die für nen Alp-X trainieren und einer der diesen Monat noch ein Singlespeed-24h Rennen fährt ist kein gutes Aufbautraining für mich, der zur Zeit nur einmal die Woche fährt 
So eine Fress-Flash danach hatte ich noch nie 

@exto: wieso nur 102km, du bist doch wohl nicht kpl. nach Oeynhausen mit dem Zug


----------



## exto (9. Mai 2010)

Als ich in Minden ausgestiegen bin, war's A*schkalt. Da bin ich gleich nen Bahnsteig weiter, wo praktischer Weise der RE schon gewartet hat


----------



## Dease (10. Mai 2010)

War ne nette Tour gestern! Meine Beine sind total lahm heute. Obwohl es bei mir nur 65 KM und 1.460hm waren.
Ich  ziehe den Helm vor Exto, der die Tour mit nem Singlespeeder gefahren ist. Die eine oder andere kernige Steigung war  ja doch dabei! Fotos folgen heute Abend!


----------



## Scott865 (10. Mai 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Digger...wo warst denn heute MOrgen? Doch länger gestern gewesen?


War gestern da.hab gewartet,dachte bei dir wars samstag länger.bin dann rakete gefahren.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Mai 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Roudy, bist du die Tage für eine CC-Runde im Deister zu haben? Sonst noch jemand?
> 
> Evtl. morgen oder DI (je nach Wetterlage)?


 


firefighter76 schrieb:


> dienstag klingt gut kann ich auch schon früher als letzte woche


 
Grundsätzlich ist es geplant, wenn ich aber aufs Wetter schaue 
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/190449.html

Früher als 17:30 ab zuhause geht nicht, wenn überhaupt.
Zur Not halt Spinning oder Rolle.


----------



## gloshabigur (10. Mai 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Ich bin das Stevens gefahren, ja ok. Und das hat nur einer in Hannover?  Na gut, dann weißt du vllt wo ich war  Ist das ein guter Laden, Beratung schien sehr kompetent zu sein.



Hab' zwei Bikes von dort. Gute Beratung, Service auch immer ok gewesen. In einem Fall haben sie sich sehr kulant gezeigt. Fazit: passt scho' !!


----------



## Skyjet (10. Mai 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> War gestern da.hab gewartet,dachte bei dir wars samstag länger.bin dann rakete gefahren.



Hmmm...blöd gelaufen. War um 1118 beim BBW, aber da warst schon weg. Schade....Bin dann auch erstmal hoch geradelt und beim Nienstedter Pass ne coole Truppe aus Peine bzw. HAJ getroffen. Bin mit denen dann Ü30 und Rakete noch gefahren. 

Wie sieht´s bei dir die Woche bzw. am WE aus? Wobei ich erst einmal meine Rippenprellung auskurieren muss. 

Fazit: Ich brauche einen Rippenprotektor....bzw. Safety-Jacket


----------



## Hamster30Plus (10. Mai 2010)

Liebe Biker, wenn Ihr schon mit der Bahn fahrt und auf der Rueckfahrt kaputt seit, 
habt bitte noch die Kraft Eure Raeder so *_hinzustellen_* das Fahrgaeste 
auf dem Bahnsteig nicht erst ein Slalom Marathon hinlegen muessen, um weiter zu kommen.

Besonders die beiden Truppen vom Sonntag (09.05.2010) kurz vor 14 und 17 Uhr 
Wennigsen Bahnhof, Fahrtrichtung Weetzen/Hannover.

_*Und eine Rampe im Bahnhof ist kein Fahrradweg!*_

Mit freundlichen Gruessen
Hamster30Plus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabiansen (10. Mai 2010)

Bist du Schaffner oder was geht bei Dir Hamster30Plus?
Oder doch nur passionierter Bahnfahrer, wie dem auch sei, danke für den wertvollen Hinweis, jetzt weiss ich endlich, wie ich mich in der Bahn und vor allem auf der Rampe zu verhalten habe. Zivilcourage zahlt sich eben doch aus.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Scott865 (10. Mai 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Hmmm...blöd gelaufen. War um 1118 beim BBW
> 
> Fazit: Ich brauche einen Rippenprotektor....bzw. Safety-Jacket


Am besten du umwickelst die Bäume noch mit Schaumstoff
dann haben wir uns wohl um ein paar min. verpasst.

diese woche passt,wenn du mittwoch fahren willst,sag rechtzeitig bescheid.Hab da nen Termin denn ich nur zu gern absagen würde!!


----------



## zoomie (10. Mai 2010)

Hamster30Plus schrieb:


> Liebe Biker, wenn Ihr schon mit der Bahn fahrt und auf der Rueckfahrt kaputt seit,
> habt bitte noch die Kraft Eure Raeder so *_hinzustellen_* das Fahrgaeste
> auf dem Bahnsteig nicht erst ein Slalom Marathon hinlegen muessen, um weiter zu kommen.
> 
> ...



Lieber Hamster30Plus, 
wäre es nicht sinnvoller gewesen, die Biker direkt drauf anzusprechen - oder lagen die vor Erschöpfung neben ihren Rädern im Koma?'
Vielleicht ist es ihnen einfach nicht bewußt gewesen.
Und wieso bist Du 3 Std auf'm Bahnhof? 
Observation?
..aber geht mich ja auch nix an..
Mit freundlichem Gruß
zoomie


----------



## lissey (10. Mai 2010)

ja das sollte man mal observieren und dahinter klemmen
vllt finden wir den täter =))
und es gibt eine neue CSI folge


----------



## Sn00by (10. Mai 2010)

Jap, die Beratung ist tatsächlich top. Und die Abwicklung auch. Nu muss nur noch die Kohle zusammengekratzt werden, dann kann ich dort mein Bike abholen


----------



## Jennfa (10. Mai 2010)

Soooooooo wir sind auch wieder da! Wir haben am Sonntag noch nen Abstecher in Winterberg gemacht da wir ja eh in NRW waren...ach auch mal wieder schön . Passend zum Regen wieder nach Hause! So voll fand ich es jetz nicht für Sonntag. Die Northshores haben es mir ja angetan. Aber der Downhill war irgendwie schwerer als in Erinnerung  bzw. schneller. Die Strecke war feucht, ging aber noch ganz gut, außer im unteren Teil für mich. Da wars mir (ja zuviel Bremse) doch ein bisserl zu rutschig. Erste Abfahrt gleich lang gemacht, aber das gehört für mich wohl in Winterberg dazu. Ich war auf jeden Fall nicht die Erste und Letzte an dem Tag.
Hier solls ja die Tage regnen, aber am Wochenende solls ja schöööön werden !


----------



## Quen (10. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es geplant, wenn ich aber aufs Wetter schaue
> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/190449.html
> 
> Früher als 17:30 ab zuhause geht nicht, wenn überhaupt.
> Zur Not halt Spinning oder Rolle.





firefighter76 schrieb:


> dienstag klingt gut kann ich auch schon früher als letzte woche



Dann halten wir doch mal 1730 bei Roudy vorm Haus fest. 

Wir können ja das Wetter beobachten... ich gebe gegen 15 Uhr hier nochmal einen Status, ob ich mich bei dem Wetter raus traue.


----------



## firefighter76 (10. Mai 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Dann halten wir doch mal 1730 bei Roudy vorm Haus fest.
> 
> Wir können ja das Wetter beobachten... ich gebe gegen 15 Uhr hier nochmal einen Status, ob ich mich bei dem Wetter raus traue.



klingt gut muß mir roudy nur nen sms schicken ob oder ob nicht hab auf der arbeit kein zugriff aufs web nur dienstlich


----------



## exto (10. Mai 2010)

Hamster30Plus schrieb:


> _*Und eine Rampe im Bahnhof ist kein Fahrradweg!*_




Hmmm....

...das Internet ist irgendwie schon ein "schäges Medium". Man kommuniziert mit Menschen, die man gar nicht kennt. Manche sind einem auf Anhieb symphatisch (nicht wahr, Hoermi-Schatz? ), bei anderen geht schon beim ersten Satz irgend ne Lampe an, die sagt "hmmm...".

Die Mechanismen, die das bewirken sind (zumindest mir) oft unergründlich. Es gibt keine Äußerlichkeiten, die zu 'nem Urteil verleiten, keine (bei RTL so oft verantworlich gemachten) Pheromone, die einem sagen, den kann ich riechen, oder nicht; und trotzdem: Irgendwas ist da...

Was dich angeht, war mein erster Gedanke nach deinem ersten Post: "Hmmm...". Nach dem zweiten "" und nach dem dritten dachte ich:" Oh Mann, ein weinerlicher Nörgler, der nix geschissen kriegt, bei dem aber immer irgendwie die anderen Schuld sind". 

Ich konnte mir irgendwie nie richtig erklären, woher dieser Gedanke kam. Bis heute!

Kommunikation ist mehr als sprechen (bzw. schreiben). An deiner Stelle würd ich da noch'n bisschen drüber nachdenken und (das vor allem) üben.

Bis dahin geh doch einfach woanders spielen, ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (10. Mai 2010)

schließ mich deinem "hmmm" ganz stark an  Kopfschüttel

Das mit der Extra-Bahnfahrt nach Hause sei dir verziehen


----------



## Ladys-MTB (10. Mai 2010)

...dann will ich auch mal mein Wochenend-Bahnfahrt-Erlebnis dazu geben!!!

Ich bin am Samstagabend (leider ahnungslos) mit meinem Sohn und Bikes in der Bahn von Verden a.d.A. nach Hannover gefahren. Es ist schon ein Erlebnis in einem Abteil (Bikeabteil!) mit betrunkener Fußballfans zu fahren, noch dazu, wenn deren Lieblingsclub verloren hat. Ich will gar nicht ins Detail gehen, es war schon teilweise beängstigend. Selbst wenn man sich nicht angesprochen fühlt, scheint "keine Reaktion" noch zu provozieren...aber ich denke, wir hatten einfach nur das Pech zum falschen Zeitpunkt am falschen Ort zu sein....es gab kein Sicherheitspersonal im Zug!!! Es ist ja nichts passiert, aber ich hatte jedoch nicht das Gefühl in absoluter Sicherheit zu sein! Wenn es nicht schon nach 21.00 Uhr gewesen wäre und wir keine Bikes dabei gehabt hätten, wären wir ausgestiegen oder hätten das Abteil gewechselt. Im Hannover Hbf "erwarteten uns" die 96er Fans die unter Polizeiaufsicht gröhlend feierten...hier waren ankommenden Fahrgäste aber "sicher"!!!
Ich bin ein Landei und hatte bisher noch kein Zusammentreffen mit Fußballfans in Feier- oder Frustlaune...muss ich allein mit Kind nicht mehr haben!!!
Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch Fußballfans, die mit ein paar Bier im Kopp keine Leute "anpöpeln", Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!!


----------



## Quen (10. Mai 2010)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> ...dann will ich auch mal mein Wochenend-Bahnfahrt-Erlebnis dazu geben!!!
> 
> Ich bin am Samstagabend (leider ahnungslos) mit meinem Sohn und Bikes in der Bahn von Verden a.d.A. nach Hannover gefahren. Es ist schon ein Erlebnis in einem Abteil (Bikeabteil!) mit betrunkener Fußballfans zu fahren, noch dazu, wenn deren Lieblingsclub verloren hat. Ich will gar nicht ins Detail gehen, es war schon teilweise beängstigend. Selbst wenn man sich nicht angesprochen fühlt, scheint "keine Reaktion" noch zu provozieren...aber ich denke, wir hatten einfach nur das Pech zum falschen Zeitpunkt am falschen Ort zu sein....es gab kein Sicherheitspersonal im Zug!!! Es ist ja nichts passiert, aber ich hatte jedoch nicht das Gefühl in absoluter Sicherheit zu sein! Wenn es nicht schon nach 21.00 Uhr gewesen wäre und wir keine Bikes dabei gehabt hätten, wären wir ausgestiegen oder hätten das Abteil gewechselt. Im Hannover Hbf "erwarteten uns" die 96er Fans die unter Polizeiaufsicht gröhlend feierten...hier waren ankommenden Fahrgäste aber "sicher"!!!
> Ich bin ein Landei und hatte bisher noch kein Zusammentreffen mit Fußballfans in Feier- oder Frustlaune...muss ich allein mit Kind nicht mehr haben!!!
> Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch Fußballfans, die mit ein paar Bier im Kopp keine Leute "anpöpeln", Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!!


96 olé! 

So lange man ruhig bleibt und keine Sprueche reisst, sind die meisten Fans (oder Chaoten) idR harmlos.


----------



## taifun (10. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Was dich angeht, war mein erster Gedanke nach deinem ersten Post: "Hmmm...". Nach dem zweiten "" und nach dem dritten dachte ich:" Oh Mann, ein weinerlicher Nörgler, der nix geschissen kriegt, bei dem aber immer irgendwie die anderen Schuld sind".
> 
> ...


dito...ohne worte


----------



## exto (10. Mai 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> 96 olé!
> 
> So lange man ruhig bleibt und keine Sprueche reisst, sind die meisten Fans (oder Chaoten) idR harmlos.



Ich hab mal im RE in nem knallvollen Fahrradabteil von ner Horde Hertha-Fans nach ner 120-km-Regen-Tour nen Pappbecher voll Doppelkorn in die Hand gedrückt bekommen   Sonst sind meine Erfahrungen aber auch eher durchwachsen...


----------



## taifun (10. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hab mal im RE in nem knallvollen Fahrradabteil von ner Horde Hertha-Fans nach ner 120-km-Regen-Tour nen Pappbecher voll Doppelkorn in die Hand gedrückt bekommen



Wahrscheinlich wahr das Mitleid....so ein kaputt aussehender Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (10. Mai 2010)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> ...dann will ich auch mal mein Wochenend-Bahnfahrt-Erlebnis dazu geben!!!
> 
> Ich bin am Samstagabend (leider ahnungslos) mit meinem Sohn und Bikes in der Bahn von Verden a.d.A. nach Hannover gefahren. Es ist schon ein Erlebnis in einem Abteil (Bikeabteil!) mit betrunkener Fußballfans zu fahren, noch dazu, wenn deren Lieblingsclub verloren hat. Ich will gar nicht ins Detail gehen, es war schon teilweise beängstigend. Selbst wenn man sich nicht angesprochen fühlt, scheint "keine Reaktion" noch zu provozieren...aber ich denke, wir hatten einfach nur das Pech zum falschen Zeitpunkt am falschen Ort zu sein....es gab kein Sicherheitspersonal im Zug!!! Es ist ja nichts passiert, aber ich hatte jedoch nicht das Gefühl in absoluter Sicherheit zu sein! Wenn es nicht schon nach 21.00 Uhr gewesen wäre und wir keine Bikes dabei gehabt hätten, wären wir ausgestiegen oder hätten das Abteil gewechselt. Im Hannover Hbf "erwarteten uns" die 96er Fans die unter Polizeiaufsicht gröhlend feierten...hier waren ankommenden Fahrgäste aber "sicher"!!!
> Ich bin ein Landei und hatte bisher noch kein Zusammentreffen mit Fußballfans in Feier- oder Frustlaune...muss ich allein mit Kind nicht mehr haben!!!
> Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch Fußballfans, die mit ein paar Bier im Kopp keine Leute "anpöpeln", Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!!



Die singen sich doch gegenseitig nur an und wollen eigentlich "nur" spielen


----------



## Hamster30Plus (10. Mai 2010)

Ich war am Sonntag um 14 uhr und um 17 uhr zwei mal zum einkaufen nach Hannover, um beim Lidl im UG vom Hbf einzukaufen. *Es gibt sowas wie eine Bahnhofsordnung, die man automatisch mit dem Betreten des Gelaende zustimmt und dazu gehoert auch, entsprechende Flaechen entsprechend frei zu halten!* Und ich hab nur eine allgemein entsprechende Bitte geaussert, ich hatte an dem Tag eh anderes im Kopf, als mich auf eine Diskussion mit irgendwelchen Biker'n einzulassen.

Mit freundlichen Gruessen
Hamster30Plus


----------



## njoerd (10. Mai 2010)

hmm biker hab kurz vor 17 uhr nur auf der seite richtung haste, also der zug aus hannover kommend gesehen.


----------



## toschi (10. Mai 2010)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> ...dann will ich auch mal mein Wochenend-Bahnfahrt-Erlebnis dazu geben!!!... in einem Abteil (Bikeabteil!) mit betrunkener Fußballfans zu fahren...


Ich bin für Alkoholverbot in Zügen, konsquent, das ist das einzige was hilft. Oder separate Abteile ohne Bestuhlung  für die Kaoten, mit gummierten Wänden und mit Türen die nur von aussen zu öffnen sind.


----------



## Ladys-MTB (10. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hab mal im RE in nem knallvollen Fahrradabteil von ner Horde Hertha-Fans nach ner 120-km-Regen-Tour nen Pappbecher voll Doppelkorn in die Hand gedrückt bekommen  Sonst sind meine Erfahrungen aber auch eher durchwachsen...


 
 du bist ein großer, gutgebauter, charismatischer Mann , der sich nicht einfach blöd von der Seite anquatschen lässt... Du kennst bestimmt alle Regeln im Fußball, kannst am Shirt erkennen zu welchem Club die Fans gehören und in welcher Gruppe sie spielen! Du verfügst über ein umfangreiches, verbales Repertoire, hilft schon um einen dummen Spruch ins Leere laufen zu lassen...
ich hab einfach nichts gesagt...hat aber auf der Gegenseite nicht zur Zufriedenheit geführt...


----------



## Hamster30Plus (11. Mai 2010)

@ njoerd: und diese biker sind dann schnurstracks in richtung rampe gebrettert um die bahnsteigseite zu wechseln. schon das fahren auf dem bahnsteig an sich eine unverfrorenheit.

Mit freundlichen Gruessen
Hamster30Plus


----------



## Hitzi (11. Mai 2010)

Hamster30Plus schrieb:


> @ njoerd: und diese biker sind dann schnurstracks in richtung rampe gebrettert um die bahnsteigseite zu wechseln. schon das fahren auf dem bahnsteig an sich eine unverfrorenheit.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Gruessen
> Hamster30Plus



Hauptsache ist, dass du im Leben IMMER !!!! alles richtig machst und dich niemals zu ordnungswidrigen oder strafbarem Handeln verleiten lässt weil du immer alle Gesetze und Vorschriften kennst und dadurch bestimmt ganz sicher und unfallfrei durchs Leben gehst


----------



## exto (11. Mai 2010)

Wenn man "Bahnhofsordnung" durch "gesunden Menschenverstand" ersetzt, kommt man deutlich weiter im Leben...

@Lady: Danke für die Blumen, aber ich glaube doch eher an Taifun's Version...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Mai 2010)

*SO!!!*

Jetzt wieder Mobbing-Modus *AUS*!!!


----------



## matzinski (11. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> *SO!!!*
> 
> Jetzt wieder Mobbing-Modus *AUS*!!!


oooch, schade  ich hatte gehofft es kommt noch was für die Lachmuskeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> *SO!!!*
> 
> Jetzt wieder Mobbing-Modus *AUS*!!!



oller spielverderber  

ich wär ja wieder für :  Mobbing-Modus *EIN*!!!


----------



## Flame-Blade (11. Mai 2010)

Na gut das ich Sonntag erst um 18 Uhr am Bhf war...fühle mich von der Heulsuse also nicht angesprochen :-D

Viel Spass noch beim Paragraphen-Reiten...


----------



## Skyjet (11. Mai 2010)

Hamster30Plus schrieb:


> @ njoerd: und diese biker sind dann schnurstracks in richtung rampe gebrettert um die bahnsteigseite zu wechseln. schon das fahren auf dem bahnsteig an sich eine unverfrorenheit.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Gruessen
> Hamster30Plus




Lieber Hamster30Plus (komischer Nick...),

wenn es dir so wichtig gewesen wäre, dann hättest du die "Bösen Biker" direkt ansprechen können. Es jetzt hier im Forum "nachträglich" zu machen, finde ich ein wenig provokant. Und ich denke, nichts anderes möchtest du auch erreichen. Also, wenn du mich fragst, ganz klar kleinkariert und überflüssig. 
Mehr werde ich dazu nicht sagen, dazu ist mir meine Zeit dann doch zu schade.....deine wohl nicht?


----------



## stefan64 (11. Mai 2010)

Hamster30Plus schrieb:


> _*Und eine Rampe im Bahnhof ist kein Fahrradweg!*_





Hitzi schrieb:


> Hauptsache ist, dass du im Leben IMMER !!!! alles richtig machst und dich niemals zu ordnungswidrigen oder strafbarem Handeln verleiten lässt weil du immer alle Gesetze und Vorschriften kennst und dadurch bestimmt ganz sicher und unfallfrei durchs Leben gehst



Gilt das eigentlich auch auf Straßenbahnrampen


----------



## njoerd (11. Mai 2010)

Hamster30Plus schrieb:


> @ njoerd: und diese biker sind dann schnurstracks in richtung rampe gebrettert um die bahnsteigseite zu wechseln. schon das fahren auf dem bahnsteig an sich eine unverfrorenheit.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Gruessen
> Hamster30Plus



naja diese biker sind dann in den zug eingestiegen und richtung bad nenndorf gefahren. ...
vorher ihr ticket gezogen und keine person in irgendeinerweise verhindert bzw slalom gehen lassen.
nur im fahrradabteil war es etwas eng, da dort noch andere city biker waren.


----------



## taifun (11. Mai 2010)

Hamster30Plus schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag um 14 uhr und um 17 uhr zwei mal zum einkaufen nach Hannover, um beim Lidl im UG vom Hbf einzukaufen. *Es gibt sowas wie eine Bahnhofsordnung, die man automatisch mit dem Betreten des Gelaende zustimmt und dazu gehoert auch, entsprechende Flaechen entsprechend frei zu halten!* Und ich hab nur eine allgemein entsprechende Bitte geaussert, ich hatte an dem Tag eh anderes im Kopf, als mich auf eine Diskussion mit irgendwelchen Biker'n einzulassen.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Gruessen
> Hamster30Plus



naja,wer am Sonntag schon 2 mal bei Lidl einkaufen geht....scheint leicht vergesslichzu sein und scheu die Jungs (Mädels)anzusprechen
Oder hast Du Angst gehabt,das man dich nicht ernst nimmt(du bist nicht wirklich ein Biker) und mit einem von uns noch nicht zusammengefahren !!!


----------



## Quen (11. Mai 2010)

ich verzichte heute auf die regenrunde ... wenns doch juckt, fahre ich kurz im benther berg.


----------



## Torben. (11. Mai 2010)

Hamster30Plus schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag um 14 uhr und um 17 uhr zwei mal zum einkaufen nach Hannover, um beim Lidl im UG vom Hbf einzukaufen. *Es gibt sowas wie eine Bahnhofsordnung, die man automatisch mit dem Betreten des Gelaende zustimmt und dazu gehoert auch, entsprechende Flaechen entsprechend frei zu halten!* Und ich hab nur eine allgemein entsprechende Bitte geaussert, ich hatte an dem Tag eh anderes im Kopf, als mich auf eine Diskussion mit irgendwelchen Biker'n einzulassen.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Gruessen
> Hamster30Plus



du kanst dir überhauptnicht vorstellen wie leute wie DU nerven!!!! 
wenn du dich hier nicht zum fahren verabreden willst oder einen tipp abgeben willst der sinnvoll ist bleib diesem fred einfach fern 
du machst dich nur selbst zu einer lachnummer !!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Mai 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> ich verzichte heute auf die regenrunde ... wenns doch juckt, fahre ich kurz im benther berg.


 
Mädchen 

12°C und Regen erst ab 20 Uhr => Ich fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre heute um 18:00 ab Sportplatz Basche


----------



## harmstommy (11. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mädchen
> 
> 12°C und Regen erst ab 20 Uhr => Ich fahre.


 
@Roudy

Wann fährst du denn? Wollte ja gern mal mit. Könnte aber wohl nicht vor 18:15Uhr am Parkplatz sein.
Gruß Tommy


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Mai 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> @Roudy
> Wann fährst du denn? Wollte ja gern mal mit. Könnte aber wohl nicht vor 18:15Uhr am Parkplatz sein.
> Gruß Tommy


 
Start soll 17:30 bei mir oder am Parkplatz sein.
Wir drehen dann erst ´ne Runde und sind 18:15 nochmal am Parkplatz


----------



## Niggels (11. Mai 2010)

Ich will auch mal wieder ne Runde drehen  Ich sags Abi einfach ab!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Mai 2010)

Niggels schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal wieder ne Runde drehen  Ich sags Abi einfach ab!


 
Logger bleibm!
Is doch bald rum!

PS: Ich hätte gern mal wieder Sommerferien  und weihnachts-, Oster, Pfingst-, Herbstferien dazu


----------



## Dease (11. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> PS: Ich hätte gern mal wieder Sommerferien  und weihnachts-, Oster, Pfingst-, Herbstferien dazu



Werde doch Lehrer! Oder Prof. an der Uni. Semesterferien sind auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harmstommy (11. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Start soll 17:30 bei mir oder am Parkplatz sein.
> Wir drehen dann erst ´ne Runde und sind 18:15 nochmal am Parkplatz


 
Ok, super. Ich hoffe ich bin pünktlich. Bin dann am Parkplatz in Bredenbeck.
Bis später!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Mai 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Werde doch Lehrer! Oder Prof. an der Uni. Semesterferien sind auch nicht schlecht!


 
Falsche Seite der Schulbank - ich verspüre so gar keinen Bildungsauftrag in mir, außer gegenüber meinen Kindern.
Sonst bin ich - selbst enttäuscht darüber - eher für "laß andere machen" aber "klug*******n"

Andererseits: Ne Professur - Hm..."Lehrstuhl für sicheres Auftreten bei völliger Ahnungslosigkeit"

Jetzt erstmal radfahren, das sortiert die Hirnwindungen


----------



## Niggels (11. Mai 2010)

Ach ja.. und was ist mit nem Deisterfreunde Ausflug nach Winterberg mit Biken, Übernachten, Grillen und Bier trinken? Wer hätte pauschal Bock drauf?


----------



## Frank_Be (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich bin gerade erst diesem Forum beigetreten. Auf Dauer finde ich allein Biken doof und freue mich, wenn ich mich bei einer Tour im Deister mal anschließen kann. Ich komme aus Hannover und fahre einen 2010er Stumpjumper, also All Mountain, rauf so gerne wie Trails runter. Habe nichts gegen eine Anreise mit dem Zug, wobei ich allerdings das Hinfahren auf dem Bike bevorzuge.

Ich bin wohl auch jetzt an Himmelfahrt unterwegs.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## lakekeman (11. Mai 2010)

Niggels schrieb:


> Ach ja.. und was ist mit nem Deisterfreunde Ausflug nach Winterberg mit Biken, Übernachten, Grillen und Bier trinken? Wer hätte pauschal Bock drauf?



Hatten wir in der IG angesprochen (siehe Thema Winterberg 2010) - es kam gar keine Rückmeldung, genau 0. Wir sind jetzt mit Phil und Johann nächste Woche Fr/Sa dort - fahren allerdings in Willingen.

Du kannst es gerne nochmal probieren, wir würden sicherlich auch nochmal dabei sein.


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Start soll 17:30 bei mir oder am Parkplatz sein.
> Wir drehen dann erst ´ne Runde und sind 18:15 nochmal am Parkplatz



okay, bin dann um 17:45 am taternpfahl . mal schauen, was der rücken dazu sagt 



Frank_Be schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin gerade erst diesem Forum beigetreten. Auf Dauer finde ich allein Biken doof und freue mich, wenn ich mich bei einer Tour im Deister mal anschließen kann. Ich komme aus Hannover und fahre einen 2010er Stumpjumper, also All Mountain, rauf so gerne wie Trails runter. Habe nichts gegen eine Anreise mit dem Zug, wobei ich allerdings das Hinfahren auf dem Bike bevorzuge.
> 
> Ich bin wohl auch jetzt an Himmelfahrt unterwegs.
> 
> ...



himmelfahrt  da würde ich den deister ein wenig meiden .  
ansonsten einfach hier ins forum schauen und beim nächsten treffen einfach dabei sein  

gruß
hoermi


----------



## Niggels (11. Mai 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Hatten wir in der IG angesprochen (siehe Thema Winterberg 2010) - es kam gar keine Rückmeldung, genau 0. Wir sind jetzt mit Phil und Johann nächste Woche Fr/Sa dort - fahren allerdings in Willingen.
> 
> Du kannst es gerne nochmal probieren, wir würden sicherlich auch nochmal dabei sein.



Oh das in der IG hab ich garnicht gesehen  Also ich will auf jedenfall mal 2 Tage hin und Vaddern auch, das haben wir schon besprochen. So wie ich Sören kenne, kommt der auch wieder mit, oder nicht?  Wenn ihr auch noch Bock habt haben wir doch schon ne kleine Runde zusammen..


----------



## lissey (11. Mai 2010)

solange da auch anfänger mitkönnen und ich zeit habe bin ich dabei =))
bis dahin habe ich dann hoffentlich auch mein bike


----------



## bastis (11. Mai 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> solange da auch anfänger mitkönnen und ich zeit habe bin ich dabei =))
> bis dahin habe ich dann hoffentlich auch mein bike



was haste die den jetzt für eins geholt?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Mai 2010)

@Niggels: Sag dann nochmal Bescheid, ich würde auch nochmal mitkommen.

@Phil: Post ist da, danke. Viel Spaß in Garmisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank_Be (11. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> himmelfahrt  da würde ich den deister ein wenig meiden .
> ansonsten einfach hier ins forum schauen und beim nächsten treffen einfach dabei sein
> 
> gruß
> hoermi



Okay, wo sollte man Donnerstag denn eher unterwegs sein? Ich möchte auf jeden Fall ne Tour machen.


----------



## bastis (11. Mai 2010)

Frank_Be schrieb:


> Okay, wo sollte man Donnerstag denn eher unterwegs sein? Ich möchte auf jeden Fall ne Tour machen.



donnerstag wird der deister wie die jahre davor voll von gehirn gestörten saufenden "kindern" sein die uns wieder schön glass auf die trailsschmeissen! und wegweiser randalieren


----------



## lissey (11. Mai 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> was haste die den jetzt für eins geholt?



also ich denke zu 99% wird es das kona stinky six 2009, habe auch ein gutes angebot bei jehlebike gesehen. und die meinten 19" wären ok, was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Quen (11. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mädchen
> 
> 12°C und Regen erst ab 20 Uhr => Ich fahre.


Recht hast du. Ist ja sogar trocken geblieben... naja, bei mir geht heute nichts, null Motivation.


----------



## lakekeman (11. Mai 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> also ich denke zu 99% wird es das kona stinky six 2009, habe auch ein gutes angebot bei jehlebike gesehen. und die meinten 19" wären ok, was sagt ihr dazu?



Ich würde dir zum 18" raten - du wirst für deine Größe einen verhältnismäßig kurzen Oberkörper haben - da finde ich nen 60cm Oberrohr ganz schön lang.
Aber hey, ich würde dir auch zu nem ganz andren Bike raten


----------



## lissey (11. Mai 2010)

zu welchem denn??


----------



## lakekeman (11. Mai 2010)

Och, nichts spezielles, gegen das Stinky ist ja nichts einzuwenden.
Als Trail-/Touren- do-it-all Bike wäre es mir aber deutlich zu schwer.
Aber das ist nur mein pers. Geschmack, du wirst schon wissen was du willst.


----------



## lissey (11. Mai 2010)

ja =))
aber es gibt auch viele die sagen dass 19" ok ist?!
was ist da dran?


----------



## lissey (11. Mai 2010)

also mein oberkörper bis zur schulter ist 52cm lang, meine arme sind jeweils 80cm lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (11. Mai 2010)

Noch mal zum Thema Winterberg:

Wir hatten ja gedacht, zwischen den Sommerferienanfängen in NDS und NRW mal Montag/Dienstag nach WiBe zu fahren. Da isses schön leer und man kann in der Regel nach ner Abfahrt gleich wieder in den Lift springen. Allerdings sind da wohl Johann und Phillip schon in den Alpen.

Was gibt's denn für Alternativvorschläge?

Als Anfänger nach Winterberg zu fahren, find ich optimal. Auf der 4Cross und Freecross kann man ne Menge über sein Bike lernen, ohne gleich das große P in die Augen zu kriegen. Man kann sich von den anderen Tipps holen und die dann in Ruhe ausprobieren...
Da lernt man in 2 Tagen mehr, als sonst in ner ganzen Saison.


----------



## exto (11. Mai 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> ja =))
> aber es gibt auch viele die sagen dass 19" ok ist?!
> was ist da dran?



Wie keke schon sagte: Es kommt eher auf die Oberrohrlänge an. Wenn du was zum Spielen suchst, sind 600 mm schon ne Menge. Zum Touren wär' das gut, aber n Stinky zum fette Touren abreißen ist eh was für die ganz Harten 

Für'n Deister isses schon nicht schlecht (vor allem, wenn du's für nen guten Kurs kriegst). Dafür würd ich's eher n bisschen kleiner nehmen. Zum Bergauffahren muss dann, wenn alles schief geht, ne lange Sattelstütze her, aber die kostet nich die Welt...


----------



## Quen (11. Mai 2010)

Frank_Be schrieb:


> Okay, wo sollte man Donnerstag denn eher unterwegs sein? Ich möchte auf jeden Fall ne Tour machen.



Fahren kann man Himmelfahrt schon, nur sollte man möglichst früh los. Ab ~11 Uhr wirds idR überall kriminell.

Benther Berg sollte also genau wie der Deister gemieden werden - oder, wie gesagt, ganz früh los...


----------



## lissey (11. Mai 2010)

ja das problem ist, bei jehlebikes sind 18" ausverkauft, es gibt nur noch 17" oder 19" =))
ich könnte 18" über nen andern händler bestellen bei dem ich das angebot allerdings nicht habe und deshalb wollt ich eben wissen ob 19" oder 17" nicht auch gehen oder ob 18" das beste wäre und ich was draufpacken muss?
aber meine arme sind ja auch relativ lang


----------



## zoomie (11. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Thema Winterberg:
> 
> Wir hatten ja gedacht, zwischen den Sommerferienanfängen in NDS und NRW mal Montag/Dienstag nach WiBe zu fahren. Da isses schön leer und man kann in der Regel nach ner Abfahrt gleich wieder in den Lift springen. Allerdings sind da wohl Johann und Phillip schon in den Alpen.
> 
> ...



Möchte auch mit


----------



## bastis (11. Mai 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> ja das problem ist, bei jehlebikes sind 18" ausverkauft, es gibt nur noch 17" oder 19" =))
> ich könnte 18" über nen andern händler bestellen bei dem ich das angebot allerdings nicht habe und deshalb wollt ich eben wissen ob 19" oder 17" nicht auch gehen oder ob 18" das beste wäre und ich was draufpacken muss?
> aber meine arme sind ja auch relativ lang



17" ist zu klein würde ich mal sagen, da kannst du auch MAXIMUM mit 170 mm  single crown fahren! 19" ist derbe langes oberrohr also hast du kein sehr wendiges gerät mehr! 18" wäre perfekt, schön geschmeidig das teil kannst du mit single oder doppelbrücke fahren von 160- 200mm muss man wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lissey (11. Mai 2010)

gut dann werde ich 300 euro drauf packen und das 18" nehmen =))


----------



## Jennfa (11. Mai 2010)

Ich schließe mich den 18"ern an. Mir wäre das Andere zu groß, hatte ich schon und fands zu lang mit so nem langen Oberrohr. Deine Längen ähneln meinen sehr, aber das ist natürlich alles nur so mal eben gemessen und sehr ungenau. 
In Winterberg gibt es auch Strecken wo Anfänger gut üben können, da gehts dann hauptsächlich ums Kurvenfahren. Ist ganz nett zum üben. Die Downhillstrecke ist totalen Anfängern mMn nicht so zu empfehlen. Klar, jeder kommt runter irgendwie, aber soll ja auch Spaß machen! In der Woche fahren wird bei mir schwierig, da ich schon für PDS Urlaub in meiner Probezeit genommen hab und momentan megaviel auf der Arbeit los ist. Wir werden wohl eh noch ein Wochenende nach Braunlage fahren und sicherlich nach Winterberg. Vielleicht hatten wir auch Glück, aber warten mussten wir am Lift nicht wirklich. Im Sommer ist das vielleicht anders. In der Woche ist in Winterberg allerdings sicherlich für Anfänger angenehmer. Braunlage wird am Wochenende denke ich aber gut gehen. Mal schauen... .


----------



## lissey (11. Mai 2010)

alles klar, sobald das geld da ist ist das bike unterwegs^^ und dann jennfa oder sören werde ich mich bei euch melden zum zusammen bauen =))


----------



## Phil81 (11. Mai 2010)

Wir können ja auch einfach mal nen Samstag mit nen paar Leutchen nach Braunlage fahren.
Wie wär es denn mit dem 29.5 oder 05.06 ?

Ps. Hätte noch ne 661 Pro Pressure Suite in M günstig abzugeben.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Mai 2010)

29.5. da simma dabei!


----------



## lissey (11. Mai 2010)

@Phil81: langarm oder kurz?
wieviel geld??
ist das groß? weil ich hab da keine ahnung was mir passt?^^


----------



## Jennfa (11. Mai 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch einfach mal nen Samstag mit nen paar Leutchen nach Braunlage fahren.
> Wie wär es denn mit dem 29.5 oder 05.06 ?
> 
> Ps. Hätte noch ne 661 Presure Suite in M günstig abzugeben.



Dabei, sag ich jetzt mal so ! Geld sollte dann schon wieder da sein !


----------



## lissey (11. Mai 2010)

ja wenn mein bike bis dahin da ist würde ich evnetuell auch mitgehen


----------



## Phil81 (11. Mai 2010)

Wechselt für 40 den Besitzer


Bin 188 gross und eher dünn. 
Grössen findest du hier würde ich aber in jedenfall vorher mal anprobieren. 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25078

Kann sie bei Interesse gerne mal mitbringen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Mai 2010)

Winterberg wird soo geil: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6335


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (11. Mai 2010)

Stimmt vor allem wenn er Park zu ist und wir deshalb in Willingen fahren


----------



## bastis (11. Mai 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wechselt für 40 den Besitzer
> 
> 
> Bin 188 gross und eher dünn.
> ...



ich würde sie gerne mal anprobieren, für das geld würde ich sie sofort nehmen wenn sie passt!!! ist geiler als mein safty


----------



## lissey (11. Mai 2010)

ok, wird mir wahrscheinlich zu groß sein, mir würde wahrscheinlich eher s passen


----------



## lissey (11. Mai 2010)

aber probieren würde ich sie trotzdem mal gerne auch wenn ich sie dann nicht nehme nur zum probieren wegen größe mal wenn sie dann passt würde ich sie auch nehmen


----------



## bastis (11. Mai 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> ok, wird mir wahrscheinlich zu groß sein, mir würde wahrscheinlich eher s passen



s mit 1.83????


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Mai 2010)

Achja Egal, wir fahren da auch nochmal dahin.


----------



## lissey (11. Mai 2010)

ja^^ weiß nicht ich würde das vpn phil auf jedenfall mal gern probieren,egal ob ich es dann nehme oder nicht nur um zu shcauen wegen größe =))
und wenn es passt würde ich es auf jedenfall nehmen


----------



## bastis (11. Mai 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> ja^^ weiß nicht ich würde das vpn phil auf jedenfall mal gern probieren,egal ob ich es dann nehme oder nicht nur um zu shcauen wegen größe =))
> und wenn es passt würde ich es auf jedenfall nehmen



ja mach das mal, und @ phill wenn du es dann noch irgendwann mal loswerden willst bitte einmal melden! bei mir ist es sowieso nicht dringe da ich im deister kein safty benötige!


----------



## lissey (11. Mai 2010)

alles klar =)) gut das werde ich machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (11. Mai 2010)

Ich brings dir einfach mal mit.

S wird dir eher nicht passen.


----------



## lissey (11. Mai 2010)

ja sonst kann ich auch mal nach hannover fahren und wir treffen uns am bahnhof oder bei dir oder so


----------



## Kampfmaschine (11. Mai 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> donnerstag wird der deister wie die jahre davor voll von gehirn gestörten saufenden "kindern" sein die uns wieder schön glass auf die trailsschmeissen! und wegweiser randalieren



Und dann och die Sheriffs die die Alkoholkranken Kinder kontrolliern.
Haben die heut schon im Radio durchgegeben.


----------



## lissey (11. Mai 2010)

ja hab ich auch im radio gehört =))
naja irgendwas müssen diese leute ja tun


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2010)

ist es genehmigt wenn ich erst biken gehe und dann etwas trinke?

für mich ists ja nicht nur vatertag....
nein, ich bin noch keiner. aber das werkzeug ist vorhanden.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Mai 2010)

ich würde auch gern nach Braunlage, kann aber am 29.5. nicht  wie siehts im Juni aus?
nach WiBe zum Dirtmasters will ich auch hin, ich weiß nur noch nicht welchen Tag ich fahre. Wer kommt mit? 

ich nin heute noch ne Feierabenrude gefahren und hab dabei mal wieder den Regenerationsweg genommen. Der wurde vom Stöckcheleger technisch richtig aufgewertet, ja schon zum Trail geupgradet. Macht richtig Spass, kniehohe Stockhaufen ohne abzusetzten zu überfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Mai 2010)

Freitag würde ich vlt. nem Neuling (moritz weiß schon wer ) ein paar Grundlagen beibringen und ne kleine Tour fahren. Wer hat Lust mitzukommen? Treffpunkt 11.00 BBW


----------



## Phil81 (11. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte Samstag noch aufs IXS Festival. Muss bei Liteville und SRAM mal vorstellig werden. Bin dann allerdings mit den anderen schon in WiBe wir können uns natürlich Vorort treffen.


----------



## Jennfa (11. Mai 2010)

Jau, sind ja eh da ! Lissey, ich denke M könnte dir gut passen. Ich bin ja auch groß aber eher schlacksig  und ich hab S, da ich so Stöckchenarme hab . Mein Rückenprotektor etc. passt aber zum Glück trotzdem gut. Ich hab einen extra für Frauen, weil der grad so schön günstig war. Kannst ja erstmal den von Phil anprobieren, könnt mir gut vorstellen dass der passt !


----------



## toschi (11. Mai 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ...nach WiBe zum Dirtmasters will ich auch hin, ...


Ich/Wir werden auch dort sein, am Samstag früh gehts los und dann mal sehen wie lang wir bleiben, hab noch kein Programm gewälzt, mach ich erst nach Himmelfahrt und dem Eifeltreffen, wir sehen uns dann bestimmt dort


----------



## janisj (11. Mai 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch einfach mal nen Samstag mit nen paar Leutchen nach Braunlage fahren.
> Wie wär es denn mit dem 29.5 oder 05.06 ?



Da hätte ich auch Lust mitzufahren.!


----------



## Skyjet (11. Mai 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch einfach mal nen Samstag mit nen paar Leutchen nach Braunlage fahren.
> Wie wär es denn mit dem 29.5 oder 05.06 ?
> 
> Ps. Hätte noch ne 661 Pro Pressure Suite in M günstig abzugeben.



Gute Idee....Wäre ich auch dabei. Alternativ, wie sieht´s mit dem 21.5 aus?


----------



## Phil81 (11. Mai 2010)

Sind wir in Willingen. Darfst du natürlich gerne dazu stossen


----------



## matzinski (12. Mai 2010)

Frank_Be schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin gerade erst diesem Forum beigetreten. Auf Dauer finde ich allein Biken doof und freue mich, wenn ich mich bei einer Tour im Deister mal anschließen kann. Ich komme aus Hannover und fahre einen 2010er Stumpjumper, also All Mountain, rauf so gerne wie Trails runter. Habe nichts gegen eine Anreise mit dem Zug, wobei ich allerdings das Hinfahren auf dem Bike bevorzuge.
> 
> Ich bin wohl auch jetzt an Himmelfahrt unterwegs.
> 
> ...


Hallo Frank, wenn du auch noch gern Sonntags zeitig aufstehst, wärst du vieleicht ein Kandidat für die Sonntags-Frühschicht. Wir treffen uns fast jeden Sonntag gegen 9:00 im Benther Berg, rollen dann über Gehrdener Berg in den Deister auf ein paar Trails .  Es kommen meist so 60 - 70 km und 700 - 1000 hm zusammen. Das Tempo ist eher gemäßigt. Vieleicht ist das ja was für dich. 

Der Treffpunkt wird eigentlich immer hier gepostet.


----------



## Quen (12. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ist es genehmigt wenn ich erst biken gehe und dann etwas trinke?
> 
> für mich ists ja nicht nur vatertag....
> nein, ich bin noch keiner. aber das werkzeug ist vorhanden.


Aber nicht meckern, wenn du SA nicht aufm Treppchen stehst. 

Du hast ja erst um 15 Uhr Start - wenn mit "Masters/w" nicht nur die Damen gemeint sind, starte ich schon um 12 Uhr...

Wann bist du vor Ort?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Mai 2010)

treppchen ist egal, 100 punkte müssen her!

mein nachtbar hat mich grade, als ich aus dem auto gestiegen bin, schon zu wurst und bier eingeladen. ist vater geworden ...


start um 15 uhr ist ja mal richtig nett.
da kann ich ja noch auf den postboten warten, falls meine schlechtwetter-bereifung am freitag noch nicht da ist.

einen lauf werde ich mir auf jeden fall angucken. vielleicht kann ich mir noch was abgucken.
bin aber sowieso eigentlich immer recht früh da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (12. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> treppchen ist egal, 100 punkte müssen her!
> 
> mein nachtbar hat mich grade, als ich aus dem auto gestiegen bin, schon zu wurst und bier eingeladen. ist vater geworden ...
> 
> ...


Na wenns nur 100 Punkte sein sollen, gehts ja! 

Okay, vllt sehen wir uns ja!

Ready2Race


----------



## kai_sl (12. Mai 2010)

@matzinski: das date am So wär schon, wenns nicht so verteufelt früh wär ... habs schon mal versucht, euch zu erwischen, bin aber wegen technischer probs knapp gescheitert  ;-)
ich geb aber nicht auf !
@frank_be: würde morgen auch gern loslegen, kenn aber noch keine wirklich interessanten trails, hab mich bislang mehr auf die schweißtreibenden anstiege konzentriert ... viell. findet sich ja bis morgen noch jemand, der ein paar interessante wege durchs unterholz kennt (die viell. nicht so sehr von angetrunkenen frequentiert werden)

und dann noch mal zu einem alten thema von mir: an mein neues enduro möcht ich schon gern plattform-pedalen anbringen, weil man da einfach ein wenig flexibler ist, wenn man n paar trix einübt ...
aber frage an die in dieser hinsicht erfahrenen: wie kann man mit denen uphill fahren? ... ist das ein elendes unterfangen oder ganz erträglich? und braucht man spezielle schuhe mit weicher sohle? ... 
und: was haltet ihr von der time z in dem zusammenhang, die auch n klick enthält,
aber mehr unterstützung für den fuß bietet?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Mai 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> und dann noch mal zu einem alten thema von mir: an mein neues enduro möcht ich schon gern plattform-pedalen anbringen, weil man da einfach ein wenig flexibler ist, wenn man n paar trix einübt ...
> aber frage an die in dieser hinsicht erfahrenen: wie kann man mit denen uphill fahren? ... ist das ein elendes unterfangen oder ganz erträglich? und braucht man spezielle schuhe mit weicher sohle? ...
> und: was haltet ihr von der time z in dem zusammenhang, die auch n klick enthält,
> aber mehr unterstützung für den fuß bietet?



beste Kombi ins mmn. Syrcos meathook pedal mit fiveten Schuhen . Ich bin Freitag morgens unterwegs. 11:00 bbw


----------



## Scott-y (12. Mai 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hallo Frank, wenn du auch noch gern Sonntags zeitig aufstehst, wärst du vieleicht ein Kandidat für die Sonntags-Frühschicht. Wir treffen uns fast jeden Sonntag gegen 9:00 im Benther Berg, rollen dann über Gehrdener Berg in den Deister auf ein paar Trails .  Es kommen meist so 60 - 70 km und 700 - 1000 hm zusammen. Das Tempo ist eher gemäßigt. Vieleicht ist das ja was für dich.
> 
> Der Treffpunkt wird eigentlich immer hier gepostet.


 

So ich bin Sonntag in der Frühschicht dabei. Ich habe wieder "Ausgang"


----------



## Janemann (12. Mai 2010)

Hey Leuts! Ist morgen wer unterwegs? Oder wimmelt es nur von besoffenen??? Naja solange die nicht die Trails belegen;-) Kumpel aus Hildesheim und ikke sind auf jedenfall unterwegs...Grüsse


----------



## Sn00by (12. Mai 2010)

Nun muss nur noch das Bike bezahlt werden, dann kann ich endlich mal ne Runde mitheizen. Es ist das Glide SLX von Stevens geworden. Allerdings noch das 2009er Modell. Danke an dieser Stelle an Felix und Timm, dass sie mir so gut weiterhelfen konnten! 


Bis bald im Wald!!


----------



## Phil81 (12. Mai 2010)

@lissey Bist du morgen früh auch am Waldkater?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Mai 2010)

Wer fährt am 22.5. mit zum ixs cup nach winterberg? ich hätte platz für einen beifahrer und 5 bikes. wir können in willingen  ne runde biken und in winterberg shoppen und die DH Challenge http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/cups/german-downhill-cup/winterberg-GDC-2010 ansehen. alternativ wäre auch ein tagestrip  nach wibe und nur shoppen und rennen gucken. es müsste nur ne schnelle entscheidung her, damit evtl. noch ne unterkunft gebucht werden kann.


----------



## Flame-Blade (12. Mai 2010)

Dann beeilt euch mal besser mit der Unterkunft...mittlerweile wollen die horrende Preise.

Und feuert mich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lissey (12. Mai 2010)

@Phil81: ne bin ich leider nicht aber du kannst es eventuell jennfa mitgeben und die gibt es mir dann mal zum probieren weil wir wahrscheinlich samstag oder sonntag nochmal zusammen fahren


----------



## Phil81 (12. Mai 2010)

Oder in Winterberg mit uns Shoppen und Sonntag noch in Braunlage fahren


----------



## Skyjet (12. Mai 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ..... Ich bin Freitag morgens unterwegs. 11:00 bbw



Bin dabei.....


----------



## Skyjet (12. Mai 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> @lissey Bist du morgen früh auch am Waldkater?




Wann fahrt ihr denn morgen?


----------



## Jennfa (12. Mai 2010)

Conny und ich ab halb 10 Waldkater...Phil wahrscheinlich auch .


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Mai 2010)

Hab heut versucht Exto in Sachen "Eingangradler" nachzumachen
Leider alles aus der Not heraus, nachdem mir das Schaltwerk abgerissen ist.......
@Exto: Ist irgendwie nicht mein Ding. Vielleicht lags auch an dem falsch gewählten Gang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (13. Mai 2010)

Kann ja auch nicht funktionieren. Ist ne Oma-Übersetzung


----------



## herkulars (13. Mai 2010)

Gibt's doch nicht. Ist mir heute auch passiert. Und auch mit'm Ghost:







Hab dann auch auf SSP umgebaut:


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (13. Mai 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich bin Freitag morgens unterwegs. 11:00 bbw


würde auch auf 'ne kleine Runde mitkommen...


----------



## Janemann (13. Mai 2010)

Hey Jennfa und Co, danke noch einmal für eure Hilfe, (wolltet ja erst nicht anhalten, wir hätten ja böse brüllende Förster sein können;-)) Hab dann noch gemütliche 4km nach hause geschoben...Ach übrigens die Vermutung hat sich bestätigt, es ist mal wieder der Draht gerissen! Grüsse


----------



## Phil81 (13. Mai 2010)

Weiß man es. Man hört ja immer so Geschichten von Förstern die Biker mit Farbe besprühen wollen oder irgendwelche Strafzettel austeilen ...


----------



## Jennfa (13. Mai 2010)

Ich krieg ja aufm Trail eh immer nix mit, selbst wenn mich wer anhalten wollte . Ist doch gut, dass es nur der Reifen war, iss billiger als ein neues Laufrad . Trotzdem ärgerlich, dass ihr deshalb heute nicht mehr fahren konntet!


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Mai 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Gibt's doch nicht. Ist mir heute auch passiert. Und auch mit'm Ghost:
> 
> [/IMG]



Zufälle gibts......
Bei mir ist das SChaltauge  innerhalb von 2 Wochen gleich 2 x gebrochen.
Hab mir heut erstmal 2 neue bestellt.


----------



## herkulars (13. Mai 2010)

Sei froh, dass es bei Dir nur das Schaltauge ist. Guck mal auf dem Foto gaaaaanz genau auf die Position des Schaltkäfigs. Der ist sauber abgerissen. Mein Hinterrad hat einen kleinen Ast aufgesammelt, der hat sich offenbar zwischen Schaltwerk und Laufrad geklemmt. Den Ast hab ich nichtmal gemerkt, plötzlich machte es "knack" und ich konnte nicht mehr weiter treten.


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Mai 2010)

Bei mir ist das Schaltauge gebrochen, das Schaltwerk so verbogen, dass es entsorgt wird und noch eine Speiche verbogen.
Zum Glück gibts die X.9 SChaltwerke z.Zt. für 50,- Euronen.
Neue Speiche, Kette und SChaltauge, werden also knapp 100,- 
War ne teure Tour heute
Shit happens!!!!!!!
So, nun genug geheult. Sowas gehört zu unserem Sport leider dazu


----------



## Skyjet (14. Mai 2010)

@ Homer: 1100 Uhr BBW oder Sportplatz oberhalb BBW?
Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Praeriebaer (14. Mai 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> würde auch auf 'ne kleine Runde mitkommen...



Wenn mir jemand erzählt wo bbw genau bei euch anfängt würde ich das auch in betracht ziehen
bin aber leuider heute nicht da


----------



## Scott-y (14. Mai 2010)

Das ist das Besucherbergwerk in Barsinghausen! Der Sportplatz ist 500m Richtung Deister den Berg rauf. Wenn du aus Basche kommst solltest du das kennen.


----------



## Praeriebaer (14. Mai 2010)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Das ist das Besucherbergwerk in Barsinghausen! Der Sportplatz ist 500m Richtung Deister den Berg rauf. Wenn du aus Basche kommst solltest du das kennen.



achso ja da hätt ich auch selbst drauf komm könn.

bin halt erst seit einem monat in barsinghausen. das besucherbergwerk ist gleich bei meiner dönerbude sonst wüsst ich auch nicht wo das ist


----------



## wurzelpistensau (14. Mai 2010)

Wer wäre denn am Sonntag ab 10 oder 11 Uhr unterwegs? Ab Waldkater. Anreise von H mit der S-Bahn. Plan wäre Ü30, Frankweg, Grab links, Farnweg oder so ähnlich. Ach ja, Zeit für nen Kaffee am Annaturm muss natürlich auch sein. 

Zum Thema Plattformpedale: Habe gerade den Wechsel hinter mir (SPD zu Plattform und umgekehrt). Plattform Shimano PD-MX 30 (34,90 bei actionsports) und Five Ten Schuhe. Da rutscht man nicht ab und der Fuss ist auch schnell mal unten. Bin vorher Plattform in Stadt und auf Touren gefahren. Da fahre ich jetzt SPD 

Griez,
Sascha


----------



## janisj (14. Mai 2010)

wurzelpistensau schrieb:


> Wer wäre denn am Sonntag ab 10 oder 11 Uhr unterwegs? Ab Waldkater. Anreise von H mit der S-Bahn. Plan wäre Ü30, Frankweg, Grab links, Farnweg oder so ähnlich. Ach ja, Zeit für nen Kaffee am Annaturm muss natürlich auch sein.
> 
> Zum Thema Plattformpedale: Habe gerade den Wechsel hinter mir (SPD zu Plattform und umgekehrt). Plattform Shimano PD-MX 30 (34,90 bei actionsports) und Five Ten Schuhe. Da rutscht man nicht ab und der Fuss ist auch schnell mal unten. Bin vorher Plattform in Stadt und auf Touren gefahren. Da fahre ich jetzt SPD
> 
> ...



ICh hätte Lust am (Sa?) So ein paar Trails zu schreddern. Ausnahmsweise könnte ich sogar mit dem S-Bahn aus H mitfahren 

Auch zum Thema Pedale: hab endlich von Shimano PD-M647 auf Sudpins lll umgestiegen!

jj


----------



## Jennfa (14. Mai 2010)

Wir Mädels (+ 2 Jungs...jaaaaaaaa wir sind mal in der Überzahl  ) fahren morgen 11Uhr ab Waldkater.


----------



## janisj (14. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Wir Mädels (+ 2 Jungs...jaaaaaaaa wir sind mal in der Überzahl  ) fahren morgen 11Uhr ab Waldkater.



Ich würde ja so gerne mit euch auch mitfahren, aber laut DHL tracking soll Morgen mein neuer Laufradsatz geliefert werden  . Ich weiss nicht ob ich Zuhause bleiben soll (Sucht)  oder doch fahren.....


----------



## Skyjet (14. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Wir Mädels (+ 2 Jungs...jaaaaaaaa wir sind mal in der Überzahl  ) fahren morgen 11Uhr ab Waldkater.



Vielleicht fahre ich morgen auch mit. Das war es dann wohl mit der Überzahl 

lg


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Wir Mädels (+ 2 Jungs...jaaaaaaaa wir sind mal in der Überzahl  ) fahren morgen 11Uhr ab Waldkater.



Wenn das Wetter hält, starte ich 10:30 - 11:00 allerdings "nur" mit dem HT, da die Gabel von Enduro bei Toxo liegt  Vielleicht schaue ich mal vorbei 

Sonst ist das Zeil, üben für Dassel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2010)

wie wäre es mit einer tour nach boffzen?

dann kannst du uns über die strecke scheuchen.


----------



## janisj (14. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Wir Mädels (+ 2 Jungs...jaaaaaaaa wir sind mal in der Überzahl  ) fahren morgen 11Uhr ab Waldkater.



Morgen bin ich dabei


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einer tour nach boffzen?
> dann kannst du uns über die strecke scheuchen.



OneWay ca. 100 km => ist mir für eine Frühstücksrunde zu viel


----------



## Praeriebaer (15. Mai 2010)

Es gibt viele Waldkater in der NÃ¤he von Barsinghausen war das hier gemeint?

Waldkaterallee 27, 31737 Rintelnâ  -

waldkater=wennigsen? so langsam interpretier ich mich rein


----------



## Jennfa (15. Mai 2010)

Waldkater in WENNIGSEN ! Der Parkplatz direkt am Wald . Freu mich auf ne gemütliche Runde morgen äh heute. Ich hab mind. 6 fette Mückenstiche am Kopf von Donnerstag!!! Geht es jemandem ähnlich der dabei war oder hab nur ich alle abgekriegt . Mal gucken wie es dem Hundi morgen früh geht, je nachdem werde ich länger oder kürzer fahren. Ist wahrscheinlich leberkrank . Aber sie frisst wieder ! Bis späterle


----------



## Praeriebaer (15. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Waldkater in WENNIGSEN ! Der Parkplatz direkt am Wald . Freu mich auf ne gemütliche Runde morgen äh heute. Ich hab mind. 6 fette Mückenstiche am Kopf von Donnerstag!!! Geht es jemandem ähnlich der dabei war oder hab nur ich alle abgekriegt . Mal gucken wie es dem Hundi morgen früh geht, je nachdem werde ich länger oder kürzer fahren. Ist wahrscheinlich leberkrank . Aber sie frisst wieder ! Bis späterle



dannn versuch ich das mal zu finden bis dann denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoFanatic (15. Mai 2010)

aloha zusammen,
bin aus dem Exil auch mal wieder im Deister gestrandet... 
kann man sich an die "Sa 1100 morgens"-Runde noch dranhängen?
pm oder Antwort, lese die "nachher" noch...

Danke und allen viel Spaß im Deister 
PS: Grenzweg ist zur Zeit super griffig


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. Mai 2010)

ich wäre heute auch gern dabei, aber bei dem wetter..... 
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/niederschlagsradar/deutschland/?s_path=EU/DE/NI

wie sieht es morgen aus?


----------



## lissey (15. Mai 2010)

es gibt kein schlechtes wetter nur schlechte kleidung würde meine oma jetzt sagen^^


----------



## janisj (15. Mai 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich wäre heute auch gern dabei, aber bei dem wetter.....
> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/niederschlagsradar/deutschland/?s_path=EU/DE/NI
> 
> wie sieht es morgen aus?



Oh neee, der Regen wird ja fast den ganzen Tag dauern........ ich fahre dann lieber doch Morgen. (Ladys  Überzahl hat gewonnen!)


----------



## Jennfa (15. Mai 2010)

So wir Mädels haben jetzt erstmal um ne Stunde verschoben und schauen dann nochmal ob es dann immernoch sooooooo regnet. Die Vorhersagekarte sieht ja leider schlecht aus, mal schauen...Plööööder Regen!


----------



## LocoFanatic (15. Mai 2010)

hmmm, ich bin auch raus, wenn das alles hier so unsicher ist...
aber vlt nächstes WE? Pfingsten ist wieder frei 
Euch viel Spaß im Matsch und vlt bis dann.


----------



## Skyjet (15. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> So wir Mädels haben jetzt erstmal um ne Stunde verschoben und schauen dann nochmal ob es dann immernoch sooooooo regnet. Die Vorhersagekarte sieht ja leider schlecht aus, mal schauen...Plööööder Regen!




Plädiere auch für Sonntag. Gleiche Zeit gleicher Ort?


----------



## kai_sl (15. Mai 2010)

> janisj
> Oh neee, der Regen wird ja fast den ganzen Tag dauern........ ich fahre dann lieber  doch Morgen. (Ladys  Überzahl hat gewonnen!)


ich reise über den benther+ gehrdener an ... bis ich bei euch bin, wär ich total durchgeweicht, daher geht mein vote an sonntag MORGEN 

... und hatte mich doch sooo gefreut


----------



## zoomie (15. Mai 2010)

Jaaaahaaa..wir Mädels sind halt nicht aus Zucker und trotzen den widrigen Wetterbedingungen

..und aus Dreck im Gesicht bauen wir uns noch 'ne Schlammmaske


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Mai 2010)

wenn ich so aus dem fenster schaue, kann ich ja echt froh sein, heute keine zeit zu haben 

lt. wetter scheint morgen die sonne. 

also für morgen wär ich auch zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (15. Mai 2010)

Hm sieht nicht so toll aus...ich bin mal kurz mitm Hundi raus und dann muss ich Lisa mal Meldung machen. Ich denke der Regen wird erst später heut Nachmittag aufhören . Das zieht übrigens nach WESTEN!


----------



## lakekeman (15. Mai 2010)

Also ich fahr auch lieber morgen in der Sonne als heute im Regen.
Macht doch alle was ihr wollt


----------



## lissey (15. Mai 2010)

also wir mädels haben abgesagt weil das echt zu nass ist =))


----------



## Jennfa (15. Mai 2010)

Jau besser ist es ! Die Regenfahrt neulich hat mir erstmal gereicht für 2010!


----------



## Madeba (15. Mai 2010)

falls es hier noch wasserfeste Biker gibt: die Süntelbiker fahren heute eine lockere Runde im GB und BB. Start 12 Uhr Gasthaus Niedersachsen


----------



## janisj (15. Mai 2010)

lissey schrieb:


> also wir mädels haben abgesagt weil das echt zu nass ist =))



Wir, boys, haben doch nicht sooo versagt , ich freue mich schon euch Morgen zu sehen ( Mädels+ Sonne + Biken....)


----------



## Praeriebaer (15. Mai 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> falls es hier noch wasserfeste Biker gibt: die Süntelbiker fahren heute eine lockere Runde im GB und BB. Start 12 Uhr Gasthaus Niedersachsen



versuche da zu sein,


----------



## taifun (15. Mai 2010)

Wie ist es unseren Rennfahrern heute ergangen? Platzierungen?


----------



## Quen (15. Mai 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Wie ist es unseren Rennfahrern heute ergangen? Platzierungen?



keine. musste heute leider passen.

nä. samstag dann halt wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (15. Mai 2010)

Moin,
treffen uns morgen um 10:30 am Nienstädter Pass zu ner schönen Endurotour.

Tintin

_mir is kalt!!_


----------



## winx (15. Mai 2010)

*Morgen 16.5., ab 11:00 Uhr, Aegi*: MTB/BMX Best Trick Contest & freies Fahren im Rahmen des autofreien Sonntags.

*Dieses Jahr NICHT bei den Nanas sondern am Aegi!*

Contest Preise: 2 iPod Shuffle, bikemailorder.de Gutscheine und andere Sachpreise.

Energy Drings, Wasser und Snacks für die Fahrer kostenlos.

Ab 12:00 Uhr sorgt DJ Cesar für fette HipHop Beats.

Bitte weitersagen.


----------



## taifun (15. Mai 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> keine. musste heute leider passen.
> 
> nä. samstag dann halt wieder.



häh jetzt sag nicht,dich hat das Wetter abgeschreckt


----------



## Jennfa (15. Mai 2010)

Wir fahren morgen ab 11Uhr Waldkater mit ner kleinen Gruppe ne gemütliche Runde! Also wer bock hat kann ja einfach vorbeischauen !


----------



## janisj (15. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Wir fahren morgen ab 11Uhr Waldkater mit ner kleinen Gruppe ne gemütliche Runde! Also wer bock hat kann ja einfach vorbeischauen !



Werde dabei sein.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Mai 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Wie ist es unseren Rennfahrern heute ergangen? Platzierungen?



mit den anvisierten 100 punkten für die wertung ist es bei mir zwar nichts geworden, aber immerhin bin ich in meinem lauf 5. und in der ak 2. geworden.

hat echt spaß gemacht, auch wenn es nicht ganz trocken war.
der matsch kam mir eigentlich ganz recht, da ich in den trailpassagen zeit auf meine verfolger gutmachen konnte.

war ab kurz vor schluß der ersten runde alleine unterwegs. die 4 ersten sind schon am ersten richtigen anstieg auf und davon.

nächsten samstag gehts weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai_sl (15. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Wir fahren morgen ab 11Uhr Waldkater mit ner kleinen Gruppe ne gemütliche Runde! Also wer bock hat kann ja einfach vorbeischauen !


yo, bin auch dabei, wenn auch mit nem cc ... ist hoffentlich ok  ;-)
freu mich !


----------



## Jennfa (15. Mai 2010)

Klaro, ich denke morgen ist so ziemlich alles an Bikefraktionen vertreten. Aber auch sonst ist es natürlich völlig egal womit und was du so fährst! Ist ne lockere Runde mit lockeren Leutchen


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Mai 2010)

euch viel spaß morgen im deister. 

fahrt mal den ü 30 

roudy, flo und ich drehen morgen ne hardtailrunde in den süntel zum  hohenstein. 

gruß hoermi


----------



## Scott-y (15. Mai 2010)

*Wo sind die Sonntagsmorgenfahrer?*


----------



## Dease (16. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> roudy, flo und ich drehen morgen ne hardtailrunde in den süntel zum  hohenstein.
> 
> gruß hoermi



Dann viel Spaß auf dem Spitzkehrentrail am Hohenstein. Schönes Teil!


----------



## Jennfa (16. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön wieder heute . Nebenbei noch ne gute Tat und Zeux vom Trail geräumt. Mögebier, Frank, Farn und Grab konnte man alle sehr gut fahren...naja von einigen Schlammlöchern mal abgesehen . 
Grüße an die Süntelfahrer, Wetter war ja mal wieder genial!


----------



## 1Tintin (16. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> fahrt mal den ü 30
> gruß hoermi



Ja der ist wirklich klasse geworden, 
die 2 neuen (alten) Doubles sind mir ein Tick zu heftig.
Hoffe das der alte Double (weiter unten) nicht so wird, sonder so bleibt.

Ansonsten hatten wir eine sehr schöne Tour, waren ja doch einige auf den Pedalen unterwegs.

schönen "Sonn"- tag noch.

Tintin


----------



## firefighter76 (16. Mai 2010)

süntelfahrer sind keine trails gefahren fallsche bikes dabei bin jetzt nach 4h fahren aber auch ein bischen kaputt


----------



## Madeba (16. Mai 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> süntelfahrer sind keine trails gefahren fallsche bikes dabei bin jetzt nach 4h fahren aber auch ein bischen kaputt


für Sünteltrails gibt es keine falschen Bikes ! 

tststs...

höchstens falsche Kleidung ... oder den falschen Guide 


...am Samstag hat es übrigens zehn Minuten vor zwölf aufgehört zu regnen - pünktlich zum Start der Tour


----------



## kai_sl (16. Mai 2010)

danke an die nette 11h-waldkatergruppe für eure freundliche aufnahme ...
hat spaß gemacht mit euch zu radeln 

das lässt sich hoffentlich bald mal wieder organisieren ... bin 
jedenfalls gern wieder mit dabei   

übrigens: beruhigend zu sehen, 
dass meine knautschzonen noch funktionieren   (zumindest halbwegs)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (16. Mai 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> für Sünteltrails gibt es keine falschen Bikes !



Wir sind neulich auch so 6-7 von den Sünteltrails abgefahren und ich würde sagen, die sind auch alle mit nem HT fahrbar. Da brauchts kein 160mm Enduro. 
Die Trails sind ja auch eher kurz, aber trotzdem ganz nett (z.B. die beiden am Süntelturm oder das Spitzkehrenteil).


----------



## tom de la zett (16. Mai 2010)

6-7 Sünteltrails... gibt es noch mehr? - ich kenn nur 4-5 (allerdings ist alles Richtung Hameln nicht mein Westentaschenrevier)


----------



## Dease (16. Mai 2010)

Naja, ist vielleicht auch ne Definitionssache. Sind halt nicht vergleichbar mit denen im Deister oder im Harz. Alle meist nur sehr kurz.
1. Steinpassagen am Turm Nr. 1
2. Steinpassagen am Turm Nr. 2
3. Wuzelpassage am Turm bergauf gefahren
4. parallel zum Waldesrand mit Wurzelstückchen
5. Spitzkehren mit Wurzelfeld im unteren Teil 
6. auf dem Weg zum Spitzkehrentrail kann man auch weiter gerade aus auf einem Trailstück fahren
7. Spitzkehrentrail Nr.2 (da wo die Rentner ihr Hörgerät gesucht haben)
8. ein paar Meterchen am Wasserfall
9. da war noch irgendwo ein paar Meter eine rutschige, aber breite Abfahrt, über loses Geröll

Sind aber nicht in Fahrtrichtung aufgezählt, sondern nur aus dem Gerdächnis. Hatte einen Guide (BarbieSHG).


----------



## firefighter76 (16. Mai 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> für Sünteltrails gibt es keine falschen Bikes !
> 
> tststs...
> 
> ...



also die stellen die wir gesehen haben waren mit race hardtail eher nicht befahrbar 

ach und madeba du kannst jetzt die wegweiser wieder aufhängen die du zur verwirrung demontiert hast


----------



## Quen (16. Mai 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> also die stellen die wir gesehen haben waren mit race hardtail eher nicht befahrbar
> 
> ach und madeba du kannst jetzt die wegweiser wieder aufhängen die du zur verwirrung demontiert hast




nun bin ich aber auch ganz heiß auf den suentel 

wiederholt ihr die tour bald mal?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Mai 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> nun bin ich aber auch ganz heiß auf den suentel
> wiederholt ihr die tour bald mal?



Sollten wir machen...falls ich in "H" bin und die Gabel noch bei Toxo, bietet sich Pfingsten an.

Mit Guido, der mehr kennt als Bergschmiede-Süntelturm-Hohenstein und Retour machts 3-fach Spaß


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. Mai 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Naja, ist vielleicht auch ne Definitionssache. Sind halt nicht vergleichbar mit denen im Deister oder im Harz. Alle meist nur sehr kurz.
> 1. Steinpassagen am Turm Nr. 1
> 2. Steinpassagen am Turm Nr. 2
> 3. Wuzelpassage am Turm bergauf gefahren
> ...



den Steinbruchtrail hast du vergessen 
Der mit den Spitzkehren ist der beste und längste und den haben wir ja erst im April gefunden 
Wenn man mit Madeba & Co fährt ist das eher Hiking (Steinbruch hoch mit Bike auf'm Rücken) und Dornengestrüpptrails fahren


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Mai 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn man mit Madeba & Co fährt ist das eher Hiking (Steinbruch hoch mit Bike auf'm Rücken) und Dornengestrüpptrails fahren



Der kann auch anders


----------



## insider (16. Mai 2010)

...und dann wäre ja noch der Trail bei Raden am Waldrand. ...und der Trail vom Dachtelfeld Richtung Blutbachquelle, wo man an der einen Stelle zwischen dem Baum und 40m Abhang gerade so eine Lenkerbreite Platz hat. ...dann noch das kleine Stück von der Blutbachquelle entweder hoch Richtung Schillathöhle, oder runter Richtung Blutbachtal. 

Die Aussichtspunkte im Süntel sind ja schöner wie im Deister, dafür aber weniger lange Trails. 



Downhillfaller schrieb:


> den Steinbruchtrail hast du vergessen
> Der mit den Spitzkehren ist der beste und längste und den haben wir ja erst im April gefunden
> Wenn man mit Madeba & Co fährt ist das eher Hiking (Steinbruch hoch mit Bike auf'm Rücken) und Dornengestrüpptrails fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (16. Mai 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Naja, ist vielleicht auch ne Definitionssache. Sind halt nicht vergleichbar mit denen im Deister oder im Harz. Alle meist nur sehr kurz.
> 1. Steinpassagen am Turm Nr. 1
> 2. Steinpassagen am Turm Nr. 2
> 3. Wuzelpassage am Turm bergauf gefahren
> ...



Ich finde, die Suentelbiker müssen dringend an der Namensgebung ihrer Trails arbeiten.
So schöne Namen wie "Ladies only" oder "No country for old men" solltet ihr doch wohl auch hinkriegen
Ansonsten könnt ihr euch ja kreative Anregungen bei Evel holen. 
Der hat bestimmt noch nen paar passende Namen in der Schublade.


----------



## Big Lutz (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand von euch eine PN schicken wo ich den Ü30 finde bzw. wo der Einstieg ist ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Mai 2010)

Big Lutz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand von euch eine PN schicken wo ich den Ü30 finde bzw. wo der Einstieg ist ?


STANDARDANTWORT:
Schau bitte hier rein, komm zu einem der Treffpunkte


----------



## Madeba (17. Mai 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Naja, ist vielleicht auch ne Definitionssache. Sind halt nicht vergleichbar mit denen im Deister oder im Harz. Alle meist nur sehr kurz.
> 1. Steinpassagen am Turm Nr. 1
> 2. Steinpassagen am Turm Nr. 2
> 3. Wuzelpassage am Turm bergauf gefahren
> ...


bis auf 1. und 2. habe ich keinen Schimmer, wovon Du schreibst  



stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich finde, die Suentelbiker müssen dringend an der Namensgebung ihrer Trails arbeiten.


erstmal sind das nicht "unsere" Trails, wir haben höchstens ein paar Namen dazu gesucht der besseren Zuordnung wegen. Außerdem weiß man bei "Brennesseltrail", "Schlammweg" oder "Markustrail" wenigstens gleich, was einen erwartet


----------



## njoerd (17. Mai 2010)

was sind das für trails im süntel? eher AM/EN oder eher FR/DH?


----------



## Madeba (17. Mai 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ...Der mit den Spitzkehren ist der beste und längste und den haben wir ja erst im April gefunden


klär mich bitte mal auf...


Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wenn man mit Madeba & Co fährt ist das eher Hiking (Steinbruch hoch mit Bike auf'm Rücken) und Dornengestrüpptrails fahren


Weichei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Mai 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> ...Außerdem weiß man bei "Brennesseltrail", "Schlammweg" oder "Markustrail" wenigstens gleich, was einen erwartet


 
Brennnessel... und Schlamm... sind "klar"
aber
Wird man echt von Markus auf dem Trail erwartet?
Mit Kaffee und Kuchen vielleicht 

Sei unser Guide


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Mai 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> was sind das für trails im süntel? eher AM/EN oder eher FR/DH?


 
Eher CC/MA ggf. lightAM
Noch !!
Auch dort wird inzwischen Laub geharkt und Stöcker beiseite gelegt


----------



## Praeriebaer (17. Mai 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> falls es hier noch wasserfeste Biker gibt: die Süntelbiker fahren heute eine lockere Runde im GB und BB. Start 12 Uhr Gasthaus Niedersachsen



danke nochmal fürs mitschleppen. Fahren lern ich dann nen andern mal


----------



## Madeba (17. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Sollten wir machen...falls ich in "H" bin und die Gabel noch bei Toxo, bietet sich Pfingsten an.


bin ich leider nicht da...


----------



## Madeba (17. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Auch dort wird inzwischen Laub geharkt und Stöcker beiseite gelegt



wiewaswower ?


----------



## Quen (17. Mai 2010)

Hat einer der üblichen Verdächtigen morgen Abend vor im Deister ne CC-Runde zu drehen?

Alternativ überlege ich, morgen mit dem Verein RR zu fahren.


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Mai 2010)

wann willst du denn los ?

lust wäre vorhanden .

muss nur mal schauen, was meine beine morgen zu den letzten 2 einheiten sagen.


----------



## tom de la zett (17. Mai 2010)

insider schrieb:


> ...und dann wäre ja noch der Trail bei Raden am Waldrand. ...und der Trail vom Dachtelfeld Richtung Blutbachquelle, wo man an der einen Stelle zwischen dem Baum und 40m Abhang gerade so eine Lenkerbreite Platz hat. ...dann noch das kleine Stück von der Blutbachquelle entweder hoch Richtung Schillathöhle, oder runter Richtung Blutbachtal.
> 
> Die Aussichtspunkte im Süntel sind ja schöner wie im Deister, dafür aber weniger lange Trails.



ja, das sind auch meine Lieblinge dort ! Barbie, du kennst dich da auch aus. Wir müssen mal wieder ne Runde drehen! Ach, und wann machen wir dann "Biken im Süntel" auf 

Apropos: bin wieder fit und hab auch nen neues Gefährt (nach meinem Rahmenbruch); Stefan und Co: morgen 17:45 BRB ne kleine Wolfsbergrunde?


----------



## Quen (17. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wann willst du denn los ?
> 
> lust wäre vorhanden .
> 
> muss nur mal schauen, was meine beine morgen zu den letzten 2 einheiten sagen.


Entweder vormittags RR (mit dir),
Nachmittags (1730) im Wald mit denen die nicht zeitiger können,
oder ab 18 Uhr mit dem Verein RR.

Würde es vom Wetter abhängig machen wollen. Können uns ja morgen früh nochmal kurzschließen.


----------



## stefan64 (17. Mai 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ja, das sind auch meine Lieblinge dort ! Barbie, du kennst dich da auch aus. Wir müssen mal wieder ne Runde drehen! Ach, und wann machen wir dann "Biken im Süntel" auf
> 
> Apropos: bin wieder fit und hab auch nen neues Gefährt (nach meinem Rahmenbruch); Stefan und Co: morgen 17:45 BRB ne kleine Wolfsbergrunde?



Mich hat die Rüsselpest erwischt.
Bin bis mind. Sonntag früh um 9:16 Uhr raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Mai 2010)

Phil: Wie wars in Garmisch? Hast du Fotos?


----------



## tom de la zett (17. Mai 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Mich hat die Rüsselpest erwischt.
> Bin bis mind. Sonntag früh um 9:16 Uhr raus.



gute Besserung. Nimm Siegfrieds Brustpastillen, die helfen


----------



## Skyjet (17. Mai 2010)

Moin....wer hätte Zeit & Lust abends ne Runde im Deister zu drehen? Das Wetter soll ja bis zum WE immer "besser" werden. 

Gruß


----------



## Scott-y (18. Mai 2010)

Fährt jemand nach Kollerbeck und kann mich mitnehmen? Spritbeteiligung ist logisch!


----------



## Epinephrin (18. Mai 2010)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Fährt jemand nach Kollerbeck und kann mich mitnehmen? Spritbeteiligung ist logisch!



Zum Cross Country? 22. oder 30. Mai?


----------



## Quen (18. Mai 2010)

Jetzt SA ist das.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Mai 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Moin....wer hätte Zeit & Lust abends ne Runde im Deister zu drehen? Das Wetter soll ja bis zum WE immer "besser" werden.
> 
> Gruß



Ich hab Lust und ab 18:30 auch evtl. Zeit


----------



## matzinski (18. Mai 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Mich hat die Rüsselpest erwischt.
> Bin bis mind. Sonntag früh um 9:16 Uhr raus.


Gute Besserung. Sonntag 9:16 ist gebucht  Nach letztem So mit Surfen in 9 Grad kaltem Wasser  brauche ich wieder festen (Wald)boden unter den Füßen bzw. unter dem Bike.


----------



## Skyjet (18. Mai 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich hab Lust und ab 18:30 auch evtl. Zeit




Wollen wir morgen fahren? 1830 BBW? oder geht auch früher. 
Heute schaffe ich es leider nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (18. Mai 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Wollen wir morgen fahren? 1830 BBW? oder geht auch früher.
> Heute schaffe ich es leider nicht mehr




Ja, bin dabei könnte auch schon 1800. BBW oder Sportplatz?
Tourenvorschlag: Römer /Ü30 / Rakete?

Bis denne

Tintin


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Mai 2010)

Wer fährt denn am 30.5. zum Schaeferwerk MTB-Cup in Dassel?
Ist da schonmal jemand mitgefahren und kann ein bisschen erzählen?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn am 30.5. zum Schaeferwerk MTB-Cup in Dassel?
> Ist da schonmal jemand mitgefahren und kann ein bisschen erzählen?



ich bin da! 
mit der strecke habe ich nämlich noch ne rechnung offen.

ist eigentlich ganz nett gemacht.
nach dem start erst nen kurzes stück gerade und dann gehts nen anstieg rauf, dann gehts über feld und waldwege und irgendwann kommt man dann zu einer richtig schnellen (wenn man es laufen lässt) abfahrt durch den wald. da sind nen paar wurzen und etwas tiefere pfützen die man durchfahren muss, wenn die linie nicht passt.
einige technische sachen sind auch dabei und ein knackiger, kurzer anstieg. man kann ihn fahren, aber wenn stau ist, oder es sehr nass ist, ist schieben angesagt.
zum stadion zurück gehts über straße und wiese.
am stadion ist die verpflegung und dann gehts in die nächste runde.

bei youtube gibt auch videos von der strecke.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich bin da!
> mit der strecke habe ich nämlich noch ne rechnung offen.
> 
> ist eigentlich ganz nett gemacht.
> ...



4 Runde à 10 km.
Eigentlich sind alle da.
Zum Start Asphalt und Schotter leicht bergauf.
2-3 Trails die mit Deistertraining locker gehen. Andere hatten da schon den Kackstift in der Hose! (Sorry K. - nicht du). Hoerman und ich wurden mehrmals vorgelassen, mußten aber andere mit rasierten Beinen und Team-Leibchen beiseite rufen!
Nach einem Trail ein steiler Anstieg ("Himmelsleiter") entweder mit Tempo durchpressen oder absteigen und schieben.
Wenn du dein uralt Hardtail reaktiviert kriegst fährst du um den Sieg (Sag falls dazu Teile fehlen)
Mit einem KB wird das aber wieder nix und auch nicht ohne Getränk!

Such dir gleich zum Start Quen und K-Star und dann treten treten treten 

Ich bin auch da.
Über DHF, Hoerman, Firefighter, Lucky und möglichst viele weitere Duisburgstarter würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Skyjet (18. Mai 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Ja, bin dabei könnte auch schon 1800. BBW oder Sportplatz?
> Tourenvorschlag: Römer /Ü30 / Rakete?
> 
> Bis denne
> ...



Das Routing hört sich gut an. 1800 Uhr ist kein Problem. 

Treffpunkt: 1800 Uhr 
Ort: Sportplatz

Gruß


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Mai 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Das Routing hört sich gut an. 1800 Uhr ist kein Problem.
> 
> Treffpunkt: 1800 Uhr
> Ort: Sportplatz
> ...


Habt Ihr einen anderen Wetterbericht als ich?

Fährt jemand, falls es NICHT regnet. ab 17:30-18:00 Hardtail?

Falls das Wetter ungeeignet ist, würde ich schauen was Herr Stadler außer dem Prospektmist so zu verkaufen hat.
Noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2010)

als mich uwero am samstag aufs podium geholt hat, hat er gefragt woher denn die deisterfreun.de kommen.
wir sollten doch mal öfter bei der challenge mitfahren ....

dann wird er sich aber wunder wenn da so viele grüne männchen am start sind. 



> Such dir gleich zum Start Quen und K-Star und dann treten treten treten



ne ne, häng dich lieber an Quen dran.
ich brauche erst warmlaufphase und dann ist die spitze weg.
in den abfahrten heißt es dann wieder "alles oder nichts".


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> als mich uwero am samstag aufs podium geholt hat, hat er gefragt woher denn die deisterfreun.de kommen.
> wir sollten doch mal öfter bei der challenge mitfahren ....
> 
> dann wird er sich aber wunder wenn da so viele grüne männchen am start sind.




In Merxhausen hätte er das Trikot in Massen sehen können, da kam er kurz auf einer Trainingsrunde mit seinen Jungs vorbei.


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> In Merxhausen hätte er das Trikot in Massen sehen können, da kam er kurz auf einer Trainingsrunde mit seinen Jungs vorbei.




da wird dieses jahr das trikot auch wieder schön zur schau getragen. 

jenna macht wieder den 1.ten bei den mädels  
conny den 2ten und lissey den 3.ten 

bei den senioren I  wird es der ein oder andere auch auf´s treppchen schaffen. 
( wenn exto letztes jahr mit nem sturz 3ter wird  , sollte das zu schaffen sein ).

vllt. schaffen wir bei den senioren I ja eine eigene siegerehrung 

schappi macht bei den senioren II alles richtig  

fehlt nur noch johann bei den U19

und phil bei den herren 

und moritz bei den masters.

( so besser ? )


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2010)

jetzt brauchst du nur noch wen für die herren.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> da wird dieses jahr das trikot auch wieder schön zur schau getragen.
> 
> jenna macht wieder den 1.ten bei den mädels
> conny den 2ten und lissey den 3.ten
> ...



Doof nur, das Merxhausen vor Duisburg stattfindet.
Ich versohle dir persönlich den Allerwertesten wenn du im Training wieder versuchst einen Baum beiseite zu schieben


----------



## Phil81 (18. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre diesmal nur aufs Bierstandtreppchen


----------



## lakekeman (18. Mai 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ich fahre diesmal nur aufs Bierstandtreppchen



Naja, bei den Masters fährst du auf jeden Fall nicht, da wirst du schon älter gemacht als du bist


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Mai 2010)

Gut, dann bin ich am 30.5. höchstwahrscheinlich dabei. Aber dann mit dem Stereo. Umwerfer und Flaschenhalter kann ich ja noch dranbasteln.

In Merxhausen werd ich es wohl nicht aufs Treppchen schaffen, dafür war ich letztes Mal zu weit hinten in meiner Klasse. Mein Ziel in Merxhausen ist ein anderes...


----------



## Jennfa (19. Mai 2010)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich letztes Jahr das Deisterfreunde Freeride-Trikot von Moritz geklaut hatte . Das war mir in L aber eh zu groß und außerdem will er das dieses Jahr wohl selber tragen . Und NEIN, ich möchte zwischendurch keinen schnellen Schweiß-Trikotwechsel vollziehen müssen. Gibbet denn noch ein Freeride-Trikot in M irgendwo zu erwerben???


----------



## Quen (19. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 4 Runde à 10 km.
> Such dir gleich zum Start Quen und K-Star und dann treten treten treten


Die Frage ist, wer sich am besten bei wem dran hängt. 



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Habt Ihr einen anderen Wetterbericht als ich?
> 
> Fährt jemand, falls es NICHT regnet. ab 17:30-18:00 Hardtail?
> 
> ...


Ich fahre heute nicht. Brauche einen Tag Pause.



k_star schrieb:


> ne ne, häng dich lieber an Quen dran.
> ich brauche erst warmlaufphase und dann ist die spitze weg.
> in den abfahrten heißt es dann wieder "alles oder nichts".


Sofern wir die gleichen Startzeiten haben, könnten wir uns auch am Start zusammen hinstellen und versuchen zusammen zu bleiben - so kann man sich möglicherweise gegenseitig pushen. Ich starte i.d.R. auch immer schneller als ich eigentlich kann, aber man kann sich ja gut mitreißen lassen... Vorausgesetzt man bricht dann später nicht ein, bringt das schon ein paar Sekunden. 

Aber: bist du sicher das "alles oder nichts" die richtige Taktik ist?  Dann lieber kontrolliert und immer noch schneller als viele andere.  Sollte ja klappen, so wie Roudy es beschreibt.



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Gut, dann bin ich am 30.5. höchstwahrscheinlich dabei. Aber dann mit dem Stereo. Umwerfer und Flaschenhalter kann ich ja noch dranbasteln.


 Da werden einige wieder dumm gucken, wenn du sie mit dem Rad überholst. Aber überleg' es dir doch nochmal wg. dem HT.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Mai 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Mein Ziel in Merxhausen ist ein anderes...



ich werde alles geben um es dir so schwer wie möglich zu machen 
(glaube aber, dass ich das diesmal nicht schaffen werde)


----------



## Skyjet (19. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Habt Ihr einen anderen Wetterbericht als ich?
> 
> Fährt jemand, falls es NICHT regnet. ab 17:30-18:00 Hardtail?
> 
> ...




Hab gestern keinen Wetterbericht gehört bzw gesehen. Aber oft erzählt der Meteorolüge ja Bockmist. Diesmal wohl nicht 

Mal abwarten, wie es sich heute noch entwickelt?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Mai 2010)

Das Hardtail wieder bergtauglich zu machen, wäre ein zu großer Aufwand. Schaltung montieen, andere Reifen, vernünftige Bremsen... Mit dem Stereo wirds schon gehen. Hab heute morgen mal geguckt, der Umwerfer vom HT passt ans Stereo.


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Mai 2010)

ich fahre wieder hinterher als schluslicht und versuche nicht von euch überrundet zu werden und kacke dann in der driten runde ab und geselle mich zu dirk der wieder mit nem plattfuß ausfällt


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2010)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten schaut mal in die IG Trails.
es tut mir leid, daß ich mich in letzter Zeit so rar mache, aber ich bin heute mal zum Wäschewechseln zu Hause und dann ab Morgen bis Pfingstmontag wieder unterwegs.
Daß es jetzt eine super Ladiestruppe bei den Deisterfreunden gibtfinde ich super.
ich hoffe auf einen 3 fach Sieg beim DH in Merxhausen in der Frauenklasse

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## 1Tintin (19. Mai 2010)

@Skyjet & alle die heut fahren, wollen / wollten.

Fahren wir heute oder lieber morgen, also ich könnte auch morgen 18:00

Tintin


----------



## Skyjet (19. Mai 2010)

@ Homer & 1Tintin & wer sonst noch mit will: Bleibs bei heute 1800 Uhr Sportplatz?

Wetter sieht ja doch wieder besser aus. Ich hoffe, dass bleibt auch so!

Bis später....


----------



## 1Tintin (19. Mai 2010)

@Skyjet und Rest:

Geht morgen auch??

Tintin


----------



## Quen (19. Mai 2010)

Sören: morgen RR, halbwegs locker?

Ich müsste allerdings zwingend um 13 Uhr zu Hause sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (19. Mai 2010)

Wir schaffen es leider nicht mehr heute oder morgen für ne Trailrunde aus Bike.
Macht aber auch nix, sind eh schon die DH Schlappen fürs WE montiert


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Mai 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ich fahre wieder hinterher als schluslicht und versuche nicht von euch überrundet zu werden und kacke dann in der driten runde ab und geselle mich zu dirk der wieder mit nem plattfuß ausfällt



ich wurde letztes jahr nach 15 von 40km überrundet.
bin aber tapfer zu ende gefahren.


----------



## Skyjet (19. Mai 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> @Skyjet und Rest:
> 
> Geht morgen auch??
> 
> Tintin




Morgen geht auch...

PS: Wetter soll morgen eh besser sein


----------



## MichiP (19. Mai 2010)

Moin,

gibt es eigentlich einen "schönen" Weg vom Expogelände Richtung Deister???

Wir wollen eine kleine Rentnerrunde von Burgdorf-Expogelände-Annaturm machen.

Danke und Gruß

Michele


----------



## 1Tintin (19. Mai 2010)

OK dann morgen...

Tintin


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Mai 2010)

na gut.... morgen geht auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (19. Mai 2010)

Jau die Woche war ziemlich stressig, da der Hund total krank ist und immernoch in der TiHo ist. Mal schauen ob sie morgen auch Fortschritte macht. Fr/Sa ist dann Winterberg angesagt, da kann ich dann so richtig Dampf ablassen !


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Mai 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Sören: morgen RR, halbwegs locker?
> 
> Ich müsste allerdings zwingend um 13 Uhr zu Hause sein.



mhh, hätte eigentlich nur nachmittags zeit. 

wann wolltest du denn los und wie lange ?


----------



## Ladys-MTB (19. Mai 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Daß es jetzt eine super Ladiestruppe bei den Deisterfreunden gibt finde ich super.


 
Yepp, finden wir Mädels auch suboptimal!!!
Zommie, Christine und ich (was ist eigentlich mit lissey?)machen erstmal "Grundausbildung"  Jenna macht jetzt schon den Coach und ich kann nicht 

Allen nen schönen Pfingstausflug und MEGA-SCHÖNES Wetter!!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. Mai 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ich fahre wieder hinterher als schluslicht und versuche nicht von euch überrundet zu werden und kacke dann in der driten runde ab und geselle mich zu dirk der wieder mit nem plattfuß ausfällt



ne das wird zu 99,99% nix mit dem Plattfuss  weil ich dieses Jahr irgendwie an diesen Terminen immer Feierlichkeiten oder so was unnützes habe.
@L-L-03: auch Kollerbeck wird nix 

Viel Erfolg in Kollerbeck allen Teilnehmern


----------



## Jennfa (19. Mai 2010)

Wer kommt jetzt eigentlich alles am 29.05. mit nach Braunlage `?


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. Mai 2010)

insider schrieb:


> ...
> Die Aussichtspunkte im Süntel sind ja schöner wie im Deister, dafür aber weniger lange Trails.



Finde ich auch  
könnt ihr Süntelanlieger nicht mal was längeres anlegen  so als Ausweichrevier ist das ganz nett da.
Das letzte mal vor ein paar Wochen waren wir auf einem Sonntag dort,  so viel MTB haben wir in den ganzen Jahren zusammen dort nicht gesehen


----------



## zoomie (19. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Wer kommt jetzt eigentlich alles am 29.05. mit nach Braunlage `?



Conny


----------



## Quen (19. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mhh, hätte eigentlich nur nachmittags zeit.
> 
> wann wolltest du denn los und wie lange ?




gegen 10 bis spaet. 13 uhr


----------



## Skyjet (19. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Wer kommt jetzt eigentlich alles am 29.05. mit nach Braunlage `?



Ich....kann auch 3 Räder und 4 leudde mitnehmen. so rein theoretisch


----------



## Phil81 (19. Mai 2010)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Mai 2010)

Für Studenten und Spätaufsteher!
Hoerman und Roudy treffen sich Do. mit dem HT um ca, 18:15 am Taternpfahl.
Plan 3h Radtour

Flo kackt ab 
Quen fährt RR 
Stefan64 hat Rotz 

Sonst noch wer Fit?
Harmstommy?
Matze?


----------



## taifun (19. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Für Studenten und Spätaufsteher!
> Hoerman und Roudy treffen sich Do. mit dem HT um ca, 18:15 am Taternpfahl.
> Plan 3h Radtour
> 
> ...



Wenn es mir morgen gut geht und es nicht regnet,rolle ich mal so um ca.17:30 Uhr  zu dir hoch...aber nicht warten.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Mai 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Wenn es mir morgen gut geht und es nicht regnet,rolle ich mal so um ca.17:30 Uhr  zu dir hoch...aber nicht warten.



Juchuu


----------



## matzinski (20. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Für Studenten und Spätaufsteher!
> Hoerman und Roudy treffen sich Do. mit dem HT um ca, 18:15 am Taternpfahl.
> Plan 3h Radtour
> 
> ...


Würde ja gerne, muss aber Geburtstag feiern (aber nicht meinen ) Grundsätzlich ist 18:15 aber o.k. Das nächste Mal wär ich dabei.


----------



## 1Tintin (20. Mai 2010)

Also heute 1800 Sportplatz Barsinghausen?

Römer / Ü30 / Rakete

Tintin


----------



## knallerkay (20. Mai 2010)

Moin!

Sagt einmal, gibt es ne Gruppe bei euch die Sonntags fährt? Irgendwie hatte ich die Idee diesen Sonntag mal von HH nach süden zu starten und ne Runde bei euch zu drehen. Wäre ja nicht schlecht wenn man wen trifft der sich auskennt!

Gruß aus Hamburg!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. Mai 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Also heute 1800 Sportplatz Barsinghausen?
> 
> Römer / Ü30 / Rakete
> 
> Tintin



Läuft !


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Mai 2010)

knallerkay schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Sagt einmal, gibt es ne Gruppe bei euch die Sonntags fährt? Irgendwie hatte ich die Idee diesen Sonntag mal von HH nach süden zu starten und ne Runde bei euch zu drehen. Wäre ja nicht schlecht wenn man wen trifft der sich auskennt!
> 
> Gruß aus Hamburg!


 
H[a]i,

schreib noch, wann du am Deister sein wirst, wie lange h / km du fahren willst und was CC, AM, DH?
Normalerweise triffst du ab 9 Uhr genug Leute.


----------



## lakekeman (20. Mai 2010)

Für die Interessierten gibt es in der Deisterfreunde IG einen Bikepark Braunlage Fred, da hier ja doch einiges untergehen kann.
Vielleicht da mal kurz melden wer dabei ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (20. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 4 Runde à 10 km.
> Eigentlich sind alle da.
> Zum Start Asphalt und Schotter leicht bergauf.
> 2-3 Trails die mit Deistertraining locker gehen. Andere hatten da schon den Kackstift in der Hose! (Sorry K. - nicht du). Hoerman und ich wurden mehrmals vorgelassen, mußten aber andere mit rasierten Beinen und Team-Leibchen beiseite rufen!
> ...




Hi
Also ich hatte eigentlich auch Kollerbeck und Dassel mit in meiner Planung.
Jetzt hat mich auch die Seuche diese Woche fest im Griff
Ob ich jetzt Samstag starte entscheide ich Morgen oder Samstag.....
Aber bis Dassel sollte es ja dann wieder gehen. Wenn dann dienstlich oder familier nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich wohl dabei.

@DHF : Schade


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (20. Mai 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich einen "schönen" Weg vom Expogelände Richtung Deister???
> 
> ...



Schreib mal Hitzi an, der wohnt in der Nähe vom Expogelände


----------



## tom de la zett (20. Mai 2010)

Erst durch die Leinemasch, dann entlang der alten Leine nach Pattensen, über die Felder nach Lüdersen. Dann Süllberg mitnehmen und rüber in den Deister bei Steinkrug. Und dann isses ja nur noch die Schippe Sand hoch


----------



## varadero (20. Mai 2010)

schlechtes Wetter im Deister??



 

 

 




 

 

 



Nicht auf Elba!!! 

LG Varadero

Hier noch was für den Maschinenbauingenieur!


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Mai 2010)

varadero schrieb:


> schlechtes Wetter im Deister??
> 
> Nicht auf Elba!!!
> 
> LG Varadero






neid !!!

und wir hängen hier in deutschland bei 10 °C und regen rum  .

l.g. an die familie 

hoerman

p.s. hast du zugenommen , oder wurdest du beim 1.ten bild nur unvorteilhaft fotografiert  ?
hattet wohl einen langen winter


----------



## knallerkay (20. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> H[a]i,
> 
> schreib noch, wann du am Deister sein wirst, wie lange h / km du fahren willst und was CC, AM, DH?
> Normalerweise triffst du ab 9 Uhr genug Leute.



Ich denke mal das ich gegen Mittag ankommen werde, aber wenn man so ab 9 immer wen trifft hört sich das gut an.  Ich muss mal sehen wann ich hier los komme. 

AM wäre schon ganz nett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo Hoerman!

*Natürlich* ist das erste Bild nur unvorteilhaft getroffen!! Wo denkst Du hin! 
Toll war die Heimfahrt letzten Samstag über den Brenner - fast im Schnee!!! 

Soll ich Dich für nächstes Jahr vormerken?


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Mai 2010)

varadero schrieb:


> Soll ich Dich für nächstes Jahr vormerken?



für den sommer oder den winter ?


----------



## harmstommy (20. Mai 2010)

@ Roudy:

Ich fahre auch heute, bin zeitlich ein wenig eingeschränkt, fahre nach der Arbeit wieder vom Parkplatz ab 17:15Uhr.
Zwei Freunde kommen auch mit. Hast du da schon Zeit?
Würde mich freuen! Wir können leider nur so bis 19 Uhr .(.





roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Für Studenten und Spätaufsteher!
> Hoerman und Roudy treffen sich Do. mit dem HT um ca, 18:15 am Taternpfahl.
> Plan 3h Radtour
> 
> ...


----------



## varadero (20. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> für den sommer oder den winter ?


Elba Mai 2011



 

 


noch mehr Bilder hier


----------



## Skyjet (20. Mai 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Also heute 1800 Sportplatz Barsinghausen?
> 
> Römer / Ü30 / Rakete
> 
> Tintin




Alles kloar...


----------



## MichiP (20. Mai 2010)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Schreib mal Hitzi an, der wohnt in der Nähe vom Expogelände





tom de la zett schrieb:


> Erst durch die Leinemasch, dann entlang der alten Leine nach Pattensen, über die Felder nach Lüdersen. Dann Süllberg mitnehmen und rüber in den Deister bei Steinkrug. Und dann isses ja nur noch die Schippe Sand hoch




Danke für die Tipps.

Pn hab ich geschrieben und die Route hab ich mir mal angeschaut sieht schon mal sehr gut aus.

Danke

gruß

Michele


----------



## kai_sl (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo Schappi,

noch Mal vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung im Torques-Thread. 

Ich hoffe, Ihr findets nicht blöd, dass ich meine Tork-Frage hier
platziere, aber ich finds klasse, wenn Eure Statements aus verschiedenen Betrachtungswinkeln kommen.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich momentan im Zweifel bin, welches der neuen 
Torque-Modelle als Enduro am besten für mich geeignet ist. 
Ich habe aktuell das Alpinist "zur Probe".

Ich mag das *Alpinist*, weils ein Enduro + für Touren gut geeignet ist; es hat allerdings eine Luftfedergabel und 
die komplette xp-Schaltung(natürlich leicht änderbar), wo ich lieber 2 Scheiben + Bashguard oder Hammerschmidt hätte. 
Ist aber auch nah recht an meinem AM-Bike.

*Dropzone* ist mit 180mm + Stahlfedergabel eher für den Bikepark geeignet (will ich eigentlich nicht dauernd haben) 
... ich weiß nicht, ob man das auch wirklich gut als Enduro für gebirgige Touren (nicht zu steil bis 60km) nutzen kann oder 
eher ausnahmsweise. Ich hab aber gehört, dass Stahlfedergabeln tendenziell besser ansprechen (Schappi hat ja auch 
die VAN). Das DZ hat auch sonst ne gute Ausstattung + Hammerschmidt-Kurbel. 
´S Mädel + die Jungens (Jennfa + the wild bunch) vom Samstag hatten ja scheinbar auch zumeist über 160mm+Stahl für ihre Trails.

Das *Trailflow* hat die 160 mmVAN Stahlfeder + eine 2fach-Kurbel, aber 
preisentsprechend die schwächeren Laufsätze. 
Viell. ist dieses Modell aber dennoch der beste Kompromiss.

Hast Du/Habt Ihr noch einen Tipp für mich, hälst Du/haltet Ihr die (verstellbare) Luftfedergabel des Alpinist 
für einen Nachteil (Haltbarkeit/Ansprechverhalten)? 

Dank Euch für Eure Bemühungen + Gruß vom Kai 

+ steinigt mich bitte nicht zu dolle, wenn Ihr meint, das mein Post hier nix zu suchen hat


----------



## lakekeman (20. Mai 2010)

Du kannst ohne Probleme beim Alpinist das groÃe Kettenblatt abnehmen und durch nen Bash ersetzen - kostet 30â¬ und 5 Minuten Zeit. Ne Talas ist bestimmt mittlerweile nicht schlecht - kommt aber sicher nicht an die Performance einer Van oder Float ran. Ich verzichte gerne auf ne Absenkung, bei einer ordentlichen Bikegeo ist das auch (fÃ¼r mich) unnÃ¶tig.
Das Dropzone ist denke ich fÃ¼r deinen Einsatzbereich einfach Ã¼bertrieben. Mit den beiden anderen Modellen wirst du als Allrounder mehr SpaÃ haben.
Das Trailflow sieht doch gut aus und hat ordentliche Parts verbaut - alternativ kannst du mit der gesparten Kohle aufrÃ¼sten und ein Paar mal in den Bikepark fahren


----------



## Torben. (20. Mai 2010)

knallerkay schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das ich gegen Mittag ankommen werde, aber wenn man so ab 9 immer wen trifft hört sich das gut an.  Ich muss mal sehen wann ich hier los komme.
> 
> AM wäre schon ganz nett!



gegen mittag ist auch keine schlechte zeit 
um 12 - 12:15 uhr am waldkater in wennigsen treffen sich immer welche zum fahren da ist meist alles dabei cc enduro freeride oder downhill


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. Mai 2010)

@Kai sl: Eien 36er Talas ist dann suboptimal, wenn du viel im technischen Gelände (langsam, hohe Stufen, Spitzkehren) unterwegs bist. Bin grade am Wochenende eine 36er Talas im Vergleich zu anderen Stahlfedergabeln gefahren. Das Abtauchen an Stufen ist schon ziemlich nervig und verhindert bzw. erschwert u.U. bestimmte Fahrmanöver.
Das Trailflow mit 36er Van sollte gut sein. Wenn du grade eins zur Probe da hast, dann achte nochmal auf das Verhalten des Hinterbaus zum Ende des Federwegs. Die 2010er Torks scheinen da ein bisschen degressiv zu sein. 

@Moritz und Jenna: Phil und ich fahren morgen um 7 Uhr vom Hbf los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (20. Mai 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Moritz und Jenna: Phil und ich fahren morgen um 7 Uhr vom Hbf los.



Wolltet ihr nicht um 8:30 in Willingen sein? Das wird aber eng ihr Raser


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. Mai 2010)

Nee, das wird wohl nix


----------



## lakekeman (20. Mai 2010)

Ok, dann kommen wir ja ca. zur gleichen Zeit an. Passt also


----------



## Phil81 (20. Mai 2010)

Wie zweifelt ihr an der PS Stärke des Turbo Daihatsu


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Mai 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Kai sl: Eien 36er Talas ist dann suboptimal, wenn du viel im technischen Gelände (langsam, hohe Stufen, Spitzkehren) unterwegs bist. Bin grade am Wochenende eine 36er Talas im Vergleich zu anderen Stahlfedergabeln gefahren. Das Abtauchen an Stufen ist schon ziemlich nervig und verhindert bzw. erschwert u.U. bestimmte Fahrmanöver.
> Das Trailflow mit 36er Van sollte gut sein. Wenn du grade eins zur Probe da hast, dann achte nochmal auf das Verhalten des Hinterbaus zum Ende des Federwegs. Die 2010er Torks scheinen da ein bisschen degressiv zu sein.
> 
> @Moritz und Jenna: Phil und ich fahren morgen um 7 Uhr vom Hbf los.



 Hab zwar die 36 TALAS, travelte aber nur am Anfang um rauszufinden ob ich das brauche. Jetzt wo das Teil wg. TALAS bei Toxo ist wünsche ich mir eine VAN.


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Mai 2010)

geht heute noch was ?

ist ein klasse wetter und ich hätte lust auf ne runde biken .


meldet euch mal


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. Mai 2010)

Alles klar. Versuche um 16:15 Am WK zu sein


----------



## kai_sl (21. Mai 2010)

alles klar, leute, hab das alpinist heute zurück gesendet ... und lass mir das trailflow
schicken , dank euch für die tipps + hinweise  

... ich hoff mal, dass sich bei dem t.flow die zugstufe weiter öffnen lässt, als beim alpi   

tut mir aber ein wenig leid um den cool aussehenden laufrad-satz des alpi, der hatte was     
aber nachkaufen ist teuer


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Mai 2010)

schöne grüße aus lofer vom 24h-rennen von exto .

habe gerade folgende sms bekommen: 

"kleiner zwischenbericht aus lofer.
es pisst den ganzen tag in strömen.
die strecke ist geil aber hammerhart. 
ich schätze morgen nacht werde ich sterben
trinkt einen auf mich "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mh320i (21. Mai 2010)

Auf dem Ü-30 hat jemand einen Baum über den Trail gesägt!
An dieser Stelle danke an die Holzfäller......
Ist kurz nach dem Steilstück bei den ersten Anliegern im flachen Teil.
Ohne ordentliche Säge geht da nix.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> schöne grüße aus lofer vom 24h-rennen von exto .
> 
> habe gerade folgende sms bekommen:
> 
> ...



der verrückte!


----------



## varadero (21. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> schöne grüße aus lofer vom 24h-rennen von exto .
> 
> habe gerade folgende sms bekommen:
> 
> ...


Hallo Hoermann!

Ich bin entsetzt - DU bist nicht dabei?!?!?

Werde morgen vielleicht mal kurz vorbei schauen, ist ja nicht allzuweit.
Ich muß nur noch die gefütterten Gummistiefel auspacken! :-(

Varadero


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Mai 2010)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo Hoerman!
> 
> Ich bin entsetzt - DU bist nicht dabei?!?!?
> 
> ...



ich war am überlegen dort zu starten. 
leider macht mein oberschenkel immer noch prob´s. 

nächstes jahr machen wir nen 4er mit schappi, michi und dir


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (22. Mai 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Mich hat die Rüsselpest erwischt.
> Bin bis mind. Sonntag früh um 9:16 Uhr raus.


8:31 bei Dir?


----------



## stefan64 (22. Mai 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> 8:31 bei Dir?



Yep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Mai 2010)

Deisterwetter

in Lofer . morgen um 13.00 uhr wissen wir, ob axel bei den 24h von duisburg auch regen haben möchte


----------



## Scott-y (22. Mai 2010)

Ich vertrete unsere Farben in Kollerbeck!


----------



## Scott865 (22. Mai 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> 8:31 bei Dir?


Fahrt ihr dann über BB?


----------



## stefan64 (22. Mai 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr dann über BB?



Na klar.
9:16 Uhr am Fundament.


----------



## Scott865 (22. Mai 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Na klar.
> 9:16 Uhr am Fundament.


gut dann sehen wir uns morgen


----------



## matzinski (22. Mai 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Na klar.
> 9:16 Uhr am Fundament.


 bin dabei. Muss nur noch das Hinterrad flicken 

Packt die Sonnenbrille ein http://www.wetteronline.de/Niedersachsen/Barsinghausen_30890.htm


----------



## varadero (22. Mai 2010)

breaking news: 24h von Lofer:

Ich war heute Nachmittag zwei Stunden in Lofer beim 24h Rennen!
Bei der Anfahrt wurde es plötzlich wirklich schön und bis 16:30 (bis ich dort war) war das Wetter sehr gut.



 

 



Die Abfahrt über die Schipiste war aber sehr feucht und dort haben sich die Fahrer gut eingesaut. ;-)

EXTO war zu dieser Zeit noch sehr guter Laune und sah wirklich fit aus:



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 noch mehr Bilder von 24h Lofer 2010, auch mit dem "verrückten SiSpeeder" hier

Oder hat er doch schon aufgegeben:



Neeeee!!!!

Unglaublich das alleine zu fahren, SiSpeed ist dann der Oberwahnsinn!! 
Ich wünsche viel Vergnügen!!!

Leider hat es kurz nach meiner Abfahrt in Lofer wieder zu Regnen begonnen, und so wie es ausschaut wird es das bis morgen 13:00 wohl noch öfters tun! 

LG aus Lofer/Salzburg
Varadero

PS: hier gäbe es auch schon Bilder vom Rennen
wo auch eines vom Killer dabei ist


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Mai 2010)

ich hoffe du hattest dein trikot auch an  

jaja, der exto  
in duisburg war er letztes jahr auch noch mit starrgabel unterwegs 

unglaublich der typ


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Mai 2010)

das zweite bild ist genial!
ein grinsen als hätte er es schon überstanden.

das vorletzte mit ihm erinnert mich irgendwie an lord helmchen aus traumschiff surprise. der gesichtausdruck


----------



## Quen (22. Mai 2010)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich vertrete unsere Farben in Kollerbeck!


Ach, dich habe ich glaube ich gesehen! Welches Rennen bist du mitgefahren?

@Kai, wie versprochen sind die Bilder im Forum. 









Mehr sind in meiner Galerie.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (22. Mai 2010)

We are back ! Alle gesund und munter und mit nem riesigen Grinsen auf dem Gesicht. Nach der ersten Abfahrt auf dem Freeride hielt sich die Begeisterung noch in Grenzen, aber dann.... Boah bin ich platt, wir sind sooooooooviel gefahren und hatten so einen Spaß. Danke Jungs für eure Motivation und Unterstützung! Auf dem Downhill hab ich mich dank euch richtig toll verbessert und überwunden. Auch wenn der Park nicht soviel hergibt (streckenmäßig), wir konnten alle an unserer Technik feilen und hatten sicherlich auch dank dem genialen Wetter richtig Spaß! Bilder folgen noch...! Ich glaub heut Nacht im Schlaf fahre ich nur noch Kurven und Steinfelder ! Wurzeln gab es nur an EINER einzigen Stelle in der Strecke. Da hat man sich dann kurze Zeit heimisch gefühlt und den Waldboden im Deister vermisst . Naja, dafür gabs ja genug große Steine.

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Mai 2010)

mh320i schrieb:


> Auf dem Ü-30 hat jemand einen Baum über den Trail gesägt!
> An dieser Stelle danke an die Holzfäller......
> Ist kurz nach dem Steilstück bei den ersten Anliegern im flachen Teil.
> Ohne ordentliche Säge geht da nix.



Das sind 3 kleine!
4 Mann 4 Ecken


----------



## Hitzi (23. Mai 2010)

Sucht noch jemand einen Slolo Platz für Dusiburg?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=463502

Hier könnte man fündig werden......


----------



## Scott-y (23. Mai 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Ach, dich habe ich glaube ich gesehen! Welches Rennen bist du mitgefahren?
> 
> 
> Gruß


Ich bin schon Senior 
 Ich war erstaunt über meine Puls-Werte 180  Durchschnitt und 192 Max. das auf eine Stunde gesehen!!!!. So etwas lasse ich besser nicht meinen Arzt oder Apotheker sehen .


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Mai 2010)

unser solostarter war wohl zwischendurch müde 

http://www2.your-sports.com/details/results.php?sl=6.2892.de.0.Ergebnis|MW2 - SINGLE&pp=10140

wie kommen sonst 10:48:14 h für eine runde zusammen


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> unser solostarter war wohl zwischendurch müde
> 
> http://www2.your-sports.com/details/results.php?sl=6.2892.de.0.Ergebnis|MW2 - SINGLE&pp=10140
> 
> wie kommen sonst 10:48:14 h für eine runde zusammen



wärst du mal mitgefahren. dann hättest du ihm in den a.... treten können. 

die rundenzeiten sind sowieso sehr merkwürdig. 
am anfang 17/18/19er zeiten und nach der langen pause sind fast alle zeiten bei 9:30.

wurde die runde verkürzt, oder hatte da jemand mächtig wut im bauch?


----------



## Phil81 (23. Mai 2010)

@ jennfa 

Bilder bitte


----------



## stefan64 (23. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wärst du mal mitgefahren. dann hättest du ihm in den a.... treten können.
> 
> die rundenzeiten sind sowieso sehr merkwürdig.
> am anfang 17/18/19er zeiten und nach der langen pause sind fast alle zeiten bei 9:30.
> ...



Vielleicht hat ihm sein Mechaniker ja in der langen Pause ne Schaltung drangebaut.

Oops, ich glaube Axel wird mich für diesen Kommentar töten


----------



## Hitzi (23. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> unser solostarter war wohl zwischendurch müde
> 
> http://www2.your-sports.com/details/results.php?sl=6.2892.de.0.Ergebnis|MW2 - SINGLE&pp=10140
> 
> wie kommen sonst 10:48:14 h für eine runde zusammen



Respekt und Anerkennung für diese Leistung......

Das Wetter war wohl zwischendurch der Miesepeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai_sl (23. Mai 2010)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich bin schon Senior
> Ich war erstaunt über meine Puls-Werte 180  Durchschnitt und 192 Max. das auf eine Stunde gesehen!!!!. So etwas lasse ich besser nicht meinen Arzt oder Apotheker sehen .



hey scott-y!

respekt!  hast du die zieleinfahrt noch wachen sinnes genießen können
oder schwebte dein geist schon in anderen sphären?  

hoffe, du hasts genossen und ne reihe altersgenossen (+jungspunte hinter dir gelassen)!

demnächst mal wieder im wald!?    freu mich !


----------



## Jennfa (23. Mai 2010)

Bilder lade ich morgen hoch , da solls ja wieder regnen!


----------



## Skyjet (24. Mai 2010)

Der Regen ist wohl schon die Nacht durchgezogen. Wir werden gegen Mittag in den Deister fahren.

 Wer möchte denn sonst noch mit? Denke gegen Abend wird es wieder regnen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. Mai 2010)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich bin schon Senior
> Ich war erstaunt über meine Puls-Werte 180  Durchschnitt und 192 Max. das auf eine Stunde gesehen!!!!. So etwas lasse ich besser nicht meinen Arzt oder Apotheker sehen .



und hat sich das Schinden im Winter und das Fahren auf Dackelschneidern im Frühjahr messbar bemerkt gemacht ?
Habe keine Deisterfreun.de-Trikots auf den Bildern gesehen


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2010)

hatte meins auch nicht an, da ich nur eins habe und bei der eventuellen siegerehrung nicht in dem verschwitzen dingen auflaufen wollte.

naja, im nachhinein .... ist halt nur platz 6 in der ak geworden.


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Mai 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Habe keine Deisterfreun.de-Trikots auf den Bildern gesehen





k_star schrieb:


> hatte meins auch nicht an, da ich nur eins habe und bei der eventuellen siegerehrung nicht in dem verschwitzen dingen auflaufen wollte.



*hatte die tage schonmal mit roudy darüber gesprochen. 
wir werden ja auch immer mehr leute , manche schlanker , andere dicker, 
sodaß wir eine neue bestellug von trikots planen. 

besteht denn bedarf an einer neuen bestellung ?

und wenn ja, an race trikots 
oder freeride-trikots ?

eure bestellungen mailt bitte an deisterfreun.de[at]gmx.de 

erst einmal unverbindlich , um den bedarf zu ermitteln. 
bitte euren namen und nickname nicht vergessen 


danke 

hoermi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (24. Mai 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> und hat sich das Schinden im Winter und das Fahren auf Dackelschneidern im Frühjahr messbar bemerkt gemacht ?


  Leider weniger als erwartet.... schlappe 2min Schlimmer ist.. Ich habe keine Ausrede dafür


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Mai 2010)

Ich bin sooo gespannt auf die Fotos aus Willingen!


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Mai 2010)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Leider weniger als erwartet.... schlappe 2min Schlimmer ist.. Ich habe keine Ausrede dafür



"nur" 2 minuten schneller als letztes jahr  ?
war das diesmal ne andere strecke ?


----------



## Quen (24. Mai 2010)

Hat zwar nichts mit dem Deister zu tun, aber ein absoluter Sahnetrail [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR4VGKhhKTM"]YouTube- Dick & Dylan - Thunder Mountain Trail - Red Canyon[/nomedia]


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. Mai 2010)

Wer ist morgen für ne Feierabend runde zu haben? Treffpunkt 18:00 bbw


----------



## Jennfa (24. Mai 2010)

So hier der Link für die Fotos . 

http://picasaweb.google.de/Jennfa82/2010_05_21_Winterberg?feat=directlink

Ich hoffe der Eine oder Andere wurde gut getroffen . Leider ist das Bild von DEM Drop von Johann wegen dem Gegenlicht zu dunkel und unscharf. Das lag wohl zum einen daran, dass Moritz die Cam in der Hand hatte   und zum anderen, dass DAMIT wohl keiner so schnell rechnen konnte ! Geiles Ding! Wie immer kommen die steilen Sachen auf den Bildern finde ich nicht so rüber, aber es sind tolle Erinnerungen an 2 lustige Tage !


----------



## Jennfa (24. Mai 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke :


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Mai 2010)

Jo super, danke! Manche Bilder sind echt gut geworden!
Edit: das erste Bild muss sofort gelöscht werden!


----------



## MichiP (24. Mai 2010)

Zufall? oder hattet Ihr den Park für Euch allein

schöne Bilder


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Mai 2010)

Freitag war so gut wie gar nichts los und Samstag musste man auch fast nie am Lift warten. Kann aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass die halbe Welt in Winterberg beim iXS Dirtmasters war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (24. Mai 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen für ne Feierabend runde zu haben? Treffpunkt 18:00 bbw



Geht es evtl. eine halbe Stunde *früher*?

Ich fahre regelmäßig Dienstags mit einen Kumpel direkt nach der Arbeit.
Da wir uns so gegen 16.30h in Hannover treffen sind wir meist gegen 17.15h im Deister. 18.00 h wäre dann schon ein wenig spät.  Falls die Feierabendrunde dann eher CC-Lastig ist wäre ich auch definitiv der falsche

gruß

Michele


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. Mai 2010)

Meine runden sind generell gemütlich, 17:30 sollte klappen


----------



## Phil81 (24. Mai 2010)

@ jennfa Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Jennfa (24. Mai 2010)

Die Fotos wurden nach dem letzten Lift gemacht, d.h. dass dann kaum wer auf der Strecke ist und man ganz in Ruhe rumhängen kann ! Auch wenn Parks voll sind, verläuft es sich doch teilweise ganz gut auf den Strecken selbst. Da fährt man nicht in ner Perlenschnur runter . Der Downhill wird sowieso nicht so stark befahren in Vergleich zu der Freeridestrecke in Willingen .


----------



## Niggels (24. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hoffe der Eine oder Andere wurde gut getroffen . Leider ist das Bild von DEM Drop von Johann wegen dem Gegenlicht zu dunkel und unscharf. Das lag wohl zum einen daran, dass Moritz die Cam in der Hand hatte   und zum anderen, dass DAMIT wohl keiner so schnell rechnen konnte ! Geiles Ding! ...



Was ist denn DER Drop? Das Dicke Ding nach dem Steinfeld wenn man aus dem Wald rauskommt und wo es dann weiter zum Roadgab geht?


----------



## lakekeman (24. Mai 2010)

Jup genau der 
Kommt irgendwie auf den Bildern gar nicht rüber, aber wenn man da oben drauf steht tut sich ein Abgrund vor einem auf


----------



## Niggels (24. Mai 2010)

Der is echt krass  Ich war letztes Jahr im Pro Final beim Festival an der Stelle ne gewisse Zeit lang..


----------



## Jennfa (24. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte er fährt ganz normal den Hang rechts runter...und dann schießt der einfach mit Vollgas über den Drop und gibt in der Luft noch Jubelschreie von sich und ist weg hinterm Drop...boah war ich froh ihn in der Kurve danach rumfahren zu sehen .


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *hatte die tage schonmal mit roudy darüber gesprochen.
> wir werden ja auch immer mehr leute , manche schlanker , andere dicker,
> sodaß wir eine neue bestellug von trikots planen.
> 
> ...


Was ergänzendes in der Hoffnung, dass es nicht arrogant wirkt.
Wie bei der ersten Bestellung in der IG ist es uns wichtig, dass wir uns kennen und nicht nur lustige Trikot verticken.
Denkt dran: Wer im Trikot Mist baut, für den müssen 60 andere gerade stehen und anders herum!
Wer noch nie mit dem ein oder anderen "deisterfreun.de-Trikot-Träger" Rad gefahren ist, tut gut daran sich erstmal damit zu beschäftigen.
Wenns paßt paßts. Wenn nicht nicht.

Morgen Abend werde ich mal wieder radeln. Da das ENDURO immer noch lahmt, wieder ab Bredenbeck mit dem HT.
QUASI die alternative zu Homers Tour (obwohl ich gern da mitfahren würde )

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (24. Mai 2010)

Bleibt es bei dem Hersteller? Oder wirds ein anderer? 

Dann kann man auch die Größe entsprechend angeben.
Die letzten Trikots sind dann eher klein ausgefallen.


----------



## firefighter76 (24. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Morgen Abend werde ich mal wieder radeln. Da das ENDURO immer noch lahmt, wieder ab Bredenbeck mit dem HT.
> QUASI die alternative zu Homers Tour (obwohl ich gern da mitfahren würde )
> 
> CU



wann will er den radeln kann aber erst ab 18:30 spät schicht :kotz:
schaue morgen früh noch mal rein oder ruf mich so ab 8:30 an damit ich planen kann sonst fahr ich alleine wenn es dir zu spät ist


----------



## MichiP (25. Mai 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Meine runden sind generell gemütlich, 17:30 sollte klappen




Hoffe meine PN ist angekommen werde dann am BBW warten.

gruß

Michele


----------



## matzinski (25. Mai 2010)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Leider weniger als erwartet.... schlappe 2min Schlimmer ist.. Ich habe keine Ausrede dafür


Mach dir keine Sorgen . In D. sollst du ja auch eher lange als schnell


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Mai 2010)

Wer, außer Hoerman und mir, hat am WE den Bachelor-Studies den Fragenbogen ausgefüllt?


----------



## exto (25. Mai 2010)

So, bin wieder da...

Für das geplante Trainingsrennen waren die Bedingungen dann doch etwas heftig. Im Gegensatz zu dem Video von der Strecke, gab's nur nen kurzen Asphalt-Anstieg. Der Rest wurde dann auf nem steilen, steinigen Singletrail bergauf fortgesetzt. Nicht ganz ideal für's Singlespeeden. Dafür war dann aber die Abfahrt kernig: In der regenfreien Zeit (Samstag nachmittag) gings über nen Skihang runter. Der Boden war so tief und glatt, dass das echt ne Herausforderung war. Als es dann wieder anfing zu regnen, wurde der obere Teil durch nen echt kniffligen Trail ersetzt. Oben Wurzeln und Treppen, weiter unten enge Kurven in denen man sogar umsetzen musste. Lustig, aber für die meisten bei weitem zu heftig.

Sehr geil war auch die Passage durch einen engen Bergbautunnel.

Da es immer wieder mal geregnet hat, waren die Bikes jeweils nach kurzer Zeit völlig zugepappt. Allein auf dem Streckenstück an dem wir unser Camp hatten, hab ich gesehen, wie beim Antreten nach ner engen, rutschigen Kurve drei Schaltwerke weggebröselt sind. Da is man dann doch wieder froh, dass man Singlespeeder ist  Ich hab nur ein völlig fertiges Innenlager zu beklagen. In einem einzigen Rennen ein ganz neues XT-Lager durchzubringen find ich schon heftig.

Bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit hat man dann den Anstieg (oder besser die Abfahrt) rausgenommen.War einfach zu gefährlich. Nachdem es dann auch wieder in Strömen anfing zu regnen, hat man auch noch ein Wiesenstück rausgenommen, das sowieso schon knöcheltief war. So sind dann zwar die Rundenzeiten kürzer geworden, aber bei dem Regen hab ich mich entschlossen, ne lange Pause zu machen. Wär ja auch doof gewesen, sich bei nem Vorbereitungsrennen kaputt zu fahren oder ne fette Erkältung zu holen, die dann drei Wochen Trainingspause bedeuten. Is ja nicht mehr lange bis Duisburg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (25. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer, außer Hoerman und mir, hat am WE den Bachelor-Studies den Fragenbogen ausgefüllt?



Wir haben am Sonntag zwei der Damen am Einstieg Frankweg getroffen. Dort haben wir Pause gemacht um ein bißchen was zu essen. In der Zeit haben sie drei Wanderer interviewt, sind aber nicht einmal zu uns rübergekommen. Wir haben uns dann unseren Teil gedacht und sind freundlich lächelnd weitergefahren. Ich hatte eigentlich erwartet, dass sie sich gleich auf uns stürzen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. Mai 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Wir haben am Sonntag zwei der Damen am Einstieg Frankweg getroffen. Dort haben wir Pause gemacht um ein bißchen was zu essen. In der Zeit haben sie drei Wanderer interviewt, sind aber nicht einmal zu uns rübergekommen. Wir haben uns dann unseren Teil gedacht und sind freundlich lächelnd weitergefahren. Ich hatte eigentlich erwartet, dass sie sich gleich auf uns stürzen.




Oder es lag an meinem Spruch den ich gleich am Anfang gemacht habe. 

Vielleicht haben sie uns deswegen nicht mehr gefragt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Mai 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Wir haben am Sonntag zwei der Damen am Einstieg Frankweg getroffen. Dort haben wir Pause gemacht um ein bißchen was zu essen. In der Zeit haben sie drei Wanderer interviewt, sind aber nicht einmal zu uns rübergekommen. Wir haben uns dann unseren Teil gedacht und sind freundlich lächelnd weitergefahren. Ich hatte eigentlich erwartet, dass sie sich gleich auf uns stürzen.


 
Das gleiche haben wir an der gleichen Stelle auch gedacht.
Entweder die hatten ein anderes Beuteschema oder waren wenig motiviert.
Das Team an der laube war aber TOP


----------



## herkulars (25. Mai 2010)

> Oder es lag an meinem Spruch den ich gleich am Anfang gemacht habe.
> 
> Vielleicht haben sie uns deswegen nicht mehr gefragt.



Quatsch. War doch alles locker und freundlich. Ich tippe auch eher auf anderes Beuteschema, denn es wurde wirklich alles Fussvolk angequatscht, das vorüberzog. Biker hingegen kein einziger.


----------



## LocoFanatic (25. Mai 2010)

Ich wurde am So an der Laube befragt, als ich gewartet habe.
Ein paar jüngere Anhänger des sportiven Abfahrtssports wurden auch befragt.


----------



## Quen (25. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Morgen Abend werde ich mal wieder radeln. Da das ENDURO immer noch lahmt, wieder ab Bredenbeck mit dem HT.
> QUASI die alternative zu Homers Tour (obwohl ich gern da mitfahren würde )
> 
> CU


Ich bin wohl nicht dabei, bzw. für den Rest der Woche raus.

Fahre heute und voraussichtlich DO mit dem RC Gehrden Straße, dann nur noch SA ne lockere Runde und dann ist ja auch schon Race-Day. 

Gruß


----------



## Jimmy (25. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer, außer Hoerman und mir, hat am WE den Bachelor-Studies den Fragenbogen ausgefüllt?



Wurden Samstag an der Laube befragt. Interviewerin war super


----------



## Jennfa (25. Mai 2010)

Wir wurden Montag an der Laube angequatscht.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Mai 2010)

@ exto

etwas motivation für duisburg.
auf den zweitplazierten achten!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg4U2_g4ZGo"]YouTube- Siegerehrung 24 Stunden Einzelfahrer Maik Platz 5[/nomedia]


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Mai 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl nicht dabei, bzw. für den Rest der Woche raus.
> 
> Fahre heute und voraussichtlich DO mit dem RC Gehrden Straße, dann nur noch SA ne lockere Runde und dann ist ja auch schon Race-Day.
> 
> Gruß



da hat sich aber einer was vorgenommen!

kommt sonntag der große angriff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (25. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> da hat sich aber einer was vorgenommen!
> 
> kommt sonntag der große angriff?


Naja.

Ich glaube (und hoffe) das mir das Straßentraining für die Rennen mehr bringt. Heute lief es gleich richtig gut und hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## exto (25. Mai 2010)

Da kann man mal seh'n...

Die Geschichte mit den schmerzenden Armen kann ich bestätigen. Ich hab, obwohl ich's in Lofer betont ruhig angegangen bin, fett Muskelkater in den Armstreckern und n Paar kleine Blasen in den Handflächen. Nicht grad das, was man nach nem Radrennen erwarten würde


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2010)

Achtung deisterfreun.de - Duisburg - Racer :

Bitte mal in die IG schauen. *WICHTIG !!!*


----------



## schappi (27. Mai 2010)

Was'n hier los? keine was zu sagen?


----------



## MichiP (27. Mai 2010)

Wird gestreikt???​


----------



## Power-Valve (27. Mai 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Was'n hier los? keine was zu sagen?



Langeweile? Was haelst du hier von:
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/kona-stinky.html

der Preis ist heiss, oder?

Gruss Uwe


----------



## taifun (27. Mai 2010)

Dann melde ich mich heute mal zu Wort

Heute habe ich mich nach dem langen Ausfall mit dem Rad in den Deister gewagt.
Ich wollte meinen Bewegungsablauf des Oberschenkels wieder leicht antrainieren.
Damit ich aber nicht zu viel Kraft aufs Pedal drücke,nahm ich ein E-Bike(auch da muß ich permament treten,es unterstützt nur)
Es war eine Tour von 2,5 Std,Taternpfahl,Bielstein,Laube,Wasserräder und ich bleib schmerzfrei.So,das ich demnächst versuche mit dem MTB wieder anfangen werde leicht zu traineren..Dui ruft


----------



## Quen (27. Mai 2010)

*GEIL, GEIL, GEIL!* 

Ich fahre jetzt zum RCG-Training und versuche die MTBiker würdig zu vertreten. 

Rufe morgen mal durch wenn ich Feierabend mache...


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Mai 2010)

@ taifun 

herzlichen glückwunsch , klasse  

willkommen zurück 

nimm aber beim mtb diesmal flatpedals  

sicher ist sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (27. Mai 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> ...ich bleib schmerzfrei...


----------



## Hitzi (27. Mai 2010)

Willkommen zurück auf der Piste......

Du hast es wenigstens halbwegs richtig gemacht und bist zum Anfang der Saison gestürzt.....

Ich war zum gefühlten Höhepunkt der Saison dran und danach war Essig


Und schmerzfreie Tage kann man mittlerweile auch feiern......

Ich wünsche dir einen weiteren schmerzfreien Verlauf 

AUF DUISBURG !!!!


----------



## matzinski (28. Mai 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mich nach dem langen Ausfall mit dem Rad in den Deister gewagt. .... So,das ich demnächst versuche mit dem MTB wieder anfangen werde leicht zu traineren..Dui ruft


 Unkraut vergeht eben nicht . Ich wünsch' dir eine sturzfreie Restsaison.

Frührider, wie schaut's aus? So 9:15 wie immer? 

... sieht so aus, als wenn ich diesmal auch noch 'nen Stündchen dranhängen kann


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (28. Mai 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frührider, wie schaut's aus? So 9:15 wie immer?
> 
> ... sieht so aus, als wenn ich diesmal auch noch 'nen Stündchen dranhängen kann


bin dabei!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute, 
erstmal ein dickes welcome back on the track an Alex . Hofentlich findest du auch schnell zu deiner alten form zurück.

Dann leider etwas, das an hirnlosigkeit kaum zu überbieten ist 

http://www.deister-leine-zeitung.de/portal/lokales_Mountainbiker-waschen-Raeder-im-Tretbecken-_arid,242990.html


----------



## taifun (28. Mai 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> erstmal ein dickes welcome back on the track an Alex . Hofentlich findest du auch schnell zu deiner alten form zurück.



Danke Leute,ich werde mich bemühen



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Dann leider etwas, das an hirnlosigkeit kaum zu überbieten ist



Das steigert wieder unser Ansehen...............

:kotz::kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Mai 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> erstmal ein dickes welcome back on the track an Alex . Hofentlich findest du auch schnell zu deiner alten form zurück.
> 
> Dann leider etwas, das an hirnlosigkeit kaum zu überbieten ist
> ...


 
Hatte wir in Bredenbeck dieses Jahr auch schon 
Jugendliche denken bei Kneip(p)- Kur an was anderes.
Bei uns baden auch die Hunde drin.


----------



## Scott865 (28. Mai 2010)

@matzinski
Bin dabei wenn nich wieder was dazwischen kommt


----------



## Epinephrin (28. Mai 2010)

Fährt jemand morgen `ne gemütliche Runde?


----------



## Scott-y (28. Mai 2010)

Wer fährt nach Dassel? Ich suche noch einen Pick-up -Service.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2010)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Wer fährt nach Dassel? Ich suche noch einen Pick-up -Service.



quen und ich sind wohl da.
aber mitnehmen istg auf grund meines wohnorts und quens auto wohl etwas schlecht.

wird sind aber bestimmt nicht die einzigen die dort sind. ein paar seiten vorher haben sich noch mehr leute angekündigt.


----------



## firefighter76 (28. Mai 2010)

rudy und ich fahren kann aber nur 2 mann und 2 bikes transportieren bin allso voll


----------



## Sandrowersonst (29. Mai 2010)

*juhu!!!

endlich wieder gutes wetter ich gehe fast jeden tag biken in der woche aber nur raketentrail!!!

aber heute und morgen am wochenende vllt. grabweg 
Ü 30, farnweg, und natürlich raketentrail is gleich bei mir um die ecke und noch n paar trails von den ich die namen nicht weiß sie aber oft fahre

wünsche euch bei dem guten wetter auch viel spaß beim biken

RIDE ON 
*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Mai 2010)

Sandrowersonst schrieb:


> *juhu!!!
> 
> endlich wieder gutes wetter ich gehe fast jeden tag biken in der woche aber nur raketentrail!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## taifun (29. Mai 2010)

Ich bin heute mit dem Hardtail los um zu sehen,was jetzt geht.
Bergauf zieht der Oberschenkel noch,bergab drücken die Stöße doch stärker durch als ich dachte(zumindest unterer Teil Barbie).
Doch es wird besser.
So bin ich heute knapp 2h 20km und 400hm gefahren.Singeltrails sollte ich im moment noch meiden...aber sie kommen wieder

@roudy:Hängst dein DF shirt immer ins Fenster??


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Mai 2010)

SUPER !
hoffe es geht schnell bergauf.

so, jetzt gehts erst mal auf eine kleine runde zur vorbelastung für morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (29. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> SUPER !
> hoffe es geht schnell bergauf.
> 
> so, jetzt gehts erst mal auf eine kleine runde zur vorbelastung für morgen.


Meine geplante Vorbelastung schenke ich mir nach dieser Trainingswoche...


----------



## stefan64 (29. Mai 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> bin dabei!



8:30 bei mir?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Mai 2010)

Wann wollt ihr morgen in Dassel sein? Sart ist um 10:00.


----------



## Quen (29. Mai 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr morgen in Dassel sein? Sart ist um 10:00.


Ich versuche gegen 8 Uhr da zu sein. Habe immer gerne viel Zeit zur Vorbereitung.


----------



## kai_sl (29. Mai 2010)

hey *frühsonntagmorgenfahrer*, 
wann seid ihr denn morgen am deister?
so gegen 9.16h? am fundament über der rampe?

meine rippe ist zwar noch leicht lädiert (ist angeknackst)
aber ich muss mal langsam wieder loslegen.  ;-)


----------



## Scott-y (29. Mai 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> rudy und ich fahren kann aber nur 2 mann und 2 bikes transportieren bin allso voll



 Macht nix..... Das hält mich nicht ab. Ich will das meiner alten Karre nur ungern zumuten.Dann soll es so sein. Ich bekomme erst Dienstag mein neues Auto
P.S. Ich suche einen Rad-Träger für die Hängerkupplung!!!  Wer allso eine noch über hat.......  Über den finanziellen Ausgleich kann man sich unterhalten.


----------



## 1Tintin (29. Mai 2010)

Hi Braunlagebiker, (ala Deister goes Braunlage,)
sorry das wir nicht tschüss gesagt haben, mussten um 4 schon heimwärts.
Hoffe das alle ohne Schäden Heim gekommen sind.
War ein klasse Tag, nach den den ersten beiden Abfahrten wurde es ja immer besser.

Northshores machen ja richtig spass!


Bis bald 

Tintin


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Mai 2010)

Habt ihr Fotos gemacht?

@Rennfahrer: Bis morgen!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Mai 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr morgen in Dassel sein? Sart ist um 10:00.



Flo und ich werden so gg. 9 da sein.
Mit Vorbelasten war nix. Meine Kinder fanden das doof 
Also werde ich mich mit 3 Hefe und Lena einstimmen 

Esst schön auf, damit sich der Regen verzieht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (29. Mai 2010)

Neeeeee, leider irgendwie keine Zeit. Sooooo viele Abfahrten wie in anderen Parks schafft man ja irgendwie nicht. Braunlage ist aber auch nicht wirklich spektakulär . War nett zu fahren, aber auch nicht so dolle wie in anderen Parks. Die Strecken sind sehr tretlastig, die Anfahrten für Sprünge und Northshores teilweise echt blöde gemacht, sowie die Landungen. Der normale Downhill ist ab Mitte etwas überschwemmt. Da kippt man dann nach den Steinen in Zeitlupe in eins der vielen Sumpflöcher. Speed kommt da nicht so dolle auf wie man es gewohnt ist. Den Singletrail fand ich schön anspruchsvoll, mal was anderes . Es sind generell halt keine typischen Downhill- bzw. Freeridestrecken. Ich persönlich lerne in Winterberg/Willingen mehr dazu. Über kleinere Steine und viele Wurzeln kann man auch hier im Deister fahren . Mir fehlen die Anlieger und schnellen Passagen. So einmal im Jahr hinfahren ist ganz nett und mit allen zu fahren war auch mal wieder richtig schöööööööön . Das Personal war aber nett, die Gondeln wurden zügig befüllt und hoch kam man auch relativ schnell. Zum Enduro fahren kann man auch so mal in den Harz, macht mehr spaß. Naturbelassen ist ja manchmal schön, aber hier sind die Strecken teilweise nur so dahingeklatscht . Etwas mehr  würde den Strecken gut tun!

Es wurde heute "im" Park eine Wanderin von nem Downhiller auf dem Schotterweg umgefahren . Der hat wohl überhaupt nicht auf die Wanderer geachtet und hatte anscheinend auch kein Einsehen. Puh, sowas ist echt hart, die Arme! Zum Glück hab ichs nicht mit ansehen müssen.

@tintin: hab mich schon gewundert, dass wir euch nicht mehr gesehen haben .


----------



## Barbie SHG (29. Mai 2010)

Wir waren heut im Harz,
war wie immer Geil 

 







Nachdem wir zum 2. Mal an der Hanskühnenburg ankamen (gezeichnet von fast 1600HMs) hatte wir uns ein leckeres Nackensteak verdient.
Zum Nachtisch gabs dann Nasser Weg 

 

Lob an Dease den Streckenplaner (5 Tails auf 43KM)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Mai 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> @roudy:Hängst dein DF shirt immer ins Fenster??



Bei den Nachbarn hängen Ferrari und Bayern Münchern Fahnen. Da finde ich DF als Kontrast ganz gut.


----------



## exto (29. Mai 2010)

06:15 los, 20:45 wieder zu Hause. So sollte ein Bike-Tag doch aussehen, oder? 

Jetzt bin ich aber echt kaputt...

Andreas, danke noch mal für's mitnehmen


----------



## janisj (29. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Neeeeee, leider irgendwie keine Zeit. Sooooo viele Abfahrten wie in anderen Parks schafft man ja irgendwie nicht. Braunlage ist aber auch nicht wirklich spektakulär . War nett zu fahren, aber auch nicht so dolle wie in anderen Parks. Die Strecken sind sehr tretlastig, die Anfahrten für Sprünge und Northshores teilweise echt blöde gemacht, sowie die Landungen. Der normale Downhill ist ab Mitte etwas überschwemmt. Da kippt man dann nach den Steinen in Zeitlupe in eins der vielen Sumpflöcher. Speed kommt da nicht so dolle auf wie man es gewohnt ist. Den Singletrail fand ich schön anspruchsvoll, mal was anderes . Es sind generell halt keine typischen Downhill- bzw. Freeridestrecken. Ich persönlich lerne in Winterberg/Willingen mehr dazu. Über kleinere Steine und viele Wurzeln kann man auch hier im Deister fahren . Mir fehlen die Anlieger und schnellen Passagen. So einmal im Jahr hinfahren ist ganz nett und mit allen zu fahren war auch mal wieder richtig schöööööööön . Das Personal war aber nett, die Gondeln wurden zügig befüllt und hoch kam man auch relativ schnell. Zum Enduro fahren kann man auch so mal in den Harz, macht mehr spaß. Naturbelassen ist ja manchmal schön, aber hier sind die Strecken teilweise nur so dahingeklatscht . Etwas mehr  würde den Strecken gut tun!
> 
> Es wurde heute "im" Park eine Wanderin von nem Downhiller auf dem Schotterweg umgefahren . Der hat wohl überhaupt nicht auf die Wanderer geachtet und hatte anscheinend auch kein Einsehen. Puh, sowas ist echt hart, die Arme! Zum Glück hab ichs nicht mit ansehen müssen.
> 
> @tintin: hab mich schon gewundert, dass wir euch nicht mehr gesehen haben .



Ja, Heute war es echt toll, abgesen von Match zwischen Würzeln und Steine. Hab ein paar Strecken auf Video aufgenommen, leider waren alle fast immer schneller als meine wenigkeit. Ich werde dann Morgen was zusammenschneiden und hier einstellen. 
Den zwischen(un)fall mit dem Downhiler und eine Wanderdame habe ich auf dem Band (nur die Lage und Folgen, sah ziemlich blutig aus).


----------



## Phil81 (29. Mai 2010)

War nen Super Tag und ne super Truppe.

Projekt 2011 die Welle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (29. Mai 2010)

Hehe...wird in den Kalendar für Mai 2011 eingetragen . Ich erinnere dich dran, ich hab da auch noch so einiges vor ! Wenn ich das jetzt so nochmal lese...mein Beitrag sollte jetzt auch nicht soooo negativ klingen , mit euch machts doch immer Spaß ! Nur der Park hat mich noch nicht so überzeugt!
Janis, mit deinem Trek wärste bestimmt noch schneller gefahren, das Gewicht von deinem Rotwild hat dich bestimmt bloß so in den tiefen Matsch runtergezogen !


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (30. Mai 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> 8:30 bei mir?


8:31h


----------



## Skyjet (30. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen..... war gestern so kaputt, um überhaupt noch den Lappi aufzuklappen, geschweige noch einen Beitrag zu schreiben. So den ganzen Tag zu knattern ist halt doch anstrengend. Immerhin sind wir ca. 35km gefahren, gerutscht, gesprungen und oder geflogen......das schlaucht.
Mir hat es echt Spaß gemacht. Ok, war vielleicht irgendwann ein wenig einseitig, aber im Großen und Ganzen echt nett. Vorallem hatte man mal die Gelegenheit, seinen MTB Horizont zu erweitern. Wie jenna schon schrieb; das Personal war sehr nett. Für eine Gondelfahrt benötigte man 12,5 min. Den Northshore Part fand ich auch sehr cool und man konnte auf anhieb auch fast alles fahren. Aber nächstes Mal mit Brustpanzer wird bei mir auch Project Big Wave in Angriff genommen. Die etwas kleinere Welle, sind wir dann auch recht schnell runter gesurft. Phil, den Termin hab ich auch notiert  "Das kann man fahren".....(kleiner Insider)
Der Unfall gleich am Anfang des schönen Tages, bremste mich anschließend doch ein wenig. Man konnte diese Szene nicht so schnell ausblenden. Aber solch ein egoistisches und an Rücksichtslosigkeit kaum zu überbietendes Verhalten ist nicht zu tolarieren. Er hat sein Verhalten gegenüber der Wanderin, die echt taff war, nicht einmal eingesehen. Fazit: Idiot.....
Huch....das Wetter wird gerade etwas besser....vielleicht fahre ich mit Maren heute noch eine kleine Runde....Rakete oder so. also bis später....


----------



## zoomie (30. Mai 2010)

Hey Braunlagebiker/-innen, 
vielen Dank, war super mit euch  !!!
Die ersten zwei Abfahrten hab ich mir richtig einen abgestokelt - aber es wurde immer besser, zum Schluß bin ich sogar noch mit den Hamburgern gesprungen . Da darf man dann echt nicht aufgeben, auch wenn man bei der ersten Abfahrt nach 150m schon im Dreck liegt wg Matschlochumfahrenwollen.. 
Besonderes Dankeschön natürlich an meinen Coach Jenna  !!!

@Phil: ..dann rockst Du den Fels also das nächste Mal


----------



## taifun (30. Mai 2010)

Viel Spaß unseren Racern heute bei dem Wetter
@quenodium..okay


----------



## Dease (30. Mai 2010)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Lob an Dease den Streckenplaner (5 Tails auf 43KM)



Merci beaucoup.
Tante Ju und Nasser Weg muss man im Südharz einfach fahren. Sind echte Highlights. Das bezahlt man halt mit Höhemetern.

Leider regnets hier heute schon seit Stunden , so dass es mit ner lockeren Runde gegen die lahmen Beine, bevor es wieder gen Heimat geht, nix wird.

PS: Ich habe 6 Trails & 47 KM  gezählt.


----------



## chris2305 (30. Mai 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Viel Spaß unseren Racern heute bei dem Wetter
> @quenodium..okay



Hab mich mal gegen den Schlamm und für die Familie entschieden, aber da hat es auch noch richtig geregnet.

Denke nicht das Quen das Podium schafft


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Mai 2010)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Lob an Dease den Streckenplaner (5 Tails auf 43KM)



naja, dhf hat´s aber auch drauf  
die letzten von ihm geplanten gps-harztouren waren auch immer sehr sehr  traillastig .


----------



## tom de la zett (30. Mai 2010)

na sowas, wir haben gestern auch die Harzsaison eröffnet. Wollten auch erst Richtung Acker, aber ich vermute mal, dass der nasse Weg zZ seinem Namen noch mehr als alle Ehre macht, oder? Schließlich war ich da vor 6 Wochen noch Skilaufen...
Haben dann Trailtour rund um Clausthal über Wildemann, Lautental, Hahnenklee mit Abstecher auf den Bocksberg und Bikepark-Singletrail (matsch-patsch) Abfahrt und einmal noch hoch "auf Schalke". Seeeehr traillastige Tour dort, hat FBE_Kay gut ausgearbeitet: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.42297.html


----------



## Jennfa (30. Mai 2010)

Ich könnte :kotz:. Tatsächlich hat sich jetzt nach Ausbau der Feder bestätigt, dass meine Gabel WIEDER mal den Federweg nicht mehr hergibt. Ich bin also schön mit 130mm anstatt mit 160 unterwegs . Das scheint immer so schleichend zu kommen, dass ich es immer erst merke wenn es wirklich schlimm wird! Ich möchte mal erleben, dass solch teure Teile auch mal so funktionieren wie sie sollen! Naja bis zum Urlaub sollte wohl alles wieder gut sein mit den Gabeln die hier rumfliegen. Jetzt hab ich die Revelation drin, die eigentlich mal WIEDER wegen Buchsenspiel weggschickt werden müsste!

So, jetzt wird erstmal die fette Pelle von Rainking wieder runtergezogen . Es war doch so schön gestern . Da hat Phils Werbung wieder voll eingeschlagen . Jetzt fehlt nur noch der MM Downhill für hinten und der Urlaub kann kommen. Wer hätte gedacht, dass ich in Braunlage mal nen Durchschlag mit den normalen MM Pellen hab. Muss ein grober Fahrfehler gewesen sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (30. Mai 2010)

Ich sollte langsam mal Kohle kriegen für meine Promotion


----------



## Dease (30. Mai 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> na sowas, wir haben gestern auch die Harzsaison eröffnet. Wollten auch erst Richtung Acker, aber ich vermute mal, dass der nasse Weg zZ seinem Namen noch mehr als alle Ehre macht, oder? Schließlich war ich da vor 6 Wochen noch Skilaufen...



Richtig trocken ist der ja nie, aber bis auf ein paar Meter bin ich alles gefahren. Ging besser als vorher gedacht.
Vor ca. 4 Wochen bin ich den Nassen Weg aber auch schon mal gefahren. Da lagen auf dem Teil vor dem Steinfeld noch zig umgestürzte Bäume. Die sind inzwischen weggeräumt. Nur im Steinfeld liegen noch 2 Stck.

Plane mit BarbieSHG für den Juni oder den August noch mal ne Harztour. Startpunkt dann in Bad Harzburg.


----------



## tom de la zett (30. Mai 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Richtig trocken ist der ja nie, aber bis auf ein paar Meter bin ich alles gefahren. Ging besser als vorher gedacht.
> Vor ca. 4 Wochen bin ich den Nassen Weg aber auch schon mal gefahren. Da lagen auf dem Teil vor dem Steinfeld noch zig umgestürzte Bäume. Die sind inzwischen weggeräumt. Nur im Steinfeld liegen noch 2 Stck.
> 
> Plane mit BarbieSHG für den Juni oder den August noch mal ne Harztour. Startpunkt dann in Bad Harzburg.



Au ja, lass mal machen. Sagt mal Bescheid - vielleicht lern ich noch neues kennen!


----------



## Dease (30. Mai 2010)

Wenn Du kein Problem damit hast ein bißchen langsamer als sonst zu fahren, gerne. 

Wollten vor unserem AlpX noch mal ne Trainingseinheit im Harz einstreuen.


----------



## janisj (30. Mai 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Habt ihr Fotos gemacht?



Eine 12 min lange Fotoreihe gibts in IG zu genießen


----------



## Quen (30. Mai 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Viel Spaß unseren Racern heute bei dem Wetter
> @quenodium..okay


Ha ha! 



chris2305 schrieb:


> Hab mich mal gegen den Schlamm und für die Familie entschieden, aber da hat es auch noch richtig geregnet.
> 
> Denke nicht das Quen das Podium schafft


Ar$ch! 

Aber stimmt, Podium war nicht drin. Bin in meiner AK wohl 5., Gesamt 11. Wenn ich meinen Sturz berücksichtige, bin ich damit ganz zufrieden.
Bin gleich nach der 1. Runde auf einem kurzen Asphaltstück abgeschmiert. 

Für Kai lief es ebenfalls gut, Johann hat die anderen Deisterfreunde hinter sich gelassen. 

Die Strecke war dermaßen weich und tief, dass es schon fast keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat. Stellenweise war es selbst in der Ebene so tief, dass man zu Fuß schneller unterwegs war... bergab konnte man auch nicht so richtig laufen lassen, da durch die vielen tiefen Spurrillen immer höchste Konzentration gefragt war. Anfangs dachte ich noch, dass das Schotterstück bestimmt tierisch nerven wird - nun muss ich sagen, dass man da fast regenerieren konnte. 

Aber was uns nicht umbringt...









Ein paar weitere Bilder sind in meiner Galerie.


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Mai 2010)

fotos hab ich schon auf der deisterfreun.de-facebookseite eingefügt


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Für Kai lief es ebenfalls gut,



2nd place is 1st loser. 


einen wink mit dem zaunpfahl habe in beim gehen auch noch bekommen.

am einbeck-lkw konnte man sich unter angabe der startnummer noch ein präsent abholen. jeder startnummer wurde etwas zugelost.
der sieger in meiner klasse war auch grade da und bekommt ne schöne 5l-partydose.

da war ich an der reihe: "welche nummer?" - "95" - er guckt in seine liste und gibt mit nen squeezy powerriegel.


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> 2nd place is 1st loser.
> 
> 
> einen wink mit dem zaunpfahl habe in beim gehen auch noch bekommen.
> ...



es geht noch schlimmer: hab mir dort letztes Jahr in der letzten Runde den Reifen (Tubeless) aufgeschlitz und mein Gewinn war ein Schwalbe Schlauch  
Ich glaube die machen das Extra mit den passenden Gewinnen.

edit, @Hoerman: das mit dem Harz machen wir dieses Jahr auch noch mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (30. Mai 2010)

Buhuuuuu ich will den Deister zurück.

Wenn ich schon nicht mitfahren kann was muss ich tun um die Fotos in der IG zu schauen?

München Stinkt nur regen bei den Bayern.


----------



## Barbie SHG (30. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> naja, dhf hat´s aber auch drauf
> die letzten von ihm geplanten gps-harztouren waren auch immer sehr sehr traillastig .


 
Na logo. Unsere 3 gemeinsamen Harztouren vorletztes Jahr waren supergut. Letztes Jahr bin ich ja dann noch die von DHF 2008 geplante Tour von Bad Harzburg nachgefahren (Ist die Tour wo SChappi seinen Pokal für den besten Abflug 2008 erhalten hat). 
Das ist bis heute noch meine Lieblingsharztour


----------



## Madeba (30. Mai 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ich glaube die machen das Extra mit den passenden Gewinnen.


da hab ich Colatrinker doch letztes Jahr einen Sixpack gewonnen... 



Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @Hoerman: das mit dem Harz machen wir dieses Jahr auch noch mal!


aber nich nur dem hoerman Bescheid sagen !   


wobei mir einfällt, das Du mir eigentlich noch eine Süntelspitzkehrenwurzeltrailbeschreibung schuldest...


----------



## Skyjet (31. Mai 2010)

janisj schrieb:


> Eine 12 min lange Fotoreihe gibts in IG zu genießen



Super Video....vielen Dank...


----------



## wurzelpistensau (31. Mai 2010)

Jau, Video ist gut geworden! Wäre ja doch gern dabei gewesen... 


Wer weiß denn, ob es noch kurze Trikots der deisterfreun.de gibt und wenn ja, in welchen Größen? 
Das Lange zum Spaßbiken ist klasse, aber für die  XC-Pfeile hätte ich gern noch ein schlankes, weniger flatterhaftes Trikot. 
Mann will ja Farbe bekennen! ;-)


----------



## harmstommy (31. Mai 2010)

Wie erging es eigentlich den Racern in Dassel?
BErichte, Fotos? ? ?






roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Flo und ich werden so gg. 9 da sein.
> Mit Vorbelasten war nix. Meine Kinder fanden das doof
> Also werde ich mich mit 3 Hefe und Lena einstimmen
> 
> Esst schön auf, damit sich der Regen verzieht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2010)

fotos bei Quen und mir im album.

was bei mir dabei rausgekommen ist, siehst du auch da.


----------



## harmstommy (31. Mai 2010)

Ahhh, danke,
hatte gar nicht gedacht, dass das schon aktuell war von Dassel oben....





k_star schrieb:


> fotos bei Quen und mir im album.
> 
> was bei mir dabei rausgekommen ist, siehst du auch da.


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. Mai 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> da hab ich Colatrinker doch letztes Jahr einen Sixpack gewonnen...
> 
> 
> aber nich nur dem hoerman Bescheid sagen !
> ...



Bescheid sagen: mach ich.
Spitzkehrendingsbums: am Hohenstein  links runter und nicht am Hang weiter bis zu den Treppen und Baxmannbaude, sondern gleich am Anfang links gerade runter. Da kommen schöne enge Kurven und ein Baum   muss überfahren werden. Da glüht die Bremse wenn du unten ankommst


----------



## chris2305 (31. Mai 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Bescheid sagen: mach ich.
> Spitzkehrendingsbums: am Hohenstein  links runter und nicht am Hang weiter bis zu den Treppen und Baxmannbaude, sondern gleich am Anfang links gerade runter. Da kommen schöne enge Kurven und ein Baum   muss überfahren werden. Da glüht die Bremse wenn du unten ankommst



Na den wird doch der "Süntelgeist" kennen,oder??


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Mai 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> Wie erging es eigentlich den Racern in Dassel?
> BErichte, Fotos? ? ?




schaust du bei facebook rein unter deisterfreun.de

oder nimmst gleich diesen link : *http://www.facebook.com/pages/deiste...2317759?ref=ts


*


----------



## Niggels (31. Mai 2010)

Schoene Gruesse von Malle an die Deisterfreun.de


----------



## 1Tintin (31. Mai 2010)

Nabend,
wie sieht es mit ner Feierabendrunde diese Woche aus??
MI oder DO ab 1800 ab Barsinghausen Spochtplatz??

Nochwas für Flashmobfans: http://www.goolive.de/meet56210.html
wer Bock hat? Ich finds ne coole Idee.

Hab schon mal drüber nachgedacht nen MTB Flashmob in Hannover zu machen!

Tintin


----------



## toschi (31. Mai 2010)

Irgend eine Bikerin hat doch noch ein Bike gesucht, Budget lag glaub ich so bei 1800 euro, bin gerade beim stöbern auf das hier gestossen, vielleicht von Interesse, ich glaub das ist ein Schnäppchen zumal es noch in kleinen Größen lieferbar ist, leider findet man keine Geotabelle vom Rahmen, aber vielleicht könnt Ihr ja Euren Senf mal dazu abgeben, Ausstattung ist jedenfalls ganz brauchbar...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Mai 2010)

Sieht aus wie ein Commencal von der Anlenkung her.


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Mai 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Commencal von der Anlenkung her.




sieht vom aufkleber eher wie ein univega aus würde ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Mai 2010)

Das hab ich auch gesehen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Mai 2010)

Dassel hat meinem LRS den Rest gegeben.
Hat jemand noch ´ne XT oder XTR Bremse mit CL liegen?
Für billich?
Oder was anderes mit CL Scheiben kompatibles?

Mein Kurzbericht aus Dassel: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7210445&postcount=45


----------



## Madeba (31. Mai 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Bescheid sagen: mach ich.
> Spitzkehrendingsbums: am Hohenstein  links runter und nicht am Hang weiter bis zu den Treppen und Baxmannbaude, sondern gleich am Anfang links gerade runter. Da kommen schöne enge Kurven und ein Baum   muss überfahren werden. Da glüht die Bremse wenn du unten ankommst


wie jetzt ? den Trail kanntet Ihr bisher nicht ? tststs... 

habt Ihr da gebremst ?  ... 

im Ernst: ich wäre ja schon froh, wenn ich da mal in einem Rutsch runterkommen würde, aber das scheitert ja schon an der Treppe am Anfang 
deswegen fahre ich ja auch immer von unten den Klippenweg rauf und dann zu dem Steinmännchen runter


----------



## taifun (31. Mai 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sieht vom aufkleber eher wie ein univega aus würde ich sagen


Könnte auch ein Focus sein....(weiß von nichts)


----------



## firefighter76 (31. Mai 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Dassel hat meinem LRS den Rest gegeben.
> Hat jemand noch ´ne XT oder XTR Bremse mit CL liegen?
> Für billich?
> Oder was anderes mit CL Scheiben kompatibles?
> ...



kannst doch auch CL auf 6loch adapter verwenden ??


----------



## herkulars (1. Juni 2010)

> kannst doch auch CL auf 6loch adapter verwenden ??



Jehova!


----------



## Heidekraut.net (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo Deisterfreun.de,

waren zur selben Zeit auch im Bikepark Braunlage. Ein paar Fotos gibt es auf der Seite www.bergtal-mtb.de unter Bilder. Leider sind die Seitenzahlen und der Hintergrund bei den Bildern weiß, also wenn ihr zur nächsten Bilderseite möchtet müss ihr neben die Zahl klicken. Wir arbeiten noch an der Seite.

Happy Trails.....
Marco


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Juni 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Nabend,
> wie sieht es mit ner Feierabendrunde diese Woche aus??
> MI oder DO ab 1800 ab Barsinghausen Spochtplatz?
> 
> Tintin



ich könnte am Mittwoch um 18:00


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Juni 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich könnte am Mittwoch um 18:00


 
Ich nich´. Ich habe bei der Trainingsplanung wieder die Regentage abbekommen 
Zudem ist das HT nach Dassel noch waidwund und die Gabel vom Enduro steht noch 2 Wochen bei Toxo. (Dann sinds 5 Wochen!). Nie wieder kaufe ich was, wo ich den Service nicht selbst hinkriege oder was ich bei defekt wegwerfen kann.
Angekündigt waren 2 Tage wg. Garantieabwicklung, dann wars aber doch nur TALAS auf Kulanz und normaler Service = normale Hauptsaisondurchlaufzeit 20 Arbeitstage +/- ein paar.
Dafür ist mein LRS, den ich gestern Abend bestellt habe heute schon in der Post 

Wo wir grad beim jammern und Schadenfreude sind: Mir ist gestern mal wieder ein LATEX-Schlauch geplatz. Wie immer im Keller beim aufpumpen.
Weiter gilt LATEX platzt im Keller, BUTYL aufm Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (1. Juni 2010)

Heidekraut.net schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterfreun.de,
> 
> waren zur selben Zeit auch im Bikepark Braunlage. Ein paar Fotos gibt es auf der Seite www.bergtal-mtb.de unter Bilder. Leider sind die Seitenzahlen und der Hintergrund bei den Bildern weiß, also wenn ihr zur nächsten Bilderseite möchtet müss ihr neben die Zahl klicken. Wir arbeiten noch an der Seite.
> 
> ...



Hey - coole Bilder ! Danke für den link !

..und das Beste daran ist:
Ich kann damit beweisen, daß mir ein Mann auf'm Wurmberg zu Füßen lag


----------



## taifun (1. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Weiter gilt LATEX platzt im Keller.



hmmmm,was machst Du mit Latex im Keller?


----------



## matzinski (1. Juni 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich könnte am Mittwoch um 18:00


Vieleicht schließe ich mich an. Das entscheide ich morgen spontan.


----------



## 1Tintin (1. Juni 2010)

Also,
Feierabenrunde morgen 1800 ab Barsinghausen Sportplatz oben.

Tintin


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juni 2010)

schöne grüße von steffen ! 
(der es immer noch nicht geschafft hat bei der telekom nachzufragen, was seine dsl-leitung macht )

er fährt wahrscheinlich am samstag mit  seinem nachbarn peter in den bikepark hahnenklee. 

wer lust hat , kann gerne mitkommen.

i.a. hoerman


----------



## lakekeman (1. Juni 2010)

Jenna und ich werden uns am Samstag mit Janis in Bad Harzburg treffen um von dort eine entspannte Trailtour zu starten. -> Keine Temporekorde, keine KM/HM Höchstwerte, einfach mal einige coole Trails abgrasen. Wetter soll ja super werden. Wer mitkommen möchte kann sich gerne bei mir per pn melden zwecks weiterer Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sn00by (1. Juni 2010)

Hätte ich doch nur schon mein Bike, dann müsste ich nicht mehr mit dem Trekkingding durch die Gegend radeln...  Noch bis Ende Juni muss ich warten.....


----------



## harmstommy (1. Juni 2010)

N'abend,
ich treffe mich morgen um ca. 17Uhr am Gestüt Webelsgrund (am Kkleinen Deister) mit zwei Freunden zu einer kleinen Feierabendrunde durch den Saupark um anschließend in den Deister zu fahren. Vermutlich über Deisterpforte ? ? ?
Wenn jemand Lust hat....


----------



## matzinski (2. Juni 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Also,
> Feierabenrunde morgen 1800 ab Barsinghausen Sportplatz oben.
> 
> Tintin


Bin dabei


----------



## 1Tintin (2. Juni 2010)

@Homer:

biste dabei? 1800


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Juni 2010)

jawoll


----------



## taxifolia (2. Juni 2010)

...bin auch dabei- heute 1800 SPOPLA
taxi


----------



## Skyjet (2. Juni 2010)

Werde morgen früh fahren....jemand dabei, der auch Urlaub hat oder den Feiertag genießen kann?


----------



## Sn00by (3. Juni 2010)

Planaenderung. Ich kann mein Bike schon samstag holen  yeah! Es kann losgehen.


----------



## bastis (3. Juni 2010)

hat wer was ausm deister gehört heute?


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juni 2010)

warum, war was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (3. Juni 2010)

ich finde es sind die letzten tage oder sogar wochen sehr wenig mtbiker im deister unterwegs, ich habe die letzten 4 tage höhstens eine handvoll gesehen! ich wundere mich sehr darüber!


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juni 2010)

heute sind wohl welche gefahren, sonntags die frühschicht fährt auch immer.

der deister ist ja nicht grade klein ...


----------



## bastis (3. Juni 2010)

ja da hast du wohl recht, ja wenn ich auch die kondition und ein bike hätte welches nicht gerade um die 20 kg wiegen würde dann würde ich sonntags auch mitfahren


----------



## taifun (3. Juni 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ich finde es sind die letzten tage oder sogar wochen sehr wenig mtbiker im deister unterwegs, ich habe die letzten 4 tage höhstens eine handvoll gesehen! ich wundere mich sehr darüber!



Es könnte natürlich auch sein das einige von den Bikern arbeiten


----------



## bastis (3. Juni 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Es könnte natürlich auch sein das einige von den Bikern arbeiten



arbeit, och neeeee! also ich habe urlaub und schon müssen alle arbeiten 

nein ist schon klar, es ist mir nur aufgefallen, ich meine auch nicht nur die cc fraktion auch die fr fraktion, viele weiss ich sind rüber zum nordmann aba na ja !


----------



## taifun (3. Juni 2010)

Einige sind auch Rennen gefahren,andere waren im Bikepark und andere mit der Famillie zusammen


----------



## bastis (3. Juni 2010)

ok, du hast gewonnen... sie leben alle noch


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juni 2010)

ist noch wer am sonntag in clausthal-zellerfeld am start?

wollte zwar erst nicht, aber irgendwie gehts nicht ohne.
habe mich für die mitteldistanz angemeldet.
falls die möglichkeit besteht sich während des rennens zu entscheiden, werde ich bei gutem gefühl mal die lange runde versuchen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Juni 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ok, du hast gewonnen... sie leben alle noch


Momentan ist aus unserer Richtung eher ruhig.
Das stimmt.


Evel hat kein DSL
Schappi versucht seinen Rekord von 167 Wochenstunden zu toppen
Hoerman hat Nase
Roudy keine Gabel
Zudem sind die meisten längst aus der Schule und fahren, so wie ich, auch mal erst ab 20 Uhr 

Wer begleitet mich morgen?
CC-Runde mit Trailanteil => 3/60/1300


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (3. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Evel hat kein DSL
> Schappi versucht seinen Rekord von 167 Wochenstunden zu toppen
> Hoerman hat Nase
> Roudy keine Gabel -nimm Löffel
> ...


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hoerman hat Nase
> 
> Wer begleitet mich morgen?
> CC-Runde mit Trailanteil => 3/60/1300



aus o.g. gründen 
und das bei dem wetter


----------



## harmstommy (3. Juni 2010)

Wann willst du denn los?



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Momentan ist aus unserer Richtung eher ruhig.
> Das stimmt.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Juni 2010)

taifun schrieb:


>


Wer hat noch einen 160 mm Löffel rumliegen?



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> aus o.g. Gründen
> und das bei dem Wetter


Es gibt Zeiten, da haut einem das Leben so richtig in die Fresse...danach kommen bessere zeiten.



harmstommy schrieb:


> Wann willst du denn los?


Plan ist 15-15:30 = paßt das?


----------



## harmstommy (3. Juni 2010)

Für mich in jedem Fall zu früh. Vielleicht kann man sich später begegnen. Muss bis 15:30 arbeiten und könnte nicht vor 16:30 am Deister sein. 



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Momentan ist aus unserer Richtung eher ruhig.
> Das stimmt.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris2305 (4. Juni 2010)

Evel braucht kein DSL!!
1. Hat er Hoerman
2. braucht er nur Spaten und ne Harke, danach ein Bike zum Glück

Was er jetzt nicht postet geht er lieber biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (4. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> heute sind wohl welche gefahren, sonntags die frühschicht fährt auch immer.
> 
> der deister ist ja nicht grade klein ...


Apropos Frühschicht. Wie wär's, wenn wir So bei dem mega-Wetter den Startschuss um 8:31  am Fundament abfeuern  ?


----------



## Skyjet (4. Juni 2010)

Moin....wollte eigentlich gleich wieder in den deister (Enduro-Tour). Oder hat auch jemand vor, heute Nachmittag zu fahren?


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Es gibt Zeiten, da haut einem das Leben so richtig in die Fresse...danach kommen bessere zeiten.



jeder boxschlag einzeln wär ja noch zu verkraften, aber als serie, da gehst du irgendwann k.o. 

so stark sind dann meine nehmerqualitäten auch nicht


----------



## Power-Valve (4. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ist noch wer am sonntag in clausthal-zellerfeld am start?
> 
> wollte zwar erst nicht, aber irgendwie gehts nicht ohne.
> habe mich für die mitteldistanz angemeldet.
> falls die möglichkeit besteht sich während des rennens zu entscheiden, werde ich bei gutem gefühl mal die lange runde versuchen.



7 freie RADikale sind am Start, falls du also gruen-orange Trikots mit bekannten oder unbekannten Gesichtern siehst...
Ich nicht, muss zum brunchen... 

Viel Spass!
Uwe


----------



## herkulars (4. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer hat noch einen 160 mm Löffel rumliegen?



Falls es Dir hilft: Du bist nicht allein. Meine 160er Forke ist auch weg und die neue Schaltung für's Hardtail kommt mit Glück heute an.

Genug gejammert, zum Glück gibt's nette Leute, die einem Bikes leihen


----------



## chris2305 (4. Juni 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Falls es Dir hilft: Du bist nicht allein. Meine 160er Forke ist auch weg und die neue Schaltung für's Hardtail kommt mit Glück heute an.
> 
> Genug gejammert, zum Glück gibt's nette Leute, die einem Bikes leihen



Hättest du man gleich u-Turn genommen.
Man gut das ich nette Tipp-Geber hatte


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Juni 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> Für mich in jedem Fall zu früh. Vielleicht kann man sich später begegnen. Muss bis 15:30 arbeiten und könnte nicht vor 16:30 am Deister sein.


 
Dann treffen wir uns um 16:30 bei Holzmüller und du zeigst mir dein Revier  => Bei Änderungen bitte SMS, mache gleich Feierabend


----------



## herkulars (4. Juni 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Hättest du man gleich u-Turn genommen.



Jetzt bohr' doch nicht auch noch in der Wunde rum! 

Ich hab Rose gebeten den Krempel auf U-Turn umzubauen. Hoffen wir mal, dass sie's tun. Falls nicht: Möchte jemand ne Lyrik 2Step kaufen? Frisch vom Service! Hält garantiert die nächsten 5 Monate. Vielleicht.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juni 2010)

weiß einer von euch, wo das war , und wer das war. 

interessant finde ich ja den satz :
die wege im oberen teil sind nach den regenfällen nicht passierbar. 

war´s wirklich der regen, oder doch eher die haravester 

ohne worte auch der vorletzte satz 


wie auch immer. 
gute besserung an den verunfallten .


----------



## tom de la zett (4. Juni 2010)

wahrscheinlich nen Nordrhein-Vandale.... meine Heimat hatte ja frei.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Juni 2010)

Ladies Only ?


----------



## bastis (4. Juni 2010)

in welcher zeitung stand das den?




SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ladies Only ?




frankweg


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juni 2010)

klick mal auf den text.


----------



## bastis (4. Juni 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ladies Only ?





k_star schrieb:


> klick mal auf den text.



danke


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2010)

Ne, Frankweg ...


----------



## bastis (4. Juni 2010)

hey princess


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2010)

... from MHH ...


----------



## bastis (4. Juni 2010)

was gab es zum abendbrot? habe übrigens filme hier! bin aba morgen vormittag und mittags beschäftigt, habe wichtige sachen zu erledigen .


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ... from MHH ...



hat´s dich zereselt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2010)

Jo, dummer Fehler gewesen ... Saison is beendet


----------



## zoomie (4. Juni 2010)

..gute Besserung..!!!


----------



## taifun (4. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jo, dummer Fehler gewesen ... Saison is beendet



Hey,soll ich jetzt neidisch werden? Bei mir kam kein Hubschrauber!

Oder wolltest mir nur nachmachen;-)


Trotzdem Gute Besserung


----------



## bastis (4. Juni 2010)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/663828]
	
[/URL]
koma kona kleines andenken


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2010)

Dank euch Allen ... ride on ride free


----------



## marcx (4. Juni 2010)

Immerhin einen Freiflug mit der Killerbiene gewonnen. Bei Bewusstsein ist das ne dolle Sache 

Ich hatte das gestern auf der Arbeit gehört, dass sich Kollegen festgefahren haben - ganz vergessen hier zu fragen wer sich gelegt hat..

Alles Gute wünsch ich! Was haste dir gebrochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (5. Juni 2010)

Schönen guten morgen, einen schönen tag und ab in the wood <.´9


----------



## Madeba (5. Juni 2010)

ist heute Nachmittag jemand im Westdeister unterwegs ? 

Ich habe mittlerweile ein wenig den Überblick verloren, was es dort so alles an Neuigkeiten gibt und bräuchte mal eine Fortbildung...


----------



## matzinski (5. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Apropos Frühschicht. Wie wär's, wenn wir So bei dem mega-Wetter den Startschuss um 8:31  am Fundament abfeuern  ?


Wat is? Will morgen keiner mit


----------



## Quen (5. Juni 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Hey,soll ich jetzt neidisch werden? Bei mir kam kein Hubschrauber!
> 
> Oder wolltest mir nur nachmachen;-)
> 
> ...


Dafür hattest du auch das THW & Co.


----------



## firefighter76 (5. Juni 2010)

wer ist den so morgen ab 11-12uhr so unterwegs und ab wo


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Juni 2010)

Ich wäre morgen um 10:00 am Spochtplatz Basche und muss spätestens 13:30 wieder zurück sein


----------



## Sn00by (5. Juni 2010)

Da ich mein Bike nun habe, werde ich wohl morgen mit nem Kumpel aus Hannover in Richtung Deister starten. Allerdings wissen wir noch nicht wann und wohin und was überhaupt. ;D

Hab heute mein Bike geholt und auf einer Entspannungsausfahrt mit der Freundin habe ich mir auf nem kleinen Feldweg gleich mal den Reifen zerledert. Wahsinn. Nu ist er getauscht. Dazu mal eine Frage, ich denke ich hab mir nen Stock ungünstig auf die Seite des Mantels kommen lassen. DArauf hgin verlor dieser Luft. Ist es da sinnvoll den Kompletten Mantel mit zu tauschen? Also im Schlauch fand ich eine Beschädigung, im Mantel nicht.  Danke schonmal im Voraus, falls mir jemand antwortet 

Gute Besserung an den Verunfallten!


----------



## Skyjet (5. Juni 2010)

Ich auch....Matze komm doch auch um 1000 zum Sportplatz


----------



## bastis (5. Juni 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Da ich mein Bike nun habe, werde ich wohl morgen mit nem Kumpel aus Hannover in Richtung Deister starten. Allerdings wissen wir noch nicht wann und wohin und was überhaupt. ;D
> 
> Hab heute mein Bike geholt und auf einer Entspannungsausfahrt mit der Freundin habe ich mir auf nem kleinen Feldweg gleich mal den Reifen zerledert. Wahsinn. Nu ist er getauscht. Dazu mal eine Frage, ich denke ich hab mir nen Stock ungünstig auf die Seite des Mantels kommen lassen. DArauf hgin verlor dieser Luft. Ist es da sinnvoll den Kompletten Mantel mit zu tauschen? Also im Schlauch fand ich eine Beschädigung, im Mantel nicht.  Danke schonmal im Voraus, falls mir jemand antwortet
> 
> Gute Besserung an den Verunfallten!




solange du dir den reifen nicht sichtbar kaputt fährst, quassi risse oder dergleichen glaube ich musst du ihn nicht wechseln, nur vorsichtig indrinn schaun und fühlöen wegen kleinen spitzen steinchen oder glas oder sowas!


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dank euch Allen ... ride on ride free




hey kona, woher wussten die eigentlich, dass du 90 kg wiegst ?

gibt´s im hubschrauber ne gewichtsbegrenzung , sodaß die den defi o.ä. da lassen mussten  ?

nicht das du noch übergepäckzuschlag bezahlen musst. 


aber jungs, so langsam solltet ihr mal wieder " normale " rettungsaktionen verursachen. 
die letzten waren doch ein wenig zu aufwendig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (5. Juni 2010)

90 kg die schwei** die haben voll übertrieben wir haben gesagt 85kg..ich glaube es ging um die anzahl der feuerwehr leute    löl


----------



## stefan64 (5. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wat is? Will morgen keiner mit



Ja, ja, sei mal nicht so nervös.
Bin ja dabei.
8:31 Uhr am Benther geht klar.
Sieht aber dann schon arg nach senile Bettflucht aus!


----------



## Madeba (5. Juni 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> ist heute Nachmittag jemand im Westdeister unterwegs ?


hoerman, danke für die Vermittlung  

die 54km/1200hm haben sich so aufgeteilt:

Grenzweg: war klasse, trotz 200mm Federweg (vo+hi zusammen ) und fast abgefahrenen NN 
Ü30: ist wirklich sehr schön geworden 
Rakete: musste ich unterwegs wegen Übersäuerung der Oberschenkel kurz rechts ran 
Teer (der einzig neue für mich): war mit dem Federweg grenzwertig, aber trotzdem klasse.
Der Rest (Trimmpfad und Walterbachtal) war dann nur noch gasgasgas 

aber es war schon arg warm, und dann hat mich ein Mitfahrer noch dazu genötigt, den Weg von der Bärenhöhle bis rauf zum Turm auf dem mittleren Blatt zu fahren... 

und der Herr DHF hat es sich bei der Hitze ja auch anständig gegeben , er hat irgendwas von >1700hm erzählt


----------



## matzinski (5. Juni 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Ich auch....Matze komm doch auch um 1000 zum Sportplatz


Das wird nix. Ich wollte mich so gegen 10:00 noch mit Uli im Ostdeister treffen. Vieleicht sieht man sich ja später noch. Dann müßt ihr aber rüber kommen. 



stefan64 schrieb:


> Ja, ja, sei mal nicht so nervös.
> Bin ja dabei.
> 8:31 Uhr am Benther geht klar.
> Sieht aber dann schon arg nach senile Bettflucht aus!


Man muss das Wetter nutzen


----------



## Jennfa (5. Juni 2010)

So, zurück aus dem Harz . Mal wieder sehr sehr schön . Danke nochmal an Janis als Guide . Bergauf UND bergab waren schön viele Steine und ab und an auch mal wurzeln angesagt. Eine sehr abwechlungsreiche und tolle Tour ! Waren meine ich so 1000hm und 45km (kein Tacho dabei ). Da war so ziemlich alles dabei. Wer hätte gedacht, dass ich nach den Bergaufpassagen über Stock und Stein so durchhalte (ich nicht ). Mal wieder viel fürs Gleichgewicht und die Oberschenkel getan, jetzt ab aufs Sofa. Boah wie genial!

Grüßele und allen noch ein schönes sonniges Restwochenende! Morgen ist chillen und grillen angesagt !


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (5. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wat is? Will morgen keiner mit


jepp, 8:31h ist OK...


----------



## bastis (5. Juni 2010)

hat jemand zufällig eine alte demax nabe rumfliegen für 28 speichen?


----------



## matzinski (5. Juni 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Da ich mein Bike nun habe...


wir wollen Fotos sehen


----------



## Sn00by (5. Juni 2010)

Werden folgen...  versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (5. Juni 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> hoerman, danke für die Vermittlung
> 
> die 54km/1200hm haben sich so aufgeteilt:
> 
> ...



Ja war sehr nett. Bei uns 59 km und 1350 hm.
Danach Grill an!!! Geiler Tag. 
Danke Madeba für die Begleitung und bis morgen früh um 11 Uhr in den Süntel!
Hoerman: der Neue passte nicht ins Zeitfenster!


----------



## janisj (5. Juni 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> So, zurück aus dem Harz . Mal wieder sehr sehr schön . Danke nochmal an Janis als Guide . Bergauf UND bergab waren schön viele Steine und ab und an auch mal wurzeln angesagt. Eine sehr abwechlungsreiche und tolle Tour ! Waren meine ich so 1000hm und 45km (kein Tacho dabei ). Da war so ziemlich alles dabei. Wer hätte gedacht, dass ich nach den Bergaufpassagen über Stock und Stein so durchhalte (ich nicht ). Mal wieder viel fürs Gleichgewicht und die Oberschenkel getan, jetzt ab aufs Sofa. Boah wie genial!
> 
> Grüßele und allen noch ein schönes sonniges Restwochenende! Morgen ist chillen und grillen angesagt !


Ja, der Tag war fein und heiss, trotz Hitze haben wir abkühlung im Schlamm gefunden. Die 45/1000 nach Gefühl war schon mehr. 

Chillen und grillen klingt gut, Morgen gehts wieder im Harz.


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. Juni 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> und der Herr DHF hat es sich bei der Hitze ja auch anständig gegeben , er hat irgendwas von >1700hm erzählt



jo, als wir uns getroffen haben braucht ich ja nach meinen 4h/1710HM/57Km zum Glück nur noch ein paar hundert Meter bergab rollen, ich glaube da hattet ihr es noch etwas anstrengender 
Bin heute meine steile Rampen Tour gefahren, etwas gekürzt geplant aber dann doch 200Hm mehr geworden , die ich im letzen Jahr schon mal gefahren bin, ist ne schöne Schinderei, immer Anstiege von ganz unten bis rauf aufm Berg, allerdings ist so eine Tour weniger anstrengend als so ne 5er Trailtour wo du bergab dich platt fährst und dich bergauf erholen darfst 

@Madeba: super das man dich immer an deinem T-Shirt und Ohrpuscheln auch bei voller Bergabfahrt erkennen kann


----------



## Scott865 (6. Juni 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ja, ja, sei mal nicht so nervös.
> Bin ja dabei.
> 8:31 Uhr am Benther geht klar.
> Sieht aber dann schon arg nach senile Bettflucht aus!


So früh ihr seit ja wahnsinnig.Fahrt ihr zum Fundament??


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (6. Juni 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> So früh ihr seit ja wahnsinnig.Fahrt ihr zum Fundament??


si


----------



## stefan64 (6. Juni 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ich finde es sind die letzten tage oder sogar wochen sehr wenig mtbiker im deister unterwegs, ich habe die letzten 4 tage höhstens eine handvoll gesehen! ich wundere mich sehr darüber!



Also heute früh haben wir schon so 1 bis 2 andere Biker gesehen.
Ob am Nachmittag noch nen paar gekommen sind, kann ich nicht sagen.
Da waren wir schon wieder weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janemann (6. Juni 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Also heute früh haben wir schon so 1 bis 2 andere Biker gesehen.
> Ob am Nachmittag noch nen paar gekommen sind, kann ich nicht sagen.
> Da waren wir schon wieder weg.



War gestern mit nem bekannten unterwegs und wir haben nen Haufen anderer Biker gesehen, auf Trails sowie auf Öffentlichen Wegen!


----------



## bastis (6. Juni 2010)

ja ea war wekkend und warm da kommen se alle raus ... >


----------



## Sn00by (6. Juni 2010)

Hab heute mit nem Kumpel mein Deisterdebüt gehabt. Allerdings waren wir ziemlich ortsunkundig, so haben wir nur einen Trail gefunden, der wirklich Spaß gemacht hat. Ich glaube im Deister gibts noch einiges besseres zu entdecken... muss mich da wohl mal jemandem anschließen, der auch nen Anfänger mitnimmt


----------



## Janemann (6. Juni 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Hab heute mit nem Kumpel mein Deisterdebüt gehabt. Allerdings waren wir ziemlich ortsunkundig, so haben wir nur einen Trail gefunden, der wirklich Spaß gemacht hat. Ich glaube im Deister gibts noch einiges besseres zu entdecken... muss mich da wohl mal jemandem anschließen, der auch nen Anfänger mitnimmt



Jo, immer Samstags oder Sonntags...Einfach mal ne Pn schicken


----------



## Madeba (7. Juni 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ...super das man dich immer an deinem T-Shirt und Ohrpuscheln auch bei voller Bergabfahrt erkennen kann



stell Dir vor, ich habe sogar zwei T-Shirts...

...was Farbenblinden aber verborgen bleibt


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jo, dummer Fehler gewesen ... Saison is beendet


 
Ach du Schei$e 
Auch von mir die allerbesten Genesungswünsche.

Ich hatte schon inständig gehofft, dass die Aktion von Taifun im März nicht zu toppen sein wird.
Aber gleich mit Hubi oder Heli oder wie die heute heißen...is´noch ´ne Nummer schärfer.


----------



## taifun (7. Juni 2010)

Habe heute eine Tour mit Hardtail gemacht ,es lief gut. 
Selbst Ü 30 ging gut Ich arbeite daran zurück zu kommen


----------



## Jennfa (7. Juni 2010)

! Das klingt doch mal richtig gut!


----------



## bastis (7. Juni 2010)

habe mal eine frage, 

habe eine feder bei einem user über den b-markt bestellt!

er hat sie auch vorletzte weggeschickt, konnte mir einen zettel zeigen mit der bestätigung!
die feder kommt aber nicht an das päckchen kann nicht zurückverfolgt werden weil es kein packet ist!

was soll ich jetzt tun? 

ich habe kein plan, normaler weise muss er mir mein geld zurück oder eine andere feder schicken/besorgen oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juni 2010)

habt ihr versicherten versand vereinbart?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (7. Juni 2010)

nein, ich glaube er hat das päckchen für 4,** versendet


----------



## tom de la zett (7. Juni 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> habe mal eine frage,
> 
> habe eine feder bei einem user über den b-markt bestellt!
> 
> ...



tja, "mit Hermes wäre das nicht passiert" - da kostet der Versand versichert etwa genausoviel wie ein unversichertes Päckchen bei Post/DHL.  
Genaugenommen müsste das Versandrisiko bei dir als Käufer liegen, wenn er den Versand belegen/bezeugen kann. 
So bleibt euch wohl nur, dass ihr versucht, euch zu einigen.


----------



## bastis (7. Juni 2010)

das wollte ich wissen danke für die antwort!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Habe heute eine Tour mit Hardtail gemacht ,es lief gut.
> Selbst Ü 30 ging gut Ich arbeite daran zurück zu kommen



Moin,

und heute war es doch auch gut gelaufen. Hat ne Menge Spass gemacht und darf gerne wiederholt werden!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## 1Tintin (7. Juni 2010)

Moin,
wir wäre es mit ner Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag 1800 Basche Sportplatz??
_Römer - Ü30 - Rakete._


----------



## Talisker99 (7. Juni 2010)

Ich will morgen mittag einmal quer rüber, vom Steinkrug über einen kleinen Schlenker Taternpfahl, Bielstein zum Annaturm, Nordmannsturm Fernsehturm usw. und zurück. 
Bin aber nicht sehr schnell, weil noch etwas untrainiert. 

mfg
Kai


----------



## zoomie (8. Juni 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Moin,
> wir wäre es mit ner Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag 1800 Basche Sportplatz??
> _Römer - Ü30 - Rakete._




Dabei


----------



## taxifolia (8. Juni 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> tja, "mit Hermes wäre das nicht passiert" - da kostet der Versand versichert etwa genausoviel wie ein unversichertes Päckchen bei Post/DHL.
> Genaugenommen müsste das Versandrisiko bei dir als Käufer liegen, wenn er den Versand belegen/bezeugen kann.
> So bleibt euch wohl nur, dass ihr versucht, euch zu einigen.



Genau: VKRisiko C2C( unter Verbrauchern) bei Käufer 
          VK Risiko B2C( Händler an Verbraucher) bei Verkäufer
Versand mit Hermes ist besser, da immer versichert.


Will Mittwoch fahren:  18oo BBW - fühlt sich jemand schlapp genug, mitzukommen ?


taxi


----------



## tom de la zett (8. Juni 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Moin,
> wir wäre es mit ner Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag 1800 Basche Sportplatz??
> _Römer - Ü30 - Rakete._



vielleicht schaffen wir es von der Hannover-Fraktion, per express euch da zu treffen. Stefan, weisstschonwer: Start 17.00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Juni 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Moin,
> wir wäre es mit ner Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag 1800 Basche Sportplatz??
> _Römer - Ü30 - Rakete._





zoomie schrieb:


> Dabei





taxifolia schrieb:


> Will Mittwoch fahren:  18oo BBW - fühlt sich jemand schlapp genug, mitzukommen ?
> taxi



ich versuche mich bei der Arbeit so auzupowern, daß ich am Mittwoch schlapp bin. Donnerstag würde ich auch gern fahren, vorrausgesetzt die Blitze schlagen nicht so nah ein. 

Wetter Wetter Wetter


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2010)

Moinsen inne Runde.

Hab da 1-2 Fragen, wie ich meine private Rehabilitation vorrantreiben kann.

Sofern sich jemand hier schonmal den Unterschenkel gebrochen hat, möge er mir Tips geben.

IST Zustand:

- Unterschenkel, Waden und Schienbein defekt
- wurde genagelt
- 6-8 Wochen max. 15kg Teilbelastung

Wie würdet ihr neben dem Bewegungstraining (Gelenke, Muskulatur usw.) das Biken wieder in Angriff nehmen. Denke daran, um fit für 2011 zu werden, mich auf ein anderes Bike zu setzen. Sollte sehr leicht, agil, mit Federweg und für längere Touren geeignet sein (CC?)

Gedenke ab Okt. damit anzufangen nur suche ich jetzt schon Infos um mich mit diesem Thema auseinander zu setzen. Also schonmal Danke für eure Tips ...

Grüsse aus Barrigsen, ... meinem ganz privatem Sanatorium ohne Stress


----------



## r0ckZ0r (8. Juni 2010)

Mal eine andere Frage.

Wie kommt ihr immer hin zum Deister?

Wohnt ihr in der Nähe? Bahn? Auto?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (8. Juni 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> vielleicht schaffen wir es von der Hannover-Fraktion, per express euch da zu treffen. Stefan, weisstschonwer: Start 17.00?


ich glaub so schnell bin ich nicht... aber generell hätte ich schon Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde...


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage.
> 
> Wie kommt ihr immer hin zum Deister?
> 
> Wohnt ihr in der Nähe? Bahn? Auto?


 
Hi.

Es kommt auf 2 Faktoren an.

Wo wohnst du?
Wie ist deine Kondition/Kampfgeist?

Danach stellt sich die Frage, was du fährst?

Ich sprech jetzt mal als Freerider/DHler

Wohnhaft in Hannover/Wettbergen. Die Geo meines Hobels ist nicht Tourentauglich also nutze ich die S-Bahn ab Fischerhof, dauert ca. 25min. bis Wennigsen/Deister. Von dort radel ich ruhig zum Waldkater, ca. 30min. für etwa 3-4km und ab da schieb ich hoch.

Als CCler oder Endurofahrer sind solch leichten Anstiege und längere Anfahrten kein Problem, andere Geo, andere Sitzposition, bessere Kraftausbeute usw. - wirst du ja sicherlich wissen.

Wenn ich faul bin, lass ich mich auch mal bis zur Flugsicherung hoch fahren (Auto) oder am Nienstädter Pass aussetzen.

Die Möglichkeiten sind sehr verschieden und unterscheiden sich von Biker zu Biker.

Einfach mal mehr Info´s raus rücken und dann kann man dir genaueres sagen  ... ride on ride free


----------



## r0ckZ0r (8. Juni 2010)

Fahre CC und komme aus Burgwedel (~50km bis Wennigsen).

War bisher einmal im Deister und zwar letzten Sonntag. Bin mit der Bahn hin gegen Mittag und dann von Wennigsen nach Springe gefahren, nachdem ich mich gefühlte 10mal verfahren habe.

Hab mich nur gewundert, dass ich der einzige MTB'ler in der Bahn war, wo sie am Sonntag doch nur stündlich fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2010)

Hmm, Burgwedel ... (war ich auch schon mal, Kises in Tönse  )

So, bei Bedarf ab in den Metronom zum HBF und von dort in die S1 oder S2
je nachdem in welche Richtung du willst

S1 - Wennigsen/Deister - Haste (fährt also längs am Deister entlang)
S2 - biegt in Weetzen in Richtung Springe - Bad Münder ab

siehe Image

Das zur Zeit wenige Biker unterwegs sind liegt an der Situation im Deister
und das dies eben ungern gesehen wird, von den Pächtern, also das abseits
Fahren der Wege ... hier in diesem Thread wirst du auf jeden Fall fündig,
was andere CCler betrifft und auch die Absprache zum gemeinsamen Biken
ist hier grandios.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (8. Juni 2010)

Ja die genannte Kiese ist hier um die Ecke´, da hast du recht. 

Vielen Dank für die Karte, mal sehen ob ich bei meinem nächsten Besuch den Turm irgendwie finde. Letztes mal bin ich augenscheinlich zu weit nach links abgedriftet.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ...Wie würdet ihr neben dem Bewegungstraining (Gelenke, Muskulatur usw.) das Biken wieder in Angriff nehmen. Denke daran, um fit für 2011 zu werden, mich auf ein anderes Bike zu setzen. Sollte sehr leicht, agil, mit Federweg und für längere Touren geeignet sein (CC?)
> 
> Gedenke ab Okt. damit anzufangen nur suche ich jetzt schon Infos um mich mit diesem Thema auseinander zu setzen. Also schonmal Danke für eure Tips ...


 
Mein Tipp, da im Oktober schon Pampe und Matsch zu erwarten sind, würde ich CC-typisch Grundlagen fahren also lang und langsam. Mit dem Rad von zuhause, dann Hauptwege (das ist Psychoterror, macht aber stark). Wenn es die Witterung zuläßt auch mal einen Trail einstreuen. Es gibt ja genug, die auch CC/MA geeignet sind.
Ergänzend, wenn es radähnlich sein soll, Rollentraining und/oder Spinning.



r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage.
> Wie kommt ihr immer hin zum Deister?
> Wohnt ihr in der Nähe? Bahn? Auto?


 
Mit dem Rad (150 Meter  - demnächst aber 600 Meter ) => Sorry - konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen



r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> ...mal sehen ob ich bei meinem nächsten Besuch den Turm irgendwie finde. Letztes mal bin ich augenscheinlich zu weit nach links abgedriftet.


 
Schließ dich demnächst mal an, dann lernst du die Zentralen Punkte kenne und wiederfinden.


----------



## Scott865 (8. Juni 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> vielleicht schaffen wir es von der Hannover-Fraktion, per express euch da zu treffen. Stefan, weisstschonwer: Start 17.00?


Hätte auch Interesse aber 50% der Frühschicht meinten du(ihr) wart sehr schnell und das verunsichert mich!Wo ist Startpunkt?


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> *Das zur Zeit wenige Biker unterwegs sind liegt an der Situation im Deister
> und das dies eben ungern gesehen wird, von den Pächtern, also das abseits
> Fahren der Wege* ... hier in diesem Thread wirst du auf jeden Fall fündig,
> was andere CCler betrifft und auch die Absprache zum gemeinsamen Biken
> ist hier grandios.



weiß nicht was du meinst, der deister ist voll mit bikern. 
die bikewege sind für uns biker alle fahrbar . 
und abseits der bikewege fährt keiner.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> weiß nicht was du meinst, ...


 
... hehe, bis letzte Woche Donnerstag bin ich durchgehend seit ca. 3 Wochen im Deister, jeden Tag von 9 bis ca. 16Uhr und glaube mir,
ich war sehr sehr oft alleine. Selbst am Anna oben war ich die letzte Woche mit nem Kollegen immer als erster und eben als einzigste Biker oben.


----------



## Dease (8. Juni 2010)

Ich kann mich da Hoermann nur anschließen. 

Wir haben letzten Do. auf der Feierabendrunde recht viele Biker gesehen. 

Und Spuren waren auch genügend zu sehen, also müssen letzten Mi. / Do. einige unterwegs gewesen sein (hatte ja vorher gertegnet, wenn ich mich recht erinnere).

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich jemand von ein paar Zeitungsartikeln von seinem Hobby abhalten lässt!


----------



## Quen (8. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ... hehe, bis letzte Woche Donnerstag bin ich durchgehend seit ca. 3 Wochen im Deister, jeden Tag von 9 bis ca. 16Uhr und glaube mir,
> ich war sehr sehr oft alleine. Selbst am Anna oben war ich die letzte Woche mit nem Kollegen immer als erster und eben als einzigste Biker oben.


Mag auch daran liegen, dass die meisten von 9 bis 16 Uhr malochen?!


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2010)

Ja, ihr habt ja Recht. *shame*


----------



## Torben. (8. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hmm, Burgwedel ... (war ich auch schon mal, Kises in Tönse  )
> 
> So, bei Bedarf ab in den Metronom zum HBF und von dort in die S1 oder S2
> je nachdem in welche Richtung du willst
> ...



stimmt nicht ganz die S1 und S2 fahren beide nach haste die S5 fährt über sprigne nach hameln/padaborn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (8. Juni 2010)

@Frühschicht 
bin erstmal raus für unbestimmte Zeit.Mein Rahmen ist gebrochen.

Hat irgendwer Erfahrung mit Scott wegen Garantie,ich mein stelln die sich quer oder läuft das ganz easy??


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Juni 2010)

wie haste das denn gemacht?


----------



## Scott865 (8. Juni 2010)

Frag mich mal.Hab heute beim putzten gemerkt das da was nicht stimmt,direkt an der Kettenstrebe kurz vor der Radaufnahme.


----------



## taifun (8. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Moinsen inne Runde.
> 
> Hab da 1-2 Fragen, wie ich meine private Rehabilitation vorrantreiben kann.
> 
> Sofern sich jemand hier schonmal den Unterschenkel gebrochen hat, möge er mir Tips geben.



Bei mir war es vor 7 Wochen der Oberschenkel,Zertrümmert .Ist genagelt und geschraubt worden.
Fang erst mal mit leichten Laufbewegungen an(Hoffe machst schon Physotherapie).So ab der 4 Woche könntest du dich schon leicht auf einem Spinningrad (oder Rolle) an den Bewegungsablauf gewöhnen.
Wenn das ohne Schmerzen und Probleme geht,dann ganz easy ohne Kraftaufwendungen mit CC langsam anfangen zu fahren.
Ab ca.6-7 Woche ,je nachdem wie dein Belastungsstatus aussieht gehen auch schon uphills mit gemäßigter Kraft.

Bei mir fängst es auch erst an wieder zu rollen,große Kraft am Berg ist aber noch nicht drin...

Weiter gute Besserung....


----------



## tom de la zett (8. Juni 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Hätte auch Interesse aber 50% der Frühschicht meinten du(ihr) wart sehr schnell und das verunsichert mich!Wo ist Startpunkt?



alles Lüge !


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Bei mir war es vor 7 Wochen der Oberschenkel,Zertrümmert .Ist genagelt und geschraubt worden.
> Fang erst mal mit leichten Laufbewegungen an(Hoffe machst schon Physotherapie).So ab der 4 Woche könntest du dich schon leicht auf einem Spinningrad (oder Rolle) an den Bewegungsablauf gewöhnen.
> Wenn das ohne Schmerzen und Probleme geht,dann ganz easy ohne Kraftaufwendungen mit CC langsam anfangen zu fahren.
> Ab ca.6-7 Woche ,je nachdem wie dein Belastungsstatus aussieht gehen auch schon uphills mit gemäßigter Kraft.
> ...


 
WOW, ... doch schon so weit?

Ich krauch hier heut das 1. Mal allein auf´s WC zum Waschen, wohlgemerkt mit Krücken. Ärzte sagen, dass ich mind. 6-8 Wochen keine Mehrbelastung als 15kg auf den Unterschenkel geben darf. Schräger Spiral-Bruch oder sowas, soll kompliziert heilen, keine Ahnung.

Werde da also etwas ruhiger bleiben. Freut mich für dich das du schon wieder leicht Biken kannst, bekomm hier schon nen Koller 

Das mit dem Spinning ist gut, werde ich mir merken.


----------



## taifun (8. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> WOW, ... doch schon so weit?
> 
> Ich krauch hier heut das 1. Mal allein auf´s WC zum Waschen, wohlgemerkt mit Krücken. Ärzte sagen, dass ich mind. 6-8 Wochen keine Mehrbelastung als 15kg auf den Unterschenkel geben darf. Schräger Spiral-Bruch oder sowas, soll kompliziert heilen, keine Ahnung.
> 
> ...



Ja,aber auch mit eisernen Willen und Schmerzen zum Anfang.

Mach nur nicht den Fehler und zu viel zu früh zu wollen....gibt nur weitere Schmerzen.
Sowie Du zuhause bist,ist eh schon wieder besser.
Wenn Du zuhause bist,nimm Tagsüber wenn möglich keine Schmerzmittel,sondern spare sie für die Nacht auf....Schlaf ist wichtig


----------



## firefighter76 (8. Juni 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Frag mich mal.Hab heute beim putzten gemerkt das da was nicht stimmt,direkt an der Kettenstrebe kurz vor der Radaufnahme.



hi mach mal ein foto von der stelle 
wie alt ist den der rahmen und hast du noch die original rechnung ansonsten einfach mal beim fach händler deines größten mistrauens vorstellig werden mit dem guten stück
mfg firefighter


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Juni 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Frag mich mal.Hab heute beim putzten gemerkt das da was nicht stimmt,direkt an der Kettenstrebe kurz vor der Radaufnahme.



Das SCOTT-Fahrrad ist ein anhand neuester Technologien
gebautes Rad. Es ist mit den besten Komponenten
namhafter Hersteller bestückt.
Deshalb gewährt SCOTT dem Erstkäufer bei Kauf eines
komplett montierten Fahrrades eine Garantie auf
Materialdefekte und Verarbeitungsfehler von 2 Jahren
für den Rahmen inkl. Hinterbau. Der Garantiezeitraum
beginnt ab dem Kaufdatum.
Diese Garantie wird allerdings nur dem *Erstkäufer*
gewährt, d.h. demj*enigen, der das Fahrrad *erstmalig
bestimmungsgemäss benutzt, und nur bei Kauf von
einem autorisierten SCOTT-Händler unter *Ausschluss
von Käufen über Internet-Versteigerungen.*
Wenn ein Garantiefall eintritt, hat SCOTT die Möglichkeit,
nach eigenem Ermessen das defekte Bauteil zu reparieren
oder zu ersetzen. Nicht defekte Bauteile werden
lediglich auf Kosten des Garantienehmers ersetzt.
Verschleissteile sind von der Garantie ausgenommen.
Am Ende der Bedienungsanleitung befindet sich ein
Übergabeprotokoll, das nach Kenntnisnahme und
Unterschrift durch den Konsumenten in Kopie beim
Fachhändler zur Ablage in der Kundendatei verbleibt.
Dieses Übergabeprotokoll sollte bei Eintritt eines
Garantiefalls zusammen mit dem defekten Rad oder
Bauteil vorgewiesen werden.
Es gilt als Verkaufsnachweis, ohne den keine
Reklamation möglich ist.
*Für Garantieansprüche gehen Sie mit dem Garantieschein
zu Ihrer Verkaufsstelle. *Der Händler wird dann
das Nötige veranlassen. Ist dies nicht möglich, kontaktieren
Sie bitte den nationalen SCOTT-Importeur.
Ein Garantieanspruch kann nicht geltend gemacht werden,
wenn Veränderungen an der Original-Konstruktion oder
Ausstattung vorgenommen wurden *oder das Rad für DH
- Rennen, Freestyle, Stunt Darbietungen, etc. verwendet
wurde.*
Nationales Gewährleistungsrecht bleibt unberührt.

etc. kann bedeuten..."Das SCOTT Rad wurde ausserhalb der Prüfeinrichtungen von Dr. Brust Bauart untypischen Belastungen ausgesetzt!

Kernaussage: Ab zum Händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (9. Juni 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> fachhändler deines größten mistrauens vorstellig werden mit dem guten stück


den hab ich gestern noch angrufen.fahr da heut hin.
hier nich ein foto
sieht nicht schlimm aus ist aber fast ganz durch


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Juni 2010)

da haste aber glück gehabt!


----------



## matzinski (9. Juni 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @Frühschicht
> bin erstmal raus für unbestimmte Zeit.Mein Rahmen ist gebrochen.
> 
> Hat irgendwer Erfahrung mit Scott wegen Garantie,ich mein stelln die sich quer oder läuft das ganz easy??


Herzliches Beileid. Ich denke, dass ist ein ganz klarer Garantiefall. Mein Sohn hat das selbe mit einem Speci P3 geschafft. Die Garantieabwicklung ging über ATB-Sport und war kein Problem. Scott wird das ebensfalls kulant abwickeln, wenn sich dein Händler entsprechend kümmert. ... ich hoffe, du hast das Bike nicht bei Keha-Sport gekauft, läster, läster ... 



k_star schrieb:


> wie haste das denn gemacht?


Die Teilnahme an der Frühschicht ist mit gewissen Risiken verbunden ... 



Scott865 schrieb:


> Frag mich mal.Hab heute beim putzten gemerkt das da was nicht stimmt,direkt an der Kettenstrebe kurz vor der Radaufnahme.


Putzen ist immer gaaaanz schlecht


----------



## Skyjet (9. Juni 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> den hab ich gestern noch angrufen.fahr da heut hin.
> hier nich ein foto
> sieht nicht schlimm aus ist aber fast ganz durch




Nach dem Motto "Ich geh kaputt, wer geht mit" 

Mensch, du machst ja Sachen. Wird jetzt doch Zeit für nen Fully.....


----------



## Hitzi (9. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte heute eine spontane Abendrunde drehen.
Start Maschsee, BRB oder nähe Messe gegen ca. 19.30 - 20.00 Uhr.

Wer möchte mit?

Ziel: Benther 2 x hoch und wieder zurück so etwas in der Richtung...... gemütlich weil Wetter 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Epinephrin (9. Juni 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich möchte heute eine spontane Abendrunde drehen.
> Start Maschsee, BRB oder nähe Messe gegen ca. 19.30 - 20.00 Uhr.
> 
> Wer möchte mit?
> ...



Wie auch immer ... ich hätte Lust. Wir hatten ja schon mal das Vergnügen.  Treffpunkt Maschsee (Läufer) wär mir ganz lieb. Und dann `n bißchen durch die Eilenriede fegen oder so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (9. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte zum Benther und ein paar HM einfangen. Eilenriede mit Flachetappen fahre ich ja schon jeden Tag..... 

biste dabei??


----------



## Epinephrin (9. Juni 2010)

Auch ok! Können wir vielleicht früher als 19.30 h am Maschsee losfahren? Sonst eben halb acht.


----------



## Hitzi (9. Juni 2010)

19 Uhr Fackelträger Nordufer?

Dann über Fischerhof Davenstedt zum Benther und schnell zweimal hochgehuscht.
Danach wieder zurück.......


----------



## Scott865 (9. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Herzliches Beileid.Scott wird das ebensfalls kulant abwickeln, wenn sich dein Händler entsprechend kümmert. ... ich hoffe, du hast das Bike nicht bei Keha-Sport gekauft, läster, läster ...
> 
> Die Teilnahme an der Frühschicht ist mit gewissen Risiken verbunden ...
> 
> Putzen ist immer gaaaanz schlecht


Bäm,voll ins schwarze.naja es war halt ein top angebot.

ja das frühe aufstehen hat zur materialermüdung geführt

das passiert auch nicht wieder das ich ein bike putze

@skyjet
ich hoffe das mich Scott vielleicht upgraded auf ein Genius oder so


----------



## Hitzi (10. Juni 2010)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Auch ok! Können wir vielleicht früher als 19.30 h am Maschsee losfahren? Sonst eben halb acht.



Zack und 60 Km aufm Tacho allerdings nur schwache 400 Hm.... aber besser als nix.

Danke an den Firefighter


----------



## firefighter76 (10. Juni 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Zack und 60 Km aufm Tacho allerdings nur schwache 400 Hm.... aber besser als nix.
> 
> Danke an den Firefighter



kein problem wir waren aber zu langsam hab noch zwei mücken stiche kassiert


----------



## taifun (10. Juni 2010)

@quen:roudy: Heute ganz lockere Runde?


----------



## Kampfmaschine (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wenn man das so liest haben einge ja ein Schwarzes Jahr, aufgrund der Verletzungen.

Alles Gute von mir und eine schnelle Genesung!

Ich habe auch ein Schwarzes Jahr bis jetzt, daher war ich auch so selten im Deister.

Wir hatten nach Ostern ein Feuer im Haus ( gerade Neu gebaut) und das ausgerechnet im Bikezimmer. Mein BIONICON Ironwood ist im Feuer geschmolzen und die anderen sind so stark beschädigt das ich da noch einiges an Zeit brauche die wieder Fahrfertig zu machen.
Sobald ich wieder einen Untersatz habe sehen wir uns dann auch mal wieder!
Dann hat das 4rädrige gefährt von meiner besseren Hälfte nen Motorschaden und gestern hat sich der Motor von meinem Bulli verabschiedet!

Hurra 2010!

Gruß Marco


----------



## Paskull (10. Juni 2010)

@kampfmaschiene hoffe hast  eine gute Versicherung.

Hat Jemand von euch geplant vom 9-11.07 Nach Saalbach zu fahren.
http://www.bike-freeride.de/festival/

Skyjet kneift ja


----------



## Kampfmaschine (11. Juni 2010)

@paskull

Ja, zum Glück, aber die Wertermittlung gestaltet sich doch recht schwiereig.
Nächste Woche ist der Termin mit dem Gutachter und da bin ich ja gespannt was dabei rauskommt.


Ein Schönes Wochenende auch Allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sn00by (11. Juni 2010)

Dann kann man dir nur die Daumen drücken, dass du bald wieder aufs Radel kommst und vorallem, dass es ein Gutachter ist und kein Schlechtachter


----------



## Midnight (11. Juni 2010)

Moin,

Soa nach nem halben Jahr Berlin bin ich auch mal wieder im Lande.  Endlich, konnte die Stadt, auch wenn sie noch so geil war, einfach nicht  mehr sehen... Und ich habe mir vor kurzen nen neues Spielzeug zugelegt  (das kleine schwarze was sich da hinterm Ltd versteckt)  



ich muss das nun mal im Deister ein wenig durchnudeln,  muss nur nacher noch mal ausprobieren ob ich das gute Stück überhaupt in den  Clio bekomme 

Jemand morgen vom Besucherbergwerk aus unterwegs? Bevorzugt nicht ganz  so früh...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Juni 2010)

Ich würde morgen Nachmittag fahren. 15:00 BBW


----------



## Epinephrin (11. Juni 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen Nachmittag fahren. 15:00 BBW



Vernünftige Zeit! Würde mich gerne einklinken!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Juni 2010)

Es wird wahrscheinlich schon um 13:30 losgehen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Juni 2010)

Es geht um 13:30 am. BBW oder um 14:00 am Fernsehturm los


----------



## Midnight (12. Juni 2010)

Okay werde um 13:30 am bbw sein


----------



## fjolnir (12. Juni 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Es geht um 13:30 am. BBW oder um 14:00 am Fernsehturm los


wo und was wollt ihr fahren? ich überlege am fernsehturm einzusteigen


----------



## Midnight (12. Juni 2010)

wo, hm keine ahnung, also ich will nen paar trails abfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (12. Juni 2010)

Treffpunkt Frühschicht morgen 8:30 BB am Fundament.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (12. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Frühschicht morgen 8:30 BB am Fundament.


ist recht...


----------



## Sn00by (12. Juni 2010)

Gibt es eigentlicu irgendwo eine Uebersicht ueber die ganzen Abkuerzungen? Bis ich auf Bbw kam...


----------



## tom de la zett (12. Juni 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> ist recht...



...is zu früh


----------



## matzinski (12. Juni 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ...is zu früh


Warmduscher


----------



## stefan64 (12. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Frühschicht morgen 8:30 BB am Fundament.



yep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Juni 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlicu irgendwo eine Uebersicht ueber die ganzen Abkuerzungen? Bis ich auf Bbw kam...



BBW Besucherbergwerk (barsinghausen), WK waldkater, BB benther Berg, GB gehrdener Berg, BH bantorfer Höhe


----------



## tom de la zett (12. Juni 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> BBW Besucherbergwerk (barsinghausen), WK waldkater, BB benther Berg, GB gehrdener Berg, BH bantorfer Höhe



BRB = Blöde Rote Brücke (an der Parkbühne Hannover)


----------



## stefan64 (12. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub, wir brauchen langsam mal nen FAQ Link.


----------



## herkulars (12. Juni 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, wir brauchen langsam mal nen FAQ Link.



FAQ = Feggendorfer Ameisenbiss Quaddeln?


----------



## Sn00by (12. Juni 2010)

Danke fuer die Aufklaerung.  wenn ich rechtzeitig wach bin werd ich aum am
BB sein. Aber wartet nicht.  machs davon abhaengig wie ich aufwache.  danke fuer die Info. Ein FAQ waere toll.


----------



## schappi (13. Juni 2010)

Schaut euch mal das Video an :
einfach klasse! 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7064/h
Sieht an einigen Stellen aus wie der Teerweg


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juni 2010)

da ist  d a s  hier aber besser :

[ame="http://vimeo.com/12455063"]#1 WEBISODE // YOUNG TALENTS OF GERMANY // PB-PRODUCTION on Vimeo[/ame]



das sind sogar unsere trails


----------



## janisj (13. Juni 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal das Video an :
> einfach klasse!
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7064/h
> Sieht an einigen Stellen aus wie der Teerweg



Das Video is schon Geil..... nur das Gebet-song für "NABU" ist schon suspekt ( oder habe ich Tomaten auf den Ohren...)


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juni 2010)

Grüße aus dem Sauerland


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2010)

bist du noch im sauerland und auf dem bike festival?

wenn ja, könntest du mir einen riesen gefallen tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> bist du noch im sauerland und auf dem bike festival?
> 
> wenn ja, könntest du mir einen riesen gefallen tun!



Was denn?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2010)

auf der expo gibts nen stand mit rubena reifen.
der mÃ¼sste, von der straÃe aus gesehen, in reihe 4 sein.

die verkaufen da reifen fÃ¼r 1stk.20â¬ / 2stk. 30â¬
wenn die den ZEFYROS Racing Pro Faltreifen da haben, wÃ¤re es nett wenn du mir 2 mitbringen kÃ¶nntest.
26x2,10
127 TPI Karkasse
430g
Profil V97
Code laut homepage 952344

war gestern schon da, habe aber heute im internet erst richtig geguckt was die alles so haben. 
wÃ¼rde den reifen gerne mal testen.
weiss aber nicht genau ob die den Ã¼berhaupt da hatten.

natÃ¼rlich nur wenn du zeit hast!
wenn es klappt, melde dich einfach per pn.


----------



## Sn00by (13. Juni 2010)

Ich hab ein scheiss pech. Hab mir nun innerhalb von 150 kilometern 2 mal den hinterreifen aufgeschlitzt. Was mache ich falsch? Oder ist der Nobby nic einfach gruetze? Hocke nu in benthe und warte auf den bus. Grrrr


----------



## schappi (13. Juni 2010)

Der Nobby Nick ist einfach ein Reifen für Beckenrandschwimmer.
Mach den Fat Albert drauf!

Roudy wie war die Tour heute?


----------



## firefighter76 (13. Juni 2010)

tour war gut hab die feder noch fix gewechselt bevor rudy noch was kaputt macht  
habe heute mal ein paar neue trails abgeschmeckt aber außer dreck nix passiert


----------



## Sn00by (13. Juni 2010)

Ich ahnte es schon, der Fat Albert sollte her.  Kann der Nobby Nic vorne noch drauf bleiben, oder wäre das Blödsinn? Sollte man lieber gleich vorne und hinten wechseln?


----------



## matzinski (13. Juni 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Der Nobby Nick ist einfach ein Reifen für Beckenrandschwimmer.
> Mach den Fat Albert drauf!





Sn00by schrieb:


> Ich ahnte es schon, der Fat Albert sollte her.  Kann der Nobby Nic vorne noch drauf bleiben, oder wäre das Blödsinn? Sollte man lieber gleich vorne und hinten wechseln?


Lass ihn drauf und fahr' ihn runter. Ich hab' den NN hinten jetzt ein Jahr und der hat 2900 km drauf. Ich habe erst zweimal 'nen Platten gehabt. So wie der jetzt aussieht wird der auch noch weitere 1000 weiterrollen. So wie ich das sehe, haben NN und FA die selbe Karkasse bloß ein anderes Profil. Wenn du alle 4 Wochen einen NN zerkrümelst, wird ein Fat Albert bei dir auch nicht alt. Lern besser zu fahren


----------



## taifun (13. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Lern besser zu fahren


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> auf der expo gibts nen stand mit rubena reifen.
> der müsste, von der straße aus gesehen, in reihe 4 sein.
> 
> die verkaufen da reifen für 1stk.20 / 2stk. 30
> ...



als wir vom DH Race den Berg runterkamen haben die kleineren Buden schon abgebaut. Das Race war wieder mal der Hammer, allerdings gab es wohl einen bösen Crash von Nick Beer. Der Heli ist sogar gelandet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (13. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Lass ihn drauf und fahr' ihn runter. Ich hab' den NN hinten jetzt ein Jahr und der hat 2900 km drauf. Ich habe erst zweimal 'nen Platten gehabt. So wie der jetzt aussieht wird der auch noch weitere 1000 weiterrollen. So wie ich das sehe, haben NN und FA die selbe Karkasse bloß ein anderes Profil. Wenn du alle 4 Wochen einen NN zerkrümelst, wird ein Fat Albert bei dir auch nicht alt. Lern besser zu fahren



Der NN hat die selbe Karkasse wie der Racing Ralle. FA hat eine stabilere Karkasse. Das mit dem Fahren lernen hat was!


----------



## Sn00by (13. Juni 2010)

Dass ich lernen muss besser zu fahren, ist mir bewusst. Aber ein Stinknormales Trekkingrad mit Popelreifen kommt mit Feldwegen klar, wenn ich die aber fahre, mit nem weitaus hochwertigerem Reifen, dann zerreisst es mir die immer. Ich weiß auch nicht woran es liegt. Im GElände macht der Reifen keine Mucken, da läut er und scheint zuverlässig zu sein, aber wenn ich auf dem WEg ins Gelände bin, dann geht der iwie kaputt  Ist es sinnvoll Flickzeug dabei zu haben? Also ich meine, flickt man heute noch? Man Jungs, was ich hier schon gelernt habe.  Danke an der Stelle!!


----------



## schappi (13. Juni 2010)

Natürlich hat ein Biker immer einen Reserveschlauch (und Flickzeug) sowie ein Multitool dabei.


----------



## matzinski (13. Juni 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Natürlich hat ein Biker immer einen Reserveschlauch (und Flickzeug) sowie ein Multitool dabei.


 ... oder Geld für den Bus


----------



## Sn00by (13. Juni 2010)

Der Anfängerbiker zahlt Lehrgeld und schiebt auch gerne mal sein Bike nach hause, dann lernt er besser, dass er einen Ersatzschlauch, multitool und Flickzeug dabei zu haben hat. Wie weit geht denn solch eine Vorsicht? Soll man auch noch nen Ersatzreifen dabei haben? Oder ist dafür das Flickzeug? Kann man da was empfehlen? oder reicht das, was jeder von uns noch aus der Kindheit kennt in der tollen grünen Box? Fragen über Fragen, wenns zu OT wird, sagt bescheid. 

Zitat: matzinki: ... oder Geld für den Bus 

ich hab zum Glück meine BAhncard dabei gehabt, da kostete der Weg nach hause nichts....


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2010)

ich habe eigentlich immer, wenn ich im gelände unterwegs bin, einen ersatzschlauch dabei.
ist dann zwar ne sauerei da ich mit milch fahre, aber sicher ist sicher.

selbst im rennen ist sowas dabei, obwohl man da ja möglichst wenig mitschleppen möchte.
ich habe zwar nicht die hoffnung die zeit wieder aufholen zu können, aber zu ende fahren will ich dann schon. habe ja startgeld bezahlt.

@ Homer_Simplon
trotzdem danke!
war ja gestern schon am stand, und ich glaube der reifen war gar nicht ausgestellt. wäre mir ja sonst dort schon aufgefallen.
habe ihn heute nur beim im inet stöbern entdeckt.

gestern ist der krankenwagen auch einige male vor ort gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (13. Juni 2010)

Na ja, der Nachmittag ist trotzdem versaut. Flickzeug nützt natürlich nix, wenn die Karkasse aufreißt. Aber das ist schon die Ausnahme. Flickzeug, Ersatzschlauch, Tool und 'ne anständige Pumpe reichen für die "normalen" Pannen. Zusätzlich kann ich noch ein paar Kabelbinder, ein kleines First Aid Kit, ausreichend zu Trinken, Riegel oder Banane und, egal wie das Wetter beim Losfahren ist, 'ne Regenjacke empfehlen. Letzteres vor allem dann, wenn man eine längere Tour unternimmt bzw. immer wenn man im Hochgebirge (Alpen, ...) unterwegs ist. 

Übrigens, Lehrgeld hat jeder von uns schon bezahlt.


----------



## stefan64 (13. Juni 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Natürlich hat ein Biker immer einen Reserveschlauch (und Flickzeug) sowie ein Multitool dabei.





Sn00by schrieb:


> Der Anfängerbiker zahlt Lehrgeld und schiebt auch gerne mal sein Bike nach hause, dann lernt er besser, dass er einen Ersatzschlauch, multitool und Flickzeug dabei zu haben hat. Wie weit geht denn solch eine Vorsicht? Soll man auch noch nen Ersatzreifen dabei haben? Oder ist dafür das Flickzeug? Kann man da was empfehlen? oder reicht das, was jeder von uns noch aus der Kindheit kennt in der tollen grünen Box? Fragen über Fragen, wenns zu OT wird, sagt bescheid.
> 
> Zitat: matzinki: ... oder Geld für den Bus
> 
> ich hab zum Glück meine BAhncard dabei gehabt, da kostete der Weg nach hause nichts....



Die Flicken aus der grünen TipTop Box aus deiner Kindheit sind gut genug.
Kauf aber nicht irgendwelche billigen aus dem Baumarkt. Da hast du keinen Spaß mit.
Was der Schappi bei seiner Aufzählung aber noch vergessen hat, ist, daß der gute Biker auch immer eine Pumpe dabei hat.


----------



## Sn00by (13. Juni 2010)

Die habe ich auf jeden Fall dabei, die hat mich heute auch davor bewahrt mein Bike nach hause zu tragen.  Ersatzschlauch wird bereit gelegt, wenn der FA da ist, dann wirds Bike heile gemacht und Flickzeug wird nun auch mit auf die Fahrt genommen.

Witzig ist, da ich heute eigentlich ne längere Tour machen wollte hatte ich 2,5 Liter Wasser und ne Banane dabei, die kamen dann aber nicht mehr zum Einsatz, nach 30 km hat zisch gemacht.  Danke für Eure Hilfe. Echt! Goldwert!!


----------



## firefighter76 (13. Juni 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Dass ich lernen muss besser zu fahren, ist mir bewusst. Aber ein Stinknormales Trekkingrad mit Popelreifen kommt mit Feldwegen klar, wenn ich die aber fahre, mit nem weitaus hochwertigerem Reifen, dann zerreisst es mir die immer. Ich weiß auch nicht woran es liegt. Im GElände macht der Reifen keine Mucken, da läut er und scheint zuverlässig zu sein, aber wenn ich auf dem WEg ins Gelände bin, dann geht der iwie kaputt  Ist es sinnvoll Flickzeug dabei zu haben? Also ich meine, flickt man heute noch? Man Jungs, was ich hier schon gelernt habe.  Danke an der Stelle!!



sach das doch gleich das du ohne flickzeug unterwegs bist dann passiert sowas mal  wenn du welches mit hast nichtmehr  nur an nagelbrettern 
und ja man(n) flickt noch so ein schlauch kostet ja auch was (geiz ist geil-ich bin geizig bin ich geil??)


----------



## Sn00by (13. Juni 2010)

Gibts Empfehlungen fuer Flickzeug?


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2010)

Schlaaaaaaaaand !!! 

Jagt die lahmen Emu´s vom Platz ... YEHA


----------



## Sn00by (13. Juni 2010)

Anpfiff! Schlaaand!


----------



## taifun (13. Juni 2010)

Schaltauge,gegebenfalls Kettenschloß-glieder,Kabelbinder,Isolierband sind auch nicht außer acht zu lassen


----------



## chris2305 (14. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ist dann zwar ne sauerei da ich mit milch fahre, aber sicher ist sicher.



Milch????

Ich nehme immer Wasser mit!!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. Juni 2010)

Wir trauern um Sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Juni 2010)

Mir blieb kurz das Herz stehen.
Jetzt gibts halt Hirschragout Festwochen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juni 2010)

elchgulasch


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Juni 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> elchgulasch


 
In Bio war ich nie gut


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juni 2010)

hier schonmal als einstimmung ein kleines video von unserem nächsten 

24 h - projekt für 2011  

http://www.youtube.com/user/DownhillRangers#p/a/f/0/i6e_unaNwfA


----------



## Power-Valve (14. Juni 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hier schonmal als einstimmung ein kleines video von unserem nächsten
> 
> 24 h - projekt für 2011
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DownhillRangers#p/a/f/0/i6e_unaNwfA



Beleuchtet: Laaaaaangweilig... ;-)

Gruss UWe


----------



## taifun (14. Juni 2010)

elch-soeren-rennt-ueber-die-kreuzung/in-springe-in-niedersachsen...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. Juni 2010)

Leider gab es auch weniger Lustiges zu berichten

http://www.deister-leine-zeitung.de...-Kindern-die-Natur-erhalten-_arid,246866.html

 die angestrebte Beschneidung des Betretungsrechtes halte ich für ziemlich stuhlig.


----------



## Hitzi (14. Juni 2010)

Die Vorlage kam aus der IG..........

Hier die Umsetzung

Vuvuzela für Spießer


----------



## exto (14. Juni 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hier schonmal als einstimmung ein kleines video von unserem nächsten
> 
> 24 h - projekt für 2011
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DownhillRangers#p/a/f/0/i6e_unaNwfA



Dabei!!

Sieht aus, wie ne astreine Enduro-Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juni 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Dabei!!
> 
> Sieht aus, wie ne astreine Enduro-Strecke



dann ist das 1.te 4er-team ja voll. 

steffen, niklas, du und ich


----------



## matzinski (14. Juni 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hier schonmal als einstimmung ein kleines video von unserem nächsten
> 
> 24 h - projekt für 2011
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DownhillRangers#p/a/f/0/i6e_unaNwfA


Cool, vor allem der untere Teil der Strecke gefällt. Bischen wenig Zuschauer vieleicht.  Wann ist das ?


----------



## firefighter76 (14. Juni 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Die Vorlage kam aus der IG..........
> 
> Hier die Umsetzung
> 
> Vuvuzela für Spießer



ist in zukunft bei *JEDER* ausfahrt im deister mitzuführen und vor und nach jeder trailabfahrt ein hallali zu blasen


----------



## schappi (14. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Cool, vor allem der untere Teil der Strecke gefällt. Bischen wenig Zuschauer vieleicht.  Wann ist das ?



Hier der Link:http://www.bikeparksemmering.at/de/...-downhill--c-race-the-night-c--powered-by-al/


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. Juni 2010)

Wer fährt morgen Abend um 18:00 vom spochtplatz Basche?


----------



## 1Tintin (15. Juni 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen Abend um 18:00 vom spochtplatz Basche?



Ich wahrscheinlich, könnte aber auch am Do 1800.

Heut abend weiss ich mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (15. Juni 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen Abend um 18:00 vom spochtplatz Basche?


 

  ich ich ich !!!
Morgen Heist.. fahren? 
Donnerstag kann ich nicht 

Fährt heute auch jemand, 18Uhr Spochtplatz Basche ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Juni 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen Abend um 18:00 vom spochtplatz Basche?


 
Hab´auch ´ne Startfreigabe.
Bau mal was nettes zusammen 

Ggf. komme ich direkt mit dem Rad rüber


----------



## matzinski (15. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hab´auch ´ne Startfreigabe.
> Bau mal was nettes zusammen
> 
> Ggf. komme ich direkt mit dem Rad rüber


Ich sach auch mal: Bin dabei, Startfreigabe vorausgesetzt. Klärt sich heute abend.


----------



## 1Tintin (15. Juni 2010)

Jupp, bin morgen 1800 dabei.


_Lieber noch mal schnell fahren, bevor der Wald zumacht!!_


----------



## Sn00by (15. Juni 2010)

Ich fahr Donnerstag mit nem Kumpel ab BB ca um 1100 Richtung Deister...


----------



## Jennfa (15. Juni 2010)

Diese Woche wird renoviert, was zwar toll ist...Zeit fürs Bike hab ich aber leider nicht . Wünsche euch von hier aus viel Spaß .
Naja, ich muss eh erstmal ne neue Bremse bestellen da mir die Hinderradbremse bei meiner alten "the one" total auf den Keks geht. Die funktioniert bei mir einfach nicht so wie sie soll und das ist schon der zweite Anlauf! Jetzt muss ich nur noch überlegen welche es werden soll ! 
Meine Gabel könnte auch mal wiederkommen . Ahhhhh, ich will alles vor Merxhausen wieder funktionstüchtig am Rad haben und vor allem vorm Urlaub. Nicht, dass ich im Juli immernoch mit meinem kastrierten Cheetah rumfahre !!! Auch war die Zeit noch schön als das Cheetah fertig aufgebaut zu sein schien !


----------



## matzinski (15. Juni 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Diese Woche wird renoviert, was zwar toll ist...Zeit fürs Bike hab ich aber leider nicht . Wünsche euch von hier aus viel Spaß .
> Naja, ich muss eh erstmal ne neue Bremse bestellen da mir die Hinderradbremse bei meiner alten "the one" total auf den Keks geht. Die funktioniert bei mir einfach nicht so wie sie soll und das ist schon der zweite Anlauf! Jetzt muss ich nur noch überlegen welche es werden soll !
> Meine Gabel könnte auch mal wiederkommen . Ahhhhh, ich will alles vor Merxhausen wieder funktionstüchtig am Rad haben und vor allem vorm Urlaub. Nicht, dass ich im Juli immernoch mit meinem kastrierten Cheetah rumfahre !!! Auch war die Zeit noch schön als das Cheetah fertig aufgebaut zu sein schien !


Nimm die Avid Elixier. Die ist leicht, kräftig, standfest und kostet kein Vermögen. Ich kann sie nach 2900 Test-km nur weiterempfehlen (wobei ich ja eigentlich kaum bremse )   



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen Abend um 18:00 vom spochtplatz Basche?


Genehmigung ist erteilt, bin dabei. Wie sieht es mit Stefan aus?



Sn00by schrieb:


> Ich fahr Donnerstag mit nem Kumpel ab BB ca um 1100 Richtung Deister...


...den neuen Reifen schon montiert?


----------



## Surtre (15. Juni 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> ...da mir die Hinderradbremse bei meiner alten "the one" total auf den Keks geht. Die funktioniert bei mir einfach nicht so wie sie soll...


Da kenne ich noch Jemanden.  Meine Freundin baut gerade die Ablösung ihrer The One an.
Wir sind morgen ausnahmsweise mal ab 12:30 Uhr im Deister.


----------



## Dease (15. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Nimm die Avid Elixier. Die ist leicht, kräftig, standfest und kostet kein Vermögen. Ich kann sie nach 2900 Test-km nur weiterempfehlen (wobei ich ja eigentlich kaum bremse )  :



Das wäre auch mein Tip gewesen. Bin vor ein paar Monaten mal ein Rad mit der Bremse dran gefahren. Die Bremse war richtig bissig, mit nem schönen Druckpunkt. Fühlte sich nach viel mehr als meine Formula an.


----------



## Jennfa (15. Juni 2010)

Also kräftig ist die formula the one schon ordentlich, dafür ist sie ja auch bekannt. Die Dosierbarkeit lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig im Vergleich zu manch anderen Bremsen und die filigranen Hebel die mittlerweile spiel haben auch (passen aber gut zu meinen feinen Händen ). Daran hatte ich mich aber schon gut gewöhnt und das Gewicht ist dazu noch unschlagbar. Allerdings hat sie so ihre Macken worauf ich im Park oder im Bikeurlaub mittlerweile keinen Bock mehr habe . Ich hab es immer so vor mir hergeschoben und dachte das wird noch! Jetzt hab ich beschlossen, dass was neues her soll. Schwer wird sie sowieso im Vergleich zur the one, Gewicht ist in der weiteren Wurfankerliga also egal. Schwanke noch zwischen V2 (eigentlich zu teuer, aber wenn ich mir schon mal ne neue Bremse kaufe, dann kann ich auch mal richtig zuschlagen ) und der günstigeren aber auch sehr guten und zuverlässigen Saint. Beide sehr giftig und wohl relativ gut dosierbar und ausdauernd. Sowas brauche ich jetzt auch einfach mal!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (15. Juni 2010)

Avid Code mit metallischen SinterBelägen. Die bringt sogar meine 0,115 tonnen nach 500hm zum Stehen.
Und überleg dir das mit Du noch mal.


----------



## Dease (15. Juni 2010)

@jennfa: Ist die Dosierbarkeit und die Greifweite etc. bei Dir (schlank) nicht wichtiger als die reine Bremspower ?

Ich habe z.B. an dem einen Rad die 203er Scheiben rausgenommen, weil sie fürs HR zu viel Power hatte und sie dadurch nicht mehr so gut dosierbar war (rein subjektiv).


----------



## Sn00by (15. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> ...den neuen Reifen schon montiert?



Noch nicht, er ist noch auf dem Weg zu mir, morgen abend nach der Arbeit wird er montiert. Auf die Tour kommen dann aber trotzdem Ersatzschlauch und Flickzeug mit. Hab von Parktool so selbklebende Flicken geholt. Mal sehen, was die taugen. 

Mir ist es schon kribbelig in den Beinen ... ich will wieder Fahrrad fahren!


----------



## Jennfa (15. Juni 2010)

Hinten werde ich wohl eh ne 180er fahren, mal schauen. Gut dosierbar sind sie beide und ne Griffweitenverstellung haben auch beide . Zudem habe ich sehr lange Finger ! In steilerem Gelände bin ich auch eher der "Angstbremser" und auf langen Abfahrten bzw. vielen Abfahrten wünsche ich mir zudem auch ne ausdauernde Bremse. Die genannten Bremsen sind sehr verlässlich und ich brauch mir über fading etc. keine Gedanken zu machen. Übergewicht hat mein Bike ja eh schon . Dass die Bremsen noch richtig BUMS haben kommt dann noch als nettes Extra dazu . Mit kräftigen Bremsen kann ich besser umgehen als mit Schwächeren.
Vielleicht kann hier ja jemand was zu den Bremsen sagen. Ne Saint fahren hier doch einige. Wie siehts mit der V2 aus? Hab ja schon einiges gelesen, aber so von Bekannten kommt das ja noch überzeugender!


----------



## matzinski (15. Juni 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Avid Code mit metallischen SinterBelägen. Die bringt sogar meine 0,115 tonnen nach 500hm zum Stehen.
> Und überleg dir das mit Du noch mal.


 Ich finde 500 hm sind ein verdammt langer Bremsweg


----------



## exto (15. Juni 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Schwanke noch zwischen V2 (eigentlich zu teuer, aber wenn ich mir schon mal ne neue Bremse kaufe, dann kann ich auch mal richtig zuschlagen ) und der günstigeren aber auch sehr guten und zuverlässigen Saint.



V2 V2 V2 V2 V2 ........ Metallporno sozusagen....

Warum Günther Jauch, wenn man Brad Pitt haben kann?


----------



## Jennfa (15. Juni 2010)

ich schmeiß mich weg!!! 

Übrigens, dass ich mit jeder Bremse zum stehen komme ist mir schon klar . Aber die Sicherheit wirklich IMMER ohne mucken zum stehen kommen zu können und ne stabile schöne (Brad Pitt) Bremse zu fahren hat schon was . Jetzt komme ich mir gerade ganz schon oberflächlich vor !


----------



## firefighter76 (15. Juni 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen Abend um 18:00 vom spochtplatz Basche?



so ein scheiß ich muß bis 1800 arbeiten :kotz:


----------



## Brook (16. Juni 2010)

Wer von meinen Deisterspezialisten fährt am Wochenende nach Braunlage in den Harz zum Feiern, biken im Bikepark und vorallem SPRINGEN VON DER SKISCHANZE ... Fabian ist dabei, das weiss ich schon, auf wen kann ich mich noch freuen  ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geq (16. Juni 2010)

Hmm fahre zwar nach braunlage aber leider nicht zum schanzenspringen
Zum Thema Bremse Code 5!
Günstig und absolut keine Probleme!!!
Absolut Power (mit koolstop aber bitte organisch!!!!) 
und super dosierbar.
Hope und so hat nur style und sonst nix!!!
Und shimpanso hat kein style und auch keine tolle dosierbarkeit!


----------



## schappi (16. Juni 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Hab von Parktool so selbklebende Flicken geholt. Mal sehen, was die taugen.
> 
> M)



Selbstklebende Flicken sind vorn A..llerwertesten!


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juni 2010)

zum thema verletzungen. 

es trifft nicht nur unsere jungs. 
auch sehr prominente biker dürfen ein paar wochen verletzungsbedingt pausieren :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=467961

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=468005


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Juni 2010)

geq schrieb:


> Hmm fahre zwar nach braunlage aber leider nicht zum schanzenspringen
> Zum Thema Bremse Code 5!
> Günstig und absolut keine Probleme!!!
> Absolut Power (mit koolstop aber bitte organisch!!!!)
> ...


 
Wenn du mal eine Code, vielleicht noch mit Goodridge Leitungen am Finger hattest schaust du immer "neidisch" auf die anderen.

Bremsleistung ist super, hinten mit 203 aber nicht dosierbar.
Das Hebelspiel, dass sich bald einstellt muss man tolerieren können/wollen.

Für die Elixier fehlt noch ein Adapter, an Taifuns Testbike waren Sie mir aber mit 203/185 fast schon zu agressiv/digital.
Zuerst werde ich Sie mit 160/160 am HT testen.

HOPE kenne ich nur von Bildern, aber von der SAINT hat man im Wald nur gutes gehört.


----------



## Sn00by (16. Juni 2010)

Naja. Ich werde die Flicken einfach mal testen. Und dann seh ichs ja. Besser als heimschieben isz es in jedem
Fall.  zur Not ist immernoch der Ersatzschlauch da. Und zu meinen Nobbynics... Hab schwalbe geschrieben. Denen schick ich nun den Reifen und die gucken mal. Ggf gibts einen Neuen.


----------



## Jennfa (16. Juni 2010)

geq schrieb:


> Hmm fahre zwar nach braunlage aber leider nicht zum schanzenspringen
> Zum Thema Bremse Code 5!
> Günstig und absolut keine Probleme!!!
> Absolut Power (mit koolstop aber bitte organisch!!!!)
> ...




"Hope und so hat nur style und sonst nix!!!"

Aber bremsen kann sie bei dir schon, oder ?!

Ich glaube da stehst du mit deiner Meinung aber so ziemlich alleine da . Biste mal ne Hope oder ne Saint im Wald gefahren? Ich bisher von Hope nur die M4 und die fand ich ja auch schon ziemlich gut auf den üblichen Trails! Die Leute die ich kenne sind von der Saint auch begeistert. Passt auf jeden Fall alles zu den persönlichen Erfahrungswerten anderer die man online liest. Da biste der Erste der hier solche Sprüche raushaut .

Wie schon gesagt, ich werde mich zwischen diesen beiden Bremsen entscheiden. Alles Andere fällt für mich aus diversen Gründen weg. Gut sind so einige Bremsen, man muss sich halt nur entscheiden welche der schweren Wurfanker es werden soll. Das hängt dann zum Schluss vom Geldbeutel und Geschmack ab. Ich werde dann wahrscheinlich die nehmen die alles kann UND Style hat . Dachte halt hier könnte noch jemand was zur V2 sagen, aber die hat hier leider niemand .

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Juni 2010)

@Jenna: Saint.

@all: Hab ich in Braunlage was verpasst?



neikless schrieb:


> rider - niko aka mr.freeride
> bike - RMX
> location - Braunlage Bike Park HARZcore



Das ist aber nicht über den Winter Teil einer Strecke geworden, oder?


----------



## Jennfa (16. Juni 2010)

Exto und Phil haben da doch noch ne Rechnung offen ! Ich sag nur 2011 . In die Streckenführung ist der Fels noch nicht eingebaut, auf jeden Fall nicht als wir da waren. Es haben aber schon einige Fahrer mit der Stelle geliebäugelt . Krasse Sache !


----------



## taifun (16. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> an Taifuns Testbike waren Sie mir aber mit 203/185 fast schon zu agressiv/digital.
> .



Findest Du? Wichtig ist schnell packende Leistung!


----------



## exto (16. Juni 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Jenna: Saint.
> 
> @all: Hab ich in Braunlage was verpasst?
> 
> ...



Sch... jetzt ärgere ich mich aber doch :-/ nachdenken beugt einen eben doch nicht immer weiter... 

@jenna: Meine Hope ist heute versandt worden  Ist allerdings erst mal ne X2. Die sollte für's Schweinchen erst mal reichen. Allerdings, wie sagte Steffen mal so schön pessimistisch? "Wenn auf ner Bremse schon 'Hoffnung' draufsteht..." 
@Sören: Prominent sind wir doch selbst  Man wird selbst bei unserm benachbarten Bergstamm im Süden schon auf "deisterfreun.de" angesprochen. Wart mal Duisburg ab...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Juni 2010)

das war nw geniale ausfahrt heute abend. es waren 4!! deisterfreunde dabei, die noch nicht den teufelsbrücken-steinbruch kannten. danach noch schööön den swinger abgesurft und zur rakete getrampelt. besonderen glückwunsch an conny, die alle schlüsselstellen gefahren ist , das geröllige steilstück im steinbruch sogar mit einem irren speed


----------



## matzinski (16. Juni 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> das war nw geniale ausfahrt heute abend. es waren 4!! deisterfreunde dabei, die noch nicht den teufelsbrücken-steinbruch kannten. danach noch schööön den swinger abgesurft und zur rakete getrampelt. besonderen glückwunsch an conny, die alle schlüsselstellen gefahren ist , das geröllige steilstück im steinbruch sogar mit einem irren speed


yep  vor allen der Swinger war cool. Fast wie am Frankweg.


----------



## firefighter76 (16. Juni 2010)

ja war sehr geil heute nur evel muß mal den unteren teil von rakete den farn ein bischen mähen man sieht ja garnichts mehr von der linie


----------



## kai_sl (17. Juni 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> das war nw geniale ausfahrt heute abend. es waren 4!! deisterfreunde dabei, die noch nicht den teufelsbrücken-steinbruch kannten. danach noch schööön den swinger abgesurft und zur rakete getrampelt. besonderen glückwunsch an conny, die alle schlüsselstellen gefahren ist , das geröllige steilstück im steinbruch sogar mit einem irren speed



ach menno, wäre sehr gern mit euch gefahren, leider hab ich mein bike am letzten wochenende im Harz bei unseren 3000HM-Event (Samstag 2,4k, Sonntag ca. 0,8k) ziemlich ramponiert + muss erst diverse Reparaturen ausführen.  
Mein neues Tork trau ich mich noch nicht einzusetzen, bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ichs behalte.
Vielleicht macht Ihr ja in der nächsten Woche noch mal ne ähnliche Tour (bis dahin müsste ich mein Radl wieder fit haben)
würd mich schon begeistern  

und: WOW, cooles foto!!


     Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *neikless* 

 
_


rider - niko aka mr.freeride 
bike - RMX
location - Braunlage Bike Park HARZcore_


----------



## zoomie (17. Juni 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> das war nw geniale ausfahrt heute abend. es waren 4!! deisterfreunde dabei, die noch nicht den teufelsbrücken-steinbruch kannten. danach noch schööön den swinger abgesurft und zur rakete getrampelt. besonderen glückwunsch an conny, die alle schlüsselstellen gefahren ist , das geröllige steilstück im steinbruch sogar mit einem irren speed



Vielen Dank an meine Jungs von gestern, hat richtig richtig richtig viel Spaß gemacht 

..was heißt denn hier 'mit richtig viel speed' ?!!!
Mir wird doch immer eingebläut: 'Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert' !!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Juni 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> das war nw geniale ausfahrt heute abend. es waren 4!! deisterfreunde dabei, die noch nicht den teufelsbrücken-steinbruch kannten. danach noch schööön den swinger abgesurft und zur rakete getrampelt. besonderen glückwunsch an conny, die alle schlüsselstellen gefahren ist , das geröllige steilstück im steinbruch sogar mit einem irren speed


 
Mir gefiel alles 
Vor allem, endlich mal wieder Vollgas Rakete fahren.
An der Stelle, wo Matze "angehalten" hat wäre eine Änderung Klasse.
So ein Hinweisschild "SLOW DOWN or DIE" z.B.

Wie weit und hoch/runter sind wird denn gefahren?
Mein Logger ist ausgefallen.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. Juni 2010)

Roudy wie macht sich den meine Van in deinem Bike?
Da ich die nächste Zeit sowieso nicht zum ernsthaften biken komme und ich immer noch das AM habe kannst du die Gabel noch ein wenig behalten, bis du was neues hast.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Juni 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Roudy wie macht sich den meine Van in deinem Bike?
> Da ich die nächste Zeit sowieso nicht zum ernsthaften biken komme und ich immer noch das AM habe kannst du die Gabel noch ein wenig behalten, bis du was neues hast.
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
Gestern gings wesentlich besser, nachdem ich die Druckstufen weit geöffnet hatte. Muss mich aber weiter rantasten. Es rumpelt noch.
Entweder ist es jetzt der Reifendruck oder die Tatsache, dass wir Rakete mit MACH1 gefahren sind.
Aber da ich trotz 36 & MM nicht immer an Matze mit der 32 & NN dranbleiben konnte liegts wohl an meinem (nicht-)Können  

Danke
Roudy


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wie weit und hoch/runter sind wird denn gefahren?
> Mein Logger ist ausgefallen.
> 
> Gruß
> Roudy



23,00 km, 630 hm, 120 min

wir sollten mal ein sektionstraining zum thema driften, kurven und anlieger auf dem mittelteil der rakete machen


----------



## matzinski (17. Juni 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> 23,00 km, 630 hm, 120 min


77,00 km, 905 hm, 261 min


----------



## Skyjet (17. Juni 2010)

Freitagabend Deister? Wer ist dabei?

Zeit:  17:00 Uhr
Treff: Basche Sportplatz

PS: Hoffentlich hält das Wetter einigermaßen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> 77,00 km, 905 hm, 261 min


 
S-Bahn verpaßt?
Oder > 50Km Anreise?


----------



## matzinski (17. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> S-Bahn verpaßt?
> Oder > 50Km Anreise?


Nee, morgens die Anreise per Bike zur Arbeit (14 km) ist mitgezählt. Und dann von dort halt ca. 33 km über BB und GB in den Deister, die 23 km mit euch und zum Schluß von Empelde nach Hemmingen ca 7 km ausrollen.


----------



## zoomie (17. Juni 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Freitagabend Deister? Wer ist dabei?
> 
> Zeit:  17:00 Uhr
> Treff: Basche Sportplatz
> ...




Dabei


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juni 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Freitagabend Deister? Wer ist dabei?
> 
> Zeit:  17:00 Uhr
> Treff: Basche Sportplatz
> ...



was wollt ihr denn fahren ?

swinger, rakete , dornröschen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (17. Juni 2010)

Bin für alles offen!

Können wir ja spontan entscheiden?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. Juni 2010)

Wir gehen mit der ganzen malertruppe zum ASB fussi gucken, Bier trinken und Wurst essen. Mal sehn wie es danach geht...


----------



## Madeba (18. Juni 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> swinger, rakete , dornröschen ???


Nr.1 und 3 kenne ich noch nicht. Kann man die mit wenig Federweg und noch weniger motorischem Geschick runterhoppeln ?


----------



## chris2305 (18. Juni 2010)

Dornröschen muss man sich erstmal angucken!!!!!


----------



## stefan64 (18. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Nee, morgens die Anreise per Bike zur Arbeit (14 km) ist mitgezählt. Und dann von dort halt ca. 33 km über BB und GB in den Deister, die 23 km mit euch und zum Schluß von Empelde nach Hemmingen ca 7 km ausrollen.



Du fährst bei dem schönen Wetter mit der S-Bahn heim.
Sowas mache ich erst ab 2 bar auf dem Kessel


----------



## matzinski (18. Juni 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Du fährst bei dem schönen Wetter mit der S-Bahn heim.
> Sowas mache ich erst ab 2 bar auf dem Kessel


Die S-Bahn-Einheit steht so in meinem Trainingsplan, kann man nix machen 

Außerdem hast DU ja am Mi verweigert. Ansonsten hätten wir natürlich gerne noch über Mäckes in Holtensen nach Hause rollen können. Alleine hatte ich aber keine Lust dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juni 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> Nr.1 und 3 kenne ich noch nicht. Kann man die mit wenig Federweg und noch weniger motorischem Geschick runterhoppeln ?




na klar. alles kein problem. 
macht mit mehr fw natürlich mehr spaß, aber das thema hatten wir ja schon. 

also ich bin dann um 17.00 uhr am sportplatz. 

bis dann


----------



## Madeba (18. Juni 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na klar. alles kein problem. ...


hmmm...
warum beruhigt mich das nicht, wenn das gerade von Dir kommt ? 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...also ich bin dann um 17.00 uhr am sportplatz.


ich auch, wenn ich meinen Hinterbau (den vom Bike natürlich) nach dem Sieg rechtzeitig wieder zusammengepuzzlet kriege.

Fährst Du mit dem Auto hin oder zu Fuß ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Juni 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Du fährst bei dem schönen Wetter mit der S-Bahn heim.
> Sowas mache ich erst ab 2 bar auf dem Kessel


Hätteste mal sein lassen sollen


----------



## Sn00by (18. Juni 2010)

Wo ist eigentlich Basche? ;D


----------



## stefan64 (18. Juni 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Basche? ;D



Und wieder ne Frage für die FAQ.


----------



## Sn00by (18. Juni 2010)

Eine Antwort dazu wäre aber trotzdem nicht verkehrt. ;D


----------



## Quen (18. Juni 2010)

ugspr. für Barsinghausen


----------



## Sn00by (18. Juni 2010)

Ich dachte es mir fast.  Na mal schauen ob ich mich in meinem untrainierten und von gestern geschafften Zustand bis dahin schleppen kann  gleich wird erstmal das Spiel geschaut..

SCHLAAAAAND! Ohne Gegentor an der Spitze bleiben! Mein Tipp 3:0


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juni 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> Fährst Du mit dem Auto hin oder zu Fuß ?



bin vorher bei chris in münder fußball gucken, und fahre dann mit dem auto weiter nach basche äh barsinghausen. 

soll ich dich mitnehmen ?


----------



## geq (18. Juni 2010)

Nochmal kurz zur Bremse ich kenn einige die ne hope haben/hatten
,aber da wirst du dich am ende ärgern und saint wie gesagt naja...
Eine Bremse kommt auf nem kleinen local trail eh nicht an die grenze!!!
Deswegen ist das was aus dem Wald hört ein bisschen aussagelos!!!
In den alpen schon eher und genau da sieht die letzt genannte Bremse nicht so top wie ne code aus!!!
Sind nur nett gemeinte tips!!!
Kaufen kannst du ja was du willst aber gerade anfälligkeit wartung oder mal nen ersatzteil  ist bei avid mit abstand am besten(ERFAHRUNG!!!!)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Juni 2010)

so ein mist...... jetzt muss ich mir meine Endorphine doch aufm Trail holen. bis nachher..


----------



## schappi (18. Juni 2010)

geq schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zur Bremse ich kenn einige die ne hope haben/hatten
> ,aber da wirst du dich am ende ärgern und saint wie gesagt naja...
> Eine Bremse kommt auf nem kleinen local trail eh nicht an die grenze!!!
> Deswegen ist das was aus dem Wald hört ein bisschen aussagelos!!!
> ...



Recht hast Du. Meine Code war in Saalbach (mit metalischen Belägen) nicht an die Grenzen zu bringen.


----------



## schappi (18. Juni 2010)

Am Dienstag ist wieder Runder Tisch bei der region Hannover:


----------



## schappi (18. Juni 2010)

Was macht eigentlich das Brabiegrab?


----------



## Jennfa (18. Juni 2010)

Nur nochmal um meine Aussagen ins richtige Licht zu rücken:

Also ich kenne da jemanden der mit genau dieser Saint in den Alpen etc. ordentlich unterwegs ist. Das man im Deister die Dauerleistung einer Bremse nicht testen kann ist jawohl jedem klar! Es gibt auch in lokalen Foren Menschen die mal woanders fahren . Meine Aussage bezog sich eher auf Sachen wie die Dosierbarkeit die du auch den Bremsen wie Hope und Shimano abgesprochen hast. Ich sprach zudem von Meinungen aus den Foren die ZUSÄTZLICH noch bestätigen, dass diese Bremsen auch funktionieren und das nicht nur auf local trails. Ich finde solche Antieinstellungen wie: das was ich fahre ist toll und die anderen Sachen sind alle schei§§e einfach quatsch. Ja, so kam das rüber! Klang mir jetzt nicht so nach nett gemeinten Tipps. Es gibt eben nicht nur DIE eine Bremse . Solange du die V2 selber noch nicht gefahren bist und sie an ihre Grenzen gebracht hast sind solche Pauschalaussagen völlig fehl am Platz wenn nach Erfahrungen gefragt wird. Es gibt auch genug Leute die mit der Code Probleme habe, wie bei jeder Bremse. Komisch, dass es noch Leute gibt die in den richtigen Bergen solche Bremsen fahren wenn die ja nix können !
Die V2 ist jetzt bestellt und wird in PDS dann auf die Probe gestellt ! Hab mich einfach !

Außerdem sieht man an deiner Faulheit bei der Kommasetzung und Großschreibung, dass du dir bei deinen Beiträgen hier nicht wirklich Mühe gegeben hast, sondern einfach nur deinen sinnlosen Senf dazu geben wolltest! Sorry, aber das musste mal sein! PUNKT, jetzt wieder zu den wichtigen Dingen des Lebens!


----------



## Sn00by (18. Juni 2010)

Hab vor einigen Seiten mal behauptet, dass ich ein FOto von meinem Bike hochlade... hier ist es... 

Aber nicht lachen...  Vor allem nicht, weil es im Wohnzimmer steht


----------



## chris2305 (18. Juni 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bin vorher bei chris in münder fußball gucken, und fahre dann mit dem auto weiter nach basche äh barsinghausen.
> 
> soll ich dich mitnehmen ?



Du darfst hier auch nie wieder gucken. Das hat kein Glück gebracht


----------



## matzinski (18. Juni 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Hab vor einigen Seiten mal behauptet, dass ich ein FOto von meinem Bike hochlade... hier ist es...
> 
> Aber nicht lachen...  Vor allem nicht, weil es im Wohnzimmer steht


Keiner lacht. Schick, schick, aber was hast du da auf deinem Lenker drauf?

Und außerdem: Drecksspiel, Drecksschieri, war wohl 'nen passionierter Kartenspieler


----------



## Sn00by (18. Juni 2010)

Auf dem Lenker ist das Biologic Bikemount fuers iphone. Als fahrradcomputer und GPS und Fahrradkarte. Ausserdem
hats mir beim
platten gut gedient.  es ist aber glaube ich keine Dauerloesung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (18. Juni 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Auf dem Lenker ist das Biologic Bikemount fuers iphone. Als fahrradcomputer und GPS und Fahrradkarte. Ausserdem
> hats mir beim
> platten gut gedient.  es ist aber glaube ich keine Dauerloesung


Aha, ... jetzt muss ich mindestens lächeln.
Wie kann man das Teil sinnvoll bei einem Platten einsetzen  Einen neuen Reifen damit bestellen ?


----------



## Sn00by (18. Juni 2010)

Nee, aber einem Ortsunkundigen helfen die nächste Haltestelle zu finden.


----------



## chris2305 (18. Juni 2010)

Technik ist alles

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=bikeradarlive&annotation_id=annotation_103345&feature=iv


----------



## geq (18. Juni 2010)

Oh je da du mich wohl nicht einordnen kannst lese ich mal ein wenig über deinen letzten Satz hinweg...
Wußte gar nicht,dass das setzen von kommata mühe und Qualität eines Beitrages aussmachen
Und ich bin gewiss keiner der voreingenommen ist denn es gibt so viel gutes!!!
Aber du wirst viell. bei der Hope noch sehen was ich meine!
So far viel Spaß


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Juni 2010)

nach dem Spiel ist vor dem Spiel...
dafür hat heute auf der Ausfahrt alles gepasst. Sogar die Angststelle auf dem Dornröschen ist geknackt.


----------



## zoomie (18. Juni 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> nach dem Spiel ist vor dem Spiel...
> dafür hat heute auf der Ausfahrt alles gepasst. Sogar die Angststelle auf dem Dornröschen ist geknackt.



Jaaaaa !!!!!! Homi hat's gepackt !!!!!!!

DAS ist doch DIE STELLE, die ich mit bike voran auf'm Hintern runtergerutscht bin..?!!!  

Aber elegant sah's bestimmt aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (18. Juni 2010)

Du hast recht, ich kenne dich nicht und beurteile dich nur nach den Beiträgen hier und die klangen mMn etwas sehr Anti und "dahingeklatscht" (halt so ohne Punkt und Komma). So aus dem Nichts, so nach dem Motto die anderen Bremsen sind alle schei§§e. Mag sein, dass ich dich falsch einschätze, das ist einer der Nachteile unserer anonymen Onlinewelt. Vielleicht biste ja auch ein ganz Netter . Nichts für ungut, wollte nur klar machen, dass ich solche Beiträge nervig finde. 

@homer: das steile Stück in diese Senke rein, oder die blöde Kurve danach! Die finde ich ja tooooooootal doof!

Morgen kommt das ausgeliehene Riesenzelt für Merxhausen, bin ja mal gespannt wie groß das ist wenn wir es hier im Garten testweise aufbauen . Luma und Schlafsackbesitzer bin ich nu auch bald . Die aus Kindertagen haben jetzt wirklich ausgedient! 

Jetzt noch das Englanddilemma zuende gucken! Was für ein Fußballtag !


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Juni 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> @homer: das steile Stück in diese Senke rein, oder die blöde Kurve danach! Die finde ich ja tooooooootal doof
> !


beides, die Kurve muss aber noch besser geshaped werden. Da ist sogar hoermi mit dem rainking rausgeflogen


----------



## Madeba (18. Juni 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> DAS ist doch DIE STELLE, die ich mit bike voran auf'm Hintern runtergerutscht bin..?!!!
> 
> Aber elegant sah's bestimmt aus



auf jeden Fall eleganter als mein Purzelbaum gleich danach


----------



## Jennfa (18. Juni 2010)

Glückwunsch ! Wir haben beschlossen, dass der Reifen auf der Strecke fast egal ist . Man rutscht einfach IMMER! Bloß nicht im falschen Moment bremsen , das nimmt einen der Boden gleich gaaaanz übel!


----------



## taifun (18. Juni 2010)

Nabend aus dem Nationalpark Münstereifel

Ich hatte heute mal das Vergnügen die neue Shimano SLX  3 X 10  zu testen Gute Abstufung und sehr direkte Schaltvörgänge

Mal sehen wann ich dazu komme die Sram XX 2X10 damit zu vergleichen

@jennfa: Du kannst ja richtig böse werden

Hoffe am Di wieder im Deister zu Biken

-grüsse


----------



## Skyjet (18. Juni 2010)

Sorry nochmal, dass ich heute absagen musste. hätte eigentlich auch viel lieber mit euch im wald gespielt....


----------



## Madeba (18. Juni 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> Nr.1 und 3 kenne ich noch nicht. Kann man die mit wenig Federweg und noch weniger motorischem Geschick runterhoppeln ?
> 
> 
> hoerman2201 schrieb:
> ...


 ich habs ja gleich gesagt !  ALLES KEIN PROBLEM !!! 

Haarsträubend schön   Tolle Tour, Danke !!

und bittebittebitte das Raketenende nicht freischneiden


----------



## 1Tintin (18. Juni 2010)

Hi,
kann mir mal einer erzählen wie das in Merxhausen so abläuft?
Gibt es es dort was zu essen und zu trinken, wie sieht es mit dem Sanitär aus (Homer sacht es gibt nur Dixies, ich hasse die dinger) wo wird gezeltet / übernachtet, Grillen wir, gibt es Strom, und Kabelfernsehen? 
Freu mich schon.


----------



## Madeba (18. Juni 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Glückwunsch ! Wir haben beschlossen, dass der Reifen auf der Strecke fast egal ist . Man rutscht einfach IMMER! Bloß nicht im falschen Moment bremsen , das nimmt einen der Boden gleich gaaaanz übel!


wiewas - nicht im falschen Moment bremsen ? 

Ich habe mich garnicht getraut, die Bremse überhaupt mal zu lösen


----------



## firefighter76 (18. Juni 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann mir mal einer erzählen wie das in Merxhausen so abläuft?
> Gibt es es dort was zu essen und zu trinken, wie sieht es mit dem Sanitär aus (Homer sacht es gibt nur Dixies, ich hasse die dinger) wo wird gezeltet / übernachtet, Grillen wir, gibt es Strom, und Kabelfernsehen?
> Freu mich schon.



gezeltet wird auf einer abgemähten wiese klo entweder dixie oder hecke hinterm zelt 
essen und trinken selbstversorgung (gab aber auch ne bier und grillbude)
strom und kabelversehen nur wenn du es mitbringst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juni 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Technik ist alles
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=bikeradarlive&annotation_id=annotation_103345&feature=iv



Ist das schon Corss-posting?
Frag mal Tommy der kann sowas auch live


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juni 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Glückwunsch ! Wir haben beschlossen, dass der Reifen auf der Strecke fast egal ist . Man rutscht einfach IMMER! Bloß nicht im falschen Moment bremsen , das nimmt einen der Boden gleich gaaaanz übel!



=> Nach dem Steilstück Bremse auf, bis zum rechts Knick dann paßts



Madeba schrieb:


> ich habs ja gleich gesagt !  ALLES KEIN PROBLEM !!!
> 
> Haarsträubend schön   Tolle Tour, Danke !!
> 
> und bittebittebitte das Raketenende nicht freischneiden



DOCH  



1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann mir mal einer erzählen wie das in Merxhausen so abläuft?
> Gibt es es dort was zu essen und zu trinken, wie sieht es mit dem Sanitär aus (Homer sacht es gibt nur Dixies, ich hasse die dinger) wo wird gezeltet / übernachtet, Grillen wir, gibt es Strom, und Kabelfernsehen?
> Freu mich schon.



Gestellt wird nur die Wiese und die Rennstrecke. Es fehlt komplett an Komfort, ist aber GEIL 
Sogar ich kam - megr oder weniger - klar.
Es gibt im Ort (Hellental) aber auch eine Pension. Dann kannst du deinen Enkeln aber nix erzählen!



Madeba schrieb:


> wiewas - nicht im falschen Moment bremsen ?
> 
> Ich habe mich garnicht getraut, die Bremse überhaupt mal zu lösen



Fehler - böser Fehler . Nene, das du mit unter 160 mm FW und ohne MM in GG da runter bist ehrt dich bis ans Ende deiner Duisburg freien Tage 



firefighter76 schrieb:


> gezeltet wird auf einer abgemähten wiese klo entweder dixie oder hecke hinterm zelt
> essen und trinken selbstversorgung (gab aber auch ne bier und grillbude)
> strom und kabelversehen nur wenn du es mitbringst



Wer vor der Glotze hockt wird mit Bier geduscht. PUNKT!
Meine 36 ist für TOXO zurück. Das Trauerspiel geht weiter, die Lieferung war nicht vollständig . Achse und Konus liegen noch bei denen rum. Ich fahre jetzt MZ 55 die hat 3 Jahre Garantie ohne Serviceverpflichtung LMAA


----------



## MichiP (19. Juni 2010)

So der Tag ist gekommen wo die alten Leute mit ihren fliegenden Kisten das *erste* Mal in den Bikepark wollen.

Frage an Euch: Welcher ist e.M. nach am Anfänger geeignetsten?

Des weiteren sollte man Klamotten(FF, Protektoren) und ein entsprechendes Bike vor Ort leihen können!

Danke und Gruß


Michele


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Juni 2010)

Zur Vorbereitung für Merxhausen gibt's nen Fred in der IG


----------



## Jennfa (19. Juni 2010)

@taifun: Bin doch eigentlich ganz zahm , weißte doch!

@roudy: ...Bremse wird bei mir bei der LINKSkurve nach dem Steilstück erst nach dem Scheitelpunkt gelöst (theoretisch, mache sowas meist zu spät ) ! Sonst aua! In diese Steinkurve fahre ICH nicht ungebremst !

Freu mich schon auf Merxhausen! Noch 4 Wochen !

@madeba: Mein Beileid. Mein Lieblingstrail wird der sowieso nicht ! Der ist auch meist einfach zu feucht und trocknet nie richtig ab und das bei dem Gefälle *bibber*. Ich hab bei sowas immer weiche Knie wenn ich unten ankomme. Ich war so froh als ich da heile durchgekommen bin! Das Steilstück bin ich da aber auch nicht gefahren, den Rest halt so irgendwie am Rad festgeklammert !


----------



## exto (19. Juni 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> So der Tag ist gekommen wo die alten Leute mit ihren fliegenden Kisten das *erste* Mal in den Bikepark wollen.
> 
> Frage an Euch: Welcher ist e.M. nach am Anfänger geeignetsten?
> 
> ...



Für's erste mal ganz klare Empfehlung: Winterberg!

Verschiedene Strecken, alles an Material zu leihen, was man so braucht.

Übrigens: Niggels und ich werden Mittwoch da den ganzen Tag rumrocken. Hat sonst noch jemand Zeit und Lust? Wir werden so gegen 10 in WiBe aufschlagen...


----------



## lakekeman (19. Juni 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Übrigens: Niggels und ich werden Mittwoch da den ganzen Tag rumrocken. Hat sonst noch jemand Zeit und Lust? Wir werden so gegen 10 in WiBe aufschlagen...



Passt leider nicht -> Betriebsausflug 
Wollen dieses Jahr definitiv nochmal hin, aber dann warscheinlich erst nach Merxhausen+PDS.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Juni 2010)

@MichiP: Wie exto schon sagte: Winterberg! Dein 301 reicht da zwar allemal, aber bei einem Leihrad sind Kratzer nicht so schlimm 

Am besten auf dem Übungsparcour bzw. auf dem Contitrack droppen üben, ein bisschen Northshore fahren, dann auf die DH.


----------



## MichiP (19. Juni 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Für's erste mal ganz klare Empfehlung: Winterberg!
> 
> Verschiedene Strecken, alles an Material zu leihen, was man so braucht.
> 
> Übrigens: Niggels und ich werden Mittwoch da den ganzen Tag rumrocken. Hat sonst noch jemand Zeit und Lust? Wir werden so gegen 10 in WiBe aufschlagen...





SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @MichiP: Wie exto schon sagte: Winterberg! Dein 301 reicht da zwar allemal, aber bei einem Leihrad sind Kratzer nicht so schlimm
> 
> Am besten auf dem Übungsparcour bzw. auf dem Contitrack droppen üben, ein bisschen Northshore fahren, dann auf die DH.



Danke Euch beiden,

das Leihbike ist aber eigentlich für einen HT-Fahrer gedacht.

Falls die Mehrheit lieber in den Harz will was wäre dort Euer Favorit?

gruß

Michele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (19. Juni 2010)

@Frühschicht: Treffen im BB um 9:00 am Fundament ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> @Frühschicht: Treffen im BB um 9:00 am Fundament ?



Parallelveranstaltung: Ostdeister 9:15 Laube (FF GG MM + Trallala )


----------



## stefan64 (19. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> @Frühschicht: Treffen im BB um 9:00 am Fundament ?


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Parallelveranstaltung: Ostdeister 9:15 Laube (FF GG MM + Trallala )



bin dabei wann soll ich da sein bei dir mit dem geraffel brauchen wir ja länger bergauf


----------



## schappi (19. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> (FF GG MM + Trallala )



Das heißt nicht + Trallala sonder FF GG MM + 661
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juni 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> bin dabei wann soll ich da sein bei dir mit dem geraffel brauchen wir ja länger bergauf



8:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (19. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Parallelveranstaltung: Ostdeister 9:15 Laube (FF GG MM + Trallala )





roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 8:30



...ohne Worte


----------



## schappi (19. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 8:30



Senile Bettflucht?


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 8:30



**** so früh aufstehen bin ich ja die ganze woche nicht :kotz:
aber egal bin dann bei dir um 8:30 :kotz:


----------



## Skyjet (19. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> @Frühschicht: Treffen im BB um 9:00 am Fundament ?




Maren, Paskall und ich wollen MOrgen auch um 1000Uhr ab Basche Sportplatz starten. Wollen wir uns dort óder woanders treffen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> ...ohne Worte





schappi schrieb:


> Senile Bettflucht?



Alles für Düsburch.
So haben wir Kraftausdauer und Schlafentzug gleichzeitig in einer Einheit.


----------



## Paskull (19. Juni 2010)

@Skyjet wir haben 11:00 Uhr gesagt und ich habe Zeugen.


----------



## Skyjet (20. Juni 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> @Skyjet wir haben 11:00 Uhr gesagt und ich habe Zeugen.



Na dann schau mal auf dein mobiles Telefon!!!


----------



## Paskull (20. Juni 2010)

Das liegt wieder im Auto  
Spontane Planänderungen bedürfen meiner Zustimmung


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. Juni 2010)

Grüße von der schönen Weser


----------



## harmstommy (20. Juni 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Grüße von der schönen Weser


 
Hallo Homer, ich hoffe du bist dann schnell weiter gefahren und hast dich dort nicht noch lang aufgehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sn00by (20. Juni 2010)

Strahlend schauts aus...


----------



## lakekeman (20. Juni 2010)

Tja, seit heute weiss ich auch, warum die MTB Rowdies so mies dastehen in der Öffentlichkeit.

Wir stehen lässig am Grabweg unten, essen unser Brötchen da kommen 2 CCler den Schotterweg neben dem Grab runtergerast, wozu auch auf dem Trail fahren.
Naja egal, der Erste wird von uns gegrüsst - keine Reaktion, Blick stur gradeaus. Was solls.
Der Zweite denkt nicht ans Bremsen, er hat ja nur 30-40km/h drauf auf nem Schotterweg. Wir stehen wirklich am Rand des Weges, unsere Bikes liegen im Graben daneben. Die Kreuzung ist gross und massig Platz.
Er meint aber er muss auf einmal die Kampflinie einschlagen und peilt mich direkt innen in der Kurve an und rast direkt in meinem Rücken vorbei und haut mir dabei noch den Lenker in den Helm aufm Rücken.
Ungebremst rast er weiter - ich habe ihn natürlich brüllend  aufgefordert sofort stehen zu bleiben.
Gut dass er das gelassen hat, er hat zwar durch die Aktion völlige Hirnfreiheit demonstriert, aber das war ihm dann doch wohl zu heikel.

Es bleibt mir nur einfach völlig verborgen warum man so eine ******** macht, sinnloses Fortweggebolze mit 0 Rücksicht auf Andere und dann auchnoch das Risiko eingehen Andere mutwillig zu verletzen.

Achja, auf seinem Rücken prangte stolz:

*TEAM SPRINGE*

Man sieht sich immer 2x im Leben, Kollege. Ich weiss schon was dir dann passiert


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juni 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Achja, auf seinem Rücken prangte stolz:
> 
> *TEAM SPRINGE*



mhh  
das biketeam springe war heute beim schützenumzug in springe dabei. 

welche farben hatte denn das trikot ?

biketeam springe fährt in weiss mit blauen und orangen streifen. 

dann gibt es auch noch gelbe trikots, das ist wer anderes.


----------



## lakekeman (20. Juni 2010)

Es war blau-orange


----------



## Kampfmaschine (20. Juni 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Tja, seit heute weiss ich auch, warum die MTB Rowdies so mies dastehen in der Öffentlichkeit.
> 
> Wir stehen lässig am Grabweg unten, essen unser Brötchen da kommen 2 CCler den Schotterweg neben dem Grab runtergerast, wozu auch auf dem Trail fahren.
> Naja egal, der Erste wird von uns gegrüsst - keine Reaktion, Blick stur gradeaus. Was solls.
> ...



OHNE Worte!! 

So ein Vollidiot! Wir mögen zwar in voller Montur Agressiver aussehen, sind aber doch wesentlich korrekter als manche CCler. 
Das habe ich aber auch schon gesehen. Kommt da so ein CCler den Weg runer gebügelt und unten am Ende erstmal ne Vollbremsung das die Steine fliegen.
Glückwunsch zu so einem Verhalten!


----------



## exto (20. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich hier mal sowas von nem deisterfreun.de - Trikot lese, verbrenn ich  meine Sonntagsi mittags am Annaturm!


----------



## toschi (20. Juni 2010)

Macht das jetzt Sinn aufeinander einzuschlagen 
Schwarze Schafe gibts doch überall...


----------



## Sn00by (20. Juni 2010)

Krieg!


----------



## lakekeman (20. Juni 2010)

toschi schrieb:


> Macht das jetzt Sinn aufeinander einzuschlagen



Wieso aufeinander? Auf uns kann ja keiner Schlagen, wir sind doch immer danz lieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (20. Juni 2010)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> ...Wir mögen zwar in voller Montur Agressiver aussehen, sind aber doch wesentlich korrekter als manche CCler...


keine Bange, auch unter der vollen Montur verbergen sich "manche" Schwachköpfe... 

im Wald ist es halt wie im richtigen Leben...


----------



## Dease (20. Juni 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Wieso aufeinander? Auf uns kann ja keiner Schlagen, wir sind doch immer danz lieb



Und gut geschützt. FF, 661 usw.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Juni 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> ...Risiko eingehen Andere mutwillig zu verletzen.
> 
> Achja, auf seinem Rücken prangte stolz:
> 
> ...



Agent Hoerman übernehmen Sie!
Das Team, das in Springe was bewegen will benimmt sich wie die Axt im Wald.


----------



## 1Tintin (21. Juni 2010)

Tach.

Termin Feierabenrunde: Warm up fürs WM Spiel.

Mittwoch 1730 in Basche

schnelle Runde über Römer / Ü30 / Rakete

Tintin


----------



## 1Tintin (21. Juni 2010)

Hi,
welcher Reifen

Muddy Mary / Downhill  oder Freeride  / Draht oder Falt ???

Für unsere Trails im Deister und Merxhausen

was sagt Ihr??


----------



## lakekeman (21. Juni 2010)

Deister = FR + Faltreifen, du willst ja nicht unbedingt DH-Schlappen hochtreten 
Merxhausen ist von der Strecke/Bodenbeschaffenheit sehr deisterähnlich, da reicht ein Faltreifen denke ich völlig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janemann (21. Juni 2010)

Falls noch wer Bock hat, Morgen 18.30 Grabweg-Ladies only...
Grüsse


----------



## Sn00by (21. Juni 2010)

Werd morgen gegen 11.30 aus Hanne starten und richtung deister. Vllt trifft
man ja wen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Juni 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi,
> welcher Reifen
> 
> Muddy Mary / Downhill  oder Freeride  / Draht oder Falt ???
> ...


Was zu falten reicht!
Bin 2009 vorn MM 2,5 und hinten FA 2,35 mit Falten gefahren.
Ohne Pannen aber mit riesig Unterschied im Grip (so viel, dass selbst ich als Fahrtechnik Legastheniker das deutlich gespürt habe)


----------



## firefighter76 (21. Juni 2010)

roudy was den nu mit morgen ne ganz lockere runde mir tut die schulter und die rippen noch ordentlich weh


----------



## 1Tintin (22. Juni 2010)

Hi,
hab mir jetzt die FR Falt in 2,35 bestellt 1 x mit GG und 1x mit Triple Comp.

Leider sind die lokalen HÃ¤ndler doch sehr teuer, 51â¬ fÃ¼r einen Reifen war mir doch zu teuer, aber die kÃ¶nnen wohl auch keine besseren Preise machen. (blÃ¶d)

Tintin


----------



## schappi (22. Juni 2010)

51â¬ fÃ¼r einen Fahrradreifen kommt gleich nach Strassenraub mit vorgehaltener Pistole!
FÃ¼r 35;- bekommt man bei reifen.com schon einen gute PKW reifen 155/70 R13
Bei Bike Components http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Triple-SnakeSkin-Faltreifen-Modell-2010.html der MM 35:-
Immer noch zu teuer, Ich schÃ¤tze den mal im Einkauf bei Schwalbe auf ca. 4,00â¬ inklusive Transport und Zoll(variable HK 2,50â¬ max!)
GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Juni 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> roudy was den nun mit Morgen? Eine ganz lockere Runde? Mir tun die Schulter und die Rippen noch ordentlich weh


 

Ja locker geht  (Mein locker oder dein "aktuelles" locker)  
 
18:00 Uhr Abfahrt
18:20 Uhr Taternpfahl (dort werden wir, wie früher die Zigeuner, an den Springer übergeben)

Bremse einfahren und zum Schluss entspannt den Nach-Hause-Trail.


----------



## Sn00by (22. Juni 2010)

Gut was gefahren heute. Da hat der Anfaenger glatt 63 km abgespult und 1100 hm gepackt. Das ist mein Sport! 

wenn ich vernuenftig im Saft stehe schliesse ich mich gern mal
an, dann wirds nicht so eine Qual.


----------



## kai_sl (22. Juni 2010)

@Sn00by: Hört sich doch gut an; wenn mein Bike wieder verfügbar ist,
komm ich gern mal auf dich zu; ich hab auch noch nicht soviel Erfahrung im Deister, konnte aber mit ein paar Kenntnisreicheren schon mitfahren.
Bist du mehr an Strecke/HM interessiert oder fährst du vor allem Trails?
Wär schön, wenn wir uns mal an ein paar Deister-Erfahrene dranhängen könnten.  

Bei mir hat sich allerdings als Selektionskriterium leider die frühe Startzeit mancher Kollegen hier herausgestellt ... da muss ich wohl noch an meiner
Toleranzgrenze arbeiten  

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2010)

hat jemand am samstag oder sonntag eine große runde geplant?

da kein rennen ist, würde ich gerne mit dem hardtail durch den deister düsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sn00by (22. Juni 2010)

Die fruehe Startzeit wuerde mich gar nicht stoeren. Ich bin da flexibel.  ich sowohl gern Strecke und hm, will mich dann aber mit Trails dafuer belohnen.


----------



## 1Tintin (22. Juni 2010)

So, 
wollte denn jemand morgen abend mit, auf ne Feierabendrunde?
ab 17:30 Basche Sportplatz?

Tintin


----------



## Janemann (22. Juni 2010)

Wen es interessiert auf dem unteren Stück vom Grabweg hat der Havester gewütet...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Juni 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> So,
> wollte denn jemand morgen abend mit, auf ne Feierabendrunde?
> ab 17:30 Basche Sportplatz?
> 
> Tintin



ich vielleicht, wenn ich so früh feierabend machen kann


----------



## Jennfa (22. Juni 2010)

Ich muss mal schauen. Wenn ich doch sehr früh feierabend hab, dann bin ich schon vorher unterwegs. Sonst schließe ich mich gern an .


----------



## jaamaa (22. Juni 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> 51 für einen Fahrradreifen kommt gleich nach Strassenraub mit vorgehaltener Pistole!
> Für 35;- bekommt man bei reifen.com schon einen gute PKW reifen 155/70 R13
> Bei Bike Components http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Triple-SnakeSkin-Faltreifen-Modell-2010.html der MM 35:-
> Immer noch zu teuer, Ich schätze den mal im Einkauf bei Schwalbe auf ca. 4,00 inklusive Transport und Zoll(variable HK 2,50 max!)
> ...



Wie wäre es denn dann mit den neuen Michelin's. Gibt es auch bei b-c ab unglaublichen 17,95 . Erste Tests bei uns sagen . 

VG


----------



## rigger (22. Juni 2010)

Ich hab se mir jetzt mal bestellt, ich kann hier mal berichten wenns gewünscht, sind wildrockr in 2.4.


----------



## firefighter76 (22. Juni 2010)

hej matze alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juni 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> hej matze alles gute zum geburtstag



jau, da schliess ich mich doch noch mal schnell an. 

auch von mir die besten glückwünsche zum geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (23. Juni 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> jau, da schliess ich mich doch noch mal schnell an.
> 
> auch von mir die besten glückwünsche zum geburtstag



dito


----------



## Skyjet (23. Juni 2010)

Matze auch von mir alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## zoomie (23. Juni 2010)

Happy Birthday Matze 

Hab einen schönen Tag, viele  und die Sonne scheint heut nur für Dich


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2010)

rigger schrieb:


> Ich hab se mir jetzt mal bestellt, ich kann hier mal berichten wenns gewünscht, sind wildrockr in 2.4.



Der Wildrockr wäre auf dem Papier auch mein Favorit für den Deister.

Berichte bitte einmal wie deine Erfahrungen sind.
Die Schwalbe Preisvorstellungen grenzen wirklich an Strassenraub.
Ich kenn die Produktionskosten von Reifen recht genau.

Gruß
Schappi

Und Matze alles Gute zum Geburtstag, du alter Sack.;-)


----------



## Power-Valve (23. Juni 2010)

waere schoen, wenn die neuen Michelins mal ne ernsthafte Alternative waeren. Preislich schwebt Schwalbe und z.t. auch Conti auf ner Wolke...


@Matze: Lass dich ordentlich feiern! Herzlichen Glueckwunsch vom Uwe...


----------



## matzinski (23. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Geburtstagsgrüsse. Und jetzt aber Schluss mit den Glückwunschspams . Ich hatte schon gestern . Ich hatte auch eine ganz nette kleine Feier gestern abend. Heute morgen hat mich der Ernst des Lebens schon wieder eingeholt. Bier trinken und Rauchen mitten in der Woche macht irgendwie so müde, gähn. Man wird halt nicht jünger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2010)

Gestern war der runde Tisch bei der Region. Es gibt große Neuigkeiten=> IG


----------



## Sn00by (23. Juni 2010)

Na super, die Neuigkeiten würde ich ja zu gern lesen...  Aber wie komme ich an den Inhalt in der IG ... ?


----------



## matzinski (23. Juni 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Na super, die Neuigkeiten würde ich ja zu gern lesen...  Aber wie komme ich an den Inhalt in der IG ... ?


derzeit gar nicht, der Inhalt ist nicht öffentlich. Du musst Mitglied der IG sein, um die Inhalte lesen zu können.


----------



## Sn00by (23. Juni 2010)

Das dachte ich mir, aber wie werde ich denn Mitglied? Habe keinen Button gefunden, mit dem ich die Mitgliedschaft beantragen kann


----------



## matzinski (23. Juni 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir, aber wie werde ich denn Mitglied? Habe keinen Button gefunden, mit dem ich die Mitgliedschaft beantragen kann


Den gibt es auch nicht. Man wird von Mitgliedern dazu eingeladen. Das passiert aber in der Regel erst, wenn man persönlich bekannt ist und mindestens 3 Mitglieder der IG die Mitgliedschaft befürworten.


----------



## Sn00by (23. Juni 2010)

Nachvollziehbar, danke für die Infos


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Danke für die Geburtstagsgrüsse. Und jetzt aber Schluss mit den Glückwunschspams . Ich hatte schon gestern . Ich hatte auch eine ganz nette kleine Feier gestern abend. Heute morgen hat mich der Ernst des Lebens schon wieder eingeholt. Bier trinken und Rauchen mitten in der Woche macht irgendwie so müde, gähn. Man wird halt nicht jünger


 
DOCH!
Einer geht noch


----------



## kai_sl (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Kollegen,

mein Bike-Erwerb gestaltet sich doch schwieriger als erwartet.

Ich hab mittlerweile 2 Torks von Canyon geliefert erhalten (Alpinist hab
ich schon wieder zurückgesandt; Trailflow hab ich vor 2 Wochen erhalten):
bei beiden Bikes hatte/habe ich das Problem mit dem DHX Air 5.0,
dass sich die Zustufe nicht komplett öffnen ließ + so der Dämpfer
potentiell nicht maximal schnell zurückfederte. Der Einzug des Dämpferelements wirkt so immer gedämpft. das Ergebnis in Maximalstellung war schon 
relativ ok, mich nervt bloß, dass ich den Dämpfer nicht selbst einstellen kann (Zugstufe betreffend, sondern das Maximum das der
Dämpfer erlaubt akzeptieren muss).
Ich hab mir jetzt den RP 23 an anderen Bikes angesehen: da schwingt
der Dämpfer potentiell schon annähernd maximal schnell zurück + man
kann seine Wunscheinstellung problemlos vornehmen. Werden Dämpfer bei Enduros/Freeridern anders justiert? Kann ich mir eigentl. nicht
vorstellen.
Mein Frage an Euch: kennt Ihr das Phänomen, wir würdet ihr vorgehen;
Canyon hatte nur ein Achselzucken, sie bekämen die Dämpfer halt so áusgeliefert, man fragte nach der Anzahl der Klicks, die die Zugstufen-Einstellungen macht: es sind 22, das entspricht dem Standard.


----------



## kai_sl (23. Juni 2010)

Achso, da fehlte doch was!  


 Happy Birthday Matze


----------



## matzinski (23. Juni 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> mein Bike-Erwerb gestaltet sich doch schwieriger als erwartet.
> 
> ...


Verstehe nicht was du von einem Dämpfer erwartest. Einen Dämpfer mit nahezu offener Zugstufe zu fahren, macht keinen Sinn. Anders die Druckstufe. Die kann auch offen gefahren werden.
Was meinst du mit "Der Einzug des Dämpferelements wirkt so immer gedämpft."  Wenn die Dämpfung beim Einfedern zu stark ist, muss du die DRUCKSTUFEN-Einstellung lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2010)

Wie stark die Zugstufe eingestellt werden muss hängt auch von dem Druck im Dämpfer ab, hoher Druck oder harte Feder viel dämpfung. Wenn du sehr leicht bist, kann es sein, das die Serienmäßige Dämpfung zu dstark st, aber das ist ers so ab 60kg der Fall.
Die Ausfederung der Dämpfers muss gedämpft sein, sonst wirft dich der Bock bei Sprüngen oder nach starken Einfederungen ab. daher sind Enduros auch stärker gedämpft als Race Feilen, da je gröber man fährt desto mehr Zugstufendämpfung man brauch Beim starken und schnellen Einfedren wird ja viel Energie im Dämpfer gespeichert. die möchtest du dann wenn das Bike am ende der Bodenwelle oder des Sprunges wenn das Hinterrad sowieso ausfedert nicht schlagartig sondern gedämpft freisetzen, weil du sonst einen Schleuderstuhl hast.
Leute die keine Druckstufe fahren sind die die es in DU auf der Treppe zerbröselt, weil sich ihr Fahrwerk aufschwingt. 
Ist das dein 1. Fully?
Hast du dich schon einmal mit Feder-Dämpferelementen beschäftigt?
Wir helfen dir gern.
 Wenn der Dämpfer wirklich für dein Gewicht überdämpft sein sollte kann man auch dünneres Öl einfüllen
gruß
schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Juni 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Leute die keine Zugstufe fahren sind die die es in DU auf der Treppe zerbröselt, weil sich ihr Fahrwerk aufschwingt.


.


----------



## kai_sl (23. Juni 2010)

@ matzinski:
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, jedoch:
Es geht hier nicht ums Einfedern, sondern ums Zurückfedern (Zugstufe)
und es geht auch nicht darum, mit offener Zugstufe zu fahren, sondern darum, selbst die korrekte Einstellung für die Zugstufe zu bestimmen, um die Sensibiltät des Dämpfers optimal einzustellen, anstatt
mit einem vom 
Werk vorgegebenen Maximum der Rückzugsgeschwindigkeit des Dämpfers leben zu müssen.


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2010)

Kai,
die Zugstufe hat nichts mit der Sensibilität des Dämpfers zu tun. 
das Ansprechverhalten wird von der Druckstufe bestimmt. so ein Dämpfer muss sich auch noch einfahren!
Noch einmal meine frage:
ist dies dein 1. Fully?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Juni 2010)

Viele Dämpfer sind schon von Werk aus auf den Rahmen abgestimmt, in dem sie verbaut sind. So haben z.B. die Fox RP23 in den Canyon Nerves in den großen Rahmengrößen eine härtere werksseitig installierte interne Druckstufenregelung als in den kleinen Rahmengrößen. Klar, denn die großen Rahmen fahren schwere Fahrer und andersrum.

Inwieweit auch die Zugfstufe schon intern auf den Rahmen abgestimmt ist, weiß ich nicht. Evtl. kann Canyon da weiterhelfen.

Wenn sich die Zugstufe an deinem Rad in dem sinnvollen Bereich verstellen lässt, ist doch alles gut.

Edith sagt, dass das Problem bei den 2010er Torques eher die fehlende Progressivität am Ende des Federwegs ist. Die Progressivität kann zwar durch einen höheren Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter und durch Zudrehen des Bottom Outs verbessert werden, aber optimal ist das nicht.


----------



## kai_sl (23. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für Eure Anregungen:

Ich hab bereits ein Fully, also schon ein wenig Ahnung  

@ Schappi:

"die Zugstufe hat nichts mit der Sensibilität des Dämpfers zu tun. "? 
Ich zitiere mal Canyon (Homepage):

*Ist die Zugstufendämpfung zu niedrig, federt Gabel oder Dämpfer nach dem Einfedern zu schnell aus und das Laufrad springt vom Boden hoch. Ist die Zugstufendämpfung zu langsam eingestellt, federt die Gabel zu langsam aus und kann bei schnell aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen im Gelände nicht reagieren.*
Hast Du ja selbst ähnlich formuliert.
Also hat die Zugstufe doch schon Auswirkung auf die Fähigkeit des
Bikes, auf den Untergrund angemessen zu reagieren.

Bei Canyon hatte man mir gesagt, dass die Zugstufe generell annähernd komplett zu öffnen sein sollte.

Mein Empfinden ist, dass sich die Zugstufe möglicherweise eben (knapp) nicht in einem sinnvollen Bereich zu ändern ist, deswegen wär mir eine stärkere Öffnnung der Zugstufe zu Testzwecken sehr lieb.

Was die angeblich fehlende Progessivität des Dämpfers am Ende des Federwegs anbetrifft: da hab ich bisher nichts feststellen können.

@Schappi: Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ein wenig gehemmt an einem komplett
neuen Bike so grundlegende Eingriffe zu vorzunehmen wie der Austausch des Dämpferöls, wodurch möglicherweise die Garantie flöten ginge  
soviel Ahnung hab ich dann wirklich nicht   

Hmm, bin wirklich ratlos.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Juni 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Anregungen:
> 
> Ich hab bereits ein Fully, also schon ein wenig Ahnung
> 
> ...



Was Canyon da sagt, ist richtig, hat aber ja nichts mit der Sensibilität, d.h. dem Ansprechverhalten zu tun. Wie Matze schon sagte, ist die Druckstufe schuld, wenn der Dämpfer zu träge einfedert.
Über die Zugstufe regelt man das, was Canyon da erklärt.



kai_sl schrieb:


> Bei Canyon hatte man mir gesagt, dass die Zugstufe generell annähernd komplett zu öffnen sein sollte.



Und das ist m.E. an einem Rad wie dem Torque kompletter Bullshit.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Juni 2010)

.


----------



## Niggels (23. Juni 2010)

Soo Winterberg musste frühzeitig aufgegeben werden, weil die Mission Control Einheit von meiner Totem derbe Öl verlohren hat, da ist wohl ein Dichtring/ringe hinüber. Hat einer ne Idee den Schaden selbst zu beheben eventuell mit einem Service Kit? (Moritz?)

Ein paar Bilder haben wir auch gemacht...













und nur für dich Johann 





Edit: Video hochladen funtzt nich und ich hab keine Lust mehr  

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Juni 2010)

Yeah geil! Nächstes Jahr machen wir ein Foto, auf dem wir beide hintereinanderherfliegen!

@Totem: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7265964&postcount=485


----------



## kai_sl (23. Juni 2010)

"Bei Canyon hatte man mir gesagt, dass die Zugstufe generell annähernd komplett zu öffnen sein sollte."
Das heißt ja nicht, dass man die Zugstufe fast komplett öffnen soll.
Es geht um die Möglichkeit! Es geht darum angemessen testen zu können, welche Zugstufeneinstellung korrekt ist. 
Dafür braucht man Spielraum in den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten + der ist aktuell nicht gegeben, weil der Dämpfer diese Möglichkeiten halt schon begrenzt.

Ich habe bisher auch nicht vom Ansprechverhalten geschrieben,
es geht mir um die Möglichkeit des Dämpfers auf kurz hintereinander
kommende Unebenheiten schnell reagieren zu können +
das funktioniert bei einer "langsamen" Zugstufeneinstellung eben nicht.


----------



## Niggels (23. Juni 2010)

Danke für den Link, ich werd mich mal mit beschäftigen


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> "Bei Canyon hatte man mir gesagt, dass die Zugstufe generell annähernd komplett zu öffnen sein sollte."
> Das heißt ja nicht, dass man die Zugstufe fast komplett öffnen soll.
> Es geht um die Möglichkeit! Es geht darum angemessen testen zu können, welche Zugstufeneinstellung korrekt ist.
> Dafür braucht man Spielraum in den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten + der ist aktuell nicht gegeben, weil der Dämpfer diese Möglichkeiten halt schon begrenzt.
> ...



So, einen letzten Versuch mache ich noch:
wie schwer bist du, wie hoch ist der Druck im Dämpfer und wieviel SAG hast du eingestellt?


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juni 2010)

hier ist das video von niggels:


http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=132144416815169


----------



## Paskull (23. Juni 2010)

Wenn du also dir Druckstufe öffnest, das Hinterrad zum einfedern bringst federt der es nur langsam wieder aus?
Wieviel Druck hast du drauf? 
Hatte bei unseren beiden Bikes zu wenig drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niggels (23. Juni 2010)

Ich hab jetzt mal die O-Ringe wie in der Beschreibung unter dem Bild bestellt. Hab allerdings jeweils 10 Bestellen mÃ¼ssen, um auf den Mindestbestellwert von *2,50â¬!!* zu kommen  Also falls bei irgendwem die O-Ringe einer Mission Control durch sind bin ich der Ansprechpartner  Jetzt brauch ich nur noch GabelÃ¶l, weil das ja Literweise ausgelaufen ist 
Danke nochmal Samy


----------



## kai_sl (23. Juni 2010)

danke für eure Geduld, Leute 

@Schappi: samt (Gepäck, Schuhe )allem wieg ich ca. 77/78kg, 
die Luftkammer hat ca. 180psi,
die Ausgleichsbehälter-Luftkammer hat ca. 6 Bar und 
ich fahre mit einem SAG von ca. 28 %


----------



## lakekeman (23. Juni 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> bei beiden Bikes hatte/habe ich das Problem mit dem DHX Air 5.0,
> dass sich die Zustufe nicht komplett öffnen ließ



Ich kenne den 2010er DHX Air aus dem 901. Der Dämpfer hatte in der Zugstufe einen riesigen Verstellbereich, von Flummi bis Schnecke. Ich vermute nicht dass Canyon da was dran dreht.
Entweder hast du da nen Problem mit deinem Dämpfer oder du willst nicht nur nen Flummi sondern dich gleich bis zum Mond schiessen


----------



## taifun (23. Juni 2010)

Wollte morgen noch mal eine lockere Runde drehen,bevor Freitag wieder auf Tour muß.Wer dabei?


----------



## kai_sl (23. Juni 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich kenne den 2010er DHX Air aus dem 901. Der Dämpfer hatte in der Zugstufe einen riesigen Verstellbereich, von Flummi bis Schnecke. Ich vermute nicht dass Canyon da was dran dreht.
> Entweder hast du da nen Problem mit deinem Dämpfer oder du willst nicht nur nen Flummi sondern dich gleich bis zum Mond schiessen


 
ja stimmt, lakekeman, der verstellbereich ist wirklich riesig: wenn ich die Zugstufe komplett schließe, 
dauerts gefühlte 2 Minuten bis der Dämpfer wieder sein Normgröße erreicht hat  ... 
aber, wie gesagt, es dauert halt auch (gefühlt) bei Zug (Open max.) ein wenig lang ... 
da ichs auch beim Alpinisten (sogar noch stärker) so erlebt hab, hab ich den Eindruck, es könnte evt. an der Charge liegen 
oder es hat wirklich wasmit ner Canyon-spezifischen Einstellung zu tun ...

Canyon schreibt auch, dass "Als Faustregel gilt, dass der Dämpfer so schnell wie möglich ausfedern sollte, ohne zurückzuschlagen 
oder den Fahrer aus dem Sattel zu heben." und davon bin noch Meilen entfernt (wie gesagt, es geht nur um die optimalen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten)

wie auch immer ... vielen Dank für Eure Bemühungen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Juni 2010)

Gibts das Video auch für nicht-Facebook Nutzer?


----------



## taifun (24. Juni 2010)

Heute wer unterwegs? Roudy,Hoerman...locker CC


----------



## chris2305 (24. Juni 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Heute wer unterwegs? Roudy,Hoerman...locker CC



Wann denn??


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Juni 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Heute wer unterwegs? Roudy,Hoerman...locker CC


 
Treffe mich erst mit meiner Lieblingsdentistin und dann mit dem Optiker.
Jaja, das Alter

Aufs Rad komme ich erst Dienstag wieder. Euch viel Spaß im Wald.
@ DHX Zugstufen Subthread: Trefft euch doch im Wald und vergleicht mal wie andere Dämpfer rauskommen. Dienstag würde ich meine DHX 5 vorführen, dessen Z.Stufe ich sicher halb geschlossen fahren. Habe sie mal zum Spaß ganz aufgemacht, da wurde mir schlecht von geschaukel :kotz:


----------



## taifun (24. Juni 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Wann denn??



Ca:15:00 Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (24. Juni 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Ca:15:00 Uhr!



Da muss ich noch arbeiten, sorry!


----------



## taifun (24. Juni 2010)

Wann wärst den frei?


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juni 2010)

ich komme auch mit, wenn´s zeitlich passt  

hardtail-fahren ist z. zt. auch sicherer für mich


----------



## taifun (24. Juni 2010)

also wann wo? tatarnpfahl! (wenn da hoch komme)


----------



## Quen (24. Juni 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich komme auch mit, wenn´s zeitlich passt
> 
> hardtail-fahren ist z. zt. auch sicherer für mich



... legt für mich bergauf noch nen Gang dicker auf! 

Unbeschreiblich was ich fürn Bock zu fahren habe - genießt das Wetter und bleibt heile!


----------



## chris2305 (24. Juni 2010)

Könnte so gegen 16.30 Uhr Laube oder Taternpfahl sein. Muss mit Bike anreisen.
Muss dann gegen19 Uhr wieder in Bad Münder sein.

Ok?


----------



## taifun (24. Juni 2010)

16.30 Uhr Taternpfahl ist okay


----------



## chris2305 (24. Juni 2010)

bis dahin , dann muss ich jetzt auch den dicken Gang auflegen


----------



## kai_sl (24. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> @ DHX Zugstufen Subthread: Trefft euch doch im Wald und vergleicht mal wie andere Dämpfer rauskommen. Dienstag würde ich meine DHX 5 vorführen, dessen Z.Stufe ich sicher halb geschlossen fahren. Habe sie mal zum Spaß ganz aufgemacht, da wurde mir schlecht von geschaukel :kotz:


 
@roudy: Klasse Vorschlag, vielen Dank. wär schon toll, wenn sich das mal jemand von Euch ansehen könnte; 
ich kann allerdings erst sehr spät, wie lang bist bist du denn im Wald
oder kannst du auch noch an einem anderen Tag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Juni 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> @roudy: Klasse Vorschlag, vielen Dank. wär schon toll, wenn sich das mal jemand von Euch ansehen könnte;
> ich kann allerdings erst sehr spät, wie lang bist bist du denn im Wald
> oder kannst du auch noch an einem anderen Tag?


 
Lass einfach nach dem WE hier verabreden.
Was bedeutet bei dir sehr spät?
Aktuell läßt die Sonne es ja zu, bis 21:30 im Wald zu sein 
Für nächste Woche muss ich noch meinen Plan abgleichen, aber grundsätzlich geht jeder Tag (18 - 21 Uhr) hängt halt davon ab, was die anderen 3/4 meiner Familie planen.


----------



## Skyjet (24. Juni 2010)

@ Frührider.....wann seit ihr am Sonntag im Deister? Und wo?

Wollte auch fahren. Am liebsten vom Sportplatz Basche aus.....Gerne auch schon gegen 09:00 Uhr


----------



## kai_sl (24. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Lass einfach nach dem WE hier verabreden.
> Was bedeutet bei dir sehr spät?
> Aktuell läßt die Sonne es ja zu, bis 21:30 im Wald zu sein
> Für nächste Woche muss ich noch meinen Plan abgleichen, aber grundsätzlich geht jeder Tag (18 - 21 Uhr) hängt halt davon ab, was die anderen 3/4 meiner Familie planen.


 

@roudy:

Ich kann am Mo. um 19.40h in Barsingh. sein, 
am Di geht nix und am Mi. um 20.10h.

Zum Hintergrund: 
Da ich momentan noch nicht weiß, ob ich die Kiste behalte,
schaff ich sie lieber mit der S-Bahn zum Deister ,
daher bin ich ne zeitlang unterwegs.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> hat jemand am samstag oder sonntag eine große runde geplant?
> 
> da kein rennen ist, würde ich gerne mit dem hardtail durch den deister düsen.




hat da schon jemand geantwortet, oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## taifun (24. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> hat da schon jemand geantwortet, oder habe ich was übersehen?





k_star schrieb:


> trainingskumpels habe ich nicht, da ich zu 95% immer alleine fahre


die 5% sind nicht da


----------



## taifun (24. Juni 2010)

chris,hoermann und ich haben eine schöne Runde heute Abend gedreht.
Es war für mich nach meinem Unfall die erste "richtige MTB Runde"

So bin auf 40 km,2h15 min und 940 hm gekommen.
Das kaputte Bein macht aber Bergauf noch nicht 100% mit.Aber ich beisse mich da durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (24. Juni 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Das kaputte Bein macht aber Bergauf noch nicht 100% mit.Aber ich beisse mich da durch



Alles wird gut

Die "5% "haben doch richtig Spaß gemacht!!!!!!!!!!!! Vielen Dank fürs warten


----------



## Deleted 143609 (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe mal eine kurze Frage an die Hannover-Experten hier. Gibt es in der Stadt einen Shop, bei dem man ein MTB mieten kann? Würde gerne mal einem nicht-Biker von außerhalb eine Deistertour ermöglichen.
Vielen Dank schon mal,
Coy


----------



## matzinski (25. Juni 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> @ Frührider.....wann seit ihr am Sonntag im Deister? Und wo?
> 
> Wollte auch fahren. Am liebsten vom Sportplatz Basche aus.....Gerne auch schon gegen 09:00 Uhr


Hi, Spochtplatz könnten wir ab 10:30 schaffen. Früher wäre nicht drin. Wenn Spochtplatz, dann würde ich mich aber trotzdem gerne gen Osten orientieren. Also eher Teerweg, Waldrand und dann Richtung Annaturm, ... Zum Schluß ggf. Grenzweg.  

... waren gestern abend mal den Satellitentrail testen. Hat das schon mal einer bis unten OHNE absteigen geschafft?   

@exto: das Ding hat mir gefallen


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... waren gestern abend mal den Satellitentrail testen. Hat das schon mal einer bis unten OHNE absteigen geschafft?



ja !!

das ding fahren  schon ne menge leute ohne absteigen  

max. mal kurz nen fuss rausstellen 

ist z. zt. mein -trail.


----------



## matzinski (25. Juni 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ja !!
> 
> das ding fahren  schon ne menge leute ohne absteigen
> 
> ...


ich meinte eigentlich auch "ohne fuss rausstellen". Absteigen muss man nicht unbedingt, aber die Kehren finde ich schon z. T. echt anspruchsvoll "ohne fuss rausstellen". Das hab' ich nicht geschafft.


----------



## schappi (25. Juni 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> @roudy: Klasse Vorschlag, vielen Dank. wär schon toll, wenn sich das mal jemand von Euch ansehen könnte;
> ich kann allerdings erst sehr spät, wie lang bist bist du denn im Wald
> oder kannst du auch noch an einem anderen Tag?



Kai bedenke bitte auch, daß so ein Dämpfer eingefahren werden muss. zu Anfang ist der (wie auch die Gabel) immer ein wenig zäh wg der ganzen Reibung, der Passungen die noch nicht aufeinander eingeschliffen sind.
Der wird nach 200-300km noch viel schneller.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jennfa (25. Juni 2010)

Solange man den Lenker in der Hand hält gilt das doch als fahren, oder?  ! Ich war da schon sooooooo lange nicht mehr. Ich stehe aber auch einfach nicht auf diese in den Hang reingehauenen Erdrutschtrails  .


----------



## matzinski (25. Juni 2010)

Stichwort Erdrutsch: Da ist was dran. Als ich gestern da runter bin, habe ich zwei dicke Steine in Bewegung gesetzt, die bis runter auf die Strasse gekollert sind. Gut, dass da grad keiner lang fuhr.


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (25. Juni 2010)

Tja, fast jeder weiß es : Die Gebirge dieser Welt wachsen jährlich um, ich scheib' mal, so i.M. um 2 cm...
Grund für dieses Wachstum, wir wissen es ja, ist das Verschieben der Erdplatten (Asien, Afrika etc.) 
 Überall auf dieser Welt ? 

NEIN ! , denn :



matzinski schrieb:


> Stichwort Erdrutsch: Da ist was dran. Als ich gestern da runter bin, habe ich zwei dicke Steine in Bewegung gesetzt, die bis runter auf die Strasse gekollert sind...


 
Der Deister, ein "Abraum" der Eiszeit, scheint zu schrumpfen 
*"Fremdeinflüsse"* bewirken in diesem Mittelgebirge genau das Gegenteil...

In diesem Sinne : Munter bleiben !!! 
oder :
Raus auf's Rad und pedalieren für den Niedergang .


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Juni 2010)

So, jetzt gehts los nach Österreich! Bis in 2 Wochen! 

Phil & Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai_sl (25. Juni 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Kai bedenke bitte auch, daß so ein Dämpfer eingefahren werden muss. zu Anfang ist der (wie auch die Gabel) immer ein wenig zäh wg der ganzen Reibung, der Passungen die noch nicht aufeinander eingeschliffen sind.
> Der wird nach 200-300km noch viel schneller.
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
Vielen Dank, dass Ihr Euch so nachsichtig mit meinen Bedenken herum-
schlagt . Ist wirklich sehr angenehm, dass Eure Kommentare (noch immer)
so sachlich ausfallen! 

@Schappi:
In der Tat kann ich kaum einschätzen, in wiefern sich die Wirkungsweise des
Dämpfers im Lauf der Zeit ändert, da muss ich ganz Deiner Einschätzung folgen.
Ich fänds aber dennoch toll, wenn sich ein erfahrener Biker das mal ansehen + 
mir seine Meinung dazu sagen würde.
Leider müsste ich das Bike aber schon Mitte nächster Woche zurückschicken, 
wenn ich mich gegen das Trailflow entscheiden sollte.
Ich habs ja schon seit Anfang des Monats (aber nur auf der Straße bewegt).


----------



## Jennfa (25. Juni 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> So, jetzt gehts los nach Österreich! Bis in 2 Wochen!
> 
> Phil & Johann



Viel Spaß und kommt heile wieder !!!


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. Juni 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, dass Ihr Euch so nachsichtig mit meinen Bedenken herum-
> schlagt . Ist wirklich sehr angenehm, dass Eure Kommentare (noch immer)
> so sachlich ausfallen!
> 
> ...




@Kai: Ich fahre selber das aktuelle Torque Alpinist und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer. Habe an meinem Cube ein RP23 und der gefällt mir gar nicht 

Wie Schappi schon sagte, den Dämpfer muß man locker 200 Km einfahren. Hat bei mir auch gedauert, wobei ich eher mit der Fox Gabel gehaddert habe.

Komme aus Hannover, wenn Du magst, können wir uns verabreden und Du testet mal mein Bike(Größe L). Melde Dich falls Interesse besteht.

Rid on


----------



## kai_sl (25. Juni 2010)

@GONZO:
tja, auch ein super Angebot, Gonzo. Das nehm ich sehr gern wahr.  
Morgen komm ich erst relativ spät nach Haus, deswegen passt dirs sicher 
auch nicht.
Sonntag bin ich komplett frei. Montag dann wieder abends.
Schreib mir doch bitte, wanns dir passt. Ich bring meine Karre natürlich mit.
Ich komme übrigens aus Ahlem.


----------



## kai_sl (26. Juni 2010)

@GONZO:
ich wär heute ab ca.15.30h verfügbar, kannst ja mal posten, wies bei dir aussieht.


----------



## G0NZ0 (26. Juni 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> @GONZO:
> ich wär heute ab ca.15.30h verfügbar, kannst ja mal posten, wies bei dir aussieht.



@Kai: Also das paßt ja, ich komme aus Linden 

Laß uns mal um 17:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz des TSV Limmer treffen. Können dann kurz mal in den Benther Berg fahren zwecks kleiner Testfahrt im Gelände


----------



## matzinski (26. Juni 2010)

@Frühschicht : morgen 9:00 im BB am F.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (26. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> @Frühschicht : morgen 9:00 im BB am F.


aber gerne...


----------



## kai_sl (26. Juni 2010)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> @Kai: Also das paßt ja, ich komme aus Linden
> 
> Laß uns mal um 17:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz des TSV Limmer treffen. Können dann kurz mal in den Benther Berg fahren zwecks kleiner Testfahrt im Gelände




Jau, klasse, bin um 17.30h beim TSV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (26. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> @Frühschicht : morgen 9:00 im BB am F.




Wann und wo seid ihr dann im Deister? Komme auch mit


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Juni 2010)

Ich komme auch mit. 10:30 spochtplatz? Oder 10:30 WK


----------



## matzinski (26. Juni 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Wann und wo seid ihr dann im Deister? Komme auch mit





Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich komme auch mit. 10:30 spochtplatz? Oder 10:30 WK



frühschicht startet morgen schon um 8:00 im BB -> 9:15 Waldkater oder  telefonieren


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (27. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> frühschicht startet morgen schon um 8:00 im BB -> 9:15 Waldkater oder  telefonieren


und irgendwann mutiert die Frühschicht zur Nachtschicht...


----------



## Jennfa (27. Juni 2010)

Grabweg ab Dropland ist übrigens schrott . Nur so zur Info falls sich da morgen aufgehalten wird!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Juni 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> frühschicht startet morgen schon um 8:00 im BB -> 9:15 Waldkater oder  telefonieren



ihr seid ja plem plem  
wir treffen uns um 10:00 und rufen dann an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (27. Juni 2010)

Welcher Laden in der Region kann/ darf denn selber Reparaturarbeiten an RS-Gabeln durchführen ? Und ist dabei auch noch richtig schnell, jetzt in der Hauptsaison ?

Meine Gabel ist seit gestern defekt. Sie nutzt nur noch ca. 1/3 des Federweges aus. 

Zum Einschicken habe ich keine Zeit. Es geht nächste Woche in die Alpen.


----------



## Jennfa (27. Juni 2010)

OMG OMG OMG, ich bin den linken double nach dem Hügel auf der BMX-Bahn richtig gesprungen (also mit vollkaracho drauf und AUF die Landung (nicht gegen ) ...dann noch den Sprung rechts mit dem Loch dahinter! Ich kanns immernoch nicht fassen wie locker und einfach das zum Schluß lief. Endlich weiß ich auch mal wie sich das anfühlt OHNE Angst sowas zu springen! Irgendwie fluppte es plötzlich und hat richtig bock gemacht. Geschwindigkeit und locker auf dem Bike...rüber! Boah wie geil! Mal nicht Passagier sein, sondern so richtig das Gefühl haben im Bike zu sitzen und im Sprung mitzugehen, geil ! 
Danke an die Jungs die anscheinend gestern noch was an der BMX Bahn gemacht haben müssen . Gestern sah es da nämlich noch etwas anders aus als wir kurz gucken waren. 

Grüßele von der mit Adrenalin vollgepumpten Jenna


----------



## firefighter76 (27. Juni 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Welcher Laden in der Region kann/ darf denn selber Reparaturarbeiten an RS-Gabeln durchführen ? Und ist dabei auch noch richtig schnell, jetzt in der Hauptsaison ?
> 
> Meine Gabel ist seit gestern defekt. Sie nutzt nur noch ca. 1/3 des Federweges aus.
> 
> Zum Einschicken habe ich keine Zeit. Es geht nächste Woche in die Alpen.



atb sports in der marien str. ist masterservice stützpunkt die sollten dir da weiter helfen können was für eine gabel hast du den ?? hast du vieleicht das broblem mit der undichten dämpfer seite siehe hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=407819
mfg firefighter


----------



## Dease (27. Juni 2010)

Ich habe ne 2009ner Revelation. Den Beitrag hatte ich auch schon gelesen. Das könnte es sein. 
Ich hatte die Tage schon schon mal bei ATB angerufen und nach nem Servicetermin gefragt, weil ich schon auf der letzten Deisterrunde merkte, dass die Gabel irgendwie "bockig" war und nicht so sensibel ansprach wie üblich. Vermutlich schon die ersten Vorboten.
Einen Termin habe ich nicht bekommen. Sollte nur die Gabel vorbei bringen mit nem Zettel dran, wg. Urlaub. Und die wollten schauen, ob sie es zeitlich noch hinbekommen. Den ersten freien richtigen Termin gab erst in ein paar Wochen.
Naja zur Not muss ich versuchen alle Teile bei denen zu bekommen und es mit der Anleitung aus dem Forum selber zu reparieren.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juni 2010)

wenn das innenleben einer reba ähnlich ist, dürfte es kein problem sein das zu reparieren.

die gabeln sind echt simpel aufgebaut.


----------



## Phil81 (27. Juni 2010)

Aufgrund des Zeitdruckes durch das eben angesetze WM Spiel leider nur von unzureichender Qualität.

Ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Juni 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> OMG OMG OMG, ich bin den linken double nach dem Hügel auf der BMX-Bahn richtig gesprungen (also mit vollkaracho drauf und AUF die Landung (nicht gegen ) ...dann noch den Sprung rechts mit dem Loch dahinter! Ich kanns immernoch nicht fassen wie locker und einfach das zum Schluß lief. Endlich weiß ich auch mal wie sich das anfühlt OHNE Angst sowas zu springen! Irgendwie fluppte es plötzlich und hat richtig bock gemacht. Geschwindigkeit und locker auf dem Bike...rüber! Boah wie geil! Mal nicht Passagier sein, sondern so richtig das Gefühl haben im Bike zu sitzen und im Sprung mitzugehen, geil !
> Danke an die Jungs die anscheinend gestern noch was an der BMX Bahn gemacht haben müssen . Gestern sah es da nämlich noch etwas anders aus als wir kurz gucken waren.
> 
> Grüßele von der mit Adrenalin vollgepumpten Jenna



Glückwunsch!  Das hört sich mal richtig gut an! 

4:1


----------



## Jennfa (27. Juni 2010)

Ach Jungs, da werd ich mal richtig neidisch! Was freu ich mich schon auf den Urlaub ! Weiter so...!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Juni 2010)

Morgen versuchen wir auch mal bei vernünftigen Licht Bilder zu machen und nicht um 14:00. Die Bilder von heute waren leider alle nüscht.

Phil


----------



## firefighter76 (27. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn das innenleben einer reba ähnlich ist, dürfte es kein problem sein das zu reparieren.
> 
> die gabeln sind echt simpel aufgebaut.



die dämpfer seite ist identisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (27. Juni 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> die dämpfer seite ist identisch


Na das stimmt mich optimistisch, dass ich das Teil wieder hin bekomme.
@Samy: Das erste Foto macht Apetit auf mehr! Viel Spaß dort!


----------



## kai_sl (28. Juni 2010)

hab gestern die testfahrt mit GONZO und seinem alpinisten wg. meines trailflows hinter mich gebracht! 
dank dafür dem guten GONZO für seine guten tipps + dem kurztrip mit mir zum bb.  

kurz zusammen gefasst: das trailflow bleibt bei mir ... ist noch n bischen
ungewohnt: der haufen federweg, die menge an masse, die ganze geo
(menno, ist der lenkkopfwinkel flach) +
dann noch die plattform-pedalen (für die ich noch immer nicht die richtigen schuhe hab).
aber wenn man dann die trails runterdonnert (+ anscheinend null technik
dafür braucht, weil das system eh alles flachbügelt), kommt schon jede menge spaß auf 
+ ich freu mich auf neue herausforderungen.

dank euch allen auch noch ein mal für die vielen ratschläge + anregungen ... 
ich fühl mich wohl bei euch   bis dann im deister?!


----------



## Sn00by (28. Juni 2010)

Na das freut einen doch zu hoeren. Dann kann das Gebuegel ja losgehen.  und du wolltest das Bike zurueckschicken... Tzzzzz

werd morgen richtung deister brausen. Weiss aber noch nicht wann. Evtl
gehts mit der sbahn nach basche und dann mal schauen wos mich hinfuehrt. Muss ja noch ein bissel
was entdecken im Deister.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Juni 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Grüßele von der mit Adrenalin vollgepumpten Jenna


 
 Dann steht jetzt der rechte Double auf dem Programm oder?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Juni 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> ...dann noch die plattform-pedalen (für die ich noch immer nicht die richtigen schuhe hab).
> ...


 
5-10 (fiveten) alles andere ist zweite Wahl!
Vorher Füße messen und dann bei Hibike in die Größentabelle schauen. Im Gegensatz zu Shimano stimmen die bei 5-10 überein.


----------



## taxifolia (28. Juni 2010)

Bike infection in Hohenbostel hat welche da gehabt ( low und high impact in schwarz), Gr. 43 weiß ich sicher , nach anderen Größen habe ich nicht gefragt.
Laden hat leider ab Sa. 26.06.  eine Woche Urlaub.

taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Juni 2010)

@ taxi : 


danke für den 3.333 beitrag 


wir trinken


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juni 2010)

sach ma, habt ihr alle urlaub?

so wie ich. 

das wetter ist echt der hammer! mehr geht nicht!
nachher gehts erstmal wieder ne runde biken.

gestern ums D-spiel rum bin ich insgesamt auf 77km gekommen.
hätten noch mehr werden sollen, aber ich wurde bei meinen eltern mit grillfleisch usw. aufgehalten. son mist!


----------



## taxifolia (28. Juni 2010)

3333

Schei§§e, das war ´ne Falle !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> sach ma, habt ihr alle urlaub?
> so wie ich.
> das wetter ist echt der hammer! mehr geht nicht!
> nachher gehts erstmal wieder ne runde biken.
> ...


 
So wie ich arbeite, möchten andere Urlaub machen. 

Habe am WE ca. 400 Km mit ca. 5.000 Hm geschafft
0 Km davon auf dem Rad


----------



## Sn00by (28. Juni 2010)

:d


----------



## 1Tintin (28. Juni 2010)

Tach,
Morgen ne Feierabendrunde? 1800 Basche Spochtplatz.

Tintin


----------



## maxxis95 (28. Juni 2010)

stimmt das das es jetzt bald im deister legale strecken geben soll dan würde es mich auch mal wieder dort hin vertreiben


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Juni 2010)

maxxis95 schrieb:


> stimmt das das es jetzt bald im deister legale strecken geben soll dan würde es mich auch mal wieder dort hin vertreiben


 
Du klingst so, als wenn es bislang illegal war im Deister Rad zu fahren.


----------



## gloshabigur (28. Juni 2010)

maxxis95 schrieb:


> stimmt das das es jetzt bald im deister legale strecken geben soll dan würde es mich auch mal wieder dort hin vertreiben



... bin jetzt wirklich sehr interessiert, aus welchen Gründen Du den Deister zuletzt gemieden hast. Illegales Biken ist mit zumindest unbekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (28. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> So wie ich arbeite, möchten andere Urlaub machen.
> 
> Habe am WE ca. 400 Km mit ca. 5.000 Hm geschafft
> 0 Km davon auf dem Rad



 aber nicht mit dem Rad....

(ups:gemein:hast geschickt versteckt)


----------



## Epinephrin (28. Juni 2010)

Morgen ist erstmal mein letzter freier Tag. Hat jemand morgen ab Mittag Zeit für `ne (gemütliche kompremierte) AM-Westdeisterrunde?


----------



## Epinephrin (28. Juni 2010)

Noch `ne Frage: Hat jemand Interesse zur Eurobike nach Friedrichshaven (1.- 4.9.) zu fahren. Hin wollt´ ich da schon immermal; is aber zum Bike-gucken `n bißchen zu weit und zu teuer. Aber mit `ner Fahrgemeinschaft würd´s gehen!


----------



## schappi (28. Juni 2010)

Leute 

schaut mal in die IG es geht um einen Termin
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jennfa (28. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Dann steht jetzt der rechte Double auf dem Programm oder?



Den gibt es gerade nicht mehr und das was da -denke ich- wiederaufgebaut wird sieht RIESIG aus -in meinen Augen- ! Wieder ne Ausrede gefunden !


----------



## Phil81 (28. Juni 2010)

Dieser Unmenschliche Stress mal wieder...

Weniger Text mehr Bilder


----------



## lakekeman (28. Juni 2010)

ui, geiles Wetter und schöne Pics


----------



## exto (28. Juni 2010)

Ihr armen Würstchen müsst durch diese schrecklichen Berge fahren und der unbarmherzigen Sonne trotzen, während ich mich heute 10 Stunden im gepflegten Ambiente meines wohltemperierten (gefühlte 50*C) Büros aufhalten durfte. Mein herzliches Beileid, Jungs...


----------



## stefan64 (28. Juni 2010)

Und dann noch diese unebenen Wege.
Kann man die nicht teeren, oder wenigstens planieren.
So macht Fahrradfahren doch gar keinen Spaß.


----------



## Phil81 (28. Juni 2010)

Man freut sich jedesmal wenn wenn in den Ort kommt dann kann man endlich mal vernüftig die letzten 150 hm auf Asphalt fahren 

Also für den Wildkogel ganz klar keine Empfelung 

Zum Glück gehts Mittwoch hier wieder weg. Vieleicht gibts im Zillertal bessere Radwege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (28. Juni 2010)

aha, endlich Entspannung in Sicht: da Mi + Do ja spielfrei sind: wie wäre es mit einer gepflegten Feierabendtour am Mittwoch?
Ggf. auch bzw. oder Di / Do?


----------



## Dease (28. Juni 2010)

@tom: Was hast Du Dir denn so vorgestellt ? 
Wenn es für mich + mein Hardtail tauglich ist, würde ich mich am Mittwoch anschließen.


----------



## kai_sl (28. Juni 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Zum Glück gehts Mittwoch hier wieder weg. Vieleicht gibts im Zillertal bessere Radwege.



also zillertal war schon sehr nett in unserem alpenX (geführt) letztes jahr ... da findest du sicher n coolen pfad ...
obwohl ich die trails damals noch ziemlich runter gestümpert bin

aber mensch, deine fotos sind wirklich toll, die erinnern mich auch wieder ans letzte jahr in den alpen ... was für farben+ was für landschaften 
... ist schon klasse, dieses feeling hier mal wieder ein wenig spüren ... auch, wenn die erinnerung an liter vergossenen salzwassers längst verblasst ist

drum, leute, postet mehr solche pics ... und wenns nur für mich + meine sentimentale ader ist  

klaro: jetzt hab ich mich entgültig als weichei geoutet


----------



## Skyjet (29. Juni 2010)

Phil.....echt coole Bilder. Euch weiter viel Spaß. Darauf hätte ich jetzt auch bock!!!


----------



## toschi (29. Juni 2010)

Wenn Zillertal empfehle ich Finkenberg als Basis, Himmelfahrt ist flowig  und Höllenritt ist nur bedingt und bei absoluter Trockenheit zu empfehlen, beide auf dem Penken von Mayerhofen zu erreichen.

War letzes Jahr 10 Tage dort, weitere Infos gern per PM oder ich ruf Dich mal an...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Juni 2010)

Kurzinfo: 19 Uhr Taternpfahl - Hardtailrunde
Hoerman/Firefighter/Roudy


----------



## 1Tintin (29. Juni 2010)

Erinnerung!



1Tintin schrieb:


> Tach,
> Morgen ne Feierabendrunde? 1800 Basche Spochtplatz.
> 
> Tintin



wer kommt? Heute 1800


----------



## taifun (29. Juni 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Kurzinfo: 19 Uhr Taternpfahl - Hardtailrunde
> Hoerman/Firefighter/Roudy



Wieviel wollt Ihr fahren? Wenn es passt,wäre dann ca. 18:40 bei Roudy!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Juni 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Wieviel wollt Ihr fahren? Wenn es passt,wäre dann ca. 18:40 bei Roudy!


 
Volles Brett - soviel als wie gehen tut 
Ende ca. 21 - 21:30 also runde 2,5h.
Ich denke bei dem Wetter müssen wir keine Rekorde aufstellen => 40km - 700/800Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (29. Juni 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> @tom: Was hast Du Dir denn so vorgestellt ?
> Wenn es für mich + mein Hardtail tauglich ist, würde ich mich am Mittwoch anschließen.



MiWo startet auch noch ne Truppe am BB um PowerValve um 18.00 - entweder damit los oder aber, da ich voraussichtlich schon zeitiger frei habe, Runde in den Deister.

was heisst denn für dich tauglich...? So schnell wirds nicht: a) zu warm, b) hatte ich am Sonntag morgen gerade so ne hektische Straßenradveranstaltung...

was ist mit der verbleibenden H-Fraktion der D-Freun.de ?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (29. Juni 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> was ist mit der verbleibenden H-Fraktion der D-Freun.de ?


bin bis Mittwoch Abend in MUC... und habe, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere am Donnerstag Abend einen Termin...


----------



## Dease (29. Juni 2010)

@tom: Deister ist i.o.
Bis letztes Jahr bin ich Römer, Rakete, Farn u.ä. noch mit nem HT gefahren. Halt ohne Sprünge und etwas langsamer als die Fullyfahrer. Nur heftiger muss nicht sein. Ein Sturz 3 Tage vorm Urlaub muss nicht sein.
Bin zeitlich und örtlich ab ca. 15h flexibel.


----------



## zoomie (29. Juni 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Erinnerung!
> 
> 
> 
> wer kommt? Heute 1800



Sorry, ich bin immer noch raus - wg weil Hand..


----------



## matzinski (29. Juni 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> was ist mit der verbleibenden H-Fraktion der D-Freun.de ?


bin diese Woche leider raus wg. keine Zeit 



WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> bin bis Mittwoch Abend in MUC... und habe, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere am Donnerstag Abend einen Termin...


yep, Termin, ich auch.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Juni 2010)

http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/niedersachsen/mountainbiker100.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epinephrin (29. Juni 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> @tom: Deister ist i.o.
> Bis letztes Jahr bin ich Römer, Rakete, Farn u.ä. noch mit nem HT gefahren. Halt ohne Sprünge und etwas langsamer als die Fullyfahrer. Nur heftiger muss nicht sein. Ein Sturz 3 Tage vorm Urlaub muss nicht sein.
> Bin zeitlich und örtlich ab ca. 15h flexibel.



Ist mein Level! Meinst du heute oder Mi.? Wäre heute wie morgen ab 17h startbereit! Treffpunkt?


----------



## tom de la zett (29. Juni 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> bin bis Mittwoch Abend in MUC... und habe, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere am Donnerstag Abend einen Termin...



ähm.... klär mich auf. Welchen außer Radfahren.


----------



## 1Tintin (29. Juni 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin immer noch raus - wg weil Hand..



Na dann gute Besserung und bis bald.

Tintin


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (29. Juni 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ähm.... klär mich auf. Welchen außer Radfahren.


ach ja, jetzt wo Du es sagst, erinnere ich mich auch wieder: Alle Termine außer Radfahren sind generell abzulehnen... ich gelobe Besserung...


----------



## Phil81 (29. Juni 2010)

Wenn das Volk Bilder sehen will soll es die haben 

Leider taugt meine DigiCam nur bedingt. Wir bräuchten hier Jenna im Begleidfahrzeug die mal vernünftige Bilder macht.





Waschtag









Da Johan seinen Turnbeutel mit der Speicherkarte vergessen hatte gibt es nur Bilder von ihm.


----------



## tom de la zett (29. Juni 2010)

#RICHTIG#
außer zur Zeit noch WM. Aber Donnerstag ist ja spielfrei.


----------



## Dease (29. Juni 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> #RICHTIG#
> außer zur Zeit noch WM. Aber Donnerstag ist ja spielfrei.


Und wann und wo gehts Morgen los?


----------



## tom de la zett (29. Juni 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Und wann und wo gehts Morgen los?



16.00 BRB sollte klappen


----------



## taifun (29. Juni 2010)

@Roudy:waren bei mir 50 km,2h42min und 960hm.

Leider läßt mein Leistungsstand zur Zeit doch noch keine schnellen Bergauffahrten zu.Dazu ist das kaputte Bein noch nicht fit genug(der rest wahrscheinlich auch nicht)

Hat trotzdem wieder Spaß gemacht.Es ist immer besser mit mehrenen zu fahren als allein

Next time,same place......


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Juni 2010)

2:35 h / 898 hm / 51,9 km  lt. hac 4 .


war aber ne schöne tour 
nächsten dienstag geht´s aber mal in den kleinen deister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Juni 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> @Roudy:waren bei mir 50 km,2h42min und 960hm.
> 
> Leider läßt mein Leistungsstand zur Zeit doch noch keine schnellen Bergauffahrten zu.Dazu ist das kaputte Bein noch nicht fit genug(der rest wahrscheinlich auch nicht)
> 
> ...





hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 2:35 h / 898 hm / 51,9 km  lt. hac 4 .
> 
> 
> war aber ne schöne tour
> nächsten dienstag geht´s aber mal in den kleinen deister



Beim nächsten mal packe ich den Gliedermassstab (Zollstock) ein.
Ich hatte 2:36/47.13/843


----------



## Scott865 (30. Juni 2010)

ich will mein rad zurück(!!!!!!!!!!),joggen und schwimmen(hallenbad,weil ihm freibad macht ja bei dem wetter keinen sinn)macht echt kein spaß mehr,ist viel zu warm und mit dem singlespeeder in der stadt und den blöden autofahrer ist auch sinnlos.

los liebe keha ma gebts mir bitte wieder!!!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. Juni 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> ich will mein rad zurück(!!!!!!!!!!),joggen und schwimmen(hallenbad,weil ihm freibad macht ja bei dem wetter keinen sinn)macht echt kein spaß mehr,ist viel zu warm und mit dem singlespeeder in der stadt und den blöden autofahrer ist auch sinnlos.
> 
> los liebe keha ma gebts mir bitte wieder!!!!



Ich könnte dir mein simplon leihen, du darfst nur nicht drin rauchen


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Juni 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> ich will mein rad zurück(!!!!!!!!!!),joggen und schwimmen(hallenbad,weil ihm freibad macht ja bei dem wetter keinen sinn)macht echt kein spaß mehr,ist viel zu warm und mit dem singlespeeder in der stadt und den blöden autofahrer ist auch sinnlos.
> 
> los liebe keha ma gebts mir bitte wieder!!!!




der trend geht zum 4. oder 5.rad


----------



## chris2305 (30. Juni 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> der trend geht zum 4. oder 5.rad



Das ist doch dummes Zeug

Geniess den letzten Tag!


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Juni 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Das ist doch dummes Zeug
> 
> Geniess den letzten Tag!



is klar  


cube ams cc


cube elite hpc


rose uncle jimbo


cube trekkingrad

hab ich eins vergessen  ?


----------



## Scott865 (30. Juni 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> der trend geht zum 4. oder 5.rad


das 4. oder 5. rad ist nicht das problem.bloß sind nicht fürs gelände geeignet.

@Homer
danke für das angebot aber wenn ich nicht rauchen kann ist es nicht wie radfahrn.nein ihm ernst ich komm vielleicht drauf zurück.


----------



## schappi (30. Juni 2010)

Man kauft sich auch kein Bike bei Keha Sport wenn mann es auch ernsthaft benutzen will


----------



## Scott865 (30. Juni 2010)

man muß auch mal in die sch..... greifen um was zu lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2010)

bei uns im bÃ¼ro wÃ¼rdest du dafÃ¼r ein "klingeling, klingeling" hÃ¶ren.

5â¬ ins phrasenschwein!


----------



## taifun (30. Juni 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> i
> 
> los liebe keha ma gebts mir bitte wieder!!!!



Dazu nur:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=401102&highlight=keha+sport

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=51546&highlight=keha+sport


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> bei uns im büro würdest du dafür ein "klingeling, klingeling" hören.
> 
> 5 ins phrasenschwein!


 
5 in Evels ...Kasse 

5 Öre kostete es in besagten Laden, wenn du mit Plastik statt barem zahlen wolltest 
Da spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob du am Tag zuvor 2K für ein rad dort gelassen hast.
=> Bearbeitungsgebühr.

Meine Kollegin hat sich dort auf Empfehlung Ihres Mannes ein Rad gekauft. Er würde dort immer sehr gut behandelt:"Die duzen Ihn sogar". Einen C`dale Renner und ein Trekkingrad zum Listenpreis verkauft, da kann man schonmal bei der Satteleinstellung kulant sein - oder?

Meinen Tipp zu Saikls zu fahren haben Sie abgeleht:"Da kenne ich den Weg dahin nicht!"

Kannst halt nich´ jedem helfen!


----------



## Phil81 (30. Juni 2010)

Neues Tal neue Aufgaben.

Zum Ruhetag wurde nur 700 hm Berghoch getragen. Für den rest gab es zum Glück den ÖNV.








Abends auf dem Gipfel ist schon was feines.





Und einen Trail gabs auch noch





Und was zu suchen. Leider das Deisterfreunde Trikot taugt leider Farblich nur bedingt zum Fotoposen


----------



## zoomie (30. Juni 2010)

..was für super schöne Foto's.. Wir wollen natürlich mehr !  

Habt noch ganz viel Spaß !  

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Jennfa (30. Juni 2010)

Hört auf mich zu quälen , wie soll ich denn jetzt noch morgen arbeiten gehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (30. Juni 2010)

Klasse Fotos!

Da bekommt man so richtig das "Ich-will-hier-Weg-Feeling"!


----------



## kai_sl (1. Juli 2010)

Phil .... Fotos zum Durchatmen, klasse   
Weiter so. Gibs uns!


----------



## gloshabigur (1. Juli 2010)

@Phil81
Geile Pics!  
Macht Lust sofort zu starten. Zum Glück keine 3 Wochen mehr, dann selbst Alpen! Endlich mal raus!


----------



## matzinski (1. Juli 2010)

@Phil, Fotos

...die Fotos sind klasse. Aber bitte keine neuen mehr einstellen.  Ich habe schon meinen gesamten Arbeitsplatz vollgesabbert


----------



## tom de la zett (1. Juli 2010)

fährt morgen früh jemand?


----------



## Phil81 (1. Juli 2010)

Heute war unsere Königstour.

Leider ist heute ein Fahrer ausgefallen Aufgrund technischer Defekte im Mittelhandbereich. Dieser wurde allerdings durch einen alten Deisterveteran vertreten.



Trailsperrung in Östereich.





Leider lag in dem Joch noch etwas Schnee


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Juli 2010)

Fährt jemand heute Nachmittag? Ich muss noch ein neues Fahrrad ausprobieren


----------



## Madeba (2. Juli 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Fährt jemand heute Nachmittag? Ich muss noch ein neues Fahrrad ausprobieren



ich, muß auch ein neues Fahrrad ausprobieren 

aber nicht im Wald


----------



## chris2305 (2. Juli 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> ich, muß auch ein neues Fahrrad ausprobieren
> 
> aber nicht im Wald



Ne neue Enterprise???


----------



## Madeba (2. Juli 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> ne neue enterprise???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (2. Juli 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Fährt jemand heute Nachmittag? Ich muss noch ein neues Fahrrad ausprobieren



Ich müsste mal wieder fahren ( 79 kg!! ). Schlage den späten Nachmittag/ fr. Abend vor 1700 1800 ? Sach doch ma was.

taxi


----------



## matzinski (2. Juli 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Fährt jemand heute Nachmittag? Ich muss noch ein neues Fahrrad ausprobieren


 neues Bike ? wat isses denn ?

@Phil: Um welches Joch handelt es sich auf dem Foto ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Juli 2010)

Es ist ein "junges Talent" und gehört eigentlich dem nichtsahnenden Daniel, der noch in Lloret im Saufurlaub verweilt . Allerdings muss er sich das Ding noch durch Frondienste über den Rest der Ferien verdienen. 18:00 BBW ist ok. Da sollte sich die größte Hitze verflüchtigt haben


----------



## matzinski (2. Juli 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Es ist ein "junges Talent" und gehört eigentlich dem nichtsahnenden Daniel, der noch in Lloret im Saufurlaub verweilt . Allerdings muss er sich das Ding noch durch Frondienste über den Rest der Ferien verdienen. 18:00 BBW ist ok. Da sollte sich die größte Hitze verflüchtigt haben


"Not On 170" oder "Tu es"?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Juli 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> "Not On 170" oder "Tu es"?



Noton in Größe L, wurde am 7.6. bestellt und wurde am 29.6. geliefert.  (sollte angeblich erst Mitte August verfügbar sein) nur mal so, um die Leute zu voppen, die monatelang auf ihre Schluchtis warten


----------



## matzinski (2. Juli 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Noton in Größe L, wurde am 7.6. bestellt und wurde am 29.6. geliefert.  (sollte angeblich erst Mitte August verfügbar sein) nur mal so, um die Leute zu voppen, die monatelang auf ihre Schluchtis warten


Bin ja auch kein junges Talent mehr, sondern ein ewiges .... . Das Bike wäre deshalb nicht passend für mich gewesen.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (2. Juli 2010)

Plant morgen Vormittag jemand was in Richtung EnduroTrailTour?


----------



## Phil81 (2. Juli 2010)

@Matze Brandberger Joch. 



Heute sind wir mal wieder rumgekraxelt. Im Skigebiet kommt unter dem Schnee ganz schön viel Müll hervor.





Zum Glück war es am Gipfel dann Schneefrei









Nach all der Buckelei gehts dann endlich auch mal abwärts





Wurzelspass im Zillertal


----------



## Brook (2. Juli 2010)

Ich versuche es kurz zu machen! Das ich Fahrräder mag, wissen viele noch aus der Deister Ecke, meiner Heimat, der Ecke mit der wohl biggsten Bikecommunity.

Mittlerweile schaffe ich es leider nicht mehr wirklich häufig in den Deister, leider ... dafür bin ich so ziemlich jeden Tag in den Bergen am Rhein und der Mosel unterwegs, in der Ecke um Koblenz und genau in die Richtung soll auch meine Frage gehn - wer könnte sich vorstellen mir hinterher zu ziehen?? Also mir mitzuteilen, das es zumindest vielleicht ein Versuch wert wäre, ein Vorstellungsgespräch bei CANYON, ein WE bei mir als Gastgeber, ein Abend in der Koblenzer Altstadt und vielleicht wird man sich einig und "schwupps" sind wir Kollegen/innen.

Es sieht wie folgt konkret aus, wir suchen hier in Koblenz immer noch händeringend bikefanatische Mitarbeiter in allen möglichen Bereichen (siehe Homepage unter "über Canyon" und dann den Reiter "Jobs") ... ich habe es bis jetzt in keinsterweise bereut und würde jedem den Weg in meine Richtung erleichtern so dolle ich nur kann. Im Hinterkopf habe ich dabei natürlich das Wohl meines Arbeitgebers hinsichtlich guter neuer Mitarbeiter ... und ... eine mögliche Fahrgemeinschaft in die alte Heimat 

Also, Kontaktdaten sehen wir folgt aus:
Canyon Bicycles GmbH, Frau Andrea Krämer, [email protected] oder selbstverständlich direkt an mich ;-)

Auch meine Handynummer sollte hier im Profil irgendwo zu finden sein - am Telefon kann man vielleicht den ein oder anderen interessanten Punkt schon vorher mal kurz anschneiden.

Kommuniziert es von mir aus auch ruhig an Bekannte weiter, soll mir recht sein 

DAAAAANNKE!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Juli 2010)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Plant morgen Vormittag jemand was in Richtung EnduroTrailTour?



Herr Kachelmann sagt:"Zum radeln ists zu warm http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/093200.html"
Aber Sonntag geht was. Da werden die Trails etwas gewässert, damit es nicht so staubt. 
Start ca. 10 Uhr -> open end mit Einkehr am Mittag.


----------



## matzinski (3. Juli 2010)

Frühschicht: Start 8:00 BB am Fundament.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. Juli 2010)

WOW..... das Noton ist auch schnell  wie schnell die Jungen Talente wirklich sind, seht ihr in der "geschmackvollen" Werbung 






ich bin Sonntag gern dabei....


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (3. Juli 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht: Start 8:00 BB am Fundament.


Termin ist notiert...


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Aber Sonntag geht was. Da werden die Trails etwas gewässert, damit es nicht so staubt.
> Start ca. 10 Uhr -> open end mit Einkehr am Mittag.



genau, und die tour steht auch schon :

über laube direkt zum ü30, rakete, teerweg, dornröschen und dann über römer wieder in den ostdeister


----------



## taifun (3. Juli 2010)

Moin,
komme gerade von einer flotten Tour zurück.
Steinkrug-Springe-Bad Münder-Eimbeckhausen-Nienstedter Pass-Annaturm-Laube-Grabweg-Wennigsen-Bredenbeck
50 km 2h 700hm

Kurz vorm Annaturm findet wieder ein Umfrage zum Thema:Mountainbiken im  Deister statt.Also bitte fleißig dort anfahren.

Jennfa hatte recht.Grab und Barbie komplett zerstört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> genau, und die tour steht auch schon :
> 
> über laube direkt zum ü30, rakete, teerweg, dornröschen und dann über römer wieder in den ostdeister



ich würde am unteren Reketenende dazustoßen. wann seid ihr ungefähr da?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Juli 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich würde am unteren Reketenende dazustoßen. wann seid ihr ungefähr da?



Ca. 10:45 - Ich rufe dich an, wenn wir am Pass sind.

Schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand


----------



## stefan64 (3. Juli 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht: Start 8:00 BB am Fundament.



Ich lad schonmal meinen Chinaböller auf.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2010)

habe heute auch ne kleine tour gemacht.
ruhrbike-festival
50km
1400hm
2h37min


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2010)

so viele trails bin ich bei einem marathon noch nie gefahren.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juli 2010)

woww, war das ein geiler biketag. 

hab zwar noch nie soviel geschwitzt wie heute morgen, als die sonne noch hinter wolken verschwunden war. 

die trails sind zur zeit der absolute wahnsinn. 
total geil zu fahren. 
der grip ist trotz dem ganzen staub echt klasse. 


@ homer : was macht die nase ? getapt oder genäht ?


----------



## --Pennywise-- (4. Juli 2010)

Im Wald ist es bei dem Wetter fast noch am besten.

Hab leider am Samstag so gegen 11.15 Uhr zwischen dem Deister Parkplatz und dem Warnamt mein Garmin eTrex Vista HCx verloren! Falls jemand der hier mitließt es gefunden hat, würde ich mich sehr über eine Nachricht freuen. Finderlohn ist natürlich selbstverständlich.
Wenn man die bekanntlich schlechte Lenkerhalterung mit einem genauso schlechten Sicherungsknoten kombiniert, braucht man sich über den Schaden wohl nicht wundern.
Habe den Weg gut fünf mal abgesucht. Evtl. hat jemand der von der Teufelsbrücke kam, oder dahin wollte ihn auf dem Weg gefunden.
Gruß
--Pennywise--


----------



## Dease (4. Juli 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> atb sports in der marien str. ist masterservice stützpunkt die sollten dir da weiter helfen können was für eine gabel hast du den ?? hast du vieleicht das broblem mit der undichten dämpfer seite siehe hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=407819
> mfg firefighter



ATB hat in 3 1/2 Tagen meine Gabel repariert bekommen. 
Die mussten die MC und die Zugstufe oder nur die Dichtungen an der Zugstufe tauschen. Da habe ich zwei verschiedene Aussagen zu erhalten. da es ein Garantiefall war, war es mir egal.

Ich versuche mal es Samy und Phil nach zu machen:





Danach gabs ne 7 km und 1.100hm lange Singletrailabfahrt. Genannt "The Never End".


----------



## kai_sl (4. Juli 2010)

mist, Homer, roudy und hoerman, ich war um 10.30h in eurer ecke ...
und wär gern mit euch gefahren ... viell. das nächste mal       

und Dease : cooles bike + atemberaubendes panorama


----------



## tom de la zett (4. Juli 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> ATB hat in 3 1/2 Tagen meine Gabel repariert bekommen.
> Die mussten die MC und die Zugstufe oder nur die Dichtungen an der Zugstufe tauschen. Da habe ich zwei verschiedene Aussagen zu erhalten. da es ein Garantiefall war, war es mir egal.
> 
> Ich versuche mal es Samy und Phil nach zu machen:
> ...



Watt machst du denn schon wieder da mit dem Rad? Ich dachtem dieser Urlaub wäre zur familiären Entspannung.  
Harz war heute auch toll, hatte aber keine Kamera dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (4. Juli 2010)

@tom: Biken ist doch Entspannung! 

Ich hatte auch keine Kamera mit. Habe ein paar Pics mit dem Handy geschossen.

Hast Du Barbie besucht ? Ich hoffe Du hast ihn mal richtig platt gefahren. Ich schaffe das zur Zeit nicht.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Juli 2010)

--Pennywise-- schrieb:


> Im Wald ist es bei dem Wetter fast noch am besten.
> 
> Hab leider am Samstag so gegen 11.15 Uhr zwischen dem Deister Parkplatz und dem Warnamt mein Garmin eTrex Vista HCx verloren! Falls jemand der hier mitließt es gefunden hat, würde ich mich sehr über eine Nachricht freuen. Finderlohn ist natürlich selbstverständlich.
> Wenn man die bekanntlich schlechte Lenkerhalterung mit einem genauso schlechten Sicherungsknoten kombiniert, braucht man sich über den Schaden wohl nicht wundern.
> ...


 
Beschreib doch mal kurz welchen Deister Parkplatz du meinst und welches Warnamt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Juli 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> mist, Homer, roudy und hoerman, ich war um 10.30h in eurer ecke ...
> und wär gern mit euch gefahren ... viell. das nächste mal
> 
> und Dease : cooles bike + atemberaubendes panorama


 
Da ist dir was durch die Lappen gegangen.
7 Trails mit Warp 1, feinstes geballer.
55km - knapp 1700 Hm in 8h (incl. Kaffeepause, und Klönschnack unterwegs)

Komische Sachen haben wir erlebt:
- Rennradfahrer die grüßten
- Mountainbiker die statt zu grüßen die Lippen ganz fest zusammenpressten
- viele freundliche Wanderer
- Annaturm um 15 Uhr fast ausgestorben
- kranke Mountainbiker, die mit >50km/h ohne Helm den Hauptweg runterballern (um uns mit Helm und Schützern, mal so richtig zu zeigen wo Bartel den Most holt [wir waren auf dem Heimweg und hätten Grenz- nicht mehr konzentriert geschafft])


----------



## --Pennywise-- (5. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Beschreib doch mal kurz welchen Deister Parkplatz du meinst und welches Warnamt.



Den Parkplatz am Ende der Deisterstraße von RodenbergRodenberg  im Wald und das Warnamt bei Rodenberg.
Gibt es noch andere Warnämter im Deister?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Juli 2010)

--Pennywise-- schrieb:


> Den Parkplatz am Ende der Deisterstraße von RodenbergRodenberg im Wald und das Warnamt bei Rodenberg.
> Gibt es noch andere Warnämter im Deister?


 
Ok, ich hätte vorher Googlen sollen. Ich wußte nicht, dass das Warnamt exakt so heißt. Habe an sowas wie Forsthaus, Hohe Warte, Flugsicherung o.ä. gedacht.
Irgendjemand von hier ist da sicher hochgefahren. An dem WE waren aber auch Massen an MountainWalker unterwegs, die hier eher nicht mitlesen. Zettel am Parkplatz und Fundbüro anrufen hast du sicher im Auge.

gruß


----------



## --Pennywise-- (5. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ok, ich hätte vorher Googlen sollen. Ich wußte nicht, dass das Warnamt exakt so heißt. Habe an sowas wie Forsthaus, Hohe Warte, Flugsicherung o.ä. gedacht.
> Irgendjemand von hier ist da sicher hochgefahren. An dem WE waren aber auch Massen an MountainWalker unterwegs, die hier eher nicht mitlesen. Zettel am Parkplatz und Fundbüro anrufen hast du sicher im Auge.
> 
> gruß



An den Zettel am Parkplatz habe ich noch nicht gedacht. Danke für den Hinweis. 
Den Wirt von der Teufelsbrücke habe ich zumindest gebeten sich bei mir zu melden, falls etwas entsprechendes abgegeben wird.


----------



## kai_sl (5. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Da ist dir was durch die Lappen gegangen.
> 7 Trails mit Warp 1, feinstes geballer.
> 55km - knapp 1700 Hm in 8h (incl. Kaffeepause, und Klönschnack unterwegs)
> 
> ...


 
tja, das hört sich wirklich klasse an, was ihr da veranstaltet habt ... hätte gern mitgeballert 
... da hätt ich, bei Euch teilnehmend, am sonntag die 100km geknackt 

was die unfreundlichen mtb-ler betrifft: ich hab zwar auch das ein oder andere mal unter anderem die lippen zusammengekniffen, 
aber das war nicht aus unhöflichkeit, sondern aus akutem O2-Mangel 

hoffentlich findet sich bald mal wieder eine gelegenheit, den deister gemeinsam umzupflügen ... bis dahin


----------



## Madeba (5. Juli 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> ... ich hab zwar auch das ein oder andere mal unter anderem die *lippen zusammengekniffen*,
> aber das war nicht aus unhöflichkeit, sondern aus *akutem O2-Mangel*



Du verwechselst Ursache und Wirkung


----------



## kai_sl (5. Juli 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> Du verwechselst Ursache und Wirkung


 
du meinst, aus dem akuten mangel ist eine latente unterversorgung entstanden?

... das ist aber nicht nett von dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (5. Juli 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> du meinst, aus dem akuten mangel ist eine latente unterversorgung entstanden?
> 
> ... das ist aber nicht nett von dir





...
Ursache: Lippen zusammenkneifen
Wirkung: Sauerstoffmangel
...

Deiner Interpretation wage ich aber nicht zu widersprechen...


----------



## kai_sl (5. Juli 2010)

*lach

dein gedankengang ist mir klar, madeba ...

*ehrlich gesagt hatte ich gemutmaßt, dass ich mir diese Bestätigung sparen kann*

aber gut, dass du ihn den anderen rezipienten noch ein mal
so eindrucksvoll transparent gemacht hast


----------



## Quen (5. Juli 2010)

... zieht euch das mal rein:


----------



## taifun (5. Juli 2010)

Das kommt mir bekannt vor

@roudy,hoermann Morgen HT Runde?


----------



## kai_sl (5. Juli 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> ... zieht euch das mal rein:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/685068


 

puh, crazy sh ...


----------



## Paskull (5. Juli 2010)

Jemand am Wochenende in Saalbach (AT)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (5. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Das kommt mir bekannt vor
> 
> @roudy,hoermann Morgen HT Runde?


......


----------



## taifun (5. Juli 2010)

Du darfst auch kommen


----------



## chris2305 (5. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Du darfst auch kommen


Das ist aber nett. Bereitschaft hatte ich leider vergessen. Da geht nur Süntel weil.Deister zu weit weg


----------



## Phil81 (5. Juli 2010)

Viele Grüsse vom Fescht der 1000 Biere aus Zell am Ziller.


Heute wurden nur ganz kleine Brötchen am Nordpark gebacken. Daher leider keine Fotos


----------



## 1Tintin (5. Juli 2010)

Hi,
Donnerstag ne Feierabendrunde?
1800 ab Basche Spochtplatz!

Tintin


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Das kommt mir bekannt vor
> 
> @roudy,hoermann Morgen HT Runde?



18:30 bei mir, 18:25 wenn du ´nen Espresso willst.
Ca. 19 Uhr Taterpfahl. (je nach Starttempo sind das ja eigentlich nur 12 Minuten bis dahin)

PS: So wie immer nach dem Trail-WE- "lockeres" Ausfahren!


----------



## firefighter76 (5. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 18:30 bei mir, 18:25 wenn du ´nen Espresso willst.
> Ca. 19 Uhr Taterpfahl. (je nach Starttempo sind das ja eigentlich nur 12 Minuten bis dahin)
> 
> PS: So wie immer nach dem Trail-WE- "lockeres" Ausfahren!



warum bist du noch kaputt von gestern oder was  wirst langsam alt


----------



## zoomie (6. Juli 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi,
> Donnerstag ne Feierabendrunde?
> 1800 ab Basche Spochtplatz!
> 
> ...


----------



## Skyjet (6. Juli 2010)

....


----------



## Skyjet (6. Juli 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> Jemand am Wochenende in Saalbach (AT)?



nö du? 

Grüße nach MUC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. Juli 2010)

Donnerstag passt. Hoffentlich bleibt die Nase dran. Die hat der Doc nur mit Spucke angeklebt, gepustet und zum Himmel deutend gesagt "guck mal, da fliegt es"


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Juli 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> warum bist du noch kaputt von gestern oder was  wirst langsam alt


 
- Paßt auf Bürschchen!



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Donnerstag passt. Hoffentlich bleibt die Nase dran. Die hat der Doc nur mit Spucke angeklebt, gepustet und zum Himmel deutend gesagt "guck mal, da fliegt es"


 
- Hat Omma auch immer gemacht und das hat geholfen.
Echt? Kein tackern, klammern, nähen etc?


----------



## schappi (6. Juli 2010)

Haben wir da einen Aspiranten für den Sturzpokal?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. Juli 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Haben wir da einen Aspiranten für den Sturzpokal?



Das können die anderen besser, mir hat der Helm die Brille fest aufgesetzt und der Steg hat mir die Pelle runtergekrempelt. Im Krankenhaus hat man ne Schaufel Dreck aus der Wunde gepuhlt und alles mit hautkleber und steristrips zuusammen geklebt. Nichts Aufregendes also...


----------



## taifun (6. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 18:30 bei mir, 18:25 wenn du ´nen Espresso willst.
> Ca. 19 Uhr Taterpfahl. (je nach Starttempo sind das ja eigentlich nur 12 Minuten bis dahin)
> 
> PS: So wie immer nach dem Trail-WE- "lockeres" Ausfahren!


----------



## Jennfa (6. Juli 2010)

@ phil und Co: Ihr Poser  *neidischguck*!

Bäh Donnerstag lange arbeiten, leider nicht bei der Sportplatzgruppe dabei .


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


>


 
Haben uns die Tage mal auf ´ne lockerer Runde Wildschweine jagen im kleinen Deister abgestimmt. Entscheidung fällt aber erst am Taternpfahl.


----------



## Phil81 (6. Juli 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> @ phil und Co: Ihr Poser  *neidischguck*!
> 
> Bäh Donnerstag lange arbeiten, leider nicht bei der Sportplatzgruppe dabei .



Keine Sorge wir sind ja jetzt wieder daheim. Jetzt ist schluss mit Bildern...

Vorerst  Denn schon bald geht es wieder los


----------



## taifun (6. Juli 2010)

Super Tour mit roudy,Flo und hoermann heute trotz Snakebite gefahren.
So langsam komme ich auch wieder in Gang.,noch paar Kilometer bergauf und noch an der Kraft arbeiten,dann sieht es schon wieder ganz gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Super Tour mit roudy,Flo und hoermann heute trotz Snakebite gefahren.
> So langsam komme ich auch wieder in Gang.,noch paar Kilometer bergauf und noch an der Kraft arbeiten,dann sieht es schon wieder ganz gut aus



Ja, so langsam kommst du wieder in Schwung. Aber wie man sich mit ´nem Fully und AM-tauglicher Gabel und dicken Reifen auf einem Hauptweg von der Schlange beißen lassen kann bleibt mir ein Rätsel


----------



## Skyjet (7. Juli 2010)

Homer, wo ist dir denn das passiert?


----------



## Quen (7. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ja, so langsam kommst du wieder in Schwung. Aber wie man sich mit ´nem Fully und AM-tauglicher Gabel und dicken Reifen auf einem Hauptweg von der Schlange beißen lassen kann bleibt mir ein Rätsel


Dafür könnte er vermulich ohne Defekt den Frankweg mit dem E-Bike runter...


----------



## taifun (7. Juli 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Dafür könnte er vermulich ohne Defekt den Frankweg mit dem E-Bike runter...



Ausprobieren


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Juli 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Homer, wo ist dir denn das passiert?



Aufm dornröschen an der steilstelle.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Ausprobieren


 
Ich komme mit und lege 112 auf speeddial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (7. Juli 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Aufm dornröschen an der steilstelle.



Der ist immer und überall steil ! (finde ich)

By se wäi,

morgen 1800 ab Basche Spochtplatz ne Feierabenrunde!!

wer radelt noch mit?????


----------



## zoomie (7. Juli 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Der ist immer und überall steil ! (finde ich)
> 
> By se wäi,
> 
> ...


 

Homer..merkste was..??!!!!

WIR reichen ihm nicht..


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Juli 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Homer..merkste was..??!!!!
> 
> WIR reichen ihm nicht..



egal....... Hauptsache bei uns sind keine Fliegen . ich hab mir übrigens auch nen kleinen Verbandsbeutel für den Rucksack geholt. Danke nochmal an den top ausgestatteten Roudy


----------



## tom de la zett (7. Juli 2010)

...und morgen, Hannover: 17:30 BRoteBrücke?

JETZT GEHTS LOOOOOS, SCHLAND


----------



## Paskull (7. Juli 2010)

Und nun ist Vorbei 


Dafür am Wochenende Saalbach


----------



## matzinski (8. Juli 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ...und morgen, Hannover: 17:30 BRoteBrücke?
> 
> JETZT GEHTS LOOOOOS, SCHLAND


Nö, 17:00 H-Linden, Am Küchengarten.


----------



## tom de la zett (8. Juli 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Nö, 17:00 H-Linden, Am Küchengarten.



ok, ich versuchs! Sonst klingel ich bei Stefan durch und passe euch unterwegs irgendwo ab.


----------



## Power-Valve (8. Juli 2010)

wir erst spaeter: 18:30 BB Parkplatz Jaegerheim...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Juli 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> egal....... Hauptsache bei uns sind keine Fliegen . ich hab mir übrigens auch nen kleinen Verbandsbeutel für den Rucksack geholt. Danke nochmal an den top ausgestatteten Roudy


Gern. Trotzdem hoffe ich, ihn nie wieder auspacken zu müssen!

Beim Stadler gibts die grad als Goodie an der Kasse.

Auch günstig dort:
Windweste weiß von DYNAMIC: 19,99
Windjacke  weiß von DYNAMIC: 39,99
Luftpumpe weiß/grün rd. 10,-


----------



## 1Tintin (8. Juli 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Homer..merkste was..??!!!!
> 
> WIR reichen ihm nicht..



Halt Halt , so wars nicht gemeint.

Mir, ist der Dornröschen zu steil, ich hab mich da ständig auf die Schnauze gepackt!!


_Ich bin nur für das verantwortlich was ich sage, nich für das, was du verstehst!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Juli 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Halt Halt , so wars nicht gemeint.
> 
> Mir, ist der Dornröschen zu steil, ich hab mich da ständig auf die Schnauze gepackt!!
> _Ich bin nur für das verantwortlich was ich sage, nich für das, was du verstehst!_


 
Ständig?
Jedes Mal oder überall?

Sind deine MM in GG noch nicht drauf, mit denen kannst du selbst im Steilstück anhalten ohne die Füße abzusetzen


----------



## matzinski (8. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ständig?
> Jedes Mal oder überall?
> 
> Sind deine MM in GG noch nicht drauf, mit denen kannst du selbst im Steilstück anhalten oh,ne die Füße abzusetzen


Geht bestimmt auch mit FA und NN in normal schwarz.


----------



## Jennfa (8. Juli 2010)

Ich werde doch versuchen um 18Uhr am Spochtplatz zu sein !


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Juli 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Geht bestimmt auch mit FA und NN in normal schwarz.


 
Blasphemie  [...du sollst keinen anderen reifen fahren, neben mir...]
...
Habe auch mal wieder abgerüstet auf FA und es rollt trotzdem


----------



## matzinski (8. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Blasphemie  [...du sollst keinen anderen reifen fahren, neben mir...]
> ...
> Habe auch mal wieder abgerüstet auf FA und es rollt trotzdem


Ich rüste auf. Im Herbst wird hinten von NN auf FA gewechselt. Ich peile dann auf Rakete Mach *2* an


----------



## Skyjet (8. Juli 2010)

Na da sag ich nur "Gute Reise"


----------



## 1Tintin (8. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ständig?
> Jedes Mal oder überall?
> 
> Sind deine MM in GG noch nicht drauf, mit denen kannst du selbst im Steilstück anhalten ohne die Füße abzusetzen



Da hatte die die Dinger noch nicht, und es war NASS.

Aber die neuen Reifen sind aller erste SAAAHne.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Juli 2010)

Die Muddy Marys sind schon sehr gut, aber es gibt neben ihnen tatsächlich noch einen mit besserem Grip: Conti Rain King. Für Deistertouren reicht der MM aber locker.


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juli 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Die Muddy Marys sind schon sehr gut, aber es gibt neben ihnen tatsächlich noch einen mit besserem Grip: Conti Rain King. Für Deistertouren reicht der MM aber locker.




 hast du mal versucht, mit dem rainking ne tour zu fahren  ??? 

für reines downhill-geballere in pds  oder wibe absolut 1. wahl. 

für den deister , wenn du fahren und nicht schieben wilst, absolut nicht empfehlenswert .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Juli 2010)

Jo, das meinte ich mit "MM reicht für den Deister". Der RainKing hat nur mehr Grip, auf Tour aber nicht soo spaßig, richtig.


----------



## Phil81 (8. Juli 2010)

Ja geht sehr gut auf Touren habe ich jetzt den ganzen Urlaub drauf gehabt.

Am Vorderad bei mir im Steinigen Gelände jedenfalls die erste Wahl. Hinterrad fahr ich ne MM DH in den Bergen.

Tour ist aber auch immer ein etwas schwammiger Bergiff


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Juli 2010)

tour ist, wenn man mehr als 50 hm kurbeln muss


----------



## Sn00by (8. Juli 2010)

Ich dachte immer, tour waere wenn man mehr als 50 km kurbeln muss?!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. Juli 2010)

Heute waren Reifen wie der Muddy Mary oder Rainking natürlich voll in ihrem Element bei den Riesenmengen Schlamm


----------



## herkulars (9. Juli 2010)

Juhuu, Reifendiskussion! Ich werfe mal den Maxxis Swampthing als günstige Alternative zum MM in nasser Umgebung in den Ring. Hab ich dieses Frühjahr gefahren und der Grip ist genial. Mir fehlt allerdings der direkte Vergleich zum MM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (9. Juli 2010)

Puh, ist das heissss hier. Kuschelige 32 Grad Raumtemperatur. Verstösst das nicht gegen geltendes Arbeitsrecht ?

In der aktuellen Temperatursituation sollte man sich vieleicht mal erkundigen, bei wieviel Grad der Schmelzpunkt für die einzelnen Reifentypen angegeben ist. Speziell die Stollen der GG-Mischung könnten bei akuter Sonnenbestrahlung derzeit vieleicht einfach verdampfen oder einen Sonnenbrand bekommen  

Was sagt denn unser Reifenguru Schappi dazu?


----------



## schappi (9. Juli 2010)

Die GG Mischung ist bei diesen Temperaturen nicht zu empfehlen,  da der Abrieb enorm ist und die Mischung in der Sonne noch weicher wird als sie ohnehin schon ist(da kann der Reifen leicht Temperaturen über 70°C bekommen). Eine Schädigung der Mischung tritt aber erst bei Temperaturen > 130° C auf Und da kommt selbst unser Hoerminator nicht hin. das passiert nur bei Rennreifen im Motorsport.
Für alle Interessenten: meine nächste Reifenvorlesung ist am 5.10. 8:30-11:45Uhr  in der HAW Hamburg.


----------



## schappi (9. Juli 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Puh, ist das heissss hier. Kuschelige 32 Grad Raumtemperatur. Verstösst das nicht gegen geltendes Arbeitsrecht ?
> ?



Bei mir sind nur 23°C ohne Klimaanlage!
Denk mal über Homeoffice nach!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Gern. Trotzdem hoffe ich, ihn nie wieder auspacken zu müssen!
> 
> Beim Stadler gibts die grad als Goodie an der Kasse.
> 
> ...



Was tut jemand der ernsthaft fahrrad fährt bei Stadler ?


----------



## matzinski (9. Juli 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Bei mir sind nur 23°C ohne Klimaanlage!
> Denk mal über Homeoffice nach!


Geht nicht, muss hier leider Präsents zeigen und die Peitsche schwingen .


----------



## 1Tintin (9. Juli 2010)

sooo,

wer fährt denn am Wochenende??

würd schon gern ein bisschen was tuhen.


----------



## afausl (9. Juli 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> sooo,
> 
> wer fährt denn am Wochenende??
> 
> würd schon gern ein bisschen was tuhen.




ich habe vor morgen ne runde zu drehen. start zwischen 9 und 11, entweder am pass oder sportplatz.


----------



## exto (9. Juli 2010)

Ich werd mich morgen mal masochistisch betätigen. Schließlich kann's ja sein, dass wir in DU mit ähnlichen Wetterbedingungen zu kämpfen haben. Also werd ich mal so um die Mittagszeit in's Nordlippische Bergland fahren und Minimum 2000 hm auf'm Dackelschneider wegbrennen. Irgendwie interessiert mich schon, ob ich's schaffe, genug Wasser und Kohlenhydrate unter diesen Bedingungen in mich reinzuquetschen. 
Falls irgen jemand Lust hat, für sich das selbe rauszufinden, einfach melden...


----------



## Skyjet (9. Juli 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> sooo,
> 
> wer fährt denn am Wochenende??
> 
> würd schon gern ein bisschen was tuhen.




Werde Sonntag gegen Abend fahren. Morgens kann ich leider nicht.....und mittags wird man es wohl nicht aushalten.....


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Juli 2010)

Jaaaaaaaa Blumully ist Papa geworden. Herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (9. Juli 2010)

Ok,

1000 Start am Nienst. pass.

wer mit will, schliesst sich einfach an!!


----------



## exto (9. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Ride on, daddy...


----------



## firefighter76 (9. Juli 2010)

Alles gute an die Eltern und den Nachwuchs


----------



## Jennfa (9. Juli 2010)

Mensch, das ist ja mal toll! Glückwünsche auch von hier !!! Das ging ja jetzt flott! Bei der Hitze wars dem Kleinen wahrscheinlich einfach zu warm im Bauch, dann lieber an die frische Luft  .


----------



## taifun (9. Juli 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Frank zum Nachwuchs.
Bei uns ist ja auch bald soweit

War heute tatsächlich so bescheuert und bin Mittags bei 36 Grad draußen 2h
Rennrad gefahren Ging doch recht gut

danach zur Belohnung Abends ordentlich mit Freunden gegrillt


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Juli 2010)

@Blumully: Zack, da war sie zuende die selbstbestimmte ruhige Zeit. Ich wünsche dir, dass du ab jetzt jeden Tag noch mehr genießt. Die ersten Jahre sind schlicht der Hammer - mit der Produktion kaum zu vergleichen 

@exto: Wir drehen wohl hier im Ofen ´ne Runde, da wir aber im 4-er fahren reichen 2h.

@All: Sonntag geht so gg. 18 Uhr los, Mary & Albert ausführen


----------



## harmstommy (9. Juli 2010)

@All: Sonntag geht so gg. 18 Uhr los, Mary & Albert ausführen[/QUOTE]

Schlaflos in Holtensen......
mann ist das warm!
Kann ich da mit, oder wird das zu schnell????

... oder gar zu gefährlich?


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> @All: Sonntag geht so gg. 18 Uhr los, Mary & Albert ausführen



woll´n wir nicht lieber mal ne rr-runde drehen ?


----------



## exto (10. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> woll´n wir nicht lieber mal ne rr-runde drehen ?



Kommste halt mit mir mit. Ich will gegen 11 in Kalletal-Talle starten. Rund 5 Stunden sind geplant. Pro Runde 4 anständige Kletterpartien und dazwischen kein ebener Meter 

Is aber ne Menge schönste Aussicht zu genießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juli 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Kommste halt mit mir mit. Ich will gegen 11 in Kalletal-Talle starten. Rund 5 Stunden sind geplant. Pro Runde 4 anständige Kletterpartien und dazwischen kein ebener Meter
> 
> Is aber ne Menge schönste Aussicht zu genießen



danke für´s angebt. komm mal drauf zurück. 

kann heute leider erst ab mittag , daher geht´s mit roudy in den "kühlen" wald auf ne schnelle runde .

dir viel spaß bei deiner persönlichen "hitzeschlacht". 

sehen uns nächste woche in merxhausen


----------



## taifun (10. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> , daher geht´s mit roudy in den "kühlen" wald auf ne schnelle runde .



Das wird nicht so kühl sein....war gerade mit Hund im Wald,da steht die Luft auch.
Viel spaß beim schwitzen


----------



## Quen (10. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Das wird nicht so kühl sein....war gerade mit Hund im Wald,da steht die Luft auch.
> Viel spaß beim schwitzen


... ich darf auf die heiße Baustelle ins halbwegs kühle Haus - Leerrohre legen.


----------



## marcx (10. Juli 2010)

rennrad wär ich auch interessiert, aber nich gleich die mördertour^^


----------



## exto (10. Juli 2010)

Alter Schwede, das war keine besonders gute Idee. Noch keine 50 km, aber schon 3 Liter Wasser und ich koche...


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juli 2010)

so langsam verliere ich den glauben an die guten latex-schläuche  

innerhalb von 8 tagen, den 2.ten schlauch geschrottet 
wieder nen snake-bite gefangen 

da fährst du jahrelang latexschlauch, und nix passiert.
dann nimmst du 10 kg ab , und als dank dafür dann das  

( aber danke an roudy, der zu mir nach haus gefahren ist, und mir nen neuen schlauch geholt hat, damit wir unsere tour fortsetzen konnten   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (10. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so langsam verliere ich den glauben an die guten latex-schläuche
> 
> innerhalb von 8 tagen, den 2.ten schlauch geschrottet
> wieder nen snake-bite gefangen
> ...


Du bist jetzt zu leicht für Latex....


----------



## Madeba (10. Juli 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, das war keine besonders gute Idee. Noch keine 50 km, aber schon 3 Liter Wasser und ich koche...


ich habe heute auf 46km 4l Wasser und 0,4l Cola gebraucht (von den Mengen, die ich zu Hause noch nachgeschüttet habe, nicht zu schweigen...)


----------



## taifun (10. Juli 2010)

Bei dem Wetter fährt man nicht Rad....oder ganz früh morgens.
(als ich noch richtig gut war,tat ich es aber auch,ist aber gesundheitlich nicht so das beste)


----------



## matzinski (10. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter fährt man nicht Rad....oder ganz früh morgens.
> (als ich noch richtig gut war,tat ich es aber auch,ist aber gesundheitlich nicht so das beste)


Genau, deshalb morgen wieder Frühschicht-Treff 8:00 Fundament . Schätze, wir schaffen's morgen grad so rauf für ein bleifreies Wei Zen am Annaturm


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (10. Juli 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Genau, deshalb morgen wieder Frühschicht-Treff 8:00 Fundament . Schätze, wir schaffen's morgen grad so rauf für ein bleifreies Wei Zen am Annaturm


Termin ist notiert...


----------



## gloshabigur (10. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> ....oder ganz früh morgens.



Bringt bei dem Wetter auch nicht wirklich was. Heute 07:30 in Benthe schon 23 Grad; um 09:30 waren's schon 30 Grad - im Deister.


----------



## Midnight (10. Juli 2010)

Das hört man doch gerne, wenn man mit einer bescheurten Wunde am Zeh zuhause hocken muss


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Juli 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> @All: Sonntag geht so gg. 18 Uhr los, Mary & Albert ausführen



Schlaflos in Holtensen......
mann ist das warm!
Kann ich da mit, oder wird das zu schnell????

... oder gar zu gefährlich? [/quote]

Ist alles fahrbahr.
Schnell nur bergab, wir warten aber.
Gefährlich nur wenn du Hoermans Tempo fahren willst.
Da Fritz schwächelt wird er morgen wohl VP-Free fahren.
Es geht ums üben, wir halten also öfter mal an und schauen uns was an.


----------



## blumully (10. Juli 2010)

Ich bedanke mich herzlich bei Euch für die Glückwünsche. Eigentlich sollte es noch ein wenig dauern aber die heißen Temperaturen trugen wohl zu dem frühen Termin bei.
Er heißt Nick - 2900 Gramm - 48cm - gesund !!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Juli 2010)

Nightride wäre noch ne Option


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Juli 2010)

Wo trefft ihr euch für die Abendrunde? Ich bin dabei


----------



## harmstommy (11. Juli 2010)

Gibt es schon einen Treffpunkt oder ist es doch zu warm???
Im Moment ist es ja noch unerträglich draußen......


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Juli 2010)

komme grad aus dem Freibad, deshalb etwas kurzfristig
18 - 18:15uhr Laube


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Juli 2010)

es ist im moment 5 grad wärmer als heute mittag  ich gucke lieber finale und fahre in der woche ne feierabendrunde, evtl. mi und do


----------



## Jennfa (11. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich ist es egal wann man fährt, warm isses fast immer ! Wir sind heut morgen auch nicht so früh los wie wir geplant hatten und waren daher über den bewölkten Himmel und den Schatten im Wald echt froh. Ohne Sonne ging es ja einigermaßen. Wir waren aber nur ne Weile an der BMX Bahn (boah war das warm unter dem ganzen Protektorenkrams) und sind dann Mögebier und Farn gefahren. Das hat erstmal gereicht!!! Di soll es ja "kühler" werden .


----------



## Dease (11. Juli 2010)

Jau stimmt! Wir (BarbieSHG & ich) sind heute um halb elf bei nur 25 Grad gestartet! Gegen Ende der Tour waren es dann schon 34. Das Grünzeug ist trotz Hitze aber mächtig gewachsen in der letzten Woche.


----------



## Paskull (11. Juli 2010)

Saalbach wer geil und durch die Höhe auch nicht ganz so heiß.
Das Hochtreten ist ausgefallen aber ständig runter ist auch nicht besser 
aber mal ordentlichen DH´ler oder FR zu fahren ist mal was anderes als mein AM


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Juli 2010)

Hast du mir ein Hanzz mitgebracht?


----------



## Paskull (11. Juli 2010)

Ne aber gefahren habe ich es. Ist auch mein Favorit auch wenn ich gleich den Sainthebel beim Sturz getötet habe. 
Kleine Version denke ich reicht. Preisleistung stimmt. Fährt sich für mich auch besser als das Scratch.
Sollen in Sept. verfügbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (11. Juli 2010)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/734335/Die_Muschi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Juli 2010)

Was war am Hanzz besser als am Scratch?


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juli 2010)

kleine planänderung für dienstag. 


die trails heute abend waren der absolute oberhammer . 
so schnell sind wir farn- und frankweg noch nie gefahren. 

deshalb wird unsere trainingsrunde am dienstag 
vom hardtail aufs enduro oder fr/dh-bike geändert . 

müssen ja für merxhausen noch ein wenig üben


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...so schnell sind wir Farn- und Frankweg noch nie gefahren...



HAMMER 
Irgendwie hats gekickt, dass du direkt hinter mir warst.
Wenn ich unten noch Kraft gehabt hätte, hätte ich gekotzt vor Erschöpfung. :kotz:
Mal sehen, was da noch geht


----------



## Paskull (11. Juli 2010)

So genau kann ich es dir garnicht sagen was besser war. Habe mich wohler drauf gefühlt, glaube nicht das es an dem 1 cm mehr Federweg lag.
Die Gabel war für mich zu hart beim Scratch und Feder tuaschen war auf die schnelle nicht.
Vom Feeling her gefiel mir das Hanzz besser.

Waren aber auch jeweil nur 3 abfahrten mit nicht optimal eingestellten Bikes.


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> kleine planänderung für dienstag.
> 
> 
> die trails heute abend waren der absolute oberhammer .
> ...


 
@ roudy, flo , alex.

chris wollte mit und fragt nach ner uhrzeit. 

wie sieht´s bei euch aus ?
treffen 18.30 uhr laube , passt euch das ???

dann zum Ü30 / Frank/Farn/120er ?

evtl. am donnerstag nochmal auf dem teerweg üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Juli 2010)

Weil ich mir in Österreich den 5. Mittelhandknochen gebrochen habe, kann ich leider nicht wie geplant mit Jenna, lakekeman und Phil nach Portes du Soleil fahren.
Möchte/kann mich jemand so kurzfristig vertreten? Zeitraum: 23.7.-1.8.
Ein DH/FR Rad ist für PDS zu empfehlen.
Wer mit möchte, müsste sich kurz bei Jenna, lakekeman oder Phil melden.

Als Anreiz ein paar Bilder von 2009:

Endlose Singletrails:




Nicht so viel bergauf treten: (normale Touren ohne Lift sind da aber auch möglich)




Mutproben: (nein, bin nicht ich)


----------



## firefighter76 (12. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ roudy, flo , alex.
> 
> chris wollte mit und fragt nach ner uhrzeit.
> 
> ...



ja passt habe früh schicht


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ roudy, flo , alex.
> 
> chris wollte mit und fragt nach ner uhrzeit.
> 
> ...



Ich stoße dazu, wenns rein paßt. Mal sehen, was für Richtfest noch zu erledigen ist.


----------



## taifun (12. Juli 2010)

Bei mir mal unter Vorbehalt.


----------



## Madeba (13. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ roudy, flo , alex.
> 
> chris wollte mit und fragt nach ner uhrzeit.
> 
> ...


ich bin zwar nicht gemeint, würde aber auch gerne mitkommen


----------



## chris2305 (13. Juli 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> ich bin zwar nicht gemeint, würde aber auch gerne mitkommen



Klar, du darfst auch mit!!!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/734335/Die_Muschi



Was hast Du denn da wieder ausgegraben? Wie geht es Deiner Frau?


----------



## taifun (13. Juli 2010)

Gott sei Dank seit 20;00 Uhr wieder zu hause.Aber absolute Ruhe angeordnet.
Danke der Nachfrage Jens.
Warst Du noch Biken? Morgen könntest ja noch mal kommen,da klapptes  dann


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Juli 2010)

Was zum nachdenken

Was von Homer

Heut war wieder Klasse, (Frank, Farn, Grenz) 16 Minuten schneller als Sonntag.

Bis in Merxhausen


----------



## taifun (14. Juli 2010)

Moin,

wer heute Nachmittag-Abend auf ne lockere Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (14. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube, das auf dem Foto ist nicht Homer, der fährt doch gar keine Klickies 

1tintin und ich wollen heute Abend um 18:30 vom Sportplatz Barsinghausen starten.


----------



## Paskull (14. Juli 2010)

Maaaaaan das sind doch keine Klickies! Das sind Flats! Muss also Homer sein 

Hat er nicht neulich erst von einem Sturz auf die Nase berichtet?

Will auch wieder Deistern ;(


----------



## taifun (14. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wer heute Nachmittag-Abend auf ne lockere Runde?



roudy.flo,hoerman...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> roudy.flo,hoerman...


 
Sa+So wieder. Jetzt ist Regeneration.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. Juli 2010)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das auf dem Foto ist nicht Homer, der fährt doch gar keine Klickies
> 
> 1tintin und ich wollen heute Abend um 18:30 vom Sportplatz Barsinghausen starten.



ich versuche dabei zu sein


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Sa+So wieder. Jetzt ist Regeneration.


 

dito


----------



## firefighter76 (14. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Sa+So wieder. Jetzt ist Regeneration.



dem schliese ich mich an


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. Juli 2010)

Heute war's leider doch nix. Wer macht morgen noch ne feierabendrunde? Conny?


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dito



jo, heute war Regenaration bei min. 10 Grad (immer noch so um die 22-26Grad) weniger hier angesagt:


[url=http://www.fotos-hochladen.net]
	
[/URL]


@hoermi, kennst du das noch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## könni__ (14. Juli 2010)

Was haben die denn nach dem Dropland mit dem Wald gemacht? sieht ja schon fast nach Zerstörungswut aus...


----------



## Sn00by (14. Juli 2010)

Dreht bei euch im Deisterrand auch gerade die Welt voellig durch?!


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juli 2010)

nöö, 

normales gewitter mit paar blitzen und regen halt, aber nix schlimmes ?

wie ist es denn in hangover ?


----------



## taifun (14. Juli 2010)

Genau,bei hoermi ist bestimmt mehr los als bei uns


----------



## Sn00by (14. Juli 2010)

Hm. Ziemlich ausdauerndes geblitze. Bissel Platzregen, fuehlt sich nur krass an, weils ungewohnt ist. Erstaunlich, dass wir ueberhaupt was abbekommen... Normalerweise haengt ueber Mitte ja ne Glocke


----------



## Skyjet (15. Juli 2010)

@ earlyshift: Wollte Sonntag früh los. Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Wollte schon so gegen 0900 im Deister sein. Könnte auch früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (15. Juli 2010)

Nach dem Motto......The early bird catches the worm!

hmmm....that flow me cold the back down

I wish you what!


----------



## matzinski (15. Juli 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> @ earlyshift: Wollte Sonntag früh los. Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Wollte schon so gegen 0900 im Deister sein. Könnte auch früher.


Wenn wir wieder um 8:00 im BB starten, wären wir auch um 9:00 im Deister - aber nicht am Spochtplatz. Wir könnten uns 9:00 WK oder 9:00 Bhf Egestorf treffen.


----------



## toschi (15. Juli 2010)

Ja ich will am WE auch mal wieder in den Deister, wo muss ich Freitag abend sein, ca. 17.00 Uhr wenn ich nicht alleine fahren will? BBW, Homer kleine Runde am Abend?
Würd gern mit dem Dicken Hobel kommen, oder gibts mehr CC am Wochenende?
Wann bzw. Wo geht am Samstag morgen was?
Muss ich doch beide Räder mitbringen?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## lakekeman (15. Juli 2010)

Viele von uns sind am WE in Merxhausen beim Solling DH. Da haste dir leider nen schlechtes WE ausgesucht. Oder du kommst einfach da hin und juckelst nen bischen mit rum  Es gibt ne echt schöne Strecke, Shuttles, Zelte und viel Grillkram.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juli 2010)

Ja, Toschi, komm mit nach Merxhausen!


----------



## zoomie (15. Juli 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Heute war's leider doch nix. Wer macht morgen noch ne feierabendrunde? Conny?


 
Moin, 

bin heute schon irgendwann so zw 14 - 15 Uhr zu 'ner Anfänger-Anfängerrunde verabredet..

..außerdem fährst Du mir zu schnell bergauf mit Deinem Doping-Pflaster auf der Nase..
Mach das wieder ab, bergauf wird doch eh überbewertet!


----------



## toschi (15. Juli 2010)

Jo, hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm für diese WE, dann fahr ich mal einkaufen für das WE und komm nach Merxhausen (ist das im Solling oder?).
Wann schlagt Ihr da denn auf, schon Freitag abend?
Samy, wie kommst Du hin mit der kaputten Flosse? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sorry


----------



## lakekeman (15. Juli 2010)

Nein, ab Samstag morgen geht es los, denke so ab 09-10 Uhr werden die ersten Zelte aufgebaut. Es ist Merxhausen im Solling - deswegen heisst es ja auch Solling DH


----------



## Skyjet (15. Juli 2010)

Wollte ja auch erst mitkommen. Naja.....wünsche euch viel Spaß und natürlich Erfolg!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. Juli 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin heute schon irgendwann so zw 14 - 15 Uhr zu 'ner Anfänger-Anfängerrunde verabredet..
> 
> ...



Hä??? ich ?? schnell bergauf??? 

das kam euch nur so vor.  ich wollte gern ne runde teer, und rakete fahren. wie siehts aus?? taxi? skyjet?.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (15. Juli 2010)

@ Frühschicht

bin am sonntag auch wieder dabei!
wann startet ihr?um acht oder noch früher


----------



## matzinski (15. Juli 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @ Frühschicht
> 
> bin am sonntag auch wieder dabei!
> wann startet ihr?um acht oder noch früher


8:00 Fundament. Mit welchem Bike? Hast du 'nen neuen Rahmen?


----------



## Skyjet (15. Juli 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hä??? ich ?? schnell bergauf???
> 
> das kam euch nur so vor.  ich wollte gern ne runde teer, und rakete fahren. wie siehts aus?? taxi? skyjet?.....




Komme morgen erst wieder in nördliche Gefilde....sorry


----------



## Jennfa (15. Juli 2010)

Waaaaaah, ich freu mich schon so auf das Wochenende und das danach auch   ...und heute auch noch alles für morgen abgearbeitet und morgen frei ! Und dann auch noch angenehmes Wetter Sa/So .


----------



## Scott865 (15. Juli 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> 8:00 Fundament. Mit welchem Bike? Hast du 'nen neuen Rahmen?


ja neuer rahmen,der aktuelle von scott,ist heute gekommen.ist völlig ungewohnt so ein neuer steifer rahmen.hab ihn gleich am BB ausprobiert und festgestellt die kraft in beinen fehlt etwas.das kann sonntag was werden.


----------



## taifun (15. Juli 2010)

Allen viel Spaß in Merxhausen...
Ich bin WE in München und ab Mittwoch auf der Bike Expo Münchenmal neugierig sein

Also holt mal wieder gute Plazierungen


----------



## Paskull (15. Juli 2010)

@Taifun Meld dich mal bin bis zum 21.07 in München.

@Jenna vor deinem Wetterbericht fehlen die Gitter


----------



## Skyjet (16. Juli 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> @Taifun Meld dich mal bin bis zum 21.07 in München.
> 
> @Jenna vor deinem Wetterbericht fehlen die Gitter




Stimmt....der gute Kachelmann muss jetzt erst richtig schwitzen! Bei ihm wirds wohl etwas heißer die Tage


----------



## herkulars (16. Juli 2010)

Fällt mir gerade auf:

Kann es sein, dass das Wetter erst so richtig gut geworden ist, seitdem der Kachelmann in U-Haft sitzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fullyrob (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo Deister-Gemeinde,

ich bin schon seit einigen Monaten mit mein Kumpel im Deister unterwegs und kenne die Trails von Springe aus.
Nun bin ich über die Urlaubszeit in Rodenberg und habe mal von Rodenberger-Deisterparkplatz eine "Trail-Erkundungsfahrt" gemacht.
Leider sind mir nur ein paar CC-Trails aufgefallen. 
Gibt es nicht in der nähe trails mit einigen Drops oder gabs ohne erst 10km im Wald rumzufahren?

Gruß


----------



## schappi (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich biete hier das ideale Bikerauto anich bekomme im August ein Neues)
Volvo V70 D5 AWD. 5 Jahre alt, 143.000km gelaufen. Platz für 2 Bikes ohne die Räder zu demontieren: 185PS TDI Maschine; Allradantrieb, Bis auf Schiebedach alle möglichen Extras; Preis 10,5K Euronen Bei Interesse PN:


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Juli 2010)

fullyrob schrieb:


> Hallo Deister-Gemeinde,
> 
> ich bin schon seit einigen Monaten mit mein Kumpel im Deister unterwegs und kenne die Trails von Springe aus.
> Nun bin ich über die Urlaubszeit in Rodenberg und habe mal von Rodenberger-Deisterparkplatz eine "Trail-Erkundungsfahrt" gemacht.
> ...



in der Ecke gibt es schöne Sachen. am besten du kommst mit auf ne feierabenrunde ab barsinghausen spochtplatz/freilichtbühne. meistens mittwochs und donnerstags um 18:30


----------



## Midnight (16. Juli 2010)

Jemand Lust Sonntag zum abend eine Runde zu drehen ? Sehe grade morgen habe ich kein auto


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juli 2010)

Midnight schrieb:


> Sehe grade morgen habe ich kein auto



ich denke du willst biken.


----------



## Flame-Blade (16. Juli 2010)

Suche einen Mitfahrer für Merxhausen am WE.Wollte aber nur Sonntag morgens hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Juli 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Suche einen Mitfahrer für Merxhausen am WE.Wollte aber nur Sonntag morgens hin



evel wollte auch sonntag hin. ruf den mal an, er hat ja immernoch kein i-net


----------



## Janemann (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde! Hab gestern am grossen Gap am Ladies only mein hinteres Laufrad zerrissen, etwas zu langsam gewesen;-(( Hat nich jemand noch nen Fr/Dh taugliches gebrauchtes liegen? Hab mir gerade ne Boxxer gegönnt- (Budget fast verbraucht)Und jetzt das Laufrad hinüber...


----------



## Flame-Blade (16. Juli 2010)

Janemann schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde! Hab gestern am grossen Gap am Ladies only mein hinteres Laufrad zerrissen, etwas zu langsam gewesen;-(( Hat nich jemand noch nen Fr/Dh taugliches gebrauchtes liegen? Hab mir gerade ne Boxxer gegönnt- (Budget fast verbraucht)Und jetzt das Laufrad hinüber...



Welche Einbaubreite denn?

Wie kann man da denn zu langsam sein.Ich bin da eher immer zu schnell^^

@Homer

Danke,wollt ich sowieso machen


----------



## Janemann (16. Juli 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Welche Einbaubreite denn?
> 
> Wie kann man da denn zu langsam sein.Ich bin da eher immer zu schnell^^



Naja, kurz vorher von der Pedale gerutscht...ist mir noch nie passiert!
Noch gerade so gut gegangen (Körperlich)
Einbaubreite muss ich schauen... nun bin ich jetzt endlich die Single Dreck los...


----------



## Flame-Blade (16. Juli 2010)

Mir is eingefallen das dass Laufrad was ich noch im Keller habe nur Schnellspanner hat.Du wirst wohl ne Steckachse brauchen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juli 2010)

grad nochmal mit steffen telefoniert. 

bmx-alex startet auch. 
er kommt mit alex morgen früh zum training  und sonntag dann zum rennen wieder vorbei


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. Juli 2010)

Sehr geil... Dann haben wir ja einen titelaspiranten in der oppa 1 Klasse.


----------



## taxifolia (17. Juli 2010)

Gehört hier zwar nicht hin, an der richtigen Stelle hats aber keine Rückmeldung gegeben:
Ich "muss" leider kurzfristig verreisen und bin am 23. 07. nicht da ( zu unserem Treffen B.H.). Ich würds gern verlegen.


taxi


----------



## schappi (17. Juli 2010)

*Hallo Leute!

an Alle*
Der Stammtisch am 23.7. auf der BH fällt leider aus, da kaum jemand Zeit hat. Er wird in den August 20. oder 27. verschoben.
Ich werde dazu in der IG Terminvorschläge posten.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Epinephrin (17. Juli 2010)

Midnight schrieb:


> Jemand Lust Sonntag zum abend eine Runde zu drehen ? Sehe grade morgen habe ich kein auto



Grundsätzlich ja! Weiß aber noch nicht wann ich aus Merxhausen zurück komme. Was willst´n fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank seit 20;00 Uhr wieder zu hause.Aber absolute Ruhe angeordnet.
> Danke der Nachfrage Jens.
> Warst Du noch Biken? Morgen könntest ja noch mal kommen,da klapptes  dann



Na sicher war ich noch Biken, warum bin ich denn sonst in den Deister gegurkt. Sind unter anderem auch den Rakete runtergefahren. Und dann hat sich Klaus noch beschwert das ich nicht angerufen habe!


----------



## Skyjet (17. Juli 2010)

@Frühschicht: Wollen wir uns morgen um 0900 am WK oder am Annaturm treffen?

Werde gegen 0800 Uhr ab Spochtplatz (Basche) losfahren


----------



## Hitzi (17. Juli 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> 8:00 Fundament. Mit welchem Bike? Hast du 'nen neuen Rahmen?


Moin,

ich wollte auch mal eine Frühschicht mitmachen. 

Nehmt ihr mich mit?

Welcher Bahnhof ist denn da am günstigsten? Könnt ihr mich da aufnehmen?

Ich könnte um 08.00 Uhr ankommen +/- ein paar Minuten je nach Bahnhof

Grüße
Hitzi


----------



## Scott865 (17. Juli 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wenn wir wieder um 8:00 im BB starten, wären wir auch um 9:00 im Deister - aber nicht am Spochtplatz. Wir könnten uns 9:00 WK oder 9:00 Bhf Egestorf treffen.




@ skyjet ich sachmal könnte eng werden.ich werf mal unabgesprochen WK in raum aber vielleicht melden sich die anderen noch.


----------



## Scott865 (17. Juli 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich wollte auch mal eine Frühschicht mitmachen.
> 
> ...


Also treffen ist aufm BB am Fundament.Vom Bahnhof Empelde sind es ungefähr 15-20 min,könnte dich wenn du schon um halb 8 kommen magst von da abholen.


----------



## Hitzi (17. Juli 2010)

Also oben beim Betonsockel bei dem der Mast abgebrochen ist?

Dann komme ich da direkt hin.

Alles andere macht keinen Sinn 

Ich schicke dir noch einmal meine Tel für Notfälle 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## taifun (17. Juli 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Na sicher war ich noch Biken, warum bin ich denn sonst in den Deister gegurkt. Sind unter anderem auch den Rakete runtergefahren. Und dann hat sich Klaus noch beschwert das ich nicht angerufen habe!



Ha,mit wem bist Du denn gefahren,das Rakete gefunden hast? Den wäre Klaus nicht gefahren.Sitze in München im Gewitter. In Cux bin nicht,dafür Bike Expo München 



Paskull schrieb:


> @Taifun Meld dich mal bin bis zum 21.07 in München.



Bin Morgen auf der Kugler Alm http://www.kugleralm.de/und mache dort Promo.
Komm doch einfach vorbei!


----------



## matzinski (17. Juli 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> @Frühschicht: Wollen wir uns morgen um 0900 am WK oder am Annaturm treffen?
> 
> Werde gegen 0800 Uhr ab Spochtplatz (Basche) losfahren



9:00 waldkater


----------



## Skyjet (17. Juli 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> 9:00 waldkater



roger....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (17. Juli 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Also oben beim Betonsockel bei dem der Mast abgebrochen ist?
> 
> Dann komme ich da direkt hin.
> 
> ...


Ja genau da.Wen du 8.00 nicht schaffst rauch ich noch eine dann hast 5 min. karenz


----------



## wurzelpistensau (18. Juli 2010)

Ist jemand um 12 Uhr am Waldkater in Wennigsen oder 12.30 am Annaturm?


----------



## Hitzi (18. Juli 2010)

Pünktlich waren wir alle..... und die Frühschicht war um 13.20 Uhr für mich fertig 
80 Km und 1100 Hm wurden von mir gesammelt 

Danke an alle Beteiligten......... 

Hat Spaß gemacht ..... jetzt aber faulenzen


----------



## Scott865 (18. Juli 2010)

@Hitzi 
das ist halt die Frühschicht da sind noch alle hochmotiviert

ja war richtig genial und ein paar lustige geschichten gibts auch noch zu erzählen(ich sag nur:das gammelfleisch am stock in hi-techfaser),herrlich.

das ne gute idee viel,spaß dabei.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juli 2010)

Wo is der Kerl, welcher sich am Nienstädter Pass den Oberschenkel gebrochen hat? Geht darum, welcher Arzt dir das Fahren erlaubt hatte weil meiner sagt, dass ich das gegen Ende diesen Jahres erst in Betracht ziehen sollte. *kotz*


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juli 2010)

du meinst sicher taifun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Juli 2010)

Kann sein, ich weiß es nicht mehr, wird sich ja sicherlich zu Wort melden wenn er mein Posting liest.


----------



## Sn00by (18. Juli 2010)

Sagt mal Jungs und Maedels, ihr habt doch so ziemlich fuer alles einen Namen, was man so im Deister findet, oder? Wenn man vom
Annaturm richtung Nien. Pass faehrt, kommt nach etwa zweihundert Metern rechts eine Sitzecke. Dahinter gehts in den Wald und dann nen Hammertrail runter... Gibts da einen Namen fuer? 

wir hatten dort heute eine Menge Spaß.


----------



## matzinski (18. Juli 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Pünktlich waren wir alle..... und die Frühschicht war um 13.20 Uhr für mich fertig
> 80 Km und 1100 Hm wurden von mir gesammelt
> 
> Danke an alle Beteiligten.........
> ...


Hm, bist du noch 5 mal über den Kronsberg? Ich hatte nur 995 hm auf der Uhr. Na ja, liegt vieleicht daran, dass bei mir nur in 5 m Schritten aufgezeichnet wird  Bin dann mal weg bis übernächsten Mi. Die nächste Frühschicht fährt ohne mich 



Sn00by schrieb:


> Sagt mal Jungs und Maedels, ihr habt doch so ziemlich fuer alles einen Namen, was man so im Deister findet, oder? Wenn man vom
> Annaturm richtung Nien. Pass faehrt, kommt nach etwa zweihundert Metern rechts eine Sitzecke. Dahinter gehts in den Wald und dann nen Hammertrail runter... Gibts da einen Namen fuer?
> 
> wir hatten dort heute eine Menge Spaß.


Der heißt Frank


----------



## Hitzi (18. Juli 2010)

@ Matze: Ich habe noch ein paar Brücken auf dem Hin- und Rückweg 
Die sind nicht zu unterschätzen ;-)
@ Scot865: Der mit da "Brotdosa"   *Mampf*


----------



## Skyjet (18. Juli 2010)

JA....hat heute wirklich viel Spaß gemacht. Vorallem der Mögebier rockt zur Zeit. Es muss nur mehr auf der rakete gefahren werden.Am unteren Ende wächst er so laaaaaaaangsam zu. Bald kann man ihn Farnweg nennen.

Matze schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Sn00by (18. Juli 2010)

Soso. Frank also.  na dann muessen wir nun mal weitersuchen, um noch mehr zu entdecken. 

ich finde Ruediger haette auch gepasst.  wie kommt der Name zu stande?


----------



## herkulars (18. Juli 2010)

> Es muss nur mehr auf der rakete gefahren werden.Am unteren Ende wächst er so laaaaaaaangsam zu. Bald kann man ihn Farnweg nennen.



Wir haben heute den unteren Teil "grüne Hölle" getauft. Wenigstens ist es nur Farn und nicht so'n fieses Dornenzeugs wie auf'm Ü30 kurz vor der Schranke.


----------



## Madeba (18. Juli 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Wir haben heute den unteren Teil "grüne Hölle" getauft. Wenigstens ist es nur Farn und nicht so'n fieses Dornenzeugs wie auf'm Ü30 kurz vor der Schranke.



Jammerlappen !


----------



## Scott865 (18. Juli 2010)

@ Skyjet

wärst mal mit zum Grenzweg gekommen,der war lustig und unseren begleiter hat man nicht mehr gesehen nur noch gehört.war ein klasse tag der kuchen aufm Annaturm hats echt gebracht

@ Hitzi


----------



## herkulars (18. Juli 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> Jammerlappen !



Stümmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Juli 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> ich finde Ruediger haette auch gepasst.  ...



 Aber verdient habe ich es noch nicht


----------



## kai_sl (18. Juli 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Stümmt!



muss ich energisch relativieren!
immerhin haben wir zu dritt (samt herculars) das dornenzeugs erstmal cool für euch 
weggegrätscht, damit euch sowas wie "jammerlappen" leichter auf den 
bildschirm flutscht   

übrigens: schaut doch mal bitte an der rakete nach meiner "focus"-flasche,
die hab ich auf unserem wilden ritt da irgendwo abgeworfen.
als belohnung spendier ich dem finder den inhalt ... und noch irgendwas


----------



## firefighter76 (18. Juli 2010)

du kannst hier noch was schreiben ich bin total im arsch langsam undso langsam tuen alle möglichen stellen we bräuchte noch so pillen von schwester conny


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Juli 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> du kannst hier noch was schreiben ich bin total im arsch langsam undso langsam tuen alle möglichen stellen we bräuchte noch so pillen von schwester conny



Nun ja, jetzt wo die Familie pennt, habe ich Zeit Wunden zu lecken und das Auto auszuräumen.
Knie und Beine sind blau von der Rumpelei und den zu kurz gesprungenen Gaps 
Aber GEIL wars Ich melde mich jetzt und hier schon mal für 2011.
Im Training dachte ich noch, ich bin zu doof da in einem Rutsch runter zu rollen. Dann noch das mehrfach verkackte Gap, meine Rolle im Steinfeld 1 und der geplatzte Reifen.
Aber wie so oft, konnte ich mich im ersten Lauf auf die Strecke und auf Landestrainer Evels Tipps und Linienempfehlungen konzentrieren. Wenn da nicht ... ein Stopp im Mittelteil ... gewesen wäre.
=> 2:07:xxx
fcuk 
Lauf 2 war dann krasse! Ohne Zwischenfall, an allen Stellen die Linie getroffen, beide Gaps...ausgelassen...
=>1:52:xxx und dabei noch 3 Stellen gefunden, wo mit treten 1-2 weitere drin gewesen wären.

Is´Latte. Leute! mit euch zu radeln, und dann bei 2!! Birechen nett zu grillen lasse ich mir gefallen.
Danke auch an alle die "nur" zu gucken kamen:
("Toschi", "Zoomie", Evel, Torben, Harmstommy, Samy, "Lakeke",  Tanja & Mirka, Uwe & Thea)

Getz ins Bett, morgen is´Büro


----------



## momme (18. Juli 2010)

Hier eine kleine Bilder-Auswahl des grün-weissen Familienausflugs:


----------



## Flame-Blade (19. Juli 2010)

Zufällig auch was von dem anderen Grünen dabei?

(die Green Storm Camouflage Troy Lee Combo,Nr.610)


----------



## Flame-Blade (19. Juli 2010)

.........


----------



## momme (19. Juli 2010)

Nee, tut mir leid; hab mich eher auf dieses eine spezielle Trikot eingeschossen. 
Aber es waren ja noch einige andere Knipser da....


----------



## herkulars (19. Juli 2010)

> übrigens: schaut doch mal bitte an der rakete nach meiner "focus"-flasche



Das war Frank, nicht Rakete. Rakete war die Nummer mit dem Stein zum Schluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (19. Juli 2010)

Nette Bilder! Sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus, besonders Jennas hochkonzentrierter Blick 
Abends habt ihr dann lieber keine Fotos gemacht? 

Wie sah es ergebnistechnisch aus?

Gruß aus München


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juli 2010)

momme schrieb:


> Hier eine kleine Bilder-Auswahl des grün-weissen Familienausflugs:


War da der Hinterreifen schon runter oder war das neben dem Double die schnellere Linie ins Steinfeld?


momme schrieb:


>


So, dachte ich!


momme schrieb:


>


Öhöm...Räusper
Auf Abwegen? 


momme schrieb:


>


1.DNF und hier dynamisch aufs Treppchen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juli 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> Nette Bilder! Sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus, besonders Jennas hochkonzentrierter Blick
> Abends habt ihr dann lieber keine Fotos gemacht?
> 
> Wie sah es ergebnistechnisch aus?
> ...


 
Folgt alles noch, die Zeitauswertung dauert beim DDMC noch etwas.
Fotos wird es sicher geben, aber gestern waren alle sicher bis zur Dunkelheit mit Auspacken beschäftigt. So 500-1000 Fotos werden dabei rausgekommen sein. Jetzt kommt sichten, sortieren, Photoshoppen (ich möchte meine goldene Felge vorn wieder rein haben 
Einige Fotos bedürfen auch der schriftlichen Freigabe der be-/getroffenen.!! )


----------



## Paskull (19. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Einige Fotos bedürfen auch der schriftlichen Freigabe der be-/getroffenen.!! )


 
Das war was ich hören wollte


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Juli 2010)

die fotos vom abend und die keine fahrrad fahrenden zeigen werden hier von mir schonmal gesperrt  nicht das hier noch einer denkt die deisterfreun.de sind alkoholiker


----------



## Power-Valve (19. Juli 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> die fotos vom abend und die keine fahrrad fahrenden zeigen werden hier von mir schonmal gesperrt  nicht das hier noch einer denkt die deisterfreun.de sind alkoholiker



...Dann solltest du sowas auch nicht oeffentlich posten... Aber die Gesichter gestern Mittag sprachen noch Baende. Habt ihr eigentlich neben dem Sturzpokal auch einen fuer den... Lassen wir das...

LG
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juli 2010)

aua  
mir tut der ganze körper weh. 
der einschlag nach dem road-gap war wohl doch etwas heftiger 
nacken, linke schulter und der oberschenkel haben dabei wohl leicht was abbekommen.
vom knie ganz zu schweigen.

und an den abend kann ich mich garnicht mehr erinnern  
( von daher gibt´s von mir auch keine freigabe für diese bilder )


----------



## schwermetall (19. Juli 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> Nette Bilder! Sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus, besonders Jennas hochkonzentrierter Blick
> 
> Wie sah es ergebnistechnisch aus?
> 
> Gruß aus München



Jenna hat den 1.Platz (Damen) gemacht.
Schade, dass ich sie nicht auf der Strecke gesehen habe.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, brachte ihr super Fahrstil eine Zeit von 1:56!


Werner hat den 2. Platz und Sören den 4. Platz. Beide Senioren 1.
Ich selbst bin für Exto an den Start gegangen und erreichte den 2. Platz bei den "Masters Lizenz".
Das klingt allerdings viel besser als es ist - es gab in meiner Klasse nur 3 Starter.

Ich hoffe ich habe keinen vergessen.
Auf jeden fall war Merxhausen mal wieder eine geile Veranstaltung.
Eigentlich wollte ich keine DH-Rennen mehr fahren, aber hier hat sich die Ausnahme gelohnt.
Sehr familiär und entspannt, so liebe ich das 

Ride on,
Schwermetall

@ Exto : du bekommst noch das Startgeld von mir, aber wie wollen wir das machen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> aua
> mir tut der ganze körper weh.
> der einschlag nach dem road-gap war wohl doch etwas heftiger
> nacken, linke schulter und der oberschenkel haben dabei wohl leicht was abbekommen.
> vom knie ganz zu schweigen.


Du warst auch etwas durch den Wind als ich dich da aufgelesen habe.



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und an den abend kann ich mich garnicht mehr erinnern
> ( von daher gibt´s von mir auch keine freigabe für diese bilder )


 
Du hast aber auch deinem Abstinenzgelübte 2010 aber auch amtlich eins ausgewischt . Also werden alle Fotos nach 19 Uhr gelöscht oder Herr H. kricht´n schwarzen Balken .


----------



## chris2305 (19. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> aua
> 
> und an den abend kann ich mich garnicht mehr erinnern
> ( von daher gibt´s von mir auch keine freigabe für diese bilder )



Na, wohl das Podium versoffen


----------



## taifun (19. Juli 2010)

Da habt ihr ja Spaß gehabt.Ich bin jetzt auch wieder nach 30 Std ohne Schlaf at Home.Erst Promo und dann Nacht durchgefahren mit Trailer.

Morgen wieder CLP und dann wieder zurück nach München zur Bike Expo.


----------



## taifun (19. Juli 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wo is der Kerl, welcher sich am Nienstädter Pass den Oberschenkel gebrochen hat? Geht darum, welcher Arzt dir das Fahren erlaubt hatte weil meiner sagt, dass ich das gegen Ende diesen Jahres erst in Betracht ziehen sollte. *kotz*



Bin kein Kerl,Famillienvater(fast),war am Bielstein.Keiner! Selbstentscheidung mit Physotherapeuthin.Knochen brauch ca.6 Monate bis wieder 100% festigung.

Mach Physo,dann siehst wie es geht.


----------



## zoomie (19. Juli 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> du kannst hier noch was schreiben ich bin total im arsch langsam undso langsam tuen alle möglichen stellen we bräuchte noch so pillen von schwester conny


 
..da die Tabletten ja so hintereinander weggelutscht wurden (von vereinzelten Deisterfreunden), muß erst mal Nachschub besorgt werden 

Für 2011 meld ich mich hiermit auch an und bring dann 'n Eimer voll von dem Zeug mit


----------



## Jake_ (19. Juli 2010)

nochmal gratulation an jenna, sah echt gut aus vom fahren her! und hat sich ja offensichtlich auch gelohnt 

ich selber habe mir mein knie ja leider schon am samstag nachmittag zerschossen aber das rennen lief ganz gut (auch wenn ich nur hcickenways gefahren bin ) naja... hardtailklasse waren ja auch nur 4 leute


----------



## momme (19. Juli 2010)

@Roudy:

Wenige Meter vorher war der Reifen runtergesprungen und Werner geht gerade in die Bremsen. Als nächstes hat er dann geflucht und den Helm weggeschmissen.... Das wollte ich aber nicht mehr bildlich festhalten.
Schön, dass der zweite Lauf dann noch geklappt hat!


----------



## schappi (19. Juli 2010)

Gratulation an Jenna!
Super gemacht!!!
Wenn wir unsere Frauen nicht hätten!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (19. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> aua
> mir tut der ganze körper weh.
> der einschlag nach dem road-gap war wohl doch etwas heftiger
> nacken, linke schulter und der oberschenkel haben dabei wohl leicht was abbekommen.
> ...


 

..hmmmmm..vielleicht hätte ich Dich doch starten lassen sollen beim Heuballen-Rennen unter Flutlicht (teilweise jedenfalls) mit Start auf'm ersten Dixie-Klo


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Juli 2010)

wieso hoerman ist da doch gestartet deshalb tut ihm ja alles we


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand so richtig Tachomäßig die Streckenlänge ermittelt.
Schwermetall sagte was von 800m, der Veranstalter spricht von 1200m.

Bei 1,2 Km wäre ich mit 1:52 fast einen 40er Schnitt gefahren und gehöre damit zu den langsamen 
Also doch eher 0,8 Km


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Juli 2010)

du wolltest doch mit dem logger fahren hast du?


----------



## Jake_ (19. Juli 2010)

hahaha  ihr habt sorgen  ist doch eig. egal wie lang die strecke ist, hauptsache schnell runter und unverletzt bleiben 

hatte mich gewundert als wir mit dem heuballenrace angefangen hatte... aufeinmal standen an der ganzen "strecke" zuschauer


----------



## Torben. (19. Juli 2010)

Hier sind meine videoaufnahmen  
das ganze gibs auch in hd ... --> im IBC TV

Glückwunsch nochmal an alle die heile unten angekommen sind und besonders an jenna der konzentrierte gesichtsausdruck hat sich gelohnt


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Juli 2010)

sehr schönes video


----------



## Jake_ (19. Juli 2010)

unglaublich wie "ekmeck" sein Orange durchs steifeld prügelt  hammer geil!


----------



## Jennfa (19. Juli 2010)

So, jetzt bin ich auch endlich mal in der Lage mich dem Forum zu widmen . Boah war arbeiten heute anstrengend, auch wenn ich einer der wenigen ohne Sturz war , bin ich dennoch ziemlich platt. Aber es hat sich doch mal wieder gelohnt! Ein geiles Wochenende mit den Deisterfreunden . Ganz toll fand ich die Unterstützung an der Strecke. Ich war wie immer tierisch aufgeregt und dachte: hauptsache heile runterkommen nach den ganzen Stürzen und Ausfällen der Anderen! 
Samstag konnte ich leider wieder erst Abends fahren. Soll wohl so sein, genauso wie im letzten Jahr mit der verstauchten Hand. Nur dass es diesmal ein Insektenstich in der Kniekehle war . Ich glaube etwas Streckenabstinenz tut mir wohl gut .
Ein Griff in Connys Medizinschrank und es lief wieder ! 
Nochmal ganz ganz fett danke an all unsere Zuschauer...sowas stachelt mich ja immer total an. Dann tritt man nochmal extra rein . Ich hab wirklich JEDEN neben der Strecke erkannt (im Augenwinkel)...Frauen und Multitasking und so ! Ich konnte nachher aufzählen wer genau wo gestanden hat!!! Waaaaaaaahnsinnig seid ihr doch alle !
Wir haben uns alle deutlich verbessert im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr, wobei ich auch denke, dass die Strecke so 5 sec. schneller war als vorher, oder was meint ihr??? Trotzdem haben wir alle deutlich zugelegt !
Ich hab mich total gefreut, dass die Sprünge gut liefen und ich mich viiiiiiiiel mehr getraut hab als im letzten Jahr! 
Nächstes Jahr sind def. die "großen" Gaps/Sprünge dran !

Nächstes Jahr dann aber bitte keine Ausfälle vorher und währenddessen !

Vielen lieben Dank an ALLE!!!!      
Eure Jenna (die jetzt den Moritz gesund pflegen muss ...immerhin humpelt er jetzt schon wieder durch die Gegend!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (19. Juli 2010)

Ergebnisse:

Klick


----------



## zoomie (19. Juli 2010)

..an dieser Stelle nochmal gute Besserung an alle unsere tapferen Verletzten..  


So, genug gelitten..


Donnerstag Feierabendrunde - 18h Sportplatz Basche !
Homer, Roudy, firefighter, jenna,..alle, die sich angesprochen fühlen???


----------



## Paskull (19. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir Gratualtion an alle die dabei waren, besonders natürlich uns Jenna.

Schönes Video nun kann ich es mir viel besser vorstellen, hoffe nächstes Jahr klappt es bei mir auch.


----------



## Sn00by (19. Juli 2010)

Mann mann, da wird man ja glatt mit euphorisch von euren Erzaehlungen...  

Muss mal wieder eine Fachfrage loswerden. Wie sinnvoll sind Klickpedale im AM Bereich? Koennt ihr da was empfehlen? 

VG Sn00by.


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Juli 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Mann mann, da wird man ja glatt mit euphorisch von euren Erzaehlungen...
> 
> Muss mal wieder eine Fachfrage loswerden. Wie sinnvoll sind Klickpedale im AM Bereich? Koennt ihr da was empfehlen?
> 
> VG Sn00by.



gibt sogar leute die clickys im DH fahren bleibt jedem selbst überlassen ob oder ob nicht 
wenn ja aber wohl eher mit etwas erfahrung


----------



## Jennfa (19. Juli 2010)

Ahhhhh, kann diesen Donnerstag nicht . Habe aber eh noch bis zum Urlaub die Downhillreifen drauf. Mal gucken ob ich die mal hier im Wald hoch fahre ! Hab eigentlich Waldverbot bis zum Urlaub...sonst bleibt ja bald keiner mehr übrig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (19. Juli 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> ..an dieser Stelle nochmal gute Besserung an alle unsere tapferen Verletzten..
> 
> 
> So, genug gelitten..
> ...



wenn ich bis dahin schon wieder aufs rad komme. habe ebend teile am scott getauscht und ne probe fahrt gemacht fahren ging ja aber rauf und runter bin ich kaum gekommen  . ******* tut mir der rücken we.
das jacket hat sich aber somit schon bezahlt gemacht ohne würde ich wohl jetzt nicht mehr laufen.


----------



## Phil81 (19. Juli 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ahhhhh, kann diesen Donnerstag nicht . Habe aber eh noch bis zum Urlaub die Downhillreifen drauf. Mal gucken ob ich die mal hier im Wald hoch fahre ! Hab eigentlich Waldverbot bis zum Urlaub...sonst bleibt ja bald keiner mehr übrig !



Strenges Waldverbot!


----------



## Jennfa (19. Juli 2010)

*schluchtz* sei doch nicht so streng zu mir...dafür gibbet ja bald ganz viele tolle Trails . Dann halte ich es wohl gerade so durch .

Fotostory folgt wahrscheinlich morgen...hab schon einiges durchgeguckt. Sind hauptsächlich Bilder vom unteren Teil, die meisten hat unser Invalide Moritz geschossen. Sind ein paar lustige dabei . Auch ein paar schöne vom Abend vorher !


----------



## exto (19. Juli 2010)

Freut mich, Leute, dass ihr n schönes Wochenende hattet 

Nächstes Mal bin ich wieder am Start.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Ha,mit wem bist Du denn gefahren,das Rakete gefunden hast? Den wäre Klaus nicht gefahren.Sitze in München im Gewitter. In Cux bin nicht,dafür Bike Expo München
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

mit jemanden aus meiner Nachbarschaft. Der kennt sich ein wenig im Deister aus.

Wer ist denn dann in CUX eingeteilt?


----------



## Hitzi (19. Juli 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> wenn ich bis dahin schon wieder aufs rad komme. habe ebend teile am scott getauscht und ne probe fahrt gemacht fahren ging ja aber rauf und runter bin ich kaum gekommen  . ******* tut mir der rücken we.
> das jacket hat sich aber somit schon bezahlt gemacht ohne würde ich wohl jetzt nicht mehr laufen.



HEY!

Mach kein Mist ..... wir brauchen dich in Düsburch 

Also pflegen lassen oder die Tabletten von Conny?!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juli 2010)

Phil!
Photo Phinish
0,34 Sekunde trennen uns !
3 Meter


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Juli 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Freut mich, Leute, dass ihr n schönes Wochenende hattet
> 
> Nächstes Mal bin ich wieder am Start.



schade das du und niggels nicht dabei waren hat was gefehlt 
noch mal gute besseung an niggels an dieser stelle hoffentlich ist er bis duisburg wieder fit


----------



## taifun (19. Juli 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Wer ist denn dann in CUX eingeteilt?


  maybe ML ?


----------



## harmstommy (19. Juli 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ergebnisse:
> 
> Klick



Euch allen auch von mir noch mal herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Meinen Respekt, da so runter zu fahren.
Ich glaube dazu fehlte mir das Equipment.......... und der Mut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jake_ (19. Juli 2010)

mal ne gescheite frage nebenbei...

hat wer zufälligerweise ein oder zwei bilder von mir gemacht? ...dem verrücktem hardtailfahrer (in meinem fotoalbum seht ihr mich nochmal wenn ihr mich nicht zuordnen könnt  )


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> maybe ML ?



Mit Pfefferminz bin ich...


----------



## exto (19. Juli 2010)

schwermetall schrieb:


> @ Exto : du bekommst noch das Startgeld von mir, aber wie wollen wir das machen?



Da drücken wir mal, wenn's passt, zusammen n Paar Stahlrohre durch den Deister und trinken auf deine Rechnung ein, zwei Weizen am Annaturm, dann passt das schon 




firefighter76 schrieb:


> noch mal gute besseung an niggels an dieser stelle hoffentlich ist er bis duisburg wieder fit



Duisburg wird auf keinen Fall was. Diese Woche noch Krankenhaus, danach vier Wochen absolute Ruhe (Bett, Dusche, Klo - that's it), mindestens 3 Monate absolutes Sportverbot. So sieht's aus und da muss ich als - wie ihr alle wisst - absolut obervernüftiger Daddy gnadenlos drauf bestehen!

Also: Schrauben müssen wir in DU selbst. 

BTW: Ryan hat seine Geschichte mit Skyder klar gemacht. Er wird in DU vertreten sein und uns, wenn ihr einverstanden seid, komplett mit Ay Up - Lights versorgen. Was das Camp angeht, müssen wir noch seh'n...


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Juli 2010)

Jake_ schrieb:


> mal ne gescheite frage nebenbei...
> 
> hat wer zufälligerweise ein oder zwei bilder von mir gemacht? ...dem verrücktem hardtailfahrer (in meinem fotoalbum seht ihr mich nochmal wenn ihr mich nicht zuordnen könnt  )



mein bruder hat ne ganze menge fotos gemacht müssen aber noch ausgewertet werden den link stellt er oder ich dann hier ein


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juli 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> Euch allen auch von mir noch mal herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> Meinen Respekt, da so runter zu fahren.
> Ich glaube dazu fehlte mir das Equipment.......... und der Mut!



Speicher dir diesen Beitrag mal und schau Ihn dir 2011/12 nochmal an


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Juli 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Duisburg wird auf keinen Fall was. Diese Woche noch Krankenhaus, danach vier Wochen absolute Ruhe (Bett, Dusche, Klo - that's it), mindestens 3 Monate absolutes Sportverbot. So sieht's aus und da muss ich als - wie ihr alle wisst - absolut obervernüftiger Daddy gnadenlos drauf bestehen!
> 
> Also: Schrauben müssen wir in DU selbst.
> 
> BTW: Ryan hat seine Geschichte mit Skyder klar gemacht. Er wird in DU vertreten sein und uns, wenn ihr einverstanden seid, komplett mit Ay Up - Lights versorgen. Was das Camp angeht, müssen wir noch seh'n...



so ein f**k dann muß wohl einer von uns schrauben wenns bei dir was zu schrauben gibt aber wird schon wichtiger ist das niggels wieder fit wird 

mit den lampen ist ja super


----------



## harmstommy (19. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Speicher dir diesen Beitrag mal und schau Ihn dir 2011/12 nochmal an


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Juli 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


>



warts ab bis wir dich mal so nen richtg schönen töw runter führen


----------



## harmstommy (19. Juli 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> warts ab bis wir dich mal so nen richtg schönen töw runter führen



...immer diese leeren Versprechungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (19. Juli 2010)

@roudy+hoerman:habt ihr  schon mal versucht auf hardtail zu steigen ich muß von rechts aufsteigen bekomme das rechte bein nicht übern sattel :kotz:

@hitzi:keine sorge bis duisburg bin ich wieder fit. gehe einfach nicht zum doc, um zu schauen was ist. zähne zusammen beißen und durch. aber nen bischen jammern ist doch wohl drin oder?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juli 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> @roudy+hoerman:habt ihr  schon mal versucht auf hardtail zu steigen ich muß von rechts aufsteigen bekomme das rechte bein nicht übern sattel :kotz:
> 
> @hitzi:keine sorge bis duisburg bin ich wieder fit. gehe einfach nicht zum doc, um zu schauen was ist. zähne zusammen beißen und durch. aber nen bischen jammern ist doch wohl drin oder?



Mir gehts gut!
Bin ja nicht hingefallen.


----------



## schwermetall (19. Juli 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Da drücken wir mal, wenn's passt, zusammen n Paar Stahlrohre durch den Deister und trinken auf deine Rechnung ein, zwei Weizen am Annaturm, dann passt das schon



Na, das ist doch ein Wort.
Bist du zufällig am Samstag im Deister?


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juli 2010)

nächste woche bekommen wir das hin. 

diese muss mein knie erstmal wieder auf normale größe abschwellen, damit ich wieder biken kann. 


wir haben gestern übrigens beste nachwuchsförderung betrieben . 

*mirka hat heute morgen zu tanja gleich nach dem aufstehen gesagt, dass sie auch radrennen fahren will. 
springen auch, aber erst wenn sie älter ist. *


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nächste woche bekommen wir das hin.
> 
> diese muss mein knie erstmal wieder auf normale größe abschwellen, damit ich wieder biken kann.
> 
> ...



Dann zeig Ihr noch dein Knie und ein 7 zwei Fotos von der Aufnahme isotonischer Getränke und es wird DOCH reiten und Ballett.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Juli 2010)

die aufnahme von vielen isotonischen getränken könnte man noch mit dem wetter erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jake_ (19. Juli 2010)

knie abschwellen lassen ist ne gute idee  bin ich voll dabei. genauso mit den getränken... man könnt sich ja ein von außen zum kühlen ranhalten aber wie sagt man doch so schön *"was von außen gut ist, ist von innen noch viel besser! "*


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Dann zeig Ihr noch dein Knie und ein 7 zwei Fotos von der Aufnahme isotonischer Getränke und es wird DOCH reiten und Ballett.




ich habe deshalb auch vom sonntag gesprochen


----------



## Skyjet (20. Juli 2010)

(die jetzt den Moritz gesund pflegen muss ...immerhin humpelt er jetzt schon wieder durch die Gegend!)[/quote]


Was ist mit Moritz passiert? Hat er sich am Smastag gleich lang gemacht? Von meiner Seite aus.....GUTE BESSERUNG!!!!!


----------



## Hitzi (20. Juli 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> @roudy+hoerman:habt ihr  schon mal versucht auf hardtail zu steigen ich muß von rechts aufsteigen bekomme das rechte bein nicht übern sattel :kotz:
> 
> @hitzi:keine sorge bis duisburg bin ich wieder fit. gehe einfach nicht zum doc, um zu schauen was ist. zähne zusammen beißen und durch. aber nen bischen jammern ist doch wohl drin oder?



Dann ist ja gut und nach Düsburch darfste auch wieder! jammern


----------



## Phil81 (20. Juli 2010)

Ist zwar in der Pfalz aber die Tendenz geht ja im Deister auch ab und zu dahin...

Klick


----------



## Skyjet (20. Juli 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ist zwar in der Pfalz aber die Tendenz geht ja im Deister auch ab und zu dahin...
> 
> Klick



Sau cool geschrieben......dazu gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Jennfa (20. Juli 2010)

Der Moritz hat sich gleich im 2ten "Trainingslauf" rausgehauen. Böse mit dem Oberschenkel auf nen Baumstumpf geknallt und hat jetzt ein megamäßig geprelltes Bein. Am Samstag konnte er mit dem Bein nicht auftreten, Sonntag ging schon ohne Krücken (äh Gehhilfe)...naja jetzt humpelt er hier rum. Also nicht so dramatisch, bloß ärgerlich. Hätte bei dem Aufprall auch schlimmer kommen können. Nix gebrochen, also alles gut. Schade um das Wochenende und das Rennen für ihn...und evtl. auch um den Urlaub! Aber ich kann ja noch fahren !

"Sau cool geschrieben......dazu gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen!"

Sehe ich auch so!


----------



## Torben. (20. Juli 2010)

wenn du ihn gut pflegst wird das mit dem urlaub auch noch was 

ne gute besserung an moritz !


----------



## taifun (20. Juli 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Oberschenkel auf nen Baumstumpf geknallt und hat jetzt ein megamäßig geprelltes Bein.
> Sehe ich auch so!



Besser so als wie meins nicht wahr...Gute Besserung.Weiß wie wehdas tut


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Besser so als wie meins nicht wahr...Gute Besserung.Weiß wie wehdas tut


 
Hi, hattest du dir den Oberschenkel gebrochen und bist seit der 7. Woche wieder dezent auf dem Bike unterwegs? Wenn ja meld dich mal bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (20. Juli 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi, hattest du dir den Oberschenkel gebrochen und bist seit der 7. Woche wieder dezent auf dem Bike unterwegs? Wenn ja meld dich mal bitte.


Dezent? Der flitzt mit dem E-Bike um die Ecken wie nix gutes.


----------



## taifun (20. Juli 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Dezent? Der flitzt mit dem E-Bike um die Ecken wie nix gutes.



oh,hast du mich schon wieder erwischt

Ist aber schon länger wieder nur normales,nur zur Zeit leider keine Zeit!

Die 2011 MTB-Modelle sehen geil ausMorgen noch mal ab nach M.



[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi, hattest du dir den Oberschenkel gebrochen und bist seit der 7. Woche wieder dezent auf dem Bike unterwegs? Wenn ja meld dich mal bitte.


Hatte ich doch schon:



> taifun schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bin kein Kerl,Famillienvater(fast),war am Bielstein.Keiner! Selbstentscheidung mit Physotherapeuthin.Knochen brauch ca.6 Monate bis wieder 100% festigung.
> ...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434869&page=146


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Die 2011 MTB-Modelle sehen geil ausMorgen noch mal ab nach M.
> 
> 
> Hatte ich doch schon:
> ...



Und nicht nur die von Focus!


----------



## Sn00by (20. Juli 2010)

Der Sn00by startet morgen von Basche aus eine Anfänger-Anfängertour durch den Deister, jemand lust und Zeit mir Gesellschaft zu leisten? Werde um 08:30 in Hannover losfahren, mit der Sbahn...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Juli 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> ...
> Fotostory folgt wahrscheinlich morgen...hab schon einiges durchgeguckt. Sind hauptsächlich Bilder vom unteren Teil, die meisten hat unser Invalide Moritz geschossen. Sind ein paar lustige dabei . Auch ein paar schöne vom Abend vorher !





firefighter76 schrieb:


> mein bruder hat ne ganze menge fotos gemacht müssen aber noch ausgewertet werden den link stellt er oder ich dann hier ein



Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund?


----------



## Jennfa (20. Juli 2010)

Nicht so ungeduldig , hab sie gerade fertig! Die Bilder sind von Moritz und mir, aber leider nur im unteren Teil der Strecke. Ich habe mich dieses Jahr beim Knipsen zurückgehalten. Es gab ja schon genug Knipser und ich musste mich doch auf das Rennen konzentrieren . Hier die gefilterte Sammlung:

http://picasaweb.google.de/Jennfa82/2010_07_17_MerxhausenTraining?feat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.de/Jennfa82/2010_07_18_MerxhausenRennen?feat=directlink

Den Link für die Fotos vom Samstag Abend gibts in der IG ...

Viel Spaß beim gucken !


----------



## taifun (20. Juli 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und nicht nur die von Focus!



Ich habe keine Marke genannt... aber die unis sehen auch top aus.

ML kommt nach Cux.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Juli 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Nicht so ungeduldig , hab sie gerade fertig! Die Bilder sind von Moritz und mir, aber leider nur im unteren Teil der Strecke. Ich habe mich dieses Jahr beim Knipsen zurückgehalten. Es gab ja schon genug Knipser und ich musste mich doch auf das Rennen konzentrieren . Hier die gefilterte Sammlung:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.de/Jennfa82/2010_07_17_MerxhausenTraining?feat=directlink
> 
> ...



Sehr schöön...auch die IGs.
Das reicht "fast" für die erste Fotostory im "Deister-riders-Magazin"


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Marke genannt... aber die unis sehen auch top aus.
> 
> ML kommt nach Cux.



Die gehen aber nicht München!

ML hat mich heute Mittag bereits angerufen und CD auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxis95 (20. Juli 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Nicht so ungeduldig , hab sie gerade fertig! Die Bilder sind von Moritz und mir, aber leider nur im unteren Teil der Strecke. Ich habe mich dieses Jahr beim Knipsen zurückgehalten. Es gab ja schon genug Knipser und ich musste mich doch auf das Rennen konzentrieren . Hier die gefilterte Sammlung:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.de/Jennfa82/2010_07_17_MerxhausenTraining?feat=directlink
> 
> ...


 habt ihr vileicht noch ein bild vom sturz vom ersten lauf am ersten ziel sprung???


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Juli 2010)

maxxis95 schrieb:


> habt ihr vileicht noch ein bild vom sturz vom ersten lauf am ersten ziel sprung???



Bist du der junge Mann, der für Connys fährt und sich am Rad hinten alles kaputt gemacht hat?


----------



## firefighter76 (20. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund?



ich hab schon ne probe bekommen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Juli 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ich hab schon ne probe bekommen



_**_ _*ROTE KARTE*_ _**_
.
.
.
gelb
.
.
.
*grün*
.
.
.
*zeigen*​


----------



## maxxis95 (20. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bist du der junge Mann, der für Connys fährt und sich am Rad hinten alles kaputt gemacht hat?


 schaltauge schaltung und lenker ja der bin ich.


----------



## firefighter76 (21. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> _**_ _*ROTE KARTE*_ _**_
> .
> .
> .
> ...



geht gerade nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Hatte ich doch schon:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434869&page=146


 
Oh, hab ich dann wohl überlesen, sry und weiterhin gute Besserung. Ach ja, Glückwunsch zum fast FV


----------



## Brook (21. Juli 2010)

Ich brauche auch noch einmal Eure Hilfe - will mir nun auch den "Chinaböller" kaufen und frage entsprechend noch einmal nach Eurer Empfehlung.

Hier noch mal der Link: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

Hattet Ihr nicht auch eine Lampe mit Lenkerbefestigung - die quasi die Helmlampe fast ersetzt?? Und was muss ich gleich dazu ordern - Stromnetzteil für Deutschland? Halterung?

Grüße aus Koblenz - dem Canyonland


----------



## Brook (21. Juli 2010)

Wer mal hier in der Nähe sein sollte ... nur so nebenbei ... dem kann ich es nur anbieten sich kurz bei mir zu melden, bezüglich einer Tour, Unterkunft, Abendprogramm oder eben die "Heiligen Hallen von Canyon" ;-)


----------



## zoomie (21. Juli 2010)

..Planänderung..

Wir fahren morgen schon um 15 Uhr, Spochtplatz Basche 

..JAHA - auch bei Regen, Hagel, Schnee und wild wucherndem Farn..


----------



## Madeba (21. Juli 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> ...Wir fahren morgen schon um 15 Uhr, Spochtplatz Basche...



 zu früh, ...  dann beim nächsten Mal wieder


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. Juli 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> ..Planänderung..
> 
> Wir fahren morgen schon um 15 Uhr, Spochtplatz Basche
> 
> ..JAHA - auch bei Regen, Hagel, Schnee und wild wucherndem Farn..



Das werde ich wohl such nicht schaffen. Viel Spaß


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Juli 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> ...immer diese leeren Versprechungen!


 
Wie isses am WE.
Für die Duisburger gibts GA1 Training aufm Enduro, schön töW und so


----------



## firefighter76 (21. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wie isses am WE.
> Für die Duisburger gibts GA1 Training aufm Enduro, schön töW und so



kannst du schon wieder sitzen auf dem sattel so oft wie dein schritt und dein rad da ungewollten kontakt hatten  bestimmt ales grün und blau 


p.s.:fotos hochladen geht bei mir nicht frag mich nicht warum bin schon den ganzen tag am basteln


----------



## Deleted 143609 (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo in die Runde,

Ich und ein Kumpel wollen nächste Woche mal wochentags in den Süntel. Kennen uns aber zu 0% dort aus. Hätte jemand ortskundiges hier Lust darauf, die Tour mitzumachen? Würden vom Bahnhof in Bad Münder um ca halb 10 starten wollen. 

Grüße,
Coy


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Juli 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> kannst du schon wieder sitzen auf dem sattel so oft wie dein schritt und dein rad da ungewollten kontakt hatten  bestimmt ales grün und blau
> 
> grün und blau schmückt die Sau. Es ist aber noch alles heil
> 
> p.s.:fotos hochladen geht bei mir nicht frag mich nicht warum bin schon den ganzen tag am basteln


Machs über PICASA oder Flickr da gehts fast von allein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (21. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Machs über PICASA oder Flickr da gehts fast von allein



matze setzt dann hier den link rein wenn er sie hochgeladen hat er hat die letzten tage bis spät nachts die bilder bearbeitet sind so 700-800 fotos gewesen das dauert halt


----------



## Scott-y (21. Juli 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Ich brauche auch noch einmal Eure Hilfe - will mir nun auch den "Chinaböller" kaufen und frage entsprechend noch einmal nach Eurer Empfehlung.
> 
> Hier noch mal der Link: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir in Deutschland zu dem Netzteil einen Adapter gekauft. bei der Akkuhalterung habe ich die Version die unten in den Bildern bei ,, Customer Images" zu sehen ist. die passt so an den Lenker, Gürtel oder Rucksack. Ohne Kabelbinder aber nicht an´s Unterrohr. Unbedingt das Verlängerungskabel mitbestellen, sonnst musst du das Akkupack am Helm anbringen oder dir um den Hals hängen.
 Ich habe aber auch schon ein Ladegerät gesehen mit deutscher Norm . Ich glaube das war von den Aussies. Ich suche mal.


----------



## Jennfa (21. Juli 2010)

An alle Interessenten: Ich habe ALLE Bilder von Merxhausen die auf meinem PC sind bei den geposteten Picasa-Links hochgeladen. Verwackelte sind gelöscht! Falls jemand sich also nicht auf diesen Bildern befindet, ist er mir höchstwahrscheinlich leider nicht vor die Linse gefahren . Sorry!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Madeba (21. Juli 2010)

Coy schrieb:


> wochentags in den Süntel... um ca halb 10 starten...


Abends ? Dann bin ich dabei


----------



## firefighter76 (21. Juli 2010)

http://www.bike-attack.ch/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=206&Itemid=53 mal so zur info wer noch nicht weiß was er nächstes jahr so machen will


----------



## Madeba (21. Juli 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> zoomie schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...Wir fahren morgen schon um 15 Uhr, Spochtplatz Basche ...
> ...



18 Uhr geht jetzt aber auch nicht mehr 

@ roudy: der Rahmen ist noch ganz - ein gebrochenes Steuerlager war für den Radau verantwortlich, der dann durch die Rahmenrohre verstärkt wurde...


----------



## taifun (21. Juli 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die gehen aber nicht München!
> 
> ML hat mich heute Mittag bereits angerufen und CD auch!



Ich weiß,sonst wärst ja auch hier... Hier ist kacke heiß gewesen heute beim Aufbauen im Freigelände


----------



## Dease (21. Juli 2010)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich habe mir in Deutschland zu dem Netzteil einen Adapter gekauft. bei der Akkuhalterung habe ich die Version die unten in den Bildern bei ,, Customer Images" zu sehen ist. die passt so an den Lenker, Gürtel oder Rucksack. Ohne Kabelbinder aber nicht an´s Unterrohr. Unbedingt das Verlängerungskabel mitbestellen, sonnst musst du das Akkupack am Helm anbringen oder dir um den Hals hängen.
> Ich habe aber auch schon ein Ladegerät gesehen mit deutscher Norm . Ich glaube das war von den Aussies. Ich suche mal.



Den Steckdosenadapter für das Netzteil gibt es auch gleich bei DX. Ich glaub das Teil hat weniger als 1 EUR gekostet. 
Das Verlängerungskabel solltest Du, wie Scotty schon sagte, auf jeden Fall auch gleich mitbestellen.
Mein Chinaböller hatte keine Helmhalterung dabei. Das Teil war gleich zur Lenkermontage. Ich hatte mir dann bei einem Onlineshop den Helmhalter der Teslalampe bestellt damit ich die Lampe auch auf dem Kopf verwenden kann. Passt perfekt.


----------



## Dease (21. Juli 2010)

Hier ist der Link zu dem Adapter:
https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3529

Und hier das Verlängerungskabel:
https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32751


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (21. Juli 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-attack.ch/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=206&Itemid=53 mal so zur info wer noch nicht weiß was er nächstes jahr so machen will



Dabei  Schon für 2011 fest eingetragen


----------



## Skyjet (22. Juli 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-attack.ch/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=206&Itemid=53 mal so zur info wer noch nicht weiß was er nächstes jahr so machen will



hmm...hört sich echt gut an....

Werde auch mal drüber nachdenken und mich dann schnell anmelden!!!


----------



## Skyjet (22. Juli 2010)

l


----------



## Phil81 (22. Juli 2010)

Jau mach mal! War 2009 dabei und es hat richtig Laune gemacht. Nach der TBA kann man dort auch noch richtig geniale Seilbahnunterstützte Touren machen.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Ich weiß,sonst wärst ja auch hier... Hier ist kacke heiß gewesen heute beim Aufbauen im Freigelände



Nicht nur in München! Ich war gestern Mittag auf Beerdigung in Lang und komplett schwarz!


----------



## toschi (22. Juli 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Dabei  Schon für 2011 fest eingetragen


Onlineanmeldung ist schon closed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heyho (22. Juli 2010)

toschi schrieb:


> Onlineanmeldung ist schon closed



Nein, die wird noch geöffnet:

"Die Online-Anmeldung für das TREK BIKE ATTACK 2011 startet am: 08. August 2010"


----------



## firefighter76 (22. Juli 2010)

toschi schrieb:


> Onlineanmeldung ist schon closed



ach toschi richtig lesen wird erst im august freigeschaltet


----------



## Skyjet (22. Juli 2010)

Deshalb hab ich meinen Beitrag editiert.....


----------



## Niggels (22. Juli 2010)

Alsooo, nach dem Schock am Freitag morgen bin ich jetzt wieder zuhause. Mir gehts soweit ganz gut nur wie gesagt hab ich erstmal absolute Ruhe verschrieben bekommen. Duisburg fällt leider auch aus für mich, schrauben müsst ihr wohl selber, schade. Aus den 3 Monaten Bikefrei wurden leider 6 Monate sodass ich erst nächstes Jahr wieder aufsatteln darf. Ich nutze die Zeit einfach um den Bock auszuschlachten und neu aufzubauen  Die Chancen stehen jedoch sehr gut, dass keine bleibenden Schäden bleiben, wenn ich mich an meine Auflagen halte


----------



## firefighter76 (22. Juli 2010)

daumen hoch niggels wird schon wieder erstmal richtig gesund werden und dann mit absprache vom doc langsam wieder anfangen mit training


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Juli 2010)

Niggels schrieb:


> Alsooo, nach dem Schock am Freitag morgen bin ich jetzt wieder zuhause. Mir gehts soweit ganz gut nur wie gesagt hab ich erstmal absolute Ruhe verschrieben bekommen. Duisburg fällt leider auch aus für mich, schrauben müsst ihr wohl selber, schade. Aus den 3 Monaten Bikefrei wurden leider 6 Monate sodass ich erst nächstes Jahr wieder aufsatteln darf. Ich nutze die Zeit einfach um den Bock auszuschlachten und neu aufzubauen  Die Chancen stehen jedoch sehr gut, dass keine bleibenden Schäden bleiben, wenn ich mich an meine Auflagen halte


 
Von mir auch ein Kopf hoch.
Wir sind zwar "alle" nicht mehr die jüngsten, aber noch da wenn du wieder radeln darfst.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Juli 2010)

Kommt noch jemand um 1800 zum spochtplatz?


----------



## Deleted 143609 (22. Juli 2010)

@Madeba: Was heißt denn abends bei dir? Könnte ich sicher umdisponieren.
Gruß,
Coy


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juli 2010)

herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag und alles gute lieber herr downhillfaller.

geniess den urlaub "alter mann" , nimm deinen nickname nicht zu ernst , und lass dich nicht so vom polizeipolizisten ärgern  

l.g. hoerman


----------



## Paskull (22. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum 100sten 

Jemand lust morgen ab mittag eine entspannte runde zu drehen sofern es nicht zu nass ist? Meine Frau kneift und alleine ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (22. Juli 2010)

Coy schrieb:


> @Madeba: Was heißt denn abends bei dir? Könnte ich sicher umdisponieren.
> Gruß,
> Coy



das "abends" war auf Dein "halb zehn" bezogen  

ansonsten könnte ich aber auch ab ca. 17.30 Uhr


----------



## Jennfa (22. Juli 2010)

Gute Besserung Niggels!!! Wir drücken dir alle die Daumen !

Nur noch 2 Tage und ich bin mit meinem Bike im URLAUB !!! Endlich!


----------



## Skyjet (23. Juli 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Niggels!!! Wir drücken dir alle die Daumen !
> 
> Nur noch 2 Tage und ich bin mit meinem Bike im URLAUB !!! Endlich!



Wie nur mit deinem Bike.....hast du dich neu verliebt? Was ist mit Moritz? 
GUTE REISE


----------



## Skyjet (23. Juli 2010)

@ Frühschicht & Co: Sonntag um 09:15 ab WK? Homer bist du auch dabei. Ich werde so gegen 08:00 ab Basche Spochtplatz zum WK starten. Hab letzte WOche ne Stunde benötigt.....war danach aber ein bissle platt.

Bis Sonntag.....


----------



## Phil81 (23. Juli 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru2Dpe1LkNU"]YouTube- Get Dirty[/nomedia]


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. Juli 2010)

Wo bist du denn lang? Ich brauch nur ne halbe Stunde


----------



## Jennfa (23. Juli 2010)

This ain't no suntan, we got a mudtan...  !!! Jetzt hab ich nen Ohrwurm, ahhhh! Dirty is the new clean...dann mal ab in den Matsch !


----------



## Skyjet (23. Juli 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wo bist du denn lang? Ich brauch nur ne halbe Stunde



Ja...erst einmal hoch zum Deisterkam - runter zum NP - wieder hoch am Annaturm vorbei und Mögebier runter....


----------



## Skyjet (23. Juli 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> This ain't no suntan, we got a mudtan...  !!! Jetzt hab ich nen Ohrwurm, ahhhh! Dirty is the new clean...dann mal ab in den Matsch !



Hast du schon was getrunken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (23. Juli 2010)

Tztztztz, ich bin doch nur schon in Gedanken in den Bergen und total aufgekratzt. Viel zu lang isses her...ich werde euch Jungs auf der Fahrt soooooooo nerven .


----------



## Phil81 (23. Juli 2010)

Mach mal ich schlaf eh bis Basel durch


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juli 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> @ Frühschicht & Co: Sonntag um 09:15 ab WK? Homer bist du auch dabei. Ich werde so gegen 08:00 ab Basche Spochtplatz zum WK starten. Hab letzte WOche ne Stunde benötigt.....war danach aber ein bissle platt.
> 
> Bis Sonntag.....


 
schaut mal in die ig . 
hilfe wäre schön


----------



## Midnight (23. Juli 2010)

Da mir grade verdammt öde ist.... jemand auch noch Lust gleich/nacher eine Runde durch den Deister zu drehen?


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag und alles gute lieber herr downhillfaller.
> 
> geniess den urlaub "alter mann" , nimm deinen nickname nicht zu ernst , und lass dich nicht so vom polizeipolizisten ärgern
> 
> l.g. hoerman



Danke,Danke!
Wir haben schon fleißig genossen! Genauer gesagt wir sind die Touren "Bozen" aus der Bike 8/10 gefahren  Allererste Sahne. 
Es war ne 3 Gondeltour. Sören, das wäre auch was für dich gewesen 
[url=http://www.fotos-hochladen.net]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://www.fotos-hochladen.net]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Sn00by (23. Juli 2010)

Die Bozentour habe ich schmachtend gelesen. Die hat bestimmt gut Spaß gemacht. Neid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (24. Juli 2010)

im Oktober wird der Bock da wieder runtergescheucht


----------



## toschi (24. Juli 2010)

Ich werde jetzt gleich aufbrechen zum BBW, ca. 10.00 Uhr will ich da starten, wenn jemand mitkommt würd ich mich freuen.

Gruss toschi

PS. komme mit dem schweren Bike


----------



## Scott865 (24. Juli 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> @ Frühschicht & Co: Sonntag um 09:15 ab WK? Homer bist du auch dabei. Ich werde so gegen 08:00 ab Basche Spochtplatz zum WK starten. Hab letzte WOche ne Stunde benötigt.....war danach aber ein bissle platt.
> 
> Bis Sonntag.....


Stefan und duweisstschonwer wie siehts am sonntag mit 8.00uhr aus??


----------



## Madeba (24. Juli 2010)

sonst noch jemand Interesse am Dienstag ab ca. 17.30 Uhr Bahnhof Bad Münder / 17.50 Uhr Bergschmiede zu einer Schnupperrunde Ostsüntel ?


----------



## chris2305 (24. Juli 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> sonst noch jemand Interesse am Dienstag ab ca. 17.30 Uhr Bahnhof Bad Münder / 17.50 Uhr Bergschmiede zu einer Schnupperrunde Ostsüntel ?



Ich! !
Sonst traut sich keiner, wette??


----------



## schappi (24. Juli 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Danke,Danke!
> Wir haben schon fleißig genossen! Genauer gesagt wir sind die Touren "Bozen" aus der Bike 8/10 gefahren  Allererste Sahne.
> Es war ne 3 Gondeltour. Sören, das wäre auch was für dich gewesen
> [url=http://www.fotos-hochladen.net]
> ...


Du bist ja soooo gemein!!! Ich muss den ganzen Sommer durcharbeiten und du machst traumhaften Bikeurlaub!
eigentlich sollte ich dir nicht zum Geburtstag Gratulieren.
Ich tu's aber trotzdem:
 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag1
von Schappi


----------



## stefan64 (24. Juli 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Stefan und duweisstschonwer wie siehts am sonntag mit 8.00uhr aus??



Bin dabei.
Also 8:00 am Fundament und 9:15 am WK.


----------



## Skyjet (24. Juli 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bin dabei.
> Also 8:00 am Fundament und 9:15 am WK.



allas klar...homer und meine wenigkeit stoßen gegen 0900 WK dazu. WIr fahren um 0830 vom bbw los.....

bis mosche.....


----------



## Epinephrin (24. Juli 2010)

Würde mich gerne spontan einklinken! BBW kenn´ ich aber Fundament und WK?


----------



## stefan64 (24. Juli 2010)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Würde mich gerne spontan einklinken! BBW kenn´ ich aber Fundament und WK?



Ich sach ja immer, wir brauchen einen FAQ Link:
- Fundament ist oben auf dem Benther Berg, da wo es so aussieht, als wenn da mal nen Turm gestanden hat.
- WK ist Waldkater in Wennigsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sn00by (24. Juli 2010)

Da hat doch auch mal
 ein Turm gestanden oder nicht!?


----------



## Madeba (25. Juli 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ich! !
> Sonst traut sich keiner, wette??



zwei sind schon angemeldet 

gestern war das Grünzeug ganz besonders störrisch. Meine Beine sehen aus...  (oder soll ich das hier lieber nicht schreiben, damit noch welche dazukommen ?)

Paul muß noch ein bißchen nacharbeiten, gestern haben wir irgendwann den Weg verloren und mussten uns (nicht zum einzigen Mal) nach Sonnenstand und Moosbewuchs an den Bäumen orientieren


----------



## chris2305 (25. Juli 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> zwei sind schon angemeldet
> 
> gestern war das Grünzeug ganz besonders störrisch. Meine Beine sehen aus...  (oder soll ich das hier lieber nicht schrieben, damit noch welche dazukommen ?)
> 
> Paul muß noch ein bißchen nacharbeiten, gestern haben wir irgendwann den Weg verloren und mussten uns (nicht zum einzigen Mal) nach Sonnenstand und Moosbewuchs an den Bäumen orientieren



Vielleicht muss ich doch Wegweiser aufstellen
Haben wir schon in Auftrag gegeben
Wird schon für den 14.08. plus ner Überraschung


----------



## hctobi (25. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute! 

Will mich hier mal kurz vorstellen! 

Ich bin 30 Jahre alt und wohne seit Januar 2010 in Wennigsen. Da ich es ziemlich satt bin, allein auf Tour zu gehen und weitere gefühlte 10.000 Mal auf Forstarbeiterwegen zu stehen, die einfach enden,   würde ich mich Euch gerne mal anschließen.  

Meine Ausdauer ist vermutlich durchschnittlich  und ich fahren ein Cube Stereo aus 2008. Am liebsten bin ich auf schmalen, flowigen Waldwegen unterwegs, weniger auf Waldautobahnen. 

Da ich in einem chaotischen Wechselschichtdienst arbeite sind meine Möglichkeiten leider häufig eingeschränkt. Wenn ich also Vorschläge absagen muss nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, mal ein paar Biker aus der Region kennenzulernen. 

MFG Tobi


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. Juli 2010)

Sn00by schrieb:


> Die Bozentour habe ich schmachtend gelesen. Die hat bestimmt gut Spaß gemacht. Neid!



Dir Trails Nr. 6+9 (rote Linie auf dem Foto) und der Trail Nr.2 (blaue Linie) sind schon anspruchsvolle (für mich ) 2000HM Downhill 
Man kann auch die Trail-Variante Nr.3 fahren (blaue Linie unten links, rechts ist die Nr.2)

Die ist der Lucky-Luke-03 einen Tag vorher alleine gefahren, die ist schon sehr deftig , aber wer dran Spaß hat 

[url=http://www.fotos-hochladen.net]
	
[/URL]



uns hat auf jeden Fall der Trail Nr.2 von Oberbozen am besten gefallen 

Ich glaube ich war da in der Gegend auch nicht zum 3. und letzten mal, da gibts noch so viel 

@Schappi: danke für die -GW, fahr doch auch mal hin, die Trails landen in der Altstadt von Bozen, da kannst du deine Frau ohne Probleme einige Stunden  alleine lassen und nach Meran sind es auch nur 25km, meine Damen sind auch immer mit breiten Grinsen und vielen  aus den netten Geschäften gekommen 

Wer den GPS-Track braucht (findet man aber auch ohne) kann sich melden


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Juli 2010)

*Danke*
für den lustigen Nachmittag

Gibts noch Berichte?​


----------



## kai_sl (25. Juli 2010)

@ trinkflaschensucher oberhalb mögebier:

n kollege hat deine flasche gefunden + sie bei mir abgeliefert.
ich hab zwar meine eigene erst letzte woche verdaddelt   ,
aber wenn du dich meldest, dann kriegst du sie zurück  
schick mir doch ne PN

@ eifrige trailsäuberer + -bauer:

ich hoff mal, ihr musstet nicht mehr so lang schuften und
die frühbiker-fraktion konnte euch ein wenig helfen.  
bin schon gespannt, wie der neue/alte trail so läuft


----------



## Epinephrin (26. Juli 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> @ trinkflaschensucher oberhalb mögebier:
> 
> n kollege hat deine flasche gefunden + sie bei mir abgeliefert.
> ich hab zwar meine eigene erst letzte woche verdaddelt   ,
> ...



Vielleichcht war´s ja doch nicht so verkehrt die Flasche mitzunehmen, weiß ja nicht, ob er da gerade da gesucht hat!?

Das neue Barbiegrag ist toll geworden.  Alles drin, jedes Level möglich, kommt drauf an wie schnell man es fährt! Leider war ich am Schluß zu müde. Vielleicht können wir das BG ja diese Woche mal ausprobieren!


----------



## toschi (26. Juli 2010)

Der Kollege hatte seine Flasche auf den Zubringertrail zum Mögebier/Barbie gesucht und uns, nachdem Ihr wohl durch wart, gefragt ob wir eine gefunden haben.

Ich halte es mit gefundenen Sachen so das ich sie am Fundort möglichst auffällig platziere weil ich denke der Eigentümer wird die Strecke noch einmal abfahren oder abgehen. Mit verlorenen Bikern mache ich es im übrigen ähnlich wie mit Hunden, dahin zurück wo man sich das letzte mal gesehen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Juli 2010)

Wer hat Lust mit uns nochmal zu zelten, zu grillen und Abends nach dem radfahren lustig zusammen zu sitzen?
Wir: Hoerman, LuckyLuke03, Downhillfaller, Roudy suchen noch nach jemandem der uns in Duisburg zur Seite steht.

Kost, Logis und warme Duschen incl.


----------



## schappi (26. Juli 2010)

Ich muss das Wochenende leider Arbeiten (DTM Nürburgring) sonst gerne


----------



## NightWing77 (26. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> *Danke*
> für den lustigen Nachmittag
> 
> Gibts noch Berichte?​



Hallo, hier ist der Neue, der, den Firefighter mit angeschleppt hat
Ich fand den Nachmittag auch super, seit ne coole Truppe 
Und der Trail ist mal richtig gut geworden, hoffe doch sehr das wir den spätestens Sonntag mal gemeinsam austesten können.


----------



## zoomie (26. Juli 2010)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Hallo, hier ist der Neue, der, den Firefighter mit angeschleppt hat
> Ich fand den Nachmittag auch super, seit ne coole Truppe
> Und der Trail ist mal richtig gut geworden, hoffe doch sehr das wir den spätestens Sonntag mal gemeinsam austesten können.


 
..mit Dir UND Deiner Frau


----------



## hctobi (26. Juli 2010)

Ich mach einfach mal nen Vorschlag: 

Jemand Lust *Mittwoch Abend *ne Runde mit mir zu drehen? 

*19:00 Uhr* am Waldkater? 

Wie sieht`s aus?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Juli 2010)

hctobi schrieb:


> Ich mach einfach mal nen Vorschlag:
> 
> Jemand Lust *Mittwoch Abend *ne Runde mit mir zu drehen?
> 
> ...



mittwochs fahren wir meistens im westdeister. um 19.15 ist start bei bike infection in hohenbostel (aus hohenbostel raus richtung bantorf das letzte haus auf der rechten seite).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (26. Juli 2010)

Morgen wer mit dabei runde zu drehen.Ab späten Nachmittag,wenn meine Räder wieder abgeliefert habe.
roudy,hoerman,...noch wer


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Morgen wer mit dabei runde zu drehen.Ab späten Nachmittag,wenn meine Räder wieder abgeliefert habe.
> roudy,hoerman,...noch wer



ich bin raus 

heute den ganzen tag mit isg-blockade flach gelegen. 
trotz einrenken und ner neuerlichen ladung cortison ist´s noch nicht wirklich besser geworden. 

und morgen hab ich noch nen doc-termin wegen dem lädiertem knie. 
evtl. muss  der rücken auch nochmal nachgespritzt werden. 

ich könnt so langsam echt :kotz:en.


----------



## toschi (26. Juli 2010)

Das Ihr mir den Trail ja vernünftig einreitet , hoffe es hat heute auch im Deister mal ein wenig geregnet so daß sich der Boden an den Sprüngen ein wenig verdichtet, und wenn nicht bitte etwas nacharbeiten, ich hätte gern mitte August den roten Teppich ausgerollt  

@Hoermään,
gute Besserung...

... und den anderen viel Spaß und Erfolg in Duisburg.

ich bin dann mal weg...

Gruss toschi


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust mit uns nochmal zu zelten, zu grillen und Abends nach dem radfahren lustig zusammen zu sitzen?
> Wir: Hoerman, LuckyLuke03, Downhillfaller, Roudy suchen noch nach jemandem der uns in Duisburg zur Seite steht.
> 
> Kost, Logis und warme Duschen incl.



 Hallo, wir suchen DICH! Du kannst 4 Männer 24Std. vom 7.8.-8.8.10 rumkommandieren, brauchst nicht viel Schlaf, hast Lust bei einem Rennen dabei zu sein, wo 1500 Irre im Kreis rum fahren und legst nicht viel Wert auf eine 4*-Unterkunft. Dann melde dich bitte bei uns


----------



## Madeba (26. Juli 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> Dienstag ab ca. 17.30 Uhr Bahnhof Bad Münder / 17.50 Uhr Bergschmiede ...Schnupperrunde Ostsüntel ...



...muß ich leider absagen !


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Morgen wer mit dabei runde zu drehen.Ab späten Nachmittag,wenn meine Räder wieder abgeliefert habe.
> roudy,hoerman,...noch wer





toschi schrieb:


> Das Ihr mir den Trail ja vernünftig einreitet , hoffe es hat heute auch im Deister mal ein wenig geregnet so daß sich der Boden an den Sprüngen ein wenig verdichtet, und wenn nicht bitte etwas nacharbeiten, ich hätte gern mitte August den roten Teppich ausgerollt
> 
> @Hoermään,
> gute Besserung...
> ...



Der Firefighter und ich wollen morgen mal das Ergebnis testen. Abfahrt ca. 18:30-19:00


----------



## zoomie (27. Juli 2010)

Donnerstag, 18:30h Sportplatz Basche zur Feierabendrunde 

Keine Zeitverschiebung diesmal 

Homer, Madeba, ..? Und sonst so..?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Juli 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Donnerstag, 18:30h Sportplatz Basche zur Feierabendrunde
> 
> Keine Zeitverschiebung diesmal
> 
> Homer, Madeba, ..? Und sonst so..?



Dabei. Aber nur wenn wir die neue Linie am  swinger testen.


----------



## Epinephrin (27. Juli 2010)

toschi schrieb:


> ... Mit verlorenen Bikern mache ich es im übrigen ähnlich wie mit Hunden, dahin zurück wo man sich das letzte mal gesehen hat



Danke der Fürsorge!


----------



## hctobi (27. Juli 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> mittwochs fahren wir meistens im westdeister. um 19.15 ist start bei bike infection in hohenbostel (aus hohenbostel raus richtung bantorf das letzte haus auf der rechten seite).




Ok, cool hört sich gut an. 

Was fahrt ihr da so für Strecken? Komm ich dabei mit nem Stereo und 130 mm Federweg mit? Dann wär ich gern dabei. Der Laden ist ja eher der Ansprechpartner für mehr Federweg  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epinephrin (27. Juli 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hallo, wir suchen DICH! Du kannst 4 Männer 24Std. vom 7.8.-8.8.10 rumkommandieren, brauchst nicht viel Schlaf, hast Lust bei einem Rennen dabei zu sein, wo 1500 Irre im Kreis rum fahren und legst nicht viel Wert auf eine 4*-Unterkunft. Dann melde dich bitte bei uns



Das würde ich mir gerne mal ansehen, Fotos schießen und mich ein bißchen nützlich machen.

Ich hab´die Strecke mal auf Video gsehen. Am Fr. ist ja freies Training. Dafür würde ich meinen Hirsch auf jeden Fall einpacken.

Ich hatte ja schon mal´n paar Leute gefragt wie das in Duisburg so läuft und wie die Gegebenheiten sind.

Würde tendentiell selber hinfahren, damit ich´n Auto habe, wo ich meine Klamotten lassen kann und könnte insofern noch´n Platz zum mitfahren anbieten.

Gibt´s dazu noch´n Briefing?


----------



## zoomie (27. Juli 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Dabei. Aber nur wenn wir die neue Linie am swinger testen.


 
Gebongt. Muß ich meinen Fullface einpacken?

@hctobi: Falls Du Lust und Zeit hast - einfach anschließen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Juli 2010)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Das würde ich mir gerne mal ansehen, Fotos schießen und mich ein bißchen nützlich machen.
> 
> Ich hab´die Strecke mal auf Video gsehen. Am Fr. ist ja freies Training. Dafür würde ich meinen Hirsch auf jeden Fall einpacken.
> 
> ...





Du hast eine PN gerade von mir bekommen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Juli 2010)

hctobi schrieb:


> Ok, cool hört sich gut an.
> 
> Was fahrt ihr da so für Strecken? Komm ich dabei mit nem Stereo und 130 mm Federweg mit? Dann wär ich gern dabei. Der Laden ist ja eher der Ansprechpartner für mehr Federweg  ?


 
Du bist nicht zufällig Mitarbeiter der SWH?
Falls du ab Wennigsen was zum fahren suchst, wir fahren heute Abend ab Bredenbeck.
130 mm sind für fast alles ausreichend.


----------



## Midnight (27. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Morgen wer mit dabei runde zu drehen.Ab späten Nachmittag,wenn meine Räder wieder abgeliefert habe.
> roudy,hoerman,...noch wer



Noch aktuell ? Ich wollte heute abend um/ab 18 uhr eine Runde drehen!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Juli 2010)

Midnight schrieb:


> Noch aktuell ? Ich wollte heute abend um/ab 18 uhr eine Runde drehen!


 
Ja, wir fahren ca. 18:30 Uhr von Bredenbeck hoch zur Laube.
Und dann Fritzz-taugliches 
Wo startes du?

@Alex statt SMS: ca.18:30 Uhr => das braune + 301


----------



## Midnight (27. Juli 2010)

Hm ich wollte eigentlich von Barsinghausen Sportplatz oder dem BBW aus starten.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Juli 2010)

Für dich in der Anfahrt auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl.
Leider schaffen wir es heute auf der Feierabendrunde nicht bis dort, falls du 10 Minuten länger fahren willst, kannst du ab Waldkater/Wennigsen zu uns stoßen.


----------



## taifun (27. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ja, wir fahren ca. 18:30 Uhr von Bredenbeck hoch zur Laube.
> Und dann Fritzz-taugliches
> Wo startes du?
> 
> @Alex statt SMS: ca.18:30 Uhr => das braune + 301



ok,komme mit Thunder,aber ohne das ganze Gerümpel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midnight (27. Juli 2010)

Hmm dann komme ich doch wohl direkt nach Bredenbeck, von wo aus startet ihr dort ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Juli 2010)

Midnight schrieb:


> Hmm dann komme ich doch wohl direkt nach Bredenbeck, von wo aus startet ihr dort ?


 
Sportplatz Glück-auf-Straße. Wir kommen da hin.


----------



## NightWing77 (27. Juli 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Donnerstag, 18:30h Sportplatz Basche zur Feierabendrunde
> 
> Keine Zeitverschiebung diesmal
> 
> Homer, Madeba, ..? Und sonst so..?



Wäre das dann die besagte Hardtail Runde von der mir Firefighter am Sonntag erzählt hat, oder wird mit schweren Gerät gefahren ? 

Achja und wie es bis jetzt aussieht würde meine Freundin am Sonntag mitkommen, wenn es trocken bleibt.


----------



## zoomie (27. Juli 2010)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Wäre das dann die besagte Hardtail Runde von der mir Firefighter am Sonntag erzählt hat, oder wird mit schweren Gerät gefahren ?
> 
> Achja und wie es bis jetzt aussieht würde meine Freundin am Sonntag mitkommen, wenn es trocken bleibt.


 

Hardtail-Runde ist für die Jungs heute. Roudy ist da ja grad voll am planen 

Donnerstag lustige Feierabendrunde mit 'schwerem Gerät' - wie letzten Sonntag. Könnt euch auch gerne anschließen.

..get dirty..get dirty.. 

Können ja mal Sonntag festhalten - und ihr könnt euch kurzfristig entscheiden


----------



## exto (27. Juli 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Donnerstag, 18:30h Sportplatz Basche zur Feierabendrunde
> 
> Keine Zeitverschiebung diesmal
> 
> Homer, Madeba, ..? Und sonst so..?



Ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust, den dicken Hobel in gemütlichem Tempo auszuführen. Aber mehr als zwei Stunden sind da ja nicht drin. Mal seh'n ob ich das lohnenswert finde. Wenn ja, bin ich 18:30 da.

Was läuft denn am Wochenende? Ich würd gern mal wieder ne laaaange Runde durch'n Deister drehen...


----------



## Phil81 (27. Juli 2010)

Grüße aus PDS. Die letzten beiden Teilnehmer der 4er Gruppe sind bisher ohne nennenswerte Blesuren. Mein Fazit zu PDS gibts dann am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (27. Juli 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> ...Donnerstag lustige Feierabendrunde mit 'schwerem Gerät' ...


 
ich habe weder schweres Gerät, noch mag ich diese Musik besonders, aaaaaber



zoomie schrieb:


> ...get *dirty*..get *dirty*.. ...



hört sich vielversprechend an , mein Husten aber nicht. Wird diese Woche wohl nix mehr


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust mit uns nochmal zu zelten, zu grillen und Abends nach dem radfahren lustig zusammen zu sitzen?
> Wir: chris2305, LuckyLuke03, Downhillfaller, Roudy suchen noch nach jemandem der uns in Duisburg zur Seite steht.
> 
> Kost, Logis und warme Duschen incl.



herzlichen glückwunsch 

ihr seit fündig geworden . 

ich mach für euch den coach. 

meinen startplatz bekommt christoph und ich mach den drillsergeant für euch jammerlappen. 

ich würde meinen eigenen ansprüchen und dem des teams nicht gerecht werden. 
mein o-schenkel, dazu das knie und jetzt noch der rücken. 
ich hab echt keinen bock mehr drauf , mit schmerzen fahren zu müssen. 


also zieht euch warm an, nehmt ohrstöpsel mit, ab jetzt weht ein rauher wind. 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUc62jD-G0o"]YouTube- Full Metal Jacket Clip[/nomedia]


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Juli 2010)

donnerstag bin ich aufm maschseefest eingeladen  allerdings fahre ich mitwoch ab 19.00 von bike infection aus ne runde. da kann man auch mit 130mm alles fahren, wir sind ja keine bolzer  
eigentlich kann man im deister alles mit HT und 100mm gabel fahren, wenn man fahren kann


----------



## cruisen (27. Juli 2010)

soooo.. auf drängen hin ein paar Bilder aus Merxhausen...

Frauen und Langsame zuerst


----------



## cruisen (27. Juli 2010)

next...

... ich habe natürlich noch ein paar mehr, die würde ich nach und nach fertig machen und dann mal ne Scheibe brennen. Kann dann ja mein Bruder verteilen...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...
> also zieht euch warm an, nehmt ohrstöpsel mit, ab jetzt weht ein rauher wind.



Heißt das, du ißt noch mehr Powerbars


----------



## Frolewe (27. Juli 2010)

Habe heute abend kurz nach 7 ein "Erlebnis der dritten Art" gehabt... Komme vom Annaturm mit ordentlich Speed Richtung Pass herunter, da kommen mir mehrere Jungs mit größeren Federwegen entgegen - und auf einmal drei davon nebeneinander.

Leute, tut mir leid, dass ich da zwischen Euch durch bin und mich noch rechts und links anlehnen musste, aber so kurz ist mein Bremsweg bei 60 Sachen denn auch nicht - und was seid Ihr zu dritt nebeneinander??

Warum schreib ich das hier rein? Da war ein grün-weißes Hemd dabei, allerdings bin ich nicht sicher, ob's ein "Freund" war. Wie auch immer, falls einer der Beteiligten das liest: sorry für mein Vorbeiflitzen, aber überlegt auch bitte mal, nicht in einer Kurve bergauf die ganze Wegbreite in Beschlag zu nehmen.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juli 2010)

Frolewe schrieb:


> sorry für mein Vorbeiflitzen, aber überlegt auch bitte mal, nicht in einer Kurve bergauf die ganze Wegbreite in Beschlag zu nehmen.



vorausschauend fahren heißt das stichwort!

was hättest du gemacht wenn das ein auto o.ä. gewesen wäre?

böschung runter und tschüss, oder was?


----------



## Scott865 (28. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> vorausschauend fahren heißt das stichwort!



seh ich auch so.mal den kopf hochnehmen und nicht immer denken man ist allein aufm Deister.


----------



## Skyjet (28. Juli 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust, den dicken Hobel in gemütlichem Tempo auszuführen. Aber mehr als zwei Stunden sind da ja nicht drin. Mal seh'n ob ich das lohnenswert finde. Wenn ja, bin ich 18:30 da.
> 
> Was läuft denn am Wochenende? Ich würd gern mal wieder ne laaaange Runde durch'n Deister drehen...



Wir planen Samstag Nachmittag (14 /15 Uhr) ab NP zu starten.....Wer möchte noch mitkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (28. Juli 2010)

Frolewe schrieb:


> Habe heute abend kurz nach 7 ein "Erlebnis der dritten Art" gehabt... Komme vom Annaturm mit ordentlich Speed Richtung Pass herunter, da kommen mir mehrere Jungs mit größeren Federwegen entgegen - und auf einmal drei davon nebeneinander.
> 
> Leute, tut mir leid, dass ich da zwischen Euch durch bin und mich noch rechts und links anlehnen musste, aber so kurz ist mein Bremsweg bei 60 Sachen denn auch nicht - und was seid Ihr zu dritt nebeneinander??
> 
> Warum schreib ich das hier rein? Da war ein grün-weißes Hemd dabei, allerdings bin ich nicht sicher, ob's ein "Freund" war. Wie auch immer, falls einer der Beteiligten das liest: sorry für mein Vorbeiflitzen, aber überlegt auch bitte mal, nicht in einer Kurve bergauf die ganze Wegbreite in Beschlag zu nehmen.



oder aber Spaziergänger.....man fährt auch nicht mit 60 Sachen blind in eine Kurve rein. Denk vielleicht mal drüber nach! 
Hatte nämlich am Sonntag auch so meine Begegnung mit den Formal 1 Racern im Deister. Das soll jetzt bitte nicht falsch verstanden werden. Aber ein wenig mehr Rücksicht bzw. Voraussicht tut ja net weh, oder?


----------



## stefan64 (28. Juli 2010)

Frolewe schrieb:


> Habe heute abend kurz nach 7 ein "Erlebnis der dritten Art" gehabt... Komme vom Annaturm mit ordentlich Speed Richtung Pass herunter, da kommen mir mehrere Jungs mit größeren Federwegen entgegen - und auf einmal drei davon nebeneinander.
> 
> Leute, tut mir leid, dass ich da zwischen Euch durch bin und mich noch rechts und links anlehnen musste, aber so kurz ist mein Bremsweg bei 60 Sachen denn auch nicht - und was seid Ihr zu dritt nebeneinander??
> 
> Warum schreib ich das hier rein? Da war ein grün-weißes Hemd dabei, allerdings bin ich nicht sicher, ob's ein "Freund" war. Wie auch immer, falls einer der Beteiligten das liest: sorry für mein Vorbeiflitzen, aber überlegt auch bitte mal, nicht in einer Kurve bergauf die ganze Wegbreite in Beschlag zu nehmen.



Hi Frolewe,
wenn du Lust hast, fahr doch einfach mal bei einem unserer geposteten Termine mit.
Wir zeigen dir dann mal nen paar interessante Trails, von denen es reichlich gibt.
Vielleicht bist du dann ja auch infiziert und brauchst nicht mehr die langweiligen die Schotterpisten runterkacheln.

Ich sprech da aus eigener Erfahrung, weil ich früher auch sinnlos mit Highspeed die Höhenmeter vernichtet habe.
Mittlerweile ist das Trailnetz so groß, daß man echt nur noch oben auf dem Kammweg und beim bergauffahren (oder -schieben) die Schotterwege benutzen muß.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## schappi (28. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich mach für euch den coach.
> 
> meinen startplatz bekommt christoph und ich mach den drillsergeant für euch jammerlappen.
> 
> also zieht euch warm an, nehmt ohrstöpsel mit, ab jetzt weht ein rauher wind.


 ich glaube das es dann ehr so klingen wird:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CU3XcG26m0w&feature=related"]YouTube- Full Metal Jacket auf bayrisch - Full Metal Jack'n[/nomedia] 
Du solltest mal schauen ob die nicht einen ambulanten Platz in der Rehaklinik in Bad Münder oder Bad Ö für dich haben, von 8:00- 17:00 Uhr Arbeiten und dann Physio und Anwendungen.
Ich kann ja mal meine Tochter fragen, ob die im Annastift verwendung für dich haben. (jeder ist zu etwas zu gebrauchen und sei es als schlechtes Beispiel )

Ich drück euch allen die Daumen. Ich muss das Wochenende leider Schaffen.
Ich ruf dich am Sonntag Morgen mal an wie die Dinge stehen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (28. Juli 2010)

Frolewe schrieb:


> Habe heute abend kurz nach 7 ein "Erlebnis der dritten Art" gehabt... Komme vom Annaturm mit ordentlich Speed Richtung Pass herunter, da kommen mir mehrere Jungs mit größeren Federwegen entgegen - und auf einmal drei davon nebeneinander.
> 
> Leute, tut mir leid, dass ich da zwischen Euch durch bin und mich noch rechts und links anlehnen musste, aber so kurz ist mein Bremsweg bei 60 Sachen denn auch nicht - und was seid Ihr zu dritt nebeneinander??
> 
> Warum schreib ich das hier rein? Da war ein grün-weißes Hemd dabei, allerdings bin ich nicht sicher, ob's ein "Freund" war. Wie auch immer, falls einer der Beteiligten das liest: sorry für mein Vorbeiflitzen, aber überlegt auch bitte mal, nicht in einer Kurve bergauf die ganze Wegbreite in Beschlag zu nehmen.



Da kannst du froh sein, daß ich nicht dabei war. Ich wäre hinter dir hergekommen und hätte dir die Kartoffel vom Hals gehauen!!
Leute wie Du sind es, die den Ruf der Mountainbiker bei den Fussgängern versauen!
Aber noch ist es nicht zu spät. Du bist herzlich eingeladen mal mitzufahren und zu sehen welch schöne Trails es vom Annaturm zum Pass und nach Wennigsen runter gibt. Dort gefährdet man keine Fussgänger und anderen Biker. Was wäre gewesen wenn das nicht 3 Biker sondern ein Harvester gewesen wäre? Häh?

Bis bald im Wald 
Schappi


----------



## chris2305 (28. Juli 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> ich glaube das es dann ehr so klingen wird:
> YouTube- Full Metal Jacket auf bayrisch - Full Metal Jack'n
> Du solltest mal schauen ob die nicht einen ambulanten Platz in der Rehaklinik in Bad Münder oder Bad Ö für dich haben, von 8:00- 17:00 Uhr Arbeiten und dann Physio und Anwendungen.
> Ich kann ja mal meine Tochter fragen, ob die im Annastift verwendung für dich haben. (jeder ist zu etwas zu gebrauchen und sei es als schlechtes Beispiel )
> ...



In Bad Münder wollen wir den auch nicht (ausser am 14.08.2010)
Spaß beiseite, Vernunftsentscheidung!! Alle Achtung Hoerman, ach nee, das heißt ja jetzt "Chef"


----------



## exto (28. Juli 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Was wäre gewesen wenn das nicht 3 Biker sondern ein Harvester gewesen wäre? Häh?



Oder n Trüppchen vom örtlichen Kindergarten auf Waldspaziergang?

Wenn du dich jetzt hier aufregst, Kollege Frolewe, hast du wohl den Überblick über Ursache und Wirkung verloren. Schreiben wir das doch mal wohlwollend der Wirkung des etwas erhöhten Adrenalinspiegels zu. 

@Hoermchen: ENDLICH mal n Anflug von Vernunft! Das hättes du aber schon vor Monaten haben können. Vielleicht kannst du ja (dir trau' ich's zu) in DU mit Maren ein Coaching-Team bilden. Dann habt ihr beide n bisschen Zeit, zwischendurch mal ne Mütze Schlaf zu kriegen.

Obwohl, was DU angeht, hab ich im Moment n bisschen Puls  Näheres in der IG


----------



## schappi (28. Juli 2010)

Da hat jemand von der Staatsforst  die Zeit nicht abwarten können und über die Ergebnisse des Runden Tisches geplaudert.
Dies Vereinbarung würde nur für das Gebiet des Niedersächsischen Staatsforstes gelten und muss von den Deisterfreunden erst noch intern abgesegnet werden und noch beim nächsten runden Tisch offiziell bestätigt werden.
Ich finde es aber sehr gut, wie kooperativ sich die Staatsforst hier verhält.
*An dieser Stelle noch eine Bitte von mir: Das Gebiet des Ladies Only ist Rotwildeinstandsgebiet und die Niedersächsische Staatsforst bitte uns darum daher den Ladies nicht mehr zu befahren.* *Bitte haltet euch auch daran!* Es sind etwas weiter westlich so schöne neue Sachen entstanden, die auch von der Staatsforst toleriert werden solange bis es eine offizielle Regelung gibt. Die Hürde jetzt ist es das ganze mit der Abteilung Naturschutz (das ist alles Landschaftsschutzgebiet) zu besprechen, daß dort auch Umweltverträgliche Veränderungen aus natürlichen Baustoffen wie Erde und Totholz entstehen können ohne wieder abgerissen werden zu müssen.

*An dieser Stelle noch einmal großen Dank an die Niedersächsischen Staatsforsten an diesem geplanten Experiment so konstruktiv mitzuarbeiten.
Gruß*
Schappi


----------



## schappi (28. Juli 2010)

UUps, Doppelpost


----------



## hctobi (28. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute! 

Dankesehr für die vielen Einladungen! Darüber freue ich mich sehr. Hoffe, dass ich mich heute Abend aufraffen kann, bei dem Sauwetter. 	
Wenigstens der Regen sollte aufhören, dann bin ich um 19:00 Uhr bei Bike Infection am Start. 

Für mich als Newbie in diesem Forum wäre es super, wenn mal jemand versuchen könnte, eine zentrale Übersicht über Termine und Treffpunkte am Deister zu schaffen. 

Dieser Thread ist leider etwas unübersichtlich, wenn man versucht die Termine nachzuvollziehen. Es gibt einfach zu viele unterschiedliche Themen, über die zeitgleich gepostet wurde. 

Trotzdem ist es eine tolle Sache, dass hier soviele angagierte Leute am Start sind. 

Daumen hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Juli 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Da kannst du froh sein, daß ich nicht dabei war. Ich wäre hinter dir hergekommen und hätte dir die Kartoffel vom Hals gehauen!!
> Leute wie Du sind es, die den Ruf der Mountainbiker bei den Fussgängern versauen!
> Aber noch ist es nicht zu spät. Du bist herzlich eingeladen mal mitzufahren und zu sehen welch schöne Trails es vom Annaturm zum Pass und nach Wennigsen runter gibt. Dort gefährdet man keine Fussgänger und anderen Biker. Was wäre gewesen wenn das nicht 3 Biker sondern ein Harvester gewesen wäre? Häh?
> 
> ...


 
Hey Leute,
etwas lockerer 
Wir haben Frolewe nach seinem Missgeschick getroffen. Wir haben an der Laube etwas länger geklönt, nachdem er davon berichtet hat.
Er ist ein netter Typ, dem sowas bestimmt nur dieses eine Mal passiert ist.
Ich finde, es ist Ihm anzurechnen, dass er mit diesem "Fehler" nicht unerkannt bleiben will sondern offen sagt:"ok, war unklug- aber ich bins gewesen".
Der Kumpel von Team Springe, der Lakeke angefahren hat, hat sich verpi...§$.

Wir hatten angeboten den Kontakt herzustellen, wenn sich jemand dazu meldet aber Ihm war es wichtig sich hier selbst zu outen.

Wenn die 3 "Be-/getroffenen" sich jetzt melden ist das am Annaturm freundlich aus der Welt zuschaffen 

=> lächeln & weitermachen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Juli 2010)

hctobi schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Dankesehr für die vielen Einladungen! Darüber freue ich mich sehr. Hoffe, dass ich mich heute Abend aufraffen kann, bei dem Sauwetter.
> Wenigstens der Regen sollte aufhören, dann bin ich um 19:00 Uhr bei Bike Infection am Start.
> ...


 
Dieser Thread hat wirklich wenig Struktur, da hilft die nur regelmäßig mitlesen und mitfahren.
Ein eigenes Unterforum, mit drölfunzwierzig Threads zu den einzelnen Themen würde aber den Zugang zu vielen was hier steht erschweren.

Vereinsähnlich organisierte feste Termin haben wir nicht, auch wenn sich eine gewisse Regelmäßigkeit abzeichnet.


----------



## Downhillfaller (28. Juli 2010)

na dann willkommen im Team Christoph, schön das du den "Schlaffi"  ersetzt und das wir uns mal wieder sehen 
Ich dachte eigentlich ich könnte in unserem Team auf Platz 3 fahren  aber nun bleibt mir wohl (10000HM weniger als letztes Jahr zur gleichen Zeit) nur der 4  
Kleiner Seitenstich auf den Hoerminator muss dann noch drin sein 

Mit dir müssen wir dann die Prognosse noch etwas erhöhen oder ich mach den 2. Manager und du fährst für mich gleich auch noch mit 




hoerman2201 schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch
> 
> ihr seit fündig geworden .
> 
> ...


----------



## exto (28. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> => lächeln & weitermachen



Ok. Menschlich schwieriger Fall !

Da hilft wohl nur noch, mal mitzufahren und bei der Gelegenheit nen ordentlichen Vorat Brownies oder sowas zur Besänftigung der Massen auf'n Markt zu schmeißen...


----------



## Frolewe (28. Juli 2010)

Schon spannend, was da an Ansichten zurückkommt... Das Auto hätte schließlich auch von oben kommen können...

Der Harvester hätte sicherlich 'ne Beule gehabt - das ist mir schon klar. Zu der Uhrzeit hab ich dort allerdings weder die Kindergartentruppe noch den Harvester erwartet. Insofern, wie gesagt, sorry an die Jungs, die ich da erwischt habe. Ich sehe ja selbst, dass das etwas viel Speed war.

Von "sich aufregen" und "Kopf unten" sowie "Rufschädigung" kann hier aber wohl keine Rede sein, Herrschaften. Die Kollegen an der Laube hab ich keine 15 min später direkt angesprochen, weil ich eben das Thema nicht einfach auf sich beruhen lassen wollte. Ich gehöre auch nicht zu denen, die herummeckern, wenn mal Spaziergänger den Weg komplett einnehmen, oder die Zähne nicht auseinanderbekommen, sondern ich bedanke mich, wenn sie dann Platz gemacht haben. 

Danke Euch für die Einladung zum Mitfahren - irgendwann einmal gerne. Allerdings sind zumindest Trails wie Ü30 oder Frankweg nicht mein Ding - aber vielleicht gibt's auch noch anderes. Man sieht sich!


----------



## chris2305 (28. Juli 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> na dann willkommen im Team Christoph, schön das du den "Schlaffi"  ersetzt und das wir uns mal wieder sehen
> Ich dachte eigentlich ich könnte in unserem Team auf Platz 3 fahren  aber nun bleibt mir wohl (10000HM weniger als letztes Jahr zur gleichen Zeit) nur der 4
> Kleiner Seitenstich auf den Hoerminator muss dann noch drin sein
> 
> Mit dir müssen wir dann die Prognosse noch etwas erhöhen oder ich mach den 2. Manager und du fährst für mich gleich auch noch mit



Ja ne Murat, is klar
Ich hab auch nen par KM weniger als letztes Jahr , also immer locker mit den Pferden.
Hinfahren, Biken und Spaß dabei haben, der Rest kommt von allein.

Welche Prognose willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightWing77 (28. Juli 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Donnerstag, 18:30h Sportplatz Basche zur Feierabendrunde
> 
> Keine Zeitverschiebung diesmal
> 
> Homer, Madeba, ..? Und sonst so..?



Morgen soll es ja laut Wetterbericht ständig regnen :kotz:
Fahrt ihr dann trotzdem ? Möchte morgen nämlich gerne mal ne Runde mitdrehen,
aber ich hasse Regen


----------



## zoomie (28. Juli 2010)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Morgen soll es ja laut Wetterbericht ständig regnen :kotz:
> Fahrt ihr dann trotzdem ? Möchte morgen nämlich gerne mal ne Runde mitdrehen,
> aber ich hasse Regen




..solange es keine Sintflut gibt....immer.. !
Morgen abend wird's doch schon wieder trockener..
Darfst Dir auch gerne Deine Regenjacke mitnehmen 

Ach - Du sollst nicht das HT nehmen, soll ich Dir sagen


----------



## Downhillfaller (28. Juli 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ja ne Murat, is klar
> Ich hab auch nen par KM weniger als letztes Jahr , also immer locker mit den Pferden.
> Hinfahren, Biken und Spaß dabei haben, der Rest kommt von allein.
> 
> Welche Prognose willst du denn ausgeben?



Prognose ? Sag ich dir mal so persönlich 
Ach, brauchst du noch was schickes neues fürs Bike-Navi (Karte)?


----------



## chris2305 (28. Juli 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Prognose ? Sag ich dir mal so persönlich
> Ach, brauchst du noch was schickes neues fürs Bike-Navi (Karte)?



Immer


----------



## Scott865 (28. Juli 2010)

Frolewe schrieb:


> Schon spannend, was da an Ansichten zurückkommt...
> 
> Der Harvester hätte sicherlich 'ne Beule gehabt - das ist mir schon klar. Zu der Uhrzeit hab ich dort allerdings weder die Kindergartentruppe noch den Harvester erwartet. Insofern, wie gesagt, sorry an die Jungs, die ich da erwischt habe. Ich sehe ja selbst, dass das etwas viel Speed war.
> 
> Von "sich aufregen" und "Kopf unten" sowie "Rufschädigung" kann hier aber wohl keine Rede sein, Herrschaften. Die Kollegen an der Laube hab ich keine 15 min später direkt angesprochen, weil ich eben das Thema nicht einfach auf sich beruhen lassen wollte. Ich gehöre auch nicht zu denen, die herummeckern, wenn mal Spaziergänger den Weg komplett einnehmen, oder die Zähne nicht auseinanderbekommen, sondern ich bedanke mich, wenn sie dann Platz gemacht haben.


mal ehrlich wäre es nicht sinnvoller gewesen das du dich direkt bei den DH leuten entschuldigt hättest,weil bremsen funktioniert nicht nur vor dem hindernis!
und die ansichten die du zurückbekommen hast sind gar nicht mal so weit weg.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Juli 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> ...Welche Prognose willst du denn ausgeben?



Lies mal deine Mails


----------



## Frolewe (29. Juli 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> mal ehrlich wäre es nicht sinnvoller gewesen das du dich direkt bei den DH leuten entschuldigt hättest,weil bremsen funktioniert nicht nur vor dem hindernis!


 
Das mag sein - allerdings war ich zumindest direkt nach der Begegnung erst mal sauer über das Einnehmen der gesamten Straßenbreite und das "so bleiben". Hat sich ja aber kurz darauf geändert.


----------



## hctobi (29. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute! 

Danke auch nochmal auf diesem Wege an das Team der gestrigen Feierabendrunde. 

Die Strecke hat mir sehr gut gefallen und der Abend war echt entspannend. 

Viele Grüße aus Wennigsen. Tobi


----------



## Deleted 143609 (29. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand zufällig an den Wasserrädern meine schwarze Alpina Radbrille gefunden? Hab sie da auf dem Geländer gestern um 11 Uhr rum liegengelassen.


----------



## schappi (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo Frolewe,
ich finde es gut und couragiert, daß du dich hier im Forum meldest und dich öffentlich entschuldigst
Warum ich so sauer bin?
Ich erlebe es immer wieder,daß Biker am Samstag oder Sonntag Nachmittag wenn er Weg voll mit Fußgängern ist auf der Strasse vom A-Turm zum Pass runter versuchen Geschwindigkeitsrekorde aufzustellen und dabei Fußgänger gefährden oder gar verletzten.  Bei einer solchen "Rekordfahrt" donnert ein Biker an mehreren Dutzend Fußgängern vorbei, die sich gefährdet(zu Recht) fühlen und sich aufregen. Damit prägt ein einziger Biker bei vielleicht 50 Fussgängern ein schlechtes Bild ein! Ausserdem hat neulich einer mit dem Team Springe Trikot auf einem Fahrweg jemanden von uns angefahren (ob als Angriff oder aus Unvermögen,lassen wir mal dahingestellt)
Daher vertreten die Deisterfreunde die Position auf Fahrwegen zusammen mit Fussgängern hoch (mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit) aber auf separaten Wegen bergab, um niemanden (ausser sich selbst) zu gefährden.

Du solltes mal mit einer Gruppe Deisterfreunde Farnkweg oder Ü30 fahren, dann wird dir das auch nach kurzer Zeit Spass machen. wenn ich mich recht erinnere haben viele Deisterfeunde mal genauso wie du angefangen (gell Roudy. wie war das mit der Wurzelphobie?) Klar heute weist du, daß bei 3,5bar im RARA sich jede Wurzel wie Schmierseife anfühlt.  Wir fahren alles vom 24h Rennen, über Marathon bis DH rennen. Da ist für (fast) jeden ein Platz.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (29. Juli 2010)

Frolewe schrieb:


> Das mag sein - allerdings war ich zumindest direkt nach der Begegnung erst mal sauer über das Einnehmen der gesamten Straßenbreite und das "so bleiben". Hat sich ja aber kurz darauf geändert.


sorry erstmal das ich so auf dir rumhacke,wir hatten am sonntag fast das gleiche und nun kriegst du meinen ärger darüber ab,das nicht fair
du entschuldigst dich wenigstens.


----------



## harmstommy (29. Juli 2010)

würde mich heute vielleicht gerne anschließen. wann und wo heute? und wo soll es hingehen?
fragen, fragen, fragen....................


----------



## harmstommy (29. Juli 2010)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Morgen soll es ja laut Wetterbericht ständig regnen :kotz:
> Fahrt ihr dann trotzdem ? Möchte morgen nämlich gerne mal ne Runde mitdrehen,
> aber ich hasse Regen


 

würde mich heute vielleicht gerne anschließen. wann und wo heute? und wo soll es hingehen?
fragen, fragen, fragen....................


----------



## freerider03 (29. Juli 2010)

moin kennt man sich ???


----------



## zoomie (29. Juli 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> würde mich heute vielleicht gerne anschließen. wann und wo heute? und wo soll es hingehen?
> fragen, fragen, fragen....................



18.30h Sportplatz Basche (tschuldigung - Barsinghausen)  bei der Freilichtbühne.

Tommy für Dich: Römer, Ü30 und Rakete  

Hier hat's übrigens noch nicht großartig geregnet!


----------



## Madeba (29. Juli 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> ...Daher vertreten die Deisterfreunde die Position auf Fahrwegen zusammen mit Fussgängern hoch (*mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit*) ...



EINSPRUCH, Euer Ehren !


----------



## harmstommy (29. Juli 2010)

bin gerade nach hause gekommen. sieht schlimm nach starkregen aus. werde mich heute nicht anschließen.
viel spaß allen


----------



## zoomie (29. Juli 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> bin gerade nach hause gekommen. sieht schlimm nach starkregen aus. werde mich heute nicht anschließen.
> viel spaß allen



..Mädchen.. 

Schönen Feierabend


----------



## NightWing77 (29. Juli 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> 18.30h Sportplatz Basche (tschuldigung - Barsinghausen)  bei der Freilichtbühne.
> 
> Tommy für Dich: Römer, Ü30 und Rakete
> 
> Hier hat's übrigens noch nicht großartig geregnet!



Hallo Leute

Bin jetzt leider erst zu Hause weil mein Chef mich hat länger arbeiten lassen,
weil die eine Sache so suuuper wichtig war und nicht bis morgen warten konnte 
Und dann schau ich aus dem Fenster gerade und es regnet 
Allen Hartgesottenen die jetzt doch fahren wünsche ich viel Spaß.
Hoffentlich ist es Sonntag besser.
Da hat man endlich mal voll die colle Truppe gefunden mit der man fahren kann und plötzlich regnets nur noch.
Naja aber eins hab ich hier gelernt, Euer Zusammenhalt währt ganz schön ganz lange, weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harmstommy (29. Juli 2010)

gemein!!!!!




zoomie schrieb:


> ..Mädchen..
> 
> Schönen Feierabend


----------



## zoomie (29. Juli 2010)

..war 'ne super entspannte Runde mit Sonnenschein beim losfahren, Nebel auf'm Kammweg und keinem Regen überhaupt..

Naß war's nur von unten - aber auch das hat mega viel Spaß gemacht!!!

Schade, daß ihr nicht dabei wart - nächstes Mal !!!


----------



## harmstommy (29. Juli 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> ..war 'ne super entspannte Runde mit Sonnenschein beim losfahren, Nebel auf'm Kammweg und keinem Regen überhaupt..
> 
> Naß war's nur von unten - aber auch das hat mega viel Spaß gemacht!!!
> 
> Schade, daß ihr nicht dabei wart - nächstes Mal !!!



Am Wetter wird es nächstes Mal nicht scheitern, versprochen!!


----------



## Hitzi (30. Juli 2010)

Stefan, Matze und ich haben eine Regen-Matsch-Einsau-Hinfall-Biertrinker-Runde hingelegt.
Maschsee-Hemmingen-Bredenbeck-Kammweg-Barbie-Farn-Gehrdener-BB-Hemmingen-Maschsee und nach Hause waren dann doch 73 Km und 580 Hm 

Gleich noch das Bike unter die Dusche gestellt.... hat sich endlich mal gelohnt


----------



## Skyjet (30. Juli 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Stefan, Matze und ich haben eine Regen-Matsch-Einsau-Hinfall-Biertrinker-Runde hingelegt.
> Maschsee-Hemmingen-Bredenbeck-Kammweg-Barbie-Farn-Gehrdener-BB-Hemmingen-Maschsee und nach Hause waren dann doch 73 Km und 580 Hm
> 
> Gleich noch das Bike unter die Dusche gestellt.... hat sich endlich mal gelohnt



Das hört sich ja sehr sportlich an.....ich denke, ihr habt daher auch keinen Bock am Sonntag wieder im Regen zu fahren, oder?
Kommt doch am Samstag gegen 1500 Uhr, statt am Sonntag, mit!


----------



## schappi (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

am 7.und 8. August ist es wieder so weit, da starten zwei 4er, ein 2er und exto als Einzelstarter beim 24H Rennen in Duisburg.
Die Jungs haben für das Licht einen Sponsor gefunden der nach Aussage von Exto, der die LED Sets schon ausprobiert hat super sind Hier sind die Beamshots, die klasse aussehen:http://www.ayup-lights.com/galleries/beam-shots/  : Ay up Lights: http://www.ayup-lights.com/technical/lights/ Geniale Konstruktionen. Die werden von allen Deisterfreunden beim Rennen in der Nacht gefahren und getestet. Ich hoffe das wir dann hier einen Erfahrungsbericht bekommen, damit wir für die kommende Saison der Night Rides wissen was der Burner der Saison ist.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiki84 (30. Juli 2010)

Ist diesen Sonntag irgendwas los? macht jemand ne entspannte Tour und mag mich mitnehmen? bin noch neu in der Region! hab aber schon paar kilometer im Deister gesammelt und kenn mich bissel aus!


----------



## matzinski (30. Juli 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Stefan, Matze und ich haben eine Regen-Matsch-Einsau-Hinfall-Biertrinker-Runde hingelegt.
> Maschsee-Hemmingen-Bredenbeck-Kammweg-Barbie-Farn-Gehrdener-BB-Hemmingen-Maschsee und nach Hause waren dann doch 73 Km und 580 Hm :daumen
> 
> Gleich noch das Bike unter die Dusche gestellt.... hat sich endlich mal gelohnt


...du mußt auch mal die kleinen (naturbelassenen ) Kicker springen, bei mir waren es 5 hm mehr  



Skyjet schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja sehr sportlich an.....ich denke, ihr habt daher auch keinen Bock am Sonntag wieder im Regen zu fahren, oder?
> Kommt doch am Samstag gegen 1500 Uhr, statt am Sonntag, mit!


Sa hab' ich leider keine Startfreigabe. Daher für mich wie gehabt: Sonntag Frühschicht 8:00 BB am Fundament


----------



## matzinski (30. Juli 2010)

Tiki84 schrieb:


> Ist diesen Sonntag irgendwas los? macht jemand ne entspannte Tour und mag mich mitnehmen? bin noch neu in der Region! hab aber schon paar kilometer im Deister gesammelt und kenn mich bissel aus!


Wir könnten dich So vormittag ab 9:00 irgendwo im Deister aufsammeln - entspannt sind wir eigentlich immer


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (30. Juli 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Sa hab' ich leider keine Startfreigabe. Daher für mich wie gehabt: Sonntag Frühschicht 8:00 BB am Fundament


bin dabei... kriegen wir vorher noch 'nen Service hin?


----------



## matzinski (30. Juli 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> bin dabei... kriegen wir vorher noch 'nen Service hin?


abbasischadoch


----------



## Skyjet (30. Juli 2010)

Ihr kleinen Schweinchen.....wer hält denn den Schraubenzieher????


----------



## Paskull (30. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte hier nochmal eine Reifendiskussion anfachen 

Geht weniger um die Reifen als um die Breite. Dickere Reifen geben Federweg, Schmale weniger Rollwiderstand.

Wie sieht es aber mit den Lenkeigenschaften auf dem Vorderrad aus?

@sky schon ganze woche allein ohne Frau was


----------



## taifun (30. Juli 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier nochmal eine Reifendiskussion anfachen
> 
> Geht weniger um die Reifen als um die Breite. Dickere Reifen geben Federweg, Schmale weniger Rollwiderstand.
> 
> ...



Schappi ist da gefragt,Dein Thema


----------



## herkulars (30. Juli 2010)

> Wie sieht es aber mit den Lenkeigenschaften auf dem Vorderrad aus?



Du willst Grip in unebenem Gelände: Die dickere Pelle nach vorne und runter mit dem Luftdruck!
Ich glaube kaum, dass man beim Lenkeinschlag einen großen Unterschied spürt. Oder was meinst Du?


----------



## Scott865 (30. Juli 2010)

Sa hab' ich leider keine Startfreigabe. Daher für mich wie gehabt: Sonntag Frühschicht 8:00 BB am Fundament [/quote]
ich werd mich mal für Sonntag vorsorglich krank melden,werde vorraussichtlich kopf und bauch haben.

euch viel spaß und hoffentlich wirds nicht so nass gestern war barbie grab schmierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. Juli 2010)

Conny, Homer, was ist denn jetzt am Sonntag mit eurem Trüppchen?

Mit den Frühaufstehern will ich lieber nicht fahren, die sind alle verrückt


----------



## matzinski (30. Juli 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Conny, Homer, was ist denn jetzt am Sonntag mit eurem Trüppchen?
> 
> Mit den Frühaufstehern will ich lieber nicht fahren, die sind alle verrückt


Wenn wir verrückt sind, was bist du denn dann


----------



## zoomie (30. Juli 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Conny, Homer, was ist denn jetzt am Sonntag mit eurem Trüppchen?
> 
> Mit den Frühaufstehern will ich lieber nicht fahren, die sind alle verrückt


 

Wir haben für Sonntag noch gar keinen Plan 

Jungs - wie sieht's aus?  Homi?


----------



## schappi (30. Juli 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier nochmal eine Reifendiskussion anfachen
> 
> Geht weniger um die Reifen als um die Breite. Dickere Reifen geben Federweg, Schmale weniger Rollwiderstand.
> 
> ...



Das kann man so nicht sagen!
Der Rollwiderstand eines Reifens auf der Strasse wird mit höheren Luftdruck niedriger.( mehr Luftdruck weniger Einfederung, weniger Gummiverformung, weniger Rollwiderstand) Im Gelände ist das alles ganz andeders: Hier ist die Bodenverdichtungsarbeit 10 bis 20 mal höher als die Walkarbeit des Reifens. Der Reifen verdichtet den Boden mit seinem Innendruck, je weicher der Boden desto geringer sollte der Druck sein um weniger Rollwiderstand diúrch Bodenverdichtung zu haben. Hier kommt nun der Dicke Reifen ins Spiel (Breit= Hoch) bei niedrigem Luftdruck brauchst du einen Reifen mit hohem Querschnitt= Breite um Diúrchschlagsicherheit zu haben.
So das mit dem Grip im Gelände ist auch anders: auf der Strasse überträgt der reifen Kräfte duch Adhäsion und Dämpfung. Im Weiche Boden nur über Formschluss der Stollen. Niedriger Druck= Große Bodenaufstandsfläche= viele Stollen im Eingriff= hohe Kraftübertragung.
Auf Wurzeln das gleiche: Niedriger Druck= Der Reifen umschlingt das Hinderniss besser= hohe Kraftübertragung (auf Wurzeln und Stein spielt dann auch die Mischung wieder eine Rolle, darum ist da auch der MM mit der Gooey Gluey Mischung sehr gut.

Also wer im Gelände mit hohem Druck fährt macht etwas grundlegend falsch. Im Gelände brauch ich niedrigen Druck und je Höher das Luftvolumen des Reifens ist desto niedriger kann ich den Druck machen ohne Durchschläge zu riskieren.
Breite Reifen brauche jedoch auch eine breite Felge um gut zu funktionieren, aber da sprechen wir nächstes Mal drüber
Gruß
Schappi
gruß
 Schappi


----------



## NightWing77 (30. Juli 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Wir haben für Sonntag noch gar keinen Plan
> 
> Jungs - wie sieht's aus?  Homi?



Also die einen fahren Sonntag um Acht vom BB und sind ca. um Neun am Waldkater. Andere fangen dort um Neun erst an und wieder andere starten um Zwölf vom WK.
Wo rei ich mich denn ein wenn ich mit der Truppe fahren möchte der ich beim aus,-neubau des Barbiegrabs geholfen hab ???
Oder mischt sich das ständig durch ?
Zoomie Du fährst bestimmt erst um zwölf, wie letztes mal ?


----------



## Paskull (30. Juli 2010)

Thx für die Dr. Arbeit nun bin ich ganz verwirrt 

Fassen wir zusammen auch vorne eine breite MM


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Juli 2010)

Paskull, wolltest du dir nicht nich ein reines Bikeparkrad zulegen? Da dann lieber gleich den RainKing! Ans Nerve aber ruhig den MM.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (30. Juli 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Ihr kleinen Schweinchen.....wer hält denn den Schraubenzieher????


neidisch, was? würdest wohl auch gern mitmachen?



NightWing77 schrieb:


> Also die einen fahren Sonntag um Acht vom BB und sind ca. um Neun am Waldkater. Andere fangen dort um Neun erst an und wieder andere starten um Zwölf vom WK.
> Wo rei ich mich denn ein wenn ich mit der Truppe fahren möchte der ich beim aus,-neubau des Barbiegrabs geholfen hab ???
> Oder mischt sich das ständig durch ?
> Zoomie Du fährst bestimmt erst um zwölf, wie letztes mal ?


wer sagt denn, das Fahrrad fahren einfach ist...


----------



## Tiki84 (30. Juli 2010)

ja cool... da würde ich gerne mit!!! sonntag um neun, als frühaufsteher! 
aber das beschreiben wir nochmal genau!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (30. Juli 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> ich werd mich mal für Sonntag vorsorglich krank melden,werde vorraussichtlich kopf und bauch haben.


wer saufen kann, kann auch...


----------



## Tiki84 (30. Juli 2010)

aber kein rücken!!! also ab!!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. Juli 2010)

wer kommt heute abend noch mit auf ne feierabendrunde? Start ist um 18.00 am Spochtplatz basche (ausgeschildert Deister Freilichtbühne) 
Am Wochenende hab ich leider keine zeit


----------



## Paskull (30. Juli 2010)

Richtig neues Rad ist in Planung. 
Die MM sind für das AM gedacht.


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Juli 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Conny, Homer, was ist denn jetzt am Sonntag mit eurem Trüppchen?



ochhh, 
sonntag ne entspannte runde mit sat, 120er und barbiegrab. 
dafür wär ich immer zu haben


----------



## exto (30. Juli 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wenn wir verrückt sind, was bist du denn dann



Ich steh' wenigstens nicht Sonntags um sechs auf  Vielleicht trifft man sich ja unterwegs irgendwo...



NightWing77 schrieb:


> Also die einen fahren Sonntag um Acht vom BB und sind ca. um Neun am Waldkater. Andere fangen dort um Neun erst an und wieder andere starten um Zwölf vom WK.
> Wo rei ich mich denn ein wenn ich mit der Truppe fahren möchte der ich beim aus,-neubau des Barbiegrabs geholfen hab ???
> Oder mischt sich das ständig durch ?
> Zoomie Du fährst bestimmt erst um zwölf, wie letztes mal ?



Da hast du schon mal eins der Prinzipien verstanden  Alles mischt sich immer mal wieder durch. Sind ja immerhin so um die 50 Leutchen oder mehr, die sich in diesem fred verabreden. immerhin muss man dann nicht immer die gleichen Nasen sehen  Fahr doch einfach immer da mit, wo's dir zeitlich am besten passt, dann lernst du mit der Zeit ne Menge Leute und Trails kennen.

Also ich hätt ja Lust, Barbie mal auf die Pelle zu rücken und mich dann Richtung Westdeister vorzuarbeiten. Das hieße dann Start am WK (so um 11:15?), Ziel in Basche (wann auch immer). Um ne Stunde früher oder später will ich mich nicht streiten  Also, wer hat Lust oder andere Vorschläge?

Ach so: Andersrum (also Start) in Basche geht latürnich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (30. Juli 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ich steh' wenigstens nicht Sonntags um sechs auf  Vielleicht trifft man sich ja unterwegs irgendwo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ochhhh...Start in Basche/Sportplatz am Sonntag um 11:30h wär ich voll für zu haben


----------



## matzinski (30. Juli 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ich steh' wenigstens nicht Sonntags um *sechs* auf  Vielleicht trifft man sich ja unterwegs irgendwo...


So lange brauch' ich nicht um auf den BB rauf zu kommen. Aufstehen um 6:45 reicht völlig.


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Juli 2010)

och nööööööööööööööööö . 

12 uhr laube


----------



## exto (30. Juli 2010)

Das wär doch nicht schlecht. Ein, zwei Trails im Westdeister, dann ne Bratkartoffel oder zwei am Annaturm, rüber zur Laube und zurück...


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Juli 2010)

dann machen wir 11.30 uhr am nienstedter.

dann haben wir es alle gleich weit


----------



## schappi (30. Juli 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> Thx für die Dr. Arbeit nun bin ich ganz verwirrt
> 
> Fassen wir zusammen auch vorne eine breite MM



Vorne ist breit wichtiger als hinten.
aber die max. Reifenbreite hängt auch von deiner Felgenmaulweite ab, sonst fahren sich die Reifen schwammig. Mit 19 mm Felgenmaul weit(innen gemessen! solltes du nicht breiter als 2.3" fahren für MM 2.35" besser 21mm Felgen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## zoomie (30. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dann machen wir 11.30 uhr am nienstedter.
> 
> dann haben wir es alle gleich weit



Hoermi, dann geht's Dir ja schon wieder gut  - und ich möcht' kein Gejammer hören..!

Aaaaalso..11.30h N.-Paß-Parkplatz.

Dann bin ich 10.45h Sportplatz Basche zur Abfahrt bereit..


----------



## Paskull (30. Juli 2010)

Thx Schappi! Sind ja schon 2.4er drauf aber eben FA und überlege halt zu tauschen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Juli 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Hoermi, dann geht's Dir ja schon wieder gut  - und ich möcht' kein Gejammer hören..!



geht so, mal schauen ob´s funzt. 
aber jammern gehört bei mir dazu, oder hast du mich schon mal ohne erlebt ?


----------



## zoomie (30. Juli 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> geht so, mal schauen ob´s funzt.
> aber jammern gehört bei mir dazu, oder hast du mich schon mal ohne erlebt ?



 ..jetzt, wo Du's sagst..

Eigentlich wollt' ich's nur noch mal bestätigt haben  ..und jetzt hab ich's sogar schriftlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. Juli 2010)

Dann komm ich zum Pass...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. Juli 2010)

hab grad ne schicke feierabenrunde mit daniel und taxi gedreht. heisterburg mit neuer line, neue verbindung zwischen steinbruch und aussichtsturm, swinger, dann wieder hoch und rakete zum abschluss  
leider bin ich dafür am wochenende raus


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Juli 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> Thx Schappi! Sind ja schon 2.4er drauf aber eben FA und überlege halt zu tauschen.



Zwischen FA & MM liegen Welten. 
Hatte beide - MM in 2,5 + 2,35
Da wo FA in Kurven wegschmiert, zickt MM noch nicht mal. Und jetzt der Hammer.
In Merxhausen hatte ich Hoermans MM in GG weil meiner in 3C den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Den Unterschied spürt man nach 5 Metern deutlich.

Mein Alltagstipp: MM in 3C, vorn 2,5 hinten 2,35
Langsam bergauf, oversized bergab aber das ständige wetterabhängige reifenwechseln bin ich leid.


----------



## Hitzi (31. Juli 2010)

Noch wichtiger als Reifendruck und Reifenbreite ist Schmalz in den Beinen  und ne gute Fahrtechnik 
Sonst werden alle Prizipien und Theorien über den Haufen geworfen


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. Juli 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> hab grad ne schicke feierabenrunde mit daniel und taxi gedreht. heisterburg mit neuer line, neue verbindung zwischen steinbruch und aussichtsturm, swinger, dann wieder hoch und rakete zum abschluss
> leider bin ich dafür am wochenende raus



ja, da sind ganz nette Strecken entstanden um den A-Turm und runter zur Cicilienhöhe  Seit ihr die auch gefahren, äh eher abgewedelt ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Juli 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ja, da sind ganz nette Strecken entstanden um den A-Turm und runter zur Cicilienhöhe  Seit ihr die auch gefahren, äh eher abgewedelt ?



Genau, das ist der swinger.


----------



## NightWing77 (31. Juli 2010)

Morgen...

Ist heute wer im Deister heute ?
Wetter sieht so gut aus


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Juli 2010)

ich frühstücke grad. und starte dann so gegen 11 zuhause.
3h Hardtail


----------



## NightWing77 (31. Juli 2010)

Guten Hunger, haben unser Frühstück gerade beendet. 
Meine Freundin will jetzt doch erstmal inne Mickibude. Währen wohl est so um zwei uhr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Juli 2010)

da bin ich schon wieder zuhause, geduscht und auf dem Weg zum grillen mit isotonischen Getränken


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ich frühstücke grad. und starte dann so gegen 11 zuhause.
> 3h Hardtail





roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> da bin ich schon wieder zuhause, geduscht und auf dem Weg zum grillen mit isotonischen Getränken



    hast du nen trick oder wie bekommst du 3h in ca. 30 min hin ?


----------



## Skyjet (31. Juli 2010)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Morgen...
> 
> Ist heute wer im Deister heute ?
> Wetter sieht so gut aus



Nightwing.....wir fahren heute um 1500 vom N-Pass los


----------



## taifun (31. Juli 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ich frühstücke grad. und starte dann so gegen 11 zuhause.
> 3h Hardtail



und ich muß mal wieder ganze WE arbeiten...neid


----------



## ohneworte (31. Juli 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> und ich muß mal wieder ganze WE arbeiten...neid



Heul Doch! Wo bist Du denn unterwegs?


----------



## Frolewe (31. Juli 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich erlebe es immer wieder,daß Biker am Samstag oder Sonntag Nachmittag wenn er Weg voll mit Fußgängern ist auf der Strasse vom A-Turm zum Pass runter versuchen Geschwindigkeitsrekorde aufzustellen und dabei Fußgänger gefährden oder gar verletzten.


Solchen Mist veranstalte ich sicher nicht!


schappi schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat neulich einer mit dem Team Springe Trikot auf einem Fahrweg jemanden von uns angefahren (ob als Angriff oder aus Unvermögen,lassen wir mal dahingestellt)


Okay, nach solchen Erlebnissen - und sich hinterher verdünnisieren, wie zu lesen war - werden die Reaktionen deutlich verständlicher! Die Team Springe - Fraktion hab ich auch schon mal erlebt: Hilfsbereitschaft gleich Null, als ich mit zerbeultem Vorderrad oberhalb von Wennigsen im Wald zu flicken versucht habe. "Na, macht's Spaß?" war der einzige Spruch.


schappi schrieb:


> Du solltes mal mit einer Gruppe Deisterfreunde Farnkweg oder Ü30 fahren, dann wird dir das auch nach kurzer Zeit Spass machen.


Gut möglich, dass der fehlende Spaß daran bei mir an einer Kombination aus falschem Setup und fehlender Technik liegt. Wobei... Über 3 bar hab ich noch nie gefahren...  Schließe mich gern mal an und lass mich "belehren". Mal sehen, wann's passt bei mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (31. Juli 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> .
> Sa hab' ich leider keine Startfreigabe. Daher für mich wie gehabt: Sonntag Frühschicht 8:00 BB am Fundament



Bin dabei.


----------



## matzinski (31. Juli 2010)

Tiki84 schrieb:


> ja cool... da würde ich gerne mit!!! sonntag um neun, als frühaufsteher!
> aber das beschreiben wir nochmal genau!!!


Wir kommen so um  9:00 - 9:15 am Parkplatz Waldkater (Wennigsen) vorbei. Da können wir dich aufsammeln.


----------



## Jennfa (31. Juli 2010)

Wieder daaaaaaaaaaaa ! Alle heile, auch die Bikes . War ne sehr schöne Woche und ich weiß jetzt endlich mal wie es in den Bergen ist . Danke nochmal an Phil, der mich die ersten Tage alleine ertragen musste . So hatte ich keine Chance zu wimmern und musste alles mit runter ! Ich sag nur "Bremse auf...!" Eine Woche Bremswellen reichte dann aber auch ! 
Und ich werde mich nieeeeee wieder über schlammige Strecken beschweren. Sowas schlammiges wie die Strecken nachdem am Donnerstag die Welt in PDS unterging hab ich noch nicht gesehen. War aber auch mal sehr lustig!

Bis bald im Wald
Jenna 

Übrigens: Hoch lebe der RAINKING !!!


----------



## harmstommy (31. Juli 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Wieder daaaaaaaaaaaa ! Alle heile, auch die Bikes . War ne sehr schöne Woche und ich weiß jetzt endlich mal wie es in den Bergen ist . Danke nochmal an Phil, der mich die ersten Tage alleine ertragen musste . So hatte ich keine Chance zu wimmern und musste alles mit runter ! Ich sag nur "Bremse auf...!" Eine Woche Bremswellen reichte dann aber auch !
> Und ich werde mich nieeeeee wieder über schlammige Strecken beschweren. Sowas schlammiges wie die Strecken nachdem am Donnerstag die Welt in PDS unterging hab ich noch nicht gesehen. War aber auch mal sehr lustig!
> 
> Bis bald im Wald
> ...


----------



## kai_sl (31. Juli 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bin dabei.



ich auch ... war cool letzte woche   

@GONZO: überlegs dir noch mal, auch wenns dir zu früh ist  
ich meld mich morgen gegen 12h mal bei dir, viell. sieht man sich 
ja doch am berg!


----------



## Jennfa (31. Juli 2010)

Moritz hat sich ab Mittwoch aufs Rad getraut...iss zwar noch nicht zur alten Form zurückgekehrt, aber dafür gings schon ganz gut !


----------



## harmstommy (31. Juli 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Moritz hat sich ab Mittwoch aufs Rad getraut...iss zwar noch nicht zur alten Form zurückgekehrt, aber dafür gings schon ganz gut !



Ist doch super, freut mich!


----------



## harmstommy (1. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dann machen wir 11.30 uhr am nienstedter.
> 
> dann haben wir es alle gleich weit



So, da kommt der Papa mal schön mit und lernt!


----------



## Phil81 (1. August 2010)

So wieder da.

Fand PDS ganz nett da man echt nen riesen Gebiet hat. Finde aber ganz ehrlich das es schönere Gebiete in den Bergen gibt. Sowohl Landschaftlich als auch die Strecken.

Ich fand auch das sich die Strecken nach 3 Tagen auf dauer etwas wiederholt haben. Vieleicht liegt es aber auch daran das ich kein Bikeparkmensch bin. 

Spass gemacht hat es trotzdem. Auch wenn meine Mitreisenden zum Schluss meine teilweise Grummellaune ertragen mussten


----------



## Jennfa (1. August 2010)

Das lag doch nur daran, dass wir keine Wiese und keinen Grill vorm Haus hatten! Dafür aber die tolle Ausicht auf La Bergerie !
Versuche mich gerade an nem Panoramofoto ...bin mal gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (1. August 2010)

So, ich hab mich mal dran versucht . Bilder von uns in action gibt es kaum, da man ja so beschäftigt war ! Ich lade mal ein paar Bilder bei Picasa hoch!


----------



## taifun (1. August 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Heul Doch! Wo bist Du denn unterwegs?



das erzähle ich Dir mal persönlich;bist Mi-Fr in CLP?

@jenna:man,da werde direkt neidisch...;-)


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> das erzähle ich Dir mal persönlich;bist Mi-Fr in CLP?
> 
> @jenna:man,da werde direkt neidisch...;-)



Morgen sicher, Freitag wahrscheinlich.


----------



## kai_sl (1. August 2010)

@ jenna: tolle panoramen ... erinnert mich, daran, wie cool´s in den
alpen sein kann

@frühaufsteher-bande: war mal wieder ne klasse tour mit euch wahnsinnigen. 
die hätte meinen enduro-kollegen auch gut gefallen  

und matze: ich werd mein AM auch auf kefü umrüsten ... das geklapper 
meiner kiste auf den trails geht mir auf den geist ... 
und schließlich möcht ich auch das wild nicht verscheuchen  
die xt-kurbel lässt sich wohl auch recht einfach auf 2-fach mit nem 36er-blatt umrüsten


----------



## G0NZ0 (2. August 2010)

@ Kai

Wenn Du trotzdem dreifach auf Deinem AM fahren willst, kannst Du versuchen eine dreifach KeFü dranzuschrauben


----------



## harmstommy (2. August 2010)

Vielen Dank noch mal an meine Setup- Fahrtechnik-  Mutmachtrainer von gestern.
Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. August 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> Vielen Dank noch mal an meine Setup- Fahrtechnik- Mutmachtrainer von gestern.
> Hat Spaß gemacht!


 
erzähl mal mehr... 

was seit ihr gefahren ?
wer war alles dabei ? 
usw.. usw...


----------



## kai_sl (2. August 2010)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> @ Kai
> 
> Wenn Du trotzdem dreifach auf Deinem AM fahren willst, kannst Du versuchen eine dreifach KeFü dranzuschrauben


 
Gute Idee, "GONZO", wenn ich bloß ne 3er kefü mit iscg standard (oder etype?) kennen würde 

andererseits: n 36er kettenblatt ist auch n bischen kleiner, bringt mehr bodenfreiheit ... kann nicht schaden, 

und den zusatzspeed durch n 44er kettenblatt können meine oberschenkelmuckis auch nur in ausnahmefällen realisieren 
... ich schwächling


----------



## harmstommy (2. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> erzähl mal mehr...
> 
> was seit ihr gefahren ?
> wer war alles dabei ?
> usw.. usw...


 

jaja, erst kneifen und dann noch Löcher in den Bauch fragen............ 

zoomie, exto, nightwing und ich

Wir sind Barbie, Grab.... und da war doch noch was, wer hilft??
...
naja, jedenfalls sind wir dann am Annaturm eingekehrt und haben da noch Homer mit Sohn getroffen.
Runter sind wir dann Farnweg gefahren.
Danke noch mal für's Warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (2. August 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> jaja, erst kneifen und dann noch Löcher in den Bauch fragen............
> 
> zoomie, exto, nightwing und ich
> 
> ...


 
..im Dropland waren wir noch zum spielen  !!!
Da bin ich ja auch immer nur schwer wegzukriegen 

Danke Jungs, hat super viel Spaß gemacht mit euch


----------



## exto (2. August 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Danke Jungs, hat super viel Spaß gemacht mit euch



...wenn ich nur nicht noch so'n derbe nassen A.... gekriegt hätte 

Homer, Daniel und ich waren auf'm Weg rauf zum Kamm, da sind wir mal kurz aber heftig geduscht worden. Die beiden sind dann klatschnass gleich rüber nach Basche.

Als ich oben war, hat so schön die Sonne geschienen und mich der Hafer gejuckt, dass ich noch mal schnell Frank und Ü30 abgejuckelt hab. War aber ne ziemliche Umstellung von Grip ohne Ende auf no grip at all. Hab auf'm Frank noch ne innigste Umarmung mit meinem nächsten Weihnachtsbaum gehabt. Und das, wo ich doch allergisch auf Tannennadeln reagiere. Ich hab mir gemerkt, wo das Ding steht...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. August 2010)

Wärste mal in Westen gefahren. In egestorf war alles furztrocken. Da ist kein Tropfen gefallen. Wir sind allerdings direkt heeme gefahrn. Abends gabs dann die zweite Dusche aufm Fährmannsfest in Linden


----------



## matzinski (2. August 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> Gute Idee, "GONZO", wenn ich bloß ne 3er kefü mit iscg standard (oder etype?) kennen würde
> 
> andererseits: n 36er kettenblatt ist auch n bischen kleiner, bringt mehr bodenfreiheit ... kann nicht schaden,
> 
> ...



ich habe dies http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...nger-Tensioner-E-Type-ISCG05-5533::15337.html und dies http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-SLX-Kurbel-mit-Bashguard-FC-M665::11869.html montiert. Das paßt bzgl. Kettenlinie 100%. Die XT-Kurbel findet bestimmt Abnehmer im Gebrauchtmarkt . Damit kommst du vieleicht günstiger aus der Nummer raus. Vorteil der SLX-Kurbel: Die hat Gewindeeinsätze für die Pedalen aus Stahl. Außerdem ist der Bashguard echt heavy-duty. Sieht vieleicht nicht supercool aus aber taugt was.


----------



## NightWing77 (2. August 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> ..im Dropland waren wir noch zum spielen  !!!
> Da bin ich ja auch immer nur schwer wegzukriegen
> 
> Danke Jungs, hat super viel Spaß gemacht mit euch



Dem schließ ich mich an, war super spaßig. 

Auf dem weg nach Hause musste ich an die Weiterfahrer denken  , 
Exto hats ja schon gesagt, voll nass geworden sind se. 
Auf dem weg nach Hannover wars teilweise so schlimm das ich dachte mein Auto schwimmt weg.
Zoomies schwärmerei fürs Dropland kann ich jetzt auch verstehen
 , 
war gestern zum ersten mal erst da, was für eine schande.

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut dort. 
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch welche die mir das Dropspringen vormachen und erklären und ich kann meinem bescheidenen Fahrkönnen eine Option mehr dazu tun.
Exto hat ja gestern schonmal gezeigt wie man mit einem Hardtail ein gefühltes 100 Grad Gefälle runterfährt


----------



## Deistertommy (2. August 2010)

So, jetzt ist es raus, harmstommy ist gar nicht harmstommy, sondern jetzt Deistertommy.
....wenn ihr versteht was ich meine .

@Sören, lädst du mich noch mal neu ein in die IG bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. August 2010)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Dem schließ ich mich an, war super spaßig.
> 
> Auf dem weg nach Hause musste ich an die Weiterfahrer denken  ,
> Exto hats ja schon gesagt, voll nass geworden sind se.
> ...



Hoerman ist dafür der richtige 
Evel auch 
Nach Duisburg bin ich auch immer für sowas zu haben, so ´ne richtige Fotosession steht auch noch aus!



Deistertommy schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist es raus, harmstommy ist gar nicht harmstommy, sondern jetzt Deistertommy.
> ....wenn ihr versteht was ich meine .
> 
> @Sören, lädst du mich noch mal neu ein in die IG bitte.



Und...?
Is´schon geiler so oder?
Lass das GT! heile, damit du 2011 ´n guten Preis im Tausch für ein Enduro kriegst


----------



## Deistertommy (2. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Und...?
> Is´schon geiler so oder?
> Lass das GT! heile, damit du 2011 ´n guten Preis im Tausch für ein Enduro kriegst



Ich glaube das wird nichts mit mir, so wie ich da runter gekrochen bin.........obwohl, son'n schönes R.E1 Ride.

Neee, vergiss es, dann komme ich gar nicht mehr den Berg rauf!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. August 2010)

Deistertommy schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wird nichts mit mir, so wie ich da runter gekrochen bin.........obwohl, son'n schönes R.E1 Ride.
> 
> Ne, vergiss es, dann komme ich gar nicht mehr den Berg rauf!



Das waren (sinngemäß) meine Worte im Mai´08.
Da hatte ich noch ein GHOST FSP Alien.
Nachdem ich Hoerman den Frankweg runter gefolgt bin, stellten wir unten Rissen in der Dämpferaufnahme fest. Der weitere Ablauf endete im Kauf meines Speci Enduro.
Wenn/Falls du es gegen etwas tauscht, fang nicht mit so 140mm "Kram" an.
Auch Torque, Fritzz, Jimbo, Enduro gehen gut bergauf


----------



## Deistertommy (2. August 2010)

Noch mal ein Hinweis in eigener Sache:

Ich weiß, viele sind in DU, aber für die, die hier bleiben.
Ich spiele am kommenden Freitag im Deisterfreunde-Trikot mit ,meiner Band auf dem Maschseefest.
Löwenbastion, 20:30 Uhr
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust/Zeit.


----------



## Frolewe (2. August 2010)

... und ich hab versucht, diese Trails mit 120 mm zu fahren - bzw. zu schieben...

Plane für morgen Spätnachmittag (ca. 17:30- 18:00 Waldkater) eine Runde in den Deister. Ist evtl. ein "Fahrlehrer" unterwegs?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. August 2010)

Deistertommy schrieb:


> Noch mal ein Hinweis in eigener Sache:
> 
> Ich weiß, viele sind in DU, aber für die, die hier bleiben.
> Ich spiele am kommenden Freitag im Deisterfreunde-Trikot mit ,meiner Band auf dem Maschseefest.
> ...



Du bist ja krass drauf 
Gestern sprachen wir noch drüber, ob und wenn ja wann Ihr spielt. Aber am DU Wochenden ist schon fies 
Kriegen wir vielleicht eine Live-Übertragung hin?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. August 2010)

Frolewe schrieb:


> ... und ich hab versucht, diese Trails mit 120 mm zu fahren - bzw. zu schieben...
> 
> Plane für morgen Spätnachmittag (ca. 17:30- 18:00 Waldkater) eine Runde in den Deister. Ist evtl. ein "Fahrlehrer" unterwegs?



Wir haben es getestet. 115 reicht für alles.
100 mm Hardtail geht auch.
Nach Duisburg gern


----------



## Frolewe (2. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wir haben es getestet. 115 reicht für alles.
> 100 mm Hardtail geht auch.


 
Ok, also eine Frage der Technik... Wusst' ich's doch...  Komme aber gerne auf das Angebot zurück!


----------



## Midnight (3. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wir haben es getestet. 115 reicht für alles.
> 100 mm Hardtail geht auch.
> Nach Duisburg gern



Hehe, ich bin letztes Jahr noch mit meinem Cube LTD Hardtail mit 80 mm Federweg die Trails runter geiert... also ehrlich gesagt Spass ist was anderes, aber hey runter ging es immer


----------



## Skyjet (3. August 2010)

Frolewe schrieb:


> ... und ich hab versucht, diese Trails mit 120 mm zu fahren - bzw. zu schieben...
> 
> Plane für morgen Spätnachmittag (ca. 17:30- 18:00 Waldkater) eine Runde in den Deister. Ist evtl. ein "Fahrlehrer" unterwegs?



Ich bin letzets Jahr auch mit meinem 80mm Hardtail die Trails runter gefahren bzw. geflogen 

Und 120mm reicht bei den meisten Trails aus, wenn man sie nicht mit 60km/h (Insider) runterknattert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (3. August 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Morgen sicher, Freitag wahrscheinlich.



Da haben wir uns gestern verpaßt,ich habe meinen Trailer hochgebracht.Dein Auto habe ich dann später am Zelt gesehen.


----------



## matzinski (3. August 2010)

Midnight schrieb:


> Hehe, ich bin letztes Jahr noch mit meinem Cube LTD Hardtail mit 80 mm Federweg die Trails runter geiert... also ehrlich gesagt Spass ist was anderes, aber hey runter ging es immer





Skyjet schrieb:


> Ich bin letzets Jahr auch mit meinem 80mm Hardtail die Trails runter gefahren bzw. geflogen
> 
> Und 120mm reicht bei den meisten Trails aus, wenn man sie nicht mit 60km/h (Insider) runterknattert!


Man kann die Trails auch mit 0,0 Federweg fahren (siehe stefan mit seinem KLEIN). Einfacher bzw. entspannter ist es natürlich mit ein wenig mehr. Trotzdem: auch wenn wir mit HT unterwegs sind, wird bergab IMMER Trail gefahren und Schotter gemieden. 
Dass es auf das Material nicht wirklich ankommt, haben wir So gesehen: Da hat uns jemand vom RC Springe mit einem Rocky Element und fast glatzenmäßiger Racebereifung auf dem Trail gezeigt, wo Bartel den Most holt. Später haben wir ihn noch am Grenzweg getroffen. Ich muss zugeben, der war ECHT schnell.


----------



## schappi (3. August 2010)

Wenn du das sagst glaube ich dir das auch so!
Achtung: am 27. August 19:00 Uhr wichtiger Termin. s. IG


----------



## Power-Valve (3. August 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn du das sagst glaube ich dir das auch so!
> Achtung: am 27. August 19:00 Uhr wichtiger Termin. s. IG


ist es das was ich denke?


----------



## herkulars (3. August 2010)

> ist es das was ich denke?



Ja, ein wichtiger Termin.

Reicht es nicht das in der IG zu posten? Dort sollte es doch eine Benachrichtigung geben, oder? Hier kann höchstens die Hälfte was damit anfangen und es klingt immer so nach Verschwörungstheorie. Ist gaaaaanz wichtig, darf aber nicht jeder wissen. Ich fühle mich ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Paskull (3. August 2010)

Da fällt mir doch auf das ich mal drum kümmern wollte auch zur eingeschworenene Ig zu gehören 
Wen muss ich da doch gleich anbetteln?
@sky ja habe ich schon wieder vergessen.


----------



## taifun (3. August 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Ja, ein wichtiger Termin.
> 
> Reicht es nicht das in der IG zu posten? Dort sollte es doch eine Benachrichtigung geben, oder? Hier kann höchstens die Hälfte was damit anfangen und es klingt immer so nach Verschwörungstheorie. Ist gaaaaanz wichtig, darf aber nicht jeder wissen. Ich fühle mich ausgeschlossen!



Es müssen ja nicht alle alles wissen..


----------



## Scott865 (3. August 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Man kann die Trails auch mit 0,0 Federweg fahren (siehe stefan mit seinem KLEIN). Einfacher bzw. entspannter ist es natürlich mit ein wenig mehr. Trotzdem: auch wenn wir mit HT unterwegs sind, wird bergab IMMER Trail gefahren und Schotter gemieden.
> Dass es auf das Material nicht wirklich ankommt


nein sag nicht sowas,man kann wirklich mit nem HT einen Berg runterfahren ich dachte immer alles unter 120mm ist nur ein martialisches Citybike.wen du jetzt noch sagst das man ohne E-Antrieb auf nen berg kommt,brech ich ins essen.:kotz:


----------



## kai_sl (3. August 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> ich habe dies http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...nger-Tensioner-E-Type-ISCG05-5533::15337.html und dies http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-SLX-Kurbel-mit-Bashguard-FC-M665::11869.html montiert. Das paßt bzgl. Kettenlinie 100%. Die XT-Kurbel findet bestimmt Abnehmer im Gebrauchtmarkt . Damit kommst du vieleicht günstiger aus der Nummer raus. Vorteil der SLX-Kurbel: Die hat Gewindeeinsätze für die Pedalen aus Stahl. Außerdem ist der Bashguard echt heavy-duty. Sieht vieleicht nicht supercool aus aber taugt was.


 
hey matze, vielen dank für deine anregungen  die slx-variante hab ich ja bereits an meinem torque, 
läuft gut + ist ja auch sehr stabil.

bei meinem AM ist die xt-Kurbel viell. nicht ganz so hartgesotten, reicht doch aber für AM-zwecke aus; ich muss dann doch nur 2 kettenblätter
abnehmen, ein 36er installieren, n günstiges bashguard + deine kefü mit e-type dranfriemeln ... und fertig ist die laube (brauch ich wengstens 
nicht meine teure xt-kurbel zu verkloppen  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (3. August 2010)

Deistertommy schrieb:


> Noch mal ein Hinweis in eigener Sache:
> 
> Ich weiß, viele sind in DU, aber für die, die hier bleiben.
> Ich spiele am kommenden Freitag im Deisterfreunde-Trikot mit ,meiner Band auf dem Maschseefest.
> ...




Die beste Band der Welt...

Na, mal schauen, ob wir dann am Fr. wieder über das Gartenzäunchen steigen müssen, um Torsten aufzufangen.


----------



## Deistertommy (3. August 2010)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Die beste Band der Welt...
> 
> Na, mal schauen, ob wir dann am Fr. wieder über das Gartenzäunchen steigen müssen, um Torsten aufzufangen.



...das war ja was!
Ich glaube die haben jetzt die Bühne irgendwie schräg gestellt, damit so etwas nicht mehr passiert.

Gruß Tommy


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. August 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Ja, ein wichtiger Termin.
> 
> Reicht es nicht das in der IG zu posten? Dort sollte es doch eine Benachrichtigung geben, oder? Hier kann höchstens die Hälfte was damit anfangen und es klingt immer so nach Verschwörungstheorie. Ist gaaaaanz wichtig, darf aber nicht jeder wissen. Ich fühle mich ausgeschlossen!



schau einfach unter facebook nach 

hier :  http://de-de.facebook.com/pages/deisterfreunde/311182317759?ref=ts


----------



## taifun (3. August 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/147106/?trk=vlogo

So trainiert der Bike Nachwuchs..


----------



## firefighter76 (3. August 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/147106/?trk=vlogo
> 
> So trainiert der Bike Nachwuchs..



gib dem mal nen richtiges bike und der macht uns alle nass


----------



## Downhillfaller (3. August 2010)

Midnight schrieb:


> Hehe, ich bin letztes Jahr noch mit meinem Cube LTD Hardtail mit 80 mm Federweg die Trails runter geiert... also ehrlich gesagt Spass ist was anderes, aber hey runter ging es immer



kann mich erinnern das ich 2004 auch mal so im Deister angefangen habe, jetzt hat sich der Federweg fast (150) verdoppelt  und der Spaß verdreifacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. August 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Da haben wir uns gestern verpaßt,ich habe meinen Trailer hochgebracht.Dein Auto habe ich dann später am Zelt gesehen.



Bin eigentlich die ganze Zeit in der Ausstellung rumgetobt, da hätten wir noch einen Kaffe trinken können. Du warst aber früher da als ich, Trailer und T5 standen bereits beim Pförtner als ich gegen 09.40 Uhr auf den Hof kam!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. August 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> kann mich erinnern das ich 2004 auch mal so im Deister angefangen habe, jetzt hat sich der Federweg fast (150) verdoppelt  und der Spaß verdreifacht



Lacht nich´
Barbie lebt und das Rücktrittrennen steht noch aus


----------



## Hitzi (4. August 2010)

Auf das Rücktrittrennen warte ich immer noch...... ein Bike dazu habe ich schon im Schuppen stehen......

und 1994 ginbs auch ohne Federweg den Tremalzo am Gardasee runter........... es gab noch gar keine erschwinglichen Gabeln 
Oder gab es überhaupt schon welche? 

und heute rede alle: Kann man mit 150 mm Federweg über die Alpen? Wahrscheinlich nicht !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firefighter76 (4. August 2010)

mit 150 über die alpen  das reicht ja nicht mal im deister


----------



## taifun (4. August 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich die ganze Zeit in der Ausstellung rumgetobt, da hätten wir noch einen Kaffe trinken können. Du warst aber früher da als ich, Trailer und T5 standen bereits beim Pförtner als ich gegen 09.40 Uhr auf den Hof kam!



War um 8:45 Uhr da,Trailer ausgeladen ,Austellung angesehen und dann noch meeting,Bin ca 11:00 wieder weg


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. August 2010)

Hat jemand Lust, am 28.8. den Schierker Endurothon mitzufahren?


----------



## Berrrnd (4. August 2010)

an dem wochenende sind leider die 3 stunden von detmold, sonst würde ich mir den endurothon schon ganz gerne mal antun.

jetzt am samstag gehts nach braunlage.
nen rundkurs mit 19km, den ich 5mal umfahren werde.


----------



## 1Tintin (4. August 2010)

Tach auch,
bin wieder aus dem Urlaub (Bergfrei) zurück.

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem MTB für mein Töchterchen (5 Jahre) 
20 Zoll wäre das richtige. 
Also wenn jemand was anzubieten hat, bitte bei mir melden.

Bis denne

Tintin


----------



## Fh4n (4. August 2010)

Steffen bläst zum Appell:
*Endurotour Vol.III*
Sonntag, 13h, Nienstedter Pass Parkplatz

Wer bei Facebook ist, kann sich noch gerne zur Veranstaltung anmelden.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. August 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust, am 28.8. den Schierker Endurothon mitzufahren?



Ich zitier mich mal selber. Mit Mountainbike fahren wirds wohl die nächsten 6 Wochen noch nichts. Geschweige denn mit Rennen. War grade beim Onkel Doktor. 
Naja, jetzt kann ich jeden Sonntag fürs Abi lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (4. August 2010)

Na dann sieh mal zu das du zu Bozen wieder fit bist.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. August 2010)

Das ist der Plan.


----------



## luckychris25 (4. August 2010)

hallo ihr,

ich bin heute auf diese Geniale seite gestoßen, und dachte ich stell mich mal vor.. also ich bin christian 22 jahre alt und komme aus hannover.. bin früher mtb gefahren dann gewechselt auf rennrad und jetzt seit ca 6 monaten wieder mtb. ich fahre ein bergamont tattoo disk HD. ich habe seit einem monat den deister für mich endeckt, und fahre mindestens 1 mal die woche den deister hoch zum nordmannsturm.. morgen bin ich um ca 12h wieder am nordmannsturm vll trifft man hier den einen oder anderen wieder..  mfg chris


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. August 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> und 1994 ginbs auch ohne Federweg den Tremalzo am Gardasee runter........... es gab noch gar keine erschwinglichen Gabeln
> Oder gab es überhaupt schon welche?
> ...



Logo, ich zumindest habe mir die RS MAG 21 gegönnt.
1500 gr. bei 43 mm Federweg (~550,- DM). Kurz danach das Longtravel Kit nachgerüstet und mit wabbeligen 65mm rumgedüst 
Dazu kam noch ein Rondo Hydro Pro 2, die mir mein Kunde Wim Peters von WP-Suspensions mal so direkt vom Band mitbrachte (für 0,- DM)


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. August 2010)

Für kurzentschlossene geht um 19:15 die Feierabendrunde von Bike Infection aus auf Tour.
also hopp hopp.....


----------



## hctobi (4. August 2010)

Hallo Homer! 

Schönen Dank für die Erinnerung! Ich schaffes diese Woche leider nicht.  Will aber nächste Woche versuchen wieder dabei zu sein. Trotzdem viel Spaß an alle. 

Ich habe vom 09. - 22. 08. Urlaub und werde ein paar Tage im Harz verbringen. Hat irgendjemand Lust mit mir ne Strecke der VOBA Arena Harz zu testen? Ist sonst irgendwer auch mal im Harz unterwegs? 

Wünsche einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Dease (4. August 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Auf das Rücktrittrennen warte ich immer noch...... ein Bike dazu habe ich schon im Schuppen stehen......
> 
> und 1994 ginbs auch ohne Federweg den Tremalzo am Gardasee runter........... es gab noch gar keine erschwinglichen Gabeln
> Oder gab es überhaupt schon welche?
> ...



Und damals fuhr man auch noch mit Cantilever Bremsen nen Alpenpass herunter und heute muss man schon ne 203er Scheibe im Deister haben.


----------



## Scott865 (4. August 2010)

luckychris25 schrieb:


> hallo ihr,
> 
> ich bin heute auf diese Geniale seite gestoßen, und dachte ich stell mich mal vor.. also ich bin christian 22 jahre alt und komme aus hannover.. bin früher mtb gefahren dann gewechselt auf rennrad und jetzt seit ca 6 monaten wieder mtb. ich fahre ein bergamont tattoo disk HD. ich habe seit einem monat den deister für mich endeckt, und fahre mindestens 1 mal die woche den deister hoch zum nordmannsturm.. morgen bin ich um ca 12h wieder am nordmannsturm vll trifft man hier den einen oder anderen wieder..  mfg chris


von wo in Hannover willst du starten oder fährst mit der Bahn oder Auto??


----------



## luckychris25 (4. August 2010)

Ich starte in Vahrenwald mit dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (4. August 2010)

kann ich mit einklinken?


----------



## luckychris25 (4. August 2010)

ja klar.. bin aber noch im aufbau mit meiner kondition-ausdauer, fahre bis nach barsinghausen durch mit einem durchschnittstempo von 25-30 kmh .. dann kurz eine pause 10-15min und dann hoch zum nordmannsturm..


----------



## Scott865 (4. August 2010)

is ok,fährst du übern Benther Berg?wenn ja treffen wir uns da.


----------



## luckychris25 (4. August 2010)

ja können uns dort treffen ... da ist doch neben dem berg eine haltestelle und ein gasthaus vll da?


----------



## Scott865 (4. August 2010)

ja treffen wir uns da ab wann?


----------



## luckychris25 (4. August 2010)

11:30 okay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (4. August 2010)

11.30uhr Benther Berg,Gasthaus... Haltestelle...
ja passt!


----------



## luckychris25 (4. August 2010)

wenn das dass gasthaus kneipe kp in der lenther chaussee meist dann passt bei mir auch alles


----------



## Scott865 (4. August 2010)

hab dir ne nachricht geschickt damit wir das hier nicht so zu schreiben


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. August 2010)

2 Neuigkeiten für alle deisterfreun.de und die, die es werden werden 

Hoerman, Homer und ich war heute bei www bike-infection de um mal über neue Trikots zusprechen.

Langarm-FR Trikot haben sie schon zur Größen-Anprobe da.
Kurzarm Race folgen in Kürze, über Kurzarm-FR haben wir noch nicht gesprochen. Über weitere Kleidungsstücke ebenfalls "noch" nicht.

Noch haben wir keine feste Menge und auch noch keinen festen Preis. Peilen aber >50 Stück und Preis wie im letzten Jahr an.
Fahrt einfach mal hin, probiert die Dinger an, kauft noch nette Sachen für die Feierabendrunde 

Bei Interesse, bitte PN an Hoerman oder Roudy oder E-Mail an [email protected].
WICHTIG: Wie vorher auch ist das ein "Nicht"-Vereinstrikot und nicht nur Deister-Werbung. Um an die Dinger zu kommen ist es also wichtig, Teil der Gruppe zu sein.
Falls Ihr Hoerman oder mich nicht kennt (gibt es das ) schreibt bitte dazu, mit wem Ihr sonst so eure Runden dreht ich kenn´ja auch nicht mehr jeden - Sorry Basche (seit heute schon ). 
Bitte mit echtem Namen, Adresse und E-Mail Adresse.
Diese Antwort ist dann noch keine Bestellung sondern nur nötig um die Menge zu ermitteln.

Mitte August machen wir den Sack zu, haben euch vorher die Preise genannt und bestätigen nochmal eure Wünsche.

*Dann gehts ab => *

_*Teil 2: Bike Infection sucht noch Leute, die am WE Zeit haben in DU im 8er zu fahren.
Loooooos => Zack zack ihr Lümmel *_


----------



## Berrrnd (4. August 2010)

@trikots
in der IG gibt es doch einen thread zu trikots.
würden diese dann entfallen und stattdessen bei bike-infection bestellt?
die liste könnte ja schonmal ein anhaltspunkt sein.

@ duisburg
*******!!! 
irgendwie lust, aber im 8er doch nicht ganz das wahre für mich. 
außerdem habe ich das startgeld für braunlage schon bezahlt.


----------



## Hitzi (4. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Logo, ich zumindest habe mir die RS MAG 21 gegönnt.
> 1500 gr. bei 43 mm Federweg (~550,- DM). Kurz danach das Longtravel Kit nachgerüstet und mit wabbeligen 65mm rumgedüst
> Dazu kam noch ein Rondo Hydro Pro 2, die mir mein Kunde Wim Peters von WP-Suspensions mal so direkt vom Band mitbrachte (für 0,- DM)



Ne alte MAG habe ich auf dem Dachboden auch noch und der Hobel vo 1994 fährt immer noch.
Ein GT Karakoram mit Canti Bremsen und Smoke Reifen


----------



## Hitzi (4. August 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Und damals fuhr man auch noch mit Cantilever Bremsen nen Alpenpass herunter und heute muss man schon ne 203er Scheibe im Deister haben.


Kann man denn unter einer 203'er den Deister runter?????


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> @trikots
> in der IG gibt es doch einen thread zu trikots.
> würden diese dann entfallen und stattdessen bei bike-infection bestellt?
> die liste könnte ja schonmal ein anhaltspunkt sein.
> ...



IG ist ok, quasi handverlesen 
Ich mache eine Liste aus allem was ich kriege, auch Bierdeckel in der BH am 27.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. August 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ne alte MAG habe ich auf dem Dachboden auch noch und der Hobel vo 1994 fährt immer noch.
> Ein GT Karakoram mit Canti Bremsen und Smoke Reifen



Vorn Dart oder


----------



## Scott865 (5. August 2010)

das FR logo ist das orginal?wie wird das race logo aussehen?(ich frag nur so dumm,weil die optik muß ja schon stimmen)und von welchem hersteller sind die trikots?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOGA72 (5. August 2010)

Bioracer

http://www.bioracer.com/Homepage.html?lang=4

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## JOGA72 (5. August 2010)

Demoware ist in allen Größen zur Anprobe vorhanden


----------



## JOGA72 (5. August 2010)

Wer Lust hat, kann gerne die neuen Rocky Mountain Räder am 13. - 14 August bei uns testen. Bitte um kurze E-Mail zwecks Reservierung


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. August 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> das FR logo ist das orginal?wie wird das race logo aussehen?(ich frag nur so dumm,weil die optik muß ja schon stimmen)und von welchem hersteller sind die trikots?



ja, das design steht fest. 
sonderwünsche werden nicht erfüllt 

quasi das hier, nur das saikls gg. bikeinfection ausgewechselt wird.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. August 2010)

wie isses mit ner feierabendrunde heute? 18:30 Spochtplatz barsinghausen


----------



## herkulars (5. August 2010)

19h gleiche Stelle wollten GONZO und ich auf ne Runde Römer, Ü30, Rakete. Früher schaffen wir's nicht. Hoffentlich bleibt's trocken, die Vorhersage ist nicht gut.


----------



## Skyjet (5. August 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> wie isses mit ner feierabendrunde heute? 18:30 Spochtplatz barsinghausen




Homer...wie sieht es morgen Abend aus?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. August 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Homer...wie sieht es morgen Abend aus?



Morgen Abend bin ich auf dem maschseefest Tommy Harms an der Löwenbastion gucken. 
@ herkulars
Ich bin dann um 1900 am spochtplatz. Vlt fahre ich vorweg den unteren Teil vom rt


----------



## herkulars (5. August 2010)

Geht klar! Sollten wir des Wetters wegen kneifen bekommst Du bis 18h bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. August 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Morgen Abend bin ich auf dem maschseefest Tommy Harms an der Löwenbastion gucken.
> @ herkulars
> Ich bin dann um 1900 am spochtplatz. Vlt fahre ich vorweg den unteren Teil vom rt



Mach mal Fotos bitte


----------



## Torben. (5. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ja, das design steht fest.
> sonderwünsche werden nicht erfüllt
> 
> quasi das hier, nur das saikls gg. bikeinfection ausgewechselt wird.



ich nehm eins mit meinen namen hinten druf  
ob lang oder kurz mal gucken vieleicht beides fürn sommer kurz und lang für kältere zeiten. wie sieht das denn preislich aus steht da schon was so ca. ....


----------



## insider (5. August 2010)

JOGA72 schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat, kann gerne die neuen Rocky Mountain Räder am 13. - 14 August bei uns testen. Bitte um kurze E-Mail zwecks Reservierung



War eben mal auf der Webseite. Euer Laden ist ja innen Top geworden! Ich kenn den Schuppen noch aus alten BikeSupply-Zeiten.

Echt Klasse


----------



## harmstommy (5. August 2010)

Ich wünsche allen Duisburg-Startern viel Erfolg und Spaß!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gruß
Tommy


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. August 2010)

mal was ganz anderes in eigener sache  :

meine waschmaschine hat grad ihren geist aufgegeben  

hat irgendwer noch eine über, oder kennt einen, der eine abzugeben hat (gegen cash natürlich) ???


mit dank im voraus für eure antworten


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mal was ganz anderes in eigener sache  :
> 
> meine waschmaschine hat grad ihren geist aufgegeben
> 
> ...



Mann, das ist ne Waschmaschine  und kein Photovoltaik-Wechselrichter mit 9 Monaten Lieferzeit 
Da gehst du 2x um deine Hausecke und hast an jedem Finger eine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (5. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mal was ganz anderes in eigener sache  :
> 
> meine waschmaschine hat grad ihren geist aufgegeben
> 
> ...


zu spät hab erst letzten monat nem kumpel meine vermacht


----------



## zoomie (5. August 2010)

Vielen Dank an meine 5 Jungs heute - hat Spaß gemacht, gerne wieder


----------



## G0NZ0 (5. August 2010)

Fanden wir auch  

Schnell waren die Trails und haben echt Laune gemacht


----------



## Deistertommy (5. August 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Morgen Abend bin ich auf dem maschseefest Tommy Harms an der Löwenbastion gucken.
> @ herkulars
> Ich bin dann um 1900 am spochtplatz. Vlt fahre ich vorweg den unteren Teil vom rt




Hey super, dann sind wir ja schon zwei im Deisterfreun.de-Trikot!


----------



## Scott865 (6. August 2010)

@ duweisstschonwer

sonntag frühschicht?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (6. August 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @ duweisstschonwer
> 
> sonntag frühschicht?


ich wollte morgen eigentlich morgen mal bei den Jung's in Duisburg vorbeischauen... der Erste ICE Sonntag ist dann 08:28h in Hannover Hbf... ich schaffe dann frühstens 10:00h am BB... also eher Spätschicht  wenn das OK ist...? Schick mir dann mal deine Handynummer via PN


----------



## Midnight (6. August 2010)

Ist heute im Laufe des Tages noch jemand unterweg? 
Ich könnte nach dem Stress heute noch eine anständige Runde durchs Gemüse vertragen. 


Gruß, Timo


----------



## Barbie SHG (6. August 2010)

Fall jemand Lust hat mal ne längere Tour außerhalb des Deisters zu fahren:
Treffpunkt Morgen um 10:00 in Beckedorf Waldparkplatz.
Von dort gehts über die Bückeberge bis nach Bad EIlsen.
Dort zum Idaturm, dann weiter  Richtung Klippenturm, Paschenburg, einen kleinen Teil des Süntels brühren wir auch. Dann zurück Richtung Bückeberge.
Wir fahren ein moderates Tempo und rechnen mit mindestens 6 Std. Fahrzeit.


----------



## chris2305 (6. August 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> ich wollte morgen eigentlich morgen mal bei den Jung's in Duisburg vorbeischauen..


Das aber nett.  Morgen um 6 geht es hinterher.  Sehen uns in DU


----------



## hctobi (6. August 2010)

JOGA72 schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat, kann gerne die neuen Rocky Mountain Räder am 13. - 14 August bei uns testen. Bitte um kurze E-Mail zwecks Reservierung



Hallo Joga! Welche RM`s werden ihr denn genau da haben? Vermute die Flatline Modelle  Aber welche genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (6. August 2010)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Steffen bläst zum Appell:
> *Endurotour Vol.III*
> Sonntag, 13h, Nienstedter Pass Parkplatz
> 
> Wer bei Facebook ist, kann sich noch gerne zur Veranstaltung anmelden.




Bin zwar nicht bei Facebook, komme aber auch zur Endurotour Vol.III


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. August 2010)

Live vom maschsee fest deisterfreund on Stage


----------



## kai_sl (6. August 2010)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Fall jemand Lust hat mal ne längere Tour außerhalb des Deisters zu fahren:
> Treffpunkt Morgen um 10:00 in Beckedorf Waldparkplatz.
> Von dort gehts über die Bückeberge bis nach Bad EIlsen.
> Dort zum Idaturm, dann weiter  Richtung Klippenturm, Paschenburg, einen kleinen Teil des Süntels brühren wir auch. Dann zurück Richtung Bückeberge.
> Wir fahren ein moderates Tempo und rechnen mit mindestens 6 Std. Fahrzeit.



Hätte mich schon interessiert, ich fahr aber schon ne Tour über Deister, Süntel bis zum Osterwald. 
Insges. 110km + 2000 hm.

Ich brauch sowas zur Abwechselung von unseren Enduro-Touren bei denen
man leider kaum Kondition aufbauen kann  
Wär schön, wenn ihr euch bei soner Gelegenheit mal bei mir meldet.
Ein paar Tage Vorlauf wären natürlich angenehm


----------



## Berrrnd (6. August 2010)

das wird ja noch ne gemütliche tour.

bei mir stehen morgen 95km und 2500hm in braunlage an.


----------



## kai_sl (6. August 2010)

hey cool, dann lasst uns doch sowas mal gemeinsam unternehmen-
würd mich freuen


----------



## Berrrnd (7. August 2010)

ja, ne schicke 100km wäre mal was.

leider fängt gleich die 2.saisonhälfte an, was heisst, dass ich bis mitte oktober fast jedes wochenende ein rennen fahre.


----------



## Barbie SHG (7. August 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> Hätte mich schon interessiert, ich fahr aber schon ne Tour über Deister, Süntel bis zum Osterwald.
> Insges. 110km + 2000 hm.
> 
> Ich brauch sowas zur Abwechselung von unseren Enduro-Touren bei denen
> ...



Ist ja schade.
Bei uns sind es ein paar KM/HM weniger, glaube ich zumindest (ca. 90/1600).
Werde versuchen in Zukunft etwas früher zu posten.


----------



## Phil81 (7. August 2010)

Hat jemand Bock auf ne Nachmittag Runde im Deister?


----------



## MichiP (7. August 2010)

Wie seit Ihr nach einer Saison mit der China-Lampe zufrieden???


bin auch noch auf der Suche nach was günstigen.

Gruß

Michele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (7. August 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> Wie seit Ihr nach einer Saison mit der China-Lampe zufrieden???
> bin auch noch auf der Suche nach was günstigen.
> Gruß
> Michele



Ich hab die Lampe auch letzte Woche bestellt und warte jetzt


----------



## Scott865 (7. August 2010)

@duweisstschonwer
ich meld mich ab für morgen,ein kollege fällt aus muss ihn vertreten.


----------



## herkulars (7. August 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bock auf ne Nachmittag Runde im Deister?



Sorry, Phil, hast zehn Minuten zu spät gepostet. War den ganzen Nachmittag mit GONZO im Deister und bin um halb 12 los. Kurz vorher war ich noch hier.


----------



## kai_sl (8. August 2010)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Ist ja schade.
> Bei uns sind es ein paar KM/HM weniger, glaube ich zumindest (ca. 90/1600).
> Werde versuchen in Zukunft etwas früher zu posten.



alles klar, Barbie, bin schon gespannt  

die tour gestern war klasse ... super wetter ... nette leute ... ne runde geschichte ... 
aber meine beine sind heut zu kaum was zu gebrauchen   

ich hoff mal, ihr hattet auch so viel spaß


----------



## Dease (8. August 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> ich hoff mal, ihr hattet auch so viel spaß



Jau war ne nette Tour gestern mit Barbie. Am Ende hatten wir 80KM und 1750 hm auf dem Tacho. Wir sind in den Bückebergen gestartet, dann über den Idaturm, Klippenturm, Paschenburg, nen kleiner Abstecher in den Süntel und dann über die Bückeberge wieder zurück. Auf der Strecke ist auch der eine oder andere nette kleine Trail.

Aber über die Defintion von "gemütlich" muss ich mit Barbie noch mal sprechen.


----------



## kai_sl (8. August 2010)

tja, der gemütlichkeitsfaktor kam bei uns auch ein wenig zu kurz  

unsere tour hatte die überschrift "seven summits" und führte uns über die 
7 höchsten erhebungen der gegend ... vom benther über deister + ith ,
schließlich osterwald

waren gesamt für mich 118km + 2100hm ... hat gereicht, 
man ist einfach nix gutes mehr gewohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (8. August 2010)

KLingt auch nicht schlecht. Im Ith und im Osterwald war ich noch nie mit dem Bike. Hat von Euch zufällig jemand aufgezeichnet ?


----------



## kai_sl (8. August 2010)

ich glaub schon ... mal sehen, ob ich die daten bekomme.

wir sind allerdings kaum trails gefahren; die tour war mehr auf höhe
und distanz ausgelegt


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. August 2010)

@Duisburgfahrer: Was war denn da los? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7436531&postcount=777

Wie ist das Rennen gelaufen? Bin schon ganz gespannt!


----------



## Deleted139849 (8. August 2010)

Verkaufe Fully MTB:

FUSION RAID 2009 GrÃ¶Ãe L

Rahmen stammt von ATB-Hannover 
(Preis: 1100,-â¬!)

135mm Federweg
Fox Talas RLC 140mm
SHIMANO XT, SRAM XO, THOMSON Parts, 
2 LaufradsÃ¤tze:
Whizz Wheels DT 5.1 + DT 340 
Whizz Wheels Mavic 317 + DT HÃGI 240 
Viele neue Parts als Beigabe - vgl. ebay-Anhang
5000Km als Tourenbike im Deister und Umgebung genutzt
!technisch und optisch einwandfrei!
Standort: Hannover
Besichtigung und Probefahrt nach Absprache mÃ¶glich
Rechnung fÃ¼r den Rahmen und weitere Parts vorhanden
Preisvorstellung: 2000,-â¬
Zu finden hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fusion-Raid-Helius-Enduro-MTB-Fahrrad-XTR-XT-Kurbel-/280545753624?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item4151d47a18


----------



## Barbie SHG (8. August 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> tja, der gemütlichkeitsfaktor kam bei uns auch ein wenig zu kurz
> 
> unsere tour hatte die überschrift "seven summits" und führte uns über die
> 7 höchsten erhebungen der gegend ... vom benther über deister + ith ,
> ...



Aloah,
der Tiefstapler Dease hat mich Gestern wieder so gescheucht, dass mir fast die Erbsensuppe vom Klippenturm wieder hochgekommen wäre

Wenn wir Touren fahren sind eigentlich immer Trails dabei. Es sei denn es hat vorher viel geregnet und unsere Bikes könnten schmutzig werden (*Dies ist ein Scherz!!*)
Wir sind aber alle keine Racer und auch immer mit Fully unterwegs.


----------



## Dease (8. August 2010)

@Barbie: Das liegt nur  an den in Dir  schlummernden Racer-Genen!
Man kann nur jemanden hetzen, der sich hetzen lässt!


----------



## taifun (8. August 2010)

Gratuliere Allen Fahrer zu Ihrer Leistung

18. deisterfreun.de - Eingang-Abteilung  41 Laps

9. deisterfreun.de-Too Fast                  60 Laps

16. deisterfreun.de 1                           65 Laps

37. deisterfreun.de 2                           62 Laps


Hoffe ihr seit nicht zu sehr baden gegangen


----------



## chris2305 (8. August 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Duisburgfahrer: Was war denn da los? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7436531&postcount=777
> 
> Wie ist das Rennen gelaufen? Bin schon ganz gespannt!



Gut gelaufen!!!
Das Wasser und das Rennen

Ergebnisse sind auf der HP zu sehen!
Aber:
Axel Platz 18 (Immernoch größten Respekt)
Deisterfreunde too fast 9.Platz(genauso respekt, muss echt wehtun)
DF 4er Team 1: 16. Platz
DF 4er Team 2: 37 Platz


Vielen Dank fürs aufnehmen bei euch. Bin jetzt echt müde
Wäre es aber gerne zu Ende gefahren!!

Viele Grüße

P.S. Danke an die Rennleitungen Hoermi und Conny und natürlich Maren und Scotty Familie


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. August 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Duisburgfahrer: Was war denn da los? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7436531&postcount=777
> 
> Wie ist das Rennen gelaufen? Bin schon ganz gespannt!



Regen ab ca. Mitternacht, Sinnflutartige Niederschläge ab ca. 7 -7:30, die das erkennen der Strecke teilweise unmöglich machten. Pfützen bis 30cm tief. Und 90% Fahrer, die noch nie eine nasse Wurzel gesehen haben geschweigen denn im Regen gefahren sind 

Für Text sind wir zu ko.
Hier schonmal Fotos !! unbearbeitet !!

exto: Platz 18 von 66 in der 1-er Wertung
Scott-y und Matzinski: Platz 9 von 60n der 2-er
Chris, Lucky, DHF, Roudy: Platz 16!!! von 131 in der 4-er
FF, HaJü, Stefan+ Hitzi: Platz 37 von 131 in der 4-er


----------



## Deistertommy (8. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> exto: Platz 18 von 66 in der 1-er Wertung
> Scott-y und Matzinski: Platz 9 von 60n der 2-er
> Chris, Lucky, DHF, Roudy: Platz 16!!! von 131 in der 4-er
> FF, HaJü, Stefan+ Hitzi: Platz 37 von 131 in der 4-er



wow!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (8. August 2010)

Fertig aber happy 

War ne geile Veranstaltung.

Thanx an Teambetreuer und Unterstützer! Geiler Job. Hat alles geklappt. Nächstes Jahr wieder?


----------



## kai_sl (8. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Regen ab ca. Mitternacht, Sinnflutartige Niederschläge ab ca. 7 -7:30, die das erkennen der Strecke teilweise unmöglich machten. Pfützen bis 30cm tief. Und 90% Fahrer, die noch nie eine nasse Wurzel gesehen haben geschweigen denn im Regen gefahren sind
> 
> exto: Platz 18 von 66 in der 1-er Wertung
> Scott-y und Matzinski: Platz 9 von 60n der 2-er
> ...




Hey Duisburg-Bande!

Heldenhaft gekämpft! Klasse ... super Leistung!    
Bin schon sehr gespannt auf eure Berichte, ob live oder hier im Forum.


----------



## Madeba (9. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Hier schonmal Fotos !! unbearbeitet !!...


"ungeschminkt" träfe es besser


----------



## Skyjet (9. August 2010)

Auch von mir "Congratulations"...

@Axel: Krasser Typ......


----------



## NightWing77 (9. August 2010)

exto: Platz 18 von 66 in der 1-er Wertung
Scott-y und Matzinski: Platz 9 von 60n der 2-er
Chris, Lucky, DHF, Roudy: Platz 16!!! von 131 in der 4-er
FF, HaJü, Stefan+ Hitzi: Platz 37 von 131 in der 4-er[/QUOTE]


Erst mal respekt für Eure super Leistung und auch dafür was Ihr bei dem 
Mistwetter geleistet habt. 

Ich bleib ja meistens schon zu hause wenns nur nieselt


----------



## Paskull (9. August 2010)

Auch von mir ein FETTES GZ an unsere Helden von 2010.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (9. August 2010)

So, nach einer Nacht schlafen..........kurz zu Duisburg

Ich danke hier mal meinem Team, dass durch seine Erfahrung mir den Tag sehr angenehm gestaltet hat

Mir hat es mit euch echt Spaß gemacht! Ich würde mich tatsächlich noch mal mit euch anmelden! So wie Roudy es auch ein paar mal treffend gesagt hat: Es war die richtige Mischung aus Spaß und Ehrgeiz. Für uns war es z.B. gar keine Frage den Teamkollegen im Monsunregen abzulösen.

Wir wären das Rennen auch zu Ende gefahren.

Auch hat mir der Teamgeist mit den anderen Teams echt gefallen. Ein cooles Lager hatten wir

Mein Respekt gehört auf jeden Fall exto, scott-y und Matzinski
Was die geleistet haben kann man sich erst vorstellen, wenn man mal selber als aktiver Fahrer dabei war

Und ein großes Dankeschön an unsere treuen Begleiter Hoermi und Conny und natürlich Maren und Scotty Familie  
Ohne die hätte es sicher nicht geklappt
Danke!


----------



## zoomie (9. August 2010)

Jungs - ihr wart super ! Ganz großes Kompliment an ALLE Dui-Fahrer !!! 

Matze, Scott-y     -     total krass

Exto                    -     total verrückt 

Die Teams haben 100%-ig gepaßt und die Orga war in jedem Team ( natürlich in meinem am meisten   deisterfreun.de2 ) perfekt.

Lag vielleicht auch an dem teilweise Frauenüberschuß im Kommandozelt - Maren, Carmen und ich.
Nein, Hoermi kann sich ja bekanntlich wehren und wurde nicht unterdrückt !

Robin narürlich auch nicht zu vergessen, der die EDV gemanagt hat !

Hat super viel Spaß gemacht euch rumzukommandieren, gerne wieder und bis dahin üben wir das nochmal mit der Telefonabsprache 

Euer Drill - Instructor   
Conny


----------



## matzinski (9. August 2010)

Hi Leute,

mir hat das Rennwochenende in DU grossen Spass gemacht, obwohl ich ja sonst eigentlich nicht so auf Gehetze stehe . Das schreit nach Wiederholung, wenn es in den Terminplan für 2011 reinpasst. Es war ein unvergessliches Erlebnis mit 100% netten Leuten. Kein Gezicke, keine schlechte Stimmung trotz des Regens, sondern eher so was wie "Einer für alle, alle für Einen". Das hat man nicht oft, also ganz dicker 

Super war die perfekte Organisation der Wiederholungstäter, die mit Ihrer Erfahrung dafür gesorgt haben, dass wir trotz des Wetters noch halbwegs komfortabel gehaust haben. Zuerst dachte ich: "Was wollen die mit einem 9 x 3 Meter Pavilon". Jetzt weiß ich, wofür man den braucht . 

Guter Job auch von den Drill-Instuctors, die dafür gesorgt haben, dass alle immer pünktlich in der Wechselzone waren, danke dafür. 

Schade, dass das Rennen abgebrochen werden musste. Bei mir war der Akku nach der Nacht zwar schon ziemlich im Reservemodus aber ich denke, wir wären alle gern zu Ende gefahren und hätten uns den verdienten Applaus an der Strecke abgeholt. So war das Ende etwas abrupt. 

Wenn ich die Augen zu mache, fahre ich im Geiste immer noch den Hügel rauf und höre, wie es von oben mit voller Lautstärke dröhnt: "TNT, I'm dynamite ..."  Gänsehautfeeling. ...oder die Liegestütztruppe kurz nach der Wechselzone, einfach nur geil.


many thanx to Ryan for illuminating the darknes with 
*Ay Up Lights*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (9. August 2010)

Wo ich diese riesige Werbung sehe. Bitte Meinungen zum Licht  gerne auch per PM


----------



## Berrrnd (9. August 2010)

so, von mir auch einen riesen glückwunsch zu den super platzierungen! 

am anfang dachte ich, als ich zwischendurch mal die listen angeguckt habe, die brechen sicher irgendwann ein. im nachhinein ein fettes RESPEKT, dass ihr das durchgehalten habt!

hoffe alle sind von schlimmen blessuren verschont geblieben und das material hat gehalten.

ist natürlich schade dass das rennen abgebrochen wurde, aber so ist es für mich leichter zu verschmerzen nicht dagewesen zu sein.

war dafür samstag in braunlage, aber was soll ich sagen? dort lief es genauso bescheiden!
die langstrecke (95km/ 5 runden a 19km) war geplant, aber für mich war das rennen schon nach 23km zu ende. habe mir in runde 1 und 2 jeweils an der selben stelle den vorderreifen geplättet. 
dann hieß es bergauf wandern und mit der wurmberg-seilbahn wieder runter. 

naja, da hätte es mir in duisburg wohl, trotz des rennabbruchs, wohl besser gefallen.


ich hoffe auf nächstes jahr!


----------



## Deistertommy (9. August 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Live vom maschsee fest deisterfreund on Stage







War schön, auch ohne Regen!


----------



## Scott-y (9. August 2010)

Sooooo.....DUISBURG
 Ich habe den gestrigen Tag dann auch ruhig ausklingen lassen. In Erwartung großer, nicht endender Schmerzen... Pustekuchen. Leichten Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln und einen nicht ganz so explosiven Körper. OK mein ,,Streckentattoo" zwickt etwas und an der Hand sind der Ringfinger und der kleine Finger leicht taub. Aber für das Ergebnis ist das ein Opfer das ich gerne eingehe. Alle Teams ,glaube ich, lagen über ihren Erwartungen.

 Größten Dank schulde ich meinem Teamkollegen Matze, der so bescheuert was das mit mir durch zu ziehen.    
 Erst beim Rennen wird einem bewusst, daß doppelte Fahrzeit, im Gegensatz  zu einem 4er Team, zwangsläufig  auch halb solange Pausen mit sich bringen. Besonders wenn der Teamkollege auch noch schnell ist.

Auch mit den anderen Deisterfreunden macht die Veranstaltung Spaß und man wird so immer zum Wiederholungstäter und ohne unseren kleinen Helferlein läuft eh nix.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. August 2010)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> ...
> Erst mal respekt für Eure super Leistung und auch dafür was Ihr bei dem Mistwetter geleistet habt.


Mistwetter ist, wenn du keinen Bock hast zu fahren. Wir waren zum radfahren verabredet und jeder wußte, dass es auch Regen geben kann.
Wir waren alle so heiß, dass der Regen in der Nacht nur bedeutete:"Jetzt Attacke, die anderen schwächeln -!"
Meinen letzten Turn, die Stunde vor dem Rennabbruch, bin ich für das geilste Team des Rennens gefahren.
Geplant war Platz 39, als wir auf 22 lagen, war das Ziel schon am Abend übererfüllt. Als ich 50 Meter nach dem Start schon so nass war, dass mir der Regen aus den Schuhen und auch den Allerwertesten runterlief dachte ich:" Jetzt Gas geben ist die beste Art DANKE zusagen"

Trotzdem fehlt mir das richtige Finale, bei dem es in den letzten Jahren nochmal richtig schnell, richtig laut und (für Männer) zu emotional wurde.



k_star schrieb:


> so, von mir auch einen riesen glückwunsch zu den super platzierungen!
> am anfang dachte ich, als ich zwischendurch mal die listen angeguckt habe, die brechen sicher irgendwann ein. im nachhinein ein fettes RESPEKT, dass ihr das durchgehalten habt!
> hoffe alle sind von schlimmen blessuren verschont geblieben und das material hat gehalten.
> ...habe mir in runde 1 und 2 jeweils an der selben stelle den vorderreifen geplättet.


2x Platt an der gleichen Stellen - So ´n Kack

So ein Team ist unbezahlbar .
Unsere Jungen haben richtig Gas gegeben und das Deisterwetter und -trailtraining hat uns deutlich von der Masse abgehoben.

Alle waren gut gelaunt, keiner hat gezickt oder mußte 3x gebeten werden mal mit anzufassen auch wenn es dem anderen half.
Selbst um 3 Uhr Nachts nur lustige Vögel um einen herum. Ich habe diese Stimmung mit auf die Strecke genommen, damit konnten einige verbissene aber nicht umgehen.
Ich am Monte Schlacko Puls 279, zum Nebenmann:" Ich rieche Frühstück, kommste mit?"
Hä, kann nich´muss Rennen fahren.
Ach du bist das! Dann geh ich halt allein und dusche nochmal warm 

DANKE - Racer fürs immer wieder pushen
DANKE - Sören, Maren, Carmen, Conny, Robin für den Support
DANKE - Epi + Tom für die Unterstützung
DANKE - Ryan von Ay-Up-Lights for saving my ass in the night (Die DXe haben keine 2 Turns gehalten und ohne Ryan hätte ich im dunkeln gestanden)

=> Ich könnte ein Buch schreiben über das WE, aber die Kleine schreit.
Over and out


----------



## Jennfa (9. August 2010)

Schön, dass es neben den guten Platzierungen  auch noch Spaß gemacht hat ! So kenne ich die Deisterfreunde!!! Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightWing77 (9. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mistwetter ist, wenn du keinen Bock hast zu fahren. Wir waren zum radfahren verabredet und jeder wußte, dass es auch Regen geben kann.
> 
> Ich wollt Euch nur mal loben das ist alles.
> 
> ...


----------



## JOGA72 (10. August 2010)

hctobi schrieb:


> Hallo Joga! Welche RM`s werden ihr denn genau da haben? Vermute die Flatline Modelle  Aber welche genau?



Hallo hctobi, sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte. Wir bekommen als ersten Radl Laden die NEUEN 2011 Modelle von Rocky Mountain - Testmodelle: Slayer, Elements und Altitute29" . Wenn Du das RM Flatline WordCup einmal fahren möchtest, kannst Du gerne meins fahren. Viele Grüße aus Hohenbostel


----------



## JOGA72 (10. August 2010)

insider schrieb:


> War eben mal auf der Webseite. Euer Laden ist ja innen Top geworden! Ich kenn den Schuppen noch aus alten BikeSupply-Zeiten.
> 
> Echt Klasse



Vielen Dank, dass tut GUUUUUT 

Wenn Du Zeit hast, schau doch einmal auf einen Kaffee vorbei.


----------



## zoomie (10. August 2010)

Guten Morgen

Donnerstag, Feierabendrunde, Sportplatz Basche  17 oder 17.30 oder 18 Uhr !

Wer kommt mit ?

..jenna, homi, madeba, skyjet, gonzo, herkulars,  und sonst so...???!!!!!!


----------



## G0NZ0 (10. August 2010)

Moin zoomie,

ich werde mal versuchen mit Herkulars am Donnerstag mitzufahren. Muß bei mir noch arbeitstechnisch schauen, ob es klappt 

Herkulars meld Dich mal wegen biken am Donnerstag 

Bin heute Flach in Hannover unterwegs  
Wer Lust hat, kann sich dranhängen


----------



## Deistertommy (10. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre heute 'ne kleine Runde nach Feierabend. Um 17:30Uhr ab Bredenbeck oder Waldkater. 
Noch jemand? Roudy? Schon wieder Lust?
Gruß 
Tommy


----------



## NightWing77 (10. August 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Donnerstag, Feierabendrunde, Sportplatz Basche  17 oder 17.30 oder 18 Uhr !
> 
> ...



Morgen zoomie

Würde gerne hab die Woche aber leider Spätschicht. 
Grüße und viel Spaß Euch.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. August 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Donnerstag, Feierabendrunde, Sportplatz Basche  17 oder 17.30 oder 18 Uhr !
> 
> ...



Ich, endlich mal wieder richtig radeln


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. August 2010)

Deistertommy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich fahre heute 'ne kleine Runde nach Feierabend. Um 17:30Uhr ab Bredenbeck oder Waldkater.
> Noch jemand? Roudy? Schon wieder Lust?
> Gruß
> Tommy



Ich sag mal ja, muss aber noch die Startfreigabe einholen. Komme wenn mit dem Enduro, da dass DU-Rad im Service ist (habe keine Motivation das schnell zu erledigen)


----------



## chris2305 (10. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich sag mal ja, muss aber noch die Startfreigabe einholen. Komme wenn mit dem Enduro, da dass DU-Rad im Service ist (habe keine Motivation das schnell zu erledigen)



Hast du einen weg???
Ich kann noch kein Rad wieder sehen:kotz:

Vielleicht Do wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (10. August 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Hast du einen weg???
> Ich kann noch kein Rad wieder sehen:kotz:
> 
> Vielleicht Do wieder



wieso  du bist doch die wenigsten Runden von uns gefahren


----------



## 1Tintin (10. August 2010)

Hallo,
morgen 18:00 lockere Feierabendrunde ab Basche Spochtplatz.

Bis denne 

Tintin


----------



## chris2305 (10. August 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> wieso  du bist doch die wenigsten Runden von uns gefahren



Man soll alten Leuten ja auch den Vortritt lassen..

Man hat mich ja nicht mehr fahren bzw. schwimmen gelassen.....

Ich hätte Sie dann alle versenkt!!!


----------



## herkulars (10. August 2010)

> Donnerstag, Feierabendrunde, Sportplatz Basche 17 oder 17.30 oder 18 Uhr !





G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Moin zoomie,
> 
> ich werde mal versuchen mit Herkulars am Donnerstag mitzufahren. Muß bei mir noch arbeitstechnisch schauen, ob es klappt
> 
> ...



18h, früher geht's nicht. Muss bis 17h arbeiten. Diesmal wird aber die B65 gemieden.


----------



## taifun (10. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich sag mal ja, muss aber noch die Startfreigabe einholen. Komme wenn mit dem Enduro, da dass DU-Rad im Service ist (habe keine Motivation das schnell zu erledigen)



Wäre für lockere Hardtail Runde mit dabei! 17:00 Uhr Parkplatz?


----------



## kai_sl (10. August 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Donnerstag, Feierabendrunde, Sportplatz Basche  17 oder 17.30 oder 18 Uhr !
> 
> ...



Ich hab Urlaub + kann sicher auch vorbeischaun


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. August 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Hast du einen weg???
> Ich kann noch kein Rad wieder sehen:kotz:
> Vielleicht Do wieder



Ich kann kein Hardtail und keinen Schotter mehr sehen .
Habe Trailentzug und muss raus.



taifun schrieb:


> Wäre für lockere Hardtail Runde mit dabei! 17:00 Uhr Parkplatz?



Heute geht nur Trailsurfen, das Hardtail ist zerlegt und gegen Hauptwege bin ich allergisch geworden.


----------



## taifun (10. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich kann kein Hardtail und keinen Schotter mehr sehen .


  Sunglass


roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Habe Trailentzug und muss raus.



Habe kompletten Bikeentzug....also nicht meckern



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Heute geht nur Trailsurfen, das Hardtail ist zerlegt und gegen Hauptwege bin ich allergisch geworden.



Nehme trotzdem Hardtail....komme auch so runter

Also 17:00 UHR Cappu bei Dir!


----------



## Deistertommy (10. August 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Sunglass
> 
> 
> Habe kompletten Bikeentzug....also nicht meckern
> ...


 
Ich bin um 17:15Uhr am Parkplatz/Sportplatz mit zwei Freunden verabredet, vielleicht kommt man ja zusammen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (10. August 2010)

Also Jungs - dann machen wir doch mal 

Donnerstag, 18 Uhr, Sportplatz Basche 

fest !


----------



## chris2305 (10. August 2010)

Fotos sind online.

Mann seit ihr fotogen!!
@L-L-03! Bitte unbedingt letztes Foto kaufen!!!


----------



## Paskull (10. August 2010)

Hmm mein Post wurde wohl klassisch überlesen ;(
Kann jemand einen kurzen Berich Ayup vs. Chinaböller geben?

thx


----------



## zoomie (10. August 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> morgen 18:00 lockere Feierabendrunde ab Basche Spochtplatz.
> 
> Bis denne
> ...


 

Hallo Urlauber, 

muß Mittwoch's bis 18h arbeiten u bin somit raus.

Stell doch 'n Antrag auf Startfreigabe am Donnerstag


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. August 2010)

Erstmal ein dickes Lob und dank an die Duisburger für die gute Unterhaltung und die Leistung. Wir waren derweil auf den warmen trockenen trails im deister unterwegs und ich hatte schon erste Anflüge von echter Airtime und Lust auf mehr davon. 
Donnerstag bin ich dabei.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. August 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> ...
> Also 17:00 UHR Cappu bei Dir!


Besser gleich auf dem parkplatz, bin vorher noch mit Lene draußen.



Paskull schrieb:


> Hmm mein Post wurde wohl klassisch überlesen ;(
> Kann jemand einen kurzen Berich Ayup vs. Chinaböller geben?
> thx



Guck mal im Elektronik Bereich, da habe ich was reingeschrieben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7443468#post7443468


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epinephrin (10. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen! Die Fotos sind endlich drin, allerdings in komplett umgekehrter Reihenfolge - auf meinem Album! Habe ein paar von euch erwischt!

Noch mal schönen Dank für das interessante WE! Tolle Leistung!  Imposantes Event!


----------



## Skyjet (10. August 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> Hmm mein Post wurde wohl klassisch überlesen ;(
> Kann jemand einen kurzen Berich Ayup vs. Chinaböller geben?
> 
> thx




Aber jetzt nicht weinen


----------



## Skyjet (10. August 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Erstmal ein dickes Lob und dank an die Duisburger für die gute Unterhaltung und die Leistung. Wir waren derweil auf den warmen trockenen trails im deister unterwegs und ich hatte schon erste *Anflüge von echter Airtime* und Lust auf mehr davon.
> Donnerstag bin ich dabei.




Darf ich dein Flight Instructor sein 

Wobei Steffen wäre ein besserer.....


----------



## Skyjet (10. August 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Donnerstag, Feierabendrunde, Sportplatz Basche  17 oder 17.30 oder 18 Uhr !
> 
> ...



Sorry...Conny bin doch nicht da 

Wir wollen aber am Sonntag innen BikePArk Braunlage fahren....wer Lust & Zeit????


----------



## taifun (10. August 2010)

Nette Lustige Tour heute abend gefahren,
ab Di bin dann wieder da für weitere Touren.


----------



## Paskull (10. August 2010)

[email protected] Roudy

@Sky Steffen fligt vielleicht schneller oder höher aber die Landungen .....


----------



## luckychris25 (10. August 2010)

bin morgen um ca 10 h am bentherberg etwas ausdauer trainieren vll trifft man ja den einen oder anderen.

mfg christian


----------



## kai_sl (10. August 2010)

wo startest du denn ... um 12h am parkplatz vom gasthaus südlich velber oder am fundament?
viell. komm ich vorbei


----------



## luckychris25 (10. August 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> wo startest du denn ... um 12h am parkplatz vom gasthaus südlich velber oder am fundament?
> viell. komm ich vorbei


uhrzeit musste ich bessern!! 10h!!!  starte am jägerhaus und hoffe das ich den berg noch hochkomme, meine ritzel sind runter und werden erst zum nächsten monat gewechselt :-(


----------



## kai_sl (10. August 2010)

ich glaub jägerhaus ist das gasthaus südlich von velber ...
mal sehen, ob ich recht hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckychris25 (10. August 2010)

ja da ist auch eine bushaltestelle und ein parkplatz


----------



## NightWing77 (10. August 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Also Jungs - dann machen wir doch mal
> 
> Donnerstag, 18 Uhr, Sportplatz Basche
> 
> fest !



Hi zoomie

mal schauen vielleicht schaff ich es doch noch am Donnerstag,
habe Betriebsratsitzung und muß deshalb früher anfangen. 

Rufe Dich aber nochmal am Donnerstag an ob ich es wirklich schaffe.
Wenn ja mit was für Räder ? Schwere Geräte oder HT ?

Beste Grüße


----------



## zoomie (11. August 2010)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Hi zoomie
> 
> mal schauen vielleicht schaff ich es doch noch am Donnerstag,
> habe Betriebsratsitzung und muß deshalb früher anfangen.
> ...



Du bist doch schon groß und kannst Dich selbst entscheiden  !   Trails so in etwa wie letztes Mal .


----------



## luckychris25 (11. August 2010)

guten morgen... 
das wetter ist ja perfekt heute nur die freundin klagt wegen der wäsche später  .. gleich gehts zum bentherberg...


----------



## Deistertommy (11. August 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Nette Lustige Tour heute abend gefahren,
> ab Di bin dann wieder da für weitere Touren.


 
Find' ich auch, hat Spaß gemacht!!!


----------



## 1Tintin (11. August 2010)

Hallo,
Heute 18:00 lockere Feierabendrunde ab Basche Spochtplatz.

wer is dabei?

Bis denne 

Tintin


----------



## hctobi (11. August 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Heute 18:00 lockere Feierabendrunde ab Basche Spochtplatz.
> 
> wer is dabei?
> ...



Hallo! Ich denk eigentlich, dass es heut wieder eine lockere Feierabendrunde um 19:15Uhr ab Bike Infection gibt, oder? Lieg ich jetzt falsch? Nee, Mittwoch war doch richtig... Da wollt ich dann wieder gerne mitfahren. 

Edit: Habe grade mal die Suche bemüht. Mittwochs, ab 19:15 Uhr lockere Feierabendrunde ab Bike Infection. Hoffe es sind heut wieder paar Leute am Start. Bis dann


----------



## exto (11. August 2010)

Gab's schon Schmuddelfotos aus Duisburg?


----------



## schappi (11. August 2010)

Goil Alder!
Wars Staubig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (11. August 2010)

Nen bisschen Schmuddel!


----------



## exto (11. August 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Goil Alder!
> Wars Staubig?



Ich huste heute noch Brocken Ich möchte gar nicht wirklich drüber nachdenken, welche Zusammensetzung der Staub im Bereich des Stahlwerkes hatte 

Aber, da hilft nur eins:





Lächeln


----------



## exto (11. August 2010)

Hat eigentlich jemand Interesse an meinem Renngerät (vielmehr an dem Rahmen mit Starrgabel oder MZ Corsa LT)?

Nähere Angaben gern per PN oder wie auch immer...


----------



## schappi (11. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ich huste heute noch Brocken Ich möchte gar nicht wirklich drüber nachdenken, welche Zusammensetzung der Staub im Bereich des Stahlwerkes hatte



Schwermetalle, Polyziklische Aromate, PCB, ... you name it - they have it!

Aber du hast ja schon Kinder. Wie gehts eigentlich Niggels?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## 1Tintin (11. August 2010)

Ok,
ich gehe davon aus das keiner kommt, fahre dann 1800 ab.


----------



## herkulars (11. August 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Schwermetalle, Polyziklische Aromate, PCB, ... you name it - they have it!
> 
> Aber du hast ja schon Kinder. Wie gehts eigentlich Niggels?
> Gruß
> Schappi



 Du hast mir gerade meinen Tag gerettet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (11. August 2010)

hctobi schrieb:


> Edit: Habe grade mal die Suche bemüht. Mittwochs, ab 19:15 Uhr lockere Feierabendrunde ab Bike Infection. Hoffe es sind heut wieder paar Leute am Start. Bis dann



dabei


----------



## luckychris25 (11. August 2010)

hallo, kurze geschichte von heute!!

heute morgen um 9h am bentherberg gewesen und versucht ein paar runden zu drehen .. ging leider nicht ganz wegen meinen ritzel ... also noch kurz auf den biker kai sl gewartet ( sehr netter biker) um sich wenigstens noch vorzustellen... nach einem kurzen gespräch bin ich richtung nachhause gefahren.. in einem kleinen waldstück war ein herrchen mit seinem hund spazieren .. ich habe mich bermerkbar gemacht um an ihn vorbei zu fahren zu können... bin dann auf schritttempo runter, weil ich sah das der hund ziemlich am ziehen war .. naja und dann sah ich nur noch wie der hund zugeschnappt hat in meinen linken fuß ... dachte wäre nichts uns bin etwas weiter gefahren bis ich dachte ich schau mal lieber nach .. ja und dann ging es erstmal zum lieben doktor... ist aber nichts schlimmes .. passe jetzt aber ertsmal auf wenn ich einen hund überhole


----------



## kai_sl (11. August 2010)

son murks, chris, ich hätte dich doch zum biken überreden sollen ...
wär wegen deiner ritzel wahrscheinlich n bischen nervig, aber gesünder
gewesen   ich wünsch dir gute besserung

ich hab noch 30km runter gerissen, und hab am benther meine uphill-trail-potentiale
weiterentwickelt ... kann ich nur empfehlen ... da kann der bb wirklich spaß machen


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. August 2010)

Hallo Biker,

ich suche für einen Bengel (12jahre) aus der Verwandschaft, der gerne sich sein Rad mal klauen lässt, ein gebrauchtes, einfaches (!) und günstiges (!!) MTB, sollte so RH 43cm sein.
Soll keine 200 kosten, da die Gefahr hoch ist das es dann wieder verschwindet 
Also, wer noch was fahrbares, kleines rumliegen hat bitte melden. 

Thx

DHF


----------



## Paskull (11. August 2010)

In der glotze läuft gerade ein Bericht über Wesenstest bei Hunden.
Die lassen Herrchen und Hund wegen ganz anderen Sachen durchfallen.
Wenn jemand seinen Hund so wenig unter Kontrolle hat sollte er in meinen Augen keinen Hund führen dürfen.
Halter suchen und dann melden.

Der Hund kann in 99% der Fälle nix dazu.


----------



## luckychris25 (11. August 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> In der glotze läuft gerade ein Bericht über Wesenstest bei Hunden.
> Die lassen Herrchen und Hund wegen ganz anderen Sachen durchfallen.
> Wenn jemand seinen Hund so wenig unter Kontrolle hat sollte er in meinen Augen keinen Hund führen dürfen.
> Halter suchen und dann melden.
> ...




zum glück war es nur ein Beagle sind ja nicht so groß!! aber wenn den mal wieder jemand sieht am bentherberg oder dort in der nähe  der sollte auf seine fußflossen aufpassen!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. August 2010)

entweder ärgere ich mich darüber, das ich nicht den performancebericht der ay-up lights abgewartet habe, oder ich freu mich bald über ein neues schnäppchen von dx.... 
ich denke mal im normale-feierabendrunde-modus funktioniert das ding auch.






https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.36018


----------



## Scott865 (11. August 2010)

@ luckychris25
ach du heilige sch.....
ich hoffe ist nicht so schlimm wie es sich anhört.auf jeden fall gute besserung und ich hoffe mal es schreckt dich nicht ab weiter zu biken.

wegen der pn.
bin noch nicht dazu gekommen nach den teilen zusehen.bin seit heute erst wieder da


----------



## zoomie (12. August 2010)

@luckychris25   Ach Du je, gute Besserung! Hoffe, du bist geimpft - Tetanus, Tollwut,.. Helfersyndrom kommt grad durch..

Vielleicht sollte ich mein Pfefferspray auch mal wieder griffbereit einstecken.


@ all:   Ich brauch noch 'ne Lampe und weiß nicht, welche ich nehmen soll - Jungs, ihr seid doch technisch immer so versiert..Vorschläge?
Und was ist mit dem Teil von Homer?


----------



## Madeba (12. August 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> ...Ich brauch noch 'ne Lampe und weiß nicht, welche ich nehmen soll ...


ich könnte mir vorstellen, das hier bald ein paar DXe frei werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (12. August 2010)

Also meine nicht. Preis Leistung ist immer noch gut


----------



## Madeba (12. August 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> ...Donnerstag, 18 Uhr, Sportplatz Basche...


Nur wenn ich rechtzeitig zu Hause bin, bin ich beim Matschepampebiken dabei. Also bitte nicht auf mich warten...


----------



## herkulars (12. August 2010)

> Also bitte nicht auf mich warten...



Gleiches gilt für GONZO & mich. 18h wird verdammt knapp. Ihr braucht aber nicht warten. Wir fahren entweder allein oder treffen Euch irgendwo unterwegs.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. August 2010)

Hi,
bin für heute Abend raus, habe den Kindertaxi-Job abbekommen.
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Fh4n (12. August 2010)

Morgen 12h bei Steffen. Dann kleine Endurorunde und scoping for new terrain.


----------



## Phil81 (12. August 2010)

Klingt gut!

12:00 Schaff ich nicht ich klingel dann einfach mal durch


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. August 2010)

Das wär was, versuche 12:30 auf dem Kamm zu sein und rufe euch wg. Treffpunkt an.


----------



## chris2305 (13. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Das wär was, versuche 12:30 auf dem Kamm zu sein und rufe euch wg. Treffpunkt an.



Ich denke das WE gehört den Kindern????


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. August 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ich denke das WE gehört den Kindern????



Der Große ist auf Piste und die Kleine macht dann Heia
Morgen gehts auf Piste ins Wiehen und den Teuto (wie so oft ohne Fahrrad)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (13. August 2010)

@frühschicht
wie siehts sonntag aus?oder seit ihr erstmal geheilt nach duisburg!?


----------



## BlueW8 (13. August 2010)

Servus,

ich wollte morgen mit nem Freund den nordwestlichen Deister vom Nordmannsturm aus erkunden. Wir haben vom Raketentrail gehört und wollten da mal schauen.
Allerdings haben alle Recherchen nichts ergeben. Auch andere nette Trails sollen da noch in der Nähe sein, aber genaueres lies sich da nicht erfahren.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ne Mail schreiben mit ein paar guten Tipps?
(Lieber nicht hier rein schreiben, Hier wechseln ja schon die User zum "Feind" und tauschen Fully gegen Flinte...)

Grabweg, Ladies Only sind bekannt.
Was gibts den noch im nordwestlichen Teil?

Ach ja, bergauf ist für uns eher schice, die Bikes sind in die andere Richtung optimiert.
Da muss man hier im nordischen Flachland schon ganz schön suchen, um mal ne gescheite Abfahrt zu finden.

Bitte helft mir, sonst holl ich mir bald ein Rennrad.

Dank euch und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja morgen im Deister.

Gruß Joern


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. August 2010)

mal 2 minuten zeit nehmen und lesen . 
ich find´s richtig gut  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7455728&postcount=2544


----------



## Scott865 (14. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mal 2 minuten zeit nehmen und lesen .
> ich find´s richtig gut
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7455728&postcount=2544


----------



## Darkwing Duck (14. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mal 2 minuten zeit nehmen und lesen .
> ich find´s richtig gut
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7455728&postcount=2544



Die Übersetzung klingt natürlich, mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt, abenteuerlich. Aber inhaltlich könnte man es kaum besser ausdrücken. Andererseits auch wieder traurig, dass man sowas, egal ob Hoch- oder Mittelgebirge, auf ein Schild schreiben muss.

Plant morgen jemand etwas Enduro-Tour-Mäßiges?


----------



## exto (14. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mal 2 minuten zeit nehmen und lesen .
> ich find´s richtig gut
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7455728&postcount=2544



Wie wär's mit abschreiben, laminieren und an den vielen Wegweiserpfosten im Deister anbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (14. August 2010)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Die Übersetzung klingt natürlich, mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt, abenteuerlich. Aber inhaltlich könnte man es kaum besser ausdrücken. Andererseits auch wieder traurig, dass man sowas, egal ob Hoch- oder Mittelgebirge, auf ein Schild schreiben muss.
> 
> Plant morgen jemand etwas Enduro-Tour-Mäßiges?




Hätte Bock....mal gucken, wie das Wetter morgen wird. Würde aber schon früh los fahren wollen....

@Frühschicht? Wie sieht´s bei euch aus?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (14. August 2010)

Was heißt denn früh los bei dir? Eher 8h, 10h oder 11:30h?


----------



## Scott865 (14. August 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Hätte Bock....mal gucken, wie das Wetter morgen wird. Würde aber schon früh los fahren wollen....
> 
> @Frühschicht? Wie sieht´s bei euch aus?


ich denkmal um 0800 Benther Berg und dann 0900 am WK?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. August 2010)

Mein plan ist morgen um 1130 vom bbw aus zum waldkater zu fahren um da dann ein bisschen free zu riden.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (14. August 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Mein plan ist morgen um 1130 vom bbw aus zum waldkater zu fahren um da dann ein bisschen free zu riden.



Das klingt gut, da würde ich mich dann gern anschließen. Free zu riden heißt dann bei dir, mit Fullface zu riden?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. August 2010)

Fullface ist ok. Alles was meine Mitfahrer auf dem weg nach oben bremst darf mitgenommen werden.


----------



## janisj (14. August 2010)

Morgen bin ich auch mit meine Truppe so etwa um 10:30-11:00 am Waldkater, vielleicht werden wir uns noch treffen.


----------



## taifun (14. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mal 2 minuten zeit nehmen und lesen .
> ich find´s richtig gut
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7455728&postcount=2544



Das ding gibt es schon seit Jahren am Lago....nichts neues.Nur neu für Deisterförster...


----------



## luigi_ccnb (14. August 2010)

JOGA72 schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat, kann gerne die neuen Rocky Mountain Räder am 13. - 14 August bei uns testen. Bitte um kurze E-Mail zwecks Reservierung


Moin,

war übrigens echt lustig heute. Nur hab ich (leider?) gemerkt, dass meine Kiste & Kondition nicht mehr so up to date sind, da ist deutlicher Handlungsbedarf  

War nett, Euch kennen zu lernen. Ich bin sicherlich mal dabei. Und die neuen Räder von RMB waren wirklich spitze. Hab mein Votec heute mal gewogen, 14,7 kg sind schon krass im Vergleich zu den 10,x kg vom Element.... 

Bis bald, Ihr seht den Bremer bald wieder und das liegt nicht nur am Deister 

Bye!

Luigi


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. August 2010)

Männers,

großen Dank an die Local-Streckenbauer. 

Wir sind heute mal wieder aus Braunschweig angereist und waren sehr happy. Schöne Trails. Weiter so.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (14. August 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> ich denkmal um 0800 Benther Berg und dann 0900 am WK?



Moin...werde morgen auch erst um 1030 los kommen....vielleicht treffen wir uns...


----------



## Funghi (15. August 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Männers,
> 
> großen Dank an die Local-Streckenbauer.
> 
> ...



Da muss ich mich mal anschließen, war echt super


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (15. August 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> ich denkmal um 0800 Benther Berg und dann 0900 am WK?


08:00h bb geht klar...


----------



## BlueW8 (15. August 2010)

BlueW8 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich wollte morgen mit nem Freund den nordwestlichen Deister vom Nordmannsturm aus erkunden. Wir haben vom Raketentrail gehört und wollten da mal schauen.
> Allerdings haben alle Recherchen nichts ergeben. Auch andere nette Trails sollen da noch in der Nähe sein, aber genaueres lies sich da nicht erfahren.
> ...




War schön gestern im Deister.

Haben den Raketen Trail gefunden und einen weiteren, der wohl sehr selten gefahren wird, obwohl er durchaus Potential hat.
Direkt am Nordmannsturm haben wir auch noch eine recht holprige Abfahrt entdeckt. Und einen Bruchpiloten.
An dieser Stelle: Gute Besserung und hoffentlich ist nicht gebrochen.

Bald muss ich mal ne Karte anlegen mit den Einstiegen zur den Trails.


Dank an die Bauer, ihr habt ein paar schöne Dinger da in den Wald gezaubert.

Nächtes Nal wieder die Südostseite.


----------



## BlueW8 (15. August 2010)

Ach übrigens:

Wer heute ein paar Berliner Schüler im Wald findet, die suchen die Wasserräder. Allerdings "querfeldein". Die haben wir gestern noch mitten im Wald bei völliger Dunkelheit getroffen, auf dem unteren Teil des Trails, der vor dem Annaturm bei der Schranke rein geht. Da hatten die ja noch ein paar Meter zu laufen.

Gebt ihnen Wasser, was zu essen und zeigt ihnen vllt. die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Scott865 (15. August 2010)

schei* hab verpennt,war erst halb neun oben.


----------



## BlueW8 (15. August 2010)

Darüber muss ich mich ja auch noch mal ereifern:



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mal 2 minuten zeit nehmen und lesen .
> ich find´s richtig gut
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7455728&postcount=2544



Punkt 8 sollte wohl selbstverständlich sein! Gerade für MTBler.
Ich schätze die Natur zumindest sehr, noch mehr durch unseren Sport.

Helm is klar. HAb ich schon lange keinen mehr ohne gesehen.

Fußgänger/ andere Personen, die den Wald, die Natur erleben möchten sind wohl auch kein Thema. Natürlich ist man höfflich und hilfsbereit.
Wir haben ja auch eine gute Erziehung genossen und sind durchs Biken ausgeglichen, so dass wir keine Provokation nötig haben.

Aber der Rest....

Gerade Punkt 1.  So ein SCHICE!!!

Zum Glück ist alles vage formuliert. Wenn man also im Steve Peat Modus über den Trail ballert kann man immer noch behaupten, das sei absolut im Rahmen. Schließlich seien die Fahrwerkstechnik und die Bremsen so hoch entwickelt, dass zu keinem Zeitpunkt die Grenze der Physik herausgefordert würden, sondern diese vielmehr auf der Seite des Piloten stünden um seine Fahrt sicher und kontrolierbar zu gestallten.

Und wenn man doch mal Stürzt:

Pain is part of the game.

PS: Ich schreibe das, weil ich glaube, das MTBler die Natur schätzen und andren Menschen respektvoll und auf eine angenehme Art begegnen können, obwohl sie vllt. auch mal den Forstwanderweg verlassen und einen illegalen Trail runterglühen, an der Grenze ihrer Fähigkeiten. Wozu den sonst der Helm?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (15. August 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> schei* hab verpennt,war erst halb neun oben.


bis viertel nach hab ich gewartet...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. August 2010)

Ein paar Duisburgbilder habe ich auch noch:

Mein Favorit:




Sigma Evo vs. Ay-Up & DX




Dachlattentrail




Lichtspiele








Die komplette Flutlichtanlage von oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deistertommy (15. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ein paar Duisburgbilder habe ich auch noch:
> 
> Mein Favorit:
> 
> ...



Schöne Fotos!!!
Wer hat die geknipst?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. August 2010)

sind alles offizielle Fotos vom Sportograf. Die die Teilnehmer kaufen konnten.


----------



## Scott-y (16. August 2010)

Ich bin am Wochenende fremd gegangen!..... Ich bin in Hamburg die 100km bei den Vattenfall- Classics mitgefahren (auf einem geliehenen Rennrad) und auch nicht unter meinem Namen. Ich war Thao Le und eine Frau. Die wird sich freuen wenn sie nächstets Jahr ein paar Startböcke weiter vorn starten kann, denn ich habe sie auf Platz 33 ( 2:41,09) katapultiert. Bei meiner Altersklasse bin ich bestimmt einer von gaaaz vielen. 22000 Biker die ein riesen Chaos in und um Hamburg verursachen 
Eins ist auch für mich klar, MTB fahren ist nicht gefährlicher als Rennrad. Wenn man sich dicht an dicht in so einer Gruppe fährt ist das zwar Körperlich Entspannend aber die Angst vor einen Sturz fährt immer mit. 
Trotzdem eine tolle Erfahrung.


----------



## matzinski (16. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ein paar Duisburgbilder habe ich auch noch:
> 
> Mein Favorit:



Mann, Mann, Mann, sehen wir *guuuuuuut* aus


----------



## Skyjet (16. August 2010)

bis auf Stefan....der glotzt ja Axel uff´n Po


----------



## exto (16. August 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Mann, Mann, Mann, sehen wir *guuuuuuut* aus



Aber Hallo!!!

Für die massive Saikls-Werbung müsste Thommy aber mal n Weizen im Annaturm springen lassen 

Dass mir Stefan auf'n Hintern glotzt, ehrt mich ja irgendwie. Hat man als alter Mann ja nich soooo oft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (16. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> ... Hat man als alter Mann ja nich soooo oft


 nicht ??? woher weißt du das ?


----------



## Jennfa (16. August 2010)

Wir haben wieder Internet! Was für eine Qual...ein paar Tage ohne und man fühlt sich irgendwie von der Welt abgeschnitten !
Das Foto ist ja genial! Das seht ihr alle noch so frisch aus ! Und wie immer ein lächeln auf den Lippen !


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. August 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> ...
> Das Foto ist ja genial! Das seht ihr alle noch so frisch aus ! Und wie immer ein lächeln auf den Lippen !



Das war ca. 70m nach dem Start, das Rennen lief also grad wenige Sekunden 

Aber die Stimmung war das ganze WE so wie du und die anderen sie aus Merxhausen kannten.

Kein Lagerkoller o.ä. jeder hat die anderen mitgezogen.
Mit euch radfahren macht echt süchtig


----------



## stefan64 (16. August 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> bis auf Stefan....der glotzt ja Axel uff´n Po



Da bin ich aber zum Glück nicht der Einzige.
Die beiden Kollegen hinter uns glotzen ihm auch auf den A....


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Platz 16 - 4-er männlich bei den 24 Std von Duisburg mit Ay Up Lights



 Auch nicht schlecht die Signatur !


----------



## Scott865 (16. August 2010)

@duweisstschonwer 
sorry,meine freundin und ich haben zuwachs bekommen und die kleine 11 wochen alte Juno(Flat-coated Retriever) hat uns wach gehalten,wir müssen nr. tauschen.nächste woche hol ich mir ne neue dann schick ich sie rum.


----------



## luckychris25 (16. August 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @duweisstschonwer
> sorry,meine freundin und ich haben zuwachs bekommen und die kleine 11 wochen alte Juno(Flat-coated Retriever) hat uns wach gehalten,wir müssen nr. tauschen.nächste woche hol ich mir ne neue dann schick ich sie rum.


 
aber bitte nicht auf biker abrichten!! schlechte erfahrung seit letzter woche mit hunden


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. August 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht die Signatur !



Wenn man(n) einmal in einem solchen Team bei Bedingungen, die das zuließen fahren durfte, muss man(n) einfach mal eine Zeit lang damit auf die kacke hauen. 

Ich vergesse dabei nicht, dass alle mitgereisten Anteil an dem Erfolg der deisterfreun.de hatten.
Ich möchte mir nicht vorstellen, wo wir z.B. ohne Einzelstarter an der Strecke gelandet wären. 
Ohne Betreuer - ohne IT-Robin und ohne Epi & Tom die mindestens so durchgeknallt waren/sind wie die Radler. Einfach mal 250km nach DU zufahren um ein paar alte Säcke im Kreis fahren zusehen.

Danke


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (17. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ohne Betreuer - ohne IT-Robin und ohne Epi & Tom die mindestens so durchgeknallt waren/sind wie die Radler. Einfach mal 250km nach DU zufahren um ein paar alte Säcke im Kreis fahren zusehen.


tja, was tut man nicht alles für 'nen guten Teller Nudeln... 
Und: es war ein Erlebnis - vielleicht kommt irgendwann das Jahr in dem ich mir das auch zutraue. Auf jeden Fall: RESPEKT!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. August 2010)

luckychris25 schrieb:


> aber bitte nicht auf biker abrichten!! schlechte erfahrung seit letzter woche mit hunden



ich glaube da ist eine Hundetherapie mit Traildog Janosch fällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (17. August 2010)

^ Faceplant nach mißglückter Landung?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. August 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Faceplant nach *ge*glückter Landung*!*


Traildog eben


----------



## NightWing77 (17. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich melde mich bis Sonntagabend aus dem Funkkreis ab, meine Freundin will mit mir ins Havelland, campen uns son zeug.
Kann also nur an Euch denken wenn Ihr Eure Touren im Deister fahrt 
Mein Bike muß ich jetzt gegen Zelt und Schlauchboot tauschen.
Viel Spaß Euch, Wetter soll ja auch wieder besser werden


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wenn man(n) einmal in einem solchen Team bei Bedingungen, die das zuließen fahren durfte, muss man(n) einfach mal eine Zeit lang damit auf die kacke hauen.
> 
> Ich vergesse dabei nicht, dass alle mitgereisten Anteil an dem Erfolg der deisterfreun.de hatten.
> Ich möchte mir nicht vorstellen, wo wir z.B. ohne Einzelstarter an der Strecke gelandet wären.
> ...



Die alten Säcke sind aber schnelle alte Säcke  
Ach, die Signatur hab ich auch mal angepasst.

@Exto: was sagt unser Sponsor ? Hat es was gebracht unsere Dauerwerbesendung  ?


----------



## exto (17. August 2010)

Kann ich nicht sagen. Ryan ist im Moment bei der Trans Wales. Scheint beschäftigt zu sein. Jedenfalls führt er im Moment die Gesamtwertung an


----------



## firefighter76 (17. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wenn man(n) einmal in einem solchen Team bei Bedingungen, die das zuließen fahren durfte, muss man(n) einfach mal eine Zeit lang damit auf die kacke hauen.
> 
> Ich vergesse dabei nicht, dass alle mitgereisten Anteil an dem Erfolg der deisterfreun.de hatten.
> Ich möchte mir nicht vorstellen, wo wir z.B. ohne Einzelstarter an der Strecke gelandet wären.
> ...



hej ich bin nicht ALT kann ich ja nichts für das ihr so alte säcke seit


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. August 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> hej ich bin nicht ALT kann ich ja nichts für das ihr so alte säcke seit



Alter Sack!!!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. August 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Die alten Säcke sind aber schnelle alte Säcke
> Ach, die Signatur hab ich auch mal angepasst.
> 
> @Exto: was sagt unser Sponsor ? Hat es was gebracht unsere Dauerwerbesendung  ?



Yo, unbeantwortet ist noch die Frage, ob die Alten Säcke jetzt von jedem gejagt werden, der (sich) etwas beweisen muss oder ob *endlich allgemeingültig* akzeptiert wird, dass Fritten - Bier - Endurotouren und Beischlaf als Vorbereitung besser sind als *Laktatwerte, Leistungsdiagnostik, BMI und GA1*.
Mann (kein Schreibfehler) bedenke hier Platz 9 im 2-er, Platz 18 Solo + Platz 37 im 4-er und + & Ryan als Sieger im 2-er mixed!!! deisterfreun.d(e) hc ==> habne wir noch ein Trikot in "S" oder "XS" für den Sponsor als Dank?? => OK, kann auch "L" sein.
Wer würde was dazulegen???
Bis bald im Wald
Roudy

@exto: Fräg mal, ob und wie wir weiter helfen können. Langzeit-Night-ride-Test // Bergwerk 2011 etc.


----------



## Madeba (18. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ... oder ob *endlich allgemeingültig* akzeptiert wird, dass Fritten - Bier - Endurotouren und Beischlaf als Vorbereitung besser sind als *Laktatwerte, Leistungsdiagnostik, BMI und GA1*...


roudy, Du solltest mal Dein Passwort ändern, da hat jemand Deinen Account geknackt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. August 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> roudy, Du solltest mal Dein Passwort ändern, da hat jemand Deinen Account geknackt...


 
Ach


----------



## matzinski (18. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...
> Wer würde was dazulegen???
> ...


ich


----------



## exto (18. August 2010)

Ich auch...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. August 2010)

Ich würde, falls exto nicht die gleiche Idee hat, eines meiner "L" Trikot hergeben.
Wenn jeder Starter 2,50  beisteuert bleibe ich nicht mal auf Kosten sitzen.
--
Ich habe immer noch eine Edelstahltasse zuviel 
Matze hat Besitzansprüche angemeldet. Ggf. bin ich heute Abend in deiner Ecke, schick mir mal deine Adresse per PN.

--
@Firefighter76: Hau deiner Bruder nochmal wg. der Fotos an


----------



## Scott-y (18. August 2010)

Auf meine Spende könnt ihr auch zählen und ich habe noch alle Tassen im Schrank


----------



## 1Tintin (18. August 2010)

Moin Moin,
morgen Feierabendrunde 1800 Basche Spochtplatz?

Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht?

Bis morgen

tschööö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. August 2010)

bin dabei.... bei der feierabendrunde


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ich auch...



ich auch


----------



## firefighter76 (18. August 2010)

gebe auch was zum triko für ryan


----------



## firefighter76 (18. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Alter Sack!!!!



das nehme ich dir persönlich übel  pass lieber auf wenn ich das nächste mal hinter dir bin


----------



## tom de la zett (18. August 2010)

rollt die Feierabendrunde ab Hannover morgen los?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (18. August 2010)

Ich lege auch gerne 2,50 Euro dazu!

Habe es endlich auch geschaft mal ein paar Bilder aus DU zu laden.......

Meine Frau hat ja gleich gesagt, ja dann wird das Rennen halt nächstes Jahr mit 24 h beendet.

Die hat gleich gemerkt, dass ich voll Bock an der Veranstaltung hatte.

Aber wenn ich jetzt so durch die Gegend fahre, bin schon sehr unmotiviert.
Roudy hat gleich gesagt, nach DU fällt man in ein Loch.
Er hat mal wieder Recht behalten.

Aber zu nächstem Jahr noch mal starten.......mein Team hat mich verlassen.....die wollen alle nicht mehr Dabei war die Stimmung doch in unserem Lager TOP!!!!!
Naja, mal sehen.......

@chris : ich glaube dieses Foto meintest du


----------



## Phil81 (18. August 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> morgen Feierabendrunde 1800 Basche Spochtplatz?
> 
> Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht?
> ...



Bin kurz nach 6 da. Fahrt einfach schon los ich schwuck dann hinterher


----------



## Skyjet (19. August 2010)

Wie sieht es denn am Samstag aus? Irgendwer Lust Nachmittags bzw. gegen Abend ne Enduro-Tour zu machen? 

Moritz & Jenna wie sieht es denn bei euch aus?


----------



## lakekeman (19. August 2010)

Wir sind morgen und übermorgen mit Family/Feierlichkeiten beschäftigt 
Vielleicht schaffen wir es Sonntag für ne kleine Runde, können wir dann aber nur spontan entscheiden.

Ab nächster Woche sind wir denke ich mal wieder öfter unterwegs.


----------



## hctobi (19. August 2010)

Man man Leute!

Was war gestern los? Ein paar Regentropfen und schon steh ich ganz allein bei Bike-Infection? Kann doch nicht sein. So geht das nicht weiter. ;-) Hoffe nächste Woche kommen wieder paar Leute mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. August 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Wir sind morgen und übermorgen mit Family/Feierlichkeiten beschäftigt
> Vielleicht schaffen wir es Sonntag für ne kleine Runde, können wir dann aber nur spontan entscheiden.
> 
> Ab nächster Woche sind wir denke ich mal wieder öfter unterwegs.


 
Aha 
Ist man nach so einer "Feierlichkeit" nicht erstmal 2-3 Wochen weg?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. August 2010)

hctobi schrieb:


> Man man Leute!
> Was war gestern los? Ein paar Regentropfen und schon steh ich ganz allein bei Bike-Infection? Kann doch nicht sein. So geht das nicht weiter. ;-) Hoffe nächste Woche kommen wieder paar Leute mit.


 
Manchmal ist Feierabend nicht Feierabend.
Wenn ich Glück habe, komme ich Sa oder So mal aufs Rad.
Dann aber morgens und mit Fully.


----------



## zoomie (19. August 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Wir sind morgen und übermorgen mit Family/Feierlichkeiten beschäftigt
> Vielleicht schaffen wir es Sonntag für ne kleine Runde, können wir dann aber nur spontan entscheiden.
> 
> Ab nächster Woche sind wir denke ich mal wieder öfter unterwegs.


 

Erklärung:

DIE Feierlichkeiten sind nämlich die eigene Hochzeit am Freitag.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. August 2010)

Getz isses raus.
Ich freue mich für euch 

PdS wäre dann ein zünftiges Flitterwochenziel gewesen.


----------



## exto (19. August 2010)

Na, DAS find ich ja mal richtig Klasse !!! 

Dann mal alles, alles Gute von mir für euch Beiden


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. August 2010)

Ist das wahr? Alles Gute dann auch von mir!


----------



## schappi (19. August 2010)

Auf eine Gute Ehe und alles Gute für euch beide
Gruß
Schappi!


----------



## Skyjet (19. August 2010)

auch von mir alles Gute für die Ehe....ist doch aber nicht wirklich nen Grund nicht zum Biken zu kommen....ok war nen Scherz...


----------



## freerider03 (19. August 2010)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider03 (19. August 2010)

kennt man sich ???


----------



## Jennfa (19. August 2010)

Dankeschöööön ! 2-3 Wochen weg wäre jetzt mal genial...gern auch mit Bike . Ist aber arbeitstechnisch momentan nicht zu bewältigen . Aber der Urlaub läuft ja nicht weg ! Alles in Planung...nächstes Jahr .


----------



## 1Tintin (19. August 2010)

Ja klasse,
schön das Ihr euch "traut", freut mich.

Macht es gut, Ihr habt ja genug Erfahrung darin, wie man auch in holprigen Strecken umgeht. 
Aber ich wünsche Euch eine Ehe, wie einen ewigen flowigen Trail. (Schmalz,trief)

Machts gut

Tintin


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. August 2010)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Ich lege auch gerne 2,50 Euro dazu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



verdammt, er hatte recht. Ich bin seit DU nicht einmal wieder gefahren 
Aber bei dem Wetter für dieses WE muss ich raus.

@Chris: könntest mir ja mal "das Neue" im Süntel zeigen 
@L-L-03: dich frage ich erst gar nicht, hast ja eh keine Zeit


----------



## freerider03 (19. August 2010)




----------



## exto (19. August 2010)

freerider03 schrieb:


>



sonst alles im Lot bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deistertommy (19. August 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Dankeschöööön ! 2-3 Wochen weg wäre jetzt mal genial...gern auch mit Bike . Ist aber arbeitstechnisch momentan nicht zu bewältigen . Aber der Urlaub läuft ja nicht weg ! Alles in Planung...nächstes Jahr .



Auch von mir alles Gute für Euch! Genießt den Tag ....und alle danach!


----------



## taifun (19. August 2010)

jennfa und lakekeman auch von mir die besten Wünsche

Ehen werden im Himmel geschlossen. Deshalb fallen nach einer Hochzeit auch so viele aus allen Wolken. 

Darum merkt Euch eines 

Die Ehe ist dazu da, Probleme gemeinsam zu lösen, die man alleine nicht hat!
Habt einen schönen Tag und genießt es


----------



## chris2305 (19. August 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> verdammt, er hatte recht. Ich bin seit DU nicht einmal wieder gefahren
> Aber bei dem Wetter für dieses WE muss ich raus.
> 
> @Chris: könntest mir ja mal "das Neue" im Süntel zeigen
> @L-L-03: dich frage ich erst gar nicht, hast ja eh keine Zeit



Puuhh, könnte eng werden. Wenig Zeit am WE
Wann denn?

Oder bietet sich Madeba an, der kennt das jetzt auch alles???
Hallo Makus??

Oder muss ich jetzt schreiben:

Kennt man sich???


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. August 2010)

Auch ich wünsche euch alles gute. Ich werde mich aber hüten irgendwelche schlauen Tips für die ehe abzugeben. Ich hatte ja schließlich noch nicht mal silberhochzeit


----------



## luckychris25 (19. August 2010)

nabend...
wollte euch mal fragen ob der bikepark winterberg auch für anfänger geeignet ist?? wollte nächste woche dort mal hin.. wenn Scott865 bis dahin aufgetaucht ist um meinem bike zu helfen


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. August 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Puuhh, könnte eng werden. Wenig Zeit am WE
> Wann denn?
> 
> Oder bietet sich Madeba an, der kennt das jetzt auch alles???
> ...



können wir auch ein anderes mal machen, war nur so eine fixe Idee. Es gibt ja auch noch andere Hügel in der Nähe


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. August 2010)

freerider03 schrieb:


> moin


 


freerider03 schrieb:


> kennt man sich ???


 
Moin 
ja 
Mein Frau sagte, was du gestern bei uns gegessen hast waren keine Gummibärchen sondern die Goldfische!


----------



## janisj (20. August 2010)

Jennfa&Lakemann, die beste Wünsche fur den zweiten Teil dieses Irdisches Lebens auch von mir!!!


----------



## chris2305 (20. August 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> können wir auch ein anderes mal machen, war nur so eine fixe Idee. Es gibt ja auch noch andere Hügel in der Nähe



Vllt. Sonntag bis 14 Uhr??
Sonst nächste Woche


----------



## Madeba (20. August 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Oder bietet sich Madeba an, der kennt das jetzt auch alles???


nein, der bietet sich nicht an. Jedenfalls nicht für den Süntel, die Süntelbiker sind mal wieder auf Abwegen 

DHF, Du kannst aber trotzdem gerne mitkommen, es gibt extra für Dich auch wenig bis keine naturbelassenen Trails, dafür mindestens zwei Einkehrschwünge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (20. August 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Vllt. Sonntag bis 14 Uhr??
> Sonst nächste Woche



kann eh nicht ausschlafen , wäre dabei


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. August 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> nein, der bietet sich nicht an. Jedenfalls nicht für den Süntel, die Süntelbiker sind mal wieder auf Abwegen
> 
> DHF, Du kannst aber trotzdem gerne mitkommen, es gibt extra für Dich auch wenig bis keine naturbelassenen Trails, dafür mindestens zwei Einkehrschwünge



das wäre wo ?


----------



## chris2305 (20. August 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> kann eh nicht ausschlafen , wäre dabei



Kläre ich mit Regierung und mache dann PN


----------



## Madeba (20. August 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Kläre ich mit Regierung und mache dann PN



Sonntag früh ginge bei mir auch, so ab 8...


----------



## exto (20. August 2010)

Wie hat Sascha so schön Roudy zitiert (oder war's Dirk?)?

"Nach Duisburg fällt man erst mal in ein Loch"

Nach zweieinhalb Jahren "Duisburg" mit planen, organisieren hinfiebern und knapp 1000 Stunden im Sattel ist mein "Loch" mittlerweile ein bisschen groß und hab ich mir erst mal ein Bike-Sabbat-Jahr verordnet.

Ich hab beschlossen, in der nächsten Saison *kein einziges *Rennen zu fahren (nein tut mir leid Sören, auch nicht in Semmering), meinen Fuhrpark drastisch zu verkleinern (wie, weiß ich noch nicht genau), meinen Tacho mitsamt Pulsmesser in die hinterste Ecke des Kellers verbannen und nur noch "Just for Fun" zum dreckichmachen durch den Wald gurken.

*Freireiten* im ursprünglichen Sinn also...

Man sieht sich im Wald!


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. August 2010)

@ exto : 

bei facebook würdest du jetzt ein "gefällt mir " bekommen  


aber merxhausen/solling dh ist ein "pflicht-termin"


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Wie hat Sascha so schön Roudy zitiert (oder war's Dirk?)?
> 
> "Nach Duisburg fällt man erst mal in ein Loch"
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir war das Loch dieses Jahr klein (zu meinem Trainingskonzept habe ich weiter vorn schon alles geschrieben), schon Dienstag danach mußte ich auf den Trail. 2 Wochen Hauptweg-CC führten zu Entzugserscheinungen 

Große Teile davon würde ich ohne eine Träne im Auge unterschreiben.
Keine Rennen  nö, aber sicher ohne Vorbereitung etc.
Nur hinfahren heizen lustig sein...

Ansonsten freue ich mich auch ab sofort auf und über radeln des radelns Willens. Tacho und Pulsmesser habe ich schon auf dem Weg zu DU ´10 verbannt.
Gleich morgen gehts los. So ab 10 - 10:30 an der Laube.
Mit viel anhalten und auch mal "wieder hoch schieben".

Und jetzt auch endlich mal Harz & Park 

Der Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Gleich morgen gehts los. So ab 10 - 10:30 an der Laube.
> Mit viel anhalten und auch mal "wieder hoch schieben".



lass uns 10.00 uhr festhalten . dann haben wir nach hinten ein wenig mehr zeit und können auch noch ein 3tes oder 4tes mal hochschieben .


----------



## herkulars (20. August 2010)

> lass uns 10.00 uhr festhalten . dann haben wir nach hinten ein wenig mehr zeit und können auch noch ein 3tes oder 4tes mal hochschieben



Mit richtig schwerem Gerät oder darf ich mit Enduro auch noch mitspielen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai_sl (20. August 2010)

@ das liebe Brautpaar: wir sind zwar erst einmal mit einander gefahren, 
das soll mich aber nicht davon abhalten, euch von Herzen alles Gute zu wünschen!!
toi, toi, toi für euer Joint-Venture ... viel Spaß, Glück und ewige Liebe!  

@ Sonntags-Frühschicht: wer fährt denn diesmal? wär nett, wenn ihr hier mal 
ein kurzes Statement absetzen würdet


----------



## Scott865 (20. August 2010)

auch von mir alles gute für die zukunft an das brautpaar.

@kai_sl

ich glaub die frühschichtkernbesatzung ist grad auf nem anderen berg(gebirge) beschäftigt.


----------



## Jimmy (20. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> lass uns 10.00 uhr festhalten . dann haben wir nach hinten ein wenig mehr zeit und können auch noch ein 3tes oder 4tes mal hochschieben .



Freeride-Session oder Enduro-Tour? Wollte morgen auch mal wieder rumkommen und auf einer entspannten Tour bekannte und unbekannte Trails abgrasen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. August 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Freeride-Session oder Enduro-Tour? ... entspannten Tour bekannte und unbekannte Trails abgrasen.



sowohl als auch. halt auch mal anhalten und den sprung/anlieger o-ä. noch einmal anfahren usw. 
treffen uns um 10.00 uhr an der laube. die üblichen verdächtigten 
grab, 120 , frank, farn evtl. sat


----------



## Jimmy (20. August 2010)

Sauber, das hört sich gut an 
Werden versuchen das zu schaffen, ansonsten wissen wir ja in etwa wo ihr euch rumtreibt.


----------



## afausl (20. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> So ab 10 - 10:30 an der Laube.




Frage sicherheitshalber mal nach:
Das So bedeutet in diesem Fall nicht Sonntag, richtig?
Samstag um 10 an der Laube würde ich mich anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (20. August 2010)

afausl schrieb:


> Frage sicherheitshalber mal nach:
> Das So bedeutet in diesem Fall nicht Sonntag, richtig?
> Samstag um 10 an der Laube würde ich mich anschließen.



röchtöch 

samstag 10.00 uhr


----------



## kai_sl (20. August 2010)

na gut, wenns So. frühschichtmäßig nicht klappt, wer ist denn dann so gegen 10 - 10.30h auf dem berg?   

leute, ich brauch noch n paar höhenmeter + n bischen wurzelgeballer


----------



## herkulars (20. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> röchtöch
> 
> samstag 10.00 uhr



Ach Mist, das hatte ich jetzt auch fehlinterpretiert. Samstag klappt nicht.

@Kai: Laß uns dann was für Sonntag klarmachen. Können ja auch in die gleiche Ecke fahren und ebenfalls etwas "Sektionstraining" betreiben


----------



## taifun (20. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> röchtöch
> 
> samstag 10.00 uhr



Bin 9:30 Uhr bei Dir roudy.... Muß neue Bremse ausprobieren


----------



## kai_sl (20. August 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Ach Mist, das hatte ich jetzt auch fehlinterpretiert. Samstag klappt nicht.
> 
> @Kai: Laß uns dann was für Sonntag klarmachen. Können ja auch in die gleiche Ecke fahren und ebenfalls etwas "Sektionstraining" betreiben



Jau, Lars wir können ja erstmal, wie vereinbart, 9h bei dir, 10h am Deister
festhalten + ggf. nachjustieren, falls sich noch andere für So. vormittag melden  ... ok?


----------



## janisj (20. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> röchtöch
> 
> samstag 10.00 uhr



Bin Morgen auch dabei.
Wartet auf mich falls ich genau um 10 noch nicht bis oben(am Laube) geschafft habe.


----------



## 1Tintin (21. August 2010)

Hi,
fahre heute (Samstach) mit em Kumpel um 1030 an Nienst. Pass.

vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. August 2010)

janisj schrieb:


> Bin Morgen auch dabei.
> Wartet auf mich falls ich genau um 10 noch nicht bis oben(am Laube) geschafft habe.




moin, moin.

geht klar. wir fahren nicht ohne dich los .
(versetz und aber nicht, sonst stehen wir noch übermorgen da )


----------



## zoomie (21. August 2010)

Happy Birthday lakeke, alles Liebe !!!

Einen schönen Tag - so schön wie gestern wird er natürlich nicht 

Feiert schön weiter..     +  +  +


----------



## Skyjet (21. August 2010)

Moritz alte Haubitze....alles Gute zum Purzeltag! Feier schön....aber das du morgen zum biken wieder nüchtern bist!

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (21. August 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> Jau, Lars wir können ja erstmal, wie vereinbart, 9h bei dir, 10h am Deister
> festhalten + ggf. nachjustieren, falls sich noch andere für So. vormittag melden  ... ok?



Würde mich gerne dranhängen. Treffen am BB oder iwo in Hannover? K.A., wo "bei Lars" ist


----------



## herkulars (21. August 2010)

Wir werden mit dem Auto zum Deister reisen und dann von dort ne kleine Enduro-runde drehen. Du kannst gerne mitkommen, im Auto ist noch ein Platz frei. Adresse gibt's bei Interesse per PM.


----------



## Jimmy (21. August 2010)

Hi,
war eine schöne Runde in angenehmer Zusammensetzung heute mit für mich neuen Traumtrails 

Unbedingt zeitnah wieder !


----------



## taifun (21. August 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Hi,
> war eine schöne Runde in angenehmer Zusammensetzung heute mit für mich neuen Traumtrails
> 
> Unbedingt zeitnah wieder !



Genau...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. August 2010)

wer fährt denn jetzt sonntag wann von wo aus  los?


----------



## herkulars (21. August 2010)

Wir werden morgen so zwischen halb 10 und 10 entweder am Waldkater oder in Basche aufschlagen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. August 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Wir werden morgen so zwischen halb 10 und 10 entweder am Waldkater oder in Basche aufschlagen.



Das ist ja mal ne präzise Ortsangabe. Ich guck morgen früh nochmal rein.


----------



## herkulars (21. August 2010)

Dann machen wa fix: 10h Wladkater!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. August 2010)

Ok. Bin dann da. Evtl. Wartet kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. August 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Hi,
> war eine schöne Runde in angenehmer Zusammensetzung heute mit für mich neuen Traumtrails
> 
> Unbedingt zeitnah wieder !



Mach schonmal einen Plan für den Gegenbesuch


----------



## jammerlappen (22. August 2010)

ignoreme


----------



## jammerlappen (22. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab gestern auf ner Tour übern Benther und Gehrdener Berg in den Deister (Gegend so Richtung Taternpfahl, Wöltjebuche...) meinen GPS-Tracker und (nicht ganz so wichtig) Kettenöl verloren. Es gab viele Pannen in der Gruppe z.B.:
1. am Gehrdener Berg (Richtung Deister am Restaurant da wo rechts die Felder anfangen kurz hinter dem gepflasterten Weg), 
2. beim Uphill Richtung Taternpfahl bzw. 
3. am Taternpfahl, 
4. an der Wöltjebuche und 
5. beim Einstieg in den Grenzweg.
Wenn jemand an diesen Stellen (oder auch woanders) einen Wintec 201 gefunden hat, wäre es super, wenn er mir ne PN zukommen lassen könnte, Finderlohn gibts selbstredend! 

Danke schonmal!!!

p.s.: Gruß an kai_sl, hat uns seehr gefreut Dich kennengelernt zu haben. Wir freuen uns aufs nächste mal!!!


----------



## NightWing77 (22. August 2010)

Hallo 

Camping ist erledigt und bin endlich wieder da.

Auch wenn ich Euch leider noch nicht kenne aber auch von mir 
Alles Gute zu Eurer Hochzeit.

Hab jetzt die Woche Spätschicht aber ich hoffe am We klappt es mit na Tour


----------



## kai_sl (23. August 2010)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.: Gruß an kai_sl, hat uns seehr gefreut Dich kennengelernt zu haben. Wir freuen uns aufs nächste mal!!!



hey, hat mich auch gefreut   meldet euch einfach, wenns mal wieder passt, 
dann fressen wir gemeinsam wieder n batzen dreck


----------



## taifun (23. August 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Axel....auf ein neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (23. August 2010)

...


----------



## matzinski (23. August 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> rollt die Feierabendrunde ab Hannover morgen los?





kai_sl schrieb:


> [email protected] Sonntags-Frühschicht: wer fährt denn diesmal? wär nett, wenn ihr hier mal
> ein kurzes Statement absetzen würdet


Die Sonntagsfrühschicht war auf Alpenexkursion. Do von Finkenberg (A) über das Tuxer Joch ins Schmirntal. Fr von dort über Sattelbergalm und Brenner Grenzkammstrasse zur Enzianhütte. Sa über das Schlüsseljoch und Pfitscherjoch zurück nach Finkenberg. So wurde die Exkursion in Mayrhofen mit der Befahrung von "Himmelfahrt" und "Höllenritt" abgeschlossen. 

Bewertung: 100 x  

Ein paar Fottos gibt es die Tage 



taifun schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Axel....auf ein neues


Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir. 

Außerdem die allerbesten Wünsche für Moritz und Jenna.


----------



## gloshabigur (23. August 2010)

Apropos Alpen: hier ein paar Bilder aus der Schweiz:





































Aber jetzt geht's wieder in den Deister. Freu mich schon auf das gute alte Heimatrevier.


----------



## zoomie (23. August 2010)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Camping ist erledigt und bin endlich wieder da.
> 
> ...


 

Erschwerte Bedingungen für's fahren am Wochenende:

Stadtfest in Barsinghausen      


 auch von mir alles Gute ! Männer werden ja nicht alt, sondern nur interessant  Feier schön!


----------



## matzinski (23. August 2010)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Apropos Alpen: hier ein paar Bilder aus der Schweiz:
> 
> ....
> 
> Aber jetzt geht's wieder in den Deister. Freu mich schon auf das gute alte Heimatrevier.


Schöne Bilder. Das sieht ja nach einer gelungenen Tour aus. Kleine Runde ums Matterhorn? 

Sonst alles heil geblieben?


----------



## Deistertommy (23. August 2010)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Apropos Alpen: hier ein paar Bilder aus der Schweiz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Tolle Bilder!!! 

- - - NEID - - -


----------



## gloshabigur (23. August 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder. Das sieht ja nach einer gelungenen Tour aus. Kleine Runde ums Matterhorn?



Davos - Zermatt in 7 Tagen, 380 km, 11.800 hm



matzinski schrieb:


> Sonst alles heil geblieben?



Bike hat gelitten ; zum Glück nur Kleinteile auszutauschen.
7 Tage Alpen ohne Sturz - Deister ist härter


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. August 2010)

dem lieben Axel erstmal einen herzhaften Glückwunsch :

mein neuer chinaböller ist soeben eingetroffen. Das Ding ist der Hammer  und ist per Fernbedienung dimmbar  

die Nacht kann kommen


----------



## Skyjet (24. August 2010)

da schließ ich mich an...Axel alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag...


----------



## stefan64 (24. August 2010)

Von mir auch nochmal Happy Birthday an den Bikeoppa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (24. August 2010)

Danke für die Glückwünsche 

Gibt's denn am Wochenende ne Gelegenheit für'n gepflegten Geburtstagsride?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche
> 
> Gibt's denn am Wochenende ne Gelegenheit für'n gepflegten Geburtstagsride?



hier in Basche ist Stadtfest, da gibt´s nach´m Stammtisch am Freitag ne Gelegenheit für´n zünfiges Geburtstagsbier  

ne übernachtungsmöglichkeit inklusive


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. August 2010)

@Oppa: Von mir auch noch herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Skyjet (24. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche
> 
> Gibt's denn am Wochenende ne Gelegenheit für'n gepflegten Geburtstagsride?




Ich wäre dabei....

Mein Vorschlag: Sonntag Nachmittag Enduro Tour!


----------



## Phil81 (24. August 2010)

Wie wärs mal mit dem Harz


----------



## Jennfa (24. August 2010)

In den Harz würd ich auch gern nochmal. Würde mir aber im September besser passen . Wäre schön, wenn man hier mal ne nette Runde dafür zusammen trommeln könnte . Das wär doch mal was.


----------



## zoomie (24. August 2010)

Wollten wir nicht nochmal nach Winterberg?


----------



## Jennfa (24. August 2010)

jepp, deswegen habe ich dich gerade versucht zu erreichen . Habs erstmal als Vorschlag in die IG geschrieben !


----------



## 1Tintin (24. August 2010)

Hi,
ist jemand morgen dabei ne Feierabenrunde zu drehen?
Ich schlage vor ab 1800 Basche / Spochtplatz

Hebbiie Börsday auch von mir, Exto!! ;-)

Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (24. August 2010)

Axel, auch ich wünsch dir alles Gute für dein nächstes rennfreies Jahr  und 
Auf das du jede Menge Moddertouren machen kannst, unzählige Springerplatten am Annaturm verzehren kannst und die Knochen heile bleiben 
Der Deister braucht dich !


----------



## freerider03 (24. August 2010)

moin


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Moin
> ja
> Mein Frau sagte, was du gestern bei uns gegessen hast waren keine Gummibärchen sondern die Goldfische!





freerider03 schrieb:


> moin


Hast du schon gesagt.
Wann kriege ich mein Hollandrad zurück?
Denk an die Goldfische


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. August 2010)

samstag treffen 10.00 uhr (wird wohl laube werden )
"entspannte" endurotour im deister mit ein paar lockeren trails

-sat
-steingarten
-barbie
-usw, usw. 

eventuell wird´s auch in den westdeister verlegt. 
der termin und die uhrzeit stehen aber schonmal fest


----------



## matzinski (24. August 2010)

so Leut's. wie versprochen ein paar Fotos 

rauf aufs Tuxer Joch








und wieder runter
























rauf zum Sattelberg vorbei am "bösen Bauern"




dit is mal 'nen Schnitzadler, woll?




nach Befahrung der Brenner Grenzkammstrasse wieder runter auf Traumtrail ins Brennertal








und wieder rauf zum Schlüsseljoch




endlich oben




Ausblick zum Pfundererjoch




und wieder runter












Boxenstopp




Opfer








Stefan hat fertig


----------



## kai_sl (24. August 2010)

hey matze, was für coole pics, also wirklich 
ihr seht absolut profimäßig aus, ihr bezwinger der berge 

und nicht nur die abgerissenen stollen an eurem reifen erinnern mich an meinen alp-X  

ich freu mich auf weitere berichte von euch, viell. auf der nächsten frühschicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightWing77 (25. August 2010)

Hi Axel, 
zwar etwas spät aber auch von mir noch 
Hoffe doch Du hast es ordentlich krachen lassen

Sind leider erst einmal zusammen gefahren, zoomie u. Deistertommy waren noch dabei. Aber das Leben ist noch lang, werden bestimmt noch den ein oder anderen Trail gemeinsam unter die Stollen nehemen


----------



## NightWing77 (25. August 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Wollten wir nicht nochmal nach Winterberg?



Winterberg wär ich wohl dabei wenn mein Automobil endlich wieder einwandfrei läuft.

War dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal innem Park u. dabei wollt ich bestimmt so an die Tausendmal hin.

Außerdem muß meine nagelneue Panzerjacke endlich mal eingeweiht werden, liegt schon seit Monaten rum und staubt ein.


----------



## NightWing77 (25. August 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit dem Harz



Harz !?
Gerne, wäre wohl dabei.

In welchem Gebiet soll denn so gefahren werden ?


----------



## Madeba (25. August 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> ...Stefan hat fertig



uups... 

sieht nicht nach einem entspannten Tourende aus. Konntet Ihr das wieder kalt zurückverformen, oder habt Ihr die nächste Dorfschmiede aufgesucht ?


----------



## matzinski (25. August 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> uups...
> 
> sieht nicht nach einem entspannten Tourende aus. Konntet Ihr das wieder kalt zurückverformen, oder habt Ihr die nächste Dorfschmiede aufgesucht ?


Stefan hatte bis kurz vor Tourende sein Bike immer nur punktuell zerstört, so dass es immer noch fuhr. Kurz vor Schluss (noch ca. 2 km) aber unterlief ihm dann doch der finale Schaltfehler beim Überholvorgang vermeintlich schwächerer Konkurrent(inn)en . So musste er die letzten Meter zu Fuß bewältigen. Am nächsten Tag stand nur noch Seilbahn fahren und Downhill an. Ein funktionierendes Schaltwerk wurde nicht mehr benötigt. Also hatte Stefan alles soweit gerade gebogen, dass das Schaltwerk gerade noch als Kettenspanner taugte.


----------



## schappi (25. August 2010)

Ihr seht mich neidzerfressen vor meinem Computer sitzen!

Steffan, liest du im Uphill Taschenbücher, damit es dir nicht so langweilig wird?




Gruß
Schappi


----------



## 1Tintin (25. August 2010)

Erinnerung!

Hi,
ist jemand heute dabei ne Feierabenrunde zu drehen?
Ich schlage vor ab 1800 Basche / Spochtplatz.

Tintin


----------



## exto (25. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> samstag treffen 10.00 uhr (wird wohl laube werden )
> "entspannte" endurotour im deister mit ein paar lockeren trails
> 
> -sat
> ...



dabei!


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. August 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Ihr seht mich neidzerfressen vor meinem Computer sitzen!
> 
> Steffan, liest du im Uphill Taschenbücher, damit es dir nicht so langweilig wird?
> 
> ...




oder ist es ein Notenständer für deutsches Volksgut


----------



## Hitzi (25. August 2010)

@ Axel: Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (25. August 2010)

Das war schon interessant ...........





http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-den-Stadtteilen/West/Diebe-stehlen-Fahrraeder-im-Wert-von-19.000-Euro

Mit Blick auf den Deister 

Mehr darf ich nicht verraten


----------



## tom de la zett (25. August 2010)

dann gibts wohl günstig Dynamics Räder bald in der Bucht....


----------



## 1Tintin (25. August 2010)

Fahre in 10 min ab.
Bis denne


----------



## Scott865 (25. August 2010)

@ frühschicht 
tolle bilder,bin auch schon auf storys gespannt.fahrt ihr So wieder oder habt ihr jetzt motivationsloch.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. August 2010)

Hallo Tintin. Wir fahren doch jetzt immer donnerstags die feierabendrunde. Alsomorgen Abend geht's um 18:00 los vom spochtplatz Basche. Es hat sich für morgen ein neuer deisterfreun.de Anwärter angesagt der genug von den forstautobahnen hat.


----------



## matzinski (25. August 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @ frühschicht
> tolle bilder,bin auch schon auf storys gespannt.fahrt ihr So wieder oder habt ihr jetzt motivationsloch.


Ich bin für die nächsten beiden Sonntage raus. Kann leider nicht.  Ggf. würde ich aber nächsten Donnerstag 'ne kleine Spätschicht fahren wollen. Also von Motivationsloch kann keine Rede sein.



tom de la zett schrieb:


> dann gibts wohl günstig Dynamics Räder bald in der Bucht....


Wenn die Diebe nicht blöd waren, haben sie die stehen lassen


----------



## Hitzi (26. August 2010)

Die Sicht auf die Bikes aus 25 Meter Höhe in der Dunkelheit ist da sehr beschränkt


----------



## Madeba (26. August 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Die Sicht auf die Bikes aus 25 Meter Höhe in der Dunkelheit ist da sehr beschränkt


 
...
Unterdessen auf dem Dache
Ist man tätig bei der Sache.
Durch die Luke mit Vergnügen
Sehen sie die Räder liegen...
Max hat schon mit Vorbedacht
Eine Angel mitgebracht. 

Schnupdiwup! Da wird nach oben
Schon ein Rad heraufgehoben.
Schnupdiwup! Jetzt Numro zwei;
Schnupdiwup! Jetzt Numro drei;
Und jetzt kommt noch Numro vier:
Schnupdiwup! Dich haben wir!! -

Aber schon sind sie ganz munter
Fort und von dem Dach herunter. - 
Na! Das wird Spektakel geben,
Denn der Hitzi kommt soeben...

(frei nach W.B.)


----------



## exto (26. August 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (26. August 2010)

Mist, nur ein Dynamics. Ich wollte doch das Trek!


----------



## tom de la zett (26. August 2010)

Hier sind ja echt kreative Köpfe versteckt unter uns !


----------



## 1Tintin (26. August 2010)

Ist Mittwochs jetzt immer Bikefreier Deister??

war gestern ganz unheimlich, soo ohne Biker zu treffen.

Tintin


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. August 2010)

ich hab richtig lust ,heute mal dem wetter zu zeigen was ich von ihm so halte . 
will daher  gg. 18.00 uhr schauen, wie der wald  mit dem bißchen regen so umgeht. 
mein hardtail muss auch mal wieder bewegt werden, sauber muss es auch mal wieder werden , also.... geht´s in den wald. 

noch wer lust, sich vom wetter den tag nicht vermiesen zu lassen  ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. August 2010)

Ich will auch mal meine Schlechtwetterfestigkeit vor dem Brocken rocken testen. Wollen wir uns am spochplatz treffen? Matze? Du auch? Alleine stelle ich meine Selbstdisziplin doch infrage.


----------



## Hitzi (26. August 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> ...
> Unterdessen auf dem Dache
> Ist man tätig bei der Sache.
> Durch die Luke mit Vergnügen
> ...


Sehr fein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (26. August 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal meine Schlechtwetterfestigkeit vor dem Brocken rocken testen. Wollen wir uns am spochplatz treffen? Matze? Du auch? Alleine stelle ich meine Selbstdisziplin doch infrage.


Heute wird das leider nix. Hab' leider das falsche Bike mit zur Arbeit genommen  Außerdem sieht es tatsächlich auch später nach Dauerregen aus. Ich wünsche viel Spass beim Schlammsuhlen .


----------



## kai_sl (26. August 2010)

Hey, Fango ist gesund und macht auch noch n frischen Teint


----------



## Power-Valve (26. August 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> dem lieben Axel erstmal einen herzhaften Glückwunsch :
> 
> mein neuer chinaböller ist soeben eingetroffen. Das Ding ist der Hammer  und ist per Fernbedienung dimmbar
> 
> die Nacht kann kommen



Fernbedienung? Welchen Boeller hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. August 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Fernbedienung? Welchen Boeller hast du denn bestellt?



die hier......
https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.36018

die Fernbedienung ist allerdings am Kabel. Ich nehme diese dann als Lenkerlampe und die andere vom letzten Jahr bleibt aufm Kopp


----------



## Power-Valve (26. August 2010)

die hatte ich letztens auch schon bestaunt... mal schauen wann ich das naechste Mal was bestelle ;-)

Berichte mal ob das ggueber dem kleinen Modell nen sichtbaren Unterschied macht... bis morgen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. August 2010)

ich bin dann jetzt mal im wald unterwegs


----------



## Paskull (26. August 2010)

Ihr Technikspezis könnt sicher helfen.

Wenn ich die Hinterradbrense anziehe kann ich das Rad trotzden ein bischen vor und zurück bewegen.
Dies liegt scheinbar daran das sich die Bremsscheibe auf der Narbe bewegen kann bzw sich auf dem Shimanocenterlock bewegt.

Wie stelle ich es ab? Ist Zwar nur wenig aber unangenehm und besser wird es sicher auch nicht. 


Thx Pascal


@ sky Btw winterberg bin ich vermutlich dabei, Frau aber nicht.


----------



## _Sync_ (26. August 2010)

Das sollte in Ordnung sein, da gibts auch nichts abzustellen. 

Der Centerlock sollte sich eigentlich nicht bewegen die Bremsbeläge in der Zange tun dies aber, ist bei allen Scheibenbremsen die ich besitze so.


----------



## Janemann (26. August 2010)

Nabend!
Nach 6 Wochen ohne Biken im Deister, (bin zum 2ten mal Papa geworden) will ich am Wochenende eeendlich mal wieder starten! Habe gehört das ihr den Ladies inzwischen meidet, ist das noch aktuell? Wie schauts mit dem Grabweg aus? Steht da alles noch?
Danke und Gruss, Jan


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. August 2010)

nettes Wetter.   Der Hund hatte leider keine Lust mehr. Deshalb war ich nur ne halbe Stunde unterwegs   Hose und Jacke haben den Brocken-Rocken Test bestanden, die Schuhe nicht. 

@ janemann: den ladies meiden wir, weil dort Rotwildeinstandsgebiet ist. Die Viecher sind ungleich scheuer als Wildschweine und Dammwild. Der Grabweg incl. Barbie ist dafür wieder hammermäßig hergerichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (26. August 2010)

Ne das habe ich schon kontrolliert. Die sitzen fest es ist die Scheibe.
Eben Hinterrad ausgebaut und man kann die Scheibe bischen bewegen.

Thx


----------



## matzinski (26. August 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> Ne das habe ich schon kontrolliert. Die sitzen fest es ist die Scheibe.
> Eben Hinterrad ausgebaut und man kann die Scheibe bischen bewegen.
> 
> Thx


Musst du mit leben oder die Nabe und Scheibe gegen Nabe mit 6-Loch Befestigung austauschen. Da wackelt nix.


----------



## Scott865 (27. August 2010)

@Paskull
Hast dir schon mal die Verzahnung der Bremscheibe und der Aufnahme angesehen?

Ein Kollege hatte das Problem auch mal,kann mich dunkel dran erinnern das er was von ner ausgeschlagenen Centerlockaufnahme geredet hat.
Ist dem ganzen wohl mit Loctie(Schraubenfest) zu Leibe gerückt und hat den Verschlußring über Gebühr angezogen war aber keine dauerhafte Lösung.


----------



## Paskull (27. August 2010)

Sowas hatte ich befürchtet. Wozu soll dieser Centerlock Mist eigendlich gut sein? Schrauben wären mit lieber.

Na mal sehen bremse muss auch mal entlüftet werden. Hat das schonmal jemand selber gemacht oder bring ich es dafür zur Werkstatt? 
Dann könnten die sich auch gleich das Centerlock ansehen.

Thx für die Hilfe.


----------



## matzinski (27. August 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> Sowas hatte ich befürchtet. Wozu soll dieser Centerlock Mist eigendlich gut sein? Schrauben wären mit lieber.
> 
> Na mal sehen bremse muss auch mal entlüftet werden. Hat das schonmal jemand selber gemacht oder bring ich es dafür zur Werkstatt?
> Dann könnten die sich auch gleich das Centerlock ansehen.
> ...


Selbermachen ist nicht schwierig. Was für 'ne Bremse hast du denn? Soweit ich mich erinnere doch die Avid Elixier. Wenn du das Entlüften selber machen willst, brauchst du dafür ein Entlüftungskit (bleeding kit). Das kostet um die 30 Euronen. Auf Dauer lohnt das, sich so was mal anzuschaffen. In der aktuellen Ausgabe der "Mountainbike" findest du eine Anleitung, wie man's macht. Zur Not tut es auch die Anleitung, die beim Entlüftungskit dabei ist.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425934


----------



## Jimmy (27. August 2010)

video und anleitung:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tuesday-bleeding-avid-brakes-2010.html


----------



## Skyjet (27. August 2010)

moin...irgendwer heute Abend unterwegs? So gegen 1800 Uhr?


----------



## Paskull (27. August 2010)

Hammer Leute! Danke! 
Nachdem die hier 24 für die entlüftung einer bremse Wollen habe ich das Bleedingset bestellt.

Ja eine Elixir. Bin mal gespannt wie es klappt.

Gruß aus M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. August 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> moin...irgendwer heute Abend unterwegs? So gegen 1800 Uhr?



ja.... Richtung Bantorfer Höhe zum DF-Stammtisch


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. August 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ja.... Richtung Bantorfer Höhe zum DF-Stammtisch


 

bitte alle an heute abend denken :

stammtisch der deisterfreun.de in der bantdorfer höhe um 19.00 uhr. 

thema - legalisierung der trials und ergebnisse des runden tisches der region hannover


----------



## kai_sl (27. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> stammtisch der deisterfreun.de in der bantdorfer höhe um 19.00 uhr.


 

Hallo deisterfreun.de,
da ihr hier allgemein postet:
ich möchte mal vorsichtig anklopfen + hören, wie ihr das seht, wenn man als (Noch-)Nicht-Deisterfreun.d an eurem Treffen teilnehmen möchte.
Ist Euch das genehm oder eher nicht?


----------



## zoomie (27. August 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> Hallo deisterfreun.de,
> da ihr hier allgemein postet:
> ich möchte mal vorsichtig anklopfen + hören, wie ihr das seht, wenn man als (Noch-)Nicht-Deisterfreun.d an eurem Treffen teilnehmen möchte.
> Ist Euch das genehm oder eher nicht?


 

Darfst erst mitspielen wenn Du 'drin' bist. 

Deshalb steht da ja auch deisterfreun.de - Stammtisch .

Das allgemeine posten war, denk ich, nur zur Erinnerung weil's um 'ne wichtige Sache geht.


----------



## Scott-y (27. August 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> moin...irgendwer heute Abend unterwegs? So gegen 1800 Uhr?


Schwimmen oder Fahren?


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. August 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> Hallo deisterfreun.de,
> da ihr hier allgemein postet:
> ich möchte mal vorsichtig anklopfen + hören, wie ihr das seht, wenn man als (Noch-)Nicht-Deisterfreun.d an eurem Treffen teilnehmen möchte.
> Ist Euch das genehm oder eher nicht?


 
du kannst *selbstverständlich* vorbeikommen. 
wir wollen ja auch *alle*  spaß haben auf den trails . 

bis heute abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (27. August 2010)

..na wenn der chef das sagt, dann revidier ich mal meine Aussage..
..bis heute abend


----------



## afausl (27. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> samstag treffen 10.00 uhr (wird wohl laube werden )
> "entspannte" endurotour im deister mit ein paar lockeren trails
> 
> -sat
> ...





steht der Termin noch, und wenn ja steht der Startpunkt schon fest?
ich würde morgen früh spontan entscheiden ob ich mir das antun möchte.


----------



## kai_sl (27. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du kannst *selbstverständlich* vorbeikommen.
> wir wollen ja auch *alle* spaß haben auf den trails .
> 
> bis heute abend


 

vielen Dank für die nette Einladung!  
ich hoffe, dass ichs schaff ... muss leider bis ca.18h arbeiten, wird knapp nach Bantorf raus


----------



## Skyjet (27. August 2010)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Schwimmen oder Fahren?



wohl eher schwimmen.....daher cancelled


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> thema - legalisierung der trials und ergebnisse des runden tisches der region hannover




ach ja??? Für mich geht´s in erster Linie um gegrillte Leber und Pilsbier


----------



## Hitzi (27. August 2010)

Passt mit dabei auf Stefan auf damit er sich nicht wieder in komischen Zuständen in die Bahn setzt


----------



## Octane (27. August 2010)

Nabend!
Findet morgen (Samstag) die Endurorunde mit Evil statt??


----------



## exto (28. August 2010)

10:00h am Pass.
10:30h Laube


----------



## Madeba (28. August 2010)

gab's das hier schon ?

zeigt doch mal wieder deutlich: Federweg, Bremsscheibengröße und Protektorengelumpe wird im allgemeinen stark überbewertet 

außer vielleicht der Protektor in der Hose 

@exto: Singlespeed ist auch irgendwie overdressed...


----------



## taifun (28. August 2010)

Ja.....!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7421608#post7421608


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. August 2010)

jemand morgen bei den 3h von detmold am start?


----------



## Midnight (28. August 2010)

Hat noch jemand Lust, bei dem angenehmen Wetter, heute zum Spätnachmittag/Abend auf eine Runde durch den Deister zu radeln?


----------



## exto (28. August 2010)

Seeehr geile Tour mal wieder. Ich bin kaputt wie 1000 Mann


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. August 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke aus dem Bikeurlaub in Österreich 

Ort ist Sölden und Umgebung:













Cya im Deister


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Seeehr geile Tour mal wieder. Ich bin kaputt wie 1000 Mann



stimmt, war echt megageil. 
war um 18.30 dann auch endlich mal am auto .
dann so dreckig wie ich war in den nächsten laden und erstmal nen rumpsteak und nen fettes 350 g nackensteak gekauft. 

jetzt bin ich satt und happy  

fast 5h fahrtzeit ,50 km und knapp 1600 hm mit dem dicken bock haben garnicht so weh getan .


----------



## atrailsnail (28. August 2010)

Jau, sehr geniale Tour. Ich hatte beim Abendbrot ´ne Menge zu erzählen. 
Aber sobald ich nen FullFace anschaffe, ist es mit dem häuslichen Frieden vorbei: dann weiß die Liebste, was ich vorhabe... 
Roudy, alles klar?


----------



## exto (28. August 2010)

Mitspracherechte des Partners werden bei gewissen Themen stark überbewertet. 
Das gilt natürlich für beide Seiten. Klingt komisch, funktioniert aber oft hevorragend...


----------



## RADikaler1 (28. August 2010)

Hallo Deisterfreund.de,

habe mich nun angemeldet. Wollte auch gleich ne private Nachricht an roudy_da_tree schicken, habe aber Schimpfe bekommen, dass ich das nur darf, wenn ich zunächst einen Beitrag schreibe...
Das ist hiermit nun geschehen.

Puh, ich weiß schon, warum ich mich so selten bei Internet-Foren anmelde:
Es ist leichter mit nem Racehardtail irgendeinen beliebigen Trail im Deister runterzufahren als diese Dinger zu benutzen. 

Naja, wird wohl mit der Zeit auch für mich verständlicher... 

Viele Grüße

Peta


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. August 2010)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Jau, sehr geniale Tour. Ich hatte beim Abendbrot ´ne Menge zu erzählen.
> Aber sobald ich nen FullFace anschaffe, ist es mit dem häuslichen Frieden vorbei: dann weiß die Liebste, was ich vorhabe...
> Roudy, alles klar?



Yo, alles bestens. Meine Frau tickt da anders, die läßt mich fahren weil ich einen Fullface trage.
Heute hatte ich ohne ziemlich Schei$$e ausgesehen.
Die Zähne wären weg 

Stolz bin ich drauf, dass zum ersten mal jemnad gesagt hat ich war zu schnell. 
Sonst war ich immer zu langsam 

Ein komisches Bild hat sich eingebrannt: ohne dass ich die Hände nach vorn gekriegt hätte kam der Stein der Google immer näher bis das Geräusch von berstendem Plastik die optischen eindrücke untermalt hat.
Nix passiert, ausser 12x soviel Adrenalin wie ich bis zuhause abbauen konnte. Habe sicher etwas verstrahlt gewirkt. Nach 2 Weizen und 2 Korn war aber alles wieder ok.
Mein Gattin hat gelacht, dass ich wg. radeln das erste mal einen Termin versemmelt habe.

Hau rein
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (29. August 2010)

Sei mal froh, dass wir unsere zahlreichen Ideen zur Gestaltung des Telefonats zwischen Sören und Maria doch nicht umgesetzt haben  wir haben uns köstlich amüsiert: Listen-Roudy vergisst einen Termin! Das hätte keiner für möglich gehalten

Willkommen im Club 

Schön, dass dir nix passiert ist !!! Dornröschen ist ja jetzt nich direkt die ideale Stelle, das erste mal wegen "deutlich zu schnell" auf die Bretter zu gehen


----------



## Jennfa (29. August 2010)

Schade, dass wir euch verpasst haben. Wetter- und Trailmäßig war das echt ein genialer Tag...man merkt so langsam, dass der Sommer sich verabschiedet und der Herbst kommt . Und ich bin endlich mal wieder Teerweg gefahren  .


----------



## Frolewe (29. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Meine Frau tickt da anders, die läßt mich fahren weil ich einen Fullface trage.
> 
> Mein Gattin hat gelacht, dass ich wg. radeln das erste mal einen Termin versemmelt habe.


 
Roudy, wo hast Du denn ein derart brauchbares Exemplar Weibchen gefunden? In Deinem Backofen? Respekt...

Ich hab schon vorwurfsvolle Blicke geerntet, als ich von 2,25" auf 2,4" umgebaut habe...


----------



## Jimmy (29. August 2010)

Verdammt, ich bin neidisch. Blöder Schreibtisch.

Gemeinsame Trailtour im Wiehen am 11.09.?


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. August 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich bin neidisch. Blöder Schreibtisch.
> 
> Gemeinsame Trailtour im Wiehen am 11.09.?



kannst du auch sein  

11/09 ist blöd, da bekomm ich keine freigabe  

18/09 ist rtf in lauenau 

... 

aber ende september könnte ich


----------



## Jimmy (29. August 2010)

18.09 kann ich auch nicht. 25.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. August 2010)

Am 25.09. besteht für mich die Hoffnung, endlich wieder fahren zu können. Mal sehen, was bis dahin wieder so geht...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. August 2010)

Frolewe schrieb:


> Roudy, wo hast Du denn ein derart brauchbares Exemplar Weibchen gefunden? In Deinem Backofen? Respekt...
> 
> Ich hab schon vorwurfsvolle Blicke geerntet, als ich von 2,25" auf 2,4" umgebaut habe...



Lange Geschichte ohne Nachmachtipps. 
Bin aber - ohne Schei$$ jeden morgen beim Aufwachen dankbar für diesen Zufall 

Grob gesagt, mit meinem Ableben bei einer Fahrradtour rechnet sie nicht.
Kratzer und Materialschäden sind ok, solange Familien funktioniert und ich nicht jammere. "Hör auf zu jammern oder laß es sein"


----------



## schappi (29. August 2010)

Bei meiner weiteten sich früher immer die Pupillen etwas wenn ich sagte ich fahre mit Hoerman los. 
Das hat sich aber auch mit der Zeit verwachsen nachdem ich nach einer Woche Alpen mit Hoerman und Varadero ohne bleibende Schäden zurückgekommen bin.
Teilnahme der Frauen an Stammtischen entkrampft da spürbar.


----------



## schappi (29. August 2010)

Apropos Stammtisch!!!
wir müssen über einen Termin für den Saisonabschlussstammtisch nachdenken.
Da gilt es die Saison in Form einer Bildershow und in der Ehrung des Köpperkönigs abzuschließen.
Exto brennt bestimmt schon darauf den Pokal weiter zu geben.
Es gibt auch schon 2 ganz heiße Kandidaten darauf:
-- Einer der sich in 2 aufeinander folgenden Jahren den Knochen gebrochen hat, den man sich theoretisch nicht brechen kann.
-- Ein Anderer, für dessen Rettung nach einem Sturz Ca. 50 Sanitäter, Feuerwehrleute, THW und Polizisten ausgerückt sind.



Die Wahl wird schwer! Wir werden sie vor Ort und geheim durchführen lassen und den Pokal nach mir und Exto einem würdigen Nachfolger übergeben!

Ach ja:
Ort: BH
Zeit: 19:00 Uhr

Tag 22.10 oder 5.11. oder 6.11.

Wie ist die Meinung?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. August 2010)

Gut, dass in Österreich nicht so viele Zeugen dabei waren...


----------



## taifun (29. August 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 18/09 ist rtf in lauenau



Du fährst eine RTF ? Weißt du,worauf du dich einläßt?


----------



## chris2305 (29. August 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Du fährst eine RTF ? Weißt du,worauf du dich einläßt?



Die 85 km wird er wohl überstehen. Da geht es doch um nix, kein Zeitlimit...

Ist aber am 19.09.


----------



## taifun (29. August 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Die 85 km wird er wohl überstehen. Da geht es doch um nix, kein Zeitlimit...
> 
> Ist aber am 19.09.



Da irrst Du,es wird immer in der ersten Gruppe volles Tempo gefahren.Das heißt Renntempo und versucht schnell in Ziel zu kommen.
So 38-42er schnitt ist völlig normal


----------



## chris2305 (29. August 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Da irrst Du,es wird immer in der ersten Gruppe volles Tempo gefahren.Das heißt Renntempo und versucht schnell in Ziel zu kommen.
> So 38-42er schnitt ist völlig normal



Wir fahren ja nicht in der ersten Gruppe, wozu auch??


----------



## RADikaler1 (29. August 2010)

RTF in Lauenau? Bin ich auch dabei. Ist immer eine tolle Veranstaltung! Meiner Meinung nach sogar die schönste RTF im Norden. Empfehlenswert ist allerdings die 113 km-Strecke. Da hat man eine Weserüberquerung mit Fähre zum kurz wieder Luft schnappen. 
Ansonsten ist da wirklich ballern bis die Lunge brennt angesagt!!! 

So, fertig ist der Beitrag Nr. 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (29. August 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Die 85 km wird er wohl überstehen. Da geht es doch um nix, kein Zeitlimit...


gerade hatte ich noch überlegt, ob ich mir die 150km oder doch die 210km gebe :kotz:... und dann das...

warum wollt Ihr nur 85km fahren ? Lohnt doch garnicht 

Rennrad oder MTB ?


----------



## RADikaler1 (29. August 2010)

Auf jeden Fall RR!!!


----------



## Madeba (29. August 2010)

RADikaler1 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall RR!!!



ok, ich präzisiere: MTB mit Slicks...

mein "Rennrad" ist evtl. ein bißchen zu schwer für die hm und die Abfahrten werde ich wegen der Kurven wohl kaum ausfahren können...


----------



## RADikaler1 (29. August 2010)

Und dann die 210 km? Ich ziehe meinen nicht vorhandenen Wanderhut!!!
Aber gut mit Slicks mag das noch gehen...


----------



## chris2305 (29. August 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> gerade hatte ich noch überlegt, ob ich mir die 150km oder doch die 210km gebe :kotz:... und dann das...
> 
> warum wollt Ihr nur 85km fahren ? Lohnt doch garnicht
> 
> Rennrad oder MTB ?



Bei den 85 km fährt man auch mit der Fähre, nur muss man nicht mehr über die Schaumburg und von Bad Münder aus sind es dann auch über 100 km.

Fahren mit RR, aber halt locker.

Aber Markus, lass dich nicht aufhalten!!!


----------



## taifun (29. August 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Wir fahren ja nicht in der ersten Gruppe, wozu auch??


Damit es Spaß macht... alles andere ist Spazierenfahren...so sind die blauen halt


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. August 2010)

113  hört sich doch gut an . 

ich glaub die nehm ich


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. August 2010)

Habe grad ein Angebot bekommen, an dem WE eine Gruppe in "klein PdS" zu guiden.
Falls das platzt - würde mir jemand ein RR leihen?

Zur Strecke: Wenn Ihr eh nur Tourentempo plant, sind dann 113km = 3:05h ausreichend?
Besser 150 und ´ne Stunde länger kotzen


----------



## Power-Valve (29. August 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Habe grad ein Angebot bekommen, an dem WE eine Gruppe in "klein PdS" zu guiden.
> Falls das platzt - würde mir jemand ein RR leihen?
> 
> Zur Strecke: Wenn Ihr eh nur Tourentempo plant, sind dann 113km = 3:05h ausreichend?
> Besser 150 und ´ne Stunde länger kotzen



ich denke da auch gerade drueber nach... aber die 113km in 3h ist wohl recht sportlich, da stand was von 1900hm... Lecker...

...der Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. August 2010)

Bei ner RTF ist grundsätzlich die längste der angebotenen Strecken angesagt. Dazu ein MTB mit Slicks und dem Dreck vom letzten Wochenende. Wadenteddy dunkel anfärben (Mascara tuts auch) und die Freeridehose anziehen. Dann ist der Unterhaltungsfaktor am größten...

So oder so: Ihr werdet Leute kennen lernen, die ihr nie sehen wolltet


----------



## Power-Valve (30. August 2010)

exto schrieb:


> ...
> So oder so: Ihr werdet Leute kennen lernen, die ihr nie sehen wolltet



Meinst du die mit den rasierten Beinen, die beim ersten Huegel schon Kraempfe bekommen? Fahren sonst nur Hamburg und Baerlin...


----------



## chris2305 (30. August 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Meinst du die mit den rasierten Beinen, die beim ersten Huegel schon Kraempfe bekommen? Fahren sonst nur Hamburg und Baerlin...



Soeren???


----------



## Dease (30. August 2010)

Hi Leute!
Wir (BarbieSHGF, Matzebu & ich) melden uns vom AlpX zurück. 

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen:












Deistertrailtouren sind die perfekte AlpX-Vorbereitung! 

Bergrunter waren wir nicht zu halten


----------



## Power-Valve (30. August 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Soeren???



Soeren rasiert sich heimlich die Beine?


----------



## schappi (30. August 2010)

@ Barbie
Ihr seid ja alle sooo gemein, hier solche Bilder zu posten während ich dieses Jahr ohne Urlaub durchschuften muss!!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (30. August 2010)

Geile Bilder!
Herzlich willkommen zurück im Regen.....



Dease schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Wir (BarbieSHGF, Matzebu & ich) melden uns vom AlpX zurück.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Impressionen:
> ...


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. August 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Wir (BarbieSHGF, Matzebu & ich) melden uns vom AlpX zurück.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Impressionen:
> ...



Dann mal herzlich Willkommen im norddeutschen Schmuddelwetter 
Ihr hättet ruhig mal die Sonne über'm Berg schieben können


----------



## Barbie SHG (30. August 2010)

War total super in den Alpen.
Bis auf einen unserer 6 Tourtage hatten wir jeden Tag Topwetter.
Trails hätten etwas mehr sein können aber das hat die lustige Truppe
(15 Teilnehmer und eine Guide'in) wieder wett gemacht.
SChade, die Zeit verging wie im Flug.
Gestern noch knappe 30 Grad und heute......


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. August 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Soeren rasiert sich heimlich die Beine?


 
heimlich


----------



## Dease (30. August 2010)

Die Truppe war spitze! Gab immer etwas zu Lachen und wir hatten mit unserer Vroni auch nen Top-Guide. Leider musste die zweite Etappe wegen einer Schlechtwetterfront umgelegt werden, so dass wir nicht aufs Plamort hoch sind und uns ein paar super Trails entgangen sind. Die anderen Tage hatten wir super Wetter. Sonnencreme war das wichtigste Utensil.

Ganz im Gegensatz zu hier!

Ich hatte gedacht einen meiner zwei freien Tage noch mal zu ner Deistertrailrunde zu nutzen, aber bei dem Wetter...

Ich arbeite mich gerade durch 3GB Fotos. Sind ein paar richtig geile Bilder dabei.


----------



## taifun (30. August 2010)

Leute,Leute...habt ihr Euch am Wochende alle den Kopf gestoßen
Seid wann seid ihr so heiß drauf RTF zu fahren?

Die gefahr,da von einem in einen Crash verwickelt zu werden ist sehr groß(großer als auf trail im Deister) und die meisten von Euch(entschuldigung)
sind keine geübten Radrenner die im Pulk Rad an Rad;Lenker an Lenker fahren können.Sturz auf derStraße tut weh und es geht immer was kaputt.Aber Erfahrungen für Euch wären das schon.

Die RTF Lauenau ist zwar eine der schwersten in unserem Gebietaber auch sehr beliebt,also viel spaß


----------



## chris2305 (30. August 2010)

Nix gestoßen. War da letztes Jahr und die ist wirklich toll.

Fahren aber nicht wie manch anderer volle Pulle im Pulk mit, sondern genießen die schöne Landschaft in flotter Manier. Dann ist die Gefahr eines Sturzes auch nicht so hoch


----------



## exto (30. August 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Meinst du die mit den rasierten Beinen, die beim ersten Huegel schon Kraempfe bekommen? Fahren sonst nur Hamburg und Baerlin...



Ich meine die, deren veritabler Bierbauch sich, umspannt vom Trikot einer Profimannschaft (gern Team Telekom von '97) über einen 6,39 Kilo-Carbon-Renner wölbt, dessen Kette jede Woche ausgetauscht wird, weil die alte nach der letzten RTF nicht mehr so sauber wie im Neuzustand zu bekommen war...
Wenn dann am Berg geschoben wird, bekommt man gern mal (auch ungefragt) erklärt, man habe aus Zeitgründen noch nicht die neue Campagnolo Super Record 12-fach-Gruppe montieren können und das alte Geraffel von 2009 sei nun mal nicht mehr Stand der Dinge 

Natürlich sind nicht alle so, auf diesen Veranstaltungen. Es gibt auch die, die als Ausdruck ihres rebellischen Individualismus' und ihres weltgewanden Abenteuersinnes einen Tubus-Gepäckträger montieren und sich in das (natürlich originale) Ti-Raleigh-Trikot quetschen, dem noch Reste des des Schweißduftes anhaften, den ihm damal Diddi Thurau verliehen hat.

Echt, interessantes Völkchen, diese Radtouristiker


----------



## schappi (30. August 2010)

Du Zyniker du!
Aber ich brauche solche Veranstaltungen mit Massen auf der Strasse auch nicht

Evel und ich hatten heute Morgen ein sehr erfolgreiches konspiratives Treffen, mnehr darüber in der IG
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (30. August 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> @ Barbie
> Ihr seid ja alle sooo gemein, hier solche Bilder zu posten während ich dieses Jahr ohne Urlaub durchschuften muss!!
> Gruß
> Schappi



Dafür Arbeitest Du aber auch dort,wo andere gerne im Urlaub wären




exto schrieb:


> Ich meine die, deren veritabler Bierbauch sich, umspannt vom Trikot einer Profimannschaft (gern Team Telekom von '97) über einen 6,39 Kilo-Carbon-Renner wölbt, dessen Kette jede Woche ausgetauscht wird, weil die alte nach der letzten RTF nicht mehr so sauber wie im Neuzustand zu bekommen war...
> Wenn dann am Berg geschoben wird, bekommt man gern mal (auch ungefragt) erklärt, man habe aus Zeitgründen noch nicht die neue Campagnolo Super Record 12-fach-Gruppe montieren können und das alte Geraffel von 2009 sei nun mal nicht mehr Stand der Dinge
> 
> Natürlich sind nicht alle so, auf diesen Veranstaltungen. Es gibt auch die, die als Ausdruck ihres rebellischen Individualismus' und ihres weltgewanden Abenteuersinnes einen Tubus-Gepäckträger montieren und sich in das (natürlich originale) Ti-Raleigh-Trikot quetschen, dem noch Reste des des Schweißduftes anhaften, den ihm damal Diddi Thurau verliehen hat.
> ...



Die gibt es durchaus,und vieles ist wirklich lustig,aber das findet alles hinten statt.Vorne fahren die Vereine mit den Racern,die diese als Strassentraining ansehen und so Renntempo und härte bolzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (30. August 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> dafür arbeitest du aber auch dort,wo andere gerne im urlaub wären
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boah ey!!


----------



## herkulars (30. August 2010)

Mal was nettes aus Finnland:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/12595303"]http://vimeo.com/12595303[/ame]


----------



## taifun (30. August 2010)

Für unsere Racer...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yPhT5u3gnA"]YouTube- FSL deutsch[/nomedia]


----------



## exto (30. August 2010)

Ich will doch nur spielen.

Also nicht alles so ernst nehmen 

Übrigens mal (zur Begriffsklärung) n kleiner WIKI-Ausflug:

_"Zynismus wird sehr oft fälschlich als Synonym zum Sarkasmus  verwendet. Während letzterer aber nur bitter-schwarzhumorige Aussagen bezeichnet, geht Zynismus eigentlich hierüber hinaus und bezieht sich auf den Charakter und die Weltsicht eines Menschen. Sarkasmus ist also nicht unbedingt eine Äußerung von Zynismus (so wie nicht jede boshafte Aussage ein Ausdruck von Bösartigkeit sein muss)."_


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. August 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Für unsere Racer...
> 
> YouTube- FSL deutsch



sieht kagge aus


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. August 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Für unsere Racer...
> 
> YouTube- FSL deutsch



EXTO-Modus an:

Dies ist eine Werbesendung 

weiter gehts gleich im Programm...

Für unsere Racer: Lampensponsor hatten wir schon dieses Jahr, was gibts nächstes Jahr ? Focus-Bikes ? 


Exto-Modus aus!


----------



## taifun (30. August 2010)

Vielleicht...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. August 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Mal was nettes aus Finnland:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/12595303



Sehr gut 
Mein Vorschlag: "ridin´ töW ´11" => IG


----------



## Paskull (31. August 2010)

Nochmal zurück zum Thema Bremsen 
So erfolgreich entlüftet habe ich sie. Gott hat das geblubbert 

Allerdings sitzt sie nun sehr straff sprich ich bekomme zwischen Bremsscheibe und Bremsbelag nichtmal mehr ein Blatt papier.
Dies führ dazu das die Bremse leicht schleift.
Datt nervt.
Wie bekommt man das weg? Avid Elixir R hat afaik keine einstellung dafür.


Thx

P.S. Super Shop entdeckt http://www.tuning-bikes.de 1 Tag Lieferzeit und top Service


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. August 2010)

Hast du vielleicht ein bisschen zuviel Bremsflüssigkeit eingefüllt?


----------



## Paskull (31. August 2010)

Denke eher nicht die kommt ja raus wenn man die Spritze abnimmt.
Erste mal Bremse durchziehen ging auch ins Leere. Sprich konnte Sie durchdrücken ohne wiederstand. Zweite Pumpbewegung dann mit Bremswirkung.
Weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll.
Habe im Moment das Gefühl einer der Kolben geht nicht ganz zurück.


----------



## feldbirne (31. August 2010)

jemand am we im deister zwischen kreuzbuche und mooshütte unterwegs? suche evtl noch ne gruppe der ich mich anschliessen kann..

chris


----------



## matzinski (1. September 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> Denke eher nicht die kommt ja raus wenn man die Spritze abnimmt.
> Erste mal Bremse durchziehen ging auch ins Leere. Sprich konnte Sie durchdrücken ohne wiederstand. Zweite Pumpbewegung dann mit Bremswirkung.
> Weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll.
> Habe im Moment das Gefühl einer der Kolben geht nicht ganz zurück.


Hast du das Entlüften genau nach Anleitung gemacht? Also Bremsbeläge ausgebaut und stattdessen den mitgelieferten Distanzblock zwischen die Kolben geklemmt? Wenn nicht, hast du ggf. zuviel Bremsflüssigkeit im System. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, dass doch noch Luft im System ist. Ich würde das Entlüften nochmal genau nach Anleitung  wiederholen.


----------



## Paskull (1. September 2010)

Jap habe es genau nach dem tollen Video gemacht. Immer wieder reingerannt zum Computer.
Ist halt der Bruchteil eines Milimeters der halt minimal an der Bremsscheibe schleift weil sie nicht 150% Plan ist denke ich.

Werde es einfach nochmal versuchen nachher.


----------



## exto (1. September 2010)

Lass einfach schleifen. Das gibt sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (1. September 2010)

Wollt heut so gegen 17.00 in Benther Berg ist noch wer von den Hannover-Fraktion unterwegs??


----------



## Hitzi (1. September 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> Jap habe es genau nach dem tollen Video gemacht. Immer wieder reingerannt zum Computer.



Ich liebe Laptops


----------



## 1Tintin (1. September 2010)

Hi,
Wie sieht es morgen mit ner Feierabendrunde aus??
so ab 1730 oder 1800  Basche??

Tintin


----------



## Midnight (1. September 2010)

wäre ich wohl mit dabei


----------



## Phil81 (1. September 2010)

Bin dabei! Fahr aber vorher schon mal nen bischen vor.


----------



## 1Tintin (1. September 2010)

ist 1800 ok??


----------



## Phil81 (1. September 2010)

Passt!


----------



## GrayFox (2. September 2010)

feldbirne schrieb:


> jemand am we im deister zwischen kreuzbuche und mooshütte unterwegs? suche evtl noch ne gruppe der ich mich anschliessen kann..
> 
> chris




Hi Chris,
Also ich werde am we auf jedenfall im Deister sein. Nordmannsturm oder Annaturm (wenn die Zeit reicht vielleicht auch beides ). Gibts denn bei der Kreuzbuche gute Strecken?
Also wenn du Lust hast, ich suche noch jmd. mit dem ich fahren kann.


----------



## GrayFox (2. September 2010)

Ist zufällig eine Gruppe am Vormittag unterwegs, oder hat jmd. Lust mit mir zu fahren? Dachte so an 12 oder 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## zoomie (2. September 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wie sieht es morgen mit ner Feierabendrunde aus??
> so ab 1730 oder 1800 Basche??
> 
> Tintin


 
Kann heute leider nicht - muß laaaaaaaaaaange arbeiten.. 

Phil, es tut mir leid..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (2. September 2010)




----------



## Jennfa (2. September 2010)

Euch allen viel Spaß heute Nachmittag im Wald . Wir waren heute Vormittag bis gerade eben mit Steffen (und zu Beginn auch Seppi) in der Ecke Heisterburg  und Dornröschen unterwegs. Da muss ich aber noch üben üben üben. So glitschig wie heute hab ich den aber auch echt noch nicht gesehen. Bei den Anderen sah das irgendwie trotzdem kontrollierter aus als bei mir...wenn ich mal gefahren bin . Aber das wird schon noch! Reifen scheinen da wohl ne untergeordnete Rolle zu spielen. Meinen Kopf müsste man mal ausschalten. Wir sind gerade noch richtig schön nass geworden auf dem RT, aber schön wars trotzdem. Ich hoffe ihr bleibt trocken heute Abend!!! Nächsten Donnerstag bin ich dann hoffentlich auch mal wieder bei der Feierabendrunde dabei . Hab so einige ja schon länger nicht mehr gesehen!


----------



## Phil81 (2. September 2010)

Bin gerade aufm Weg nach Hause schön nass geworden. Werde jetzt noch ne Runde laufen gehen und heute abend schwänzen


----------



## 1Tintin (2. September 2010)

Is denn nachher wer dabei??

Wie war das noch mit der Bike Infection Tour?

Tintin


----------



## Midnight (2. September 2010)

Hmpf, ich melde mich auch mal wieder ab, bin grade erst nach hause gekommen, das wird mir alles zu knapp heute abend.  Zeitlich alles nen bischen stressig die letzten Tage, bin grade am umziehen.

Die Bike Infection Tour, ist Mittwochs 19 Uhr.


Gruß, Timo


----------



## feldbirne (2. September 2010)

GrayFox schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> Also ich werde am we auf jedenfall im Deister sein. Nordmannsturm oder Annaturm (wenn die Zeit reicht vielleicht auch beides ). Gibts denn bei der Kreuzbuche gute Strecken?
> Also wenn du Lust hast, ich suche noch jmd. mit dem ich fahren kann.



hey
klar gibts da gute strecken... sogar ne ziemlich lange... bis zur mooshütte. macht echt laune. wo kommste denn her? wir starten in lauenau..

wetter soll ja auch super werden...


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. September 2010)

geht heute noch was ?

hab keinen bock alleine im wald zu fahren . 


hoerman


----------



## janisj (3. September 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> geht heute noch was ?
> 
> hab keinen bock alleine im wald zu fahren .
> 
> ...



Und was mit Morgen (Samstag)??


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. September 2010)

Ich würde gern am Sonntag wieder fahren. Am liebsten um 10.00 vom BBW richtung ostdeister vorarbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (4. September 2010)

=Homer_Simplon;7526523]Ich würde gern am Sonntag wieder fahren. Am liebsten um 10.00 vom BBW richtung ostdeister vorarbeiten.[/quote]


Wollte morgen auch los, allerdings eher erst mittags. Könnten uns ja treffen zum Mittagessen am Annaturm  oder so 

Hoffe, ihr seid alle heile geblieben beim 'Familienausflug' in Winterberg !


----------



## exto (4. September 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich hab Ryan mal nach eventuellen Sonderkonditionen gefragt, was eine Ay Up Lights - Sammelbestellung angeht. Er sagt, es hängt davon ab, wie viele und welche Kits (V2, V4, V8) geordert werden.

Wenn wir ihm eine ungefähre Hausnummer sagen können, würde er darüber mit seinem Boss verhandeln.

Wer von euch hat denn in dieser Richtung ERNSTHAFTES Interesse?

Ich werd mir auf jeden Fall eine holen. 2er oder 4er weiß ich noch nicht...


----------



## Deistertommy (4. September 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich hab Ryan mal nach eventuellen Sonderkonditionen gefragt, was eine Ay Up Lights - Sammelbestellung angeht. Er sagt, es hängt davon ab, wie viele und welche Kits (V2, V4, V8) geordert werden.
> 
> ...



Ja hier, ich!
2er oder 4er weiß ich noch nicht
Vielleicht ist es ja auch günstiger wenn wir alle 8er nehmen und sie teilen?


----------



## kai_sl (4. September 2010)

hey, was sagt denn die *frühschicht *über den sonntag?
ist da mal wieder jemand am start?

muss mal wieder n bischen dreck schlucken
... hab schon seit wochen keinen hobel mehr bewegt


----------



## matzinski (4. September 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> hey, was sagt denn die *frühschicht *über den sonntag?
> ist da mal wieder jemand am start?
> 
> muss mal wieder n bischen dreck schlucken
> ... hab schon seit wochen keinen hobel mehr bewegt


sorrry kai, morgen noch nich. Stefan und ich sind noch in der Herbstsaisonvorbereitung  Aber nächstes Wochenende geht's wieder los mit der Frühschicht


----------



## kai_sl (4. September 2010)

oki-doke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feldbirne (5. September 2010)

wir treffen uns um 12oo uhr an der kreuzbuche. wer noch lust hat kann sich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## kai_sl (5. September 2010)

wo ist denn die kreuzbuche?


----------



## Midnight (5. September 2010)

Wer startet morgen im Verlauf des Vormittags/Mittags (so ab 11 Uhr) von Barsinghausen aus ? 10 Uhr ist mir noch ein wenig zu früh.

Timo


----------



## feldbirne (5. September 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> wo ist denn die kreuzbuche?




zwischen fernsehturm und heisterburgwall. also wenn du vor dem turm stehst mit dem turm im rücken, fahrst du nach links. dann kommste nach ca. 3km zur kreuzbuche...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. September 2010)

Midnight schrieb:


> Wer startet morgen im Verlauf des Vormittags/Mittags (so ab 11 Uhr) von Barsinghausen aus ? 10 Uhr ist mir noch ein wenig zu früh.
> 
> Timo



Ich fahre um 11.15 vom bbw aus los und nehme traildog janosch mit. Um 12 will ich dann am WK sein und im Osten fahren


----------



## exto (5. September 2010)

Deistertommy schrieb:


> Ja hier, ich!
> 2er oder 4er weiß ich noch nicht
> Vielleicht ist es ja auch günstiger wenn wir alle 8er nehmen und sie teilen?



Ich fürchte, die achter haben auch nur ein Ladegerät


----------



## zoomie (5. September 2010)

Hey Mick - herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zum Geburtstag !

Hab's ja gestern abend schon gesehen, daß Du Dich in der IG vorgestellt hast - und bei meiner Antwort ist dann leider mein 'Netz' flöten gegangen

Ach - und herzlichen Glückwunsch auch an Deine Eltern..

Alles Liebe an taifun und Frau !      Es gibt einen ganz ganz neuen Deisterfreund


----------



## zoomie (5. September 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich fahre um 11.15 vom bbw aus los und nehme traildog janosch mit. Um 12 will ich dann am WK sein und im Osten fahren



Moin - klinke mich um 12h am WK mit ein


----------



## Midnight (5. September 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich fahre um 11.15 vom bbw aus los und nehme traildog janosch mit. Um 12 will ich dann am WK sein und im Osten fahren



Okay cool dann klinke ich mich mit ein


----------



## Jennfa (5. September 2010)

Winterberg war megahammermäßiggenial. Schön, dass doch noch so viele gekommen sind. War echt ne nette Truppe ! Alle sind einigermaßen heile geblieben  und das Wetter passte auch ! Ich bin endlich mal gescheit gedroppt, die kleine schmale Northshore-Wippe gefahren und den Downhill (für mich) fix und mit Sprüngen gescheit runtergefahren. Mehr als ich mir vorgenommen hatte . Alle waren gut unterwegs und hatten nen Riesenspaß ! Danke an alle für den tollen und lustigen Tag und an Paskall für die "Rettung" aus meinem Bike bei der *letzten *Northshore-Abfahrt an einer absolut dämlichen Stelle (ich glaub ich konnte mich einfach nicht mehr konzentrieren)...ist jetzt alles schön lila, passend zum Bikeoutfit . Vielleicht muss ich diesen Herbst doch nochmal hin .
Aber biken ging heute aufm Barbie trotzdem schon wieder ganz gut. Der große Anlieger ist ein Traum , nur an die Hügelchen etwas weiter danach muss ich mich noch gewöhnen . Bei Fabi sah das Durchsurfen oder Rüberspringen doch so flowig und einfach aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (5. September 2010)

ja war ein mega fettes we mit samstag winterberg und heute deister 
ich glaube morgen muß der azubi für mich schuften weil ich mich nicht mehr bewegen kann 
bekomme jetzt meine arme kaum noch hoch


----------



## NightWing77 (5. September 2010)

Yo Winterberg war richtig genial 
Super Truppe und so groß das man mal da und dort mitfahren konnte und spätestens am Lift oben sah man sich wieder. 
War leider erst mein einzigster und wahrscheinlich auch letzter Parkbesuch für dieses Jahr, dabei wollte ich gaaanz oft hin.
Dadurch das ich mich erstmal in Ruhe mit Maren, Paskull und Skyjet im Übungsparcour eingefahren habe, haben dann später die größeren Sprünge all ihren Schrecken verloren 
Bin zum ersten mal ENDLICH gedropt, habe im Slopestyleparcour die ersten drei Drops genommen, der letzte hatte so an die 3 Meter 

War also ein Super We mit na super Truppe


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. September 2010)

In Winterberg soll die Sonne den ganzen Tag geschienen haben.
BÄH !
Wir haben schon die Regenfront im Harz mitgenommen. 
Start 10 Uhr - Regen. Dann gleichmäßiges nieseln mit Schauern bis 13 Uhr.
Als wir alle (ich nicht dank Regenhose) die Sitzpolster so richtig nass hatten kam die Sonne raus und trocknete uns bis zum Tourende um 18 Uhr wieder ab.
Am Ende standen 60km - 1600 Hm und 12 Trails auf der Habenseite.
Aber auch 1 Navi, 1 Handy und 2 Stürze auf der Sollseite.

Mann haben wir viel gesehen und fast alle wichtigen Trails rund um Bad Harzburg gerockt. Teilweise mit soviel Wasser, das Trailsurfen eine andere Bedeutung bekam.
Gleich zu Anfang wollte ich mal so richtig zeigen, wo der Deister-Trail-Hammer hängt und bin im Wheelie von einem der Holzstege runter.
Plopp voll in eine Pfütze - habe da voll den SCHAPPI gemacht.
=> Hinterrad bis zur Nabe in der Pfütze, Vorderrad bis zu Nabe im Schlamm, Roudy bis zu Hals im Gebüsch und Pfütze.
Später habe ich nochmal das Vorderrad so tief im Schlamm versenkt, dass ich es nicht mit einmal ziehen wieder rausbekam 
An einem kleinen 1 Meter Drop habe ich mir das Trinkrblasenmundstück abgerissen. Bäh, wenn der Trail erst nach 50 Meter die Möglichkeit bietet anzuhalten um den Apfelschorlestrom auf dem Weg hinter den Knieschützer zu unterbinden!

Danke an die Guidos - bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei - auch bei schlechtem Wetter. 

PS: Bin mit den RF:Ralley FR komplett durchgefahren. Absolute Tourentauglichkeit somit nochmal bewiesen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. September 2010)

war wirklich echt geil im harz. 
jederzeit sofort wieder. 

apropos zeit. 
da diese nächstes we nicht vorhanden ist , will ich morgen und donnerstag ne kleine runde drehen. 
wird sich wohl auf eine hardtailrunde ausgehen. 
i-wer lusten, morgen dabei zu sein ?
start gg. 18.00 uhr


----------



## Jennfa (5. September 2010)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Bin zum ersten mal ENDLICH gedropt, habe im Slopestyleparcour die ersten drei Drops genommen, der letzte hatte so an die 3 Meter



Ich dachte ihr seid die 3 "Kleineren" rechts gesprungen...3-4m sind die beiden Großen daneben !

@roudy: Der Harz hat seinen ganz eigenen Reiz , da spielt das Wetter nur eine untergeordnete Rolle . Schön viele Steine und ganz viel Wasser, einfach genial! Außerdem hatten wir ja auch schon die Sonne gebucht, ätsch! 12 Trails sind ja schon ordentlich, musste dann mal erzählen was ihr alles gefahren seid! Klingt nach einem tollen Tag! Ich will da auch bald mal wieder hin !


----------



## NightWing77 (6. September 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ich dachte ihr seid die 3 "Kleineren" rechts gesprungen...3-4m sind die beiden Großen daneben !
> 
> Ja die drei rechts sind wir gesprungen, die beiden links sahen irgendwie viel höher als 3-4 Meter aus
> Hatte natürlich kein Zolli dabei aber da wo ich gelandet bin bei den größten von den 3 kleinen... ? Keine Ahnung wie viel das jetzt genau war, vielleicht kam in meiner euphorischen Freude darüber das ich endlich mal gesprungen bin der ein oder andere Zentimenter dazu
> Vielleicht waren es auch nur echte zwei Meter, aber bitte laßt mir meine Illusion das es vielleicht doch fast 3 Meter waren


----------



## Jennfa (6. September 2010)

Ach, ist doch auch wurscht. Hauptsache es war geil ! Ich dachte nur ihr seid doch die Großen gesprungen, weil die unter 3m und 4m Drop bekannt sind. Das sind schon recht große Drops . Aber das kommt irgendwann ja vielleicht auch noch !


----------



## Paskull (6. September 2010)

Mann muss es nur schön rechnen  der Drop sind 2 Meter aber man landet ja nicht direkt am Fuß sondern bestimmt einen Meter tiefer in der Schräge 

Und nein ich bin da nicht runter  war nur für die Fotos zuständig.


----------



## exto (6. September 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> war nur für die Fotos zuständig.



Dann lass ma seh'n... 

Niggels lungert übrigens genau jetzt grad im Klinikum BI-Mitte im OP rum, damit nicht auch noch das nächste Jahr den Bach runter geht...

Drückt mal ganz feste die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (6. September 2010)

Hab ich schon in Facebook gelesen. Ich drück ganz ganz gaaaaaaaaanz feste die Daumen!!!


----------



## Paskull (6. September 2010)

Drücke auch die Daumen das er da schnell wieder raus ist.

Fotos sind auf der Kamera von Skyjet.


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. September 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> In Winterberg soll die Sonne den ganzen Tag geschienen haben.
> BÄH !
> Wir haben schon die Regenfront im Harz mitgenommen.
> Start 10 Uhr - Regen. Dann gleichmäßiges nieseln mit Schauern bis 13 Uhr.
> ...



Im trockenen kann doch jeder 
Warum hab ich eigentlich die wasserabweisende Buchs im Auto gelassen ?
Aber die Sitzheizung  hat Popo wieder schön eingeheizt 

Und mit FA+NN mit 1,5 bar gings auch super, die sind sogar schwimmfähig 

War echt luschtig mit euch, der Köpper von Rudi ins "Schappi-Loch" war


----------



## Skyjet (6. September 2010)

Fotos bzw. 30pics/s Fotos kommen bald....bin gerade wieder unterwegs und hab das Kabel vergessen....

Danke nochmal an Paskull für die coolen Fotos...sind echt super geworden

Ne 4m war das net, aber da man ja in die Schräge, zum Glück, landet; muss man da auch noch nen Meter auflegen. Ich schätze mal zwischen 2-2,5m

PS: Der Tag war nach anfänglicher Startschwierigkeit ganz ok. Aber das Personal im BP hat mich schon angekotzt....aber darüber möchte ich mich jetzt auch nicht mehr aufregen....


----------



## Janemann (6. September 2010)

Nabend!
Fährt jemand Sonntag ab Laube? Würde gern mitkommen auf Erkundungstour, da Ladies only ja nicht mehr klargeht und immer Grabweg langweilt würde ich mich freuen wenn jemand mir mal ein paar andere Trails zeigt...


----------



## kai_sl (6. September 2010)

feldbirne schrieb:


> zwischen fernsehturm und heisterburgwall. also wenn du vor dem turm stehst mit dem turm im rücken, fahrst du nach links. dann kommste nach ca. 3km zur kreuzbuche...



vielen dank, feldbirne, für deine routentipps
dennoch hats am so. leider nicht geklappt ...
musste endlich mal die kefü an meinem tork zum laufen bringen  
ich hoffe, dass es am nächsten wochenende klappt ...
wenn ich dann auch wieder leider nur am sonntag zeit haben werd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (7. September 2010)

Moin Jungs - und Jenna 

Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag, 18h Sportplatz Basche..

Wer kommt mit?

TinTin, Homer, Jenna, Gonzo u co, Madeba, ....?




Jenna - viel Spaß heute  Neid, Neid, Neid 


Und Niggels - gute Besserung !


----------



## firefighter76 (7. September 2010)

alex alte säge alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## Jennfa (7. September 2010)

Donnerstag ist fest eingeplant! Wenn das hier nicht eintritt bin ich dabei :







ich gehe stark davon aus, dass ich Do normale Arbeitszeiten habe, dann schaffe ich das locker .


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. September 2010)

Moin zoomie,

wenn es nicht aus Kübeln schüttet, werde ich am Do um 18 Uhr am Sportparkplatz sein 

Gruß Gonzo.


----------



## Madeba (7. September 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> ...Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag, 18h Sportplatz Basche...


nach drei    Tagen Harz     bin ich noch nicht reif für die langweiligen  Deister-Trails... 

das würde die Erinnerungen zu sehr verwässern...


----------



## H/WF-Honk (7. September 2010)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Moin zoomie,
> 
> wenn es nicht aus Kübeln schüttet, werde ich am Do um 18 Uhr am Sportparkplatz sein
> 
> Gruß Gonzo.



dito. Kann mir noch jemand Koordinaten, ne Wegbeschreibung oder eine Anschrift geben? 

Simon


----------



## herkulars (7. September 2010)

Hier

Zum Feierabendverkehr solltest Du allerdings die B65 meiden. Alternativ vom Bahnhof in Basche einfach geradeaus den Berg hoch und der Beschilderung zur Freilichtbühne folgen.

@ Zoomie
Bin leider nicht dabei. 18h unter der Woche ist für mich einfach nicht zu schaffen.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (7. September 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> Zum Feierabendverkehr solltest Du allerdings die B65 meiden. Alternativ vom Bahnhof in Basche einfach geradeaus den Berg hoch und der Beschilderung zur Freilichtbühne folgen.
> 
> ...



Danke - bin schon am überlegen, ob ich mit Auto oder S-Bahn fahre. Weiß jemand, ob (und was) die Fahrradmitnahme unter der Woche kostet?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. September 2010)

Janemann schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Fährt jemand Sonntag ab Laube? Würde gern mitkommen auf Erkundungstour, da Ladies only ja nicht mehr klargeht und immer Grabweg langweilt würde ich mich freuen wenn jemand mir mal ein paar andere Trails zeigt...


 
Sollte klappen, melde mich hier vorher aber nochmal



zoomie schrieb:


> Moin Jungs - und Jenna
> Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag, 18h Sportplatz Basche..
> Wer kommt mit?
> TinTin, Homer, Jenna, Gonzo u co, Madeba, ....?


Wenn Arbeit & Wetter es zulassen bin ich dabei. Wird aber sehr knapp 


@Taifun:  Papa


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. September 2010)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Danke - bin schon am überlegen, ob ich mit Auto oder S-Bahn fahre. Weiß jemand, ob (und was) die Fahrradmitnahme unter der Woche kostet?




Es kostet eine normale ÜSTRA-Fahrkarte, da Du Dich im GVH-Bereich bewegst 

Ich werde mit der S-Bahn fahren, falls Interesse besteht gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt zu fahren, bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (7. September 2010)

OK Zoomie,
dann DO 1800, bis denne

Tintin


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. September 2010)

wenn´s wetter mitspielen sollte, schau ich mir das ganze auch mal aus nächster nähe an


----------



## zoomie (8. September 2010)

Fährt heute jemand bei der BikeInfection-Tour um 19.15h mit?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. September 2010)

Ich evtl. Wenn ich rechtzeitig mit der Arbeit fertig bin und wenn es nicht schüttet. Ich nehme mal meine lenkerlampe mit


----------



## zoomie (8. September 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich evtl. Wenn ich rechtzeitig mit der Arbeit fertig bin und wenn es nicht schüttet. Ich nehme mal meine lenkerlampe mit


 

Du meinst Dein   ' Flutlicht '


----------



## 1Tintin (9. September 2010)

Hi,
wer fährt denn Heute ab 1800 Basche Spochtplatz?

Tintin


----------



## H/WF-Honk (9. September 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi,
> wer fährt denn Heute ab 1800 Basche Spochtplatz?
> 
> Tintin



Hier! Und zwar bei jedem Wetter, hab extra alles zur Arbeit mitgeschleppt! 

Arg - fällt mir grad ein: Die Lampe hab ich am Ladegerät vergessen, dabei wirds schon so früh dunkel. Naja, vielleicht kommt ja jemand mit soner Atomfunzel mit


----------



## zoomie (9. September 2010)

Tintin - Angst, daß keiner kommt, oder was?! 

Bin dabei !


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. September 2010)

=> 1800 Basche: Ich bin raus . Habe mir erklären lassen, dass ich heute mit den Kindern allein bin.
Neuer Versuch Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (9. September 2010)

Ja, die letzten 2 Wochen war der Wald wohl MI / DO geschlossen, aufjedenfall hab ich keine Seele da getroffen.
Obwohl, letzte Woche war tatsächlich ein Absperrband über dem Weg, hoch in Richtung Kamm.
Bis nachher, ich hab kein Licht!


----------



## schappi (9. September 2010)

es ist gerade Jagdsaison und Baumfällarbeiten
Sei vorsichtig


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. September 2010)

So. Sonntag darf ich endlich wieder radfahren und würde mich deshalb gerne der Laube-Gruppe oder wem auch immer (Roudy, Janemann?) anschließen. Ich kenne das renovierte Barbie Grab noch nicht und die anderen neuen Sachen muss ich auch gezeigt bekommen! Vielleicht bringe ich Paul noch mit.
Wann wollt ihr euch treffen?


----------



## Phil81 (9. September 2010)

Schule schwänzen dann wüsst ich da was


----------



## Jennfa (9. September 2010)

So, ich will heute noch was erledigen und verschiebe biken mal auf Fr und So. Wetter ist ja eh nicht so beständig. Wünsche euch viel Spaß und keinen Regen ! Bis zum Wochenende! Vielleicht sieht man ja mal den Einen oder Anderen!


----------



## Skyjet (9. September 2010)

Ich würde am Sonntag auch fahren. Wollte aber schon recht früh los. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der schwächelden Frühschicht aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (9. September 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> So. Sonntag darf ich endlich wieder radfahren und würde mich deshalb gerne der Laube-Gruppe oder wem auch immer (Roudy, Janemann?) anschließen. Ich kenne das renovierte Barbie Grab noch nicht und die anderen neuen Sachen muss ich auch gezeigt bekommen! Vielleicht bringe ich Paul noch mit.
> Wann wollt ihr euch treffen?



Sonntag 11 Uhr am Waldkater ? Wir wollen definitiv auf der Seite unterwegs sein


----------



## Janemann (9. September 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> So. Sonntag darf ich endlich wieder radfahren und würde mich deshalb gerne der Laube-Gruppe oder wem auch immer (Roudy, Janemann?) anschließen. Ich kenne das renovierte Barbie Grab noch nicht und die anderen neuen Sachen muss ich auch gezeigt bekommen! Vielleicht bringe ich Paul noch mit.
> Wann wollt ihr euch treffen?



Ich kann am Sonntag nicht, Familie streikt! Aber morgen mache ich mit nem Freund einen Ausritt, endlich nach 6 Wochen mal wieder.....


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. September 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Sonntag 11 Uhr am Waldkater ? Wir wollen definitiv auf der Seite unterwegs sein



Läuft. 11 Uhr Waldkater. Endlich wieder biken


----------



## matzinski (9. September 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Sonntag 11 Uhr am Waldkater ? Wir wollen definitiv auf der Seite unterwegs sein





Skyjet schrieb:


> Ich würde am Sonntag auch fahren. Wollte aber schon recht früh los. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der schwächelden Frühschicht aus?



Die Frühschicht ist am So wieder unterwegs. Allerdings schon nach Winter- Fahrplan: Treffen 9:00 Fundament im BB. Durchreise am WK ca. 10:15


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. September 2010)

So, endlich Heim. Es wurde auf Barbie verdammt dunkel und meine Lampe für die Stadt hat auch nicht gereicht den Trail vernünftig auszuleuchten. Nachdem ich eine Bodenprobe genommen habe, sind wir dann relativ schnell auf die Forstautobahn ausgewichen 

Muß wohl für die Nightrides nachrüsten


----------



## Scott865 (10. September 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht ist am So wieder unterwegs. Allerdings schon nach Winter- Fahrplan: Treffen 9:00 Fundament im BB. Durchreise am WK ca. 10:15



das passt muß auch mal wieder aufn Hobel klettern.
9:00uhr oder 9:16uhr?


----------



## zoomie (10. September 2010)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> So, endlich Heim. Es wurde auf Barbie verdammt dunkel und meine Lampe für die Stadt hat auch nicht gereicht den Trail vernünftig auszuleuchten. Nachdem ich eine Bodenprobe genommen habe, sind wir dann relativ schnell auf die Forstautobahn ausgewichen
> 
> Muß wohl für die Nightrides nachrüsten


 

Danke Jungs - war lustig gestern.. 

Hab auch noch mal im Dreck gelegen auf der Rakete - allerdings hab ich auch gar nicht mehr gesehen wo und was ich da lang fahr 

11h Waldkater am Sonntag hört sich gut an


----------



## Phil81 (10. September 2010)

War echt schick gestern
Ich war viel zu früh am Bahnhof hätte mich gar nicht so hetzen brauchen


----------



## NightWing77 (10. September 2010)

Morgen Leute

Ich hab morgen Sturmfrei, meine Freundin is auf son 6 Stündigen Spinningevent.
Irgendwer lust und Zeit morgen im Deister zu fahren. Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden. Ist mir egal ob schon um elf, zwölf oder doch erst um zwei oder so.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (10. September 2010)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> So, endlich Heim. Es wurde auf Barbie verdammt dunkel und meine Lampe für die Stadt hat auch nicht gereicht den Trail vernünftig auszuleuchten. Nachdem ich eine Bodenprobe genommen habe, sind wir dann relativ schnell auf die Forstautobahn ausgewichen
> 
> Muß wohl für die Nightrides nachrüsten



War auf jeden Fall nicht unspannend, so ganz ohne Sicht - un dann im Dunkeln durch den Benther...

Zu Hause konnte ich meine Schuhe dann erstmal ausschütten und die Socken auswringen... Dass es dann auch gleich SO regnen musste... 

War aber ne super nette Runde - nächsten Donnerstag bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Ob es am Wochenende klappt, muss ich leider spontan entscheiden, sind schon wieder zig andere Verpflichtungen. 

Ach ja - Vielen Dank für das Lämpchen, G0NZ0. Hat den Nachhauseweg am Maschsee lang ganz gut erhellt und die Jogger zuverlässig gewarnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (10. September 2010)

NW77...schick mir noch einmal deine Email Addi....wollte dir die Fotos schicken....


----------



## matzinski (10. September 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> das passt muß auch mal wieder aufn Hobel klettern.
> 9:00uhr oder 9:16uhr?


für dich 8:55


----------



## zoomie (10. September 2010)

Leutz - nicht vergessen:

Heute bei Bike-Infection in Hohenbostel ab 18 Uhr - Maloja-Night!
Maloja stellen ihre nächste Kollektion vor..


----------



## njoerd (10. September 2010)




----------



## Paskull (10. September 2010)

Frauen und Klamotten schoppen 
Wäre ja auch gerne dabei aber München - Hohenbostel ist zu weit
Dafür morgen nach Saalbach zu den Worldgames of Mountainbiking als Zaungast.


----------



## Scott865 (10. September 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> für dich 8:55


----------



## Jennfa (10. September 2010)

Wir sind nicht alleine ...







Heute in der Calenberger Zeitung!


----------



## herkulars (10. September 2010)

So langsam sieht mir das nach Migrationsdebatte im Kleinen aus. "Mountainbiker? Nee, die ham in meinem Wald nix verloren. Die nisten sich hier nur ein und nehmen uns die Jobs weg! Geocacher? Um Gottes willen, die sind nur hinter unseren Frauen her!"

Es ist echt lächerlich und erbärmlich! "ungenehmigte Lagerung von Abfällen".  Was kommt als nächstes Scheinargument? GPS-Geräte verursachen Krebs bei Frischlingen?


----------



## Paskull (10. September 2010)

Willst du verstrahltes Wildfleisch essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (10. September 2010)

hoffentlich erwischt mich keiner mit dem GPS *am Bike* im Wald


----------



## herkulars (10. September 2010)

Jahaaaa! Höchststrafe! Sie werden Dir die Ohrpuscheln abschneiden!


----------



## stefan64 (11. September 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht ist am So wieder unterwegs. Allerdings schon nach Winter- Fahrplan: Treffen 9:00 Fundament im BB. Durchreise am WK ca. 10:15



9:00 Uhr passt


----------



## Skyjet (11. September 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> Frauen und Klamotten schoppen
> Wäre ja auch gerne dabei aber München - Hohenbostel ist zu weit
> Dafür morgen nach Saalbach zu den Worldgames of Mountainbiking als Zaungast.



Wiso....bist du auch ne Frau?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. September 2010)

Wer kommt morgen alles um 11 zum Waldkater?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. September 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen alles um 11 zum Waldkater?



Icke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (11. September 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> 9:00 Uhr passt


----------



## janisj (11. September 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen alles um 11 zum Waldkater?


Meins auch


----------



## firefighter76 (11. September 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen alles um 11 zum Waldkater?



ich och mit roudy


----------



## Deistertommy (11. September 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen alles um 11 zum Waldkater?


Ich hoffentlich.
Ist noch nicht offiziell genehmigt............


----------



## kai_sl (12. September 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> 9:00 Uhr passt



passt auch bei mir ...  freu mich


----------



## AlexBmxn (12. September 2010)

Freeeeeeibieeeeeeeer!!!


----------



## Jennfa (12. September 2010)

Wir sind auch dabei !


----------



## Skyjet (12. September 2010)

...ich kann heute nicht....


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. September 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> ...ich kann heute nicht....



dito , geh dafür mit tochter gleich schwimmen


----------



## G0NZ0 (12. September 2010)

Es gibt echt Leute die Barbie ohne Helm fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (12. September 2010)

Naja, da war heute so viel los, das kannste schon fast mit ner vollen Straßenbahn vergleichen: Umkippen unmöglich!


----------



## stefan64 (12. September 2010)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Es gibt echt Leute die Barbie ohne Helm fahren....



Wir haben die beiden auch getroffen.
Die haben uns versprochen, nächstes mal die Helme mitzubringen.
Waren halt zum ersten mal im Deister.


----------



## Jennfa (12. September 2010)

War wieder mal genial heute, vor allen weil man endlich mal wieder so einige zu Gesicht bekam ! Mit ganz viel tollem blabla und schnellen Trails! Bis zum nächsten Wochenende!


----------



## 1Tintin (12. September 2010)

Hey Leuts,
ja war schon klasse heute, bin immer noch hin und weg vom Barbie.

An die Fotografe aus dem Barbie: 
gibt es eure Fotos irgenwo zu sehen?

Bis denne 

Tintin


----------



## Deistertommy (12. September 2010)

Hat großen Spaß gemacht, nette Truppe!!!


----------



## kai_sl (12. September 2010)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Es gibt echt Leute die Barbie ohne Helm fahren....




einer hatte immerhin ne schirmmütze auf    

@ geocacher: nein, die bikerbrille, die ihr heut viell. am eingang barbie gefunden
habt (auf dem holzstapel), war nicht als fundobjekt für euch gedacht, 
aber wenn ihr sie dennoch gefunden habt: ist meine,nehm ich gern zurück
 ... hängen ne menge eindrücklicher erinnerungen dran 


 aber hey, hat heut wirklich spaß gemacht: super grip auf den trails, 
sogar ab+ an n strahl sonne + auch nur ein minimum an unfreiwilliger airtime  
und n haufen netter kollegen/innen unterwegs, von denen wir uns leider 
trennen mussten, weil wir nur begrenzt zeit hatten, aber es gibt immer ein nächstes mal


----------



## Madeba (13. September 2010)

Ist hier vielleicht nicht ganz der richtige Ort, aber bevor ich im lokalen Forum nachfrage und Harakiri-Trails empfohlen bekomme, frage ich lieber erstmal hier. Einige wissen ja, wie und was ich im Allgemeinen fahre...

Hat von Euch jemand ein paar Tips für Oberstdorf und Umgebung ?

Tages- bzw. Halbtagestouren, keine Seilbahn, wenn's geht ohne längere Klettereinlagen, Hütteneinkehr nicht notwendig...


ach so, möglichst Touren, die ich guten Gewissens auch alleine fahren kann...


----------



## chickedy (13. September 2010)

Grüzi mitanand,
wer oder was ist denn Barbie?
Komme ursprünglich aus der Deisterecke aber hab das noch nie gehört.


----------



## Madeba (13. September 2010)

chickedy schrieb:


> wer oder was ist denn Barbie?


guckst Du

SCNR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (13. September 2010)

das Barbiegrab! Einer der ältesten Trails im Deister oberhalb vom Waldkater.
War auch schon Gegenstand einer Gerichtsverhandlung


----------



## taifun (13. September 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> guckst Du
> 
> SCNR


----------



## herkulars (13. September 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> das Barbiegrab! Einer der ältesten Trails im Deister oberhalb vom Waldkater.



Und nach seinem Neuaufbau wieder einer der flowigsten!


----------



## maxxis95 (13. September 2010)

ist da heute wer unterwegs????
von euch


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. September 2010)

chickedy schrieb:


> Grüzi mitanand,
> wer oder was ist denn Barbie?
> Komme ursprünglich aus der Deisterecke aber hab das noch nie gehört.


 
Komm bei Gelegenheit mal gucken 
Am WE kam es mir vor, als wenn dieser Radweg ein Teil des Großraumentdeckertages war 
Neben ein paar Radfahrern trafen wir viele Wanderer, Pilzsammler und auch die Geocacher soll sehr aktiv gewesen sein.

Das hatte was von Abstimmung mit den Füßen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. September 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> guckst Du
> 
> SCNR


 
Und der Weg links heißt KEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickedy (13. September 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Komm bei Gelegenheit mal gucken



Jep, hatte ohnehin geplant in nexter Zeit mal dort vorbei zu schauen, wenn mein neues Bike endlich da ist.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. September 2010)

chickedy schrieb:


> Jep, hatte ohnehin geplant in nexter Zeit mal dort vorbei zu schauen, wenn mein neues Bike endlich da ist.



Traust du dich mit dem NERVE nicht 
Nur weil zwei auf dem Trail Ihr Leben gelassen haben


----------



## chickedy (13. September 2010)

Aehm, das Nerve ist das Bike auf das ich warte, hab's bloß vor lauter Vorfreude schonmal mit in das Profil geschrieben


roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Nur weil zwei auf dem Trail Ihr Leben gelassen haben


Wie jetz, Biker oder Nerves?


----------



## firefighter76 (13. September 2010)

kannst du dir aussuchen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. September 2010)

chickedy schrieb:


> Aehm, das Nerve ist das Bike auf das ich warte, hab's bloß vor lauter Vorfreude schonmal mit in das Profil geschrieben
> 
> Wie jetz, Biker oder Nerves?


 
 Nur Nerves. Bislang haben die Rettungskräfte alle Biker leben aus dem Wald bekommen.
Aber keine Sorge, die must halt nur "gut fahren" oder "mal Sachen auslassen" oder "doch eher ein Torque kaufen"


----------



## chickedy (14. September 2010)

Hmh, bin eher Anfänger da wird das Nerve erstmal reichen, denke ich.
Eigentlich habe ich bisher wenig schlechtes über Canyon gelesen, hoffe ich habe die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. 
Sind die Rahmen bei Stürzen oder "normalen" Drops von uns gewichen?


----------



## Quen (14. September 2010)

Just riding along... 

Nee, genieß' die Vorfreude und geh dann einfach biken... wird schon halten!


----------



## matzinski (14. September 2010)

Hi, mein Nerve hat jetzt knapp 3700 km auf dem Buckel. In unserer gemeinsamen Zeit ist an mir selbst öfter etwas kaputt gegangen als an dem Bike (aua). Bis auf einen Schaltaugenbruch hat es alle Stürze klaglos überstanden. Die Chancen stehen gut, dass du mit dem Bike zufrieden sein wirst  Man kann mit dem Teil auch richtig die Trails runterwummern. Da braucht man nix auslassen. Das hält schon.


----------



## chickedy (14. September 2010)

Das ist ja nochmal gut gegangen   

Glücklicherweise hat mir der Verkäufer gleich nen Schaltauge aufgeschwatzt.

Nehmt ihr auch Anfänger mit auf eure Touren, btw?


----------



## NightWing77 (14. September 2010)

Na Logisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (14. September 2010)

chickedy schrieb:


> Das ist ja nochmal gut gegangen
> 
> Glücklicherweise hat mir der Verkäufer gleich nen Schaltauge aufgeschwatzt.
> 
> Nehmt ihr auch Anfänger mit auf eure Touren, btw?


Manchmal, aber nur frührider


----------



## Midnight (14. September 2010)

Hm och, also ich finde wir sollten noch ein bischen Panik verbreiten, so wird das warten auf das Bike noch unerträglicher 

Lass einfach die ganzen Drops aus, dann läuft das schon. Einfach immer die Chickenways fahren, das macht vieleicht auch Spass 


Ne im Ernst, ob du die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hast, liegt halt ganz an dir/deiner Fahrweise und was du mit dem Bike vor hast. 
Als Anfänger ist das Nerve schon ganz ok!


Wie sieht das eigentlich Donnerstags aus, wurde die Feierabendrunde nun auf 18 Uhr vorverlegt und/oder wird schon mit Lampe gefahren?


----------



## chickedy (14. September 2010)

Hmkay, na dann ma los.  

P.S. Frühriding halte ich für grob fahrlässig, vor Mittag hab ich doch noch gar kein Puls!


----------



## Phil81 (14. September 2010)

Nie wieder fahre ich in die Berge...

Es ist doch immer das gleiche, man fährt aus dem öden Tal







Stundenlang Berghoch nur um dann in einer Kargen langweiligen Einöde zu stehen






Weiter oben wird es dann auch noch ungemütlich kalt






Die Radwege sind meist in einem sehr schlechten Zustand und kein Mensch weit und breit






Warum tut man sich das nur an 

Die Selbstauslöser aufnahmen sind leider alle nichts geworden deswegen gibts auch keine Bilder von den Radwegen 
Aber hier will man ja eh nicht wieder fahren 

Dem ein oder anderen dürfte das Gebiet eher als durchfahrt auf dem Alpencross bekannt sein. Selber schuld wer hier ohne anzuhalten durchfährt.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. September 2010)

Das 2. Bild ist gut! Wetter scheint ja auch besser geworden zu sein...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. September 2010)

Du kannst ja beim Brocken Rocken den ganzen Tag lang schöön im tollen Bikepark Braulage rumkrajohlen. Da gibts Gondeln und Menschen und, vor allem, Monsterroller


----------



## Bergamounter (14. September 2010)

@chickedy

bin auch seit geraumer Zeit mit nen paar sehr netten  leuten von hier unterwegs( Nightwing etc.) und bin völlig begeistert von den ganzen Trails die mir gezeigt wurden.Wie schon erwähnt kann man die Sprünge erstma auslassen und sich nach und nach daran machen.

Bin auch erst seit kurzem dabei mich im FR-DH-Bereich zu orientieren und musste feststellen das ich doch nicht so unfit bin wie ich dachte. Das hat nun zur Folge das nicht ich, sondern mein neu erworbenes Bike an seine Grenzen stösst. Das wusste ich aber voher auch nicht, hatte ich doch keine Möglichkeiten meine Referenzen diesbezüglich zu testen. Da eh der Winter vor der Tür steht reicht das aktuelle Bike zum üben noch völlig aus. Nächstes Jahr wird es dann ein Paar Nummern in die richtige Richtung mit nem neuen Bike gehen.

Mfg


----------



## chickedy (14. September 2010)

...cool, dann muß jetz nur noch das Bike kommen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. September 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Nie wieder fahre ich in die Berge...
> 
> Es ist doch immer das gleiche, man fährt aus dem öden Tal
> 
> ...




Neid 
Haste mal wieder den Button für den Ironiemodus nicht gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (15. September 2010)

Midnight schrieb:


> Hm och, also ich finde wir sollten noch ein bischen Panik verbreiten, so wird das warten auf das Bike noch unerträglicher
> 
> Lass einfach die ganzen Drops aus, dann läuft das schon. Einfach immer die Chickenways fahren, das macht vieleicht auch Spass
> 
> ...


 
Moin 

Donnerstags geht's eigentlich immer 18 Uhr los ab Sportplatz Basche - und JA - Licht ist mittlerweile wieder Pflicht.. 

Und..diesen Donnerstag laß ich dann doch noch mal aus..

Tommy - wann ist nochmal Euer Auftritt im Capitol?


----------



## Deistertommy (15. September 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Tommy - wann ist nochmal Euer Auftritt im Capitol?


 
Hallo Conny,

http://www.facebook.com/?sk=2361831622#!/pages/The-Jinxs/274583782692

wir spielen am 23.10. so gegen 22:30Uhr.

Liebe Grüße
Tommy


----------



## Phil81 (15. September 2010)

Da das Kamerakind Krank war gibts leider nur ein Panorame Bildchen.






Taugt mir bisher sehr gut das Montafon


----------



## chickedy (15. September 2010)

Hast du mit dem Bike ein Stativ da hochgebuckelt?


----------



## schappi (15. September 2010)

Sadist!!!


----------



## Phil81 (15. September 2010)

chickedy schrieb:


> Hast du mit dem Bike ein Stativ da hochgebuckelt?



Nur nen recht kleines was ich ans Oberrohr geklebt hatte.

Cam ist aber auch nix dolles. Es müsste mal einer mit der Ahnung vom Photographieren hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickedy (15. September 2010)

Wenn du meine 4 Kilo Grundausrüstung schleppst mach ich die Bilder 
Hab schon überlegt eine etwas kleinere Systemkamera für touren zu kaufen, bei nem Alpencross haperts auch schon allein am Platz.
Es sei denn man macht so eine geile Tour, auf der das Gepäck hinterher gefahren wird


----------



## taifun (15. September 2010)

Möchte auch mal wieder Biken
Freitag ev wer unterwegs? Wenn es mir Nachwuchs erlaubt


----------



## 1Tintin (15. September 2010)

Hallo,
fahre morgen ne Feierabendrunde 1730 Basche, nein ich habe kein Licht, so wird wohl nich viel Zeit bleiben.
kommt wer mit??

Tintin


----------



## schappi (16. September 2010)

Gestern Abend:
Sonnenuntergang über Dem Funkturmtrail:


----------



## schappi (16. September 2010)

Gestern Abend:
Sonnenuntergang über Dem Funkturmtrail:




Oder Homer,
kann das Helle dort auf dem Deisterkamm auch deine neue Lampe gewesen sein?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Madeba (16. September 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 19/09 ist rtf in lauenau


bleibt es dabei ? wer fährt was mit ?


----------



## chris2305 (16. September 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> bleibt es dabei ? wer fährt was mit ?



Fahren von BM aus dann die 85 km. Mit An- und Abreise sind das dann auch 115km.
Für den Hoerman sogar noch mehr.

Wenn ich bis dahin auch mal wieder gesund bin


----------



## fjolnir (16. September 2010)

nicht erschrecken, wenn euch nachher eine 20 mann starke truppe entgegenkommt xD... an unserer schule gibts jetzt ein seminarfach "radfahren" und nachher gehts in deister , also nicht erschrecken xD
bis denne


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. September 2010)

Habt ihr es gut. Dieses unsinnige Seminarfach heißt bei uns "Rom". Na super...


----------



## HangLoose (16. September 2010)

Suche eine 888 ata zum absenken. Wenn jemand etwas hört, bitte melden!

Greetz HangLoose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (16. September 2010)

wer fährt den jetzt alles um 1800 von basche aus


----------



## 1Tintin (16. September 2010)

fahre gegen 1730 ab Basche los, wird ja früh dunkel


----------



## 1Tintin (16. September 2010)

Hi, 
war das ne geile Wasserfahrt bei strömenden Regen und Matschepampe.
Bin 2x die Rakete gefahren,dann war ich durch. Und jetzt schauen wir mal was die Waschmaschine leistet.

Tintin


----------



## taifun (16. September 2010)

Der Deister hat einen Downhill Weltmeister.



> The 2010 Masters MTB World Championships were held on September 10th- 12th in Balneário Camboriú/ Brazil. Masters competed in downhill and cross country competitions.
> 
> A total of 550 participants turned up. These include riders coming mostly from Brazil, Argentina, Chile, North America, Uruguay and Venezuela and a few riders coming from Europe, especially Italy, France, Sweden, Switzerland. The Masters category was divided according to the age groups of the participants, starting from 30-34 up to 60+.
> 
> ...



http://mtb-live.com/en/the-latest-mountainbike-news/2276-masters-mtb-world-championships-2010-results.html

Stephan hat mit Thommy Z. hart im Deister trainiert....!


----------



## ohneworte (16. September 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Der Deister hat einen Downhill Weltmeister.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Alex,

hast Du überhaupt noch Zeit zum Biken geschweige denn für das Internet?


----------



## taifun (16. September 2010)

Eigentlich nicht wirklich,Räder stehen schon seit einiger Zeit still.Radfahren geht im Moment nur mit dem Hund.
Du kennst das ja...


----------



## firefighter76 (16. September 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi,
> war das ne geile Wasserfahrt bei strömenden Regen und Matschepampe.
> Bin 2x die Rakete gefahren,dann war ich durch. Und jetzt schauen wir mal was die Waschmaschine leistet.
> 
> Tintin



da bin ich ja froh das ich nicht los bin sah von hier aus wie weltuntergang


----------



## Phil81 (16. September 2010)

So das wars aus den hohen Bergen...


----------



## Deleted139849 (17. September 2010)

Der Deister hat einen Downhill Weltmeister.

_Chapeau_, Stephan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (17. September 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> So das wars aus den hohen Bergen...



Gott sei dank


----------



## Phil81 (17. September 2010)

Hebe noch Bilder für die graue Jahreszeit auf. Hier sollten meiner Meinung nach viel Öfter mal Bilder drin sein. Da hat nen haufen Leute dolle Kameras und dann macht damit nie einer Bilder im Wald. So gehts ja nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Jennfa (17. September 2010)

Nicht so spektakulär, aber schönes Licht . Bitteschön! So, jetzt muss ich mich aber fix für die Arbeit fertig machen!


----------



## njoerd (17. September 2010)

super 

da kann ich nicht mithalten


----------



## kai_sl (17. September 2010)

@foto-nerds : dank euch, solche pics brauch ich, um die kommenden monate zu überstehen, also bitte: weiter so     

@sonntag-frühschicht: wie siehts aus für So.?
und:  werd bis dahin garantiert noch die wecker-gebrauchsanweisung finden


----------



## Jennfa (17. September 2010)

Was geht denn so am Wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (17. September 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Was geht denn so am Wochenende?



samstag : 09.00 - 11.00 uhr testrunde  rennrad setup
sonntag : 09.00 - 14.00 uhr rtf lauenau ca. 130 km 

mal was komplett anderes machen, hauptsache radfahren und spaß haben


----------



## Skyjet (17. September 2010)

Mein Vorschlag Samstag Nachmittag 1500 Uhr WK? Sonntag soll es wohl etwas schlechter sein??? Habe kein Wetter gescheckt...also nur hören sagen.

Wer ist noch am WE dabei?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. September 2010)

Sonntag 11 Uhr Waldkater.


----------



## janisj (17. September 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Sonntag 11 Uhr Waldkater.


Klingt gut!


----------



## Skyjet (17. September 2010)

bin gerade daheim angekommen....hab auch nur für sonnatag ausgang! also 11 uhr wk bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. September 2010)

sonntag 1100 = guute zeit


----------



## fabiansen (18. September 2010)

bin sonntag auch am start, aber erst etwas später 12:30 wird meine zeit sein.
bis bald im wald, ride on, fabi


----------



## taifun (18. September 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> samstag : 09.00 - 11.00 uhr testrunde  rennrad setup
> sonntag : 09.00 - 14.00 uhr rtf lauenau ca. 130 km
> 
> mal was komplett anderes machen, hauptsache radfahren und spaß haben



sonntag ist aber Start um 7:00 Uhr also früh aufstehen

Bis später,9:00 bei Roudy..


----------



## atrailsnail (18. September 2010)

Kann mal irgendwer ´ne Übersicht über die RTF-Fahrer in Lauenau geben?
Ich könnte mit meinem Neffen dort fahren, aber der will schon um 8 Uhr!
Treffen sich ein paar Deisterfreun.de am Start und um 9 Uhr und im Deisterfreun.de-Trikot?
Dann wär ich nach Möglichkeit auch dabei. Natürlich auf´m MTB!


----------



## Jennfa (18. September 2010)

Dann bis Sonntag am WK !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (18. September 2010)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Kann mal irgendwer ´ne Übersicht über die RTF-Fahrer in Lauenau geben?
> Ich könnte mit meinem Neffen dort fahren, aber der will schon um 8 Uhr!
> Treffen sich ein paar Deisterfreun.de am Start und um 9 Uhr und im Deisterfreun.de-Trikot?
> Dann wär ich nach Möglichkeit auch dabei. Natürlich auf´m MTB!




also roudy und ich fahren in grünen trikots  
allerdings mit rr  
wir treffen uns um 08.00 uhr in bad münder und fahren dann mit den weserbikeländern ( 5 leute ) gemeinsam zum start in lauenau. denke, wir werden so gg. 8.45 - 9.00 uhr dort dann starten . 
wir wollen die 85 km runde fahren. (mit an-abfahrt kommen wir so auch auf locker 120 km ) 

reicht das erstmal als grobe übersicht ?

bis morgen 

hoermi


----------



## matzinski (18. September 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> @sonntag-frühschicht: wie siehts aus für So.?
> und:  werd bis dahin garantiert noch die wecker-gebrauchsanweisung finden


9:00 Fundament im BB


----------



## stefan64 (18. September 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> 9:00 Fundament im BB


Bin dabei


----------



## exto (18. September 2010)

Tssss...

Kaum is man mal n Moment weg, fangt ihr an, mit'm Dackelschneider durch die Gegend zu schwucken


----------



## kai_sl (18. September 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bin dabei



jau, ist gebongt + wecker gestellt


----------



## Madeba (18. September 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> also roudy und ich fahren in grünen trikots
> allerdings mit rr


DF-Trikot wird mir vermutlich zu warm


----------



## Madeba (18. September 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Kaum is man mal n Moment weg, fangt ihr an, mit'm Dackelschneider durch die Gegend zu schwucken


RTF mit Dackelschneider kann ja jeder 
bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sich 32kg auf rd. 1200hm anfühlen...:kotz:


----------



## maxxis95 (19. September 2010)

haben gestern mal fotos gemacht im deister. hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## Der Dicke Mann (19. September 2010)

Hallo,
ich hatte hier im Thread mal etwas von eurem Chinaböller gelesen, kann mir jemand nochmal den link dazu posten? Oder gibt es mittlerweile was noch besseres??
Danke und Grüße
DDM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickedy (19. September 2010)

Schätze du meinst das Ding hier: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149


----------



## chickedy (19. September 2010)

Schätze du meinst das Ding hier: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. September 2010)

War heute eigentlich jemand bei den 8h von Barntrup?

@*Telmo* (richtig?, Cube Aim): Sowas hier meinten wir vorhin: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1919
Ist grade sogar im Angebot.


----------



## kai_sl (19. September 2010)

maxxis95 schrieb:


> haben gestern mal fotos gemacht im deister. hoffe es gefällt.



hey, das nenn ich mal action-fotos!     

cool, find ich gut  ...  mehr davon


----------



## tom de la zett (19. September 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bin dabei



Noch gut gerollert? Sind noch über Ü30 und Rakete zum Klotrail und haben dann Mittagspause am Annaturm gemacht, bevors auf den Heimweg mit Schwungholen auf Farnweg ging.


----------



## jaamaa (19. September 2010)

rigger schrieb:


> Ich hab se mir jetzt mal bestellt, ich kann hier mal berichten wenns gewünscht, sind wildrockr in 2.4.


Moin, gibt es denn jetzt schon Erfahrungen mit dem Reifen? Bin am überlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (20. September 2010)

nabend allerseits , 

wer hat am donnerstag ab 09.00 uhr zeit zum biken . wollte ne kleine runde bis max. 12.30 uhr drehen. 

hab ab donnerstag 6 tage resturlaub , die ich sinnvoll nutzen wollte


----------



## Dease (20. September 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nabend allerseits ,
> 
> wer hat am donnerstag ab 09.00 uhr zeit zum biken . wollte ne kleine runde bis max. 12.30 uhr drehen.
> 
> hab ab donnerstag 6 tage resturlaub , die ich sinnvoll nutzen wollte



Wenn Du die Startzeit auf den frühen Nachmittag verschiebst, bummle ich ein paar Überstunden ab.


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. September 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Startzeit auf den frühen Nachmittag verschiebst, bummle ich ein paar Überstunden ab.



sorry, geht leider nicht. 
muss mit tochter zum doc und hab danach selber physio .


----------



## Dease (21. September 2010)

Ich habs mir schon fast gedacht. Vormittag geht bei mir leider nicht. Vielleicht nächste Woche.


----------



## Der Dicke Mann (21. September 2010)

chickedy schrieb:


> schätze du meinst das ding hier: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149



danke!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. September 2010)

Falls heute noch jemand in den Wald will, aber allein Angst hat.
Firefighter und Roudy fahren ab Bredenbeck.
Start so gegen 18 Uhr - Ende 18:05 - 21:59:59
Geplant ist eine HT-Runde, außer Ff hat den 8-er aus Duisburg noch am Plastikrad.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (21. September 2010)

Nabend,

1tintin und ich wollen morgen um 17h vom Sportplatz Barsinghausen starten. Wer mag, kann sich gern anschließen


----------



## Jenne20 (22. September 2010)

moin,

habe jetzt angefangen MTV zu fahren. mein "hausberg" ist an sich der bückeberg, aufgrund der nähe hätte ich aber auch mal lust im deister zu fahren.

kann mir jemand nette strecken (anfänger!!) nennen und ggfs. entsprechende gpx-dateien zur verfügung stellen.

besten dank

gruß

JENNE


----------



## schappi (22. September 2010)

MTV??
Männer Turn Verein??
Machen die ihren Sport nicht in Turnhallen?

Setzt dich mal mit barbie shg oder downhillfaller in verbindung, die wohnen in deiner Gegend.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (22. September 2010)

MTV??
Männer Turn Verein??
Machen die ihren Sport nicht in Turnhallen?

Setzt dich mal mit barbie shg oder downhillfaller in verbindung, die wohnen in deiner Gegend.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jenne20 (22. September 2010)

- sch... tastatur!!!

sollte natürlich MTB heissen 

aber besten dank für die antwort!

Strecken im Deister sind natürlich auch willkommen - Einstieg ab "Erlengrund/Cäcilienhöhe" bzw. Blumenhagen/Lauenau

Vielleicht hat ja jemand etwas?!?

Besten Dank.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. September 2010)

""Wir"" sträuben uns immer noch "offiziell" gegen eine GPS-Daten-Tauschbörse.
Der TOP-TIPP: Wie Schappi schon schrieb, lies mit, triff dich mit denen die fahren und erlebe den Deister im Herbst in einer der tollsten MTB-Gruppen 
Jeder - der sich zu benehmen weiß - ist willkommen.
Anfänger genau so wie Profis.
Es wir niemand im Wald zurück gelassen oder unnötig in brenzlige Situationen gebracht. Bergauf und bergab warten die schnelleren.


----------



## Jenne20 (23. September 2010)

ich glaube DIE voraussetzungen erfülle ich und lesen kann  ich auch


----------



## Paskull (23. September 2010)

"ich glaube DIE voraussetzungen erfülle ich " Wie du hast die Kröte schon gegessen?

Respekt!


----------



## Jenne20 (23. September 2010)

war ja nicht sooooo schwer


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. September 2010)

Die NR Saison ist eröffnet. Das hat mal wieder richtig Laune gemacht und langsamer waren wir auch nicht. Römer - Ü30 - Rakete in 90 min.


----------



## Jennfa (23. September 2010)

War schöööööööön, aber etwas gemütlicher bergauf wäre nach nem harten Arbeitstag auch mal ganz gut  .


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. September 2010)

Also, Jenne20 ist schon bei uns gelandet und in unserer IG aufgenommen worden.
Er wird jetzt langsam aufgebaut  , bekommt im Winterschlußverkauf dann noch ein vernüftiges Fully mit ordentlich Federweg verpasst und ab geht's


----------



## Jenne20 (24. September 2010)

Moment  

habe erst mühsam mein "taschengeld" für das cube angespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (24. September 2010)

Nicht das ihr Ihm noch ein LV verpasst....


----------



## Jenne20 (24. September 2010)

@chris2305

"GV" - is klar   - aber LV??


----------



## chris2305 (24. September 2010)

Jenne20 schrieb:


> @chris2305
> 
> "GV" - is klar   - aber LV??



LV= Liteville


----------



## Jenne20 (24. September 2010)

OK - ist mir auch schon mal untergekommen


----------



## herkulars (24. September 2010)

Wo wir schon gerade bei Ausstattung sind: Braucht jemand einen günstigen FF-Helm?

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002XFTD4Y/ref=pd_luc_mri?ie=UTF8&m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF"]Bell Bellistic bei Amazon[/ame]

Ich hab grad mal zugeschlagen für rund 35 EUR. Klickt mal durch die Farben und Größen, einige sind echte Schnapper!


----------



## feldbirne (24. September 2010)

Jenne20 schrieb:


> - sch... tastatur!!!
> 
> sollte natürlich MTB heissen
> 
> ...



ich fahre auch immer von blumenhagen aus, weil ich in messenkamp wohne... wenn du lust hast kannste dich gern ma auf ne feierabendrunde dazugesellen... falls es die lichverhältnisse nach feierabend noch zulassen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jenne20 (24. September 2010)

@feldbirne

ok -  aber da wäre mein bruder der "bessere" trainingspartner. der wohnt in lauenau  

werde ihm mal bescheid geben.


----------



## laddi74 (24. September 2010)

Moin Bruderherz 

Dann bis Sonntag.

laddi74


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. September 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Nicht das ihr Ihm noch ein LV verpasst....



Hast du einen guten Vorschlag gemacht, sollte ab 2011 dann Grundvoraussetzung sein


----------



## taifun (25. September 2010)

Es fÃ¤ngt wieder an

Heute in der deister-leine-zeitung.de

http://www.deister-leine-zeitung.de/portal/lokales/barsinghausen_In-Guerilla-Manier-im-Deister-Rampen-gebaut-_arid,272455.html



> Barsinghausen
> In Guerilla-Manier im Deister Rampen gebaut
> Barsinghausen (fha). Der Weg ist definitiv neu, da sind sich FÃ¶rster Thomas Seel Schwarze und Forstwirt Holger MÃ¶hlmann absolut sicher. Seit knapp zwei Wochen sind die beiden auf dem Waldgebiet der Forstinteressentenschaft Barsinghausen-Altenhof mit der Holzernte beschÃ¤ftigt und beobachten seitdem, wie hier StÃ¼ck fÃ¼r StÃ¼ck ein neuer Mountainbike-Trail entsteht.
> 
> ...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. September 2010)

Morgen 11 Uhr Waldkater?


----------



## lakekeman (25. September 2010)

Wir können morgen leider nicht. 
Naja - Wetter soll ja eh nicht so berauschend werden.
Nächtes WE dann hoffentlich wieder


----------



## Madeba (25. September 2010)

schon gesehen ?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13187218"]...[/ame]

vom Sponsor darf man ja halten, was man will...


----------



## matzinski (25. September 2010)

Die Frühschicht findet morgen statt , 9:00 Fundament im BB

... und ich will keine Schutzbleche sehen


----------



## Phil81 (25. September 2010)

@taifun







Vorwärts Brüder


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (25. September 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht findet morgen statt , 9:00 Fundament im BB


bin dann nun auch endlich mal wieder dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (25. September 2010)

Mal abgesehen von der Schlagzeile (irgendwie muss das Käseblatt ja verkauft werden) klingt das Ganze, vor allem von Seiten der Waldeigentümer, doch schon wesentlich sachlicher und verständlicher als noch vor einem Jahr. Es ist, wenn man zwischen den Zeilen liest, von Dialog anstatt vehärteten Fronten die Rede. Ich würde das mal als einen Erfolg werten, der zeigt, dass es genau so weiter gehen sollte.

¡Hasta la victoria siempre!


----------



## chickedy (25. September 2010)

Wie baut man denn Rampen in Guerilla-Manier?
Schwer bewaffnet, vermummt und bei Nacht und Nebel?


----------



## taxifolia (25. September 2010)

Zur Information:

Ich wurde gestern Mittag von der Artikelverfasserin der DLZ ( übrigens die Ehefrau von Herrn Hagemeier, dem 2. Vorsitzenden der *F*orst*i*nteressen*g*emeinschaft Barsinghausen) angerufen, um mir zu berichten, dass durch das Gebiet der FiG ein neuer Trail entstanden sein soll. Ich kenne den Trail ( noch) nicht und habe gesagt, dass der runde Tisch dafür sorgen soll, dass Strecken verfügbar sind, auf denen das mühsam Erbuddelte stehen bleibt.
Der Artikel ist i.m.h.o. ganz o.k..

Gibt es keine erlaubten Strecken, wird das Wander- Buddeln wohl weitergehen wie bisher.
Leider waren beim letzten runden Tisch keine weiteren Waldeigentümer vertreten, auch von der FiG nicht, nur von den Landesforsten war jemand da. 

taxi


----------



## de_reu (25. September 2010)

chickedy schrieb:


> Wie baut man denn Rampen in Guerilla-Manier?
> Schwer bewaffnet, vermummt und bei Nacht und Nebel?



Plötzlich kommen und ganz schnell wieder Schwanz einziehen....
die Taktik ist doch bekannt, oder?

wir sind doch nicht Rambo, und das die Amis das mit der Guerilla-Taktik nicht verstanden haben, kann man ja alle Jahre wieder auf CNN verfolgen...


----------



## chickedy (25. September 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... und ich will keine Schutzbleche sehen



hab mir gerade Windschild und Ständer montiert


----------



## stefan64 (25. September 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> bin dann nun auch endlich mal wieder dabei...



8:15 bei mir?


----------



## Torben. (25. September 2010)

so leute jetzt mal im ernst auf diesem neuen trail ist nicht ein einziger gebauter sprung nur ein einzieger kleiner anlieger EINER !!! es ist ein reiner endurotrail dieser artikel ist weder sachlich noch noch sonst irgentetwas. wenn die forst also sagt es wurden mit spaten und schaufeln sprünge und anlieger gebaut ist das eiskalt erfunden und gelogen!...


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (25. September 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> 8:15 bei mir?


jau!


----------



## firefighter76 (25. September 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Morgen 11 Uhr Waldkater?



wer kommt den noch so alles
wenns nicht in strömen regnet bin ich auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckychris25 (25. September 2010)

hallo zusammen..

ich bin morgen evtl. auch dabei... habe mir eine neue gabel eingebaut heute, und habe jetzt das problem, das sie leichtest spiel hat.. hoffe das ich es noch beseitigen  kann morgens.. wenn nicht, komme ich auch vll so, und hoffe das es mich icht zereisst


----------



## Berrrnd (25. September 2010)

wo hat die gabel spiel?


----------



## firefighter76 (25. September 2010)

genug abstand zwischen aheadcap und steuerrohr vorhanden? wenn nicht kannst du den steuersatz nicht genug vorspannen! leg mal nen spacer mehr unter den vorbau!


----------



## schwermetall (25. September 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> ...Heute in der deister-leine-zeitung.de
> ...reichlich versehen mit Rampen, Schanzen und Steilkurven...
> http://www.deister-leine-zeitung.de...er-im-Deister-Rampen-gebaut-_arid,272455.html



Ooops, gibt es da noch einen neuen Trail?
Einen mit reichlich Rampen und Schanzen?
Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## luckychris25 (25. September 2010)

wenn ich das bike leicht anhebe, merke ich, das die gabel etwas nach unten geht, und wenn ich halt vorne etwas stärker bremse, merkt man halt das sie nicht fest ist... platz für einen spacer hab ich nicht mehr!! denke das ist das ding im rohr von der gabel.. kein ahnung wie das heisst.. ist komisch und schon beim einbau gewesen ... war gestern das erste mal für mich eine gabel einzubauen.... achja es lenkt sich etwas schwerer hoffe das es nur gewöhnungssache ist ... hatte vorher ne 80mm und jetzt eine 100


----------



## matzinski (25. September 2010)

damit solltest du so nicht fahren. Lass stattdessen mal jemanden draufschauen der Ahnung davon hat. Das hört sich so an, als wenn du die Gabel irgendwie verkehrt montiert hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckychris25 (25. September 2010)

ich probiere es morgen nochmal,  und wenn es nicht klappt, lass ich es nachschauen .. sicher ist sicher


----------



## firefighter76 (25. September 2010)

hast du den konus von der alten gabel auf die neue übernommen?


----------



## Torben. (26. September 2010)

schwermetall schrieb:


> Ooops, gibt es da noch einen neuen Trail?
> Einen mit reichlich Rampen und Schanzen?
> Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.



ja es gibt dort einen trail aber ohne rampen und schanzen alles lüge


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. September 2010)

Bei dem Wetter werd ich mir das Fahrrad fahren verkneifen.  hab keine Lust zum Brocken rocken Krank zu sein


----------



## firefighter76 (26. September 2010)

ich werde auch kneifen kein bock auf nassen arsch 
werde dann mal an meiner lichttechnik feilen hatte da gestern ne eingebung für ein led projekt


----------



## luckychris25 (26. September 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> hast du den konus von der alten gabel auf die neue übernommen?



ja habe ich.


----------



## firefighter76 (26. September 2010)

dann wirds langsam eng müßte ich mir mal anschauen wo der fehler liegt


----------



## luckychris25 (26. September 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> dann wirds langsam eng müßte ich mir mal anschauen wo der fehler liegt



es wird eng, das hört sich nicht gut an!!


----------



## schappi (26. September 2010)

Hast du den Steuersatz den richtig vorgespannt?
0. Kontrollieren, daß das Ende des Steuerrohrs ca 5mm *unter* dem Rand des   Ahead Vorbaus endet! (das könnte bei dir der Fehler sein, wenn das so ist einen 5mm Spacer mehr unter den Vorbau legen)
1.Vorbauschrauben lösen
2. den Innensechkant in der Aheadkappe so weit anziehen, das das Spiel verschwindet, aber das Lager noch nicht schwergängig ist.
3. Vorbauschrauben wieder anziehen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (26. September 2010)

Hallo Leute es ist wieder so weit!
der Köpperpokal 

 wird am 12.11. um 19:00 Uhr verliehen. Schaut mal in die IG und meldet euch an.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (26. September 2010)

*hallo leute , 

biken ist ab heute nicht mehr so, wie es war. 

heute ist leider einer von uns gegangen. 

wie wir heute mitten auf dem trail erfahren mussten, ist saverio gegen mittag seinem krebsleiden erlegen . 

ruhe in frieden*


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. September 2010)

Es tut mir so leid um einen wirklich großartigen Menschen. Ich hatte leider nur die Gelegenheit ein paar Stunden mit ihm fahren zu dürfen und hätte ihn gern besser kennengelernt. 

Ruhe in Frieden


----------



## bastis (27. September 2010)

HY, erstmal mei beileid für euren kollegen/freund!

Gestern waren wir im deister, haben ne schöne tour am grab und auch am fahnweg gemacht, was ich nicht gedacht hätte ist das gestern so viele CC fahrer fahren, und da möchte ich euch mal meine hochachtung aussprechen! im gegensatz zu unsere fraktion die bei regen lieber zu hause bleib .ü. ts ts ts 

dann wollte ich fragen ob eventuell einer von den wenigen big bikes fahrern die gestern aufm grab waren hier im forum sind??


ride hard, ride free


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. September 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *Hallo Leute , *
> *biken ist ab heute nicht mehr so, wie es war. *
> *Heute ist leider einer von uns gegangen. *
> *Wie wir heute mitten auf dem Trail erfahren mussten, ist Saverio gegen mittag seinem Krebsleiden erlegen . *
> *Ruhe in Frieden*


 
Auch hier noch mal mein Beileid.
Hoffentlich gibt es da wo er jetzt ist einen nie endenden flowigen Trail, wo bei jeder Pause sein persönliches Paradies wartet.


----------



## Jennfa (27. September 2010)

Was für eine traurige Nachricht!  R.I.P!


----------



## Torben. (27. September 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> dann wollte ich fragen ob eventuell einer von den wenigen big bikes fahrern die gestern aufm grab waren hier im forum sind??
> 
> 
> ride hard, ride free



hier


----------



## feldbirne (27. September 2010)

hi

mein beileid... 

ich hab ma ne frage, gibt es zufällig einen trail von der wallmanns hütte richtung blumenhagen? das ist mein nach hause weg und es ist doch schade von da ab den ganzen weg übern schotter düsen zu müssen.
wär nett wenn mir da ma jemand nen tip geben könnte...


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. September 2010)

nimm eine harke und leg dir in guerillamanier einen hometrail an


----------



## bastis (27. September 2010)

Torben. schrieb:


> hier




bist du der mit berga. der an der bmx war mit svenaldo?? 

auf jedenfall erstmal ein dickes hallo! ich kann dich nur leider gerade nicht zu ordnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (27. September 2010)

Nabend,
Wie sieht es aus, wer fährt die Woche wann?


----------



## exto (28. September 2010)

Arrivederci Saverio....


----------



## 1Tintin (28. September 2010)

Hier is ja was los,
also fährt jemand morgen mit? Ab Basche so gegen 17:00Uhr???

Was legt am WE an,oder sind alle dann den Brocken Rocken?

Tintin


----------



## zoomie (29. September 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hier is ja was los,
> also fährt jemand morgen mit? Ab Basche so gegen 17:00Uhr???
> 
> Was legt am WE an,oder sind alle dann den Brocken Rocken?
> ...


 

Moin - nö.. 

Den Brocken rocken Homer, Phil und zoomie !!!! 

Bin raus für heute.


----------



## G0NZ0 (29. September 2010)

Moin,

ich wollte Sonntag in den Deister, wer interesse hat mitzukommen, bitte melden


----------



## feldbirne (29. September 2010)

von wo willste denn los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G0NZ0 (29. September 2010)

@ feldbirne

komme aus Hannover mit der Bahn. Start wäre entweder Basche oder Wennigsen, wie es paßt


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. September 2010)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich wollte Sonntag in den Deister, wer interesse hat mitzukommen, bitte melden


 
WE ist noch ungeklärt 
Morgen (Donnerstag) werde ich aber so gg. 17 Uhr zuhause losfahren und mal gucken wen ich so finde.

=> Tag in Klammern geändert (DA hat der AZUBi doch den Kalender verstellt ))


----------



## firefighter76 (29. September 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> WE ist noch ungeklärt
> Morgen (Mittwoch) werde ich aber so gg. 17 Uhr zuhause losfahren und mal gucken wen ich so finde.



morgen ist aber donnerstag 
habe aber morgen trotzdem zeit 1700 bei dir??


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. September 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> WE ist noch ungeklärt
> Morgen (Mittwoch) werde ich aber so gg. 17 Uhr zuhause losfahren und mal gucken wen ich so finde.


äh heute , donnerstag werde ich ab ca. 13.00 mit steffen und flori meinen letzten urlaubstag verbringen. 
ab 17.00 uhr warte ich dann auf dich an der laube 
deshalb.... kette rechts 

ff und 150 sind angesagt


----------



## feldbirne (30. September 2010)

@ gonzo

schade, wir fahren immer von blumenhagen aus in den wald...


----------



## matzinski (30. September 2010)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> komme aus Hannover mit der Bahn. Start wäre entweder Basche oder Wennigsen, wie es paßt


Willst du eher später starten oder wäre die Frühschicht was für dich. Wir treffen uns immer im Benther Berg gegen 9:00 und kommen immer so zwischen 10 und 10:30 im Deister an, je nach dem ob Ost- oder Westdeister. Wir könnten dich im Deister aufsammeln oder du startest mit uns im BB


----------



## G0NZ0 (30. September 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Willst du eher später starten oder wäre die Frühschicht was für dich. Wir treffen uns immer im Benther Berg gegen 9:00 und kommen immer so zwischen 10 und 10:30 im Deister an, je nach dem ob Ost- oder Westdeister. Wir könnten dich im Deister aufsammeln oder du startest mit uns im BB




Äh, Frühschicht auf den Sonntag ist mir zu hart 

Hatte da so an 11 bis 13 Uhr im Deister gedacht  Wobei 11 Uhr schon sehr sportlich für mich ist


----------



## matzinski (30. September 2010)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Äh, Frühschicht auf den Sonntag ist mir zu hart
> 
> Hatte da so an 11 bis 13 Uhr im Deister gedacht  Wobei 11 Uhr schon sehr sportlich für mich ist


Ok, passt schon


----------



## kai_sl (30. September 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ok, passt schon


 

Aber ich bin dabei ... wenn mein Wecker nicht den Geist aufgibt!


----------



## luckychris25 (30. September 2010)

Hi ihr,
bin morgen um 10:30h am Gehrdener berg.. und danach fahre ich zum deister (Annaturm) erstmal und dann mal schauen wo es runter geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (1. Oktober 2010)

kai_sl schrieb:


> Aber ich bin dabei ... wenn mein Wecker nicht den Geist aufgibt!


...du musst den Wecker aber auch stellen


----------



## herkulars (1. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt doch einen telefonischen Weckdienst. Dann kannst Du den Wecker für Kai stellen.


----------



## kai_sl (1. Oktober 2010)

Jungs, ihr macht mich fertig


----------



## luckychris25 (1. Oktober 2010)

war heute auf dem bb am fundament ... ihr müsstet etwas drauf achten, dort liegen überall scherben.. habe schon welche weggeräumt nachdem ich mein reifen mal wieder flicken durfte..

mfg chris


----------



## feldbirne (1. Oktober 2010)

wer is morgen mittag denn so in der nähe nienstedter parplatz unterwegs?


----------



## 1Tintin (1. Oktober 2010)

Fahren morgen so ab 14:00 ab Nienst. Pass, in Richtug Barbie


----------



## feldbirne (1. Oktober 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Fahren morgen so ab 14:00 ab Nienst. Pass, in Richtug Barbie



wo is denn barbie? richtung barsinghausen? vllt könnte ich mich anschliessen, bin aber mit meinem downhiller unterwegs, also nicht der schnellste...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Oktober 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Fahren morgen so ab 14:00 ab Nienst. Pass, in Richtug Barbie



schöööön die Augen auf und genießen


----------



## exto (1. Oktober 2010)

Gibt's für Sonntag n gemütliches Trüppchen so ab 10:00h? Soll ja feinstes Wetter werden und ich müsste mal an den VP-Speckrollen aus Spanien arbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Oktober 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Gibt's für Sonntag n gemütliches Trüppchen so ab 10:00h? Soll ja feinstes Wetter werden und ich müsste mal an den VP-Speckrollen aus Spanien arbeiten...



hört sich sehr gut an. 
muss mal die lage für sonntag bei meinen mädels checken. 
könnte aber 11 werden bei mir


----------



## exto (2. Oktober 2010)

Wieso treibst du dich um 03:13h hier rum? 

11:00h ist ne sehr nette Zeit. Ich will allerdings mein neues Minimal-Trailräuber-Bike-Konzept mal ausprobieren. Also muss es nicht unbedingt das Big Bike und volles Geraffel sein. Leichter Kampfanzug reicht völlig


----------



## Skyjet (2. Oktober 2010)

Wäre morgen um 1100 Uhr auch dabei....Von wo soll´s losgehen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Oktober 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Wieso treibst du dich um 03:13h hier rum?
> 
> 11:00h ist ne sehr nette Zeit. Ich will allerdings mein neues Minimal-Trailräuber-Bike-Konzept mal ausprobieren. Also muss es nicht unbedingt das Big Bike und volles Geraffel sein. Leichter Kampfanzug reicht völlig



weil ich zugedröhnt mit cuba libre gerade mit dem taxi von chris seiner party gekommen bin 

würde aufgrund der schönheit des grabweges, laube als treffpunkt vorschlagen.


----------



## firefighter76 (2. Oktober 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Wieso treibst du dich um 03:13h hier rum?
> 
> 11:00h ist ne sehr nette Zeit. Ich will allerdings mein neues Minimal-Trailräuber-Bike-Konzept mal ausprobieren. Also muss es nicht unbedingt das Big Bike und volles Geraffel sein. Leichter Kampfanzug reicht völlig



11 uhr wäre ich auch dabei 
fürs barbygrab ist aber das volle geraffel besser bei den umbauten


----------



## Skyjet (2. Oktober 2010)

Würde morgen auch eher mit FF kommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (2. Oktober 2010)

Kommt wie ihr wollt. Solange ich euch mit dem Oldscool-Fahrrad um die Ohren fahre, is alles gut. Außerdem kann ich dann mal schön eine rauchen, während ihr euch umfrackt  

Dann würde ich doch mal sagen, 11:00h Laube ist gebongt !?


----------



## luckychris25 (2. Oktober 2010)

bin morgen auch da, mich mal vorstellen bei den die mich noch nicht kennen..


----------



## Skyjet (2. Oktober 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Kommt wie ihr wollt. Solange ich euch mit dem Oldscool-Fahrrad um die Ohren fahre, is alles gut. Außerdem kann ich dann mal schön eine rauchen, während ihr euch umfrackt
> 
> Dann würde ich doch mal sagen, 11:00h Laube ist gebongt !?




Hört, hört....mit dem Oldschool Bike um die Ohren fahren....Axel, da bin ja mal gespannt....

Und deine Kippen, musst du wahrscheinlich noch beim bergauf drehen, da sonst keine Zeit mehr "für dich" zum Rauchen besteht 

Also bis MOrgen dann....


----------



## lakekeman (2. Oktober 2010)

Wir werden auch dabei sein.
10:15 Waldkater ?


----------



## luckychris25 (2. Oktober 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Wir werden auch dabei sein.
> 10:15 Waldkater ?



waldkater ist wo?? kenn schon viele stellen bloss die noch nicht!


----------



## Power-Valve (2. Oktober 2010)

luckychris25 schrieb:


> waldkater ist wo?? kenn schon viele stellen bloss die noch nicht!



Such mal bei google maps... Ist der Parkplatz am Waldrand ausserhalb von Wennigsen Rtg. Deister...


----------



## stefan64 (2. Oktober 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Willst du eher später starten oder wäre die Frühschicht was für dich. Wir treffen uns immer im Benther Berg gegen 9:00 und kommen immer so zwischen 10 und 10:30 im Deister an, je nach dem ob Ost- oder Westdeister. Wir könnten dich im Deister aufsammeln oder du startest mit uns im BB



9:00 Uhr Fundament geht klar


----------



## herkulars (2. Oktober 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> weil ich zugedröhnt mit cuba libre gerade mit dem taxi von chris seiner party gekommen bin



Das heißt "...von chris *IHM* seiner party..."!


----------



## exto (2. Oktober 2010)

Da ich mit'm Auto komme, werd ich wohl um 10:15 am Pass losfahren. Ich dreh schon mal n Paar Kippen vor. Hab heute festgestellt, dass es mit der Fittnes vorbei ist für dieses Jahr. Da bleibt bergauf keine Zeit zum drehen


----------



## taifun (2. Oktober 2010)

Schön...ihr kommt wenigstens zum Biken.Habe zur Zeit gar keine Zeit dazu.
Nächste Woche muß auch nach Brünn zur Bike Messe.Sonst nimmt der kleine alle Zeit ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolewe (2. Oktober 2010)

"Schotterpistenfahrer" sucht Anschluss...

Ich würd' ja gern mal irgendwo mitfahren - hab allerdings wegen Bike-Umbau und Urlaub seit 4 Wochen nix gemacht. Wenn also morgen jemand Gas geben will, wär' ich die Bremse - das hätte keinen Sinn. Und 'runter... Bin ich eher Anfänger... Aber Versuch macht kluch...

Früh aufstehen kein Problem...  Nimmt mich evtl. die "Frühschicht" mit?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (2. Oktober 2010)

Moin,
bin ja auch des öfteren im Deister unterwegs und biete ganz spontan noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Winterberg für morgen (Raum Bad Münder / Hameln).

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## luckychris25 (2. Oktober 2010)

Frolewe schrieb:


> "Schotterpistenfahrer" sucht Anschluss...
> 
> Ich würd' ja gern mal irgendwo mitfahren - hab allerdings wegen Bike-Umbau und Urlaub seit 4 Wochen nix gemacht. Wenn also morgen jemand Gas geben will, wär' ich die Bremse - das hätte keinen Sinn. Und 'runter... Bin ich eher Anfänger... Aber Versuch macht kluch...
> 
> Früh aufstehen kein Problem...  Nimmt mich evtl. die "Frühschicht" mit?




Also wenn du möchtest, können wir uns vorher treffen. Bin auch noch in der Anfängerphase!  Wollte den anderen kurz hallo sagen, und dann meinen weg gehen, weil die noch alle etwas schneller sind


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Oktober 2010)

Heute haben wir im Harz nen Deisterfreund mit nem Kumpel gesehn. Leider waren die beiden so im Forstweg-Downhillwahn das zum Anhalten keine Zeit war. Brocken Rocken ist ein absolut geniales Event. Alle Jahre wieder.


----------



## longtom (2. Oktober 2010)

Moin,
wer morgen noch Nix vorhat und es sich mal wieder ordentlich geben will, darf gerne mitkommen von Minden nach Wunstorf. Viele HM und schöne Wege/Trails. Mehr unter den Fahrgemeinschaften.


----------



## TW123 (2. Oktober 2010)

So, auch mal angemeldet. 
Würde morgen auch gerne wieder mitfahren.


----------



## Jennfa (2. Oktober 2010)

Na endlich ! Bis morgen !


----------



## Frolewe (2. Oktober 2010)

luckychris25 schrieb:


> Also wenn du möchtest, können wir uns vorher treffen. Bin auch noch in der Anfängerphase! Wollte den anderen kurz hallo sagen, und dann meinen weg gehen, weil die noch alle etwas schneller sind


 
Also, ich versuch mal, um 9 am BB zu sein - und dann können wir ja sehen. Allein fahren geht zwar auch, aber "zu mehrt" is schon netter ...


----------



## matzinski (2. Oktober 2010)

Na hier ist ja was los.  

@frolewe: wenn du mit uns mit willst, dann mußt du dich morgen 9:00 ganz oben auf dem Benther Berg einfinden, wo füher mal der Turm gestanden hat. ... das Fundament steht da noch rum. Oder du kommst zum Waldkater um 10:00. Da kommen wir auch durch, weil wir dort jemanden aufsammeln müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (3. Oktober 2010)

TW123 schrieb:


> So, auch mal angemeldet.
> Würde morgen auch gerne wieder mitfahren.


Hi TW, Du hier ? Magst Du uns nicht mehr ?


----------



## exto (3. Oktober 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Na hier ist ja was los.
> 
> @frolewe: wenn du mit uns mit willst, dann mußt du dich morgen 9:00 ganz oben auf dem Benther Berg einfinden, wo füher mal der Turm gestanden hat. ... das Fundament steht da noch rum. Oder du kommst zum Waldkater um 10:00. Da kommen wir auch durch, weil wir dort jemanden aufsammeln müssen.



Seh'n wir euch dann an der Laube?


----------



## Jennfa (3. Oktober 2010)

Wir sind krankheitsbedingt raus .


----------



## Dease (3. Oktober 2010)

@Homer: Ende Märchenweg ?


----------



## luckychris25 (3. Oktober 2010)

hat heute spass gemacht... nette leute immer wieder gerne!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Oktober 2010)

TW123 schrieb:


> So, auch mal angemeldet.
> Würde morgen auch gerne wieder mitfahren.


u heute: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1780


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (3. Oktober 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> @Homer: Ende Märchenweg ?



heute war da Sonnenschein (Eckernsprung, Pfarrweg) und die Tümpel knöcheltief voll gelaufen 
Geile neue Trails kennen gelernt, mit einer tollen Truppe, einem durchgeknallter Jasper  auf'm 901 und (fast ) alle mit einem LV unterwegs.

edit: @hörmi: jetzt weiss ich warum du immer den Eckernsprung runter wolltest und wir es zeitlich nie geschafft haben


----------



## Madeba (4. Oktober 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> heute war da Sonnenschein (Eckernsprung, Pfarrweg) und die Tümpel knöcheltief voll gelaufen ...



gibt es das Eckertal auch mal trocken ? Da bekommt der Begriff "Bachdurchfahrt" doch mal ein ganz neues Gesicht 



Downhillfaller schrieb:


> edit: @hörmi: jetzt weiss ich warum du immer den Eckernsprung runter wolltest und wir es zeitlich nie geschafft haben


ist schon erstaunlich, wie lange so ein 8km-Trail dauern kann...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Oktober 2010)

Hier nochwas von damals.
Eher zufällig entdeckt.

Mit Kelly und Müller in einem Absatz genannt.
Cool 

http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...Stunden-auf-dem-Fahrradsattel_aid_891210.html


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Oktober 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> @Homer: Ende Märchenweg ?



Wahrscheinlich. Ich bin immer Toschi hinterher gefahren.  Wir haben noch "Axel" hinterher gebrüllt, weil der zweite im Formationsflug wie der gute Exto aussah.


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Oktober 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hier nochwas von damals.
> Eher zufällig entdeckt.
> 
> Mit Kelly und Müller in einem Absatz genannt.
> ...



und kein Foto von uns  obwohl wir so nett und frisch ausgesehen haben


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Oktober 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> gibt es das Eckertal auch mal trocken ? Da bekommt der Begriff "Bachdurchfahrt" doch mal ein ganz neues Gesicht
> 
> 
> ist schon erstaunlich, wie lange so ein 8km-Trail dauern kann...



8 km ??? war das wirklich so lang ? ne, kann nicht sein, muss so 2,5km max. sein.


----------



## exto (4. Oktober 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> und kein Foto von uns  obwohl wir so nett und frisch ausgesehen haben



Stefan ist auf Bild #9, der Arm von jemandem (dem Umfang nach, Flo ) auf Bild #14


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Oktober 2010)

Wir drehen morgen ab ca. 18 Uhr ´ne Feierabendrunde.
Wer hat Lust und Licht?


----------



## Dease (4. Oktober 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich. Ich bin immer Toschi hinterher gefahren.  Wir haben noch "Axel" hinterher gebrüllt, weil der zweite im Formationsflug wie der gute Exto aussah.



Das war dann wohl ich. Sind gerade vom Butterstieg gekommen und waren auf der Verbindung zum Kaiserweg.
Das Rufen nach Axel habe ich nach ein paar 100 Metern gehört , fühlte mich aber nicht angesprochen. 



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Leider waren die beiden so im Forstweg-Downhillwahn das zum Anhalten keine Zeit war.



Da fährt man 15 Trails an einem Tag und wird ausgerechnet auf den paar Metern Fortweg auch noch gesehen! 

Das zweite Rad war gefedert. Nix für Exto !


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Oktober 2010)

@ Exto:ne, nicht im Rennen. Die Hübsche stand direkt vor uns  ich auf der Rolle, Hitzi daneben. Warscheinlich lag es an den grauen Schläfen oder an Hitzi's Proll-Unterhemd das wir nicht veröffentlicht wurden. Oder die wollten sich nicht die Ausgabe mit uns versauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolewe (4. Oktober 2010)

... wollt' mich auch nochmal für die nette Aufnahme gestern und die Tipps bedanken. Hat Spaß gemacht!!



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wir drehen morgen ab ca. 18 Uhr ´ne Feierabendrunde.
> Wer hat Lust und Licht?


 
Was habt Ihr vor zu fahren? Gibt's 'n Treffpunkt? Habe zwei kleine Lichter... Vorausgesetzt ich bekomme die von gestern steifen Muskeln wieder locker - man sollte nicht so lange aussetzen...


----------



## TW123 (4. Oktober 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> War heute eigentlich jemand bei den 8h von Barntrup?
> 
> @*Telmo* (richtig?, Cube Aim): Sowas hier meinten wir vorhin: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1919
> Ist grade sogar im Angebot.





roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> u heute: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1780



Danke für die Links, bin auch schon am gucken. Yes, Name stimmt.



Madeba schrieb:


> Hi TW, Du hier ? Magst Du uns nicht mehr ?



Doch Madeba, ich mag Euch noch.

@hoerman Merci


----------



## firefighter76 (4. Oktober 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Stefan ist auf Bild #9, der Arm von jemandem (dem Umfang nach, Flo ) auf Bild #14



willst du etwa sagen ich habe dicke arme 
ich habe aber keine schwarzen handschuhe an gehabt an dem we


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Oktober 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> heute war da Sonnenschein (Eckernsprung, Pfarrweg) und die Tümpel knöcheltief voll gelaufen
> Geile neue Trails kennen gelernt, mit einer tollen Truppe, einem durchgeknallter Jasper  auf'm 901 und (fast ) alle mit einem LV unterwegs.
> 
> edit: @hörmi: jetzt weiss ich warum du immer den Eckernsprung runter wolltest und wir es zeitlich nie geschafft haben



unsere Samstagstour sah so aus: Zitat Toschi:
Excelenzweg nach Elend (Bodetalweg), Ulmer Weg, Kaiserweg (obere Teil), Goetheweg, Märchenweg, östlich am Oderteich entlang, Königskrug, Achtermann (schwerer Weg), nach Oderbrück, Loipenweg (keine Ahnung wie der heißt), Bodebruch, Trail nach Braunlage ab Moosbrücke (an der Bode), Wurmbergstieg (oben ab Schanze), Mäuseklippe...Schierke.

vielleicht können wir das ja mal bei Gelegenheit nachfahren


----------



## Madeba (4. Oktober 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> 8 km ??? war das wirklich so lang ? ne, kann nicht sein, muss so 2,5km max. sein.



wenn Du den Trail komplett fährst, vom Eckersprung über die Eckerquerung, weiter auf dem Pionierweg, auf der anderen Eckerstauseeseite wieder zurück zur Eckerquerung und *hoch * zum Skidenkmal: 13km (natürlich sind da die kurzen Pattwegstückchen im Eckertal eingerechnet)

Du darst nur nicht zu früh links abbiegen  Also nicht nach 1.5km dem ausgeschilderten Wanderweg folgen, sondern erst etwa 2km weiter talwärts. Den Abzweig kann man allerdings leicht verfehlen, weil die Pupillen nach der Wurzel-Geröll-Wasser-Massage noch nicht wieder synchronisiert sind. 

Ohne die Ehrenrunde um den Eckerstausee sind es vom Eckersprung bis zur Mauer etwa 7.5km


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Oktober 2010)

Frolewe schrieb:


> ... wollt' mich auch nochmal für die nette Aufnahme gestern und die Tipps bedanken. Hat Spaß gemacht!!
> 
> Was habt Ihr vor zu fahren? Gibt's 'n Treffpunkt? Habe zwei kleine Lichter... Vorausgesetzt ich bekomme die von gestern steifen Muskeln wieder locker - man sollte nicht so lange aussetzen...



Ich wollte so gg. 18 Uhr in Bredenbeck starten, hoch auf dem Kamm und dann weitersehen und hauptsächlich Hauptwege fahren.
Gesamt so 2,5h gern etwas zügiger und mit den Hardtail.

Wann und wo würdest du denn starten?


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Oktober 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> wenn Du den Trail komplett fährst, vom Eckersprung über die Eckerquerung, weiter auf dem Pionierweg, auf der anderen Eckerstauseeseite wieder zurück zur Eckerquerung und *hoch * zum Skidenkmal: 13km (natürlich sind da die kurzen Pattwegstückchen im Eckertal eingerechnet)
> 
> Du darst nur nicht zu früh links abbiegen  Also nicht nach 1.5km dem ausgeschilderten Wanderweg folgen, sondern erst etwa 2km weiter talwärts. Den Abzweig kann man allerdings leicht verfehlen, weil die Pupillen nach der Wurzel-Geröll-Wasser-Massage noch nicht wieder synchronisiert sind.
> 
> Ohne die Ehrenrunde um den Eckerstausee sind es vom Eckersprung bis zur Mauer etwa 7.5km



ja, dann sind wir das wohl so auch gefahren 
Den Tacho konnte ich nicht mehr lesen (im Stand), ich hab die Frequenz in der ich den Kopp nach dem Gerüttel bewegen muss nicht mehr hinbekommen


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Oktober 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> unsere Samstagstour sah so aus: Zitat Toschi:
> Excelenzweg nach Elend (Bodetalweg), Ulmer Weg, Kaiserweg (obere Teil), Goetheweg, Märchenweg, östlich am Oderteich entlang, Königskrug, Achtermann (schwerer Weg), nach Oderbrück, Loipenweg (keine Ahnung wie der heißt), Bodebruch, Trail nach Braunlage ab Moosbrücke (an der Bode), Wurmbergstieg (oben ab Schanze), Mäuseklippe...Schierke.
> 
> vielleicht können wir das ja mal bei Gelegenheit nachfahren



schafft man das an einem Tag alles  ihr TIERE


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja klar. Sogar ich. Allerdings mit 2 Auffahrten mit der Wurmbergbahn. Wir waren 8 Stunden unterwegs, davon 5:15 Fahrzeit. Rund 1000 HM und 55km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (5. Oktober 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich. Ich bin immer Toschi hinterher gefahren.  Wir haben noch "Axel" hinterher gebrüllt, weil der zweite im Formationsflug wie der gute Exto aussah.




Der wird dich aber nicht gehört haben...hat doch ne Dolby Surround Anlage in seiner Halbschale eingebaut


----------



## bastis (5. Oktober 2010)

Schau auf Facebook bitte!


----------



## matzinski (5. Oktober 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Stefan ist auf Bild #9, der Arm von jemandem (dem Umfang nach, Flo ) auf Bild #14





firefighter76 schrieb:


> willst du etwa sagen ich habe dicke arme
> ich habe aber keine schwarzen handschuhe an gehabt an dem we



... der Arm gehört zu meinem wohlgeformten Körper (wegen der  atemberaubenden Geschwindigkeit leider leicht verwackelt ) Die Handschuhe sind übrigens schwarz/rot.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Oktober 2010)

Schoene Gruesse aus Rom! Hier sieht man sogar Nicolais...


----------



## Power-Valve (5. Oktober 2010)

Habt ihr eigentlich die Red Bull Rampage am WE mitverfolgt?

http://www.redbullusa.com/cs/Satellite/en_US/Video/Red-Bull-Rampage-Finals-021242911842873








Alle Videos: http://www.redbullusa.com/cs/Satell...-Sports/Mountain-biking/Video/011242881250598

happy trails...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Oktober 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich die Red Bull Rampage am WE mitverfolgt?happy trails...


 
Ich habe kurz die Zusammenschnitte gesehen.
Mich beeindrucken flüssige Trails durch Wälder mehr als dieses extrem- Hüpfen bis was bricht in der Wüste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (5. Oktober 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich habe kurz die Zusammenschnitte gesehen.
> Mich beeindrucken flüssige Trails durch Wälder mehr als dieses extrem- Hüpfen bis was bricht in der Wüste.



sind ja zw. den fiesen Drops auch immer noch richtig flowige Sachen dabei... Die Landschaft und die Aufnahmen z.t. vom Hubschrauber klappen leider im Deister nicht. Zuviel Baeume... Schon schick gemacht.


----------



## Frolewe (5. Oktober 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich wollte so gg. 18 Uhr in Bredenbeck starten, hoch auf dem Kamm und dann weitersehen und hauptsächlich Hauptwege fahren.
> Gesamt so 2,5h gern etwas zügiger und mit den Hardtail.
> 
> Wann und wo würdest du denn starten?


 
Sorry, das war heute nix - s. PN.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Oktober 2010)

Frolewe schrieb:


> Sorry, das war heute nix - s. PN.



Kein Ding, bin durch nix zu erschrecken


----------



## matzinski (5. Oktober 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich die Red Bull Rampage am WE mitverfolgt?
> 
> ...
> 
> happy trails...


Ich habe mir die Zusammenschnitte gestern auch angeschaut. Was mich immer wundert ist, dass die Junx nach so kapitalen Crashs immer wieder aufstehen wie im Comic als wär' nix passiert. Dreht der Kerl im ersten Run 'nen 360er vom Turm, vermasselt die Landung und legt sich fürchterlich aufs Mett. Da hätte doch jeder normal Sterbliche die Nase voll. Nicht dieser Typ. Der probiert's im zweiten Run nochmal, steht das Ding und gewinnt auch noch. Entweder sind die alle total behämmert oder die nehmen irgendwas ein


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Oktober 2010)

Heute beim NR gabs lustigeres als 360-Backflip-transfer to wherever 

Laube Parkplatz 20 Uhr
2 Autos
1 Person auf dem Fahrersitz eine andere wohl daneben vorn über gebeugt. Der andere hielt den Kopf fest.
Ich glaube, die haben kurz vor Ladenschluss noch Eis gekauft, gekleckert und suchten jetzt die Schokosplitter 
Habe dann ins Auto geleuchtet..dachte die finden das nett, wenn ich mit 2x DX helfe.
War nicht so 
Bin dann aber schnell weiter  mag eh kein Eis.

1,5h 33km 540Hm waren es am Ende.
Allein fahren ist öde


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Oktober 2010)

ja, sowas habe ich hier an der lutternschen egge auch schon des öfteren gesehen.


----------



## firefighter76 (6. Oktober 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Heute beim NR gabs lustigeres als 360-Backflip-transfer to wherever
> 
> Laube Parkplatz 20 Uhr
> 2 Autos
> ...



du alter spanner und spiel verderber


----------



## maxxis95 (6. Oktober 2010)

ist heute wer im deister von euch?
so richtung barbie


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Oktober 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> du alter spanner und spiel verderber


 
Ich dachte noch:" Jetzt 4 Fahrer mit 8 Lampen und Janis mit der Helmcam!"


----------



## Skyjet (6. Oktober 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> du alter spanner und spiel verderber




Wiso??? Warst du derjenige, der sich das Eis gekauft hatte und nun die Schokokrümel suchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (6. Oktober 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Wiso??? Warst du derjenige, der sich das Eis gekauft hatte und nun die Schokokrümel suchte?



nee bestimmt nicht muß dafür nicht auf nen parkplatz mit dem auto


----------



## matzinski (6. Oktober 2010)

maxxis95 schrieb:


> ist heute wer im deister von euch?
> so richtung barbie


Nee, heute bleibt das Auto in der Garage


----------



## rigger (6. Oktober 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Heute beim NR gabs lustigeres als 360-Backflip-transfer to wherever
> 
> Laube Parkplatz 20 Uhr
> 2 Autos
> ...


----------



## Dease (6. Oktober 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Heute beim NR gabs lustigeres als 360-Backflip-transfer to wherever
> 
> Laube Parkplatz 20 Uhr
> 2 Autos
> ...



Kann man auch beim PTB häufiger beobachten.
BarbieSHG und ich haben dort auch schon ein paar mal gestört.


----------



## matzinski (7. Oktober 2010)

Ist heute abend außer Stefan und mir noch jemand zum NR im Deister unterwegs? Will sich irgendjemand anschließen?


----------



## feldbirne (7. Oktober 2010)

wo fahrt ihr denn lang und was fahrt ihr? wo startet ihr? brauche ich ne lampe?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Oktober 2010)

Treffen ist um 19:00 am Spochtplatz Basche (deister freilicht Bühne). Licht ist Pflicht. Die runde dauert ca. 1,5 Std für 16 km und 3 trails


----------



## feldbirne (7. Oktober 2010)

aso^^ dann werd ich mich wohl nicht anschliessen.. vllt ja ma bei tag..


----------



## NightWing77 (7. Oktober 2010)

Moin Mädels und Jungs, Jungs und Mädels

We soll ja so richtig die Sonne scheinen 
und da ich so gerne bei Sonnenschein fahre, wie siehts denn aus ?
Sam ist leider erstmal vonna Regierung befohlener Saunatag, aber Sonntag...!

Hoffe doch sehr das wir ne schön große Truppe werden, bevor der baldige Regen und die Kälte uns zum zu Hause bleiben zwingt, bis auf die ganz harten die bei jeden Wetter fahren 
Ich gehöre da eher nicht zu, aber man ist ja lernfähig 

Also Sonntag 1100 WK ?? 
Wer wäre alles dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feldbirne (7. Oktober 2010)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Also Sonntag 1100 WK ??
> Wer wäre alles dabei ?




kommt ihr dann am nienstedter pass lang? von da aus könnten wir uns anschliessen..


----------



## Deisterdale (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 
bin neu hier und kenne mich im Deister noch nicht gut aus. Wo startet denn der "Raketentrail" bzw. der "Nordmannstrail" 
Merci.


----------



## Jimmy (8. Oktober 2010)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Oktober 2010)

morgen 14.00 uhr laube. 

dann rüber zum sat und steingarten, wieder hoch und grenz, grab , grab und grab


----------



## Jimmy (8. Oktober 2010)

Puh,
ist mir glaube ich zu spät, aber ich überlege noch


----------



## [email protected] (8. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit, hat jemand nen 2,35 DH oder FR Mantel am Start, besser währen 2, entweder neu oder angefahren? Sollte eben nur möglich sein, die Dinger per Auto oder so abzuholen, bräuchte die dieses WE dringend. Wenn möglich Raum Hannover oder Wennigsen, Basche usw.MfG Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (8. Oktober 2010)

2x Maxxis Swampthing 2,35 2ply kannste haben in Hannover. Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Skyjet (8. Oktober 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> morgen 14.00 uhr laube.
> 
> dann rüber zum sat und steingarten, wieder hoch und grenz, grab , grab und grab




dabei........


----------



## Phil81 (8. Oktober 2010)

dabei (mit einkehren?)


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Oktober 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> (mit einkehren?)



nimm mal lieber was mit


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Oktober 2010)

Deisterdale schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin neu hier und kenne mich im Deister noch nicht gut aus. Wo startet denn der "Raketentrail" bzw. der "Nordmannstrail"
> Merci.



Nordmannstrail gibbet nich. Warscheinlich meinst du den Klotrail, der fängt links neben dem Nordmannsturm an, ein naturbelassener Wanderstieg Richtung Nienstedt. Kurz, knackig, steinig .  Für weitere Tips empfehle ich Dir, dich an den hier genannten Treffpunkten einzufinden.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin morgen um 14 h auch dabei.


----------



## exto (8. Oktober 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ... laube.
> 
> dann rüber zum sat und steingarten, wieder hoch und grenz, grab , grab und grab ...



mutige Ansage  Reicht denn dafür noch die Kondition?


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2010)

exto schrieb:


> mutige Ansage  Reicht denn dafür noch die Kondition?




k.a. wahrscheinlich nicht   (komme grad von ´ner freucht -fröhlichen gesellschaft )


----------



## Phil81 (9. Oktober 2010)

Sauber also doch mit einkehren


----------



## mudmatze (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe hier in der letzten Zeit mal als stiller Mitleser reingeschaut und würde morgen auch gerne vorbeikommen, der späte Zeitpunkt ist mir (nach feucht-fröhlicher Gesellschaft heute Abend) nur recht. Komme mit Enduro-Hardtail ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin morgen wieder im Harz. Diesmal mit frau und Hund zum wandern. Wurmberg - Ulmer Weg - achtermann - oderbrück und mit dem Bus zurück. Wie weit ist das ungefähr, phil?


----------



## Phil81 (9. Oktober 2010)

Werd ich nachher mal auf der Karte nachsehen. Habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand.

Edit: Würd ich jetzt mal so auf 5-6 km schätzen


----------



## feldbirne (9. Oktober 2010)

fährt morgen jemand den grabweg? ich weiss nicht wo der ist, aber da ich schon so viel gutes darüber gehört hab würd ich mich gern ma einer gruppe anschliessen und den auch fahren..


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2010)

hat richtig spaß gemacht heute bei dem wetter. 

selbst halb vergammelte wildscheine konnten uns nicht aufhalten


----------



## Phil81 (9. Oktober 2010)

:kotz:


----------



## [email protected] (9. Oktober 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> 2x Maxxis Swampthing 2,35 2ply kannste haben in Hannover. Bei Interesse PN


 
Passen perfekt. Werd morgen berichten wie die so sind. Danke nochmal für die "Rettung"


----------



## Bergamounter (9. Oktober 2010)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Moin Mädels und Jungs, Jungs und Mädels
> 
> We soll ja so richtig die Sonne scheinen
> und da ich so gerne bei Sonnenschein fahre, wie siehts denn aus ?
> ...



wenn nichts blödes passiert bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Deistertommy (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin wohl auch um 11 Uhr am WK.
Wer noch????


----------



## feldbirne (9. Oktober 2010)

Deistertommy schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl auch um 11 Uhr am WK.
> Wer noch????



wo ist denn der waldkater?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deistertommy (9. Oktober 2010)

feldbirne schrieb:


> wo ist denn der waldkater?



Gib mal unter google maps Waldkater Wennigsen ein. Treffen ist auf dem Parkplatz direkt am Wald.
Gruß Tommy


----------



## feldbirne (9. Oktober 2010)

okeese, wenn meine bessere hälfte endlich mal pünktlich ist werd ich versuchen um elf am waldkater zu sein..


----------



## janisj (9. Oktober 2010)

Meine wenigkeit wird auch Um11 am Waldkater sein.


----------



## Surtre (10. Oktober 2010)

Vermisst jemand seine Luftpumpe? Wir haben heute vormittag auf dem Barbie eine SKS INJEX T-Zoom gefunden und sichergestellt.


----------



## janisj (10. Oktober 2010)

Heute wars  lustig. Wir waren eine schöne Truppe, sind Barbie  >Grenzweg und wieder Barbie gefahren.  Einen (4m Double) hat unser  "neuling" _(Name habe ich leider schon vergessen) _mit seinem Cycletool auch ausprobiert und kaputtgeschagen.  Dann kam gleich Evel und hat seine Anatomiekentnisse unter beweis  gestellt: "... ah nix besonders, nur Schlüsselbeinbruch..." Trotzdem  gute besserung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deistertommy (10. Oktober 2010)

janisj schrieb:


> Heute wars  lustig. Wir waren eine schöne Truppe, sind Barbie  >Grenzweg und wieder Barbie gefahren.  Einen (4m Double) hat unser  "neuling" mit seinem Cycletool auch ausprobiert und kaputtgeschagen.  Dann kam gleich Evel und hat seine Anatomiekentnisse unter beweis  gestellt: "... ah nix besonders, nur Schlüsselbeinbruch..." Trotzdem  gute besserung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wirklich??? Mist! Wer denn?
Hat mir bis dahin auch wieder sehr gut gefallen!
Gruß Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bambamgery (10. Oktober 2010)

War die Feldbirne der da gelandet ist wie ein starfighter das Schlüsselbein wird morgenfrüh in Stadthagen operiert kommt nen Draht rein  



​


----------



## exto (11. Oktober 2010)

Noch so'ne Saison und wir können mal bei der Kassenärztlichen Vereinigung wegen eines Sponsorings verschiedener Trails nachfragen...

"Dieser Trail wird ihnen präsentiert von der Radiologischen Praxis Dr. Müller in Bredenbeck"


----------



## chris2305 (11. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht stellen die am Nienstedter ja auch gleich nen Röntgenapparat auf. Dann sparen wir uns die Fahrt ins KKH


----------



## Dease (11. Oktober 2010)

Ein Krankenwagen mit Fahrradträger wär für den Anfang schon mal nicht schlecht.
Dann können die anderen weiter fahren.


----------



## Jennfa (11. Oktober 2010)

So, endlich wieder Internet ! War toll gestern und ich hab doch noch ganz tapfer durchgehalten nach dem vielen Radeln diese Woche und dem Trip ins Sauerland am Samstag. Mit netten Leuten wächst man ja schließlich auch mal über sich hinaus . Ich hoffe dem Verletzten geht es schon besser...hätte auch schlimmer sein können. 
Nach dem ganzen Drama haben wir es noch halb verhungert zum Annaturm geschafft...so voll hab ichs da ja noch NIE gesehen! Wir haben aber dann doch noch einen Platz in der Sonne abgekriegt! Für Ladies und Farn hat das Auftanken dann noch gereicht. Schööööööööön wars mal wieder ! Vor allem mal wieder Grenzweg zu fahren !


----------



## bastis (11. Oktober 2010)

mahlzeit, hat jemand zufällig noch einen muddy in 2,35 zu liegen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Oktober 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> mahlzeit, hat jemand zufällig noch einen muddy in 2,35 zu liegen?



Nur noch div. FAT ALBERT.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Oktober 2010)

ich war gestern bei schönstem Wetter mit Familie und Hund zum Wandern im Harz. Das war ganz schön hart DIE schönen Wege bei DEM schönen Wetter OHNE Bike zu laufen. Auf dem schwierigen Achtermannstieg hat einer sein Hardtail runtergetragen  das hätte ich dem am liebsten entrissen und wär damit selbst runtergeholpert. Die schönen HM 
Am Oderteich war dann großen Spießrutenlaufen mit Killerhund Janosch  da ging auf dem engen Weg fast jeder mit nem Hund an der Leine vorbei. Da war ziemlich viel Gebell und Attacke angesagt. Daniel und Tina haben gemeinsam versucht den irren Hund festzuhalten und lagen beide fast in der Pampe . Ich musste ja die Kamera halten. Die Schnitzel an der Okertalsperre waren immer noch nicht zu schaffen und schmeckten genau so gut wie letztes WE. 
Endlich hab ich mal einen gelungenen Familienausflug ohne böse Überraschungen hingekriegt (kleiner Insider für Phil und Conny )


----------



## Phil81 (11. Oktober 2010)

Diesmal ohne Bekloppten Parade in Altenau?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Oktober 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Diesmal ohne Bekloppten Parade in Altenau?



ja... aber die Häuser waren immernoch so sch..pießig geschmückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (11. Oktober 2010)

Gibt´s denn irgendwelche Planungen für einen Ausflug bei Dunkelheit diese Woche?

Muss doch den "Chinaböller Reloaded" ausprobieren....


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Oktober 2010)

Achtermannstieg schwieriger Weg






Rad her!! ... Schwucke... 






kein Rad, kein Helm, aber wenigstens einen Trinkrucksack






Oderteich


----------



## janisj (11. Oktober 2010)

Wo ist der Achtermannstieg? die Name kenne ich nicht aber auf den Bild scheint irgendwie bekannt zu sein.

p.s. eigentlich so ein Weg fährt man mit vollgas runter 


pps . Habs kapiert, alles  Fein.


----------



## kai_sl (11. Oktober 2010)

@ homer:
nice pics!

wir (mit GONZO + herculars) waren auch in der gegend > war n prima klima am wochenende im harz


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Oktober 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Gibt´s denn irgendwelche Planungen für einen Ausflug bei Dunkelheit diese Woche?
> 
> Muss doch den "Chinaböller Reloaded" ausprobieren....



Donnerstag 1900 spochtplatz


----------



## Skyjet (12. Oktober 2010)

Wie, keiner Bock auf ne "nächtliche" Tour? Wollte eventuell heute Abend starten. Wetter soll ja ab Mittwoch etwas schlechter werden?

Homer, Matze, Stefan, Jenna, MOritz, Janis......????


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Oktober 2010)

roudy und ich fahren heute abend .
treffpunkt 18.30 taternpfahl. 
wird aber keine trailtour, nur forstwegsgeballere


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Oktober 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> roudy und ich fahren heute abend .
> treffpunkt 18.30 taternpfahl.
> wird aber keine trailtour, nur forstwegsgeballere


 
Der Firefighter ist auch dabei


----------



## lakekeman (12. Oktober 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Wie, keiner Bock auf ne "nächtliche" Tour? Wollte eventuell heute Abend starten. Wetter soll ja ab Mittwoch etwas schlechter werden?
> 
> Homer, Matze, Stefan, Jenna, MOritz, Janis......????



Ne leider keine Zeit, werde frühestens Donnerstag fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feldbirne (12. Oktober 2010)

hey

erst ma danke für die schöne tour am sonntag. hat echt spass gemacht.bin seit heute auch wieder aus dem krankenhaus. ziemlich komplizierter bruch am schlüsselbein. wurde aber mit nem dicken draht wieder gerichtet... bilder folgen^^

hoffe das die nächste tour besser läuft..


----------



## Skyjet (12. Oktober 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Donnerstag 1900 spochtplatz




Ok. Dann DO 1900 Uhr.

Danke Sören.....wollte aber Trails fahren, euch viel Spaß


----------



## Bergamounter (12. Oktober 2010)

feldbirne schrieb:


> hey
> 
> erst ma danke für die schöne tour am sonntag. hat echt spass gemacht.bin seit heute auch wieder aus dem krankenhaus. ziemlich komplizierter bruch am schlüsselbein. wurde aber mit nem dicken draht wieder gerichtet... bilder folgen^^
> 
> hoffe das die nächste tour besser läuft..




Hoffe ich auch du draufgänger sah schon cool aus, aber als du liegengeblieben bist war mir alles klar. also gute Besserung


----------



## Bergamounter (12. Oktober 2010)

bambamgery schrieb:


> War die Feldbirne der da gelandet ist wie ein starfighter das Schlüsselbein wird morgenfrüh in Stadthagen operiert kommt nen Draht rein
> 
> @bambamgery
> 
> ...


----------



## Dease (12. Oktober 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Achtermannstieg schwieriger Weg



Den wollte ich dieses Jahr auch noch mal *fahren*, bevor der Winter kommt. Sieht doch gut aus.

Kannst Du mir mal ne detaillierte Wegbeschreibung rüber schicken ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. Oktober 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Den wollte ich dieses Jahr auch noch mal *fahren*, bevor der Winter kommt. Sieht doch gut aus.
> 
> Kannst Du mir mal ne detaillierte Wegbeschreibung rüber schicken ?



Du hast Post von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (12. Oktober 2010)

Super Service. Vielen Dank. Vielleicht nächste Woche.


----------



## feldbirne (12. Oktober 2010)

wie kann ich hier denn bilder einfügen?


----------



## feldbirne (12. Oktober 2010)

hoffe man kann es erkennen^^


----------



## stefan64 (12. Oktober 2010)

feldbirne schrieb:


> hoffe man kann es erkennen^^



Sieht aus wie ne Speiche.
Wie passend


----------



## taifun (12. Oktober 2010)

feldbirne schrieb:


> hoffe man kann es erkennen^^



da ist ja nur halb so viel Draht,wie Titan in meiner Schulter war
Titannagel in meinem ist Bein ist zur Zeit nicht angenehm.

Weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## feldbirne (13. Oktober 2010)

nächste saison bin ich wieder fit und dann rock ich das teil^^


----------



## Skyjet (13. Oktober 2010)

aber vorher anschauen.....bevor man fliegen geht!!!


----------



## exto (13. Oktober 2010)

Könntet ihr noch mal kurz beschreiben, wie man diese "Titanteile auf Krankenkasse" - Geschichte genau anfängt?

Ich hätte nämlich gern dieses hier


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Oktober 2010)

Wenn jemand selber brutzeln möchte, steuer ich auch noch meinen Titannagel aus dem Schlüsselbein bei


----------



## blumully (13. Oktober 2010)

Tach auch,
ich melde mich nach langer Pause wieder zurück, werde allerdings das Geschehen der letzten Monate nicht nachlesen. Jemand Lust am Freitag Nachmittag eine kleine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midnight (13. Oktober 2010)

Ohh man ich könnte einfach nur heulen, ich will mein Bike wieder zurück! Wollte es eigentlich nur mal kurz zum Servicecheck bringen... da ich vor 2 Wochen innerhalb von ein paar Tagen 2 mal nen Abflug gemacht habe mit dem Ding.

nun das, meine Formula The One hat nen Schaden und wurde eingeschickt, die Membran ist hinüber ... laut Händler könnte es bis zu 3-4 Wochen dauern mit der Reperatur?! Ich kotze ab ... 


Da war ich anfangs noch recht begeistert von der Bremse. Nur das stößt mir das schon etwas auf das sie so schnell Probleme macht und scheint ja kein Einzelfall zu sein.

Jenna du hattest doch auch erst vor kurzen Probleme mit deiner The One oder? Wurde die nun ausgetauscht (falls ja gegen welche Bremse hast du sie getauscht?) oder ging die zur Reperatur?


Ps: Es hat nicht zufällig noch jemand nen Fully irgendwo in der Ecke liegen für mich  ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Oktober 2010)

blumully schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> ich melde mich nach langer Pause wieder zurück, werde allerdings das Geschehen der letzten Monate nicht nachlesen. Jemand Lust am Freitag Nachmittag eine kleine Runde zu drehen?



Blumully ist zurück. 
Ich habe öfter an dich gedacht, aber keine Zeit gefunden zu schreiben.

Schön, das du wieder da bist. Zwerg gedeiht und Haus "fertig"?


----------



## Jennfa (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte ja eh eine neue Bremse und hab die The One jetzt noch hier rumliegen und fahre jetzt die V2 . War aber denke ich auch kein wirklicher Defekt, sondern eher ne Macke. War schon die Zweite bei der ich das gleiche Problem hatte. Vielleicht schicke ich sie irgendwann mal ein...


----------



## bastis (13. Oktober 2010)

Habe mal eine frage, vieleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen!:

fahre nun keine ahnung wie lange 7 fach schaltung und langsam wird es mir echt zu wenig so das ich auf 9 fach umbauen muss! 

jetzt überlege ich den freilaufkörper zu wechseln auf meiner nabe, ist eine veltec DH, was ich aber nicht weiss ist ob das einfach geht und vor allem was ich für einen freilaufkörper brauche!

ich wäre über einen kleinen typ sehr dankbar, der umbau nimmt schon ein paar euros in anschpruch durch trigger ritzelpacket und kette etc, aba noch ne neue narbe und umspeichen da hätte ich wohl dann auch kein nerv drauf und würde in eine neue kassete investieren!

lieben gruss

basti


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht ist der Freiluafkörper auch schon für 9fach geeignet, dann sind hinter der Kassette noch zwei kleine Spacer, guck mal nach.


----------



## bastis (14. Oktober 2010)

ich habe den freilauf jetzt nicht abgemacht sondern so dahinter geschaut und direkt hinter der kasette sind zwei space von insgesamt vieleicht 0,8 oder 1,0 cm aba mehr auf keinen fall, das wusste ich zum beispiel gar nicht gut das man manchmal mal nachfragt! vielen dank!


----------



## Brook (14. Oktober 2010)

IM ÜBRIGEN ... werde ich wohl mit Freundin von Samstag auf Sonntag in Wennigsen verweilen, leider ohne Bike :-(

Was meint Ihr, was muss ich mir ansehen??? Sollte ich meiner Grnädigsten "zu Fuss" den Annaturm zeigen wollen ... Grab hoch und wo wieder runter?? Wo stehen aktuell die dicksten und neuesten Hüpfer, vielleicht sogar welche die ich selbst noch nicht gesprungen bin 

Ansonsten sieht man sich auf den Trails (--> da wir ja als Wanderer unterwegs sein werden, fahrt bitte langsam und grüßt lieb)!


----------



## Torben. (14. Oktober 2010)

du musst unbedingt das neue barbiegrab anschauen gehn, wenn man es denn bei den sprüngen noch barbiegrab nennen darf wenn du es siehst wirst du dir ein radl wünschen.  zum annaturm stück kuchen ist doch ein top plan  runter vieleicht übern georgsplatz oder über den nienstedter pass


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Oktober 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ich habe den freilauf jetzt nicht abgemacht sondern so dahinter geschaut und direkt hinter der kasette sind zwei space von insgesamt vieleicht 0,8 oder 1,0 cm aba mehr auf keinen fall, das wusste ich zum beispiel gar nicht gut das man manchmal mal nachfragt! vielen dank!


 
Der Freilauf wird passen. Ob 7 / 8 oder 9-fach macht wenig aus.
Besorgt einfach eine 9-fach kassette (SLX 11-34) und einen neuen Hebel (9-fach).
Draufschrauben, ggf. Spacer oder Distanzring rein damit nix wackelt und ab dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feldbirne (14. Oktober 2010)

ich kann das neue barbiegrab auch empfehlen.. nur nicht zu langsam über den neuen double..


----------



## bastis (14. Oktober 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Der Freilauf wird passen. Ob 7 / 8 oder 9-fach macht wenig aus.
> Besorgt einfach eine 9-fach kassette (SLX 11-34) und einen neuen Hebel (9-fach).
> Draufschrauben, ggf. Spacer oder Distanzring rein damit nix wackelt und ab dafür




8 oder 9 fach passt imma 7 fach freiläufe können nicht mit 8/9 fach ritzeln zusammen spielen, das aba aufg einen 9 fach freilauf eine 7 fach kassete mit spacern passt wusste ich nicht, hätte ich aber drauf kommen können .. jetzt brauche ich nur noch nen 9 fach trigger mal sehen was bikemarkt oder die bucht ausspucken.. 
wenn jemand einen trigger 9 fach abzugeben hat bitte melden! 

danke..


----------



## schappi (14. Oktober 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> IM ÜBRIGEN ... werde ich wohl mit Freundin von Samstag auf Sonntag in Wennigsen verweilen, leider ohne Bike :-(
> 
> Was meint Ihr, was muss ich mir ansehen??? Sollte ich meiner Grnädigsten "zu Fuss" den Annaturm zeigen wollen ... Grab hoch und wo wieder runter?? Wo stehen aktuell die dicksten und neuesten Hüpfer, vielleicht sogar welche die ich selbst noch nicht gesprungen bin
> 
> Ansonsten sieht man sich auf den Trails (--> da wir ja als Wanderer unterwegs sein werden, fahrt bitte langsam und grüßt lieb)!



Den Ü30 solltest du dir auch mal ansehen, den kennst du auch noch nicht, und die ganzen Trails die jetzt vom Bielstein abgehen, und und und. Du solltest unbedingt dein Tork mitbringen.


----------



## Brook (14. Oktober 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Den Ü30 solltest du dir auch mal ansehen, den kennst du auch noch nicht, und die ganzen Trails die jetzt vom Bielstein abgehen, und und und. Du solltest unbedingt dein Tork mitbringen.



Du hast keine Ahnung wieeeeeee sehr ich die Deistertrails vermisse 

Das Wochenende startet jedoch schon bereits im Harz bei meinen Eltern, dann erst rüber zum Deister ... auf dem Rückweg müssen noch ein paar Klamotten mit, aber definitiv ... das Tork will auch im Deister mal wieder ein paar Runden drehen. 

Hab noch einen Haufen Überstunden, es wird Zeit


----------



## taifun (14. Oktober 2010)

Es passiert nicht nur bei uns...

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3706


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. Oktober 2010)

mann war das ne Suppe heute abend  
der Ü30 ist auf dem Wall und dahinter Baumfällarbeiten zum Opfer gefallen   im oberen Teil ist es wohl auch ziemlich verwüstet. Vlt. sollte man mal im Hellen zum Pilze sammeln dorthin gehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickedy (14. Oktober 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Es passiert nicht nur bei uns...
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3706




Ist das im Deister auch schon vorgekommen?


----------



## Deadmaus (15. Oktober 2010)

Meine auch mal sowas in der Art gehört zu haben.
Fingarabdrücke nehmen und die leute wegen versuchter Körperverletzung einbuchten...
Bin heut ne normale Runde gefahren und habe gestgestellt das es doch schon relativ frisch an den Ohren war.


----------



## Skyjet (15. Oktober 2010)

jepp....Ü30 vor und hinter dem Wall ZERSTÖRT....oberhalb vor Einstieg ein nettes Empfangsschild "Vorsicht Baumfällarbeiten Lebensgefahr"

Wir sind trotzdem runter....war ne schlechte Entscheidung....unten ging gar nichts mehr!


----------



## Deadmaus (15. Oktober 2010)

Habs noch nicht gesehn.
Siehts den Reparabel aus ?


----------



## feldbirne (15. Oktober 2010)

wurde der ü30 nicht grad erst neu ausgebaut?


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Oktober 2010)

jungens ,  nicht aufregen. 

wir wurden doch im vorfeld darüber informiert, dass es im herbst auf dem ü 30 baumfällarbeiten geben wird. 

alles wird gut ....


----------



## Torben. (15. Oktober 2010)

chickedy schrieb:


> Ist das im Deister auch schon vorgekommen?



hier




und dANN gab es noch einen zweiten vorfall dazu finde ich den artikel aber grad nicht


----------



## Skyjet (15. Oktober 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> jungens ,  nicht aufregen.
> 
> wir wurden doch im vorfeld darüber informiert, dass es im herbst auf dem ü 30 baumfällarbeiten geben wird.
> 
> alles wird gut ....




ja ich weiß....aber das die so schnell vorgehen, hätte ich nicht geahnt!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Oktober 2010)

Torben. schrieb:


> hier
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/413746
> 
> und dANN gab es noch einen zweiten vorfall dazu finde ich den artikel aber grad nicht


 
Kein Artikel, nur die Fotos. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/19596


----------



## Flame-Blade (15. Oktober 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung wieeeeeee sehr ich die Deistertrails vermisse
> 
> Das Wochenende startet jedoch schon bereits im Harz bei meinen Eltern, dann erst rüber zum Deister ... auf dem Rückweg müssen noch ein paar Klamotten mit, aber definitiv ... das Tork will auch im Deister mal wieder ein paar Runden drehen.
> 
> Hab noch einen Haufen Überstunden, es wird Zeit




Dann sach Bescheid Fuchsilein...Dornrösschen muss ich dir auch mal zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (15. Oktober 2010)

ich hoffe ihr habt das zur anzeige gebracht


----------



## Brook (15. Oktober 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Dann sach Bescheid Fuchsilein...Dornrösschen muss ich dir auch mal zeigen



Jibbet da wat zu springen ... und is dat Dornröschen zu Fuss erreichbar UND mit dem Babygrab / Annaturm irgendwie zu verbinden????

DANN  ... würde mich sehr freuen mal wieder ein paar alte Fratzen wiederzusehen , wobei ich mit "alte" niemandem auf die Füsse treten will - im Gegenteil, kommt mich ruhig mal im Koblenzer Canyonland besuchen


----------



## bastis (15. Oktober 2010)

dornröschen und das grab sind nicht unbedingt mit einander zu verbinden  ü30 ist zu gelegt??? schade eigentlich war sehr schön fahrbar das gerät also wird er nicht mehr lange stehen?!


----------



## Torben. (15. Oktober 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Jibbet da wat zu springen ... und is dat Dornröschen zu Fuss erreichbar UND mit dem Babygrab / Annaturm irgendwie zu verbinden????
> 
> DANN  ... würde mich sehr freuen mal wieder ein paar alte Fratzen wiederzusehen , wobei ich mit "alte" niemandem auf die Füsse treten will - im Gegenteil, kommt mich ruhig mal im Koblenzer Canyonland besuchen



dornröschen liegt von wennigesen aus gesehn hinter dem funktürm ich glaub das ist n bischen weit weg


----------



## Phil81 (16. Oktober 2010)

Nein diesmal ärgern wir euch mal nicht 








Einige Bilder sind noch hier vom Kamera Kind Florian zu finden
Klick hier

Alles im allen aber wieder keine Zeit für Fotos gehabt.

Grüsse vom Lago


----------



## herkulars (16. Oktober 2010)

Frechheit sowas hier zu zeigen! Wo der Himmel ungefähr die Farbe der Felsen auf den Fotos hat. Absolute Frechheit!


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Oktober 2010)

haben uns heute im deister auch nen nassen a... abgeholt. 
war heute auch "etwas" materialmordend  

für werner war die tour nach der 1/2 des grabweges vorbei. 
(eigentlich für steffen auch )
beide kettenstreben haben zeitgleich ihren dienst an seinem sx-trail quitiert . 

steffen ist am grab im sprung steckengeblieben, und ohne bike weitergeflogen. das hat seiner angeknaxten rippe wohl den rest gegeben. 

mike´s bremshebel musste am sat dran glauben. 

danach gab´s  laaange pause am annaturm und am schluss noch mit eiskalten händen den farnweg. 

ob morgen was geht, hängt an steffens rippe


----------



## könni__ (16. Oktober 2010)

ihr hattet es euch am Annaturm echt gemütlich gemacht  wäre auch gerne noch geblieben  ich glaube unsere beiden Gruppen waren heute die Einzigen im Deister.
Gute Besserung Steffen lass doch mal die Knochen heile ;-)


----------



## könni__ (16. Oktober 2010)

ihr hattet es euch am Annaturm echt gemütlich gemacht  wäre auch gerne noch geblieben  ich glaube unsere beiden Gruppen waren heute die Einzigen im Deister.
Gute Besserung Steffen lass doch mal die Knochen heile ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mh320i (16. Oktober 2010)

Dann an dieser Stelle ein herzliches:

"Gute besserung Steffen und seinem Bike"

Ich hoffe ihr habt noch was heile gelassen.


----------



## mh320i (16. Oktober 2010)

Dann an dieser Stelle ein herzliches:

"Gute besserung Steffen und seinem Bike"

Ich hoffe ihr habt noch was heile gelassen auf dem Trail.


----------



## Scott-y (17. Oktober 2010)

Stottert bei euch die Tastatur oder ist das ,,Parkinson"


----------



## tom de la zett (17. Oktober 2010)

Zwei Biker-Strecken im Deister geplant
Seit gut Jahren schwelt der Konflikt um illegale Mountainbikerstrecken im Deister, nun will das Niedersächsische Forstamt Saupark probeweise zwei Bikerstrecken einrichten. 

http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Region/Uebersicht/Zwei-Biker-Strecken-im-Deister-geplant

... heute schon mit Bauen angefangen ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Oktober 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ... heute schon mit Bauen angefangen ?



nicht erst heute


----------



## Deadmaus (18. Oktober 2010)

Hat denn schon wer nen Plan wo die Stecken langgehen sollen ?
Finde ich ansich schön das die Stadt uns nun endlich Trails baut.
Hoffe nur das die Vergabe der Namen den Bikern überlassen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Oktober 2010)

Nur weil es in einer Zeitung stand, sollte wir nicht sofort in Aktionismus verfallen.
Es geht alles seinen sozialistischen Gang.
Die Info ist nicht neu, Kontakte bestehen aaaber damit ist noch nix entschieden-lest den letzten Satz:" Wir müssen für die Trägerschaft der Strecken einen festen Ansprechpartner haben. Der Teil ist noch in Diskussion.


----------



## exto (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich dachte, das Sommerloch sei überwunden ?!

Da hat aber jemand ein ganz altes Thema ausgegraben. Entweder der Redakteur ist beim Einschlafen am Schreibtisch mit dem Kopf auf die Tischplatte gekracht und hat dann unter dem umfallenden Stapel ein Paar alte Notizen gefunden, oder der Chef hat vehement "wenigstens irgendwas" gefordert.

Da wird dann schon mal schnell ein altes Süppchen aufgekocht. Was will man auch machen, in einem Landstrich, in dem nicht mal eine vernünftige Anzahl integrationsverweigender Kopftuchträgerinnen für Aufregung sorgt? 

Das journalistische Leben in Hannover - Land ist sicherlich kein Zuckerschlecken...


----------



## Deadmaus (18. Oktober 2010)

Kann jetzt schon jemand sagen ob er am Wochenende im Deister ist ?
Ich wollt von CC und All Mountain auf Downhill umsteigen und werd mir in 2 Wochen ein YT Tues kaufen wenn se draußen sind.
Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher was die Rahmenhöhe angeht und da ist ja probesitzen auf nem anderen bike ne idee


----------



## maxxis95 (18. Oktober 2010)

hilfe
kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie ich auf den parkplatz unter der laube komme an dem teerweg darf man dort überhaupt parken?
bitte um hilfe


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Oktober 2010)

maxxis95 schrieb:


> hilfe
> kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie ich auf den parkplatz unter der laube komme an dem teerweg darf man dort überhaupt parken?
> bitte um hilfe



du musst nur die Jägerallee von springe Richtung Kölnisch Feld  hochfahren, dann kommst du an dem Parkplatz vorbei. dies ist die am höchsten gelegene stelle, die man im Deister mit dem Auto auf legalem Wege erreichen kann.


----------



## matzinski (18. Oktober 2010)

maxxis95 schrieb:


> hilfe
> kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie ich auf den parkplatz unter der laube komme an dem teerweg darf man dort überhaupt parken?
> bitte um hilfe


 Fährst du einfach über Springe zum Köllnischfeld hoch. Dann kommst du dort vorbei. Man darf.

Oops, Homi war schneller. Wie war der Spontan-NR?


----------



## Skyjet (18. Oktober 2010)

super....aber langsam muss man auf Winterbekleidung umsatteln


----------



## maxxis95 (18. Oktober 2010)

vielen dank man sieht sich im wald


----------



## tanchoplatinum (18. Oktober 2010)

Trails um Warzen, MTB Enduro Race

Wann : am 24.10.2010

Treffpunkt:  Alfeld / Liebigstraße

Anmeldung: ab 9 Uhr

Start ca: 10 Uhr

Startgeld: 12 Euro, Mittagessen

Gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter wir fahren ja schließlich Enduro!!

Anfahrtsplan: Link im Anhang, aus Norden und Süden über die B 3 bis Limmer und dann ins Gewerbegebiet

Zugelassen sind 40 Fahrer. Teilnahmebestätigung bitte an [email protected]

Gefahren wird gemeinsam eine ca.20 km Runde mit 5-7 Sonderprüfungen, die natürlich einige Highlights beinhalten. Da will ich aber nicht zu viel verraten !!!
Zeitmessung erfolgt nur auf den Sonderprüfungen, die Verbindungsetappen werden in der Gruppe gefahren und sind ohne Zeitmessung. Die Zeit der Sonderprüfungen wird mit einem Transpondersystem gestoppt, diese werden dann am Ende ausgelesen.

Info´s gibts bei mir:                [email protected]

Anfahrtsplan gibt es per e-mail


----------



## maxxis95 (19. Oktober 2010)

http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php?u=RN1hJwP9&m=1&p=2YPGEU221K&s=&url=http%3A%2F%2Fgo.mtb-news.de%2FclickGate.php%3Fu%3DRN1hJwP9%26m%3D1%26p%3D2YPGEU221K%26s%3D%26url%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Ffotos.mtb-news.de%252Fp%252F766433
vieleicht mal an gucken hoffe es gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (19. Oktober 2010)

maxxis95 schrieb:


> http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php?u=RN1hJwP9&m=1&p=2YPGEU221K&s=&url=http%3A%2F%2Fgo.mtb-news.de%2FclickGate.php%3Fu%3DRN1hJwP9%26m%3D1%26p%3D2YPGEU221K%26s%3D%26url%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Ffotos.mtb-news.de%252Fp%252F766433
> vieleicht mal an gucken hoffe es gefällt



barbiegrab, oder?!
kleiner tip: wenn du auf den 2. Verschlussvorhang blitzt, fährt er auch vorwärts


----------



## maxxis95 (19. Oktober 2010)

ok danke ja es ist barbie mit dem foto sag das nich mir sondern MajuBiker der macht die fotos ich bin nur für das fagren zuständig.


----------



## Phil81 (19. Oktober 2010)

Der erste Snowride der Saison von Mt Altissimo (2070m) wurde heute erfolgreich auf dem oberen Teil des 601er durchgeführt.







Die Letzten 800hm wurden dann unter Flutlicht gefahren. Gruss an dieser Stelle an Rennschnecke (?) die wir erst beim Aufstieg und anschliessend ohne Licht auf der Altissimo Strasse getroffen haben. Ich hoffe ihr seit heile unten angekommen.


----------



## kai_sl (21. Oktober 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Der erste Snowride der Saison von Mt Altissimo (2070m) wurde heute erfolgreich auf dem oberen Teil des 601er durchgeführt.


 

......... coooooooooool .......


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

